# *** 190 Visa Grant/Lodge 2019 ***



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

For all of those expecting a grant in 2019


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> For all of those expecting a grant in 2019


Thanks for creating this , I am one of the fellows , fingers crossed and god speed to the department 🤞


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Me three


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Anyad said:


> Me three




That’s awesome Anyad! Have you already lodged your application? 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> That’s awesome Anyad! Have you already lodged your application?
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Yes I have. Let's see. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Wishing everyone All the best !

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

Lodged on 18/01/2018, PCC Will be expire on 15/01/2019, medical will expire on 02//02/2019.
What will be happen now for me? Still no CO contact, no grant.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

masumbibm said:


> Lodged on 18/01/2018, PCC Will be expire on 15/01/2019, medical will expire on 02//02/2019.
> 
> What will be happen now for me? Still no CO contact, no grant.




I think it would be prudent to proactively get a new PCC and a new Medicals done and to upload them. Have you tried calling the DHA and asking them about your case?


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## shailsol (Jun 13, 2016)

Visa lodged on 31 March 2018. Completed 9 months today, 275 days to be precise. 66 days after 2nd CO contact. Hopefully Jan 2019 brings dream to reality... 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> I think it would be prudent to proactively get a new PCC and a new Medicals done and to upload them. Have you tried calling the DHA and asking them about your case?
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


It would be foolishness 

There are hundreds of cases reported on the forum wherein the co issued the grant without asking for updated medicals and PCC even when they had expired 

Cheers


----------



## Reeto (Jan 1, 2019)

Hey guys... i m new in this forum, but i was following you guys last three months, i applied 190 (NSW) 18th oct Co connect 21th december asked for overseas PCC, PCC submit 24th december. My question is that i did not uploaded form 80 when appied, but co hasn’t asked form 80 should i upload now? or wait
thanks


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

NB said:


> It would be foolishness
> 
> There are hundreds of cases reported on the forum wherein the co issued the grant without asking for updated medicals and PCC even when they had expired
> 
> Cheers




Cool. Thanks for letting us know. I stand corrected then! 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

Day 272 and still hopefull and thanking God for the new year. Happy new year to you all the waiting continues 

Lodged : 5 April 2018
Co contact : 27 August 2018 (additional employment evidence)


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

NB said:


> It would be foolishness
> 
> There are hundreds of cases reported on the forum wherein the co issued the grant without asking for updated medicals and PCC even when they had expired
> 
> Cheers


This is wonderful piece of information, because my PCC is also going to expire in mid of Jan.

Occupation Code: 261112
State: NSW
Lodged in April 2018
CO Contact September 2018
Still waiting for the grant ......


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Hope We all get our Grants at the earliest...This wait is a killer...


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> Cool. Thanks for letting us know. I stand corrected then!
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


One of which is mine too.. waiting since lodgement in Feb 2018

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

waiting since 9 months


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

Me too waiting.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranvan (Jul 19, 2018)

*Lodged EOI*

Hi all,

I lodged an EOI for 254499 Registered Nurse (NEC) for VIC state sponsorship with (60 points, 65 with SS). What are the chances to get an invitation to apply and how long would the whole process take? I am asking because I am on a student visa which would expire in 3 months time. Can you guys please suggest what should I do? 

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ranvan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I lodged an EOI for 254499 Registered Nurse (NEC) for VIC state sponsorship with (60 points, 65 with SS). What are the chances to get an invitation to apply and how long would the whole process take? I am asking because I am on a student visa which would expire in 3 months time. Can you guys please suggest what should I do?
> 
> Thanks.


Nurses are in demand in Australia 

There is a good chance that you may get a SS quick even with 60+5 points

But at the end it boils down to pure luck as far as SS is concerned 
There is nothing else that you can do except maybe applying to other states as well

Cheers


----------



## Ranvan (Jul 19, 2018)

NB said:


> Nurses are in demand in Australia
> 
> There is a good chance that you may get a SS quick even with 60+5 points
> 
> ...


Dear NB, thank you very much for the reply. Awaiting patiently. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## supermariobros (Jun 3, 2018)

happy new year everyone. I'm still waiting for a grant having lodged my application on 30-May. I just received assessment commencement email on 19-Sep, but no news since then.


----------



## rajinder1801.singh (Dec 12, 2017)

supermariobros said:


> happy new year everyone. I'm still waiting for a grant having lodged my application on 30-May. I just received assessment commencement email on 19-Sep, but no news since then.


Same here

Visa lodged - 29 may
CO contact - 20 Sept(pte)
Grant - Waiting




Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

It’s been 158 frustrating days of waiting now. Haven’t received either a CO contact nor a commencement email. Getting extremely worried now. Wonder what the hold up is for! 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> It’s been 158 frustrating days of waiting now. Haven’t received either a CO contact nor a commencement email. Getting extremely worried now. Wonder what the hold up is for!
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


I just lodged it a few weeks ago, but I have my fingers crossed that everyone gets their grants soon.


----------



## VK19 (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi all,

Is it true that it doesn't matter whether I lodge my 190 visa onshore / offshore? I have been told the only difference is if the application fails, only onshore applications are eligible for AAT and that's the only difference?

Just deciding whether I want to lodge my 190 now or wait until I return to Australia on my current visa (457).


----------



## sravan kumar (Jan 4, 2019)

Hi all, this is sravan, I am planning to apply for Australia PR, I am having a 5yrs of experience. I have done my masters in London UK, there I didn't pay 1 credit card bill of around 20000INR, Is this a problem to apply for PR Visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VK19 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is it true that it doesn't matter whether I lodge my 190 visa onshore / offshore? I have been told the only difference is if the application fails, only onshore applications are eligible for AAT and that's the only difference?
> 
> Just deciding whether I want to lodge my 190 now or wait until I return to Australia on my current visa (457).


Nope

If you lodge the application when you are onshore, on a 457 visa , you will be entitled to a Bridging visa
If you lodge off shore, you will not be entitled to it

No idea about AAT that you are talking about

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sravan kumar said:


> Hi all, this is sravan, I am planning to apply for Australia PR, I am having a 5yrs of experience. I have done my masters in London UK, there I didn't pay 1 credit card bill of around 20000INR, Is this a problem to apply for PR Visa.


Leaving aside whether it s a problem or not, why don’t you pay it off and start with a clean slate
Even if it is not a problem now, you never know when it will come to bite you as the world is now exchanging financial information more and more everyday 
UK and Australia are highly connected 

Cheers


----------



## garrychandi (Jun 29, 2018)

sravan kumar said:


> Hi all, this is sravan, I am planning to apply for Australia PR, I am having a 5yrs of experience. I have done my masters in London UK, there I didn't pay 1 credit card bill of around 20000INR, Is this a problem to apply for PR Visa.


Hey mate, don't worry about it too much. Any financial debts are dealt by country court judgement, which is a civil court. It won't show up in your police certificate (you will need one for your visa from ACRO). In most cases bank will write it as a bad debt for small amount, especially yours is only £2000. After 6 years everything will be cleared from your credit history.
On side note i am not encouraging anyone to default on their obligation


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

garrychandi said:


> Hey mate, don't worry about it too much. Any financial debts are dealt by country court judgement, which is a civil court. It won't show up in your police certificate (you will need one for your visa from ACRO). In most cases bank will write it as a bad debt for small amount, especially yours is only £2000. After 6 years everything will be cleared from your credit history.
> On side note i am not encouraging anyone to default on their obligation


Actually if they keep trying to contact you it might not ever be considered to fall under a statute of limitations and I agree with NB. It's better paid off.


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

NB said:


> Ranvan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Hi 👋 

If you’re currently in Australia, you can get sponsorship from hospitals and change to work visa (4 years). Registered Nurses are of huge demand (very well paid too 😎)

Good luck!


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Does anyone knows if the will ask for medicals in my case below:

Had my 485 medicals done in Nov 2017 ( Medical included 190 visa Medical’s requirements as i was expecting invitation sone so had medicals done). I am still onshore havnt traveled anywhere since then.
Medicals valid for one year as everyone knows.
I lodged my visa on 24. OCT 2018 , my medicals were valid that time
I am stil waiting for my grant. Do you guys think they ll ask for medicals again?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

13akber said:


> Does anyone knows if the will ask for medicals in my case below:
> 
> Had my 485 medicals done in Nov 2017 ( Medical included 190 visa Medical’s requirements as i was expecting invitation sone so had medicals done). I am still onshore havnt traveled anywhere since then.
> Medicals valid for one year as everyone knows.
> ...


Most probably will need medicals again after one year from last medicals...

Looks like the CO contact may be for that in ur case.


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

josygeorge000 said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone knows if the will ask for medicals in my case below:
> ...




Thanks for your reply
Do you think its definite that they will ask for medicals again or it depends on the CO


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

13akber said:


> Thanks for your reply
> Do you think its definite that they will ask for medicals again or it depends on the CO


It seems to depend on the CO team mate - if you can afford it, I would ensure all documents are valid as per DHA standards while your application is being processed


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> It seems to depend on the CO team mate - if you can afford it, I would ensure all documents are valid as per DHA standards while your application is being processed


Same as my opinion.


----------



## envyajr (Mar 7, 2018)

EtiChi said:


> Day 272 and still hopefull and thanking God for the new year. Happy new year to you all the waiting continues
> 
> Lodged : 5 April 2018
> Co contact : 27 August 2018 (additional employment evidence)


hello! I used to live in Zambia as a child and visited Zim numerous times. Harare is beautiful! But Mosi-o-Tunya is better from Zambia 

What additional employment evidence did your CO ask for, and what were you able to provide? 

I lodged my app in Nov 2018...so I probably have to get ready for a year long wait :rain:

Best Wishes and Good Luck to you! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ranvan (Jul 19, 2018)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Hi 👋
> 
> If you’re currently in Australia, you can get sponsorship from hospitals and change to work visa (4 years). Registered Nurses are of huge demand (very well paid too 😎)
> 
> Good luck!


I am in Australia now on a student dependent visa. Trying to find a job in Melbourne, but most people need a Permanent Residency for Nursing jobs too. Hopefully, something sorts out before this visa expires.


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks like 190 grants have slowed down at the start of 2019.


----------



## AlphaNeon789 (Aug 23, 2016)

sidd_oza said:


> Looks like 190 grants have slowed down at the start of 2019.


Ideally it seems that the case officers haven't resumed their offices in full swing. Two of my friend's different Mara agents have mentioned two dates about resuming office i.e. 14th and 29th Jan. Not sure which one has the right idea. Time will tell. 

Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantisandeland (Jan 4, 2018)

Visa Lodged March 7 2018

CO contact June 27 for medicals, employment evidence, form 80, birth certificates etc

CO contact September 29 for wife’s polio certificate and kids medicals 

Visa Grant: waiting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

shedgepranay said:


> Ideally it seems that the case officers haven't resumed their offices in full swing. Two of my friend's different Mara agents have mentioned two dates about resuming office i.e. 14th and 29th Jan. Not sure which one has the right idea. Time will tell.
> 
> Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


maybe on 14th they will return to office and do party together until 29th lol, after that seriously back to work haha


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

It's disappointing..

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

kavipihu said:


> It's disappointing..
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk




I wish all those waiting so long should get their visa approved first especially you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

RockyRaj said:


> I wish all those waiting so long should get their visa approved first especially you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you brother. I have just submitted to this blind fold and stopped thinking about it. All the plans, the excitement has just turned bland. Now its like, it will happen we'll see when it does..

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> Thank you brother. I have just submitted to this blind fold and stopped thinking about it. All the plans, the excitement has just turned bland. Now its like, it will happen we'll see when it does..
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


Yes it's really true.


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kavipihu said:


> Thank you brother. I have just submitted to this blind fold and stopped thinking about it. All the plans, the excitement has just turned bland. Now its like, it will happen we'll see when it does..
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


Hey kavipihu - glad to hear you have reached some sort of peace with the extended delay.

Did you hear anything back from the form you submitted on the DHA website? 

The Commonwealth Ombudsman may be another option to cajole the process along, although they do state in their FAQ that they generally will not investigate complaints regarding delayed visa processing.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey kavipihu - glad to hear you have reached some sort of peace with the extended delay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Pretty - What else can you do when you have only one option! While, I did receive a reply from the DHA but it was pretty standard (I shared it on the 2018 thread) So nothing much you can decipher from it. I would now rather wait since that's what I have programmed myself for. 

What about you?

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey kavipihu - glad to hear you have reached some sort of peace with the extended delay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Pretty, just wanted to ask. Is it normal to not have any sort of contact or commencement even after 165 days?


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

kavipihu said:


> Hey Pretty - What else can you do when you have only one option! While, I did receive a reply from the DHA but it was pretty standard (I shared it on the 2018 thread) So nothing much you can decipher from it. I would now rather wait since that's what I have programmed myself for.
> 
> What about you?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk




It is better to wait than to write to them again and increase the anxiety for a response and outcome. It appears to me they are making some background checks and in my view they do have obligation to prioritize your application since it was lodged close to an Year now. I am quite sure you will hear soon in this month itself with a positive note. Stay positive and I wish you all the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kavipihu said:


> Hey Pretty - What else can you do when you have only one option! While, I did receive a reply from the DHA but it was pretty standard (I shared it on the 2018 thread) So nothing much you can decipher from it. I would now rather wait since that's what I have programmed myself for.
> 
> What about you?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


Hang in there mate - I remember our 189 friend GUNBUN who had an inordinately long wait, but ultimately got a grant.

Maybe when you're feeling up to it keep calling the hotline and leaving a note - hopefully it ruffles some feathers in a positive way.

At least we aren't caught in the sad case of "Priority Group 5" applicants (don't Google unless you want to get depressed, poor applicants waiting 5-8 years for a grant). 

Can't wait to share your joy when you do get the grant.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> Hey Pretty, just wanted to ask. Is it normal to not have any sort of contact or commencement even after 165 days?
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Hey mate - it seems normal to me, of course there have been faster grants - but you can never know the reasons that led to it being so with so many moving parts and internal DHA resourcing / workflow issues we aren't privy to - 5 months so far seems reasonable judging by their global processing times.

Are you expecting a CO contact for anything?


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey mate - it seems normal to me, of course there have been faster grants - but you can never know the reasons that led to it being so with so many moving parts and internal DHA resourcing / workflow issues we aren't privy to - 5 months so far seems reasonable judging by their global processing times.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you expecting a CO contact for anything?




Thanks man! Well, have uploaded absolutely everything that my MARA agent has asked me to! So, not expecting a CO contact! Hoping and praying for a direct grant. Today is the last day on my current job and yesterday I got an offer for a new job! So confused about what to do now  


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hang in there mate - I remember our 189 friend GUNBUN who had an inordinately long wait, but ultimately got a grant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I won't Google . We sure will meet and celebrate when in CBR. You have been such a support on this forum. Did you get yours? I remember you too are for ACT!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> Thanks man! Well, have uploaded absolutely everything that my MARA agent has asked me to! So, not expecting a CO contact! Hoping and praying for a direct grant. Today is the last day on my current job and yesterday I got an offer for a new job! So confused about what to do now
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


That was a quick turnaround unless you were expecting it!

Take it.. and resign in a blaze of glory when you get your grant 

Kidding, but perhaps a job might be useful to ease the eventual move


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kavipihu said:


> No I won't Google . We sure will meet and celebrate when in CBR. You have been such a support on this forum. Did you get yours? I remember you too are for ACT!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


Yeah for sure lets catch up in CBR, I've been here now 4 years so happy to help share any helpful info  

I haven't got mine yet - then again I had a CO contact on 1 Dec '18 and responded on 6 Dec '18 - so expecting another 2-4 month wait :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> That was a quick turnaround unless you were expecting it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> That was a quick turnaround unless you were expecting it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hahahahaha. Thanks! That’s the plan for now! Gonna take up the offer! And I shall work on resigning without any guilt once we plan to make the move 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

Happy to share that we got our grants today


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

megateja said:


> Happy to share that we got our grants today


Congratulations... 🎉🎊🎉🎊🎉🎊


----------



## Drsumitbansal (Oct 3, 2017)

megateja said:


> Happy to share that we got our grants today


Many many congratulations...Kindly share your timelines


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

Drsumitbansal said:


> Many many congratulations...Kindly share your timelines


 please see my siganature


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

megateja said:


> Happy to share that we got our grants today


Congratulations!!!
Please share your points ,anzsco code and woi date and preinvite date

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

megateja said:


> Happy to share that we got our grants today


Quite a long wait, congrats on getting your grant


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

panne05 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> Please share your points ,anzsco code and woi date and preinvite date
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Thank you please seen my signature


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Quite a long wait, congrats on getting your grant


Thank you very much mate


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

megateja said:


> Happy to share that we got our grants today


Your points/ANZSCO/EOI date. If you don't mind. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> Your points/ANZSCO/EOI date. If you don't mind.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Oh never mind. Just saw your signature. Congrats mate. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

Can we organize Health Examinations after Visa Lodgement? Do we need to wait for the Case Officer for generation of HAP ID after we have filed Visa?


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Meavin2011 said:


> Can we organize Health Examinations after Visa Lodgement? Do we need to wait for the Case Officer for generation of HAP ID after we have filed Visa?




Loged mid of Dec just finished meds this week. I got the HAP ID without contact from case officer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Meavin2011 said:


> Can we organize Health Examinations after Visa Lodgement? Do we need to wait for the Case Officer for generation of HAP ID after we have filed Visa?




Yes you can do Health Examination after Lodged visa application without CO contact 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

Anyad said:


> Loged mid of Dec just finished meds this week. I got the HAP ID without contact from case officer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Anyad. Did you generate the HAP ID before Visa Lodgement?


----------



## Meavin2011 (Mar 10, 2013)

erjaspal75 said:


> Yes you can do Health Examination after Lodged visa application without CO contact
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Are you referring to My Health Declarations?


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Meavin2011 said:


> Thanks. Are you referring to My Health Declarations?




Yes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Meavin2011 said:


> Thanks Anyad. Did you generate the HAP ID before Visa Lodgement?


Yes. Well my MARA agent did for me, but yes. We all got our own papers and ID numbers etc and one of us has already been cleared, so it worked just fine.


----------



## Mo_Salah (Apr 24, 2018)

Immitracker earlier today showed 2 cases being granted, the date of CO contact was in October 2018. Anyone here is also waiting, given similar timeline? 

Regards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Mo_Salah said:


> Immitracker earlier today showed 2 cases being granted, the date of CO contact was in October 2018. Anyone here is also waiting, given similar timeline?
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


I'm an early Dec CO contact, so sounds like I have ~2-2.5 months to go


----------



## Mo_Salah (Apr 24, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I'm an early Dec CO contact, so sounds like I have ~2-2.5 months to go




I know a guy who got CO contact in Dec and he just gotten his grant on 7 January. Accounting guy 80 points, however he applied 189 though. Not sure how DHA priortises on different cases..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Mo_Salah said:


> I know a guy who got CO contact in Dec and he just gotten his grant on 7 January. Accounting guy 80 points, however he applied 189 though. Not sure how DHA priortises on different cases..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


189 seems to have more resources devoted to clearing its pipeline since the two massive invitation rounds in October and November 2018 - 190 is slightly behind


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

I am a 11-dec lodge (190 NSW) living in hkg (indian national) and in hkg a pcc can only be obtained when a CO requests. Hence a CO contact is inevitable that too hk police sends pcc directly to dha.

So after a co contact when i submit Hkg pcc , what kind of timelines do i expect for a grant ? 3 minths or 6 months or an year...

This hkg pcc nuisance is annoying !! As that causes an unnecessary co contact and rejects a DG scenario.

Pls advise folks esp. if someone has experienced it. Thank you.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> I am a 11-dec lodge (190 NSW) living in hkg (indian national) and in hkg a pcc can only be obtained when a CO requests. Hence a CO contact is inevitable that too hk police sends pcc directly to dha.
> 
> So after a co contact when i submit Hkg pcc , what kind of timelines do i expect for a grant ? 3 minths or 6 months or an year...
> 
> ...


Did you really get a nomination / invite in December to NSW? 

Please share your story in the relevant forums here as people are under the impression no invites were given out in Dec.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...onsorship-invitation-1st-july-2018-a-282.html

There and I've read it elsewhere as well.

Thanks in advance for contributing to the conversation!


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Anyad said:


> sc.mnit said:
> 
> 
> > I am a 11-dec lodge (190 NSW) living in hkg (indian national) and in hkg a pcc can only be obtained when a CO requests. Hence a CO contact is inevitable that too hk police sends pcc directly to dha.
> ...


When did i say i got an invite in dec ? I mentioned i lodged in dec? What is the concern here


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> When did i say i got an invite in dec ? I mentioned i lodged in dec? What is the concern here


Huh? Concern? 

It's pretty clear from my message but let me break it down for you: I asked you if you perhaps have some info that others might need. Becaseu if you do, I am not sure you are aware that what you hold is valuable info to other forum members, so please let them know about.

"Invited: 6-Dec-2018 for 190 NSW"

It says this in your signature. People over in the NSW forum seem to be under the impression that no one was invited:



kunsal said:


> That being said, NSW invited no one in December so anything can happen.


I asked you to help them out. I thought that is what we were all here for. Can you please go and let them know what happened if the info is correct as they seem to not know it and would sure appreciate first hand information. That would be energy well spent.


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Anyad said:


> sc.mnit said:
> 
> 
> > When did i say i got an invite in dec ? I mentioned i lodged in dec? What is the concern here
> ...


I got a pre invite on 15 nov and an ita on 6-dec , hope that clarifies.

Hope anyone has an answer to my original ques?


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Anyad said:


> sc.mnit said:
> 
> 
> > When did i say i got an invite in dec ? I mentioned i lodged in dec? What is the concern here
> ...


Yes i know then objective for what we are here for that’s why on 6th dec itself i updated nsw thread that i got my ITA.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> I got a pre invite on 15 nov and an ita on 6-dec , hope that clarifies.
> 
> Hope anyone has an answer to my original ques?


You can check the times of NSW 190 grants after CO contact in immi tracker. Do you know that website?

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc190

As for PCC and DG if you are lucky my understanding is they might forego / waive the need for a PCC from HK and you could still get a direct grant, but it's a crap shoot.

As for your answer: I don't know if it helps, as I am not the one who could use whatever info / experience you have. Others can in a different thread.


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Anyad said:


> sc.mnit said:
> 
> 
> > I got a pre invite on 15 nov and an ita on 6-dec , hope that clarifies.
> ...


Yes i know the site , for SS there are 2 steps - nomination and approval - there are 20 others like me who got approval from nsw in dec but none got nominated in dec afaik.
Anyways thanks for your inputs


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Mo_Salah said:


> Immitracker earlier today showed 2 cases being granted, the date of CO contact was in October 2018. Anyone here is also waiting, given similar timeline?
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


I lodged in April and got a CO contact on 13 September and still waiting...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sc.mnit said:


> I am a 11-dec lodge (190 NSW) living in hkg (indian national) and in hkg a pcc can only be obtained when a CO requests. Hence a CO contact is inevitable that too hk police sends pcc directly to dha.
> 
> So after a co contact when i submit Hkg pcc , what kind of timelines do i expect for a grant ? 3 minths or 6 months or an year...
> 
> ...


Mate unfortunately the HK PCC is a pain, and you will have to wait for the HK police to send it directly to DHA, and then for DHA to forward it on to the relevant team. 

Just make sure when you apply for your HK PCC they are aware of your name and DHA application number.

There was another applicant a few months ago, I think it took a few weeks for DHA to grant the visa after the applicant requested a HK PCC - when I'm on a computer I'll try dig up the username.


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

sc.mnit said:


> Yes i know the site , for SS there are 2 steps - nomination and approval - there are 20 others like me who got approval from nsw in dec but none got nominated in dec afaik.
> Anyways thanks for your inputs


My friend, you're mentioning in your signature that you were INVITED on 6th of Dec. & that makes some confusion to others that you were invited by NSW on that date not the Invitation to Apply for VISA, you need to clarify that you were invited on 15th of Nov. & APPROVED (or ITA) on 6th of Dec.


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> sc.mnit said:
> 
> 
> > I am a 11-dec lodge (190 NSW) living in hkg (indian national) and in hkg a pcc can only be obtained when a CO requests. Hence a CO contact is inevitable that too hk police sends pcc directly to dha.
> ...


Thank you Prettyisotonic.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear Members Do we have to pay the visa process fee after we receive ITA for 190 or is it paid after we receive the visa? Thanks.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear Members Do we have to pay the visa process fee after we receive ITA for 190 or is it paid after we receive the visa? Thanks.




Hi Mahmood, the fee is paid for after you receive the ITA and apply for the visa. 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

Always a better idea to take up a job as predicting a grant estimate is still an estimate. Things are way too slower than before these days from DIBP for PR. It's been more than 6 months since visa lodge and 60 days of replying to the case officer query. Every morning you wake up with a hope for the golden email and the worry of more case officer queries. The journey hasn't been an easy one even with a Mara Agent for many. 

Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear Members Do we have to pay the visa process fee after we receive ITA for 190 or is it paid after we receive the visa? Thanks.


After ITA before you receive the visa, when you lodge your visa application.


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Gezery said:


> My friend, you're mentioning in your signature that you were INVITED on 6th of Dec. & that makes some confusion to others that you were invited by NSW on that date not the Invitation to Apply for VISA, you need to clarify that you were invited on 15th of Nov. & APPROVED (or ITA) on 6th of Dec.


Done my friend :kiss:


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

AsYouSow said:


> Always a better idea to take up a job as predicting a grant estimate is still an estimate. Things are way too slower than before these days from DIBP for PR. It's been more than 6 months since visa lodge and 60 days of replying to the case officer query. Every morning you wake up with a hope for the golden email and the worry of more case officer queries. The journey hasn't been an easy one even with a Mara Agent for many.
> 
> Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk




Well, you’ve atleast had a CO contact! It’s been 6 months without any sort of communication from them! It gets more and more frustrating every morning  


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Well, you’ve atleast had a CO contact! It’s been 6 months without any sort of communication from them! It gets more and more frustrating every morning
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Your DG just might be round the corner. Hang in there.


----------



## Mo_Salah (Apr 24, 2018)

Immitracker today shows a case of one Dec CO contact applicant, who gets grant yesterday roughly a month after being contacted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Mo_Salah said:


> Immitracker today shows a case of one Dec CO contact applicant, who gets grant yesterday roughly a month after being contacted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That must be a fake one.


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

JG said:


> Mo_Salah said:
> 
> 
> > Immitracker today shows a case of one Dec CO contact applicant, who gets grant yesterday roughly a month after being contacted.
> ...


Why do u think so, I have pretty much same timeline and hoping to get the grant soon.


----------



## m3nation (Aug 12, 2018)

*Visa 190 NSW Granted.*

Dears,

I've been a silent observer of this forum, especially the 190 - 2018 lodge / grant gang thread.

I would like to thank you all for the information provided here in the forum.

I'm the main applicant and the application includes my wife and daughter.

We reside in Saudi Arabia and I've never been to Australia.

ANZSCO Code 261313 (Software Engineer).

Timeline:
27th October 2017 - 1st IELTS (L 8.5, R 7.5, W 6.5, S 6.5).
24th November 2017 - 2nd IELTS (L 8.5, R 9, W 7, S 8). :mad2:
5th March 2018 - Positive ACS Assessment Letter. 
10th April 2018 - 1st PTE-A (L 78, R 90, S 90, W 75).
11th May 2018 - 2nd PTE-A (L 87, R 90, S 90, W 87). :spy:
13th May 2018 - NSW EOI Updated (75 + 5).
25th May 2018 - NSW Pre-Invite.
27th May 2018 - Uploaded docs & paid for NSW's pre-invitation.
31st May 2018 - NSW 190 Approved & ITA Received.
14th June 2018 - Applied & Paid via ImmiAccount.
9th July 2018 - Got PCC & Health Checks ready.
28th September 2018 - CO Contact for further employment evidence showing salary payments & Form 80 for myself & wife.
22nd October 2018 - Replied with the requested info.
11th January 2019 - Granted :cool2:.
IED: 14 July 2019.

In case anyone is applying from Saudi Arabia I'll be glad to provide help.

Thank you.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

m3nation said:


> Dears,
> 
> I've been a silent observer of this forum, especially the 190 - 2018 lodge / grant gang thread.
> 
> ...


Congrats, very happy for you. Good luck with everything. Thank you for sharing your timeline.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

NC.1984 said:


> Why do u think so, I have pretty much same timeline and hoping to get the grant soon.


Nov 1 only started getting grant till now how can they directly pick from Dec.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

NC.1984 said:


> Why do u think so, I have pretty much same timeline and hoping to get the grant soon.


Expect minimum 3 to 4 months for a grant otherwise, it may cause a lot of disappointment.


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

m3nation said:


> Dears,
> 
> I've been a silent observer of this forum, especially the 190 - 2018 lodge / grant gang thread.
> 
> ...


Congrats , time to celebrate!!


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

JG said:


> Nov 1 only started getting grant till now how can they directly pick from Dec.




He was lodged his file on 31 Aug and got CO contact in December and got grant on 12 Jan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Aaahh ok that is fine 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

I mean for direct Grant 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

Hearty congratulations, wishing you well!

Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

Hello all, 

I wanted to know about the document limit in the immiaccount I have exhausted the 60 document limit , is there a way to enhance that, I have got 3rd CO contact now, another question is does the status not change after first CO contact as my status is now further assessment and not changed to information requested , also the I see the ip switch currently disabled , will it get enabled once I attach any new document?

Thanks in advance 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I wanted to know about the document limit in the immiaccount I have exhausted the 60 document limit , is there a way to enhance that, I have got 3rd CO contact now, another question is does the status not change after first CO contact as my status is now further assessment and not changed to information requested , also the I see the ip switch currently disabled , will it get enabled once I attach any new document?
> 
> ...


Read in this forum you may ask CO to extend the doc limit via email.

Experts may fill in pls.


If you don’t mind may i ask what are your timelines and what all the co is asking for all these 3 contacts ? Thanks a lot.


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

sc.mnit said:


> Read in this forum you may ask CO to extend the doc limit via email.
> 
> Experts may fill in pls.
> 
> ...


First CO contact was to provide RR on company letterhead and the PCC from Qatar where I had stayed on business visas for the company projects five times more than a year as I could not procure the PCC from Qatar the second was to show what efforts were made to procure the PCC and now third one is some forms and SD to be submitted in case a waiver for PCC is required.261313 visa lodged 09/05/18. 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> sc.mnit said:
> 
> 
> > Read in this forum you may ask CO to extend the doc limit via email.
> ...


Thx mate , wish you get grant soon 😊👍🏻


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

AsYouSow said:


> Always a better idea to take up a job as predicting a grant estimate is still an estimate. Things are way too slower than before these days from DIBP for PR. It's been more than 6 months since visa lodge and 60 days of replying to the case officer query. Every morning you wake up with a hope for the golden email and the worry of more case officer queries. The journey hasn't been an easy one even with a Mara Agent for many.
> 
> Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


It's a blind sided project. One can wait and hope for the quick turnaround but it's not a guarantee.. Everyone can speculate but no-one can confirm anything. All the best!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

Agree. It's just that some kind of visibility would have helped the applicants from the current stress of waiting for unknown period. It is understandable that there are too many applications for the limited DIBP staff. Thanks for your wishes and vice versa.

Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I wanted to know about the document limit in the immiaccount I have exhausted the 60 document limit , is there a way to enhance that, I have got 3rd CO contact now, another question is does the status not change after first CO contact as my status is now further assessment and not changed to information requested , also the I see the ip switch currently disabled , will it get enabled once I attach any new document?
> 
> ...




Can u share dates of CO contacts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

erjaspal75 said:


> Can u share dates of CO contacts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


22nd August,28nov, 8th January

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## doublemint (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I got my grant last Friday 11 Jan.

Lodged on 22 Jun.

190 NSW - is there a specific process to follow to inform NSW that my visa has been granted. I am onshore and live in Sydney for 2 years now.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

doublemint said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant last Friday 11 Jan.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate!

Did you have any CO contacts / the immi assessment commencement email?


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats mate!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have any CO contacts / the immi assessment commencement email?




Yup! Was just about to ask the same.


----------



## doublemint (Jul 31, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats mate!
> 
> Did you have any CO contacts / the immi assessment commencement email?


Thanks man!

CO contact on 06 Oct for further evidence of defacto relationship and evidence of shared residence. Waiting process was a nightmare.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

doublemint said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> CO contact on 06 Oct for further evidence of defacto relationship and evidence of shared residence. Waiting process was a nightmare.


I can empathise, being in the waiting process right now haha. 

Looks like October CO contact cases are being cleared now, with a few sporadic November CO contact cases being finalised too.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Got It people. My DIRECT GRANT

Status finalized with visa grant details section poped up.

Much happy amused stoked glabbergasted surprised astonished, bit numb letting the feeling sink in bit while posting.
Thanks to whole expat forum and to few who reached out to everyone or i followed them when required.

Just made sure that had all major docs i can provide as usually discussed in threads. Uploaded every doc at same time.

EOI-VIC on 6.07.18 @70+5
VIC nomination filed 17.07.18, VIC invite 9.10.18
190 Lodged on 18.10.18, Meds on 25.10.18
Visa GRANTED on 14th Jan 2019
NO IED: onshore, status changed in vevo

My best of wishes to everyone, i will say just sit tight and grant will pop up anytime.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I can empathise, being in the waiting process right now haha.
> 
> Looks like October CO contact cases are being cleared now, with a few sporadic November CO contact cases being finalised too.




Still no word on my application. No CO contact nor any commencement mail! The anxiety builds up everyday! Close to 6 months now


----------



## Mo_Salah (Apr 24, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Got It people. My DIRECT GRANT
> 
> Status finalized with visa grant details section poped up.
> 
> ...




Congrats mate. Well deserved!! May I ask what is your nominated occupation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo_Salah (Apr 24, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Still no word on my application. No CO contact nor any commencement mail! The anxiety builds up everyday! Close to 6 months now




Hi mate, just keep calm and things will come eventually. What is your nominated occupation and state you applied to?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Got It people. My DIRECT GRANT
> 
> Status finalized with visa grant details section poped up.
> 
> ...


Hi 

Many congrats to you and family.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

himsrj said:


> Got It people. My DIRECT GRANT
> 
> Status finalized with visa grant details section poped up.
> 
> ...


Congrats Johnny Bravo! 

Less than 3 months for a DG - super happy for you


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Mo_Salah said:


> Congrats mate. Well deserved!! May I ask what is your nominated occupation?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey thanks.
It's ICT-Business Analyst code 261111


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> Still no word on my application. No CO contact nor any commencement mail! The anxiety builds up everyday! Close to 6 months now


Hang in there buddy, I'll hang around until you get your grant for sure  

Once you cross the global processing times, perhaps chuck in a feedback form from the DHA website checking what's up.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats Johnny Bravo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thanks, i learned a lot by following you around. Thanks again @PI


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Mo_Salah said:


> Hi mate, just keep calm and things will come eventually. What is your nominated occupation and state you applied to?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks man! That’s what I’m hoping too. Nominated state is QLD and occupation is biomedical engineer


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hang in there buddy, I'll hang around until you get your grant for sure
> 
> 
> 
> Once you cross the global processing times, perhaps chuck in a feedback form from the DHA website checking what's up.




Thanks a ton man! I sincerely hope that you get yours real soon! 

My agent says that she’s mailed DHA and is awaiting a response


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

In form 80, it asks for your previous 10 years address details. I was most of the times away from my permanent address for this period for work. So is there any problem If I mention my addresses of properties where I lived in during my work?
All my documents (passport, driving licence, etc) are in the permanent address. Also, I did my PCC from my home city. But I cannot mention that address anywhere in my form 80. Will that be an issue?


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Hey thanks.
> It's ICT-Business Analyst code 261111


Congrats himSRJ , a great news and that too you are in Oz so must be a big relief.


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi All ,

I have lodged my 190 NSW on 11Dec 2018 , so 33-34 days to be precise , with a pending HKG PCC , can be done once CO asks as mentioned on the thread before.

Question is : Shall I ask DHA on their email ID to provide me a PCC request letter for self and spouse in advance in order to save time and be proactive ?
This is not the usual situation as most countries do give PCC without a CO letter and I want to avoid an unnecessary CO contact / delay by 1-3 months due to this small stuff.

Pls. advise.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I have lodged my 190 NSW on 11Dec 2018 , so 33-34 days to be precise , with a pending HKG PCC , can be done once CO asks as mentioned on the thread before.
> 
> ...


No harm asking mate.

Singapore too says they only provide a PCC with a letter from a relevant authority requesting it. Few people before me had got it using their invitation to apply letter. I tried before getting my invitation to apply letter, and was successful.

My point being, you might be the first person to discover a new path of least resistance  

Do keep us posted.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

outspoken said:


> In form 80, it asks for your previous 10 years address details. I was most of the times away from my permanent address for this period for work. So is there any problem If I mention my addresses of properties where I lived in during my work?
> All my documents (passport, driving licence, etc) are in the permanent address. Also, I did my PCC from my home city. But I cannot mention that address anywhere in my form 80. Will that be an issue?


Question 17 states:
"_addresses inside and outside Australia
• places you resided for study/work
• refugee camps
• any other place you have resided such as share houses, university residences and temporary accommodation._"

So you should include all your addresses where you have lived, with no gaps, as accurately as possible. 

I too had a permanent home address (as reflected in documents such as my driving license), but included addresses I had lived for study/work in the past 10 years. 

Form 80 is a character assessment form, they want to know the places you've been and the people you might have associated with.


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> No harm asking mate.
> 
> Singapore too says they only provide a PCC with a letter from a relevant authority requesting it. Few people before me had got it using their invitation to apply letter. I tried before getting my invitation to apply letter, and was successful.
> 
> ...


I will try to ask , may I know the email ID mate to be 100% sure.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sc.mnit said:


> I will try to ask , may I know the email ID mate to be 100% sure.


There is the general, [email protected] - perhaps give that a go


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> Still no word on my application. No CO contact nor any commencement mail! The anxiety builds up everyday! Close to 6 months now


Did you take up the job offer? Focus on the current, thinking about days passing will increase BP and anxiety. Not good! Save your health for onshore fun 

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

himsrj said:


> Got It people. My DIRECT GRANT
> 
> Status finalized with visa grant details section poped up.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate, My timeline are about 1 month after u :fingerscrossed:


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> Did you take up the job offer? Focus on the current, thinking about days passing will increase BP and anxiety. Not good! Save your health for onshore fun
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk




Hahahahaha. Thanks for that! Yeah! I’m following your footsteps and just resigning to my fate. Haven’t taken up the new offer yet. Negotiating for better terms. Let’s see how it goes


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

doublemint said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my grant last Friday 11 Jan.
> 
> ...


 many hearty congratulations 🎊


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

Hearty congratulations buddy, all the best!

Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> There is the general, [email protected] - perhaps give that a go


Thanks PI , a bit afraid to drop the mail so seek some advise.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/contact-us/offices-and-locations/list

see attachment.

See link above and text here specific to HKG:
'Letter of referral: You must firstly lodge your visa application and then obtain a letter of referral requesting the certificate from the Department office. This letter must be submitted when applying to the Hong Kong authorities.'

No where it's written that one needs to wait for a CO contact to get the referral letter , it's mentioned that lodge and obtain the referral letter but no means of obtaining are listed here. So , does it makes perfect sense to drop a note to gsm.allocated to clarify this situation.

Wondering if it would have a negative impact on my case , like prolong timing etc...:brick: or am I thinking too much.

Anyone has dropped mail to this id before their case has been picked up?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sc.mnit said:


> Thanks PI , a bit afraid to drop the mail so seek some advise.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/contact-us/offices-and-locations/list
> 
> ...


Definitely makes sense to try in my mind, worst case they will ignore you or ask you to wait for a CO contact (e.g. perhaps only a certain type of "CO" is able to process certain requests for further information - this is me speculating). 

I doubt it will prolong your case. 

Worst case scenario you have to wait for a CO contact and it adds a few weeks / months to your overall processing time


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Got It people. My DIRECT GRANT
> 
> Status finalized with visa grant details section poped up.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Mate


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Got It people. My DIRECT GRANT
> 
> Status finalized with visa grant details section poped up.
> 
> ...


Congrats Johnny!!!! welcome to Mel CBD, I am still waiting for my grant


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Congrats himSRJ , a great news and that too you are in Oz so must be a big relief.


Thanks the feeling is something i guess no one can express as it's a first, you can follow case of giang in190-2018 thread, similar to yours of hkg pcc. All the best.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ultimate said:


> Congrats Johnny!!!! welcome to Mel CBD, I am still waiting for my grant


Hahaha journey from waymouth to burke has been amazing.
All the best mate, must be around the corner.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

davidng said:


> Congrats mate, My timeline are about 1 month after u


Thanks david, sit tight and wait. For vic nominees i guess grant must feel less complicated than nomination. All the best.


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

What does the status change to from "Further Assessment" to on the immi account? What letter does the DIBP issue or does the passport get a stamp to confirm this grant from Embassy. Please share a thread if available for the next steps. Sorry for my terrible knowledge on this topic.

Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hello guys,

Anybody has got a pre-invite who logde their eoi in mid of October 2018.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mvn2018 (Nov 6, 2018)

Hi all...

From where do we get to know which all Australian States are open in January 2019 or the coming months...so that we can lodge EOI for 190 Visa...Can anyone tell me which all states are open currently and how to know that.


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi Experts,

Need your help!!!

I have filed my 190 PR sometime back and yet to get a grant. 

1. My wife had previous experience of working in Australia but was not working at that time of filing the PR. So I have filled as not working in immi website. She is now back to work. I have upload the most recent salary slip and the offer letters now. Do I need to fill any form also?

2. We have travelled for a 5 day vacation during Christmas break. How do I declare these as days spent outside Australia now. 

Cheers!!


----------



## richa93 (Jan 14, 2019)

I got a CO contact and responded back same day and now 30 days have past post my reply to DHA. Should I post a feedback...or has anyone done that.dies that helps you to get a response from DHA..

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

December 5 CO contact got Grant today. Just checked on Immitracker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

richa93 said:


> I got a CO contact and responded back same day and now 30 days have past post my reply to DHA. Should I post a feedback...or has anyone done that.dies that helps you to get a response from DHA..
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Can we have your timelines pls. and ANZSCO? If you can post what the CO contact is for can help many others incl. me


----------



## richa93 (Jan 14, 2019)

Mine is 10th December eagarly waiting..

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

richa93 said:


> Mine is 10th December eagarly waiting..
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Do you mean Lodge date ? 10-Dec.

What about your timeline EOI , ITA etc..and would you share what was the CO contact for? thanks.


----------



## richa93 (Jan 14, 2019)

ANSCZO code : 261112; Invite date from NSW : 15th August; visa lodged : 11th September; CO contact: 10th December requesting for PF Statement, responded on 11th December.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

richa93 said:


> ANSCZO code : 261112; Invite date from NSW : 15th August; visa lodged : 11th September; CO contact: 10th December requesting for PF Statement, responded on 11th December.
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Great thanks ! Hopefully Grant is round the corner.


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

richa93 said:


> ANSCZO code : 261112; Invite date from NSW : 15th August; visa lodged : 11th September; CO contact: 10th December requesting for PF Statement, responded on 11th December.
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Mate, I was also asked for PF statement, I submitted PF statement from October 2014 as EPF was not not available before in India.. how much PF statement did u submit?


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

himsrj said:


> Got It people. My DIRECT GRANT
> 
> Status finalized with visa grant details section poped up.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate ... I lodged my NSW 190 application around 1 month after you so probably I'll try to hibernate for at least mid Feb


----------



## richa93 (Jan 14, 2019)

NC.1984 said:


> Mate, I was also asked for PF statement, I submitted PF statement from October 2014 as EPF was not not available before in India.. how much PF statement did u submit?


I had those small little paper statement from 2009 that we used to get.I scanned and uploaded those..I have been working since 2005 so still missing 4 years of statement

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

sc.mnit said:


> I am a 11-dec lodge (190 NSW) living in hkg (indian national) and in hkg a pcc can only be obtained when a CO requests. Hence a CO contact is inevitable that too hk police sends pcc directly to dha.
> 
> So after a co contact when i submit Hkg pcc , what kind of timelines do i expect for a grant ? 3 minths or 6 months or an year...
> 
> ...


You can see my timeline.
29/5 CO contact for HK PCC
Went to police to apply pcc next day or two
18/9 Granted


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

chriskwoktk said:


> sc.mnit said:
> 
> 
> > I am a 11-dec lodge (190 NSW) living in hkg (indian national) and in hkg a pcc can only be obtained when a CO requests. Hence a CO contact is inevitable that too hk police sends pcc directly to dha.
> ...


Thanks Chris , pretty harsh due to this pcc , your duration is 7 months from lodge to grant which could have easily been 3-4 under any other country. Same is gonna happen with me


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

Guys please advise on my case:

I took my PTE exam in July 2016. The score report was automatically sent to DIBP and I have the confirmation email from PTE regarding the same. 
I have read that the CO may ask to send score to DIBP directly again but I won't get that option on PTE website now since the result is valid for 2 years. However, I have uploaded the pdf on my immiaccount.
Just curious as to what would happen when CO is allocated. Don't want any delays in the grant 😑

NSW VISA LODGED: 26 NOV 2018
APPLICATION STATUS: RECEIVED


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tejasvichugh said:


> Guys please advise on my case:
> 
> I took my PTE exam in July 2016. The score report was automatically sent to DIBP and I have the confirmation email from PTE regarding the same.
> I have read that the CO may ask to send score to DIBP directly again but I won't get that option on PTE website now since the result is valid for 2 years. However, I have uploaded the pdf on my immiaccount.
> ...


You need not worry as long as you have the confirmation that the score was sent to DHA
In case the co still contacts you for the same, just upload the confirmation 

There is nothing you can do further on this issue 

Cheers


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

NB said:


> tejasvichugh said:
> 
> 
> > Guys please advise on my case:
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply mate. Logically I shouldn't be asked for PTE scores again but you never know what's happening in the Department....

Cheers


----------



## Mo_Salah (Apr 24, 2018)

According to Immitracker, there are tons of October, November and early Dec CO contacts, at this rate it feels like the lottery. We never know which case will be picked up to be finalized first these days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ss1985 (Aug 7, 2018)

** Got the Golden Email **
I have been a silent observer of this group and would like to thank each one of you for sharing every possible minute information. 
I lodged the application on my own & this Grant would not have been possible without the help & guidance of you all !

My time line is as below:
ACS - October 2016
PTE - 80+ each 
Application lodging - May 2018
CO Contact- Sep 2018 for overseas PCC
Grant - Jan 2019

Flying Australia 🇦🇺 March 2019


----------



## Mo_Salah (Apr 24, 2018)

ss1985 said:


> ** Got the Golden Email **
> I have been a silent observer of this group and would like to thank each one of you for sharing every possible minute information.
> I lodged the application on my own & this Grant would not have been possible without the help & guidance of you all !
> 
> ...




Congrats man!! Nice to see another Sep CO contact being finalized. You may have to wait quite a while, but a grant afterall is definitely deserved. 

By the way, since you did your skill assessment with ACS, do you mind tell us which nominated occupation is yours?

All the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derrick_pang94 (Dec 18, 2018)

As I've been studying full-time over here in Australia now for 4 years (Back Malaysia one month a year), do I have to submit an overseas PCC with my application?


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

ss1985 said:


> ** Got the Golden Email **
> I have been a silent observer of this group and would like to thank each one of you for sharing every possible minute information.
> I lodged the application on my own & this Grant would not have been possible without the help & guidance of you all !
> 
> ...


Congrats I think u also upload nz pcc consent of discloure


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

derrick_pang94 said:


> As I've been studying full-time over here in Australia now for 4 years (Back Malaysia one month a year), do I have to submit an overseas PCC with my application?


Home country pcc is must irrespective of when you have last lived or visited 

Cheers


----------



## derrick_pang94 (Dec 18, 2018)

NB said:


> Home country pcc is must irrespective of when you have last lived or visited
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB! I just realized this and an application to get a PCC from Malaysia would take at least a month. I lodged on 29th Dec so hopefully it won't cause me any delays with CO contact. Cheers!


----------



## sb190 (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi Folks, 

My status just turn into "further assessment". 
Assume that all my docs are fine to go. Any idea about the timeline for going into visa grant?
Good to hear experience from those who received the golden mail. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sb190 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> My status just turn into "further assessment".
> Assume that all my docs are fine to go. Any idea about the timeline for going into visa grant?
> ...


Did you get an Immi Assessment Commencement Email by any chance? (you can check the 'messages' tab on your Immiaccount).

What is your timeline?  You can update your forum signature so it is easily visible.


----------



## Mo_Salah (Apr 24, 2018)

sb190 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> My status just turn into "further assessment".
> Assume that all my docs are fine to go. Any idea about the timeline for going into visa grant?
> ...




Hi, when did you lodge your visa and did you get a CO contact? Regards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

sb190 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> My status just turn into "further assessment".
> Assume that all my docs are fine to go. Any idea about the timeline for going into visa grant?
> ...


Our status is further assessment since June 2018, no further CO connect, no changes whatsoever. in short, no one can predict anything. Matter of time and fate. All the best।

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

kavipihu said:


> Our status is further assessment since June 2018, no further CO connect, no changes whatsoever. in short, no one can predict anything. Matter of time and fate. All the best।
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


Hope you get it soon:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

winterapril said:


> Hope you get it soon:fingerscrossed:


Thank you WinterApril, I hope to see one such winter in April soon 

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

kavipihu said:


> Thank you WinterApril, I hope to see one such winter in April soon
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


You will get it long before April mate. most probably before end of this Januarylayball:


----------



## ajanshar (Nov 12, 2014)

NB said:


> You need not worry as long as you have the confirmation that the score was sent to DHA
> In case the co still contacts you for the same, just upload the confirmation
> 
> There is nothing you can do further on this issue
> ...


Hi NB, 
I am planning to apply for 190 visa under ICT project manager code with 70 points (with PTE=20) What is the trend / possibility to get an invite?
Is it better to apply under code 261313 - Software Engineer?
pls suggest.


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

kavipihu said:


> Thank you WinterApril, I hope to see one such winter in April soon
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk




I am quite confident that you will get in this Jan since I am seeing in immitracker quite a few old cases lodged around June are getting cleared now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

kavipihu said:


> Our status is further assessment since June 2018, no further CO connect, no changes whatsoever. in short, no one can predict anything. Matter of time and fate. All the best।
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


Why don't you give a call to them and check the status? I have read in the 190 visa - 2018 thread, many members have called (many daily) to the DHA office and have requested the front office to give a gentle reminder to CO. As your timelines have crossed the standard processing time, your call will be considered by the front office. 
I have planned to do the same once I cross the 26th March date.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

sidd_oza said:


> Why don't you give a call to them and check the status? I have read in the 190 visa - 2018 thread, many members have called (many daily) to the DHA office and have requested the front office to give a gentle reminder to CO. As your timelines have crossed the standard processing time, your call will be considered by the front office.
> I have planned to do the same once I cross the 26th March date.


Hi Sid - there is no direct number from India. Although, I have emailed them feedback and got a standard revert. So, as I said before, resigned to the mercy of CO and fate. 

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kavipihu said:


> Hi Sid - there is no direct number from India. Although, I have emailed them feedback and got a standard revert. So, as I said before, resigned to the mercy of CO and fate.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


Hey kavipihu - just sharing this number in case you haven't come across it:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/contact-us/telephone/outside-australia

Not sure if it will work from India, but just in case you haven't tried.


----------



## ajanshar (Nov 12, 2014)

RockyRaj said:


> I am quite confident that you will get in this Jan since I am seeing in immitracker quite a few old cases lodged around June are getting cleared now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi RockyRaj, could you pls share the immitracker. I am looking for the trend of invite. 
I am planning to apply for 190 visa under ICT project manager code with 70 points.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey kavipihu - just sharing this number in case you haven't come across it:
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/contact-us/telephone/outside-australia
> 
> Not sure if it will work from India, but just in case you haven't tried.


The body allocated charges for any inquiries. Also, for most of cases they say, check your IMMI account since we have lodged through the agent. But,, thanks pretty for the thought!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kavipihu said:


> The body allocated charges for any inquiries. Also, for most of cases they say, check your IMMI account since we have lodged through the agent. But,, thanks pretty for the thought!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


It's a time and money sink this whole affair =\

Fingers crossed mate :fingerscrossed:


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> It's a time and money sink this whole affair =\
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed mate :fingerscrossed:




Does the standard processing time get crossed after 7 months or after 9 months?


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> The body allocated charges for any inquiries. Also, for most of cases they say, check your IMMI account since we have lodged through the agent. But,, thanks pretty for the thought!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk



Good luck for your grant , hope it comes soon.
I am in the same boat as you in terms of lodging via Agent , so what I have done is imported my application for review / keeps me updated purposes...it's pretty simple to do that if you haven't done that yet.


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

kavipihu said:


> Hi Sid - there is no direct number from India. Although, I have emailed them feedback and got a standard revert. So, as I said before, resigned to the mercy of CO and fate.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


Can you try this number +61131881. Many forum members like GUNBUN have called this number and got some results.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sc.mnit said:


> Good luck for your grant , hope it comes soon.
> I am in the same boat as you in terms of lodging via Agent , so what I have done is imported my application for review / keeps me updated purposes...it's pretty simple to do that if you haven't done that yet.


Can you access the 'messages' tab and access the 'attached documents' tab through imported applications? 

Just curious.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> Does the standard processing time get crossed after 7 months or after 9 months?


I would think 9 months / the 90% of applications benchmark mate. 

From the little I know about the way SLA's are handled by Federal departments though, feedback sent through (e.g. via the DHA feedback form) should make its way to the team in question relatively quickly - so even inquiring prior to those global processing times being crossed, may have an effect in my mind - by jolting folks into action. 

Just me speculating here though.

A former visa processing officer (who is presently a MARA agent) shared on a Reddit AMA that sending a polite note through (via the necessary channels) to advise the team in question that you have a decision ready application - has in his experience resulted in cases getting attention and then finalised. 

For the relevant Ombudsman to get involved though, based on precedent it would seem the global processing times have to have been crossed though.

Edit:

Sometimes other departments may be bottlenecking the process, for example see 2 of the 6 reasons why processing can vary below:

_
-how long it takes to perform required checks on the supporting information provided
-how long it takes to receive additional information from external agencies, particularly in relation to health, character, and national security requirements
_

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...rocessing-times/global-visa-processing-times#

By sending in a feedback note, the DHA team may be able to chase the relevant external agency / team doing the required checks as well.


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Can you access the 'messages' tab and access the 'attached documents' tab through imported applications?
> 
> Just curious.


yes mate 100% even you can upload docs but your agent would come to know that. So I avoid that path but I do keep a track using this import feature.

Just need to create your immiaccount and use the TRN which agent must have passed after lodging.


----------



## garrychandi (Jun 29, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Can you access the 'messages' tab and access the 'attached documents' tab through imported applications?
> 
> Just curious.


Yes, you get the full access.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sc.mnit said:


> yes mate 100% even you can upload docs but your agent would come to know that. So I avoid that path but I do keep a track using this import feature.
> 
> Just need to create your immiaccount and use the TRN which agent must have passed after lodging.


That's awesome - good to know thanks


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Good luck for your grant , hope it comes soon.
> I am in the same boat as you in terms of lodging via Agent , so what I have done is imported my application for review / keeps me updated purposes...it's pretty simple to do that if you haven't done that yet.




How do you import the application? I had no idea about this. This would help me keep a tab on my application by myself and not constantly bother my agent! Could you please share steps on how this could be done? 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Create an immi account.
Log in to immi account.
Click Import application.
Add details regarding Application Reference number, your personal details like DOB, passport no etc.
This will import your application.


----------



## Mo_Salah (Apr 24, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> Hi Sid - there is no direct number from India. Although, I have emailed them feedback and got a standard revert. So, as I said before, resigned to the mercy of CO and fate.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk




Hey kavipihu,

Would you be able to view your application on Immiaccount? Beside the ' Further assessment ' status, what does it say about 'Last updated' ? For example, mine is Last updated on 23rd Oct 2018.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> How do you import the application? I had no idea about this. This would help me keep a tab on my application by myself and not constantly bother my agent! Could you please share steps on how this could be done?
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Create immiaccount
You will see option of import application
Will require your passport and transaction ref no for visa fees paid.
Enter this and you can see your application, seniors like tom cruise suggest to share your login with agent to keep him in loop and not to upload anything.
Also there is delete button which can delete your application from system, just be cautious with that.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Mo_Salah said:


> Hey kavipihu,
> 
> Would you be able to view your application on Immiaccount? Beside the ' Further assessment ' status, what does it say about 'Last updated' ? For example, mine is Last updated on 23rd Oct 2018.
> 
> ...


I have not created an IMMI account yet as everything is being managed by the agent. I wish not to create any mistake in haste of getting to know the status as even if it is updated in Dec2018, the visa will still come when they will grant. As they have not asked for anything I am thinking it is deliberately being made to wait and not granted. Some people I know in ACT, who have the PR since long, say that it can take 13-14 months also. Hopefully, sooner or later they will have to grant.

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

sidd_oza said:


> Can you try this number +61131881. Many forum members like GUNBUN have called this number and got some results.


This is for onshore..

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Mo_Salah said:


> Hey kavipihu,
> 
> Would you be able to view your application on Immiaccount? Beside the ' Further assessment ' status, what does it say about 'Last updated' ? For example, mine is Last updated on 23rd Oct 2018.


Last updated refers to last action taken by co on your application. Below is detail of all status in immiaccount


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjALegQIAhAB&usg=AOvVaw0SK1Llyilr6r5Orbym__O9


----------



## bajis (Jan 15, 2019)

Hello, I'm a newbie and still learning the lingo.

I applied for Victoria 190 EoI on Jan. 12, 2019 as Software Engineer (261313) with 70 points + 5 SS. I have been continuously employed at Melbourne since June 2017.

My 70 points break-down: Age=15, English=20, Education=15, Australian Work=5, Overseas Work=10 and Partner=5.

*Question*: Given that I am an onshore applicant who's working in Melbourne for almost 18 months now, does it make it easier for me to get an SS invite from Victoria? If so, any guess on when I could expect the invite?

I apologize for the newbie/naive question. But I'm expecting a few changes in my family life in the coming months. Any direction from the experts on the forum would help plan contingencies.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

himsrj said:


> Got It people. My DIRECT GRANT
> 
> Status finalized with visa grant details section poped up.
> 
> ...


Many congrats, himsrj!!
It's nice to see fellow onshore applicants getting grants. Yours has been pretty quick, considering it included the Christmas period. 🙂


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

kiwifruit said:


> Many congrats, himsrj!!
> It's nice to see fellow onshore applicants getting grants. Yours has been pretty quick, considering it included the Christmas period. 🙂


Thanks @kiwifruit. Good to hear from you
Supposedly being sole applicant and tough scrutiny of application from vic helped 😊 ,with expert advise from you and other forum members.


----------



## Mo_Salah (Apr 24, 2018)

himsrj said:


> Last updated refers to last action taken by co on your application. Below is detail of all status in immiaccount
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjALegQIAhAB&usg=AOvVaw0SK1Llyilr6r5Orbym__O9




Thanks for your response. I had CO contact on 3rd Oct and then later it turned to last updated on 23rd Oct. Wish I could submit the requested NZ police check on time but it took more than 20 days for it. Sigh... Therefore I only can attach the required police clearance on early November, must have miss that possible grant on 23rd 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

abhishekshroff said:


> How do you import the application? I had no idea about this. This would help me keep a tab on my application by myself and not constantly bother my agent! Could you please share steps on how this could be done?
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...



Hi Abhishek,

Create an immi account and import your application, that way you can check for yourself. I have applied through an agent too thus for every communication/update you will have to ask your agent. Importing is the best way to check for yourself but dont update/upload anything yourself. 
My agent had mentioned to me that he had uploaded all docs on immi account during Visa lodge and I was expecting a direct grant. However when I imported the application I saw 0 docs uploaded. There was no use in arguing. My Visa was lodged by June end and I have completed 200 days today. I got a CO contact in mid December for all docs upload. I would suggest you channelise your energies in some other positive areas while waiting. I have no idea how much time it will take in my case either. Waiting is the most difficult part. All the best to all those waiting! hallelujah


----------



## joebas (Aug 8, 2018)

*clarifications/doubts while filing for visa*

Dear Expats...

I have got an invite this January round and is in the process of lodging the visa. However, when filling the form I have few doubts. So thought better get it clarified/attested by the ones who have already gone through the process. It will be a great help if you could help me on the below - 

1. National Identity card: I am from India. Though Aadhar card is generally not treated as national identity card, but I feel that is the best fit as I cannot select "NO" to that national identity card option as it says it is listed as India has a national identity card. Please suggest whether Aadhar card is the best option or shall I stick to passport, which would be a duplicate info as it has a separate placeholder.

2. "Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?": Is it mandatory/advisable to take the health examination and then submit the application and make the payment? Or is it ok to submit the form and then do the medicals at a later point (within a week or two)? I have a HAP ID already though.

3. If medical test is done before the visa lodge, what details should be provided in the "Give Details" for the medical test. Should this have the date the medicals were done.

4. Intended state of residence: I know that this field is not mandatory and I can select unknown as an answer to this question. But wanted to understand what are the implication of this question and do you guys suggest to select a state rather than selecting "Unknown"? If yes, a brief understanding on why would help.

5. Employment history: Is it necessary to mention employment which is more than 10 years older? 

6. What is regarded as Main Language? Is it the Mother Tongue or something else?

7. Previous Countries of residence: Should this have all the countries where we have lived in for more than a year or should include all the countries where we have stayed in except the ones with a purpose of visit? So basically should we list down only the countries where we had addresses? Also is this for last 10 years or since applicant is above 18?

Extremely sorry for the long post, nut would highly appreciate if someone can help.


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

joebas said:


> Dear Expats...
> 
> I have got an invite this January round and is in the process of lodging the visa. However, when filling the form I have few doubts. So thought better get it clarified/attested by the ones who have already gone through the process. It will be a great help if you could help me on the below -
> 
> ...


Please check my answers in RED


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

AsYouSow said:


> Hi Abhishek,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I get sick reading such inefficient agents who are learning at the cost of applicants.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

Mo_Salah said:


> According to Immitracker, there are tons of October, November and early Dec CO contacts, at this rate it feels like the lottery. We never know which case will be picked up to be finalized first these days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True 👍👍🤞


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

winterapril said:


> kavipihu said:
> 
> 
> > Our status is further assessment since June 2018, no further CO connect, no changes whatsoever. in short, no one can predict anything. Matter of time and fate. All the best।
> ...


You will get soon, may be this week or may b next week for sure.👍👍🙏🏿


----------



## ss1985 (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi there, 
I did my assessment in 261313 ‘Software Engineer’. 
Though the wait was little long, but finally got it in 8 months, that’s within the stipulated processing time frame of 7-9 months. 

Good luck!

*****************************************





Mo_Salah said:


> ss1985 said:
> 
> 
> > ** Got the Golden Email **
> ...


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> Hi Sid - there is no direct number from India. Although, I have emailed them feedback and got a standard revert. So, as I said before, resigned to the mercy of CO and fate.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


bro send feedback again as a suggestion not as complaint I sent 2 times for second feedback I got a response that we aimed to take action in 15 working days and got a grant in 5 days after feedback reply peter will get back 2 u 



Peter

Business Support Officer | Skilled Program Delivery SA (GSM & BIIP)

Skilled and Family Visa Program |Immigration and Visa Services Division

Immigration and Citizenship Services

Department of Home Affairs


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> Hi Sid - there is no direct number from India. Although, I have emailed them feedback and got a standard revert. So, as I said before, resigned to the mercy of CO and fate.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


bro use rebtel app and call to dha daily it will also works please call +61131881 i caled weekly trice to them and asked them to look in to my file some guys will not respond but will response


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

megateja said:


> bro send feedback again as a suggestion not as complaint I sent 2 times for second feedback I got a response that we aimed to take action in 15 working days and got a grant in 5 days after feedback reply peter will get back 2 u
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a helpful distinction, thanks for sharing mate.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

megateja said:


> bro send feedback again as a suggestion not as complaint I sent 2 times for second feedback I got a response that we aimed to take action in 15 working days and got a grant in 5 days after feedback reply peter will get back 2 u
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Teja. Peter replied to my first email saying this :

I am writing to you today in response to a Global Feedback Unit (GFU) enquiry you made on 4 December 2018 regarding the processing of an application for a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.


In your feedback you have expressed concern regarding the time taken to process your application for a subclass 190 visa, which was lodged on 19 February 2018. You have also stated that you have provided all requirements and you have asked for an explanation why your application has moved beyond the published processing time.



The Department recognises that where the time taken to process an application exceeds average processing times this can cause applicants concern; however; once a visa application is allocated, processing times for individual applications do vary depending on individual circumstances.



This can include the time required to verify supporting documentation. Verification processes are an essential part of maintaining the integrity of the skilled visa program.



I can advise your application remains under assessment and I cannot advise when it will be finalised. The Department will contact your authorised representative if further documents are required, or a decision is made on your application.



The Department is committed to service improvement and your feedback provides us with information to help improve the quality of our services. I would like to thank you for taking the time to provide the Department with this feedback.



Regards,



Peter

Business Support Officer | Skilled Program Delivery SA (GSM & BIIP)

Skilled and Family Visa Program |Immigration and Visa Services Division

Immigration and Citizenship Services

Department of Home Affairs

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

megateja said:


> bro use rebtel app and call to dha daily it will also works please call +61131881 i caled weekly trice to them and asked them to look in to my file some guys will not respond but will response


This is new.. I may be able to use this. Can I use this app to call from India?

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> megateja said:
> 
> 
> > bro use rebtel app and call to dha daily it will also works please call +61131881 i caled weekly trice to them and asked them to look in to my file some guys will not respond but will response
> ...


 yes bro it’s one week free all over the world after one week we have to pay monthly $10 usd. Try it


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Guys, got the golden mail today morning... finally after seven nerve wracking months...

My time line is as below:

Anzco - 261112 

ACS - February 2018

PTE - 80+ each 

Application lodging - June 2018

Grant - Jan 2019

All the best to those waiting for their golden mail...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

debeash said:


> Guys, got the golden mail today morning... finally after seven nerve wracking months...
> 
> My time line is as below:
> 
> ...


Congrats! 

Did you have any CO contact or Immi Assessmence Commencement Email?


----------



## ankitmat22 (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi,
Just wanted to know if form 1195 is a part of 190 visa application, or ever can the DHA ask for form 1195 for immigration applications.

Thanks


----------



## SachinPreeti9 (Feb 26, 2018)

Congratulations, we are also on same boat, hoping for best

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have any CO contact or Immi Assessmence Commencement Email?


Thank you...no, no co contact

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

debeash said:


> Guys, got the golden mail today morning... finally after seven nerve wracking months...
> 
> My time line is as below:
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

One of my whatsapp group friend got grant today.
His 190 QLD Lodged date is 5 Sep and Co Contact on 07 Dec for VAC2 payment.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

debeash said:


> Guys, got the golden mail today morning... finally after seven nerve wracking months...
> 
> My time line is as below:
> 
> ...


Congratulations...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

erjaspal75 said:


> One of my whatsapp group friend got grant today.
> 
> His 190 QLD Lodged date is 5 Sep and Co Contact on 07 Dec for VAC2 payment.


Dec CO contact, that's promising! 

Seems a little haphazard the CO contact cases that are being finalised, quite a few outstanding October / November on MyImmiTracker


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Dec CO contact, that's promising!
> 
> Seems a little haphazard the CO contact cases that are being finalised, quite a few outstanding October / November on MyImmiTracker


Bear in mind that this Dec CO contact was for VAC2 payment which means that the employment verification & all other necessary checks are already done


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Gezery said:


> Bear in mind that this Dec CO contact was for VAC2 payment which means that the employment verification & all other necessary checks are already done


Good point!


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

Congrats Mate. Happy to see your grant after a long wait.

I lodged in June too and I am still waiting for mine, phew! God knows when the doors open for me 

hallelujah




debeash said:


> Guys, got the golden mail today morning... finally after seven nerve wracking months...
> 
> My time line is as below:
> 
> ...


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

himsrj said:


> Got It people. My DIRECT GRANT
> 
> Status finalized with visa grant details section poped up.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Mate. Enjoy the moment.


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Gezery said:


> Congratulations mate


Thank you..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

AsYouSow said:


> Congrats Mate. Happy to see your grant after a long wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you... have faith, your's is around the corner...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo_Salah (Apr 24, 2018)

AsYouSow said:


> Congrats Mate. Happy to see your grant after a long wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Asyousow, do u mind telling me since you lodged in June, any CO contact yet? If yes, when was your CO contact?

Regards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AT03 (Aug 5, 2018)

Congrats himsrj!! Really great news!! 



himsrj said:


> Got It people. My DIRECT GRANT
> 
> Status finalized with visa grant details section poped up.
> 
> ...


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

I lodged during June end and received a CO contact on 12th November for all docs upload including spouse functional English from college, form 80 and the usual docs. My agent uploaded them on 19th November, 2018. 



Mo_Salah said:


> Hi Asyousow, do u mind telling me since you lodged in June, any CO contact yet? If yes, when was your CO contact?
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


----------



## Mo_Salah (Apr 24, 2018)

AsYouSow said:


> I lodged during June end and received a CO contact on 12th November for all docs upload including spouse functional English from college, form 80 and the usual docs. My agent uploaded them on 19th November, 2018.




Thanks for that. U kinda shared similar timeline with me, I lodged on 7th june and got contacted on 3rd october..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

https://visaaustralia.com.au/immigration-news/assigned-case-officer-visa-application/


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Gezery said:


> Bear in mind that this Dec CO contact was for VAC2 payment which means that the employment verification & all other necessary checks are already done


Not sure if this is right coz our CO contact came in on 29 May for only birth certificate and still no further Co connect or grant. Just 'further' assessment!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

Granted.. Granted.. Granted.. Got the notification today in the afternoon.. I'm speechless and emotional..


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Congrats.. it was much needed one for you as you have previously mentioned your ordeal. All the best for your future endeavour. May i know at what time(UAE time) did you received the golden email



hibamenai said:


> Granted.. Granted.. Granted.. Got the notification today in the afternoon.. I'm speechless and emotional..


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

Mohammed786 said:


> Congrats.. it was much needed one for you as you have previously mentioned your ordeal. All the best for your future endeavour. May i know at what time(UAE time) did you received the golden email
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks brother Muhammad... I think it was around 2.30 when my agent called me..
In shaa Allah it will come soon for all who await the golden email...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

hibamenai said:


> Granted.. Granted.. Granted.. Got the notification today in the afternoon.. I'm speechless and emotional..


Congrats!!! The rainbow amidst the rain  take care and all the best!


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> hibamenai said:
> 
> 
> > Granted.. Granted.. Granted.. Got the notification today in the afternoon.. I'm speechless and emotional..
> ...


Thank you PI.. You have been a source of relief in this forum... 
Now.. Could anyone tell me what do I need to do now... What is VEVO.. Do I have to do something on that.. Or should I just pack my bags and leave..


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

hibamenai said:


> Granted.. Granted.. Granted.. Got the notification today in the afternoon.. I'm speechless and emotional..


Congratulations Mate.

Could you please share your timeline.


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

kavipihu said:


> Not sure if this is right coz our CO contact came in on 29 May for only birth certificate and still no further Co connect or grant. Just 'further' assessment!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


I meant that a CO contact for VAC2 means that the grant is on the way faster than any other CO contact


----------



## hibamenai (May 21, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> hibamenai said:
> 
> 
> > Granted.. Granted.. Granted.. Got the notification today in the afternoon.. I'm speechless and emotional..
> ...


ANzSCO 261313
Lodged: 11th Aug 2018
Direct grant: 16th Jan 2019 Alhumdolillah


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats!!! The rainbow amidst the rain  take care and all the best!


HI bro


what time is it ....its tiger time  I am having tiger in sydney finally....


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

NB said:


> You need not worry as long as you have the confirmation that the score was sent to DHA
> In case the co still contacts you for the same, just upload the confirmation
> 
> There is nothing you can do further on this issue
> ...


Hi Tom Cruise , 

you location says USA? what happened ..anyway came here to say a BIG THANK YOU to you ... Cheers


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

Yours is a slightly before mine (timeline). You also received a CO contact in October whereas mine was in mid November. I am thus assuming I still have atleast 1-2 months to go then at the earliest. Seems CO contacts haven't been granted so far in January.



Mo_Salah said:


> Thanks for that. U kinda shared similar timeline with me, I lodged on 7th june and got contacted on 3rd october..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sketchjar (Nov 16, 2018)

AsYouSow said:


> Hi Abhishek,
> 
> Create an immi account and import your application, that way you can check for yourself. I have applied through an agent too thus for every communication/update you will have to ask your agent. Importing is the best way to check for yourself but dont update/upload anything yourself.
> My agent had mentioned to me that he had uploaded all docs on immi account during Visa lodge and I was expecting a direct grant. However when I imported the application I saw 0 docs uploaded. There was no use in arguing. My Visa was lodged by June end and I have completed 200 days today. I got a CO contact in mid December for all docs upload. I would suggest you channelise your energies in some other positive areas while waiting. I have no idea how much time it will take in my case either. Waiting is the most difficult part. All the best to all those waiting! hallelujah



So did your agent actually updated the docs, or after importing your application. You corrected the mistake made by your agent?


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Hey everyone, thank you so much for all the help and detailed instructions you gave me on importing my application. After careful deliberation and also listening to Kavipihu, I have decided to just let it be and let my agent handle it.


----------



## Mo_Salah (Apr 24, 2018)

AsYouSow said:


> Yours is a slightly before mine (timeline). You also received a CO contact in October whereas mine was in mid November. I am thus assuming I still have atleast 1-2 months to go then at the earliest. Seems CO contacts haven't been granted so far in January.




There are a few cases have been granted after CO contact on Immitracker, somes are Oct, Nov and Dec, but honestly, they are not in order by any mean. So we will never know when our turn would be. Just hope we can have at the earliest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

rahul7star said:


> HI bro
> 
> 
> what time is it ....its tiger time  I am having tiger in sydney finally....


Haha awesome man you're onshore, how you liking this heat wave? 

Hope you're settling in well


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

Today is 18/01/2019
I lodged on 18/01/2018...
Called DHA several times and filled feedback 2 times.
Always there is standard reply: your VISA is under processing. Department will contact if further documents are required.

Still there is no CO contact, no commencement mail.
Like that they lost my file or they will never open my file...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

masumbibm said:


> Today is 18/01/2019
> I lodged on 18/01/2018...
> Called DHA several times and filled feedback 2 times.
> Always there is standard reply: your VISA is under processing. Department will contact if further documents are required.
> ...


What is the "last submitted" date on your Immiaccount?

Perhaps you were flagged for further security checks mate - hang in there. 

Random question: what is your education background / nominated occupation? what were the dates you called DHA / filled in the feedback form?


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> Hey everyone, thank you so much for all the help and detailed instructions you gave me on importing my application. After careful deliberation and also listening to Kavipihu, I have decided to just let it be and let my agent handle it.


"There's always light at the other end of the tunnel. If there is not, you are in a Cave!" - Vikas Sharma (KaviPihu)

Ya that's me who wrote the quote and has been interacting with you for so many months. I must say that for people like us who are blindsided by the entire process of 'thinking to apply' and 'finalised' and infinite steps in between, forums like these are a boon and comforting factor. No where else would we see so many hopeful helping others, comforting to go on one more day at a time and wish all the luck for the outcome to be positive! 

Yes, friends the wait has ended for us one hour ago as we received email from our agent with grant letters in them!

I don't know how to react and trust me, my fingers are a bit shaky! As there starts a new chapter of our lives, a big leap of faith!

All of you have been a wonderful support system and I cannot end this post without mentioning my friend Pretty Isotonic, Abhishek, NB and all of you who have helped me think through this time.

We are family of three, going to ACT! 

I will update other portals soon! God bless you and your time has been 'automated' by the CO, so don't worry, let it come!!

Cheers and Love!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo_Salah (Apr 24, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> "There's always light at the other end of the tunnel. If there is not, you are in a Cave!" - Vikas Sharma (KaviPihu)
> 
> Ya that's me who wrote the quote and has been interacting with you for so many months. I must say that for people like us who are blindsided by the entire process of 'thinking to apply' and 'finalised' and infinite steps in between, forums like these are a boon and comforting factor. No where else would we see so many hopeful helping others, comforting to go on one more day at a time and wish all the luck for the outcome to be positive!
> 
> ...




I told u man, I told u )

Hearty congratulation to u and ur family. Everyday gone by, and there is always a member telling u that ur grant will arrive either this week or just the very next. And it is finally happened )

All the best for u and ur family. Ur hard work and resilience over all the days and months deserve it !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> "There's always light at the other end of the tunnel. If there is not, you are in a Cave!" - Vikas Sharma (KaviPihu)
> 
> Ya that's me who wrote the quote and has been interacting with you for so many months. I must say that for people like us who are blindsided by the entire process of 'thinking to apply' and 'finalised' and infinite steps in between, forums like these are a boon and comforting factor. No where else would we see so many hopeful helping others, comforting to go on one more day at a time and wish all the luck for the outcome to be positive!
> 
> ...




Congratulations bro for your Grant.....







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Mo_Salah said:


> I told u man, I told u )
> 
> Hearty congratulation to u and ur family. Everyday gone by, and there is always a member telling u that ur grant will arrive either this week or just the very next. And it is finally happened )
> 
> ...


Yes bro! Your's around the corner too! Cheers.

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks Prettyisotonic. I am an agriculturist but working in agriculture sector of a bank. Nominated occupation: agricultural consultant 234111, 
My score is lowest : 55+5 (Victoria).
Never travelled to any other country.
Lodged VISA for me+spouse+one kid.

Employment verification done on 24/05/2018 as my bank's HRD called my direct manager.
HRD reply was generic not details as on experience certificate given by My manager.
That was a reason for such late.

Now what could I do?
Please suggest me....


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

Kavipihu,

Congratulations mate...
You were my hope since I am also Jan 18 applicant.
So, I am very much happy seeing your grant.

Masum


----------



## Drsumitbansal (Oct 3, 2017)

kavipihu said:


> abhishekshroff said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone, thank you so much for all the help and detailed instructions you gave me on importing my application. After careful deliberation and also listening to Kavipihu, I have decided to just let it be and let my agent handle it.
> ...



Many Many congratulations friend !!!! Wishing you All the very best for the new phase....


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

masumbibm said:


> Kavipihu,
> 
> Congratulations mate...
> You were my hope since I am also Jan 18 applicant.
> ...


Coming your way too soon bro! 

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> "There's always light at the other end of the tunnel. If there is not, you are in a Cave!" - Vikas Sharma (KaviPihu)
> 
> Ya that's me who wrote the quote and has been interacting with you for so many months. I must say that for people like us who are blindsided by the entire process of 'thinking to apply' and 'finalised' and infinite steps in between, forums like these are a boon and comforting factor. No where else would we see so many hopeful helping others, comforting to go on one more day at a time and wish all the luck for the outcome to be positive!
> 
> ...


Congratulations...  I'm delighted to know about your grant dude... as it gives me lots of hope. I was thinking about getting my grant after you as your lodge date is about a month before mine. Feeling very positive and hopeful. Have a blasting celebration man... You have waited very long for it and you truly deserve it. Cheers... 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> Mo_Salah said:
> 
> 
> > I told u man, I told u
> ...


Finally, now we new members can be grumpy about the slow process. 😋😋 Congratulations bro, it's all God's way of testing us and preparing us for the bigger things. Things are not going to be cake walk from here onwards. Be ready, kind and positive as u always been.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kavipihu said:


> "There's always light at the other end of the tunnel. If there is not, you are in a Cave!" - Vikas Sharma (KaviPihu)
> 
> Ya that's me who wrote the quote and has been interacting with you for so many months. I must say that for people like us who are blindsided by the entire process of 'thinking to apply' and 'finalised' and infinite steps in between, forums like these are a boon and comforting factor. No where else would we see so many hopeful helping others, comforting to go on one more day at a time and wish all the luck for the outcome to be positive!
> 
> ...


I'm so happy man, so very happy. 

Please feel free to PM me if you have any questions about the ACT, and defo get in touch when you're here - more than happy to touch base in person. There is also a private WhatsApp group for 190 (ACT) folks who have got their grant / are waiting for their grant, would be happy to check with the admin and get you in 

What a great Friday!!


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

Mo_Salah said:


> I told u man, I told u )
> 
> Hearty congratulation to u and ur family. Everyday gone by, and there is always a member telling u that ur grant will arrive either this week or just the very next. And it is finally happened )
> 
> ...


Hey Mo-Salah Bro...Can you predict mine too? I felt your strong conviction when you said that. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

masumbibm said:


> Thanks Prettyisotonic. I am an agriculturist but working in agriculture sector of a bank. Nominated occupation: agricultural consultant 234111,
> My score is lowest : 55+5 (Victoria).
> Never travelled to any other country.
> Lodged VISA for me+spouse+one kid.
> ...


Don't worry your score doesn't matter anymore  

Don't understand by what you mean, 'that was a reason for such late'?

It could also be that since you don't have any international travel, you were flagged for further checks (usually getting immigration cleared by other country's, is a positive sign). 

Keep your hopes up my friend, and keep calling DHA until you get someone willing to leave a note for your CO. 

Did you get a reply after submitting the feedback forms?


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> "There's always light at the other end of the tunnel. If there is not, you are in a Cave!" - Vikas Sharma (KaviPihu)
> 
> Ya that's me who wrote the quote and has been interacting with you for so many months. I must say that for people like us who are blindsided by the entire process of 'thinking to apply' and 'finalised' and infinite steps in between, forums like these are a boon and comforting factor. No where else would we see so many hopeful helping others, comforting to go on one more day at a time and wish all the luck for the outcome to be positive!
> 
> ...




Wow! I am truly happy for you mate. Just yesterday I was discussing your case with my wife and we were praying for your grant. So happy that you’ve gotten it. Savour the moment and enjoy your grant. 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> Wow! I am truly happy for you mate. Just yesterday I was discussing your case with my wife and we were praying for your grant. So happy that you’ve gotten it. Savour the moment and enjoy your grant.
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


That's what I said, it's wishes like yours and many others that make the difference.. I am praying for you and everyone who are waiting for their's! 

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I'm so happy man, so very happy.
> 
> Please feel free to PM me if you have any questions about the ACT, and defo get in touch when you're here - more than happy to touch base in person. There is also a private WhatsApp group for 190 (ACT) folks who have got their grant / are waiting for their grant, would be happy to check with the admin and get you in
> 
> What a great Friday!!


Am gonna do everything you said in your post.. 

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo_Salah (Apr 24, 2018)

solvaish said:


> Hey Mo-Salah Bro...Can you predict mine too? I felt your strong conviction when you said that.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk




Haha, the only thing I can say is may the force be with you  You, everyone else and myself will get the grant, very very soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppuu (Apr 10, 2015)

*got Vic 190 for 261311 today*

hi 

I received the Vic invite today and I see there mentions that I have only 14 days to accept....

Anyone knows that 14 days are 14 business days or not?

What is the process for 190 for Vic?


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

ppuu said:


> hi
> 
> I received the Vic invite today and I see there mentions that I have only 14 days to accept....
> 
> ...


I would think 14 days is 14 days. I also would think 14 business days is 14 business days.

Business days they usually give in multiples of 5s, so that further pushes me to 14 days.

Also why not just apply right away? I had my documents and everything ready and responded to the preinvite right away and had my nomination in hours. That tells me the sooner you respond the disproportionately faster you get your nomination. 

Good luck.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> "There's always light at the other end of the tunnel. If there is not, you are in a Cave!" - Vikas Sharma (KaviPihu)
> 
> Ya that's me who wrote the quote and has been interacting with you for so many months. I must say that for people like us who are blindsided by the entire process of 'thinking to apply' and 'finalised' and infinite steps in between, forums like these are a boon and comforting factor. No where else would we see so many hopeful helping others, comforting to go on one more day at a time and wish all the luck for the outcome to be positive!
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you vikas and family!!
What's done is done good, now get head down to plan next move.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

ppuu said:


> hi
> 
> I received the Vic invite today and I see there mentions that I have only 14 days to accept....
> 
> ...


Better assume it to be 14 calendar days and file nomination before 14 days.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> "There's always light at the other end of the tunnel. If there is not, you are in a Cave!" - Vikas Sharma (KaviPihu)
> 
> Ya that's me who wrote the quote and has been interacting with you for so many months. I must say that for people like us who are blindsided by the entire process of 'thinking to apply' and 'finalised' and infinite steps in between, forums like these are a boon and comforting factor. No where else would we see so many hopeful helping others, comforting to go on one more day at a time and wish all the luck for the outcome to be positive!
> 
> ...


Congrats Vikas,

Have been following your journey since the time you got your CO contact . Am really happy for u today  

Every hard situations will be answered with fruitfull endings . Wish u all the luck and wishes for your move to ACT buddy . Hope to see u soon down town 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

Big congrats to you Kapivhu and family am so happy for you this actually gives me hope that our day will come too. Wishing you all the best and may God continue to open bigger doors for you 
Lodged - 05 April 2018
CO Contact - 27 August 2018
Grant - soon


----------



## nshntkala4u (May 24, 2018)

Hi Folks,

I received NSW Nomination Invite today for 75+5 points, If I pay the fee and file an application while waiting for 189 and withdraw the application if I get 189.
Is this possible ?


----------



## supermariobros (Jun 3, 2018)

*The wait is over!*

Hi All,

I am happy to inform you that I have received my 190 NSW direct grant today after waiting for 232 days. The wait was particularly difficult after 19th Sep when I received my Immi assessment commencement email. 

I would like to thank everyone in this forum who have helped me maintain my patience and have given many useful inputs regarding the documents required to be submitted, etc. I applied along with my family and received the grant for all 3 of us today. 

Thanks again to all and all the best for those who are waiting for their grant. Just hang in there, try to keep your mind off it, maybe pick up some hobby. It might help you get through the wait.

Also could anyone please guide me for other processes like Centrelink, medicare, childcare benefits, etc.


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

supermariobros said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey dude congratulations!!!!!
Best of luck!!!!

Good to hear

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## supermariobros (Jun 3, 2018)

panne05 said:


> Hey dude congratulations!!!!!
> Best of luck!!!!
> 
> Good to hear
> ...


Thanks buddy


----------



## SachinPreeti9 (Feb 26, 2018)

supermariobros said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations,, after so long!!!
I am also waiting since 30 Jun 2018!!!

Hope is alive.

Sachin

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> "There's always light at the other end of the tunnel. If there is not, you are in a Cave!" - Vikas Sharma (KaviPihu)
> 
> Ya that's me who wrote the quote and has been interacting with you for so many months. I must say that for people like us who are blindsided by the entire process of 'thinking to apply' and 'finalised' and infinite steps in between, forums like these are a boon and comforting factor. No where else would we see so many hopeful helping others, comforting to go on one more day at a time and wish all the luck for the outcome to be positive!
> 
> ...


wow congrats brother as i said earlier we both got grants by jan 2nd-3rdweek


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello prettyisotonic,

How are you? I couldn't clear in my earlier post for assuming late.

I was submitted job experience certificate signed by My branch Manager instead of signed by HRD.
My case officer sent EV to my CEO& MD directly. My bank's CEO & MD tooks the matter seriously. He said my manager isn't authorized person to provide the certificate. Then he replied in generic instead of details as given by the branch Manager. This EV done on MAY 2018. After that the DHA totally silent on my case.

On feedback reply the DHA wrote your VISA is under processing. Department will contact you if further documents are required or visa outcome.

Last called on 16/01/2019.
Totally called for at least 8 times.
First feedback on 07/11/2018
Secondly feedback on 17/11/2019

This is all about my condition

Thanks brother,

Masum


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Congrats Vikas,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Santosh for the kind words. Surely, we will meet soon. PM me your details and will catch up with you when I am there, hopefully in couple of months.

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

masumbibm said:


> Hello prettyisotonic,
> 
> How are you? I couldn't clear in my earlier post for assuming late.
> 
> ...


Same thing has happened to me, I hope they don't go silent on my case as well. My HR replied to them that letter is signed by unauthorized person.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

supermariobros said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to inform you that I have received my 190 NSW direct grant today after waiting for 232 days. The wait was particularly difficult after 19th Sep when I received my Immi assessment commencement email.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Mate


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> "There's always light at the other end of the tunnel. If there is not, you are in a Cave!" - Vikas Sharma (KaviPihu)
> 
> Ya that's me who wrote the quote and has been interacting with you for so many months. I must say that for people like us who are blindsided by the entire process of 'thinking to apply' and 'finalised' and infinite steps in between, forums like these are a boon and comforting factor. No where else would we see so many hopeful helping others, comforting to go on one more day at a time and wish all the luck for the outcome to be positive!
> 
> ...


Congratulations Brother....... Enjoy the moment after this long journey


----------



## Ricco.marino (Jun 15, 2018)

I have applied for 190 with me as main applicant and my wife and daughter as dependent applicant. My 2 year daughter has failed her medical examination, is it possible to proceed with application of me and my wife and withdraw my daughters application for now and apply later for her when she clears her medical test. Thank you guys. 

I have just received letter from case officer that her medical test doesnt favours my application and given me 28 days time to challenge if report was wrong. I asked few agents some says I can proceed by withdrawing her application but my agent doesnt support that. Really need help on this asap, if someone have experienced similar thing. Thank you


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Ricco.marino said:


> I have applied for 190 with me as main applicant and my wife and daughter as dependent applicant. My 2 year daughter has failed her medical examination, is it possible to proceed with application of me and my wife and withdraw my daughters application for now and apply later for her when she clears her medical test. Thank you guys.
> 
> I have just received letter from case officer that her medical test doesnt favours my application and given me 28 days time to challenge if report was wrong. I asked few agents some says I can proceed by withdrawing her application but my agent doesnt support that. Really need help on this asap, if someone have experienced similar thing. Thank you


Has she outright failed it? Isn't it usually they ask for further tests etc and that extends deadlines until those come in? Would you kindly share what the medical report said was wrong? 

For us the first person to receive the clearance was our daughter, she already has it while my wife and I are still being validated.


----------



## dspdsp (Jun 21, 2018)

nshntkala4u said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I received NSW Nomination Invite today for 75+5 points, If I pay the fee and file an application while waiting for 189 and withdraw the application if I get 189.
> Is this possible ?


Hi what is your job code and DoE?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi guys,

Anyone knows till which date they reached for CO contact or grants in 190 ??

My lodge: 29 December 
Code: 323211 “trade occupation”

Any predictions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Ricco.marino said:


> I have applied for 190 with me as main applicant and my wife and daughter as dependent applicant. My 2 year daughter has failed her medical examination, is it possible to proceed with application of me and my wife and withdraw my daughters application for now and apply later for her when she clears her medical test. Thank you guys.
> 
> I have just received letter from case officer that her medical test doesnt favours my application and given me 28 days time to challenge if report was wrong. I asked few agents some says I can proceed by withdrawing her application but my agent doesnt support that. Really need help on this asap, if someone have experienced similar thing. Thank you




189 and 190 are PR visa. So in my view, you cannot withdraw a dependent. You need advise from migration agents who specialize in health cases how to respond to the department letter. Kindly discuss with the office of George Lombard Consultancy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

Has anyone who filed for Visa in Nov 2018 has been contacted by Case Officer? 

We had filed in 2nd week of Nov and trying to figure out the current lead time for CO Contact (unless Direct Grant) for the Visa Applications.


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

kavipihu said:


> "There's always light at the other end of the tunnel. If there is not, you are in a Cave!" - Vikas Sharma (KaviPihu)
> 
> Ya that's me who wrote the quote and has been interacting with you for so many months. I must say that for people like us who are blindsided by the entire process of 'thinking to apply' and 'finalised' and infinite steps in between, forums like these are a boon and comforting factor. No where else would we see so many hopeful helping others, comforting to go on one more day at a time and wish all the luck for the outcome to be positive!
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate ... I believe the waiting was killing you but now all of this is past,

Good luck with your next step


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

Ricco.marino said:


> I have applied for 190 with me as main applicant and my wife and daughter as dependent applicant. My 2 year daughter has failed her medical examination, is it possible to proceed with application of me and my wife and withdraw my daughters application for now and apply later for her when she clears her medical test. Thank you guys.
> 
> I have just received letter from case officer that her medical test doesnt favours my application and given me 28 days time to challenge if report was wrong. I asked few agents some says I can proceed by withdrawing her application but my agent doesnt support that. Really need help on this asap, if someone have experienced similar thing. Thank you


Not sure but I think you cannot withdraw your daughter's application after submitting it,

Try to get more clarification from the CO


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

Da__N said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Anyone knows till which date they reached for CO contact or grants in 190 ??
> 
> ...


Mate .... 29 Dec is very recent, 

Minimum 2 months until you get any CO contact if you're really lucky !!!


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Has anyone who filed for Visa in Nov 2018 has been contacted by Case Officer?
> 
> We had filed in 2nd week of Nov and trying to figure out the current lead time for CO Contact (unless Direct Grant) for the Visa Applications.


My status is still received ... check my timeline in my signature


----------



## se7sssz (Dec 2, 2018)

What are my chances to get an invitation from Vic.
ANZCO: 233512
Points without nomination : 70
PTE Score: 79, L70 R79 S73 W76


----------



## Moose* (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi, I am new to this forum but just wanted to share my timeline for my application for a 190 Visa.

Anzsco code 254499 Registered Nurse NEC


29/MAR/2018 AHPRA Full Registration,
15/MAY/2018 ANMAC Mod skills Assessment +ve,
08/Aug/2018 PTE-A (L:85 R:90 S:90 W:90),
08/SEP/2018 South Australia State 190 Sponsorship Applied 65+5points
08/NOV/2018 State Sponsorship Approved,
16/NOV/2018 Lodged 190 visa.
18/DEC/2018 Medicals and PCC
??/???/???? Grant

This forum is informative as it covers a lot of details!


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

Gezery said:


> My status is still received ... check my timeline in my signature


Thanks. 

Did you get to see the link for Medicals (Organise Health Examinations) immediately after submission of Visa application?

Do you know whether folks who applied in Oct 2018 have been contacted by CO yet?


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Has anyone who filed for Visa in Nov 2018 has been contacted by Case Officer?
> 
> We had filed in 2nd week of Nov and trying to figure out the current lead time for CO Contact (unless Direct Grant) for the Visa Applications.


Looks like folks who applied in Nov are still waiting.

Has anyone who applied for PR in Oct 2018 been contacted by Case Officer yet?


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Looks like folks who applied in Nov are still waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone who applied for PR in Oct 2018 been contacted by Case Officer yet?




I’ve applied on August 1st and am still waiting for either a CO contact or a direct grant


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> I’ve applied on August 1st and am still waiting for either a CO contact or a direct grant


That's a really long wait for CO Contact. Hopefully you will get a direct grant


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi Guys 
I lodged 190 VISA with 70+5 Points on 24th OCTOBER 
I am onshore on 485 VISA and in Melbourne for 5 years now

Still no contact 
Seen few grants after 24th October on immi tracker
Is it a worrying sign?
Not sure if they will ask for medicals again as i lodged visa on 24th Oct and medicals expired on 30 NOV 

OCCUPATION: ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST 
Points:
Age: 30
Aus study: 5
Education: 15
English: 20
State: 5


----------



## Moose* (Jan 19, 2019)

*Medical link*



Deepti.Sinha said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Did you get to see the link for Medicals (Organise Health Examinations) immediately after submission of Visa application?
> 
> Do you know whether folks who applied in Oct 2018 have been contacted by CO yet?


To answer your question, yes you could see the medical link immediately after submission of the visa.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Moose* said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum but just wanted to share my timeline for my application for a 190 Visa.
> 
> Anzsco code 254499 Registered Nurse NEC
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum  

Random question, but just curious about the types of roles (and if you're willing to share yours) as a nurse that come under the NEC (not elsewhere classified) banner?


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi guys 

given my medicals on 16 jan and now i can see my health assessment as HEALTH CLEARNCE PROVIDED- NO ACTION REQUIRED is it means cleared?


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> I’ve applied on August 1st and am still waiting for either a CO contact or a direct grant


You will get a direct grant!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## Immigrantno1 (Jul 22, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Hi guys
> 
> given my medicals on 16 jan and now i can see my health assessment as HEALTH CLEARNCE PROVIDED- NO ACTION REQUIRED is it means cleared?


Hi 
That means it is cleared. Leave as it is.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> You will get a direct grant!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk




Thank you so much. Today is the first day at my new job! So many things running in my head. I asked for a 100% pay hike in the faint hopes that they may turn me down cos of that. But, they actually obliged. Now, I don’t think it’d be good if I didn’t work there atleast for a year! 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> Thank you so much. Today is the first day at my new job! So many things running in my head. I asked for a 100% pay hike in the faint hopes that they may turn me down cos of that. But, they actually obliged. Now, I don’t think it’d be good if I didn’t work there atleast for a year!
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Congrats!  

And nice work negotiating  

Are you offshore mate?


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks PI! Yup. Offshore in Bangalore!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> Thanks PI! Yup. Offshore in Bangalore!


Ah righto, otherwise thought perhaps it wouldn't matter much if you did get your grant with the new job. 

I'm sure you'll be able to squeeze a few days for a validation trip if you are not ready to permanently migrate


----------



## quickresponse (Jul 22, 2018)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Has anyone who filed for Visa in Nov 2018 has been contacted by Case Officer?
> 
> We had filed in 2nd week of Nov and trying to figure out the current lead time for CO Contact (unless Direct Grant) for the Visa Applications.


Nothing yet.
I filed on Nov 5th.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Ah righto, otherwise thought perhaps it wouldn't matter much if you did get your grant with the new job.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'll be able to squeeze a few days for a validation trip if you are not ready to permanently migrate




Yup! That’s the plan. Have a validation trip/family vacay before IED and then wife and I both search for a job and move there before the end of the year!


----------



## LeBijou (Dec 19, 2018)

Hi Everyone
When do you think the rate of processing will return to what it was last year? Heading to the end of January and it still seems very slow.

Thanks.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

LeBijou said:


> Hi Everyone
> When do you think the rate of processing will return to what it was last year? Heading to the end of January and it still seems very slow.
> 
> Thanks.


My personal opinion is lots of departmental resources have been allocated to clearing the existing (and expected) 189 pipeline due to the two massive rounds in October and November 2018 (4340 invitations). 

January is considered a slow month too until Australia Day is done (next Monday is a Public Holiday).


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

Hi everyone, 

Am also new to this forum. Thanks for useful information got from forum mates over last 8-10 days. Have another query..

Am not claiming spouse points. Need info about English proficiency certificate for spouse. In the absence of this certificate from her college, can similar certificate take from her previous company work for her? She has Masters degree and was working as Marketing Specialist; now on sabbatical.

Cheers!



Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneil (Nov 20, 2018)

Hi,
I have received a pre-invite and would be accepting it. They have asked not to click the link many times and so, please could someone confirm what all document would they be requiring for us to upload for filing the application.

Thanks.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

13akber said:


> Hi Guys
> I lodged 190 VISA with 70+5 Points on 24th OCTOBER
> I am onshore on 485 VISA and in Melbourne for 5 years now
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,

Most probably they will request a new medical examination


----------



## Mantisandeland (Jan 4, 2018)

arora.ashu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Am also new to this forum. Thanks for useful information got from forum mates over last 8-10 days. Have another query..
> 
> ...




Her College Certificate and Transcripts must be submitted together with her English proficiency certificate. That’s what was asked for in my case. Please address it to DHA

Otherwise I think you should be preparing her for IELTS or PTE Academic 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

arora.ashu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Am also new to this forum. Thanks for useful information got from forum mates over last 8-10 days. Have another query..
> 
> ...


Nop, the certificate should be claimed from her college & should be submitted along with her graduation certificate & transcript .... yet *sometimes* these steps are not enough & some case officers do not accept the english proficiency certificate & ask for an english test,

If you're in a hurry for a grant I recommend that your wife takes the PTE or IELTS, a score of 4.5 in IELTS or 30 in PTE is not that hard but could save you a CO contact which takes at least 2-3 months more .... good luck


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> 13akber said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys
> ...




Do you think its definite or depends on CO?
Because i am on shore and havnt travelled since my last meficals


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

Oneil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received a pre-invite and would be accepting it. They have asked not to click the link many times and so, please could someone confirm what all document would they be requiring for us to upload for filing the application.
> 
> ...


Hey congrats!!!!!
Sorry but I am also waiting for invite so I am not aware of docs.

Could you please share your points anzsco code and date of effect for eoi

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

13akber said:


> Do you think its definite or depends on CO?
> Because i am on shore and havnt travelled since my last meficals




It’s not definite at all. I’ve seen cases on this very forum where people have been exempt from renewing their medicals. It all depends on your CO


----------



## Aa_1985 (Mar 5, 2018)

Congrats to you!

I am still waiting for mine after multiple CO contacts. I just sent a feedback to them hoping to get some response.


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

Not even a single grant reported today!!


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

NC.1984 said:


> Not even a single grant reported today!!


One DG on Immitracker with a Lodgement date of 25.10.18


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

Just want to know that the CO who contact you for additional documents will be the one who will review further and decide for visa grant or can be a different person as well.


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I got my "Pre-Invite" from NSW on 18th Jan and filled my Nomination Application on 20th Jan.
Does anyone know by when can I get an ITA ? (in case of no CO Contact).
Need to collect rest of the documents accordingly.

Thanks


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

moveoz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my "Pre-Invite" from NSW on 18th Jan and filled my Nomination Application on 20th Jan.
> Does anyone know by when can I get an ITA ? (in case of no CO Contact).
> ...


I think you need to submit the documents supporting your points to NSW and pay the fees. Based on these documents NSW will either invite or not. Have you not given these documents?
I am not sure if there is any CO contact for "pre-invite".


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

moveoz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my "Pre-Invite" from NSW on 18th Jan and filled my Nomination Application on 20th Jan.
> Does anyone know by when can I get an ITA ? (in case of no CO Contact).
> ...




I got my nomination from NSW in under 5 hours, but that seems pretty quick. The email says the time frane they try and process it in, I think that is the official. 

Good luck I am rooting for you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

sidd_oza said:


> I think you need to submit the documents supporting your points to NSW and pay the fees. Based on these documents NSW will either invite or not. Have you not given these documents?
> I am not sure if there is any CO contact for "pre-invite".


Already Submitted the documents. Waiting for their Approval now so that I can lodge my Visa.


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Anyad said:


> I got my nomination from NSW in under 5 hours, but that seems pretty quick. The email says the time frane they try and process it in, I think that is the official.
> 
> Good luck I am rooting for you!
> 
> ...


5 Hours !! That's a record time I guess  Whats your Job Code??

The email says 12 weeks, I don't think they take that long.

And thanks for rooting for me


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> Yup! That’s the plan. Have a validation trip/family vacay before IED and then wife and I both search for a job and move there before the end of the year!


Beautiful. Trust me, everything happens for a reason. Now at least you have double the salary and could afford a quickie in downunder, have fun, save a bit more for rainy days and find a job before you leave. It's a win win. 

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

sidd_oza said:


> I think you need to submit the documents supporting your points to NSW and pay the fees. Based on these documents NSW will either invite or not. Have you not given these documents?
> 
> I am not sure if there is any CO contact for "pre-invite".


At the time of nomination filing,
which documents do we require to submit?
Could you please specify the list?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

arora.ashu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Am also new to this forum. Thanks for useful information got from forum mates over last 8-10 days. Have another query..
> 
> ...


It's got to be school or college or PTE / similar tests.

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

moveoz said:


> 5 Hours !! That's a record time I guess  Whats your Job Code??
> 
> The email says 12 weeks, I don't think they take that long.
> 
> And thanks for rooting for me


224711

Luck of the draw I guess. Plus good English score etc. Dunno.


----------



## Moose* (Jan 19, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> Random question, but just curious about the types of roles (and if you're willing to share yours) as a nurse that come under the NEC (not elsewhere classified) banner?


So to answer your question not elsewhere classified means if your experience does not fit in to one of the Australian boxes or you have been a student. 

I have 8 years experience now as a Labour and Delivery Registered Nurse, this position only exists in Canada and the USA. Else where they use Midwifes in a similar role. I am a trained and educated Registered Nurse not a Midwife. When I get to Australia because I am a RN, I can work in any type of RN position. I do not have to stay in Obstetrics. 

Other positions that I can think of that would fit under this NEC code would be Post-partum RN, Lactation consultant RN, basically any specialty that they don't have a code for. :happy:


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

Gezery said:


> Nop, the certificate should be claimed from her college & should be submitted along with her graduation certificate & transcript .... yet *sometimes* these steps are not enough & some case officers do not accept the english proficiency certificate & ask for an english test,
> 
> If you're in a hurry for a grant I recommend that your wife takes the PTE or IELTS, a score of 4.5 in IELTS or 30 in PTE is not that hard but could save you a CO contact which takes at least 2-3 months more .... good luck



Thanks Gezery for the useful information!


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> It's got to be school or college or PTE / similar tests.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


Thanks kavipihu!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## nshntkala4u (May 24, 2018)

What is the evidence we need to send to NSW after the nomination?

Will salary slip+ Offer/relieving/reference letter suffice for the nomination application or I need to send Bank Statements, ITR, Form-16's along with.
I will anyway be sending all Bank statements etc to DIBP in the end.


----------



## Drsumitbansal (Oct 3, 2017)

kavipihu said:


> arora.ashu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


It has to be a certificate from her degree college..Whereby they specifically mention that she did her regular studies from the college/Univ and the medium of education was english.


----------



## Drsumitbansal (Oct 3, 2017)

Drsumitbansal said:


> kavipihu said:
> 
> 
> > arora.ashu said:
> ...


Moreover it is considered valid only if signed by Registrar/Dean of the university


----------



## Kangdeep14 (Jan 18, 2019)

Hey guys
I submitted my EOI on 6th of December for 190 NSW My occupation is chef and point 60+5 Did anyone receive pre-invite from nsw under the same occupation and points? Do you have any idea when I will get an invitation Thanks


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

Drsumitbansal said:


> Moreover it is considered valid only if signed by Registrar/Dean of the university


Pretty useful information, Dr. Sumit!

Thanks a ton!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## nshntkala4u (May 24, 2018)

Any suggestions here related to NSW Nomination
Will salary slip+ Offer/relieving/reference letter suffice for the nomination application or I need to send Bank Statements, ITR, Form-16's along with.
I will anyway be sending all Bank statements etc to DIBP in the end.


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

nshntkala4u said:


> Any suggestions here related to NSW Nomination
> Will salary slip+ Offer/relieving/reference letter suffice for the nomination application or I need to send Bank Statements, ITR, Form-16's along with.
> I will anyway be sending all Bank statements etc to DIBP in the end.


You need Assessment letter, PTE / IELTS score letter, updated CV, passport copy, Degree certificate, Transcripts, may be 1-2 additional documents that you would have submitted during assessment.

Plus AUD 300 fees (if outside Australia).

Good luck!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

Kangdeep14 said:


> Hey guys
> I submitted my EOI on 6th of December for 190 NSW My occupation is chef and point 60+5 Did anyone receive pre-invite from nsw under the same occupation and points? Do you have any idea when I will get an invitation Thanks


My sense is you need to arrange for 5 additional points to come up in the queuing system. 

The queuing for different occupations depends upon current supply (number of candidates) - demand (quota for various profiles) situation.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## PuneethPatsa (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi All,

Can someone please advise me on the below question;

1. I have overall 60 points on 190 visa (including state sponsorship 5 points), my partner got positive ACS skill assessment and scored 55 in PTE. Can I file EOI with 65 points now?

Your quick response would be really helpful.

Thanks,
Puneeth


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

Kangdeep14 said:


> Hey guys
> I submitted my EOI on 6th of December for 190 NSW My occupation is chef and point 60+5 Did anyone receive pre-invite from nsw under the same occupation and points? Do you have any idea when I will get an invitation Thanks


Yes u should be fine with 65 points.. it might take around 3 months to get the pre-invite. At the moment they are bit slow so can't predict the time.


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

Way too slower days for 190. As said by PrettySt, seems we may not see any progress until Australia Day. So nothing to expect until the end of January. Hope they dont keep a heavy backlog.


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

190 has absolutely stopped nowadays!! What's going on?? Till end of last year the speed was awesome and now suddenly towards end of Jan it's barely even moving!!


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

A BA with lodge date as 6 oct has got a DG today for 190 NSW, check immitracker


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

mike_alpha said:


> 190 has absolutely stopped nowadays!! What's going on?? Till end of last year the speed was awesome and now suddenly towards end of Jan it's barely even moving!!


Looks like more candidates on 189 than 190.

9000 people in Oct and Nove versus 1000 maximum on 190.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

PuneethPatsa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please advise me on the below question;
> 
> ...


You can lodge EOI with 65 in 190 today itself.


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

JG said:


> Looks like more candidates on 189 than 190.
> 
> 9000 people in Oct and Nove versus 1000 maximum on 190.


May you please let us know where did you get this information from i.e. numbers of 190 vs 189? If that is the case then we can also see that they may hold the 190 for longer to reduce their backlog. 

This waiting has aged me faster layball:


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

AsYouSow said:


> May you please let us know where did you get this information from i.e. numbers of 190 vs 189? If that is the case then we can also see that they may hold the 190 for longer to reduce their backlog.
> 
> 
> 
> This waiting has aged me faster layball:


I think by nature of the Visa,we all know that 189 are more in numbers as they are not dependent on state nomination. But, I could be wrong! You can check the DHA website for the number of visas issued so far in each category and see the difference yourself.

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

AsYouSow said:


> May you please let us know where did you get this information from i.e. numbers of 190 vs 189? If that is the case then we can also see that they may hold the 190 for longer to reduce their backlog.
> 
> This waiting has aged me faster layball:


You can get a 'current' snapshot here:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...820-801-309-100-citizenship-31-10-2018-a.html

Basically, as of 31 October 2018 there were ~20k 189 applications, and ~11k 190 applications in the pipeline. 

In October and November 2018 there was also a large 4340 invitation round for each month. 

Historical numbers are available in the annual migration reports by DHA.


----------



## agill (Oct 9, 2018)

Hi everyone,
I lodge my 190 on 15th nov..
points- 75
ICT Business Analyst
submitt all required documents.
Waiting for grant. No CO conatcted yet,. Any predictions guys,??????


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Looks like 189 average processing times have gone down again this month, just noticed on Immiaccount the average processing time for 190 too has moved down to 7 months 75% of applications, and 8 months 90% of applications (was 7 to 9 months)


----------



## derrick_pang94 (Dec 18, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Looks like 189 average processing times have gone down again this month, just noticed on Immiaccount the average processing time for 190 too has moved down to 7 months 75% of applications, and 8 months 90% of applications (was 7 to 9 months)


Hi PrettyIsotonic,

I don't understand. Why would the processing time be that long but many applicants get granted only 3 months since their lodge? Does the processing time include other things as well? (Invitation etc)


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

derrick_pang94 said:


> Hi PrettyIsotonic,
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand. Why would the processing time be that long but many applicants get granted only 3 months since their lodge? Does the processing time include other things as well? (Invitation etc)


75% in 7 months could mean out of that block 70% are in 3 months and 30% in 7 months.. Or any other permutation.. We don't know the breakdown 

My understanding is that is only begins counting from the time you have lodged a valid application


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

Kangdeep14 said:


> Hey guys
> I submitted my EOI on 6th of December for 190 NSW My occupation is chef and point 60+5 Did anyone receive pre-invite from nsw under the same occupation and points? Do you have any idea when I will get an invitation Thanks


A friend of mine got his NSW invitation on 18th of Jan with the same points score (60+5) but on another non pro rata occupation ... I believe your occupation is needed & hopefully you'll be getting an invitation on their next round


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

PuneethPatsa said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please advise me on the below question;
> 
> ...


Your wife should score a minimum of 50 in each of the FOUR disciplines of the PTE exam (along with the positive assessment) in order to claim 5 points from her ... an overall score of 55 with one discipline is below 50 is not sufficient


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

agill said:


> Hi everyone,
> I lodge my 190 on 15th nov..
> points- 75
> ICT Business Analyst
> ...


I lodged 1 day before  (14th Nov) & still the status is received ... hang on there, I'll start to worry after 100 days of lodging


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

JG said:


> You can lodge EOI with 65 in 190 today itself.


Please be specific in your answers .... he did not mention if the 55 score is overall or in each part of the exam .... if 3 part are over 50 & only 1 part is 49 then he cannot claim points from his wife


----------



## Kangdeep14 (Jan 18, 2019)

Gezery said:


> Kangdeep14 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys
> ...



hey 
Thanks for your reply 
What was your friend occupation? And when did he submit his eoi ?
thanks


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> You can get a 'current' snapshot here:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...820-801-309-100-citizenship-31-10-2018-a.html
> 
> Basically, as of 31 October 2018 there were ~20k 189 applications, and ~11k 190 applications in the pipeline.
> ...


Thanks. The grass is green in 189 at the moment. Seems Immi account site was down earlier today.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Today 14 December 2018 and 11 December 2018 CO contacts got grants today visa 190.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

erjaspal75 said:


> Today 14 December 2018 and 11 December 2018 CO contacts got grants today visa 190.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only they know how they chose the cases. Was it 190 who got the grant? For sure they do not pick in a sequence. Mine is 12th Nov CO contact and there are others too in this forum who have CO contacts in a similar timeline.


----------



## LeBijou (Dec 19, 2018)

I have a 12 December CO contact......maybe this means there is hope for me yet......
Just when I had surrendered to sit back having no expectations, a sudden glimmer of hope takes you back to the edge of your seat!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

AsYouSow said:


> Only they know how they chose the cases. Was it 190 who got the grant? For sure they do not pick in a sequence. Mine is 12th Nov CO contact and there are others too in this forum who have CO contacts in a similar timeline.




Yes it is 190 grant




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

AsYouSow said:


> erjaspal75 said:
> 
> 
> > Today 14 December 2018 and 11 December 2018 CO contacts got grants today visa 190.
> ...


Mine 6th Dec


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

LeBijou said:


> I have a 12 December CO contact......maybe this means there is hope for me yet......
> Just when I had surrendered to sit back having no expectations, a sudden glimmer of hope takes you back to the edge of your seat!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

True


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

LeBijou said:


> I have a 12 December CO contact......maybe this means there is hope for me yet......
> Just when I had surrendered to sit back having no expectations, a sudden glimmer of hope takes you back to the edge of your seat!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Hey,
When did you lodge your application? Does "12 December CO contact" mean a case officer contacted you on 12th December? Thought I would clarify as, I am new to these forums.

I lodged my applicaton for 190 visa on 17th Dec 2018. ANZSCO: 272511. May take a few months, for me to hear back. 

Thanks


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

Lodged in June end and yes CO contacted after 4 months. Two months already completed after CO contact so assuming it will take atleast 2 more months for me considering the 189 overload news and not much priority for 190 lodgement. layball:


----------



## LeBijou (Dec 19, 2018)

Avcor said:


> LeBijou said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 12 December CO contact......maybe this means there is hope for me yet......
> ...


Hey,
When did you lodge your application? Does "12 December CO contact" mean a case officer contacted you on 12th December? Thought I would clarify as, I am new to these forums.

I lodged my applicaton for 190 visa on 17th Dec 2018. ANZSCO: 272511. May take a few months, for me to hear back. 

Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## LeBijou (Dec 19, 2018)

I lodged on 29 August and the CO contacted me on 12 December. I responded on 14 December. Also anticipating a 3 month wait after CO contact.


----------



## monzurulkhan (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi there...

I'm Monzur from Bangladesh, a silent follower of this group. It's time for me to share the good news with you. I have got my confirmation on 21st Jan 2019. The stress of the waiting time is very difficult to tolerate. Anyway, wishing rest all of you good luck who are waiting for a decision. I'm signing off for now.

Cheers
Monzur

Occupation: Electrical Engineering Technician (312312)
IELTS: L R S W (8.5, 9, 7, 7) on Sep 2017
Skill Assessment submission: 10th Oct 2017 
Skill Assessment done: 30th Jan 2018 
Points claimed: (edu-15, age-25, exp-15, eng-10, NSW SS-05 = 70 points) 
NSW Nomination application: 11th Feb 2018
NSW Nomination approval: 04th May 2018
VISA lodged: 11th May 2018
1st CO contact for spouse English: 20th Aug 2018
Responded against 1st CO contact for spouse English: 21st Aug 2018 (wanted to pay 2nd VAC)
2nd CO contact for VAC-2 payment: 11th Nov 2018 (78 days later of 1st con)
Paid VAC-2 for spouse English: 12 Nov 2018 
VISA Grant: 21st Jan 2019 (71 days later of 2nd CO con)


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I have submitted a feedback one week ago as my application passed 9 months. I got 2 emails from the feedback unit, 1st one was one the next day and the 2nd email was 2 days back. I am wondering if anyone one here has got the same emails to share their experience.

My timeline:
Visa Lodged: 10-april-2018
CO Contact : 13-Sep-2018
Occupation: System Analyst

1st email:

"
Dear XXXX
The Department of Home Affairs has received your feedback on XX-XX 2019. Feedback on our processes and services is important and we thank you for bringing this matter to our attention.

This matter has been referred to the relevant business area for action. We aim to provide a response within 15 working days of this email.

Your Feedback Case Number is XXXX. You should quote this number in any further enquiries relating to this matter.
"

2nd email:

"
Dear XXXX,

I am writing to you today in response to a Global Feedback Unit (GFU) enquiry you made on XXX 2019 regarding the processing of an application for a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.

The Feedback Case number is XXXX. Please quote this number in any further enquiries relating to this matter.

In your feedback you have expressed concern regarding the time taken to process your application for a subclass 190 visa, which was lodged on 10 April 2018. You have stated that the time taken to process your application has moved beyond the published processing times and you have requested your application to be finalised.

The Department recognises that where the time taken to process an application exceeds average processing times this can cause applicants concern; however; once a visa application is allocated, processing times for individual applications do vary depending on individual circumstances.

This can include the time required to verify supporting documentation. Verification processes are an essential part of maintaining the integrity of the skilled visa program.

I can advise your application remains under assessment and I cannot advise when it will be finalised. The Department will contact your authorised representative if further documents are required, or a decision is made on your application.

The Department is committed to service improvement and your feedback provides us with information to help improve the quality of our services. I would like to thank you for taking the time to provide the Department with this feedback.
"

Any thoughts?


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

monzurulkhan said:


> Hi there...
> 
> I'm Monzur from Bangladesh, a silent follower of this group. It's time for me to share the good news with you. I have got my confirmation on 21st Jan 2019. The stress of the waiting time is very difficult to tolerate. Anyway, wishing rest all of you good luck who are waiting for a decision. I'm signing off for now.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

EAU2452 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have submitted a feedback one week ago as my application passed 9 months. I got 2 emails from the feedback unit, 1st one was one the next day and the 2nd email was 2 days back. I am wondering if anyone one here has got the same emails to share their experience.
> 
> ...


Kavipihu got a similar reply (the second email) - and got his grant 3 months later - so not sure if it had an effect. 

Did you submit a complaint or suggestion? 

Perhaps try calling too.


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Kavipihu got a similar reply (the second email) - and got his grant 3 months later - so not sure if it had an effect.
> 
> Did you submit a complaint or suggestion?
> 
> Perhaps try calling too.


Today I noticed that estimations for my 190 application changed from 7to9 months to 7to8 months, and since I'm already beyond 8 months I gave them a call and it feels like they are doing their best to push you back and not let you pass even to the stage when you call your application ID. 
Standard stuff: global processing times is for 90% of applications, and it makes sense to escalate only if your application is far overdue, say 2 times =18 months 

I asked to leave a note for CO. 
He said that he has no such option. If he opens my application though, the system will request him to enter the reason for opening, but it will not pop up at CO's display or change anything 

Can someone share the success story how you were able to leave a note for CO over the phone?


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

LeBijou said:


> I lodged on 29 August and the CO contacted me on 12 December. I responded on 14 December. Also anticipating a 3 month wait after CO contact.


I lodged on 25th of Aug, CO contacted on 6th Dec, waiting?????


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

LeBijou said:


> I lodged on 29 August and the CO contacted me on 12 December. I responded on 14 December. Also anticipating a 3 month wait after CO contact.





ellay said:


> I lodged on 25th of Aug, CO contacted on 6th Dec, waiting?????


21 August lodged, CO contacted 1 Dec, responded to CO on 6 Dec here.

Looks like we're all in the same boat more or less


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

AlexOz said:


> Today I noticed that estimations for my 190 application changed from 7to9 months to 7to8 months, and since I'm already beyond 8 months I gave them a call and it feels like they are doing their best to push you back and not let you pass even to the stage when you call your application ID.
> Standard stuff: global processing times is for 90% of applications, and it makes sense to escalate only if your application is far overdue, say 2 times =18 months
> 
> I asked to leave a note for CO.
> ...


Just have to keep trying till you get someone on the phone who is agreeable.

As a habit, whenever I speak to anyone in customer service on the phone, I always share that I am recording the call from my end, and ask for the professional alias / ID of the person I am speaking with for my own records. 

Usually that means they are less likely to BS you over the phone.


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> LeBijou said:
> 
> 
> > I lodged on 29 August and the CO contacted me on 12 December. I responded on 14 December. Also anticipating a 3 month wait after CO contact.
> ...


Yeah, wait is killing me, everyday every time,i check immitracker, forum to find a single hope😌😌😢


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ellay said:


> Yeah, wait is killing me, everyday every time,i check immitracker, forum to find a single hope😌😌😢


If it helps, I'm expecting a grant based on current trends by mid-March/mid-April 2019 - anything earlier is icing on the cake


----------



## Aa_1985 (Mar 5, 2018)

*feedback reply from GSM*

HI guys, 

so I sent a feedback and this is the response I got from them. Fingers crossed that grant is coming soon.

----

Dear xxxx,


I am writing to you today in response to a Global Feedback Unit (GFU) enquiry you made on 21 January 2019 regarding the processing of an application for a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.

The Feedback Case number is 123456. Please quote this number in any further enquiries relating to this matter

In your feedback you have expressed concern regarding the time taken to process your application for a subclass 190 visa, which was lodged on 29 March 2018. You have stated that your son, has undertaken new medicals and you have requested your application to be reviewed as the validity of other health and character checks will expiry shortly.

Thank you for bring this matter to our attention. After review, I can confirm that xxx new medical testing has been received and attached to your application accordingly. I can advise that xxx health has been cleared, subject to a health undertaking. I can recommend that you complete a new Form 815 and attach to your ImmiAccount. The new HAP ID for Rayn is 111111.

Form 815 is available here: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/815.pdf

You are welcome to contact me by return email when this has been done and I will bring to the attention of the responsible business area.

The Department is committed to service improvement and your feedback provides us with information to help improve the quality of our services. I would like to thank you for taking the time to provide the Department with this feedback.


Regards,


Peter

Business Support Officer | Skilled Program Delivery SA (GSM & BIIP)

Skilled and Family Visa Program |Immigration and Visa Services Division

Immigration and Citizenship Services

Department of Home Affairs


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Aa_1985 said:


> HI guys,
> 
> so I sent a feedback and this is the response I got from them. Fingers crossed that grant is coming soon.
> 
> ...


Thanks for updating the forum - that is excellent news!

Great that you being proactive has paid off 

Care to share your full timeline?


----------



## Aa_1985 (Mar 5, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thanks for updating the forum - that is excellent news!
> 
> Great that you being proactive has paid off
> 
> Care to share your full timeline?


Here you go:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Aa_1985 said:


> Here you go:


Dude - you coming to Canberra huh? Thanks for sharing. Fellow SG'ean here, feel free to get in touch if I can help with anything down here - I've been here a few years now - would be happy to share my 2 cents . 

There is also a private WhatsApp group of pending / granted 190 holders in the ACT in case you wish to join as well, I can check with the admin.


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Kavipihu got a similar reply (the second email) - and got his grant 3 months later - so not sure if it had an effect.
> 
> Did you submit a complaint or suggestion?
> 
> Perhaps try calling too.


Suggestion


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

EAU2452 said:


> Suggestion


Thanks, hope something materialises for you


----------



## Aa_1985 (Mar 5, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Dude - you coming to Canberra huh? Thanks for sharing. Fellow SG'ean here, feel free to get in touch if I can help with anything down here - I've been here a few years now - would be happy to share my 2 cents .
> 
> There is also a private WhatsApp group of pending / granted 190 holders in the ACT in case you wish to join as well, I can check with the admin.


Hi

Yes! And I'm a SHE. LOL. 

Would be great to keep in touch. Should everything goes well, we will be moving end of the year.

How do I get to the WA group?


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

Guys why is the 190 going so slow?
No CO contacts reported on immitracker since one week.
189 on the other hand is granting visas like there is no tomorrow.....WHY???? 😑😑😑😑😑

VISA LODGED 26/11/2018


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

EAU2452 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have submitted a feedback one week ago as my application passed 9 months. I got 2 emails from the feedback unit, 1st one was one the next day and the 2nd email was 2 days back. I am wondering if anyone one here has got the same emails to share their experience.
> 
> ...


This is exactly I too received from Peter. It doesn't mean anything and they have assigned your grant date already which will come when it has to. Mine came in on 18 Jan and the email ID was "automatic letter generator".. so hang in there buddy, your time is coming. If there is nothing they are seeking from you, chances are it's done and waiting in sidelines to come to you.. Enjoy your days till then. 

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Kavipihu got a similar reply (the second email) - and got his grant 3 months later - so not sure if it had an effect.
> 
> Did you submit a complaint or suggestion?
> 
> Perhaps try calling too.


True that. But I wish to add an anecdote here. My PCC was getting expired on 19th Jan and I got my letter on the 18th. So I guess they have timed the letters already and if they are not asking you anything, means the decision has been made and it will come either before your PCc or medical is expiring. How's that for a sign !!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

kavipihu said:


> True that. But I wish to add an anecdote here. My PCC was getting expired on 19th Jan and I got my letter on the 18th. So I guess they have timed the letters already and if they are not asking you anything, means the decision has been made and it will come either before your PCc or medical is expiring. How's that for a sign !!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


Oh yeah and I sent the feedback on 4 Dec 2018...

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kavipihu said:


> Oh yeah and I sent the feedback on 4 Dec 2018...
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


Whoops, a few months off! 

That's interesting about the grant date and the PCC expiry date, seems unlikely it was a coincidence.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Whoops, a few months off!
> 
> That's interesting about the grant date and the PCC expiry date, seems unlikely it was a coincidence.


From my point of view, it seemed pretty meditated. See the mailer head in attachment. Not a personalised email. looks like it was decided in June itself timed for first thing 18 morning!!









Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

monzurulkhan said:


> Hi there...
> 
> I'm Monzur from Bangladesh, a silent follower of this group. It's time for me to share the good news with you. I have got my confirmation on 21st Jan 2019. The stress of the waiting time is very difficult to tolerate. Anyway, wishing rest all of you good luck who are waiting for a decision. I'm signing off for now.
> 
> ...


Hearty congratulations, all the best!


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

kavipihu said:


> This is exactly I too received from Peter. It doesn't mean anything and they have assigned your grant date already which will come when it has to. Mine came in on 18 Jan and the email ID was "automatic letter generator".. so hang in there buddy, your time is coming. If there is nothing they are seeking from you, chances are it's done and waiting in sidelines to come to you.. Enjoy your days till then.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot Dear. 

Tomorrow my PCCs will expire, and the medicals in April. hope to hear something soon.


----------



## Aa_1985 (Mar 5, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> True that. But I wish to add an anecdote here. My PCC was getting expired on 19th Jan and I got my letter on the 18th. So I guess they have timed the letters already and if they are not asking you anything, means the decision has been made and it will come either before your PCc or medical is expiring. How's that for a sign !!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


What a way to torture us who are waiting! LOL


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Aa_1985 said:


> What a way to torture us who are waiting! LOL


Well. I wish to believe that it's a little pain endured for a better future. Let's hope for the best.. Cheers to all waiting and keep the hope alive!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kavipihu said:


> From my point of view, it seemed pretty meditated. See the mailer head in attachment. Not a personalised email. looks like it was decided in June itself timed for first thing 18 morning!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite possible - I've read on a forum a CO offering someone a grant slot before the end of the financial year if they are able to submit a piece of evidence. 

I've mentioned before I believe there's a quota / target of grants they can finalise in any given FY / quarter / month / week / day - so they could be slotting in grants to be mailed out later. 

Then again.. Me speculating haha.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Quite possible - I've read on a forum a CO offering someone a grant slot before the end of the financial year if they are able to submit a piece of evidence.
> 
> I've mentioned before I believe there's a quota / target of grants they can finalise in any given FY / quarter / month / week / day - so they could be slotting in grants to be mailed out later.
> 
> Then again.. Me speculating haha.


But I have a proof now. In cases like us where there is more than visa to be given at one go they choose the way they did in my case, when all other things required are sorted. But then that proof is incidental and I may be wrong. It all depends on case to case basis. You are more knowledgeable in this case. I give you that. 

BTW sent you a PM.

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aa_1985 (Mar 5, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> But I have a proof now. In cases like us where there is more than visa to be given at one go they choose the way they did in my case, when all other things required are sorted. But then that proof is incidental and I may be wrong. It all depends on case to case basis. You are more knowledgeable in this case. I give you that.
> 
> BTW sent you a PM.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


seems like you are heading to ACT too!


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Aa_1985 said:


> seems like you are heading to ACT too!


Hey, yes heading to CBR soon, what about you? Are you onshore?

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## HARRY2630 (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi guys i logded my visa on 10 march 2018 
1st co contact on 8 july for more employment evidence ....then 2nd co contact on 7 sept and i replied on 2 oct....still wating ....


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Aa_1985 said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes! And I'm a SHE. LOL.
> 
> ...


Dudette! Now I've joined the club in assuming pronouns here too.

Drop me a PM - I'll check with the host to add you in


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Aa_1985 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol. Pretty, I did this mistake first with Kavipihu. I assumed that it’s a dude and was corrected! Been a little careful ever since then


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

Guys, the trend for 190 Visa does not seem positive at all. There was some movement in 189 Visa category and many folks have been receiving grant recently however there is hardly any movement for 190 Visa 

Number of applications in both categories should have direct impact on number of invites however once Visa is lodged, it should not matter whether its 189 or 190 Visa as the verification process is almost same for both the categories !


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Guys, the trend for 190 Visa does not seem positive at all. There was some movement in 189 Visa category and many folks have been receiving grant recently however there is hardly any movement for 190 Visa
> 
> Number of applications in both categories should have direct impact on number of invites however once Visa is lodged, it should not matter whether its 189 or 190 Visa as the verification process is almost same for both the categories !




Well, as per the DHA’s website, it does matter whether it is a 189 or a 190. Each visa has its own priority in the queue. The irony is that 190 is supposed to have a higher priority compared to 189! But, in ground reality it’s completely opposite  


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Well, as per the DHA’s website, it does matter whether it is a 189 or a 190. Each visa has its own priority in the queue. The irony is that 190 is supposed to have a higher priority compared to 189! But, in ground reality it’s completely opposite


That is really sad 

You have been waiting for quite some time. No communication what so ever from the department so far. 

The problem is its hard to analyse when to expect any CO contact / direct grant !


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Guys, the trend for 190 Visa does not seem positive at all. There was some movement in 189 Visa category and many folks have been receiving grant recently however there is hardly any movement for 190 Visa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your 190 trend is based upon EF and myimmitracker than it might be waywards. 

You can check no's of invitees on doha website and users active on threads and myimmii are just sample sizes.
Should just keep yourself busy till the time your case is approved and don't compare with 189 grants as difference in no's of application/invites is much.

Edit: don't compare and get chronic tension on other 190 grants as well, as each case is different. You will get ur's in time just sit tight.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> That is really sad
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yup! It’s really frustrating. It’s been close to 6 months now without any communication from them. And when you see people who’ve gotten it in half the time, the frustration just gets worse. 

My agent did reach out to them 2 weeks back. But they gave us the standard respond of our application being well within the published global processing timelines for 190 visas. So, we have no choice but to wait and hope that we get a direct grant. 

In the meanwhile, my project got over and I was on the bench. Finished my bench period and was without a job. Had no option but to take up another job. They doubled my salary. So, it would be difficult for me to unexpectedly leave them once I get the grant as well! I guess, such is life! We have no power over when it will be granted. Just have to ensure that all the documentation is straightforward and hope for a timely grant!


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

What was the 2nd CO contact for?



HARRY2630 said:


> Hi guys i logded my visa on 10 march 2018
> 1st co contact on 8 july for more employment evidence ....then 2nd co contact on 7 sept and i replied on 2 oct....still wating ....


----------



## 13akber (Jul 4, 2018)

Granted

Visa lodged: 24/10/18
Granted: 25/1/19
91 days

Points: 70+5 Vic
Engineering technologist 
Onshore


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

13akber said:


> Granted
> 
> Visa lodged: 24/10/18
> Granted: 25/1/19
> ...


Awesome news, 3 month DG  

Congrats!


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

13akber said:


> Granted
> 
> Visa lodged: 24/10/18
> Granted: 25/1/19
> ...


Many congrats @akber

@ultimate ???


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

13akber said:


> Granted
> 
> Visa lodged: 24/10/18
> Granted: 25/1/19
> ...


Congratulations mate!

Sent from my Bphone B1114 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

13akber said:


> Granted
> 
> Visa lodged: 24/10/18
> Granted: 25/1/19
> ...




Wow man! That’s a really great timeline! Congratulations


----------



## LeBijou (Dec 19, 2018)

I don't see any updates on Immitracker since 23rd January. Does today's grant mean they starting up with 190 VISAs again? 
The long weekend might cause delays again though.....


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

EAU2452 said:


> Thanks a lot Dear.
> 
> Tomorrow my PCCs will expire, and the medicals in April. hope to hear something soon.


If you are a lone applicant, may be the visa might come in before the expiry date of medicals. I can only wish and pray it comes soon, but the earlier is my calculated guess, coz in our case mine was getting expired before wife and daughter.

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> Lol. Pretty, I did this mistake first with Kavipihu. I assumed that it’s a dude and was corrected! Been a little careful ever since then


Even I thought PI was a girl 

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## bibu1481 (Feb 8, 2018)

13akber said:


> Granted
> 
> Visa lodged: 24/10/18
> Granted: 25/1/19
> ...


Congrats Akber!!!


----------



## Aa_1985 (Mar 5, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> Hey, yes heading to CBR soon, what about you? Are you onshore?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


I'm offshore. From Singapore. and probably heading down in December


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Aa_1985 said:


> I'm offshore. From Singapore. and probably heading down in December


Ok. Do touch base with us when here in CBR. I see you are a PR professional. Both me and wife are in related profession. It will be good to be in touch! All the best for the visa. PM me in case you need any help.

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aa_1985 (Mar 5, 2018)

HI all

After the feedback, I finally got my visa granted today!

And my CO is Peter.

IED is 4 April 2019.

Thing is I have an impending trip to OZ in June. Is there a possibility to extend the IED?


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Aa_1985 said:


> HI all
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Aa_1985 said:


> HI all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!! Did it just come?? You may try for a waiver email as I too have for and waiting for the revert. If not, I will have to reach on or before 6 March. But, glad you got the visa finally.. cheers!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Aa_1985 said:


> HI all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, amazing news! Hope you manage to get an IED waiver. 

Great to hear 190 - and especially those heading to the ACT - moving forward


----------



## Aa_1985 (Mar 5, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> Congratulations!! Did it just come?? You may try for a waiver email as I too have for and waiting for the revert. If not, I will have to reach on or before 6 March. But, glad you got the visa finally.. cheers!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


Yes it did! 

I might try a waiver email. Which email did you address to?


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Damn, amazing news! Hope you manage to get an IED waiver.
> 
> Great to hear 190 - and especially those heading to the ACT - moving forward


Waiting for your email bro!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Aa_1985 said:


> Yes it did!
> 
> 
> 
> I might try a waiver email. Which email did you address to?


It's [email protected]

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## tvv (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi All 

Was a silent spectator for months.

Long wait came to an end finally. Got my GRANT today.

ANZSCO: 261112
ACS Applied: 22/09/2017
PTE : 03/01/2018
ACS Response: 10/11/2017
EOI 190 NSW submitted 75 points: 09/01/2018 
Invitation: 10/03/2018 for 190 NSW
Application Lodged: 02/04/2018
PCC India: 10-Dec-2018
Medical: April/2018
Co-Contact: 17/10/2018 & 07/01/2019
Granted: 25/01/2019


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

tvv said:


> Hi All
> 
> Was a silent spectator for months.
> 
> ...


Congratulations for your Grant.


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

kavipihu said:


> If you are a lone applicant, may be the visa might come in before the expiry date of medicals. I can only wish and pray it comes soon, but the earlier is my calculated guess, coz in our case mine was getting expired before wife and daughter.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate for your kind wishes.

It is only me and my wife and our PCCS (from home country expired today); However, we have 3 more PCCs from 3 different countries and they also will expire soon :S. And the medicals will expire in April. to re-collect PCCs from 5 different countries is just a nightmare, hope they wont ask for it.


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

Congratulations on your grant truly gives me hope that mine is coming soon
Lodged - 05April 2018 
CO contact - 27 August 2018 (additional employment evidence) 
Grant coming soon


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

tvv said:


> Hi All
> 
> Was a silent spectator for months.
> 
> ...


Congratulations dear. May I ask you what was the CO contact for?
I also applied under 261112 since 10 April 2018


----------



## Aa_1985 (Mar 5, 2018)

just wondering, is this an IED waiver?
---
Dear xxxxxx
Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
Initial Entry Date for a Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa
This information is applicable to:
xxxxx

The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
- The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
before a date specified by the Minister."

This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.

Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
entry date.

General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in
breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing
so would be the breach of this condition.


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

I have a query here. I am still in the waiting for grant. Me, spouse and a kid are part of the visa process and I am the primary applicant. My question is, will the IED condition apply for the primary applicant or all 3? Thanks




Aa_1985 said:


> just wondering, is this an IED waiver?
> ---
> Dear xxxxxx
> Notice to General Skilled Migration visa holder(s) about travelling in breach of visa
> ...


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

AsYouSow said:


> I have a query here. I am still in the waiting for grant. Me, spouse and a kid are part of the visa process and I am the primary applicant. My question is, will the IED condition apply for the primary applicant or all 3? Thanks




For all 3! All 3 of you should enter before the IED


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

abhishekshroff said:


> For all 3! All 3 of you should enter before the IED


Thanks for your answer. 

Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Aa_1985 said:


> just wondering, is this an IED waiver?
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Wow. Congratulations. That was quick!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Aa_1985 said:


> just wondering, is this an IED waiver?
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Certainly sounds like it - that's some peace of mind there. 

Which email address did you end up sending the request to?


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Did you give feedback after or before or during the 7-9 months processing time.
Also can you share your timelines



Aa_1985 said:


> kavipihu said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, yes heading to CBR soon, what about you? Are you onshore?
> ...


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Guys, the global processing timelines for 190 has been updated this morning. It’s 7 to 8 months now! 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> Guys, the global processing timelines for 190 has been updated this morning. It’s 7 to 8 months now!
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


It's updated more than a week ago


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Gezery said:


> It's updated more than a week ago




Ahhhhh! Thanks! I just noticed it today!


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

May I know how long is PCC valid?


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Drish said:


> May I know how long is PCC valid?


Mostly, PCC are considered valid for 365 calendar days. Although there is no 'valid till' written on anyone.

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Drish said:


> May I know how long is PCC valid?


PCC is valid for one year from the issue date even if it is written as 3 months on them coz I was having UAE PCC and written as 3 months on them.


----------



## tvv (Jan 14, 2019)

EAU2452 said:


> Congratulations dear. May I ask you what was the CO contact for?
> I also applied under 261112 since 10 April 2018



They asked for my wife's english qualification proof and employment proof, although i didnt ask for 5 points for her qualification.

Also a mistake from my end, where i have uploaded PTE score card at ACS part.


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi All

For assessment does ACS consider LLP Companies experience or they want Pvt LTD companies only?

Thanks


----------



## hiennguyen89 (Oct 4, 2018)

I lodged on 14 Nov 2018, my health check expires on 04 feb 2019, My country police check will expire on 01 April 2019. 
Anyone know whether or not Co will ask for medical check again and PC ( even I haven't come back my country since collecting PC )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

hiennguyen89 said:


> I lodged on 14 Nov 2018, my health check expires on 04 feb 2019, My country police check will expire on 01 April 2019.
> Anyone know whether or not Co will ask for medical check again and PC ( even I haven't come back my country since collecting PC )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could see a case in the 189 thread where he still got grant even his health check/or pcc has been expired 1 or 2 months. You can try to search in that thread to get more detailed info

Sent from my Bphone B1114 using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

hi guys 

just want to know when is the actual process start is it after we lodge, or after completing medicals and pcc ?


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

nelutla said:


> hi guys
> 
> just want to know when is the actual process start is it after we lodge, or after completing medicals and pcc ?


Once you submit your application and pay the application fee.


----------



## titotito (Oct 23, 2018)

Hey guys,
I have now lodged my application 100 days ago, still no news, no CO contact, nothing. The wait is unbearable. How are you guys keeping busy to handle it?


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi everyone.

Happy to report that I have received a direct grant an hour ago. Following are my details:

Code: 225113 Marketing Specialist 
State: QLD Master Graduate List
Points: 65 + 5
EOI: 28th Aug 2018
Nomination: 31st Oct 2018
Lodged: 10th Nov 2018
Medical: Used old from TR 485 and one new on 19th Nov
PCC: Dec 2018 from home country
All other docs were front loaded.
Onshore

To those who are waiting for their grants please hang in there. Try to avoid the habit of taking this procedure to your head. For those who can't avoid it like me try to help others as this releases a bit of pressure.


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

Vegemite20 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Happy to report that I have received a direct grant an hour ago. Following are my details:
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the Direct Grant !

Just wanted to check on Medical. How did you use the old medical from TR 485? Did you opt for HIV test only in your new medical test on 19th Nov and used 501 and 502 from the old TR 485 medical? How did you update the system without CO contact?


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Vegemite20 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone.
> ...


Hi Deepti,

In the application there is a question about if the applicant has undergone medical for an Australian visa in last 12 months. I selected Yes and then there is a box where you can enter the HAP ID. Once I lodged the system automatically detected that and generated the medical requirement document without CO. Yes, I only did HIV test and 501 and 502 were reused from 485. This was written on the document as well.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Vegemite20 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Happy to report that I have received a direct grant an hour ago. Following are my details:
> 
> ...


Many congratulations..

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aa_1985 (Mar 5, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Certainly sounds like it - that's some peace of mind there.
> 
> Which email address did you end up sending the request to?


HI, i didnt address to any email. it just came together with the grants!


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

Vegemite20 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Happy to report that I have received a direct grant an hour ago. Following are my details:
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your direct grant 

Just wanted to ask ... did your application status change from "Received" to anything else before the grant, if yes what was the update & how long it took from "Received" to "Assessment" to "Grant" ?!!


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Gezery said:


> Vegemite20 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone.
> ...


Thanks. It went from Received to Finalised.


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

Vegemite20 said:


> Thanks. It went from Received to Finalised.


Good to know ... I submitted 4 days later after you, my status is still "Received" & I thought it should change to "Initial Assessment" before "Finalised" but as per your case they finalised your case silently 

Congrats again & good luck with your new chapter :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

Congratulations! I am at 6-Nov..hopefuly I will get it soon too!!

Do COs pick cases in order of lodgement dates? So can I assume that mine is under assessment??


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

Has anyone got a pre-invite from Victoria or NSW who have lodged the EOI in the month of October 2018 with 75 points including state sponsorship?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi Guys
can anybody send me tracker link or if anybody from Instrumentation design background, can personally msg me. Need to know about job opportunities about this field.

Thanks


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Any November in this thread ? I am in the fourth week

Sent from my Bphone B1114 using Tapatalk


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Aa_1985 said:


> HI, i didnt address to any email. it just came together with the grants!


DHA surprises me when I think I have figured it out already! My grant date is 18 Jan and IED is 6 March and the waiver didn't come along. We have send them an email through the agent and no revert still. 

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

davidng said:


> Any November in this thread ? I am in the fourth week
> 
> Sent from my Bphone B1114 using Tapatalk


Me.


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

panne05 said:


> Has anyone got a pre-invite from Victoria or NSW who have lodged the EOI in the month of October 2018 with 75 points including state sponsorship?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Could anybody please let me know regarding my query,
Also do anybody got pre-invite for NSW and Victoria where eoi date is after Oct 2018 and overall points are 75 including SS.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

kavipihu said:


> DHA surprises me when I think I have figured it out already! My grant date is 18 Jan and IED is 6 March and the waiver didn't come along. We have send them an email through the agent and no revert still.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


Way too sooner IED mentioned. May I know what workaround is possible in case they do not reply for waiver. The notice period in most organizations itself is 2 months.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

kavipihu said:


> DHA surprises me when I think I have figured it out already! My grant date is 18 Jan and IED is 6 March and the waiver didn't come along. We have send them an email through the agent and no revert still.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


I have seen waiver in case the IED is so close like maximum two weeks or less but in ur case this 45 days later . So better to entry before IED date.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

JG said:


> I have seen waiver in case the IED is so close like maximum two weeks or less but in ur case this 45 days later . So better to entry before IED date.


Yes, that's what I will be doing invariably. But was just comparing with her case as she has till April to move. Eventually it all works out but it's better to have some time on hands to wrap up things properly.

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

panne05 said:


> Could anybody please let me know regarding my query,
> Also do anybody got pre-invite for NSW and Victoria where eoi date is after Oct 2018 and overall points are 75 including SS.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk




It depends on the occupation whether it is prorated or not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzyb (May 1, 2018)

Got the Co allotted on 19th Dec 201i submitted medicals on 28dec 2018.for NSW subclass 190 points 80 Ict ba. Thought would get the visa with 15 days it's been a month nothing has moved. Any ideawhat is the tentative trending timeline for visa grant .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jazzyb said:


> Got the Co allotted on 19th Dec 201i submitted medicals on 28dec 2018.for NSW subclass 190 points 80 Ict ba. Thought would get the visa with 15 days it's been a month nothing has moved. Any ideawhat is the tentative trending timeline for visa grant .


Which world are you living in ?

I am speechless with your optimism 

Have you even bothered to check the global visa processing times on the DHA website 

Cheers


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

NB said:


> Which world are you living in ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallelujah. May you get the grant that soon!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

Da__N said:


> It depends on the occupation whether it is prorated or not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My anzsco code is 261313 software engineer.
It's a pro-rated one.


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ppuu (Apr 10, 2015)

hi Seniors,
I am in the mist of changing a new job-I got Vic invite and accepted/submitted application on 18 Jan. I assume I may have results within 3 months...

My question is that I will change to new company in Mar and will any of Vic officer contact my old ( to be) company before March ...and I will not be working there anymore....

Please can anyone advise what could be this kind of scenario?

thanks.


----------



## Moose* (Jan 19, 2019)

davidng said:


> Any November in this thread ? I am in the fourth week
> 
> Sent from my Bphone B1114 using Tapatalk


We are November 16th!


----------



## thebeast184 (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi I'm a new member and logged my application in December. Did medicals early January. I am not very familiar with the process, we are Canadians and are wondering what are the next steps and what sort of timelines we can expect?
Thanks!


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

NB said:


> Which world are you living in ?
> 
> I am speechless with your optimism
> 
> ...


I guess he is new here and never checked anything. Some people are still waiting from January 2018 and for me April 2018


----------



## Ranvan (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi People, Is there any nurse out there with 60 points and waiting for a VIC SS?? I applied for SS with 60 points in mid-November. Nothing yet. Can any one suggest me if I should wait or should try for a different state? I do not know how to request sponsorship from 2 different states. Is it from the same Skillselect accont? Please help a desperate couple as our visa stay here is gonna end in 2 months.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

EAU2452 said:


> I guess he is new here and never checked anything. Some people are still waiting from January 2018 and for me April 2018




And I’m here waiting from August! Without any contact or communication from the DHA!


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> And I’m here waiting from August! Without any contact or communication from the DHA!


That's actually worrisome !

What's your ANZSCO code Abhishek? Have you tried contacting them regarding your application?


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

Another question I have is whether anyone has seen any trend / pattern in the Grants for Onshore and Offshore Applicants? I mean whether Onshore or Offshore applicants get any priority?


----------



## srikanthsingampalli (Dec 4, 2017)

The wait period from Visa lodge date to grant date seems to be so long... I have lodged application in July 2018 and CO contacted towards the end of Nov 2018... supplied them all the documents requested and waiting to hear again....

My CO is from Adelaide... any rough estimates on usually when they get back ??? 

ANZSO code - 261313
Points - 70 + 5


----------



## hiennguyen89 (Oct 4, 2018)

Moose* said:


> We are November 16th!




Hi, I am 14th Nov. Nothing now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ClarkInOz (Sep 12, 2018)

davidng said:


> Any November in this thread ? I am in the fourth week
> 
> Sent from my Bphone B1114 using Tapatalk


13 November mate... it's getting close!


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Ranvan said:


> Hi People, Is there any nurse out there with 60 points and waiting for a VIC SS?? I applied for SS with 60 points in mid-November. Nothing yet. Can any one suggest me if I should wait or should try for a different state? I do not know how to request sponsorship from 2 different states. Is it from the same Skillselect accont? Please help a desperate couple as our visa stay here is gonna end in 2 months.


You can apply for any states who sponsor your ANZSCO code, just need to create another EOI. Moreover, you can create as many as you wish with no cost then why don't you try your luck anywhere else rather than VIC. Cheers


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

ClarkInOz said:


> 13 November mate... it's getting close!


Oh yeah, mine one is 22 Nov :amen:


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> That's actually worrisome !
> 
> 
> 
> What's your ANZSCO code Abhishek? Have you tried contacting them regarding your application?




The ANZSCO code is 233913 - Biomedical Engineer. Our agent wrote to DHA. They replied back with the standard response that the application is still within global processing timelines and that we have to wait 

March 1st is when we complete 7 months! Hopefully we get it by then! Else, I shall write back to them! Anyways, I just started a new job here and so, not too stressed about when it’s going to come! It’s just a waiting game from now on


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

Anyone with lodgement date before 31 March 2018 awaiting for grant? 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

solvaish said:


> Anyone with lodgement date before 31 March 2018 awaiting for grant?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


It has been over the standard time frame, did you contact DHA about your case?

Sent from my Bphone B1114 using Tapatalk


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

davidng said:


> It has been over the standard time frame, did you contact DHA about your case?
> 
> Sent from my Bphone B1114 using Tapatalk


Yes. I did send mail and feedback form. Received standard reply. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

solvaish said:


> Yes. I did send mail and feedback form. Received standard reply.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Try to call them instead?

Sent from my Bphone B1114 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spin (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi seniors, For functional English requirement for spouse, we provided ielts score (though it's more than 12 months old), moreover provided certificate from college mentioning medium as English. Shall we give ielts again? Moreover if IELTS is to be given then it has to be general or it can be academic also??
Request you to please reply asap.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Spin said:


> Hi seniors, For functional English requirement for spouse, we provided ielts score (though it's more than 12 months old), moreover provided certificate from college mentioning medium as English. Shall we give ielts again? Moreover if IELTS is to be given then it has to be general or it can be academic also??
> Request you to please reply asap.


If you have already provided certificate from college confirming that the medium of instruction was English and the spouse has passed and has a degree, then it’s good enough

No need for any more tests to prove functional English 

Cheers


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

EAU2452 said:


> I guess he is new here and never checked anything. Some people are still waiting from January 2018 and for me April 2018


You are next in line friend. Feb will be for you!!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> The ANZSCO code is 233913 - Biomedical Engineer. Our agent wrote to DHA. They replied back with the standard response that the application is still within global processing timelines and that we have to wait
> 
> March 1st is when we complete 7 months! Hopefully we get it by then! Else, I shall write back to them! Anyways, I just started a new job here and so, not too stressed about when it’s going to come! It’s just a waiting game from now on


That's good.. We can push ourselves to the brink of universe to estimate the timelines but it will not help. Fellows, who are waiting and just applied. I would urge you to stop worrying about it and just give it time. My visa came in after 11 months of lodgement and there was nothing I could do about it, just followed this forum and prayed it came in good. In the meanwhile, I would suggest you to learn more about where you are headed, create CV templates and cover letters, do fun things like watching videos of Aussie accent and try immiating it and spend quality time with your family, coz this will be something you are going to miss in some months. I wish and pray for all of you! Good luck.

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## justin417 (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi guys! I received my invitation for state nomination on the 18th January, submitted all documents on the 21st.

Do you have any idea how long it would take for me to receive the actual invitation to apply for PR? 

Accountant
Pte-20
Naati-5
Work experience-5
Age-30
Qualifications-20
State nomination-5

Thank you!!


----------



## LeBijou (Dec 19, 2018)

Hi Everyone 
Does anyone know why there's been almost NO movement on immitracker this week, in terms of grants.
I would have thought the department would be operating at full capacity by now.
Any thoughts?


----------



## titotito (Oct 23, 2018)

LeBijou said:


> Hi Everyone
> Does anyone know why there's been almost NO movement on immitracker this week, in terms of grants.
> I would have thought the department would be operating at full capacity by now.
> Any thoughts?


I think they just have quotas to achieve each month/quarter and they have been reached, they just focus on another visa subclass. 
Hopefully they will resume looking at the 190 on 1 February. 🤞🏼


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

anybody from Instrumentation design background?


----------



## sb190 (Aug 14, 2018)

hello everyone!
don't be frustrated! 
I've got the golden mail today. 

Timeline
Lodged visa 190 (VIC) 12 Jul 2018
CO Contact 19 Nov 2018
Visa Grant 30 Jan 2019

Occupation : Social Worker


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

sb190 said:


> hello everyone!
> don't be frustrated!
> I've got the golden mail today.
> 
> ...




Congratulations for your grant.
Why CO contact you for?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

sb190 said:


> hello everyone!
> don't be frustrated!
> I've got the golden mail today.
> 
> ...


Hearty congratulations buddy, same timeline as yours but a week earlier and waiting. Still praying. If you are ok to let us know, what is your IED?

Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


----------



## sb190 (Aug 14, 2018)

IED is Oct 2019 which is same as my medical check done in Oct 2018

CO contact for PCC 

Good Luck all!


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

sb190 said:


> IED is Oct 2019 which is same as my medical check done in Oct 2018
> 
> CO contact for PCC
> 
> Good Luck all!


Thanks for the update

Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

Spin said:


> Hi seniors, For functional English requirement for spouse, we provided ielts score (though it's more than 12 months old), moreover provided certificate from college mentioning medium as English. Shall we give ielts again? Moreover if IELTS is to be given then it has to be general or it can be academic also??
> Request you to please reply asap.




If your spouse’s score in IELTS is 5 or above IN EACH OF THE FOUR DISCIPLINES then it is valid for 3 years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi people,

I submitted my EOI on 28/01/2019 and waiting for invitation. 
Anzsco Code: 261312
Skill score : 70 +5

On Iscah's prediction site, it says I can get the invite on next round. But as I see on this forum, people who have 75 points are getting their invitation after 2-3 months. 

Any experience on waiting times for 261312 (developer programmers)?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aise said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 28/01/2019 and waiting for invitation.
> Anzsco Code: 261312
> ...


I presume you are talking about 189 as 190 have no rounds

In the last round in jan 19 under 2613, even 70 points were invited as per Iscah 
So where did you read that 75 pointers have 3 months wait ?

Cheers


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

sb190 said:


> hello everyone!
> don't be frustrated!
> I've got the golden mail today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!, Pls advise which course you graduate from?


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

NB said:


> I presume you are talking about 189 as 190 have no rounds
> 
> In the last round in jan 19 under 2613, even 70 points were invited as per Iscah
> So where did you read that 75 pointers have 3 months wait ?
> ...


Oh, I thought 190 have invitations too. Thanks for pointing out.

I see that Iscah predicts that 75 points will get invitation in next round, 70 points will get invitation not before July 2019









I am looking at people's signatures at forum here. Thats how I get the 2 month of waiting idea for 75 points for 2613

Did 70 points really got invitation for 189? If that is true, then I should apply for 189 as well.


----------



## Spin (Dec 10, 2018)

Gezery said:


> Spin said:
> 
> 
> > Hi seniors, For functional English requirement for spouse, we provided ielts score (though it's more than 12 months old), moreover provided certificate from college mentioning medium as English. Shall we give ielts again? Moreover if IELTS is to be given then it has to be general or it can be academic also??
> ...


Can u please share the link where is mentioned coz couldn't find it anywhere... Mentioning that above 5 is valid for 3 years for functional


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

sb190 said:


> hello everyone!
> don't be frustrated!
> I've got the golden mail today.
> 
> ...


Congrats bro, glad to know that 19 Nov has been catched up

Sent from my Bphone B1114 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Spin said:


> Can u please share the link where is mentioned coz couldn't find it anywhere... Mentioning that above 5 is valid for 3 years for functional


IELTS is valid for 3 years mate, your case if all band is above five, they called it vocational English 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/vocational-english

Sent from my Bphone B1114 using Tapatalk


----------



## ppuu (Apr 10, 2015)

aise said:


> Oh, I thought 190 have invitations too. Thanks for pointing out.
> 
> I see that Iscah predicts that 75 points will get invitation in next round, 70 points will get invitation not before July 2019
> 
> ...


hi
I am 261311 (70+5) and I got Vic nomination ( or pre-invite?) on 18 Jan. 
I submitted the required info so I think my status has moved to waiting for invitation ? (sorry..i am not familiar with terms...)


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

ppuu said:


> hi
> I am 261311 (70+5) and I got Vic nomination ( or pre-invite?) on 18 Jan.
> I submitted the required info so I think my status has moved to waiting for invitation ? (sorry..i am not familiar with terms...)


Hi ppuu,

What was your EOI Date? I mean how long have you waited for invitation?

Congrats by the way!


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

sb190 said:


> hello everyone!
> don't be frustrated!
> I've got the golden mail today.
> 
> ...



Congratulations on your grant  I too am a social worker. I lodged my application on 17-Dec 2018 for 190 NSW. I have a few questions: 
Where was your CO from? Did you use an agent? Did you upload a PCC at time of lodgment or was your PCC expired and CO requested for a new one? My PCC is only valid for 3 months (as per UAE law) and therefore I may need to uploaded a new one in March.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

aise said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 28/01/2019 and waiting for invitation.
> Anzsco Code: 261312
> ...


with 70 no chance at all now.


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

JG said:


> with 70 no chance at all now.


I think he is asking about 70+5 score.

I am also waiting for pre invite for 70+5 total 75 points.

I have logged my eoi on 18 Oct 2018.

Anzsco code 261313

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## paawillie (Jan 30, 2019)

Has anyone got pre invite with EOI date of 9th Jan 2019?


----------



## paawillie (Jan 30, 2019)

Any invite for EOI Relodged from 9th Jan,2019 for Queensland ?


----------



## paawillie (Jan 30, 2019)

Hello everyone, My CO asked me to get my RPEQ registration before so had to withdraw my initial EOI. Now got it and have Relodged new EOI. Have.been contacting the CO but no response and no invitation too.What can I do?


----------



## ppuu (Apr 10, 2015)

aise said:


> Hi ppuu,
> 
> What was your EOI Date? I mean how long have you waited for invitation?
> 
> Congrats by the way!



My original EOI was sometime in Jul 2018 but I updated points around end of Dec 2018.


----------



## ppuu (Apr 10, 2015)

Hello ....

May I know what should I do in between nomination to invite? it seems to be at least 12 weeks for Vic. 

Just wait ?


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

ppuu said:


> Hello ....
> 
> May I know what should I do in between nomination to invite? it seems to be at least 12 weeks for Vic.
> 
> Just wait ?


Should prepare all necessary docs then lodge right after invitation 

Sent from my Bphone B1114 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spin (Dec 10, 2018)

But this is for vocational English and not functional English. For spouse we have to meet functional English requirements.
Don't know what's this vocational English for?
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english

QUOTE=davidng;14787148]


Spin said:


> Can u please share the link where is mentioned coz couldn't find it anywhere... Mentioning that above 5 is valid for 3 years for functional


IELTS is valid for 3 years mate, your case if all band is above five, they called it vocational English 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/vocational-english

Sent from my Bphone B1114 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Spin (Dec 10, 2018)

I hope I understood it correctly that if your English is competent and above then for spouse also it's valid for 3 years??
Please advice



Spin said:


> But this is for vocational English and not functional English. For spouse we have to meet functional English requirements.
> Don't know what's this vocational English for?
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## ppuu (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks .. May I know which documents should I follow to prepare the required documents ?


----------



## ppuu (Apr 10, 2015)

davidng said:


> ppuu said:
> 
> 
> > Hello ....
> ...


Hey thanks. May I know which document should I follow to prepare the required documents?


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

kavipihu said:


> That's good.. We can push ourselves to the brink of universe to estimate the timelines but it will not help. Fellows, who are waiting and just applied. I would urge you to stop worrying about it and just give it time. My visa came in after 11 months of lodgement and there was nothing I could do about it, just followed this forum and prayed it came in good. In the meanwhile, I would suggest you to learn more about where you are headed, create CV templates and cover letters, do fun things like watching videos of Aussie accent and try immiating it and spend quality time with your family, coz this will be something you are going to miss in some months. I wish and pray for all of you! Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


Well said bro!


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Spin said:


> I hope I understood it correctly that if your English is competent and above then for spouse also it's valid for 3 years??
> Please advice


[/QUOTE]Yes you are right, anyway you even don't need to have a Competent English (full 6) to be able to have 3 years validation, just Vocational English (full 5) is enough.

Sent from my Bphone B1114 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

ppuu said:


> Hey thanks. May I know which document should I follow to prepare the required documents?


You can try to search for "documents checklist" in this forum, alot of guru have shown their list, then make your own list based on your case. Cheers 

Sent from my Bphone B1114 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo_Salah (Apr 24, 2018)

Next week marks the 8 months processing period for my application. My agent and I have tried to email the GSM Case officer but it didn't seem to work. Do you guys reckon we should use the Global feedback option on the Home Affairs website?


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Mo_Salah said:


> Next week marks the 8 months processing period for my application. My agent and I have tried to email the GSM Case officer but it didn't seem to work. Do you guys reckon we should use the Global feedback option on the Home Affairs website?


It seems that they DHA is fully allocated on 189. It rains grants everyday. Hope one day they will remember that there is another visa subclass called 190 "that as per DHA website 190 visa has higher priority that 189"

To answer your question, you can try to send a feedback as some people got positive response. For me, I sent a feedback after I completed 9 months and got a very standard reply.


----------



## titotito (Oct 23, 2018)

EAU2452 said:


> Mo_Salah said:
> 
> 
> > Next week marks the 8 months processing period for my application. My agent and I have tried to email the GSM Case officer but it didn't seem to work. Do you guys reckon we should use the Global feedback option on the Home Affairs website?
> ...


All we can hope for is that with the new month starting tomorrow, they will start processing 190 again! 🤞🏼


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

EAU2452 said:


> It seems that they DHA is fully allocated on 189. It rains grants everyday. Hope one day they will remember that there is another visa subclass called 190 "that as per DHA website 190 visa has higher priority that 189"
> 
> To answer your question, you can try to send a feedback as some people got positive response. For me, I sent a feedback after I completed 9 months and got a very standard reply.


Just for open discussion, does anyone know the reason behide why most of the cases are around 3-6 months but there are some exceptional?

Sent from my Bphone B1114 using Tapatalk


----------



## sb190 (Aug 14, 2018)

I don't think using an agent or not / where's CO came from is crucial.
I have to wait CO contact to get referral letter to do PCC in my country. So that's why my case was definitely not a direct grant.


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

Avcor said:


> Congratulations on your grant  I too am a social worker. I lodged my application on 17-Dec 2018 for 190 NSW. I have a few questions:
> 
> Where was your CO from? Did you use an agent? Did you upload a PCC at time of lodgment or was your PCC expired and CO requested for a new one? My PCC is only valid for 3 months (as per UAE law) and therefore I may need to uploaded a new one in March.




Do not worry about the three months thing .... DoHA usually accept any PCC for 1 full year so if your UAE PCC date is Dec 18 then it is valid up to Dec 19


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo_Salah (Apr 24, 2018)

EAU2452 said:


> It seems that they DHA is fully allocated on 189. It rains grants everyday. Hope one day they will remember that there is another visa subclass called 190 "that as per DHA website 190 visa has higher priority that 189"
> 
> To answer your question, you can try to send a feedback as some people got positive response. For me, I sent a feedback after I completed 9 months and got a very standard reply.




I have prepared my feedback already and I will soon send that to my agent for review. By next week when my 8 months is crossed, I will tell her to send it to DHA.

I also hope that other members were right, as they will start to look at 190 applications and processing them. But honestly, they keep everything secret to us. I called DHA today and all the operator could do is to confirm that my additional documents have been received, but she pretty much gave that standard response stating it's all depend on different cases, different applicants will have different timelines,etc.... It is so frustrating 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Mo_Salah said:


> I have prepared my feedback already and I will soon send that to my agent for review. By next week when my 8 months is crossed, I will tell her to send it to DHA.
> 
> I also hope that other members were right, as they will start to look at 190 applications and processing them. But honestly, they keep everything secret to us. I called DHA today and all the operator could do is to confirm that my additional documents have been received, but she pretty much gave that standard response stating it's all depend on different cases, different applicants will have different timelines,etc.... It is so frustrating
> 
> ...


Good luck with your feedback. 


When did you lodge? and when was your CO contact? and what documents were asked for if I may ask?


----------



## Mo_Salah (Apr 24, 2018)

EAU2452 said:


> Good luck with your feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi, I lodge on the 7th June and gotten CO contact on the 3rd October. It is about my partner's overseas police clearance and her English score authentication. I think they did actually go back to my application on the 23rd October as I can see the last updated status was on that date, however we only could supply the police clearance document in early November as it took 20 working days for that to be ready.

The journey is still going for me, hopefully it can end in success as soon as possible together with yours and everyone's else.

Regards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Mo_Salah said:


> Hi, I lodge on the 7th June and gotten CO contact on the 3rd October. It is about my partner's overseas police clearance and her English score authentication. I think they did actually go back to my application on the 23rd October as I can see the last updated status was on that date, however we only could supply the police clearance document in early November as it took 20 working days for that to be ready.
> 
> The journey is still going for me, hopefully it can end in success as soon as possible together with yours and everyone's else.
> 
> ...


I wish you get your grant at soonest  best of luck.


----------



## titotito (Oct 23, 2018)

Hi all, 
Very happy to let you know that my 190 visa was granted today. 
ANZSCO : 224711
Visa lodged : 29/10/2018
Visa granted : 01/02/2019
NSW sponsored
Onshore - single applicant.
Best wishes to all of you who are still waiting! 🤞🏼


----------



## Mo_Salah (Apr 24, 2018)

titotito said:


> Hi all,
> Very happy to let you know that my 190 visa was granted today.
> ANZSCO : 224711
> Visa lodged : 29/10/2018
> ...




Seems like your wish yesterday do indeed come true, haha. Congratulation man, all the best of luck for your life in Australia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

titotito said:


> Hi all,
> Very happy to let you know that my 190 visa was granted today.
> ANZSCO : 224711
> Visa lodged : 29/10/2018
> ...


Congratulations titotito


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

titotito said:


> Hi all,
> Very happy to let you know that my 190 visa was granted today.
> ANZSCO : 224711
> Visa lodged : 29/10/2018
> ...


Congrat mate

Sent from my Bphone B1114 using Tapatalk


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi guys.

In submitting a state nomination 190 in Canberra, do I need to lodge an EOI first at SkillSelect? or do I first need to lodge an EOI at Canberra Matrix website? A friend of mine lodged an EOI at the Canberra Matrix and she got invited yesterday but haven't lodged an EOI yet at SkillSelect.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Mo_Salah said:


> I have prepared my feedback already and I will soon send that to my agent for review. By next week when my 8 months is crossed, I will tell her to send it to DHA.
> 
> I also hope that other members were right, as they will start to look at 190 applications and processing them. But honestly, they keep everything secret to us. I called DHA today and all the operator could do is to confirm that my additional documents have been received, but she pretty much gave that standard response stating it's all depend on different cases, different applicants will have different timelines,etc.... It is so frustrating
> 
> ...


When they confirm the documents were 'received' they might be referring to the Immiaccount status. 

What is your timeline by the way? You can create a forum signature so it is visible to everyone. 

(also, I suppose you're a Liverpool FC fan too? )


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Today 190 Visa pick up the speed. Till time there are 3 grants given and many to come. 
Hope we all get grant in this month who are waiting from a long period.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

Mo_Salah said:


> Next week marks the 8 months processing period for my application. My agent and I have tried to email the GSM Case officer but it didn't seem to work. Do you guys reckon we should use the Global feedback option on the Home Affairs website?


Lodged in June with a CO contact received in November for docs. Thus I am in my 8th month as well. This is a patience test. Losing some opportunities locally as I do not want to get involved in long term commitment projects. Waiting has been undoubtedly tough. My assessment was negative from vetassess and the re-assesment was more painful than this to be honest.

Wondering if the situation continues to get better from this point for future immigrants or they keep adding more months to their processing timelines. My agent mentioned that last year except a few, most 190 got theirs in 9-11 months. Assuming this is the standard now. No point in contacting them, they have standard responses templates but it gives one assurance of trying. Better you shoot the email.

All the best, Happy weekend! Stay positive...

Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

AsYouSow said:


> Lodged in June with a CO contact received in November for docs. Thus I am in my 8th month as well. This is a patience test. Losing some opportunities locally as I do not want to get involved in long term commitment projects. Waiting has been undoubtedly tough. My assessment was negative from vetassess and the re-assesment was more painful than this to be honest.
> 
> Wondering if the situation continues to get better from this point for future immigrants or they keep adding more months to their processing timelines. My agent mentioned that last year except a few, most 190 got theirs in 9-11 months. Assuming this is the standard now. No point in contacting them, they have standard responses templates but it gives one assurance of trying. Better you shoot the email.
> 
> ...




Today June lodged 190 visa got CO contact in October got grant. So your turn is on the way. So don’t loose your patience as your grant is on the way.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

Thanks buddy

Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo_Salah (Apr 24, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> When they confirm the documents were 'received' they might be referring to the Immiaccount status.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sure I will look into the signature once I get home.

Actually I am an MU fan, just being impressed by Salah's performance in real life and in Fifa that's all. That's the reason for my username )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Today 190 Visa pick up the speed. Till time there are 3 grants given and many to come.
> Hope we all get grant in this month who are waiting from a long period.
> 
> 
> ...


Buddy I can see only 2 at immitracker.. french guy who got direct grant and another one from June.. is there another 1 that I m missing?


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

NC.1984 said:


> Buddy I can see only 2 at immitracker.. french guy who got direct grant and another one from June.. is there another 1 that I m missing?




3rd Grant was get a Person who lodged in 12 Nov 2018 QLD 190 Visa got direct grant.
I got it through WhatsApp Group


ANZSCO-233512
Pre-Invite-25 Aug 18, 190 QLD
Documents Submitted- 28 Aug 18
Invitation- 05 Sep 18
190 Visa Lodged- 17 Sep 18
CO Contact- 18 Dec 18 for More Employment Evidence 
Documents Submitted- 20 Dec 18
Visa Grant- Awaited

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> When they confirm the documents were 'received' they might be referring to the Immiaccount status.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi PrettyIsotonic,
Do you think that 190 has a higher priority than 189?

Sent from my Bphone B1114 using Tapatalk


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> NC.1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Buddy I can see only 2 at immitracker.. french guy who got direct grant and another one from June.. is there another 1 that I m missing?
> ...


I have got same timeline as yours got contacted on 18 Dec for more evidence of employment.. do let me know if u here anything.


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

Congrats Titotito! 

Have also lodged application (with family medical and PCC) for 234711 code under NSW sponsorship two days' back.

Going by your case, looks like they are taking 3 months. Did you get CO contact during process?

Do points play a role after lodging application?

Appreciate your inputs.

Cheers!



Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

davidng said:


> Hi PrettyIsotonic,
> Do you think that 190 has a higher priority than 189?
> 
> Sent from my Bphone B1114 using Tapatalk


Overall it's pipeline is prioritised over 189, see:
https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled

My personal opinion is due to the significantly large invitation rounds for 189 in October and November - resources have been devoted to keep that pipeline moving.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

NC.1984 said:


> I have got same timeline as yours got contacted on 18 Dec for more evidence of employment.. do let me know if u here anything.


If possible, could you please share why they ask for more evidences of employment

Sent from my Bphone B1114 using Tapatalk


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

davidng said:


> NC.1984 said:
> 
> 
> > I have got same timeline as yours got contacted on 18 Dec for more evidence of employment.. do let me know if u here anything.
> ...


Don't know mate. I think just because my salary is not taxable that's why I couldn't able to present any tax related documents that's why.


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

hibamenai said:


> Granted.. Granted.. Granted.. Got the notification today in the afternoon.. I'm speechless and emotional..


Congratulations..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

kavipihu said:


> "There's always light at the other end of the tunnel. If there is not, you are in a Cave!" - Vikas Sharma (KaviPihu)
> 
> Ya that's me who wrote the quote and has been interacting with you for so many months. I must say that for people like us who are blindsided by the entire process of 'thinking to apply' and 'finalised' and infinite steps in between, forums like these are a boon and comforting factor. No where else would we see so many hopeful helping others, comforting to go on one more day at a time and wish all the luck for the outcome to be positive!
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

supermariobros said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

sb190 said:


> hello everyone!
> don't be frustrated!
> I've got the golden mail today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

titotito said:


> Hi all,
> Very happy to let you know that my 190 visa was granted today.
> ANZSCO : 224711
> Visa lodged : 29/10/2018
> ...


Congratulations...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## titotito (Oct 23, 2018)

Maximus said:


> Congrats Titotito!
> 
> Have also lodged application (with family medical and PCC) for 234711 code under NSW sponsorship two days' back.
> 
> ...


Hi Maximus, 
I didn’t get any contact during the process, just the grant email.
I am not sure if points play a role. I didn’t claim any point for experience so maybe that helped as I don’t think they checked my employment. 
Other than that, I think the fact that I am onshore, might have made the process a bit faster. 
Good luck!!


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

Hello guys ... such a quick query,

Regarding the 60 days which you have between the invitation & the lodge ... do you think lodging by the end of this period - like by day 50 for example - has any effect on the application processing time ?!!

In other words, do you think - or do you know any case - that lodging right after receiving the ITA could really accelerate the processing time ?!!


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Gezery said:


> Hello guys ... such a quick query,
> 
> Regarding the 60 days which you have between the invitation & the lodge ... do you think lodging by the end of this period - like by day 50 for example - has any effect on the application processing time ?!!
> 
> In other words, do you think - or do you know any case - that lodging right after receiving the ITA could really accelerate the processing time ?!!




First in first out for most of the applications lodged to hear the outcome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi experts, I recently achieved 20pts in pte, could you tell me if 190(75) pathway or 189 70pts (waiting times) better for my visa quest? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Gezery said:


> Hello guys ... such a quick query,
> 
> Regarding the 60 days which you have between the invitation & the lodge ... do you think lodging by the end of this period - like by day 50 for example - has any effect on the application processing time ?!!
> 
> In other words, do you think - or do you know any case - that lodging right after receiving the ITA could really accelerate the processing time ?!!


There is no exceptions, advantages or disadvantages about when an applicant lodges their application. Once the visa application is submitted it falls within DHA's routine and the published global processing time.

from my personal experience, I have lodged my visa application within 20 days after ITA, and I am still waiting for the grant since april. On the other hand, a friend of mine, lodged his visa in the last week of the 60 days window and he got his grant after 4 months.


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

EAU2452 said:


> There is no exceptions, advantages or disadvantages about when an applicant lodges their application. Once the visa application is submitted it falls within DHA's routine and the published global processing time.
> 
> from my personal experience, I have lodged my visa application within 20 days after ITA, and I am still waiting for the grant since april. On the other hand, a friend of mine, lodged his visa in the last week of the 60 days window and he got his grant after 4 months.


That is such a relieving piece of information ... actually my concern came from my case, my agent lodged my application in the last 10 days before the invitation expiry, from my experience & a lot of my friends this is how it goes with NSW nomination & approval, if you submitted NSW application in the same day you receive the pre invite then it will get approved within couple of days


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

DHA has got a very unpredictable way of issuing the grants if they would do it the way you are saying then some of us would already be in Australia
I remember when I first lodged my application I was sure in 90 days I would get my grant but now 305days later I am still waiting in anticipation. What I have stopped doing is watching the trends because they are never spot on. From my 10months experience waiting on this forum all I can say is it actually depends on the case officer and the documents that you submitted other than that this thing of saying NSW nomination/on shore or off shore/number of applicants it actually doesn't work you will get frustrated for nothing 
My opinion....... 
And still very hopefully waiting


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

debeash said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Hi debeash, could you tell me after pplying for eoi do we need to go to Victoria site and provide any nomination?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

EtiChi said:


> DHA has got a very unpredictable way of issuing the grants if they would do it the way you are saying then some of us would already be in Australia
> I remember when I first lodged my application I was sure in 90 days I would get my grant but now 305days later I am still waiting in anticipation. What I have stopped doing is watching the trends because they are never spot on. From my 10months experience waiting on this forum all I can say is it actually depends on the case officer and the documents that you submitted other than that this thing of saying NSW nomination/on shore or off shore/number of applicants it actually doesn't work you will get frustrated for nothing
> My opinion.......
> And still very hopefully waiting


Right with you mate..... 308 days since lodgement... Enjoying and feeling hopeful 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

solvaish said:


> Right with you mate..... 308 days since lodgement... Enjoying and feeling hopeful
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk




Absolutely agree with what you say! Close to day 200 and still waiting


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

377day's still nothing..So don't worry slovaish....


----------



## LeBijou (Dec 19, 2018)

157 days.... The first few months are the worst. I guess if anything the forum helps you realise that it's not that there's something wrong with your own application that's causing a delay, there's so many others, many waiting even longer. 
For the newly lodged applicants I think it might be helpful for people to share what they would have done differently in their lives looking back at the experience of lodging the application. 
Personally I would have kept my plans to myself and not discussed my intention to leave with friends and family....this would have saved having to answer the: "when are you guys leaving?" and "you're still here??" questions. All of which aggravate the stress and uncertainty of the process.
I would have also not have started the process of leaving my job, getting rid of my house and car.... I would have waited for the grant and then made these life changing decisions.....


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi All - Can someone explain how to submit the medical report? Should you pay and submit the application first and then get the medical report link? Please explain the process
Thanks


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

sangakkara said:


> Hi All - Can someone explain how to submit the medical report? Should you pay and submit the application first and then get the medical report link? Please explain the process
> Thanks


That is how I did it yes. When you lodge a visa (and pay the visa fee) you can download the required forms (and get a HAP ID) from the site. You need to take the required form printed to the doctor for the medicals.


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Anyad said:


> That is how I did it yes. When you lodge a visa (and pay the visa fee) you can download the required forms (and get a HAP ID) from the site. You need to take the required form printed to the doctor for the medicals.


Thank you Anyad


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

Hello,

On 23nd November 2017 I did my medical test for visa 189. I lodge 190 on 22nd Nov 2018 And I submitted the same HAP ID Doing so, in front of my medical test examination says: no further actions required. (And there is no link to request for a new HAP ID)
However, my medical has been expired. I want to take an action and do a new medical test so that I don’t loose anytime and all documents are ready when a case officer is assigned to my case.

Do you have any idea what should I do?

Are they extend my last medical test or can I do the medical test somehow?


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I got my NSW invite, I am now lodging my Visa application. I was in Srilanka for an onsite assignment in 2002-3 (10+ Months) and few months (4-5 months) in 2005. Do I need to mention it form 80? as it is older than 10 years.

Do I need to say it in the visa form where it says " Does any of the applicants stayed out of usual country of residence"?

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

ldsekar2406 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my NSW invite, I am now lodging my Visa application. I was in Srilanka for an onsite assignment in 2002-3 (10+ Months) and few months (4-5 months) in 2005. Do I need to mention it form 80? as it is older than 10 years.
> 
> ...




You need PCC from Sri Lanka in addition to mentioning it. Without PCC you won’t be granted a 190.


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Anyad said:


> You need PCC from Sri Lanka in addition to mentioning it. Without PCC you won’t be granted a 190.


I don't think he needs a PCC from Sri Lanka as he was on a business visit but not on a residence permit or work permit. If his resident country covers PCC, then there's no issue I think. 

For example, one can travel to other countries on business visits for shorter periods (multiple times). My understanding is that during such periods the person remains to be a resident of his country not the visiting country

Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

sangakkara said:


> I don't think he needs a PCC from Sri Lanka as he was on a business visit but not on a residence permit or work permit. If his resident country covers PCC, then there's no issue I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In this particular case the demand for PCC for a ten year old period is asked or not I don't know but you are very right when you say that one may visit multiple times to some other countries on business visas while giving PCC of his own country . what will you say in my case lodged in may 2018 as I could not procure Qatar PCC and Qatar won't provide it on business visas being aware of all these things sometimes CO s are still asking for the PCC and cases are delayed indefinitely.

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> sangakkara said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think he needs a PCC from Sri Lanka as he was on a business visit but not on a residence permit or work permit. If his resident country covers PCC, then there's no issue I think.
> ...


Hi thanks for the reply.
I was on work permit/ Residency visa but as per DIBP PCC is required if it has been in the past ten years and stay is more than a year. But my visit was almost 15 years ago and both are less than a year. Is it still needs a PCC from Sri Lanka.

Please check below link
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/character


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ldsekar2406 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my NSW invite, I am now lodging my Visa application. I was in Srilanka for an onsite assignment in 2002-3 (10+ Months) and few months (4-5 months) in 2005. Do I need to mention it form 80? as it is older than 10 years.
> 
> ...


You don't need to mention it on Form 80 nor get a PCC for it according to DHA.

Do note DHA sometimes requests PCC's from folks who have spent less than 12 months in the last 10 years in a country - so there might be some CO discretion to request it nonetheless.

Personally I wouldn't get it unless asked.


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

Anyad said:


> That is how I did it yes. When you lodge a visa (and pay the visa fee) you can download the required forms (and get a HAP ID) from the site. You need to take the required form printed to the doctor for the medicals.


HAP Id can be generated before submitting the application as well. Both are parallel processes however same immi user id shall be used for generating HAP Id.

I did medical a week before filing application. 

Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

ldsekar2406 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my NSW invite, I am now lodging my Visa application. I was in Srilanka for an onsite assignment in 2002-3 (10+ Months) and few months (4-5 months) in 2005. Do I need to mention it form 80? as it is older than 10 years.
> 
> ...


1- mention this in form 80
2- no need for a PCC


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Gezery said:


> 2- no need for a PCC


No need for a PCC if they've lived in Sri Lanka for 15 months?


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hey All,

is there any particular date when australian embassy send the visa email like that of invite or visa email can come anytime??


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

Anyad said:


> No need for a PCC if they've lived in Sri Lanka for 15 months?


Yes ... because it was more than 10 years ago


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gezery said:


> Yes ... because it was more than 10 years ago


You cannot say with certainty 
I have seen cases where applicants who stayed just a few months in a country were asked to submit a pcc

It’s totally the discretion of the CO to ask for any pcc, he thinks is necessary 

If the pcc is not very costly or cumbersome, get it and be done with it

Cheers


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

hanak said:


> Hello,
> 
> On 23nd November 2017 I did my medical test for visa 189. I lodge 190 on 22nd Nov 2018 And I submitted the same HAP ID Doing so, in front of my medical test examination says: no further actions required. (And there is no link to request for a new HAP ID)
> However, my medical has been expired. I want to take an action and do a new medical test so that I don’t loose anytime and all documents are ready when a case officer is assigned to my case.
> ...


Could you please help me?


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

hanak said:


> Could you please help me?


Send them an email & I believe they will help you with generating your HAP ID .... usually as you know they consider the medical test valid for one year


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

Gezery said:


> Send them an email & I believe they will help you with generating your HAP ID .... usually as you know they consider the medical test valid for one year


I sent but I received standard reply without any information.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

hanak said:


> Could you please help me?



In some cases, CO may accept an expired medical examination. One of my friends lodged his visa to QLD using an old medical examination report that has been created before during a previous lodgement to TAS...... When the CO was reviewing his case, the medical report was already expired 1 month back. However, he received his grant last Friday.


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

Mina2022 said:


> In some cases, CO may accept an expired medical examination. One of my friends lodged his visa to QLD using an old medical examination report that has been created before during a previous lodgement to TAS...... When the CO was reviewing his case, the medical report was already expired 1 month back. However, he received his grant last Friday.


Thank you,
I hope our case office do the same :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

NB said:


> You cannot say with certainty
> I have seen cases where applicants who stayed just a few months in a country were asked to submit a pcc
> 
> It’s totally the discretion of the CO to ask for any pcc, he thinks is necessary
> ...


Thanks Everyone for your prompt reply.

I will mention in form-80 (in Additional information) since it is older than 10 years and check for process to get PCC from Srilanka.

while lodging application i see a question - " Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?" should i answer Yes for it ?

Thanks again.


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi - Can someone explain where you should attach the Health Assessment? Does the laboratory do that directly?


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

sangakkara said:


> Hi - Can someone explain where you should attach the Health Assessment? Does the laboratory do that directly?


AFAIK panel physicians send the report directly to DHA. We would not be given the medical reports. You can visit below link for more info.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...ments/health/when-to-have-health-examinations


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Harini227 said:


> AFAIK panel physicians send the report directly to DHA. We would not be given the medical reports. You can visit below link for more info.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...ments/health/when-to-have-health-examinations


Thanks Harini


----------



## ankumar (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi,

I have lodged my 190 visa application today. how to generate HAPID for medical assessment. there is no link in my immi account.


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

Hello people,

I have been working in IT area for more than 15 years. I did not declare my current job (last 1 year) In my ACS assessment because I didn't want the ACS team to contact my current employer because all this immigration thing is a secret for now.

I got the maximum point for work experience.

Also, I did not declare my current job on my EOI. Should I state my current job? Might it be considered as misinformation? It does not affect my EOI score but still.. I am not sure if I should declare it or not?


----------



## titotito (Oct 23, 2018)

aise said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I have been working in IT area for more than 15 years. I did not declare my current job (last 1 year) In my ACS assessment because I didn't want the ACS team to contact my current employer because all this immigration thing is a secret for now.
> 
> ...


Hi aise, 
You need to declare it, as it can be considered as hiding information. If you don't want your boss to be aware, just put it as "not relevant" and they won't get in touch with them for verification.


----------



## SachinPreeti9 (Feb 26, 2018)

Hello All,
YAY!!

Received the golden emails for our family today

Feeling grateful!!

Timeline: Lodged on 21Jun2018
CO contact on 8Oct2018
Grant today. IED is 15Jun

NSW Visa. 

Regards,
Sachin


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

SachinPreeti9 said:


> Hello All,
> YAY!!
> 
> Received the golden emails for our family today
> ...


Congratulations to you and your family . Why did the CO contact you in Oct, may I know please?


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

aise said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I have been working in IT area for more than 15 years. I did not declare my current job (last 1 year) In my ACS assessment because I didn't want the ACS team to contact my current employer because all this immigration thing is a secret for now.
> 
> ...


You MUST mention your current job in the EOI .... just put it "Not Relevant"


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

SachinPreeti9 said:


> Hello All,
> YAY!!
> 
> Received the golden emails for our family today
> ...


Congrats Sachin!

Would you mind sharing when you responded to the CO contact / clicked the IP button on Immiaccount?


----------



## SachinPreeti9 (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi, CO contact was for third party varifiable employment evidences such as bank statement, EPF, Tax docs. We responded back on 24Oct.

Regards
Sachin


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

SachinPreeti9 said:


> Hello All,
> YAY!!
> 
> Received the golden emails for our family today
> ...


Congratulations to you and your family!


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

Gezery said:


> You MUST mention your current job in the EOI .... just put it "Not Relevant"


Thank you for response. I updated my EOI and selected it as "not relevant"


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

SachinPreeti9 said:


> Hi, CO contact was for third party varifiable employment evidences such as bank statement, EPF, Tax docs. We responded back on 24Oct.
> 
> Regards
> Sachin


Thanks Sachin


----------



## ankitmat22 (Jan 14, 2019)

It seems the Grant's for 190 visas have really slowed down.


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

Can anyone reply to this query please? for code 261313 do people need to nominate in vic site after creating a 190 EOI -vic?


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

ankitmat22 said:


> It seems the Grant's for 190 visas have really slowed down.


You mean visa grants or Invites from states?


----------



## ankitmat22 (Jan 14, 2019)

Grant's of visa 190. Not invite.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

ankitmat22 said:


> Grant's of visa 190. Not invite.



I do not understand why!! :rant: Even grants for 189 visa were slow in the last two days.


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

I have been following this thread regularly and have noticed few folks have received a request from CO for additional information. I have few questions in this regard:

1) Even my Kid's passport photo is very old (when she was 9 months old) and now after 4 years her face has changed a lot. The medical officer during health examination did not raise any concern as such. Shall we still upload change in Identity proof proactively? If we are onsite (in Aus), can we simply get an endorsement from one of our friends holding citizenship / PR? Does this letter need to be notarised as well? Can you please share a template that we can use?

2) The PF Statement for the proof of employment in India. From where we can generate this statement? Our company maintains the PF details in Internal application however there is no option to download month wise details.

3) The Bank Statements for the proof of employment in India has to be for the entire 10 year period? Do we need to get it attested as well?

4) I tried sending the PTE results online to DIBP however I got the message that the results are already shared with the intended recipient and can not be shared again. So shall we assume that all is good even though we appeared for the PTE exam was in Jun 2017?

5) If we want to update any details (address or Temp Visa status), shall we upload Form 80 and Form 1221 again and again every time we wish to update any information that is covered in these forms? 

I know I have asked too many questions however just wanted to ensure that we upload all the correct details at the first place and avoid any delays (CO Contact)


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> I have been following this thread regularly and have noticed few folks have received a request from CO for additional information. I have few questions in this regard:
> 
> I know I have asked too many questions however just wanted to ensure that we upload all the correct details at the first place and avoid any delays (CO Contact)



1. don't know as one has not enjoyed riches of having family. But onshore you can also get any doc certified from mara authorized consultant.
2. you will require uan no from your hr to get access for downloading pf statement than will need to login online epf portal or can get statement from your hr itself.
3. bank statement need not to be attested, if can provide for all work ex against which points are claimed than much better.
4. yes that means it's good
5. only update any significant change from update details tab on immiaccount and it will guide you to form which needs to be filled

Don't forget to relax if have uploaded all docs.


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

Deva007 said:


> Can anyone reply to this query please? for code 261313 do people need to nominate in vic site after creating a 190 EOI -vic?


No, I am at the same stage. All we need to do is waiting and may be preparing the documents for the next stages.


----------



## nick81 (Nov 11, 2017)

Maybe someone can help me with an advice. I lodged my visa on 12th Nov 2018 using a medical that I did late Nov 2017. Last week I got an email from the CO requesting new medicals as the other one expired. The email contained as attachment the Health Examination List that included the HAP ID. With that HAP ID I made an appointment to the recommended clinic and went there today. The problem is that at the clinic they could not find the HAP ID in the system. They did allow me to undergo the medical examination asking me to provide them later with the correct HAP ID. 

When I arrived home I checked my ImmiAccount page and under Health Assessment page it says "Health clearance provided – no action required", I'm guessing this is from the last year assessment. Most probably the new HAP ID was not linked to my ImmiAccount. I already sent a reply to the CO but I'm worried that they'll not reply in time. Is there anything I can do to fix this HAP ID issue?

Thanks,
Nick

- EOI (189) 70 points: 28-Feb-18
- Visa Lodge: 12-Nov-18
- Grant: ???


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

SachinPreeti9 said:


> Hi, CO contact was for third party varifiable employment evidences such as bank statement, EPF, Tax docs. We responded back on 24Oct.
> 
> Regards
> Sachin


Congrats on your grant, did CO ask for non-claims employment?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi Friends, I have lodged my 190 NSW visa yesterday, my question is should I conduct medical for me and my family before CO assignment or should wait for CO call to conduct medical?

and secondly what is medical validity period ?

Regards/ Omer


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

sahir01 said:


> Hi Friends, I have lodged my 190 NSW visa yesterday, my question is should I conduct medical for me and my family before CO assignment or should wait for CO call to conduct medical?
> 
> and secondly what is medical validity period ?
> 
> Regards/ Omer


You should do medical before CO contact to get a chance of a direct grant. It will valid for 12 months. You can consider to do it on early of the second-month after lodgement as the trend for now is about 3 months 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

Thanks for your Kind Advice, will surely do in Mar-19 first week. ISA

Thanks again bro.


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

sahir01 said:


> Hi Friends, I have lodged my 190 NSW visa yesterday, my question is should I conduct medical for me and my family before CO assignment or should wait for CO call to conduct medical?
> 
> and secondly what is medical validity period ?
> 
> Regards/ Omer


Generate the HAP ID & do it ... I assume that you already obtained the required PCC for visa lodging so your first entry date would be the PCC date so you can just do the medical as soon as possible


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

Gezery said:


> Generate the HAP ID & do it ... I assume that you already obtained the required PCC for visa lodging so your first entry date would be the PCC date so you can just do the medical as soon as possible



Yes i uploaded all required documents (incl. birth certificates, marriage certificates, passports, my job - contracts+ references +confirmations letters+ Salary Slips+ Tax Certificates + Experience letters, Vetassess assessment + CAE Result + Degrees, PCC-Police clearance Certificate) now only medical remaining i just confirmed from recommended clinic they said they upload in 24 hours after test and its validity is 6 months......so i am thinking to delay this a bit in april-2019 may be, what you friends suggest?


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

sahir01 said:


> Yes i uploaded all required documents (incl. birth certificates, marriage certificates, passports, my job - contracts+ references +confirmations letters+ Salary Slips+ Tax Certificates + Experience letters, Vetassess assessment + CAE Result + Degrees, PCC-Police clearance Certificate) now only medical remaining i just confirmed from recommended clinic they said they upload in 24 hours after test and its validity is 6 months......so i am thinking to delay this a bit in april-2019 may be, what you friends suggest?


No benefit in delaying this .. as I mentioned before your last entry date most probably will be the date PCC was issued so get the medicals fast, sit back & wait for your direct grant, the trend now is 3 months but its not mandatory some people wait more than 5 months so better get it now,

the clinic is wrong, DoHA consider the medical tests valid for 1 year


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

sahir01 said:


> Yes i uploaded all required documents (incl. birth certificates, marriage certificates, passports, my job - contracts+ references +confirmations letters+ Salary Slips+ Tax Certificates + Experience letters, Vetassess assessment + CAE Result + Degrees, PCC-Police clearance Certificate) now only medical remaining i just confirmed from recommended clinic they said they upload in 24 hours after test and its validity is 6 months......so i am thinking to delay this a bit in april-2019 may be, what you friends suggest?


Clinic is wrong as before me, medicals are valid for 1 year. Also they are obligated to upload in 10 days, and I also think that perhaps even Australian doctors might look at some of the things they upload before giving clearance, not sure about that.


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

Gezery said:


> No benefit in delaying this .. as I mentioned before your last entry date most probably will be the date PCC was issued so get the medicals fast, sit back & wait for your direct grant, the trend now is 3 months but its not mandatory some people wait more than 5 months so better get it now,
> 
> the clinic is wrong, DoHA consider the medical tests valid for 1 year



Ok then will book on Mar-19 first week then. thanks


----------



## Mo_Salah (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi guys, I finally decided to submit a feedback to the Global Feedback unit of DHA. Hope things will go alright  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Mo_Salah said:


> Hi guys, I finally decided to submit a feedback to the Global Feedback unit of DHA. Hope things will go alright
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Feedback on what?


----------



## mcsg (Oct 31, 2018)

I got a CO contact today asking for my husband's Evidence of functional English.

He has Vocational English with IELTS taken on 21 Nov 2015 but we submitted on 20 Nov 2018. So I guess the CO did not accept this even though it's still within 3 years.

We already have a Certification from his university which states that English was the medium of instruction ready. My question is: do we still need to have this certified by a notary public? The document was signed by the University Registrar.

ANZSCO: 224111
EOI: 03-Sep-2018
Queensland Pre-Invite: 20-Oct-2018
Submitted docs: 24-Oct-2018
ITA: 03-Nov-2018
Lodged: 20-Nov-2018
CO Contact: 6-Feb-2019


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

mcsg said:


> I got a CO contact today asking for my husband's Evidence of functional English.
> 
> He has Vocational English with IELTS taken on 21 Nov 2015 but we submitted on 20 Nov 2018. So I guess the CO did not accept this even though it's still within 3 years.
> 
> ...


Signature of the university register is enough .... & it is normal that the CO did not accept this IELTS result as it exceeded the 3 year by the time he started the application assessment,

Did you already uploaded the university certificate before along with the old IELTS result or you're still going to upload it as answering the CO contact ?!

Also please be noted that you must upload also your husband's graduation certificate & transcript along with the university letter that stating that English was the main study language


----------



## mcsg (Oct 31, 2018)

Gezery said:


> Signature of the university register is enough .... & it is normal that the CO did not accept this IELTS result as it exceeded the 3 year by the time he started the application assessment,
> 
> Did you already uploaded the university certificate before along with the old IELTS result or you're still going to upload it as answering the CO contact ?!
> 
> Also please be noted that you must upload also your husband's graduation certificate & transcript along with the university letter that stating that English was the main study language


Thanks Gazery! No, we did not attach since we thought his IELTS was still valid.

Thanks for the reminder as well. We have already uploaded his Diploma and Transcript when we lodged the application. So do I need to re-upload again?


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

mcsg said:


> I got a CO contact today asking for my husband's Evidence of functional English.
> 
> He has Vocational English with IELTS taken on 21 Nov 2015 but we submitted on 20 Nov 2018. So I guess the CO did not accept this even though it's still within 3 years.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm surprised why CO contacted for IELTS when it was within 3 years at the time you received the invitation. As far as I know, the CO would look at the date at the time of the Invitation but it doesn't matter even if your IELTS expires afterwards


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

Gezery said:


> Generate the HAP ID & do it ... I assume that you already obtained the required PCC for visa lodging so your first entry date would be the PCC date so you can just do the medical as soon as possible



My PCC date is 4-Dec-2018, and my PCC is valid for 180 days, means my IED would be 4-June-19 ????


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

sahir01 said:


> My PCC date is 4-Dec-2018, and my PCC is valid for 180 days, means my IED would be 4-June-19 ????


Your PCC date is valid a) for 1 year as per the rules 2) CO has the liberty to not ask for a new one even if that date is up.

Unless you got the 180 days from an authorized Australian entity (MARA agent, or Australian Authorities or some new rule or something), the 180 days is just wrong.


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

mcsg said:


> Thanks Gazery! No, we did not attach since we thought his IELTS was still valid.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder as well. We have already uploaded his Diploma and Transcript when we lodged the application. So do I need to re-upload again?


I'd recommend that you upload it again under the "spouse evidence of English" to make everything clear to the CO


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

sangakkara said:


> Well, I'm surprised why CO contacted for IELTS when it was within 3 years at the time you received the invitation. As far as I know, the CO would look at the date at the time of the Invitation but it doesn't matter even if your IELTS expires afterwards


theoretically you are correct .... but we will never know how COs work


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

sahir01 said:


> My PCC date is 4-Dec-2018, and my PCC is valid for 180 days, means my IED would be 4-June-19 ????


According to DoHA your PCC should be valid until 3-Dec-2019 .... Most probably your last date to enter will be the same 3-Dec-2019 & that's why I told you just finalize the medical test & wait for the DG


----------



## mcsg (Oct 31, 2018)

Gezery said:


> I'd recommend that you upload it again under the "spouse evidence of English" to make everything clear to the CO


Thanks again, Gezery! Will do as recommended


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

mcsg said:


> Thanks again, Gezery! Will do as recommended


Good luck & your direct grant would come faster than expected


----------



## SachinPreeti9 (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi, yes, CO asked for recent employment which was not claimed.


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

323211 Fitter, SA Nomination applied on 01-02-2018,, Any idea how long it will take for Sate nomination and ITA


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

Dear All, Just wanted to check whether we need to upload any additional documents for 190 Visa specifically over and above the documents that are required for 189 Visa?


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Dear All, Just wanted to check whether we need to upload any additional documents for 190 Visa specifically over and above the documents that are required for 189 Visa?


Nope ... nothing specific more than the same checklist for 189 visa


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

I lodged my visa on 6th Nov and did my health check on 12 Dec. Results of these were uploaded on 17th Dec to immi account and hence my application shows Last Updated Date as 17 Dec 2018. Does this mean that my effective date has changed from 6 Nov to 17 Dec??? Will this have an impact on when I get my grant??


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Dear All, Just wanted to check whether we need to upload any additional documents for 190 Visa specifically over and above the documents that are required for 189 Visa?


No, I don't think any different between 189 and 190 in term of visa lodgment.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gezery (Jul 23, 2017)

mike_alpha said:


> I lodged my visa on 6th Nov and did my health check on 12 Dec. Results of these were uploaded on 17th Dec to immi account and hence my application shows Last Updated Date as 17 Dec 2018. Does this mean that my effective date has changed from 6 Nov to 17 Dec??? Will this have an impact on when I get my grant??


Nope ... your lodge date still is your effective one


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

SachinPreeti9 said:


> Hi, yes, CO asked for recent employment which was not claimed.


Thank for your info, I'm more anxious now as I did not prepare employment evidences for my 4 years employment out of last 10 years.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

SachinPreeti9 said:


> Hi, yes, CO asked for recent employment which was not claimed.


Dear Sachin, if the experience was not claimed then why was CO interested in details? BTW what kind of details you eventually provided for the Employment under scanner?

I am not claiming any points for the initial period at the start of my employment as its not relevant to my field (IT) so wondering if CO may ask questions around the same !


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Dear Sachin, if the experience was not claimed then why was CO interested in details?!


Same reason they check your facebook profile ... just part of your overall application.


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

Anyad said:


> Same reason they check your facebook profile ... just part of your overall application.



Thanks. Can you answer the 2nd part of my question in above post please?


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Dear Sachin, if the experience was not claimed then why was CO interested in details? BTW what kind of details you eventually provided for the Employment under scanner?
> 
> I am not claiming any points for the initial period at the start of my employment as its not relevant to my field (IT) so wondering if CO may ask questions around the same !


Whether the CO will ask for non-claimed employment would depends on the CO. He might ask or might not. Highly likely not


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Thanks. Can you answer the 2nd part of my question in above post please?


Didn't understand the second part sorry... can you rephrase please and I'll do my best to answer.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

2 DGs have been reported on Immitracker with a date of Lodgement 20.11.19


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> 2 DGs have been reported on Immitracker with a date of Lodgement 20.11.19


Cool!


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

Mina2022 said:


> 2 DGs have been reported on Immitracker with a date of Lodgement 20.11.19


Sounds great! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bubbu (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi All, 

My husband is the primary applicant and we have applied for 190 NSW and Victoria with a score of 75. Just wanted to know how mu h funds we need to show it in the account. 

TIA


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

Bubbu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My husband is the primary applicant and we have applied for 190 NSW and Victoria with a score of 75. Just wanted to know how mu h funds we need to show it in the account.
> 
> TIA


Hello Babbu,

For VIC as per https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190 main applicant and one depended need minimum $35,000


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> 2 DGs have been reported on Immitracker with a date of Lodgement 20.11.19


That is same person updating twice.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

NC.1984 said:


> That is same person updating twice.


At least we know it's catching up 189 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbu (Oct 10, 2018)

hanak said:


> Hello Babbu,
> 
> For VIC as per https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190 main applicant and one depended need minimum $35,000







Thank you, any idea about NSW. What is the period that I have to show the funds for?


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

Bubbu said:


> Thank you, any idea about NSW. What is the period that I have to show the funds for?


There's nothing mentioned about proof of fund for visa 190 SS. Hence it's not necessary. you can check this info by visiting their website.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Dear Sachin, if the experience was not claimed then why was CO interested in details? BTW what kind of details you eventually provided for the Employment under scanner?
> 
> I am not claiming any points for the initial period at the start of my employment as its not relevant to my field (IT) so wondering if CO may ask questions around the same !


I asked a MARA agent/lawyer (I personally like very much) this question and this was their response:

*My Question*



PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hi Mark - thank you so much for doing this. I have learnt so much reading through your answers and listening to your show - it is great to see your empathetic client-centered approach to providing your services.
> 
> I have a question regarding the GSM visas 189 / 190 / 489:
> 
> ...


*Their Answer*



MarkNortham said:


> Hi PrettyIsotonic -
> 
> Thanks for the note and kind words! We've noticed that over the last 6 months or so, for skilled visas DHA is taking a closer look at skilled employment claims including more verification visits (or calls) to current or former employers, etc. What's also new is that they are looking into employment that is used to meet the deeming period (ie, 2 years for some ACS candidates, etc) where the employment is considered skilled by the skills assessor, but cannot be counted for points because it's used to meet the minimum amount of skilled employment to meet the particular deeming period (to be deemed as "skilled") of the skills assessor. DHA clearly considers this skilled employment to be fair game for all verification checks, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I asked a MARA agent/lawyer (I personally like very much) this question and this was their response:


Thanks PrettyIsotonic for your inputs. Really helpful.

What makes me worry is that not only my initial experience is irrelevant but its hard to get any sound evidences (for example bank statements, salary slips) except the Relieving / Experience letter from the first employer. Reason being, 15 years back, in Non IT field, there was no online system and hence salary slips were not issued every month. Also I closed my original Bank account because I changed my city altogether so there was no point in maintaining an account in the city where I don't live any more


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic, while I have your attention here, can I request you to share one more inputs based on your experience and knowledge please.

We have lodged a Joint Application as we are claiming 5 points for Partner Skills as well. Immi Account does not ask for any specific details about the Spouse employment. It only asks for Spouse's Skill Assessment and English Language Capability in addition to Generic details (like Passport, Relationship Evidence, Form 80 etc).

In your opinion, what all documents we should upload for the Spouse in relation to her Employment History to avoid any CO query?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Thanks PrettyIsotonic for your inputs. Really helpful.
> 
> What makes me worry is that not only my initial experience is irrelevant but its hard to get any sound evidences (for example bank statements, salary slips) except the Relieving / Experience letter from the first employer. Reason being, 15 years back, in Non IT field, there was no online system and hence salary slips were not issued every month. Also I closed my original Bank account because I changed my city altogether so there was no point in maintaining an account in the city where I don't live any more


Don't worry my friend, there are lots of people in a similar situation (plus I think only the past 10 years is declared).

I too have heaps of offshore casual work experience that I don't have solid evidence for and will have to cobble together if asked for it.

If I am asked for evidence of those episodes I intend to reply with: 

_"These employment episodes asked for are not in or closely related to my nominated occupation, nor was used by my skills assessment authority in deeming me skilled for this visa. The employment episodes were shared with DHA for purely record keeping reasons, and not for any points claims." _

In fact, when I was submitting my visa application I was asked to provide a reason before proceeding for not submitting all required evidence (it was prompting me for 'offshore work evidence') - and I stated something similar to above; that I have no skilled employment or claims of any skilled employment offshore, hence no evidence is being provided.

I've had one CO contact so far and I haven't been asked for it, in case that helps


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> PrettyIsotonic, while I have your attention here, can I request you to share one more inputs based on your experience and knowledge please.
> 
> We have lodged a Joint Application as we are claiming 5 points for Partner Skills as well. Immi Account does not ask for any specific details about the Spouse employment. It only asks for Spouse's Skill Assessment and English Language Capability in addition to Generic details (like Passport, Relationship Evidence, Form 80 etc).
> 
> In your opinion, what all documents we should upload for the Spouse in relation to her Employment History to avoid any CO query?


Based on what Mark Northam said above, I would submit employment evidence of any employment episodes deducted (or considered) by your partners skills assessing authority to deem them skilled. 

So for my skills assessing authority it is that 1-year post-qualification experience period, for ACS I believe it varies from 1-6 years (1 for Australian qualifications).


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Based on what Mark Northam said above, I would submit employment evidence of any employment episodes deducted (or considered) by your partners skills assessing authority to deem them skilled.
> 
> So for my skills assessing authority it is that 1-year post-qualification experience period, for ACS I believe it varies from 1-6 years (1 for Australian qualifications).


Got the point. My question was for the Secondary Applicant. We are submitting all relevant documents for Primary Applicant. However we were wondering whether we need to submit similar documents (Bank Statements, Tax Forms) for Secondary Applicant as well !


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Got the point. My question was for the Secondary Applicant. We are submitting all relevant documents for Primary Applicant. However we were wondering whether we need to submit similar documents (Bank Statements, Tax Forms) for Secondary Applicant as well !


I meant for the Secondary Applicant in my post  Based on the MARA advice above, I would submit employment evidence (bank statements, tax forms, payslips, contact, all the stuff submitted to the skills assessing authority) for the employment episodes deducted/considered to deem the secondary applicant 'skilled'.


----------



## kartikB (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi All,

Can someone please give me an idea of how long it would take me to receive an invitation letter? Please see the details below :

EOI date - 04-02-2019
ANZSCO Code – 233411 (Electronics Engineering) 
Age – 30
Education – 15
Masters in Australia – 5
PTE – 20 (90 each)
SS – 5
I applied for 189 with 70 and NSW state sponsorship 190 with 75 points.

Thanks,
kartik


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Don't worry my friend, there are lots of people in a similar situation (plus I think only the past 10 years is declared).
> 
> I too have heaps of offshore casual work experience that I don't have solid evidence for and will have to cobble together if asked for it.
> 
> ...


Hi @PrettyIsotonic

Thank for your useful information. In my case, ACS deducted 4 years experiences, this period was out of 10 years at the time I create EOI, that's why I did not list this company in my employment history. From your shared info, I believe that I need to upload evidences for that 4-years period, but I only can provide Employment Reference letter and 3 years of 4 of superannuation history. I uploaded super log book as a part of claimed employments and now I am going to upload ER for this company (I could not get bank statements, contract as it also 15 years ago). Please help to share your opinion on what do I need to do to strengthen my case? 
Thank you.


----------



## LuckyRavi (Aug 9, 2018)

Hello All,
I recently submitted NSW nomination. 
Could anyone please post details about obtaining USA police clearance certificate.
Thank you for the reply in advance.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

LuckyRavi said:


> Hello All,
> I recently submitted NSW nomination.
> Could anyone please post details about obtaining USA police clearance certificate.
> Thank you for the reply in advance.


Search for the USA here and read the requirements carefully  

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/contact-us/offices-and-locations/list


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kartikB said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please give me an idea of how long it would take me to receive an invitation letter? Please see the details below :
> 
> ...


You might have better luck in the NSW-specific thread:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2018-a.html


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

davidng said:


> Hi @PrettyIsotonic
> 
> Thank for your useful information. In my case, ACS deducted 4 years experiences, this period was out of 10 years at the time I create EOI, that's why I did not list this company in my employment history. From your shared info, I believe that I need to upload evidences for that 4-years period, but I only can provide Employment Reference letter and 3 years of 4 of superannuation history. I uploaded super log book as a part of claimed employments and now I am going to upload ER for this company (I could not get bank statements, contract as it also 15 years ago). Please help to share your opinion on what do I need to do to strengthen my case?
> Thank you.


I can completely understand why you are on the fence about whether you should wait for a CO to contact you regarding that employment period or not - given it was so long ago - personally I would upload whatever I can.

Might be worth to have a quick consultation with a reputable MARA agent to hear their thoughts given you only have the employment reference letter and 3/4 superannuation records.


----------



## Inder07 (Sep 12, 2018)

hi Friends

Finally received the golden emails for me and my husband. This form has helped a lot during whole process.
Really thankful to all the members.

Timeline 
Visa lodged on 13/08/2018
CO contact on 17/12/2018 for further relationship documents
Granted on 08/02/2019
IED 23/07/2019


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Inder07 said:


> hi Friends
> 
> Finally received the golden emails for me and my husband. This form has helped a lot during whole process.
> Really thankful to all the members.
> ...


That is awesome!

CO contacted you on 17 December 2018?

Would you be able to share when you responded to the CO contact? 

Almost similar profile here so curious


----------



## Inder07 (Sep 12, 2018)

CO contacted on 17/12/2018 and I replied on 18/12/2018.


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

Inder07 said:


> CO contacted on 17/12/2018 and I replied on 18/12/2018.


Congratulations mate, may I know your occupation?


----------



## aakash.chauhan (Dec 16, 2018)

Hey Guys,

I need your suggestion here. I am process of lodging my visa application. 

In my first job, i used to get salary in cash and i have RnR letter, experiences letter, salary slips, Form-16 as documents. I also have Income Tax Return but salary mentioned in that not matching with Form-16 because I was also working as part time (casual work) for which i didn’t claim experience points (also don’t have any docs for this). 

Do you think will there be any problem of I submit Tax statement?


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

hi

Does any body know how long it will take for 190 with 75 points for code 261313.
Is there any chance of getting it ?
Any idea on whether 489 were open to any of places in australia for code 261313?

Please help me with information


----------



## r13nick (Feb 3, 2019)

Inder07 said:


> hi Friends
> 
> Finally received the golden emails for me and my husband. This form has helped a lot during whole process.
> Really thankful to all the members.
> ...


Many Congratulations to you.


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

r13nick said:


> Many Congratulations to you.


Congratulations and all the best. Is 190 picking up or still slow?

Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


----------



## r13nick (Feb 3, 2019)

AsYouSow said:


> Congratulations and all the best. Is 190 picking up or still slow?
> 
> Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk




Just started my journey mate. Even i am curious to know about 190. If someone can shed some light on it. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sketchjar (Nov 16, 2018)

Hi, Any latest trend on 190. As per immitracker, it is showing mid Nov CO contacts and grants?


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

I need to correct overseas deputation year, for ACS positive outcome. ACS outcome came around 6 months back. Year was incorrect in SD. Please help what can I do, as I need to fill EOI?


----------



## jigar2018 (Sep 17, 2018)

Congratulations.




Inder07 said:


> hi Friends
> 
> Finally received the golden emails for me and my husband. This form has helped a lot during whole process.
> Really thankful to all the members.
> ...


----------



## jigar2018 (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi,

I have an employment verification call recently. The HR manager told some additional role & responsibilities I performed after the visa application submission date but not mentioned on the employer reference letter. 

Is this normal? 

What are the key items that the department verify during EV?


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

Does employment verification happen to everyone? Is this normal? Should I also expect one? 



jigar2018 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an employment verification call recently. The HR manager told some additional role & responsibilities I performed after the visa application submission date but not mentioned on the employer reference letter.
> 
> ...


----------



## jigar2018 (Sep 17, 2018)

Based on what I observed on the forum, my opinion is that they do it randomly.



mike_alpha said:


> Does employment verification happen to everyone? Is this normal? Should I also expect one?


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

Someone please help!!! Need this information urgently. I need to correct overseas deputation year, for ACS positive outcome. ACS outcome came around 6 months back. Year was incorrect in SD. Please help what can I do, as I need to fill EOI?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

PSA said:


> Someone please help!!! Need this information urgently. I need to correct overseas deputation year, for ACS positive outcome. ACS outcome came around 6 months back. Year was incorrect in SD. Please help what can I do, as I need to fill EOI?


Contact ACS mate


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Contact ACS mate


It is more than 60 days , almost 6 months now , after ACS outcome. How much time will ACS take to correct it, and what is the process?


----------



## Ziad Sal (May 16, 2018)

*Hi all*

Below is my timeline:


ANZSCO : 233211
Offshore 
Syrian / I live in Dubai
Submitted through Agent
Points: 25(Age)+ 10(PTE-Eng)+15(Edu)+ 15(Exp) + 5 VIC sponsor 
Total: 65+5 points
EOI: 15-5-2018
VIC-190
Invited: 30-10-18
Lodged : 11-11-2018
Finally !! Co Contact: 29-1-2019
Asking for Polio vaccine Cert. since i visited my home country recently (Syria) 
CO reply: 5-2-2019
Grant : Pending 

Wish me Luck !!
wish all the best and hope these information can be helpful to you.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Did anyone receive an Invite for 190 today?


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

All the best ziad. May you get your grant soon.



Ziad Sal said:


> Below is my timeline:
> 
> 
> ANZSCO : 233211
> ...


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

jigar2018 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More is better, less is not. Shows you performed more than mentioned. 

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

PSA said:


> It is more than 60 days , almost 6 months now , after ACS outcome. How much time will ACS take to correct it, and what is the process?


You can make the changes till the invite has not come. As suggested by PI, initiate the changes.

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

"Applicants who wish to dispute the outcome of the assessment result can in the first instance 

contact the ACS via email to discuss the result with their case officer - [email protected] or 

submit a Review or Appeal application – ACS Review & Appeal Information."

May be this is helpful

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo_Salah (Apr 24, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> "Applicants who wish to dispute the outcome of the assessment result can in the first instance
> 
> contact the ACS via email to discuss the result with their case officer - [email protected] or
> 
> ...




Hey kavipihu,

Hope you and your fam are good. Really nice to see you are back here sometimes trying to help out other members 

I have a question, last week I sent a feedback to the Global feedback unit and received an acknowledgement email 2 days later. If I remember correctly, you did also send a feedback to them for your case. Would you mind telling me which date did you send a feedback, and when did you receive a proper response from them? Was it in 15 working days like what they told in their website?

Await your reply. Many appreciation for your input, kavipihu.

Regards


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> You can make the changes till the invite has not come. As suggested by PI, initiate the changes.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


How to initiate the process, what is the process and how much time it takes?


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Mo_Salah said:


> Hey kavipihu,
> 
> Hope you and your fam are good. Really nice to see you are back here sometimes trying to help out other members
> 
> ...


Hi Salah, we are all good, been busy in packing since we didn't have much time. Making our lifetume move on the coming 3rd Mar. But I am always there to help, just pm me. For your query, I sent on 4th December and got reply in 2 days too. Pretty standard stuff like yours. 

All the best. Time is coming for you too!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

PSA said:


> How to initiate the process, what is the process and how much time it takes?


In my last post, there is an email ID. please send email there. Also, you can make note in EOI, if that's possible..

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> "Applicants who wish to dispute the outcome of the assessment result can in the first instance
> 
> contact the ACS via email to discuss the result with their case officer - [email protected] or
> 
> ...


Hi, I sent an email. In how much time do they generally respond?


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

Any grants today?? I have a Nov 6th application and there has been nothing and I am losing my head. There have been CO contacts till 21 Nov. Does that mean I might get a direct grant?? And when???


----------



## hiennguyen89 (Oct 4, 2018)

mike_alpha said:


> Any grants today?? I have a Nov 6th application and there has been nothing and I am losing my head. There have been CO contacts till 21 Nov. Does that mean I might get a direct grant?? And when???




it very much depends on how lucky you are, because I lodged 14 Nov, but nothing happens by now, however I saw immitracker, 20 Nov applications got direct grant or 18 Nov applications got Co Contact. Be patient guy, I know alot of people still wait for more than 6 months, there is nothing coming up. 
Forget it or prepare in advance docs if some expire 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiennguyen89 (Oct 4, 2018)

jigar2018 said:


> Congratulations.




How long have you guys married? Why do they still ask for further docs proving your relationship? What kind of docs have you send them. Thank you very much, Me and my husband got married for 6 years, no baby yet. I am abit concerned about their request 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiennguyen89 (Oct 4, 2018)

Inder07 said:


> hi Friends
> 
> Finally received the golden emails for me and my husband. This form has helped a lot during whole process.
> Really thankful to all the members.
> ...




How long you guy been in married? What kind of docs Co asked ? I and my husband haven't got baby yet. I am a bit concerned about this. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

*When applying for a new ACS, how can we link that to the old(still valid) one?*

When applying for a new ACS, how can we link that to the old(still valid) one?


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi Seniors, 

I recently updated my EOI and can see date of effect has changed. Is it going to impact outcome ? Does it affect ranking of application?



Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## shayx (May 4, 2018)

ankitmat22 said:


> It seems the Grant's for 190 visas have really slowed down.



Hi,
I lodged my application on 5 June 2018. CO contacted me for more info on 27Sept. i uploaded the documents on 16 Oct. Until now i have not heard from my CO. As i do not engage an agent for my application, i am not sure if the documents are sufficient. I requested a letter from my spouse's uni to proof that the medium of instruction is in english but the letter only came after the deadline of 28days to submit for additional info. Hence, i drop her an email and attach the letter, though i read that they discourage us to lodge it via email but i couldnt attach the letter in the immiaaccount. drop an email and haven't had any reply though. 
Should i lodge a feedback form to check on my status?


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

Ziad Sal said:


> Below is my timeline:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Ziad / other friends,

Can you please inform under which circumstances polio certificate is to be submitted? I lodged application with medical as per HAP form. No where in the application is written that polio certificate is required. Is it at the discretion of CO to ask for polio certificate?

Appreciate valuable inputs..

Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## Y-ME101 (Feb 11, 2019)

*What are the chances to get invitation under 190 from NSW or Victoria under 261313*

Hi Guys,
What are the chances that i will get 190 invitation from NSW or Victoria for 261313 with 80 points in 1-2 months. 
EOI updated - 9th Feb 2019

Thanks
Amit


----------



## Y-ME101 (Feb 11, 2019)

*chance in 190 for 80 points to get invitation*

Hi guys,
What are the chances that I will get an invitation for 261313 with 80 points from VIC and NSW within 1-2 months. 
I updated my EOI on 11th Feb 2019.

Thanks
Amit


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Y-ME101 said:


> Hi guys,
> What are the chances that I will get an invitation for 261313 with 80 points from VIC and NSW within 1-2 months.
> I updated my EOI on 11th Feb 2019.
> 
> ...


Why don't you go for 189, you can surely get an invitation this round.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

PSA said:


> When applying for a new ACS, how can we link that to the old(still valid) one?


No need, with all the inputs details, it will take you to the old ACS documents you have uploaded.

you can only add new documents , cannot delete the old documents.

Cheers!!!


----------



## Mo_Salah (Apr 24, 2018)

shayx said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my application on 5 June 2018. CO contacted me for more info on 27Sept. i uploaded the documents on 16 Oct. Until now i have not heard from my CO. As i do not engage an agent for my application, i am not sure if the documents are sufficient. I requested a letter from my spouse's uni to proof that the medium of instruction is in english but the letter only came after the deadline of 28days to submit for additional info. Hence, i drop her an email and attach the letter, though i read that they discourage us to lodge it via email but i couldnt attach the letter in the immiaaccount. drop an email and haven't had any reply though.
> 
> Should i lodge a feedback form to check on my status?




I reckon you can just submit a feedback to GFU, there is nothing to lose now. I am in the same situation like you, and I submitted a feedback last week. 

Regards


----------



## Ziad Sal (May 16, 2018)

Maximus said:


> Hello Ziad / other friends,
> 
> Can you please inform under which circumstances polio certificate is to be submitted? I lodged application with medical as per HAP form. No where in the application is written that polio certificate is required. Is it at the discretion of CO to ask for polio certificate?
> 
> ...



Hi,
There is few countries around the world, such as Syria, Pakistan, Yemen ...etc which the UN declared as infected by Polio virus, and you can find the list of these countries on the home-affairs website.
If you visited these countries recently, than you need to get a polio vaccine and provide a cert. of the same.
Be careful, as this vaccine is not allowed for pregnant women, so one should be aware when lodging his family visa about such issue if he is originally from there, and plan his way around.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

shayx said:


> Hi,
> I lodged my application on 5 June 2018. CO contacted me for more info on 27Sept. i uploaded the documents on 16 Oct. Until now i have not heard from my CO. As i do not engage an agent for my application, i am not sure if the documents are sufficient. I requested a letter from my spouse's uni to proof that the medium of instruction is in english but the letter only came after the deadline of 28days to submit for additional info. Hence, i drop her an email and attach the letter, though i read that they discourage us to lodge it via email but i couldnt attach the letter in the immiaaccount. drop an email and haven't had any reply though.
> Should i lodge a feedback form to check on my status?


Hey buddy

Why couldn't you attach the letter via Immiaccount? 

What was the CO contact for?

I would definitely lodge a feedback form ASAP to check whether your documents have been 'received' - otherwise the next CO contact may be for a VAC2 invoice and unnecessarily delay your grant.


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

Ziad Sal said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is few countries around the world, such as Syria, Pakistan, Yemen ...etc which the UN declared as infected by Polio virus, and you can find the list of these countries on the home-affairs website.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ziad! 

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Hi all,
What happened to Visa 190 Grants, do not see any grants in this week.
Why they are slow. Anyone know reason behind this.


ANZSCO-233512
Pre-Invite-25 Aug 18, 190 QLD
Documents Submitted- 28 Aug 18
Invitation- 05 Sep 18
190 Visa Lodged- 17 Sep 18
CO Contact- 18 Dec 18 for More Employment Evidence 
Documents Submitted- 20 Dec 18
Visa Grant- Awaited

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hi all,
> What happened to Visa 190 Grants, do not see any grants in this week.
> Why they are slow. Anyone know reason behind this.
> 
> ...


Yes we all are worried on this front - not many grants since last 1 week 

BTW could you please let us know which all documents you had submitted originally for your Employment evidence which CO did not fine adequate?

Also what additional documents you finally uploaded on 20 Dec?


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Yes we all are worried on this front - not many grants since last 1 week
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Initially during application Lodged I submitted all documents like Salary Certificate, Bank Statement, EPF Statement, ITR Documents, Appointment Letters and Reference letter with Roles and Responsibilities.
But CO contacted for Reference Letter with Position and Dates wise Responsibilities as earlier I submitted was overall roles and responsibilities with only mentioning current designation.
So I submitted on 20 December as per Required by CO.


ANZSCO-233512
Pre-Invite-25 Aug 18, 190 QLD
Documents Submitted- 28 Aug 18
Invitation- 05 Sep 18
190 Visa Lodged- 17 Sep 18
CO Contact- 18 Dec 18 for More Employment Evidence 
Documents Submitted- 20 Dec 18
Visa Grant- Awaited

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Initially during application Lodged I submitted all documents like Salary Certificate, Bank Statement, EPF Statement, ITR Documents, Appointment Letters and Reference letter with Roles and Responsibilities.
> But CO contacted for Reference Letter with Position and Dates wise Responsibilities as earlier I submitted was overall roles and responsibilities with only mentioning current designation.
> So I submitted on 20 December as per Required by CO.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response.

That's really surprising to hear. CO was not satisfied with so many proofs. 

Is your overall experience more than 10 years? If yes, whether you submitted proofs for the entire experience or only for last 10 years?


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My overall experience is 9 years. 

I am also surprised for this letter as I also submitted the National Engineer Registration (RPEQ) Letter as a Mechanical Engineer and also Registration Certificate of BPEQ as a Mechanical Engineer.

With all this proof he was demanded the reference letter.

But anyhow more all docs already submitted so I hope will get my grant soon.


ANZSCO-233512
Pre-Invite-25 Aug 18, 190 QLD
Documents Submitted- 28 Aug 18
Invitation- 05 Sep 18
190 Visa Lodged- 17 Sep 18
CO Contact- 18 Dec 18 for More Employment Evidence 
Documents Submitted- 20 Dec 18
Visa Grant- Awaited

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

Any body have idea that polio vaccine certificate should be latest one or we can submit the vaccination done few years ago. As i have submitted polio vaccination of my kids and it was done when they born around 6 years ago.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi Guys
iam a silent reader of this thread and looking for any grants but its becoming slow day by day dont know whts the reason for that, when can we except to pickp the process


----------



## kprakasham (Feb 12, 2019)

*190 - Health Assessment for additional applicant*

Dear All,

I have got the invite to apply on 01-Jun-2018 and I have applied on 04-Jun-2018.
I have updated all the documents and My first CO contact was 15-Sep. I have updated the information requested by CO.And I have got married on 14-Nov-2018 and 15- Nov-2018 I have updated the Change of circumstances and I made the payment for my wife as well. On Dec 03 2018 I have got a notification from my CO as the request for additional person in the application is valid and asked for the passport details. I have responded to CO on 08-12-2018. Also I have uploaded the relevant documents ( Marriage Certificate, National ID, Passport, Bank statement ( combined one), Facebook account ). Yesterday (11/02/2019) I have updated the form "1392 Pregnancy health undertaking as my wife is now pregnant. Until today (12/02/2019) I haven't got any update on my wife's health assessment. 
My questions are,
1. Can someone advise me when I might get the request for health assessment from CO.
2. And is there any other document I'm suppose to upload for grant ?
3. As my application is crossed the 90% application processing time ( more than 8 months) , any fair idea when I can expect the final grant ?
4. How long the homeaffairs team will take to provide the final grant after health assessment .

Thank you for reading this long message, and advise on this will be helpful and much appreciated. Thanks again.

Prakash


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

kprakasham said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have got the invite to apply on 01-Jun-2018 and I have applied on 04-Jun-2018.
> I have updated all the documents and My first CO contact was 15-Sep. I have updated the information requested by CO.And I have got married on 14-Nov-2018 and 15- Nov-2018 I have updated the Change of circumstances and I made the payment for my wife as well. On Dec 03 2018 I have got a notification from my CO as the request for additional person in the application is valid and asked for the passport details. I have responded to CO on 08-12-2018. Also I have uploaded the relevant documents ( Marriage Certificate, National ID, Passport, Bank statement ( combined one), Facebook account ). Yesterday (11/02/2019) I have updated the form "1392 Pregnancy health undertaking as my wife is now pregnant. Until today (12/02/2019) I haven't got any update on my wife's health assessment.
> ...



Health assessment for spouse involves taking X-ray. Co contact or not, you will not be able to submit health assessment until she delivers. Since you have now included your wife in your application, you might have to wait until your wife delivers to submit health assessment, new born baby details - Birth certificate; passport; medicals for baby - by including your baby in the application as well. 

Seniors/experienced people on this forum can add more.


----------



## kprakasham (Feb 12, 2019)

Thanks for your reply Harini, I had a call with Immigartion help desk guys and advise me to defer my wife's X ray using FORM 1392. But I'm just wondering when the health assessment will be initiated by CO ?.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

kprakasham said:


> Thanks for your reply Harini, I had a call with Immigartion help desk guys and advise me to defer my wife's X ray using FORM 1392. But I'm just wondering when the health assessment will be initiated by CO ?.


Yes X-ray will be deferred until delivery. But without X-ray health assessment is not complete. Without complete health assessment your application is not complete. Hence you need to wait.


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

NAB1978 said:


> Any body have idea that polio vaccine certificate should be latest one or we can submit the vaccination done few years ago. As i have submitted polio vaccination of my kids and it was done when they born around 6 years ago.


Have you done with your medicals in UAE? The panel doctor will ask you questions and based on that you will be recommended to take polio vaccination.


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

nelutla said:


> Hi Guys
> iam a silent reader of this thread and looking for any grants but its becoming slow day by day dont know whts the reason for that, when can we except to pickp the process


Nobody knows why. One can only speculate but it is pointless to do so. Partly it's a luck factor as well. I spoke to my agent and he refrained me from sending calls or reminders although I am waiting since June 2018. Here is the standard time one needs to consider to avoid disappointment from waiting. All the best!









Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

Mohammed786 said:


> Have you done with your medicals in UAE? The panel doctor will ask you questions and based on that you will be recommended to take polio vaccination.


I have done my medicals in UAE. I have been asked by CO to provide polio vaccination certificates.


----------



## waseem.saifi (Jul 9, 2016)

Hello everyone, i have a bit different query, i have got my assessment done as an architectural Draftsperson (Vetassess) and filed the EOI, but since then no state willing to give invite and all state are closed for this occupation, now i have decided to go with another profile Architect and for this i have applied for aaca assessment, now i have a question let suppose i get through this assessment and later file an EOI with all the document supporting my job profile(which will be as an “architect”). Will this cause an issue of I withdrew old eoi as an architectural Draftsperson ? Please help i am confused. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Why the doctor in london clinic didn't ask you to take polio vaccine?
Anyways, is the CO asking the polio certificate for your whole family?
Did you or your family member travel to pakistan after May 2014 and stayed over there for 28 days or more?



NAB1978 said:


> Mohammed786 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you done with your medicals in UAE? The panel doctor will ask you questions and based on that you will be recommended to take polio vaccination.
> ...


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Is there some reason this polio vaccine is a big deal? Isn't it just a few bucks and can be done pretty much anywhere? 

If it were me I would just have it done and upload the documents with my lodgement... I wouldn't want anything slowing my grant down, that's just a couple of dollars and easy to get.


----------



## Ziad Sal (May 16, 2018)

Polio
If you are from the infected countries identified by the hope affairs, it it better to take vaccine for you and all applicants under you, it will cost only 2$ each and it is very safe and recomended for kids anyway, note it will be a boost shot only, not the full vaccine.
Just be aware if the wife is pregnant, she will not be allowed to take the vaccine 
And if you sent an old vaccine for your kids, better to go the clinic and let them have the boost shot, and re-upload to the account, it won't cost and it will save you the headache


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Ziad Sal said:


> Polio
> If you are from the infected countries identified by the hope affairs, it it better to take vaccine for you and all applicants under you, it will cost only 2$ each and it is very safe and recomended for kids anyway, note it will be a boost shot only, not the full vaccine.
> Just be aware if the wife is pregnant, she will not be allowed to take the vaccine
> And if you sent an old vaccine for your kids, better to go the clinic and let them have the boost shot, and re-upload to the account, it won't cost and it will save you the headache


Exactly... it's like $2... everyone here is spending tens of thousands on this process and people are all worried about polio vaccine. Why not just get it done no matter what? It's not going to break the bank


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

Does anyone have any idea why grants for 190 seem to have stopped entirely?


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

I have similar query. Can someone help !

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

mike_alpha said:


> Does anyone have any idea why grants for 190 seem to have stopped entirely?


It seems that way - but do remember the forum / immitracker / people on social media, these are but a small sample  (immitracker has reported grants daily though)

It certainly appears to be a slowdown in grants, and perhaps it is due to the large amount of visas being lodged due to the larger invitation rounds in October / November 2018 for 189 and hence manpower being devoted to manage that pipeline so it doesn't balloon up. 

Or it could be other visa subclasses taking priority too.

Personally I'm relying on the global processing times as an indicator which sort of takes the pressure off being anxious about the grant not materialising.

Anybody else with a CO contact in Dec 2018 waiting? Or lodged in August 2018?


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> It seems that way - but do remember the forum / immitracker / people on social media, these are but a small sample  (immitracker has reported grants daily though)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am also waiting....


ANZSCO-233512
Pre-Invite-25 Aug 18, 190 QLD
Documents Submitted- 28 Aug 18
Invitation- 05 Sep 18
190 Visa Lodged- 17 Sep 18
CO Contact- 18 Dec 18 for More Employment Evidence 
Documents Submitted- 20 Dec 18
Visa Grant- Awaited

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

mike_alpha said:


> Does anyone have any idea why grants for 190 seem to have stopped entirely?




Yesterday 5 grants of Visa 190 shown on immitracker. So we can’t say they stopped entirely 


ANZSCO-233512
Pre-Invite-25 Aug 18, 190 QLD
Documents Submitted- 28 Aug 18
Invitation- 05 Sep 18
190 Visa Lodged- 17 Sep 18
CO Contact- 18 Dec 18 for More Employment Evidence 
Documents Submitted- 20 Dec 18
Visa Grant- Awaited

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

erjaspal75 said:


> I am also waiting....
> 
> 
> ANZSCO-233512
> ...


Awesome  do post if you hear anything. 

What was the further employment evidence asked?


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Awesome  do post if you hear anything.
> 
> 
> 
> What was the further employment evidence asked?




Work Reference Letter with Designation and Date wise. 


ANZSCO-233512
Pre-Invite-25 Aug 18, 190 QLD
Documents Submitted- 28 Aug 18
Invitation- 05 Sep 18
190 Visa Lodged- 17 Sep 18
CO Contact- 18 Dec 18 for More Employment Evidence 
Documents Submitted- 20 Dec 18
Visa Grant- Awaited

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

erjaspal75 said:


> Work Reference Letter with Designation and Date wise.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO-233512
> ...


Their employment reference letter is a little tricky to cover all the bases they are looking for, unless you have an employer very willing to chuck all that info in there.

From Immitracker it looks like they're at mid-November 2018 CO contact cases with a few scattered ahead, so hopefully another 1.5-2 months and we will have a decision.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Their employment reference letter is a little tricky to cover all the bases they are looking for, unless you have an employer very willing to chuck all that info in there.
> 
> 
> 
> From Immitracker it looks like they're at mid-November 2018 CO contact cases with a few scattered ahead, so hopefully another 1.5-2 months and we will have a decision.




Yes, my employer was agree to give so I submitted it.

The yesterday grants were from December CO contacts so hope our turn is on the way. Finger crossed.


ANZSCO-233512
Pre-Invite-25 Aug 18, 190 QLD
Documents Submitted- 28 Aug 18
Invitation- 05 Sep 18
190 Visa Lodged- 17 Sep 18
CO Contact- 18 Dec 18 for More Employment Evidence 
Documents Submitted- 20 Dec 18
Visa Grant- Awaited

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

erjaspal75 said:


> Yes, my employer was agree to give so I submitted it.
> 
> The yesterday grants were from December CO contacts so hope our turn is on the way. Finger crossed.
> 
> ...


hey your lucky to have that employer most of them are not happy to give and is that vaild question by CO iam wonder ?


----------



## Mo_Salah (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi everyone, 

The day has finally come, my visa have been granted today. All the details I have listed in my signature.

Thanks everyone so so much for their advice and supports through this period. Even though it was long and enduring, at the end of the day the journey would be achieved with hopes and patience. 

All the best for my brothers and sisters who are still waiting for their visas. Don't worry, you will have them granted real real soon.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Mo_Salah said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> The day has finally come, my visa have been granted today. All the details I have listed in my signature.
> 
> ...




Congratulations buddy


ANZSCO-233512
Pre-Invite-25 Aug 18, 190 QLD
Documents Submitted- 28 Aug 18
Invitation- 05 Sep 18
190 Visa Lodged- 17 Sep 18
CO Contact- 18 Dec 18 for More Employment Evidence 
Documents Submitted- 20 Dec 18
Visa Grant- Awaited

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Mo_Salah said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> The day has finally come, my visa have been granted today. All the details I have listed in my signature.
> 
> ...


congrats and wht was the reason for delay of uploading the PCC and PTE


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Mo_Salah said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> The day has finally come, my visa have been granted today. All the details I have listed in my signature.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Finally it's here.. what's IED

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo_Salah (Apr 24, 2018)

nelutla said:


> congrats and wht was the reason for delay of uploading the PCC and PTE


The PTE I believe my partner forgot to tick the option of sending her result to DHA when she registered for the test, and her overseas police clearance was asked for even though she didn't live in the country for more than 12 months I think.


----------



## Mo_Salah (Apr 24, 2018)

kavipihu said:


> Congratulations. Finally it's here.. what's IED
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


I am an onshore applicant, so there is not an IED for me in the visa I guess.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Mo_Salah said:


> The PTE I believe my partner forgot to tick the option of sending her result to DHA when she registered for the test, and her overseas police clearance was asked for even though she didn't live in the country for more than 12 months I think.


thanks for the reply iam in the same boat my partner worked in kuwait for 10 months with multiple breaks in a year like 2months+3months+4months+1months iam now worried are they going to ask pcc


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

Mo_Salah said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> The day has finally come, my visa have been granted today. All the details I have listed in my signature.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on receiving the grant 

How much total experience you have and did you submit Employment proofs for the entire employment period?


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Mo_Salah said:


> I am an onshore applicant, so there is not an IED for me in the visa I guess.


Wonderful!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi Friends,

I have got my NSW nomination approved but I find that my current company name is missing "Private" word in it, I reached to ACS but they asked me to submit a new application (priority) with new RNR letter, which I did today.

My question is if I get my new ACS letter how can I update that info in EOI, should I inform NSW/DIBP or can I update it myself while lodging my visa. please suggest. 

Thanks for your response.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Hey, 

Can someone point me in the right direction of where can I find the "employment reference letter?" Just want to double check if the reference letter my employer has provided has covered all the points. 

Thanks






PrettyIsotonic said:


> Their employment reference letter is a little tricky to cover all the bases they are looking for, unless you have an employer very willing to chuck all that info in there.
> 
> From Immitracker it looks like they're at mid-November 2018 CO contact cases with a few scattered ahead, so hopefully another 1.5-2 months and we will have a decision.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Avcor said:


> Hey,
> 
> Can someone point me in the right direction of where can I find the "employment reference letter?" Just want to double check if the reference letter my employer has provided has covered all the points.
> 
> Thanks


Sure thing buddy

"Employment references must:

•	be written on the official letterhead of the employer providing the reference

•	clearly show the employer’s full address, telephone and fax numbers, e-mail or website addresses on the letterhead

•	show, below their signature, the name, position and contact telephone number of the person who signed the reference

•	show:
o	the exact period of your employment
o	whether employment was permanent or temporary, full or part-time
o	the position(s) you held and duties undertaken
o	your salary.

The position should be described according to the nature of the duties undertaken (for example research chemist, accounts clerk). It should not be described in general terms (for example, research officer, public servant)."

https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Mo_Salah said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> The day has finally come, my visa have been granted today. All the details I have listed in my signature.
> 
> ...


Oct 2018 CO contact / Nov 2018 CO contact response! 

Inching closer to Dec :fingerscrossed:

Congrats! (will you be going to Juventus soon? )


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> mike_alpha said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have any idea why grants for 190 seem to have stopped entirely?
> ...


✋
Co contacted- 6th dec 2018
Lodged- 25th aug 2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ellay said:


> ✋
> Co contacted- 6th dec 2018
> Lodged- 25th aug 2018


We're almost identical:

Responded to CO contact - 6 Dec 2018
CO contact - 1 Dec 2018
Lodged - 21 Aug 2018


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> ellay said:
> 
> 
> > ✋
> ...


👍👍


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

Congratulations MO Salah we celebrate with you and we become very hopeful every passing day. Mine is coming tomorrow😊😊
Day 313 today 
Lodged 5 April 2018
CO contact 28August 2018 (additional employment evidence) 
Grant soon


----------



## Sananda (Apr 11, 2018)

I have applied for 189 with 70 and 190 with 75 points for software engineer 261313 with doe August 1st 2018
Can someone suggest when I can expect invitation?


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

Hello all,

I just got pre-invite from NSW. My question is; 

I haven't submit my pay slips for ACS assessment. Now I will submit the nomination application. Should I submit my pay slips from work or should I submit them when lodging 190 Visa later?


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

I suppose the ACS letter should be suffice at this stage. No need of pay slips.
Just check the immigration site for a confirmation. They have a checklist of documents


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

st080805 said:


> I suppose the ACS letter should be suffice at this stage. No need of pay slips.
> Just check the immigration site for a confirmation. They have a checklist of documents


Thanks for reply


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi Guys
i need your inputs on this my partner worked in kuwait for 10 months with multiple breaks in a year like 2months+3months+4months+1months do i need to pcc for that time period?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

nelutla said:


> Hi Guys
> i need your inputs on this my partner worked in kuwait for 10 months with multiple breaks in a year like 2months+3months+4months+1months do i need to pcc for that time period?


There have been instances of folks with less than 12 months cumulative stay being asked for a PCC nevertheless, I would get it if your priority is to avoid a CO contact


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> There have been instances of folks with less than 12 months cumulative stay being asked for a PCC nevertheless, I would get it if your priority is to avoid a CO contact


ok i mean from jan 2016 to march 2017 it was 9 months with break in between should i apply pcc then


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

nelutla said:


> ok i mean from jan 2016 to march 2017 it was 9 months with break in between should i apply pcc then


I would


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I would


thanks ivl arrange the doc and will apply


----------



## Kangdeep14 (Jan 18, 2019)

aise said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just got pre-invite from NSW. My question is;
> 
> I haven't submit my pay slips for ACS assessment. Now I will submit the nomination application. Should I submit my pay slips from work or should I submit them when lodging 190 Visa later?


What is your occupation and point breakdown please
Thanks


----------



## Kangdeep14 (Jan 18, 2019)

Hey guys. 
Can you please help me out with this question. My question is that Why NSW sent invitation to people with IT and accountant backround ?
Because NSW always send invitation to all occupations but today they only sent to Few people


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

ldsekar2406 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have got my NSW nomination approved but I find that my current company name is missing "Private" word in it, I reached to ACS but they asked me to submit a new application (priority) with new RNR letter, which I did today.
> 
> ...



Hi Friends,

Any suggestions for my above query, appreciate your response.


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

Kangdeep14 said:


> What is your occupation and point breakdown please
> Thanks


Check my signature please


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

Mo_Salah said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> The day has finally come, my visa have been granted today. All the details I have listed in my signature.
> 
> ...


Congrats Mhd. Salah! 

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

Mo_Salah said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> The day has finally come, my visa have been granted today. All the details I have listed in my signature.
> 
> ...


Congratulations buddy :fingerscrossed:


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi All,

I got the grant email today. Thank u every one for your guidance and help. Below is my time line.
.........................................
Electrical Engineer 233311
EA- Jan 2018
Points-age-25,education-15,pte-10,experience-15
EOI-27/08/2018-QLD(65+5)
Invited 17/09/18 QLD
lodged 30/09/18
CO Contact: 17/12/18 CO asked for Polio Vaccination and PCC for Pakistan and KSA
Reply to CO: 02/01/2019
Grant: 13/02/19


----------



## richa93 (Jan 14, 2019)

NAB1978 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the grant email today. Thank u every one for your guidance and help. Below is my time line.
> .........................................
> ...


Congratulations! I applied on 11th September..co contact on 10 Dec responded on 13th dec..grant awaited..

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

NAB1978 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the grant email today. Thank u every one for your guidance and help. Below is my time line.
> .........................................
> ...




Congratulations buddy


ANZSCO-233512
Pre-Invite-25 Aug 18, 190 QLD
Documents Submitted- 28 Aug 18
Invitation- 05 Sep 18
190 Visa Lodged- 17 Sep 18
CO Contact- 18 Dec 18 for More Employment Evidence 
Documents Submitted- 20 Dec 18
Visa Grant- Awaited

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

NAB1978 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the grant email today. Thank u every one for your guidance and help. Below is my time line.
> .........................................
> ...




Did you got Employment verification, if so how they do?


ANZSCO-233512
Pre-Invite-25 Aug 18, 190 QLD
Documents Submitted- 28 Aug 18
Invitation- 05 Sep 18
190 Visa Lodged- 17 Sep 18
CO Contact- 18 Dec 18 for More Employment Evidence 
Documents Submitted- 20 Dec 18
Visa Grant- Awaited

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

NAB1978 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the grant email today. Thank u every one for your guidance and help. Below is my time line.
> .........................................
> ...


Congratulations buddy.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Do we have to apply for each state on their respective website or is EOI with the option "Any" for 190 enough to get an invitation?


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

richa93 said:


> Congratulations! I applied on 11th September..co contact on 10 Dec responded on 13th dec..grant awaited..
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Thanx. I hope u will also get soon.


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Congratulations buddy
> 
> 
> ANZSCO-233512
> ...


Thank u


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Did you got Employment verification, if so how they do?
> 
> 
> ANZSCO-233512
> ...


No i did not get any CO contact for employment verification. Also no information how they did in my case.


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

hanak said:


> Congratulations buddy.


Thank u


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

NAB1978 said:


> No i did not get any CO contact for employment verification. Also no information how they did in my case.




Thanks for sharing.
What documents you upload for Experience claim


..................................

ANZSCO-233512
Pre-Invite-25 Aug 18, 190 QLD
Documents Submitted- 28 Aug 18
Invitation- 05 Sep 18
190 Visa Lodged- 17 Sep 18
CO Contact- 18 Dec 18 for More Employment Evidence 
Documents Submitted- 20 Dec 18
Visa Grant- Awaited

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> Do we have to apply for each state on their respective website or is EOI with the option "Any" for 190 enough to get an invitation?


Better to submit separate EOI for each state. If you select any, most states dont consider such candidates.


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> What documents you upload for Experience claim
> 
> 
> ...


Experience letters, salary slips, Offer letters, Residence permits, Final clearance or release letters from previous companies, Experience evaluation from EA


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

Finally my long journey of 2 years comes to an end with Grant email today. This was a very stressful journey with NJL on top of it. Special special special Thanks to @Tony and @keeda who supported me a lot throughout the journey and without them i could not make it for sure. To all fellow members.... pls do not loose hope as it will come for everyone. Below are my timelines

Journey started* on 17th March 2017
Submitted for Engineers Australia Assessment : 27-04-2017
EA Assessment Outcome : 30-05-2017
EOI created : 01-06-2017 with 65 points
Appeared in PTE again for score improvement : 18-11-2017 and cracked it and reached to 75
NSW invite received : 10-01-2018
190 Visa Lodged : 20-01-2018
1st CO contact for Polio Certificate : 24-04-2018
Employment Verification : 22-05-2018
NJL received due to HR refused to verify rnr letter signed by Direct Manager : 14-09-2018
NJL replied : 04-10-2018 (Attached 30+ Documents)
Visa Grant : 13-02-209
Everything was done by my own without help of any agent. only got support from fellow members of this forum







Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Congrats bro. All the best for your future endeavour. With regards to the COs request for pakistan PCC, did you upload it while lodging the visa and it was requested by CO again or u submitted it only after the COs request?


NAB1978 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the grant email today. Thank u every one for your guidance and help. Below is my time line.
> .........................................
> ...


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

adnanghafor said:


> Finally my long journey of 2 years comes to an end with Grant email today. This was a very stressful journey with NJL on top of it. Special special special Thanks to @Tony and @keeda who supported me a lot throughout the journey and without them i could not make it for sure. To all fellow members.... pls do not loose hope as it will come for everyone. Below are my timelines
> 
> Journey started* on 17th March 2017
> Submitted for Engineers Australia Assessment : 27-04-2017
> ...


Bro I have similar case where my HR replied to them that I am working with the organization for so and so date and hold this position but the reference letter provided is not signed by an authorized person. It is signed by my ex manager. What do you think is going to happen to my case and if I will receive NJL what all documents should I provide to prove? My employment verification was on 18th December 2018. Please reply ASAP.
Regards
Nishant Chauhan


----------



## Mani_2384 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi Experts I need your advice I have lodge my visa on 4 June 2018 under 2613 with 75 points I am still waiting for my visa grant. It's been almost 9 months. In Dec 2018 I received mail from CO asking for Australia value statement form. After that there is no update. Should I call DIBP? What is the number?


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

NC.1984 said:


> Bro I have similar case where my HR replied to them that I am working with the organization for so and so date and hold this position but the reference letter provided is not signed by an authorized person. It is signed by my ex manager. What do you think is going to happen to my case and if I will receive NJL what all documents should I provide to prove? My employment verification was on 18th December 2018. Please reply ASAP.
> Regards
> Nishant Chauhan


Make a fresh letter from Hr and provide more 3rd party evidencd and make your statement strong... notarize it as well and should be fine.. thats what i did

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

adnanghafor said:


> NC.1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Bro I have similar case where my HR replied to them that I am working with the organization for so and so date and hold this position but the reference letter provided is not signed by an authorized person. It is signed by my ex manager. What do you think is going to happen to my case and if I will receive NJL what all documents should I provide to prove? My employment verification was on 18th December 2018. Please reply ASAP.
> ...


Ok thanks mate, my HR is ready to make a new letter for me. I think I should wait for the response first then will reply accordingly.


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

adnanghafor said:


> Finally my long journey of 2 years comes to an end with Grant email today. This was a very stressful journey with NJL on top of it. Special special special Thanks to @Tony and @keeda who supported me a lot throughout the journey and without them i could not make it for sure. To all fellow members.... pls do not loose hope as it will come for everyone. Below are my timelines
> 
> Journey started* on 17th March 2017
> Submitted for Engineers Australia Assessment : 27-04-2017
> ...


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

adnanghafor said:


> Finally my long journey of 2 years comes to an end with Grant email today. This was a very stressful journey with NJL on top of it. Special special special Thanks to @Tony and @keeda who supported me a lot throughout the journey and without them i could not make it for sure. To all fellow members.... pls do not loose hope as it will come for everyone. Below are my timelines
> 
> Journey started* on 17th March 2017
> Submitted for Engineers Australia Assessment : 27-04-2017
> ...




Congrats bro! Your long waiting has been paid off.

Could you please give further details regarding how you managed the NJL, how you replied and what documents you uploaded?

It will be a great help for whoever might face similar case..

Thanks,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

jigar2018 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi,

May I know if this happened for your present employer or previous ones? 

How many years of experience you claimed?


Thanks,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

adnanghafor said:


> Finally my long journey of 2 years comes to an end with Grant email today. This was a very stressful journey with NJL on top of it. Special special special Thanks to @Tony and @keeda who supported me a lot throughout the journey and without them i could not make it for sure. To all fellow members.... pls do not loose hope as it will come for everyone. Below are my timelines
> 
> Journey started* on 17th March 2017
> Submitted for Engineers Australia Assessment : 27-04-2017
> ...


What a long journey - nice work addressing the NJL issues on your own 

Must be a huge relief.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

mahnoor101 said:


> Do we have to apply for each state on their respective website or is EOI with the option "Any" for 190 enough to get an invitation?


It depends my friend.

Some states it depends on your anzsco / some states they have a blanket policy.

You will have to read each state/territory 190 guidelines closely.

For example, the ACT states: "The ACT MUST be selected as your
preferred location on the EOI."

Page 12: http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...uments/190-matrix-guidelines-29-nov-18-6-.pdf


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> What a long journey - nice work addressing the NJL issues on your own
> 
> Must be a huge relief.


Hi 
Please can u clarify wht is NJL issues mean never heard about it


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

nelutla said:


> Hi
> Please can u clarify wht is NJL issues mean never heard about it


My lay understanding:

A NJL (natural justice letter) is sent by the department to applicants when they have received adverse information (e.g. as in the case above where HR refused to acknowledge the employment reference letter as a valid document) or have reason to believe you have mislead / provided bogus documents to the department - the letter as the name implies is an attempt to afford the applicant some 'natural justice' through an opportunity to clarify / argue why the department has got things wrong. 

From what I have read, I don't think a NJL is required according to the migration regulations, but as far as I know precedent established at the AAT / MRT has indicated it is helpful for the department to have attempted to give applicants a chance to comment prior to a visa refusal - in a way indemnifying the department to a certain extent. 

In some visa subclasses there is a notification of intent to refuse / notification of intent to cancel (e.g. if for a partner visa, the sponsor or applicant notify the department that the relationship has broken down) - but I'm not familiar with these and how they differ from a NJL. 

A cursory search on this forum will show you many different instances when it is sent, and online there are a few MARA agents who talk about it too.


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

Mohammed786 said:


> Congrats bro. All the best for your future endeavour. With regards to the COs request for pakistan PCC, did you upload it while lodging the visa and it was requested by CO again or u submitted it only after the COs request?


I have submitted Pakistan PCC after CO request. My total time duration in last 10 years was less than 12 months in Pakistan. But CO still asked so i submitted.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi mates,

It seems that lots of people have received employment verification and NJL. My question is:

"Does DoHA make the employment verification for the last company or for all companies?"

I have worked for 6 different companies and I have doubts that the old companies may not remember my existence with them and screw the employment verification.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Day 200 since I’ve lodged my application and still o communication whatsoever from the department! March 1st would be the 7th month since I’ve lodged the visa 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi everyone,

Today 11 189 visas were granted, whereas 190 visas are currently at 0. Although immitracker only represents a small sample of the number of cases submitted to DHA, on days like today, I cannot help but be worried about the uncertainty of when we will all obtain our grants.

Anyways I guess we all have to wait in anticipation for our golden email...


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

hi guys need some helps do i need to get reference letter for which we are not claimg points i mean i have changed my job after i got my acs and lodged my application based on that only


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

nelutla said:


> hi guys need some helps do i need to get reference letter for which we are not claimg points i mean i have changed my job after i got my acs and lodged my application based on that only


We still can see some cases CO ask for employment evidences for those was not claim, so if it doesn't cost you anything, you should prepare for it.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Avcor said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Today 11 189 visas were granted, whereas 190 visas are currently at 0. Although immitracker only represents a small sample of the number of cases submitted to DHA, on days like today, I cannot help but be worried about the uncertainty of when we will all obtain our grants.
> 
> Anyways I guess we all have to wait in anticipation for our golden email...


On immitracker 189 has reached 27 Nov, and I believe 190 are going to catch up 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> Day 200 since I’ve lodged my application and still o communication whatsoever from the department! March 1st would be the 7th month since I’ve lodged the visa
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Hang in there! Perhaps have the 8th month as a milestone to submit feedback via the DHA website - that seems to be anecodtally at least moving things along. 

I just keep telling myself 'no news is good news'. Some days I don't even think about it, some days it can be pretty hard running through the various reasons why something hasn't come through yet. 
Just know you're not alone in the whole thing


----------



## Drsumitbansal (Oct 3, 2017)

Hello Friends, Happy to share that we have received our final grant today.
It was a very long journey, but god has been kind enough all this time
Date of Lodgment 24th April 2018
1st CO contact 25th Aug 2018 (Form 884 - medical review for spouse)
Replied on 3rd Se 2018
2nd CO contact 15th Nov 2018 (Form 815 for spouse).
Replied on 19th Nov 2018
Final Grant 14th Feb 2019

Thanking all the forum members for their guidance whenever needed. This Forum was a great support 

All the very best too all the members awaiting grant.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Drsumitbansal said:


> Hello Friends, Happy to share that we have received our final grant today.
> It was a very long journey, but god has been kind enough all this time
> Date of Lodgment 24th April 2018
> 1st CO contact 25th Aug 2018 (Form 884 - medical review for spouse)
> ...


Congrats mate

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## richa93 (Jan 14, 2019)

Drsumitbansal said:


> Hello Friends, Happy to share that we have received our final grant today.
> It was a very long journey, but god has been kind enough all this time
> Date of Lodgment 24th April 2018
> 1st CO contact 25th Aug 2018 (Form 884 - medical review for spouse)
> ...


Congratulations...you got your valentine gift.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsumitbansal (Oct 3, 2017)

Truly said... Has been one of the best Valentine's day gift 👍


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

Congratulations to you what is your IED am am also waiting we Lodged on the 5th of April 2018 almost similar time lines


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

Drsumitbansal said:


> Hello Friends, Happy to share that we have received our final grant today.
> It was a very long journey, but god has been kind enough all this time
> Date of Lodgment 24th April 2018
> 1st CO contact 25th Aug 2018 (Form 884 - medical review for spouse)
> ...


Congrats buddy.


----------



## Drsumitbansal (Oct 3, 2017)

EtiChi said:


> Congratulations to you what is your IED am am also waiting we Lodged on the 5th of April 2018 almost similar time lines


Thank you very much
IED was 24 th Feb 2019, also received IED exemption mail along with the grant


----------



## Drsumitbansal (Oct 3, 2017)

hanak said:


> Drsumitbansal said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Friends, Happy to share that we have received our final grant today.
> ...


Thank you very much friend!!!


----------



## sakmoh (Apr 2, 2018)

Ho did you come to know about the employment verification ?


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

Congratulations to you 


adnanghafor said:


> Finally my long journey of 2 years comes to an end with Grant email today. This was a very stressful journey with NJL on top of it. Special special special Thanks to @Tony and @keeda who supported me a lot throughout the journey and without them i could not make it for sure. To all fellow members.... pls do not loose hope as it will come for everyone. Below are my timelines
> 
> Journey started* on 17th March 2017
> Submitted for Engineers Australia Assessment : 27-04-2017
> ...


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

adnanghafor said:


> Finally my long journey of 2 years comes to an end with Grant email today. This was a very stressful journey with NJL on top of it. Special special special Thanks to @Tony and @keeda who supported me a lot throughout the journey and without them i could not make it for sure. To all fellow members.... pls do not loose hope as it will come for everyone. Below are my timelines
> 
> Journey started* on 17th March 2017
> Submitted for Engineers Australia Assessment : 27-04-2017
> ...


Congratulation... Your, this success is great motivation. Eager to experience the thrill you are having right now...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

Day 102 : No contact by the department. Feel scared and frustrated day by day 😞


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

mike_alpha said:


> Day 102 : No contact by the department. Feel scared and frustrated day by day 😞


You are probably going for a direct grant..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

mike_alpha said:


> Day 102 : No contact by the department. Feel scared and frustrated day by day 😞


If you go through the recent posts you can see that the ones who got theirs also came after a long long wait. There are many waiting since 7 months with no CO contact to almost a year waiting for their grant even after a CO contact. I am on day 231 myself and some on 300.
Indeed one cannot ignore the frustration completely. Trust the process and accept the fact that it is coming at snail speed these days. Assume you are not going to get a direct grant. If it does, great and if not you won't be disappointed . Mind over matter.

Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

You are on day 231 without even a single contact from the department?? 



AsYouSow said:


> mike_alpha said:
> 
> 
> > Day 102 : No contact by the department. Feel scared and frustrated day by day 😞
> ...


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

mike_alpha said:


> You are on day 231 without even a single contact from the department??


Got a contact in Nov after the visa was lodged in June. Responded in 5 days and waiting since then. Was expecting a delay considering the Christmas holidays. Guessing my assigned case officer is still celebrating it 

Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Hey Prettyisotonic, need some help. I got a s57 NJL mail from DHA today that the primary applicant’s work information is adverse. They have sent a mail to the HR in November and they haven’t received a response as per the letter. Spoke to the HR person and she has missed it and very apologetic and assured me that she will cooperate with any letter I’d need from her. This is just so damn unfortunate. I have provided everything. Including bank statements highlighting salary credits, experience letter, offer letter, form 26as, form 16, PF certificates, et all! It’s so disheartening now! 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi Abhishekshroff,

I am so sorry to hear of this. It is rather unfortunate. Just wanted to know, was the employment within Australia or overseas?

Thanks





abhishekshroff said:


> Hey Prettyisotonic, need some help. I got a s57 NJL mail from DHA today that the primary applicant’s work information is adverse. They have sent a mail to the HR in November and they haven’t received a response as per the letter. Spoke to the HR person and she has missed it and very apologetic and assured me that she will cooperate with any letter I’d need from her. This is just so damn unfortunate. I have provided everything. Including bank statements highlighting salary credits, experience letter, offer letter, form 26as, form 16, PF certificates, et all! It’s so disheartening now!
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Avcor said:


> Hi Abhishekshroff,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Overseas. In india


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> Hey Prettyisotonic, need some help. I got a s57 NJL mail from DHA today that the primary applicant’s work information is adverse. They have sent a mail to the HR in November and they haven’t received a response as per the letter. Spoke to the HR person and she has missed it and very apologetic and assured me that she will cooperate with any letter I’d need from her. This is just so damn unfortunate. I have provided everything. Including bank statements highlighting salary credits, experience letter, offer letter, form 26as, form 16, PF certificates, et all! It’s so disheartening now!
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Hey buddy I can imagine how unnerving that must feel, take a deep breath and let's take stock.

You have one good thing going for you which is that your HR person is apologetic and potentially willing to help you out. That is a huge ace in your pocket. 

Personally I would fork out some money to use a reputable MARA agent to assist you in case there is something unique to responding to NJL cases that we are unfamiliar with, but in case that is not option, what I would do in the situation is scrutinize the NJL to determine what the adverse info is. 

If it is solely that HR has not responded, perhaps get a letter on the company letterhead stating that they have overlooked the email sent, and a reason (if one exists, eg mailbox was not monitored, went to spam etc) why, and stating that they are ready and willing to corroborate any info you have provided regarding your employment episode there. 

And then include contact details that are up to date and monitored. 

Another applicant on this thread or the 189 thread reported getting their grant after a NJL and doing it all on their own too, perhaps PM them for some insight as well - I understand they included pictures and videos as well - might sound like overkill but in this situation I'd rather do more than less. 

If you PM me I'd be happy to share the MARA agent I'm using, based out of Sydney, and who I have immense confidence in.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Okay, thanks for that. It is unbelievable after providing so much documentation, the CO is still not satisfied. Hope you are able to settle this predicament as soon as possible. Good Luck


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks a ton PI. Yeah, we have a MARA agent we’ve been using all along. Spoke to the HR again. She is willing to sign on any document and feels really guilty for having missed the mail. My MARA agent told me that it’s serious. But asked me to be positive and assured me that she’s going to get us through. She asked me to get a screenshot of the email that the HR received. Here is what the mail states verbatim:

On 28 November 2018, in order to verify your claimed employment with T T Pvt Ltd, the Department conducted checks and the following adverse information was found:
✃
An email was sent to the referee Dipika Bedi on the email address [email protected] as provided in the undated reference letter. There was no response.
-2-
The information collected from the Departmental investigations have raised concerns regarding your overseas employment claims at T T Pvt Ltd.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Thanks a ton PI. Yeah, we have a MARA agent we’ve been using all along. Spoke to the HR again. She is willing to sign on any document and feels really guilty for having missed the mail. My MARA agent told me that it’s serious. But asked me to be positive and assured me that she’s going to get us through. She asked me to get a screenshot of the email that the HR received. Here is what the mail states verbatim:
> 
> On 28 November 2018, in order to verify your claimed employment with T T Pvt Ltd, the Department conducted checks and the following adverse information was found:
> ✃
> ...




Hi Abhishak,
Very sorry to hear about NJL letter to you. But I want to know, when your HR got the email, she did not replied back to MHA or replied with some adverse information which you provided. I m also very disappointed  after reading this. Because you are waiting from almost 7 months and after that it will come with NJL.
But keep calm and take advice from MARA agents so that you can get out of it and got the Grant.


..................................

ANZSCO-233512
Pre-Invite-25 Aug 18, 190 QLD
Documents Submitted- 28 Aug 18
Invitation- 05 Sep 18
190 Visa Lodged- 17 Sep 18
CO Contact- 18 Dec 18 for More Employment Evidence 
Documents Submitted- 20 Dec 18
Visa Grant- Awaited

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hi Abhishak,
> Very sorry to hear about NJL letter to you. But I want to know, when your HR got the email, she did not replied back to MHA or replied with some adverse information which you provided. I m also very disappointed  after reading this. Because you are waiting from almost 7 months and after that it will come with NJL.
> But keep calm and take advice from MARA agents so that you can get out of it and got the Grant.
> 
> ...




No man. HR misses the mail. They didn’t even respond to it 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> No man. HR misses the mail. They didn’t even respond to it
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...




Did you submitted Provident Fund Statement and Work Reference Letter one Company Letter Head which covers your whole work experiences 


..................................

ANZSCO-233512
Pre-Invite-25 Aug 18, 190 QLD
Documents Submitted- 28 Aug 18
Invitation- 05 Sep 18
190 Visa Lodged- 17 Sep 18
CO Contact- 18 Dec 18 for More Employment Evidence 
Documents Submitted- 20 Dec 18
Visa Grant- Awaited

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richa93 (Jan 14, 2019)

abhishekshroff said:


> Thanks a ton PI. Yeah, we have a MARA agent we’ve been using all along. Spoke to the HR again. She is willing to sign on any document and feels really guilty for having missed the mail. My MARA agent told me that it’s serious. But asked me to be positive and assured me that she’s going to get us through. She asked me to get a screenshot of the email that the HR received. Here is what the mail states verbatim:
> 
> On 28 November 2018, in order to verify your claimed employment with T T Pvt Ltd, the Department conducted checks and the following adverse information was found:
> ✃
> ...


My personal suggestion...ask the HR to respond now also mentioning that she missed the email. Do get a letter as well so that you can also respond to NJL..all the best.. I am sure you will be out of this difficult situation soon.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> Did you submitted Provident Fund Statement and Work Reference Letter one Company Letter Head which covers your whole work experiences
> 
> 
> ..................................
> ...




Yup! Submitted both of those documents. On the letterhead along with designations, dates joined and last working day with all roles and responsibilities


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> Thanks a ton PI. Yeah, we have a MARA agent we’ve been using all along. Spoke to the HR again. She is willing to sign on any document and feels really guilty for having missed the mail. My MARA agent told me that it’s serious. But asked me to be positive and assured me that she’s going to get us through. She asked me to get a screenshot of the email that the HR received. Here is what the mail states verbatim:
> 
> On 28 November 2018, in order to verify your claimed employment with T T Pvt Ltd, the Department conducted checks and the following adverse information was found:
> ✃
> ...




Dear Abhishek, 

Regret to hear that and wish that you will overcome this situation since you have employment evidence and HR is willing to cooperate.

Just a note from my side please also crosscheck at your end the second statement as stated above regarding the statement on information collected by the department investigation. It appears to me since the HR had not responded they could have deputed their team to verify in person after the 28days period. Just a note whether any had provided adverse information ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhilpatel1988 (May 2, 2018)

Hi Abhishek,

Seems you are already on it and hopefully everything will short out soon. As we all in the same boat can you please let us know that you just got one employment verification and is that for the recent company/job?


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> Thanks a ton PI. Yeah, we have a MARA agent we’ve been using all along. Spoke to the HR again. She is willing to sign on any document and feels really guilty for having missed the mail. My MARA agent told me that it’s serious. But asked me to be positive and assured me that she’s going to get us through. She asked me to get a screenshot of the email that the HR received. Here is what the mail states verbatim:
> 
> On 28 November 2018, in order to verify your claimed employment with T T Pvt Ltd, the Department conducted checks and the following adverse information was found:
> ✃
> ...


Hi abhishek 
one of friend got the NJl last week and he is from ericsson nodia and can you please share from which company ur and is it present company?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

abhishekshroff said:


> Thanks a ton PI. Yeah, we have a MARA agent we’ve been using all along. Spoke to the HR again. She is willing to sign on any document and feels really guilty for having missed the mail. My MARA agent told me that it’s serious. But asked me to be positive and assured me that she’s going to get us through. She asked me to get a screenshot of the email that the HR received. Here is what the mail states verbatim:
> 
> On 28 November 2018, in order to verify your claimed employment with T T Pvt Ltd, the Department conducted checks and the following adverse information was found:
> ✃
> ...


That's a relief that you're in professional hands  

Good thing is no response was received as opposed to a negative one. 

You can print the email to PDF as well buddy. 

Do you have the standard 28 days to respond?


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Hey Prettyisotonic, need some help. I got a s57 NJL mail from DHA today that the primary applicant’s work information is adverse. They have sent a mail to the HR in November and they haven’t received a response as per the letter. Spoke to the HR person and she has missed it and very apologetic and assured me that she will cooperate with any letter I’d need from her. This is just so damn unfortunate. I have provided everything. Including bank statements highlighting salary credits, experience letter, offer letter, form 26as, form 16, PF certificates, et all! It’s so disheartening now!
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


So sorry my friend am sure this can be sorted just do not lose hope. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

RockyRaj said:


> Dear Abhishek,
> 
> Regret to hear that and wish that you will overcome this situation since you have employment evidence and HR is willing to cooperate.
> 
> ...


Good point about that second statement.

Wonder if that is a generic para included in NJLs of this sort of as you flagged indicates something more (eg other lines of inquiry that resulted in adverse info).

Abhishek it's great you are being advised by a MARA agent. Hope it's all ironed out soon. It also explains the delay as it happens, they were probably waiting for a response.


----------



## Thinktank1 (May 28, 2018)

*190 and subclass 400*

Hi All,

May I please request your advise on below query

I lodged my 190 on Jan 8 and currently hold a subclass 400. I hadn't traveled to Australia on it 
though I had 400 granted while applying for 190. But I am expected to travel on 400 by next month. What change should i make to my 190 application now?. Should I file 'change of circumstances' or some other?'. I will be staying in Australia only for one month. So when i return and if my 190 is not granted yet,should i update another 'change of circumstances'?


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> erjaspal75 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you submitted Provident Fund Statement and Work Reference Letter one Company Letter Head which covers your whole work experiences
> ...



Sad to hear your NJL news and hope this clears asap..any idea or inputs which email id was the verification email sent to company hr’s such that people in anticipation like me , can inform our contact points of such email id which may go in spam or may be missed.. thanks


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Hey Prettyisotonic, need some help. I got a s57 NJL mail from DHA today that the primary applicant’s work information is adverse. They have sent a mail to the HR in November and they haven’t received a response as per the letter. Spoke to the HR person and she has missed it and very apologetic and assured me that she will cooperate with any letter I’d need from her. This is just so damn unfortunate. I have provided everything. Including bank statements highlighting salary credits, experience letter, offer letter, form 26as, form 16, PF certificates, et all! It’s so disheartening now!
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...




What are the 3rd party evidences you have submitted?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shayx (May 4, 2018)

Hi all, 

I got my grant today! I applied without an agent. Hence, this forum has helped me heaps, providing useful tips and updates of the timeline. Makes the anxiousness n waiting time more bearable. So I would like to contribute by sharing my info here.


CPA skills assessment : 16.11.2017
IELTS : 8.5, 8.5 ,7.5, 7.5 – at the time of preparation, for external auditors, to secure an invite, the points must be >75 but there was a long queue. 
To speed up the application, I took PTE – 84, 90,90,85
Points : 80 (189), 85 (190), 

190
NSW invite date: 25/5/18
NSW approved date: 30/5/18
Lodgement date: 5/6/18

189 
Invite date: 9/10/19 – no action taken so 2nd invite in Dec. Then being removed on 9 Jan due to timeline to lodge has expired.

CO first contact: 27/9/18 for employment doc, spouse uni cert for English proficiency
Resubmit doc: 16/10/18
Noted that the last update shows 17/10/18 which I understand from the forum means that it’s the last update from CO.
I decided that I have more info for proof of employment, submitted via email in Nov 18.
No news for 4 months. Noted from immitracker that those submitted in nov & dec have gotten grant. 
I noted that someone advised that we can send a feedback form to ‘push the buttons’. It was a very good tip. I sent an email on 10/2/19 asking whether they have received my documents as
I am not sure whether it is sufficient as I do not have a migration agent to assist me in the application. 
15/2/19 – Global feedback unit emailed to say that they have received the documents and grant has been approved on the same day.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

shayx said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations for your grant. To which email I’d you email for document received confirmation.


..................................

ANZSCO-233512
Pre-Invite-25 Aug 18, 190 QLD
Documents Submitted- 28 Aug 18
Invitation- 05 Sep 18
190 Visa Lodged- 17 Sep 18
CO Contact- 18 Dec 18 for More Employment Evidence 
Documents Submitted- 20 Dec 18
Visa Grant- Awaited

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shayx (May 4, 2018)

I reply to the CO's email address - gsm.allocated....


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

shayx said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing in detail, and congrats! 

Did you submit a suggestion / complaint by the way?


----------



## bajis (Jan 15, 2019)

abhishekshroff said:


> Hey Prettyisotonic, need some help. I got a s57 NJL mail from DHA today that the primary applicant’s work information is adverse. They have sent a mail to the HR in November and they haven’t received a response as per the letter. Spoke to the HR person and she has missed it and very apologetic and assured me that she will cooperate with any letter I’d need from her. This is just so damn unfortunate. I have provided everything. Including bank statements highlighting salary credits, experience letter, offer letter, form 26as, form 16, PF certificates, et all! It’s so disheartening now!
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Sorry to hear that mate. I can imagine how frustrating it must be. But I hope you consider this as a minor bump in the road towards a long journey. With your knowledge, I bet you will get it resolved asap. Heck 10 years from today, you'll be reminiscing about this with your friends over a barbie. Wishing you good times ahead.


----------



## shayx (May 4, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thank you so much for sharing in detail, and congrats!
> 
> Did you submit a suggestion / complaint by the way?


Submit as 'feedback'. never complain. just as a feedback about not receiving a reply about the documents and am not sure if it's sufficient. would be good to know if the immigration office has gotten the said documents and let me know if i need to provide further doc.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Hey Prettyisotonic, need some help. I got a s57 NJL mail from DHA today that the primary applicant’s work information is adverse. They have sent a mail to the HR in November and they haven’t received a response as per the letter. Spoke to the HR person and she has missed it and very apologetic and assured me that she will cooperate with any letter I’d need from her. This is just so damn unfortunate. I have provided everything. Including bank statements highlighting salary credits, experience letter, offer letter, form 26as, form 16, PF certificates, et all! It’s so disheartening now!
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Hey Guys,

May I know what is a s57 NJL mail..?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello everyone. Finally the long wait has come to a positive end. Three days back I finally got my grant letter after more than 10 months of waiting.

First I would like to thank all of you for the great help and support. Herein is my timeline

Occupation 261112
Pints 75 including SS
Nsw invite February 2018
NSW approval 2 weeks after the submission 

Visa lodge 10 April 2018
CO contact 13 September 2018 for divorce document

Grant 13 February 2019
IED 13 March 2019
PCC expiry 25 Jan 2019
Medicals expiry 17 April 2019


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

EAU2452 said:


> Hello everyone. Finally the long wait has come to a positive end. Three days back I finally got my grant letter after more than 10 months of waiting.
> 
> First I would like to thank all of you for the great help and support. Herein is my timeline
> 
> ...


congratulations mate...you got your valentine gift :cheer2:


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

hanak said:


> congratulations mate...you got your valentine gift :cheer2:


hahahahaha that's true. Thanks mate


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

EAU2452 said:


> Hello everyone. Finally the long wait has come to a positive end. Three days back I finally got my grant letter after more than 10 months of waiting.
> 
> First I would like to thank all of you for the great help and support. Herein is my timeline
> 
> ...




Congratulations !
Are you getting IED waiver?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

RockyRaj said:


> Congratulations !
> Are you getting IED waiver?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did not get it, I guess because my PCC is expired. I sent an email asking for waiver so let's see


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

EAU2452 said:


> Hello everyone. Finally the long wait has come to a positive end. Three days back I finally got my grant letter after more than 10 months of waiting.
> 
> First I would like to thank all of you for the great help and support. Herein is my timeline
> 
> ...


Congratulations my friend I have got a similar timeline and am hoping to receive something soon

Lodged 05April 2018
PCC - 05 January 2018
Medicals - 17 April 2018
CO Contact 27 August (Additional Employment Evidence)
Grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

SachinPreeti9 said:


> Hello All,
> YAY!!
> 
> Received the golden emails for our family today
> ...


Congratulations...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

EtiChi said:


> Congratulations my friend I have got a similar timeline and am hoping to receive something soon
> 
> Lodged 05April 2018
> PCC - 05 January 2018
> ...


Thanks mate. It will come at soonest only have faith.


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi Friends,

I have got my final invite from NSW, but i find that my ACS Skills Assessment letter my company name was missing "Private" word, i have contacted ACS and raised a review application to correct the same.

can I still proceed with my Visa application and submit it once the new Assessment letter is available or submit both?

please suggest, I don't want to miss this invitation.

Thanks


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

Drsumitbansal said:


> Thank you very much
> IED was 24 th Feb 2019, also received IED exemption mail along with the grant


Congratulations. Why ur IED is on very near date. Have u done ur medical in Feb 2018?


----------



## Madhu Sharma (Apr 30, 2018)

Congratulations


----------



## Andy Nguyen (Aug 11, 2017)

I am happy to annouce that my wait is over. Thanks you guys for your encouragement and supports during our journey. Our application process as follows: 31/8/2018; Apply for state nomination (Tas). 12/10/2018: Apply for 190 visa. 7/1/2019: Co contact 16/1/2019: Respond to CO request. 18/2/2019; Visa grant.
One last thing I would need your help is how to withdraw a visa application. We are currently applying for 187 visa as well but we need to withdraw it now from the system. Anyone know how to withdraw a visa application on immi account? Thanks and wish you guys all the best for your journey.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Andy Nguyen said:


> I am happy to annouce that my wait is over. Thanks you guys for your encouragement and supports during our journey. Our application process as follows: 31/8/2018; Apply for state nomination (Tas). 12/10/2018: Apply for 190 visa. 7/1/2019: Co contact 16/1/2019: Respond to CO request. 18/2/2019; Visa grant.
> One last thing I would need your help is how to withdraw a visa application. We are currently applying for 187 visa as well but we need to withdraw it now from the system. Anyone know how to withdraw a visa application on immi account? Thanks and wish you guys all the best for your journey.


Congrats mate! What's speedy grant after CO contact :clock:

I believe this is what are you looking for https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/change-in-situation/withdraw-visa-application

anyway, if possible, can you share what's CO contacted for?


----------



## Saffa_Jake812 (Feb 18, 2019)

Hey All,

Just adding myself to the mix of people waiting for their 190 grants:

Cheers!


ICT Quality Assurance Engineer - 263211
ACS - Aug 2017
Points - 75
Invited - 2/11/18 - QLD (Onshore)
Lodged - 22/11/18 - (All docs + medicals submitted)
Grant - ?


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Saffa_Jake812 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome onboard , how many companies did you claim?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Nguyen (Aug 11, 2017)

**** 190 Visa Grant/Lodge 2019 ***.*



davidng said:


> Andy Nguyen said:
> 
> 
> > I am happy to annouce that my wait is over. Thanks you guys for your encouragement and supports during our journey. Our application process as follows: 31/8/2018; Apply for state nomination (Tas). 12/10/2018: Apply for 190 visa. 7/1/2019: Co contact 16/1/2019: Respond to CO request. 18/2/2019; Visa grant.
> ...


Thanks a lot. CO contacted for a new passport for my son, a newer English test result for my spouse as it was expired at the time of visa application and medical request. My husband’PTE functional English was at 15 Sept 2017 while my visa date was 12 Oct 2018 so we submitted another test result from 14 Nov 2017 and it was accepted.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Andy Nguyen said:


> Thanks a lot. CO contacted for a new passport for my son, a newer English test result for my spouse as it was expired at the time of visa application and medical request. My husband’PTE functional English was at 15 Sept 2017 while my visa date was 12 Oct 2018 so we submitted another test result from 14 Nov 2017 and it was accepted.


Goodness I envy your timeline!

Congrats


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

Andy Nguyen said:


> Thanks a lot. CO contacted for a new passport for my son, a newer English test result for my spouse as it was expired at the time of visa application and medical request. My husband’PTE functional English was at 15 Sept 2017 while my visa date was 12 Oct 2018 so we submitted another test result from 14 Nov 2017 and it was accepted.


Congratulations  CO contact in two weeks and grant in another four weeks! Rubbed my eyes to see if I saw the dates right 

Could you please share ANZSCO code ? Did you claim any points for employment ?


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

rhapsody said:


> Congratulations  CO contact in two weeks and grant in another four weeks! Rubbed my eyes to see if I saw the dates right
> 
> Could you please share ANZSCO code ? Did you claim any points for employment ?



No. It's 3 months for CO contact and 1 month for the grant. Just the way the post has been written is tricky a little.


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> No. It's 3 months for CO contact and 1 month for the grant. Just the way the post has been written is tricky a little.


Got it now  thanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Nguyen (Aug 11, 2017)

rhapsody said:


> Andy Nguyen said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot. CO contacted for a new passport for my son, a newer English test result for my spouse as it was expired at the time of visa application and medical request. My husband’PTE functional English was at 15 Sept 2017 while my visa date was 12 Oct 2018 so we submitted another test result from 14 Nov 2017 and it was accepted.
> ...


Sorry for confusing you by my writing. I got CO contact after about 3 months and 5 weeks after CO contact I got the grant.

I did not claim any experience point and my Anzco is general accountant (Sorry I did not remember the number).


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Looks like the 190 slowdown is being reflected in the global processing times, it has gone up to 8 (75%) to 10 (90%) months now.

189 has gone down to 5 (75%) to 7 (90%) months.

edit:
source - https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...rocessing-times/global-visa-processing-times#


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Looks like the 190 slowdown is being reflected in the global processing times, it has gone up to 8 (75%) to 10 (90%) months now.
> 
> 189 has gone down to 5 (75%) to 7 (90%) months.







..................................

ANZSCO-233512
Pre-Invite-25 Aug 18, 190 QLD
Documents Submitted- 28 Aug 18
Invitation- 05 Sep 18
190 Visa Lodged- 17 Sep 18
CO Contact- 18 Dec 18 for More Employment Evidence 
Documents Submitted- 20 Dec 18
Visa Grant- Awaited

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Looks like the 190 slowdown is being reflected in the global processing times, it has gone up to 8 (75%) to 10 (90%) months now.
> 
> 189 has gone down to 5 (75%) to 7 (90%) months.
> 
> ...




SIGH!!!  I just checked my ImmiAccount, it still says processing time 7-8 months. Are these new figures for those who lodged their application after Dec 2018 or has Immiaccount not been updated?


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Looks like the 190 slowdown is being reflected in the global processing times, it has gone up to 8 (75%) to 10 (90%) months now.
> 
> 189 has gone down to 5 (75%) to 7 (90%) months.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update PI but this is sad state for us 190 aspirants...any ideas experts / PI of why 190 is being deferred?


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

I just check my account it’s still showing 7 to 8 months as I lodged in December and Last I remember when it updated for the month of December my processing time got changed from 7 -9 months to 7 - 8 months


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

Why is there a slowdown? Do you know? 



PrettyIsotonic said:


> Looks like the 190 slowdown is being reflected in the global processing times, it has gone up to 8 (75%) to 10 (90%) months now.
> 
> 189 has gone down to 5 (75%) to 7 (90%) months.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mirardin (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi guys. Is it 70 points enough for visa 190 ? Because for Electrical Engineer passing points - exactly 70. And 75 for Electronics engineer. So what we have: positive skills assessment, 20 p for English, 30 for age, 15 for education and + 5. Unfortunatly work experience is pretty low  And how it's going with european degree, do we need to do something else except skill assessment?


----------



## Saffa_Jake812 (Feb 18, 2019)

davidng said:


> Welcome onboard , how many companies did you claim?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


2 Offshore and 2 Onshore


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

*190 trend*

For those are waiting for their grant or CO contact, we should not worries as it is on track. DoHA is doing their great job to keep their process faster: 

*Last Fiscal Year*









vs 

*This Fiscal Year*








(I love this trend)


God bless us!!!:amen:


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi Guys
today i just login in to immi account and processing time changed to 8-10 months it was 7-8 month till yesterday, did any one noticed like this?


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Oh yeah mine is also change to 8-10 months 😞


----------



## Oneil (Nov 20, 2018)

Just a doubt. 
I have filed for 190 NSW. Based on the current trend, I see 189 getting grants in 3-4 months.
Has anyone from state sponsorship seen such a quick response ?

Is the process of grant for state different than that of 189, since all the documentation more or less is same. Is it that the number of COs handling state are less compared to 189?

Any thoughts


----------



## ClarkInOz (Sep 12, 2018)

Oneil said:


> Just a doubt.
> I have filed for 190 NSW. Based on the current trend, I see 189 getting grants in 3-4 months.
> Has anyone from state sponsorship seen such a quick response ?
> 
> ...


https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc190


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Yes 2 of my friends recently got direct grant under NT sponsership onshore in 82 days.


----------



## Oneil (Nov 20, 2018)

Thanks guys . That is encouraging.
Keeping fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sc.mnit said:


> Thanks for the update PI but this is sad state for us 190 aspirants...any ideas experts / PI of why 190 is being deferred?


I think due to the large 189 invitation rounds in Oct/Nov (4340) and hence anticipated increase in applications lodged - resources have been diverted to manage that pipeline. I've also heard/read views that resources are being diverted to deal with the citizenship application backlog too.

Hopefully (if) as the 189 invitation rounds get smaller for the remainder of the financial year, processing times for 190 correspondingly goes down. 

If I'm understanding the relevant policy correctly, 190 should be prioritised over 189, but it hasn't happen in recent memory:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/Vis...riority-processing-for-skilled-migration.aspx


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

nelutla said:


> Hi Guys
> today i just login in to immi account and processing time changed to 8-10 months it was 7-8 month till yesterday, did any one noticed like this?


Me either


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I think due to the large 189 invitation rounds in Oct/Nov (4340) and hence anticipated increase in applications lodged - resources have been diverted to manage that pipeline. I've also heard/read views that resources are being diverted to deal with the citizenship application backlog too.
> 
> Hopefully (if) as the 189 invitation rounds get smaller for the remainder of the financial year, processing times for 190 correspondingly goes down.
> 
> ...


If I assume that the list is in order then 189 is higher than 190: 

175 – Skilled Independent
176 – Skilled Sponsored
189 – Skilled Independent
190 – Skilled Nominated
:brick:


----------



## Thinktank1 (May 28, 2018)

Sorry.. posting it again to see what you guys think about it.. Appreciate if you could help and apologies if its not the right thread

I lodged my 190 on Jan 8 and currently hold a subclass 400. I hadn't traveled to Australia on it 
though I had 400 granted while applying for 190. But I am expected to travel on 400 by next month. What change should i make to my 190 application now?. Should I file 'change of circumstances' or some other?'. I will be staying in Australia only for one month. So when i return and if my 190 is not granted yet,should i update another 'change of circumstances'?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

davidng said:


> If I assume that the list is in order then 189 is higher than 190:
> 
> 175 – Skilled Independent
> 176 – Skilled Sponsored
> ...


That is the list of skilled migration visas subject to priority processing, listed in ascending order 

The priority groups are listed further up the page:

_"The current processing priorities (with highest priority listed first) are:

1. applicants sponsored under the Regional Sponsor Migration Scheme
2. applicants sponsored under the Employer Nomination Scheme
3. applicants nominated by a state or territory government agency
4. applicants who have nominated an occupation on the Medium and Long-Term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL)
5. all other applications
Applications for visa subclasses 186, 187, 189, 190, or 489 which are lodged through SkillSelect will be given the highest priority within each priority processing group."_

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/Vis...riority-processing-for-skilled-migration.aspx


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Thinktank1 said:


> Sorry.. posting it again to see what you guys think about it.. Appreciate if you could help and apologies if its not the right thread
> 
> I lodged my 190 on Jan 8 and currently hold a subclass 400. I hadn't traveled to Australia on it
> though I had 400 granted while applying for 190. But I am expected to travel on 400 by next month. What change should i make to my 190 application now?. Should I file 'change of circumstances' or some other?'. I will be staying in Australia only for one month. So when i return and if my 190 is not granted yet,should i update another 'change of circumstances'?


The consensus is if your address is changing for more than 14 days, you should let the department know - so I would use the "update us" tab on Immiaccount for the 190 application, and notify the department that you will be travelling to Australia and address will be X, and then do the same once you move to the next location you are going to be in for more than 14 days.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi mates,

I am facing a serious and repetitive problem in my ImmiAccount. I try to log in several times and the system is not accepting. The password and User Name are correct. However, the system refuses my logging. So, I request to reset the password. Unfortunately, the email having the link to reset my password is delayed and it may take 5-6 hours to be received...... This is not the first time to face such a problem.

Is there any technical support for ImmiAccount so they can help me in this problem???


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Mina2022 said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I am facing a serious and repetitive problem in my ImmiAccount. I try to log in several times and the system is not accepting. The password and User Name are correct. However, the system refuses my logging. So, I request to reset the password. Unfortunately, the email having the link to reset my password is delayed and it may take 5-6 hours to be received...... This is not the first time to face such a problem.
> 
> Is there any technical support for ImmiAccount so they can help me in this problem???


Try here buddy:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...line-forms/immiaccount-technical-support-form

Do check the usual suspects - e.g. capslocks being on/off etc.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Try here buddy:
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...line-forms/immiaccount-technical-support-form
> 
> Do check the usual suspects - e.g. capslocks being on/off etc.



Unfortunately, the link is not working. I googled also for any technical support for Immiaccount but all of them are not working also.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Mina2022 said:


> Unfortunately, the link is not working. I googled also for any technical support for Immiaccount but all of them are not working also.


Oh it was working for me when I posted it, but I'm getting an error message now too.


----------



## ccch (Feb 19, 2019)

So sad, it is becoming slow.

I knew 2 people who got grants lodged in Nov 2018.
They got it between 4-8 Feb 2019.

Hopefully, mine will come soon.


----------



## girishsg.ba (Jun 6, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Hi Guys
> today i just login in to immi account and processing time changed to 8-10 months it was 7-8 month till yesterday, did any one noticed like this?


Same here 🙄


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I think due to the large 189 invitation rounds in Oct/Nov (4340) and hence anticipated increase in applications lodged - resources have been diverted to manage that pipeline. I've also heard/read views that resources are being diverted to deal with the citizenship application backlog too.
> 
> Hopefully (if) as the 189 invitation rounds get smaller for the remainder of the financial year, processing times for 190 correspondingly goes down.
> 
> ...


We can understand the logic behind putting more resources for 189 Visa however not touching 190 Applications for days can not be justified. 

Its okay if we see 10-15 Grants every day for 189 Visa but poor 190 applicants expect at least 1-2 grants per day 

Unfortunately, we all are at receiving end of poor decision making. Sorry to say but I don't find any sense in keeping aside 190 applications completely and reviewing only 189 cases !


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> We can understand the logic behind putting more resources for 189 Visa however not touching 190 Applications for days can not be justified.
> 
> Its okay if we see 10-15 Grants every day for 189 Visa but poor 190 applicants expect at least 1-2 grants per day
> 
> Unfortunately, we all are at receiving end of poor decision making. Sorry to say but I don't find any sense in keeping aside 190 applications completely and reviewing only 189 cases !



I agree!! We are at the receiving end of poor decision making!! I feel it is poor management on their parts. It is rather upsetting as we all have plans or family in Australia we would like to reunite with. Hope they decide to start processing the 190 visas once again.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Avcor said:


> I agree!! We are at the receiving end of poor decision making!! I feel it is poor management on their parts. It is rather upsetting as we all have plans or family in Australia we would like to reunite with. Hope they decide to start processing the 190 visas once again.


From my observation, they've stopped process 190 since last week (no more update on myimmitracker since 7 Feb), meanwhile at lease 5 updates (either grant or CO contact) for 189 everyday on my immitracker. I believe this week or next week  is for us. (don't tell me they moved 190 team to clear citizenship backlog :mad2


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

No movement for subclass 190 on myimmitracker.
We are all screwed up. 😞


----------



## pausyum (Jan 9, 2019)

Hey guys,

I'm looking at applying for a 190. However I do have a concern about the medical clearance- I have had depression during my studies which I was prescribed an antidepressant for. I have been stable for years upon graduation and am committed to a full-time job and have no restrictions whatsoever.

My question is, would this affect my application negatively? Has anyone faced similar issue here?

Thanks.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

pausyum said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking at applying for a 190. However I do have a concern about the medical clearance- I have had depression during my studies which I was prescribed an antidepressant for. I have been stable for years upon graduation and am committed to a full-time job and have no restrictions whatsoever.
> 
> ...


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

davidng said:


> From my observation, they've stopped process 190 since last week (no more update on myimmitracker since 7 Feb), meanwhile at lease 5 updates (either grant or CO contact) for 189 everyday on my immitracker. I believe this week or next week  is for us. (don't tell me they moved 190 team to clear citizenship backlog :mad2


There are grants reported until Feb 15. Sort on Grant date column.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> We can understand the logic behind putting more resources for 189 Visa however not touching 190 Applications for days can not be justified.
> 
> Its okay if we see 10-15 Grants every day for 189 Visa but poor 190 applicants expect at least 1-2 grants per day
> 
> Unfortunately, we all are at receiving end of poor decision making. Sorry to say but I don't find any sense in keeping aside 190 applications completely and reviewing only 189 cases !


Definitely feels unfair, but who knows how planning and resourcing is done in the department.

Perhaps they want to keep the respective pipelines hovering at a certain number, given the slowdown in invites for 190 toward the end of last year, perhaps it is starting to reach that number they are comfortable with. Conversely, they are devoting resources to managing the 189 pipeline to a similar number.

Just me speculating here!

Also, it might feel like 190 grants have completely stopped, but I doubt that is the case. 

Personally I keep reflecting on the anxiety of getting a positive skills assessment, meeting and then getting a state nomination - and given those hurdles, I'm happy to be in the system. 

Given the new global processing times I should be expecting a grant between April - June 2019 =\


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Definitely feels unfair, but who knows how planning and resourcing is done in the department.
> 
> Perhaps they want to keep the respective pipelines hovering at a certain number, given the slowdown in invites for 190 toward the end of last year, perhaps it is starting to reach that number they are comfortable with. Conversely, they are devoting resources to managing the 189 pipeline to a similar number.
> 
> ...


Not arguing with anyone but everyone has different circumstances PrettyIsotonic 

I know you and few others (Bandish) are happy to wait and as such don;t have any urgency. There are folks whose ACS Assessment / PTE Exam results / PCC / Medical may expire if the wait is extended 

There are folks who are currently in Australia and are waiting for PR to be eligible for CCS (Child Care Subsidy) as Child Care costs are damn expansive (more than apartment rental). 

Also few folks may have planned to make a move (within Australia if onsite or to Aus if offshore) in anticipation (I agree that assumption is root cause of many problems) !

To be honest, any decision / change in plan should be applicable for all future applications. Introducing change in between for in Progress Applications (folks who have already lodged) is not ideal in my view. I am not being selfish (waiting myself for 190 Grant) however just trying to be logical and rational 

Victoria changed their strategy for State Nominations for ICT Professionals who were on 457 Visa last year but it was introduced for all future applications and in transit cases were protected. In my view that's the right approach and no one should have any grudges as they have every right to change their strategy !

Once again, you have been very helpful and in fact you have just shared the facts and stated your opinion. Thanks for the inputs and please continue doing so in future as well


----------



## bedo (Sep 19, 2017)

Hope every one get what they deserve! All the bests!


----------



## bedo (Sep 19, 2017)

adnanghafor said:


> NC.1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Bro I have similar case where my HR replied to them that I am working with the organization for so and so date and hold this position but the reference letter provided is not signed by an authorized person. It is signed by my ex manager. What do you think is going to happen to my case and if I will receive NJL what all documents should I provide to prove? My employment verification was on 18th December 2018. Please reply ASAP.
> ...



Hi. Could you please advise me what I can do for a NJL letter i have received last week. I try to send you a PM


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Not arguing with anyone but everyone has different circumstances PrettyIsotonic
> 
> I know you and few others (Bandish) are happy to wait and as such don;t have any urgency. There are folks whose ACS Assessment / PTE Exam results / PCC / Medical may expire if the wait is extended
> 
> ...


Can totally empathise, thanks for sharing your perspective too


----------



## srikanthsingampalli (Dec 4, 2017)

It was so disheartening to see the timelines for 190 Visa processing ranging towards 8 to 10 Months. 
Also surprised looking at various timelines where the wait time is much longer after a CO contact  
Waiting for the golden Email... 

190 lodged 22 Jul'18
CO contact for Child medical 28 Nov'18
Submitted Medicals 03 Dec' 2018
Grant --- Waiting -----


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

bedo said:


> Hi. Could you please advise me what I can do for a NJL letter i have received last week. I try to send you a PM


If you haven't considered it already, invest in developing a strategy with a reputable MARA agent to respond to the NJL. It's the last mile, and while lots of people have managed to satisfy the department regarding their concerns, you don't want to take a chance either.


----------



## devil001 (Oct 27, 2017)

Hello Everyone. I got a CO contact today requesting UK police Certificate. Can anyone please tell me how do i respond once i get the police certificate? do i upload it in the immiaccount or do i need to send it through email. 

Thanks in advance.

Visa Application lodged - 13th November 2018
CO Contact - 20th February 2019


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

devil001 said:


> Hello Everyone. I got a CO contact today requesting UK police Certificate. Can anyone please tell me how do i respond once i get the police certificate? do i upload it in the immiaccount or do i need to send it through email.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


I would suggest to do both to be on safer side. 

Is not there any instruction in the Communication you have received from CO?

BTW, could you please share your ANZSCO code? Good to see that at least CO is reviewing few 190 applications !


----------



## srikanthsingampalli (Dec 4, 2017)

devil001 said:


> Hello Everyone. I got a CO contact today requesting UK police Certificate. Can anyone please tell me how do i respond once i get the police certificate? do i upload it in the immiaccount or do i need to send it through email.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Your anzsco code and Points pls  ... thats in quite a decent time CO contacted you.. 

Ideally, you will have to upload it through IMMI portal. However, I believe you will not get any acknowledgement from the CO team if you intimate them via an Email.

Good luck.

Thanks
Sri:cool2:


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> I would suggest to do both to be on safer side.
> 
> Is not there any instruction in the Communication you have received from CO?
> 
> BTW, could you please share your ANZSCO code? Good to see that at least CO is reviewing few 190 applications !


I believe this is his case on myimmi

https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/sc190-visa-tracker-2018-2019/cases/case-62773


----------



## devil001 (Oct 27, 2017)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> I would suggest to do both to be on safer side.
> 
> Is not there any instruction in the Communication you have received from CO?
> 
> BTW, could you please share your ANZSCO code? Good to see that at least CO is reviewing few 190 applications !



Hello, In the instructions they have asked me to upload the documents on the portal.

ANZSCO Code: 271311 - Solicitor


----------



## devil001 (Oct 27, 2017)

davidng said:


> I believe this is his case on myimmi
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/sc190-visa-tracker-2018-2019/cases/case-62773


Yes that is my case.

Regards

Kashif


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Glad to see a movement on myimmi today, 1 grant for CO contact on 23 Nov, and 1 CO contact for lodge date 13 Nov.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

davidng said:


> Glad to see a movement on myimmi today, 1 grant for CO contact on 23 Nov, and 1 CO contact for lodge date 13 Nov.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Dec 6 CO contact here waiting patiently! 

Thanks for updating the forum


----------



## Ddiicc (Feb 21, 2019)

Hi all! I’ve been a silent observer of this forum thread for a long time, but devided to register and join the dicsussion. It is really sad to see how 190 timelines increased to 8-10 months. I ignored 189 invitations twice - in September and November, since have already lodged 190 application in July. How can they still say that 190 priority is higher than 189, but actually demonstrate a completely reverse approach?

My timeline:
190 visa lodge - 24 Jul 2018
CO contact for UK PCC - 28 Nov 2018
Responded to CO request - 06 Dec 2018
.................waiting


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ddiicc said:


> Hi all! I’ve been a silent observer of this forum thread for a long time, but devided to register and join the dicsussion. It is really sad to see how 190 timelines increased to 8-10 months. I ignored 189 invitations twice - in September and November, since have already lodged 190 application in July. How can they still say that 190 priority is higher than 189, but actually demonstrate a completely reverse approach?
> 
> My timeline:
> 190 visa lodge - 24 Jul 2018
> ...


It is super frustrating - I also realised there is a caveat to their priority processing groups:

_"Where there is very high demand for places under the Migration Program, processing priority is given to applicants who have the most compelling claims in terms of the government's policy priorities."_

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/Vis...riority-processing-for-skilled-migration.aspx

So the priority processing isn't in place all the time, only when there is 'very high demand for places under the Migration Program'. 

We have the same date in terms of when we responded to our CO's, hopefully we get our files finalised roundabout the same time and sooner rather than later 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Ddiicc said:


> Hi all! I’ve been a silent observer of this forum thread for a long time, but devided to register and join the dicsussion. It is really sad to see how 190 timelines increased to 8-10 months. I ignored 189 invitations twice - in September and November, since have already lodged 190 application in July. How can they still say that 190 priority is higher than 189, but actually demonstrate a completely reverse approach?
> 
> My timeline:
> 190 visa lodge - 24 Jul 2018
> ...




You will get your grant in the first week of March. 2 more weeks to go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ddiicc (Feb 21, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> We have the same date in terms of when we responded to our CO's, hopefully we get our files finalised roundabout the same time and sooner rather than later
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


 Thank you, mate! Hope that we both will get our granta by March. Let's keep our fingers crossed! :fingerscrossed:

Btw, have you already passed the employment verification? 
I am in touch with my ex-coworkers, but they are saying tht nobody contacted them regarding my experience.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ddiicc said:


> Thank you, mate! Hope that we both will get our granta by March. Let's keep our fingers crossed! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Btw, have you already passed the employment verification?
> I am in touch with my ex-coworkers, but they are saying tht nobody contacted them regarding my experience.


I've only claimed points for an onshore employment episode - my current employment, so I'm quite sure I haven't had any employment verification just yet  

Employment verification could be just verifying your documents, and not everyone has their employers contacted / visited.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

There is no movement on myimmitracker for SC190 whatsoever. Apart from the new applicants being added of course.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Look at the number of grants per day for SC189.!!
I think(or rather hope) that the immigration dept. has expedited the process of granting visas to prevent it from ballooning. I sincerely hope that they apply the same strategy and expedite the grant process in case of SC190 as well, and divert all resources towards SC190 so that we get our grants at the earliest.
I am just speculating. I might be wrong. Only time will tell what happens in the end. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

SC190ASAP said:


> Look at the number of grants per day for SC189.!!
> I think(or rather hope) that the immigration dept. has expedited the process of granting visas to prevent it from ballooning. I sincerely hope that they apply the same strategy and expedite the grant process in case of SC190 as well, and divert all resources towards SC190 so that we get our grants at the earliest.
> I am just speculating. I might be wrong. Only time will tell what happens in the end. Fingers crossed.



The sun is shining brightly on SC189 side. I dont see any Dec cases being granted visas as yet. DoHA may stop after Nov cases are granted to concentrate on the 190 pile up. Lets hope for the best!! :amen:


----------



## ClarkInOz (Sep 12, 2018)

It looks like the few 190 granted lately were old files (just by looking at immitracker). If you see the grant in days tab it's 218, 236, 296, 251, 186. So maybe they are reviewing old files before continuing with the newer ones.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Yea maybe! Makes sense. The old ones are very old. So it's about time their cases are reviewed now.
I sincerely hope they consider SC190 at the earliest though. SC189 is on fire with ~15 grants each passing day.layball:


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Avcor said:


> The sun is shining brightly on SC189 side. I dont see any Dec cases being granted visas as yet. DoHA may stop after Nov cases are granted to concentrate on the 190 pile up. Lets hope for the best!! :amen:


People from 27th November have also been contacted by COs for SC189. This wait is stressful. Like Frank Underwood said in House of Cards, "Speculation is a poor form of investment and an equally poor form of politics."


----------



## justtogo (Feb 21, 2019)

*Update*

Hi all,
I have been silent observer of this thread and would like to update that I received grant email yesterday.
My timeline -
ImmiAccount application logded - 12 Sept, 2018
CO contact - 18 Dec, 2018 for PCC
Responded CO - 20 Jan, 2019
Grant email - 20 Feb, 2019


----------



## justtogo (Feb 21, 2019)

*Update*

Hi all,
I am silent observer of this thread. I received grant email recently.
Timeline -
ImmiAccount application submission - 12 Sept, 2018
CO contact for PCC - 19 Dec, 2018
Response to CO - 20 Jan, 2019
Grant - 19 Feb

Thanks to all for their inputs.


----------



## justtogo (Feb 21, 2019)

Hi Moderator, 
I am a new member and I accidentally posted 2 messages. Can you please remove this message?


----------



## justtogo (Feb 21, 2019)

*Remove duplicate messages*



justtogo said:


> Hi all,
> I have been silent observer of this thread and would like to update that I received grant email yesterday.
> My timeline -
> ImmiAccount application logded - 12 Sept, 2018
> ...


Hi Moderator, 
I am a new member and I accidentally posted 2 messages. Can you please remove this message?


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

justtogo said:


> Hi all,
> I am silent observer of this thread. I received grant email recently.
> Timeline -
> ImmiAccount application submission - 12 Sept, 2018
> ...


Congratulations mate.. what is ur occupation?


----------



## justtogo (Feb 21, 2019)

*Occupation*



NC.1984 said:


> Congratulations mate.. what is ur occupation?


My occupation was Analyst Programmer.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

justtogo said:


> Hi all,
> I have been silent observer of this thread and would like to update that I received grant email yesterday.
> My timeline -
> ImmiAccount application logded - 12 Sept, 2018
> ...


Congrats!

Thanks for updating us here in this thread, it's so useful to have more info to try and get a feel for how the pipeline is moving. 

Sorry for the barrage of questions, but which state/territory was your visa for?

Reason I ask is my CO contact had my visa subclass, state, and my country of citizenship in my CO's signature - so I'm guessing CO teams are split along those lines (with reasonable overlap between visa subclassess / states / applicant country of citizenship).


----------



## justtogo (Feb 21, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Thanks for updating us here in this thread, it's so useful to have more info to try and get a feel for how the pipeline is moving.
> 
> ...


This was for Victoria. CO signature did not mention any details like visa subclass, state etc.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

justtogo said:


> This was for Victoria. CO signature did not mention any details like visa subclass, state etc.


Thanks buddy

Yeah my official s56 request for info didn't have any such info / signature - but we got an email from our CO too that did


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

justtogo said:


> Hi all,
> I am silent observer of this thread. I received grant email recently.
> Timeline -
> ImmiAccount application submission - 12 Sept, 2018
> ...


Congratulations justtogo


----------



## ClarkInOz (Sep 12, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> Yea maybe! Makes sense. The old ones are very old. So it's about time their cases are reviewed now.
> I sincerely hope they consider SC190 at the earliest though. SC189 is on fire with ~15 grants each passing day.layball:


I know it doesn't really affect me as I'm onshore but the wait is frustrating, it's been 101 days for me. I just hope it comes before June because I need to fly home and I don't wanna pay $145 for another bridging visa b...


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

ClarkInOz said:


> I know it doesn't really affect me as I'm onshore but the wait is frustrating, it's been 101 days for me. I just hope it comes before June because I need to fly home and I don't wanna pay $145 for another bridging visa b...


Well, at least you're onshore buddy. We have a lot of plans depending upon the outcome of the visa. I agree with you. To each his own. Everyone has their own reasons for wanting to get their visa at the earliest. I hope you and me get our visa in March:amen:. But right now SC189 seems to be on fire man!


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

justtogo said:


> Hi all,
> I have been silent observer of this thread and would like to update that I received grant email yesterday.
> My timeline -
> ImmiAccount application logded - 12 Sept, 2018
> ...


Hey congratulations buddy!! Do you have a case registered on myImmitracker?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

SC190ASAP said:


> Well, at least you're onshore buddy. We have a lot of plans depending upon the outcome of the visa. I agree with you. To each his own. Everyone has their own reasons for wanting to get their visa at the earliest. I hope you and me get our visa in March:amen:. But right now SC189 seems to be on fire man!


What's your timeline buddy?

Care to create a signature so we can keep track of fellow 190'ers


----------



## Ddiicc (Feb 21, 2019)

Congratulations! Your timeline is really quick!

Could you please share if you have passed through the employment verification process?


----------



## Ddiicc (Feb 21, 2019)

Ddiicc said:


> Congratulations! Your timeline is really quick!
> 
> Could you please share if you have passed through the employment verification process?


Sorry, the message is addressed to Justtogo.


----------



## ClarkInOz (Sep 12, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> Well, at least you're onshore buddy. We have a lot of plans depending upon the outcome of the visa. I agree with you. To each his own. Everyone has their own reasons for wanting to get their visa at the earliest. I hope you and me get our visa in March:amen:. But right now SC189 seems to be on fire man!


Yeah that sucks big time... 
I had a chat with my agent he told me he's done that job for 15 years and still doesn't understand how immigration works. 
He had clients processed in 2 months and other in over a year for no apparent reasons. 

And mine is such an easy one, I'm just claiming points for age, english and skill assessment, they literally have to check two A4 docs and my birth cert!!


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

justtogo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am silent observer of this thread. I received grant email recently.
> 
> ...


Hearty congratulations and best of luck for your journey! 

Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

Anyone has a good agent or any knowledge whatsoever as to why grants have dried up for 190? And when they will pick up?


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Just hoping each day when I open this thread to see some 190 folks getting grant as well. Am only 23days since lodgement, still no movement in 190 gives a queasy feeling

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NC.1984 (Jan 22, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Just hoping each day when I open this thread to see some 190 folks getting grant as well. Am only 23days since lodgement, still no movement in 190 gives a queasy feeling
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Same here bro.. waiting for past 5 months.. not expecting my grant but at least few grants from other people to get a feeling that mine is also about to come. But it's depressing for the past two months.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

NC.1984 said:


> Same here bro.. waiting for past 5 months.. not expecting my grant but at least few grants from other people to get a feeling that mine is also about to come. But it's depressing for the past two months.



Have you been contacted by a CO in the last 5 months?


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

ClarkInOz said:


> Yeah that sucks big time...
> I had a chat with my agent he told me he's done that job for 15 years and still doesn't understand how immigration works.
> He had clients processed in 2 months and other in over a year for no apparent reasons.
> 
> And mine is such an easy one, I'm just claiming points for age, english and skill assessment, they literally have to check two A4 docs and my birth cert!!


We saw cases getting direct grants in apparently ~80 days till a couple of weeks back and now starting this week it has all dried up. Totally unpredictable this process and the department is.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Best wish for all those are waiting for 190 grant, hope we can see some movement in the next coming week.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

I got Employment verification through Email to HR earlier this week which was confirmed to me by my HR. He said he replied the same day but did not got any respond yet. Any prediction about Grant?


..................................

ANZSCO-233512
Pre-Invite-25 Aug 18, 190 QLD
Documents Submitted- 28 Aug 18
Invitation- 05 Sep 18
190 Visa Lodged- 17 Sep 18
CO Contact- 18 Dec 18 for More Employment Evidence 
Documents Submitted- 20 Dec 18
Visa Grant- Awaited

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> What's your timeline buddy?
> 
> Care to create a signature so we can keep track of fellow 190'ers


My lodgement date is 6th December 2018. I tried to create a signature but forum doesn't allow me to for some reason. Maybe cuz am not old enough on this forum.  Will set the signature once am able to.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> What's your timeline buddy?
> 
> Care to create a signature so we can keep track of fellow 190'ers


Here you go buddy.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

SC190ASAP said:


> Here you go buddy.


congrats ru onshore or offshore ?


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

nelutla said:


> congrats ru onshore or offshore ?


Not sure why you're congratulating me man, but thanks anyways!  . Am offshore.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

SC190ASAP said:


> Here you go buddy.


I am 11 days after you SC190ASAP 

Lodged: 17th Dec
NSW state nomination 
ANZSCO Code: 272511 Social Worker
No CO contact either as yet :faint:


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

SC190ASAP said:


> Not sure why you're congratulating me man, but thanks anyways!  . Am offshore.


sorry felt happy suddenly some one got grant from dec month, i felt u got grant and didnt see ur signature


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Avcor said:


> I am 11 days after you SC190ASAP
> 
> Lodged: 17th Dec
> NSW state nomination
> ...


Its coming soon.. Get ready!


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

nelutla said:


> sorry felt happy suddenly some one got grant from dec month, i felt u got grant and didnt see ur signature


I perhaps would have fainted if they would have granted me so early! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

When the last week of December applicants can expect a CO contact or DG?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Da__N said:


> When the last week of December applicants can expect a CO contact or DG?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No one knows buddy! We are all hoping by March, DoHA starts looking at 190 cases :fingerscrossed: . It's very unpredictable. 

Once we get our grants, someone should seriously look into working for DoHA, to understand this process and educate others in the same boat!!  Just a thought...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Got a 2nd CO contact towards the close of business yesterday, it was for Functional English proof for my partner, which we already provided on 6 December 2018. 

We submitted a letter from my partners university in Australia confirming the below, and her transcript:

_"Successfully completed at least one year of full-time study or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate diploma in an institution in Australia and all instructions were in English."_

Source: https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

Perhaps it was a junior CO / a CO who didn't notice that evidence. Our MARA agent is preparing a response, and we will hopefully get back to the department early next week.

Kind of disappointing knowing it was an unnecessary CO contact, but also might give some hope to those who have a similar timeline to ours - it seems the department is looking at early Dec 2018 CO contact cases.


----------



## k2cell (Feb 23, 2019)

*190 Applicant*

Hi All

Just wanted to share my timeline

State nomination: QLD
Occupation: 253999 - Medical practitioner
Onshore

EOI submitted with 65 points: 21/10/18
ITA response: 21/11/18
Passed PTE >80 a couple of days after invitation was sent so application was lodged on 05/12/18 with 75 points
Grant day: ???

Thank you all for keeping this forum alive


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

k2cell said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum Doc! 

Hopefully you hear something in 4-6 months if not sooner  

Have you submitted all your evidence already?


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Got a 2nd CO contact towards the close of business yesterday, it was for Functional English proof for my partner, which we already provided on 6 December 2018.
> 
> We submitted a letter from my partners university in Australia confirming the below, and her transcript:
> 
> ...


Thank for your update, hope after clearing all contact cases they might consider fresh lodge on Oct & Nov 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## k2cell (Feb 23, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Welcome to the forum Doc!
> 
> Hopefully you hear something in 4-6 months if not sooner
> 
> Have you submitted all your evidence already?



Hi PrettyIsotonic. Thank you for your welcoming! 

Yes I submitted everything upfront, including PCCs, medicals, AHPRA registration (skills assessment), wife's IELTS, Australian and overseas employment evidence although not claiming points from my overseas experience.

I was using an agent but when I verified after 8 months of waiting, he provided an end date of employment when I was actively working. I submitted my own EOI leaving the end date blank and got the invite a month later.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Got a 2nd CO contact towards the close of business yesterday, it was for Functional English proof for my partner, which we already provided on 6 December 2018.
> 
> We submitted a letter from my partners university in Australia confirming the below, and her transcript:
> 
> ...


Hope your grant is just around the corner 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

k2cell said:


> Hi PrettyIsotonic. Thank you for your welcoming!
> 
> Yes I submitted everything upfront, including PCCs, medicals, AHPRA registration (skills assessment), wife's IELTS, Australian and overseas employment evidence although not claiming points from my overseas experience.
> 
> I was using an agent but when I verified after 8 months of waiting, he provided an end date of employment when I was actively working. I submitted my own EOI leaving the end date blank and got the invite a month later.



Congrats on taking charge of things yourself - sounds like you've got all the docos you need confirmed, the waiting part is the most draining I find, although it shouldn't be since we're all in the system now. 




Harini227 said:


> Hope your grant is just around the corner
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy, fingers crossed it takes another 2.5 months or less for the file to be finalised.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Got a 2nd CO contact towards the close of business yesterday, it was for Functional English proof for my partner, which we already provided on 6 December 2018.
> 
> We submitted a letter from my partners university in Australia confirming the below, and her transcript:
> 
> ...




Ho man why are they asking again and again and I think this is finalising time of ur application 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thanks buddy, fingers crossed it takes another 2.5 months or less for the file to be finalised.


Not that's long buddy, given some recent cases, your grant might come within a month. Good luck:fingerscrossed:


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Hi all
Any predictions after Employment verification how much time needed for Visa Grant.
Visa Lodged 17/9/18
CO Contact 18/12/18 for Employment Reference Letter 
Employment verification 20/2/19
Grant-?


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hi all
> Any predictions after Employment verification how much time needed for Visa Grant.
> Visa Lodged 17/9/18
> CO Contact 18/12/18 for Employment Reference Letter
> ...


Hi - What do you mean by employee verification? Did the CO contact your employer? If so, was it the most recent employment?


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

sangakkara said:


> Hi - What do you mean by employee verification? Did the CO contact your employer? If so, was it the most recent employment?




Yes CO contact my employer through email earlier this week confirmed to me by my HR. It is my current company. Don’t know about my previous company verification.


----------



## aakash.chauhan (Dec 16, 2018)

Hey Guys.. Is there any extra charges while making Visa payment($3755) if i use Forex card?


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

erjaspal75 said:


> Yes CO contact my employer through email earlier this week confirmed to me by my HR. It is my current company. Don’t know about my previous company verification.


Did they only ask your HR to confirm your employment there? What specifically did they ask the HR??


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

sangakkara said:


> Did they only ask your HR to confirm your employment there? What specifically did they ask the HR??




HR just confirmed me regarding email verification and said they confirmed on same day


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

davidng said:


> Not that's long buddy, given some recent cases, your grant might come within a month. Good luck:fingerscrossed:


Certainly hope so buddy, of course will keep everyone here updated as we go. 

Was hoping for something before census date for local universities (March 8) - cause that will mean you pay domestic tuition fees as opposed to international.. But que sera sera.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hi all
> Any predictions after Employment verification how much time needed for Visa Grant.
> Visa Lodged 17/9/18
> CO Contact 18/12/18 for Employment Reference Letter
> ...


Hi 
Did u submitted RnR on SD or on company letter head


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Hi
> 
> Did u submitted RnR on SD or on company letter head




Company Letterhead


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

erjaspal75 said:


> Company Letterhead


do u have HR email id on it iam asking this because i have submitted letter head and HR didnt provided any email id on it


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

nelutla said:


> do u have HR email id on it iam asking this because i have submitted letter head and HR didnt provided any email id on it




Yes HR I’d mentioned on it below HR signature.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

erjaspal75 said:


> Yes HR I’d mentioned on it below HR signature.


ok iam worried now


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Got a 2nd CO contact towards the close of business yesterday, it was for Functional English proof for my partner, which we already provided on 6 December 2018.
> 
> We submitted a letter from my partners university in Australia confirming the below, and her transcript:
> 
> ...




Regret to hear that. In my view any graduate who had to come to Australia for studies have to have certain English score to get admission right. I am surprised then why they still raised a query for this despite even submitting a letter from the graduation school. You will be getting the grant shortly within March but may be beyond the March 8th date. I wish you get before that and make a request to the department to see if there a possibility to finalize the application prior to that or check with the graduate school to delay the payment(just a taught from my side)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hi all
> Any predictions after Employment verification how much time needed for Visa Grant.
> Visa Lodged 17/9/18
> CO Contact 18/12/18 for Employment Reference Letter
> ...


It's around the corner, maybe next week , all the best.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

RockyRaj said:


> Regret to hear that. In my view any graduate who had to come to Australia for studies have to have certain English score to get admission right. I am surprised then why they still raised a query for this despite even submitting a letter from the graduation school. You will be getting the grant shortly within March but may be beyond the March 8th date. I wish you get before that and make a request to the department to see if there a possibility to finalize the application prior to that or check with the graduate school to delay the payment(just a taught from my side)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy, fingers and toes crossed here. 

Thankfully the university has been very supportive and understanding, and we may potentially have till the end of March. But at some point they too will have to enforce their rules. 

It's really bizarre cause the CO notes that we haven't provided what was requested, and in the next page one of the dot points to meet the requirement was exactly what we provided.

Likely human error due to a lack of attention to detail. 

Good point though, I might submit a suggestion feedback form via the DHA website after we respond this time explaining our circumstance, the error, and advocating for a quick decision.


----------



## psmrn (Oct 8, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> sangakkara said:
> 
> 
> > Hi - What do you mean by employee verification? Did the CO contact your employer? If so, was it the most recent employment?
> ...


Hey Buddy! 
I am waiting for my visa and I dont even know whether my employment verification has done or not.
Visa Lodged on 25th June 2018
CO contacted on 3rd Nov 2018 by saying that my photograph is not attached in Medical Report.
I responded back with the downloaded Medical form from e-Medical website on 8th Nov 2018.
After that I am waiting till now.
Can you please help me out to find out the reason why they are delaying so much??? And how do I got to know that my Employment verification has beeb done or not?


----------



## harry4by4 (Feb 23, 2019)

Hello friends

What all verification can be expected from CO. Will there be a formal interview from a professional of same field regarding job duties?

Thanks


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

*Hi Roy*



davidng said:


> It's around the corner, maybe next week , all the best.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



Hi , 

I have 70+5 points,want to apply for Victoria. DO they ask for Job offer?

ANZSCO-261313
Age-25
English-20
Experience-10
Education-15


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

*HI*

My name is Karunakar

ANZSCO-261313
Age-25 Pnts
Edu-15 Pnts
Eng-20 Pnts
Exp-10 Pnts.

SS-70+% Applied for 189 and 190. 

In how many days can i expect NSW Invitation. Please let me know, i have launched application yesterday. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi,

If someone has a 190 nomination by NSW, can he work in ACT( Canberra) as it is a part of NSW, or it’s a breach of visa condition as ACT has separate nomination system?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Da__N said:


> Hi,
> 
> If someone has a 190 nomination by NSW, can he work in ACT( Canberra) as it is a part of NSW, or it’s a breach of visa condition as ACT has separate nomination system?
> 
> ...


I don't think ACT is a part of NSW, they're different states.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

regattekreddy said:


> Hi ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not a mandatory factor, but if you do not have it, your CV must show that you are a very good candidate in the job market. Cheers

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Da__N said:


> Hi,
> 
> If someone has a 190 nomination by NSW, can he work in ACT( Canberra) as it is a part of NSW, or it’s a breach of visa condition as ACT has separate nomination system?
> 
> ...


Likely a breach of the 190 obligation. 

Conversely though, there are people with a 190 ACT nomination that get the ACT migration teams blessing to work in Queanbeyan (a NSW regional town just across the border). 

ACT is a completely different jurisdiction, it is a territory like NT.


----------



## hiennguyen89 (Oct 4, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> Its coming soon.. Get ready!




I lodged 14 Nov, no Co contact yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lanny286 (Oct 16, 2018)

titotito said:


> Hi all,
> Very happy to let you know that my 190 visa was granted today.
> ANZSCO : 224711
> Visa lodged : 29/10/2018
> ...



Congrats Titotito, your case was processed very fast. Can I ask if you claimed any experience points? Did CO do employment verification?

Many thanks


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Guys, Happy to share with you that My Visa for 190 was Granted on 22 February.

You all were a huge support a big thanks to all of you.

I hope and wish all of those who are waiting for the grant to receive it soon.

Date of application— May 2018
CO Contact for Wife Medical— September 2018
Replied to CO with Deferral letter in September 2018. Because wife was pregnant and could not go for medicals
Baby added to Application on January 2019
HAP ID for baby on 7th February 2019
Granted with Visa for Family on 22 February 2019.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Guys, Happy to share with you that My Visa for 190 was Granted on 22 February.
> 
> You all were a huge support a big thanks to all of you.
> 
> ...


Congratulation!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Guys, Happy to share with you that My Visa for 190 was Granted on 22 February.
> 
> You all were a huge support a big thanks to all of you.
> 
> ...


Hearty congratulations and all the best!

Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Guys, Happy to share with you that My Visa for 190 was Granted on 22 February.
> 
> You all were a huge support a big thanks to all of you.
> 
> ...


Double congratulations


Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Guys, Happy to share with you that My Visa for 190 was Granted on 22 February.
> 
> You all were a huge support a big thanks to all of you.
> 
> ...




Congratulations bro!!

May I know what are the employment proofs you have submitted for GCC experience?

Thanks,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Got a 2nd CO contact towards the close of business yesterday, it was for Functional English proof for my partner, which we already provided on 6 December 2018.
> 
> We submitted a letter from my partners university in Australia confirming the below, and her transcript:
> 
> ...


Well in my belief these are delay tactics. We got our co contact in may 2018 for my Birth proof, when there were similar docs uploaded already. And then we got visa granted in Jan 2019, through an automated visa grant scheduler. So if there are these small little demands in between and nothing serious stuff, be assured the ViSa is processed, just a matter of time. Cheers and looking forward to see you soon!!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## richa93 (Jan 14, 2019)

kavipihu said:


> Well in my belief these are delay tactics. We got our co contact in may 2018 for my Birth proof, when there were similar docs uploaded already. And then we got visa granted in Jan 2019, through an automated visa grant scheduler. So if there are these small little demands in between and nothing serious stuff, be assured the ViSa is processed, just a matter of time. Cheers and looking forward to see you soon!!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


Glad to know December CO contacts are being looked at...

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## k2cell (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi All

Would appreciate your input here. I have lodged my 190 visa on 5/12/18 but got an invite for 189 on 11/01/19 from a EOI with DOE 28/11/18. After seeing the current trends, I am wondering whether or not I should apply for the 189 as it will expire soon. Also wanted to know if the DOE counts as the date for process priority by DHA.



State nomination: QLD
Occupation: 253999 - Medical practitioner
Onshore
EOI submitted with 65 points: 21/10/18
ITA response: 21/11/18
Passed PTE >80 a couple of days after invitation was sent so application was lodged on 05/12/18 with 75 points
Grant day: ???


----------



## k2cell (Feb 23, 2019)

k2cell said:


> Hi All
> 
> Would appreciate your input here. I have lodged my 190 visa on 5/12/18 but got an invite for 189 on 11/01/19 from a EOI with DOE 28/11/18. After seeing the current trends, I am wondering whether or not I should apply for the 189 as it will expire soon. Also wanted to know if the DOE counts as the date for process priority by DHA.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your thoughts


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

k2cell said:


> Hi All
> 
> Would appreciate your input here. I have lodged my 190 visa on 5/12/18 but got an invite for 189 on 11/01/19 from a EOI with DOE 28/11/18. After seeing the current trends, I am wondering whether or not I should apply for the 189 as it will expire soon. Also wanted to know if the DOE counts as the date for process priority by DHA.
> 
> ...


The main benefits of a 189 over 190 at the moment is potentially faster processing times (189 is 5 to 7 months, 190 is 8 to 10 months - on average), and for 189 you don't have the 2 year obligation that 190 does to live and work in your nominated state/territory.

My understanding is processing begins from the date of lodging, DOE does not matter at that stage. 

If you can afford it, you could lodge a 189 in parallel - whichever visa you get last will replace the previous one. If you get 189 first (and prefer it to 190), then after you get the 189 you can withdraw the 190 application from processing.


----------



## k2cell (Feb 23, 2019)

Well I am already in the state I want to settle so it's more the timing considering the University fees I am paying for my wife. With those, even paying a second visa would be worth it. Sorry for sounding a bit skeptical, are you sure one can apply to two visas at the same time? Thank you for your responses.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

k2cell said:


> Well I am already in the state I want to settle so it's more the timing considering the University fees I am paying for my wife. With those, even paying a second visa would be worth it. Sorry for sounding a bit skeptical, are you sure one can apply to two visas at the same time? Thank you for your responses.


Oh I can empathise, we are hoping for our PR before census date so we can pay domestic fees instead of international fees. 

Always wise to be skeptical, but yes, if you meet eligibility criteria you can make more than one valid visa application with the department and have them processed in parallel. As mentioned the visa finalised last will replace the previously held one that is in effect.


----------



## seengaurav (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi Guys - I got a pre-invite on 13th Feb and responded to it on the same day. I have 75 +5 points for 26313. The worrying part is I will lose points for age on 26th Feb. Can somebody advise what should I do?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

seengaurav said:


> Hi Guys - I got a pre-invite on 13th Feb and responded to it on the same day. I have 75 +5 points for 26313. The worrying part is I will lose points for age on 26th Feb. Can somebody advise what should I do?


Which state? 

Some states/territory's may on a case-by-case basis expedite your invite.


----------



## seengaurav (Feb 20, 2019)

Nsw


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

seengaurav said:


> Nsw


Mate email them ASAP:

"If you have been invited, applied for NSW nomination and will soon lose points for age, email us at [email protected]. We will try to ensure your application is assessed before you lose any points, but cannot guarantee this."

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ated-migration-190/frequently-asked-questions

Should have contacted them on the 13th itself =\

Edit:

Put URGENT in your subject line, and perhaps even call them directly.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

seengaurav said:


> Hi Guys - I got a pre-invite on 13th Feb and responded to it on the same day. I have 75 +5 points for 26313. The worrying part is I will lose points for age on 26th Feb. Can somebody advise what should I do?


Contact for NSW:
https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visas-and-immigration/contact-us


----------



## seengaurav (Feb 20, 2019)

How do I call them? What's the number?


----------



## seengaurav (Feb 20, 2019)

Ok. Found the number..


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

seengaurav said:


> Ok. Found the number..


Do keep us posted, :fingerscrossed: for you


----------



## seengaurav (Feb 20, 2019)

I called them up and the lady said that even after losing the points I would still qualify for evaluation..


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

seengaurav said:


> I called them up and the lady said that even after losing the points I would still qualify for evaluation..


Hey that's comforting right, hopefully you don't just qualify, but also are able to have a competitive points score / profile to get a ITA.

Getting a pre-invite is already half the battle, and afaik NSW (unlike VIC) rarely do not issue a ITA after sending a pre-invite.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

malik.afnan134 said:


> Guys, Happy to share with you that My Visa for 190 was Granted on 22 February.
> 
> You all were a huge support a big thanks to all of you.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and celebrations!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Got a 2nd CO contact towards the close of business yesterday, it was for Functional English proof for my partner, which we already provided on 6 December 2018.
> 
> We submitted a letter from my partners university in Australia confirming the below, and her transcript:
> 
> ...


Just to update we responded to the CO today with a statutory declaration which my partner signed confirming she has:
_"Successfully completed at least one year of full-time study or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate diploma in an institution in Australia and all instructions were in English."_

Referencing the documents we had already uploaded to our Immiaccount in December 2018 (university transcript + confirmation of enrollment and semesters completed). 

Back to waiting!


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Looks like even this week belongs to SC189!  Are they even looking at our applications?? A new visa is granted every few minutes in the SC189 tracker! Well I am happy for them, but right now am just doing what I hate doing. Sitting and speculating. This is stressful. :rant:


----------



## agill (Oct 9, 2018)

Hi All,
I just have a general question. If anyone can help, thta would be great. I already Lodge 190 in Nov 2018. Still status Received. But i would like to go to india to attend my brothers marriage. I am just wondering does it delay the visa? or CO might ask for another indian PCC?? because i already submit all the documents upfront. 
Thanks


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi. I am new to this forum. I saw a 190 Direct Grant today for VISA lodged 10 November. I lodge my VISA on 27 December and still waiting for the golden email.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

HOPE2018 said:


> Hi. I am new to this forum. I saw a 190 Direct Grant today for VISA lodged 10 November. I lodge my VISA on 27 December and still waiting for the golden email.


Yes there is one case that got direct grant today who applied for the visa on 10th November 2018. At least there is some traction on SC190. Hope this week brings something positive for us SC190 expectant.


----------



## drsmabukhari (Feb 22, 2019)

Hi
First of All i would like to say thanks to the Admin of this group for establishing a plate form which addresses the queries of Applicants when they are in dilemma and confusion. In facts this forum serves as beacon of Hope for them.

Now, My questions....I applied for 190 and deposited fee on December with all documents. I went under medical examination in January. Please guide whether CO is assigned after medical submission or before that once fee is submitted? As i read, other applicants are also waiting,,,my other question is that whether visa grant is also category-wise or all visa applications are dealt in que/ sequence? 

Thank You

Dr. SMABukhari


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

SC190ASAP said:


> Looks like even this week belongs to SC189!  Are they even looking at our applications?? A new visa is granted every few minutes in the SC189 tracker! Well I am happy for them, but right now am just doing what I hate doing. Sitting and speculating. This is stressful. :rant:



I am doing the same buddy! Sitting and speculating as well... I wake up each morning, and the first thing I do is check my emails, immitracker, and this forum. It's unlike me to check my mobile first thing in the morning. Its impacting on my mental health :tsk:


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just to update we responded to the CO today with a statutory declaration which my partner signed confirming she has:
> _"Successfully completed at least one year of full-time study or equivalent part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate diploma in an institution in Australia and all instructions were in English."_
> 
> Referencing the documents we had already uploaded to our Immiaccount in December 2018 (university transcript + confirmation of enrollment and semesters completed).
> ...


Good to hear that there is a movement on your side and am sure you will receive your grant soon.

Am now on day 326 and still nothing, don't know what to say but we wait in faith, it will surely happen soon. My police clearance expired 05 January and my medicals they will expire on the 17th of April.

Lodged 05 April 2018
CO Contact 27 August (additional employment evidence)
Grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> Yes there is one case that got direct grant today who applied for the visa on 10th November 2018. At least there is some traction on SC190. Hope this week brings something positive for us SC190 expectant.


Hoping so too


----------



## cloudy6868 (Feb 16, 2019)

EtiChi said:


> Good to hear that there is a movement on your side and am sure you will receive your grant soon.
> 
> Am now on day 326 and still nothing, don't know what to say but we wait in faith, it will surely happen soon. My police clearance expired 05 January and my medicals they will expire on the 17th of April.
> 
> ...


OMG, found so being in the same situation with me:
lodge 02 May 2018
CO contacted 28 August
Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

cloudy6868 said:


> OMG, found so being in the same situation with me:
> 
> lodge 02 May 2018
> 
> ...


We have April, yours is May and I am June lodgement. Heck, they slept over our files. This indecisive sword they kept hanging on our heads for this long has derailed and impacted a lot of things undoubtedly. Someday it will come, but which day? PTE already expired in December 2018, office HR email id has changed too from my R&R letter. I now have concerns of second CO contact. 

Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

I have logged eoi at 18 Oct 2018.
With below details:

Age 30
Education :15
PTE 10
Experience 10 
Spouse points 5 
SS 5 
Total 75

Anzsco code:261313


Not yet received pre invite mail.
Has anybody received pre-invite having profile like me where doe is in the month of October 2018.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## seengaurav (Feb 20, 2019)

panne05 said:


> I have logged eoi at 18 Oct 2018.
> With below details:
> 
> Age 30
> ...


 I got with 75 +5 for NSW for 26313.. can you increase your PTE score? It will be quicker.m


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

AsYouSow said:


> We have April, yours is May and I am June lodgement. Heck, they slept over our files. This indecisive sword they kept hanging on our heads for this long has derailed and impacted a lot of things undoubtedly. Someday it will come, but which day? PTE already expired in December 2018, office HR email id has changed too from my R&R letter. I now have concerns of second CO contact.
> 
> Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


Did you update new HR's email via their system, I think if they did employment verification and not received any response then it might delay your application as they find another way to verify or wait 1-2 months to send out NJL.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

davidng said:


> Did you update new HR's email via their system, I think if they did employment verification and not received any response then it might delay your application as they find another way to verify or wait 1-2 months to send out NJL.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I shared the email to GSM which has the email from HR confirming the same. No acknowledgement received on this. As the documents were already submitted on immi account thus I do not see the option to upload anything again. 
Is there any other way to do so? As my assessment was negative initially the vetassess did a thorough check to confirm my profile. In-depth BGC was performed and Calls lasted for 45 mins between the officer and my current boss to get a green signal then. I was assuming this would someway help my Visa lodge CO to avoid checking but seems otherwise.

Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Avcor said:


> I am doing the same buddy! Sitting and speculating as well... I wake up each morning, and the first thing I do is check my emails, immitracker, and this forum. It's unlike me to check my mobile first thing in the morning. Its impacting on my mental health :tsk:


For me, when the 3-months expectation was over, I thought it's now unpredictable and hopeless, then I stopped last 3-months regular habits (check email, myimmi, unsubscribe 189 thread on tapatalk ). Now, my plan is to watch Netflix instead 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

AsYouSow said:


> I shared the email to GSM which has the email from HR confirming the same. No acknowledgement received on this. As the documents were already submitted on immi account thus I do not see the option to upload anything again.
> Is there any other way to do so? As my assessment was negative initially the vetassess did a thorough check to confirm my profile. In-depth BGC was performer and Calls lasted for 45 mins between the officer and my current boss to get a green signal then. I was assuming this would someway help my Visa lodge CO to avoid checking but seems otherwise.
> 
> Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


If you still have some slots in your allowance (60), then create a letter to CO to explain and update the latest info.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

davidng said:


> If you still have some slots in your allowance (60), then create a letter to CO to explain and update the latest info.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I do have slots available. Only if the CO responds, I can get this done. So far, hasnt responded.


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

seengaurav said:


> I got with 75 +5 for NSW for 26313.. can you increase your PTE score? It will be quicker.m


Thanks !!!!!
I am trying that and if I increase my score in PTE then I will not have to wait for 190 ,I can get 189 in the next invite.

My question is whether anybody has got the pre-invite similar to my profile.

Means are they considering candidates with 75 points with below priority.
1. having higher experience 
2. Having higher score in PTE 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

davidng said:


> For me, when the 3-months expectation was over, I thought it's now unpredictable and hopeless, then I stopped last 3-months regular habits (check email, myimmi, unsubscribe 189 thread on tapatalk ). Now, my plan is to watch Netflix instead
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I have come to the same conclusion. I mean, when I had filed for NSW EOI I was not aware of any trackers like myimmi or expatforum. So when the invitation came it was such a pleasant surprise. Now that I am aware of these trackers I tend to keep researching more and more and track other applications etc. I guess this is adding more stress. Things are anyway going to happen when they are supposed to happen. Till then all we can do is sit back, relax, watch movies and play video games. One fine day the golden email will pop up in our inbox and make us happy when we're least expecting it. Views are completely personal.


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> I have come to the same conclusion. I mean, when I had filed for NSW EOI I was not aware of any trackers like myimmi or expatforum. So when the invitation came it was such a pleasant surprise. Now that I am aware of these trackers I tend to keep researching more and more and track other applications etc. I guess this is adding more stress. Things are anyway going to happen when they are supposed to happen. Till then all we can do is sit back, relax, watch movies and play video games. One fine day the golden email will pop up in our inbox and make us happy when we're least expecting it. Views are completely personal.


Totally agree.....
Don't know what to add more!!!
U guys mentioned all the things which could be an option to do than doing these things to follow the status.


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi,
Is 190 visa granting fast for a 489 holder?

Thanks.


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

Dear friends,

After seeing my conditions, your pain will be gone those who are waiting for long.

Lodged VISA on 18/01/2018, still there is no CO contact, no requirement but heard from HO, employment verification done on 22/05/2018.

What should I do? Fully dishearted & mentally frustrated.

Masum


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

masumbibm said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> After seeing my conditions, your pain will be gone those who are waiting for long.
> 
> ...


That's a long wait my friend, perhaps leave a suggestion feedback on the DHA website with your application number - something to the effect that you trusted the global processing times, and you believe you have a decision ready application, and would like to suggest they finalise your application. 

Someone else who had lodged in January 2018 got their grant this month (or late Jan 2019) - so hang in there.


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Da__N said:


> Congratulations bro!!
> 
> May I know what are the employment proofs you have submitted for GCC experience?
> 
> ...




Sorry mate for the delayed reply.

Regarding the proofs in GCC I have submitted the below.

TRANSLATED IQAMA COPY
BANK STATEMENT 
GOSI SALARY CERTIFICATE 
PERSONAL INFO FROM MOI WEBSITE
REFERENCE LETTER, PAYSLIPS FROM EMPLOYER
INSURANCE COPY
SAUDI COUNCIL OF ENGINEERS CERTIFICATE

I think this much I have provided.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

masumbibm said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> After seeing my conditions, your pain will be gone those who are waiting for long.
> 
> ...


Heck, our pain didn't go but we can understand yours. PrettySt. always shares sensible advice, do try. Did you call them by any chance. Have a word as well. All the best!

Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

masumbibm said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> After seeing my conditions, your pain will be gone those who are waiting for long.
> 
> ...


All the best with your phone call/feedback, some people in this forum get their golden mail few days after that. Hope you can get the same.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

davidng said:


> For me, when the 3-months expectation was over, I thought it's now unpredictable and hopeless, then I stopped last 3-months regular habits (check email, myimmi, unsubscribe 189 thread on tapatalk ). Now, my plan is to watch Netflix instead
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Same - I go through ebbs and flows of good days/weeks and then some where there is the pervasive uncertainty just sort of gets to me. 

Sometimes I'm super involved on this and other forums and everything migration-related, and then I take a week off when feeling a little jaded.

This is definitely one of those jaded weeks - and by next week if no news will probably be burnt out and take a break like you!


----------



## cloudy6868 (Feb 16, 2019)

AsYouSow said:


> We have April, yours is May and I am June lodgement. Heck, they slept over our files. This indecisive sword they kept hanging on our heads for this long has derailed and impacted a lot of things undoubtedly. Someday it will come, but which day? PTE already expired in December 2018, office HR email id has changed too from my R&R letter. I now have concerns of second CO contact.
> 
> Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


PTE expiration should be fine, but do update them with any changes via your immiaccount


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

AsYouSow said:


> We have April, yours is May and I am June lodgement. Heck, they slept over our files. This indecisive sword they kept hanging on our heads for this long has derailed and impacted a lot of things undoubtedly. Someday it will come, but which day? PTE already expired in December 2018, office HR email id has changed too from my R&R letter. I now have concerns of second CO contact.
> 
> Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


Hi,

1. PTE score is valid for 3 years as acceptable by DHA.
2. You can fill and upload Form 1022 which is for "Notification of changes in circumstances"
Link: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1022.pdf

This form is to inform the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (the department) of any changes in your circumstances that affect any answer to a question in your application form.


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Got a 2nd CO contact towards the close of business yesterday, it was for Functional English proof for my partner, which we already provided on 6 December 2018.
> 
> We submitted a letter from my partners university in Australia confirming the below, and her transcript:
> 
> ...


I am 6 dec contacted🤞🤞


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Today 2 grants of 190 Visa updated on immitracker.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

erjaspal75 said:


> Today 2 grants of 190 Visa updated on immitracker.


They are cleaning their backlog 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ellay said:


> I am 6 dec contacted🤞🤞


Hope your file will be finalised anytime now  

I was a 6 Dec CO contact and got another CO contact on 22 Feb.


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

shekharghosh7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks ShekharG and Cloudy. My agent is another pain that I signed for. Let me still check for the 1022 form.

Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

If they are clearing backlogs now then we have ages to wait.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

HOPE2018 said:


> If they are clearing backlogs now then we have ages to wait.


The harsh reality is that we have no choice rather than wait. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hope your file will be finalised anytime now
> 
> I was a 6 Dec CO contact and got another CO contact on 22 Feb.


Hey PI !!

really sukxx to see your 2nd CO contact for the same doc that is already provided ! But we can assume many good things from this CO contact  

Hope to see your grant soon buddy 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi Guys
i have given my wife medicals yesterday and now iam checking through emedicals portal where i found one test is showing incomplete and one showing referred please can any one help me should i approach medical panel or should i wait for couple of days more


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Hello Friends
Just Got Most Most Awaited Visa Grant Email.
Lodged 17 Sep
CO 18 Dec for Employment Evidence 
Employment Verification 20 Feb
Grant 26 Feb


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

erjaspal75 said:


> Today 2 grants of 190 Visa updated on immitracker.


OMG look at their lodgement dates. Aug 9 and April 1. Our situation seems to be worsening with each passing day.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hello Friends
> Just Got Most Most Awaited Visa Grant Email.
> Lodged 17 Sep
> CO 18 Dec for Employment Evidence
> ...


congrats bro


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hello Friends
> Just Got Most Most Awaited Visa Grant Email.
> Lodged 17 Sep
> CO 18 Dec for Employment Evidence
> ...


Congratulations dude. Celebrations on the way! Please update your case on myimmitracker!


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

nelutla said:


> congrats bro




Thanks bro


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> Congratulations dude. Celebrations on the way! Please update your case on myimmitracker!




Thanks bro


----------



## cloudy6868 (Feb 16, 2019)

nelutla said:


> Hi Guys
> i have given my wife medicals yesterday and now iam checking through emedicals portal where i found one test is showing incomplete and one showing referred please can any one help me should i approach medical panel or should i wait for couple of days more


It could take several days to display the correct result, hope the best result will come to yours.


----------



## cloudy6868 (Feb 16, 2019)

SC190ASAP said:


> OMG look at their lodgement dates. Aug 9 and April 1. Our situation seems to be worsening with each passing day.


The April 1 has 2 CO contacts which seems not too bad, some here just have 1 time CO contact and then silent for a long time which is bad


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hello Friends
> Just Got Most Most Awaited Visa Grant Email.
> Lodged 17 Sep
> CO 18 Dec for Employment Evidence
> ...


Congratulations 

Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

AsYouSow said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk




Thanks


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hello Friends
> Just Got Most Most Awaited Visa Grant Email.
> Lodged 17 Sep
> CO 18 Dec for Employment Evidence
> ...


Congrats mate, it's clear that they are looking at the backyard, then they have a higher chance to achieve their Target in this financial year.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

davidng said:


> Congrats mate, it's clear that they are looking at the backyard, then they have a higher chance to achieve their Target in this financial year.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




Thanks  
Yes, they are doing their best 
I heard 5 Grants 190 Visa today including mine also


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hello Friends
> Just Got Most Most Awaited Visa Grant Email.
> Lodged 17 Sep
> CO 18 Dec for Employment Evidence
> ...


Can you please help to clarify which employment evidences before and after CO contact? It would help people, including me, in case they have to do so. Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

davidng said:


> Can you please help to clarify which employment evidences before and after CO contact? It would help people, including me, in case they have to do so. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




I had submitted PF statement, Salary Certificate, ITR, offer letters and R and R Letter. But CO Contact was for Employment Reference Letter with Designation and Date wise.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

erjaspal75 said:


> I had submitted PF statement, Salary Certificate, ITR, offer letters and R and R Letter. But CO Contact was for Employment Reference Letter with Designation and Date wise.


They did verification by email or phone? My boss, who signed on my ER has changed to another company so only his phone is valid now 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

erjaspal75 said:


> I had submitted PF statement, Salary Certificate, ITR, offer letters and R and R Letter. But CO Contact was for Employment Reference Letter with Designation and Date wise.


you mean each designation with RnR date wise


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

nelutla said:


> you mean each designation with RnR date wise




Yes


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

davidng said:


> They did verification by email or phone? My boss, who signed on my ER has changed to another company so only his phone is valid now
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




By email who signed the letter. His email I’d was written under his signature with contact number as per Suggested by MHA


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

erjaspal75 said:


> Yes


lucky u got that usually employer are not happy to provide that i tryd but my company is not ready to give and i have opt SD from my manager


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

erjaspal75 said:


> By email who signed the letter. His email I’d was written under his signature with contact number as per Suggested by MHA


Thanks a lot, I then now will update his new E-mail to the system.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

davidng said:


> Thanks a lot, I then now will update his new E-mail to the system.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




Yes


----------



## drsmabukhari (Feb 22, 2019)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hello Friends
> Just Got Most Most Awaited Visa Grant Email.
> Lodged 17 Sep
> CO 18 Dec for Employment Evidence
> ...


Congrats


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

cloudy6868 said:


> The April 1 has 2 CO contacts which seems not too bad, some here just have 1 time CO contact and then silent for a long time which is bad


Just looked at a case on myimmi, it's almost two years with 5 times CO contact. 
https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc190/cases/case-43345

The good news is they are taking 190 into account. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Congrats man. you are 1 lucky person who has received the grant 6 days after the employment verification. BTW, did the call your employer or email them? and was it for your current employer or previous one?

Thank You


erjaspal75 said:


> Hello Friends
> Just Got Most Most Awaited Visa Grant Email.
> Lodged 17 Sep
> CO 18 Dec for Employment Evidence
> ...


----------



## cloudy6868 (Feb 16, 2019)

Light at the end of the tunnel @davidng


----------



## richa93 (Jan 14, 2019)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hello Friends
> Just Got Most Most Awaited Visa Grant Email.
> Lodged 17 Sep
> CO 18 Dec for Employment Evidence
> ...


Congratulations mate!

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeBijou (Dec 19, 2018)

5 grants?? I only see 4 on immitracker. Does anyone have the details of the 5th?


----------



## richa93 (Jan 14, 2019)

cloudy6868 said:


> Light at the end of the tunnel @davidng


Someone needs to tell them..they are killing people with curiosity and anxiety...10th December CO contact waiting eagarly...

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cloudy6868 (Feb 16, 2019)

richa93 said:


> Someone needs to tell them..they are killing people with curiosity and anxiety...10th December CO contact waiting eagarly...
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


10 Dec is so new, I got CO contact 24 August and nothing until now, 7m already and continue waiting


----------



## richa93 (Jan 14, 2019)

cloudy6868 said:


> 10 Dec is so new, I got CO contact 24 August and nothing until now, 7m already and continue waiting


Hope we get it soon..

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

drsmabukhari said:


> Congrats




Thanks


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Mohammed786 said:


> Congrats man. you are 1 lucky person who has received the grant 6 days after the employment verification. BTW, did the call your employer or email them? and was it for your current employer or previous one?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You




Thanks man
They did email to my current employer and my HR replied back on same day. So may be that’s why it’s so quick. But I saw the applicants who received grant on next day after Employment verification also.


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

richa93 said:


> Congratulations mate!
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk




Thanks Richa


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

LeBijou said:


> 5 grants?? I only see 4 on immitracker. Does anyone have the details of the 5th?




Yes 4 Grants on immitracker and one grant I heard in my QLD group who lodged on 4 Nov.


----------



## andrei87 (Feb 26, 2019)

Hello all,

I have been monitoring this forum for a couple of months now. I just wanted to add my details to the vastly growing forum. One question I have is about the amount of people that have been posting about their work experience and a CO contacting their employers. I am currently onshore (in transition from the old 457 to a 190) and all of the points that I have claimed for my work experience all have been in Australia with the Department of Education or with the Catholic Education of Australia (attached Statements of Service from both). On top of that I have added my Pay G summaries, taxes, pay slips (all since 2016), current employment contract etc. I am hoping that will suffice, any thoughts or ideas? 

It is also killing me checking immitracker everyday and seeing 10+ grants per day for 190 visa and 2-4 grants per day for the 190. Fingers crossed for everyone here!

30pts - Age
20pts - PTE English
5pts - Skilled employment in Aus
15pts - Bachelor
5pts - QLD nomination

190 - QLD
Occupation - Primary School Teacher 241213
Lodged Visa - 14/12/18
Meds - 24/12/18
Grant - :clock:


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

erjaspal75 said:


> I had submitted PF statement, Salary Certificate, ITR, offer letters and R and R Letter. But CO Contact was for Employment Reference Letter with Designation and Date wise.




Congrats for your grant buddy!

May I know what is the difference between the old and new RnR letter you had submitted?

I mean your current designation from to was not mentioned in the old letter? Or it was mentioned but they need ALL designations you had in this company and the relevant dates of each?

How many companies you claimed points for?

Your details will surely help others who are waiting their grants 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andrei87 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been monitoring this forum for a couple of months now. I just wanted to add my details to the vastly growing forum. One question I have is about the amount of people that have been posting about their work experience and a CO contacting their employers. I am currently onshore (in transition from the old 457 to a 190) and all of the points that I have claimed for my work experience all have been in Australia with the Department of Education or with the Catholic Education of Australia (attached Statements of Service from both). On top of that I have added my Pay G summaries, taxes, pay slips (all since 2016), current employment contract etc. I am hoping that will suffice, any thoughts or ideas?
> 
> ...


Seeing your paperwork, the chances of verification are low but cannot be ruled out

As far as your anxiety on seeing other grants, is a malady that you have chosen to bring on yourself 
I fail to understand why in the world anyone would use an immitracker which cannot help anyone in any way except to give false hopes, anxiety and ultimately depression 

The grant will come in its own sweet time and no matter how many times you check the tracker, it will not expedite it or help you in taking any decision 

So just relax and go about your daily routine
Moreover for those already on shore, nothing will change even if you get the PR, it will be business as usual

Cheers


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Da__N said:


> Congrats for your grant buddy!
> 
> May I know what is the difference between the old and new RnR letter you had submitted?
> 
> ...




Thanks for your wishes.
The R & R Letter which I Submitted initially at the time of Visa Lodgement, in this my current designation was written with all responsibilities from start to till date.
But CO demanded for designation wise with date from starting onwards.


----------



## Ddiicc (Feb 21, 2019)

Hello Dear friends!

I am so hlad to share my joy: I’ve received the golden email
today, waited ut for aonlong, and here we are!!!

Thank you, friends, formyour support, I am sure, your grant is around the corner!

My timeline: 261111, 190 visa lodged - 24 July 2019, CO contact for UK PCC - 28 November 2018, GRANT - 26 February 2019.


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

Ddiicc said:


> Hello Dear friends!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hearty congratulations, all the best!

Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Ddiicc said:


> Hello Dear friends!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations CO contact for UK Pcc after u submitted also or u didn't upload please can u share 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenochie (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi all.. I just got 190 ITA (NSW 261112) and i want to lodge.. For proof of work, can i highlight the deposits in my account statement for ease of recognition for the CO?


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Ddiicc said:


> Hello Dear friends!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats mate! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

erjaspal75 said:


> Hello Friends
> Just Got Most Most Awaited Visa Grant Email.
> Lodged 17 Sep
> CO 18 Dec for Employment Evidence
> ...


Congrats!!

Looks like on the front end of the train they're dealing with mid-December 2018 CO contact cases, I suppose ~2-2.5 more months to get to mid-February 2019.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Kenochie said:


> Hi all.. I just got 190 ITA (NSW 261112) and i want to lodge.. For proof of work, can i highlight the deposits in my account statement for ease of recognition for the CO?


Heya - yeah some people do that via Adobe, personally I didn't although the only deposits in my account was for salary. 

Hope to see you around in this thread


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like on the front end of the train they're dealing with mid-December 2018 CO contact cases, I suppose ~2-2.5 more months to get to mid-February 2019.


They are still in the stage of looking at contacted cases, who knows, they might want to clear all contacted one and then take the fresh cases after that . It's reasonable, for example, as your case is almost ready, just only need to click a send button and it will be counted for this financial year  that they worked very efficiency.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like on the front end of the train they're dealing with mid-December 2018 CO contact cases, I suppose ~2-2.5 more months to get to mid-February 2019.




Thanks PrettyIsotonic.
As per trends after second CO contacts they might given grants within a month. So I hope that you will get your grant in March.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Kenochie said:


> Hi all.. I just got 190 ITA (NSW 261112) and i want to lodge.. For proof of work, can i highlight the deposits in my account statement for ease of recognition for the CO?


Hi Kenochie,

Under Evidence of Work Experience, there is a section for Financial Statements, where you can give Salary Credit to Bank Account(s) - ONE per quarter for each company.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

How about the new cases then? For instance I lodged mine in December.


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

For Canberra state nomination, what is the minimum amount in Australian Dollar that I need to declare in the Financial Declaration form? Do I need to attach this form if I am currently in Canberra?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

HOPE2018 said:


> How about the new cases then? For instance I lodged mine in December.


Kindly provide your points breakup for 190 visa subclass.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

HOPE2018 said:


> How about the new cases then? For instance I lodged mine in December.


Hope they will take the new cases next week 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

NB said:


> Seeing your paperwork, the chances of verification are low but cannot be ruled out
> 
> As far as your anxiety on seeing other grants, is a malady that you have chosen to bring on yourself
> I fail to understand why in the world anyone would use an immitracker which cannot help anyone in any way except to give false hopes, anxiety and ultimately depression
> ...


I completely agree! It is not going to help in any way!


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

Is there anyone here who lodge 190 visa application while processing of 489 application?
Did you withdraw 489 before lodging 190?

Thanks.


----------



## pnkjmane (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi All, Sorry if I have missed previous responses to this but there has been no movement to the lodging since 21st Nov (immitracker). I lodged on 29th June with a CO contact (10th Nov) for form 80 for me and my spouse and also 'evidence of relationship for the past one year since the invite' for my spouse. Waiting patiently since 10th Nov now but beginning to worry. Why the delay? Any hopes now?


----------



## ellay (Sep 27, 2018)

I am very delighted to announce that, by the grace of God, today i got my golden email. Thank you all for your guidance.

Lodged date 25 aug 2018
Co - 6 dec 2018, responded on same day
( was for PTE, EV done on same day, call to employer)
Onshore QLD
General accountant 
Granted- 27 feb 2019


----------



## cloudy6868 (Feb 16, 2019)

ellay said:


> I am very delighted to announce that, by the grace of God, today i got my golden email. Thank you all for your guidance.
> 
> Lodged date 25 aug 2018
> Co - 6 dec 2018, responded on same day
> ...


Congratulation, mate


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

ellay said:


> I am very delighted to announce that, by the grace of God, today i got my golden email. Thank you all for your guidance.
> 
> Lodged date 25 aug 2018
> Co - 6 dec 2018, responded on same day
> ...




Congratulations


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

ellay said:


> I am very delighted to announce that, by the grace of God, today i got my golden email. Thank you all for your guidance.
> 
> Lodged date 25 aug 2018
> Co - 6 dec 2018, responded on same day
> ...


Congratulations:cheer2:


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

pnkjmane said:


> Hi All, Sorry if I have missed previous responses to this but there has been no movement to the lodging since 21st Nov (immitracker). I lodged on 29th June with a CO contact (10th Nov) for form 80 for me and my spouse and also 'evidence of relationship for the past one year since the invite' for my spouse. Waiting patiently since 10th Nov now but beginning to worry. Why the delay? Any hopes now?


There are several new grants reported in immitracker. But all of them are older cases. Looks like they are focusing on clearing older cases


----------



## pnkjmane (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks rhapsody for the response. I think I am in the Nov queue right since I got the CO contact on Nov 10?


----------



## Sheeba Bhaskaran (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi All,
I was a silent observer of this forum so far.
I need some valuable inputs and hence this post.

Here are my details:
Lodged VIC 190 application on 31st Oct 2018.
Points: 70+5
Onshore applicant, Software Engineer-261313
CO Contact on 27th Feb 2019: for Employment details and clearer PTE scan

CO is asking for Payslips,PF and tax statements and Bank statements from Oct 2010.

Can someone who has gone through similar situation please confirm if we need to attest these documents before submitting.? As these are electronically generated documents, my assumption is that attestation is not required. The list will be huge if we decide to attest and hence getting confirmation before doing so.
Thank you.
Regards
Sheeba Bhaskaran


----------



## srikanthsingampalli (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi,

Today is a beautiful day!!! We have received the Golden Email....after a long wait

Application Lodged - 22 Jul 2018
Co Contact - 28 Nov 2018 ( for Functional English , Medicals for kid ) , responded by 03 Dec 2018
Grant - 28 Feb 2019
State Sponsered - Victoria
Applied as - Software Developer

Thanks for the community here to promptly and patiently answer for all the queries....

Wishing good luck for all the guys waiting ...hope you get your grant soon

Thanks
Srikanth


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

srikanthsingampalli said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today is a beautiful day!!! We have received the Golden Email....after a long wait
> 
> ...




Congratulations mate


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

Sheeba Bhaskaran said:


> Hi All,
> I was a silent observer of this forum so far.
> I need some valuable inputs and hence this post.
> 
> ...




Hi Sheeba
No need to attested the documents. Just scan and upload.


----------



## 1111 (Sep 12, 2018)

pnkjmane said:


> Hi All, Sorry if I have missed previous responses to this but there has been no movement to the lodging since 21st Nov (immitracker). I lodged on 29th June with a CO contact (10th Nov) for form 80 for me and my spouse and also 'evidence of relationship for the past one year since the invite' for my spouse. Waiting patiently since 10th Nov now but beginning to worry. Why the delay? Any hopes now?


Hi

I am on the same boat as you, lodged on 17/06/2018 with a CO contact on 09/11/2018 for clear copy of ppc and marriage certificate and still waiting nervously...


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

80+5SS
30 - Age
20 - PTE
20 - Study in Australia
5 - Overseas work experience
5 - Australian Work experience

Does the points count for 190 when giving grants? I don't think so


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

HOPE2018 said:


> 80+5SS
> 30 - Age
> 20 - PTE
> 20 - Study in Australia
> ...


Generally no, but the more points you claim the potential there is for more things to be verified 

Welcome to the forum - have you lodged your visa?


----------



## Sheeba Bhaskaran (Feb 26, 2019)

Thank you Erjaspal75.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Yes I have on the 27th of December.


----------



## Sheeba Bhaskaran (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi All,
I have one quick query.
I have been contacted by CO for providing Employment reference letter of my current employment in company letterhead.
However, company is not ready to provide the same. Is it possible for me to convince CO that company is not ready to provide the same Or is there any alternatives.
Request help from people who have gone through similar situation.

Thank you.
Regards
Sheeba Bhaskaran


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sheeba Bhaskaran said:


> Hi All,
> I have one quick query.
> I have been contacted by CO for providing Employment reference letter of my current employment in company letterhead.
> However, company is not ready to provide the same. Is it possible for me to convince CO that company is not ready to provide the same Or is there any alternatives.
> ...


Get a letter from the HR that as per company policy due to client confidentiality agreements, they cannot issue a reference letter

That should do the needful

Cheers


----------



## agill (Oct 9, 2018)

Got Grant on 27th Feb
Hi All, 
Happy to inform that I got Direct Grant Yesterday for me and my husband.
Timeline-
Onshore 
ICT business Analysts
Points-75
Visa Lodge- 15-Nov-2018
Grant- 27-Feb-2018
All documents uploaded upfront.
Good luck to all, Hope everyone get grants soon.
Thanks


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

agill said:


> Got Grant on 27th Feb
> Hi All,
> Happy to inform that I got Direct Grant Yesterday for me and my husband.
> Timeline-
> ...


congrats thats very qiuck which state NSW or ?


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

agill said:


> Got Grant on 27th Feb
> Hi All,
> Happy to inform that I got Direct Grant Yesterday for me and my husband.
> Timeline-
> ...


congrats thats very quick which state NSW or ?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

agill said:


> Got Grant on 27th Feb
> Hi All,
> Happy to inform that I got Direct Grant Yesterday for me and my husband.
> Timeline-
> ...


Congratulations agill


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

agill said:


> Got Grant on 27th Feb
> Hi All,
> Happy to inform that I got Direct Grant Yesterday for me and my husband.
> Timeline-
> ...


Congratulations Agill 

Which State nominated you? 

Which all documents you had submitted for the work experience?

Also please let us know your native country !


----------



## agill (Oct 9, 2018)

Tasmania


----------



## quickresponse (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Wanted to share that we got a direct grant today morning. We applied for External Auditor 221213 for NSW on November 5, 2018 (though I kept adding documents later to make a strong case for direct grant).
You guys were very helpful and direct grant is purely because of this forum.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

quickresponse said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats mate!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

quickresponse said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Wanted to share that we got a direct grant today morning. We applied for External Auditor 221213 for NSW on November 5, 2018 (though I kept adding documents later to make a strong case for direct grant).
> You guys were very helpful and direct grant is purely because of this forum.
> ...


Congrats!  

Looks like Nov 2018 lodged cases are being dealt with now.


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

quickresponse said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Wanted to share that we got a direct grant today morning. We applied for External Auditor 221213 for NSW on November 5, 2018 (though I kept adding documents later to make a strong case for direct grant).
> You guys were very helpful and direct grant is purely because of this forum.
> ...


Congratulations on the Grant 

Which all documents you had submitted for the work experience?


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Looks like Nov 2018 lodged cases are being dealt with now.


Yes that's some positive development. Still wondering if states like NSW, VIC have long queues (applications lodged in Oct as well). Also may be country of origin (India) may also have some influence on queue length !


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

quickresponse said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Wanted to share that we got a direct grant today morning. We applied for External Auditor 221213 for NSW on November 5, 2018 (though I kept adding documents later to make a strong case for direct grant).
> You guys were very helpful and direct grant is purely because of this forum.
> ...


congrats ru onshore or offshore ?


----------



## quickresponse (Jul 22, 2018)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Congratulations on the Grant
> 
> Which all documents you had submitted for the work experience?


Uploaded bank statements, some payslips, EPF docs, HR Letter, 26AS docs, Tax Returns, Annual Letters


----------



## quickresponse (Jul 22, 2018)

nelutla said:


> congrats ru onshore or offshore ?


Offshore


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

quickresponse said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Wanted to share that we got a direct grant today morning. We applied for External Auditor 221213 for NSW on November 5, 2018 (though I kept adding documents later to make a strong case for direct grant).
> You guys were very helpful and direct grant is purely because of this forum.
> ...


Congratulations quickresponse


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

quickresponse said:


> Offshore


thanks for reply and congrats


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

quickresponse said:


> Offshore


can u please update on immi tracker


----------



## sketchjar (Nov 16, 2018)

Ok, being a silent observer is just killing yourself with anxiety. So could not help but go back to myimmitracker 
And Calculated some facts for all of us:
From period of 1st Jan'19 till 27th Feb'19 - Subclass 190(ALL) for PR Grant
With CO Contact - Average time taken is 5.5 Months - with minimum of 79 days and maximum of 390 days... But I think all the outliers have missed some docs or some docs have expired.
Without CO Contact - Average time taken is 4.01 Months - with minimum of 76 days and maximum of 233 days 

You know all lovely folks here would recommend, keep your mind away from of it. But couldn't help it.

Cheers!


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

sketchjar said:


> Ok, being a silent observer is just killing yourself with anxiety. So could not help but go back to myimmitracker
> And Calculated some facts for all of us:
> From period of 1st Jan'19 till 27th Feb'19 - Subclass 190(ALL) for PR Grant
> With CO Contact - Average time taken is 5.5 Months - with minimum of 79 days and maximum of 390 days... But I think all the outliers have missed some docs or some docs have expired.
> ...


When did you lodge yours?


----------



## cloudy6868 (Feb 16, 2019)

pnkjmane said:


> Hi All, Sorry if I have missed previous responses to this but there has been no movement to the lodging since 21st Nov (immitracker). I lodged on 29th June with a CO contact (10th Nov) for form 80 for me and my spouse and also 'evidence of relationship for the past one year since the invite' for my spouse. Waiting patiently since 10th Nov now but beginning to worry. Why the delay? Any hopes now?


Why should you worry? I lodged 2 May, CO contacted 24 Aug and still waiting, many lodged from April still here, just relax and wait patiently


----------



## sketchjar (Nov 16, 2018)

cloudy6868 said:


> Why should you worry? I lodged 2 May, CO contacted 24 Aug and still waiting, many lodged from April still here, just relax and wait patiently



Lodge Date: 12th Dec'18.

Its a big decision, career and family wise. So idea is to just get on with it, but I guess things happen only with requisite timelines.
Actually my wife who is a dependent has got a job offer starting April'19, so do not want to miss out on that opportunity for our family. ... Hence the anxiety.


----------



## cloudy6868 (Feb 16, 2019)

sketchjar said:


> Lodge Date: 12th Dec'18.
> 
> Its a big decision, career and family wise. So idea is to just get on with it, but I guess things happen only with requisite timelines.
> Actually my wife who is a dependent has got a job offer starting April'19, so do not want to miss out on that opportunity for our family. ... Hence the anxiety.


Attached the evidence of job to your account and call them, see if it helps and It does not hurt any of you


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

sketchjar said:


> Ok, being a silent observer is just killing yourself with anxiety. So could not help but go back to myimmitracker
> And Calculated some facts for all of us:
> From period of 1st Jan'19 till 27th Feb'19 - Subclass 190(ALL) for PR Grant
> With CO Contact - Average time taken is 5.5 Months - with minimum of 79 days and maximum of 390 days... But I think all the outliers have missed some docs or some docs have expired.
> ...


Thanks for checking!

Just drooling at the fastest cases there for 2019 - 79 days with CO contact and 76 days without 

Those averages don't seem too bad I guess


----------



## cloudy6868 (Feb 16, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thanks for checking!
> 
> Just drooling at the fastest cases there for 2019 - 79 days with CO contact and 76 days without
> 
> Those averages don't seem too bad I guess


When we all head to Australia, all of these pains gone, should we, the one who has been waited for a long time, find each other and celebrate together? :hat:


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Experts,

I have quite left following NSW invitation dates and points from a while. I would be greatfull if someone can please tell me if NSW is inviting software developers with 75 points.


----------



## sketchjar (Nov 16, 2018)

StrugglerAnkush said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have quite left following NSW invitation dates and points from a while. I would be greatfull if someone can please tell me if NSW is inviting software developers with 75 points.


Short answer is yes, although I am not an expert. But if can quickly reassess your EOI in terms of points( since its been almost two years) plus improve PTE score. You will get invite in a month or so. As your points will tally to 80 points easily. Not only this you will stand a good chance in 189 as well.
Good Luck buddy!


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

*For those who applied for Canberra State Nomination*

For Canberra residents, do I still need to upload Declaration of Financial Capacity form? I have been working as a registered nurse in Canberra since July 2018 up to present. Or is the form only for overseas residents?


----------



## 190 (Feb 28, 2019)

Does anyone know if we can upload more supporting documents after the visa is lodged/submitted?


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

190 said:


> Does anyone know if we can upload more supporting documents after the visa is lodged/submitted?


You can freely upload any additional documents to strengthen your case anytime until you get grant 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kangdeep14 (Jan 18, 2019)

Hey guys. Do we need to submit CV with visa application ? Or wait for CO to request ? 

Because Some of people said you don’t need to submit CV if you already submitted your work experience documents and form 80 
I am bit confused

Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Kangdeep14 said:


> Hey guys. Do we need to submit CV with visa application ? Or wait for CO to request ?
> 
> Because Some of people said you don’t need to submit CV if you already submitted your work experience documents and form 80
> I am bit confused
> ...


On the archived DHA website, under the character documents section, Form 80, Form 1221, and CV were recommended for potentially faster processing.

On the new DHA website, only Form 80, and Form 1221 is required.

The new website links to the archived website though.

Personally, I uploaded my CV.


----------



## derrick_pang94 (Dec 18, 2018)

*derrick_pang94*

Just wondering here, why were there none WA applicants in immitracker? I'm one of the few. Is it because there's not even a grant given in WA recently?


----------



## aljon_villar (Jul 5, 2018)

For Canberra residents, do I still need to upload Declaration of Financial Capacity form? I have been working as a registered nurse in Canberra since July 2018 up to present. Or is the form only for overseas residents?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

derrick_pang94 said:


> Just wondering here, why were there none WA applicants in immitracker? I'm one of the few. Is it because there's not even a grant given in WA recently?


If I'm not mistaken WA didn't invite anyone for the 2017-2018 program (according to ISCAH) - so since the program reopened, perhaps you are one of the few


----------



## derrick_pang94 (Dec 18, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If I'm not mistaken WA didn't invite anyone for the 2017-2018 program (according to ISCAH) - so since the program reopened, perhaps you are one of the few


Yeah they reopened the State nomination program on September but just curious will the grant be dependent on the state we applied for (less applicant on WA = faster the grant date for me hopefully?) :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

I am trying to lodge my visa application. I am on the step of attaching documents. It didn't want me to pay visa fee yet. After attaching the files and paying the fee, will I able to attach new documents? 
I watched a video on youtube about how to lodge the visa, but I see that web site is changed and things are different now.

On "attach documents page" It says:

Attach documents
Attach the documents listed below then click Next to pay for and submit the application.
If you choose to submit the application without attaching all required documents, you will need to provide a reason.
Applications submitted without all the required documents may take longer to process.


----------



## pnkjmane (Jan 23, 2018)

cloudy6868 said:


> pnkjmane said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All, Sorry if I have missed previous responses to this but there has been no movement to the lodging since 21st Nov (immitracker). I lodged on 29th June with a CO contact (10th Nov) for form 80 for me and my spouse and also 'evidence of relationship for the past one year since the invite' for my spouse. Waiting patiently since 10th Nov now but beginning to worry. Why the delay? Any hopes now?
> ...


Hi. Thank you so much for the message.
I am pleased to inform you that I just got my grant today. Hope you get it too asap.

I had a query...My grant notification says I have to make my first entry by 23rd May. I confirmed this with my agent and they said that it is because my PCC expires on the same day. What should I do as it is too early (my notice period is 3 months non negotiable). Can i put out a mail for extension or making the entry (and come back finish my notice and fly back) is the only option? Help guys 😮


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

aise said:


> I am trying to lodge my visa application. I am on the step of attaching documents. It didn't want me to pay visa fee yet. After attaching the files and paying the fee, will I able to attach new documents?
> I watched a video on youtube about how to lodge the visa, but I see that web site is changed and things are different now.
> 
> On "attach documents page" It says:
> ...



anyone knows?


----------



## richa93 (Jan 14, 2019)

aise said:


> anyone knows?


First you pay and then documents can be attached. It's pretty much same time within minutes you get payment receipt and you can proceed with attaching docs

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

aise said:


> I am trying to lodge my visa application. I am on the step of attaching documents. It didn't want me to pay visa fee yet. After attaching the files and paying the fee, will I able to attach new documents?
> I watched a video on youtube about how to lodge the visa, but I see that web site is changed and things are different now.
> 
> On "attach documents page" It says:
> ...


#1 You can upload documents until you get grant. I think with the current trend you might have 3 months to upload new documents before your application have assigned to CO.

#2 You can give any reason such as "I will update it later/next month" then moving forward to pay visa fee.

#3 I am not sure but I don't believe there is anyone who looks at your application right after it's submitted, potentially until it has been assigned to CO (3 months after submitted)



Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

No action in SC190 whatsoever!


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

SC190ASAP said:


> No action in SC190 whatsoever!


We have 1. He did inform today in this thread, scroll above

Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

AsYouSow said:


> We have 1. He did inform today in this thread, scroll above
> 
> Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


Yea. I saw that. Just one or two is very very slow. It's as good as nothing is what I meant to say.


----------



## awara (Mar 1, 2019)

Hi 
Can someone let know of documents list to follow after vic invite for nomination, plz help invite recieved today.


----------



## AussieNSW190 (Feb 26, 2019)

Hello all, I've been a silent observer of this thread for the last 6 months, and finally got my grant.

Sharing my details and timeline below.

ANZSCO - 261312

NSW Application filed - 23/08/2018

NSW Nomination approved - 29/08/2018

NSW-190 Visa lodged on - 01/09/2018

Medicals done - 07/09/2018

1st CO contact - 13/12/2018
(requesting further information: Payslips as Evidence of Employment)

Requested Information provided - 19/12/2018

Visa granted - 26/02/2019

No Initial Entry Date (Onshore applicant)


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

AussieNSW190 said:


> Hello all, I've been a silent observer of this thread for the last 6 months, and finally got my grant.
> 
> Sharing my details and timeline below.
> 
> ...


Awesome to see mid-December CO contact cases bring dealt with. Congrats!


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

awara said:


> Hi
> Can someone let know of documents list to follow after vic invite for nomination, plz help invite recieved today.


Are you onshore or offshore? 

Technically, there are not much document need to provide, you can follow their guideline at: 

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/migrate/skilled-migration-visas/supporting-documentation-for-skilled-visas

plus CV (it's very very importance if you are offshore without job offer) 

For my case, I am onshore and working in Vic, therefore I provided more info for my current employment to strengthen my chance.


----------



## richa93 (Jan 14, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Awesome to see mid-December CO contact cases bring dealt with. Congrats!


Congratulations mate! I was contacted on 10th December for PF Statement and tax documents responded back on 13th December.. waiting eagarly..

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

pnkjmane said:


> Hi. Thank you so much for the message.
> I am pleased to inform you that I just got my grant today. Hope you get it too asap.
> 
> I had a query...My grant notification says I have to make my first entry by 23rd May. I confirmed this with my agent and they said that it is because my PCC expires on the same day. What should I do as it is too early (my notice period is 3 months non negotiable). Can i put out a mail for extension or making the entry (and come back finish my notice and fly back) is the only option? Help guys 😮


Congrats Pankjmane! 

I believe you can request for extension for IED with valid reason to the CO. I read in 189 forum earlier that someone got extension as IED provided was too short, similar to your case.

All the best for starting the new phase soon!

Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

agill said:


> Got Grant on 27th Feb
> Hi All,
> Happy to inform that I got Direct Grant Yesterday for me and my husband.
> Timeline-
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## awara (Mar 1, 2019)

davidng said:


> Are you onshore or offshore?
> 
> Technically, there are not much document need to provide, you can follow their guideline at:
> 
> ...


Thanks david for sharing details.


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

quickresponse said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Wanted to share that we got a direct grant today morning. We applied for External Auditor 221213 for NSW on November 5, 2018 (though I kept adding documents later to make a strong case for direct grant).
> You guys were very helpful and direct grant is purely because of this forum.
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

AussieNSW190 said:


> Hello all, I've been a silent observer of this thread for the last 6 months, and finally got my grant.
> 
> Sharing my details and timeline below.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate!


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

Congratulations and all the best to everyone who has received their grant. I am on day 331 and still eagerly waiting. The lord is my strength 

Lodged 05 April 2018
CO contact 26 August 2018 (additional employment evidence) 
Grant - waiting


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

EtiChi said:


> Congratulations and all the best to everyone who has received their grant. I am on day 331 and still eagerly waiting. The lord is my strength
> 
> Lodged 05 April 2018
> CO contact 26 August 2018 (additional employment evidence)
> Grant - waiting


Someday it will. Yesterday somebody with the exact timeline as mine (lodge and CO contact) got a grant. I have now entered the official processing timelines range of 8 months yesterday since visa lodge. Live as if you never applied for this visa. Keeps one sane temporarily. Uninstall Tapatalk, watch some series, focus on existing work on hand. Difficult phase but everything happens for a reason. One cannot connect the dots going forward...All the best!

Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

AsYouSow said:


> Someday it will. Yesterday somebody with the exact timeline as mine (lodge and CO contact) got a grant. I have now entered the official processing timelines range of 8 months yesterday since visa lodge. Live as if you never applied for this visa. Keeps one sane temporarily. Uninstall Tapatalk, watch some series, focus on existing work on hand. Difficult phase but everything happens for a reason. One cannot connect the dots going forward...All the best!
> 
> Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> very true thank you


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

AussieNSW190 said:


> Hello all, I've been a silent observer of this thread for the last 6 months, and finally got my grant.
> 
> Sharing my details and timeline below.
> 
> ...





Congratulations buddy!

May I know what employment evidences you already upload before CO contact for Payslips?

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieNSW190 (Feb 26, 2019)

Da__N said:


> Congratulations buddy!
> 
> May I know what employment evidences you already upload before CO contact for Payslips?
> 
> ...



I uploaded the all Employment References and Employment Contracts - but I guess the salary information wasn't clearly mentioned in all.

So the CO had specifically requested: "Remuneration for all Employment periods"

I then uploaded the following:
- latest 2 payslips from each job
- Income tax statements for the requested years


----------



## awara (Mar 1, 2019)

davidng said:


> Are you onshore or offshore?
> 
> Technically, there are not much document need to provide, you can follow their guideline at:
> 
> ...



Hi,
I am offshore applicant.
Can you also plz tell time required from pre invitation to final nomination from vic. I have read various posts in Victoria thread and on their website it mentions 12 weeks. So if i file nomination in next 2 days should expect final invite within next 12 weeks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

awara said:


> Hi,
> I am offshore applicant.
> Can you also plz tell time required from pre invitation to final nomination from vic. I have read various posts in Victoria thread and on their website it mentions 12 weeks. So if i file nomination in next 2 days should expect final invite within next 12 weeks.


If you already have the preinvite then you should get a decision in the next 3 months after you submit a complete application 

But beware that the percentage of conversion of pre invites to final invites is quite low when compared with nsw

Cheers


----------



## rpg_rpg (Jan 18, 2019)

One question -
In the document upload section in immiaccount, Indian pcc who'll be uploaded under what category?
Overseas pcc - national or overseas pcc - state/ local


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Hello everyone - happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant 

I've updated MyImmiTracker too. 

Below is my timeline:

*190 ACT | ANZSCO 411711 | 75+5 *

*ACWA skills assessment result (fast track - 4 weeks)* 15 Jun 18

*ACT nomination lodged* 20 Jun 18

*ACT nomination result* 21 Aug 18

*190 lodged *21 Aug 18

*Added de facto via Form 1436 *12 Nov 18

*De facto added by CO* 14 Nov 18

*CO contact de facto medical/functional english *1 Dec 18

*Responded to CO* 6 Dec 18

*CO contact functional english (already provided)* 22 Feb 19

*Responded to CO* 25 Feb 19

*Grant* 4 Mar 19

Once party mode has passed might do a write-up pulling together some of the major things that helped us - otherwise will be floating around the forum so happy to answer any questions about our experience.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hello everyone - happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations PI,

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hello everyone - happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> ...


hey PI - congrats , happy for you , good luck for the next steps...


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hello everyone - happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations Pretty.


----------



## cloudy6868 (Feb 16, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hello everyone - happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> ...


Wow, I am happy for you, wish you all the best in your next steps!


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Congrats PrettyIsotonic, All the best for your future endeavor. You have assisted a lot of applicants in this forum with your knowledge.



PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hello everyone - happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> ...


----------



## starmock (Mar 2, 2019)

To onshore applicants, is another medical exam required when lodging for 190 visa no matter how long you've stayed here in Australia?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

starmock said:


> To onshore applicants, is another medical exam required when lodging for 190 visa no matter how long you've stayed here in Australia?


You need to have a valid medical clearance irrespective of where you have lived including Australia 

Cheers


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

Congratulations Pretty! All the best.

Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hello everyone - happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> ...


Yahhoooooo..... Finally!!! Congratulations PrettyIsotonic  A long time wait since lodgement... some 6.5 months (195th day). Very happy for you


----------



## rpg_rpg (Jan 18, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hello everyone - happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats and all the best!!!


----------



## rpg_rpg (Jan 18, 2019)

rpg_rpg said:


> One question -
> In the document upload section in immiaccount, Indian pcc who'll be uploaded under what category?
> Overseas pcc - national or overseas pcc - state/ local


Any answers??


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

Congrats and all the best to you PI hope you still stuck around your input was quite valuable here.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

rpg_rpg said:


> One question -
> In the document upload section in immiaccount, Indian pcc who'll be uploaded under what category?
> Overseas pcc - national or overseas pcc - state/ local


Overseas Police Clearance - National


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hello everyone - happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on receiving the Grant. What a great news to start the week !

Yes, please do visit the forum once in a day to share your views 

On a different note, as compared to 189 Visa (Flooded with DGs), we have hardly seen any Direct Grants for 190 Visa off late. Is this signalling any thing?


----------



## derrick_pang94 (Dec 18, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hello everyone - happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> ...



Finally PrettyIsotonic! Congratulations! Am very grateful on all your replies and help everytime I commented. Thanks and Congrats!


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hello everyone - happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy for both of you.
Much deserved and appreciated by all.
Congrats cesar😜


----------



## richa93 (Jan 14, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hello everyone - happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hello everyone - happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Thanks a lot for the help you've been providing in the forum. Happy for you


----------



## k2cell (Feb 23, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hello everyone - happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> ...





Congrats!! Very well deserved! Thank you for your input to this community!


----------



## garrychandi (Jun 29, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hello everyone - happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> I've updated MyImmiTracker too.
> 
> ...


Congratulation mate.just wondering if you claim any points for the experience?


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hello everyone - happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on your grant

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Thank you everyone for the kind words, it is really heartening  although we're all pixels on a screen, it's been so great learning and sharing on this journey with all. 

For those still waiting, you're in the pipeline, you've made it this far, it's the final lap, hang in there  

To answer some questions: yes, I did claim 5 points for 1 year of onshore experience - in retrospect I didn't need to as ACT nomination at the time required just a minimum of 60+5 points with a first come first served pipeline - but did so anyway.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hello everyone - happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations dude..

Waiting for your write up..

I see that despite the 1436 and your partner's delayed medicals and language evidence, you got it pretty fast.

Would love to hear all what you went through so that it may help is stay motivated through out our wait..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hello everyone - happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Delighted to see you come through. Even more so today as we landed in Australia today.. what a coincidence!! See you soon bro, party is gonna continue when I come to CBR!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hello everyone - happy to share that got our grant today - I'm an onshore applicant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Pretty! Group will look forward to your views and support.

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## aakash.chauhan (Dec 16, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words, it is really heartening  although we're all pixels on a screen, it's been so great learning and sharing on this journey with all.
> 
> For those still waiting, you're in the pipeline, you've made it this far, it's the final lap, hang in there
> 
> To answer some questions: yes, I did claim 5 points for 1 year of onshore experience - in retrospect I didn't need to as ACT nomination at the time required just a minimum of 60+5 points with a first come first served pipeline - but did so anyway.




Congratulations !!


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

Very big CONGRATULATION pretty....


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

PCC from Dubai and Oman-Is it need to be stamped from MFA- ministry of foreign affairs?--Mentioned in the PCC application as Australian Immigration purpose


----------



## xanduleh (May 12, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I would like to thank all the people here for their contribution and wish all those waiting like me a quick grant!

I have a question if someone has an idea or in a similar case : 

Im a Somali citizen living in UAE , with my agent Lodged 190 visa 02-feb-2018 for (NSW invite - systems analyst - PTE 90 ) and submitted all documents , medical and PCC, CO mentioned they cannot accept my Somali travel document and asked if i have an alternative , which the agent replied that i don’t , 2nd CO contact requested me to submit PIDs at a visa center here in dubai on 22-oct-2018 , after this i didn’t get any more feedback and waiting for good news.


Best of luck for everyone !!


----------



## xanduleh (May 12, 2017)

*New post*

Hello Everyone,

I would like to thank all the people here for their contribution and wish all those waiting like me a quick grant!

I have a question if someone has an idea or in a similar case : 

Im a Somali citizen living in UAE , with my agent Lodged 190 visa 02-feb-2018 for (NSW invite - systems analyst - PTE 90 ) and submitted all documents , medical and PCC, CO mentioned they cannot accept my Somali travel document and asked if i have an alternative , which the agent replied that i don’t , 2nd CO contact requested me to submit PIDs at a visa center here in dubai on 22-oct-2018 , after this i didn’t get any more feedback and waiting for good news.


Best of luck for everyone !!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

xanduleh said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I would like to thank all the people here for their contribution and wish all those waiting like me a quick grant!
> 
> ...


Heya - that sounds like a unique case, or at least I haven't heard of it before, where the travel document is not accepted - what is PID by the way, and what was that process like? Did the CO give a reason as to why the travel document could not be accepted? 

We can't really blame ourselves for the passport we have, so just have faith your case is still being processed. 

It might be worth submitting a feedback form via the DHA website ('suggestion') in case it cajoles some progress on your case.


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Xanduleh,

hope you get your grant soon. I don't have any knowledge about your query, but i remember 1 guy who has encountered the same issue previously. Check the link
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-lodge-grant-gang-2018-a-34.html#post14168202

You can message "beloved120" and clear your doubt as he has already received his grant.




xanduleh said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I would like to thank all the people here for their contribution and wish all those waiting like me a quick grant!
> 
> ...


----------



## xanduleh (May 12, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Heya - that sounds like a unique case, or at least I haven't heard of it before, where the travel document is not accepted - what is PID by the way, and what was that process like? Did the CO give a reason as to why the travel document could not be accepted?
> 
> We can't really blame ourselves for the passport we have, so just have faith your case is still being processed.
> 
> It might be worth submitting a feedback form via the DHA website ('suggestion') in case it cajoles some progress on your case.


Hi PrettyIsotonic, Thanks a lot for the reply and suggestions 
You are right there is nothing i can do about my travel document, i looked up other people with a similar case in Australia , They told me they had the same experience but they're case was eventually successful and they got an alternative travel document or immicard.

The reason CO gave was ( PIC 4021 ) which describes that my somali passport is in a list of not accepted travel documents to enter australia 

PIDs: by that i meant personal identifiers (biometrics and passport scan)

I'm waiting and keeping my hopes up inshallah . Thanks again Pretty.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Mohammed786 said:


> Hi Xanduleh,
> 
> hope you get your grant soon. I don't have any knowledge about your query, but i remember 1 guy who has encountered the same issue previously. Check the link
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-lodge-grant-gang-2018-a-34.html#post14168202
> ...


Great find - I was looking through their post history and it seems DHA arranged an ImmiCard and the visa was granted successfully


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

xanduleh said:


> Hi PrettyIsotonic, Thanks a lot for the reply and suggestions
> You are right there is nothing i can do about my travel document, i looked up other people with a similar case in Australia , They told me they had the same experience but they're case was eventually successful and they got an alternative travel document or immicard.
> 
> The reason CO gave was ( PIC 4021 ) which describes that my somali passport is in a list of not accepted travel documents to enter australia
> ...


Thanks for explaining, as Mohammed786 posted above - others have been through the same boat - which is comforting I hope:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/search.php?searchid=44310522

Here is the feedback form:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> PCC from Dubai and Oman-Is it need to be stamped from MFA- ministry of foreign affairs?--Mentioned in the PCC application as Australian Immigration purpose


Few of my friends in Dubai have got Canada PR directly without further MFA stamping on Dubai PCC. 

My sense is same will work for Australia application as well. 

Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## xanduleh (May 12, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> xanduleh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi PrettyIsotonic, Thanks a lot for the reply and suggestions
> ...



Thank you so much Pretty 🙏🏽🙏🏽 And btw congratulations for the great news you got recently i missed to notice 😉

This is very useful and I feel much more positive just by the great feedback here . I was a little worried about the long period of no response but as no two cases are the same I’m going to hold on a little more .

Many thanks


----------



## ankitmat22 (Jan 14, 2019)

Has any one lodged application for 190 in December got a grant.??I can see 189 cases from December already getting Grant's.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

ankitmat22 said:


> Has any one lodged application for 190 in December got a grant.??I can see 189 cases from December already getting Grant's.




Many people are waiting from July I don't think we can except anything in next 2-3 months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi Bros,

I have lodged my 190 visa on 05-feb-19, after that I also passed through medicals, when CO will contact and is there any intimation on visa portal that my case is still showing received....means after CO contact will this be changed from received status or remain as it is??? 

Regards, Omer


----------



## richa93 (Jan 14, 2019)

sahir01 said:


> Hi Bros,
> 
> I have lodged my 190 visa on 05-feb-19, after that I also passed through medicals, when CO will contact and is there any intimation on visa portal that my case is still showing received....means after CO contact will this be changed from received status or remain as it is???
> 
> Regards, Omer


Expect grant or CO contact after 3 to 4 months minimum... Feb lodge is very recent...you will receive an email whenever there is an update

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

sahir01 said:


> Hi Bros,
> 
> I have lodged my 190 visa on 05-feb-19, after that I also passed through medicals, when CO will contact and is there any intimation on visa portal that my case is still showing received....means after CO contact will this be changed from received status or remain as it is???
> 
> Regards, Omer


If you have uploaded the documents in your immi account then a Case officer will be assigned shortly. The usual trend for assignment of a CO is 3-4 months or luck. If the CO needs anything you will see the request on immi account. After you have submitted the required documents your status will be changed to further assessment. A CO may contact more than once. Pray for a direct grant but prepare yourself mentally for every situation. All the best!

Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

xanduleh said:


> Thank you so much Pretty 🙏🏽🙏🏽 And btw congratulations for the great news you got recently i missed to notice 😉
> 
> This is very useful and I feel much more positive just by the great feedback here . I was a little worried about the long period of no response but as no two cases are the same I’m going to hold on a little more .
> 
> Many thanks


Wise to not get too anxious about it, but also push and prod your file along if need be, never know if it will help!

And thanks for the kind words, you will feel it too, soon hopefully. 

Thanks again for explaining, learnt something g new


----------



## shriyans.katariya (Jun 9, 2018)

Lodged PR Application - 3rd august 2018
1st PO contact - November 2018
2nd PO contact - Feb 2019

Can some one confirm is there is a SLA for the department to come back with actual outcome post submission of documents after 2nd PO Contact.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

shriyans.katariya said:


> Lodged PR Application - 3rd august 2018
> 
> 1st PO contact - November 2018
> 
> ...


Maybe there are, depending on reason for CO contact / visa subclass etc etc but I don't think it is in the public domain.


----------



## shriyans.katariya (Jun 9, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Maybe there are, depending on reason for CO contact / visa subclass etc etc but I don't think it is in the public domain.



This is for sub class 190.

I have responded to second query by PO on the day when i received it on 28th feb, 
so any guesses when can i receive next communication. 

Do you also know if there are more checks involved and the PO can still contact you for further details even after 1st and 2nd round of query request.


----------



## cloudy6868 (Feb 16, 2019)

shriyans.katariya said:


> This is for sub class 190.
> 
> I have responded to second query by PO on the day when i received it on 28th feb,
> so any guesses when can i receive next communication.
> ...


One posted a case with 5 times CO contacts in 2ys and still not being finalized yet, just be ready for whatever CO needs


----------



## cloudy6868 (Feb 16, 2019)

shriyans.katariya said:


> This is for sub class 190.
> 
> I have responded to second query by PO on the day when i received it on 28th feb,
> so any guesses when can i receive next communication.
> ...


One posted a case with 5 times CO contacts in 2ys and still not being finalized yet, just be ready for whatever CO needs


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

shriyans.katariya said:


> This is for sub class 190.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really hard to guess, depends on what was asked, if they need to Q it for verification with another department (eg facial recognition check, or Australian High Commission overseas to verify employment offshore etc) or if it is in the Q for their own caseload to address. 

Generally I think an expectation of 2-4 months after each CO contact is what I had. 

Personally I was lucky to get a response 10 days after my second CO contact, so keep your hopes up.


----------



## Moose* (Jan 19, 2019)

So I logged in to my immi account today and pressed the "view details" button, it took me to a grey screen with a button that said "return to online account". This was over 30 mins and I logged out and tried again same result.

Then after 30 mins I logged back in and everything was how it should be....weird!

Has this ever happened to anyone else?


----------



## ClarkInOz (Sep 12, 2018)

Moose* said:


> So I logged in to my immi account today and pressed the "view details" button, it took me to a grey screen with a button that said "return to online account". This was over 30 mins and I logged out and tried again same result.
> 
> Then after 30 mins I logged back in and everything was how it should be....weird!
> 
> Has this ever happened to anyone else?


I always use the app on my phone, it's easier and quicker.

I applied on the 13/11, it looks like for some reason they stopped approving 190s at the beginning of November. Very frustrating


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

ClarkInOz said:


> I always use the app on my phone, it's easier and quicker.
> 
> I applied on the 13/11, it looks like for some reason they stopped approving 190s at the beginning of November. Very frustrating


I saw a case on immitracker lodged 23 November with a direct grant yesterday. Do not completely understand how they prioritise and how it works! All we can do is wait!


----------



## ClarkInOz (Sep 12, 2018)

HOPE2018 said:


> I saw a case on immitracker lodged 23 November with a direct grant yesterday. Do not completely understand how they prioritise and how it works! All we can do is wait!


My agent reckons no one can understand. He thinks it's just random. But it really doesn't make any sense, I see people who applied the same day as me getting granted or at least contacted by co.


----------



## Moose* (Jan 19, 2019)

*No Sense*



ClarkInOz said:


> My agent reckons no one can understand. He thinks it's just random. But it really doesn't make any sense, I see people who applied the same day as me getting granted or at least contacted by co.


I agree, I don't think there is any method to the grants. At first I thought maybe it was job code, points, English score etc....kind of like NSW. As time has passed I think it's like the lottery!

All we can do is wait and be prepared for a long one at that!


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

ClarkInOz said:


> My agent reckons no one can understand. He thinks it's just random. But it really doesn't make any sense, I see people who applied the same day as me getting granted or at least contacted by co.


That's very annoying I completely understand you. I lodged mine on 27th December and haven't heard anything yet either.


----------



## ClarkInOz (Sep 12, 2018)

Moose* said:


> I agree, I don't think there is any method to the grants. At first I thought maybe it was job code, points, English score etc....kind of like NSW. As time has passed I think it's like the lottery!
> 
> All we can do is wait and be prepared for a long one at that!


I rang immi once and they told me they won't give me any info unless it's been 8 months since the application. 
So yeah, sit back and wait


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

ClarkInOz said:


> I rang immi once and they told me they won't give me any info unless it's been 8 months since the application.
> So yeah, sit back and wait


Everyone's case is different. We have seen in the past that people who lodged on the same day got visa grants on different dates. Please wait for the email to arrive in your inbox. Hope you receive your Grant soon. Good Luck!


----------



## richa93 (Jan 14, 2019)

Finally the golden email came today at 5:30 am IST.

Job code : System analyst (261112)

Total points: 80

Invite date: 15th August 2018

Visa lodge date: 12 September 2018

CO contact: 10th December requesting for PF Statements and tax documents

Responded to CO contact on 13th December 2018

Grant date: 6th March 2019

IED: 5th April 2019

Single applicant offshore

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

richa93 said:


> Finally the golden email came today at 5:30 am IST.
> 
> Job code : System analyst (261112)
> 
> ...


Congratulations Richa


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

richa93 said:


> Finally the golden email came today at 5:30 am IST.
> 
> Job code : System analyst (261112)
> 
> ...




Congratulations Richa


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Congratulations for all of you guys (PrettySonic and Richa).


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

I believe that the time range for most of the applicants is 90-120 days for either DG or 1st CO Contact.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

ClarkInOz said:


> I always use the app on my phone, it's easier and quicker.
> 
> I applied on the 13/11, it looks like for some reason they stopped approving 190s at the beginning of November. Very frustrating



Could you share with us the name of this Mobile Application???


----------



## ClarkInOz (Sep 12, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> ClarkInOz said:
> 
> 
> > I always use the app on my phone, it's easier and quicker.
> ...


MyVEVO for both iPhone and android


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

richa93 said:


> Finally the golden email came today at 5:30 am IST.
> 
> Job code : System analyst (261112)
> 
> ...


Congrats

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

One of my friends whose lodgment date is Nov. 24 (QLD) received a C.O Contact today for a deceleration of his employment period in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## richa93 (Jan 14, 2019)

Thanks everyone...does anyone know if we have a post grant thread..or WhatsApp group


Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Mina2022 said:


> I believe that the time range for most of the applicants is 90-120 days for either DG or 1st CO Contact.


Today is my 90th day of application lodgement.


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

richa93 said:


> Finally the golden email came today at 5:30 am IST.
> 
> Job code : System analyst (261112)
> 
> ...


Many congratulations....
Did they carried employment verification with ur employer? How many years of experience?

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## krishmu (Feb 3, 2017)

*Help with State PCC*

Experts! Need an advise/advice. Like many others, I have been a silent observer (living in Bangalore, India).
Today I received as email indicating GSM allocated, and s56 Request for More Information.

****I am requested for Police clearance certificate - " you have provided an FBI clearance - however it is a requirement that you provide a state clearance for each state lived in". I am wondering if anyone of you faced similar experiences and pursued getting PCC from State of California (on top of FBI). If you have done this, pls share how you achieved it, so I can pursue the same. thanks much! :noidea:

My details
ICT Business Analyst (261111)
Visa Lodged - Oct 27, 2018
CO Contacted - Mar 6, 2019 (For PCC from State (US), Form 815 for spouse, Addl details for evidence of employment). Looking for advice/guidance on getting the PCC from California.


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

richa93 said:


> Finally the golden email came today at 5:30 am IST.
> 
> Job code : System analyst (261112)
> 
> ...


Congratulations Richa :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> One of my friends whose lodgment date is Nov. 24 (QLD) received a C.O Contact today for a deceleration of his employment period in Saudi Arabia.




What exactly to be declared regarding his employment?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

krishmu said:


> Experts! Need an advise/advice. Like many others, I have been a silent observer (living in Bangalore, India).
> Today I received as email indicating GSM allocated, and s56 Request for More Information.
> 
> ****I am requested for Police clearance certificate - " you have provided an FBI clearance - however it is a requirement that you provide a state clearance for each state lived in". I am wondering if anyone of you faced similar experiences and pursued getting PCC from State of California (on top of FBI). If you have done this, pls share how you achieved it, so I can pursue the same. thanks much! :noidea:
> ...


Found this from Google:
https://oag.ca.gov/fingerprints/visaimmigration

If that isn't what you're looking for, perhaps try calling / emailing them to ask. You could also call your local American Embassy and check in case they know.


----------



## Karentran (Feb 5, 2019)

hi everyone. I hope I can receive useful advices from you all.
My case is:
- Bachelor of Nursing : 15 points
- Age : 25 points
- English proficiency : 20 points
- Study in Australia for more than 2 years : 5 points
total is 65 points 
I would like to know if I'm eligible to apply 190 (Victoria) ? or can I apply for Skill Nominated Visa (subclass 190) via in accordance with this portal liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/migrate/skilled-migration-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190[/url] ?
I am quite confused if I need to have 2 years experience as a Registered Nurse? because the bottom of the page states that Nursing is one of the 3 careers that is exempted from all conditions due to its high demanding. I hope to receive your all help. :fingerscrossed:
Cheers,


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

krishmu said:


> Experts! Need an advise/advice. Like many others, I have been a silent observer (living in Bangalore, India).
> Today I received as email indicating GSM allocated, and s56 Request for More Information.
> 
> ****I am requested for Police clearance certificate - " you have provided an FBI clearance - however it is a requirement that you provide a state clearance for each state lived in". I am wondering if anyone of you faced similar experiences and pursued getting PCC from State of California (on top of FBI). If you have done this, pls share how you achieved it, so I can pursue the same. thanks much! :noidea:
> ...


Hello Krishmu, could you please let us know which all documents you had submitted for evidence of employment? Why the CO has requested for addl details for evidence of employment?


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Karentran said:


> hi everyone. I hope I can receive useful advices from you all.
> 
> My case is:
> 
> ...


You can email or call them, they will have the best answer for you. Try to call first as email might take 2-3 days to respond. Cheers

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Karentran (Feb 5, 2019)

*Karentran*



davidng said:


> You can email or call them, they will have the best answer for you. Try to call first as email might take 2-3 days to respond. Cheers
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot for your reply. Do you know where can I have their best contact? Can I actually make a call regarding this ?


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Karentran said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply. Do you know where can I have their best contact? Can I actually make a call regarding this ?


Noone tax you that . I've got a chance to revisit the link 

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-graduates

So, if you are a Victorian Graduate, you don't need 2 years experience (I guess you are )

Hope it help.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Karentran said:


> hi everyone. I hope I can receive useful advices from you all.
> My case is:
> - Bachelor of Nursing : 15 points
> - Age : 25 points
> ...


As you have completed study in Australia for more than 2 years, you are a Recent Graduate which means:

A recent graduate is a tertiary student who has completed a two-year qualification (within the last two years) anywhere in Australia. The qualification must be relevant to the nominated occupation. Recent graduates must meet all other minimum eligibility requirements for visa nomination.

Assessment criteria:
Applications for Victorian visa nomination are assessed with a focus on:

1. Your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria
2. The demand for individual skills and expertise (and prospects of finding a job in Victoria)
3. The suitability and transferability of qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market, and
4. your commitment to settle in Victoria permanently. 

There is strong competition for Victorian visa nomination and meeting the minimum eligibility requirements does not guarantee nomination.

Links to contact:
https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/contact-us

Link to contact for Skilled, industry and employer enquiries:
Email: [email protected]
Telephone: + 61 3 9651 9756


----------



## krishmu (Feb 3, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If that isn't what you're looking for, perhaps try calling / emailing them to ask. You could also call your local American Embassy and check in case they know.


Thanks PrettyIsotonic , I will pursue this. In the meanwhile, I was trying to find out of anyone faced similar experience, since CO was asking for State PCC, though we have been living in India from 2013 onwards. I thought the State PCC is only required if I have stayed/lived in US for 3 months or more during the last 12 months period, which I did not.


----------



## chaps (Dec 4, 2018)

*Iacm*

Dear Forum Members,
Would like to check with you guys if anyone has similar situation. I have applied 190 visa on Sep 03 and received "immi assessment commencement email" (IACM) on 14th December (No additional documents were requested) and since then total silence. I have already crossed 6 months and making each day mornings more anxious. Did anyone receive IACM mail in December and still waiting?
Hope everyone on 190 get their grants as quickly as the 189 express!

My ANZ code:261111 (ICT- BA)

Thanks


----------



## krishmu (Feb 3, 2017)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Hello Krishmu, could you please let us know which all documents you had submitted for evidence of employment? Why the CO has requested for addl details for evidence of employment?


Hi Deepti, I had submitted experience letters (service letters), payslips, bank statements, tax returns in support of evidence of employment. The request from CO is to provide reference letters from the employers that states the duties I performed in my role. Along with this, CO requested for bank statements showing the salary deposits for the time claimed.


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

krishmu said:


> Hi Deepti, I had submitted experience letters (service letters), payslips, bank statements, tax returns in support of evidence of employment. The request from CO is to provide reference letters from the employers that states the duties I performed in my role. Along with this, CO requested for bank statements showing the salary deposits for the time claimed.


Thanks Krishmu. 

Did you submit any supporting documents (Roles and Responsibilities) for your ACS assessment? Those documents were not enough and Case Officer still needs more evidence about the responsibilities and duties?

Could you please let us know your ANZSCO code as well?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Hello Krishmu, could you please let us know which all documents you had submitted for evidence of employment? Why the CO has requested for addl details for evidence of employment?


Hi Deepti,

Documents for Evidence of Work Experience:
1. Payslips of all companies - 1 payslip per quarter
2. All Employment Experience letter(s) submitted to ACS / VETASSESS / any other skills authority. 
3. Offer Letters and Relieving Letters of companies.
4. Tax Records - Form 16, Form 26AS, Form ITR-V - for all years.
5. PF Passbook - can be downloaded from epfo site.
6. Salary Credit to Bank Statements - 1 per quarter.
7. In addition, you may also give:
a. Salary Increment Letter
b. Promotion Letter
c. Last payslip (company that you are currently working in).
8. CV/ Resume


----------



## Karentran (Feb 5, 2019)

davidng said:


> Noone tax you that . I've got a chance to revisit the link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your information. But I were not studying in Victoria, I was from Brisbane instead. I just recently moved to VIC so I'm afraid about this matter


----------



## sweet185 (Oct 18, 2018)

Hey Krishmu, I have the same situation but haven't got contact from CO yet. I only submit FBI Police Check as well. And I moved to Australia from 2012. But seeing your case, I'll get it ready as well. Could you please let me know how you go with it? Not sure which Report to get? Do we need to do the finger print again?


----------



## chaps (Dec 4, 2018)

For US state pcc, you will need to get finger prints again and submit the form for the respective state police department. There are few consultancies like real scan biometrics who may help to get the processing of your pcc application.


----------



## richa93 (Jan 14, 2019)

KETANKATE94 said:


> Many congratulations....
> Did they carried employment verification with ur employer? How many years of experience?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


I have 13 years experience... I think no employment verification.had there been a verification HR would have surely informed my manager.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karentran (Feb 5, 2019)

SG said:


> As you have completed study in Australia for more than 2 years, you are a Recent Graduate which means:
> 
> A recent graduate is a tertiary student who has completed a two-year qualification (within the last two years) anywhere in Australia. The qualification must be relevant to the nominated occupation. Recent graduates must meet all other minimum eligibility requirements for visa nomination.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your information


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

sweet185 said:


> Hey Krishmu, I have the same situation but haven't got contact from CO yet. I only submit FBI Police Check as well. And I moved to Australia from 2012. But seeing your case, I'll get it ready as well. Could you please let me know how you go with it? Not sure which Report to get? Do we need to do the finger print again?


Hope this thread will help:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...939-usa-police-clearance-certificate-432.html


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> Today is my 90th day of application lodgement.



Today is my 98th day...... Fingers are still crossed.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Mina2022 said:


> Today is my 98th day...... Fingers are still crossed.:fingerscrossed:


Hope you receive your Grant soon Mina. Good Luck!


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

122 for me



Mina2022 said:


> SC190ASAP said:
> 
> 
> > Today is my 90th day of application lodgement.
> ...


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

SG said:


> Hope you receive your Grant soon Mina. Good Luck!



Thank you bro........ Hope that all of us receive our golden mails soon


----------



## chaps (Dec 4, 2018)

185 for me since lodgement and 83 from IACM


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

chaps said:


> 185 for me since lodgement and 83 from IACM


lodge date and wht the reason for co contact


----------



## chaps (Dec 4, 2018)

Lodge date: Sep 3
Immi assessment commencement email: Dec 14.
No additional docs were requested so far


----------



## Anita Jalan (Jul 11, 2016)

Lodge date - 19 Nov
Status as of today - received


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

Day 336 and still hoping for the best, the lord has been my strength

Lodged - 05April 2018
CO contact - 27 August 2018 (additional employment evidence) 
Grant -........................


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

Day 177, sad & complicated


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ultimate said:


> Day 177, sad & complicated


You will only end up with an ulcer or depression if you keep counting the days

It does not expedite the process in any way

The choice is yours 

Cheers


----------



## krishmu (Feb 3, 2017)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Thanks Krishmu.
> 
> Did you submit any supporting documents (Roles and Responsibilities) for your ACS assessment? Those documents were not enough and Case Officer still needs more evidence about the responsibilities and duties?
> 
> Could you please let us know your ANZSCO code as well?


I did not upload the R&R document I submitted for ACS and I am planning to submit those now to provide employment reference as evidence for the role. I guess probably that is the reason the CO asked for more evidence.


----------



## krishmu (Feb 3, 2017)

krishmu said:


> I did not upload the R&R document I submitted for ACS and I am planning to submit those now to provide employment reference as evidence for the role. I guess probably that is the reason the CO asked for more evidence.


ANZSCO - 261111 - ICT Business Analyst


----------



## krishmu (Feb 3, 2017)

sweet185 said:


> Hey Krishmu, I have the same situation but haven't got contact from CO yet. I only submit FBI Police Check as well. And I moved to Australia from 2012. But seeing your case, I'll get it ready as well. Could you please let me know how you go with it? Not sure which Report to get? Do we need to do the finger print again?


I am planning to send the fingerprints to State of California, for the state clearance https://oag.ca.gov/fingerprints/visaimmigration


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

chaps said:


> For US state pcc, you will need to get finger prints again and submit the form for the respective state police department. There are few consultancies like real scan biometrics who may help to get the processing of your pcc application.



How much time it takes for California state PCC ?


----------



## vskaarthi (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I submitted my EOI today with 75 Points for ANZCO 261313. Is there any possibility that i will ever get an invite?

Hope to hear soon.

Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

vskaarthi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on the state / territory, you are better off checking with each thread for each jurisdiction


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

vskaarthi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I submitted my EOI today with 75 Points for ANZCO 261313. Is there any possibility that i will ever get an invite?
> 
> ...


do you have 75 points for 189 or is it 70+5 for 190 ?


----------



## cloudy6868 (Feb 16, 2019)

EtiChi said:


> Day 336 and still hoping for the best, the lord has been my strength
> 
> Lodged - 05April 2018
> CO contact - 27 August 2018 (additional employment evidence)
> Grant -........................


Day 311
Lodged - 02 May 2018
CO contact - 24 August 2018 
Grant - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## starmock (Mar 2, 2019)

Another question for onshore visa 190 applicants, do they usually require a Victorian police clearance certificate when lodging the visa? I just submitted my Victorian nomination application earlier this week so I'm trying to make sure to have all the requirements ready in time for the visa lodge. Thanks!


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

cloudy6868 said:


> Day 311
> Lodged - 02 May 2018
> CO contact - 24 August 2018
> Grant - :fingerscrossed:


WOW that's a long time.
Mine is day 72 and I am stressed. Hang in there. Hopefully we all get our grants soon!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

starmock said:


> Another question for onshore visa 190 applicants, do they usually require a Victorian police clearance certificate when lodging the visa? I just submitted my Victorian nomination application earlier this week so I'm trying to make sure to have all the requirements ready in time for the visa lodge. Thanks!


It depends on how many days you are in Australia 

Cheers


----------



## chaps (Dec 4, 2018)

PSA said:


> How much time it takes for California state PCC ?


I heard it would be around 30-40 days.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

starmock said:


> Another question for onshore visa 190 applicants, do they usually require a Victorian police clearance certificate when lodging the visa? I just submitted my Victorian nomination application earlier this week so I'm trying to make sure to have all the requirements ready in time for the visa lodge. Thanks!


If your stay in Victoria is more than 12 months you would require Victoria PCC.

Links:
https://www.police.vic.gov.au/


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Any more 190s coming through? Feels like there has been a complete silence since a few days.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

HOPE2018 said:


> Any more 190s coming through? Feels like there has been a complete silence since a few days.


As per ImmiTracker, 9 people have received their 190 Grants till yesterday. The number is quite less compared to 189 Grants.


----------



## starmock (Mar 2, 2019)

SG said:


> If your stay in Victoria is more than 12 months you would require Victoria PCC.


Then I'll need one since it's been a year and 8 months already. Victorian police website says the processing is 10 working days. But I think it's best to get one once I get the nomination and ready to lodge my visa, right? I believe they will ask for the latest copy.

Thanks!


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

SG said:


> As per ImmiTracker, 9 people have received their 190 Grants till yesterday. The number is quite less compared to 189 Grants.


I can see only 2 grants for the 7th. Where can you see 9? Please advise


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

SG said:


> As per ImmiTracker, 9 people have received their 190 Grants till yesterday. The number is quite less compared to 189 Grants.


I can only see 2 on immitracker for the 7th. Wondering where you can see 9. Could you please share the link?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

starmock said:


> Then I'll need one since it's been a year and 8 months already. Victorian police website says the processing is 10 working days. But I think it's best to get one once I get the nomination and ready to lodge my visa, right? I believe they will ask for the latest copy.
> 
> Thanks!


You may request for Victoria PCC even now or on the day you receive the Invitation to Apply from Victoria.

Good Luck!


----------



## Sanjeevdudi (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi all,

I had applied for 189 in April'16 but got rejected due to non cooperation of HR while immigration person called for verification, my application got rejected in September and we have 3 years ban now, we want to visit Australia in month of June 2019 to attend my wife's cousin's marriage.
we came to know that to apply for tourist visa in ban period first we need to file a Waiver Application, can anyone help us regarding the Waiver application, how and where to apply.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Sanjeevdudi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had applied for 189 in April'16 but got rejected due to non cooperation of HR while immigration person called for verification, my application got rejected in September and we have 3 years ban now, we want to visit Australia in month of June 2019 to attend my wife's cousin's marriage.
> we came to know that to apply for tourist visa in ban period first we need to file a Waiver Application, can anyone help us regarding the Waiver application, how and where to apply.


See here:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/ent...-australia/can-i-go-to-australia/re-entry-ban

You submit the waiver letter with your application - and demonstrate compassionate and compelling circumstances. Would strongly suggest a consultation with a reputable MARA agent to strategise a way forward if attending the wedding is a priority.


----------



## AsYouSow (Jan 12, 2019)

Grant processing timelines is now more of a matter of luck these days rather than any specific sequence. I am in the 9th month since my visa lodge. Called them yesterday and as usual they cannot share much information. For those who are waiting as me since long, here's the below points as discussed with the GSM poc:

- The average processing timelines in most cases he mentioned was 10 months

- There are chances that no further information is needed by them to process your application however it is just a matter of time before someone picks up your file. So the only option is being patient

- Avoid calling them. Since their calls are recorded they cannot reveal much details even if they understand your frustration

- If you have come this far, you are at the last phase of the struggle. Counting days won't do any good but age you faster.

- Focus on the other good stuff life is offering. Game of thrones s8, Captain Marvel, League matches, Netflix and chill.... Live as if you never applied. 

Your day will come, it isn't very far. All the best!

Sent from my S6s using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisgee (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi all

I received my grant today 8 March 2019 - direct grant.

190 NSW 
Lodge date: 15 November 2018
General Accountant
First entry by 3 Dec 2019

Thanks for all he help and assistance, and best of luck to all still waiting for the grant!


----------



## cloudy6868 (Feb 16, 2019)

AsYouSow said:


> Grant processing timelines is now more of a matter of luck these days rather than any specific sequence. I am in the 9th month since my visa lodge. Called them yesterday and as usual they cannot share much information. For those who are waiting as me since long, here's the below points as discussed with the GSM poc:
> 
> - The average processing timelines in most cases he mentioned was 10 months
> 
> ...


Thanks for your information. Forgive me if my question is stupid, what does gsm poc stand for? 
BTW, I can't say a service provided by luck is a good one, indeed. They should have better processing with a queue, then no one would complain or be struggled like that


----------



## krishmu (Feb 3, 2017)

cloudy6868 said:


> Thanks for your information. Forgive me if my question is stupid, what does gsm poc stand for?
> BTW, I can't say a service provided by luck is a good one, indeed. They should have better processing with a queue, then no one would complain or be struggled like that


GSM - General Skilled Migration


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

chrisgee said:


> Hi all
> 
> I received my grant today 8 March 2019 - direct grant.
> 
> ...


congrats happy to see nov lodge getting grants


----------



## lamdx2412 (Jan 19, 2019)

chrisgee said:


> Hi all
> 
> I received my grant today 8 March 2019 - direct grant.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

Congrats on your visa grant again! Im also applying under General Accountant. May I ask if DoHA called your employer for verification? If yes then what did they ask for?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## hiennguyen89 (Oct 4, 2018)

I lodged in 14th Nov, I got Co contact 5th March, issuing invoice for 2nd VAC charge ( my husband doesn't have functional english cert). I paid straightaway at the same day. When I may get grant ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shriyans.katariya (Jun 9, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Really hard to guess, depends on what was asked, if they need to Q it for verification with another department (eg facial recognition check, or Australian High Commission overseas to verify employment offshore etc) or if it is in the Q for their own caseload to address.
> 
> Generally I think an expectation of 2-4 months after each CO contact is what I had.
> 
> Personally I was lucky to get a response 10 days after my second CO contact, so keep your hopes up.



Thank you very much to keep my confidence up ! 

I am keeping my fingers crossed ! 

Also can you please help me with below query, 

If for some reason i had to return to india and not returning back due to unavailability of project while my PR application is being decided, will this extend the timeline for decision making.


----------



## Ziad Sal (May 16, 2018)

*Grant VIC 190*

Hi all, 
Finally, I got the grant, which you all the best.

Below is my timeline 

ANZSCO : 233211

Offshore 

Syrian / I live in Dubai

Submitted through Agent

Points: 25(Age)+ 10(PTE-Eng)+15(Edu)+ 15(Exp) + 5 VIC sponsor 

Total: 65+5 points

EOI: 15-5-2018

VIC-190

Approval from VIC :30 -10-18

Invited: 30-10-18

Lodged : 11-11-2018

Co Contact: 29-1-2019

Asking for Polio vaccine Cert. and spouse Eng Test.

CO reply: 5-2-2019

Grant : 8 march 2019  eace:


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Congrats ziad, All the best for your future endeavour.



Ziad Sal said:


> Hi all,
> Finally, I got the grant, which you all the best.
> 
> Below is my timeline
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shriyans.katariya said:


> Thank you very much to keep my confidence up !
> 
> I am keeping my fingers crossed !
> 
> ...


It should not matter
But make sure that the co knows your location exactly

Cheers


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

starmock said:


> Another question for onshore visa 190 applicants, do they usually require a Victorian police clearance certificate when lodging the visa? I just submitted my Victorian nomination application earlier this week so I'm trying to make sure to have all the requirements ready in time for the visa lodge. Thanks!


I don't think you need Victoria PCC or any other State PCC as they only require for AFP. From DoHA website: 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/character

It mentioned that 



> *Apply for a police certificate*
> See how to apply for a police certificate in the relevant countries
> 
> To get a police certificate in Australia you must submit an Australian Federal Police National Police Check application form if you have been in Australia for more than 12 months in the past 10 years.
> ...


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

hiennguyen89 said:


> I lodged in 14th Nov, I got Co contact 5th March, issuing invoice for 2nd VAC charge ( my husband doesn't have functional english cert). I paid straightaway at the same day. When I may get grant ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it would be next week when CO is back from long weekend. All the best.


----------



## hiennguyen89 (Oct 4, 2018)

davidng said:


> I think it would be next week when CO is back from long weekend. All the best.




Hopefully I can get it soon. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hiennguyen89 said:


> I lodged in 14th Nov, I got Co contact 5th March, issuing invoice for 2nd VAC charge ( my husband doesn't have functional english cert). I paid straightaway at the same day. When I may get grant ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A few months back, they used to issue it within 2-3 weeks, but now no one can be sure

But 99% you can be sure that there are no issues with the grant unless they missed some really major defect in your application 

Cheers


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

Ziad Sal said:


> Hi all,
> Finally, I got the grant, which you all the best.
> 
> Below is my timeline
> ...


 Congratulations 🎊 please check my dm


----------



## andrei87 (Feb 26, 2019)

Hello all,

I have a quick question hoping someone here can help. My spouse and I are both onshore and got married in Australia in September of 2018. Under the attach documents for 'Relationship - Evidence of Spouse/De Facto' for my partner we have added the following:

- Travel tickets/itineraries from the last 3 years
- Car insurance policy (both names on it)
- Joint bank statements (last 3 statements with both names on it)
- our dog registration with our local council (both names on it) 
- a pdf of 12 pics from past holidays
- our joint lease from the last January 2018
- Queensland marriage certificate

Now my question is has anyone uploaded a 'Form 888 - Statutory declaration by a supporting witness in relation to a Partner or Prospective Marriage visa application' before the CO has asked? Should I wait to see if they will even ask or pre-load it? 

Thanks


----------



## Sri Banu (Mar 10, 2019)

Hello all,

I have submitted EOI ON WELDING Skill
70 points on Feb 2019 
NSW 190 SUBCLASS 
What's re the chances of my invitation.

Can someone help me out in this regard


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

andrei87 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a quick question hoping someone here can help. My spouse and I are both onshore and got married in Australia in September of 2018. Under the attach documents for 'Relationship - Evidence of Spouse/De Facto' for my partner we have added the following:
> 
> ...


Yes we uploaded SD's based on Form 888 - the templates we used (and the MARA agent we used) is here:

Edit:

https://www.myaccessaustralia.com/w...atutory-Declaration-Relationship-support.docx


----------



## hiennguyen89 (Oct 4, 2018)

NB said:


> A few months back, they used to issue it within 2-3 weeks, but now no one can be sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah, I see someone got grant after 10 days, but other got grant after more than a month. Anyway, one thing can be sure is that 99% I can get grant as invoice is last step after meeting all requirements. Thanks for your replying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raka_SoftwareTester (Oct 22, 2018)

Any invitation for Software Tester ? If yes then what was your total point and wait time ?


----------



## Sri Banu (Mar 10, 2019)

I don't understand these invitation rounds 

Welder skill has 4600 vacancies and it is filled by just 8 seats. 

I have applied with 70 points last month haven't got invitation. 

Can anyone please explain whats going on...


----------



## tOnks13 (Mar 5, 2019)

Good day! I am new here...can i just ask if it’s still possible to do the medical and pcc before invitation?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tOnks13 said:


> Good day! I am new here...can i just ask if it’s still possible to do the medical and pcc before invitation?


YES

Most members get them done beforehand and submit a decision ready application 

Cheers


----------



## tOnks13 (Mar 5, 2019)

Thank you for the quick reply with my query 😊


----------



## tOnks13 (Mar 5, 2019)

Sorry ✌ One more ReCC

Do i need to have the form on hand? Or can u guide me where to get the form for the PCC. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tOnks13 said:


> Sorry ✌ One more ReCC
> 
> Do i need to have the form on hand? Or can u guide me where to get the form for the PCC. Thanks


Depends on the country for which you are doing the pcc and the location

Looks like you have not studied the basics of the entire PR process also

Go through this thread and all the links given therein carefully 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Cheers


----------



## tOnks13 (Mar 5, 2019)

NB said:


> tOnks13 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry ✌ One more ReCC
> ...




Thanks much NB 😉


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi folks,

Hope you all had a lovely weekend.

It looks like 189 invites have already reached on Dec 18 lodged VISAs granted. Hoping that 190 picks up soon. 

Have a lovely week.


----------



## Bubbu (Oct 10, 2018)

*Query regarding new list*

Hi

Wanted to know if '261111 IcT business analyst is off the list for 2019

Regards
Bubbu


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Bubbu said:


> Hi
> 
> Wanted to know if '261111 IcT business analyst is off the list for 2019
> 
> ...


It's still there. 

261111 - ICT Business Analyst - MLTSSL

186 - Employer Nomination Scheme visa (subclass 186)
189 - Skilled Independent (subclass 189) - Points-Tested
190 - Skilled Nominated (subclass 190)
407 - Training visa (subclass 407)
485 - Temporary Graduate (subclass 485) - Graduate Work
489 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) - Family nominated
489 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) - State or Territory nominated
482 - Temporary Skill Shortage (subclass 482) – Medium Term Stream
187 - Regional Sponsor Migration Scheme (subclass 187)


Link:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skill-occupation-list#

Scroll down - Type 261111 in the "Skilled occupation list" - Search Box. You will be able to view the details.


----------



## Ziad Sal (May 16, 2018)

*Please help !*

Hi All

I got my 190-VIC grant recently for me, wife and one kid, we did not do landing yet.

We are expecting new baby soon 
The agent issued by papers before so am not familiar with some issue, really appreciate any help in the below: 

What documents I will need for his visa (I think its called visa 101)?

How I can submit these documents (is it online or in the embassy)?

is there any entry requirements after the child visa 101 issued , because in my case I will work on it after I come back from Australia ? 

Since it will take time, I think I will go for visit visa for the new baby, is there any advise on this issue ?

Really appreciate any input on the above :help::help:


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

Have been hoping that for sooo long now still not much success. 126 days for me without CO contact. 



HOPE2018 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Hope you all had a lovely weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi All,

please suggest, my spouse completed HSSC and I submitted a Letter from her College stating that the syllabus and way of teaching was in English and she has Functional English, does this suffice the requirement or should I be ready for test / payment?

Regards,


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

SG said:


> Bubbu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


What about ICT Business development manager.. Please let me know


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahir01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> please suggest, my spouse completed HSSC and I submitted a Letter from her College stating that the syllabus and way of teaching was in English and she has Functional English, does this suffice the requirement or should I be ready for test / payment?
> 
> Regards,


You also have to attach the hssc certificate
The college letter should give her name, years she studied etc also along with the above confirmation 

Cheers


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

NB said:


> You also have to attach the hssc certificate
> The college letter should give her name, years she studied etc also along with the above confirmation
> 
> Cheers


I already uploaded her HSSC, and Functional Letter from College in visa lodging. 
means will work?

Regards,


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Abysmal said:


> What about ICT Business development manager.. Please let me know


225212 - ICT Business Development Manager - STSOL

190 - Skilled Nominated (subclass 190)
407 - Training visa (subclass 407)
489 - Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) - State or Territory nominated
482 - Temporary Skill Shortage visa (subclass 482) - Short Term Stream
187 - Regional Sponsor Migration Scheme (subclass 187)

You can search in the Link:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skill-occupation-list#

Attaching screenshot.


----------



## siddarth (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi,

May be a junior level question, but really need an expert advice on below.
While submitting vic state nomination application (rcvd a letter - Invitation to apply for Victorian Visa Nomination; believe it is called pre invite) I received bad gateway/ no response error on the last page after clicking submit.
Should I submit a new form now ? 
I have sent an email to the deptt. but no reply.
Last date of submission is 13/03/19 (14 days clause). Please advise.


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

SG said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> > What about ICT Business development manager.. Please let me know
> ...


Thanks dude I will check out


----------



## Rednaldo (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi all, just wondering if any of ye have a rough estimate for 190visa. I lodged mine Dec 6th medicals,police checks everything included.
I got made redundant on a 457 back in October hence reason why applied for 190. This is being hard as I cannot work while waiting. Just want to know what's the regular time process. I know it says 7-10 months but know few that have got them in 3-4 months. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks people.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

siddarth said:


> Hi,
> 
> May be a junior level question, but really need an expert advice on below.
> While submitting vic state nomination application (rcvd a letter - Invitation to apply for Victorian Visa Nomination; believe it is called pre invite) I received bad gateway/ no response error on the last page after clicking submit.
> ...


1. Did your application get submitted ?
2. If not, submit a new form.

In the end, after uploading all the documents, if you see an error on the page, then submit a new form.


----------



## siddarth (Mar 11, 2019)

SG said:


> 1. Did your application get submitted ?
> 2. If not, submit a new form.
> 
> In the end, after uploading all the documents, if you see an error on the page, then submit a new form.


Now , if I login , it doesn't show me the old form. Its showing a new form without any data.


----------



## sketchjar (Nov 16, 2018)

Rednaldo said:


> Hi all, just wondering if any of ye have a rough estimate for 190visa. I lodged mine Dec 6th medicals,police checks everything included.
> I got made redundant on a 457 back in October hence reason why applied for 190. This is being hard as I cannot work while waiting. Just want to know what's the regular time process. I know it says 7-10 months but know few that have got them in 3-4 months. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks people.


Average is 4 months for Grant. It varies from 97 days to 290 days..Check my note which I wrote in this forum one or two weeks back.


----------



## Rednaldo (Mar 11, 2019)

Thanks mate.


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi guys,

If I submitted SD for my current company with HR letter that has basic information (position, salary, joining date, bank account number) and the letter states that it is only valid for 3 month.. in case the validity of the letter expired, do I have to upload a new HR letter?!

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi all

I have save the application for NSW 190 visa in immi account and my application is showing incomplete. I have not uploaded the documents as waiting for few to receive and also not paid the fees.

The invitation will expire in 60 days but when will immi account where my application is saved will expire?

Also I cannot generate HAP ID for medical .

Please help....

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

My suggestion would be to submit the application ASAP. you can upload documents later also as and when they come. It will ask you a reason why you are submitting without all documents and you can mention that some of your documents are pending and give the reason why. After that you will go to the payment screen where you can pay and submit your application. Once you get the docs you can always keep on adding them later. Also you will get your hap id once you pay. 



KETANKATE94 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have save the application for NSW 190 visa in immi account and my application is showing incomplete. I have not uploaded the documents as waiting for few to receive and also not paid the fees.
> 
> ...


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

siddarth said:


> Now , if I login , it doesn't show me the old form. Its showing a new form without any data.


You can fill up the new form and submit it. This happened to one my friends too! Sadly, he had to fill up the forms and was able to successfully submit it.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Rednaldo said:


> Hi all, just wondering if any of ye have a rough estimate for 190visa. I lodged mine Dec 6th medicals,police checks everything included.
> I got made redundant on a 457 back in October hence reason why applied for 190. This is being hard as I cannot work while waiting. Just want to know what's the regular time process. I know it says 7-10 months but know few that have got them in 3-4 months. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks people.


Rednaldo, check ImmiTracker and do some analysis of when others are receiving their Grants, check their lodgement date. 

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc190


----------



## ClarkInOz (Sep 12, 2018)

Rednaldo said:


> Hi all, just wondering if any of ye have a rough estimate for 190visa. I lodged mine Dec 6th medicals,police checks everything included.
> I got made redundant on a 457 back in October hence reason why applied for 190. This is being hard as I cannot work while waiting. Just want to know what's the regular time process. I know it says 7-10 months but know few that have got them in 3-4 months. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks people.


Are you sure you can't work? Have you checked your entitlements on VEVO?


----------



## Rednaldo (Mar 11, 2019)

I'm still on 457 visa which only allows me to work for the company that made me redundant. Which is a bit unfair. When that visa runs out my bridging visa kicks in and will be able to work but that visa not out until July next year.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Rednaldo said:


> I'm still on 457 visa which only allows me to work for the company that made me redundant. Which is a bit unfair. When that visa runs out my bridging visa kicks in and will be able to work but that visa not out until July next year.


Mine one seems to be in the same situation, I do not have to stick with any company but the current visa only valid for 1 year and noone consider to hire one-year working valid guy. With the current trend we have to wait about 120 days to get the first signal either direct grant or Co contact.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi guys,

If I submitted SD for my current company with HR letter that has basic information (position, salary, joining date, bank account number) and the letter states that it is only valid for 3 month.. in case the validity of the letter expired, do I have to upload a new HR letter?!

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Da__N said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> If I submitted SD for my current company with HR letter that has basic information (position, salary, joining date, bank account number) and the letter states that it is only valid for 3 month.. in case the validity of the letter expired, do I have to upload a new HR letter?!
> 
> ...


You are mixing up SD

SD is the RNR which is not issued on company letterhead

As described above, it looks like it was issued on the company letterhead 
In that case it is called a reference letter

Cheers


----------



## Rednaldo (Mar 11, 2019)

Ya It's just a waiting game. My agent had uploaded everything I have no more to give. Hopefully hear something in the next 2 weeks. Very stressful when you can't even work.


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

NB said:


> You are mixing up SD
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry I didn’t mix up. Please reread my comment again..I submitted SD with RNR and got an HR letter stating that I’m working there, my position, date of joining, salary and bank account because they refused to write RNR in this letter! I submitted both but the HR letter has a statement that it’s only valid for three month, do I have to upload a new one in case it expired?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koolboygaurav (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi all, 

I have been a silent observer in this group.My wife and I have received our Golden Email of 190 Visa grant today..

I am very thankful to all the members in this group for their wonderful and selfless support. Because of you guys we were able to apply our visa without any consultant help.

Hope you guys get your grant soon.

Timeline
Visa lodged - 10th Nov 2018
Grant - 12th March 2019
ACS results -17june 2018
EOI - 19th Aug2018
Score - 75+5
System Analyst (NSW)

Is their any thread which I can refer for post grant details.

Hope to see you guys in Australia soon.






Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

Friends anyone here applied as ICT Business Development manager and got a grant... Please let me know


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

koolboygaurav said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been a silent observer in this group.My wife and I have received our Golden Email of 190 Visa grant today..
> 
> ...


Congrats mate

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

koolboygaurav said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been a silent observer in this group.My wife and I have received our Golden Email of 190 Visa grant today..
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the Direct Grant 

Could you please share the list of documents (especially for Work Experience) that you had uploaded? 

Would you know whether they contacted your Employer for verification?


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> koolboygaurav said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Congrats on your grant. 189 has reached December lodgements and 190 is hardly moving. Fingers crossed we get ours soon too.


----------



## Spin (Dec 10, 2018)

Any idea why 190 is so slow


----------



## ankiran (Nov 18, 2016)

does anyone know which is sending out most 190 visas?


----------



## koolboygaurav (Dec 6, 2017)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Congratulations on the Direct Grant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have have shared the usual documents like salary slips, tax- form 16 and ITR , offer letter , joining letter, promotion letter, pf statement, bank statement highlighting salary credited.

No my employer was not contacted , even though we have submitted statutory declaration for roles and responsibilities from a senior colleague. But we also had the email from HR , stating that they cannot provide Roles and Responsibilities.





Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

HOPE2018 said:


> Congrats on your grant. 189 has reached December lodgements and 190 is hardly moving. Fingers crossed we get ours soon too.


Yes. 190 is not moving from Nov 23. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

rhapsody said:


> Yes. 190 is not moving from Nov 23.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


It is ridiculous how a case from 189 visa category, lodged on Dec 20th got their grant today, while 190 is still stuck at Nov 23. It's a bag of mixed emotions - I'm happy for 189 folks, but also envious that us 190 peeps have to wait!!  

I have family and commitments waiting for me in Australia. Truly hope the processing time decreases in the next DHA monthly update and the COs process 190 visas quickly. 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## bluekidds (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi all

Good news to cheer you up. Got my 190 last Friday, (8-Mar). It was stuck for months. 

1-Sept-2018 lodged with family of three
15-Dec-2018 contacted by CO to upload my wife’s PTE score. “Initial assessment”
29-Jan-2019 Found I only uploaded the doc and Forgot to click “yes I have submitted” button and clicked on the day. “Further assessment”
8-Mar-2019 Granted. “Finalized”

Six months and 8 days of waiting. Thanks for the information here. Hope you all get yours soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

rhapsody said:


> HOPE2018 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on your grant. 189 has reached December lodgements and 190 is hardly moving. Fingers crossed we get ours soon too.
> ...


True. And god knows why not a single person from WA has been granted since they introduced the 190 in September 2018.


----------



## Deepti.Sinha (Nov 18, 2018)

Glad to share that we (Myself, Spouse and our Kid) have received the Grant today (15 min back) 

Role ICT Business Analyst (261111)
State Nomination Victoria
Lodgement Date 11 Nov 2018
Grant Date 13 Mar 2019 (DG)

Hang in there folks. 190 Visa applications (filed in Nov 2018) are being reviewed and its just a matter of time before you all will receive your grant


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

bluekidds said:


> Hi all
> 
> Good news to cheer you up. Got my 190 last Friday, (8-Mar). It was stuck for months.
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Glad to share that we (Myself, Spouse and our Kid) have received the Grant today (15 min back)
> 
> Role ICT Business Analyst (261111)
> State Nomination Victoria
> ...


Congratulations Deepti


----------



## ClarkInOz (Sep 12, 2018)

Avcor said:


> It is ridiculous how a case from 189 visa category, lodged on Dec 20th got their grant today, while 190 is still stuck at Nov 23. It's a bag of mixed emotions - I'm happy for 189 folks, but also envious that us 190 peeps have to wait!!
> 
> I have family and commitments waiting for me in Australia. Truly hope the processing time decreases in the next DHA monthly update and the COs process 190 visas quickly.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Mine is stuck to the 13th Nov...


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Avcor said:


> It is ridiculous how a case from 189 visa category, lodged on Dec 20th got their grant today, while 190 is still stuck at Nov 23. It's a bag of mixed emotions - I'm happy for 189 folks, but also envious that us 190 peeps have to wait!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah it's true it was different in last year 190 was quick and where did u find Nov 23 is latest grant for -190 I can see Nov 13 on tracker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

nelutla said:


> Yeah it's true it was different in last year 190 was quick and where did u find Nov 23 is latest grant for -190 I can see Nov 13 on tracker
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what I can see on Immitracker.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Avcor said:


> This is what I can see on Immitracker.


yeah found it happy they are moving 190 app and is der any priority for onshore candidates because i can see guys who got grant are onshore


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Avcor said:


> It is ridiculous how a case from 189 visa category, lodged on Dec 20th got their grant today, while 190 is still stuck at Nov 23. It's a bag of mixed emotions - I'm happy for 189 folks, but also envious that us 190 peeps have to wait!!
> 
> I have family and commitments waiting for me in Australia. Truly hope the processing time decreases in the next DHA monthly update and the COs process 190 visas quickly.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Looking at the current trend, the current time for 190 processing seems to be at least 120 days. It is the minimum. :faint: Anything below that is a bonus. I hope they expedite the processing for SC190 as they did for SC189.


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

Avcor said:


> It is ridiculous how a case from 189 visa category, lodged on Dec 20th got their grant today, while 190 is still stuck at Nov 23. It's a bag of mixed emotions - I'm happy for 189 folks, but also envious that us 190 peeps have to wait!!
> 
> I have family and commitments waiting for me in Australia. Truly hope the processing time decreases in the next DHA monthly update and the COs process 190 visas quickly.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Number of 189 invites were reduced from Dec 11 round. So they must be having less applications to deal with from now onwards. I wonder whether that will have some positive impact on 190 processing.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

We can only hope at this stage!! Just hope we all get our PR grants soon.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

DoHA has reached to 24.11.19.

One of my friends whose date of lodgement is 24.11.19 received a C.O. Contact last Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Mina2022 said:


> DoHA has reached to 24.11.19.
> 
> One of my friends whose date of lodgement is 24.11.19 received a C.O. Contact last Wednesday or Thursday.


Good Luck for a speedy Grant for you!


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

koolboygaurav said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been a silent observer in this group.My wife and I have received our Golden Email of 190 Visa grant today..
> 
> ...



Congrats mate


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Glad to share that we (Myself, Spouse and our Kid) have received the Grant today (15 min back)
> 
> Role ICT Business Analyst (261111)
> State Nomination Victoria
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## Anita Jalan (Jul 11, 2016)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Glad to share that we (Myself, Spouse and our Kid) have received the Grant today (15 min back)
> 
> Role ICT Business Analyst (261111)
> State Nomination Victoria
> ...



Congratulations!


----------



## cloudy6868 (Feb 16, 2019)

Dear mates,

I got granted today after 10m11d of waiting, timeline:

Lodged 2 May2018
CO contact 24 August 2018
Granted 13 March 2019

Called them 5 times but did not work, just filled in the feedback form, they answered today, after 4 days, with the grant. My advice is not to call them, but politely fill in the form with suggestion only, they will get back to you.

Hope the best to all, specially to whom are waiting long!


----------



## drsmabukhari (Feb 22, 2019)

Congrats to All who has been granted. It seems as the Wheel has started to gain some pace as three grants in day on this thread as observe. Great News

For all Those waiting.....hope fully we all will have our grants soon too.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

cloudy6868 said:


> Dear mates,
> 
> I got granted today after 10m11d of waiting, timeline:
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate, all the best for the next journey.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

cloudy6868 said:


> Dear mates,
> 
> I got granted today after 10m11d of waiting, timeline:
> 
> ...


Congratulations my good friend all the best for your future endeavors. Still waiting for mine and thinking of writing a feedback as well. Happy for you

Lodged - 05April 2018
CO Contact - 27August 2018(Additional Employment evidence)
Grant - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

EtiChi said:


> Congratulations my good friend all the best for your future endeavors. Still waiting for mine and thinking of writing a feedback as well. Happy for you
> 
> Lodged - 05April 2018
> CO Contact - 27August 2018(Additional Employment evidence)
> Grant - :fingerscrossed:


hi etichi

can you please share wht employment evidence did co contacted for ? and wht doc u have submitted


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

cloudy6868 said:


> Dear mates,
> 
> I got granted today after 10m11d of waiting, timeline:
> 
> ...


Congrats... fingers crossed for us all. Where do you get the feedback form?


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

nelutla said:


> hi etichi
> 
> can you please share wht employment evidence did co contacted for ? and wht doc u have submitted


Request Detail
Evidence of employment
Provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
Please note that bank statement on their own are insufficient evidence of your employment.
If you are unable to obtain documents from a company please examine any other
documedntw which could prove your employment, for example government issued taxation
documents or pension/provident fund statements)
Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
● employment references
● contracts
● pay slips
● tax returns
● group certificates
● superannuation information (provident or pension funds)

Above is what they said as I had given them a lot of bank statements to prove employment. So because i could not find payslips for the companies I worked 10years ago I later managed to get the tax returns documents which i forwarded to them on the 29th of August and up to now i havent heard from them.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

EtiChi said:


> Request Detail
> Evidence of employment
> Provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
> Please note that bank statement on their own are insufficient evidence of your employment.
> ...


thanks for the information


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Glad to share that we (Myself, Spouse and our Kid) have received the Grant today (15 min back)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to all three. Cherish the moment. Have a blast!!


----------



## Sunr (Oct 18, 2018)

Congrats guys who made it already!!
A quick question.. the application status changed for you guys prior to Grant or it was in Received status.


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

cloudy6868 said:


> Dear mates,
> 
> I got granted today after 10m11d of waiting, timeline:
> 
> ...


Congratulations Cloudy!


----------



## cloudy6868 (Feb 16, 2019)

drsmabukhari said:


> Congrats to All who has been granted. It seems as the Wheel has started to gain some pace as three grants in day on this thread as observe. Great News
> 
> For all Those waiting.....hope fully we all will have our grants soon too.


Thanks mate, you all will get the grant, eventually


----------



## cloudy6868 (Feb 16, 2019)

hanak said:


> Congratulations Cloudy!


Thanks hanak


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

bluekidds said:


> Hi all
> 
> Good news to cheer you up. Got my 190 last Friday, (8-Mar). It was stuck for months.
> 
> ...


Congrats Bluekidds! All's well that ends well.

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

Deepti.Sinha said:


> Glad to share that we (Myself, Spouse and our Kid) have received the Grant today (15 min back)
> 
> Role ICT Business Analyst (261111)
> State Nomination Victoria
> ...


Congrats Deepti.Sinha!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear Members, Is the visa processing time similar for both 190 and 189? I have heard that the 189 visas are processed faster than 190. Or both the processes take the same time. Please share your experience. Thank You.


----------



## ClarkInOz (Sep 12, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear Members, Is the visa processing time similar for both 190 and 189? I have heard that the 189 visas are processed faster than 190. Or both the processes take the same time. Please share your experience. Thank You.


Theoretically 190 had priority but apparently 189 is quicker


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

ClarkInOz said:


> Theoretically 190 had priority but apparently 189 is quicker


I was thinking the same Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## siddarth (Mar 11, 2019)

siddarth said:


> Hi,
> 
> May be a junior level question, but really need an expert advice on below.
> While submitting vic state nomination application (rcvd a letter - Invitation to apply for Victorian Visa Nomination; believe it is called pre invite) I received bad gateway/ no response error on the last page after clicking submit.
> ...


THanks for all the inputs friends. Just to update, I received reply from them after 2 days that submission was successful.
Have received formal acknowledgment as well with reference number SS-2019-***** .


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

siddarth said:


> THanks for all the inputs friends. Just to update, I received reply from them after 2 days that submission was successful.
> Have received formal acknowledgment as well with reference number SS-2019-***** .


Good Luck Siddarth


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

SG said:


> Good Luck Siddarth


Good luck everyone

I am still crossing all my fingers as to when WA grants will start happening.

Have a nice Friday


----------



## derrick_pang94 (Dec 18, 2018)

*derrick_pang94*



HOPE2018 said:


> Good luck everyone
> 
> I am still crossing all my fingers as to when WA grants will start happening.
> 
> Have a nice Friday


Hi Hope,

Would you mind telling me when did you lodge your application? I lodged for it to WA as well and awaiting grant since 29 Dec. Hopefully getting it soon since they just opened up slots for visa 190 in WA and probably not so many applicants as well based on immitracker.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

derrick_pang94 said:


> Hi Hope,
> 
> Would you mind telling me when did you lodge your application? I lodged for it to WA as well and awaiting grant since 29 Dec. Hopefully getting it soon since they just opened up slots for visa 190 in WA and probably not so many applicants as well based on immitracker.


Hi Derrick. I lodged mine on 27 December we are very close to each other. Well exactly. There are so little in immitracker and wondering why they are not looking at any of the lodged VISAs in WA.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Applications filed on 17th December are getting CO contacts for SC189. SC190 applications are pending since November. 120 days is minimum it seems for them to begin to process our applications under SC190. :brick:


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

derrick_pang94 said:


> Hi Hope,
> 
> 
> 
> Would you mind telling me when did you lodge your application? I lodged for it to WA as well and awaiting grant since 29 Dec. Hopefully getting it soon since they just opened up slots for visa 190 in WA and probably not so many applicants as well based on immitracker.




I lodged 29 Dec too. Hope we can get DG soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

SC190ASAP said:


> Applications filed on 17th December are getting CO contacts for SC189. SC190 applications are pending since November. 120 days is minimum it seems for them to begin to process our applications under SC190. :brick:


How did you find that out SC190ASAP? 120 days is so long. Im currently at 90 days with no CO contact.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Avcor said:


> How did you find that out SC190ASAP? 120 days is so long. Im currently at 90 days with no CO contact.


am at 81 days no contact yet


----------



## derrick_pang94 (Dec 18, 2018)

Da__N said:


> I lodged 29 Dec too. Hope we can get DG soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you applying for WA as well? Had no news for WA grants yet so very curious on when are they coming by hmm


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

derrick_pang94 said:


> Are you applying for WA as well? Had no news for WA grants yet so very curious on when are they coming by hmm




Nop, NSW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

SC190ASAP said:


> Applications filed on 17th December are getting CO contacts for SC189. SC190 applications are pending since November. 120 days is minimum it seems for them to begin to process our applications under SC190. :brick:


Since the trend has been broken from Jan, we should not look at 189 anymore. Processing time is still based on case by case but in average waiting time is now considerably 80 vs 120. Anyone knows the reason behind that? 



Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

130 days .. NO CO Contact



nelutla said:


> am at 81 days no contact yet


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

mike_alpha said:


> 130 days .. NO CO Contact


120 next week , best wish mate

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

mike_alpha said:


> 130 days .. NO CO Contact


I personally think the situation is worrying and wondering why 190 is taking so long to process


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

mike_alpha said:


> 130 days .. NO CO Contact


This keeps getting worse.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Avcor said:


> How did you find that out SC190ASAP? 120 days is so long. Im currently at 90 days with no CO contact.


I am just speculating based on the current trends and processing timelines buddy. Just speculating. Currently am at 100 days with no contact whatsoever. :faint:


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

SC190ASAP said:


> I am just speculating based on the current trends and processing timelines buddy. Just speculating. Currently am at 100 days with no contact whatsoever. :faint:


:fingerscrossed: the processing time changes this month. I believe there will be an update in processing times soon. The last one was done on 18th Feb. 

I wonder if someone onshore (anonymous) could ring DoHA and ask whether 190 visa takes priority over 189 visa processing. It would be nice to hear their reasons as to why there is a delay, despite 190 taking priority over 189 visas. 

What are other peoples thoughts? layball:


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Avcor said:


> :fingerscrossed: the processing time changes this month. I believe there will be an update in processing times soon. The last one was done on 18th Feb.
> 
> I wonder if someone onshore (anonymous) could ring DoHA and ask whether 190 visa takes priority over 189 visa processing. It would be nice to hear their reasons as to why there is a delay, despite 190 taking priority over 189 visas.
> 
> What are other peoples thoughts? layball:


All we can do right now is speculate. Let’s jus hope some good news comes our way next week!


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Avcor said:


> :fingerscrossed: the processing time changes this month. I believe there will be an update in processing times soon. The last one was done on 18th Feb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They've updated processing time on 190 page on 15 March. It's very sad to see that they still keep 8-10 months 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-nominated-190










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

davidng said:


> They've updated processing time on 190 page on 15 March. It's very sad to see that they still keep 8-10 months
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-nominated-190
> 
> ...


That is sad indeed. This makes our situation even worse!


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

Those are usually just updates of the page since they are working on the website. Updates on the processing times usually happens on the 21st of the month


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

Processing times Last updated 18Feb


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

EtiChi said:


> Processing times Last updated 18Feb


Correct! The most accurate reflection of processing times is the global visa processing page. Hopefully, the processing time changes layball:


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

Processing time has been changed to 9 months to 11months. Checked it just now after logging in to online immi account 



Avcor said:


> EtiChi said:
> 
> 
> > Processing times Last updated 18Feb
> ...


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Have a look at this link: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...processing-times/global-visa-processing-times

Processing times are impacted each month by changes in application volumes, seasonal peaks, complex cases, and incomplete applications.


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

It has not updated at that link but it has updated in my immi account. Is that the case for everyone?? 



SG said:


> Have a look at this link: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...processing-times/global-visa-processing-times
> 
> Processing times are impacted each month by changes in application volumes, seasonal peaks, complex cases, and incomplete applications.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

mike_alpha said:


> It has not updated at that link but it has updated in my immi account. Is that the case for everyone??


Mike, I see the same in ImmiAccount that Processing Time has been changed to 9 months to 11 months ImmiAccount.
Let's hope and wish the processing times shown there reduces.

Wishing you a speedy Visa Grant.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

mike_alpha said:


> It has not updated at that link but it has updated in my immi account. Is that the case for everyone??



Yes it has updated on my immiaccount as 9-11 months. Very depressing... :tsk:


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

mike_alpha said:


> It has not updated at that link but it has updated in my immi account. Is that the case for everyone??


Yeah, I've checked my account, it's now 9-11. Hope it's a result of the current trend, and they will soon process faster.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## shriyans.katariya (Jun 9, 2018)

davidng said:


> Yeah, I've checked my account, it's now 9-11. Hope it's a result of the current trend, and they will soon process faster.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


MY 190 visa processing time was 8 to 10 months this morning and when i logged in evening it has changed to 9 to 11 months. 

However, in the VISA processing times it is still showing as 8 to 10 months. 

Has anyone else observed this as well. 

Its been 8 months since i have applied my 190 visa with 2 CO contacts till now and the last one on 28th Feb. 

Can i expect a response anytime soon or should i wait for 2 months.


----------



## ccch (Feb 19, 2019)

Speechless... 9-11 Ridiculous


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

ccch said:


> Speechless... 9-11 Ridiculous


 ridiculous indeed. Unbelievable.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> ridiculous indeed. Unbelievable.


Mine has also changed to 9-11 months. Depressing!


----------



## Raka_SoftwareTester (Oct 22, 2018)

Any invitation for software tester in last 12 months ?


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

Do we have to submit certified copies of national id document other than passport? Is it mandatory?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

mike_alpha said:


> Do we have to submit certified copies of national id document other than passport? Is it mandatory?


I have heard people uploading these documents for National ID proofs:
1. Passport
2. Aadhar card
3. PAN card
4. Driving License


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

shriyans.katariya said:


> MY 190 visa processing time was 8 to 10 months this morning and when i logged in evening it has changed to 9 to 11 months.
> 
> However, in the VISA processing times it is still showing as 8 to 10 months.
> 
> ...


I think you should kindly drop them a feedback (not complaint) via 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...IwV4IpDMaxcedYZbZrRE5wT6SVrJZ7-Q4nzz_y_T63uLs

I think the best way is just ask them about whether they got your updated documents and are there any things further requires. 

I've heard several cases they got their visa after 3-4 days (it's also the standard response time for the feedback)


----------



## bourneaaaa (Mar 18, 2019)

*Introduction*

Hello everyone,

Have been patiently waiting for my grant since November - just came across this forum while googling for any info on grants!

I have applied for NSW - 190 as a Civil Engineer 233211 with the following break-up

Age - 30 points
Edu - 15 points
Exp - 5 points
Eng - 20 points
NSW - 5 points

My visa lodge date was 9th November and Medicals were uploaded on 15th November 2018.

No update since then - No CO contact, absolutely nothing and it still shows 7 to 9 months processing time 

Any reassurance from anyone would be highly appreciated! When can i realistically expect any movement !?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bourneaaaa said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Have been patiently waiting for my grant since November - just came across this forum while googling for any info on grants!
> 
> ...


You are aware that the processing time is7-9 months and yet you are getting anxious after just 4 months

You have to be patient 
You have probably submitted a decision ready application, and so you may get a direct grant

Relax

Cheers


----------



## bourneaaaa (Mar 18, 2019)

Thanks NB. My question arises from the current status where it still shows the same 7-9 months as it showed in November.

Should i just be ignoring the current status and assume that the grant may come in June-July (8-9 months from Nov.?


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

bourneaaaa said:


> Thanks NB. My question arises from the current status where it still shows the same 7-9 months as it showed in November.
> 
> Should i just be ignoring the current status and assume that the grant may come in June-July (8-9 months from Nov.?


My theory is that it could be a good indicator for your case as it has been taken by CO . Hope you can get your grant this week.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bourneaaaa said:


> Thanks NB. My question arises from the current status where it still shows the same 7-9 months as it showed in November.
> 
> Should i just be ignoring the current status and assume that the grant may come in June-July (8-9 months from Nov.?


That’s correct 

Anything earlier is a bonus 

Cheers


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

bourneaaaa said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Have been patiently waiting for my grant since November - just came across this forum while googling for any info on grants!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club.! We're all sailing in the same boat more or less.


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

Dear All

Usually after how many days CO allocation is done once you submit your application for 190? What is the average time frame? Any ideas?


----------



## drsmabukhari (Feb 22, 2019)

Agressive_OZ said:


> Dear All
> 
> Usually after how many days CO allocation is done once you submit your application for 190? What is the average time frame? Any ideas?


Also how come one knows that CO is assigned to his case?


----------



## kashifabbas (Jul 13, 2017)

same situation lodged in dec 2017 and still waiting. called 2 times they left notes for case officer but no outcome. my medical expired and last contact was to redo meidcals and pcc . medical of other applicants will expire next month. how was the response when you filled feedback form please guide.


----------



## kashifabbas (Jul 13, 2017)

cloudy6868 said:


> Dear mates,
> 
> I got granted today after 10m11d of waiting, timeline:
> 
> ...


same situation lodged in dec 2017 and still waiting. called 2 times they left notes for case officer but no outcome. my medical expired and last contact was to redo meidcals and pcc . medical of other applicants will expire next month. how was the response when you filled feedback form please guide.


----------



## leticiamello (Apr 13, 2018)

*Buying time for medicals*

Hello!!!

I've been looking all over the forum and couldn't find someone on the same situation as most of you want to get the visa ASAP. But that is not our case. My husband and I are Brazilians living in the US and got the invitation for Australia end of last year. We want to gain time so we can apply for our US naturalization before moving to Australia.

My question is: we submitted end of January/2019 the documents applying for the visa missing the medicals and police check (as we read we have one year to move from the date we have theses done).

Do you think we can have any problem for doing that? Is that fine to wait for the CO to ask for the missing documents? It has been 2 months we submitted the application...

If anyone can help with information it would be much appreciated!!


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

drsmabukhari said:


> Also how come one knows that CO is assigned to his case?




Any help on this question and the process of CO allocation would be very useful. Could not find any definitive information around this. 

Filed 1st week Dec 2018 and really disappointed with the change of situation w.r.t. 190 early this year. I know there are people with a much longer wait but this pain not just relative


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

leticiamello said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




CO queries require a time bound response. But this can be extended on a case to case basis. From what I know, PCC may take long depending on which state/s you have lived in. 

In any case, even if you receive your visa earlier than you like, the initial entry date is only for your first entry to Australia. You are always welcome to visit, spend a few days and leave.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paras1484 (Apr 25, 2017)

*CO Contact and bank statements*

Dear members,

Please see particulars of my case below: 

190 NSW State Nominated
ANZSCO: 221111 (Accountant General)
Points: 85 (incl. SS)
EOI lodged: 3-Oct-18
NSW Pre Invite: 15-Nov-18
PCC India: 22-Nov-18
NSW Invite: 3-Dec-18 
Visa Lodged: 10-Dec-18
Medical: 27-Dec-18 

There has been no CO contact till now. I need your help to know a couple of things:

1. Could anyone please tell me what's the expected time frame for getting contacted by CO? 

2. Also whether should I be uploading bank statements to display salary credits? Please note that I have already uploaded salary slips, F-16, promotion and raise letters already but I don't see an appropriate slot to upload the bank statements. If I need to then please guide me how it needs to be done?

Kind regards
Paras1484


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

heretic87 said:


> Any help on this question and the process of CO allocation would be very useful. Could not find any definitive information around this.
> 
> Filed 1st week Dec 2018 and really disappointed with the change of situation w.r.t. 190 early this year. I know there are people with a much longer wait but this pain not just relative




Just saw this post from March 2014. May be relevant to all of us waiting for 190 visas. Excerpt from CO’s response from back then -

“Each year visa planning levels are set by the government for the programme year which forms the Migration Programme. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category each year.
The Direction specifies that Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements which can affect the order in which applications are considered during the programme year.
As of February 2014, the Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM category has a limited number of visa places remaining.
The remaining places will be allocated in line with the priority processing arrangements as follows:
· decisions on state and territory nominated subclass 190 and 489 applications; then
· family sponsored subclass 489 applications ; and
· any other Skilled Regional Sponsored GSM applications currently in the final stages of processing. This includes subsequent entrant subclass 489 applications which are exempt from the priority processing arrangements.”

Link - http://www.saaustralia.org/topic/42417-processing-time-for-190-visa-grants-have-slowed-down/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Agressive_OZ said:


> Dear All
> 
> Usually after how many days CO allocation is done once you submit your application for 190? What is the average time frame? Any ideas?


We can not know whether or not CO has been assigned for our case until we get response from them (either grant or contact). The time frame is changed from time to time, and it seems as 190 has been slowed down since Feb. 

For the current trend, please prepare yourself with at least 120 days of waiting. My case has been reached to 120 days without any signal from them.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

leticiamello said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's totally fine with leaving Medical & PCC for the first submit and wait until CO contact. 

If you want to spend longer in US, just get your 190 visa and book for a visit to activate it then you have 4 years without staying in Australia.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

paras1484 said:


> Dear members,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#1 I think a reasonable time frame is about 120 days, or luck, or they they share 189 resources to 190.

#2 If you are expecting a direct grant, I think it's better to upload it to line up with payslips

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi All, 
My Occupation is ANZSCO Code : 233914 (Engineering Technologist) and got 8+ years experience, Degree (15 points) ; PTE got S:84/L:76/R:75/W:77 (10 Points). Altogether got 65+5 points for Subclass 190.

I was thinking on applying for QLD Sub class 190 since I thought I will be able to find a job to my field better than other states. Unfortunately QLD has closed down now. What are the other options I can try to get quickly to QLD or anyother states? Will it be better to try PTE again and go for Sub class 189? or have a go for other states with 190? My occupation has not listed except WA and QLD. 

Your opinion and suggestions will be wonderful...!

Thanks in-advance.

Vattic.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

paras1484 said:


> Dear members,
> 
> Please see particulars of my case below:
> 
> ...


Hi Paras,

1. There's no specific time for the CO to contact you.
2. Since you have already lodged the visa, you can see "Other Documents" section where you can upload the documents: 
Salary slips
Form 16
Promotion Letter
Salary credit to Bank Statements

Once you login to your ImmiAccount, click on View Details / Update details on the homepage, and you can see "Other Documents" section on the left navigation pane. Click on your name. Start uploading the documents in this "Other Documents" section.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

vattic said:


> Hi All,
> My Occupation is ANZSCO Code : 233914 (Engineering Technologist) and got 8+ years experience, Degree (15 points) ; PTE got S:84/L:76/R:75/W:77 (10 Points). Altogether got 65+5 points for Subclass 190.
> 
> I was thinking on applying for QLD Sub class 190 since I thought I will be able to find a job to my field better than other states. Unfortunately QLD has closed down now. What are the other options I can try to get quickly to QLD or anyother states? Will it be better to try PTE again and go for Sub class 189? or have a go for other states with 190? My occupation has not listed except WA and QLD.
> ...


Hi Vattic,

If you could increase your PTE scores to 20 points, you have higher chances of receiving the invitation. 75+5 is a game changer!


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

SG said:


> Hi Vattic,
> 
> If you could increase your PTE scores to 20 points, you have higher chances of receiving the invitation. 75+5 is a game changer!


Hi SG,

Thanks, But right now I have an issue since the only available PTE Test Center is temporarily closed in Sri Lanka and god knows when it will be opened. I can't switched back to IELTS, you know how difficult to get 8 from IELTS. If my occupation is not listed on any other state, I think my chances are very low from VISA Sub 190?

Vattic


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

vattic said:


> Hi SG,
> 
> Thanks, But right now I have an issue since the only available PTE Test Center is temporarily closed in Sri Lanka and god knows when it will be opened. I can't switched back to IELTS, you know how difficult to get 8 from IELTS. If my occupation is not listed on any other state, I think my chances are very low from VISA Sub 190?
> 
> Vattic


Vattic, if you can, then you may always come to nearest center in India and give the PTE. You have PTE test centres in Cochin and Coimbatore in South India. However, if you like to come to Bangalore, you now have 2 PTE test centres.

Victoria has your code (233914) listed. Have a look at this:
https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria

As I said earlier, 75+5 is a game changer with PTE 20 points to receive invitation.


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

SG said:


> Vattic, if you can, then you may always come to nearest center in India and give the PTE. You have PTE test centres in Cochin and Coimbatore in South India. However, if you like to come to Bangalore, you now have 2 PTE test centres.
> 
> Victoria has your code (233914) listed. Have a look at this:
> https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria
> ...


Test center issue is a technical matter, and PTE guys are working on it, they are saying to check back after 3-5 business days. Going to India while working here is difficult right now, but thanks for that option. 

On the Victoria list, it is mentioned my occupation but it has only opened for Civil and Mechanical streams and I'm from Electronics background. So no chance there. 

As you said, Only option is to go for PTE 79+ and try for 189?

Thanks, 
Vattic


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

SG said:


> Victoria has your code (233914) listed. Have a look at this:
> https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/.../visa-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria
> 
> As I said earlier, 75+5 is a game changer with PTE 20 points to receive invitation.


SG, By the way, It does show in the ACT occupation list, Shall i go ahead and submit the EOI for ACT?

Vattic


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

vattic said:


> SG, By the way, It does show in the ACT occupation list, Shall i go ahead and submit the EOI for ACT?
> 
> Vattic


Vattic, 
Have a look at this link for ACT:
Skilled visa - ACT 190 nomination - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future

ACT nomination of a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa is a two stage process:
1. You must formally express an interest in applying for ACT 190 nomination by completing a score-based ‘Canberra Matrix’ where you are allocated points against demonstrated economic contribution or benefit and/or a genuine commitment to be part of the ACT community. Scores of 20 points and above will be ranked. The highest ranked candidates under the scoring system will then be selected and invited to apply for ACT 190 nomination.

2. If you are invited to apply for ACT 190 nomination, you must complete and submit the online application (and pay the service fee) within 14 days. You must attach the required documents to evidence eligibility and your Matrix score. If you cannot evidence the Matrix score that the invitation was based on, the application for ACT 190 nomination will not meet the nomination criteria.

You must read the ACT 190 nomination - Canberra Matrix guidelines carefully before you express your interest in applying for ACT nomination of a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190 ) visa. 

Click on:
How to Express an Interest in ACT 190 Nomination - Canberra Matrix
and then, click on "Apply Now - Canberra Matrix"


----------



## Sajanshaji (May 23, 2017)

*190 for 263111*

Hi 

Please can any one let me know the chances of getting the invitation with below score for 263111
189 - 65
190 - 75


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi all,

i was contact by the co on 25th feb for additional documents 1) pte score and 2) skill assessment document
i submitted both the docs on the same day.. is there any timeline by which co can revert or provide the grant.. i filled the pr docs in the first week of november.


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

In the 190 grants forum topic, I see more discussion and few messages about grant received. However, in case of 189, I see more grant messages. Is there a reason to it ?
Does it mean there are fewer members applying for 190 vs 189 ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srandha1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i was contact by the co on 25th feb for additional documents 1) pte score and 2) skill assessment document
> i submitted both the docs on the same day.. is there any timeline by which co can revert or provide the grant.. i filled the pr docs in the first week of november.


The timeline is applicable only on the applicant 

The CO can take as much time as he wishes and they frequently do

You have to wait patiently for the grant or CO contact 

Cheers


----------



## ClarkInOz (Sep 12, 2018)

bourneaaaa said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Have been patiently waiting for my grant since November - just came across this forum while googling for any info on grants!
> 
> ...


Mate I've applied a week after you and still nothing. I try not to look at immitracker because it pisses me off.


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

I am on 6th November. Still waiting without a CO contact



ClarkInOz said:


> bourneaaaa said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

True. From immi tracker I see that last CO contact / grant for 261313 190 NSW was Oct 1. Whereas in case of 189 grants I see the latest direct grant is dec 19. 
Looks like the state sponsorship would take longer processing time. With the advent of new rule by govt, to restrict Sydney and Melbourne immigrants, I am sure they will choke the NSW and Victoria grants even further


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Any 190 grants since the past 2 days? No updates on immitracker


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

HOPE2018 said:


> Any 190 grants since the past 2 days? No updates on immitracker




Reached out to an agent who said this -

“DoHA have purposely slowed down visa grants to try and keep the migration program down to 160,000 for 2018/19.
There are probably well over 200,000 undecided applications with DOHA at the moment, so that is the main reason for the increased processing times.”


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

But if this is the case that they are purposefully slow than why they are giving so many grants to 189 in one day ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Darwin onshore said:


> But if this is the case that they are purposefully slow than why they are giving so many grants to 189 in one day ?


Do you realise that not even 1% of all grants that are given by DHA, are reported on the forum ?

Just don’t make assumptions based on such a small data

It’s human tendency to feel that the line you are standing in is moving the slowest 

All lines catch up 

I remember a few months back the 189 were complaining about more grants being given to 190

Just relax and wait patiently 
The grant will come in its own sweet time and no amount of bickering or being anxious is going to expedite it

Cheers


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

Darwin onshore said:


> But if this is the case that they are purposefully slow than why they are giving so many grants to 189 in one day ?



That was my follow-up as well. 190 and 189 have different quotas. No answer yet but looks like this is similar to what happened in 2014. In March 2014 someone heard from the CO with the following statement (link below) -

“Each year visa planning levels are set by the government for the programme year which forms the Migration Programme. The Migration Programme determines the maximum number of visas that can be granted in each visa category each year.
The Direction specifies that Migration Programme planning levels take precedence over priority processing arrangements which can affect the order in which applications are considered during the programme year.” 

http://www.saaustralia.org/topic/42417-processing-time-for-190-visa-grants-have-slowed-down/

My guess is while 189 invites were low during the beginning of the year, 190 grants was the focus and now it’s the opposite. We must be close to the quota assigned to 190 and hence absolutely no movement. Rest assured, post-June 190 would really speed up again.

I am not a fan of speculation but I’m just trying to understand if things will speed up before June or not. I’m offshore and my plans hinge around my expected grant timeline.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

NB said:


> Darwin onshore said:
> 
> 
> > But if this is the case that they are purposefully slow than why they are giving so many grants to 189 in one day ?
> ...


 you make complete sense.


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

Why does this affect only 190?? 189has got grants till 2Jan! 



heretic87 said:


> HOPE2018 said:
> 
> 
> > Any 190 grants since the past 2 days? No updates on immitracker
> ...


----------



## MAXSWA (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi friends...This forum has been very informative & helpful.

I am happy to share with you all that we have received grants for our family of 3 (including my spouse & 8 year old son).

Below are my timelines:

Applied under General Accountant (221111)

PTE Exam - 13.04.18
CPA Assessment received - 20.07.18
EOI Lodged - 189 & 190(nsw)- 21.07.18
Invitation to apply for nomination received from NSW - 23.08.18
Applied for NSW nomination - 24.08.18
NSW Nomination approved & Invitation recvd - 04.09.18 (hence, withdrawn my 189 visa).
VISA lodge - 13.09.18
Medicals done - 27.09.18
CO contact rcvd for further employment evidence - 18.12.18
Submitted on - 19.12.18
VISA Grant - 20.03.19

Points break-up:
Age - 30
PTE - 20
Education - 15
Experience - 15
State nomination - 5

TOTAL - 85 (under 190)
Offshore applicant (INDIA).

Wish you all success and hope you all receive grants at the earliest...


----------



## MAXSWA (Mar 17, 2018)

Last date of entry is 07.09.2019...

QUOTE=MAXSWA;14830348]Hi friends...This forum has been very informative & helpful.

I am happy to share with you all that we have received grants for our family of 3 (including my spouse & 8 year old son).

Below are my timelines:

Applied under General Accountant (221111)

PTE Exam - 13.04.18
CPA Assessment received - 20.07.18
EOI Lodged - 189 & 190(nsw)- 21.07.18
Invitation to apply for nomination received from NSW - 23.08.18
Applied for NSW nomination - 24.08.18
NSW Nomination approved & Invitation recvd - 04.09.18 (hence, withdrawn my 189 visa).
VISA lodge - 13.09.18
Medicals done - 27.09.18
CO contact rcvd for further employment evidence - 18.12.18
Submitted on - 19.12.18
VISA Grant - 20.03.19

Points break-up:
Age - 30
PTE - 20
Education - 15
Experience - 15
State nomination - 5

TOTAL - 85 (under 190)
Offshore applicant (INDIA).

Wish you all success and hope you all receive grants at the earliest...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

leticiamello said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there,

It is absolutely fine to wait for CO's mail for missing documents. The cons for this is:

1. Your Grant will be delayed depending upon when you will respond to CO's query

2. The IED will be provided based on your application lodgement date i.e. it you applied in Jan 2019, your IED will be Jan 2020 even if you get the Grand by Nov 2019 because you delayed process by not providing necessary documents. 

IED is extended upon request under special circumstances.

Cheers! 

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

MAXSWA said:


> Hi friends...This forum has been very informative & helpful.
> 
> I am happy to share with you all that we have received grants for our family of 3 (including my spouse & 8 year old son).
> 
> ...


congrats can u please share us wht employment doc have u submitted


----------



## MAXSWA (Mar 17, 2018)

I have uploaded salary slips, pf statements, form 16, account statement for last one year, etc.


QUOTE=nelutla;14830374]


MAXSWA said:


> Hi friends...This forum has been very informative & helpful.
> 
> I am happy to share with you all that we have received grants for our family of 3 (including my spouse & 8 year old son).
> 
> ...


congrats can u please share us wht employment doc have u submitted[/QUOTE]


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

MAXSWA said:


> I have uploaded salary slips, pf statements, form 16, account statement for last one year, etc.
> 
> 
> QUOTE=nelutla;14830374]
> ...


[/QUOTE]

ok wht about the reference letter have submitted on company letter head or SD ?


----------



## MAXSWA (Mar 17, 2018)

I have submitted a notarized affidavit from one of my collegues detailing the roles & responsibilities and a regular HR letter...



nelutla said:


> MAXSWA said:
> 
> 
> > I have uploaded salary slips, pf statements, form 16, account statement for last one year, etc.
> ...


ok wht about the reference letter have submitted on company letter head or SD ?[/QUOTE]


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

MAXSWA said:


> I have uploaded salary slips, pf statements, form 16, account statement for last one year, etc


What's different between before and after CO contact? thanks

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

MAXSWA said:


> I have submitted a notarized affidavit from one of my collegues detailing the roles & responsibilities and a regular HR letter...
> 
> 
> 
> ok wht about the reference letter have submitted on company letter head or SD ?


[/QUOTE]

ok wht u mean HR letter like


----------



## MAXSWA (Mar 17, 2018)

Prior to CO contact, I did not submit payslips of all the months, pf statements & account statements. 

These were the major additions to the earlier list of HR letter, notarized affidavit from my collegue.

So, I request you all to upload as many docs as possible at the initial stage regarding experience (especially those who are claiming maximum points under exp), chances of direct grant will be higher...


QUOTE=davidng;14830440]


MAXSWA said:


> I have uploaded salary slips, pf statements, form 16, account statement for last one year, etc.
> 
> 
> QUOTE=nelutla;14830374]
> ...


[/QUOTE]What's different between before and after CO contact? thanks

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

MAXSWA said:


> Prior to CO contact, I did not submit payslips of all the months, pf statements & account statements.
> 
> These were the major additions to the earlier list of HR letter, notarized affidavit from my collegue.
> 
> ...


What's different between before and after CO contact? thanks

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

Upload all documents in ImmiAccount. After visa payment, if in case you re-collect that you have missed any document, then upload in the "Other Documents" section. Don't wait for a CO to contact you for additional documents.

Good Luck to All!


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Anyone please help to explain why there are several active cases on myimmi has been lodged for a year? Or out of processing time?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

davidng said:


> Anyone please help to explain why there are several active cases on myimmi has been lodged for a year? Or out of processing time?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


There is nothing to explain
There have been cases which have taken even upto 2 years and some have been granted in 15 days

The DHA website gives only the time taken for upto 75-90% application and not 100%

Cheers


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi,
My friend has a NSW invite which will expire on March 24.
He was hoping to get an invite in April 11, 189 visa round as his DOE is feb 20 with 75 points for 261313.

But with the latest announcement, he is confused and reluctant on two fronts :
1. 190 NSW 261313 last CO contact or grant was for applicant with Oct 1 as lodgement date. Since Dec 18,2018 there has been no CO contact or grant. This extreme delays makes him worried about lodging 190.

2. As for 189, he is so close to receiving an invite but for that he would have to let go of the current 190 invite. 
He is not sure with the latest changes, would it impact 189 in anyway which would be problematic.

He is seeking for advise to make a sound and informed decision.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sunny2018 said:


> Hi,
> My friend has a NSW invite which will expire on March 24.
> He was hoping to get an invite in April 11, 189 visa round as his DOE is feb 20 with 75 points for 261313.
> 
> ...


1. He is making wrong assumptions based on a very small data
Not even 1% of all grants get reported on the forum
So remove the time taken for processing from the equation and take a decision

If his application is complex or the documents and evidence is not rock solid, even under 189 it can be delayed

2. He know all the facts
He has to take the decision , no one else can take it for him
If he is willing to stay in nsw for 2 years, then applying for 190 is the best option


Cheers


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

NB said:


> 1. He is making wrong assumptions based on a very small data
> Not even 1% of all grants get reported on the forum
> So remove the time taken for processing from the equation and take a decision
> 
> ...


Hi NB,
Thanks for the information. He is ready with all the documentation for his work experience and looking forward to move to Sydney. He was only reluctant due to the data as seen in immi tracker.

As you pointed out, that only 1% of cases get updated in immi tracker , hence, I suppose I would convey this information to him.

Thank you once again.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Sunny2018 said:


> Hi NB,
> Thanks for the information. He is ready with all the documentation for his work experience and looking forward to move to Sydney. He was only reluctant due to the data as seen in immi tracker.
> 
> As you pointed out, that only 1% of cases get updated in immi tracker , hence, I suppose I would convey this information to him.
> ...


I just want to add one more information apart from NB, the government are tighten 189 in the next coming year,

You can check the plan for 2019-20 at 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/wha...6OHwZR4bZnCQLWkCj137LQoMW2-5GBgX0UvL_04Gv3T7Q

The quota for 189 reduce from more than 40.000 this year to 18.000 next year. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sunny2018 said:


> Hi NB,
> Thanks for the information. He is ready with all the documentation for his work experience and looking forward to move to Sydney. He was only reluctant due to the data as seen in immi tracker.
> 
> As you pointed out, that only 1% of cases get updated in immi tracker , hence, I suppose I would convey this information to him.
> ...


I did not say immitracker 
I said not even 1% of all grants get reported on the forum
I don’t use and trust The data on immitracker as its not independently verified 

Cheers


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

NB said:


> I did not say immitracker
> I said not even 1% of all grants get reported on the forum
> I don’t use and trust The data on immitracker as its not independently verified
> 
> Cheers


I see. So overall applying for 190 NSW visa and paying fees should be fine and not to worry too much based on processing time as seen from various forums or trackers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sunny2018 said:


> I see. So overall applying for 190 NSW visa and paying fees should be fine and not to worry too much based on processing time as seen from various forums or trackers.


That’s correct 
Your only concern should be the 2 year commitment to live and work in nsw

Cheers


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

NB said:


> That’s correct
> Your only concern should be the 2 year commitment to live and work in nsw
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB. After I let my friend know about it, he went ahead and applied for the visa and made the payment. So now he is just waiting for CO to do the needful.
He has also withdrawn his 189 EOI. Cheers guys. Hope some other candidate with 75 points be able to get an invite for that.


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

Taking into account the recent changes, is there any point in trying for get an invite for visa 190 with 75 points? Occupation Production and Plant Engineer. Any territory needs migrant with this occupation?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

lemxam said:


> Taking into account the recent changes, is there any point in trying for get an invite for visa 190 with 75 points? Occupation Production and Plant Engineer. Any territory needs migrant with this occupation?


You'll have to check each state/territory carefully.

As per current trends, if you can get 60 points on the ACT Matrix (their 'pre-invite' application procedure) - you might get an invitation.


----------



## antiu (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi Guys I saw a post from an agent that they had two 190 applications granted yesterday. They lodged on 8th of February. So keep faith!!! One day the golden email will come!


----------



## daphne12 (Mar 13, 2019)

Which state and which agent has posted this?


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

antiu said:


> Hi Guys I saw a post from an agent that they had two 190 applications granted yesterday. They lodged on 8th of February. So keep faith!!! One day the golden email will come!


Could you kindly provide link to the post. Are you sure the agent got it correctly as 190 and not mistook 189. Since just recently few 189 got invite for those who filed during that time frame .


----------



## saravanaprabhu (May 8, 2017)

I got a mail from NSW stating "We are pleased to invite you to apply for NSW nomination for this visa " along with a link to apply. On that link, it has asked for mandatory documents as well as optional documents. The optional document section says that documents are not required if the skill assessment is done by the suitable assessing authority. Should I attach my employment-related documents as it is optional?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saravanaprabhu said:


> I got a mail from NSW stating "We are pleased to invite you to apply for NSW nomination for this visa " along with a link to apply. On that link, it has asked for mandatory documents as well as optional documents. The optional document section says that documents are not required if the skill assessment is done by the suitable assessing authority. Should I attach my employment-related documents as it is optional?


Most members still attach them

Cheers


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

antiu said:


> Hi Guys I saw a post from an agent that they had two 190 applications granted yesterday. They lodged on 8th of February. So keep faith!!! One day the golden email will come!


Which state and agent please??


----------



## antiu (Dec 4, 2018)

daphne12 said:


> Which state and which agent has posted this?


Tasmania; a Chinese agent


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

antiu said:


> Tasmania; a Chinese agent


Can you share the post?


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

I am new to this 190 visa. How do you guys find nominations for your occupation in each state? Do you just contact administration of each state?


----------



## antiu (Dec 4, 2018)

st080805 said:


> Could you kindly provide link to the post. Are you sure the agent got it correctly as 190 and not mistook 189. Since just recently few 189 got invite for those who filed during that time frame .


Sorry, I can't provide the link cuz it contains agent's personal info, but I saw 190 grant letter and submitted date was Feb 2019.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

antiu said:


> Sorry, I can't provide the link cuz it contains agent's personal info, but I saw 190 grant letter and submitted date was Feb 2019.


It's alright. Would you know for which occupation?
It makes me confused since I lodged my VISA in December 2018 and apparently it is supposed to be looked at by lodgement dates and wondering how February has already been granted and December not yet looked at. Interesting... But please share the occupation if you have it. Thanks


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Yup, I agree with you HOPE2018. I lodged my application in Dec2018 as well. Still waiting; no CO contact as yet. Its been over 90 days. 

It must be 189. I saw two cases lodged in Feb2019 who got their grants today.


----------



## cloudy6868 (Feb 16, 2019)

cloudy6868 said:


> Dear mates,
> 
> I got granted today after 10m11d of waiting, timeline:
> 
> ...


As many inbox me to ask, I put the link to create feedback here so that you can create one for you https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions Good luck and all the best!!!


----------



## antiu (Dec 4, 2018)

HOPE2018 said:


> It's alright. Would you know for which occupation?
> It makes me confused since I lodged my VISA in December 2018 and apparently it is supposed to be looked at by lodgement dates and wondering how February has already been granted and December not yet looked at. Interesting... But please share the occupation if you have it. Thanks


Didn't share the applicant's occupation on the agent's post.

I lodged at the beginning of Feb and no CO contact so far. I PM you. Please check


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

antiu said:


> Didn't share the applicant's occupation on the agent's post.
> 
> I lodged at the beginning of Feb and no CO contact so far. I PM you. Please check


I just responded please check if you got it


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

lemxam said:


> I am new to this 190 visa. How do you guys find nominations for your occupation in each state? Do you just contact administration of each state?




You can check this on www.anzscosearch.com
On this website you can check all details.


----------



## ropeofhope (Nov 28, 2018)

So we dont have payslips from previous companies. But have submitted offer letters, appointment letters, bank statement to prove valid employment. Could we still get request for payslips ? And if we do, what can we do in this case ?

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ropeofhope said:


> So we dont have payslips from previous companies. But have submitted offer letters, appointment letters, bank statement to prove valid employment. Could we still get request for payslips ? And if we do, what can we do in this case ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Payslips are a very important evidence
Are you sure you cannot get them ?
Have you tried the HR or accounts of the company 

If you still cannot, then you will have to convince the CO that you have tried your level best to get the same and hopefully he will let it pass
Maintain a record of the attempts that you make to get the same

Cheers


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

Is there anyone who has lodged before 6th November and yet to receive a contact or a grant? I am just getting a bit worried now. 136 days have passed and no update at all


----------



## paras1484 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi SG,

I note your response to MAXSWA and curious to understand - why did you specifically mentioned to upload any additional documents after visa payment to OTHER DOCUMENTS section? I am waiting for a CO contact on a NSW 190 visa lodgement...and I recently uploaded some additional documents in the regular as well as the other documents section. What is the challenge or risk of uploading additional documents in the regular section after payment please?

Regards
Paras


----------



## erjaspal75 (May 1, 2018)

ropeofhope said:


> So we dont have payslips from previous companies. But have submitted offer letters, appointment letters, bank statement to prove valid employment. Could we still get request for payslips ? And if we do, what can we do in this case ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Try to get Salary Certificate indicating your salary in company letter head from the HR department. I do the same in my case as I don’t have the payslips throughout my career


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

cloudy6868 said:


> As many inbox me to ask, I put the link to create feedback here so that you can create one for you https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions Good luck and all the best!!!




Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

ropeofhope said:


> So we dont have payslips from previous companies. But have submitted offer letters, appointment letters, bank statement to prove valid employment. Could we still get request for payslips ? And if we do, what can we do in this case ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Have you submitted any third party proofs or only those mentioned?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeph_019 (May 16, 2018)

ropeofhope said:


> So we dont have payslips from previous companies. But have submitted offer letters, appointment letters, bank statement to prove valid employment. Could we still get request for payslips ? And if we do, what can we do in this case ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Payslips are a quite important. Have you tried the HR department of your company, or does the company no longer exist


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

antiu said:


> Tasmania; a Chinese agent


There is a case on immitracker today as well lodged 7 Feb and Grant today! Crazy and depressing!


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

HOPE2018 said:


> There is a case on immitracker today as well lodged 7 Feb and Grant today! Crazy and depressing!


I think it all depends on the CO. But with the new changes by govt, I suppose they would clear the backlog soon , and start afresh next year with those changes.

As anitu said, keep faith, let's Bebe positive and it will all come together.

Cheers


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

HOPE2018 said:


> There is a case on immitracker today as well lodged 7 Feb and Grant today! Crazy and depressing!


It's a good sign of speedy grant for 190 ahead, isn't it 


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

davidng said:


> It's a good sign of speedy grant for 190 a head, isn't it
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


No doubt it is. Just very frustrating for people who lodged well before that and still waiting! Can no more say how they prioritise for grants. Lodgement date? Occupation? God knows


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

HOPE2018 said:


> There is a case on immitracker today as well lodged 7 Feb and Grant today! Crazy and depressing!


man this crazy but feeling happy to see that in 190


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

HOPE2018 said:


> No doubt it is. Just very frustrating for people who lodged well before that and still waiting! Can no more say how they prioritise for grants. Lodgement date? Occupation? God knows


CO might know 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

I just hope CO haven't forgotten there are Dec and Jan lodged applications - untouched

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

I am at November


Harini227 said:


> I just hope CO haven't forgotten there are Dec and Jan lodged applications - untouched
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> I just hope CO haven't forgotten there are Dec and Jan lodged applications - untouched
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Fingers crossed! And there is no way we can get in touch with them! Just a waiting game! Like playing the lottery!


----------



## antiu (Dec 4, 2018)

There is a case on immitracker today as well lodged 7 Feb and Grant today! Crazy and depressing![/QUOTE]

Finally there are some proof that shows 190 is progressing!!! As I know, those two tas cases are granted by the same CO. So this one may be the same.

As I said, keep faith, guys. Will be our turn soon!


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

HOPE2018 said:


> There is a case on immitracker today as well lodged 7 Feb and Grant today! Crazy and depressing!


Can you please share the link?


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

antiu said:


> Finally there are some proof that shows 190 is progressing!!! As I know, those two tas cases are granted by the same CO. So this one may be the same.
> 
> As I said, keep faith, guys. Will be our turn soon!


Hope they don't do the top-down as everyone believe it's bottom-up

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

Interesting that they pick up from Feb 7 for both 189 and 190.

Are they preferring high points for speedy grant ? The one reported grant on Feb 7 has 75 points. I thought once lodged, they will not consider points and processing will be based on lodgement date. 
What do you think ?


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

rhapsody said:


> Interesting that they pick up from Feb 7 for both 189 and 190.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that's the Feb CO  did that. So far what I know is both 189 & 190 are the same department, then the one who processed those case has been allocated to Feb 

When it comes to lodgment, points should not take into account.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## daphne12 (Mar 13, 2019)

I see two grants on immitracker from feb'19 lodgement.. nothing for dec'18 and jan'19


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rhapsody said:


> Interesting that they pick up from Feb 7 for both 189 and 190.
> 
> Are they preferring high points for speedy grant ? The one reported grant on Feb 7 has 75 points. I thought once lodged, they will not consider points and processing will be based on lodgement date.
> What do you think ?


Points or Anzsco codes don’t play a role 

If your application is decision ready and your evidence is water tight, you will get the grant faster

Cheers


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> Can you please share the link?


https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc190


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

NB said:


> Points or Anzsco codes don’t play a role
> 
> If your application is decision ready and your evidence is water tight, you will get the grant faster
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,
Is this irrespective of the visa code as well?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi NB,
> Is this irrespective of the visa code as well?


You mean 189/190/600 etc ?
That may be different depending on the number of the applications in hand and the resources allocated by the department

Between 189/190 however, there is not much difference in processing time generally 



Cheers


----------



## starmock (Mar 2, 2019)

Hey guys, I have a question. I'm getting this question when lodging my visa:

Non-migrating members of the family unit
Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?

Do I need list my parents and siblings even when they are not part of my application? I'm also single/never married.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

starmock said:


> Hey guys, I have a question. I'm getting this question when lodging my visa:
> 
> Non-migrating members of the family unit
> Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> ...


Yes, mate

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

starmock said:


> Hey guys, I have a question. I'm getting this question when lodging my visa:
> 
> Non-migrating members of the family unit
> Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> ...


Which form ? The 17 page application ?

In the application you don't have to give. As per definition (which was given in a hyperlink) family unit only includes your spouse and children.

In form 80, there is specific section to give details of parents and siblings.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

NB said:


> Points or Anzsco codes don’t play a role
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. That was my understanding from this forum as well. But in addition to that, what's the role of lodgement date ? Do they always check cases based on lodgement date or skip the queue at times ?
The recent reported grants seems to indicate that at least.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

rhapsody said:


> Thanks. That was my understanding from this forum as well. But in addition to that, what's the role of lodgement date ? Do they always check cases based on lodgement date or skip the queue at times ?
> The recent reported grants seems to indicate that at least.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


hey u should have waited for 189 na we both have same time line but i was at 70 p[oints only


----------



## starmock (Mar 2, 2019)

rhapsody said:


> Which form ? The 17 page application ?
> 
> In the application you don't have to give. As per definition (which was given in a hyperlink) family unit only includes your spouse and children.
> 
> In form 80, there is specific section to give details of parents and siblings.


Yes, the 17 page application. Thanks for this. Yeah I just checked on form 1496i where it says only says spouse and child. Sorry I was too excited to fill in the application without digging through.


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

nelutla said:


> hey u should have waited for 189 na we both have same time line but i was at 70 p[oints only


No mate 

Cutoff for 70 points for 189 was around April 6 I think. I'd have never got a 189 invite.

Luckily I decided not to let go of 190.

My project is based out of Sydney, so I hope to complete 2 year NSW obligation without much struggle if I get the grant.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

rhapsody said:


> No mate
> 
> Cutoff for 70 points for 189 was around April 6 I think. I'd have never got a 189 invite.
> 
> ...


sorry i thought u had 75 for 189 but when can we expect light in our applications


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

nelutla said:


> sorry i thought u had 75 for 189 but when can we expect light in our applications


Same boat mate , 101 days passed from lodgement waiting for CO contact for HK PCC... 

190's processes are doomed these days....


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Today is the first day in a long time when there is some movement for SC190 in myimmitracker. I'm not sure whether an entry where the lodgement date is in February is genuine or bogus. One grant for lodgement date November 20th too! Hope SC190 expedites from here on.


----------



## richa93 (Jan 14, 2019)

Is workforce management analyst eligible for visa subclass 190 or 189

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> Today is the first day in a long time when there is some movement for SC190 in myimmitracker. I'm not sure whether an entry where the lodgement date is in February is genuine or bogus. One grant for lodgement date November 20th too! Hope SC190 expedites from here on.




Looks like the person who got the grant after lodging in Feb changed his lodge date previously from Nov ‘18 to Dec ‘18 and then to Feb ‘19. This is definitely a mistake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

richa93 said:


> Is workforce management analyst eligible for visa subclass 190 or 189
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Identify the Anzsco code which suits your job description best and then check which category of visa you are eligible for

https://www.anzscosearch.com/

Cheers


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

No, family members only include your spouse and childrens. Parents and sibilings are not a part of it. In form 80 only you have to enter details of your sibilings and parents.



starmock said:


> Hey guys, I have a question. I'm getting this question when lodging my visa:
> 
> Non-migrating members of the family unit
> Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?
> ...


----------



## mcsg (Oct 31, 2018)

Got the golden mail earlier today!!! We've been on cloud 9 since then but I've managed to update my Immitracker immediately.

Here are the details:

ANZSCO: 224111
EOI: 03-Sep-2018
Queensland Pre-invite: 20-Oct-2018
Submitted docs: 24-Oct-2018
ITA: 03-Nov-2018
Lodged: 20-Nov-2018
CO Contact: 06-Feb-2019
*CO asked for my spouse's Evidence of functional English - replied on the same day
Granted: 22-Mar-2019
First entry: 09-Nov-2019

Just have a question in case anyone knows... Do I need to inform BSMQ that we have gotten the grant?

Thanks to everyone for the words of encouragement during the wait and to those who are still waiting, it will come soon. Keep yourselves occupied - travel, spend more time with your kids and make all the preparations that you can for the big move 

All the best!!!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

mcsg said:


> Got the golden mail earlier today!!! We've been on cloud 9 since then but I've managed to update my Immitracker immediately.
> 
> Here are the details:
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## aakash.chauhan (Dec 16, 2018)

mcsg said:


> Got the golden mail earlier today!!! We've been on cloud 9 since then but I've managed to update my Immitracker immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations


----------



## saravanaprabhu (May 8, 2017)

Congratulations and enjoy the moments 


mcsg said:


> Got the golden mail earlier today!!! We've been on cloud 9 since then but I've managed to update my Immitracker immediately.
> 
> Here are the details:
> 
> ...


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

mcsg said:


> Got the golden mail earlier today!!! We've been on cloud 9 since then but I've managed to update my Immitracker immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats ru onshore or offshore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starmock (Mar 2, 2019)

How about in page 13/17 where I need to declare my employment history, I have a total of 11 years 4 months overseas experience. However, ACS subtracted 4 years from my total experience, which brings me down to 7 years 4 months.

My first and second employment are something like this:
Company A: 3 years
Company B: 2 years
I need to mark Company B with Yes to the question 'Is the applicant claiming points for this employment?' correct? Since I am claiming 1 year from it.

And in the question:
'Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?'
What should I enter in the duration of overseas? Should I select 5 years in the past 10 years, which is in line with my ACS assessmen? Or should I select 8 years in the past 10 years, which is in line with my actual experience?

Thanks!


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

starmock said:


> How about in page 13/17 where I need to declare my employment history, I have a total of 11 years 4 months overseas experience. However, ACS subtracted 4 years from my total experience, which brings me down to 7 years 4 months.
> 
> My first and second employment are something like this:
> Company A: 3 years
> ...


Just try to follow exactly the same as it gets reflected in your EOI. Suppose when you got ACS it was 5 years but when you got the invite, in your EOI, it changed to 8 years and you got 15 points. So, if EOI shows 10 points, it should be 5 years


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

starmock said:


> How about in page 13/17 where I need to declare my employment history, I have a total of 11 years 4 months overseas experience. However, ACS subtracted 4 years from my total experience, which brings me down to 7 years 4 months.
> 
> My first and second employment are something like this:
> Company A: 3 years
> ...


You cannot mark the entire company B experience as relevant 
You have to split it up in 2 parts and mark 1 year as non relevant and 1 year only as relevant 
You have to choose 5 years option

Cheers


----------



## prandood (Feb 13, 2019)

Guys, looks like another 190 grant with lodgement date of 7 Feb in immitracker. NSW / Sw eng (2613).
Is this the begining of a new trend?

Experts - any views?

Sent from my vivo 1805 using Tapatalk


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

prandood said:


> Guys, looks like another 190 grant with lodgement date of 7 Feb in immitracker. NSW / Sw eng (2613).
> Is this the begining of a new trend?
> 
> Experts - any views?
> ...


I’m not an expert but this is bizarre!!:brick:


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

heretic87 said:


> Looks like the person who got the grant after lodging in Feb changed his lodge date previously from Nov ‘18 to Dec ‘18 and then to Feb ‘19. This is definitely a mistake
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think Co contacts for the month of Feb are getting their grants now

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Harini227 said:


> I think Co contacts for the month of Feb are getting their grants now
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk



Do you mean Feb 2019? or was that a typo- did you mean another month?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> I think Co contacts for the month of Feb are getting their grants now
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


From 7th Feb'19 to 21st Mar'19, that's 42 days, super quick grant like a Rocket. WOW!!!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi All,

Sharing something from this forum:

This is in-case of a CO contact.

If you *DON'T* see the button : Yes, I have provided all the information required.

1. 
Someone contacted Imimi support, and they advised :
Its usual behavior and just need to upload the documents. Need not to worry about information provided button. 

2.
Another person contacted Imimi support and got this reply:

Good Morning,
Thank you for your recent contact with the Department. 
We cannot re-enable the Information provided button, however the processing area can see when attachments have been provided.
I can confirm that your attachments have been received by the department, and can be viewed by the processing area.
The E-Service Support mailbox is a technical support mailbox and cannot advise on any general or visa processing enquiries.

Also, you may check this. Got this from DHA help page: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...elp-h1470.aspx

- Scroll down
- Check for "Confirming you have provided the requested information"
- it is mentioned here:
_If the Department has sent correspondence requesting information, you should attach it as soon as possible. When you have provided all the requested information, select the I confirm I have provided information as requested control. This lets processing staff know that the application is ready to assess. If you do not select this control, the application will be assessed on the information available after the time you were given to provide the additional information has expired._

Hope this helps!!

Good Luck to everyone for their Direct Grants!!!


----------



## Dolly2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Congratulations..!!
This allows a little relief to the long wait of 190 grants processing. Hope everyone's wait ends soon with flying colors.



----------------------
261111 (ICT Business Analysts) - 80 points


190 NSW EOI: 18th Sep 2018
190 NSW Pre-Invite : 22nd Sep 2018
190 NSW ITA : 22nd Oct 2018
PCC : 7th Nov 2018
Medicals : 3rd Dec 2018
Visa Lodged : 22nd Nov 2018
Grant : waiting........


----------



## Bannysingh (Oct 19, 2018)

97 days !!!!!


----------



## Rednaldo (Mar 11, 2019)

109 Days!!!!


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Rednaldo said:


> 109 Days!!!!


6th December is it? Same here.


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

141 days. No co contact



Bannysingh said:


> 97 days !!!!!


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

141 days here mate. No co contact 



Rednaldo said:


> 109 Days!!!!


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Bannysingh said:


> 97 days !!!!!


98 days, no contact!! layball::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

116 Days........ No contact


----------



## Rednaldo (Mar 11, 2019)

SC190ASAP said:


> Rednaldo said:
> 
> 
> > 109 Days!!!!
> ...



Ya I’m dec 6th also, have had no contact whatsoever.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

92 days i know its going to take long ride


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

119 days, no update since lodgement.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tejasvichugh said:


> 119 days, no update since lodgement.


By counting days you are only increasing your anxiety levels

It’s better you take a break from Immiaccount, immitracker and the forum for a few days

The grant will come in its own sweet time and just getting frustrated over it is not going to expedite it

Cheers


----------



## ccch (Feb 19, 2019)

104 days no co contact. Desperately waiting.


The problem is without PR, a large part of employers are not even going to give us interviews.


----------



## LeBijou (Dec 19, 2018)

208 days.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote][/QUOTE]


----------



## HARRY2630 (Aug 22, 2018)

374 days......with 2 co contact.....very long long wait.......


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

HARRY2630 said:


> 374 days......with 2 co contact.....very long long wait.......


depressing wht was d reason for co contact


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

With no income coming in, and half my family, including my fiance in Australia, these are very depressing times. Hope they end soon. 

I have tried to take a break from immitracker, immiaccount and so forth, but to no avail.

Hoping for a positive outcome :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

Did you have a CO contact yet? 



LeBijou said:


> 208 days.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

HARRY2630 said:


> 374 days......with 2 co contact.....very long long wait.......


That is indeed a long wait. If you could , could you kindly share the reason for contact .


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

86 days..

They won’t take some rest from 189 applicants and start ours?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

HARRY2630 said:


> 374 days......with 2 co contact.....very long long wait.......


May you please share the reason for CO contacts?


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

NB said:


> tejasvichugh said:
> 
> 
> > 119 days, no update since lodgement.
> ...


Thanks NB, perhaps I will take a break. 

Cheers


----------



## ClarkInOz (Sep 12, 2018)

133 days of silence.


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

I do not know what’s going on 😢 97 days!!! . With complete application upfront medical 😞 No employment points.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Da__N said:


> 86 days..
> 
> They won’t take some rest from 189 applicants and start ours?
> 
> ...


Yeah, I do hope this week could be in reverse as we saw two Feb grants last week, but it seems to be an exceptional case. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Anureet (Aug 5, 2018)

HARRY2630 said:


> 374 days......with 2 co contact.....very long long wait.......




More than 720 days with 2 CO contacts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

But why is it getting so delayed? Why is there very little processing in 190? 189 has moved to Jan 3rd and 190 hasn't moved out of November for months now? There has to be some explanation for all this!! Someone or some agent may know! 



NB said:


> tejasvichugh said:
> 
> 
> > 119 days, no update since lodgement.
> ...


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

Anureet said:


> More than 720 days with 2 CO contacts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi same here lodged 09 may 2018 still waiting 190 NSW 261313 Three co contacts for PCC of Qatar which I have not been able to get. Request for PCC waiver lodged on 1701/19.lets hope for the best and Qatar doesn't issue PCC on business visas

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Hi same here lodged 09 may 2018 still waiting 190 NSW 261313 Three co contacts for PCC of Qatar which I have not been able to get. Request for PCC waiver lodged on 1701/19.lets hope for the best and Qatar doesn't issue PCC on business visas
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


hey hi i have same doubt i have sent on visting visa to kuwait from my company for period of 3 months will that be any problem are they going to ask pcc?


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

nelutla said:


> hey hi i have same doubt i have sent on visting visa to kuwait from my company for period of 3 months will that be any problem are they going to ask pcc?


Depends on the CO whereas it is clearly mentioned that PCC will be asked when you live there for an year still in some of the cases they are asking it for lesser periods and even if one was there on visit or business visas.

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Depends on the CO whereas it is clearly mentioned that PCC will be asked when you live there for an year still in some of the cases they are asking it for lesser periods and even if one was there on visit or business visas.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


can u please wht did u submitted then for pcc ?


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

nelutla said:


> can u please wht did u submitted then for pcc ?


Refusal to issue a PCC on business visas by Qatar embassy at New Delhi 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## starmock (Mar 2, 2019)

Onshore applicants, did you apply for Medicare soon after receiving the acknowledgement letter for the 190 visa lodging? I’ve read that you can do that as long as you have an existing valid visa (e.g. work visa, etc). TIA!


----------



## rsarwara (Feb 15, 2018)

starmock said:


> Onshore applicants, did you apply for Medicare soon after receiving the acknowledgement letter for the 190 visa lodging? I’ve read that you can do that as long as you have an existing valid visa (e.g. work visa, etc). TIA!


Yes you can apply for intrim Medicare card at medicare once you lodged 190 visa , Medicare, they will ask for aknoledgement letter or bridging visa when you apply for medicare intrim card 
Its valid for 1 year ...


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

SC190 visa processing seems to be in a very bad shape. This is frustrating and disappointing.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

SC190ASAP said:


> SC190 visa processing seems to be in a very bad shape. This is frustrating and disappointing.


What best we can do is just wait. Patience is the key.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

SC190ASAP said:


> SC190 visa processing seems to be in a very bad shape. This is frustrating and disappointing.




Yeah after seeing invites of march I think they should work on 190 now but god knows wht will happen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Guys..please share your visa grant story with details timelines..it will at least inject some fuel to painful waiting game..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

SC190ASAP said:


> SC190 visa processing seems to be in a very bad shape. This is frustrating and disappointing.


It is!! I contacted my MARA agent who advised the department is currently processing December lodgements. The mara agent wasn't able to share any more information. 

That gives me a little hope. Hope April is a good month for all of us Nov/Dec lodgements.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

nelutla said:


> Yeah after seeing invites of march I think they should work on 190 now but god knows wht will happen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Can you share the link please?


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Avcor said:


> Can you share the link please?




https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sketchjar (Nov 16, 2018)

Avcor said:


> It is!! I contacted my MARA agent who advised the department is currently processing December lodgements. The mara agent wasn't able to share any more information.
> 
> That gives me a little hope. Hope April is a good month for all of us Nov/Dec lodgements.


I am agree my Agent also has mentioned, 7th Dec -grant case and 24th Dec - CO contact. Do not follow myimmitracker blindly guys.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

sketchjar said:


> I am agree my Agent also has mentioned, 7th Dec -grant case and 24th Dec - CO contact. Do not follow myimmitracker blindly guys.




This news have shown some light please can u confirm are they onshore or offshore candidates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sketchjar (Nov 16, 2018)

nelutla said:


> This news have shown some light please can u confirm are they onshore or offshore candidates
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


should be offshore.. I didnt ask much details. My advise to anyone who is following this journey is to upgrade yourself further with the skills required in job market in Australia and things happen over a period of time. Yes, sometimes it is very disheartening and challenging based on circumstances but DON'T get yourself down. Keep improving your skills during this time and it will pay dividend later.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

sketchjar said:


> I am agree my Agent also has mentioned, 7th Dec -grant case and 24th Dec - CO contact. Do not follow myimmitracker blindly guys.



Thank you for letting us know Sketchjar. Hopefully it is not much longer. 
And I totally agree with you on increasing our skills for the job market in Australia. It will surely help pass the waiting time.


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

Received a CO contact today for spouse English test result via person website. Sad bit is that I had done it already. Replied immediately. Now waiting for their response. Hope it comes sooner rather than later 

Visa Lodge date : 06-November 2018


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Avcor said:


> It is!! I contacted my MARA agent who advised the department is currently processing December lodgements. The mara agent wasn't able to share any more information.
> 
> That gives me a little hope. Hope April is a good month for all of us Nov/Dec lodgements.


How did the Agent know they were processing December lodgements? Let's keep all our fingers crossed then! And if so is the case, our fellow friends on the forum with Dec lodgements should be posting grants soon.


----------



## sketchjar (Nov 16, 2018)

HOPE2018 said:


> How did the Agent know they were processing December lodgements? Let's keep all our fingers crossed then! And if so is the case, our fellow friends on the forum with Dec lodgements should be posting grants soon.


Because they are sherlock holmes  ... agents have other clients too..


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

sketchjar said:


> I am agree my Agent also has mentioned, 7th Dec -grant case and 24th Dec - CO contact. Do not follow myimmitracker blindly guys.


That's good news to give us hopes. Who are your MARA agents guys?


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

sketchjar said:


> Because they are sherlock holmes  ... agents have other clients too..


That's awesome


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

**** 190 Visa Grant/Lodge 2019 ***

Any 190 221111 accountant on the forum with Nov/Dec lodgements?


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

HOPE2018 said:


> How did the Agent know they were processing December lodgements? Let's keep all our fingers crossed then! And if so is the case, our fellow friends on the forum with Dec lodgements should be posting grants soon.


They are sherlock homes, like sketchjar stated. The MARA agents have a database of clients of whom they monitor. :fingerscrossed: we all hear something soon.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

mike_alpha said:


> Received a CO contact today for spouse English test result via person website. Sad bit is that I had done it already. Replied immediately. Now waiting for their response. Hope it comes sooner rather than later
> 
> Visa Lodge date : 06-November 2018



Good to hear there is some movement with your case mike_alpha. Hope you hear back from the CO soon. 
Do you have information regarding the CO? Perhaps you can send a feedback form asking if the information provided is sufficient. In the past, this has helped accelerate other cases, get their grant within days. Good luck!


----------



## bourneaaaa (Mar 18, 2019)

*New grant on Immitracker today*

Firstly, thanks to everyone for the warm responses...feels better !

Apologies for the late response...been running very busy at work these days.

Just checked the Immi tracker...A NSW grant today for lodge date of 11 October 2018.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Apereira2791 (Feb 25, 2019)

317 days with no contact :-( 

Does Software tester 261314 even has been selected by Victoria in the past year?


----------



## daphne12 (Mar 13, 2019)

HOPE2018 said:


> Any 190 221111 accountant on the forum with Nov/Dec lodgements?


 2211111 190NSW lodged in Jan


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

mike_alpha said:


> Received a CO contact today for spouse English test result via person website. Sad bit is that I had done it already. Replied immediately. Now waiting for their response. Hope it comes sooner rather than later
> 
> Visa Lodge date : 06-November 2018


Wishing you a speedy Grant soon Mike


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

daphne12 said:


> HOPE2018 said:
> 
> 
> > Any 190 221111 accountant on the forum with Nov/Dec lodgements?
> ...


Thanks daphne I lodged in December 18 WA.
Let me know any progress on yours. Are you onshore?


----------



## daphne12 (Mar 13, 2019)

HOPE2018 said:


> Any 190 221111 accountant on the forum with Nov/Dec lodgements?


 I'm offshore


----------



## LeoB (Mar 27, 2019)

Dear all,

I am new to this forum and want to ask you a question regarding the health assessment.

I lodged 190 visa (NSW) on 19/3 including me (main applicant) and my spouse. After lodging, I checked the health assessment and saw

(1) for me: status: EXAMINATIONS IN PROGRESS. quoted
"A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter."

(2) for my spouse: status: EXAMINATIONS REQUIRED. quoted
"This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application. Click on the link below to organise these health examinations..."

My question is that I have not done any health examination in the last 12 months so why it is saying "examinations in progress" ? Or does it mean I have to wait for CO contact ? If the latter is true then why my spouse can do it before CO contact ?

Thank you for spending time reading my post. Any idea/experience/advice on this matter is greatly appreciated.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

LeoB said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am new to this forum and want to ask you a question regarding the health assessment.
> 
> ...


Hi LeoB,

1. You get this message due to the fact that your Health Assessment is not yet submitted by the hospital to DHA. It is clearly mentioned - " This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing".

You have to wait for the hospital to submit your Health Assessment to DHA.

2. Since your spouse has not organized the Health Assessment, that is the reason you are getting this. It is clearly mentioned that - "This person is required to complete health examinations for this visa application". Get the HAP ID generated for Spouse and go ahead with the Spouse Health Assessment.

Next time when you go for your Spouse Health Assessment to the hospital, ask the hospital guys of how many days does it take for them to upload the Health Assessment Report to DHA. You will know an approximate date.

Don't wait for the CO to contact you for this.


----------



## LeoB (Mar 27, 2019)

SG said:


> Hi LeoB,
> 
> 1. You get this message due to the fact that your Health Assessment is not yet submitted by the hospital to DHA. It is clearly mentioned - " This screen will be updated once this person's case has been submitted to the department for processing".
> 
> ...


Hi SG,

Many thanks for your reply.

Still I have doubt as I haven't do any health examinations since Aug 2017 (which is clearly expired now), so where do the hospital/clinic get the health examinations to submit to DHA ?


----------



## paawillie (Jan 30, 2019)

I just lodged my 190 visa with 2 secondary applicants on 27th March,2019. when am I likely to hear from a case officer ? will the period a CO would request documents or Medicals be part of the visa processing period /time? When should I likely expect the grant ? Your comments will be much appreciated.


----------



## Moose* (Jan 19, 2019)

paawillie said:


> I just lodged my 190 visa with 2 secondary applicants on 27th March,2019. when am I likely to hear from a case officer ? will the period a CO would request documents or Medicals be part of the visa processing period /time? When should I likely expect the grant ? Your comments will be much appreciated.


That's like asking how long is a piece of string? wish I had a crystal ball and I would be able to tell everyone how long it will take them. 

lot's of us are waiting and have never had case officer contact. 132 days for me!

You will just have to wait and see how long it will take.....Good Luck:fingerscrossed:


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

paawillie said:


> I just lodged my 190 visa with 2 secondary applicants on 27th March,2019. when am I likely to hear from a case officer ? will the period a CO would request documents or Medicals be part of the visa processing period /time? When should I likely expect the grant ? Your comments will be much appreciated.


Hi paawillie,

1. Upload all the documents in ImmiAccount.
2. Why in the first place, are you waiting for the CO to contact you for your Medicals. You can generate HAP ID by yourself and get your Health Assessment done.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Moose* said:


> That's like asking how long is a piece of string? wish I had a crystal ball and I would be able to tell everyone how long it will take them.
> 
> lot's of us are waiting and have never had case officer contact. 132 days for me!
> 
> You will just have to wait and see how long it will take.....Good Luck:fingerscrossed:


Might I know you are onshore or offshore?


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

Medicals:
I don't see visa 190 option for creating HAP ID for health check.

Will this option show up to create HAP ID, soon after the fee payment and submition of the visa application?
Or should I be waiting till CO contact?

Please guide
Thanks in advance


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

If any December grants hear anything please keep us posted. My fingers are crossed for all of us


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Drish said:


> Medicals:
> I don't see visa 190 option for creating HAP ID for health check.
> 
> Will this option show up to create HAP ID, soon after the fee payment and submition of the visa application?
> ...


Hi Drish,

Yes, the very moment you complete your visa payment, you will see an option - click here to proceed with your Health Assessment.

1. Once you are done with your Visa Payment.
2. Call the hospital in your city and book you medicals. The Hospital administration doesn't ask you for your HAP ID. So you can ask them which is the next available date and book your desired slot for yourself and your family members.
3. Come back to ImmiAccount.
4. Click on - "click here to proceed with your Health Assessment".
5. There's a form - fill up the online form and click Next.
6. You will see a page with your HAP ID and other details.
7. You will see a button - "Print Information Sheet".
8. Either save it as PDF or give a print command.
9. You will have to carry this sheet of page for your Health Assessment.

Don't wait for the CO to contact you for your Medicals. Why do you want a CO contact ? Everyone wants a Direct Grant, as you do too!

Good Luck!


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

SG said:


> Drish said:
> 
> 
> > Medicals:
> ...


Thank you 😊👍


----------



## antiu (Dec 4, 2018)

*antiu*



SG said:


> Hi Drish,
> 
> Yes, the very moment you complete your visa payment, you will see an option - click here to proceed with your Health Assessment.
> 
> ...


Hi

Does anyone know if the health assessment is on the edge to expire, can we do another health assessment before CO contacts? I checked online. It seems we have to wait...

Thanks


----------



## rsarwara (Feb 15, 2018)

antiu said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am in same scenario , not sure .
I decided to wait as nothing came up online and we cannot generate one more hap id. I called immi department as well , they said to wait for co contact as well ,,

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

One of my friend got direct PR in December after his medical expire but at the time of lodgement it was valid. He was onshore. My medical is already expired I hope I will not get a co contact for medicals.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Darwin onshore said:


> One of my friend got direct PR in December after his medical expire but at the time of lodgement it was valid. He was onshore. My medical is already expired I hope I will not get a co contact for medicals.





One of my friends also (who is offshore) has received his grant for visa 190 while his medical examination was already expired 1 month prior to the grant.


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

Drish said:


> Medicals:
> I don't see visa 190 option for creating HAP ID for health check.
> 
> Will this option show up to create HAP ID, soon after the fee payment and submition of the visa application?
> ...


Hi, 

Medical requirements for 189 and 190 are same. Before lodging application, you can choose 189 visa in the absence of 190 visa while creating HAP Id.

You can get medical done few days before lodging application in this manner.

Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## nikita9 (Feb 7, 2018)

*nikita9*

Hi SG

Same case with me :
1st Query 23 Jan 2019, ( CO - A )
For health assessment ( as previous ones had been expired, so its expected.) Health Assesment completed on 30 Jan , and IMMI account reflected the same (no further action on Health assement ) Clicked the button "Yes, I have provided all the information required."

2nd Query 22 Mar 2019 (CO - B )
FOr Child Evidence of Identity( child passport has old pic of him ). CO Asking Statutory Declaration from an Australian Citizen. Completed and uploaded the required DOC on 24th Mar 2019. But Because this time button "Yes, I have provided all the information required." is not enable so NOT able to click. Spoken Immi Customer care they are saying its fine. as Apllication shwing status is Being assessment (further assessment ).

Please guide. Just worry if CO is waiting for an intimation ??

Thanks
Nikita
Visa 189 Lodge - 15 Oct 2019


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

nikita9 said:


> Hi SG
> 
> Same case with me :
> 1st Query 23 Jan 2019, ( CO - A )
> ...


They will still visit your file, just not before the 28 days (or how ever long was given to respond to the CO request). 

You can try submitting a DHA Feedback (Suggestion) form, stating that the button didn't appear for you, and just wanted to flag the UI inconsistency with Immiaccount - and they may shoot through your feedback to your CO / CO team.

We did the above when we were asked for evidence we had already submitted (submitting a feedback suggestion blaming / suggesting improvements to Immiaccount in a roundabout way) and got a finalisation in less than a week.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Darwin onshore said:


> One of my friend got direct PR in December after his medical expire but at the time of lodgement it was valid. He was onshore. My medical is already expired I hope I will not get a co contact for medicals.


Everyone's case is unique. Not even 2 applications are same. Hope you get your Grant letter soon.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi buddies, any positive movement for Nov 2018?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ClarkInOz (Sep 12, 2018)

davidng said:


> Hi buddies, any positive movement for Nov 2018?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Nope... and no movements on immitracker either


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

davidng said:


> Hi buddies, any positive movement for Nov 2018?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



Nothing as yet (at least for me). I am wondering if DoHA have reached their quota for this month. April hopefully will be a good month for Nov/Dec applicants.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Avcor said:


> Nothing as yet (at least for me). I am wondering if DoHA have reached their quota for this month. April hopefully will be a good month for Nov/Dec applicants.
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


I am wondering the same... Fingers crossed for all Nov/Dec applicants to hear something in April... which is from next week.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

davidng said:


> Hi buddies, any positive movement for Nov 2018?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Nope. Apparently SC190 visa processing is in a very bad shape currently. It is very disheartening to see . Day 113 today of wait today and am assuming most of us here are more or less in the same boat. I am seriously hoping there will be traction on SC190 from next month onward.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> davidng said:
> 
> 
> > Hi buddies, any positive movement for Nov 2018?
> ...


Not far from you 93 days today


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

SC190ASAP said:


> Nope. Apparently SC190 visa processing is in a very bad shape currently. It is very disheartening to see . Day 113 today of wait today and am assuming most of us here are more or less in the same boat. I am seriously hoping there will be traction on SC190 from next month onward.
> 
> Has someone told you is it in a bad shape - a MARA agent, or is that your opinion based on immitracker?
> Last I checked with my MARA agent, DoHA was processing Nov/Dec applications. I reckon they have reached their quota for this month.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Avcor said:


> SC190ASAP said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. Apparently SC190 visa processing is in a very bad shape currently. It is very disheartening to see . Day 113 today of wait today and am assuming most of us here are more or less in the same boat. I am seriously hoping there will be traction on SC190 from next month onward.
> ...


----------



## nikita9 (Feb 7, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> They will still visit your file, just not before the 28 days (or how ever long was given to respond to the CO request).
> 
> You can try submitting a DHA Feedback (Suggestion) form, stating that the button didn't appear for you, and just wanted to flag the UI inconsistency with Immiaccount - and they may shoot through your feedback to your CO / CO team.
> 
> We did the above when we were asked for evidence we had already submitted (submitting a feedback suggestion blaming / suggesting improvements to Immiaccount in a roundabout way) and got a finalisation in less than a week.



Thanks for your reply , It really helps me on this worry.

is DHA Feedback (Suggestion) form, is through the Immi account ?
Or from DHA site.
Should we provide our name/mailId details as well while suggesting.

Kindly suggest.

Again Thanks

Regards
Nikita


----------



## Sheeba Bhaskaran (Feb 26, 2019)

*190 PR grant*

Hi All,
I wanted to share happy news.
Today I got my grant email.(190 VIC)
Lodge date : 31st Oct 2018
CO Contact : 28th Feb 2019 for Additional employment proofs
Visa grant: 30th March 2019.

Thank you all for your help.
Regards

Sheeba Bhaskaran


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Sheeba Bhaskaran said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I wanted to share happy news.
> 
> ...




Congrats can please share information ru offshore or onshore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Sheeba Bhaskaran said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Congrats. May I know the occupation


----------



## lamdx2412 (Jan 19, 2019)

Congrats mate! May I please ask if your employer was contacted by CO? And if Yes the via which channel? Thanks.


----------



## imran83s (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi I have uploaded my experience letter on immi account but it does not contain my job descriptions does it alert the CO asking for my duties or it is normal to provide experience letter without job description..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

imran83s said:


> Hi I have uploaded my experience letter on immi account but it does not contain my job descriptions does it alert the CO asking for my duties or it is normal to provide experience letter without job description..


What’s your Anzsco code?

Cheers


----------



## imran83s (Jan 24, 2018)

263311 for 189 visa


----------



## paras1484 (Apr 25, 2017)

I am...


----------



## paras1484 (Apr 25, 2017)

HOPE2018 said:


> Any 190 221111 accountant on the forum with Nov/Dec lodgements?


Hi , I lodged a NSW 190 visa application in December 2018 (based offshore) but till now no CO contact. What's your case?


----------



## Sheeba Bhaskaran (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi All said:


> Congrats can please share information ru offshore or onshore
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here are my additional details:
1.Onshore applicant

2.ANZSCO code 261313 Software Engineer

3.CO contact was for additional employment proofs. They had asked us the following
-Reference letter from company in company letterhead 
-Payslips from 2010(we had earlier provided only last and first 3 months of payslips)
-Tax documents from 2010( Submitted FORM16 and FORM26AS), Also since i was working here in Australia I submitted PAYG document also.
-Provident fund documents from 2010
-Super annuation documents
-Bank statements from 2010

4. There was no CO contact to the employer.

I would recommend everyone to submit maximum available proofs for a direct grant.

All the best.

Regards,
Sheeba


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

Regarding NJL, I have contacted with a MARA agent of my country Bangladesh. But how can I understand he is a good MARA agent?
I have claimed 15 points for job experience of 3 companies. But NJL issued as PIC4020 for latest companies MD's adverse information during employment verification.

The agent takes my case and he said that he will draft a letter which will required to be signed by Managing director.

If managing director do not agree to sign, then what should I do?

What kind of supporting documents I have to submit to prove my branches certificate is correct?

I receive NJL on 18/03/2019, with in 28 day's I have to reply. On which date it is better to reply?


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

paras1484 said:


> HOPE2018 said:
> 
> 
> > Any 190 221111 accountant on the forum with Nov/Dec lodgements?
> ...


I am onshore and lodged 190 WA 27 December. Haven't heard anything since then


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Sheeba Bhaskaran said:


> Hi All said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats can please share information ru offshore or onshore
> ...


My HR said that it is not possible to give reference letter to an already working employee of the organization. I have submitted my RnRs and also a bonafide certificate from my company. Do you think the CO might still ask for a reference letter?


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi All,
I have couple of questions related to PCC, I haven't got any invitation yet but I'm trying to complete other works.

1. Does PCC require only for the main application? Other members such as spouse and child would also need to have PCC?
2. If I receive PCC before getting the ITA, Will that be valid? or else I would need to take another PCC to cover the total period?

Waiting for your comments,

Thanks,

Vattic


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

vattic said:


> Hi All,
> I have couple of questions related to PCC, I haven't got any invitation yet but I'm trying to complete other works.
> 
> 1. Does PCC require only for the main application? Other members such as spouse and child would also need to have PCC?
> ...


1. Every applicant will need PCC. 

2. You can get it done beforehand, it's validity is one year. It shouldn't be expired when you get the invite


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tejasvichugh said:


> 1. Every applicant will need PCC.
> 
> 2. You can get it done beforehand, it's validity is one year. It shouldn't be expired when you get the invite


Slightly wrong

Children below the age of 16 do not need pcc

Moreover if the pcc expires during the processing, the co can ask you to submit a fresh one
So don’t get it done too early 

Cheers


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

vattic said:


> Hi All,
> I have couple of questions related to PCC, I haven't got any invitation yet but I'm trying to complete other works.
> 
> 1. Does PCC require only for the main application? Other members such as spouse and child would also need to have PCC?
> ...





NB said:


> Slightly wrong
> 
> Children below the age of 16 do not need pcc
> 
> ...


NB is correct. My UAE PCC has a validity of 3 months only. It has been past 90 days since lodgement. I was advised to resubmit another PCC by my MARA agent to avoid CO contact, and further increasing the processing time. I would suggest to get your PCC once your get an invitation.

GoodLuck


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Avcor said:


> NB is correct. My UAE PCC has a validity of 3 months only. It has been past 90 days since lodgement. I was advised to resubmit another PCC by my MARA agent to avoid CO contact, and further increasing the processing time. I would suggest to get your PCC once your get an invitation.
> 
> 
> 
> GoodLuck




Being a resident in UAE I had same 3 month validity mentioned in PCC. My application was finalized six months after the UAE PCC was issued. Post three months indeed had a CO contact but not for PCC. In my view, any PCC validity is a year from issue date.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paras1484 (Apr 25, 2017)

HOPE2018 said:


> I am onshore and lodged 190 WA 27 December. Haven't heard anything since then


All the best mate!


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

RockyRaj said:


> Being a resident in UAE I had same 3 month validity mentioned in PCC. My application was finalized six months after the UAE PCC was issued. Post three months indeed had a CO contact but not for PCC. In my view, any PCC validity is a year from issue date.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It really depends on the discretion of the Case Officer. I know of friends who have been asked to resubmit their PCC since it was past the 3-month validity. Better safe than sorry, I reckon


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

How about Indian PCC . Any idea how long is it valid ?


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

masumbibm said:


> Regarding NJL, I have contacted with a MARA agent of my country Bangladesh. But how can I understand he is a good MARA agent?
> I have claimed 15 points for job experience of 3 companies. But NJL issued as PIC4020 for latest companies MD's adverse information during employment verification.
> 
> The agent takes my case and he said that he will draft a letter which will required to be signed by Managing director.
> ...




So sad to hear that. Hope you can get out of it with ease.

Keep us updated with your case.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheeba Bhaskaran (Feb 26, 2019)

SC190ASAP said:


> My HR said that it is not possible to give reference letter to an already working employee of the organization. I have submitted my RnRs and also a bonafide certificate from my company. Do you think the CO might still ask for a reference letter?


I hope bonafide certificate should do, but it really depends on the CO you get.
Hope for the best. Good luck.

Regards,
Sheeba


----------



## chongchien (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi all,

if i have already gotten a work experience assessment (from CPA Australia), do i still need to submit employment contract, payslips, bank statements etc?


----------



## starmock (Mar 2, 2019)

RockyRaj said:


> Being a resident in UAE I had same 3 month validity mentioned in PCC. My application was finalized six months after the UAE PCC was issued. Post three months indeed had a CO contact but not for PCC. In my view, any PCC validity is a year from issue date.



This is true if you are still in the UAE when you received the PCC. Otherwise, if you have left the country for good, it is valid until you return to UAE.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

chongchien said:


> Hi all,
> 
> if i have already gotten a work experience assessment (from CPA Australia), do i still need to submit employment contract, payslips, bank statements etc?


Yes - absolutely. 

Sometimes the CO will ask for more documentation, sometimes they will outright reject your application if there isn't enough third party evidence that corroborate each other. 

https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

st080805 said:


> How about Indian PCC . Any idea how long is it valid ?


Indian PCC is valid for 1 year from the date of issue.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Sheeba Bhaskaran said:


> Here are my additional details:
> 1.Onshore applicant
> 
> 2.ANZSCO code 261313 Software Engineer
> ...



Hi Sheeba, I have a few questions on the docs requested by CO. Was 2010 your beginning of the employment or the years ACS assessed as relevant. What if don't have PF for the beginning years of your employment which are deducted by ACS??
Also does reference letters from employers mean experience letters with job duties..??

Thanks


----------



## chongchien (Aug 24, 2018)

Thanks. But what if we cant find the payslip for the whole period of employment? or tax documents since its such a long period ago




PrettyIsotonic said:


> Yes - absolutely.
> 
> Sometimes the CO will ask for more documentation, sometimes they will outright reject your application if there isn't enough third party evidence that corroborate each other.
> 
> https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...skilled/skilled-employment-documents-eoi.aspx


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Avcor said:


> NB is correct. My UAE PCC has a validity of 3 months only. It has been past 90 days since lodgement. I was advised to resubmit another PCC by my MARA agent to avoid CO contact, and further increasing the processing time. I would suggest to get your PCC once your get an invitation.
> 
> GoodLuck


What NB means is the PCC validity according to DHA, which is a year from the date of PCC issued and not the expiry date mentioned in the PCC. I myself have received my grants after the 3 months validity period of UAE PCC.


----------



## ClarkInOz (Sep 12, 2018)

I tried to stay away from immitracker but I couldn't resist.

SEVEN 189 granted today.
ZERO 190 granted today. 

No further comments


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

ClarkInOz said:


> I tried to stay away from immitracker but I couldn't resist.
> 
> SEVEN 189 granted today.
> ZERO 190 granted today.
> ...


ture man its frustrating


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

ClarkInOz said:


> I tried to stay away from immitracker but I couldn't resist.
> 
> SEVEN 189 granted today.
> ZERO 190 granted today.
> ...


As much as this is disheartening and disappointing to see starting new month, one thing we should also consider before making a direct comparison of SC189 and SC190 is that for SC189 the number of cases on myimmi are 8551 whereas for SC190 there are 3365 cases. So the number of grants there is bound to be more. What really disappoints me is the fact that there is not even a single case of Direct grant or even CO contact for Dec. 2018 lodgements(SC190). It's simply not moving.:brick:


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Gooday all
I got my first co contact today after 10 months of lodgement.....i was told to provide more evidence of employment........they were not specific,a generic request was sent, n they emphasized for the claimed years......interestingly,i had submitted all the things asked for wn i lodged then,...i do not know wat to submit again,am perplexed...pls i need ur honest input.......thanx


----------



## Sheeba Bhaskaran (Feb 26, 2019)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi Sheeba, I have a few questions on the docs requested by CO. Was 2010 your beginning of the employment or the years ACS assessed as relevant. What if don't have PF for the beginning years of your employment which are deducted by ACS??
> Also does reference letters from employers mean experience letters with job duties..??
> 
> Thanks


Hi Deepika, 
2010 is beginning of ACS assessed relevant experience. They had deducted 4 years for me in ACS. So I think you need to submit the employment proofs with respect to your ACS assessed years only.
And yes reference letters from employer should include brief description of roles and responsibilities , full time/part time, number of hours per week etc.

Regards,
Sheeba


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Moncouer said:


> Gooday all
> I got my first co contact today after 10 months of lodgement.....i was told to provide more evidence of employment........they were not specific,a generic request was sent, n they emphasized for the claimed years......interestingly,i had submitted all the things asked for wn i lodged then,...i do not know wat to submit again,am perplexed...pls i need ur honest input.......thanx


Upload the same set of documents again
Try to upload at least a few more evidence if possible 

Cheers


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Please bear with me if I sound silly, but does your points score matter for a faster visa processing? More the points, faster the visa processing?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SC190ASAP said:


> Please bear with me if I sound silly, but does your points score matter for a faster visa processing? More the points, faster the visa processing?


Anzsco code or points don’t matter

Cheers


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

NB said:


> Anzsco code or points don’t matter
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB! You’re Godsent.


----------



## rabb da banda (Apr 1, 2019)

hi all,

I am new to the forum but a regular follower of this thread. i have useful inputs for my application and i just want to prediction of xperts on my application also. i have lodged my application on anzsco code 312312 on 28 jab 2019 and no CO contact what so ever so any idea at what time i can hear something from them?


----------



## Kenochie (Oct 17, 2017)

*FORM 80 and 1229 Consent form*

Dear All, i have a question regarding form 1229 while lodging 190 visa. Is this document compulsory to be uploaded?, if yes, when attempting to fill the form there is a field "Transaction Reference Number", where do i get this information? Also i made a mistake with uploaded form 80 in Employment history section, do i upload a new Form 80?


----------



## richa93 (Jan 14, 2019)

Post grant when you travel..is it required to inform NSW or is it all automated..l mean from which date 2 years will be calculated

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

NB said:


> Slightly wrong
> 
> Children below the age of 16 do not need pcc
> 
> ...


Thanks NB on this. It would take at least 6 weeks to complete PCC here in SL. So I will start now. Thanks for the comments on the child who doesn't need PCC for Under 16.

Vattic


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

richa93 said:


> Post grant when you travel..is it required to inform NSW or is it all automated..l mean from which date 2 years will be calculated
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


1. No
2. Calculated from the date of first arrival.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Kenochie said:


> Dear All, i have a question regarding form 1229 while lodging 190 visa. Is this document compulsory to be uploaded?, if yes, when attempting to fill the form there is a field "Transaction Reference Number", where do i get this information? Also i made a mistake with uploaded form 80 in Employment history section, do i upload a new Form 80?


1. People who didn't submit their 1221 but still have got their Grants. So, it's upto you.
2. Yes, you can upload a fresh (new) Form 80.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

rabb da banda said:


> hi all,
> 
> I am new to the forum but a regular follower of this thread. i have useful inputs for my application and i just want to prediction of xperts on my application also. i have lodged my application on anzsco code 312312 on 28 jab 2019 and no CO contact what so ever so any idea at what time i can hear something from them?


The only thing is to wait. Don't count days, it will only increase your anxiety levels.
Have faith and patience. Wish you a speedy Grant soon.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SG said:


> 1. People who didn't submit their 1221 but still have got their Grants. So, it's upto you.
> 2. Yes, you can upload a fresh (new) Form 80.


1. It will be better if you read the post carefully before answering 
He is asking about form 1229 and not form 1221

2. You cannot go on uploading fresh forms everytime you find you have made a mistake.
You have file a form 1023 so that the co knows exactly what is the error instead of going through the full form again

Cheers


----------



## richa93 (Jan 14, 2019)

SG said:


> 1. No
> 
> 2. Calculated from the date of first arrival.


Thanks SG...so if I go and come back and make final move after 6 months.. would it be still calculated from date of first arrival.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Kenochie said:


> Dear All, i have a question regarding form 1229 while lodging 190 visa. Is this document compulsory to be uploaded?, if yes, when attempting to fill the form there is a field "Transaction Reference Number", where do i get this information? Also i made a mistake with uploaded form 80 in Employment history section, do i upload a new Form 80?


Form 1229 is for consent from the parent/guardian - who is not part of the PR application. In case the parents are separated/divorced - then this form 1229 is applicable

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## garrychandi (Jun 29, 2018)

SG said:


> 1. No
> 2. Calculated from the date of first arrival.


Hey, can we please double check before giving an information
https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-and-immigration/new-arrivals-and-expatriates


----------



## garrychandi (Jun 29, 2018)

richa93 said:


> Post grant when you travel..is it required to inform NSW or is it all automated..l mean from which date 2 years will be calculated
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Yes,you have to update them by sending this form found on this link
https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-and-immigration/new-arrivals-and-expatriates


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

richa93 said:


> Thanks SG...so if I go and come back and make final move after 6 months.. would it be still calculated from date of first arrival.
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Richa, in your case when you make your final move after 6 months, that is, when you live and work in NSW. Pay taxes to NSW Government, that is when your 2 years commitment to NSW, is calculated from.

If you are going for visa validation trip in near-months, you may wish to do that, and then proceed with your final move, which you mentioned is after 6 months.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Doesn't look like April has started well for 190s


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

True 😞 104 days and waiting...


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

Guys don’t be disheartened. It’s not about how soon or slowly you get the grant. Once you reach there, it may require us to ensure our skills are updated. So why not update the skill sets , get some training , pick up a new hobby , spend time with family, which would be hard once you move on. Keep a smile on and surely there will be light sooner or later.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

HOPE2018 said:


> Doesn't look like April has started well for 190s


 I've was feeling a bit positive about April .. but not anymore.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Sunny2018 said:


> Guys donâ€™️t be disheartened. Itâ€™️s not about how soon or slowly you get the grant. Once you reach there, it may require us to ensure our skills are updated. So why not update the skill sets , get some training , pick up a new hobby , spend time with family, which would be hard once you move on. Keep a smile on and surely there will be light sooner or later.


 I'm having that feeling of losing motivation. It's like that feeling when you really want something but don't get it when you want and then you just lose interest. Something like Justice delayed it justice denied. I started my skill assessment in April last year. One year has passed and am still waiting. Day 114 of application lodgement.


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

I am also feeling very dishurt as I got my NT nomination in 4 days and this grant is taking sooo long .....


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

Agreed with your feeling and seeing that more 189 have advanced ( in terms of latest month of visa grant or CO contact). Is there anything you can do to change it? It is all in the hands of Australian immigration. By feeling low , you get nothing in return. Channelise your time for betterment. 
There are many cases where brilliant people for want of funds can’t even apply for such visa owing to financial commitment, family commitments etc.
So stop lamenting and feeing depressed or low.
Justice delayed is justice denied is such an easy quote and this is just a stepping stone for a long term commitment. If you loose heart at such issues, life has so much more to offer.

Just try to occupy yourself with other things and I am sure you would all get the grant. Patience and good luck


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

Day 367 after lodgement..... Keeping my hopes high... Enjoying these days... 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

A friend of mine lodged his 190 last April , 2018. Uploaded all the documents along with PCC and medicals. 
In dec 2018 received his first CO contact, asking for same documents he had already uploaded. Replied back immediately and just last week, end of March received his grant .

In the meanwhile, he got himself enrolled in Coursera courses, asked his company to sponsor for his training and got instructor led training , got a certification and upgraded his skills in blockchain and also got a new project where he is utilising his skills. Since in this 1 year he upgraded himself, his company has offered him for job in Melbourne along with helping him in initial accommodation and relocation expenses with family


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

solvaish said:


> Day 367 after lodgement..... Keeping my hopes high... Enjoying these days...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


reason for this long delay ? co contact ?


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

solvaish said:


> Day 367 after lodgement..... Keeping my hopes high... Enjoying these days...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Hi everyone day 360 after lodged 190 261313 NSW . Nothing can be done except to wait and pray.

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

solvaish said:


> Day 367 after lodgement..... Keeping my hopes high... Enjoying these days...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Hi,
That is a long wait but keep up the high spirit. If you don’t mind, may I know if you were contact by the CO during this time and is there any specific complication why the delay?


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Are you onshore or offshore ? Bz they was quite fast for onshore applicants until January my all friends got their grant in 2.5 months same like 189 after January all stuck down.


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> solvaish said:
> 
> 
> > Day 367 after lodgement..... Keeping my hopes high... Enjoying these days...
> ...


Hi Vijay,
Keep up the josh. Don’t worry you should find the golden mail soon. Any CO during this time frame. Was there any major reason or any documentation which the CO needed ?


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> I'm having that feeling of losing motivation. It's like that feeling when you really want something but don't get it when you want and then you just lose interest. Something like Justice delayed it justice denied. I started my skill assessment in April last year. One year has passed and am still waiting. Day 114 of application lodgement.


I haven't touched 90 days mark yet. But my problem is company wants me to move by April end and they may not have the same enthusiasm after three-four months. I may be left with the struggles of relocating on my own. I was thinking on getting a company sponsored temporary visa but decided against it after seeing those February grants!

Each has different reasons. Let's hope 190 picks up some pace soon.

Do we know anything about the implications of financial year-end on the visa grants based on previous years? Do they slow down giving grants towards the end of year in May/June or more grants to meet quota?


----------



## starmock (Mar 2, 2019)

Hey guys, aside from the standard required documents, which other documents can you suggest to attach for the visa application?

I'm currently onshore, under work visa and recently lodged my visa 190 application. For the Australian experience, which is my current work employment, I attached my employment contract, certificate of employment and latest payslip.

In the Other Documents section, I attached my Superannuation annual statement and bank statement. Any other suggestions? I'm hoping for a direct grant a few months from now.


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

Sunny2018 said:


> Hi,
> That is a long wait but keep up the high spirit. If you don’t mind, may I know if you were contact by the CO during this time and is there any specific complication why the delay?


July 2018 1st CO Contact
Employment and change of name evidences

Oct 2018 2nd CO Contact
Indian & Australian PCC with maiden name. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

rhapsody said:


> I haven't touched 90 days mark yet. But my problem is company wants me to move by April end and they may not have the same enthusiasm after three-four months. I may be left with the struggles of relocating on my own. I was thinking on getting a company sponsored temporary visa but decided against it after seeing those February grants!
> 
> Each has different reasons. Let's hope 190 picks up some pace soon.
> 
> Do we know anything about the implications of financial year-end on the visa grants based on previous years? Do they slow down giving grants towards the end of year in May/June or more grants to meet quota?


Not sure of any implications of financial year end, but logically speaking, if that were true, then it should have impacted SC189 grants as well I guess. On the contrary SC189 grants are in full swing!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rhapsody said:


> I haven't touched 90 days mark yet. But my problem is company wants me to move by April end and they may not have the same enthusiasm after three-four months. I may be left with the struggles of relocating on my own. I was thinking on getting a company sponsored temporary visa but decided against it after seeing those February grants!
> 
> Each has different reasons. Let's hope 190 picks up some pace soon.
> 
> Do we know anything about the implications of financial year-end on the visa grants based on previous years? Do they slow down giving grants towards the end of year in May/June or more grants to meet quota?


Till 2017, there used to be a slowdown in the grants as the department would invariably hit the upper ceiling of grants

But last Year they barely touched 162k of the 190k quota

This year is an election year in May and much will depend on what the new government decides 

Cheers


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

NB said:


> Till 2017, there used to be a slowdown in the grants as the department would invariably hit the upper ceiling of grants
> 
> But last Year they barely touched 162k of the 190k quota
> 
> ...


Do you think the new government's decisions will impact the applicants who have already applied or only new applications and invitations could be affected?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SC190ASAP said:


> Do you think the new government's decisions will impact the applicants who have already applied or only new applications and invitations could be affected?


Only time will tell

Those who are already invited, can only be delayed in getting grants if the new government puts more checks or restrictions 

Those waiting for invites, anything can happen

Cheers


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

NB said:


> Only time will tell
> 
> Those who are already invited, can only be delayed in getting grants if the new government puts more checks or restrictions
> 
> ...


That is sad. Not a good news at all for us!


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> That is sad. Not a good news at all for us!


Am just giving up and whenever it happens it happens! I am so fed up!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

starmock said:


> Hey guys, aside from the standard required documents, which other documents can you suggest to attach for the visa application?
> 
> I'm currently onshore, under work visa and recently lodged my visa 190 application. For the Australian experience, which is my current work employment, I attached my employment contract, certificate of employment and latest payslip.
> 
> In the Other Documents section, I attached my Superannuation annual statement and bank statement. Any other suggestions? I'm hoping for a direct grant a few months from now.


Are you claiming points for your Australian experience?

If yes: employment contract, employment reference letter meeting DHA's requirements (e.g. salary, full-time or part-time, roles and responsibilities, contact number of person signing etc.), all payslips, all bank statements showing salary credit, tax returns, supperannuation statements + anything else you submitted to your skills assessing authority if not in the list above.


----------



## Anureet (Aug 5, 2018)

Finally after wait of two year I got my grant along with my wife and daughter. Visa lodge on April 6, 2017 Anzsco Code 121411, two CO contacts both times for medical and PCC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aakash.chauhan (Dec 16, 2018)

Anureet said:


> Finally after wait of two year I got my grant along with my wife and daughter. Visa lodge on April 6, 2017 Anzsco Code 121411, two CO contacts both times for medical and PCC
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congratulations!!


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Congrats


aakash.chauhan said:


> Anureet said:
> 
> 
> > Finally after wait of two year I got my grant along with my wife and daughter. Visa lodge on April 6, 2017 Anzsco Code 121411, two CO contacts both times for medical and PCC
> ...


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Anureet said:


> Finally after wait of two year I got my grant along with my wife and daughter. Visa lodge on April 6, 2017 Anzsco Code 121411, two CO contacts both times for medical and PCC
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Two years is a really long wait. Congratulations on finally getting your grant.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Anureet said:


> Finally after wait of two year I got my grant along with my wife and daughter. Visa lodge on April 6, 2017 Anzsco Code 121411, two CO contacts both times for medical and PCC
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

One thing that we can observe here is that they're currently processing very old applications. There was a grant to a year old application in the last week of March as well and also CO contacts to a few Feb-March 2018 applications. Possibly they're processing very old applications right now.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

HOPE2018 said:


> Am just giving up and whenever it happens it happens! I am so fed up!


I'm fed up too. Wish I could just disconnect myself from all the trackers and speculations and forums.


----------



## Kenochie (Oct 17, 2017)

NB said:


> SG said:
> 
> 
> > 1. People who didn't submit their 1221 but still have got their Grants. So, it's upto you.
> ...


 thanks for the info


----------



## ajanshar (Nov 12, 2014)

*Changes in skilled migration points system announced*

Is there any change in the point system ( as per this link). pls suggest if anyone have more information around this change.

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...0TaAMVSwknReD1CZp6LsBabCYWkf3EFf7pj_2ej7TUDa8


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Anureet said:


> Finally after wait of two year I got my grant along with my wife and daughter. Visa lodge on April 6, 2017 Anzsco Code 121411, two CO contacts both times for medical and PCC
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heartiest Congratulations Anureet


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Anureet said:


> Finally after wait of two year I got my grant along with my wife and daughter. Visa lodge on April 6, 2017 Anzsco Code 121411, two CO contacts both times for medical and PCC
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many congratulations mate!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Hi, I recently lodged EOI with NSW and VIC on 29/03/19 with 75+5 points. Any thoughts on when we can expect invites.. I am less hopeful on 189 now


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi, I recently lodged EOI with NSW and VIC on 29/03/19 with 75+5 points. Any thoughts on when we can expect invites.. I am less hopeful on 189 now


if u can wait for next month 11 u can except the invite and whts ur anzco code


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

nelutla said:


> if u can wait for next month 11 u can except the invite and whts ur anzco code


oops sorry 261312 (189 applied with 75point 29/03/2019)


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> oops sorry 261312 (189 applied with 75point 29/03/2019)


Are you saying till May 11th.. and I may expect an invite


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Are you saying till May 11th.. and I may expect an invite


yeah u can except


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Are you saying till May 11th.. and I may expect an invite


you can get 190 mostly by april 15 but my suggestion is to wait till u get 189 as of now 190 is very slow in getting grants


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

I found this article and thought this might be a good read to understand the Immigration Program. P. 8-9. It did not answer all my questions but helped me gain some clarity of the current situation.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/programs-subsite/files/administration-immigration-program.pdf


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

Avcor said:


> I found this article and thought this might be a good read to understand the Immigration Program. P. 8-9. It did not answer all my questions but helped me gain some clarity of the current situation.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/programs-subsite/files/administration-immigration-program.pdf


So the reason for the delay is enhanced scrutiny of applications due to high levels of fraud within some applications, I guess?


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

Avcor said:


> I found this article and thought this might be a good read to understand the Immigration Program. P. 8-9. It did not answer all my questions but helped me gain some clarity of the current situation.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/programs-subsite/files/administration-immigration-program.pdf


Good article but non the less really never explains why 189 is given priority over 190.
Really quizzical since the state sponsorship means the state accepts that such individuals are ones which the state desires to have and than the delay is an oxymoron. 
On the other hand, 189 is totally based on points and gives the liberty to settle in any state.

Processing time in the website is a stake contrasts and differ by over 3-4 months.

If anyone has any logical explanation or some insights , please do share.


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

aise said:


> Avcor said:
> 
> 
> > I found this article and thought this might be a good read to understand the Immigration Program. P. 8-9. It did not answer all my questions but helped me gain some clarity of the current situation.
> ...


If that is the case, it should apply to both 189 and 190. Honestly before the invite , the state validates the individuals experience and educational background before issuing an invite , which means 190 has an additional check and an additional overhead charges too ( 300 AUD ) , and still it suffers delayed processing.


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

Sunny2018 said:


> If that is the case, it should apply to both 189 and 190. Honestly before the invite , the state validates the individuals experience and educational background before issuing an invite , which means 190 has an additional check and an additional overhead charges too ( 300 AUD ) , and still it suffers delayed processing.


You are totally right on that. There is no proper explanation about 190 visa delays. And that gives me hope.  I hope they will start issuing speedy grants soon.


Also,

It says 'As at 28 February 2019, the Migration and Child Program had delivered 101,792 places.' That means they did not reach the cap yet, the speculation about reaching the cap is over.


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

aise said:


> You are totally right on that. There is no proper explanation about 190 visa delays. And that gives me hope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let’s hope they start speeding things up. But based on their website, the average processing time for 189 is 6-7 months and for 190 is 9-11 months. Still don’t quiet understand the bias. But I hear from some members , that the number of grants reported in the forum is not even 1%. So, let’s hope of an early grant.
May the force be with us.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

aise said:


> You are totally right on that. There is no proper explanation about 190 visa delays. And that gives me hope.  I hope they will start issuing speedy grants soon.
> 
> 
> Also,
> ...



Precisely!! They have not reached their overall "ceiling" limit as yet, however, the question lies whether SC190 has reached its' "ceiling" limit for the migration year 2018-2019. This, unfortunately, was not provided in the article. 

It is good to see grants given to older cases. Hopefully, once these are completed, we see some movement in the SC190 category. layball:


----------



## nikita9 (Feb 7, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> They will still visit your file, just not before the 28 days (or how ever long was given to respond to the CO request).
> 
> You can try submitting a DHA Feedback (Suggestion) form, stating that the button didn't appear for you, and just wanted to flag the UI inconsistency with Immiaccount - and they may shoot through your feedback to your CO / CO team.
> 
> We did the above when we were asked for evidence we had already submitted (submitting a feedback suggestion blaming / suggesting improvements to Immiaccount in a roundabout way) and got a finalisation in less than a week.


Hi 
I am very pleased to inform that we have received the grant.

Thanks for all your help. this forum is very helpful.

Thanks
Nikita


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

nikita9 said:


> Hi
> I am very pleased to inform that we have received the grant.
> 
> Thanks for all your help. this forum is very helpful.
> ...



Congratulations!! What is your ANZSCO, and lodgment date? Thanks


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

nikita9 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am very pleased to inform that we have received the grant.
> 
> ...




Congrats can u please share ur timeline 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ClarkInOz (Sep 12, 2018)

Sunny2018 said:


> Good article but non the less really never explains why 189 is given priority over 190.
> Really quizzical since the state sponsorship means the state accepts that such individuals are ones which the state desires to have and than the delay is an oxymoron.
> On the other hand, 189 is totally based on points and gives the liberty to settle in any state.
> 
> ...


The question is why did they stop granting 190s.
According to immitracker until October last year the average time was between 80 and 110 days. It has been 142 for me with no contact. 
I guess something happened on the way


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

I scrolled down to June and July 2018 applications on immitracker and I noticed that their grants was stopped as well and then they start getting grants or Co contact from mid November.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Sunny2018 said:


> If that is the case, it should apply to both 189 and 190. Honestly before the invite , the state validates the individuals experience and educational background before issuing an invite , which means 190 has an additional check and an additional overhead charges too ( 300 AUD ) , and still it suffers delayed processing.


State/territories do not speak to DHA - and the quality of checks state/territories do pale in comparison to the capacity DHA has - particularly for skilled employment points claims (using Australian High Commission resources overseas, facial recognition tech, ASIO resources etc. etc.). 

190 is slower _relative_ to 189 - the majority of 190 grants observed on this forum are still well within the global processing time published on the DHA website. 

My own 2 cents is 189 is being prioritised at the moment to keep their pipeline clear after the larger invitation rounds toward the end of last year (~4300).


----------



## nikita9 (Feb 7, 2018)

*nikita9*



Avcor said:


> Congratulations!! What is your ANZSCO, and lodgment date? Thanks


15 Oct 2018
CO Contacted 23 Jan2019 with a query
Final grant : 2 Apr


----------



## sunday82 (Feb 21, 2018)

nikita9 said:


> 15 Oct 2018
> 
> CO Contacted 23 Jan2019 with a query
> 
> Final grant : 2 Apr




Are you 190? One of tour previous posts says 189.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starmock (Mar 2, 2019)

Onshore 190 applicants, sorry for asking this again. Did you also provided a Victorian national police record check in the Evidence of Character section after lodging? Or did a CO specifically asked for one after a CO contact? 

I’ve been here in Melbourne for about a year and 8 months already.

I only attached overseas police clearances where I previously worked and I was thinking if it’s mandatory to provide one from Victoria Police.

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

starmock said:


> Onshore 190 applicants, sorry for asking this again. Did you also provided a Victorian national police record check in the Evidence of Character section after lodging? Or did a CO specifically asked for one after a CO contact?
> 
> I’ve been here in Melbourne for about a year and 8 months already.
> 
> ...


Only an AFP check is required, not the state/territory ones. 

Since you've been here more than a year, you would need one. 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/character


----------



## starmock (Mar 2, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Only an AFP check is required, not the state/territory ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for that! Was close to doing the victorian police check.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSA (Jun 26, 2018)

*Psa*



nikita9 said:


> 15 Oct 2018
> CO Contacted 23 Jan2019 with a query
> Final grant : 2 Apr


What was the CO query?


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

ClarkInOz said:


> The question is why did they stop granting 190s.
> According to immitracker until October last year the average time was between 80 and 110 days. It has been 142 for me with no contact.
> I guess something happened on the way


I wonder if DoHA has reached or close to reaching the ceiling for SC190 for the migration program 2018-2019, therefore are waiting for the final numbers to be released from the Department. Does anyone know or can clarify this? 

I suspect DoHA may be counting the number of applications to be processed in the upcoming months for SC190 until June 30th 2019.

I stand to be corrected, as these are just speculations from my end :tsk:


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

It seems as another droughty week for 190 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Avcor said:


> I wonder if DoHA has reached or close to reaching the ceiling for SC190 for the migration program 2018-2019, therefore are waiting for the final numbers to be released from the Department. Does anyone know or can clarify this?
> 
> I suspect DoHA may be counting the number of applications to be processed in the upcoming months for SC190 until June 30th 2019.
> 
> I stand to be corrected, as these are just speculations from my end :tsk:


I have a gut feeling for some reason something has gone wrong that is why they have stopped SC190 visa processing. I am just thinking out aloud. I may be wrong too. Stop speculating, stop tracking. I am doing the same.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Is there a Seperate limits for 189, 190 and where could we find those upper limits.
So far from what I have read on this forum, the grants are not many and may not reach 162k. So, as pointed out by others in this forum, is it right that there could be a upper limit for different types of visas ( 189, 190)


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

I sent an inquiry to ISCAH (Immigration Consultation Office) asking them about the current trend for Visa 190. Here it's my question and their response.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Q: It has been noticed that there is an obvious delay in the 190 and 489 grants compared to 189 grants which are really quick. Is there any reason for this trend ???

A: I think just different processing teams .
We have not seen anything to suggest it is a policy change


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Looking at the recent trends and comments I am getting tensed. As applicants from October, November or even before have not got a grant what will happen to those who will lodge their visa application this month like me.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Mina2022 said:


> I sent an inquiry to ISCAH (Immigration Consultation Office) asking them about the current trend for Visa 190. Here it's my question and their response.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



What do they mean why different processing teams? Did ISCAH share more light on this?


----------



## nikita9 (Feb 7, 2018)

Avcor said:


> Congratulations!! What is your ANZSCO, and lodgment date? Thanks


261313
Lodgement date :15 Oct 2015


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Avcor said:


> What do they mean why different processing teams? Did ISCAH share more light on this?




This is the only response I have received from ISCAH. I believe that they meant that every visa category has its own C.O processing team and each team has its own timing..... But I am not sure.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

nikita9 said:


> 261313
> Lodgement date :15 Oct 2015


wht 2015 ? after 4 years u got ur grant please tell me its 2018 iam afraid now


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

nikita9 said:


> 261313
> Lodgement date :15 Oct 2015


Congratulations. Good luck for your future.

Is it 2015? Really . I see your posts in 189 grants as well. So did you receive 189 or 190 grant.


----------



## hiennguyen89 (Oct 4, 2018)

I lodged 190 onshore, recently I got Contact Co. I was back my home country few days ago. what I need to do? Fill any form ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

hiennguyen89 said:


> I lodged 190 onshore, recently I got Contact Co. I was back my home country few days ago. what I need to do? Fill any form ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What was the CO contact for? Mind sharing your timeline?


----------



## Moose* (Jan 19, 2019)

Do you think there is any difference in processing time between an Onshore and a Offshore application being processed, if lodged on the same day? Does it even make a difference?

My second question, is there just the Adelaide processing center?


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

75 points are good for 261312. I would suggest you to wait for 189 invite. As per current trend, 189 grants are coming within 3-4 months, whereas for 190, it's taking longer.


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi, I recently lodged EOI with NSW and VIC on 29/03/19 with 75+5 points. Any thoughts on when we can expect invites.. I am less hopeful on 189 now


Csp23
online
New Member
Join: Nov 2018
Posts: 8

2 minutes ago · #1841
75 points are good for 261312. I would suggest you to wait for 189 invite. As per current trend, 189 grants are coming within 3-4 months, whereas for 190, it's taking longer.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Moose* said:


> Do you think there is any difference in processing time between an Onshore and a Offshore application being processed, if lodged on the same day? Does it even make a difference?
> 
> My second question, is there just the Adelaide processing center?


So many moving parts hard to say - offshore work experience may be harder to verify / slower due to having to liaise with Australian High Commissions overseas for example, someone onshore already immigration cleared may have less of a threshold to meet from a security vetting perspective etc. 

There are processing centers all over Australia, but Adelaide is one of the processing centers that handles general skilled migration visas (189/190/489).


----------



## chongchien (Aug 24, 2018)

is it possible to transfer an application (paid) for 190 to a new application say 186?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

chongchien said:


> is it possible to transfer an application (paid) for 190 to a new application say 186?


Don't think so mate.

You may be able to withdraw your 190 and request a refund (at DHA's discretion). 

Otherwise you can have more than one visa application in the pipeline - the visa finalised last will replace any previous ones granted.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear Members, Please tell me when the state sends a nomination to the applicant Do they verify the employment details as well? 

If yes then the DIBP verifies the employment details again when we lodge the visa?


----------



## Chipdale (Apr 3, 2019)

Hello, I would like to know if it is permitted to add more employment evidence after lodging.
I lodged 190 visa in February 2019 and my status is still says recieved and 190 grants seems to have stalled.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Chipdale said:


> Hello, I would like to know if it is permitted to add more employment evidence after lodging.
> I lodged 190 visa in February 2019 and my status is still says recieved and 190 grants seems to have stalled.


You can keep uploading any documents you want till you get the grant
There is no time limit as such
Only the max documents limit of 60 per applicant

But take care to upload documents only which are actually helpful in proving your case
Uploading that you won the 100m race in your office will not help

Cheers


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

Has anyone noticed that immi tracker has reported nothing for 3 days now? Is it normal or a worrying trend?


----------



## Chipdale (Apr 3, 2019)

Thank you for the fast response #NB, and no race championships as evidence noted😁


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

mike_alpha said:


> Has anyone noticed that immi tracker has reported nothing for 3 days now? Is it normal or a worrying trend?


I have the same question very depressing to see no grants for 3 days.... Hope that they might clear all pending at once in April at least till January.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

NB said:


> You can keep uploading any documents you want till you get the grant
> There is no time limit as such
> Only the max documents limit of 60 per applicant
> 
> ...


And don't spend all your quota (60 docs) for the first round, you might need the spare one in case CO contact.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear Members, Please tell me when the state sends a nomination to the applicant Do they verify the employment details as well?
> 
> If yes then the DIBP verifies the employment details again when we lodge the visa?


It depends on your CO, they have rights to do so. For my case, State did the verification, and not sure about DoHA as the application is on going 


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Same question here. Very worrying situation. It's like frozen



mike_alpha said:


> Has anyone noticed that immi tracker has reported nothing for 3 days now? Is it normal or a worrying trend?


----------



## LeBijou (Dec 19, 2018)

Am I seeing correctly....last grant 1 April??


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Correct... how frustrating 



LeBijou said:


> Am I seeing correctly....last grant 1 April??


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

HOPE2018 said:


> Correct... how frustrating


 if only CO see this forum and empathize with our wait and emotions

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Guys, What is immi tracker? and how do we see those results?


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

vattic said:


> Guys, What is immi tracker? and how do we see those results?



https://myimmitracker.com/


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Avcor said:


> https://myimmitracker.com/


Thanks, But that actually needs to pay a subscription of $12 per month to get into those results right? I signed up for free, seems like not much information with the free account.


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm trying to apply for SC190 for QLD. It is closed now, they are going to open in July. So how do we handle this situation? 
1. Do I need to withdraw my current submission and re-submit back after they open in July?
2. Any experience from previous years on this? Opportunity for 70 points to get once it is opened?


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

One of my friends has received his direct grant 3 hours back......... His lodgement date for Visa 190 is 28.11.18

It's extremely wired that DoHA is working in the weekend.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Mina2022 said:


> One of my friends has received his direct grant 3 hours back......... His lodgement date for Visa 190 is 28.11.18
> 
> It's extremely wired that DoHA is working in the weekend.


Congratulations to your friend


----------



## redpill (Dec 14, 2018)

Hi, For Electrical Engineer - 233311 which is the best state for 190?
And how are the chances?
Points - 70 (including 5 for state nomination)


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

vattic said:


> I'm trying to apply for SC190 for QLD. It is closed now, they are going to open in July. So how do we handle this situation?
> 1. Do I need to withdraw my current submission and re-submit back after they open in July?
> 2. Any experience from previous years on this? Opportunity for 70 points to get once it is opened?


Need to wait till QLD opens


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

That's good news to know something's happening in the background may i know which state and code? 



Mina2022 said:


> One of my friends has received his direct grant 3 hours back......... His lodgement date for Visa 190 is 28.11.18
> 
> It's extremely wired that DoHA is working in the weekend.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

It will be great if your friend could update immitracker.



SG said:


> Mina2022 said:
> 
> 
> > One of my friends has received his direct grant 3 hours back......... His lodgement date for Visa 190 is 28.11.18
> ...


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> One of my friends has received his direct grant 3 hours back......... His lodgement date for Visa 190 is 28.11.18
> 
> It's extremely wired that DoHA is working in the weekend.


Congrats to your friend. Looks like reviving hope and beleieve many more Nov-Dec direct grants coming this April


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

HOPE2018 said:


> That's good news to know something's happening in the background may i know which state and code?


QLD.......... Mechanical Engineer


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> One of my friends has received his direct grant 3 hours back......... His lodgement date for Visa 190 is 28.11.18
> 
> It's extremely wired that DoHA is working in the weekend.


Good news!

Grants were being reported on Saturdays . I assume they are scheduling the emails for next day if not actually working.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Mina2022 said:


> One of my friends has received his direct grant 3 hours back......... His lodgement date for Visa 190 is 28.11.18
> 
> It's extremely wired that DoHA is working in the weekend.


Congratulations to your friend!
I’m still not getting my hopes high since there isn’t a single December grant yet and quite a lot of us on this forum who have applied in November 2018 haven’t yet received their grant. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Same here. Let's wait and watch


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> One of my friends has received his direct grant 3 hours back......... His lodgement date for Visa 190 is 28.11.18
> 
> It's extremely wired that DoHA is working in the weekend.




Congratulations to him!

You next buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hafiztariq1985 (Jan 18, 2019)

Accountant visa lodged 135 days no response 🤔


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear Members, I have lodged my visa application for 190 NSW. Seeing the comments I guess I have to wait till September or October for my visa grant


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear Members, I have lodged my visa application for 190 NSW. Seeing the comments I guess I have to wait till September or October for my visa grant


Good Luck mahnoor for your Grant. It's taking time for 190 Grants. Hope everyone gets it sooner!


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

SG said:


> Good Luck mahnoor for your Grant. It's taking time for 190 Grants. Hope everyone gets it sooner!


Thank You SG. I hope you'll get much Sooner than Mine


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Thank You SG. I hope you'll get much Sooner than Mine


Thank you for the lovely wishes mahnoor  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chongchien (Aug 24, 2018)

lodged mine mar2. looking at immitracker is so demotivating...




Hafiztariq1985 said:


> Accountant visa lodged 135 days no response 🤔


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hafiztariq1985 said:


> Accountant visa lodged 135 days no response 🤔



Today is my 130th Day.......... Still NO Response


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

Yeah that is true. I see Jan 12, 2019 189 getting direct grant while for 190, many from nov-dec yet to get a CO or direct grant .
Hope they speed the processing soon


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

Today is my 137th Day.......... Still NO Response


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

Patience is the only way to go forward . I know it is frustrating . I hope you could probably utilise this time to improve your skills or take up some courses which will help you once you get your grant


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Mina2022 said:


> Today is my 130th Day.......... Still NO Response


Day 122. No response.


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

I guess.. its only 49 days for us... Thus, I am not allowed to compaint..


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

We have been hopeful for quite some time now. In February, we thought March would change things for us. It didn't. In March we thought they would expedite 190 processing in April, which has been disappointing so far. I am not predicting anything anymore. I am yet to see a single grant for visa lodged in December 2018 on myimmitracker which is very disheartening.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

SC190ASAP said:


> We have been hopeful for quite some time now. In February, we thought March would change things for us. It didn't. In March we thought they would expedite 190 processing in April, which has been disappointing so far. I am not predicting anything anymore. I am yet to see a single grant for visa lodged in December 2018 on myimmitracker which is very disheartening.




Yeah it's been 1 week not even single grant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

nelutla said:


> Yeah it's been 1 week not even single grant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forget it. Let's just forget the fact that we have lodged our applications and go about our daily routine. That would perhaps help us in getting distracted from horrible visa processing timelines.


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Seniors, Can I submit two EOI in parallel with different code if I have positive assessment ?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

SC190ASAP said:


> Forget it. Let's just forget the fact that we have lodged our applications and go about our daily routine. That would perhaps help us in getting distracted from horrible visa processing timelines.




Was trying to that from last 15 days but can't seeing 189 grants 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> Day 122. No response.


Does anyone want to compete with my 321 days of waiting? =)
Logged on 22/05/18, CO contact on Aug 18 and since then all I see in my online account it 'Further Processing'. I'm pretty sure there are those who are waiting even longer.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

AlexOz said:


> Does anyone want to compete with my 321 days of waiting? =)
> Logged on 22/05/18, CO contact on Aug 18 and since then all I see in my online account it 'Further Processing'. I'm pretty sure there are those who are waiting even longer.


Unbelievable. I read here a few people on this forum have contacted DoHA by submitting a feedback form after their waiting time passed 9 months. You can try doing the same perhaps.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

hanak said:


> Today is my 137th Day.......... Still NO Response


Hi,
That means not even a CO contact. Is the status in your immi account still the same when you lodged


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

What was the CO contact for? 




AlexOz said:


> SC190ASAP said:
> 
> 
> > Day 122. No response.
> ...


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

st080805 said:


> Hi,
> That means not even a CO contact. Is the status in your immi account still the same when you lodged


Hi,
Not yet!
Status since 22nd November is Received....


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

@hanak: hopefully April should bring in good news of direct grant to you 😀 
Good luck mate


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

st080805 said:


> @hanak: hopefully April should bring in good news of direct grant to you 😀
> Good luck mate


I hope so ...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

AlexOz said:


> Does anyone want to compete with my 321 days of waiting? =)
> Logged on 22/05/18, CO contact on Aug 18 and since then all I see in my online account it 'Further Processing'. I'm pretty sure there are those who are waiting even longer.


Hi,

I recommend you send feedback mate asap and inform Doha about your case.
YOu can write a good essay feedback to them which highlights your case in the end.

Cheers


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> We have been hopeful for quite some time now. In February, we thought March would change things for us. It didn't. In March we thought they would expedite 190 processing in April, which has been disappointing so far. I am not predicting anything anymore. I am yet to see a single grant for visa lodged in December 2018 on myimmitracker which is very disheartening.




I don’t see good news yet but I certainly feel more positive than before. July ‘18 - Apr ‘19 we have 585 grants reported for 190 on myimmi. July ‘17 to June ‘18 we had 849 grants. Given the number of respondents, I strongly believe myimmi shows good direction in terms of what may happen for the rest of the year. Which means we might see a spurt in 190 grants in the last few months. This is unless the quota for 190 reduced this year vs last year of which I have no information.

Secondly, the cap for 189 has reduced from 40k to 18k for the coming year which may mean that the department is heavily focusing on granting as many 189s to reduce waiting periods next year.

Stay positive!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

heretic87 said:


> SC190ASAP said:
> 
> 
> > We have been hopeful for quite some time now. In February, we thought March would change things for us. It didn't. In March we thought they would expedite 190 processing in April, which has been disappointing so far. I am not predicting anything anymore. I am yet to see a single grant for visa lodged in December 2018 on myimmitracker which is very disheartening.
> ...


That's a good analysis. The problem is that I don't get when do those 'last few months' start.. when there will be a spurt in grants given which we're all so desperately waiting for.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

What about those grants which were issued for lodgement dates in feb. Are those special cases ?


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> That's a good analysis. The problem is that I don't get when do those 'last few months' start.. when there will be a spurt in grants given which we're all so desperately waiting for.




Last year between Jan-Mar there were 129 grants. This year there were 149 grants in the same period. Last year Apr-Jun there were 286 grants, if we stay on track with last year we will make last years numbers (we are currently ~ 260 grants short of last year).

Last year there was a big spurt in May and June (approx 100 grants per month).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

heretic87 said:


> SC190ASAP said:
> 
> 
> > That's a good analysis. The problem is that I don't get when do those 'last few months' start.. when there will be a spurt in grants given which we're all so desperately waiting for.
> ...


That is good . So in terms of months of movement during the May - June period of last year, do you have any idea . Since currently it looks like nov 2018 is getting grants or CO. Will it be able to clear until March April during the May June period ?


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

Sunny2018 said:


> That is good . So in terms of months of movement during the May - June period of last year, do you have any idea . Since currently it looks like nov 2018 is getting grants or CO. Will it be able to clear until March April during the May June period ?




Not quite sure about that. But certainly March/April would be very aggressive. We should at best hope that it clears Jan, everything else is a bonus. Right now, there are about 200 lodgements still waiting for grants where lodge date is between 1st Sep-31st Jan. And if things go as last year, then we are talking if 250 odd grants. That should give you some idea




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> Unbelievable. I read here a few people on this forum have contacted DoHA by submitting a feedback form after their waiting time passed 9 months. You can try doing the same perhaps.


I tried that but they only reply with templates when your case is within global processing times. And it is up to 11 months now (


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

mike_alpha said:


> What was the CO contact for?


form 80 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

heretic87 said:


> SC190ASAP said:
> 
> 
> > That's a good analysis. The problem is that I don't get when do those 'last few months' start.. when there will be a spurt in grants given which we're all so desperately waiting for.
> ...


Thanks for your information. Sitting tight now till there is that spike.


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

heretic87 said:


> Not quite sure about that. But certainly March/April would be very aggressive. We should at best hope that it clears Jan, everything else is a bonus. Right now, there are about 200 lodgements still waiting for grants where lodge date is between 1st Sep-31st Jan. And if things go as last year, then we are talking if 250 odd grants. That should give you some idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see. Reason why i asked was because my friend if he had waited would have got 188 invite this April round. He has lodged his 190 NSW in March. He has all his documents to the fullest and hoping for a direct grant. So, was on his behalf , wanted to know if the decision was correct or should have rather filed 189 after getting invite in this April round ( the way 189 grants are given, looks like he would have got it by June - July ) . Hopefully when the July quota opens , hopefully his March application could get a grant


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear Members, I have lodged my visa application for 190 NSW. Seeing the comments I guess I have to wait till September or October for my visa grant


Dear Members, 

please help in advising the current turn around time for ANZSCO code 261111 (BA) with 80 points for NSW and Victoria ?? I understand it is hard to predict in case of 190 . I filed for EOI in March end 2019. 

But if you are aware of latest case which got granted will help in assessing the situation. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeBijou (Dec 19, 2018)

Does anyone know if the processing times are inclusive or exclusive. In other words when you reach 11 months or when the 11th month is over. When exactly would you send the feedback?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

LeBijou said:


> Does anyone know if the processing times are inclusive or exclusive. In other words when you reach 11 months or when the 11th month is over. When exactly would you send the feedback?


The processing times keep changing from month to month
It’s not as if you will be hanged if you apply a bit late or early
Don’t expect miracles with the submission of the form, or you will be disappointed 

Just submit the feedback form when you have crossed 11 months, for what it is worth

Cheers


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Over 100 days too no response


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

Sunny2018 said:


> I see. Reason why i asked was because my friend if he had waited would have got 188 invite this April round. He has lodged his 190 NSW in March. He has all his documents to the fullest and hoping for a direct grant. So, was on his behalf , wanted to know if the decision was correct or should have rather filed 189 after getting invite in this April round ( the way 189 grants are given, looks like he would have got it by June - July ) . Hopefully when the July quota opens , hopefully his March application could get a grant




It is very difficult to predict what will happen to 189 grants in the next few months. For now they seem to be coming pretty fast but eventually that may change. Technically 190 has a priority over 189 but as you can see that isn’t true right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

fromncr said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> please help in advising the current turn around time for ANZSCO code 261111 (BA) with 80 points for NSW and Victoria ?? I understand it is hard to predict in case of 190 . I filed for EOI in March end 2019.
> 
> ...


Visa lodging for 190 and waiting for grant is a different ball game. 
Submitting EOI for 190 and waiting for invite is totally different. Timelines and processing times apply after visa is lodged,


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

heretic87 said:


> It is very difficult to predict what will happen to 189 grants in the next few months. For now they seem to be coming pretty fast but eventually that may change. Technically 190 has a priority over 189 but as you can see that isn’t true right now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah true. Just that immi tracker shows how a feb 12,2019 has received a grant on April 8,2019. It is happening within 60 days. Since I told him that not to loose an opportunity when it is presented and better make use Of it. I just wish for him, to have it without too much delay , say hopefully by year end


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Sunny2018 said:


> Yeah true. Just that immi tracker shows how a feb 12,2019 has received a grant on April 8,2019. It is happening within 60 days. Since I told him that not to loose an opportunity when it is presented and better make use Of it. I just wish for him, to have it without too much delay , say hopefully by year end


Another Feb lodge grant reported today? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

I guess we should have lodged couple of days later in Feb rather than on Jan 30th 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

Harini227 said:


> Sunny2018 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah true. Just that immi tracker shows how a feb 12,2019 has received a grant on April 8,2019. It is happening within 60 days. Since I told him that not to loose an opportunity when it is presented and better make use Of it. I just wish for him, to have it without too much delay , say hopefully by year end
> ...


Yes but 189. Mechanical engineer from China


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

heretic87 said:


> It is very difficult to predict what will happen to 189 grants in the next few months. For now they seem to be coming pretty fast but eventually that may change. Technically 190 has a priority over 189 but as you can see that isn’t true right now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What impact do you think elections would make to the visa processing times?


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> What impact do you think elections would make to the visa processing times?




Not an expert at this but from what I know, 2019-20 migration levels have already been decided. So ideally elections shouldn’t really have any impact. We can expect a slowdown towards the extreme *** end of the year (last week of June) which is normal for every year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moose* (Jan 19, 2019)

Someone on another forum received their 190 grant April 8th. They lodged on November 28th, Cardiac technician. 131 days and a direct grant.


----------



## StlCardinal (Oct 3, 2018)

Moose* said:


> Someone on another forum received their 190 grant April 8th. They lodged on November 28th, Cardiac technician. 131 days and a direct grant.



This is a good sign it seems to be moving atleast after a long time.


----------



## Ariel_10 (Oct 10, 2018)

Hello,
I am very happy and want to share with you that me and my husband received our DG today.
Anzsco code – 261312 (Developer Programmer)
Offshore – 2 applicants
SS - VIC
ITA – 08 November 2018
Visa lodged- 28 November 2018
Direct Grant - 8 April 2019
Best wishes to all of you who are still waiting!


----------



## saravanaprabhu (May 8, 2017)

Ariel_10 said:


> Hello,
> I am very happy and want to share with you that me and my husband received our DG today.
> Anzsco code – 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Offshore – 2 applicants
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Ariel_10 said:


> Hello,
> I am very happy and want to share with you that me and my husband received our DG today.
> Anzsco code – 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Offshore – 2 applicants
> ...


Congratulations mate, just saw your case on myimmi and it's very good signal of Nov

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ClarkInOz (Sep 12, 2018)

I wish I could be a fly and see what criteria they use to approve visas. 
Obviously the date of application doesn't matter. 
Onshore/offshore seems to be irrelevant too. 
Points only count for invitations. 

147 days...


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Maggo1234 said:


> Seniors, Can I submit two EOI in parallel with different code if I have positive assessment ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Can someone please help, I have currently positive assessment for Software tester but wanted to get reassessed as Software Engineer. One of my friend have got it done. But i have doubt if this may cause issue at later stage ? Both Software tester and software engineer has same roles and responsibilities. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

Hello Everyone
190 - Off Shore Application - 55 days done..medicals, PC, form 80 submitted..without English test - American Passport. With 75 points..
Waiting for grant
How long it might take for the grant? Any idea for offshore ?????


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Ariel_10 said:


> Hello,
> I am very happy and want to share with you that me and my husband received our DG today.
> Anzsco code – 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Offshore – 2 applicants
> ...




Congrats can u please share ru onshore or offshore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

nelutla said:


> Congrats can u please share ru onshore or offshore
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Got u didn't ur signature offshore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Moose* said:


> Someone on another forum received their 190 grant April 8th. They lodged on November 28th, Cardiac technician. 131 days and a direct grant.


Good to know it's moving.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Ariel_10 said:


> Hello,
> I am very happy and want to share with you that me and my husband received our DG today.
> Anzsco code – 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Offshore – 2 applicants
> ...


Congratulations Ariel_10


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

SG said:


> Good to know it's moving.




Hi SG are they prioritising offshore now ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

*Nov/Dec*

Looks like November lodgements are getting processed. If anyone with Dec lodgement date hears anything back please update on the forum. Thanks for your help guys. And congrats to all those who have been granted!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

nelutla said:


> Hi SG are they prioritising offshore now ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no idea about that. It's only when we see 190 Grants pouring in. 190 is too slow as of now whereas 189 has picked up quite a good pace!


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Have a positive feeling. December grants or CO should start flowing soon and by end of April , should reach into Jan 2019 finally


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Love your positive thinking and really pray what you are saying comes true. 


st080805 said:


> Have a positive feeling. December grants or CO should start flowing soon and by end of April , should reach into Jan 2019 finally


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

I hope before Easter holidays which are starting next week they gave grant to December applicants same as they done before Christmas holidays.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Hopefully good Friday should bring in good news.


----------



## girishsg.ba (Jun 6, 2018)

Ariel_10 said:


> Hello,
> I am very happy and want to share with you that me and my husband received our DG today.
> Anzsco code – 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Offshore – 2 applicants
> ...


 Congratulations!


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

Ariel_10 said:


> Hello,
> I am very happy and want to share with you that me and my husband received our DG today.
> Anzsco code – 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Offshore – 2 applicants
> ...


Congrats Ariel! Wish everyone on this forum a speedy grant.

Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

Congratulations for getting grant. I am waiting for some December Co Contact or grants.


----------



## Moose* (Jan 19, 2019)

I had case officer contact April 9th for form 47a for migrating dependent child over 18yrs and non migrating non-dependent children over 18yrs. 

I responded today April 9th and clicked the button to alert them, now I am in further assessment. 

144 days since I first lodged.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Moose* said:


> I had case officer contact April 9th for form 47a for migrating dependent child over 18yrs and non migrating non-dependent children over 18yrs.
> 
> I responded today April 9th and clicked the button to alert them, now I am in further assessment.
> 
> 144 days since I first lodged.


After how many days was the first CO contact?


----------



## Moose* (Jan 19, 2019)

1st contact was today, I am at 144 days.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Moose* said:


> 1st contact was today, I am at 144 days.


I see . So lodgement around Nov 18-19 2018. Hopefully you should receive the grant soon too.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

st080805 said:


> Moose* said:
> 
> 
> > 1st contact was today, I am at 144 days.
> ...


Yea. In fact good to see that there are CO contacts at least for the month of November. Some traction at least.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Yes true. There was a CO for Nov 27 or 28 in immi tracker ( don't remember exact date ) given on April 8. So looks like they may soon be moving to Dec lodgement visas


----------



## Moose* (Jan 19, 2019)

st080805 said:


> I see . So lodgement around Nov 18-19 2018. Hopefully you should receive the grant soon too.


My lodgement date was Nov 16th and you should see it in my signature on each post.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Moose* said:


> st080805 said:
> 
> 
> > I see . So lodgement around Nov 18-19 2018. Hopefully you should receive the grant soon too.
> ...


I see. I am using my mobile phone browser and can't see the signature .


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Moose* said:


> I had case officer contact April 9th for form 47a for migrating dependent child over 18yrs and non migrating non-dependent children over 18yrs.
> 
> I responded today April 9th and clicked the button to alert them, now I am in further assessment.
> 
> 144 days since I first lodged.


Hope you receive your Grant soon!


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

Ariel_10 said:


> Hello,
> I am very happy and want to share with you that me and my husband received our DG today.
> Anzsco code – 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Offshore – 2 applicants
> ...


Congratulations mate!


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Achaldoshi said:


> Congratulations for getting grant. I am waiting for some December Co Contact or grants.


Me too. However, there is not a single December 2018 case reported for DG or CO contact yet. Neither on myimmitracker nor on this forum! Sad indeed.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

SC190ASAP said:


> Me too. However, there is not a single December 2018 case reported for DG or CO contact yet. Neither on myimmitracker nor on this forum! Sad indeed.



I believe someone reported on this forum a while back that their MARA agent had cases with Lodgement 6-Dec-2018 that was granted, for end of March. I feel myimmitracker is not alway accurate and/or does not reflect all lodgements.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hope Dec cases are getting grants in the erstwhile, just we are not aware. As we are only a sample population in this forum or on immitracker. If cases are actually moving - that is all we all want at the end of the day. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Avcor said:


> SC190ASAP said:
> 
> 
> > Me too. However, there is not a single December 2018 case reported for DG or CO contact yet. Neither on myimmitracker nor on this forum! Sad indeed.
> ...


Not sure. If that is true, then it is a good news. My lodgement date too is 6th December. Agree that cases on myimmi are just a small sample and not accurate entirely.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Harini227 said:


> Hope Dec cases are getting grants in the erstwhile, just we are not aware. As we are only a sample population in this forum or on immitracker. If cases are actually moving - that is all we all want at the end of the day.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Yea. True that.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Mine is 27th December. If yours is 6th you should be hearing something before me.

Could you please let us know whenever you hear anything back? Thanks a lot

QUOTE=SC190ASAP;14846494]


Avcor said:


> SC190ASAP said:
> 
> 
> > Me too. However, there is not a single December 2018 case reported for DG or CO contact yet. Neither on
> ...


Not sure. If that is true, then it is a good news. My lodgement date too is 6th December. Agree that cases on myimmi are just a small sample and not accurate entirely.[/QUOTE]


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

HOPE2018 said:


> Mine is 27th December. If yours is 6th you should be hearing something before me.
> 
> Could you please let us know whenever you hear anything back? Thanks a lot
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Yes of course I'll be posting on the forum the moment I receive the grant.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Yes of course I'll be posting on the forum the moment I receive the grant.[/QUOTE]


Same here. Im just 10 days after SC190ASAP. As soon as I hear anything, will definitely be posting on the forum and updating myimmitracker.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Saffa_Jake812 (Feb 18, 2019)

I have lodged on 22 November (QLD Onshore) and no CO contact so far. My case is captured on Immitracker.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Avcor said:


> Yes of course I'll be posting on the forum the moment I receive the grant.



Same here. Im just 10 days after SC190ASAP. As soon as I hear anything, will definitely be posting on the forum and updating myimmitracker.

Thanks guys.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Nowadays even the posts on this 190 thread are dwindling

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Harini227 said:


> Nowadays even the posts on this 190 thread are dwindling
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Yes. Just like the grants on myimmitracker for SC190.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

THe way 189 invitations shrunk to less than 300, i think those with invites and waiting for grant are part of last batch where in the big cities are accessible. Going forward looks like getting invite for 189/190 would get difficult and with changing points, may be life changing to a lot, pushing them down the chain.


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

*190 for States*

Dear Friends

Could anyone update me difference in 190 for NSW and VIC. My agent updated me saying VIC has less chances due to large number of applicants and other stuff like VIC give preference to one who are already staying in VIC. 

Should i apply for 190 and for which states.

Thanks in advance

261313
EOI 189[75 pts]====>23rd March 2019
Waiting for Invite:fingerscrossed:


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

st080805 said:


> THe way 189 invitations shrunk to less than 300, i think those with invites and waiting for grant are part of last batch where in the big cities are accessible. Going forward looks like getting invite for 189/190 would get difficult and with changing points, may be life changing to a lot, pushing them down the chain.


You talking about April invites for 189? Did they go down to 300? That seems to me like an Iscah prediction. Nevertheless, if accurate, it is a very sharp decline in the number of invitations.


----------



## LeBijou (Dec 19, 2018)

I would like to table a theory as to why 189 is taking precedence over 190. 
Could it be because overall people who have applied for a189 generally have a higher point score than those who have applied for the 190?
Perhaps the missing parameter that explains the current situation is actually the points we have applied with. 
Personally if I had sufficient points without a state sponsorship I would have applied for a 189 which isn't restrictive. 
Any thoughts guys?


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

LeBijou said:


> I would like to table a theory as to why 189 is taking precedence over 190.
> Could it be because overall people who have applied for a189 generally have a higher point score than those who have applied for the 190?
> Perhaps the missing parameter that explains the current situation is actually the points we have applied with.
> Personally if I had sufficient points without a state sponsorship I would have applied for a 189 which isn't restrictive.
> Any thoughts guys?


That crossed my mind too because many of the February grantees have 80 points or higher. 

But no seniors in this forum believes so. I also asked Iscah, their answer was also not affirmative. They said claimed points has no bearing on processing time. So I parked that theory aside 

May be it's just temporary lag. May be once 189 backlog is under control they will shift some focus on 190. But only department knows.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> Yes. Just like the grants on myimmitracker for SC190.


189 thread is like T20 cricket now. 4s and 6s flowing. 190 is in test cricket mode. Several dot balls followed by a single !

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

We are talking about Australia here dear and you know they like playing test like one day. Don’t know what’s got into them. I hope they amp their game up


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Nostalgic moments of missing Waugh brothers, pointing , gilchrist , Andrew symonds , bevan . Looks like the good old days of Australian dream may also be missed alike


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

Extremely delighted to share my GRANT..... Received the golden mail at 4 am IST.

Initial entry date is 16 April 2019. Where can I send mail or call to get an extension??? Sorry but mind is stuck in extreme happiness...

It was a long wait of 376 days....but finally it's over.

190 lodged: 31 March 2018.

1st CO: 28 July 2018.

2nd CO: 26 Oct 2018.

Grant: 12 April 2019.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

solvaish said:


> Extremely delighted to share my GRANT..... Received the golden mail at 4 am IST.
> 
> Initial entry date is 16 April 2019. Where can I send mail or call to get an extension??? Sorry but mind is stuck in extreme happiness...
> 
> ...


Congrats!

Unfortunately you can't ask for an extension, but you can ask for it to be waived - given the short time frame though I would make preparations to do a quick validation trip.

Here is more info about getting a waiver:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...02-ied-few-months-extension.html#post14798858


----------



## aakash.chauhan (Dec 16, 2018)

solvaish said:


> Extremely delighted to share my GRANT..... Received the golden mail at 4 am IST.
> 
> Initial entry date is 16 April 2019. Where can I send mail or call to get an extension??? Sorry but mind is stuck in extreme happiness...
> 
> ...




Congratulations


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

solvaish said:


> Extremely delighted to share my GRANT..... Received the golden mail at 4 am IST.
> 
> Initial entry date is 16 April 2019. Where can I send mail or call to get an extension??? Sorry but mind is stuck in extreme happiness...
> 
> ...




Congrats can u please share for wht CO contact 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

solvaish said:


> Extremely delighted to share my GRANT..... Received the golden mail at 4 am IST.
> 
> Initial entry date is 16 April 2019. Where can I send mail or call to get an extension??? Sorry but mind is stuck in extreme happiness...
> 
> ...


Congratulations solvaish


----------



## solvaish (Jan 21, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Congrats can u please share for wht CO contact
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1st CO: Employment evidence and name change evidence, Form 80 for spouse. 

2nd CO: All PCC with maiden name and alias

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

solvaish said:


> nelutla said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats can u please share for wht CO contact
> ...


Congrats solvaish.
Can I known whether you were able to provide PCC of your spouse with maiden name and alias. Some countries they give with onl the name as in the passport


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

solvaish said:


> 1st CO: Employment evidence and name change evidence, Form 80 for spouse.
> 
> 2nd CO: All PCC with maiden name and alias
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk




Wht employment evidence they were excepting and wht all doc u have submitted for employment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1111 (Sep 12, 2018)

solvaish said:


> Extremely delighted to share my GRANT..... Received the golden mail at 4 am IST.
> 
> Initial entry date is 16 April 2019. Where can I send mail or call to get an extension??? Sorry but mind is stuck in extreme happiness...
> 
> ...


Wow congratulations!!! Great to see clearing up earlier applications. May I know who is your case officer? Thanks


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

solvaish said:


> Extremely delighted to share my GRANT..... Received the golden mail at 4 am IST.
> 
> Initial entry date is 16 April 2019. Where can I send mail or call to get an extension??? Sorry but mind is stuck in extreme happiness...
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your Visa grant.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

1111 said:


> solvaish said:
> 
> 
> > Extremely delighted to share my GRANT..... Received the golden mail at 4 am IST.
> ...


Congrats. Should be a celebration weekend. Cheers.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

solvaish said:


> Extremely delighted to share my GRANT..... Received the golden mail at 4 am IST.
> 
> Initial entry date is 16 April 2019. Where can I send mail or call to get an extension??? Sorry but mind is stuck in extreme happiness...
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Must be too much happiness after such a long wait for you.


----------



## chongchien (Aug 24, 2018)

Congrats! im sure you must be so glad after the long wait!

Just wanted to check if you/anyone else on this forum knows if a name change due to inclusion of husbands surname requires a PCC in maiden name? I dont think i would be able to get a PCC in maiden as the PCC requires a valid passport. how did you manage to get yours?




solvaish said:


> 1st CO: Employment evidence and name change evidence, Form 80 for spouse.
> 
> 2nd CO: All PCC with maiden name and alias
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamranhayat (Aug 31, 2018)

I have applied for visa under 190 2 months ago.and my baby was born after i applied for visa.So i updated my documents in immi account including passport birth certificate family registration certificate and form 1022 on 24 march.
Can anyone tell me that my baby will be added after CO is allocated to me? or in how much time my baby will be added to my application?and how the HAP id will be generated?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kamranhayat said:


> I have applied for visa under 190 2 months ago.and my baby was born after i applied for visa.So i updated my documents in immi account including passport birth certificate family registration certificate and form 1022 on 24 march.
> Can anyone tell me that my baby will be added after CO is allocated to me? or in how much time my baby will be added to my application?and how the HAP id will be generated?


Usually at the first CO contact they will be added to your Immiaccount / HAP ID generated.

You can try emailing [email protected] / [email protected] / [email protected] - it may expedite the process.


----------



## kamranhayat (Aug 31, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Usually at the first CO contact they will be added to your Immiaccount / HAP ID generated.
> 
> You can try emailing [email protected] / [email protected] / [email protected] - it may expedite the process.


Thanks for your reply. It means the process gets a bit delayed because in first CO contact baby will be added to account then I will be asked for medical of a baby.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kamranhayat said:


> Thanks for your reply. It means the process gets a bit delayed because in first CO contact baby will be added to account then I will be asked for medical of a baby.


Yes your application will be inevitably delayed as it is no longer decision ready, silver lining is adding a bub is free and you will all get PR together at the same time (saves the headache of doing it down the line I guess!)


----------



## Chipdale (Apr 3, 2019)

Is it allowed to have 2 different applications for Australian skilled work visas, I am currently awaiting for 190 visa grant applied in February 2019. I am offshore and have an employment offer for 482 visa sponsorship. Can i possibly accept and have the employer process the TSS 482 visa which takes a month or wait for the visa grant which could take 11 months 😩


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

When 189 has already reached Feb mid, am wondering what is preventing/stopping from COs looking into December for 190. If the pace is slow there is some hope. But what if there is absolutely no movement. Very disheartening. Are only backlogs for 189 a priority. Who will look into backlogs for 190. Afterall only difference between us (190) and 189 is the state sponsorship points. This is a huge decision for all of us who are waiting after investing quite some time and money into the process. Just ranting. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Harini227 said:


> When 189 has already reached Feb mid, am wondering what is preventing/stopping from COs looking into December for 190. If the pace is slow there is some hope. But what if there is absolutely no movement. Very disheartening. Are only backlogs for 189 a priority. Who will look into backlogs for 190. Afterall only difference between us (190) and 189 is the state sponsorship points. This is a huge decision for all of us who are waiting after investing quite some time and money into the process. Just ranting.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Sad indeed. Honestly, if they take up 190 processing just like they've expedited it for 189, the backlog would be cleared in a matter of just a few weeks, since the number of applications are comparatively quite less. Day 126 today and still nothing. I am yet to see a single CO contact or DG case on myimmitracker for lodgement in December 2018. If this doesn't frustrate the applicants, I don't know what will.


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

solvaish said:


> Extremely delighted to share my GRANT..... Received the golden mail at 4 am IST.
> 
> Initial entry date is 16 April 2019. Where can I send mail or call to get an extension??? Sorry but mind is stuck in extreme happiness...
> 
> ...


Many Congratulations 🎉😀


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

I understand the frustration and how furious you all feel . Seeing feb 17, 189 getting grants and for 190, we still haven't reached Dec ( though someone mentioned that MARA agent confirmed of couple of Dec applicants getting grant for 190 ). 

What choice or action can be taken from our end ?
If anyone has ideas , let gather them and see if there can be collective action.

NOTE: immigration has made it clear based on the processing time in their website and clearly diff 189 and 190.

As for my friend who filed his 190, he has enrolled for some activities both technical as well as hobby classes which is occupying him for the next 1 year.


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

There’s a recent grant for 190 case on immitracker:

Lodge: 28 Nov
Grant: 8 April direct grant!

Another case from Whatsapp group Today:

Lodge: 29 Nov
Grant: 12 April direct grant!

I guess they start moving..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Looks like Dec applicants are next inline to get their grants. May next week bring good news to all.
Good night guys . Take care


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

st080805 said:


> Looks like Dec applicants are next inline to get their grants. May next week bring good news to all.
> Good night guys . Take care


I’ve been hoping for that ‘next week’ to come from a long time now! Nevertheless, hope it comes this time! Fingers crossed! Good night and happy weekend!


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> I’ve been hoping for that ‘next week’ to come from a long time now! Nevertheless, hope it comes this time! Fingers crossed! Good night and happy weekend!


Don't worry it will all happen . Have patience and you will Be rewarded .hopefully before good Friday , I feel they would deliver good news to atleast few of them 😀
Wish you too a happy weekend


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

Da__N said:


> There’s a recent grant for 190 case on immitracker:
> 
> Lodge: 28 Nov
> Grant: 8 April direct grant!
> ...


For 12 April case, which state and job code?


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

st080805 said:


> I understand the frustration and how furious you all feel . Seeing feb 17, 189 getting grants and for 190, we still haven't reached Dec ( though someone mentioned that MARA agent confirmed of couple of Dec applicants getting grant for 190 ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My eoi date is 18 Oct 2018.
Anzsco code: 261313
Overall points 75
PTE score 10

I haven't got pre-invite yet.
Is that people scoring with 20 marks in PTE, only getting pre-invite s?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Da__N said:


> There’s a recent grant for 190 case on immitracker:
> 
> Lodge: 28 Nov
> Grant: 8 April direct grant!
> ...


That's good news. Finally we see 190 has picked up some pace!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

st080805 said:


> I understand the frustration and how furious you all feel . Seeing feb 17, 189 getting grants and for 190, we still haven't reached Dec ( though someone mentioned that MARA agent confirmed of couple of Dec applicants getting grant for 190 ).
> 
> What choice or action can be taken from our end ?
> If anyone has ideas , let gather them and see if there can be collective action.
> ...


Very nice question by you - what needs to be done during the wait for Grant.
1. Skill yourself in your domain or cross-skill (this also helps).
2. Get some certifications added to your Resume / CV.


----------



## prashantcd (Aug 11, 2018)

panne05 said:


> My eoi date is 18 Oct 2018.
> Anzsco code: 261313
> Overall points 75
> PTE score 10
> ...


just curious, why haven't you received 189 grant with 75 and EOI in 2018?


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

panne05 said:


> My eoi date is 18 Oct 2018.
> Anzsco code: 261313
> Overall points 75
> PTE score 10
> ...


Yes NSW requires high score in English

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

panne05 said:


> My eoi date is 18 Oct 2018.
> Anzsco code: 261313
> Overall points 75
> PTE score 10
> ...


If there is any chance of increasing your PTE scores to 20 points, you can proceed with that. Higher chances of receiving the invitation when you have have 85 points with 20 points in PTE.


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

Csp23 said:


> For 12 April case, which state and job code?




As far as I remember, QLD, mechanical engineer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gersus (Feb 4, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I am usually a silent follower on this forum but after what happened on April round. I decided to submit an EOI for 190 (should have done this ages ago but was hopeful on 189).

I recently submitted my EOI for Visa 190 - NSW (EOI: 12/04/2019)

My occupation is 241111 (Early Childhood Teacher)

My points are:
English - 20
Age - 25
NAATI - 5
Bachelor + Aussie study - 20
State sponsorship- 5
TOTAL: 75

Based on what I’ve read on this forum, non-pro rata occupations were getting pre-invites in 1-2 months with these points. I know things will be different now because of the cut in immigration numbers. However, I wanted to ask if you guys think I stand a chance considering my points and occupation? 

I will not ask when can I expect an invite because we cannot predict the future so there is no point asking that but I will appreciate it if anyone can share their thoughts and tell me if you honestly believe there is any hope for non-pro rata occupations with 70+5 points at the moment 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

Da__N said:


> Csp23 said:
> 
> 
> > For 12 April case, which state and job code?
> ...


Ok. Thanks.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> st080805 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Dec applicants are next inline to get their grants. May next week bring good news to all.
> ...


I lodged 27 December which is towards the end. Still not convinced that it would come soon. But hoping for the best. Happy weekend guys. And let us keep sharing and motivating each other. Cheers


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Finally, I have received the golden mails (Direct Grant) for myself and my family. All the details can be found in my signature........ Actually, A frustrating 3-years journey has finally come to an end and now I can start a new chapter in my life.

Best of luck for all of you guys......... You were extremely helpful and cooperative.


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Finally, I have received the golden mails (Direct Grant) for myself and my family. All the details can be found in my signature........ Actually, A frustrating 3-years journey has finally come to an end and now I can start a new chapter in my life.
> 
> Best of luck for all of you guys......... You were extremely helpful and cooperative.




Hi Mina! Congrats and what a great start to the weekend. You mind sharing your points breakup, occupation, lodge date and what docs you had uploaded. 

Also if you don’t mind sharing, why’s it been 3 years with a DG?

All the best for your journey!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Finally, I have received the golden mails (Direct Grant) for myself and my family. All the details can be found in my signature........ Actually, A frustrating 3-years journey has finally come to an end and now I can start a new chapter in my life.
> 
> Best of luck for all of you guys......... You were extremely helpful and cooperative.


Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Finally, I have received the golden mails (Direct Grant) for myself and my family. All the details can be found in my signature........ Actually, A frustrating 3-years journey has finally come to an end and now I can start a new chapter in my life.
> 
> Best of luck for all of you guys......... You were extremely helpful and cooperative.


Congrats please help with your details for the benefit of mobile users who cannot see the signature

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

heretic87 said:


> Hi Mina! Congrats and what a great start to the weekend. You mind sharing your points breakup, occupation, lodge date and what docs you had uploaded.
> 
> Also if you don’t mind sharing, why’s it been 3 years with a DG?
> 
> ...



Hi,

All the details can be found in my signature including points breakup, occupation, lodge date.

Documents:
1) Passport Copies
2) Birth Certificates
3) IELTS/ PTE Test Reports
4) Qualification Documents
5) Employment Documents
6) Duty Letters
7) Pay Slips and Bank Statements
8) Skill Assessment Report Copy
9) Marriage Certificate
10) Police Clearance Certificates (Qatar and Egypt)
11) Form 80
12) Form 1221
13) Form 1281
14) Military Completion Certificate
15) Personal Photos
16) Natioanl IDs (Qatar and Egypt)


I have spent 3-years for the following reasons:

1) I have struggled 5 time with IELTS exam to get the 7777's (as we don't have PTE center in Qatar)....... Then I decided to try PTE in any other country and I achieved 7777's from the first time....... I have wasted 1.5 year in this loop.

2) I submitted state sponsorship application to VIC and I fulfilled all their requirements but my case has been rejected........ I have wasted 5 months in this loop as well.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Congrats please help with your details for the benefit of mobile users who cannot see the signature
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk




It's the first time to know that signatures cannot be read on mobile phones......... Anyway, you can find my details below

ANZSCO - 233512 (Mechanical Engineer)
IELTS (1st Trial): 30/07/16 (L-7.5, R-7.5, W-6.0, S-7.0)
EA: 21/04/17 (+ve Assessment) 
EOI 189: 22/04/17
Points: Age-25, Edu-15, Exp-15, Eng-10
Total Points 65 (Without S.S)
PTE-A (1st Trial): 18/12/17 (L-69, R-78, S-90, W-76)
VIC Application: 05/02/18
VIC Rejection: 14/05/18
EOI 190 (QLD): 02/08/18
Pre-Invitation (QLD): 17/09/18
Invitation (QLD): 04/10/18
Visa Lodge: 29/11/18
Direct Grant: 12/04/19
CO Team: Adelaide (Wilson)


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> It's the first time to know that signatures cannot be read on mobile phones......... Anyway, you can find my details below
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for sharing everything Mina! Once again, very very well deserved and wish you the very best! Hope you have a smooth move to Australia (if you’re not already there)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Sorry for asking again.I have currently positive assessment for Software tester and eoi for vic 190 but wanted to get reassessed as Software Engineer. But i have doubt if this may cause issue at later stage ? Both Software tester and software engineer has same roles and responsibilities. 

Do I need to withdraw Tester eoi if i am going to apply as Software Engineer?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Mina2022 said:


> Finally, I have received the golden mails (Direct Grant) for myself and my family. All the details can be found in my signature........ Actually, A frustrating 3-years journey has finally come to an end and now I can start a new chapter in my life.
> 
> Best of luck for all of you guys......... You were extremely helpful and cooperative.


Congratulations Mina


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Finally, I have received the golden mails (Direct Grant) for myself and my family. All the details can be found in my signature........ Actually, A frustrating 3-years journey has finally come to an end and now I can start a new chapter in my life.
> 
> Best of luck for all of you guys......... You were extremely helpful and cooperative.


Congratulations Mina. You really deserved it.

Can you please tell me apart from payslips and bank statement what other employment documents did you submitted?


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> Congratulations Mina. You really deserved it.
> 
> Can you please tell me apart from payslips and bank statement what other employment documents did you submitted?



1st Company: Social Insurance 

2nd Company: Social Insurance

3rd Company: Bank Statement / Contract / Qatari Residence Permit

4th Company: Bank Statement / Payslip / Contract / Qatari Residence Permit

5th Company: Bank Statement / Job Offer / Qatari Residence Permit / Engineering Registration Card

6th Company: Bank Statement / Payslips / Job Offer / Qatari Residence Permit / Engineering Registration Card / Medical Insurance Card


----------



## Kemmie (Aug 28, 2018)

Congratulations Mina. This is Lewis. So happy for you bro.


----------



## Kemmie (Aug 28, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Finally, I have received the golden mails (Direct Grant) for myself and my family. All the details can be found in my signature........ Actually, A frustrating 3-years journey has finally come to an end and now I can start a new chapter in my life.
> 
> Best of luck for all of you guys......... You were extremely helpful and cooperative.


Many hearty congratulations bro. So glad it was direct grant for you. U deserved it bro. This is Lewis. All the best ahead to you and family. Hope to see you in Brisbane soon.


----------



## Mina2022 (Jan 18, 2018)

Kemmie said:


> Many hearty congratulations bro. So glad it was direct grant for you. U deserved it bro. This is Lewis. All the best ahead to you and family. Hope to see you in Brisbane soon.



Thanks a lot bro........ Hope to see you soon


----------



## masumbibm (Mar 26, 2018)

OK..


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Chipdale said:


> Is it allowed to have 2 different applications for Australian skilled work visas, I am currently awaiting for 190 visa grant applied in February 2019. I am offshore and have an employment offer for 482 visa sponsorship. Can i possibly accept and have the employer process the TSS 482 visa which takes a month or wait for the visa grant which could take 11 months 😩


Yes you can have multiple visas in the pipeline, but do note that the visa granted last will replace the previous visa (if any) held.

So if you get your 190 first, make sure you withdraw your 482 application.


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Yes NSW requires high score in English
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


What about vistoria?


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> Yes NSW requires high score in English
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk





panne05 said:


> What about vistoria?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Hi panne,

Higher scores, higher chances of receiving invitation. So if English scores are 20 points, whether NSW / VIC or any other states, it's great!!


----------



## Chipdale (Apr 3, 2019)

Thank you for the reply @PrettyIsotonic, I really appreciate it


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Mina2022 said:


> Thanks a lot bro........ Hope to see you soon


Congrats Mate..its been a long Journey since the RPEQ registrations.. cheers mate


----------



## Jeet123 (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi All.

Please let me know currently how long it takes for CO allocation after lodging. Also how long it takes for getting 190 visa grant.

Regards,
Jeet


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jeet123 said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Please let me know currently how long it takes for CO allocation after lodging. Also how long it takes for getting 190 visa grant.
> 
> ...


You may not know even that a co has been allocated your file

It is taking 4-6 months for grant and you will have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Jeet123 (Jan 19, 2019)

Thank you NB.

Regards,
Jeet




NB said:


> You may not know even that a co has been allocated your file
> 
> It is taking 4-6 months for grant and you will have to wait patiently
> 
> Cheers


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi guys no grants reported seems like dry week again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rabb da banda (Apr 1, 2019)

hello friends,

I have a question regarding passport details. when i go for PCC the psk refused to issue as my spouse name was not engrossed on my passport so they advised me to first update that and then i can apply for PCC. i did the same hing and i got my passport and then PCC. Now i got invite on EOI which has previous passport number. my details of passport changed after invitation and before visa lodgement. Al though i have uploaded both passport and also mentioned the reason for change in form 80. So any thing more i can do in this regard? Please suggest me.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Yes looks like it's the drought season again...


----------



## drsmabukhari (Feb 22, 2019)

nelutla said:


> Hi guys no grants reported seems like dry week again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Its just the start of the week....be hopeful :fingerscrossed:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rabb da banda said:


> hello friends,
> 
> I have a question regarding passport details. when i go for PCC the psk refused to issue as my spouse name was not engrossed on my passport so they advised me to first update that and then i can apply for PCC. i did the same hing and i got my passport and then PCC. Now i got invite on EOI which has previous passport number. my details of passport changed after invitation and before visa lodgement. Al though i have uploaded both passport and also mentioned the reason for change in form 80. So any thing more i can do in this regard? Please suggest me.


Passport number change is a very routine affair
You have done what was required

Now relax

Cheers


----------



## quiinces (Oct 9, 2016)

nelutla said:


> Hi guys no grants reported seems like dry week again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got today,,, direct grant.. had submitted on 17th Jan under 189


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

quiinces said:


> I got today,,, direct grant.. had submitted on 17th Jan under 189




Congrats brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rianess (Apr 5, 2019)

quiinces said:


> I got today,,, direct grant.. had submitted on 17th Jan under 189




Congratulations!


ANZSCO 242111 University Lecturer
VETASSESS priority processing submitted - 28 March 2019
VETASSESS priority processing lodged - 1 April 2019
VETASSESS positive skills assessment - 2 April 2019

Claimed points breakdown:
Age - 25 points
PTE-A - all 90 - 20 points
Qualification - 15 points
Work experience - 9.4 years - 15 points

189 EOI Effect Date - 4 April 2019 - 75 points


----------



## ultimate (May 7, 2018)

Got my grant on Saturday but I have just realized for a moment, really happy at last after 7 months of waiting. From September 2018 to April 2019. 190 VIC 261313 70+5. Hope everyone gonna get grant soon


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

ultimate said:


> Got my grant on Saturday but I have just realized for a moment, really happy at last after 7 months of waiting. From September 2018 to April 2019. 190 VIC 261313 70+5. Hope everyone gonna get grant soon


Congrats mate!


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

quiinces said:


> I got today,,, direct grant.. had submitted on 17th Jan under 189




Hey congrats man! Happy for you, but we are discussing 190 visas here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

ultimate said:


> Got my grant on Saturday but I have just realized for a moment, really happy at last after 7 months of waiting. From September 2018 to April 2019. 190 VIC 261313 70+5. Hope everyone gonna get grant soon




Well deserved! One hell of a Monday for you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rianess (Apr 5, 2019)

rianess said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> ANZSCO 242111 University Lecturer
> ...




Sorry, I meant to greet congratulations for the grant but my signature got mixed up with the message.


----------



## drsmabukhari (Feb 22, 2019)

quiinces said:


> I got today,,, direct grant.. had submitted on 17th Jan under 189


Congrats.


----------



## drsmabukhari (Feb 22, 2019)

quiinces said:


> I got today,,, direct grant.. had submitted on 17th Jan under 189


Congrats


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

ultimate said:


> Got my grant on Saturday but I have just realized for a moment, really happy at last after 7 months of waiting. From September 2018 to April 2019. 190 VIC 261313 70+5. Hope everyone gonna get grant soon




Congrats ..even I applied for 261313 Victoria with same points .

When can I expect invite?

I have 20 pints for English and 10 points for experience.

How many months it took for you to get invited.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drsmabukhari (Feb 22, 2019)

ultimate said:


> Got my grant on Saturday but I have just realized for a moment, really happy at last after 7 months of waiting. From September 2018 to April 2019. 190 VIC 261313 70+5. Hope everyone gonna get grant soon


Congrats. Hopefully 190 have started to pour in.....good signs


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

ultimate said:


> Got my grant on Saturday but I have just realized for a moment, really happy at last after 7 months of waiting. From September 2018 to April 2019. 190 VIC 261313 70+5. Hope everyone gonna get grant soon


Congrats. Could you please share your timeline ? Any CO Contact?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

ultimate said:


> Got my grant on Saturday but I have just realized for a moment, really happy at last after 7 months of waiting. From September 2018 to April 2019. 190 VIC 261313 70+5. Hope everyone gonna get grant soon


Awesome news!!! Congratulations


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

quiinces said:


> I got today,,, direct grant.. had submitted on 17th Jan under 189


Congratulations


----------



## ilovekoala (Mar 14, 2018)

*NSW 190 visa granted*

Hi guys,

my NSW 190 visa has been granted today.
timeline as follows

190 visa lodged : 25th Feb 2019
Point 80 (20 English + 5 Australia Experience)
Occupation: Accountant.

My friend got his grant today as well. he lodged his visa 1st March 2019.

wish you all the best.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

ilovekoala said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats and are u both offshore or onshore can u please share 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

ilovekoala said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> my NSW 190 visa has been granted today.
> timeline as follows
> ...


Congrats

I am very surprised. Is it 190?

Some of us in the forum are still waiting and we lodged in December 2018.


----------



## ilovekoala (Mar 14, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Congrats and are u both offshore or onshore can u please share
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




both of us are onshore.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

ilovekoala said:


> nelutla said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats and are u both offshore or onshore can u please share
> ...


Are both for accountant?


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

I do not know that how Department of immigration works.. we are waiting from December 2018 ( onshore) and received no response so far ..


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

ilovekoala said:


> both of us are onshore.




Thanks for sharing ur case keeps us some hope now for all who are waiting from Nov /Dec 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilovekoala (Mar 14, 2018)

HOPE2018 said:


> Congrats
> 
> I am very surprised. Is it 190?
> 
> Some of us in the forum are still waiting and we lodged in December 2018.



it's 190. 
we are young (26 years old) and graduated from Australian university. No family. no criminal records. maybe that's why it was quick.


----------



## ilovekoala (Mar 14, 2018)

HOPE2018 said:


> Are both for accountant?


my friend is an elementary school teacher.


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

I guess it’s all depend on the luck.. I also graduated from Australian university, no criminal record, young applicant, Accountant. But still no response..


----------



## starmock (Mar 2, 2019)

Anyone lodged their visa in November, December or January, has 80pts or more and are currently onshore but has not received their grants yet?


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

starmock said:


> Anyone lodged their visa in November, December or January, has 80pts or more and are currently onshore but has not received their grants yet?


Yes I am 80+5. Nothing yet


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Darwin onshore said:


> I guess it’s all depend on the luck.. I also graduated from Australian university, no criminal record, young applicant, Accountant. But still no response..


It’s not luck
It’s the quality of the application and the strength of the evidence that determines the time taken for processing 

I still have the record of the fastest grant in recent times and not only here but also in nz
Once can be coincidence, but surely not twice

Cheers


----------



## Saffa_Jake812 (Feb 18, 2019)

starmock said:


> Anyone lodged their visa in November, December or January, has 80pts or more and are currently onshore but has not received their grants yet?


75 points here, onshore and lodged on 22 November. No contact received to date.


----------



## ilovekoala (Mar 14, 2018)

Darwin onshore said:


> I guess it’s all depend on the luck.. I also graduated from Australian university, no criminal record, young applicant, Accountant. But still no response..



my friend personally knows 3 people who got their 190 visa granted this month. 
they applied for the visa in Jan and Feb.


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Good Quality of proof matters when you claim points for Employment I didnot claim any points for employment. My application was quite simple and straightforward as an Australian young graduate and NT government sponsership. Even though there was not any overseas education in my application.


----------



## starmock (Mar 2, 2019)

HOPE2018 said:


> Yes I am 80+5. Nothing yet



And I’m assuming you have 20pts in english test, correct?

It’s strange how they handle it. I have 75+5, 20pts english and onshore, which is similar to koala, but lodged 25/3 and in VIC. Hopes are alive now to get a quick grant. Not expecting though.


----------



## ilovekoala (Mar 14, 2018)

Darwin onshore said:


> Good Quality of proof matters when you claim points for Employment I didnot claim any points for employment. My application was quite simple and straightforward as an Australian young graduate and NT government sponsership. Even though there was not any overseas education in my application.


what's your nationality? maybe they look at the nationality too?


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Strange they do not look at the nationality when they grant 485 ( graduate visa) in a week ..


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

starmock said:


> HOPE2018 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I am 80+5. Nothing yet
> ...


Yes 20 in English but in WA. Haven't heard of any WA 190 grants since introduced in October. And I was invited in the first round for accountant. Can't say what they're doing. But hope we all get granted soon.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

starmock said:


> And I’m assuming you have 20pts in english test, correct?
> 
> It’s strange how they handle it. I have 75+5, 20pts english and onshore, which is similar to koala, but lodged 25/3 and in VIC. Hopes are alive now to get a quick grant. Not expecting though.


Points done make any difference 
Nor does the Anzsco code
After invite all are equal
Onshore have slight advantage, as their partial security vetting has been done

These are just things one uses to console themselves for a delayed grant

Cheers


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

NB said:


> Points done make any difference
> Nor does the Anzsco code
> After invite all are equal
> Onshore have slight advantage, as their partial security vetting has been done
> ...


I see. So just a doubt. Whenever they have to check whether the documents are comprehensive and looking into a lodged visa applicant, would there be any change in immi account status or an email which helps the candidate know their case is looked into. In case the evidence is lacking , should it not trigger a CO contact atleast asking for more documentation ?


----------



## starmock (Mar 2, 2019)

NB said:


> Points done make any difference
> Nor does the Anzsco code
> After invite all are equal
> Onshore have slight advantage, as their partial security vetting has been done
> ...



Do you have actual statistics to prove that? Care to share the links?

Koala, does your friend or his/her friends have high points too?

I’m not trying to speculate here. I’m trying to gather data that might have a pattern for us to somehow know how they prioritise grants.


----------



## ilovekoala (Mar 14, 2018)

starmock said:


> Do you have actual statistics to prove that? Care to share the links?
> 
> Koala, does your friend or his/her friends have high points too?
> 
> I’m not trying to speculate here. I’m trying to gather data that might have a pattern for us to somehow know how they prioritise grants.




they all have somewhere between 70~80. maybe our cases were processed by a newly hired case officer and it was his first day at the job and wanted to impress his manager. no need to speculate. just it is what it is.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

starmock said:


> Do you have actual statistics to prove that? Care to share the links?
> 
> Koala, does your friend or his/her friends have high points too?
> 
> I’m not trying to speculate here. I’m trying to gather data that might have a pattern for us to somehow know how they prioritise grants.


I was not a high pointer and yet I got my grant in record time
I had work experience spread over several countries in 3 continents 

What more evidence do you want?
I have always advocated that ach case is unique and the time taken I’ll be dependent on the uality of the application and the strength of the evidence submitted
Those who pretend to predict grants are just speculating 
You cannot juxtapose grants 
Darwin said that given enough typewriters and monkeys, one of them will write Shakespeare 

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

starmock said:


> Do you have actual statistics to prove that? Care to share the links?
> 
> Koala, does your friend or his/her friends have high points too?
> 
> I’m not trying to speculate here. I’m trying to gather data that might have a pattern for us to somehow know how they prioritise grants.


No one can predict Grant. Have faith, Keep patience.


----------



## starmock (Mar 2, 2019)

NB said:


> I was not a high pointer and yet I got my grant in record time
> I had work experience spread over several countries in 3 continents
> 
> What more evidence do you want?
> ...



Like I said, I’m not speculating or not concluding anything. I’m just observing the patterns of grants including the outliers. Not even worried about my application since i’m only 3weeks in and already onshore working.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

st080805 said:


> I see. So just a doubt. Whenever they have to check whether the documents are comprehensive and looking into a lodged visa applicant, would there be any change in immi account status or an email which helps the candidate know their case is looked into. In case the evidence is lacking , should it not trigger a CO contact atleast asking for more documentation ?


This is exactly what I was thinking. How would the applicant know that his case is not comprehensive enough and that he needs to submit more evidence without the CO contacting him!


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> st080805 said:
> 
> 
> > I see. So just a doubt. Whenever they have to check whether the documents are comprehensive and looking into a lodged visa applicant, would there be any change in immi account status or an email which helps the candidate know their case is looked into. In case the evidence is lacking , should it not trigger a CO contact atleast asking for more documentation ?
> ...


Correct. Remind me again when you lodged?


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

ilovekoala said:


> they all have somewhere between 70~80. maybe our cases were processed by a newly hired case officer and it was his first day at the job and wanted to impress his manager. no need to speculate. just it is what it is.




Hey! Congrats again. Did you guys have a current visa expiring, a need for a bridging visa or an urgent need to be granted? I’ve heard that the Department expedites in such a case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

st080805 said:


> I see. So just a doubt. Whenever they have to check whether the documents are comprehensive and looking into a lodged visa applicant, would there be any change in immi account status or an email which helps the candidate know their case is looked into. In case the evidence is lacking , should it not trigger a CO contact atleast asking for more documentation ?





SC190ASAP said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking. How would the applicant know that his case is not comprehensive enough and that he needs to submit more evidence without the CO contacting him!


To be fair, DHA lists all the required documents on their website, and on Immiaccount.

So if you're missing evidence you should be able to self-diagnose - otherwise in most instances if there is just one or two missing pieces that would aid the CO they do request for more information. 

Also DHA is transparent about the fact:

_"We might also ask you to provide more information; *however we are not obliged to do so and may make a decision on your application without asking more documents.*"_

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-nominated-190#HowTo

Bolding my own. 

Scrutinize the document checklist on the DHA website and see where you might be missing pieces if you haven't already. If you use an agent, create a mirror Immiaccount to check that everything that was agreed to be uploaded has been.


----------



## richa93 (Jan 14, 2019)

Can someone please suggest a good mara agent who can help me lodge child visa virtually. I am a PR 190 holder, recently activated my PR and came back. Recently got divorced (it was filed before I applied PR). I now have the sole custody of my child do want to apply visa for him.

Do not want to apply through VFS Delhi, heard they are super slow guys. Would prefer pointers to a good mara agent preferably based in Australia.

Thanks

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## suresh_441189 (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi Friends, 

Need your advice on the below query: 
1. I submitted EOI in FEB-2019 for VIC 190 Visa and waiting for the invite. we were expecting the baby in April-2019 and didn't add baby in EOI family member count at that time. 
Do i need to update my EOI now & mentioned about the family member count or no need at the moment? 

2. Is there any issue if i get the invite and then i'll mention about newborn baby rather than update the EOI. 

Pls suggest.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

HOPE2018 said:


> SC190ASAP said:
> 
> 
> > st080805 said:
> ...


6th December 2018. Offshore. Age-28 so kind of young. No criminal records. 75ponts. Still waiting.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> st080805 said:
> 
> 
> > I see. So just a doubt. Whenever they have to check whether the documents are comprehensive and looking into a lodged visa applicant, would there be any change in immi account status or an email which helps the candidate know their case is looked into. In case the evidence is lacking , should it not trigger a CO contact atleast asking for more documentation ?
> ...



Agree. And for the same reason I have scrutinized every document that I have uploaded. Uploaded everything under the sun including my promotion letters, appraisal letters, transfer letter etc. Reference letter could not be uploaded since my HR told me that they don't issue reference letters to employees currently working with them unless there is a valid request. To compensate for that I've uploaded my colleagues' and manager's affidavit mentioning my roles and responsibilities.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

SC190ASAP said:


> HOPE2018 said:
> 
> 
> > SC190ASAP said:
> ...


Also, 20 points in PTE.


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

I guess department of immigration assumes that there are only 11 months in a year and they forget December applicants 😀😀. It’s been almost 4 months( onshore ) and waiting ....


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Darwin onshore said:


> I guess department of immigration assumes that there are only 11 months in a year and they forget December applicants 😀😀. It’s been almost 4 months( onshore ) and waiting ....


Seems so..123 days and still waiting.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Darwin onshore said:


> I guess department of immigration assumes that there are only 11 months in a year and they forget December applicants 😀😀. It’s been almost 4 months( onshore ) and waiting ....


Maybe this is true. We have heard of November grant recipients, January, Feb, March but not a single one of December lodgement.


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

Darwin onshore said:


> Good Quality of proof matters when you claim points for Employment I didnot claim any points for employment. My application was quite simple and straightforward as an Australian young graduate and NT government sponsership. Even though there was not any overseas education in my application.


How many points are you claiming ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

65 + 5( SS)= 70 Accountant. I asked agent that are point matters for early grants but he told me points does not matter after invitation.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

I felt they are purposely ignoring Dec lodgements for what purpose - no one knows. Hope they understand our anxiety and look into all our cases and keep us posted. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> To be fair, DHA lists all the required documents on their website, and on Immiaccount.
> 
> So if you're missing evidence you should be able to self-diagnose - otherwise in most instances if there is just one or two missing pieces that would aid the CO they do request for more information.
> 
> ...


Can you enlighten me regarding "create a mirror Immiaccount"...does it allow you to view the eoi and other details or just details after visa application is submitted. And how do I make sure my application or EOI submitted by my agent is linked when i create new account.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> Darwin onshore said:
> 
> 
> > I guess department of immigration assumes that there are only 11 months in a year and they forget December applicants 😀😀. It’s been almost 4 months( onshore ) and waiting ....
> ...


Whenever I hear one of us December lodgements on the forum granted then only I'll start having hopes.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

HOPE2018 said:


> SC190ASAP said:
> 
> 
> > Darwin onshore said:
> ...


Yes. Absolutely. Same here.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

For 189 a person lodged on Mar 28th has got a CO contact today - per immitracker

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

ilovekoala said:


> my friend personally knows 3 people who got their 190 visa granted this month.
> they applied for the visa in Jan and Feb.


would you mind sharing their timelines


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

carmelitegwl said:


> Can you enlighten me regarding "create a mirror Immiaccount"...does it allow you to view the eoi and other details or just details after visa application is submitted. And how do I make sure my application or EOI submitted by my agent is linked when i create new account.


Before you can import the application to your mirror account, you need the transaction number etc. which is linked to the application your agent has made

Once you have those details, you can create a new Immiaccount and import the application made by the agent
But you need to have the co operation of your agent to get those details
Some agents are reluctant to share the details with the applicant as they can screw up the application if they upload a wrong document or give a wrong reply

Cheers


----------



## ClarkInOz (Sep 12, 2018)

Hey guys after 153 days I finally got the grant! Still don't understand why it took so long but it's a big relief! 
Cheers for the support


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

ClarkInOz said:


> Hey guys after 153 days I finally got the grant! Still don't understand why it took so long but it's a big relief!
> Cheers for the support


Congrats . I am on mobile phone so can't see you right signature. Is your lodgement date Dec ? Please could you provide details . Thanks


----------



## ClarkInOz (Sep 12, 2018)

st080805 said:


> Congrats . I am on mobile phone so can't see you right signature. Is your lodgement date Dec ? Please could you provide details . Thanks


13th November mate


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

ClarkInOz said:


> Hey guys after 153 days I finally got the grant! Still don't understand why it took so long but it's a big relief!
> Cheers for the support


Congratulations Clark


----------



## Moose* (Jan 19, 2019)

ClarkInOz said:


> Hey guys after 153 days I finally got the grant! Still don't understand why it took so long but it's a big relief!
> Cheers for the support


Congrats! It was a long wait but it's over now, so happy for you! I was wondering if you would hear soon. I was contacted last week for form 47a for dependents migrating and non migrating.


----------



## ClarkInOz (Sep 12, 2018)

Moose* said:


> Congrats! It was a long wait but it's over now, so happy for you! I was wondering if you would hear soon. I was contacted last week for form 47a for dependents migrating and non migrating.


Thanks mate, hopefully they won't take too long to get back to you. 
I don't know what happened in the last couple of years, there was a physio who worked with me in 2016 who got granted literally in 5 days. I think 5 months is excessive for a visa that goes on invitation.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

ClarkInOz said:


> Hey guys after 153 days I finally got the grant! Still don't understand why it took so long but it's a big relief!
> Cheers for the support


Congrats


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

ClarkInOz said:


> Hey guys after 153 days I finally got the grant! Still don't understand why it took so long but it's a big relief!
> Cheers for the support


Congrats

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

ClarkInOz said:


> Hey guys after 153 days I finally got the grant! Still don't understand why it took so long but it's a big relief!
> Cheers for the support


Congratulations dude! Finally ur wait is over. Completely agree that 5 months is a bit too much for approving a visa that goes on invitation!


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

ClarkInOz said:


> Hey guys after 153 days I finally got the grant! Still don't understand why it took so long but it's a big relief!
> Cheers for the support


Congratulation.. It was direct grant ?


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi Guys,

If 190 visa is lodged for both main applicant and dependent together (spouse, who is not working at the moment), is Form 47a mandatory to submit.?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> If 190 visa is lodged for both main applicant and dependent together (spouse, who is not working at the moment), is Form 47a mandatory to submit.?


I did not upload it and faced no problems

Cheers


----------



## ClarkInOz (Sep 12, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> Congratulation.. It was direct grant ?


Yeah mate Direct Grant. Mine was pretty easy though, I didn't claim any points for work experience, so really nothing to check for immigration except for date of birth, skill assessment and English test. 3 pages!


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

ClarkInOz said:


> Su_Shri said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulation.. It was direct grant ?
> ...


And that took 5 months! CRAZY


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

ClarkInOz said:


> Su_Shri said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulation.. It was direct grant ?
> ...


Congrats mate . May I know how many points and your details. I am on mobile and can’t see your signature


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

ClarkInOz said:


> Yeah mate Direct Grant. Mine was pretty easy though, I didn't claim any points for work experience, so really nothing to check for immigration except for date of birth, skill assessment and English test. 3 pages!




Ru onshore or offshore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

NB said:


> I did not upload it and faced no problems
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

HOPE2018 said:


> And that took 5 months! CRAZY


Seriously!!!! 

My Timeline-
224711
Visa Lodged - 14th December 2018 (All Documents - including Meds)


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> HOPE2018 said:
> 
> 
> > And that took 5 months! CRAZY
> ...


Not far from you. I lodged 27 Dec. If the 5 months hold, we should be expecting 14 and 27 May. Let me know how you go. That's unbelievable.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Sigh!! Sounds like 190 visa applications are under a lot of scrutiny by the department. Not sure why! I guess it is safe to say, we can only expect our grants after 5 months of waiting. Anything before this will be a blessing!!


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

HOPE2018 said:


> Not far from you. I lodged 27 Dec. If the 5 months hold, we should be expecting 14 and 27 May. Let me know how you go. That's unbelievable.


Exactly. I am expecting my grant somewhere next month - between May 20-May 30. That will be over 150 days of waiting... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

HOPE2018 said:


> Not far from you. I lodged 27 Dec. If the 5 months hold, we should be expecting 14 and 27 May. Let me know how you go. That's unbelievable.


Finger crossed :fingerscrossed:, let see how it goes.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> If 190 visa is lodged for both main applicant and dependent together (spouse, who is not working at the moment), is Form 47a mandatory to submit.?


Hi mate better ask to MARA agent if it is required to submit 47a form, but if your CO has informed you to submit then, just fill in the form and submit. there should not be a problem, soon visa grant will receive.

Each applicant have different CO cases.


----------



## samsmart86 (Apr 17, 2019)

*samuel*

just wanted to make sure that this is the right thing to do !!, i asked for 2 visa in the same EOI subclass 190 (score 65) and subclass 189 (score 60 ) ,as i'm planing to make a retest for ielts to increase my score ! , is it right to so do ?! 
another question , if i want to submit my EOI for two stats : NSW and ACT should i submit 2 separate EOI ?!!


----------



## drsmabukhari (Feb 22, 2019)

Dear All
I have applied in December for NSW 190 and expecting visa for me, wife and kids. Can i add my mom in my visa application now as she has now become dependent on me. her details were not included in EOI. Please guide me on this


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Avcor said:


> HOPE2018 said:
> 
> 
> > Not far from you. I lodged 27 Dec. If the 5 months hold, we should be expecting 14 and 27 May. Let me know how you go. That's unbelievable.
> ...


Don't expect anything buddy. Don't expect anything till you receive the golden email. -Buddha. Buddha would have said this if he would have been waiting for his Visa.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

drsmabukhari said:


> Dear All
> I have applied in December for NSW 190 and expecting visa for me, wife and kids. Can i add my mom in my visa application now as she has now become dependent on me. her details were not included in EOI. Please guide me on this


Have a look at this: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ents-sibling-family-unit-485-please-help.html


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

drsmabukhari said:


> Dear All
> I have applied in December for NSW 190 and expecting visa for me, wife and kids. Can i add my mom in my visa application now as she has now become dependent on me. her details were not included in EOI. Please guide me on this


No. You can't include your parent in your 190 application. Only your spouse and children are considered as 'dependents' by the department. You can explore other visa options for your parent once you get your grant and travel.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

drsmabukhari said:


> Dear All
> I have applied in December for NSW 190 and expecting visa for me, wife and kids. Can i add my mom in my visa application now as she has now become dependent on me. her details were not included in EOI. Please guide me on this


No you can't. She is not a member of your family unit.

The rules about this changed on 19 November 2016 - since then an application for all Skilled Migration visas (and almost all other permanent visas too) can only include you, a partner and children. 

Brothers, sisters and parents are not considered part of your family unit.

This may help a little: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-bringing-parents-australia.html#post12525202


----------



## samsmart86 (Apr 17, 2019)

just wanted to make sure that this is the right thing to do !!, i asked for 2 visa in the same EOI subclass 190 (score 65) and subclass 189 (score 60 ) ,as i'm planing to make a retest for ielts to increase my score ! , is it right to so do ?! 
another question , if i want to submit my EOI for two stats : NSW and ACT should i submit 2 separate EOI ?!!


----------



## Anita Jalan (Jul 11, 2016)

ClarkInOz said:


> Hey guys after 153 days I finally got the grant! Still don't understand why it took so long but it's a big relief!
> Cheers for the support


Congratulations!


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

ClarkInOz said:


> Hey guys after 153 days I finally got the grant! Still don't understand why it took so long but it's a big relief!
> Cheers for the support


Congrats Clark! 

Some movement on 190 is visible now. Great to note..

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## ClarkInOz (Sep 12, 2018)

To answer all the questions: 

Total point 70. 30 age + 20 English + 15 skill assessment + 5 Queensland nomination. 
I'm onshore. 
I didn't claim any work experience.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Hi mate better ask to MARA agent if it is required to submit 47a form, but if your CO has informed you to submit then, just fill in the form and submit. there should not be a problem, soon visa grant will receive.
> 
> Each applicant have different CO cases.


Thanks for your reply


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Just saw..Processing time has reduced to 8 to 10 months.
Hope files will start moving.
Best of luck to everyone..


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Yeah hopefully it’s showing 8 to 10 months


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> Just saw..Processing time has reduced to 8 to 10 months.
> Hope files will start moving.
> Best of luck to everyone..


Is there any link for that? If Yes please share it. Thank You.


----------



## Anita Jalan (Jul 11, 2016)

Check immiaccount


mahnoor101 said:


> Su_Shri said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw..Processing time has reduced to 8 to 10 months.
> ...


----------



## samsmart86 (Apr 17, 2019)

i'm submitting my EOI , just wanted to make sure that this is the right thing to do !!, i asked for 2 visa in the same EOI subclass 190 (score 65) and subclass 189 (score 60 ) ,as i'm planing to make a retest for ielts to increase my score ! , is it right to so do ?! 
another question , if i want to submit my EOI for two stats : NSW and ACT should i submit 2 separate EOI ?!!


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Is there any link for that? If Yes please share it. Thank You.


It is there on IMMIAccount. 
Surprisingly, AU website is still at 9 to 11 (might get updated soon)


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> mahnoor101 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any link for that? If Yes please share it. Thank You.
> ...


Just a doubt. My friend mentioned in the immi account login tab the application type section, he sees nominated visa (189/190/489). He was a little concerned since diring the EOI he had tic ked the option to live in regional area which filing for 190. He was invited and have filed for 190 NSW.

Please could someone comment , would this mean he will be able to work in Sydney ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

st080805 said:


> Just a doubt. My friend mentioned in the immi account login tab the application type section, he sees nominated visa (189/190/489). He was a little concerned since diring the EOI he had tic ked the option to live in regional area which filing for 190. He was invited and have filed for 190 NSW.
> 
> Please could someone comment , would this mean he will be able to work in Sydney ?


If he has a 190 invite, he can live and work in Sydney 

If the state wanted to restrict him, they would have offered him 489 invite

Cheers


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Thanks NB for clarifying that.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Is there any link for that? If Yes please share it. Thank You.


For 190 people, when you login to ImmiAccount, you can see Estimated Processing Time: 8 months to 10 months


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

Good news guys, the processing time for 190 decreased to 8-10 months.

I guess they will start work hard on 190 after Easter holiday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

I have just got the pre-invite from NSW 190 with 80 points. 

Please help me with the following queries. 

How much time FBI clearance and India PCC will take.
Can I mention my technical certifications in my resume? I have soft copies of my certifications. However, I have not verified my certification from ACS. Though My education and experience are verified by ACS.
Could anyone please confirm, if these are the only documents we have to submit for pre-invite:
1) Bio-data page of your passport – please do not scan the entire passport.
2) Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation. ( Do we have to upload ACS certificate only?)
3) English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET.
4) Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts.
5) Full curriculum vitae/resume.
6) Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application. (Do we have to upload employment letters or anything else? If I am submitting employment Role ans responsibility letter, do I have to provide notarized R&R or just the scan copies) .

190:
ANZCODE: 261313 Software Engineer
STATE: NSW
EXP: 10 points
EDU: 15 points
PTE: 20 points
AGE: 30 points
DOE: 31/03/2019


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Da__N said:


> Good news guys, the processing time for 190 decreased to 8-10 months.
> 
> I guess they will start work hard on 190 after Easter holiday
> 
> ...



Hopefully, Next week should bring some movement.


----------



## rsarwara (Feb 15, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> Just saw..Processing time has reduced to 8 to 10 months.
> Hope files will start moving.
> Best of luck to everyone..


What was processing time before mate ?? 


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

rsarwara said:


> What was processing time before mate ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk




9 to 11 month


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Manish_cool said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have just got the pre-invite from NSW 190 with 80 points.
> 
> ...


Hi Manish,

Documents to be uploaded after receiving 190 NSW pre-invite:

1. All the documents that you have submitted to ACS for skills assessment, you will have to give all of that.
2. ACS skills assessment report.
3. PTE Score Card
4. CV / Resume

All Color Scan documents.

Since you have claimed spouse points, follow points 1 to 4 above. 

After you receive your 190 NSW Pre-Invite:
1. Click on the link given in the email (_Note: limited clicks_)
2. Fill up the details.
3. Submit all the documents.
4. Proceed by clicking next to the payment page and pay $300 AUD
5. Submit your application.

Wait patiently till you receive your 190 NSW Invitation to Apply (ITA).

India PCC - If passport is issued from same city that you are residing, you can get PCC issued same day. 

USA PCC - have a look at this: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...939-usa-police-clearance-certificate-432.html
Hope this helps!

Good Luck Manish!


----------



## sketchjar (Nov 16, 2018)

Just one correction.

India PCC - if your passport is made or renewed within 6 months, you will get PCC immediately else it will follow a process to police verification and then PCC being issued.

In later case , it will take 15-20 days atleast( starting from taking appointment to getting PCC).


SG said:


> Hi Manish,
> 
> Documents to be uploaded after receiving 190 NSW pre-invite:
> 
> ...


----------



## charupriyal (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi I am new in this post does any one have information about 190 for wa


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

sketchjar said:


> Just one correction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really. As SG mentioned if your passport address and present address are the same, or if police verification was done while issuing/renewing your passport - you would get your PCC immediately. My husband had his passport renewed last year and got his PCC on hand. I had renewed my passport 6 months ago and had police verification and had PCC issued on hand. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## paawillie (Jan 30, 2019)

Yes, the estimated time for processing has reduced to 8 to 10 months , can it reduces further? also my second question is I submitted my application on March 26th but have since not heard from any CO, is it practical that I can get Grant after some months without a CO contact ? I'm eager for a Grant


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

paawillie said:


> Yes, the estimated time for processing has reduced to 8 to 10 months , can it reduces further? also my second question is I submitted my application on March 26th but have since not heard from any CO, is it practical that I can get Grant after some months without a CO contact ? I'm eager for a Grant


There are quite a few of us here who have lodged in Dec/Jan and not heard anything yet. There was one direct grant yest after 153days.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

charupriyal said:


> Hi I am new in this post does any one have information about 190 for wa


What kind of information

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## LeBijou (Dec 19, 2018)

So I am on 232 days, within my eighth month. Would I do a feedback form within the 10th month or after it has passed?


----------



## paawillie (Jan 30, 2019)

No correspondence for Dec./Jan lodge ? then I'm off , looking at 2020 Jan


----------



## StlCardinal (Oct 3, 2018)

SG said:


> Manish_cool said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone,
> ...




Hi the FBI clearance is very fast. You just need to pay the fees online and get your finger prints done at your nearest police station. You then send all this to the FBI office and after 1 to 2 weeks you can download your clearance online.


----------



## StlCardinal (Oct 3, 2018)

paawillie said:


> No correspondence for Dec./Jan lodge ? then I'm off , looking at 2020 Jan


Hi everyone,

Is there any reason why there are no CO contacts or grants for Dec 2018 onwards.


----------



## charupriyal (Feb 19, 2018)

Yes I was lodged in December 1st week but no CO and nothing


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

SG said:


> Manish_cool said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone,
> ...


Thanks SG for detailed answer. 

Can I mention my technical certifications in my resume? I have soft copies of my certifications. However, I have not verified my certification from ACS. Though My University education and work experience are verified by ACS.


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

StlCardinal said:


> paawillie said:
> 
> 
> > No correspondence for Dec./Jan lodge ? then I'm off , looking at 2020 Jan
> ...


Quiet recently there was an update in this forum with March 1 onshore candidates (2 of them ) got direct grant . Also, in the forum , there were updates that Jan, Feb applicants received grants .

There looks like delays and roughly after 153/156 days someone received a grant on wednesday . So, there seems to be activities but not speedy ones .
Having said that , with change in processing time to 8-10 months , this looks positive and may be after Easter , hopefully the stream of grants and CO contacts would improve. ( or perhaps after elections )


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

paawillie said:


> No correspondence for Dec./Jan lodge ? then I'm off , looking at 2020 Jan


6th December is my lodgement date. No contact or grant. I’m yet to see a single December grant on either myimmi or here but there hasn’t been a single one. There have been a few grants with Feb and March lodgement dates, but not December! No idea whatsoever why!


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

charupriyal said:


> Yes I was lodged in December 1st week but no CO and nothing


Same here! 6th December 2018 is the lodgement day!


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

SC190ASAP said:


> Same here! 6th December 2018 is the lodgement day!


22nd of November is my lodgement day! :mad2:


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hope when they resume after Easter good news awaits all of us waiting 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Harini227 said:


> Hope when they resume after Easter good news awaits all of us waiting
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Honestly, all my hopes, predictions, speculations are dead. I’m now letting it go. It’ll come whenever it has to come.


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

Dear All, 

I got the pre invite for NSW today. I have few queries and request help for the seniors here ..

STATE: NSW, Total points 80 (including ss)

EXP: 15 points

EDU: 15 points

PTE: 20 points

AGE: 25 points

SS: 5 Points 

CODE : 261111

EOI date : 28/03/2019

Queries 

- Do I require spouse functional English certificate now or during final invite ?

- I have spouse educational qualification transcripts. However do not have her degree certificate from university. I am working on getting it issued from university but it will take some time. Is it required now for filing for invite ? 

- How much time is taken for invite after submission ??

- it mention payment of AUD 300 Any other fees to be paid now apart from it. 

Thank you for helping out. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

fromncr said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the pre invite for NSW today. I have few queries and request help for the seniors here ..
> 
> ...




check SG comment #2150 in this thread, it might help. Just scroll up till you reach it.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fromncr said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the pre invite for NSW today. I have few queries and request help for the seniors here ..
> 
> ...


1. Not required at nsw stage
2. Same as 1
3. Some applicants get the decision within hours whereas some have to wait for the whole 12 weeks. It all depends on how urgently the state needs you. 6-7 weeks is generally the sweet spot
4. If you are applying from Australia, then GST is added and it becomes 330
OF course you will still have to pay the visa application fees through Immiaccount once you get the final invite 

Cheers


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. Not required at nsw stage
> 2. Same as 1
> 3. Some applicants get the decision within hours whereas some have to wait for the whole 12 weeks. It all depends on how urgently the state needs you. 6-7 weeks is generally the sweet spot
> 4. If you are applying from Australia, then GST is added and it becomes 330
> ...


Thanks a lot NB. This is helpful.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

fromncr said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got the pre invite for NSW today. I have few queries and request help for the seniors here ..
> 
> ...





Da__N said:


> check SG comment #2150 in this thread, it might help. Just scroll up till you reach it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations fromncr for 190 NSW pre-invite 

After you receive 190 NSW pre-invite:

Documents to be uploaded after receiving pre-invite:
1. All the documents that you agent has submitted to ACS for skills assessment, you will have to give all of that.
2. ACS skills assessment report.
3. PTE Score Card
4. CV / Resume

All Color Scan documents.

If you have claimed spouse points, follow points 1 to 4 above. 

After you receive your 190 NSW Pre-Invite:
1. Click on the link given in the email.
2. Fill up the details.
3. Submit all the documents.
4. Proceed by clicking next to the payment page and pay $300 AUD
5. Submit your application.

Wait patiently till you receive your 190 NSW Invitation to Apply (ITA).



1. No, you don't have to submit spouse functional English certificate now. You will have to provide this document during your visa lodgement.

2. Provide the spouse educational qualification transcripts. But on the other hand, apply for spouse's education degree certificate.

3. NSW nomination applications usually take 12 weeks to process.
https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190

4. For NSW nomination for the 190 visa, the application fee is:

$300 for applicants applying from outside Australia.
$330 (GST included) for applicants applying from within Australia.

If you have received an invitation to apply for NSW nomination, please ensure that you are ready to pay your fee when you submit your application.

Payment can be made by Visa or MasterCard issued credit cards and debit cards. Upon successful payment, a receipt containing your Skilled Reference Number (SRN) will be sent to you by email.

The application fee is not refundable.

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ted-migration-190/after-you-have-been-invited

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ated-migration-190/frequently-asked-questions

Good Luck!


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

SG said:


> Congratulations fromncr for 190 NSW pre-invite
> 
> After you receive 190 NSW pre-invite:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot SG for your detailed feedback and good wishes. It's really very helpful. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

fromncr said:


> Thanks a lot SG for your detailed feedback and good wishes. It's really very helpful.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot "fromncr" for your kind words


----------



## chriscornell (Jan 26, 2019)

aise said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I have been working in IT area for more than 15 years. I did not declare my current job (last 1 year) In my ACS assessment because I didn't want the ACS team to contact my current employer because all this immigration thing is a secret for now.
> 
> ...


aise I got some Turkey specific questions. How can I reach you?


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

chriscornell said:


> aise I got some Turkey specific questions. How can I reach you?


You can send private message for sure


----------



## chriscornell (Jan 26, 2019)

aise said:


> You can send private message for sure


I have just sent one but not sure if it made it.


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi SG,

Actually scenario is like my wife has total 9 yrs of exp.

But I submitted the ACS only for one company that was the relevant exp as BA.....other 5 yrs exp is as software tester....

So she has positive ACS result only for one org as BA.

So while filing with NSW, do I need to declare all her other employments, and does NSW form asks for all the employments of spouse.
I am asking it because while submitting EOI, it did not ask for employment details of spouse


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I am from Delhi and live in the USA for more than 4 years and need to get PCC from India. What's the fastest process of getting PCC from India?
I know one option is to go to the Indian embassy in the USA which will take 6 to 8 weeks as my passport was issued in India. 
Is there any other option?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manish_cool said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am from Delhi and live in the USA for more than 4 years and need to get PCC from India. What's the fastest process of getting PCC from India?
> I know one option is to go to the Indian embassy in the USA which will take 6 to 8 weeks as my passport was issued in India.
> Is there any other option?


You have to get it from the Indian embassy in the country where you currently live
Check if there is any option to fast track the application 

If you are in a hurry and don’t mind spending money, make a quick trip to india and get the pcc same day, if you still have access to the residential address given in the passport

BTW not aware about USA but in Europe/NZ/AUS I always got the pcc in 7 days from the Indian embassy
Are you sure it will take 6-8 weeks ?

Cheers


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

NB said:


> Manish_cool said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


Hi NB,

It depends on your passport whether it is issued in the country you are residing or from India.

Police Clearance Certificate India Processing Time
If your most recent Indian passport was issued in USA (any consulate) or an Indian Embassy in the country where you are currently residing, the PCC is issued within 4-5 days by mail.

Indian Embassy will issue the PCC immediately on same day if you visit in person and your passport was issued by that embassy.

If your most recent Indian passport was issued in India, embassy sends police verification request to Indian RPO (regional passport office). It takes about 6-8 weeks to complete the whole process.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manish_cool said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> It depends on your passport whether it is issued in the country you are residing or from India.
> 
> ...


My passport has been issued in india and thereafter renewed also in india only 

And yet all over the world, I had occasion to take a pcc no less then 5 times, I got it in a week or 10 days
Maybe USA embassy is more strict 

Cheers


----------



## psmrn (Oct 8, 2018)

I am so surprised that March 2019 cases got the direct grant ,, but I am waiting since June 2018 and there was just 1 contact in Nov 2018 regarding the photograph not available in Medical certificate , although it was already there ..
I am not getting why they are taking so much time , even when I have submitted all the possible evidences to them .... This wait is really so frustrating ,,,, 😭😭😭


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

psmrn said:


> I am so surprised that March 2019 cases got the direct grant ,, but I am waiting since June 2018 and there was just 1 contact in Nov 2018 regarding the photograph not available in Medical certificate , although it was already there ..
> I am not getting why they are taking so much time , even when I have submitted all the possible evidences to them .... This wait is really so frustrating ,,,, 😭😭😭


It’s darkest before dawn

You have to wait patiently without getting frustrated 

Some cases fall through the cracks and unfortunately yours is one of them 

Cheers


----------



## psmrn (Oct 8, 2018)

NB said:


> psmrn said:
> 
> 
> > I am so surprised that March 2019 cases got the direct grant ,, but I am waiting since June 2018 and there was just 1 contact in Nov 2018 regarding the photograph not available in Medical certificate , although it was already there ..
> ...


Thanks for your kind reply NB ☺
There is no option other than wait ,, so waiting waiting ,,, a little hope arises when processing time decreased to 8 to 10 months when I am about to complete 10 months ,, so hopefully will get the grant soon ,,, fingers crossed 🤞🤞

Can you suggest how can I contact DHA after passing the mentioned processing time?? ,, As I had contacted them by raising my concern as suggestion that why it is taking this much time ,but I have got the reply that information cant be shared regarding processing of cases 😢


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

psmrn said:


> Thanks for your kind reply NB ☺
> There is no option other than wait ,, so waiting waiting ,,, a little hope arises when processing time decreased to 8 to 10 months when I am about to complete 10 months ,, so hopefully will get the grant soon ,,, fingers crossed 🤞🤞
> 
> Can you suggest how can I contact DHA after passing the mentioned processing time?? ,, As I had contacted them by raising my concern as suggestion that why it is taking this much time ,but I have got the reply that information cant be shared regarding processing of cases 😢


You can try calling them up incase you previously emailed them

But basically the answer will be the same
Your application is under processing 
The call centre agent will just put a note to the co that you had called 

Cheers


----------



## psmrn (Oct 8, 2018)

NB said:


> You can try calling them up incase you previously emailed them
> 
> But basically the answer will be the same
> Your application is under processing
> ...


Yeah, may be.
Anyways thanks for advice ☺


----------



## faco (Feb 9, 2018)

*Form 1229 for children*

Hi,

Under what circumstances should we need to submit for 1229 for children below 16 years of age.
I submitted my 190 application in February 2019, and attached form 1229 for my son who is 8 years old. But recently i read somewhere that form 1229 is required only if parents are separated. Can someone please advise.


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

psmrn said:


> I am so surprised that March 2019 cases got the direct grant ,, but I am waiting since June 2018 and there was just 1 contact in Nov 2018 regarding the photograph not available in Medical certificate , although it was already there ..
> I am not getting why they are taking so much time , even when I have submitted all the possible evidences to them .... This wait is really so frustrating ,,,, 😭😭😭


Hi psmrn

For which code u have lodged the visa. 

Also for which code March 19 cases got direct grant.

Just to keep hopes alive.

Thanks n all the best.

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

Any new grants received?


----------



## ebrubb (Apr 16, 2016)

chriscornell said:


> aise I got some Turkey specific questions. How can I reach you?


Hey, if its related with IT or 190 you can also ask me.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Csp23 said:


> Any new grants received?


Today is national holiday , easter Monday. So any movement should happen from tomorrow .

There is also holiday on 25, Anzac , so this week may be a bit slow paced.


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

st080805 said:


> Csp23 said:
> 
> 
> > Any new grants received?
> ...


Ohk. Thanks!


----------



## Crazydavid (Apr 22, 2019)

Hi i have 80 pts including nomination. I want to apply for ict business analyst in vic. The website says min 3 years experience. I just have 2. Is it still worth applying for? Or, should i just wait until i have 3 year experience?
Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Crazydavid said:


> Hi i have 80 pts including nomination. I want to apply for ict business analyst in vic. The website says min 3 years experience. I just have 2. Is it still worth applying for? Or, should i just wait until i have 3 year experience?
> Thanks.


Experience is something that can’t be waived
You will not pass their filter 
Wait till you complete 3 years
Time passes faster then you think

Cheers


----------



## Manish_cool (Mar 24, 2019)

NB said:


> My passport has been issued in india and thereafter renewed also in india only
> 
> And yet all over the world, I had occasion to take a pcc no less then 5 times, I got it in a week or 10 days
> Maybe USA embassy is more strict
> ...


Hi NB,

I went to Indian Embassy and got the Police clearance on the same day .

Thanks for your help :clap2
Now waiting for the final invite...
:ray2:ray2:


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Calling AU immigration for application status is good idea or not ?


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> Calling AU immigration for application status is good idea or not ?


You are most likely to get a standard response. Unless there is a specific thing you would like to notify your CO about. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> You are most likely to get a standard response. Unless there is a specific thing you would like to notify your CO about.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Agree..Waiting time is :mad2:


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> Calling AU immigration for application status is good idea or not ?


Many have called earlier to DHA and asked for status - they have said the same status that you see in your ImmiAccount. There was someone who called DHA recently and asked when will they receive Grant. DHA didn't comment on that.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

SG said:


> Many have called earlier to DHA and asked for status - they have said the same status that you see in your ImmiAccount. There was someone who called DHA recently and asked when will they receive Grant. DHA didn't comment on that.


Thanks for answering.. And I assume, they will also not comment on the slowness of 190.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> Thanks for answering.. And I assume, they will also not comment on the slowness of 190.


No, I don't think they will either.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Still no grants on immi or the forum. I guess the COs have taken long leave and the last week of April will also be a drought. For all of us who were saying maybe April will be our month, guess the time hasn't arrived yet. Better luck for May!


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

HOPE2018 said:


> Still no grants on immi or the forum. I guess the COs have taken long leave and the last week of April will also be a drought. For all of us who were saying maybe April will be our month, guess the time hasn't arrived yet. Better luck for May!


True, April is also going to be drought


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

What courses are good to do for getting more options for jobs specially for offshore candidates while waiting for grants ? Say for software engineer and NSW or VIC


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

How is it that our COs are on leave and 189 grants are flowing? They have reached Feb 19


HOPE2018 said:


> Still no grants on immi or the forum. I guess the COs have taken long leave and the last week of April will also be a drought. For all of us who were saying maybe April will be our month, guess the time hasn't arrived yet. Better luck for May!


----------



## Mani_2384 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi experts, soon I will be travelling to NSW can you please suggest me what all things I need to do once I reached there. For eg; how can I open my bank account, how to enroll my self in medical, tax number & how to get house on rent. Also can please suggest me what is 100 point checks & what all documents do I require to get these task complete.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

No idea... but 190 is stagnant


----------



## Crazydavid (Apr 22, 2019)

Thanks



NB said:


> Crazydavid said:
> 
> 
> > Hi i have 80 pts including nomination. I want to apply for ict business analyst in vic. The website says min 3 years experience. I just have 2. Is it still worth applying for? Or, should i just wait until i have 3 year experience?
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mani_2384 said:


> Hi experts, soon I will be travelling to NSW can you please suggest me what all things I need to do once I reached there. For eg; how can I open my bank account, how to enroll my self in medical, tax number & how to get house on rent. Also can please suggest me what is 100 point checks & what all documents do I require to get these task complete.


In the life in Australia section of the forum, you will find many threads which give all these answers

Moreover instead of asking these, you could have easily googled and got your answers
If you are going to a new country, you better start finding answers on your own instead of depending on others to spoon feed you


Cheers


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

HOPE2018 said:


> Still no grants on immi or the forum. I guess the COs have taken long leave and the last week of April will also be a drought. For all of us who were saying maybe April will be our month, guess the time hasn't arrived yet. Better luck for May!


I am not expecting anything from May either. The immigration department is in a deep slumber when it comes to SC190! In my humble suggestion, just unsubscribe from all the forums and concentrate on your daily routine!


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

Is there a WhatsApp group for 190? I want to join.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

*190*

Easy to say but hard to do! I've been trying to stay away from the forum and tracker but just did not work.



SC190ASAP said:


> I am not expecting anything from May either. The immigration department is in a deep slumber when it comes to SC190! In my humble suggestion, just unsubscribe from all the forums and concentrate on your daily routine!


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

What to do if my passport is renewed after visa application lodgement?
Should I update the details now Or should I wait till visa is granted,? Will I need a fresh PCC..my PCC is valid for 10 months more for the old passport..


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Drish said:


> What to do if my passport is renewed after visa application lodgement?
> Should I update the details now Or should I wait till visa is granted,? Will I need a fresh PCC..my PCC is valid for 10 months more for the old passport..


Click on the Update Us in ImmiAccount to update your new passport number. Check on Vevo to see if the new passport number is reflecting.

You can renew your passport.


----------



## anniejerin (Apr 6, 2017)

Just wanted to check with experts here.

Myself and my friend lodged EOI together for NSW on the same day. We both have same experience and same points and our nominated occupation is also same. My friend was invited, but i was not. Does that mean i will not be invited anytime for NSW?


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

anniejerin said:


> Just wanted to check with experts here.
> 
> Myself and my friend lodged EOI together for NSW on the same day. We both have same experience and same points and our nominated occupation is also same. My friend was invited, but i was not. Does that mean i will not be invited anytime for NSW?


Your friend has same points split as yours ? NSW give preference to applicants with superior English.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## anniejerin (Apr 6, 2017)

Yes we both have superior English. Even the points split-ups are also same.


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

anniejerin said:


> Yes we both have superior English. Even the points split-ups are also same.




both EOI dates are same?

Check with your consultant again,if any one tells you that state has no pattern ,do t believe him.

State picks nomination as per logic,cause it’s done through EOI and not direct application?

Please check again with your friend if he is close whether you and his EOI are same or any differences.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

anniejerin said:


> Just wanted to check with experts here.
> 
> Myself and my friend lodged EOI together for NSW on the same day. We both have same experience and same points and our nominated occupation is also same. My friend was invited, but i was not. Does that mean i will not be invited anytime for NSW?





anniejerin said:


> Yes we both have superior English. Even the points split-ups are also same.


Anniejerin, everyone's case is unique in it's own way.

Hope you receive your invitation soon!

Good Luck!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anniejerin said:


> Just wanted to check with experts here.
> 
> Myself and my friend lodged EOI together for NSW on the same day. We both have same experience and same points and our nominated occupation is also same. My friend was invited, but i was not. Does that mean i will not be invited anytime for NSW?


The process of selecting application is very opaque and shrouded in mystery 

The states keep coming back to the EOI everytime they need more candidates to sponsor.
They will look at all the available applications and not just the new ones 

so just because you have not been picked up with your friend doesn’t mean the end of the road for you

You will have to wait patiently for the preinvite 

Cheers


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

anniejerin said:


> Yes we both have superior English. Even the points split-ups are also same.




Man ,you are confusing others and on top of that people are. Claiming state has no pattern to send invite citing examples like you.

I saw your other messages ,you already got pre-invite and waiting for final invite.

Pre-Invite has a pattern and final invite depends on many things .

Be clear in your query and information you share.it will help you and others..cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

NB said:


> The process of selecting application is very opaque and shrouded in mystery
> 
> The states keep coming back to the EOI everytime they need more candidates to sponsor.
> They will look at all the available applications and not just the new ones
> ...




He already got pre-invite and waiting for final invite as per his other messages I the forum.

Also,EOI is picked on the logic by state if they do it through skillselect.

They may keep changing pattern and cutoff,but there is logic.so stop spreading misinformation that state has no pattern and it’s luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

regattekreddy said:


> He already got pre-invite and waiting for final invite as per his other messages I the forum.
> 
> Also,EOI is picked on the logic by state if they do it through skillselect.
> 
> ...


You are free to believe that they are transparent and do it logically, where as I believe that it is very subjective and whimsical 

It’s a free forum and every member is entitled to his views

You have your own views and I have mine and neither one can be stopped from posting
Anyways I will not be wasting any more of my time responding to your posts

Cheers


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

NB said:


> You are free to believe that they are transparent and do it logically, where as I believe that it is very subjective and whimsical
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Views are different from information and data.This is not a debate or ideology have views.If you say something you have to authenticate with data ,you cannot simply say it’s my view.

People in this group come for data and information and not views.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi guys

finished 4 months and still no update, whts going on guys i know people waiting from oct last year


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

*190*

I've also touched 4 months. God knows what's going on...



nelutla said:


> Hi guys
> 
> finished 4 months and still no update, whts going on guys i know people waiting from oct last year


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

HOPE2018 said:


> I've also touched 4 months. God knows what's going on...


guys calm down, mine is more than 5 months layball:


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

Am on day 384 and still nothing. I haven't been participating on this post and found some stuff to do just to ease the tention. Got a second CO contact on the 22nd of March requesting for a new PCC as the one I had submitted expired in January. I have attached the new PCCs and still the waiting continues. You would actually think after a second contact and so much waiting they will respond quickly but nop
Anyway the lord is my strength


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

EtiChi said:


> Am on day 384 and still nothing. I haven't been participating on this post and found some stuff to do just to ease the tention. Got a second CO contact on the 22nd of March requesting for a new PCC as the one I had submitted expired in January. I have attached the new PCCs and still the waiting continues. You would actually think after a second contact and so much waiting they will respond quickly but nop
> Anyway the lord is my strength


wht was the first co contact and y its taking so long ur case


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

First CO contact was on the 27th of August 2018 requesting for additional employment evidence as they actually stated that bank statements do not suffice so I managed to get my tax certificates for each of those years and submitted on the 29th then after that there was nothing until I sent a feedback online on the 15th of March only to get a response on the 22nd saying my PCC had expired


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

EtiChi said:


> First CO contact was on the 27th of August 2018 requesting for additional employment evidence as they actually stated that bank statements do not suffice so I managed to get my tax certificates for each of those years and submitted on the 29th then after that there was nothing until I sent a feedback online on the 15th of March only to get a response on the 22nd saying my PCC had expired


ok have u submitted RnR on company letter head or SD ?


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

This is a waiting game if you are not patient you will lose it. When I submitted my documents and joined all these forums I always predicted and predicted using what I was seeing from other people's cases and nothing happened but instead added more stress and anxiety. I have guys that applied way after me with the same profession and are already working in Australia and I am still here. What I have learnt is that even with God my case is different and God is helping me, my time will come. One of these days I will testify.


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi All,

Regards, please clear my confusion that I have applied visa 190 of CPM with 65+5 =70 points on NSW invitation and lodged on 05-feb-2019, I still not been contacted by CO, no update regarding visa grant and watching posts on FB that visa issuance is minimum these days and facing delays and points matter for visa issuance.
my question is that would I be affected with these reasons or I just passed that stage and my visa will come sooner or later.....please clarify to minimize my blood pressure.

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

nelutla said:


> Hi guys
> 
> finished 4 months and still no update, whts going on guys i know people waiting from oct last year


Day 140. Nothing.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

SC190ASAP said:


> Day 140. Nothing.


yeah i feel nothing we can except till july


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

hanak said:


> HOPE2018 said:
> 
> 
> > I've also touched 4 months. God knows what's going on...
> ...


Honestly, after reading all these replies. I'm giving up.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

nelutla said:


> SC190ASAP said:
> 
> 
> > Day 140. Nothing.
> ...


They have elections in May. How that is gonna impact our applications is a different speculation altogether.


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

sahir01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Regards, please clear my confusion that I have applied visa 190 of CPM with 65+5 =70 points on NSW invitation and lodged on 05-feb-2019, I still not been contacted by CO, no update regarding visa grant and watching posts on FB that visa issuance is minimum these days and facing delays and points matter for visa issuance.
> my question is that would I be affected with these reasons or I just passed that stage and my visa will come sooner or later.....please clarify to minimize my blood pressure.
> ...



What is FB?


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi All,

I have a question on Police Clearance,

I was working in Saudi Arabia from Aug-2009 to July-2011. So there is 23 months period which I need to take police clearance. But I had returned home for vacation on Jul-2010 to Aug-2010. So I haven't covered more than 12 months in Saudi Arabia (Technically). Do I still need to get the clearance from Saudi Arabia ?

Thanks,

Vattic


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

vattic said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question on Police Clearance,
> 
> ...


Yes you still need Police Clearance of KSA. But if you are not current resident in KSA, KSA will not issue Police Clearance. In such case you will be required to provide alternate documents as mention on DHA website.


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

NAB1978 said:


> Yes you still need Police Clearance of KSA. But if you are not current resident in KSA, KSA will not issue Police Clearance. In such case you will be required to provide alternate documents as mention on DHA website.


In Sri Lanka, We have a system to obtain police clearance from KSA. I'm going through that process right now. If you think I still need to proceed, I will complete that. It will take around 2 months time to complete. There is no restrictions if we are not residing in KSA right now.


----------



## sumit2929 (Apr 22, 2018)

Hi Guys

I need help, i just made a payment for 190 visa. Regarding medical assessment when I try to create an application it is not showing any 190 subcategory visa. How I can create the HAP ID for 190 visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sumit2929 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I need help, i just made a payment for 190 visa. Regarding medical assessment when I try to create an application it is not showing any 190 subcategory visa. How I can create the HAP ID for 190 visa.


Officially 190 applicants have to wait for the CO to generate the hap id and they can’t generate it on their own 

Applicants get around this by generating it for 189

You can take your own decision what you will like to do



Cheers


----------



## garrychandi (Jun 29, 2018)

sumit2929 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I need help, i just made a payment for 190 visa. Regarding medical assessment when I try to create an application it is not showing any 190 subcategory visa. How I can create the HAP ID for 190 visa.


Hey mate go to your IMMI account.Under the action tab you will see Health Assessment


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

NB said:


> sumit2929 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys
> ...


Do you mean for 190, we shouldn’t generate HAP ID by going to the health assessment tab after paying the visa fees in immi account. My friend generated the HAP ID for himself together with his spouse and his kid. His medicals are done and already the status shows something along the lines of “health assessment submitted - no further action needed “


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sunny2018 said:


> Do you mean for 190, we shouldn’t generate HAP ID by going to the health assessment tab after paying the visa fees in immi account. My friend generated the HAP ID for himself together with his spouse and his kid. His medicals are done and already the status shows something along the lines of “health assessment submitted - no further action needed “


I have told you what are the rules and also how to get around it

Now whether you want to do it or not, only you can decide

Cheers


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Sunny2018 said:


> Do you mean for 190, we shouldn’t generate HAP ID by going to the health assessment tab after paying the visa fees in immi account. My friend generated the HAP ID for himself together with his spouse and his kid. His medicals are done and already the status shows something along the lines of “health assessment submitted - no further action needed “[/Q
> 
> The Response from NB is sort of incorrect and that is not an official that DHA or CO inform and wait for them to contact the applicant.
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Itik1983 said:


> Sunny2018 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean for 190, we shouldn’t generate HAP ID by going to the health assessment tab after paying the visa fees in immi account. My friend generated the HAP ID for himself together with his spouse and his kid. His medicals are done and already the status shows something along the lines of “health assessment submitted - no further action needed “[/Q
> ...


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

NB said:


> Itik1983 said:
> 
> 
> > I have quoted the rules and also the way around it
> ...


----------



## garrychandi (Jun 29, 2018)

NB said:


> Officially 190 applicants have to wait for the CO to generate the hap id and *they can’t generate it on their own*
> 
> This statement is incorrect, You don't have to wait for the CO to generate a hap id. Applicant can generate HAP id from their immi account


----------



## starmock (Mar 2, 2019)

I also generated the HAP ID through Health Assessment.

By the way, for those who had CO contacts requesting for additional employment evidence, are the ones used for ACS assessment not enough? Are they requesting it for all previous employments? Or just the most recent one? I don’t think I can find or produce my payslips from previous employments aside from my current one.


----------



## sumit2929 (Apr 22, 2018)

Thanks everyone for quick reply. When you guys generated the hap id . Did you guys selected the visa 189 while creating HAP ID?


----------



## garrychandi (Jun 29, 2018)

sumit2929 said:


> Thanks everyone for quick reply. When you guys generated the hap id . Did you guys selected the visa 189 while creating HAP ID?


Nah mate, As i said earlier once you lodged your application, login to your immi account and click on health assessment tab


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

starmock said:


> I also generated the HAP ID through Health Assessment.
> 
> By the way, for those who had CO contacts requesting for additional employment evidence, are the ones used for ACS assessment not enough? Are they requesting it for all previous employments? Or just the most recent one? I don’t think I can find or produce my payslips from previous employments aside from my current one.


Then pray very hard that the co doesn’t contact you for more evidence 

Cheers


----------



## karthiatvec (Oct 29, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I am yet to get pre invite from VIC.Please see my details below.

VIC 190(70)
NSW 190(70)
189(65)
EOI lodged date:15/02/19.
Currently in Canberra.

I know my point is very low and its highly impossible to get 189 and NSW. Why its taking time for VIC as well?

Appreciate your help.

Thanks,
Karthick


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karthiatvec said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am yet to get pre invite from VIC.Please see my details below.
> 
> ...


Just because you are working in Vic, you are expecting that Vic will issue you a pre invite, out of turn , you are sadly mistaken 

In the good old days, when those working in Vic could apply directly for SS without going through the EOI route are gone
You now have to compete with all applicants irrespective of whether they are working in Vic or not

Do not have very high hopes for a Vic nomination with such low points 
I am presuming you are 2613

Cheers


----------



## starmock (Mar 2, 2019)

NB said:


> Then pray very hard that the co doesn’t contact you for more evidence



Thanks for your opinions NB. Really helpful.

Anyone else who had CO contacts asking for additional employment evidences? Did they specify how many years back you need to provide proof for?

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

starmock said:


> Thanks for your opinions NB. Really helpful.
> 
> Anyone else who had CO contacts asking for additional employment evidences? Did they specify how many years back you need to provide proof for?
> 
> Thanks!


They will generally never specify the number of years

They will just say provide evidence in following format

Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Usually after how many days/months is a CO assigned to a case after lodging the visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Usually after how many days/months is a CO assigned to a case after lodging the visa?


As per rule 28 days, but with all this backlog and new security assessment, one can never be sure

Cheers


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

NB said:


> mahnoor101 said:
> 
> 
> > Usually after how many days/months is a CO assigned to a case after lodging the visa?
> ...


Could you please help me to understand what New security assessment means? Thanks


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi NB,

Could u help me with any courses in finance or accounting, while waiting for grant that can help for job search in NSW.

Appreciate it help n expert views.

Thanks

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Could you please help me to understand what New security assessment means? Thanks


Read the comments of the immigration minister

He says that checks have been increased in immigration cases to weed out false claims etc and hence the delay in processing 

Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Once a file is uploaded on ImmiAccount then can it be removed or edited?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Once a file is uploaded on ImmiAccount then can it be removed or edited?


Nope

It’s there for life

So you have to be very careful, what you upload

Cheers


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi people,

I noticed that on my immi account 'Last updated' field shows 20-03-2019 which is the day we have done the medical examination.

Is it the same for you also?


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

aise said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I noticed that on my immi account 'Last updated' field shows 20-03-2019 which is the day we have done the medical examination.
> 
> Is it the same for you also?


Mine is also the same date as my medical.


----------



## G.S.S (Feb 21, 2019)

HI All,

I applied my EOI on April 4,2019 for both 189/190 NSW with 75/80 points. I understand that 189 is not feasible for next 4 months considering my score and the current dip in the 189 invitations. So I received my NSW pre invite/nomination on April 18,2019. I am prepping up the documents for visa application and I have few questions:

(1) State PCC: In the State of Michigan (where I live), they have two types - one is Name based background check which is online and can get it in few hours, the other type is "fingerprint based" which takes 6 to 10 weeks. Does anyone have idea about which one is preferred?

(2) I read in this forum that 6 weeks is a sweet spot to receive ITA. Has anyone received ITA for 261111(ICT Bus Analyst) within that time period?

Thanks in advance for all your help and information.

____________________________________________________________________
EOI: April 4,2019 (189/190 NSW) , ANZSCO: 261111
Points: 75+5 (Age:25, Language:20, Education: 15, Experience: 10, Partner Skills:5,SS:5)
Nomination(pre invite): April 18,2019
Awaiting ITA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

G.S.S said:


> HI All,
> 
> I applied my EOI on April 4,2019 for both 189/190 NSW with 75/80 points. I understand that 189 is not feasible for next 4 months considering my score and the current dip in the 189 invitations. So I received my NSW pre invite/nomination on April 18,2019. I am prepping up the documents for visa application and I have few questions:
> 
> ...


1. No idea

2. The 6 weeks is applicable for all Anzsco codes generally 

Cheers


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

nelutla said:


> SC190ASAP said:
> 
> 
> > Day 140. Nothing.
> ...


190 has been hopeless , i have stopped checking portals n immi as much as i can , day 138 n no news for a co contact (hk pcc) 😂


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

I think in all these breaks, they forgot a stream 190 exists, 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

sc.mnit said:


> 190 has been hopeless , i have stopped checking portals n immi as much as i can , day 138 n no news for a co contact (hk pcc) 😂


I’ve given up already. Haven’t checked myimmi for quite some time now.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Harini227 said:


> I think in all these breaks, they forgot a stream 190 exists,
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


I read a few days back on this forum that 189 has reached 29th February! Yet to see a single grant for December lodging in 190. If this is not forgetting 190, I don’t know what is.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> I read a few days back on this forum that 189 has reached 29th February! Yet to see a single grant for December lodging in 190. If this is not forgetting 190, I don’t know what is.


Just be patient and stay positive. Yes it is difficult seeing the progress of 189. It Will take time but surely would get it.
Just imagine going forward starting July when the numbers are reduced, a lot of them would be happy to get invite. ( Just like we feel how 2 years back even 60/65 would be invited and processed in 6 months max ). So I would say just be grateful to god and try to indulge in thing s that's will help you later. No point worrying or feeling bad for things out of your control.

And since yours is December, the next set of grants or CO should be from Dec. Just watch Avengers in the meantime


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

st080805 said:


> SC190ASAP said:
> 
> 
> > I read a few days back on this forum that 189 has reached 29th February! Yet to see a single grant for December lodging in 190. If this is not forgetting 190, I don’t know what is.
> ...


Tickets are sold out! 😄


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SC190ASAP said:


> Tickets are sold out! 😄


Then watch the game of grants.. I mean game of thrones 

Cheers


----------



## Nagarajbarad (Apr 27, 2019)

I have 60 points, planning to apply for 190 or 489 , will I be eligible to get PR??


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

I lodged application on 26th June 2018. Now that's 10 months n over, should I call DHA and check my application status? Has anyone tried calling?


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

NB said:


> Then watch the game of grants.. I mean game of thrones
> 
> Cheers


Hahaha! Game of grants is a nightmare!


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

sidd_oza said:


> I lodged application on 26th June 2018. Now that's 10 months n over, should I call DHA and check my application status? Has anyone tried calling?




Any co contact 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nagarajbarad said:


> I have 60 points, planning to apply for 190 or 489 , will I be eligible to get PR??


You are eligible to get an pr but will you get it

No

You need much higher points in most Anzsco codes unless you are a nurse or a plumber

Cheers


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes.. It was On Nov 3 for pcc in spouse maiden name... I gave evidences that it is not possible and uploaded on Nov 9. Nothing till now.



nelutla said:


> sidd_oza said:
> 
> 
> > I lodged application on 26th June 2018. Now that's 10 months n over, should I call DHA and check my application status? Has anyone tried calling?
> ...


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

I hope grant come along



nelutla said:


> sidd_oza said:
> 
> 
> > I lodged application on 26th June 2018. Now that's 10 months n over, should I call DHA and check my application status? Has anyone tried calling?
> ...


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

NB said:


> You are eligible to get an pr but will you get it
> 
> No
> 
> ...


I don’t think he’s even eligible now. The minimum requirement is 65 points right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SC190ASAP said:


> I don’t think he’s even eligible now. The minimum requirement is 65 points right?


He can get 5 points for SS

Cheers


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

NB said:


> He can get 5 points for SS
> 
> Cheers


Oh yes okay. But yes it is very very less likely to get ss too.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Does your qualification matter for faster visa processing? Meaning higher the qualification faster the processing!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SC190ASAP said:


> Does your qualification matter for faster visa processing? Meaning higher the qualification faster the processing!


Only the complexity of your case and the quality and strength of the evidence you submit, decide the processing time taken

No other factors of country, Anzsco code, points education state experience and what not matter
On shore applicants have a slight edge as they have been partially security vetted

Cheers


----------



## ankitmalhotra08 (Aug 28, 2018)

Can somebody help me with the process of PCC from USA?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankitmalhotra08 said:


> Can somebody help me with the process of PCC from USA?


There is a dedicated thread for fbi pcc on the forum

Search that out and probably it already has all your answers

Cheers


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

NB said:


> Only the complexity of your case and the quality and strength of the evidence you submit, decide the processing time taken
> 
> No other factors of country, Anzsco code, points education state experience and what not matter
> *On shore applicants have a slight edge as they have been partially security vetted*
> ...


Hi NB, Can you please explain about this a bit more.? 

I understand that DIBP has verified the docs (Work, PCC, Medicals etc) and granted a work permit, but DIBP will once again verify all these docs anyways before granting PR. So in what way onshore applicants are advantageous.?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Hi NB, Can you please explain about this a bit more.?
> 
> I understand that DIBP has verified the docs (Work, PCC, Medicals etc) and granted a work permit, but DIBP will once again verify all these docs anyways before granting PR. So in what way onshore applicants are advantageous.?


Security angle only

Each applicant has to be vested by the security agencies before they can be granted a visa

The level of vetting depends on the type of visa being issued with the highest being for citizenship and the lowest for tourist

So if an applicant already has a visa, he would have at least a partial security clearance



Cheers


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Anybody who has called DHA to check status can share their experience..Thanks



sidd_oza said:


> Yes.. It was On Nov 3 for pcc in spouse maiden name... I gave evidences that it is not possible and uploaded on Nov 9. Nothing till now.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

NB said:


> Security angle only
> 
> Each applicant has to be vested by the security agencies before they can be granted a visa
> 
> ...


Ok. Thanks for your prompt response.


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

NB said:


> Then watch the game of grants.. I mean game of thrones
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Let this be the week! Day 144. 2 good signs that I’m counting on (in general, not just for my case) -

1. The expected processing time came down from 9-11 months to 8-10 months which may mean grants and CO contacts will probably accelerate 

2. Per immitracker, there are enough grants remaining for the current year as compared to last year.

Hoping the elections don’t have an impact on the grant process. Thankfully public holidays are over till June 10th in most states!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

I am also keeping my hopes. 

123 days. Fingers crossed we start seeing some December grants.



heretic87 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Then watch the game of grants.. I mean game of thrones
> ...


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hoping to see some December grants on the forum!



HOPE2018 said:


> I am also keeping my hopes.
> 
> 123 days. Fingers crossed we start seeing some December grants.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Day 89. Hoping December grants start coming in

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Game of Grants - Day 136 and counting...

Question - CO consider Date of received/ lodgement or last updated date


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> Game of Grants - Day 136 and counting...
> 
> Question - CO consider Date of received/ lodgement or last updated date


Theoretically it’s the date you last updated the documents 

But timelines and dates are of no value

The grant will come in its own sweet time and there is nothing you can do about it realistically 

You can call up the helpline, but their standard reply will be that it’s under processing and some applications take more time

So relax and hope that the grant comes before the game of thrones is over

Cheers


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Close to 140 days and counting, no CO contact or Direct Grant... 
I thought today DoHA would start processing visa applications for 190 visas, given it is the start of a new working week and there is a reduction in visa processing times (as reflected on the website). 
It is rather disheartening, as all plans for myself, and my family back in Australia are currently in limbo. No amount of game of thrones/movies/tv shows is helping divert my already distressed mind. Hopefully, the month of May brings us some good news :amen:


----------



## LeBijou (Dec 19, 2018)

Today on DAY 243 our VISA 190 was granted!!! We are absolutely ecstatic, relieved and incredibly excited. As stressful as it's been, it's been truly worth the wait. Good Luck and best wishes to everyone on the forum!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Avcor said:


> Close to 140 days and counting, no CO contact or Direct Grant...
> I thought today DoHA would start processing visa applications for 190 visas, given it is the start of a new working week and there is a reduction in visa processing times (as reflected on the website).
> It is rather disheartening, as all plans for myself, and my family back in Australia are currently in limbo. No amount of game of thrones/movies/tv shows is helping divert my already distressed mind. Hopefully, the month of May brings us some good news :amen:


You can count all you want but it may only get you an ulcer and depression but not a faster grant

You have to stay away from the forum for a few days and forget that you have even applied for PR and go about your daily life

The grant will come in its own sweet time

Cheers


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

LeBijou said:


> Today on DAY 243 our VISA 190 was granted!!! We are absolutely ecstatic, relieved and incredibly excited. As stressful as it's been, it's been truly worth the wait. Good Luck and best wishes to everyone on the forum!!


Congratulations. 

Direct grant ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## LeBijou (Dec 19, 2018)

Hi. Not a direct grant, had a CO contact on 14 December 2018.


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

Hey guys. Got a Grant today!! So happy and relieved.

Lodgement date - 06 Nov
Co contact for partner English - 27 - March
Grant date - 29 april

Thanks to all for your support through this tuff period!


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

mike_alpha said:


> Hey guys. Got a Grant today!! So happy and relieved.
> 
> Lodgement date - 06 Nov
> Co contact for partner English - 27 - March
> ...


Congratz!

Good to see some grants


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Congratulationsss...Grants are coming for November Lodge now..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Congrats guys . Looks like good progress finally


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

mike_alpha said:


> Hey guys. Got a Grant today!! So happy and relieved.
> 
> Lodgement date - 06 Nov
> Co contact for partner English - 27 - March
> ...



Woohhoo!! Congratulations!


----------



## Rbk (Feb 12, 2019)

I guess, need a practical check. 
EOI Updated on 08/04/2019 for ICT-BA 261111
PTE: 79+ Each band
Au work Exp - 1 year. 
Total 75 points for 189 
Total 75+5 for 190 NSW. 
Some say I may receive the ITA in 3-4 months, some say 3-4 weeks. 
Also, Whats the difference between 190 and pre-invite ?

Thanks 
Rash
I am really confused on when its the right time to apply for PCC.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rbk said:


> I guess, need a practical check.
> EOI Updated on 08/04/2019 for ICT-BA 261111
> PTE: 79+ Each band
> Au work Exp - 1 year.
> ...


The 190 invite comes in 2 parts

First the preinvite after which you submit the documents to the state and processing fees also if the state is NSW
They will go through all the documents you have submitted and If they still like your application, they will issue the final invite

If the pcc doesn’t take too long, you can always apply after you have got the preinvite 

Cheers


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

LeBijou said:


> Hi. Not a direct grant, had a CO contact on 14 December 2018.


Congrats....What was the CO contact for?


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi friends with the grace of Almighty I just received my grant for myself wife and daughter for 190 visa applied on 09/05/2018 after 355 days .Timeline 261313 NSW.The delay was that I could not provide PCC from Qatar where I was deputed for 13 months and went for five times on business visas and a PCC waiver was requested resulting in four CO contacts. However when global time given for processing eleven months passed I requested the department politely to look into my application which was properly replied that I will be informed within fifteen days and on the sixteenth day I have got the grant. I am very thankful to the forum members and NB for replying my queries .I applied myself without an agent and will add one more thing that never get disheartened everyone will get the grant may be later or sooner if he hasn't given any wrong information. I pray to God for all.

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

*190*

Congrats on the long awaited Grant

If you are on immitracker can you please update

Thanks



vijaysharma1953 said:


> Hi friends with the grace of Almighty I just received my grant for myself wife and daughter for 190 visa applied on 09/05/2018 after 355 days .Timeline 261313 NSW.The delay was that I could not provide PCC from Qatar where I was deputed for 13 months and went for five times on business visas and a PCC waiver was requested resulting in four CO contacts. However when global time given for processing eleven months passed I requested the department politely to look into my application which was properly replied that I will be informed within fifteen days and on the sixteenth day I have got the grant. I am very thankful to the forum members and NB for replying my queries .I applied myself without an agent and will add one more thing that never get disheartened everyone will get the grant may be later or sooner if he hasn't given any wrong information. I pray to God for all.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Hi friends with the grace of Almighty I just received my grant for myself wife and daughter for 190 visa applied on 09/05/2018 after 355 days .Timeline 261313 NSW.The delay was that I could not provide PCC from Qatar where I was deputed for 13 months and went for five times on business visas and a PCC waiver was requested resulting in four CO contacts. However when global time given for processing eleven months passed I requested the department politely to look into my application which was properly replied that I will be informed within fifteen days and on the sixteenth day I have got the grant. I am very thankful to the forum members and NB for replying my queries .I applied myself without an agent and will add one more thing that never get disheartened everyone will get the grant may be later or sooner if he hasn't given any wrong information. I pray to God for all.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


Sharma ji Bahut Bahut mubaraka .
Finally. Happy days to come for 190 applicants


----------



## Matrix01 (Sep 7, 2018)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Hi friends with the grace of Almighty I just received my grant for myself wife and daughter for 190 visa applied on 09/05/2018 after 355 days .Timeline 261313 NSW.The delay was that I could not provide PCC from Qatar where I was deputed for 13 months and went for five times on business visas and a PCC waiver was requested resulting in four CO contacts. However when global time given for processing eleven months passed I requested the department politely to look into my application which was properly replied that I will be informed within fifteen days and on the sixteenth day I have got the grant. I am very thankful to the forum members and NB for replying my queries .I applied myself without an agent and will add one more thing that never get disheartened everyone will get the grant may be later or sooner if he hasn't given any wrong information. I pray to God for all.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


Congratulations.

I am in the same boat and unable to get PCC from China ..

What documentation did you have to provide for the waiver ?


Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Hi friends with the grace of Almighty I just received my grant for myself wife and daughter for 190 visa applied on 09/05/2018 after 355 days .Timeline 261313 NSW.The delay was that I could not provide PCC from Qatar where I was deputed for 13 months and went for five times on business visas and a PCC waiver was requested resulting in four CO contacts. However when global time given for processing eleven months passed I requested the department politely to look into my application which was properly replied that I will be informed within fifteen days and on the sixteenth day I have got the grant. I am very thankful to the forum members and NB for replying my queries .I applied myself without an agent and will add one more thing that never get disheartened everyone will get the grant may be later or sooner if he hasn't given any wrong information. I pray to God for all.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


Congratulations 

Cheers


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

Matrix01 said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> I am in the same boat and unable to get PCC from China ..
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for the wishes about China PCC I don't know but you will have to show to the co with e mails etc that you tried and they refused or there is no system for the said PCC but for the certain gulf states they know that these countries won't issue PCC without a resident card.

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Matrix01 (Sep 7, 2018)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Thanks everyone for the wishes about China PCC I don't know but you will have to show to the co with e mails etc that you tried and they refused or there is no system for the said PCC but for the certain gulf states they know that these countries won't issue PCC without a resident card.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


Sure Vijay...I can show that I have tried with email trail and mails from various agencies that say it is not possible ....but I have not got any letter from Chinese govt. officals.
They are not responding to any mails.

Did you have to get any letter from Qatar govt authorities saying that it is not possible to grant PCC ?

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

Matrix01 said:


> Sure Vijay...I can show that I have tried with email trail and mails from various agencies that say it is not possible ....but I have not got any letter from Chinese govt. officals.
> They are not responding to any mails.
> 
> Did you have to get any letter from Qatar govt authorities saying that it is not possible to grant PCC ?
> ...


Ask the CO that you are facing this difficulty with all the mail trail s etc and your sincere efforts in this regard.I didn't got any response from ministry of interior Qatar however Qatar embassy at New Delhi replied an E mail that PCC is given to the residents only.

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Matrix01 (Sep 7, 2018)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Ask the CO that you are facing this difficulty with all the mail trail s etc and your sincere efforts in this regard.I didn't got any response from ministry of interior Qatar however Qatar embassy at New Delhi replied an E mail that PCC is given to the residents only.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


 Thx...Will do.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohit231 (Nov 12, 2017)

NB said:


> You can count all you want but it may only get you an ulcer and depression but not a faster grant
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Absolutely agree!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohit231 (Nov 12, 2017)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Hi friends with the grace of Almighty I just received my grant for myself wife and daughter for 190 visa applied on 09/05/2018 after 355 days .Timeline 261313 NSW.The delay was that I could not provide PCC from Qatar where I was deputed for 13 months and went for five times on business visas and a PCC waiver was requested resulting in four CO contacts. However when global time given for processing eleven months passed I requested the department politely to look into my application which was properly replied that I will be informed within fifteen days and on the sixteenth day I have got the grant. I am very thankful to the forum members and NB for replying my queries .I applied myself without an agent and will add one more thing that never get disheartened everyone will get the grant may be later or sooner if he hasn't given any wrong information. I pray to God for all.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohit231 (Nov 12, 2017)

mike_alpha said:


> Hey guys. Got a Grant today!! So happy and relieved.
> 
> Lodgement date - 06 Nov
> Co contact for partner English - 27 - March
> ...




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hoping to get a few more 190s on the forum today. Fingers are crossed for all of us.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi buddies, are our COs getting back from long holidays?


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

*CO*

Yes they should be back but God knows when they will start issuing grants for December lodgements.



davidng said:


> Hi buddies, are our COs getting back from long holidays?


----------



## 1111 (Sep 12, 2018)

*1111*



vijaysharma1953 said:


> Hi friends with the grace of Almighty I just received my grant for myself wife and daughter for 190 visa applied on 09/05/2018 after 355 days .Timeline 261313 NSW.The delay was that I could not provide PCC from Qatar where I was deputed for 13 months and went for five times on business visas and a PCC waiver was requested resulting in four CO contacts. However when global time given for processing eleven months passed I requested the department politely to look into my application which was properly replied that I will be informed within fifteen days and on the sixteenth day I have got the grant. I am very thankful to the forum members and NB for replying my queries .I applied myself without an agent and will add one more thing that never get disheartened everyone will get the grant may be later or sooner if he hasn't given any wrong information. I pray to God for all.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


HI

Congratulations! I lodged in Jun 2018 and nothing heard from Immi yet and may I know how you requested the department to look into your application? I have made a lot calls to immigration department and all answers were waiting. Thanks very much


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

1111 said:


> HI
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! I lodged in Jun 2018 and nothing heard from Immi yet and may I know how you requested the department to look into your application? I have made a lot calls to immigration department and all answers were waiting. Thanks very much


Hello ,

Please find this link to submit your feedback and greveience politely 
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions

Thanks

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## singhpx7 (Oct 25, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Thanks for creating this , I am one of the fellows , fingers crossed and god speed to the department 🤞


Hi,

Could you pls confirm for how much time you stayed in HongKong as PCC was required in your case. I stayed there for 7 months - will I need PCC for that from HK?


----------



## 1111 (Sep 12, 2018)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Hello ,
> 
> Please find this link to submit your feedback and greveience politely
> Thanks
> ...


Thanks for your reply, unfortunately, I have sent a suggestion feedback already and useless. What else can I do? Help, please


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

singhpx7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you pls confirm for how much time you stayed in HongKong as PCC was required in your case. I stayed there for 7 months - will I need PCC for that from HK?


Absolutely at the discretion of the CO
Theoretically below 12 months are not required but co have been known to ask for lower stays also

No one can predict
If you want to be proactive, you can get one, or else wait for the co to ask

Cheers


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

May I know what is the time frame they give for the first entry?
Usually within How many months from visa grant? Does it depend on the PCC expiry date?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Drish said:


> May I know what is the time frame they give for the first entry?
> Usually within How many months from visa grant? Does it depend on the PCC expiry date?


Theoretically it’s the expiry of the pcc and medicals, whichever is earlier 
However, the co has a lot of discretion to extend the IED or waive it altogether 

Cheers


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

NB said:


> Drish said:
> 
> 
> > May I know what is the time frame they give for the first entry?
> ...


Thanks mate..😊


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

One more query...will it be possible to update the passport number after a visa grant and before making 1st entry..?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Drish said:


> One more query...will it be possible to update the passport number after a visa grant and before making 1st entry..?


Yes you can

Just update the new passport number in the Immiaccount 

ReCheck in VEVO after a couple of days and it should be done

Keep some days between travel and passport renewal as some members have reported that it took time for the new passport to reflect in VEVO 

Cheers


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

NB said:


> Drish said:
> 
> 
> > One more query...will it be possible to update the passport number after a visa grant and before making 1st entry..?
> ...


Thank you..😊
Thank you


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

*190*

I was so excited yesterday but looks like today is back to zero.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

HOPE2018 said:


> I was so excited yesterday but looks like today is back to zero.


Yes, same! I was disheartened until I saw 3 grants reported on the forum. Doesn't appear as though DoHA will start looking at December lodgments anytime soon :mad2:


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

*190*

Agree!

My lodgement date is end of December (27).

And if we keep going on this trend, like suddenly issuing random grants, then even May is not gonna happen.



Avcor said:


> Yes, same! I was disheartened until I saw 3 grants reported on the forum. Doesn't appear as though DoHA will start looking at December lodgments anytime soon :mad2:


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

HOPE2018 said:


> Agree!
> 
> My lodgement date is end of December (27).
> 
> And if we keep going on this trend, like suddenly issuing random grants, then even May is not gonna happen.


Best case scenario would be if the department starts issuing 10-15 grants a day, similar to 189. Most December lodgements will be granted within a week or two. Guess one can only dream...


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

HOPE2018 said:


> I was so excited yesterday but looks like today is back to zero.


Same here..I lodged in mid december..till now Nothing. 
Hard to divert mind anywhere else


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

*190*

If only this could be true. As you say one can only dream!



Avcor said:


> Best case scenario would be if the department starts issuing 10-15 grants a day, similar to 189. Most December lodgements will be granted within a week or two. Guess one can only dream...


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

HOPE2018 said:


> If only this could be true. As you say one can only dream!


submitted on dec 23 2018 i feel like onshore candidates can expect anything i can see on immi tracker onshore nov are getting grants


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

*190*

Well I am onshore and nothing is happening.

We are in the same boat.



nelutla said:


> submitted on dec 23 2018 i feel like onshore candidates can expect anything i can see on immi tracker onshore nov are getting grants


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Don't get your hopes up people
This is how it has been for the past few months. It'll only disappoint you if you get your hopes up.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

HOPE2018 said:


> Well I am onshore and nothing is happening.
> 
> We are in the same boat.


then god knows how they are working


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

Congratulations!!



LeBijou said:


> Today on DAY 243 our VISA 190 was granted!!!


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

Congratulations!



mike_alpha said:


> Hey guys. Got a Grant today!!


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

355 days - Great job waiting! Congratulations to you and your family! 



vijaysharma1953 said:


> Hi friends with the grace of Almighty I just received my grant for myself wife and daughter for 190 visa applied on 09/05/2018 after 355 days .


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

SC190ASAP said:


> Don't get your hopes up people
> This is how it has been for the past few months. It'll only disappoint you if you get your hopes up.


What are you doing to divert your mind? It is getting frustrating not seeing any movement :rant: I try to divert my mind and not check the forum/immitracker for a few days but eventually revert back to old habits... I am certain others on the forum are experiencing the same feelings as myself.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Avcor said:


> SC190ASAP said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get your hopes up people
> ...


First of all I watched the Endgame. Then the third episode of GoT was awesome. Apart from that I've stopped checking myimmitracker. Joined the gym and working out. That helps me to exhaust myself to sleep. And basically I think I've accepted the fact that it's not going to come anytime soon. Just accept it. If it comes early, merry Christmas to you and if it takes time then you've already accepted it in your mind. So acceptance is the key.


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

I see a lot of CO contacts for PTE to be sent online. Is it recommended to send it via Pearson website while lodging visa to avoid CO contact?


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

aise said:


> I see a lot of CO contacts for PTE to be sent online. Is it recommended to send it via Pearson website while lodging visa to avoid CO contact?


It is recommended. My consultant asked me to do the same. While booking for PTE there is an option whether you'd want to send the results to Australian immigration Dept directly from pearson. I had checked that option so didn't have to send it again myself.


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Day 132 🙄 very disappointing. Why they are doing this with December applicants 😢


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Day 125... same feeling mate!



Darwin onshore said:


> Day 132 🙄 very disappointing. Why they are doing this with December applicants 😢


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

*190*

Same here! Only God knows



Darwin onshore said:


> Day 132 🙄 very disappointing. Why they are doing this with December applicants 😢


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Why are they doing this only to 190

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Unfortunately no one can answer this!

And we are all in the same boat!



Harini227 said:


> Why are they doing this only to 190
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

In April last year, January applicants were already being granted. And in May this year, December applicants have not been touched! What a pain!


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

HOPE2018 said:


> In April last year, January applicants were already being granted. And in May this year, December applicants have not been touched! What a pain!




True don't know when they wil start 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

HOPE2018 said:


> In April last year, January applicants were already being granted. And in May this year, December applicants have not been touched! What a pain!


Yes, I read that on the 190 Visa 2018 forum page. Applicants received their visa between 80-100 days since lodgement. 
For me its 134 days and counting... :tsk: I think the best is listen to the others, we need to stop checking the forums/immitracker and leave it up to the Almighty to work his miracles.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

I think I must agree with you on this since I am also fed up and wasting my energy for nothing!




Avcor said:


> Yes, I read that on the 190 Visa 2018 forum page. Applicants received their visa between 80-100 days since lodgement.
> For me its 134 days and counting... :tsk: I think the best is listen to the others, we need to stop checking the forums/immitracker and leave it up to the Almighty to work his miracles.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Avcor said:


> Yes, I read that on the 190 Visa 2018 forum page. Applicants received their visa between 80-100 days since lodgement.
> 
> For me its 134 days and counting... :tsk: I think the best is listen to the others, we need to stop checking the forums/immitracker and leave it up to the Almighty to work his miracles.




128 days tried to be away from all but unable to do my curiosity is bringing me back 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi Experts,

Anyone who received the NSW 190 visa grant and applied on-shore, were there any restrictions or conditions on the visa?


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

HOPE2018 said:


> I think I must agree with you on this since I am also fed up and wasting my energy for nothing!


It is energy draining. Nothing we can do about it. We just have to wait layball: 

I'm going to end with a quote:
Some things take time. Stay Patient. Stay Positive. Things will get better for us all. 

All the struggles at the moment will pay off. We will be in Australia for it's beautiful Australian summer, having a beer and enjoying a barbie!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

HOPE2018 said:


> I think I must agree with you on this since I am also fed up and wasting my energy for nothing!


Hi Mauritian friend. 

haha dir zot noun in plin r sa ggt aus la.. hahaha


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

saw on Immitracker - some one from brazil posted - CO contacted----my position in queue 2614. 

Question - Is it possible for us to check our position in the queue? As per my knowledge - No. However, this post confused me. Please guide


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

Still, not a single grant or CO contact for cases lodged after December..

Guys, did you ask your agents if they have any clients granted visa with December+ lodgement date?

I don't have an agent that's why I am asking.

Also, did anyone send email to Iscah about it? Maybe he would have an idea..


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

HOPE2018 said:


> Day 125... same feeling mate!




Day 123 here..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

You only lodged on 8 March and I guess you have nothing to worry until at least 8 June which will be 3 months after which you can expect to hear something I guess due to the current trend.

I lodged end of December and there are some early December lodgements as well on the forum who haven't heard anything yet and we have all toughed the 4 month band.

I guess it would be good to send an email to Iscah to query about what is going on with December lodgements since this is where it is stuck at the moment.




aise said:


> Still, not a single grant or CO contact for cases lodged after December..
> 
> Guys, did you ask your agents if they have any clients granted visa with December+ lodgement date?
> 
> ...


----------



## charupriyal (Feb 19, 2018)

HOPE2018 said:


> You only lodged on 8 March and I guess you have nothing to worry until at least 8 June which will be 3 months after which you can expect to hear something I guess due to the current trend.
> 
> I lodged end of December and there are some early December lodgements as well on the forum who haven't heard anything yet and we have all toughed the 4 month band.
> 
> ...



Yes mine is 2 of dec


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

HOPE2018 said:


> You only lodged on 8 March and I guess you have nothing to worry until at least 8 June which will be 3 months after which you can expect to hear something I guess due to the current trend.
> 
> I lodged end of December and there are some early December lodgements as well on the forum who haven't heard anything yet and we have all toughed the 4 month band.
> 
> I guess it would be good to send an email to Iscah to query about what is going on with December lodgements since this is where it is stuck at the moment.


Yea I lodged on March but we are still in the same boat, I totally feel the pain you have been through. 

I just sent an email to Iscah, I will let you know about the response.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

That would be great I'll wait for a feedback thanks.



aise said:


> HOPE2018 said:
> 
> 
> > You only lodged on 8 March and I guess you have nothing to worry until at least 8 June which will be 3 months after which you can expect to hear something I guess due to the current trend.
> ...


----------



## winterapril (Jan 15, 2019)

Congrats all who got grants


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Dec 18th lodgement... very disappointed in processing speed compared to NSW processing times of EOIs and preinvites. Somewhat of a let down... I guess we all need to migrate there and fix the system real quick


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Very disappointing actually. 14th Dec lodgement.
I did send email to ISCAH..In return they sent processing time links.


----------



## narendrasvyas (Apr 17, 2018)

I think processing time will be more for December files because of Christmas Holidays.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## narendrasvyas (Apr 17, 2018)

I lodged VISA application on 25th April 2019, processing time is showing 8 - 10 months.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Do not know actually. But if we compare last year processing (post Christmas too), it was quite quick. This year 190 is going very slow and 189 is running like anything.


----------



## lamdx2412 (Jan 19, 2019)

I have seen a 190 visa grant today (1/5/2019) for a Chinese applicant but not sure of the lodgment date.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Where have you seen that?



lamdx2412 said:


> I have seen a 190 visa grant today (1/5/2019) for a Chinese applicant but not sure of the lodgment date.


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

It seems like this is on standstill and there is no processing that is happening even for late Nov submissions. CO contacts are also not getting reported much. Nothing more we can do but to keep calm and carry on


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

lamdx2412 said:


> I have seen a 190 visa grant today (1/5/2019) for a Chinese applicant but not sure of the lodgment date.


Can not see it in immitracker. Where have you seen it ?


----------



## I.Seif (Mar 14, 2017)

150 days (lodge 01 Dec) and counting.
Waiting is so hard.


----------



## lamdx2412 (Jan 19, 2019)

*lamdx2412*



Su_Shri said:


> Can not see it in immitracker. Where have you seen it ?


Immitracker does not reflect everything that is happening. I saw it on a migration agent Facebook page.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

lamdx2412 said:


> Su_Shri said:
> 
> 
> > Can not see it in immitracker. Where have you seen it ?
> ...


Yup m aware that everything,off course, is not available on immitracker. I just quoted that.

Thank you for sharing the news.


----------



## SydneyLover (Mar 24, 2017)

Dear Expats,

Any hope for more NSW invites before July?

--------------------------
261311 ICT Analyst Programmer
Age: 25 pts
ACS - 10pts
PTE: 20 pts (90/90/90/90)
Edu : 15pts
Spouse: 5 pts
State - 5pts

Total :75/80 pts- 189/190
EOI submitted 189/ 190 : 24-Apr-2019


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

I.Seif said:


> 150 days (lodge 01 Dec) and counting.
> Waiting is so hard.



Silver lining for today - there were no 189 grants as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warkan (Aug 30, 2018)

Lodged 22 Nov and still waiting...............


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

heretic87 said:


> Silver lining for today - there were no 189 grants as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s the spirit
I don’t mind my leg being broken as long as my neighbor also gets both his legs broken

Will this line of thought take you far in life !

Cheers


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

heretic87 said:


> Silver lining for today - there were no 189 grants as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Firstly immi tracker shows that's May 1st had few 189 grants .

Secondly, if 189 doesn't get grants how does it help 190 applicants. All are already invited and yet such malice. Please could you kindly refrain of feeling such rejection and falling into the trap to have such ill feeling. Stop checking obsessively for the grant and things will happen in their due course. Get a life outside the Australian PR and you would be much better prepared for the next step once you get the grant.

Good luck and wish you speedy grant


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

warkan said:


> Lodged 22 Nov and still waiting...............


Was there any CO contact or nothing at all?


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

I.Seif said:


> 150 days (lodge 01 Dec) and counting.
> Waiting is so hard.


Day 146. I think there seems to be a problem with December lodgements in particular.


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

Good to let you all know that after 392days of waiting, I finally got my grants today (me, wife & 2kids). It has not been an easy journey for me and the family but God has been faithful. All I can say is that yes we tracked on immi tracker and other forums and looked at other people's cases but it didn't come. I remember when we applied the time lines were 4-6months and yet we nearly went to 13months. It was hard but the lord has been my strength and I wish everyone here all the best. Do not lose hope your visas will come and it will be sweet


Lodged 05 April 2018
1st CO - 27 August 2018 (additional employment evidence) 
2nd CO - 22 March 2019 (renewal of police clearance as the one we 1st submitted had expired on the 5th of January) 
IED - 07 October 2019
Sent 1st Feedback - 15 March


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

EtiChi said:


> Good to let you all know that after 392days of waiting, I finally got my grants today (me, wife & 2kids). It has not been an easy journey for me and the family but God has been faithful. All I can say is that yes we tracked on immi tracker and other forums and looked at other people's cases but it didn't come. I remember when we applied the time lines were 4-6months and yet we nearly went to 13months. It was hard but the lord has been my strength and I wish everyone here all the best. Do not lose hope your visas will come and it will be sweet
> 
> 
> Lodged 05 April 2018
> ...


Many congratulations.. Enjoy the moment


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

EtiChi said:


> Good to let you all know that after 392days of waiting, I finally got my grants today (me, wife & 2kids). It has not been an easy journey for me and the family but God has been faithful. All I can say is that yes we tracked on immi tracker and other forums and looked at other people's cases but it didn't come. I remember when we applied the time lines were 4-6months and yet we nearly went to 13months. It was hard but the lord has been my strength and I wish everyone here all the best. Do not lose hope your visas will come and it will be sweet
> 
> 
> Lodged 05 April 2018
> ...


Congratulations EtiChi


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

EtiChi said:


> Good to let you all know that after 392days of waiting, I finally got my grants today (me, wife & 2kids). It has not been an easy journey for me and the family but God has been faithful. All I can say is that yes we tracked on immi tracker and other forums and looked at other people's cases but it didn't come. I remember when we applied the time lines were 4-6months and yet we nearly went to 13months. It was hard but the lord has been my strength and I wish everyone here all the best. Do not lose hope your visas will come and it will be sweet
> 
> 
> Lodged 05 April 2018
> ...


So glad this chapter has come to a happy end EtiChi - very happy for you  

All the best!


----------



## aakash.chauhan (Dec 16, 2018)

EtiChi said:


> Good to let you all know that after 392days of waiting, I finally got my grants today (me, wife & 2kids). It has not been an easy journey for me and the family but God has been faithful. All I can say is that yes we tracked on immi tracker and other forums and looked at other people's cases but it didn't come. I remember when we applied the time lines were 4-6months and yet we nearly went to 13months. It was hard but the lord has been my strength and I wish everyone here all the best. Do not lose hope your visas will come and it will be sweet
> 
> 
> Lodged 05 April 2018
> ...




Congratulations 


Accountant General (221111)
Points-80/85 (189/190)
EOI update date- 15th Jan 2019
Pre invite NSW- 18th Jan 2019
Final invite NSW- 29th Jan 2019
Visa lodge- working on documents


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

EtiChi said:


> Good to let you all know that after 392days of waiting, I finally got my grants today (me, wife & 2kids). It has not been an easy journey for me and the family but God has been faithful. All I can say is that yes we tracked on immi tracker and other forums and looked at other people's cases but it didn't come. I remember when we applied the time lines were 4-6months and yet we nearly went to 13months. It was hard but the lord has been my strength and I wish everyone here all the best. Do not lose hope your visas will come and it will be sweet
> 
> 
> Lodged 05 April 2018
> ...




Congrats can u please share wht doc they have requested to submit and wht u have submitted before they asked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Congrats. Please update immitracker.



EtiChi said:


> Good to let you all know that after 392days of waiting, I finally got my grants today (me, wife & 2kids). It has not been an easy journey for me and the family but God has been faithful. All I can say is that yes we tracked on immi tracker and other forums and looked at other people's cases but it didn't come. I remember when we applied the time lines were 4-6months and yet we nearly went to 13months. It was hard but the lord has been my strength and I wish everyone here all the best. Do not lose hope your visas will come and it will be sweet
> 
> 
> Lodged 05 April 2018
> ...


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

EtiChi said:


> Good to let you all know that after 392days of waiting, I finally got my grants today (me, wife & 2kids). It has not been an easy journey for me and the family but God has been faithful. All I can say is that yes we tracked on immi tracker and other forums and looked at other people's cases but it didn't come. I remember when we applied the time lines were 4-6months and yet we nearly went to 13months. It was hard but the lord has been my strength and I wish everyone here all the best. Do not lose hope your visas will come and it will be sweet
> 
> 
> Lodged 05 April 2018
> ...


Congrats

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

I sent an email to Iscah and asked if they have any idea about the reason why 190 pipeline is so slow. Asked them if they have seen any grant or CO contact for cases lodged after 30-November-2018.

This is the response from Iscah


_We believe that DHA have slowed down visa grants in the 190 category.
And we have not seen any of our clients granted a 190 visa since 8th November 2018

We are currently requesting information from DHA about this._


I was thinking that there are people getting grant but they just don't feel the need to update immitracker or forums. But I am not that optimistic now.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

aise said:


> I sent an email to Iscah and asked if they have any idea about the reason why 190 pipeline is so slow. Asked them if they have seen any grant or CO contact for cases lodged after 30-November-2018.
> 
> This is the response from Iscah
> 
> ...


This is worrisome.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

aise said:


> I sent an email to Iscah and asked if they have any idea about the reason why 190 pipeline is so slow. Asked them if they have seen any grant or CO contact for cases lodged after 30-November-2018.
> 
> This is the response from Iscah
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, even it's frustrating news


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SC190ASAP said:


> This is worrisome.


It’s nothing to be worried about 
Iscah may not have that many 190 applications in the pipeline and hence no grants

Iscah doesn’t mean it’s the entire DHA

Grants may have slowed as a whole due to to the imminent elections

The bosses must be waiting to see who comes into power and what policies they adopt 

Cheers


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

aise said:


> I sent an email to Iscah and asked if they have any idea about the reason why 190 pipeline is so slow. Asked them if they have seen any grant or CO contact for cases lodged after 30-November-2018.
> 
> This is the response from Iscah
> 
> ...


  I am worried now. I hope they are not going to change anything which can impact us..


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

Congratulations and best wishes to you and your family!



EtiChi said:


> Good to let you all know that after 392days of waiting, I finally got my grants today (me, wife & 2kids). It has not been an easy journey for me and the family but God has been faithful. All I can say is that yes we tracked on immi tracker and other forums and looked at other people's cases but it didn't come. I remember when we applied the time lines were 4-6months and yet we nearly went to 13months. It was hard but the lord has been my strength and I wish everyone here all the best. Do not lose hope your visas will come and it will be sweet
> 
> 
> Lodged 05 April 2018
> ...


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

NB said:


> SC190ASAP said:
> 
> 
> > This is worrisome.
> ...


Yea. We've also seen quite a few members here on this forum getting grants who've lodged their visa in November.


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

NB said:


> That’s the spirit
> I don’t mind my leg being broken as long as my neighbor also gets both his legs broken
> 
> Will this line of thought take you far in life !
> ...




Haha, you misunderstood me. But if 190 will speed up only when they’re done with 189 then it might be a good sign for us


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> I am worried now. I hope they are not going to change anything which can impact us..


I don't think any new rules or anything will impact the already lodged visa applications.


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

st080805 said:


> Firstly immi tracker shows that's May 1st had few 189 grants .
> 
> Secondly, if 189 doesn't get grants how does it help 190 applicants. All are already invited and yet such malice. Please could you kindly refrain of feeling such rejection and falling into the trap to have such ill feeling. Stop checking obsessively for the grant and things will happen in their due course. Get a life outside the Australian PR and you would be much better prepared for the next step once you get the grant.
> 
> Good luck and wish you speedy grant




Just a clarification to you too -

I’d be very happy if MHA granted everyone simultaneously. But unfortunately, it seems like resources are constrained and they focus on either 189 or 190 at a specific time. Back in December when I lodged, 190 was faster than 189. Gradually as 189 picked up, 190 slowed down drastically.

Therefore my assumption is that 190 will pick up only when 189 slows down. On the other hand they could slow down everything altogether considering this is end of year.

So I promise you, I’m only looking at every encouraging sign for 190. Not discouraging signs for 189


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

aise said:


> I sent an email to Iscah and asked if they have any idea about the reason why 190 pipeline is so slow. Asked them if they have seen any grant or CO contact for cases lodged after 30-November-2018.
> 
> This is the response from Iscah
> 
> ...



Thanks for letting us know. It would be interesting to know what DHA's response is to this. It would be great if you can check back with them in a few days time


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi guys 
Could you please let me know the validity of ACS assessment.

I am getting confused,since I have got an email after one year that you have to renew your membership.



Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

panne05 said:


> Hi guys
> Could you please let me know the validity of ACS assessment.
> 
> I am getting confused,since I have got an email after one year that you have to renew your membership.
> ...


Membership and assessment are 2 different things

You can get your assessment done without becoming an ACS member also

Your ACS assessment is valid for 2 years from the date of order, irrespective of whether you renew your membership or not

Cheers


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

Avcor said:


> Thanks for letting us know. It would be interesting to know what DHA's response is to this. It would be great if you can check back with them in a few days time


I will do that and let you know.

Applicants with agents, you can ask your agent if they have seen 190 visa grant/CO contact since 30-November-2018


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

hi guys my manager has changed his number now how should i update his number in immi account


----------



## charupriyal (Feb 19, 2018)

EtiChi said:


> Good to let you all know that after 392days of waiting, I finally got my grants today (me, wife & 2kids). It has not been an easy journey for me and the family but God has been faithful. All I can say is that yes we tracked on immi tracker and other forums and looked at other people's cases but it didn't come. I remember when we applied the time lines were 4-6months and yet we nearly went to 13months. It was hard but the lord has been my strength and I wish everyone here all the best. Do not lose hope your visas will come and it will be sweet
> 
> 
> Lodged 05 April 2018
> ...


What type of additional employment documents they asked


----------



## charupriyal (Feb 19, 2018)

Is there anyone from wa


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> So glad this chapter has come to a happy end EtiChi - very happy for you
> 
> All the best!


Thank you PI it still feels like a dream. Special thanks to NB, Kapihu for the advice that you guys were giving. The feedback thing it does work especially if you see that your application has exceeded processing timelines. I actually think my file had fallen in the cracks somewhere and as soon as I sent the feedback they started working on it.


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

charupriyal said:


> What type of additional employment documents they asked


I didn't have payslips for some companies I worked for 10yrs ago so initially I had only attached bank statements and affidavits to explain that I could not get payslips and reference letters. Some of the companies had actually closed down and the only evidence that I had was bank statements. So on my first CO contact they actually sated that bank statements were not sufficient evidence they wanted something like your tax documents.So I had to go thru to the tax department and ask them to retrieve those tax statements for me and I attached them.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

EtiChi said:


> Thank you PI it still feels like a dream. Special thanks to NB, Kapihu for the advice that you guys were giving. The feedback thing it does work especially if you see that your application has exceeded processing timelines. I actually think my file had fallen in the cracks somewhere and as soon as I sent the feedback they started working on it.


can u please share wht additional employment evidince they asked u


----------



## charupriyal (Feb 19, 2018)

EtiChi said:


> charupriyal said:
> 
> 
> > What type of additional employment documents they asked
> ...


 Thanks for giving information and congratulations for a beautiful life ahead


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

NB said:


> Membership and assessment are 2 different things
> 
> You can get your assessment done without becoming an ACS member also
> 
> ...


Thanks for your inputs.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

EtiChi said:


> I didn't have payslips for some companies I worked for 10yrs ago so initially I had only attached bank statements and affidavits to explain that I could not get payslips and reference letters. Some of the companies had actually closed down and the only evidence that I had was bank statements. So on my first CO contact they actually sated that bank statements were not sufficient evidence they wanted something like your tax documents.So I had to go thru to the tax department and ask them to retrieve those tax statements for me and I attached them.


Generally, they will look at the last 10 years employment history only. Why they asked for data older than 10 years?


----------



## StlCardinal (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Has anyone from Dec 18, had any contact, mine is 6 DEC 18, and no contact.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

27 December nothing



StlCardinal said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Has anyone from Dec 18, had any contact, mine is 6 DEC 18, and no contact.


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

StlCardinal said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Has anyone from Dec 18, had any contact, mine is 6 DEC 18, and no contact.


22 Nov and not contact ...:mad2::rant:


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Only old files greater than 250+ days are being granted. This is good but no consolation to the ones waiting

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

I suppose May would be a tricky month, until elections results. June may see an improvement based on the new govt and their policies.
So, yes looks like no choice but wait patiently.


----------



## May 2018 (May 3, 2019)

Hello Friends,
I am new in this Forum but following from 12 months, i launched 190 visa NSW, as a cook on 24 May 2018 and haven’t got any contact or update from immi, recently I saw that few of friends got contacted after by immi after they submitted feedback, I tried too but haven’t got success, can plz some one help me step by step, I know the website, I called immi but no satisfactory ans.
Thanks


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

May 2018 are you offshore or onshore ?


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

May 2018 said:


> Hello Friends,
> I am new in this Forum but following from 12 months, i launched 190 visa NSW, as a cook on 24 May 2018 and haven’t got any contact or update from immi, recently I saw that few of friends got contacted after by immi after they submitted feedback, I tried too but haven’t got success, can plz some one help me step by step, I know the website, I called immi but no satisfactory ans.
> Thanks


I've got the same concern
Lodged my application on 21.05.18, no CO contact since August 18. 
I've posted 2 feedbacks recently, but both returned with generic replies. No ETA was provided:

The Department of Home Affairs recognises that the time taken to process your application may be causing you and your family concern.
We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible... blah blah blah


There was a post recently when someone got the grant after 11+ months wait, but there were 4 CO contacts and problems with providing PCC, so at least it was clear why it was processing that long. In my situation, it looks like no one is even looking. They didn't even perform employments validation. 
If you find any other way to push or get a more detailed update from them please let me know

Cheers


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

st080805 said:


> I suppose May would be a tricky month, until elections results. June may see an improvement based on the new govt and their policies.
> So, yes looks like no choice but wait patiently.


yes, I also feel the same..Let see what is going to unfold post election.


----------



## May 2018 (May 3, 2019)

Darwin onshore said:


> May 2018 are you offshore or onshore ?


I am in Australia but my 190 file is offshore, study and experience Australian


----------



## girishsg.ba (Jun 6, 2018)

StlCardinal said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Has anyone from Dec 18, had any contact, mine is 6 DEC 18, and no contact.


 mine is 17 Dec, nothing yet


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

May 2018 said:


> I am in Australia but my 190 file is offshore, study and experience Australian


What do you mean by you are in Australia but your file is offshore?

Even if you were offshore when you submitted your application, if you are now living in Australia, then you have to file a form 1022 and inform the co that you are in Australia 

Do it asap, if not done

Cheers


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

May 2018 what does it means that you are in Australia and file is in offshore?


----------



## EtiChi (Aug 21, 2018)

When you guys end a feedback please make sure you make valid suggestions not complaints. In December I contacted the feedback unit and my letter was more of a complaint than suggestions and they gave me a standard reply until I got advice from a friend of mine on how to write the letter. It took me time to rewrite the letter as I was somehow convinced it will not work but as soon as I took his advice and wrote some of the lines he gave me I got a response. Maybe inbox me I can share more on how to write the letter.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

EtiChi said:


> When you guys end a feedback please make sure you make valid suggestions not complaints. In December I contacted the feedback unit and my letter was more of a complaint than suggestions and they gave me a standard reply until I got advice from a friend of mine on how to write the letter. It took me time to rewrite the letter as I was somehow convinced it will not work but as soon as I took his advice and wrote some of the lines he gave me I got a response. Maybe inbox me I can share more on how to write the letter.


Totally agree.

Our first feedback form was labelled a 'suggestion' but was more of a subtle inquiry to the status of our application - and we got a generic response.

Our second feedback form made a creative suggestion about the Immiaccount UI and CO workflow (we had just had our 2nd CO contact and been asked for something we had already submitted) - and the feedback was forwarded to the relevant CO / CO team - and we got our grant a few days later.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

EtiChi said:


> When you guys end a feedback please make sure you make valid suggestions not complaints. In December I contacted the feedback unit and my letter was more of a complaint than suggestions and they gave me a standard reply until I got advice from a friend of mine on how to write the letter. It took me time to rewrite the letter as I was somehow convinced it will not work but as soon as I took his advice and wrote some of the lines he gave me I got a response. Maybe inbox me I can share more on how to write the letter.


Many more members can take advantage if you can post it here instead of giving in pm to those who ask

Blank out any sensitive information 

Cheers


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

when to submit the feedback ? post the timelines given (8-10 months) or as its already 5 months so I can submit ?


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Agree NB



NB said:


> Many more members can take advantage if you can post it here instead of giving in pm to those who ask
> 
> Blank out any sensitive information
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Anita Jalan (Jul 11, 2016)

There is a grant reported on immitracker; Nov 2018 lodged.


----------



## devil001 (Oct 27, 2017)

Alhamdulillah i have received a grant for family of four. Finally blood draining journey has come to an end. 

Lodged 13 Nov 2018
Co Contact – 20 Feb 2019
Grant – 3 May 2019


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

devil001 said:


> Alhamdulillah i have received a grant for family of four. Finally blood draining journey has come to an end.
> 
> Lodged 13 Nov 2018
> Co Contact – 20 Feb 2019
> Grant – 3 May 2019




Congrats bro can u please share ru offshore or onshore and ur job code please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

devil001 said:


> Alhamdulillah i have received a grant for family of four. Finally blood draining journey has come to an end.
> 
> Lodged 13 Nov 2018
> Co Contact – 20 Feb 2019
> Grant – 3 May 2019


Congrats!
What was the CO contact for?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

One small request to all members
No need to thank me or any other member if you appreciate the post
Just use the like button in the post

This will reduce the clutter in the threads as half the posts are just thank yous and thank yous for the thank yous and congratulations 

It makes the reading very easy for members who are looking for actual information in the thread, if these are eliminated 

Cheers


----------



## May 2018 (May 3, 2019)

NB said:


> May 2018 said:
> 
> 
> > I am in Australia but my 190 file is offshore, study and experience Australian
> ...


I have submitted 1022 form along with 80 and other Docs
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

May 2018 said:


> I have submitted 1022 form along with 80 and other Docs
> Thanks


So now your file will be processed as an onshore applicant 

Cheers


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

EtiChi said:


> Good to let you all know that after 392days of waiting, I finally got my grants today (me, wife & 2kids). It has not been an easy journey for me and the family but God has been faithful. All I can say is that yes we tracked on immi tracker and other forums and looked at other people's cases but it didn't come. I remember when we applied the time lines were 4-6months and yet we nearly went to 13months. It was hard but the lord has been my strength and I wish everyone here all the best. Do not lose hope your visas will come and it will be sweet
> 
> 
> Lodged 05 April 2018
> ...


Congrats EtiChi!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> when to submit the feedback ? post the timelines given (8-10 months) or as its already 5 months so I can submit ?


Feedback to be used only after upper limit of reference time range is over e.g. 10 months currently. Otherwise, it may only annoy DHA.

Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## ccch (Feb 19, 2019)

NB said:


> What do you mean by you are in Australia but your file is offshore?
> 
> Even if you were offshore when you submitted your application, if you are now living in Australia, then you have to file a form 1022 and inform the co that you are in Australia
> 
> ...


However, if I did it online through immi account, do I still need to submit a form 1022?

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ccch said:


> However, if I did it online through immi account, do I still need to submit a form 1022?
> 
> Thanks.


The system automatically creates a form 1022 for you
No need to submit it again
If you see your list of submitted documents, you will find the form 1022 also there

Cheers


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

Congratulations and good luck!



devil001 said:


> Alhamdulillah i have received a grant for family of four. Finally blood draining journey has come to an end.
> 
> Lodged 13 Nov 2018
> Co Contact – 20 Feb 2019
> Grant – 3 May 2019


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

Just read this.

Maybe we can request for a congrats button just like the thanks button, that way we can reduce the congrats messages.



NB said:


> One small request to all members
> No need to thank me or any other member if you appreciate the post
> Just use the like button in the post
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

am0gh said:


> Just read this.
> 
> Maybe we can request for a congrats button just like the thanks button, that way we can reduce the congrats messages.


The like button can double as the congratulations button when someone announces a grant

Just like that post and I am sure the member will understand that you are congratulating him

Cheers


----------



## sachin.2 (Aug 15, 2017)

171 Days (14/11/2018) and still counting.. neither CO contact nor employment verification

Sachin


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Hi,

I need your help

My friend's details

Age:27

Experience:4.5 years

Occupation: Software Engineer

Education: Engineering in Electronics

PTE:90

Will he be eligible for 489

Regards,
bnetkunt

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## deepalivg (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi all, 
I have 2 questions.
1.We are applying for 190 visa under General Accountant category. My question is after visa grant under 190 - what happens if a person is unable to complete 2 years under general accountant due to any reason?
2. After visa grant and after first entry, can we permanently move to Australia after some time like 1 year or 2 years?


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

deepalivg said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have 2 questions.
> 
> ...


1. You have no obligation to work in a particular occupation, you can work in any occupation it's just that, that you have to work & live for initial 2 years of stay within the sponsored state. 
You can visit other states too for travel purpose, no issue in that. 
2. Once you have made the initial entry before IED, you can go back and come back to sponsored state anytime of your choice within 5 years (from the day visa was granted). But 2 years obligation you have to fulfill even then.
After 5 years only travel rights ends for you, you can stay indefinitely in Australia without any issue but if you go back to any country then you must have valid visa or RRV if you wish to come back. 


Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

deepalivg said:


> Hi all,
> I have 2 questions.
> 1.We are applying for 190 visa under General Accountant category. My question is after visa grant under 190 - what happens if a person is unable to complete 2 years under general accountant due to any reason?
> 2. After visa grant and after first entry, can we permanently move to Australia after some time like 1 year or 2 years?


1. You should aim to complete 2 years residence in the sponsoring State to meet 190 requirements, but no particular occupation is required.

2. Yes. You can move anytime in the 5 years after grant as long as you make first entry within IED date, but best to plan to move permanently soon enough to have 2 years Australian residence in the 5 years from date of grant. That (2 years residence in the first 5 years since date of grant) will allow you to get an RRV for another 5 years, as although PR doesn't expire, travel rights do after 5 years, unless you get an RRV at or before that time.


----------



## deepalivg (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks. I thought we have obligation to work under General Accountant category as we will get grant under that category.


----------



## hiennguyen89 (Oct 4, 2018)

sachin.2 said:


> 171 Days (14/11/2018) and still counting.. neither CO contact nor employment verification
> 
> Sachin




same day with you, I got Co contact 5 march for VAC2 spouse. Nothing until now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

I wonder if Iscah has got a reply from DHA regarding the delay in processing 190 visas. If we know the reasons (apart from our speculation as it being due to the 189 backlog), and a possible time-frame of when DHA would commence looking into 190 visas, it will put some of us at ease. I worry, 190 visas could have fallen through the cracks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Avcor said:


> I wonder if Iscah has got a reply from DHA regarding the delay in processing 190 visas. If we know the reasons (apart from our speculation as it being due to the 189 backlog), and a possible time-frame of when DHA would commence looking into 190 visas, it will put some of us at ease. I worry, 190 visas could have fallen through the cracks.


I really doubt that DHA will commit in writing that they are not processing 190 visa applications 

In all probability will be that they are processing all categories of visa applications at the best speed possible without compromising the process 

Moreover, I personally feel that 190 applications are also being processed just as fast as 189 , and just not getting reported on the forum as the number of applicants on the forum are a minuscule part of the entire applicants

Cheers


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi All,

please guide - my submission date of SC190 Visa Lodgment is 05 feb-19 and last updated status is 02-Mar-19 (that is of Medicals). my question is - which date will be counted for The Time Game? submitted or updated date?

Regards/


----------



## anu68 (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi.. I have a question.
If we get invited from NSW through State sponsorship, how long do we need to stay in the state before we can move to Victoria?
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## narendrasvyas (Apr 17, 2018)

anu68 said:


> Hi.. I have a question.
> If we get invited from NSW through State sponsorship, how long do we need to stay in the state before we can move to Victoria?
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Two years.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahir01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> please guide - my submission date of SC190 Visa Lodgment is 05 feb-19 and last updated status is 02-Mar-19 (that is of Medicals). my question is - which date will be counted for The Time Game? submitted or updated date?
> 
> Regards/


Theoretically the updated date

Actually neither matters

The time taken for grant depends on the complexity of your case and the quality of the documents that you have submitted 

These dates are all secondary 

Cheers


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

NB said:


> I really doubt that DHA will commit in writing that they are not processing 190 visa applications
> 
> In all probability will be that they are processing all categories of visa applications at the best speed possible without compromising the process
> 
> ...


But how do you explain the difference in global processing times for 189 and 190 ? If quality of applications is the only factor contributing to the processing times, then most of 190 applicants must have lodged lower quality applications during the last few months compared to 189.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rhapsody said:


> But how do you explain the difference in global processing times for 189 and 190 ? If quality of applications is the only factor contributing to the processing times, then most of 190 applicants must have lodged lower quality applications during the last few months compared to 189.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


It also depends on the manpower allocated to the processing of the streams

All categories of visas don’t get the same manpower 
Also remember that The number of places allocated for invites to 189 is greater then 190

Cheers


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

80 days I guess from the date of application ...190 offshore application.
Couple of questions I have:
- is there any differences in application process with or without English test? As I could get 75 points including ss with American Passport so I didn't give English to increase points. Does this differenciate?

- about financial proofs..do I need to submit financial proofs like bank statement or property etc during PR application? I haven't included any financial document with the application.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Leverd said:


> 80 days I guess from the date of application ...190 offshore application.
> Couple of questions I have:
> - is there any differences in application process with or without English test? As I could get 75 points including ss with American Passport so I didn't give English to increase points. Does this differenciate?
> 
> - about financial proofs..do I need to submit financial proofs like bank statement or property etc during PR application? I haven't included any financial document with the application.


You have to give more details about your application 

You are talking about the main application or dependent ?

Have you claimed points for experience?

Cheers


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

Hello NB...its main applicant..even dependant same thing..


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

Without English test for both main applicant and dependant ..both American passport..
Experience 10 yrs I showed but guess counts for 7 yrs with skill assessment


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Leverd said:


> Without English test for both main applicant and dependant ..both American passport..
> Experience 10 yrs I showed but guess counts for 7 yrs with skill assessment


You are guessing ?
Do you think that this is some sort of a game wherein you can backtrack?

I think you seriously need to read this thread and all the links given therein 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html



Cheers


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hii friends..I received the GRANT on 02 May..sorry for late post as I was busy..thank you all for valuable suggestions and information..
Cheers

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunday82 (Feb 21, 2018)

stha1232 said:


> Hii friends..I received the GRANT on 02 May..sorry for late post as I was busy..thank you all for valuable suggestions and information..
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk




Hi, dates please? Can’t read your signature on mobile l...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## narendrasvyas (Apr 17, 2018)

stha1232 said:


> Hii friends..I received the GRANT on 02 May..sorry for late post as I was busy..thank you all for valuable suggestions and information..
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


When you lodged and CO contact date.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

I lodged the visa on 19Dec2017 and did medicals on the same day..scar was found in our(me and my wife both) chest x-ray and medical was differed. We were ask to do sputum & smear test, mine medical was cleared after 3mnths whereas my wife was diagnosed with TB, took medication for 6mnths and finally her medical was cleared on oct2018. Added newly born child to our application (DOB 20sep2018) and did her medicals on Nov2018. CO request for my remedial on Feb2018 as it was expired and my wife remedical was asked on April 20, did medical on 26 and got the Grant on 2nd May 2019.
Hope this helps
Cheers

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

Yes buddy..i dnt want to take too much headache so..i filled 10 yrs experience and when I filled in eoi it shows points automatically...i write 10 yrs experience but when I see my skill assessment is says skill assessment from 2011. So I dnt know how they see it now..


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

NB buddy and plz mind it ..if u can't answer then plz keep quite n avoid it..u can't reply unnecessarily if u can't reply. Even I see u replying like these to other posts like a boss..i m asking answer n u asking questioning me on top.
If u can't answer plz dnt reply.ignore it ok


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

NB mate I see your lots of posts but in each posts reply u sounds like a boss ..plz this is not good..try to appreciate people and try to give answers if you know otherwise avoid it plz..dnt question unnecessarily to others on top ...each reply you gave when I see I feel headache mate becz the way you reply to others


----------



## mike_alpha (Nov 1, 2018)

I agree with this. You need to calm down NB

As for your question Levard, they will count whatever is mentioned in your skull assessment
So if it says 7 years there it is 7years.


Leverd said:


> NB mate I see your lots of posts but in each posts reply u sounds like a boss ..plz this is not good..try to appreciate people and try to give answers if you know otherwise avoid it plz..dnt question unnecessarily to others on top ...each reply you gave when I see I feel headache mate becz the way you reply to others


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

Thank you mike_alpha..appreciated


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Leverd said:


> NB buddy and plz mind it ..if u can't answer then plz keep quite n avoid it..u can't reply unnecessarily if u can't reply. Even I see u replying like these to other posts like a boss..i m asking answer n u asking questioning me on top.
> If u can't answer plz dnt reply.ignore it ok


Hey Leverd, this guy has been always like this. He once report me to forum admin just for sending PM regarding some queries. I know how desperate we get when something comes up and we want the answers quickly..for this we try to ask as many as possible in any way possible..but NB acts as if he is from another planet..anyway my journey of forum has ended but I will answer anything that I feel I know the answers..hey NB nothing personal buddy..thank you for your help..
Cheers guys..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## May 2018 (May 3, 2019)

EtiChi said:


> When you guys end a feedback please make sure you make valid suggestions not complaints. In December I contacted the feedback unit and my letter was more of a complaint than suggestions and they gave me a standard reply until I got advice from a friend of mine on how to write the letter. It took me time to rewrite the letter as I was somehow convinced it will not work but as soon as I took his advice and wrote some of the lines he gave me I got a response. Maybe inbox me I can share more on how to write the letter.


Hi EtiChi,
Can u plz inbox me, the line ur friend share with u,I really need help, waiting from 12 months, I don’t know how to inbox, new in this forum,
One more thing when we leave feedback have to select Suggestions, then it next ask any visa enquires select yes or no and if I select yes that end up with no forum so I have to select no ?
Thanks


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

Leverd said:


> NB mate I see your lots of posts but in each posts reply u sounds like a boss ..plz this is not good..try to appreciate people and try to give answers if you know otherwise avoid it plz..dnt question unnecessarily to others on top ...each reply you gave when I see I feel headache mate becz the way you reply to others


He has 13K posts in this forum. He is reading long and complicated questions and trying to write the most logical suggestion. With his replies, I see that he contributes hugely. There are not so many people doing this on the forum. I have no issue about he is sounding like a boss.


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

Avcor said:


> I wonder if Iscah has got a reply from DHA regarding the delay in processing 190 visas. If we know the reasons (apart from our speculation as it being due to the 189 backlog), and a possible time-frame of when DHA would commence looking into 190 visas, it will put some of us at ease. I worry, 190 visas could have fallen through the cracks.



Today Steven (Iscah) replied my mail saying that 'they are still trying to get information from DHA


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Thanks for the update. 

Please keep us informed when you get to know more and follow up. 



aise said:


> Avcor said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if Iscah has got a reply from DHA regarding the delay in processing 190 visas. If we know the reasons (apart from our speculation as it being due to the 189 backlog), and a possible time-frame of when DHA would commence looking into 190 visas, it will put some of us at ease. I worry, 190 visas could have fallen through the cracks.
> ...


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

aise said:


> Leverd said:
> 
> 
> > NB mate I see your lots of posts but in each posts reply u sounds like a boss ..plz this is not good..try to appreciate people and try to give answers if you know otherwise avoid it plz..dnt question unnecessarily to others on top ...each reply you gave when I see I feel headache mate becz the way you reply to others
> ...


Hello aise..u might be right slightly but it's not fair to reply like that byNB. I know he has lots of posts but the main point is he hasn't replied in most posts ..he questions unnecessarily n unwanted question..like in my past post I was asking about "processing without English test" but he didn't reply that but he asked about experience points .haaa useless and unrelated and irritating reply he did..if he wants to be boss the he can open his own consultancy but it is not good to irritate people in forum..
He never want to give fact answer rather he wants to know more about the applicants..
In conclusion, admin should block his posts..because this person is irritating real help wanting people..becz of his posts I dnt want to seek help any more from here.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Leverd said:


> NB buddy and plz mind it ..if u can't answer then plz keep quite n avoid it..u can't reply unnecessarily if u can't reply. Even I see u replying like these to other posts like a boss..i m asking answer n u asking questioning me on top.
> If u can't answer plz dnt reply.ignore it ok


Sure
I will add you to my ignore list
You will not finding me responding to any of your questions henceforth 


Cheers


----------



## garrychandi (Jun 29, 2018)

aise said:


> He has 13K posts in this forum. He is reading long and complicated questions and trying to write the most logical suggestion. With his replies, I see that he contributes hugely. There are not so many people doing this on the forum. I have no issue about he is sounding like a boss.


This is not an excuse for such a behaviour. We all are here to help each other to get through this waiting game. I felt so discourage to post anything on this thread, just the way he put down people. I think he need to stop thinking that he has to reply to every single post. It's better to stay quite then littering the thread with useless comments. We are all here to help each others


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi guys ,
We are all here of free will and to help each other. Different people have different ways of dealing with things. To help someone it is vital and essential to know the complete understanding . I am sure if you approach any MARA Agent , they would also would require the background and more information before advising. 

So if someone like NB, whom I believe has helped a lot of people here and what I feel, his purpose of asking questions is to understand better. Many a times when we write on forums , we assume people should understand about us but each case is unique and the kind of advise NB provides here is by understanding your case.

I am sure like me, a lot of people here are grateful to him and it not befitting to allege someone about anything.

Also, for any member, specially the new ones, it would be advisable to understand the nature of this forum. We are here to help and I have always seen NB answer everyone’s questions, simple or difficult. If it is something which has already been discussed he would also redirect you to the thread where it has already been discussed.

I believe the bare minimum any member could do is respect. I am sure many members got their doubts clarified and grants received. So rather than speaking ill about someone , specially after receiving help from someone , be grateful to each of the members .


----------



## DelhitoSydney (Mar 8, 2018)

garrychandi said:


> This is not an excuse for such a behaviour. We all are here to help each other to get through this waiting game. I felt so discourage to post anything on this thread, just the way he put down people. I think he need to stop thinking that he has to reply to every single post. It's better to stay quite then littering the thread with useless comments. We are all here to help each others


If you doesn’t like his comments ignore them
He not forcing you to read 

Let member like me get help without consulting charge 
He write the truth which you do not like to hear so you say bad things about him


----------



## OzZilla (May 5, 2019)

EtiChi said:


> When you guys end a feedback please make sure you make valid suggestions not complaints. In December I contacted the feedback unit and my letter was more of a complaint than suggestions and they gave me a standard reply until I got advice from a friend of mine on how to write the letter. It took me time to rewrite the letter as I was somehow convinced it will not work but as soon as I took his advice and wrote some of the lines he gave me I got a response. Maybe inbox me I can share more on how to write the letter.


I just created an account here. Not sure on how to send a PM to you so doing it this way.

Can you please give me tips on how to write a letter. TIA


----------



## garrychandi (Jun 29, 2018)

DelhitoSydney said:


> If you doesn’t like his comments ignore them
> He not forcing you to read
> 
> Let member like me get help without consulting charge
> He write the truth which you do not like to hear so you say bad things about him


Trust me mate, i ignored it for long time. I didn't say he shouldn't give positive feedback. All i and the other posters are saying that we shouldn't put down people if we don't have a valid feedback. I don't think anyone question his genuineness

On a side note, you could have ignored my comments if you didn't like them

one of the Chinese agent posted a grant from Nov 18th and Dec 7th. Lets hope for a good week for the grants.


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

garrychandi said:


> Trust me mate, i ignored it for long time. I didn't say he shouldn't give positive feedback. All i and the other posters are saying that we shouldn't put down people if we don't have a valid feedback. I don't think anyone question his genuineness
> 
> On a side note, you could have ignored my comments if you didn't like them
> 
> one of the Chinese agent posted a grant from Nov 18th and Dec 7th. Lets hope for a good week for the grants.



A 190 visa grant lodged on 7-Dec-2018?


----------



## garrychandi (Jun 29, 2018)

aise said:


> A 190 visa grant lodged on 7-Dec-2018?


Yes bro


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

garrychandi said:


> Yes bro


That's good news

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

what is the skill?


----------



## Mercedes65 (May 5, 2019)

received my grant on 01/05/2019


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

Mercedes65 said:


> received my grant on 01/05/2019


Congrats! What was your lodgement date?


----------



## Mercedes65 (May 5, 2019)

Am sorry I received it on 02/05/2019..My lodgement day was 13/11/2018


----------



## Mercedes65 (May 5, 2019)

I was not active on the forum but I got a lot of useful info right here.I would like to thank everyone on this platform and I pray that everyone gets their grants soon.

Visa lodge:13/11/2018
C.O contact:25/02/2019
GRANT:02/05/2019


----------



## Arisslover (Mar 8, 2018)

Congratulations


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

garrychandi said:


> DelhitoSydney said:
> 
> 
> > If you doesn’t like his comments ignore them
> ...


Can you share the link to the agent? If not well that's good news of they are finally looking at Nov/Dec lodgements and hoping to hear more grants this week.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Mercedes65 said:


> I was not active on the forum but I got a lot of useful info right here.I would like to thank everyone on this platform and I pray that everyone gets their grants soon.
> 
> Visa lodge:13/11/2018
> C.O contact:25/02/2019
> GRANT:02/05/2019




Congrats ru onshore or offshore and wht for CO contact 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nezed (May 6, 2019)

Do onshore applicants get an IED?


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Nezed said:


> Do onshore applicants get an IED?




No 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neeru (Dec 18, 2018)

garrychandi said:


> This is not an excuse for such a behaviour. We all are here to help each other to get through this waiting game. I felt so discourage to post anything on this thread, just the way he put down people. I think he need to stop thinking that he has to reply to every single post. It's better to stay quite then littering the thread with useless comments. We are all here to help each others



Actually NB has helped many ppl but lately i also started feeling his replies a bit bossy and kind of hijacking this forum. In other posts about Hap id for 190 he kept on responding something like " i already told u rules and all" when he was totally wrong.i myself lodged 190 and paid fee and then it allowed me to generate hap id. 
Anyway, i can understand 1000's of likes and posts get to your head on a forum like this where lifespan of ppl lasts months or a year... but this forum has been useful overall and hope it stays like this without someone spoiling it


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Mercedes65 said:


> received my grant on 01/05/2019


Congratulations


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

stha1232 said:


> Hii friends..I received the GRANT on 02 May..sorry for late post as I was busy..thank you all for valuable suggestions and information..
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nezed said:


> Do onshore applicants get an IED?


Nope

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Neeru said:


> Actually NB has helped many ppl but lately i also started feeling his replies a bit bossy and kind of hijacking this forum. In other posts about Hap id for 190 he kept on responding something like " i already told u rules and all" when he was totally wrong.i myself lodged 190 and paid fee and then it allowed me to generate hap id.
> Anyway, i can understand 1000's of likes and posts get to your head on a forum like this where lifespan of ppl lasts months or a year... but this forum has been useful overall and hope it stays like this without someone spoiling it


I again repeat, I told you what the rules says
You can read it on the DHA website if you want

If you choose to go against the guidelines of the department, and then say I am wrong , it’s your wish
I don’t care

You don’t get likes just for the heck of it, but moreover, I equally reply to even those members who don’t give me a like

Anyways, I have added you to my ignore list and would also inform the members who don’t like my posts or attitude to add me to their ignore list.
The forum has that provision 

Cheers


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Day 150. Nothing. Nil. Nada. Zilch.


----------



## garrychandi (Jun 29, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> Day 150. Nothing. Nil. Nada. Zilch.


Same here mate, Day 161


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Day 143 - Nothing at all.. No CO contact..Nothing


----------



## OzZilla (May 5, 2019)

Applied 8 Nov 2018 in VIC as a Physiotherapist. CO contact on March 18 (after emailing their suggestion pathway). CO requested Employment evidence (self employed). All details submitted March 25. 

Waiting since. 

Hoping to get grant within weeks! layball:


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

OzZilla said:


> Applied 8 Nov 2018 in VIC as a Physiotherapist. CO contact on March 18 (after emailing their suggestion pathway). CO requested Employment evidence (self employed). All details submitted March 25.
> 
> Waiting since.
> 
> Hoping to get grant within weeks! layball:


after emailing their suggestion pathway - Please Elaborate


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi All,

I don't want to criticize / point out / put down anyone, but one thing I must say that we are here to seek guidance and to clear our confusions, while doing so we seriously need suggestion and even humble words to get our replies. sometimes these replies suit our mind set and sometimes don't, but we can not blame our replier. I was confuse about my spouse functional English evidence and I did mistake but while discussing here with NB i got the required guidance.

Point is that NB is contributing a lot silently and being rude may be his personality aspect (but honestly i never see that) that is his own way of living and dealing. we should get help and guidance from NB, if not liking his way of dealing (as in my opinion NB ask questions before replying is to clarify the case and to understand the whole scenario) personality then should be quite or ignore rather discussing his personal attitude on forum. (my opinion - no offence plz)

I love you bro...…...and keep guiding people.

Also i want to mention that new comers like me.....should read the posts first and then ask the question related to that thread instead of asking question here about EOI/Ielts/Verification etc etc as this thread is for Visa Lodgment where all these stages passed earlier.

Regards for All.


----------



## Syedzain (May 6, 2019)

Hello everyone,I have been following this forum for some time and just want to share my time line with you guys
190 NSW pre invite 02/08/2018
Invitation. 09/08/2018
Visa lodged 02/09/2018
First CO contact 12/13/2018
Second CO contact 02/02/2019
Waiting since then .been three months since last documents were submitted


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Syedzain said:


> Hello everyone,I have been following this forum for some time and just want to share my time line with you guys
> 190 NSW pre invite 02/08/2018
> Invitation. 09/08/2018
> Visa lodged 02/09/2018
> ...




Can u please reason for CO contact 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Syedzain (May 6, 2019)

Sure
On 12/12/2018 I was asked to provide evidence of employement,Polio vaccination certificate and PTE scores to be sent to DIBP again.
For evidence of employement I provided enployement letter,payslips,and tax return through my accountant.but then again on 02/02/2019 they asked for third party evidence of employement,so I provided my bank statements and tax return from ATO


----------



## OzZilla (May 5, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> after emailing their suggestion pathway - Please Elaborate


I followed the "Compliments, complaints and suggestions" page on Australian Immigration website. 

I wrote about a genuine urgent matter.


----------



## khirve (Sep 10, 2018)

*Kedar*

Any idea when the next list will be published by Victoria for State nomination for 190 Visa ? Thanks in advance


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

OzZilla said:


> I followed the "Compliments, complaints and suggestions" page on Australian Immigration website.
> 
> I wrote about a genuine urgent matter.


Dont mind me asking, and feel free not to reply, but did you request for faster visa processing? Thanks


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

SC190ASAP said:


> Day 150. Nothing. Nil. Nada. Zilch.





garrychandi said:


> Same here mate, Day 161





Su_Shri said:


> Day 143 - Nothing at all.. No CO contact..Nothing



140 days. :faint: 
Do you think DoHA is waiting for the elections? Part of me thinks no, as the quota has already been released for 2019-2020. Then again I do not know. What do the others think?


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

Syedzain said:


> Sure
> On 12/12/2018 I was asked to provide evidence of employement,Polio vaccination certificate and PTE scores to be sent to DIBP again.
> For evidence of employement I provided enployement letter,payslips,and tax return through my accountant.but then again on 02/02/2019 they asked for third party evidence of employement,so I provided my bank statements and tax return from ATO



Did you provide payslips and tax returns (from your accountant) for the full years, before CO contact?


----------



## Mercedes65 (May 5, 2019)

*Mercedes65*



nelutla said:


> Congrats ru onshore or offshore and wht for CO contact
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sorry for the late reply..I am offshore and the CO contact was for my wife's police clearance with maiden name and a clear copy of my passport.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Mercedes65 said:


> sorry for the late reply..I am offshore and the CO contact was for my wife's police clearance with maiden name and a clear copy of my passport.



Thanks for the reply Iam happy now 190 is getting grants 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Mercedes65 said:


> sorry for the late reply..I am offshore and the CO contact was for my wife's police clearance with maiden name and a clear copy of my passport.


Which country's PCC with maiden name ?


----------



## Mercedes65 (May 5, 2019)

tinks21 said:


> Which country's PCC with maiden name ?


my home country.they require a person to be cleared using both married and maiden name.


----------



## OzZilla (May 5, 2019)

Avcor said:


> Dont mind me asking, and feel free not to reply, but did you request for faster visa processing? Thanks



Hello.

No, i did not ask for faster visa processing. However, I did express my situation. This may have made them look into my file. Please note, I waited 18 weeks before messaging them. 

I would advise you to not start messaging them too early because they might just ignore you when your situation does really become urgent. I think minimum wait time of 4 month is a goo time to send one inquiry

:fingerscrossed:. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## Nezed (May 6, 2019)

Got 1st CO contact today for:

1. Recent photo for my daughter (her passport was granted as an infant but we ALREADY SUBMITTED her recent photograph during the application).

2. A new AFP report for myself (Not sure why as the current one expires on 21 May 2019).

3. New medical for my husband (last one has expired)

Visa lodged: 19 Nov 2018
Onshore Applicant


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

When your husband medical expired? I am asking bz my medical also expired and I applied on 20 dec and my medical expired in feb 2019


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hope you get your grant soon!

May I ask in which state you are?



Nezed said:


> Got 1st CO contact today for:
> 
> 1. Recent photo for my daughter (her passport was granted as an infant but we ALREADY SUBMITTED her recent photograph during the application).
> 
> ...


----------



## starmock (Mar 2, 2019)

Nezed said:


> Got 1st CO contact today for:
> 
> 1. Recent photo for my daughter (her passport was granted as an infant but we ALREADY SUBMITTED her recent photograph during the application).
> 
> ...




Hi Nezed, did you claim points for your Australian job experience?


----------



## Nezed (May 6, 2019)

Darwin onshore said:


> When your husband medical expired? I am asking bz my medical also expired and I applied on 20 dec and my medical expired in feb 2019


Expired in Dec 2018


----------



## Nezed (May 6, 2019)

HOPE2018 said:


> Hope you get your grant soon!
> 
> May I ask in which state you are?


Thanks! We are based in, and nominated by QLD


----------



## Nezed (May 6, 2019)

starmock said:


> Hi Nezed, did you claim points for your Australian job experience?


Yes i did.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

How long does it take for the medical to expire?


----------



## aakash.chauhan (Dec 16, 2018)

. 

Anybody come across such situation? 
Image attached of news.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aakash.chauhan said:


> Anybody come across such situation?
> Image attached of news.


As long as the scores were valid on the date of invite and the applicant has sent the results directly to DHA through PTEA, even if the scores have expired, DHA will not ask them to take the exam again

If the applicant has not sent the scores and they have expired, then it’s their own fault and if they are asked to take the exam again, it’s not the DHA fault

Cheers


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

https://johnmenadue.com/abul-rizvi-partner-visas-a-lesser-known-dutton-scandal/

interesting article.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

SC190ASAP said:


> https://johnmenadue.com/abul-rizvi-partner-visas-a-lesser-known-dutton-scandal/
> 
> interesting article.


Though this is related to partner visa, it broadly reflects the department's attitude towards visa processing.


----------



## rabb da banda (Apr 1, 2019)

i have query regarding this..

Is it mandatory to send PTEA score through the website? As i have uploaded the scorecard. would that be a concern if one had not sent it through PTEA?


----------



## rabb da banda (Apr 1, 2019)

NB said:


> As long as the scores were valid on the date of invite and the applicant has sent the results directly to DHA through PTEA, even if the scores have expired, DHA will not ask them to take the exam again
> 
> If the applicant has not sent the scores and they have expired, then it’s their own fault and if they are asked to take the exam again, it’s not the DHA fault
> 
> Cheers


i have query regarding this..

Is it mandatory to send PTEA score through the website? As i have uploaded the scorecard. would that be a concern if one had not sent it through PTEA?
Kindly clear my doubt


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

rabb da banda said:


> i have query regarding this..
> 
> Is it mandatory to send PTEA score through the website? As i have uploaded the scorecard. would that be a concern if one had not sent it through PTEA?


It is recommended that you send it from PTE website. My consultant advised me to do the same since he was getting CO contacts for this very reason for some of his other clients. No harm in having sent it from the website imo.


----------



## carmelitegwl (Feb 22, 2019)

NB said:


> As long as the scores were valid on the date of invite and the applicant has sent the results directly to DHA through PTEA, even if the scores have expired, DHA will not ask them to take the exam again
> 
> If the applicant has not sent the scores and they have expired, then it’s their own fault and if they are asked to take the exam again, it’s not the DHA fault
> 
> Cheers


When is it required to send the scores to DHA via PTE Site. After Invite, Before invite while waiting for invite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

carmelitegwl said:


> When is it required to send the scores to DHA via PTE Site. After Invite, Before invite while waiting for invite?


You can Send it as soon as you get the score also
Keep the confirmation email safely in your records

Cheers


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x (Jun 28, 2016)

*Anxietyattack9x*



NB said:


> As long as the scores were valid on the date of invite and the applicant has sent the results directly to DHA through PTEA, even if the scores have expired, DHA will not ask them to take the exam again
> 
> If the applicant has not sent the scores and they have expired, then it’s their own fault and if they are asked to take the exam again, it’s not the DHA fault
> 
> Cheers


What if the PTE was over 2 years old (meaning no longer able to send throguh PTEA) and less than 3 years old? 

If the PTE was not sent to PTEA before then the applicant has to take it again? lol


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> What if the PTE was over 2 years old (meaning no longer able to send throguh PTEA) and less than 3 years old?
> 
> If the PTE was not sent to PTEA before then the applicant has to take it again? lol


If the co asks you to send it , then you have no option but to take it

Cheers


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Mercedes65 said:


> my home country.they require a person to be cleared using both married and maiden name.


If possible, may you please let me know the country name.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> If possible, may you please let me know the country name.


I can give you one such country
New Zealand 

Cheers


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

SC190ASAP said:


> Though this is related to partner visa, it broadly reflects the department's attitude towards visa processing.


interesting read. I think it is more the government than the department's attitude. The department has been granting 189 like hot cakes. I wonder post elections on 18th May, we may see a change in visa processing. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

OzZilla said:


> Hello.
> 
> No, i did not ask for faster visa processing. However, I did express my situation. This may have made them look into my file. Please note, I waited 18 weeks before messaging them.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this information. I am shy of 10 days to 150 days since lodgement. On what grounds would they look at a file? Would being away from family for almost 150 days be reasonable grounds? 

Cheers


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

What da.. 
There is a 190 grant lodged on 8 March 2019

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/sc190-visa-tracker-2018-2019/cases/case-73429


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

aise said:


> What da..
> There is a 190 grant lodged on 8 March 2019
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/sc190-visa-tracker-2018-2019/cases/case-73429



My lodgement date is 8 March too, today my LinkedIn profile is visited by DIBP!


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

aise said:


> aise said:
> 
> 
> > What da..
> ...


Nice. Yours must be on it way too. Best of luck. How does the DIBP having viewed your LinkedIn page appear on your 'viewed by' notification tab. As in by what name?


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

vyks365 said:


> Nice. Yours must be on it way too. Best of luck. How does the DIBP having viewed your LinkedIn page appear on your 'viewed by' notification tab. As in by what name?


Department of Immigration and Border Protection

Wohooo!, I am excited!

Edit: Wrong alarm lol. A while ago, I visited a DIBP officer's profile. And he visited back. So, no need to get excited..


----------



## pavan2025 (Apr 18, 2019)

aise said:


> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> 
> Wohooo!, I am excited!
> 
> Edit: Wrong alarm lol. A while ago, I visited a DIBP officer's profile. And he visited back. So, no need to get excited..


LOL.. Good one. A little giggle in the tireless wait


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Avcor said:


> SC190ASAP said:
> 
> 
> > Though this is related to partner visa, it broadly reflects the department's attitude towards visa processing.
> ...


Yea. It's more of the government than than the dept.


----------



## paras1484 (Apr 25, 2017)

*PTE-A Scorecard and CO contact*



NB said:


> If the co asks you to send it , then you have no option but to take it
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

I am waiting for a grant after lodging my 190 PR visa application on 10th Dec, 2018 for Accountant General stream (221111). But the post regarding sharing the PTE-A scores with DHA via the PTE website has made me nervous and tensed. I crossed the 2 year mark of receiving my PTE scores on 22nd April 2019. Although I uploaded my PTE-A scorecard alongwith all the other documents supporting the total points for my case, I didn't share the scorecard with DHA via the PTE website. In light of this will you please be so kind to answer the below queries:

1. Does the CO demands the primary applicant to take a re-test in all cases (where the PTE-A scores are more than 2 and less than 3 years old)?

2. At a personal level, what would be your advice if you were in my shoes? Should I take a re-test without waiting any further, i.e. before a CO contact or a DG (keeping my fingers crossed) or should I wait for a CO contact and then action if the CO asks for it? 

Regards
Paras


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

paras1484 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am waiting for a grant after lodging my 190 PR visa application on 10th Dec, 2018 for Accountant General stream (221111). But the post regarding sharing the PTE-A scores with DHA via the PTE website has made me nervous and tensed. I crossed the 2 year mark of receiving my PTE scores on 22nd April 2019. Although I uploaded my PTE-A scorecard alongwith all the other documents supporting the total points for my case, I didn't share the scorecard with DHA via the PTE website. In light of this will you please be so kind to answer the below queries:
> 
> ...


1. It depends on the co

2. I would not be pro active. I would wait for the co to ask

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

aakash.chauhan said:


> .
> 
> Anybody come across such situation?
> Image attached of news.



Post from Iscah on this... 


PTE testing verification 
-------------------------------

We have seen reports that some agents have been requested by DHA to verify PTE test results that are between 2 and 3 years old.

We asked PTE for verification of this issue and they gave the following information ...

------------
".. We haven't had any changes to our score verification process. The Department of Home Affairs accepts PTE Academic scores for up to three years from testing date.

Test takers should always digitally assign their PTE Academic scores from their PTE Academic account so that the DHA representative can view the scores from our online database (which they can view for up to three years). Most people pick the automatically send their scores when they click through the registration steps, however many forget to do so and I would like to think that an agent would help a client through the process and not just complete it for them.

DHA do often contact our support team directly if they are unable to view a score report when they know the score report is older than two years and hasn't been assigned. Our customer support team assists them further with the verification.

We are in the process of trying to make score verification easier for institutions and hope that in the near future it will be an easier process for all those involved..."
-------------------

 https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2285486264870709&id=568690946550258


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi guys. If any December lodgement do receive CO contacts or grants please update here. Thanks a lot


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

aise said:


> What da..
> There is a 190 grant lodged on 8 March 2019
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/sc190-visa-tracker-2018-2019/cases/case-73429


Hm, I understand why he got his grant so fast. He also applied 489 on Oct-2018. First, he got the grant from 489, and then 190 grant.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

I have not seen this on immitracker. Am I missing something


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

HOPE2018 said:


> I have not seen this on immitracker. Am I missing something


https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/sc190-visa-tracker-2018-2019

sort the list by 'Last Updated'. (click 3 times)


----------



## Spin (Dec 10, 2018)

Experts
A small query
Does a Central government employee have to provide her resignation documents as a proof while filling EoI?
Any immigration expert who can guide?


----------



## harsh_shiv (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi 
I lodged visa application on 29th December under 133111 after received invitation from NSW under 190.. I have not received any CO and no further update,. My application is still showing as received. and i am unable to figure out whats happening there for 190. Why it is moving so slow. Any one in the similar path.. and what is latest visa grant under 190/ 

HOPE...!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Spin said:


> Experts
> A small query
> Does a Central government employee have to provide her resignation documents as a proof while filling EoI?
> Any immigration expert who can guide?


Nope

If your existing company rules require it, that you have to verify yourself 
DHA does not have any such requirements 
But I am aware that many public sector companies have this clause in their employment contracts that you have to take permission to apply for pR in a foreign country

Cheers


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

my spouse was central gov employee long back and left it in 2008. He is dependent in application. Do I need to submit any document related to it ? Please guide


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

HOPE2018 said:


> Hi guys. If any December lodgement do receive CO contacts or grants please update here. Thanks a lot


Apparently right now it's everything else but December. 🙂


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

harsh_shiv said:


> Hi
> I lodged visa application on 29th December under 133111 after received invitation from NSW under 190.. I have not received any CO and no further update,. My application is still showing as received. and i am unable to figure out whats happening there for 190. Why it is moving so slow. Any one in the similar path.. and what is latest visa grant under 190/
> 
> HOPE...!!


Welcome to the club brother. Filed visa application on 6th December. Nothing yet. Nil. Nada. Zilch.


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

Saw this update in immi account while logging in.

_Attachments - document limit has been reached

If you have exceeded the maximum number of documents that can be uploaded in ImmiAccount, you can attach additional documents to another applicant included in the visa application._


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Is that the correct tracker? Since it looks like there have been many December granted on this one. 



aise said:


> HOPE2018 said:
> 
> 
> > I have not seen this on immitracker. Am I missing something
> ...


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

My mistake sorry


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

I saw a 30th Nov CO contact 2 may. Perhaps they reaching december soon


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

27 December... Same boat



harsh_shiv said:


> Hi
> I lodged visa application on 29th December under 133111 after received invitation from NSW under 190.. I have not received any CO and no further update,. My application is still showing as received. and i am unable to figure out whats happening there for 190. Why it is moving so slow. Any one in the similar path.. and what is latest visa grant under 190/
> 
> HOPE...!!


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

My MARA agent updated me, the overall visa processing time has slowed down for 190 visas, based on the trends he has observed. The odds are not looking good at this stage. Let's see what the next global visa processing times reflect layball: Hopeful the processing time decreases.


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

rhapsody said:


> Saw this update in immi account while logging in.
> 
> _Attachments - document limit has been reached
> 
> If you have exceeded the maximum number of documents that can be uploaded in ImmiAccount, you can attach additional documents to another applicant included in the visa application._


This must be a new rule. Don't think this optiom of uploading against another included applicant was available before.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Avcor said:


> My MARA agent updated me, the overall visa processing time has slowed down for 190 visas, based on the trends he has observed. The odds are not looking good at this stage. Let's see what the next global visa processing times reflect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you elaborate more on the odds not looking good. I mean will it take some more time for them to process or there could possibly be outright rejections as well.


----------



## May 2018 (May 3, 2019)

Hello Experts,
I want to leave a Feedback on immi page can u guys plz suggest me what to write ( wording)so that doesn’t sound rude and do I have to select suggestions or complaint.
Waiting from 12 months now 24 May 2018, no contact yet. First time thinking to drop a feedback if works.
plz help 
Thanks


----------



## daphne12 (Mar 13, 2019)

Why are seeing more nsw invites if the odds are not looking good . They should ideally be capping invites and not grants....ufff


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

daphne12 said:


> Why are seeing more nsw invites if the odds are not looking good . They should ideally be capping invites and not grants....ufff


All states have their annual quota of invites

I suspect NSW must be making the last dash to utilise what it can before they expire June end

Cheers


----------



## harsh_shiv (Dec 7, 2017)

HOPE2018 said:


> 27 December... Same boat


Sorry . My Lodge date is 29th November 2018. Nothing has moved since then..


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

HOPE2018 said:


> I saw a 30th Nov CO contact 2 may. Perhaps they reaching december soon


Don't get your hopes up in my humble opinion.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi NB. WA introduced the 190 scheme in Oct last year and I was invited in the first round. Since then they haven't granted a single visa. Coming to your comment on quotas, would you know why this is the case with WA?


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

SC190ASAP said:


> Can you elaborate more on the odds not looking good. I mean will it take some more time for them to process or there could possibly be outright rejections as well.


well my MARA agent was so confident at the start of April that there would be Dec grants during that month. Come May, his confidence levels have dropped. He said, in all his years of working as a MARA agent, he has not seen 190 processing levels to be this slow. Hence me saying "odds are not looking good." With the elections approaching fast and end of the financial year around the corner, I am guessing we might only hear about our visas in July 2019 (if lucky).


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

HOPE2018 said:


> I saw a 30th Nov CO contact 2 may. Perhaps they reaching december soon


Buddy I wouldn't hold my breath. Continue with your daily routine. We may only hear good news come July 2019.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Avcor said:


> SC190ASAP said:
> 
> 
> > Can you elaborate more on the odds not looking good. I mean will it take some more time for them to process or there could possibly be outright rejections as well.
> ...


What is your application date if I may ask. I'm reading this on my phone so signature is not visible.


----------



## Kenochie (Oct 17, 2017)

Dear all.. I lodged my 190 Visa on 22nd March 2019 and am yet to get CO contact.. I want to upload some other documents like Tax Clearance to my submitted application.. Does the Last Updated date pushes the application further?? Or its date of submission that is used for assignment to CO.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

SC190ASAP said:


> What is your application date if I may ask. I'm reading this on my phone so signature is not visible.


16th Dec 2018 layball:


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Some people clearly think Immitracker is a place to advertise their business. 

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc190/cases/case-73498


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Avcor said:


> Some people clearly think Immitracker is a place to advertise their business.
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc190/cases/case-73498


seriously..and i quickly clicked on the tracker to the see the lodge date BUT..

I have reported that ad


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello all, so happy to announce that we got our NSW 190 Grant on Monday. Direct Grant after 11 months, but it came nonetheless. Now to plan the move from Adelaide to Sydney


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

theotherashish said:


> Hello all, so happy to announce that we got our NSW 190 Grant on Monday. Direct Grant after 11 months, but it came nonetheless. Now to plan the move from Adelaide to Sydney


May I ask what was your application code?


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

HOPE2018 said:


> May I ask what was your application code?


I do not know what an application code is?


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

theotherashish said:


> HOPE2018 said:
> 
> 
> > May I ask what was your application code?
> ...


I meant your ANZSCO code? And congrats on getting the grant after such a long wait


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

HOPE2018 said:


> I meant your ANZSCO code? And congrats on getting the grant after such a long wait


Thanks so much man. The code was Marketing Specialist (Code:225113)


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

theotherashish said:


> Thanks so much man. The code was Marketing Specialist (Code:225113)


Congratulations. Any CO contact after commencement email was sent?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kenochie said:


> Dear all.. I lodged my 190 Visa on 22nd March 2019 and am yet to get CO contact.. I want to upload some other documents like Tax Clearance to my submitted application.. Does the Last Updated date pushes the application further?? Or its date of submission that is used for assignment to CO.


How they operate know one knows
If the documents are important and help to prove your employment as genuine, , upload them

Cheers


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

theotherashish said:


> Thanks so much man. The code was Marketing Specialist (Code:225113)




Congratulations brother!

Can you please share if you sent any feedback to DHA and helped you in such a way?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

Avcor said:


> Congratulations. Any CO contact after commencement email was sent?


no it was a direct grant


----------



## theotherashish (Apr 8, 2017)

Da__N said:


> Congratulations brother!
> 
> Can you please share if you sent any feedback to DHA and helped you in such a way?
> 
> ...


i lodged a complaint in December 2018 about the process not being transparent and being slow. I got immi commencement mail in 4 days of lodging complaint. Also, in 5 months of that got visa grant.


----------



## sweet185 (Oct 18, 2018)

Just got our visa granted today guys. 

233914: Engineering Technologist

Lodgement date: 27 November 2018 

Direct Grant 

They are getting there. Cheers!!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

sweet185 said:


> Just got our visa granted today guys.
> 
> 233914: Engineering Technologist
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Congratulations 
Are you onshore or offshore ?


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

sweet185 said:


> Just got our visa granted today guys.
> 
> 233914: Engineering Technologist
> 
> ...




Congrats ru offshore or onshore?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweet185 (Oct 18, 2018)

I'm onshore.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

sweet185 said:


> I'm onshore.




Thanks for the reply 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Plz someone report atleast one grant from December..


----------



## thetraveller (Jul 16, 2017)

sweet185 said:


> Just got our visa granted today guys.
> 
> 233914: Engineering Technologist
> 
> ...


Congrats!! Can i know your points score ?


----------



## thetraveller (Jul 16, 2017)

Does anyone know which order they process 190 visas ? is it just lodgement date or points/occupation considered.


----------



## sweet185 (Oct 18, 2018)

thetraveller said:


> Congrats!! Can i know your points score ?



We got 65+5 

5 points for 1 year employment


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Congrats

I lodged exactly one month after you!

Fingers crossed!

Cheers



sweet185 said:


> Just got our visa granted today guys.
> 
> 233914: Engineering Technologist
> 
> ...


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> Plz someone report atleast one grant from December..


I am waiting for the same


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

thetraveller said:


> Does anyone know which order they process 190 visas ? is it just lodgement date or points/occupation considered.


Points don't matter post lodgement. Strength of application in terms of documents provided matters. Other element could be occupation profile.

Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> Plz someone report atleast one grant from December..


Don't get your hopes up till the time you don't get your grant. My personal humble opinion. I have applied on 6th December.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> Don't get your hopes up till the time you don't get your grant. My personal humble opinion. I have applied on 6th December.


I think your's shouldn't be too long now SC190ASAP.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

HOPE2018 said:


> SC190ASAP said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get your hopes up till the time you don't get your grant. My personal humble opinion. I have applied on 6th December.
> ...


Idk man. I've stopped anticipating about it now. It will come when it has to. 🙂


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

SC190ASAP said:


> Don't get your hopes up till the time you don't get your grant. My personal humble opinion. I have applied on 6th December.


I understand your point however the waiting time is killing..
My date - 14th December 2018


----------



## harsh_shiv (Dec 7, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> I understand your point however the waiting time is killing..
> My date - 14th December 2018


Yes Waiting time is killing but we have to keep HOPE alive.. 
My lodgement date is 29th November 2018


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

harsh_shiv said:


> Su_Shri said:
> 
> 
> > I understand your point however the waiting time is killing..
> ...


Let us know if you hear anything.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

according to DHA visa 190 is one of the top priorities refer to the link

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-processing-times/priority-processing


Cheers,
patience is a virtue.


----------



## anu68 (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi..
I have a question.

Between 261312(Software engineer) and 261312 ( developer programmer), is there any difference in seats? 
If yes, which one is preferred?

Regards.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anu68 said:


> Hi..
> I have a question.
> 
> Between 261312(Software engineer) and 261312 ( developer programmer), is there any difference in seats?
> ...


Under 189, both come in the same group
So it’s immaterial 

Under 190, it’s the flavour of the month sort of state of affairs and that too varies from state to state 

Sometimes, 261313 get more invites, sometimes 261312

Cheers


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

NB said:


> anu68 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi..
> ...


Invites from states or grants if I may ask. Asking cuz I'm assuming that ANZSCO code doesn't matter once it comes to visa processing.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Itik1983 said:


> according to DHA visa 190 is one of the top priorities refer to the link
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-processing-times/priority-processing
> 
> ...


Maybe this is true in theory. Cuz it sure doesn't look that way right now.


----------



## DaVoice (May 9, 2019)

Hi, can i get advice here. I have updated my information on immi account that I am onshore and didn't use the 1022 form, the DHA have acknowledged my updates, now, should I still fill in the 1022 form again?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

DaVoice said:


> Hi, can i get advice here. I have updated my information on immi account that I am onshore and didn't use the 1022 form, the DHA have acknowledged my updates, now, should I still fill in the 1022 form again?


When you use the update us option, the system generates a 1022 automatically 

You will find that in the list of your documents 

So if the DHA has acknowledged your updates , then no need to file a 1022 again

Cheers


----------



## DaVoice (May 9, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## psmrn (Oct 8, 2018)

Finally after so much wait ,,, got the golden mail with golden words of grant yesterday i.e. 8-may-2019
Its unbelievable feeling ,, nd so sooo soo happy 

Timeline details:
NSW nomination applied : 16-Apr-2018
Got Invitation : 25-May-2018
Lodged Visa : 25-Jun-2018
PCC issued on : 26-Jun-2018
Medical exam : 5-Jul-2018
CO contact : 3-Nov-2018
Responded to CO : 8-Nov-2018
Visa Granted : 8-May-2019

Wish you good luck for all who are waiting eagerly ,,,, just keep patience and hope for the best ,,, your every effort must get its fruitful result soon


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

psmrn said:


> Finally after so much wait ,,, got the golden mail with golden words of grant yesterday i.e. 8-may-2019
> Its unbelievable feeling ,, nd so sooo soo happy
> 
> Timeline details:
> ...




Congrats reason for co contact 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

psmrn said:


> Finally after so much wait ,,, got the golden mail with golden words of grant yesterday i.e. 8-may-2019
> Its unbelievable feeling ,, nd so sooo soo happy
> 
> Timeline details:
> ...


Congratulations...njoy the grt moment..

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## kd0789 (Apr 29, 2019)

psmrn said:


> Finally after so much wait ,,, got the golden mail with golden words of grant yesterday i.e. 8-may-2019
> Its unbelievable feeling ,, nd so sooo soo happy
> 
> Timeline details:
> ...


Could you please share the ANZSCO code and points?


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi All,

Sorry for asking again. Can i have two EOI with 261314 and 261313 at a same time ?

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## 1111 (Sep 12, 2018)

*1111*



psmrn said:


> Finally after so much wait ,,, got the golden mail with golden words of grant yesterday i.e. 8-may-2019
> Its unbelievable feeling ,, nd so sooo soo happy
> 
> Timeline details:
> ...


Hi

Congratulations! I lodged on 17/06/2018 and requested on 9/11/2018, but still waiting. May I know what they contacted for? Thanks


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

1111 said:


> Hi
> 
> Congratulations! I lodged on 17/06/2018 and requested on 9/11/2018, but still waiting. May I know what they contacted for? Thanks


What did they contact you for if I may ask?


----------



## 1111 (Sep 12, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> What did they contact you for if I may ask?


They requested clearer copies of PPC and marriage certificate as submitted copies were poor quality.


----------



## G.S.S (Feb 21, 2019)

HI,

Sorry if my question sounds silly, I looked up in the forum but I am still not clear. Please help.

I received my invitation to apply(NSW 190) and I filled the required information (saving intermittently) in all the 17 screens or pages. I haven't gone beyond this point though. 
I would like to know when do I get to see the page where it asks to attach all the relevant documents? Or does that appear only after I submit the application?

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

G.S.S said:


> HI,
> 
> Sorry if my question sounds silly, I looked up in the forum but I am still not clear. Please help.
> 
> ...


You have to upload the documents and then only you will be allowed to pay the fees and your application will be treated as submitted 
Keep proceeding 

Cheers


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi experts, 

Might I have your suggestions on my case. 

I lodged my onshore application on 22 Nov and still in waiting status. I am going to have a baby on the next few days. Getting birth certificate and passport might take time and I plan to add Form 1022 without those evidences right after our baby come and update those documents later. I don't want to wait until I collect enough documents as the grant might arrive in between. Is that the right way to do?

Thanks 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

davidng said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Might I have your suggestions on my case.
> 
> ...


That’s the ideal way
File the 1022 the moment the baby is born

You will save a lot of trouble and money if the baby grant comes along with yours

Cheers


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

davidng said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Might I have your suggestions on my case.
> 
> ...


Just contact them (or have your MARA agent contact them) tell them that you want your newborn to be born a citizen and kindly request your visa applicatoin be granted asap and keep fingers crossed. Keep it simple I think.


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi All,

I already applied for 189 visa subclass and planning to apply for 190 as well. Can someone please let me know if I need to create another account for applying for 190? Is there any provision to apply from the same login account without affecting the 189 visa application.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pawan1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I already applied for 189 visa subclass and planning to apply for 190 as well. Can someone please let me know if I need to create another account for applying for 190? Is there any provision to apply from the same login account without affecting the 189 visa application.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Most members submit separate EOIs for 189 and each state for 190

You will need separate Skillselect accounts for each EOI

The email can remain same

Cheers


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

davidng said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Might I have your suggestions on my case.
> 
> ...


Can we add from 1022 without passport of baby ? We are in similar boat with son born recently. getting birth certificate will take 20 days and then at least 10 days for passport. What documents are you planning to add in application ? We have already filled 1022 in advance notifying them about pregnancy. I guess they will keep put application on hold till we provide them documents. 

Can we just give from 1022 ?


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Thanks NB



NB said:


> Most members submit separate EOIs for 189 and each state for 190
> 
> You will need separate Skillselect accounts for each EOI
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Achaldoshi said:


> Can we add from 1022 without passport of baby ? We are in similar boat with son born recently. getting birth certificate will take 20 days and then at least 10 days for passport. What documents are you planning to add in application ? We have already filled 1022 in advance notifying them about pregnancy. I guess they will keep put application on hold till we provide them documents.
> 
> Can we just give from 1022 ?


In the application you need to just add the passport and the birth certificate of the baby
Not sure about the photo
The co will then add the baby to your application and generate the hap I’d
Get the medical tests done and wait patiently for the grant

Cheers


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Friends... We have received our grants today.. Thanks for his group for all the help...


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

sidd_oza said:


> Friends... We have received our grants today.. Thanks for his group for all the help...




Congrats Can u please share ur timeline 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## narendrasvyas (Apr 17, 2018)

sidd_oza said:


> Friends... We have received our grants today.. Thanks for his group for all the help...


Give your occupation code and key dates.


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

sidd_oza said:


> Friends... We have received our grants today.. Thanks for his group for all the help...


Congratulations dude!
Is this your case on myiimi?
https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc190/cases/case-57655


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes that's the one and thank you



sidd_oza said:


> Friends... We have received our grants today.. Thanks for his group for all the help...





SC190ASAP said:


> sidd_oza said:
> 
> 
> > Friends... We have received our grants today.. Thanks for his group for all the help...
> ...


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

sidd_oza said:


> Friends... We have received our grants today.. Thanks for his group for all the help...


Congrats! What was the CO contact for?


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello

My understanding was we need assessment as well as IELTS score 6 to get 5 partner points.
But one of my friend saying only IELTS score of 6 each is enough. Please could someone who know this clarify. Thanks.

In case if assessment is required, my friend has done MSc Software Eng. and working in Sydney on a different unrelated field i.e. as a Receiving Clerk in a warehouse on 457 dependent visa. Visa expiring on August 2019. He never worked in Software field or on the same field over all these years, was doing business in India.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

taniska said:


> Hello
> 
> My understanding was we need assessment as well as IELTS score 6 to get 5 partner points.
> But one of my friend saying only IELTS score of 6 each is enough. Please could someone who know this clarify. Thanks.
> ...


Your friend is totally wrong 
You need a positive skills assessment to claim partner points in an Anzsco code which is under MLTSSL 

He can try to get assessed as self employed in the field he was doing business in india

Cheers


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you. 
CO wanted PCC in wife's maiden name. I showed proof that we tried applying and pcc is always as per name in passport. 
This damn thing delayed the process from Nov to May. But thanks to almighty, we got the grants. 



tinks21 said:


> sidd_oza said:
> 
> 
> > Friends... We have received our grants today.. Thanks for his group for all the help...
> ...


----------



## taniska (Jan 24, 2014)

NB said:


> Your friend is totally wrong
> You need a positive skills assessment to claim partner points in an Anzsco code which is under MLTSSL
> 
> He can try to get assessed as self employed in the field he was doing business in india
> ...


Thanks NB


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

NB said:


> Your friend is totally wrong
> You need a positive skills assessment to claim partner points in an Anzsco code which is under MLTSSL
> 
> He can try to get assessed as self employed in the field he was doing business in india
> ...


Hi Tom cruise

Whatsup, May I know whats the current score for state sponsorship these days? is that still 70+5 a good score ?

Good to see you are still here and helping people . yoyo 
cheers


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

Did you leave out a feedback after the delay, which might have perhaps helped expedite the grant? 



sidd_oza said:


> Thank you.
> CO wanted PCC in wife's maiden name. I showed proof that we tried applying and pcc is always as per name in passport.
> This damn thing delayed the process from Nov to May. But thanks to almighty, we got the grants.
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> Hi Tom cruise
> 
> Whatsup, May I know whats the current score for state sponsorship these days? is that still 70+5 a good score ?
> 
> ...


I don’t predict invites
And further no one can predict state sponsorship 

Cheers


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

sidd_oza said:


> Thank you.
> CO wanted PCC in wife's maiden name. I showed proof that we tried applying and pcc is always as per name in passport.
> This damn thing delayed the process from Nov to May. But thanks to almighty, we got the grants.



Thanks for the reply!
May you please let me know the country name for the PCC, also what proofs you submitted to the CO?


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

I was calling them every alternate day after 10 months completion requesting the operator to leave a note to CO. Maybe that helped, I am not sure. 




vyks365 said:


> Did you leave out a feedback after the delay, which might have perhaps helped expedite the grant?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

It was for Oman and India. I got an email confirmation from Indian Embassy that pcc is as name in passport. Oman was challenging but submitted application form showing my effort to apply. 



tinks21 said:


> sidd_oza said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you.
> ...


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

sidd_oza said:


> Friends... We have received our grants today.. Thanks for his group for all the help...


Congrats. Good to know that you are from internal audit background. I have found very few people related to internal audit on this forum.


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you. 
Now the next half of the journey starts.. :fingerscrossed:



Mohammed786 said:


> Congrats. Good to know that you are from internal audit background. I have found very few people related to internal audit on this forum.


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi All.. Just a small query.. the PCC has to be for last 10 years of even before that as well?

I am here in dubai since 2008 and i have already provided the PCC. Do i need to provide the PCC of my birth country as well??

Appreciate some input.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

NB said:


> In the application you need to just add the passport and the birth certificate of the baby
> Not sure about the photo
> The co will then add the baby to your application and generate the hap I’d
> Get the medical tests done and wait patiently for the grant
> ...


Do we need to do medical test of baby if he was born in Australia ? 
I thought its only for baby born overseas.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Achaldoshi said:


> Do we need to do medical test of baby if he was born in Australia ?
> I thought its only for baby born overseas.


If even one of you were not PR holders , when the child was born, then the baby would not get Australian Citizenship 
I am not sure if the baby would require medicals or not, but there is nothing for you to do, as the co will decide what all have to be done

If he generates the hap id, then you will have to get the tests done

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Agressive_OZ said:


> Hi All.. Just a small query.. the PCC has to be for last 10 years of even before that as well?
> 
> I am here in dubai since 2008 and i have already provided the PCC. Do i need to provide the PCC of my birth country as well??
> 
> ...


Birth country pcc is required no matter when you left the country

Cheers


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

Agressive_OZ said:


> Hi All.. Just a small query.. the PCC has to be for last 10 years of even before that as well?
> 
> I am here in dubai since 2008 and i have already provided the PCC. Do i need to provide the PCC of my birth country as well??
> 
> ...


Yes, You have to provide PCC of your birth country and UAE ( both)

Cheers,


----------



## sachin.2 (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi All,

Given the latest trend of lower 189 invite in last few month, do you foresee an increase in 190 visa application processing? More resources to allocate for outstanding applications?

Cheers


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

Let’s just hope that is true and they try to maximise grants for 190 like the way it was raining grants for 189


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

sidd_oza said:


> Thank you.
> CO wanted PCC in wife's maiden name. I showed proof that we tried applying and pcc is always as per name in passport.
> This damn thing delayed the process from Nov to May. But thanks to almighty, we got the grants.


Congratulations sidd_oza


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Agressive_OZ said:


> Hi All.. Just a small query.. the PCC has to be for last 10 years of even before that as well?
> 
> I am here in dubai since 2008 and i have already provided the PCC. Do i need to provide the PCC of my birth country as well??
> 
> ...


Hi,

I only provided my UAE pcc since i have not stayed in my home country cumulatively for a year in last 10 years. Also, i checked with 2 MARA agents for the same and the also responded that i don't need to provide my home country PCC. I have received the grant without CO asking for the same. But there is 1 forum member, who faced this issue and was asked to provide the PCC from home country despite not visiting it in last 10 years. ( kindly note that my birth country is U.A.E. and my home country is India)


----------



## joey78 (Apr 28, 2019)

Hi,

I have lodged EOI on 15th April 2019 - 261111 Business Analyst

189 - 65 points
190 - 65 + 5 points
489 - 65 + 10 points


What are my chances of getting ITA by December 2019 for 190 or 489 ?


I presume my chances of getting ITA for 189 is almost nil.


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

189 and 190 is probably nil. 
489 within 1 month you should get an invite. Takes like 5-8 months to get approved. I am currently on the 489 at the moment.

Good luck


----------



## joey78 (Apr 28, 2019)

cnflwy said:


> 189 and 190 is probably nil.
> 489 within 1 month you should get an invite. Takes like 5-8 months to get approved. I am currently on the 489 at the moment.
> 
> Good luck



1 month for the 489? That is great news, thank you. That's like a mere 2 months after lodging EOI.

I was expecting no ITA until Dec 2019 as I was under the impression it takes 6-8 months after lodging EOI.


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

joey78 said:


> 1 month for the 489? That is great news, thank you. That's like a mere 2 months after lodging EOI.
> 
> I was expecting no ITA until Dec 2019 as I was under the impression it takes 6-8 months after lodging EOI.


Yeps. Mine took exactly 1 month till I got my invite. However, which part is sponsoring you? I have applied under Murray NSW.


----------



## joey78 (Apr 28, 2019)

cnflwy said:


> Yeps. Mine took exactly 1 month till I got my invite. However, which part is sponsoring you? I have applied under Murray NSW.



I have applied for NSW state nomination. 

What are your points though? You may received your ITA in a month due to your higher points.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Hello,
This thread is related to visa grants. There are separate threads for EOI/assessments. Kindly post EOI related questions or discussion in those threads.

Best of luck!


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

cnflwy said:


> Yeps. Mine took exactly 1 month till I got my invite. However, which part is sponsoring you? I have applied under Murray NSW.


Can you direct me to any thread where I can get more information on 489? Since it is now becoming more difficult to rely on even with 190. What are the criteria which needs to be fulfilled for applying 489?


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi NB, a friend of mine lodged on 8-feb and got grant today. I lodged on 5-feb but did not get any co contact even. Feeling jealous and worrying 😬😩😳. This migh be because i have big family 3 kidz, n he has only one kid????


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

sahir01 said:


> Hi NB, a friend of mine lodged on 8-feb and got grant today. I lodged on 5-feb but did not get any co contact even. Feeling jealous and worrying 😬😩😳. This migh be because i have big family 3 kidz, n he has only one kid????



Is it for 190 ?


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

Its 189


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

sahir01 said:


> Its 189


You are on the wrong thread buddy. There is a separate thread for 189 visa grants on this forum. Us 190 visa grants applicants have not heard or received any grants since Dec 2018, so we cannot help you out. However, I'd say patience will be your best friend during this time. Cheers!


----------



## Anita Jalan (Jul 11, 2016)

Happy to share that our 190 SA visa lodged on 19th Nov 2018 has been granted today, 13th May 2019.


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

joey78 said:


> I have applied for NSW state nomination.
> 
> What are your points though? You may received your ITA in a month due to your higher points.


Hi Joey,

I've lodge my EOI on the 21st of September 2018. My one was the Murray State sponsorship NSW. 
Exactly 4 weeks after I received my invite.

Lodge the application on the 29th of November 2018. Still on bridging visa at the moment.
CO contacted me 1 month ago and i've submitted my medicals on the 6th of April

Hope this helps?


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

vattic said:


> Can you direct me to any thread where I can get more information on 489? Since it is now becoming more difficult to rely on even with 190. What are the criteria which needs to be fulfilled for applying 489?


My agent used this one

https://www.rdamurray.org.au/index....bclass-489-skilled-regional-provisional-visa/


----------



## Bingoo (May 13, 2019)

Anita Jalan said:


> Happy to share that our 190 SA visa lodged on 19th Nov 2018 has been granted today, 13th May 2019.


Congratulations, all the best..... Still waiting for Dec 2018 lodgements desperately.....


----------



## joey78 (Apr 28, 2019)

cnflwy said:


> Hi Joey,
> 
> I've lodge my EOI on the 21st of September 2018. My one was the Murray State sponsorship NSW.
> Exactly 4 weeks after I received my invite.
> ...


That helps. One last question. How many points did you score at assessment? Was it 65 or 70 ?


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

A friend got his grant today 190 SA:

lodge: 8 September 2018
CO: 11 Jan 2019 for PCC
Granted: 13 May 2019

He got his grant after sending a feedback on Friday, they granted him today, Monday!

Can anyone advise December applicants if we have to send a feedback or what!! Waiting is killing!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi,
That is great that he received his grant. Could some one provide a template as to how should one send the feedback. It would be helpful if those who received grants after feedback could share the contents of their feedback text, by blanking the sensitive information, and share it.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Sunny2018 said:


> Hi,
> That is great that he received his grant. Could some one provide a template as to how should one send the feedback. It would be helpful if those who received grants after feedback could share the contents of their feedback text, by blanking the sensitive information, and share it.


Agree


----------



## charupriyal (Feb 19, 2018)

Is there anybody from wa


----------



## Key12356 (May 13, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if anyone from ACT got grants recently.

I have lodged my application on 14/02/2019 and I just want to get an idea of how much longer I should be waiting. 

I’m an onshore applicant and didn’t claim any points for work experience - assuming it’s a quite straight forward app 

Thanks all!


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

HOPE2018 said:


> Agree






Sunny2018 said:


> Hi,
> 
> That is great that he received his grant. Could some one provide a template as to how should one send the feedback. It would be helpful if those who received grants after feedback could share the contents of their feedback text, by blanking the sensitive information, and share it.




Should we send one?

From my point of view, it’s better if we all used one template for suggestion, isn’t it?

I’ve lodged 29 Dec!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StlCardinal (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi all,

I lodged on 8 Dec and no any response yet. Is this feedback thing, really working for any Dec guys.


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

Anita Jalan said:


> Happy to share that our 190 SA visa lodged on 19th Nov 2018 has been granted today, 13th May 2019.


Congratulations 😊


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

Da__N said:


> A friend got his grant today 190 SA:
> 
> lodge: 8 September 2018
> CO: 11 Jan 2019 for PCC
> ...


For contacting them through feedback form we should have crossed global processing times. Otherwise it may not be of any use. At least that's what I could infer from other forum members who reported getting grants after sending polite feedback.

December applicants are well within processing time window.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

I am submitting pay slips , relieving letter, offer letters, pf statement, form16, bank statements for employment evidence, is that enough? I don't want to submit 26as as it have records of the organization for which I did not show in acs


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

rhapsody said:


> For contacting them through feedback form we should have crossed global processing times. Otherwise it may not be of any use. At least that's what I could infer from other forum members who reported getting grants after sending polite feedback.
> 
> December applicants are well within processing time window.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I agree. We are all within the processing time frame, which is 8-10 months. Most of us have just crossed the 5 months mark. I have a feeling, they may increase the processing time back to 9-11 months, as no December grants have been granted thus far, and the backlog of 190 visas is building up.


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

joey78 said:


> That helps. One last question. How many points did you score at assessment? Was it 65 or 70 ?


Hi Joey,

Sorry for late reply. But my score was 65 +10(SS) which went to 75 points. With Murray you get 10 points for sponsorship.


----------



## Sandhyam (May 12, 2019)

Hello all, I have applied for 190 in April and recently moved to Australia under 482 dependent/subsequent entry. This should not affect my visa progress right? Very much worried


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Avcor said:


> I agree. We are all within the processing time frame, which is 8-10 months. Most of us have just crossed the 5 months mark. I have a feeling, they may increase the processing time back to 9-11 months, as no December grants have been granted thus far, and the backlog of 190 visas is building up.


Yea. Even I have a feeling that they might increase the processing time back to 9-11 months. I feel so doomed.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sandhyam said:


> Hello all, I have applied for 190 in April and recently moved to Australia under 482 dependent/subsequent entry. This should not affect my visa progress right? Very much worried


In fact it may speed up the process as much less security vetting will be required 

Inform the co of your 482 visa grant and location change asap using the update us button in the Immiaccount 

Cheers


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi,

can you explain what do you mean by VISa lodgement date? is it the date of paying the visa fees and before attaching the documents?

Thank you,


----------



## Sandhyam (May 12, 2019)

Thank you very much for giving hope, I will update.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Sandhyam said:


> Hello all, I have applied for 190 in April and recently moved to Australia under 482 dependent/subsequent entry. This should not affect my visa progress right? Very much worried


Hi Sandhyam,

The visa granted last will replace the previous visa (if any) held.

As you have already moved to Australia under 482 dependent/subsequent entry, and next if you are granted 190, then your 190 will replace your 482.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

hamidd said:


> Hi,
> 
> can you explain what do you mean by VISa lodgement date? is it the date of paying the visa fees and before attaching the documents?
> 
> Thank you,


Hi Hamidd,

Yes, the date of paying the visa fees is visa lodgement date.

1. Login to ImmiAccount.
2. Fill in the online application (17 pages).
3. Upload Documents.
4. Pay the Visa Fees.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

SG said:


> Hi Hamidd,
> 
> Yes, the date of paying the visa fees is visa lodgement date.
> 
> ...



Lodgement date is based on medical completion as well ? Does it gets updated post medical ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> Lodgement date is based on medical completion as well ? Does it gets updated post medical ?


Lodgement date is fixed
It doesn’t change no matter what you do

For calculating the time pending for grant , you can use the last updated date

Cheers


----------



## 1234hahaha (May 8, 2019)

NB said:


> Lodgement date is fixed
> It doesn’t change no matter what you do
> 
> For calculating the time pending for grant , you can use the last updated date
> ...


Are you saying that if we keep attaching more documents after our lodgement date, we unfortunately extend the processing duration???? 

But what if I have more relevant documents to upload later on?? Like more payslips, more bank statements, etc etc??? 

I thought we can keep updating our application after the lodgement date and it doesnt matter because our application is now in the queue to be processed??? 

Can someone comment?


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

1234hahaha said:


> Are you saying that if we keep attaching more documents after our lodgement date, we unfortunately extend the processing duration????
> 
> But what if I have more relevant documents to upload later on?? Like more payslips, more bank statements, etc etc???
> 
> ...


Its better to keep updating all documents as soon as possible.

My best guess is that they do look at application periodically and bring completed ones in que for grant process and defer applications with incomplete documents in que for Co contact. If there are relevant documents better to keep adding them to get in grant processing que.

But gain, Its just my understanding.


----------



## Sandhyam (May 12, 2019)

SG said:


> Sandhyam said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all, I have applied for 190 in April and recently moved to Australia under 482 dependent/subsequent entry. This should not affect my visa progress right? Very much worried
> ...



Thank you for your reply, yes that is for good, 190 is always better than 482.

My main doubt was as primary holder of 482 cannot apply for PR for 3 years, does it apply for subsequent entry too? Hope it's NO.


----------



## 1234hahaha (May 8, 2019)

Achaldoshi said:


> Its better to keep updating all documents as soon as possible.
> 
> My best guess is that they do look at application periodically and bring completed ones in que for grant process and defer applications with incomplete documents in que for Co contact. If there are relevant documents better to keep adding them to get in grant processing que.
> 
> But gain, Its just my understanding.


My mate lodged his 189 after 11 Jan, then updated his application with his home country pcc in late march. 2 weeks later he got direct grant (So from lodgement to direct grant was 3 months or less, despite his pcc was uploaded real late). lol 

Isnt his home country pcc relevant? 

I think as long as we upload everything before the day CO decides to take a look at us. we are safe? And Co normally look at applications 3-5 month timeline?


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

With the federal elections on this Saturday . Would the results be declared the same day and the new govt formation happen simultaneously. Considering all this, would it be safe to say that hopefully June would bring more certainty to already lodged applicants and perhaps provide speedy 190 grants or CO contacts. Hopefully would it bring good news for dec and later applicants and get them grants.


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you SG... 



SG said:


> Congratulations sidd_oza


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Sunny2018 said:


> With the federal elections on this Saturday . Would the results be declared the same day and the new govt formation happen simultaneously. Considering all this, would it be safe to say that hopefully June would bring more certainty to already lodged applicants and perhaps provide speedy 190 grants or CO contacts. Hopefully would it bring good news for dec and later applicants and get them grants.


It's not safe to say anything till we get our grants buddy. Just keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

Reason why I ask is if it is going to take a long time to come, I may plan to change my company . Would change in company at this stage after lodgement, have any effect on grant ?


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Sunny2018 said:


> Reason why I ask is if it is going to take a long time to come, I may plan to change my company . Would change in company at this stage after lodgement, have any effect on grant ?


I'm also in the same dilemma.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sunny2018 said:


> Reason why I ask is if it is going to take a long time to come, I may plan to change my company . Would change in company at this stage after lodgement, have any effect on grant ?


As far as 190 is concerned, it would not affect it in any way
They will be verifying your claims only till the date you were invited 

Cheers


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

NB said:


> Sunny2018 said:
> 
> 
> > Reason why I ask is if it is going to take a long time to come, I may plan to change my company . Would change in company at this stage after lodgement, have any effect on grant ?
> ...


Thanks NB. I suppose in that scenario I will start looking out for job change rather than being anxious. So when the grant is received , I would be peaceful and calm.


----------



## rabb da banda (Apr 1, 2019)

hi all,

I have a query. while uploading the documents of my daughter, in the evidence of custody icon i have uploaded Birth certificate of her. I don't know whether i had done right or wrong, so kindly suggest and share your views. Will this affect me in any way or just a normal thing?


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

If you feel the birth cert in evidence of custody may cause confusion to the CO, I don't think so. Anyways you should upload the Birth Cert in the right place as well.



rabb da banda said:


> hi all,
> 
> I have a query. while uploading the documents of my daughter, in the evidence of custody icon i have uploaded Birth certificate of her. I don't know whether i had done right or wrong, so kindly suggest and share your views. Will this affect me in any way or just a normal thing?


----------



## rabb da banda (Apr 1, 2019)

sidd_oza said:


> If you feel the birth cert in evidence of custody may cause confusion to the CO, I don't think so. Anyways you should upload the Birth Cert in the right place as well.



Yes, i had uploaded the birth certificate at its right place as well. from my end and to the best of my knowledge i make sure that no stone remain unturned but just curious to know whether it can create confusion to some extent.


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

Any grants today from NSW?
Anyone with similar timeline as mine:
Lodgement date: 29 Dec 2018
190, NSW
Points: 80
Job code: 261312


----------



## pavan2025 (Apr 18, 2019)

Csp23 said:


> Any grants today from NSW?
> Anyone with similar timeline as mine:
> Lodgement date: 29 Dec 2018
> 190, NSW
> ...



Lodgement date: 05 Jan 2019
190, NSW
Points: 80
Job code: 261313


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Nothing to worry.. 



rabb da banda said:


> sidd_oza said:
> 
> 
> > If you feel the birth cert in evidence of custody may cause confusion to the CO, I don't think so. Anyways you should upload the Birth Cert in the right place as well.
> ...


----------



## sketchjar (Nov 16, 2018)

pavan2025 said:


> Lodgement date: 05 Jan 2019
> 190, NSW
> Points: 80
> Job code: 261313


Lodgement date: 13th Dec'18, 190 NSW..

*Zilch!!!*


----------



## deepak4388 (May 14, 2019)

My Timelines
13 March 2019: invite
9 April : application submitted
All docs including PCC and medicals submitted
No Co contact yet


----------



## deepak4388 (May 14, 2019)

Visa 189
Job code 263111


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Csp23 said:


> Any grants today from NSW?
> Anyone with similar timeline as mine:
> Lodgement date: 29 Dec 2018
> 190, NSW
> ...


Lodged - 16th Dec, 2018, 190, NSW. It is safe to say, no December applications have been processed thus far (based on immitracker, this forum and facebook groups).


----------



## deepak4388 (May 14, 2019)

Some applications from Dec 2018 have been processed already. But not sure why some are still pending. Wondering if this happened last year as well.


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

1234hahaha said:


> My mate lodged his 189 after 11 Jan, then updated his application with his home country pcc in late march. 2 weeks later he got direct grant (So from lodgement to direct grant was 3 months or less, despite his pcc was uploaded real late). lol
> 
> Isnt his home country pcc relevant?
> 
> I think as long as we upload everything before the day CO decides to take a look at us. we are safe? And Co normally look at applications 3-5 month timeline?



Thank you, this means uploading further documents does not affect the priority in the queue as long as it is before the CO assignment.


----------



## StlCardinal (Oct 3, 2018)

deepak4388 said:


> Some applications from Dec 2018 have been processed already. But not sure why some are still pending. Wondering if this happened last year as well.


I would say some applications from Dec have been processed but most are still pending. Based on the number of cases reported on immitracker in comparison to the prior months.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

deepak4388 said:


> Some applications from Dec 2018 have been processed already. But not sure why some are still pending. Wondering if this happened last year as well.


How do you know that some have been processed already?


----------



## deepak4388 (May 14, 2019)

Checked the immitracker. It shows these details.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

HOPE2018 said:


> How do you know that some have been processed already?


I have not seen any December lodgements processed on immitracker. Please share the link. Thanks


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Not even a one case of December 2018 has been reported on immitracker about the grant or CO contact. I personally know few people who are not on immi tracker like me but lodged our files in December and all are onshore we didnot get any thing our status are still received. Same this is happening with 489 December applicants. Are you sure you are looking in 190 immi tracker ?


----------



## deepak4388 (May 14, 2019)

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc189


Please filter it and you'll be able to see several lodgements from Dec that have been processed.


----------



## deepak4388 (May 14, 2019)

It's the 189 tracker


----------



## StlCardinal (Oct 3, 2018)

Darwin onshore said:


> Not even a one case of December 2018 has been reported on immitracker about the grant or CO contact. I personally know few people who are not on immi tracker like me but lodged our files in December and all are onshore we didnot get any thing our status are still received. Same this is happening with 489 December applicants. Are you sure you are looking in 190 immi tracker ?


I agree, there are no CO contact or grant for Dec. Point being, it has been very slow on immitracker from Dec onwards in comparison to previous months. 

I really hope it picks up after the election or in the coming next financial year from July.


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

Mine still pending too...

Lodged: 18th Jan
Last updated: 08th March (Medicals)

So in this case, the estimated processing time starts from March or Jan?


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Yup, nothing for December people..And the reason is unknown. 
No CO contact at all too and this does not mean that they are going to give direct grant to everyone.
Summary (my understanding), they have done nothing on December onward cases


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

deepak4388 said:


> It's the 189 tracker


This thread is for 190 grants only


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi,

When uploading the documents for VISA application, do I need to attach form 80 and 1221 for my wife? I am not claiming any partner points.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

hamidd said:


> Hi,
> 
> When uploading the documents for VISA application, do I need to attach form 80 and 1221 for my wife? I am not claiming any partner points.


It is advisable to upload the forms. There were many CO contact for the same.


----------



## 1234hahaha (May 8, 2019)

hamidd said:


> Thank you, this means uploading further documents does not affect the priority in the queue as long as it is before the CO assignment.


But can someone confirm this please? 
Will uploading some additional supporting documents after the lodgement date (some PCCs, medicals, more certified forms) extend our processing timeline??? 

I have uploaded all relevant documents to support my claimed points, now still need to upload some PCCs, and form 1221 and some certified paperworks. 

Can someone confirm if uploading these documents will delay my processing timeline?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

1234hahaha said:


> But can someone confirm this please?
> Will uploading some additional supporting documents after the lodgement date (some PCCs, medicals, more certified forms) extend our processing timeline???
> 
> I have uploaded all relevant documents to support my claimed points, now still need to upload some PCCs, and form 1221 and some certified paperworks.
> ...


No to both your questions.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

deepak4388 said:


> It's the 189 tracker


Please note that this is a 190 thread


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Has anyone noticed the grants for 189 are either November, December, January, or prior, with a few Feb exceptions? Looks like CO are still trying to clear the backlog for 189 visas from the huge invitiations rounds of October and November. It is only a matter of time for us 190 applicants layball:


----------



## 1234hahaha (May 8, 2019)

SG said:


> No to both your questions.


no meaning it doesnt delay the processing timeline??


----------



## narendrasvyas (Apr 17, 2018)

I applied for 190 visa on 25th April and uploaded form 80 only. Do I need to upload form 1221?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

narendrasvyas said:


> I applied for 190 visa on 25th April and uploaded form 80 only. Do I need to upload form 1221?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


I uploaded it
Most of the information was already available, so I uploaded it and got it out of the way

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

narendrasvyas said:


> I applied for 190 visa on 25th April and uploaded form 80 only. Do I need to upload form 1221?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Good Question Narendra.

1. People who submitted Form 1221 have got Grants.

2. People who didn't submit Form 1221 have got Grants.

_No one wants a CO contact to upload Form 1221._

So, it's upto you now to take the decision.

Good Luck!


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Guys completed 145 days almost 5 months seeing the trend I think we crossed halfway of the processing time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## May 2018 (May 3, 2019)

Hi friends,
I dropped a feedback last Friday and got acknowledgment Monday but today I just got another email written by a officer plz confirm if that this is happen to all feedback senders ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

May 2018 said:


> Hi friends,
> I dropped a feedback last Friday and got acknowledgment Monday but today I just got another email written by a officer plz confirm if that this is happen to all feedback senders ?


It’s a very standard reply

Basically, dont keep in touch, we will contact you if need be

Cheers


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

May 2018 said:


> Hi friends,
> I dropped a feedback last Friday and got acknowledgment Monday but today I just got another email written by a officer plz confirm if that this is happen to all feedback senders ?


Yes it happens.Two feedback replies.I had also the same experience and after that got grant after twenty days.Good luck

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## sketharapu (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi, I have submitted my EOI for ANZSCO 224712 on 4th April with 65+5(NSW). With current processing time, how long would it take to receive invitation from NSW?

ANZSCO: 224712 (ORGANISATION AND METHODS ANALYST)
ACS: 25 Dec 2017
PTE: 2nd April 2019 (S90, R82, W90, L90)
Points: 65+5(NSW)
EOI submitted: 4th April 2019
Invite: ???? 
Spouse skill assessment: Under Process
I will get 5 more points in August for my experience(So if my spouse skill assessment is positive, I will have 75+5 points)


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

sketharapu said:


> Hi, I have submitted my EOI for ANZSCO 224712 on 4th April with 65+5(NSW). With current processing time, how long would it take to receive invitation from NSW?
> 
> ANZSCO: 224712 (ORGANISATION AND METHODS ANALYST)
> ACS: 25 Dec 2017
> ...


Please post your question in relevant thread. This thread is related to grants


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

nelutla said:


> Guys completed 145 days almost 5 months seeing the trend I think we crossed halfway of the processing time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


  I have crossed five months And counting..


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> nelutla said:
> 
> 
> > Guys completed 145 days almost 5 months seeing the trend I think we crossed halfway of the processing time
> ...


Day 159 today. 160 tomorrow. Nothing yet.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

SC190ASAP said:


> Day 159 today. 160 tomorrow. Nothing yet.


guys when can except any news


----------



## gaylynstrauss (Oct 11, 2018)

Just want to let you know that we got our grant today. My husband passed away 3 years ago and I started the process of converting my law degree and immigrating with my two children. It has been a long and hard journey but I encourage you all that you will get your grant. 
Best of luck!

Solicitor
190 NSW
lodged 13/11/18
PCC and Meds 4/12/2018
CO contact for employment verification 13/3/2019
Grant 15/3/2019


----------



## gaylynstrauss (Oct 11, 2018)

Sorry grant 15/5/2019


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

gaylynstrauss said:


> Just want to let you know that we got our grant today. My husband passed away 3 years ago and I started the process of converting my law degree and immigrating with my two children. It has been a long and hard journey but I encourage you all that you will get your grant.
> 
> Best of luck!
> 
> ...




Ru onshore or offshore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaylynstrauss (Oct 11, 2018)

Offshore, currently in South Africa. IED 7/12/2019.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

gaylynstrauss said:


> Just want to let you know that we got our grant today. My husband passed away 3 years ago and I started the process of converting my law degree and immigrating with my two children. It has been a long and hard journey but I encourage you all that you will get your grant.
> Best of luck!
> 
> Solicitor
> ...


many congratulations..Wish you all the best..


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

gaylynstrauss said:


> Just want to let you know that we got our grant today. My husband passed away 3 years ago and I started the process of converting my law degree and immigrating with my two children. It has been a long and hard journey but I encourage you all that you will get your grant.
> 
> Best of luck!
> 
> ...




Congratulations sister!

Can you elaborate more on the contact of employment verification?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

gaylynstrauss said:


> Just want to let you know that we got our grant today. My husband passed away 3 years ago and I started the process of converting my law degree and immigrating with my two children. It has been a long and hard journey but I encourage you all that you will get your grant.
> Best of luck!
> 
> Solicitor
> ...


Congrats and all the best.

Around what time did you get the email?


----------



## gaylynstrauss (Oct 11, 2018)

Previously a few payslips , tax returns and letter from employer. After CO contact, all tax returns for specified period, last 3 years payslips and an employment contract.

Hope that helps!


----------



## gaylynstrauss (Oct 11, 2018)

gaylynstrauss said:


> Previously a few payslips , tax returns and letter from employer. After CO contact, all tax returns for specified period, last 3 years payslips and an employment contract.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thanks so much.

8.02 am South African time.


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

gaylynstrauss said:


> Previously a few payslips , tax returns and letter from employer. After CO contact, all tax returns for specified period, last 3 years payslips and an employment contract.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!




Thank you so much.
You mean the co contact was for further employment evidences not employment verification?!

They contacted your employer for verification?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaylynstrauss (Oct 11, 2018)

Sorry I meant evidence. As far as I am aware, employer was not contacted.


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

gaylynstrauss said:


> Sorry I meant evidence. As far as I am aware, employer was not contacted.




Thank you. 

Wishing you all the very best in your upcoming life 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaylynstrauss (Oct 11, 2018)

Thank you and all the best to you.


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

gaylynstrauss said:


> Just want to let you know that we got our grant today. My husband passed away 3 years ago and I started the process of converting my law degree and immigrating with my two children. It has been a long and hard journey but I encourage you all that you will get your grant.
> 
> Best of luck!
> 
> ...


Hi gaylynstrauss

Many congratulations for ur grant....

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Guy, I need your urgent help!!!
I have made my Visa 189 application on 08th Jan 2019 with all documents, PCC, Medicals. Its been 4 months I didn't hear anything. I have total total 10 years of experience out of which 2 years overseas. For my Indian company I got everything from my Manager / HR and they agreed if any verification happens they will give positive outcome. However, for my overseas employment of 2 years as my company was not giving me experience letter/reference letter for this visa application. I got reference letter signed from my Senior Colleague from same Company but I did mistake that I printed that on Company letterhead. 
DIBP have not inquired anywhere in my company where I worked for 8 years. 
But now I came to know that DIBP has raised a verification to my same overseas company HR for these 2 years experience sending this reference letter signed by Senior Colleague. 
Now my overseas Company HR is denying to authenticate the letter & they may send negative employment verification, what can be done in this case??? Please need urgent help on this matter what can be done???
My whole efforts will go in vain


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

abhiaus said:


> Guy, I need your urgent help!!!
> I have made my Visa 189 application on 08th Jan 2019 with all documents, PCC, Medicals. Its been 4 months I didn't hear anything. I have total total 10 years of experience out of which 2 years overseas. For my Indian company I got everything from my Manager / HR and they agreed if any verification happens they will give positive outcome. However, for my overseas employment of 2 years as my company was not giving me experience letter/reference letter for this visa application. I got reference letter signed from my Senior Colleague from same Company but I did mistake that I printed that on Company letterhead.
> DIBP have not inquired anywhere in my company where I worked for 8 years.
> But now I came to know that DIBP has raised a verification to my same overseas company HR for these 2 years experience sending this reference letter signed by Senior Colleague.
> ...




I can feel you bro. The mistake is that you printed it on company letterhead instead of giving statutory declaration..

Hope some experts help you here..

But, this verification is for your current company or previous one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Da__N said:


> I can feel you bro. The mistake is that you printed it on company letterhead instead of giving statutory declaration..
> 
> Hope some experts help you here..
> 
> ...



This verification is happening for previous company. 

My current company (where I have spent 8 years) HR are ready to give positive feedback if anything they receive from DIBP. I have spoken to them they are all ok for verification. But they haven't received anything yet.

But my previous company (where I have spent 1 year 11 months) was not supportive at all. Now I need some help from you all ...whether I can withdraw this experience as without this also I can have 8 years 1 month experience in last 10 years.


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

abhiaus said:


> This verification is happening for previous company.
> 
> My current company (where I have spent 8 years) HR are ready to give positive feedback if anything they receive from DIBP. I have spoken to them they are all ok for verification. But they haven't received anything yet.
> 
> But my previous company (where I have spent 1 year 11 months) was not supportive at all. Now I need some help from you all ...whether I can withdraw this experience as without this also I can have 8 years 1 month experience in last 10 years.




I’m really not sure if you can do that, but just bear in mind that the experience will be counted till the date you got invited as everything freezes. hope that you calculated the 8y1m correctly this way. If so, you might find a way to get out from this trouble. 

Hope some experts shed some light on it, otherwise you need to consult such a professional agent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

abhiaus said:


> This verification is happening for previous company.
> 
> My current company (where I have spent 8 years) HR are ready to give positive feedback if anything they receive from DIBP. I have spoken to them they are all ok for verification. But they haven't received anything yet.
> 
> But my previous company (where I have spent 1 year 11 months) was not supportive at all. Now I need some help from you all ...whether I can withdraw this experience as without this also I can have 8 years 1 month experience in last 10 years.




Please read this link it might help:

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/providing-accurate-information



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

May 2018 said:


> Hi friends,
> I dropped a feedback last Friday and got acknowledgment Monday but today I just got another email written by a officer plz confirm if that this is happen to all feedback senders ?


Hi. Please can you help on how did you send the feedback? Via the feedback link on nsw website? Feedback for what? Did you mention your reference number as well in the feedback?


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

gaylynstrauss said:


> Just want to let you know that we got our grant today. My husband passed away 3 years ago and I started the process of converting my law degree and immigrating with my two children. It has been a long and hard journey but I encourage you all that you will get your grant.
> Best of luck!
> 
> Solicitor
> ...


Many congratulations 🎉😀


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> May 2018 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi friends,
> ...


Please can you provide some details on where, how, what about the feedback that you had given? Did you mention your reference number as well in the feedback


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

gaylynstrauss said:


> Just want to let you know that we got our grant today. My husband passed away 3 years ago and I started the process of converting my law degree and immigrating with my two children. It has been a long and hard journey but I encourage you all that you will get your grant.
> Best of luck!
> 
> Solicitor
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that gaylynstrauss.

Heartiest Congratulations gaylynstrauss


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhiaus said:


> Guy, I need your urgent help!!!
> I have made my Visa 189 application on 08th Jan 2019 with all documents, PCC, Medicals. Its been 4 months I didn't hear anything. I have total total 10 years of experience out of which 2 years overseas. For my Indian company I got everything from my Manager / HR and they agreed if any verification happens they will give positive outcome. However, for my overseas employment of 2 years as my company was not giving me experience letter/reference letter for this visa application. I got reference letter signed from my Senior Colleague from same Company but I did mistake that I printed that on Company letterhead.
> DIBP have not inquired anywhere in my company where I worked for 8 years.
> But now I came to know that DIBP has raised a verification to my same overseas company HR for these 2 years experience sending this reference letter signed by Senior Colleague.
> ...


Will the senior colleague agree that he signed it ?

Cheers


----------



## Sreekanth_333 (May 9, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

I have a question about my medicals, i have lodged my 190 visa application on Dec 12th, 2018 and i have taken the medicals on 25th April 2018 for my TR, which i used them again for my PR visa application, it has been more than 12 months now, will case officer contact me to get another health assessment now or the medicals at the time of lodgement are enough?, if not, i want to do the medicals immediately and update my application, so that, it will not be late for me to get the grant after CO contacts me...

State nomination : VIC
Occupation : Engineering Technologist
Occupation code : 233914
Points : 70
Date of lodgement : 12-12-2018

Thanks in advance.


----------



## girishsg.ba (Jun 6, 2018)

150th day without CO contact or DG. All thru these 150 days,boring routine never missed, wake up->login to immi account->check email->read Iscah news->gaze myimmitracker->take deep breathe to overcome frustration->browse this forum->go to work


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

girishsg.ba said:


> 150th day without CO contact or DG. All thru these 150 days,boring routine never missed, wake up->login to immi account->check email->read Iscah news->gaze myimmitracker->take deep breathe to overcome frustration->browse this forum->go to work


hahaha...can very much relate..Seems its moving now :fingerscrossed:
let see what happens in next 15 days.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

girishsg.ba said:


> 150th day without CO contact or DG. All thru these 150 days,boring routine never missed, wake up->login to immi account->check email->read Iscah news->gaze myimmitracker->take deep breathe to overcome frustration->browse this forum->go to work


Add one more in your routine
Check for ulcer

You will just ruin your health by having so much anxiety 
I ask all members to take a break from the forum and all the trackers
The grant will come in its own sweet time


Cheers


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> hahaha...can very much relate..Seems its moving now :fingerscrossed:
> let see what happens in next 15 days.


I would not hold my breath, if I was you, buddy. This same movement has been evident since Jan 2019. Grants have only been given until Nov 2018. There is a lot of uncertainty, with elections this weekend. It will take another month, after elections for the government to operate in full swing. Not to mention, end of the financial year is creeping up slowly. We can only expect real movement from July 2019.


----------



## 1234hahaha (May 8, 2019)

Why they keep processing 189 and not 190?? 

Isnt 190 supposed to be much faster given we already got state approval and paid $330????


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Avcor said:


> I would not hold my breath, if I was you, buddy. This same movement has been evident since Jan 2019. Grants have only been given until Nov 2018. There is a lot of uncertainty, with elections this weekend. It will take another month, after elections for the government to operate in full swing. Not to mention, end of the financial year is creeping up slowly. We can only expect real movement from July 2019.


Don't you think all these factors should apply to SC189 grants as well? They're in full swing with 189 grants.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> Don't you think all these factors should apply to SC189 grants as well? They're in full swing with 189 grants.


One question that no one has answers to on this forum

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SC190ASAP said:


> Don't you think all these factors should apply to SC189 grants as well? They're in full swing with 189 grants.


Do the members stop and think for a moment that for every grant that is reported on the forum or so called trackers there are probably 30-40 grants given which are not reported ?

It’s a whole big world out there which is not reported so don’t just assume that 190 are not being processed

You have to wait patiently for the grant 

Cheers


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Congrats Ma'm...



gaylynstrauss said:


> Just want to let you know that we got our grant today. My husband passed away 3 years ago and I started the process of converting my law degree and immigrating with my two children. It has been a long and hard journey but I encourage you all that you will get your grant.
> Best of luck!
> 
> Solicitor
> ...


----------



## Rednaldo (Mar 11, 2019)

Be happy you have a job mate. I got made redundant on a 457 and I lodged my 190 in December. I’m onshore with no working rights. Out of work since November. One income in our household.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Rednaldo said:


> Be happy you have a job mate. I got made redundant on a 457 and I lodged my 190 in December. I’m onshore with no working rights. Out of work since November. One income in our household.


Same bro. Been out of work since December 2018. Difficult times, but God is great.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

SC190ASAP said:


> Don't you think all these factors should apply to SC189 grants as well? They're in full swing with 189 grants.


I really don't have an answer for 189 grants. However, if you noticed the recent trends reported on immitracker, lodgments until January, and a few Feb cases have been granted. This demonstrates (if I am correct), DoHA are addressing and completing the backlog of 189 invitations from Oct/Nov 2018. They have not moved forward from January cases.


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

gaylynstrauss said:


> Just want to let you know that we got our grant today. My husband passed away 3 years ago and I started the process of converting my law degree and immigrating with my two children. It has been a long and hard journey but I encourage you all that you will get your grant.
> Best of luck!
> 
> Solicitor
> ...


Congratulations 👏👏

Just curious to know..how do they contact for employment verification


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Drish said:


> Congratulations 👏👏
> 
> Just curious to know..how do they contact for employment verification


The DHA ask the Australian embassy in that country to do it for them

They contact the company through email or phone and in an few cases by visiting the office in person 

Cheers


----------



## Rednaldo (Mar 11, 2019)

Avcor said:


> Rednaldo said:
> 
> 
> > Be happy you have a job mate. I got made redundant on a 457 and I lodged my 190 in December. I’m onshore with no working rights. Out of work since November. One income in our household.
> ...



We will get there mate positive attitude. Where are you in the country?


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

How are you able to stay onshore since November? Doesn't 457 visa provide only 90 days to seek a new sponsor?


----------



## narendrasvyas (Apr 17, 2018)

Can we pay second installment (wife unable to show function English) fees without CO asking to pay.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

narendrasvyas said:


> Can we pay second installment (wife unable to show function English) fees without CO asking to pay.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Nope

Where will you pay it ?
You need a link

That only the co can provide

Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

narendrasvyas said:


> Can we pay second installment (wife unable to show function English) fees without CO asking to pay.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Fees paid are generally not refundable. So it's normal for the request for the VAC2 charge to made very late in the visa process, simply as a matter of course. 

That way, all (or just about all) of the visa processing is done first, and there is a very low chance indeed that you could pay the VAC2 charge and lose that fee if the visa was refused.

It's better for applicants this way, but it makes it easier for DoHA too, even though in reality it might only ever affect a very few cases. 

You just have to wait for them to ask for the charge to paid.


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

I need some clarification on initial entry..
I got my IED as 29th June 2019 and also a letter stating the waiver. So my plan is to migrate in August 2019 alone and bring family in March 2020 due to the waiver. Is this OK?

The letter states as below:

_The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition: "8504
- The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies
before a date specified by the Minister." - which is 29-06-2019
This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before
the date specified in the visa grant notice provided to you when your visa was granted.
General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a
visa as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the
Migration Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial
entry date.

General Skilled Migration, however, has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in
breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing
so would be the breach of this condition.

Visa Validity Period This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a
valid visa. Information about your visa validity period is also contained in the visa grant
notice. which is 10-05-2024 _


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sidd_oza said:


> I need some clarification on initial entry..
> I got my IED as 29th June 2019 and also a letter stating the waiver. So my plan is to migrate in August 2019 alone and bring family in March 2020 due to the waiver. Is this OK?
> 
> The letter states as below:
> ...


This letter should be in all individual grants
Only those grants which have this letter, are eligible for IED exemption 

So recheck all your family grant letters carefully 
If they also have it, then no issues in them coming in 2020 and you in 2019

Cheers


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

hi NB,

Yes the letter has all our names. 
It starts as in
This information is applicable to: followed by all our names.

Thanks for your inputs..


NB said:


> This letter should be in all individual grants
> Only those grants which have this letter, are eligible for IED exemption
> 
> So recheck all your family grant letters carefully
> ...


----------



## Key12356 (May 13, 2019)

anyone from ACT who got a CO contact or DG since 2019 Jan/Feb onwards?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sidd_oza said:


> hi NB,
> 
> Yes the letter has all our names.
> It starts as in
> ...


Then you are safe
Make sure all of you carry a copy of this letter also as and when you travel along with the grant letter 

Cheers


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

Plant and production engineer. Visa 190. As I understand, NSW invites this occupation. However, I cannot see what points the people that were invited have. Is there any statistics on that somewhere?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lemxam said:


> Plant and production engineer. Visa 190. As I understand, NSW invites this occupation. However, I cannot see what points the people that were invited have. Is there any statistics on that somewhere?


Which Anzsco codes are invited in what numbers, are not in the public domain

Cheers


----------



## warkan (Aug 30, 2018)

Hey guys!

I lodged my 190 visa on 22nd Nov 2018. I was working with Employer A at the time of receiving VIC state sponsorship. However, now I am planning to move with Employer B. I have not received my grant or any CO contact. Do you foresee any issues here? Do I need to update anything on my visa application?

Thank You.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

warkan said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I lodged my 190 visa on 22nd Nov 2018. I was working with Employer A at the time of receiving VIC state sponsorship. However, now I am planning to move with Employer B. I have not received my grant or any CO contact. Do you foresee any issues here? Do I need to update anything on my visa application?
> 
> Thank You.


You need to update the co your new contact details as he may need to contact you

No issues 
Make sure that you don’t become an illegal in case you are in Australia 

Cheers


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

How do we know if a CO has been assigned?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Drish said:


> How do we know if a CO has been assigned?


Some co send a commencement mail, some don’t

You have to wait patiently for the co contact or grant 

Cheers


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

NB said:


> Drish said:
> 
> 
> > How do we know if a CO has been assigned?
> ...


Thanks for your input NB..
So does that mean the status will be "received" till we get a CO contact/grant?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Drish said:


> Thanks for your input NB..
> So does that mean the status will be "received" till we get a CO contact/grant?


That’s correct

Cheers


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

*Forward from WhatsApp group:*

It’s not me!!

Grant 190 QLD

Lodge: 2 Nov
1st CO contact: 16 Dec
2nd CO contact: 6 March 
Grant: 18 May

They are working on Saturdays!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warkan (Aug 30, 2018)

NB said:


> You need to update the co your new contact details as he may need to contact you
> 
> No issues
> Make sure that you don’t become an illegal in case you are in Australia
> ...


I do not have the CO contact details as I have not been assigned one. So, how do I update them?

I am in Australia and my 485 Visa is valid until end of 2020.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

warkan said:


> I do not have the CO contact details as I have not been assigned one. So, how do I update them?
> 
> I am in Australia and my 485 Visa is valid until end of 2020.


Use the update us link in the Immiaccount 

Cheers


----------



## sunday82 (Feb 21, 2018)

Da__N said:


> *Forward from WhatsApp group:*
> 
> It’s not me!!
> 
> ...




Good news, thanks Da__N. Could you tell me how to join the Whatsapp group?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warkan (Aug 30, 2018)

NB said:


> Use the update us link in the Immiaccount
> 
> Cheers


So it would be under 'Notification of changes in circumstances', yes?


Appointment or withdrawal of an authorised recipient (including migration agent)
Change of address details
Change of email address details
Change of passport details
Notification of changes in circumstances
Notification of incorrect answer(s)


----------



## arkind13 (Jan 27, 2018)

How will tonight's election results be affecting the processing time for 190?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

warkan said:


> So it would be under 'Notification of changes in circumstances', yes?
> 
> 
> Appointment or withdrawal of an authorised recipient (including migration agent)
> ...


That correct
Use option 2 and give your new office address 

Cheers


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Da__N said:


> *Forward from WhatsApp group:*
> 
> It’s not me!!
> 
> ...


Great news. Can you ask the people in the group to update immitracker whenever they get grants or CO contacts that would be gr8


----------



## mohit231 (Nov 12, 2017)

Hi everyone

Can someone suggest on the below:

1. Is it suggested to upload form 1221 along with 190 lodgement; and

2. Will uploading additional documents now will impact the processing? My lodgement date is 25th Feb, so will uploading document in May delay things?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mohit231 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Can someone suggest on the below:
> 
> ...


I would not upload the form 1221 so late 


Cheers


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi NB

I have lodged NSW 190 visa on 23.03.2019. Got resigned from job n relieved on 08.04.2019.

Still searching new job.

1. Do I need to inform about my job resignation?

2. Will there be any impact on grant?

Need ur expert advice.

Thanks in advance. Cheers

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

arkind13 said:


> How will tonight's election results be affecting the processing time for 190?


This is a question, I want answers too. Perhaps experts can answer these. 
Processing time gets updated on 20th May according to Immiaccount. Guess we will get our answers depending on whether there is an increase or decrease in processing time :clock:


----------



## saravanaprabhu (May 8, 2017)

NB said:


> I would not upload the form 1221 so late
> 
> 
> Cheers



If I am yet to lodge the application. would you recommend to upload form 1221?

If yes? under which section should I upload?


Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saravanaprabhu said:


> If I am yet to lodge the application. would you recommend to upload form 1221?
> 
> If yes? under which section should I upload?
> 
> ...


Under character -others if you can find a better Section

Cheers


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

Avcor said:


> This is a question, I want answers too. Perhaps experts can answer these.
> 
> Processing time gets updated on 20th May according to Immiaccount. Guess we will get our answers depending on whether there is an increase or decrease in processing time :clock:


Hi, 

Since Scott Morrison is elected again few hours back, my sense is that immigration minister will not change and it will be business as usual. 

DHA will try to catch up with the backlog now. Hopefully, last December lodgings will have grants over the next couple of weeks.

Cheers!

Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

Maximus said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since Scott Morrison is elected again few hours back, my sense is that immigration minister will not change and it will be business as usual.
> 
> ...




I hope so!!

140 days and still counting..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

NB said:


> Under character -others if you can find a better Section
> 
> Cheers




Hey NB (and others),

Quick question re an earlier discussion on employment verification. If assessing agency contacted my manager during skill assessment, is it likely that they won’t get into employment verification again?

To add to this, what’s the likelihood of additional employment verification if you’re not claiming any points for work and have gone through verification through the assessing agency as stated above?

Would love to avoid the additional wait for the verification.

Day 165 and counting, nada so far.

Best,
A


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi,

I am lodging my visa application and I have the following questions:
1- regarding "photograph-passport", can the photo be digital? and what about labeling the photo? can we just name the file with the person name when uploading it?
2-I didn't find in the documents section a place to upload the language test results for my spouse, although I have stated in the application results that my spouse has got PTE. Should I upload the PTE results in the others section?

Thanks,


----------



## hiennguyen89 (Oct 4, 2018)

my application was lodged on 14 Nov 2018, Co contacted for VAC2 on 5 March, nothing appears now? Should I give a feedback? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hamidd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am lodging my visa application and I have the following questions:
> 1- regarding "photograph-passport", can the photo be digital? and what about labeling the photo? can we just name the file with the person name when uploading it?
> ...


1. You are supposed to sign the back of the photo 
So scan the back and front of the photo and upload it

2. You can upload it under functional English proof

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

heretic87 said:


> Hey NB (and others),
> 
> Quick question re an earlier discussion on employment verification. If assessing agency contacted my manager during skill assessment, is it likely that they won’t get into employment verification again?
> 
> ...


What the assessing agency has done, is of no consequence to DHA
They will do their own assessment 
But if you have not claimed any points for experience , the chances of EV are low

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hiennguyen89 said:


> my application was lodged on 14 Nov 2018, Co contacted for VAC2 on 5 March, nothing appears now? Should I give a feedback?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you accept to make the vac 2 payment?

If so, then you can submit a feedback and request for the invoice 

Cheers


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

NB said:


> 1. You are supposed to sign the back of the photo
> So scan the back and front of the photo and upload it
> 
> 2. You can upload it under functional English proof
> ...



I did not sign the back of my photo? Will I get a CO contact for that?


----------



## 1234hahaha (May 8, 2019)

NB said:


> 1. You are supposed to sign the back of the photo
> So scan the back and front of the photo and upload it
> 
> 2. You can upload it under functional English proof
> ...



Sign the back??/ Why do we need to sign the back of the photo when the photo is of ourselves already??// 

I never know anyone had to sign the back of their passport photos to get granted


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

1234hahaha said:


> Sign the back??/ Why do we need to sign the back of the photo when the photo is of ourselves already??//
> 
> I never know anyone had to sign the back of their passport photos to get granted


Neither did I, and nor did my agent advise me to do so. My brother did not sign his passport photography either. :rant:


----------



## hiennguyen89 (Oct 4, 2018)

NB said:


> Did you accept to make the vac 2 payment?
> 
> If so, then you can submit a feedback and request for the invoice
> 
> Cheers




They sent invoice for VAC on 5 march, I paid straight on the same day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hiennguyen89 said:


> They sent invoice for VAC on 5 march, I paid straight on the same day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then you can request for an update politely 
You can recheck with the agent that the payment has been updated in the application 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Avcor said:


> I did not sign the back of my photo? Will I get a CO contact for that?


I really doubt it

Cheers


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Avcor said:


> Neither did I, and nor did my agent advise me to do so. My brother did not sign his passport photography either. :rant:


Was the photograph digital? or scanned from a physical photograph?


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. You are supposed to sign the back of the photo
> So scan the back and front of the photo and upload it
> 
> 2. You can upload it under functional English proof
> ...



in the upload documents section, I cannot find the functional english proof section. So, I don't know where to upload it unless I use other documents section.
However, during the steps of lodging visa (before reaching to documents), I entered my spouse PTE registration number.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

hamidd said:


> Was the photograph digital? or scanned from a physical photograph?


I just scanned from the physical photo. I have not got a CO contact or direct grant as yet, so I cannot entirely say I am right in my technique. Lets wait and see :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

175 days post lodgement. No CO contact or update 😐


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Guys when they going to update processing time for 190


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiennguyen89 (Oct 4, 2018)

NB said:


> Then you can request for an update politely
> 
> You can recheck with the agent that the payment has been updated in the application
> 
> ...




Thank NB, I applied by myself. I am sure that payment has been appeared in my application and has been cleared out. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Hello, I only uploaded bio pages of my (and dependents) current passport and all pages of old passports. Should I upload all pages of current passport too?


----------



## narendrasvyas (Apr 17, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> Hello, I only uploaded bio pages of my (and dependents) current passport and all pages of old passports. Should I upload all pages of current passport too?


Do we need to upload all pages of old expiredpassport even if it is blank no visa?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> Hello, I only uploaded bio pages of my (and dependents) current passport and all pages of old passports. Should I upload all pages of current passport too?


You can upload the stamped pages also if they are clear
The immigration officers are not known to be very tidy when stamping

Cheers


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

Hello all,

I have lodged the visa application on 26.03.2019 with all documents as an onshore applicant. Can I expect it around July?

Thanks,
Sanjeev


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

narendrasvyas said:


> Do we need to upload all pages of old expiredpassport even if it is blank no visa?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


No

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sanjeevkumarrao said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have lodged the visa application on 26.03.2019 with all documents as an onshore applicant. Can I expect it around July?
> 
> ...


No one can predict a grant 

You will have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Kenochie (Oct 17, 2017)

NB said:


> Su_Shri said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, I only uploaded bio pages of my (and dependents) current passport and all pages of old passports. Should I upload all pages of current passport too?
> ...


Under which section is one meant to upload stamped/visa pages of old passport?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kenochie said:


> Under which section is one meant to upload stamped/visa pages of old passport?


Under passport only

Cheers


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

nelutla said:


> Guys when they going to update processing time for 190
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think DoHA has. On the global visa processing times website, it says last updated at the bottom - 17th May 2019. However, the processing times have not changed. 189 is still at 6 months, and 190 is still between 8-10 months. It's bizarre. I thought they would have waited until after the elections to change the processing times - depending on the chosen party.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

If anyone has noticed the recent trends, 189 grants have slowed down considerably as we are almost approaching end of financial year. I wonder if this may be a good sign for us 190 applicants? What are other peoples thoughts? Does anyone know what were trends in the recent years, closer to the end of financial year?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Avcor said:


> I think DoHA has. On the global visa processing times website, it says last updated at the bottom - 17th May 2019. However, the processing times have not changed. 189 is still at 6 months, and 190 is still between 8-10 months. It's bizarre. I thought they would have waited until after the elections to change the processing times - depending on the chosen party.


This is a routine update and nothing to do with politics 

If there is a policy change, it will be reflected in the next monthly update

Cheers


----------



## Rednaldo (Mar 11, 2019)

AlexOz said:


> How are you able to stay onshore since November? Doesn't 457 visa provide only 90 days to seek a new sponsor?


Ya mate I thought the same but informed immigration and agent says it’s ok. They will not cancel visa as have lodged my 190 before the 90days. Still not pleased at not being able to work.


----------



## May 2018 (May 3, 2019)

Hi friends,
If the Status is received, meaning file has not been opened ? 
In case of initial investigation does the status has to change or not?
Waiting from 24 may 2018, no contact, emailed 2 times, feedback 1 time , no response yet , plz suggest if any other way to contact them.
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

May 2018 said:


> Hi friends,
> If the Status is received, meaning file has not been opened ?
> In case of initial investigation does the status has to change or not?
> Waiting from 24 may 2018, no contact, emailed 2 times, feedback 1 time , no response yet , plz suggest if any other way to contact them.
> Thanks


Not necessarily 
Mine and also those who get direct grants go from Received to finalised

You have done what you could have possibly done

Now you have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

NB said:


> You can upload the stamped pages also if they are clear
> The immigration officers are not known to be very tidy when stamping
> 
> Cheers


So ideally I should. I will update today only. 
My agent is total useless, thanks to group member here for guidance.


----------



## DaVoice (May 9, 2019)

Direct Grant
No agent used
190 QLD 
EOI 24/10/2018
65 points
Invitation 14/11/2018
Lodged 29/11/2018
Occupation: Veterinarian 
Onshore: 20th Jan 2019 under VISA 482

Direct Grant today at 13:15 😁


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rednaldo said:


> Ya mate I thought the same but informed immigration and agent says it’s ok. They will not cancel visa as have lodged my 190 before the 90days. Still not pleased at not being able to work.


Is he a registered Mara agent ?

Have you checked his credentials?

Cheers


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

DaVoice said:


> Direct Grant
> No agent used
> 190 QLD
> EOI 24/10/2018
> ...


Congratulations..


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

davoice said:


> direct grant
> no agent used
> 190 qld
> eoi 24/10/2018
> ...


congrats mate


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Is it mandatory to upload resume for 190 visa lodge?


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

Can see a BA approval in tracker which was filed at 30th Nov. Hopefully next approvals should pick up for those who filed in Dec.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

aussiedesi said:


> Can see a BA approval in tracker which was filed at 30th Nov. Hopefully next approvals should pick up for those who filed in Dec.


What is BA?


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

HOPE2018 said:


> What is BA?


Business analyst code 261111

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

Business Analyst


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

DaVoice said:


> Direct Grant
> No agent used
> 190 QLD
> EOI 24/10/2018
> ...


Congratulations 🎉


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi folks,

I had lodged my 190 visa (NSW) with 80 points in mid feb'19 for BA 261111. The medical was also done during the same time.

It's been more than 3 months and I haven't heard back anything. Any expected timeline by which I can hear back from the immigration deptt.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I had lodged my 190 visa (NSW) with 80 points in mid feb'19 for BA 261111. The medical was also done during the same time.
> 
> ...


Be patient my friend. 190 processing is way slower than 189 these days. People who lodged in November still waiting to hear back anything!!


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

tejasvichugh said:


> Be patient my friend. 190 processing is way slower than 189 these days. People who lodged in November still waiting to hear back anything!!


Thanks a lot mate. Much appreciated. 

Yes, I guess, patience is the key


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Thanks a lot mate. Much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I guess, patience is the key




Definitely yes! Be patient 

142 with nothing here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

Thanx buddy


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I had lodged my 190 visa (NSW) with 80 points in mid feb'19 for BA 261111. The medical was also done during the same time.
> 
> ...


Your points break up please....

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## garrychandi (Jun 29, 2018)

I got my Direct grant today.Just to answer common question asked here, I didn't claim any points for the experience. I did my skill assessment with over 8 years of experience as a chef. My assessment authority required to have 4 years of experience to get a positive skill assessment, so i have to provide all the work experience documents to my assessment authority.
For my application for the 190 visa, i didn't submit any single work experience document. I submitted Passport, Skill assessment, PTE, Australian Degree, Photograph (no signature required), Detailed Resume with references, Form 80. I only submitted bio data page of my passport, even though i have visa stickers on my passport from different countries. There was no employment verification. Good luck to everyone waiting. I made some mistakes in form 80, so i uploaded new one last month. It doesn't change last updated date.Lodgement 27th November, Medical 18th December.


----------



## Saffa_Jake812 (Feb 18, 2019)

Timeline?


garrychandi said:


> I got my Direct grant today.Just to answer common question asked here, I didn't claim any points for the experience. I did my skill assessment with over 8 years of experience as a chef. My assessment authority required to have 4 years of experience to get a positive skill assessment, so i have to provide all the work experience documents to my assessment authority.
> For my application for the 190 visa, i didn't submit any single work experience document. I submitted Passport, Skill assessment, PTE, Australian Degree, Photograph (no signature required), Detailed Resume with references, Form 80. There was no employment verification. Good luck to everyone waiting


----------



## Saffa_Jake812 (Feb 18, 2019)

Saffa_Jake812 said:


> Timeline?


Nevermind, I see it in the signature now.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

garrychandi said:


> I got my Direct grant today.Just to answer common question asked here, I didn't claim any points for the experience. I did my skill assessment with over 8 years of experience as a chef. My assessment authority required to have 4 years of experience to get a positive skill assessment, so i have to provide all the work experience documents to my assessment authority.
> For my application for the 190 visa, i didn't submit any single work experience document. I submitted Passport, Skill assessment, PTE, Australian Degree, Photograph (no signature required), Detailed Resume with references, Form 80. I only submitted bio data page of my passport, even though i have visa stickers on my passport from different countries. There was no employment verification. Good luck to everyone waiting


What was your lodgement date

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

garrychandi said:


> I got my Direct grant today.Just to answer common question asked here, I didn't claim any points for the experience. I did my skill assessment with over 8 years of experience as a chef. My assessment authority required to have 4 years of experience to get a positive skill assessment, so i have to provide all the work experience documents to my assessment authority.
> For my application for the 190 visa, i didn't submit any single work experience document. I submitted Passport, Skill assessment, PTE, Australian Degree, Photograph (no signature required), Detailed Resume with references, Form 80. I only submitted bio data page of my passport, even though i have visa stickers on my passport from different countries. There was no employment verification. Good luck to everyone waiting. I made some mistakes in form 80, so i uploaded new one last month. It doesn't change last updated date.Lodgement 27th November, Medical 18th December.


Thank you for posting this, it has cleared so many questions which was running through my mind daily. Many thanks


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

garrychandi said:


> I got my Direct grant today.Just to answer common question asked here, I didn't claim any points for the experience. I did my skill assessment with over 8 years of experience as a chef. My assessment authority required to have 4 years of experience to get a positive skill assessment, so i have to provide all the work experience documents to my assessment authority.
> For my application for the 190 visa, i didn't submit any single work experience document. I submitted Passport, Skill assessment, PTE, Australian Degree, Photograph (no signature required), Detailed Resume with references, Form 80. I only submitted bio data page of my passport, even though i have visa stickers on my passport from different countries. There was no employment verification. Good luck to everyone waiting. I made some mistakes in form 80, so i uploaded new one last month. It doesn't change last updated date.Lodgement 27th November, Medical 18th December.




Thanks for sharing such a detailed note. Just one quick question, when you were assessed for 4+4 years of experience, how come you didn’t claim any experience points?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garrychandi (Jun 29, 2018)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Thanx buddy





heretic87 said:


> Thanks for sharing such a detailed note. Just one quick question, when you were assessed for 4+4 years of experience, how come you didn’t claim any experience points?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had enough points, so my Migration lawyer advised me not to claim points.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Anyone saw any December grant or CO contact in any forum ?


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

garrychandi said:


> I got my Direct grant today.Just to answer common question asked here, I didn't claim any points for the experience. I did my skill assessment with over 8 years of experience as a chef. My assessment authority required to have 4 years of experience to get a positive skill assessment, so i have to provide all the work experience documents to my assessment authority.
> For my application for the 190 visa, i didn't submit any single work experience document. I submitted Passport, Skill assessment, PTE, Australian Degree, Photograph (no signature required), Detailed Resume with references, Form 80. I only submitted bio data page of my passport, even though i have visa stickers on my passport from different countries. There was no employment verification. Good luck to everyone waiting. I made some mistakes in form 80, so i uploaded new one last month. It doesn't change last updated date.Lodgement 27th November, Medical 18th December.




THANK YOU!!! Posts like this full of relevant info are so useful. Congrats on a grant well deserved. Godspeed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

garrychandi said:


> I got my Direct grant today.Just to answer common question asked here, I didn't claim any points for the experience. I did my skill assessment with over 8 years of experience as a chef. My assessment authority required to have 4 years of experience to get a positive skill assessment, so i have to provide all the work experience documents to my assessment authority.
> For my application for the 190 visa, i didn't submit any single work experience document. I submitted Passport, Skill assessment, PTE, Australian Degree, Photograph (no signature required), Detailed Resume with references, Form 80. I only submitted bio data page of my passport, even though i have visa stickers on my passport from different countries. There was no employment verification. Good luck to everyone waiting. I made some mistakes in form 80, so i uploaded new one last month. It doesn't change last updated date.Lodgement 27th November, Medical 18th December.


Congratulations 🎉


----------



## Hdhingra (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Need your input here -

NZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)

ACS Assessment Submitted - 21st May 2018
ACS Assessment Outcome - 14th Jul 2018

PTE 1st attempt ()19th Aug 2018) (L-83 R-73 S-75 W-78 ) - 10 points
EOI Lodged - 30th Aug with (189 - 65 points, 190 - 70 points)

Spouse ACS Assessment Submitted - 8th Oct 2018
Spouse ACS Assessment Outcome - 14th Nov 2018

1 Jan 2019 - Age Points - 5 got deducted (189 - 60 points, 190 - 65 points)

EOI Lodged- 10th Jan 2019 - Spouse points added - (189 - 65 points, 190 - 70 points)

PTE 2nd attempt - 11th may 2019 (L-81 R-90 S-90 W-83 ) - 20 points 
EOI Lodged- 13th may with (189 - 75 points, 190 - 80 points)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hdhingra said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need your input here -
> 
> ...


What is the question?

Cheers


----------



## warkan (Aug 30, 2018)

Hey guys! Usually when you get a CO contact for addition information, do they go through the entire application and request for all the missing details at once? Or do they just come back with multiple contacts for missing information?


----------



## Hdhingra (Jun 10, 2018)

NB said:


> What is the question?
> 
> Cheers


Question is ... when can I expect my EOI invitation for 189 or 190 as per my points?


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

garrychandi said:


> I got my Direct grant today.Just to answer common question asked here, I didn't claim any points for the experience. I did my skill assessment with over 8 years of experience as a chef. My assessment authority required to have 4 years of experience to get a positive skill assessment, so i have to provide all the work experience documents to my assessment authority.
> For my application for the 190 visa, i didn't submit any single work experience document. I submitted Passport, Skill assessment, PTE, Australian Degree, Photograph (no signature required), Detailed Resume with references, Form 80. I only submitted bio data page of my passport, even though i have visa stickers on my passport from different countries. There was no employment verification. Good luck to everyone waiting. I made some mistakes in form 80, so i uploaded new one last month. It doesn't change last updated date.Lodgement 27th November, Medical 18th December.


Congrats mate...All the best!!!


----------



## drsmabukhari (Feb 22, 2019)

No Grants or updates for the December Lodgements.

Mine Lodgement date is December 8, 2018. any body being granted around this date..please update


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

drsmabukhari said:


> No Grants or updates for the December Lodgements.
> 
> Mine Lodgement date is December 8, 2018. any body being granted around this date..please update




My thought is that they will start December cases next month .. they now clearing the backlog of November, October cases and any CO contact cases before October..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

drsmabukhari said:


> No Grants or updates for the December Lodgements.
> 
> Mine Lodgement date is December 8, 2018. any body being granted around this date..please update


3rd December lodgement just got CO contact on immitracker. Fingers crossed for all of us.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

HOPE2018 said:


> 3rd December lodgement just got CO contact on immitracker. Fingers crossed for all of us.


Just saw..best wishes to all..Keep posted:fingerscrossed:


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> HOPE2018 said:
> 
> 
> > 3rd December lodgement just got CO contact on immitracker. Fingers crossed for all of us.
> ...


Yes. To anyone who gets CO contacted or direct grant for December please let us know. Cheers


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

HOPE2018 said:


> 3rd December lodgement just got CO contact on immitracker. Fingers crossed for all of us.


Oh thats great! Hopefully, Dec lodgements start soon. I will only be relieved once I get my grant. Till then, I live in anticipation, patiently.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HOPE2018 said:


> Yes. To anyone who gets CO contacted or direct grant for December please let us know. Cheers


Don’t worry on that count

They will first post on the forum and then tell their family members

Cheers


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

NB said:


> HOPE2018 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. To anyone who gets CO contacted or direct grant for December please let us know. Cheers
> ...


Oh well. That's what makes us more than family here. Supporting and motivating each other


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

NB said:


> HOPE2018 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. To anyone who gets CO contacted or direct grant for December please let us know. Cheers
> ...


Hahahaha!! Yes. True that.


----------



## Sunr (Oct 18, 2018)

I came to forum to post about 03-Dec CO contact but delighted to see the express speed of the people here..you guys are amazing!!!
Happy waiting - NSW ICT BA - 16-Dec Lodgement.

Cheers


----------



## Neeru (Dec 18, 2018)

garrychandi said:


> I got my Direct grant today.Just to answer common question asked here, I didn't claim any points for the experience. I did my skill assessment with over 8 years of experience as a chef. My assessment authority required to have 4 years of experience to get a positive skill assessment, so i have to provide all the work experience documents to my assessment authority.
> For my application for the 190 visa, i didn't submit any single work experience document. I submitted Passport, Skill assessment, PTE, Australian Degree, Photograph (no signature required), Detailed Resume with references, Form 80. I only submitted bio data page of my passport, even though i have visa stickers on my passport from different countries. There was no employment verification. Good luck to everyone waiting. I made some mistakes in form 80, so i uploaded new one last month. It doesn't change last updated date.Lodgement 27th November, Medical 18th December.


Congrats Garry Mate !!! A very useful way to inform and educate others.


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

Da__N said:


> Definitely yes! Be patient
> 
> 142 with nothing here
> 
> ...


All the Best mate. Hope you get the grant soon.


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

panne05 said:


> Your points break up please....
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Age-30, PTE-20, Edu-15, Exp-10, SS-5


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

Hi,

I just want to ask. Are we supposed to upload our bank statement in our immi acct? Or it was only required for the EOI application? And is there any forms need to be filled out for a child under 18yo if included in your application, parents are onshore but the kid is offshore. Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ayradc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just want to ask. Are we supposed to upload our bank statement in our immi acct? Or it was only required for the EOI application? And is there any forms need to be filled out for a child under 18yo if included in your application, parents are onshore but the kid is offshore. Thanks.


In the EOI you don’t upload any documents, leave alone bank statement 

Give complete details of the visa you have applied for and the stage of the process you are in

Cheers


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

Hi NB,

I believe I uploaded some documents when I submitted an EOI last Nov 2018 such as payslips, rent receipt, lease contract and bank statements. I received my invitation Nov 28, 2018, lodged my 190 application for a family of 3 (Dec 14,2018). But as I was rechecking my immiacct today, I noticed I did not upload a bank statement and did not fill out any forms for my son but I did form 80 for me and my partner though.


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

Da__N said:


> Definitely yes! Be patient
> 
> 142 with nothing here
> 
> ...


Hey guys, today is my visa lodgement anniversary!
Are there many people here who have crossed 1 year threshold? Shall we create some loosers club whatsapp group ?))


----------



## May 2018 (May 3, 2019)

Hi Alex,
On 24 may I will complete 12 months, anniversary, no contact yet.
Wait is killlliinngggg


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

Under which skills have you applied?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ayradc said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I believe I uploaded some documents when I submitted an EOI last Nov 2018 such as payslips, rent receipt, lease contract and bank statements. I received my invitation Nov 28, 2018, lodged my 190 application for a family of 3 (Dec 14,2018). But as I was rechecking my immiacct today, I noticed I did not upload a bank statement and did not fill out any forms for my son but I did form 80 for me and my partner though.


Think you are confusing the EOI (SkillSelect) stage with the visa lodge (Immiaccount) stage.

For 190 - there may also be an intermediary stage where you have to apply to states/territories and provide documents via their own portal to corroborate your EOI claims. 

Form 80 is only required for applicants 16 and over, Form 1221 is only required for applicants 18 and over - you can see this info on the first page of the form too where it explains what the form is. 

If you have claimed points for skilled employment experience, it is recommended that you upload bank statements showing salary credit to evidence this, and to corroborate the info in your payslips. Bank statements isn't explicitly listed as needed on the DHA website though, but many have been asked for them.


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Ayradc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


Thank you so much for this. Yup, get it now. 🙂 thanks


----------



## May 2018 (May 3, 2019)

aussiedesi said:


> Under which skills have you applied?


I applied as a cook


----------



## drsmabukhari (Feb 22, 2019)

AlexOz said:


> Hey guys, today is my visa lodgement anniversary!
> Are there many people here who have crossed 1 year threshold? Shall we create some loosers club whatsapp group ?))


Did you not follow the feed back method of approaching DOHA as suggested and adopted by many members here in this forum?? why it is taking so long. do you have any CO Contacts?


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

drsmabukhari said:


> Did you not follow the feed back method of approaching DOHA as suggested and adopted by many members here in this forum?? why it is taking so long. do you have any CO Contacts?


CO contact was on 14/08/18 and all the requested documents were uploaded on 21/08/18, all quiet since then (status = Further Assessment)
Also, I submitted 2 feedbacks during the last 2 months and only got only generic replies about : all cases are considered individually, blah blah blah.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AlexOz said:


> CO contact was on 14/08/18 and all the requested documents were uploaded on 21/08/18, all quiet since then (status = Further Assessment)
> Also, I submitted 2 feedbacks during the last 2 months and only got only generic replies about : all cases are considered individually, blah blah blah.


Not surprised 

There is nothing you can do, but wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

AlexOz said:


> Hey guys, today is my visa lodgement anniversary!
> 
> Are there many people here who have crossed 1 year threshold? Shall we create some loosers club whatsapp group ?))




Ooh! Happy anniversary dear 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

Great! December lodged case got CO contact.

They can clear backlogs in a short time if they want. After all 190 cases are way less than 189 right? 

We'll see.


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

Any grants or CO contact for today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Da__N said:


> Any grants or CO contact for today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


None reported here or on IMMITRACKER

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sachin.2 (Aug 15, 2017)

*Direct Grant*

Hi All,

Today, i have received direct grant w/o CO contact and employment verification. Code 221112 (Management Accountant). 190 lodge date is 18 Nov 2018.
Just to highlight, I have total experience of 8 years and same was claimed and accepted. No deduction.

Be patient. (apna time aayega )

Sachin


----------



## paawillie (Jan 30, 2019)

congratulations sachin, it means it took you only 6 months to get the grant right ? I lodged mine in March, 2019, when can I expect mine?, I'm patient but eager..lol


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

sachin.2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats sachin ru offshore or onshore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

489 is moving also, one DG for 3rd December case and three CO contact for the same date for SA applicants!

Edit: contact is for PTE scores..

Any possible way to avoid this silly contact of PTE score?!

Many received the same in the past two month..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kemmie (Aug 28, 2018)

Are u on immitracker


----------



## Kemmie (Aug 28, 2018)

Sachin congratulations but don’t see ur details on immitracker


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Da__N said:


> 489 is moving also, one DG for 3rd December case and three CO contact for the same date for SA applicants!
> 
> Edit: contact is for PTE scores..
> 
> ...


I think if you ticked the box to share it with the Australian authorities when you signed up for your exam you should be good.


----------



## Bingoo (May 13, 2019)

New processing times!

Processing times
75% of applications: 11 months
90% of applications: 14 months

Seems a lot of us will have lodgement anniversaries before grant!


----------



## Solies (Oct 9, 2018)

Bingoo said:


> New processing times!
> 
> Processing times
> 75% of applications: 11 months
> ...


Don't Panic!

I think Processing times depend on the last Month trends not an indication for the upcoming months.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

sachin.2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today, i have received direct grant w/o CO contact and employment verification. Code 221112 (Management Accountant). 190 lodge date is 18 Nov 2018.
> Just to highlight, I have total experience of 8 years and same was claimed and accepted. No deduction.
> ...


Congratulations Sachin


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

*What's your opinion?*

Hi buddies, 

I lodged my application on 22/11/2018 and I have a good and bad news . 

Good news: CO has touched my application on 21/05/2019 (more than 6 months )
Bad news: She asked for more documents :faint:

The reason is that I have welcomed new member in my family and sent them the notice about that with the highlight of sending birth certificate and passport as soon as I have it, just few days before she contacted. As the result, she asked for birth certificate and passport for our newborn baby which I am still waiting for it.

Can I consider that she has already looked at all of my documents and it were fine then she only required what's obviously for my newborn baby. 

Or 

After I upload those documents then she start to assess my case  and might have another contact? 

Which option that you guy think it's more likely to be? 

Happy waiting


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

davidng said:


> Hi buddies,
> 
> I lodged my application on 22/11/2018 and I have a good and bad news .
> 
> ...


50/50 chance

Cheers


----------



## dostabhi (Sep 4, 2018)

How many points did you have? 




davidng said:


> Hi buddies,
> 
> I lodged my application on 22/11/2018 and I have a good and bad news
> 
> ...


----------



## Saffa_Jake812 (Feb 18, 2019)

CO Contact today after 6 months. Requested the following:

- Evidence of employment
- Wife birth certificate
- Wife AFP Police check in married name

Information provided in my original lodgement in relation the above:
- Overseas work references - Signed letters from all employees as per the DHA guidelines
- All Australian Tax Returns to date
- Signed Australian work reference letters
- Payslips for Australian employment
- Certified copy of wife's birth certificate with both parents name included
- AFP police check in maiden name only (name she is currently using)

Visa was lodged on 22 November for QLD and this is the first contact.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Saffa_Jake812 said:


> CO Contact today after 6 months. Requested the following:
> 
> - Evidence of employment
> - Wife birth certificate
> ...


What about payslips and bank statements and tax returns for overseas employment?
DHA also requires that your salary be mentioned in the reference letter. Is it mentioned?

If all these have also already been given, then most likely the files have been corrupted during uploading

Scan in colour a fresh set of documents, check that they are completely clear and legible and upload again
Reply that she never took a married name and continues to use her maiden name only ( I am presuming that’s the case)

Cheers


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

dostabhi said:


> How many points did you have?


Onshore, VIC, 70+5, 10 oversea + 5 Australian experience


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Guys it doesn't seem good after seeing new processing time 11-14 months now we have to wait for 1 year or more 
Lodged 23/12/2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Guys it doesn't seem good after seeing new processing time 11-14 months now we have to wait for 1 year or more
> Lodged 23/12/2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you see that on your immiaccount?


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

HOPE2018 said:


> Do you see that on your immiaccount?


my immiaccount is still showing 8 to 10 month, 
but on ha website it is 11 to 14 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...rocessing-times/global-visa-processing-times#


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

AlexOz said:


> HOPE2018 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you see that on your immiaccount?
> ...


****tttt.... that's crazy.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

AlexOz said:


> my immiaccount is still showing 8 to 10 month,
> 
> but on ha website it is 11 to 14
> 
> ...




It vl get update after 1 day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

nelutla said:


> AlexOz said:
> 
> 
> > my immiaccount is still showing 8 to 10 month,
> ...


Thanks. God knows what will happen to us. I am 27 dec.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

nelutla said:


> Guys it doesn't seem good after seeing new processing time 11-14 months now we have to wait for 1 year or more
> Lodged 23/12/2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is crazy. Disappointing!!!!


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

nelutla said:


> It vl get update after 1 day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last month it was vice-versa. IMMI accounts were updated first with the timelines.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Guys it doesn't seem good after seeing new processing time 11-14 months now we have to wait for 1 year or more
> Lodged 23/12/2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't say anything until it is mentioned in our immi account.


----------



## Saffa_Jake812 (Feb 18, 2019)

NB said:


> What about payslips and bank statements and tax returns for overseas employment?
> DHA also requires that your salary be mentioned in the reference letter. Is it mentioned?
> 
> If all these have also already been given, then most likely the files have been corrupted during uploading
> ...


Thanks mate. Advice taken. I am not able to get payslips for overseas but I can get tax returns. I have already applied for the AFP check so all good on that one.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> nelutla said:
> 
> 
> > Guys it doesn't seem good after seeing new processing time 11-14 months now we have to wait for 1 year or more
> ...


No panic as long as it is still moving. I just saw 1 Dec direct grant on tracker which means it's still moving.


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Guys it doesn't seem good after seeing new processing time 11-14 months now we have to wait for 1 year or more
> Lodged 23/12/2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Another December (1st) lodgment with a DG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Saffa_Jake812 said:


> Thanks mate. Advice taken. I am not able to get payslips for overseas but I can get tax returns. I have already applied for the AFP check so all good on that one.


Pay slips is the foundation on which the entire evidence is built

You should really try to get the pay slips till you drop dead

Cheers


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

I feel we take two steps forward, and five steps backward with regards to 190 visas :rant: Sigh, dont know what to expect anymore. 

Iscah posted the following DHA update regarding 189 visas:

“.. As we have held a steady high rate of Skilled Independent (subclass 189) invitations in the first three quarters of the 2018-19 Migration Program year we now have a solid pipeline to take us through to the end of this program year and enter into the 2019-20 program year.
Furthermore, the 2019-20 Migration Program planned ceilings have been announced with the Skilled Independent category reduced to 18,652 places, which includes the subclass 189 New Zealand stream and the points tested stream.

We will now reduce our skilled independent invitation rounds for the remaining last quarter of 2018-19 program year to 100 invitations per month for the Independent Skilled stream and continue with 10 invitations per month for the Skilled-Regional Provisional (subclass 489) Family
Sponsored stream. This will keep us with a good pipeline of applications and the ability to keep inviting each month in 2019-20, and support applicants by not increasing processing times..”

I wonder in all this, what about the support for those applicants who have applied for 190 visa. The processing time just keeps increasing each month. 
Has anyone heard back from Iscah regarding the increase in 190 processing time?


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

heretic87 said:


> Another December (1st) lodgment with a DG
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Is the same CO team processing 190 for all states or is it as per individual states to process and issue grants? Any idea?


----------



## sachin.2 (Aug 15, 2017)

paawillie said:


> congratulations sachin, it means it took you only 6 months to get the grant right ? I lodged mine in March, 2019, when can I expect mine?, I'm patient but eager..lol


Thanks for the wishes. 
It is not possible to predict date. I was expecting in 3/4 month and it took 6. Have patience and keep yourself occupied.


----------



## sachin.2 (Aug 15, 2017)

nelutla said:


> Congrats sachin ru offshore or onshore
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am offshore (India) applicant.


----------



## sachin.2 (Aug 15, 2017)

Kemmie said:


> Sachin congratulations but don’t see ur details on immitracker


Hi Kemmie,

I am not on immitracker.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aussiedesi said:


> Is the same CO team processing 190 for all states or is it as per individual states to process and issue grants? Any idea?


It’s a common team for all states for processing applications 

Cheers


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

*Bank statement requirement*

Hi everyone,

I have lodged my 190 visa application, and I am uploading the needed documents. I want to ask if the bank statement is required and for how long? I have claimed 15 points for overseas experience (10 years), and I have provided the following as evidence
1-experience letter with responsibilities from the company.
2-Social security report which shows the employment history (name of the company) and salary for the past 10 years
3-Tax statement for the last 10 years (which also shows the name of the company)

If I want to upload the bank statement for the last 10 years, it will be around 500 pages because of huge number of transactions. Please advise if I need to get the bank statement or not, and for how long?

Regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hamidd said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have lodged my 190 visa application, and I am uploading the needed documents. I want to ask if the bank statement is required and for how long? I have claimed 15 points for overseas experience (10 years), and I have provided the following as evidence
> 1-experience letter with responsibilities from the company.
> ...


Most applicants upload the bank statement because it’s a very credible third party evidence
Many CO also ask for the same, if not uploaded voluntarily 

You have to upload the statements highlighting all the salary credits for the entire period for which you have claimed points
If the statement is too large , you can upload only those selected pages which show the salary credits

Cheers


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

sachin.2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today, i have received direct grant w/o CO contact and employment verification. Code 221112 (Management Accountant). 190 lodge date is 18 Nov 2018.
> Just to highlight, I have total experience of 8 years and same was claimed and accepted. No deduction.
> ...


Congratulations 🎉😊
Which state had you applied for?


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

Is job code a factor of consideration for grants of NSW 190?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Csp23 said:


> Is job code a factor of consideration for grants of NSW 190?


Points or Anzsco code stop having relevance once you are invited 

The time taken for grant depends on the complexity of your case and the strength of the documents that you have submitted 

Cheers


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

Did some one noticed that average processing time has increased to 11 to 14 months ?
Even thought we are seeing some December grants. I see that as a very bad signal.
Thought ?


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Achaldoshi said:


> Did some one noticed that average processing time has increased to 11 to 14 months ?
> Even thought we are seeing some December grants. I see that as a very bad signal.
> Thought ?


Same. I have also heard from someone that we can only expect more grants including December lodgements from the beginning of the new financial year. This is very depressing.


----------



## haha90 (Jun 30, 2018)

*haha90*



Achaldoshi said:


> Did some one noticed that average processing time has increased to 11 to 14 months ?
> Even thought we are seeing some December grants. I see that as a very bad signal.
> Thought ?


The time is for April average so it doesnt relate to this month process at all. Need to see next month stats.


----------



## SAProgrammer (May 17, 2019)

Just curious, what would you do given the new processing times for 190 and the changes in the immigration. If you receive an invite for 190 this month, will you immediately lodge an application or will you wait for the next invitation round for 189 (probably in July)?

Conditions:
ANZSCO code 2613
EOI for 189 March - 80 pts
EOI for 190 April - 85 pts


----------



## sachin.2 (Aug 15, 2017)

Csp23 said:


> Congratulations 🎉😊
> Which state had you applied for?


It was NSW.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SAProgrammer said:


> Just curious, what would you do given the new processing times for 190 and the changes in the immigration. If you receive an invite for 190 this month, will you immediately lodge an application or will you wait for the next invitation round for 189 (probably in July)?
> 
> Conditions:
> ANZSCO code 2613
> ...


Only those applicants who have an iota of chance to get an invite under 189 presuming only 100 invites will wait

Cheers


----------



## Hdhingra (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi, Is there anybody know what all changes except fee amendments are gonna be in July'19 for visa 190. I heard 190 visas will be converting into 489 that will be a temporary one.

Below is my case & my agent asked me to apply for 489 as there are few changes gonna be in 190 visas.


ANZSCO Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)

ACS Assessment Submitted - 21st May 2018
ACS Assessment Outcome - 14th Jul 2018

PTE 1st attempt ()19th Aug 2018) (L-83 R-73 S-75 W-78 ) - 10 points
EOI Lodged - 30th Aug with (189 - 65 points, 190 - 70 points)

Spouse ACS Assessment Submitted - 8th Oct 2018
Spouse ACS Assessment Outcome - 14th Nov 2018

1 Jan 2019 - Age Points - 5 got deducted (189 - 60 points, 190 - 65 points)

EOI Lodged- 10th Jan 2019 - Spouse points added - (189 - 65 points, 190 - 70 points)

PTE 2nd attempt - 11th may 2019 (L-81 R-90 S-90 W-83 ) - 20 points 
EOI Lodged- 13th may with (189 - 75 points, 190 - 80 points)


----------



## SAProgrammer (May 17, 2019)

NB said:


> How is submitting an application under 190 after the final invite even remotely connected with 189 invitation rounds ?
> 
> What advantage do you think you can get by delaying your application?
> 
> Cheers


I noticed from the immitracker and from the feedback from applicants, that visa 190 takes a lot longer to be granted compared to visa 189. That's why I was wondering if it's better to wait if it's possible to get an invite for 189 in the next invitation rounds or just lodge in 190 right away. However, I also think that there is no assurance with the 189 invite even with 80 points, that's why I am leaning on lodging the visa 190.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SAProgrammer said:


> I noticed from the immitracker and from the feedback from applicants, that visa 190 takes a lot longer to be granted compared to visa 189. That's why I was wondering if it's better to wait if it's possible to get an invite for 189 in the next invitation rounds or just lodge in 190 right away. However, I also think that there is no assurance with the 189 invite even with 80 points, that's why I am leaning on lodging the visa 190.


This 190 189 faster grant will continue to change vice versa indefinitely 
Today you find 189 is faster and after a few months you may find 190 is faster
I have seen many such cycles

That should not be the deciding criteria in my opinion 
It’s the 2 years stay which should be the deciding factor

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hdhingra said:


> Hi, Is there anybody know what all changes except fee amendments are gonna be in July'19 for visa 190. I heard 190 visas will be converting into 489 that will be a temporary one.
> 
> Below is my case & my agent asked me to apply for 489 as there are few changes gonna be in 190 visas.
> 
> ...


He probably gets fees from you only when you get the grant

That’s why he is taking you for a ride

Cheers


----------



## SAProgrammer (May 17, 2019)

NB said:


> This 190 189 faster grant will continue to change vice versa indefinitely
> Today you find 189 is faster and after a few months you may find 190 is faster
> I have seen many such cycles
> 
> ...


Yes the 2 years stay is another factor. However, with the foreseen and unforeseen changes in immigration, I think it will not be wise to wait for something that is not certain. Appreciate your inputs.


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

189 is definitely better since no restrictions. But how long will you wait for that. Remember that there is already a backlog building up for 189 and even 80 points may not suffice if the invites are less and backlog is there. If you are thinking of taking it slow, can wait for 189, Else better start with 190. I waited 2 months for 189 before starting at 190. It has been 1.5 months and I still dont have 189 invite whereas I am waiting for 190 grant.


----------



## SAProgrammer (May 17, 2019)

aussiedesi said:


> 189 is definitely better since no restrictions. But how long will you wait for that. Remember that there is already a backlog building up for 189 and even 80 points may not suffice if the invites are less and backlog is there. If you are thinking of taking it slow, can wait for 189, Else better start with 190. I waited 2 months for 189 before starting at 190. It has been 1.5 months and I still dont have 189 invite whereas I am waiting for 190 grant.


Appreciate your response. You're right, it's better to wait for the grant than wait for an invite.


----------



## veerajthegreat (May 24, 2019)

*Waiting for SC190 Grant*

Yep, I too am waiting for NSW 190
For 261313 with PTE score of 20
I have launched my visa application on 12th of February 2019


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

SAProgrammer said:


> Yes the 2 years stay is another factor. However, with the foreseen and unforeseen changes in immigration, I think it will not be wise to wait for something that is not certain. Appreciate your inputs.




I lodged in December and at that time 190s grants were flowing and folks with 189 lodgments were frustrated with the pace of grants. Now the tables have turned, you really can’t tell which one will be faster around the time you expect your grant


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

heretic87 said:


> I lodged in December and at that time 190s grants were flowing and folks with 189 lodgments were frustrated with the pace of grants. Now the tables have turned, you really can’t tell which one will be faster around the time you expect your grant




How can u say Dec lodged application are getting grants whts ur source I can't see any where 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

nelutla said:


> How can u say Dec lodged application are getting grants whts ur source I can't see any where
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He’s saying that in the month of December, when he lodged his application, 190 was granted fast and 189 processing was slow. Now the tables have turned and 190 processing has slowed down considerably.


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> He’s saying that in the month of December, when he lodged his application, 190 was granted fast and 189 processing was slow. Now the tables have turned and 190 processing has slowed down considerably.




Thanks for the clarification on my behalf! Exactly what I meant, it’s really hard to predict what might happen with the pace of grants a few months down. Especially given changes in policy wrt 189 for the upcoming financial year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Key12356 (May 13, 2019)

Is the processing time for grant different depending on the sponsored state, points and occupation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

Key12356 said:


> Is the processing time for grant different depending on the sponsored state, points and occupation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I don’t believe so, the consensus on the group is the same as well. All of the factors you mentioned, matter only up to receiving the invite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qasimbhatti (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi Folks, 
I have submitted EOI with 75+5=80 for NSW under 263111 on May 23, 2019. Is there any link to follow NSW invites updates esp for 263111? TIA
Also, any information to how long will the invite take esp at this time of the year for above mentioned points will be appreciated.


----------



## qasimbhatti (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi Folks, 
I have submitted EOI with 75+5=80 for NSW under 263111 on May 23, 2019. Is there any link to follow NSW invites updates esp for 263111? TIA
Also, any information to how long will the invite take esp at this time of the year for above mentioned points will be appreciated.


----------



## Wondergirl88 (May 25, 2019)

Hi All,

I am new to expat forum. 

I have received the 190 invitation and submitted for the pre-invite. 

1) Is it possible to get the 189 invitation with different EOI? 

2) Can a person submit two lodging application 190 and 189? Is this legal or valid? 

Please Advise.

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wondergirl88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to expat forum.
> 
> ...


Most members have submitted separate EOIs for 189 and one for each state
It’s perfectly legal

If you have the 189 and 190 in separate EOIs, your 189 EOI will continue to participate in the monthly invitation rounds, and if you reach the top of the table, you will get the invite irrespective of what happens in your other EOIs which you have lodged for 190

If you get the invite for both 189 and 190, you can choose which one to proceed with and discard the other one


Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

With Peter Dutton again in the Department of Home Affairs, more problems in the immigration will rise. Specifically, the visa processing time.


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

Wondergirl88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to expat forum.
> 
> ...




In addition to what NB said, you will be paying full fee for both 189 and 190 and will be using just one. This is going to be a few thousand AUD at the least. The fee are non-refundable


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wondergirl88 (May 25, 2019)

NB said:


> Wondergirl88 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Thank you very Much NB 🙂


----------



## Wondergirl88 (May 25, 2019)

heretic87 said:


> Wondergirl88 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Thanks so much for valuable information. 🙂


----------



## Solies (Oct 9, 2018)

Let's hope to hear good Dec grant news this week, Please report if any


----------



## Solies (Oct 9, 2018)

3 mins ago, An Accountant got his direct grant lodgement 4 Dec


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Solies said:


> 3 mins ago, An Accountant got his direct grant lodgement 4 Dec




Is he offshore or onshore candidate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

*what if I can not provide additional documents within 28 days*

Hi expaters, 

I've got CO contact and she gave me 28 days to upload requested documents. I've put the request to get those documents from government and as their processing time, it might take 28 + 28 days to get all those documents. I failed to convince them to get it faster and they said it's just standard processing time, it might be sooner . 

My question is what if I can not provide those documents on time? What should I do? 

Thank you,
Cheers,:clock:


----------



## Hafiztariq1985 (Jan 18, 2019)

I got s57 natural justice letter bec English course is cancelled or not varifiable I want to send them evidence should I attached in my immi account ?


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

What documents they requested

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hafiztariq1985 (Jan 18, 2019)

They asking comments on this


----------



## Neoo (May 27, 2019)

*EOI Update*

Hi Experts,

I am going to complete 1 professional year in Aus and wanted to know if I update the existing EOI with 65 pts to 70 pts will that mean that the EOI gets reset from a time perspective? Is it advisable to do that?


----------



## SAProgrammer (May 17, 2019)

Higher scores have priority over EOI timing. Is this also the same for visa grants? Does your score affect the processing time of your visa grant?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SAProgrammer said:


> Higher scores have priority over EOI timing. Is this also the same for visa grants? Does your score affect the processing time of your visa grant?


Points and Anzsco codes lose the relevance once you are invited 

The time taken for processing will depend on the complexity of your case and the strength of your evidence and how well you present your case

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Neoo said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I am going to complete 1 professional year in Aus and wanted to know if I update the existing EOI with 65 pts to 70 pts will that mean that the EOI gets reset from a time perspective? Is it advisable to do that?


The date of effect will be reset but you will still be at an advantage compared to an older date with 65 points


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hafiztariq1985 said:


> I got s57 natural justice letter bec English course is cancelled or not varifiable I want to send them evidence should I attached in my immi account ?


Upload it in the Immiaccount and also send as an attachment in email to the CO

Press the IP button if it is active

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

davidng said:


> Hi expaters,
> 
> I've got CO contact and she gave me 28 days to upload requested documents. I've put the request to get those documents from government and as their processing time, it might take 28 + 28 days to get all those documents. I failed to convince them to get it faster and they said it's just standard processing time, it might be sooner .
> 
> ...


Reply back to the CO attaching the evidence that you have tried hard to get the asked documents, but there may be a delay beyond 28 days 

He will grant you an extension 

Cheers


----------



## SAProgrammer (May 17, 2019)

NB said:


> SAProgrammer said:
> 
> 
> > Higher scores have priority over EOI timing. Is this also the same for visa grants? Does your score affect the processing time of your visa grant?
> ...


Thank you for the confirmation NB 🙂


----------



## daphne12 (Mar 13, 2019)

Do we have to send scores directly even for IELTS. I have attached the score cards of myself and my husband. If yes please tell me the procedure


----------



## hiennguyen89 (Oct 4, 2018)

I am happy to share you guys I and my husband just got grant today . 
Lodged: 14/11/2018 
Co contact : 05/03/2019 for evidence english of spouse. I paid same day 
I got grant today after 6 months and a half. 
Be patient guys your turn should be soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harish Singh (Apr 13, 2017)

hiennguyen89 said:


> I am happy to share you guys I and my husband just got grant today .
> Lodged: 14/11/2018
> Co contact : 05/03/2019 for evidence english of spouse. I paid same day
> I got grant today after 6 months and a half.
> ...


Hi
Congrats for your Grant...

May I know by which date you have to enter the Australia...


Thanks


----------



## hiennguyen89 (Oct 4, 2018)

Harish Singh said:


> Hi
> 
> Congrats for your Grant...
> 
> ...




onshore grant mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kemmie (Aug 28, 2018)

hiennguyen89 said:


> I am happy to share you guys I and my husband just got grant today .
> Lodged: 14/11/2018
> Co contact : 05/03/2019 for evidence english of spouse. I paid same day
> I got grant today after 6 months and a half.
> ...




Congrats . Pls are you on immitracker? If yes can u pls update. Thank you


----------



## mths (Oct 23, 2018)

I got my 189 granted today, now what? I wasn’t quite expecting it to come so soon, I was still relishing in the downtime after having gone through the application process.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

mths said:


> I got my 189 granted today, now what? I wasn’t quite expecting it to come so soon, I was still relishing in the downtime after having gone through the application process.


Timelines please


----------



## mths (Oct 23, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Timelines please


Oh, well I applied in early December, 7th it seems, anything else you’re looking for?

Edit: apologies, I see now I posted in the wrong thread. On mobile, wasn’t attentive enough. Ignore me.


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

why did CO ask for evidence to spouse's english skills...was the university medium of instruction letter not attached initially...what was given as proof when reverting for CO


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

missed to add congrats 🙂


----------



## hiennguyen89 (Oct 4, 2018)

Kemmie said:


> Congrats . Pls are you on immitracker? If yes can u pls update. Thank you




No I don't have account on immitracker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiennguyen89 (Oct 4, 2018)

aussiedesi said:


> why did CO ask for evidence to spouse's english skills...was the university medium of instruction letter not attached initially...what was given as proof when reverting for CO




No, he wasn't studying anything, unable to show Pte 45, I paid 5000$ instead 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hafiztariq1985 (Jan 18, 2019)

Hafiztariq1985 said:
Original Post
I got s57 natural justice letter bec English course is cancelled or not varifiable I want to send them evidence should I attached in my immi account ?

Upload it in the Immiaccount and also send as an attachment in email to the CO
Press the IP button if it is active
Cheers



I have uploaded on immi account but I don't know the email I'd where should I send him any one know email for immigration ?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

hiennguyen89 said:


> I am happy to share you guys I and my husband just got grant today .
> Lodged: 14/11/2018
> Co contact : 05/03/2019 for evidence english of spouse. I paid same day
> I got grant today after 6 months and a half.
> ...


Congratulations hiennguyen


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hafiztariq1985 said:


> Hafiztariq1985 said:
> Original Post
> I got s57 natural justice letter bec English course is cancelled or not varifiable I want to send them evidence should I attached in my immi account ?
> 
> ...


Reply back to the same email id from which you got the s57 email and attach the evidence 

Cheers


----------



## Hafiztariq1985 (Jan 18, 2019)

Hi guys I got s57 natural justice and asking to comment on English result it s Bec I did English test CAE from UAE and now co said ur result has been cancelled o I submitted my answer by saying that result was valid when I applied visa also mentioned I got nsw approved with this result by attaching letter, certificate copy attested again and enrolment letter also email from Cambridge that my result available online every thing was ok but now I got this letter any one gone through from this situation what r the chances of grant visa


----------



## Sreekanth_333 (May 9, 2019)

Another December grant on Immitracker...

I have asked this question once, and asking it again just in case if anyone can help, my medicals have expired now, should i do another medicals and update my application or wait for the CO contact?? I am bit tensed because the December grants are coming in, i don’t want my grant to get delayed because of this... 
Thanks in advance..


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Sreekanth_333 said:


> Another December grant on Immitracker...
> 
> I have asked this question once, and asking it again just in case if anyone can help, my medicals have expired now, should i do another medicals and update my application or wait for the CO contact?? I am bit tensed because the December grants are coming in, i don’t want my grant to get delayed because of this...
> Thanks in advance..




Yeah Dec 4 are getting grants 
To be on safe side go for medical and update it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kangdeep14 (Jan 18, 2019)

hiennguyen89 said:


> aussiedesi said:
> 
> 
> > why did CO ask for evidence to spouse's english skills...was the university medium of instruction letter not attached initially...what was given as proof when reverting for CO
> ...


Do we need to show 30 in PTE or 45

I think its 30


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kangdeep14 said:


> Do we need to show 30 in PTE or 45
> 
> I think its 30


You are right
It’s 30 and that too average in PTEA

Cheers


----------



## rsarwara (Feb 15, 2018)

Sreekanth_333 said:


> Another December grant on Immitracker...
> 
> I have asked this question once, and asking it again just in case if anyone can help, my medicals have expired now, should i do another medicals and update my application or wait for the CO contact?? I am bit tensed because the December grants are coming in, i don’t want my grant to get delayed because of this...
> Thanks in advance..


Hi mate ,

My medicals are also expired ,, I can't generate one more hapid so thought i should wait for CO contact ,,,,, if you found any other way to update medicals please also let me know.

Regards


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Sreekanth_333 said:


> Another December grant on Immitracker...
> 
> I have asked this question once, and asking it again just in case if anyone can help, my medicals have expired now, should i do another medicals and update my application or wait for the CO contact?? I am bit tensed because the December grants are coming in, i don’t want my grant to get delayed because of this...
> Thanks in advance..



Yes I would suggest doing another medicals, as CO is going to ask for updated medicals. If you cannot generate another HAP ID, perhaps use the compliments/complaints/suggestion page to advise that your medicals has expired and you need assistance in generating another HAP ID. 
Good Luck


----------



## rsarwara (Feb 15, 2018)

Avcor said:


> Yes I would suggest doing another medicals, as CO is going to ask for updated medicals. If you cannot generate another HAP ID, perhaps use the compliments/complaints/suggestion page to advise that your medicals has expired and you need assistance in generating another HAP ID.
> 
> Good Luck


I called immi department 2 months age , they said , you have to wait till CO ask for medical .

They also said if its been less then 3 months at the time file opens , CO may not ask for medicals. 



Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

rsarwara said:


> I called immi department 2 months age , they said , you have to wait till CO ask for medical .
> 
> They also said if its been less then 3 months at the time file opens , CO may not ask for medicals.
> 
> ...


It depends on the CO though. Some COs are black and white. Hope you both get good CO who are lenient


----------



## rsarwara (Feb 15, 2018)

Avcor said:


> It depends on the CO though. Some COs are very black and white. Hope you both get good CO who are lenient


God knows mate

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

I read on immi account that our health assessment is valid for 12 months. 

Can someone please confirm its validity? 

Thank You.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> I read on immi account that our health assessment is valid for 12 months.
> 
> Can someone please confirm its validity?
> 
> Thank You.


That’s correct 

Cheers


----------



## NAB1978 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi guys. I have a question regarding initial entry. I have 190 Grant for QLD. For initial entry do i need to land only in QLD or i can land and stay in Sydney or Melbourne also. I am planning for 1 week visit for initial entry.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NAB1978 said:


> Hi guys. I have a question regarding initial entry. I have 190 Grant for QLD. For initial entry do i need to land only in QLD or i can land and stay in Sydney or Melbourne also. I am planning for 1 week visit for initial entry.


You can land in any city in Australia to complete the IED

But when you are here for good, you should plan to live and work only in QLD for the 1st 2 years

Cheers


----------



## redlionking (May 28, 2019)

Hey guys, I just want to ask about financial proof. I just submit my EOI yesterday and just research a bit about different states and I see the minimum settlement fund is at around 30,000 depending on states. Therefore I want to ask if my saving is not met up with that fund, is there any other way to bypass it? Like my sister is currently living in NSW, is it possible to like get a letter from her that confirm she will sponsor me financially for the first few months or I need to have the money transferred to my account to prove that?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

redlionking said:


> Hey guys, I just want to ask about financial proof. I just submit my EOI yesterday and just research a bit about different states and I see the minimum settlement fund is at around 30,000 depending on states. Therefore I want to ask if my saving is not met up with that fund, is there any other way to bypass it? Like my sister is currently living in NSW, is it possible to like get a letter from her that confirm she will sponsor me financially for the first few months or I need to have the money transferred to my account to prove that?


You are posting in the wrong thread
This thread is for those who have already for the final invite and are now waiting for the grant

If you post on the thread of those waiting for invite of the state you are interested in , you will get more credible and useful information 

Cheers


----------



## Sunr (Oct 18, 2018)

current trend shows 180-200 days of average from lodgement date. It was close to 100-120 when I lodged my application .

NSW ICT BA 16-Dec Lodgement


----------



## derrick_pang94 (Dec 18, 2018)

*derrick_pang94*

Hi All,

If I'm studied and currently working in the Region that I am waiting for my grant (WA), do I still need to work at least 2 years in WA as per the agreement? I have been resided here now for 4 years and counting. Thanks!


----------



## sketchjar (Nov 16, 2018)

Sunr said:


> current trend shows 180-200 days of average from lodgement date. It was close to 100-120 when I lodged my application .
> 
> NSW ICT BA 16-Dec Lodgement


What is the point my friend? It will come when it will come.. Keep yourself busy in other things...

By the way NSW ICT BA 13-Dec-18 Lodgement for me!!


----------



## Rednaldo (Mar 11, 2019)

I got CO contact today looking for more info on work experience in oz.
My lodgement date dec 6th


----------



## Sreekanth_333 (May 9, 2019)

Thank you guys for your inputs, asked my agent to sort it out and let me know... he said that in most cases CO doesn’t ask for one until it’s really long since the medicals have expired... anyway i am going with the medicals now, i see the average time for grant from the time CO contacted is at least more than 2 months on average, i can’t twist my nerves for that long 😉


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

Will the number of dependents in an application matter in getting a grant faster? Or it does not matter if you’re a single applicant or family, as long as you’re on queue then you will be prioritized and checked first?


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

Rednaldo said:


> I got CO contact today looking for more info on work experience in oz.
> My lodgement date dec 6th


Did you claim points for the Aussie work exp?


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Rednaldo said:


> I got CO contact today looking for more info on work experience in oz.
> My lodgement date dec 6th


My lodgement date too is 6th December. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

My lodgement date was March 29 and it was showing processing time 8-10months.. now it's increased to 11-14months..
Anybody noticed similar?


----------



## Rednaldo (Mar 11, 2019)

Ayradc said:


> Rednaldo said:
> 
> 
> > I got CO contact today looking for more info on work experience in oz.
> ...





SC190ASAP said:


> Rednaldo said:
> 
> 
> > I got CO contact today looking for more info on work experience in oz.
> ...


Yes mate claimed points on work experience here. 
Just looking for superannuation stuff because everything else agent has. So hopefully good news soon. At least their moving on December 👍🏼


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

derrick_pang94 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If I'm studied and currently working in the Region that I am waiting for my grant (WA), do I still need to work at least 2 years in WA as per the agreement? I have been resided here now for 4 years and counting. Thanks!


If you have been sponsored by WA under 190, then you will need to live and work for further 2 years from the date of the grant in WA

The period you have already lived and studied or worked will not count towards that

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Drish said:


> My lodgement date was March 29 and it was showing processing time 8-10months.. now it's increased to 11-14months..
> Anybody noticed similar?


It’s a global processing time applicable to all 190 applicants 

It does not change from applicant to applicant and irrespective of what it was when you lodged the application 

Cheers


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Rednaldo said:


> Yes mate claimed points on work experience here.
> Just looking for superannuation stuff because everything else agent has. So hopefully good news soon. At least their moving on December 👍🏼


What other employment documents you submittted?


----------



## Rednaldo (Mar 11, 2019)

tinks21 said:


> Rednaldo said:
> 
> 
> > Yes mate claimed points on work experience here.
> ...


Just companies that I worked for over last few years .


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Rednaldo said:


> Just companies that I worked for over last few years .


May you please share the document type like payslips , tax documents etc ?


----------



## daphne12 (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi,

Do we have to send scores directly even for IELTS. I have attached the score cards of myself and my husband. If yes please tell me the procedure


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

daphne12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we have to send scores directly even for IELTS. I have attached the score cards of myself and my husband. If yes please tell me the procedure


Only PTEA scores can be sent directly to DHA
There is no option in IELTS 

Cheers


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Rednaldo said:


> I got CO contact today looking for more info on work experience in oz.
> My lodgement date dec 6th


Can you please update immitracker


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> Rednaldo said:
> 
> 
> > I got CO contact today looking for more info on work experience in oz.
> ...


All my fingers are crossed for you. Let me know if you hear anything


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi NB,

Do you think 190 will move faster after some time? As for 189, March lodge are getting grants, and after March invites were very less for 189.


----------



## Sreekanth_333 (May 9, 2019)

rsarwara said:


> Sreekanth_333 said:
> 
> 
> > Another December grant on Immitracker...
> ...


Hi bro,

I have asked my agent to do that... he did just now and sent me a medical referral letter with visa as 485 Temporary graduate visa... i have called and asked him if that’s ok, he said we can update this Hap id with the PR application once medicals are done... he didn’t explain me any further... no idea what he did with mine... 🏼


----------



## warkan (Aug 30, 2018)

My lodgement date is 22 NOV 2018. Received a CO contact for update AFP. 

Can I just attach the documents on onine immi website? Do I need to let the CO know that I have attached it by email or any other means?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

warkan said:


> My lodgement date is 22 NOV 2018. Received a CO contact for update AFP.
> 
> Can I just attach the documents on onine immi website? Do I need to let the CO know that I have attached it by email or any other means?


Uploading documents in ImmiAccount is good to go.

There's no specific email address of the CO where you can send the documents.

What you did is right.

Wishing you a faster Grant soon Warkan


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

From my analysis of the latest grants, they are taking on average 175 days from lodgement date. Fingers crossed for all of us. And for those on the forum getting grants or CO contacts, are you please able to update immitracker. Let's keep the HOPE. Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

HOPE2018 said:


> From my analysis of the latest grants, they are taking on average 175 days from lodgement date. Fingers crossed for all of us. And for those on the forum getting grants or CO contacts, are you please able to update immitracker. Let's keep the HOPE. Cheers


Good to see there is some pace picking up for 190 in recent days.


----------



## shawpr (Jan 18, 2019)

warkan said:


> My lodgement date is 22 NOV 2018. Received a CO contact for update AFP.
> 
> Can I just attach the documents on onine immi website? Do I need to let the CO know that I have attached it by email or any other means?


Hello, the update AFP was asked because the previous one got expired. Just want to understand so that I can save a CO contact for this reason


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

HOPE2018 said:


> All my fingers are crossed for you. Let me know if you hear anything


Thank you very much for remembering everyone in your prayers HOPE2018. I wish all of us a speedy and hassle free grant. I will definitely keep everyone posted when I get my grant.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

warkan said:


> My lodgement date is 22 NOV 2018. Received a CO contact for update AFP.
> 
> Can I just attach the documents on onine immi website? Do I need to let the CO know that I have attached it by email or any other means?


You can upload the latest afp on the Immiaccount 
You can also send a copy to the co using the reply option on the email you received asking for the same


Cheers


----------



## warkan (Aug 30, 2018)

shawpr said:


> Hello, the update AFP was asked because the previous one got expired. Just want to understand so that I can save a CO contact for this reason


Yes, my previous was expired.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

I can see a grant for visa lodged on 7th March. Is that for real??


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

This seems to be one off case and was reported sometime back.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

SC190ASAP said:


> I can see a grant for visa lodged on 7th March. Is that for real??




If u saw in tracker it march 2018 not 2019 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

nelutla said:


> If u saw in tracker it march 2018 not 2019
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I saw it on tracker and yes it's 2018 not '19 as you said . And this is scary to say the least.!


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

SC190ASAP said:


> Yes I saw it on tracker and yes it's 2018 not '19 as you said . And this is scary to say the least.!




Yeah but Nov 28 guy got grant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

CO has asked Dec 14, '18 applicant for more information. Needless to say, it is moving. Hopefully, the grants continue to pour in June as well, and this is not to achieve "May quota". I fear DoHA may revert back to their old ways come June (due to end of financial year)


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

nelutla said:


> SC190ASAP said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I saw it on tracker and yes it's 2018 not '19 as you said
> ...


14th December guy got CO contact. Quite a few December cases reported on myimmitracker for DG or CO contact. What say December guys?? Anytime now??


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Avcor said:


> CO has asked Dec 14, '18 applicant for more information. Needless to say, it is moving. Hopefully, the grants continue to pour in June as well, and this is not to achieve "May quota". I fear DoHA may revert back to their old ways come June (due to end of financial year)




Where did u find this info please can u share 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

SC190ASAP said:


> 14th December guy got CO contact. Quite a few December cases reported on myimmitracker for DG or CO contact. What say December guys?? Anytime now??




Yeah fingers crossed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

I have applied for 190 nsw and Victoria with 75 points.
Doe is 18 october.
My pte score is 10 points.

I can see from convert in the group that candidates are getting invite whose doe is later than mine.

Is that candidates having pte score 20 are getting priority over candidates having 10 in pte,even if overall points are equal?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Avcor said:


> CO has asked Dec 14, '18 applicant for more information. Needless to say, it is moving. Hopefully, the grants continue to pour in June as well, and this is not to achieve "May quota". I fear DoHA may revert back to their old ways come June (due to end of financial year)


Is this merely your speculation or are you saying this based on some credible source of information like, perhaps a MARA agent? Can you please share the source of this information?


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

panne05 said:


> I have applied for 190 nsw and Victoria with 75 points.
> Doe is 18 october.
> My pte score is 10 points.
> 
> ...


You seem to have posted this query in the wrong thread friend. Please post your queries in the relevant thread for accurate and credible information. To answer your question, yes it is observed that applicants with high scores in PTE are preferred over applicants with lower scores by states for invites in spite of the overall scores being equal or in some cases even more. There is no source that validates this but as far as the trend goes, it is safe to say that this is how invitations work.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

nelutla said:


> Where did u find this info please can u share
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go  

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/tra...0/analytics/case-officer-contacts-by-period-1


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Avcor said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/tra...0/analytics/case-officer-contacts-by-period-1


Yes I just saw the same and jumped here to post it too. Dec 14th CO contact 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

On one hand it is slightly giving a better feeling to see Dec cases getting grant/CO contact. Even though the pace is slow, some movement is a solace. However like someone just mentioned what will happen next week onwards when it is June-*** end of the financial year. Invites have already started dwindling over the last couple of months. Will grannts also face similar treatment or will it at least move in this pace. I am not seeking answers, just echoing my thoughts. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## puneets20 (Jan 3, 2019)

*six months is too long a wait..*



sketchjar said:


> What is the point my friend? It will come when it will come.. Keep yourself busy in other things...
> 
> By the way NSW ICT BA 13-Dec-18 Lodgement for me!!


Once logged, are their criteria for picking applications earlier vs. late? I am a bit confused as I saw many feb cases being granted in immitracker.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

SC190ASAP said:


> Is this merely your speculation or are you saying this based on some credible source of information like, perhaps a MARA agent? Can you please share the source of this information?


No this is just my speculation based on the trends in the recent months. When talking with my MARA agent, he advised that due to end of financial year closely approaching, there may be lesser visas granted and an increase in processing time was observed. In saying that, 190 visas have not reached their quota for 2018-2019, so we may see a steady approval of visas in the upcoming weeks. God knows my friend, we have to just watch this space.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

panne05 said:


> I have applied for 190 nsw and Victoria with 75 points.
> Doe is 18 october.
> My pte score is 10 points.
> 
> ...


Yes NSW and Vic prefer candidates with high English score over others. PTE 20 or equivalent is the ask

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

panne05 said:


> I have applied for 190 nsw and Victoria with 75 points.
> Doe is 18 october.
> My pte score is 10 points.
> 
> ...


Hi Panne,

Higher scores, higher are the chances of being invited.
PTE 20 is a game changer plus high points.

Good Luck!


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Some information to know off: 

DHA/Immigration meeting outlining issues related to company sponsored, parent, partner and skilled visas - Iscah


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Avcor said:


> Some information to know off:
> 
> DHA/Immigration meeting outlining issues related to company sponsored, parent, partner and skilled visas - Iscah


Nothing much around 190 processing


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

HOPE2018 said:


> Nothing much around 190 processing


Yes, but if you read between the lines, there may be some hope for us 190 visa applicants. Until recently, there have been talks about case officers working through citizenship and 189 visa backlogs. With the additional recruitment of 100 extra staff to work on citizenship backlogs, can free up staff that were assigned to managing the backlog. Just my thoughts...


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

As per my immigration consultant, who's not a MARA agent, they should be clearing the entire backlog by the end of June since the immigration rules are going to change in the next financial year which is July 2019. so most of our cases should hopefully be processed by then. I am not being very excited by this, but if we look at myimmitracker, there are more grants reported in the last couple of days than we perhaps saw in the last few months. But I'd still suggest everyone, don't get your hopes high. Grant will come at it's own pace and time.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> As per my immigration consultant, who's not a MARA agent, they should be clearing the entire backlog by the end of June since the immigration rules are going to change in the next financial year which is July 2019. so most of our cases should hopefully be processed by then. I am not being very excited by this, but if we look at myimmitracker, there are more grants reported in the last couple of days than we perhaps saw in the last few months. But I'd still suggest everyone, don't get your hopes high. Grant will come at it's own pace and time.


Oh well that's good to hear. Let's keep the HOPE alive.


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi Experts,

Have seen a movement in 190 grants over the last few days. does this mean that they will also process the cases where co has already contacted the applicants earlier. i got a co contact in feb for pte score and skill assessment certificate to be notarised. i haven’t had any update since then.


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

srandha1 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Have seen a movement in 190 grants over the last few days. does this mean that they will also process the cases where co has already contacted the applicants earlier. i got a co contact in feb for pte score and skill assessment certificate to be notarised. i haven’t had any update since then.


Did you upload color copy or black & white copy of skill assessment certificate before and after CO contact?


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

colour copy both times.. first time it was not notorized after contact it was notarized and uploaded.


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

srandha1 said:


> colour copy both times.. first time it was not notorized after contact it was notarized and uploaded.


Is it ACS letter? Generally people upload only color copy and not nnotarized one?


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

tinks21 said:


> srandha1 said:
> 
> 
> > colour copy both times.. first time it was not notorized after contact it was notarized and uploaded.
> ...


Skill assessment letter from CPA. i got thr CO request to upload thr notarized copy


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

Dear experts,
Request your input on below:
Is it ok if non primary applicant makes first entry in Auz before IED and rest of the family makes first entry by IED?


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Csp23 said:


> Dear experts,
> Request your input on below:
> Is it ok if non primary applicant makes first entry in Auz before IED and rest of the family makes first entry by IED?




Everyone one is “separate” once visa is granted. Unless you have a waiver everyone needs to enter before IED. 

At least as far as I know. Hope that helps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

Anyad said:


> Everyone one is “separate” once visa is granted. Unless you have a waiver everyone needs to enter before IED.
> 
> At least as far as I know. Hope that helps!
> 
> ...




The original question isn’t very clear but does it matter in which order do applicants enter (primary and non-primary) Australia?

That is, does it matter if spouse enters first and primary applicant enters later? Let’s assume that both enter before IED.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

7 grant and 2 CO contacts for today in the tracker. Good to see the pace picking up for 190


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

heretic87 said:


> Anyad said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone one is “separate” once visa is granted. Unless you have a waiver everyone needs to enter before IED.
> ...


Basically, if IED is say in December 2019, if one person goes there in August 2019, finds a job by November or so and then rest of the family joins before IED..
If one person has a job, it will be easy..
Hope I clarified my query..


----------



## Solies (Oct 9, 2018)

Happy to share with you that I received a direct grant today for me and my family after a long journey. This forum really helped me a lot. thank you and I wish all the best for you 

Civil Engineer - 233211 - Egypt - Offshore 
Claimed 5 pts for work 
Visa 190 - Qld 
Lodge : 01/12/2018
Grant: 29/05/2019
First Entery Date: Nov. 2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Csp23 said:


> Basically, if IED is say in December 2019, if one person goes there in August 2019, finds a job by November or so and then rest of the family joins before IED..
> If one person has a job, it will be easy..
> Hope I clarified my query..


No problem
You can do it this way

Cheers


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Solies said:


> Happy to share with you that I received a direct grant today for me and my family after a long journey. This forum really helped me a lot. thank you and I wish all the best for you
> 
> Civil Engineer - 233211 - Egypt - Offshore
> Claimed 5 pts for work
> ...




Congrats can u please update in immi tracker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

NB said:


> Csp23 said:
> 
> 
> > Basically, if IED is say in December 2019, if one person goes there in August 2019, finds a job by November or so and then rest of the family joins before IED..
> ...


Thanks 😊


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

Solies said:


> Happy to share with you that I received a direct grant today for me and my family after a long journey. This forum really helped me a lot. thank you and I wish all the best for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations 🎉😊


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

One more query I need help on:
Does state of sponsorship matter for the grant?
Is it like there are separate/designated CO group for processing applications of each state? If not, how does it work?


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Lodgement date 2 May 2019 CO contact!


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Solies said:


> Happy to share with you that I received a direct grant today for me and my family after a long journey. This forum really helped me a lot. thank you and I wish all the best for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## pushparaj.g.89 (Nov 28, 2018)

*PR Grant*

Hi Guys,

I like to share happy news - We have received our grant yesterday on 29-05-2019. As most of the people i have also refreshed immitracker immilogin and this forum page every day for almost 166days(never missed a day from lodged). Its all worth in the end. 

Thanks to everyone who have shared their stories in this forum as this helped me to upload more documents in my application which result in DG. 

My Details below - 

Code : 261312 Developer Programmer 
EOI : 29th Sept 2018
State Invitation : 14th Nov 2018
Invitation to Lodge : 6th Dec 2018
Lodged Date : 14th Dec 2018 (Onshore)
Grant : 29th May 2019 Direct Grant

Points : 30 age + 15 education + 5 Offshore Exp + 5 Onshore Exp + 10 PTE (6 attempts )+ 5 State Sponsor

Documents Uploaded: 

Education certificates, pte score card(Sent through PTE website also), ACS Statements, three payslips for each year in offshore and onshore work experience, tax statements for 2yrs offshore and 2yrs onshore, RnR letter for 3 companies and 1 statutory declaration, Aus PCC and India PCC provided , bank statements for all the companies and for all the years, passport , birth certificate, photo copy. form 80 -- 
For my wife - all education certificates, language certificates from school and collage, passport, marriage certificate, marriage photos, India and Aus pcc, photo copy , form 80.

I have got all documents JP sign attested except bank statement and payslips.

All the best to others who are all waiting for their Grant. Hope you guys will also have your life moment soon.

Thanks,
Pushparaj G
"Time!! Everyone will have their own.. Dont adjust your clock on seeing others"


----------



## haha90 (Jun 30, 2018)

HOPE2018 said:


> Lodgement date 2 May 2019 CO contact!


It is possible because some COs assess by citizenship also. Last year, I know an UK girl got PR within 1 week from lodgement date.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Solies said:


> Happy to share with you that I received a direct grant today for me and my family after a long journey. This forum really helped me a lot. thank you and I wish all the best for you
> 
> Civil Engineer - 233211 - Egypt - Offshore
> Claimed 5 pts for work
> ...


Congratulations Solies


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

pushparaj.g.89 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I like to share happy news - We have received our grant yesterday on 29-05-2019. As most of the people i have also refreshed immitracker immilogin and this forum page every day for almost 166days(never missed a day from lodged). Its all worth in the end.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Pushparaj


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

pushparaj.g.89 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I like to share happy news - We have received our grant yesterday on 29-05-2019. As most of the people i have also refreshed immitracker immilogin and this forum page every day for almost 166days(never missed a day from lodged). Its all worth in the end.
> 
> ...



Congratulations! Just want to ask, are you a single applicant or family? Thanks. 🙂


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

Ayradc said:


> pushparaj.g.89 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...



Sorry, wrong question. How many dependents did you include in your application? Thanks.


----------



## pushparaj.g.89 (Nov 28, 2018)

Ayradc said:


> Sorry, wrong question. How many dependents did you include in your application? Thanks.


I have applied for myself and for my wife... i was the primary applicant.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

pushparaj.g.89 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I like to share happy news - We have received our grant yesterday on 29-05-2019. As most of the people i have also refreshed immitracker immilogin and this forum page every day for almost 166days(never missed a day from lodged). Its all worth in the end.
> 
> ...


That's awesome Pushparaj. CONGRATS... Happy for you 

BTW, a question.. sorry if its not a pleasant one. You have 10 points for PTE? NSW do send invites for PTE 10 candidates?.

Just asking this as I was under the impression that we need 20 pts for PTE to secure an invite from NSW.


----------



## pushparaj.g.89 (Nov 28, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> That's awesome Pushparaj. CONGRATS... Happy for you
> 
> BTW, a question.. sorry if its not a pleasant one. You have 10 points for PTE? NSW do send invites for PTE 10 candidates?.
> 
> Just asking this as I was under the impression that we need 20 pts for PTE to secure an invite from NSW.


Sorry mate, i have applied for QLD and got SS from QLD(70 points including SS). 

Which ever state it is i believe its your over all points should be the criteria ... NSW will have more applications so the required points might be higher...


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

HOPE2018 said:


> Lodgement date 2 May 2019 CO contact!


Really?
I lodged on 23-May.


----------



## ccch (Feb 19, 2019)

MJ.Sydney said:


> That's awesome Pushparaj. CONGRATS... Happy for you
> 
> BTW, a question.. sorry if its not a pleasant one. You have 10 points for PTE? NSW do send invites for PTE 10 candidates?.
> 
> Just asking this as I was under the impression that we need 20 pts for PTE to secure an invite from NSW.



NSW do send invites for PTE 10 candidates

It depends on your occupations.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks Pushparaj and Ccch for claryifing. Appreciate it.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

NSW invite ppl with 10 points in eng too.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

pushparaj.g.89 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats happy to see Dec grants 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

14th December grants are coming but can see that it is for onshore applicants only. 

I also lodged on 14th December but I am offshore. Finger crossed


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> 14th December grants are coming but can see that it is for onshore applicants only.
> 
> I also lodged on 14th December but I am offshore. Finger crossed




U vl get it please share here if u get any update 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Definitely..

Congratulations to all who received grant today 🙂


----------



## Sreekanth_333 (May 9, 2019)

Will there be any difference between offshore and onshore applicants... i claimed no points for employment.. and i am an onshore applicant.. will that be of any advantage?


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> 14th December grants are coming but can see that it is for onshore applicants only.
> 
> I also lodged on 14th December but I am offshore. Finger crossed


I lodged mine as well on Dec 14th onshore, but we are 3 in my application so I think it will take longer 😔


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Ayradc said:


> I lodged mine as well on Dec 14th onshore, but we are 3 in my application so I think it will take longer 😔


Lodged on 6th December. Single applicant. Nothing so far.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

SC190ASAP said:


> Lodged on 6th December. Single applicant. Nothing so far.


Hi SC u must next for grant as per the info please update once u get anything


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

SC190ASAP said:


> Lodged on 6th December. Single applicant. Nothing so far.


Hope you receive your Grant soon


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi friends,

Just a quick question.

While booking my PTE exam i had selected the consent checkbox to share my scores with DHA. And i have the email confirmation as well that its been shared with them by PTE.
Do i need to send it again through PTE website just to avoid any unnecessary CO contact/ or peace of mind?

Thanks
190 lodged - 6th April 2019
Total points - 75+5
Stream - 261313


----------



## veerajthegreat (May 24, 2019)

pushparaj.g.89 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I like to share happy news - We have received our grant yesterday on 29-05-2019. As most of the people i have also refreshed immitracker immilogin and this forum page every day for almost 166days(never missed a day from lodged). Its all worth in the end.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, happy to see people those who have applied in December getting Grants. :fingerscrossed: Hope they reach february soon.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Just a quick question.
> 
> ...


No. Even if you try to, you won’t be able to. It can only be sent once from Pearson website. Trust me I’ve tried doing the same. So don’t worry.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

SG said:


> Hope you receive your Grant soon


Thanks for your wishes SG.


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

SC190ASAP said:


> No. Even if you try to, you won’t be able to. It can only be sent once from Pearson website. Trust me I’ve tried doing the same. So don’t worry.


Thanks Mate.
Cheers.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Just a quick question.
> 
> ...


Hi Rupesh,

You can only your score once to DHA through Pearson - Send Scores.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

7 Grants or more yesterday, but no grants today? layball:


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Avcor said:


> 7 Grants or more yesterday, but no grants today? layball:


Exactly what I was thinking!!


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> Exactly what I was thinking!!


Me three


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

SC190ASAP said:


> Exactly what I was thinking!!


Hopefully, my prediction does not come true about achieving the "May quota", and the department revert back to the old ways come June :tsk:
The increase in processing time is what worries me


----------



## Dr 12 (Apr 8, 2016)

Is it compulsory to upload passport, resume and photograph during visa lodgement?


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

pushparaj.g.89 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I like to share happy news - We have received our grant yesterday on 29-05-2019. As most of the people i have also refreshed immitracker immilogin and this forum page every day for almost 166days(never missed a day from lodged). Its all worth in the end.
> 
> ...


Many congratulations 🎉


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Dr 12 said:


> Is it compulsory to upload passport, resume and photograph during visa lodgement?


Yes to All


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

SG said:


> Dr 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it compulsory to upload passport, resume and photograph during visa lodgement?
> ...



Hi, I don’t remember uploading a resume though. Is that required? I didn’t see that it was compulsory. 🤔


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

Do you still need to upload (dependent) partner’s qualifications like school diploma even if he’s not claiming points?


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

aussiedesi said:


> Me three


Count me in 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## anu68 (Apr 11, 2019)

Anyone with points 75 (including Ss) got invite yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ayradc said:


> Do you still need to upload (dependent) partner’s qualifications like school diploma even if he’s not claiming points?


You need to prove functional English for the spouse

One of the easiest method is to upload the class x or college marksheet along with a letter that the medium of instruction was English 

Other wise you need not upload the marksheet 

Cheers


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

NB said:


> Ayradc said:
> 
> 
> > Do you still need to upload (dependent) partner’s qualifications like school diploma even if he’s not claiming points?
> ...


Would PTE result be enough? Or I also need to upload the one that you said?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ayradc said:


> Would PTE result be enough? Or I also need to upload the one that you said?


If the spouse has passed a PTEA test, with an average of 30 , then it’s enough
The school marksheet etc are not required 

But beware that for functional English, the scores are valid for only 1 year and not 3

Cheers


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

NB said:


> Ayradc said:
> 
> 
> > Would PTE result be enough? Or I also need to upload the one that you said?
> ...


Yes, my partner took the test last year with more than 70pts. One more question NB, does the main applicant need to upload a cv? Because I don’t remember seeing that it is required though.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Nothing today 😞 😞


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Avcor said:


> SC190ASAP said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly what I was thinking!!
> ...


I hate to agree but....


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

NB said:


> If the spouse has passed a PTEA test, with an average of 30 , then it’s enough
> The school marksheet etc are not required
> 
> But beware that for functional English, the scores are valid for only 1 year and not 3
> ...


Hi NB,

My spouse's English was taken 07/July/2018 and I lodged on 23/May/2019.
Will the CO request my spouse to re-take the PTE because the score validity is very close to 1 year?


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Ayradc said:


> Yes, my partner took the test last year with more than 70pts. One more question NB, does the main applicant need to upload a cv? Because I don’t remember seeing that it is required though.




My MARA Agent made me upload one. 

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Well well well...


----------



## puneets20 (Jan 3, 2019)

Anyad said:


> My MARA Agent made me upload one.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Yes, it is required. There is an option to upload while logging 190, better upload as many docs as possible.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ayradc said:


> Yes, my partner took the test last year with more than 70pts. One more question NB, does the main applicant need to upload a cv? Because I don’t remember seeing that it is required though.


So it may have expired already ?
Even if she gets all 90, even then it’s valid for only 1 year

About the CV, not sure if it’s mandatory or not, I also uploaded it but I made it as a birds eye view of my entire life instead of a job cv 

Cheers


----------



## chongchien (Aug 24, 2018)

hi all,

do you get your documents notorised when you upload it in your application? Is it necessary? I have only been uploading scanned coloured documents


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chongchien said:


> hi all,
> 
> do you get your documents notorised when you upload it in your application? Is it necessary? I have only been uploading scanned coloured documents


Notary Not required as you have scanned in colour

Cheers


----------



## starmock (Mar 2, 2019)

NB said:


> Notary Not required as you have scanned in colour



How about payslips from previous employers? Do you normally have it stamped as certified true copy or a scan/photo is enough?


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

Received PR for my wife and myself.

CHEF
NSW 
VISA LODGED 26 NOV 2018
DIRECT GRANT 31 MAY
IED 08 DECEMBER (PCC EXPIRY DATE)


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

tejasvichugh said:


> Received PR for my wife and myself.
> 
> CHEF
> NSW
> ...




Congrats ru onshore or offshore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongchien (Aug 24, 2018)

tejasvichugh said:


> Received PR for my wife and myself.
> 
> CHEF
> NSW
> ...


congrats!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

starmock said:


> How about payslips from previous employers? Do you normally have it stamped as certified true copy or a scan/photo is enough?


As long as you scan in colour, no notary is required, irrespective of what the document is

Cheers


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

tejasvichugh said:


> Received PR for my wife and myself.
> 
> CHEF
> NSW
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Kemmie (Aug 28, 2018)

tejasvichugh said:


> Received PR for my wife and myself.
> 
> CHEF
> NSW
> ...





Congratulations. Pls update immitracker if you are on immitracker. Congratulations once again. Glad to see movement after none yesterday.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

tejasvichugh said:


> Received PR for my wife and myself.
> 
> CHEF
> NSW
> ...


Congratulations..


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Looks like my prediction of "May quota" has come true. We have seen 1 grant after 29th. I would not get my hopes up for June either. 
The department can administer 10-15 grants a day if they wish, and finish the backlog, however, I doubt this will be the case.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Avcor said:


> Looks like my prediction of "May quota" has come true. We have seen 1 grant after 29th. I would not get my hopes up for June either.
> The department can administer 10-15 grants a day if they wish, and finish the backlog, however, I doubt this will be the case.


What was your prediction again?


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

HOPE2018 said:


> What was your prediction again?


On the 29th of May, I discussed the possibility of DoHA of addressing a "May quota" which is when we saw an influx in visa grants. I fear DoHA may revert back to the old ways come June due to the increased processing time. 
But then again, this is just speculation based on the trends observed in the recent months. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

tejasvichugh said:


> Received PR for my wife and myself.
> 
> CHEF
> NSW
> ...


Congratulations 🎉😊


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Avcor said:


> On the 29th of May, I discussed the possibility of DoHA of addressing a "May quota" which is when we saw an influx in visa grants. I fear DoHA may revert back to the old ways come June due to the increased processing time.
> But then again, this is just speculation based on the trends observed in the recent months. I hope I am wrong.


hahhahhahahahahhahahahaha........this is the coz of anxiety, stress ...chill and relax..enjoy life if it comes to you then it yourss...

cheers


----------



## Bingoo (May 13, 2019)

Got a CO contact on 28.05.2019 for an onshore lodgement on 03.12.2018.

The CO requested further overseas employment evidence (reference letters, tax documents, bank statements...etc) which I can not easily ge. I have initially submitted Victorian statutory declarations for these jobs.

Should I resubmit them? How can I convince the CO about employment periods? that I don't have any evidence for as I'm currently in Australia and access to old bank statements are impossible without my presence. Some companies are reluctant to give reference letters for ex employees for more than 5 years ago.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Bingoo said:


> Got a CO contact on 28.05.2019 for an onshore lodgement on 03.12.2018.
> 
> The CO requested further overseas employment evidence (reference letters, tax documents, bank statements...etc) which I can not easily ge. I have initially submitted Victorian statutory declarations for these jobs.
> 
> Should I resubmit them? How can I convince the CO about employment periods? that I don't have any evidence for as I'm currently in Australia and access to old bank statements are impossible without my presence. Some companies are reluctant to give reference letters for ex employees for more than 5 years ago.




Wht mainly CO is requesting for like 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bingoo (May 13, 2019)

reference letters, tax documents, bank statements, apy slips


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Bingoo said:


> reference letters, tax documents, bank statements, apy slips




Ok provide atleast 2 of them and u can ask for CO remaining can't get it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bingoo (May 13, 2019)

For some jobs I don't have any of these, usually short employments or self-employment periods (less than a year).

Another question : For job experiences extends beyond the 10 years period before invitation (invited in Nov. 2018), (one job for 5 years from 2006 to 2011), would they consider three years only or the whole 5 years?


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Bingoo said:


> For some jobs I don't have any of these, usually short employments or self-employment periods (less than a year).
> 
> Another question : For job experiences extends beyond the 10 years period before invitation (invited in Nov. 2018), (one job for 5 years from 2006 to 2011), would they consider three years only or the whole 5 years?[
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bingoo said:


> For some jobs I don't have any of these, usually short employments or self-employment periods (less than a year).
> 
> Another question : For job experiences extends beyond the 10 years period before invitation (invited in Nov. 2018), (one job for 5 years from 2006 to 2011), would they consider three years only or the whole 5 years?


You have to remember that some portion of your experience will be deducted towards AQF by the skills assessment agency
So after that also if you have any experience beyond 10 years back, it will not get you any points

Cheers


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Bingoo said:


> Got a CO contact on 28.05.2019 for an onshore lodgement on 03.12.2018.
> 
> The CO requested further overseas employment evidence (reference letters, tax documents, bank statements...etc) which I can not easily ge. I have initially submitted Victorian statutory declarations for these jobs.
> 
> Should I resubmit them? How can I convince the CO about employment periods? that I don't have any evidence for as I'm currently in Australia and access to old bank statements are impossible without my presence. Some companies are reluctant to give reference letters for ex employees for more than 5 years ago.


If you have claimed a points to that occupations you need to provide evidence that you work to that company, or else it is not acceptable for the CO. But if u dont, then explain to the CO of what you have attach previously.


Cheers


----------



## Bingoo (May 13, 2019)

I worked for one company for 5 years from 2006 till 2011 and i claimed points for this company.

The question is since the immigration consders experience in the last 10 years es before invitation (Nov. 2018)only so they will consider only less 3 years for me (from Nov. 2008 till i left in March 2011)? Or they will consider all the experience as Ihave submitted reference letter with the whole period?


----------



## Bingoo (May 13, 2019)

NB said:


> Bingoo said:
> 
> 
> > For some jobs I don't have any of these, usually short employments or self-employment periods (less than a year).
> ...


I did skills assessment long time ago, more than 9 years.... I did re-issued the assessment letter only last year before applying.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bingoo said:


> I did skills assessment long time ago, more than 9 years.... I did re-issued the assessment letter only last year before applying.


I don’t understand what you are trying to say
If you have already lodged the EOI, the system will automatically calculate the points you are eligible for
What is the query ?

Cheers


----------



## Bingoo (May 13, 2019)

NB said:


> Bingoo said:
> 
> 
> > I did skills assessment long time ago, more than 9 years.... I did re-issued the assessment letter only last year before applying.
> ...


If the CO is not recognizing some employment periods that I have submitted statutory declarations for, would he/she consider years/ beyond the 10 years time frame that evidence is submitted for in lieu of the others?


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

Bingoo said:


> If the CO is not recognizing some employment periods that I have submitted statutory declarations for, would he/she consider years/ beyond the 10 years time frame that evidence is submitted for in lieu of the others?




No he won’t, experience only calculated for the last 10 years no matter what.

As I understand, you worked for a company for 5 years where 3 years are within the last 10 years frame and 2 years are exceeding the 10 years frame; in this case you can only claim points for 3 years of this particular company.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bingoo (May 13, 2019)

Da__N said:


> Bingoo said:
> 
> 
> > If the CO is not recognizing some employment periods that I have submitted statutory declarations for, would he/she consider years/ beyond the 10 years time frame that evidence is submitted for in lieu of the others?
> ...


Makes sense, thanks for that. 

An experience with employment evidence based on statutory declarations? I have no other means to provide evidence for some jobs during my 10 years before invitation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bingoo said:


> Makes sense, thanks for that.
> 
> An experience with employment evidence based on statutory declarations? I have no other means to provide evidence for some jobs during my 10 years before invitation.


Statutory declaration has very little value

The maximum weightage is given for 3rd party evidence like bank statements showing salary credits, tax statements, PF statements etc.
You will also need the job offer letter, payslips and release letter

Cheers


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

Bingoo said:


> Makes sense, thanks for that.
> 
> An experience with employment evidence based on statutory declarations? I have no other means to provide evidence for some jobs during my 10 years before invitation.




Statutory declaration can’t stand alone, you need to add extra supporting documents such as Payslips, bank statement, contract , job offer , residency visa, work permit ... etc

Remember that in claiming points for experience there are three sequences the case officer looks for:

1) you claim experience from company A
2) company A support your claim by reference letter , Payslips, contract, job offer, promotion letter and any other document from the company on company letter head.
3) third party proofs to support your claims and company documents such as bank statement, tax documents, residency visa, work permit and any governmental documents.

Hope this helps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bingoo (May 13, 2019)

Thanks everyone, this is useful.

Now, what will be the worst case scenario where the CO is not convinced with my 6months additional employment to go into 8 years+ region and claim 15 points? Would he deduct 5 points of the total score? I have scored 65+5 for state sponsorship with 15 points employment experience.

If this is the case, I would still be with 65 points total... Any clue?


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Avcor said:


> On the 29th of May, I discussed the possibility of DoHA of addressing a "May quota" which is when we saw an influx in visa grants. I fear DoHA may revert back to the old ways come June due to the increased processing time.
> But then again, this is just speculation based on the trends observed in the recent months. I hope I am wrong.





Itik1983 said:


> hahhahhahahahahhahahahaha........this is the coz of anxiety, stress ...chill and relax..enjoy life if it comes to you then it yourss...
> 
> cheers


@Itik1983 Im just stating possible facts, buddy. 

Anyways, for those who are interested. I asked my MARA agent regarding the above matter. He said COs may be allocated to cases, however, have limited spots to grant 190 visas to decision ready cases, this financial year. Therefore grants may only commence at the beginning of 2019-2020.


----------



## narendrasvyas (Apr 17, 2018)

I have 16 years relevant experience approved by Engineeers Australia. I claimed all experience when I lodged Visa application, I don't have third party proofs ( bank statement, PF and income tax) for first 6 years. For last 10 years I have uploaded all proofs. Do CO check all claimed experience.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Avcor said:


> Avcor said:
> 
> 
> > On the 29th of May, I discussed the possibility of DoHA of addressing a "May quota" which is when we saw an influx in visa grants. I fear DoHA may revert back to the old ways come June due to the increased processing time.
> ...


Which is starting July 2019 is it? Thanks for sharing the details you got from your Mara agent.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

SC190ASAP said:


> Which is starting July 2019 is it? Thanks for sharing the details you got from your Mara agent.


Yes, July 2019. What I do not understand is, how 189 have not reached their qouta/ seats for 2018-2019. 190 visa grants have been limited since the start of the year.


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

narendrasvyas said:


> I have 16 years relevant experience approved by Engineeers Australia. I claimed all experience when I lodged Visa application, I don't have third party proofs ( bank statement, PF and income tax) for first 6 years. For last 10 years I have uploaded all proofs. Do CO check all claimed experience.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk




What matters only is the last 10 year, if you claimed experience points you can’t claim over 8-10 years which gives 15 points. 
If you have the required proofs of the last 10 years you are good to go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bingoo said:


> Thanks everyone, this is useful.
> 
> Now, what will be the worst case scenario where the CO is not convinced with my 6months additional employment to go into 8 years+ region and claim 15 points? Would he deduct 5 points of the total score? I have scored 65+5 for state sponsorship with 15 points employment experience.
> 
> If this is the case, I would still be with 65 points total... Any clue?


If you have shown any job as relevant, and the co is not convinced that’s genuine, then your application can be rejected and you can even be barred from applying again for a few years
Whether that job got you additional points or not is immaterial , once you have claimed points for a job, you have to make sure you have the evidence to back it up 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

narendrasvyas said:


> I have 16 years relevant experience approved by Engineeers Australia. I claimed all experience when I lodged Visa application, I don't have third party proofs ( bank statement, PF and income tax) for first 6 years. For last 10 years I have uploaded all proofs. Do CO check all claimed experience.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Technically they can, but most probably will not
You should not have claimed beyond 10 years.
You Got no advantage and yet have a sword hanging over your head

Just pray hard till you get a grant

Cheers


----------



## narendrasvyas (Apr 17, 2018)

NB said:


> Technically they can, but most probably will not
> You should not have claimed beyond 10 years.
> You Got no advantage and yet have a sword hanging over your head
> 
> ...


I have thought of following action.
1) I will obtain letter from the organization stating that salary was paid in cash, so bank statement cannot be obtained.
2) Since salary was less than taxable limits at that time, so income tax return was not filled.
3)In the same letter I will try to get PF number.


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

narendrasvyas said:


> I have thought of following action.
> 1) I will obtain letter from the organization stating that salary was paid in cash, so bank statement cannot be obtained.
> 2) Since salary was less than taxable limits at that time, so income tax return was not filled.
> 3)In the same letter I will try to get PF number.
> ...


No harm in getting these documents and keeping them ready

But don’t be proactive and upload them in Immiaccount 

Cheers


----------



## k2cell (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi All

Yesterday I had a CO contact requesting functional English proof of my wife. In my application, we put her IELTS score from April 2017 showing competent level, however, didn't upload the report until now. In the letter sent by the CO, they mention that the test must be completed not more than 12 months before lodging the visa application. Given that she took the test in Apr 2017 and we applied in Dec 2018, according to this she would need to retake the test again in contrast to the 3 year validity that we initially thought. Has any of you had a similar experience?

She fortunately is in Uni so we are going to request transcripts to prove she also has more than 1 year in a degree in Australia and that should help too. We still wanted to bring this discussion up for future applicants.

Thank you

Sorry could not find a way to post this without being a reply


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

k2cell said:


> Hi All
> 
> Yesterday I had a CO contact requesting functional English proof of my wife. In my application, we put her IELTS score from April 2017 showing competent level, however, didn't upload the report until now. In the letter sent by the CO, they mention that the test must be completed not more than 12 months before lodging the visa application. Given that she took the test in Apr 2017 and we applied in Dec 2018, according to this she would need to retake the test again in contrast to the 3 year validity that we initially thought. Has any of you had a similar experience?
> 
> ...


The scores for functional English are valid for only one year and not 3 years
I have made this very clear in several of my posts, but you probably missed them

You will need the transcript, the degree, as well as a letter from the university that the course was taught in English 
Make sure that She should have passed the course and just studying one year is not sufficient 

Cheers


----------



## k2cell (Feb 23, 2019)

NB said:


> The scores for functional English are valid for only one year and not 3 years
> I have made this very clear in several of my posts, but you probably missed them
> 
> You will need the transcript, the degree, as well as a letter from the university that the course was taught in English
> ...


Thank you NB

She has studied 3 semesters part time and one full time so I am guessing that is enough. Given that she obtained competent English level and not functional, does it make it valid for 3 years then? I am sorry if I am missing something.


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

k2cell said:


> Hi All
> 
> Yesterday I had a CO contact requesting functional English proof of my wife. In my application, we put her IELTS score from April 2017 showing competent level, however, didn't upload the report until now. In the letter sent by the CO, they mention that the test must be completed not more than 12 months before lodging the visa application. Given that she took the test in Apr 2017 and we applied in Dec 2018, according to this she would need to retake the test again in contrast to the 3 year validity that we initially thought. Has any of you had a similar experience?
> 
> ...


Just want to ask. When did you lodge your application? Thanks


----------



## k2cell (Feb 23, 2019)

Ayradc said:


> Just want to ask. When did you lodge your application? Thanks


Hi, I lodged it on the 5th Dec 2018


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

k2cell said:


> Hi, I lodged it on the 5th Dec 2018




Ru offshore or onshore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k2cell (Feb 23, 2019)

nelutla said:


> Ru offshore or onshore
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Onshore and without an agent. QLD nomination.

Just to annotate, some forums in other webpages mention that if the score is functional English, it is valid for 1 year as NB pointed out. However, if the score is competent it is valid for 3 years so there is no need of new IELTS. Some people mention in forums it depends on the CO as well. I guess it is hard to tell at this stage, but it would make more sense that it still counts.


----------



## Key12356 (May 13, 2019)

When you get your PR granted, for onshore applicants do you need to be to in Australia?

I’m thinking about going overseas for a week at the end of June and scared that if my PR gets granted during that time there might be an issue?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

Key12356 said:


> When you get your PR granted, for onshore applicants do you need to be to in Australia?
> 
> I’m thinking about going overseas for a week at the end of June and scared that if my PR gets granted during that time there might be an issue?
> 
> ...



To follow up with this, if you go overseas with pending 190 application, do you need to inform the immigration about your leaving?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ayradc said:


> To follow up with this, if you go overseas with pending 190 application, do you need to inform the immigration about your leaving?


If you are onshore , then yes you have to Inform the co for even short travels as your IED will depend on that

If you are offshore then you need not inform for trips upto 2 weeks

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Key12356 said:


> When you get your PR granted, for onshore applicants do you need to be to in Australia?
> 
> I’m thinking about going overseas for a week at the end of June and scared that if my PR gets granted during that time there might be an issue?
> 
> ...


There will be no issue as such
Just inform the co that you are not in Australia, and your grant will have an IED
That’s all
It will be met as soon as you return back to Australia 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

k2cell said:


> Onshore and without an agent. QLD nomination.
> 
> Just to annotate, some forums in other webpages mention that if the score is functional English, it is valid for 1 year as NB pointed out. However, if the score is competent it is valid for 3 years so there is no need of new IELTS. Some people mention in forums it depends on the CO as well. I guess it is hard to tell at this stage, but it would make more sense that it still counts.


You can have a perfect 90, but still if you are using the PTEA score for functional English, it will be valid for only 1 year

Don’t confuse the members 

Cheers


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

NB said:


> Ayradc said:
> 
> 
> > To follow up with this, if you go overseas with pending 190 application, do you need to inform the immigration about your leaving?
> ...


But how do you contact a CO though? Sorry no idea 😅


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ayradc said:


> But how do you contact a CO though? Sorry no idea 😅


Use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give your travel details

Cheers


----------



## Key12356 (May 13, 2019)

NB said:


> If you are onshore , then yes you have to Inform the co for even short travels as your IED will depend on that
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you for your reply!

What’s IED?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

Key12356 said:


> Thank you for your reply!
> 
> What’s IED?
> 
> ...




IED is the initial entry date. You and other applicants will have to enter Australia before this date. Therefore, it generally applies if you are offshore


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Hi K2cell as you will be fine if your wife studying in Australia bz this is the same case as my husband he is doing his bachelor degree but not completed yet and I submitted his transcripts as well. As you can clearly seen in an attachment where immigration wrote that study should be 1 year full time and you are working towards your degree.


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

Please help. Is certificate 2 level would suffice for a functional english evidence including transcript and letter from school, or should it be a higher education? Or should I include secondary level diploma together with the cert 2?


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Please read the options in the attachment of functional English which I attached above.


----------



## pushparaj.g.89 (Nov 28, 2018)

*Inactive Bridging Visa*



Key12356 said:


> When you get your PR granted, for onshore applicants do you need to be to in Australia?
> 
> I’m thinking about going overseas for a week at the end of June and scared that if my PR gets granted during that time there might be an issue?
> 
> ...


If your bridging visa is active you need to inform case officer about your travel and you need to get bridging visa B.

If you are in 457 or 482 active work visa you can go to india trip without informing immigration. As per your work visa you can travel and this wont even affect your grant or process.

Thanks
Pushparaj


----------



## k2cell (Feb 23, 2019)

Darwin onshore said:


> Please read the options in the attachment of functional English which I attached above.


Thanks a lot. We are gonna upload transcripts and letters from Uni so it should help. Just out of curiosity, what are the current timeframes for visa grant after second VAC payment if someone has had recent experience with this?

Thank you


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

pushparaj.g.89 said:


> Key12356 said:
> 
> 
> > When you get your PR granted, for onshore applicants do you need to be to in Australia?
> ...


How about if youre on student visa (bridging visa not active)? Do you need to inform immigration that you’re leaving for 2wks?


----------



## warkan (Aug 30, 2018)

Hey guys! I have got a few questions:

1.) I am currently on 485 visa with a expiry date of Dec 2020. I have lodged my visa on Nov 2018 and got a CO contact for updated PCC which I have provided. I am planning to go overseas for a couple of weeks. Will I have any issues if the PR is granted when I am overseas?

2.) Also, usually what is the standard lead time for issuing a grant after CO contact? 2-3 months?

3.) When a CO contacts you for a missing/updated document, do they usually go through the whole application and request for all the missing/updated documents at once? or has there been cases where they have multiple CO contacts for missing/updated information? The CO requested for my updated Australian PCC. My Indian PCC has also expired but they did not request for this. I am just wondering if they will request this again in the future?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

warkan said:


> Hey guys! I have got a few questions:
> 
> 1.) I am currently on 485 visa with a expiry date of Dec 2020. I have lodged my visa on Nov 2018 and got a CO contact for updated PCC which I have provided. I am planning to go overseas for a couple of weeks. Will I have any issues if the PR is granted when I am overseas?
> 
> ...


You have to inform the co if you are going out of Australia even for a single day, as your IED will depend on whether you are in Australia or not on the date of the grant
It has no issues as such

2. Impossible to predict or even guess

3. Many members have multiple co contacts
It all depends on the co style of working.
Some co ask for a missing document as soon as they come across it, some go through the entire application and then only ask together 

Cheers


----------



## warkan (Aug 30, 2018)

NB said:


> You have to inform the co if you are going out of Australia even for a single day, as your IED will depend on whether you are in Australia or not on the date of the grant
> It has no issues as such
> 
> 2. Impossible to predict or even guess
> ...



Thanks for your reply. But, I have a valid multiple entry visa(485 subclass) until Dec 2020. Do you still need to inform the CO? Because my bridging visa does not kick in until Dec 2020.


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

warkan said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > You have to inform the co if you are going out of Australia even for a single day, as your IED will depend on whether you are in Australia or not on the date of the grant
> ...


Hi, I think we have the same situation. Mine is student visa until Dec 2019 with multiple entry as well. Just called the immigration, they said that we could travel in and out Australia as long as we’re back before the expiry of our current visa and that we are not under bridging visa A.


----------



## warkan (Aug 30, 2018)

Ayradc said:


> Hi, I think we have the same situation. Mine is student visa until Dec 2019 with multiple entry as well. Just called the immigration, they said that we could travel in and out Australia as long as we’re back before the expiry of our current visa and that we are not under bridging visa A.


Awesome! Thank you for the confirmation.


----------



## Jelly11 (May 23, 2019)

I received my 190 invite today. How long are the 190 visas currently taking to process? I see 11-14 months on the website, but has anyone actually experienced this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jelly11 said:


> I received my 190 invite today. How long are the 190 visas currently taking to process? I see 11-14 months on the website, but has anyone actually experienced this?


This information that is given is based on the actual data available only with the department and not just put there randomly for the fun of it

If you submit a complete application and your case is not complex, you can expect to get it in 6-8 months as per current trends

Cheers


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Guys,
Post visa grant via SS (190) route, is the person required to work in the sponsored state only for at least 2 years or is he free to work anywhere in Australia and fulfil 2 yrs of commitment during any time in his PR duration which I believe is of 5 yrs? 

Please advice.

Many thanks in Advance...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> Guys,
> Post visa grant via SS (190) route, is the person required to work in the sponsored state only for at least 2 years or is he free to work anywhere in Australia and fulfil 2 yrs of commitment during any time in his PR duration which I believe is of 5 yrs?
> 
> Please advice.
> ...


It is the initial 2 years not any period within 5 years

Cheers


----------



## chocolatecake (Nov 16, 2018)

Hi everyone,
I just got a direct grant today for 190 NSW.
As with many people on this forum, I did 150+ days of the routine - check ImmiAccount, Immitracker, Expatforum, Iscah news, and finally today it came when I was busy working :')
Just to share my experience with those still waiting for their grant, this is my process:
- Single applicant, ANZSCO code 224711: Management Consultant, NSW 190 visa
- Points: 70+5. Age – 30, PTE – 20, Bachelor degree – 15, Skill assessment – 0 (I had 3.8 years of experience, VETASSESS deducted 1 year, so 2.8 years < 3 years so I didn’t get the 5 points) CCL translation test – 5, NSW nomination – 5.
*- Timelines: *
- PTE: Sep 2018
- Skill assessment: Oct 2018 (paid for Priority Processing)
- EOI, NSW nomination email, NSW nomination approval: all within 2 weeks in Nov 2018
- Visa lodgment date: 5/12/2018
- Took CCL translation test Dec 2018 – result mid Jan 2018
- Took health checkup Dec 2018
- Updated visa application with police check certificates and health check-up end Nov – early Dec 2018, with CCL test result mid Jan 2018, it didn’t change the lodgment date fortunately
- Grant date: 3/6/2019 (Direct)
I hope this helps those who are still waiting, good luck to everyone!


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

chocolatecake said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just got a direct grant today for 190 NSW.
> As with many people on this forum, I did 150+ days of the routine - check ImmiAccount, Immitracker, Expatforum, Iscah news, and finally today it came when I was busy working :')
> Just to share my experience with those still waiting for their grant, this is my process:
> ...


Congrats mate.....cheers


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

Congrats mate


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

chocolatecake said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just got a direct grant today for 190 NSW.
> As with many people on this forum, I did 150+ days of the routine - check ImmiAccount, Immitracker, Expatforum, Iscah news, and finally today it came when I was busy working :')
> Just to share my experience with those still waiting for their grant, this is my process:
> ...




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

chocolatecake said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just got a direct grant today for 190 NSW.
> As with many people on this forum, I did 150+ days of the routine - check ImmiAccount, Immitracker, Expatforum, Iscah news, and finally today it came when I was busy working :')
> Just to share my experience with those still waiting for their grant, this is my process:
> ...


Congratulations 🎉😊


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

chocolatecake said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just got a direct grant today for 190 NSW.
> As with many people on this forum, I did 150+ days of the routine - check ImmiAccount, Immitracker, Expatforum, Iscah news, and finally today it came when I was busy working :')
> Just to share my experience with those still waiting for their grant, this is my process:
> ...


Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

chocolatecake said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just got a direct grant today for 190 NSW.
> As with many people on this forum, I did 150+ days of the routine - check ImmiAccount, Immitracker, Expatforum, Iscah news, and finally today it came when I was busy working :')
> Just to share my experience with those still waiting for their grant, this is my process:
> ...




Congratulations dear!

May I know if you are offshore or onshore?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I have lodged my 190 visa application, and I am working to upload all the documents. During application filling, I have filled my spouse education information and work experience, although I didn't claim any spouse points. My question is do I need to attached my wife educational documents (certificates and transcripts) or not?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

chocolatecake said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just got a direct grant today for 190 NSW.
> As with many people on this forum, I did 150+ days of the routine - check ImmiAccount, Immitracker, Expatforum, Iscah news, and finally today it came when I was busy working :')
> Just to share my experience with those still waiting for their grant, this is my process:
> ...


Congratulations chocolatecake


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

hamidd said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have lodged my 190 visa application, and I am working to upload all the documents. During application filling, I have filled my spouse education information and work experience, although I didn't claim any spouse points. My question is do I need to attached my wife educational documents (certificates and transcripts) or not?


Yes, you can do that.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Jelly11 said:


> I received my 190 invite today. How long are the 190 visas currently taking to process? I see 11-14 months on the website, but has anyone actually experienced this?


Congratulations Jelly 

Happy for you!

Nowadays, I see people getting 190 Grants in about 6 months time-frame.

Good Luck!


----------



## Jelly11 (May 23, 2019)

SG said:


> Congratulations Jelly
> 
> Happy for you!
> 
> ...


Thanks SG!


----------



## Moose* (Jan 19, 2019)

The Golden email arrived today for myself, husband and 2 daughters!

Lodged Nov 16 2018
C/O contact April 9 2019 (145days) for 47a details of dependents over 18 yrs
Grant June 4 2019 (200days)
254499-Anzsco code Registered Nec Nurse


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Moose* said:


> The Golden email arrived today for myself, husband and 2 daughters!
> 
> Lodged Nov 16 2018
> C/O contact April 9 2019 (145days) for 47a details of dependents over 18 yrs
> ...


Congratulations Moose


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

One of my friend got her direct grant today she applied on 8th December 2018.
Onshore applicant 
NT sponsorship with 65 points no experience points was claimed. 
Occupation : Accountant 
2 applicants in the application.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Darwin onshore said:


> One of my friend got her direct grant today she applied on 8th December 2018.
> Onshore applicant
> NT sponsorship with 65 points no experience points was claimed.
> Occupation : Accountant
> 2 applicants in the application.


Congrats to your friend. Could you please ask to update immitracker. Good to see some movements. Hope it continues


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

She is not on the immitracker but I will tell her to do so. She just texted me so I thought it better to post on this forum as we all December applicants are waiting for the golden email.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Darwin onshore said:


> She is not on the immitracker but I will tell her to do so. She just texted me so I thought it better to post on this forum as we all December applicants are waiting for the golden email.


Very true. Thanks a lot for updating. I am also waiting for accountant WA lodged 27 December. Guess they are still processing early December cases and I sill have to wait some more. But at least it's moving.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Darwin onshore said:


> She is not on the immitracker but I will tell her to do so. She just texted me so I thought it better to post on this forum as we all December applicants are waiting for the golden email.


Would you know if she applied through an agent?


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

No she applied by her self . I applied by my self as well . Lodgement date : 20 December 2018. NT sponsership 65 points Accountant ( onshore applicant)


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Darwin onshore said:


> No she applied by her self . I applied by my self as well . Lodgement date : 20 December 2018. NT sponsership 65 points Accountant ( onshore applicant)


Right so you are also waiting on accountant. Great we are not too far in lodgement date. Please share whenever you hear anything.


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Yeah I will


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

*Need help*

Hello All, I got CO contact today. My lodgment date is 14th Dec.

I provided all docs however they have asked for below:
Evidence of employment - Reference letter from HR department 

Evidence of employment
Provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
● employment references
● contracts
● pay slips
● tax returns
● group certificates
● superannuation information.
Employment references should meet the following requirements:
● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed
or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature
will not be accepted.
● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
letter.
● The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five duties undertaken, and
the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for example,
research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties undertaken
(for example, research chemist, accounts clerk).

I did provide employment references, contracts, pay slips (for last 6 months), tax returns and Superannuation information.

Do I need to provide the letter only or everything again?


----------



## NoobRN (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi all
We received the direct grant today sponsored by Queensland. We would like to thank everyone in this forum for providing information that we needed as we apply without agent. We attached almost every document. Sorry, We do not have immitracker account to update. 
Points breakdown are as follow : 

ANZSCO code - 254415
Age - 30
English - 10
Oversea skilled experience - 10
Education - 15 
Queensland 190 Sponsor - 5 
Total 70 

Timeline
9 March 2018 - Approved by AHPRA 
22 May 2018 - Approved by ANMAC
- Lodged EOI for 189 
8 Oct 2018 - Lodged EOI for 190 QLD 
16 Nov 2018 - Was invited to apply for 190 QLD nomination 
22 Nov 2018 - Submitted QLD nomination
23 Nov 2018 - Was nominated and invited to apply 190 Visa by QLD 
7 Dec 2018 - Lodged Visa 
4 June 2019 - Received Visa Grant 

Cheers

Wishing everyone getting the golden email soon.
💪🏽💪🏽💪🏽💪🏽


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> Hello All, I got CO contact today. My lodgment date is 14th Dec.
> 
> I provided all docs however they have asked for below:
> Evidence of employment - Reference letter from HR department
> ...




Ok have u submitted reference letter on company letter head or SD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> Hello All, I got CO contact today. My lodgment date is 14th Dec.
> 
> I provided all docs however they have asked for below:
> Evidence of employment - Reference letter from HR department
> ...


The main problem generally is the reference letter
Most applicants don’t upload a reference letter in the first place and even if they do, it does not have the salary written in it
Check the reference letter that you had uploaded against all the requirements of the CO point by point carefully
Does it have all that he asked for ?

Cheers


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

NoobRN said:


> Hi all
> We received the direct grant today sponsored by Queensland. We would like to thank everyone in this forum for providing information that we needed as we apply without agent. We attached almost every document. Sorry, We do not have immitracker account to update.
> Points breakdown are as follow :
> 
> ...



Hi congrats on your grant. Just want to ask, how many are you in your application? Thanks 🙂


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

nelutla said:


> Ok have u submitted reference letter on company letter head or SD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I did submit on cover letter with stamps and signature.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

NB said:


> The main problem generally is the reference letter
> Most applicants don’t upload a reference letter in the first place and even if they do, it does not have the salary written in it
> Check the reference letter that you had uploaded against all the requirements of the CO point by point carefully
> Does it have all that he asked for ?
> ...


Salary is not written on it. So do i need to get the salary added only ?


----------



## daphne12 (Mar 13, 2019)

Is salary on reference letter mandatory? For skills assessment they did not ask and I have submitted the same reference letter for visa application


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> Hello All, I got CO contact today. My lodgment date is 14th Dec.
> 
> I provided all docs however they have asked for below:
> Evidence of employment - Reference letter from HR department
> ...


How many are you in your application?


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Ayradc said:


> How many are you in your application?


Family of 3


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> Ayradc said:
> 
> 
> > How many are you in your application?
> ...


Thank for your reply. I was just curious because I lodged mine Dec 14 and fam of 3 too but did not hear anything from immigration. Just getting stressed out.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Ayradc said:


> Thank for your reply. I was just curious because I lodged mine Dec 14 and fam of 3 too but did not hear anything from immigration. Just getting stressed out.


wish you DG


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

daphne12 said:


> Is salary on reference letter mandatory? For skills assessment they did not ask and I have submitted the same reference letter for visa application


i also submitted the same actually.


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> daphne12 said:
> 
> 
> > Is salary on reference letter mandatory? For skills assessment they did not ask and I have submitted the same reference letter for visa application
> ...



Were you contacted by CO for additional documents? Because I uploaded the same but still did not hear from them.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Ayradc said:


> Were you contacted by CO for additional documents? Because I uploaded the same but still did not hear from them.


Yes, additional docs. I did submit everything however Salary was missing in R&R. So getting that now..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> Salary is not written on it. So do i need to get the salary added only ?


When you are getting a letter, get everything covered point by point again instead of just salary 

Cheers


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Ayradc said:


> Were you contacted by CO for additional documents? Because I uploaded the same but still did not hear from them.


Will keep you posted.


----------



## daphne12 (Mar 13, 2019)

Ayradc said:


> Su_Shri said:
> 
> 
> > daphne12 said:
> ...


No co contact yet.. but taking precaution


----------



## hena15 (Feb 1, 2019)

Hi,

I have lodged EOI for NSW and SA on 12th April and still haven't got any Pre-invite. It's been almost 2 months and I am bit worried about this whole scenario since July is coming. Does pre-invite usually takes this much time?


----------



## starmock (Mar 2, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> Yes, additional docs. I did submit everything however Salary was missing in R&R. So getting that now..



When I was in the process of getting my reference letters, my friends who already have their PR granted told me not to include my salary. I should have asked for it to be included just to be sure.

Hoping I don’t get a CO contact asking for more employer reference documenta.


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

daphne12 said:


> Ayradc said:
> 
> 
> > Su_Shri said:
> ...


When did you lodge your application Daphne?


----------



## daphne12 (Mar 13, 2019)

20 Jan 2019


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

These posts regarding Reference letter is worrying me now. My HR told me that it is not possible to provide reference letter to an existing employee. I had submitted affidavit from my manager and a colleague stating my roles and responsibilities and submitted for skills assessment. I have submitted the bonafide certificate which states my date of joining on company letterhead. Apart from that I've also submitted my compensation revision letters, promotion letters etc. Will they still ask for a reference letter? My lodgement date is 6th December 2018.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> These posts regarding Reference letter is worrying me now. My HR told me that it is not possible to provide reference letter to an existing employee. I had submitted affidavit from my manager and a colleague stating my roles and responsibilities and submitted for skills assessment. I have submitted the bonafide certificate which states my date of joining on company letterhead. Apart from that I've also submitted my compensation revision letters, promotion letters etc. Will they still ask for a reference letter? My lodgement date is 6th December 2018.


What's your anzsco code again?


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

SC190ASAP said:


> These posts regarding Reference letter is worrying me now. My HR told me that it is not possible to provide reference letter to an existing employee. I had submitted affidavit from my manager and a colleague stating my roles and responsibilities and submitted for skills assessment. I have submitted the bonafide certificate which states my date of joining on company letterhead. Apart from that I've also submitted my compensation revision letters, promotion letters etc. Will they still ask for a reference letter? My lodgement date is 6th December 2018.


Hey hi iam in the same boat i asked my HR to email me saying they cant provide Reference letter and my agent uploaded that mail waitng for update lodgement 23-dec-18


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

nelutla said:


> SC190ASAP said:
> 
> 
> > These posts regarding Reference letter is worrying me now. My HR told me that it is not possible to provide reference letter to an existing employee. I had submitted affidavit from my manager and a colleague stating my roles and responsibilities and submitted for skills assessment. I have submitted the bonafide certificate which states my date of joining on company letterhead. Apart from that I've also submitted my compensation revision letters, promotion letters etc. Will they still ask for a reference letter? My lodgement date is 6th December 2018.
> ...


Should I ask my HR to send me an email that they cannot provide the reference letter?


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

NB said:


> When you are getting a letter, get everything covered point by point again instead of just salary
> 
> Cheers


will do that. Also After I left, my comapny name was changed twice due to mergers. Do I need to mention something related to it too?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> will do that. Also After I left, my comapny name was changed twice due to mergers. Do I need to mention something related to it too?


Better to inform the co the latest name and contact details in case he wants to contact the company for employment verification 

Cheers


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> These posts regarding Reference letter is worrying me now. My HR told me that it is not possible to provide reference letter to an existing employee. I had submitted affidavit from my manager and a colleague stating my roles and responsibilities and submitted for skills assessment. I have submitted the bonafide certificate which states my date of joining on company letterhead. Apart from that I've also submitted my compensation revision letters, promotion letters etc. Will they still ask for a reference letter? My lodgement date is 6th December 2018.


Dont panic,,, each applicant hve different cases and CO have different approach on each applicant therefore you need to ensure that the requirements stated in the DHA is full field. regarding the reference letter if the salary never mention thats fine as long as you have provide your payslip, tax and working contract on that employment period. 
Because CO is cleaver they now that some applicants make fake reference letter and just sign by their colleagues and not by the GM or HR. This is one of the reason why they ask reference letter with salary if you dont have at list one mention above.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > When you are getting a letter, get everything covered point by point again instead of just salary
> ...


Yes. You should be getting a transfer letter from your company. Upload that letter too. I have done the same.


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

NB said:


> Su_Shri said:
> 
> 
> > will do that. Also After I left, my comapny name was changed twice due to mergers. Do I need to mention something related to it too?
> ...


Would it suffice if the company name change has been mentioned in the last page(additional information section) of form 80 and form 1221? Along with contact details and company 'about' page Url which mentions the merger?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vyks365 said:


> Would it suffice if the company name change has been mentioned in the last page(additional information section) of form 80 and form 1221? Along with contact details and company 'about' page Url which mentions the merger?


Many times the co may not go through these forms

Better to use the update us link in the Immiaccount and inform the co specifically for this merger

Cheers


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

HOPE2018 said:


> What's your anzsco code again?


261312- Developer programmer


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> HOPE2018 said:
> 
> 
> > What's your anzsco code again?
> ...


Am sure the day isn't far. Don't stress


----------



## NoobRN (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi 
There are 2 of us in the application.


----------



## StlCardinal (Oct 3, 2018)

NB said:


> Better to inform the co the latest name and contact details in case he wants to contact the company for employment verification
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

I have a question, I did not add my wife to the application previously. I had CO contact yesterday (My lodgement date was 8 Dec 2018), and the CO asked for my wife's police clearance. If I add my wife to the application now, is it going to delay the process.

Thanks.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

StlCardinal said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From my understanding, it will delay due to extra vetting required. How long depends on circumstances and complexity. Good luck pal.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

Hi NB,

Do you think it will be a ground for PR rejection if one of your dependents has a slight physical injury in your home country? But he was never convicted or anything, the case was just on archived.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

StlCardinal said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have a question, I did not add my wife to the application previously. I had CO contact yesterday (My lodgement date was 8 Dec 2018), and the CO asked for my wife's police clearance. If I add my wife to the application now, is it going to delay the process.
> 
> Thanks.


Your wife will anyways be vetted

So the delay if any will be to the extent that the co will raise an invoice and you will have to pay it

If you are planning to get the PR for your wife in the near future, now would be the time to do it to save future hassle time and money

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ayradc said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Do you think it will be a ground for PR rejection if one of your dependents has a slight physical injury in your home country? But he was never convicted or anything, the case was just on archived.


If any case was filed, you should declare it
Whether it will lead to rejection or not will depend on the circumstances and gravity of the offence

Complex cases are best handled through specialised Mara agents and not through chats on forums 

Cheers


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

NB said:


> Ayradc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


Yup, I declared everything and provided documents related to the case as well. It was 10yrs ago though, and my partner has been working overseas for more than 5yrs in and out of our home country and his afp is cleared as well. Hope it will not affect our application. 

But one more question, is there a chance that a dependent will be rejected but the main applicant will be granted? Or is it all in or all out?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ayradc said:


> Yup, I declared everything and provided documents related to the case as well. It was 10yrs ago though, and my partner has been working overseas for more than 5yrs in and out of our home country and his afp is cleared as well. Hope it will not affect our application.
> 
> But one more question, is there a chance that a dependent will be rejected but the main applicant will be granted? Or is it all in or all out?


As far as I remember, you are given the option to remove the dependent before the case is finalised 
If you choose not to remove the dependent, then you will also be rejected 

But do recheck 
These cases are one in a million

Cheers


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

NB said:


> Ayradc said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, I declared everything and provided documents related to the case as well. It was 10yrs ago though, and my partner has been working overseas for more than 5yrs in and out of our home country and his afp is cleared as well. Hope it will not affect our application.
> ...



If my partner was granted with a student visa here in Australia and we declared his case as well, is it possible that they will also not make a big deal of his case 10yrs ago on our 190 application? Or student visa and 190 is a totally different application?


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

160 days and waiting


----------



## Key12356 (May 13, 2019)

Any grants today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausbnfausbnf (Jun 4, 2019)

ANZSCO: 254499 registered nurse (nec)
EOI score 75+5
breakdown
age: 30
english language: 20
level of education: 15
australia study requirement: 5
regional australian study: 5
state nomination: 5

is there any chance to get invite for vic 190? thank you


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Key12356 said:


> Any grants today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Saw one on immitracker December 7th lodgement

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

Key12356 said:


> Any grants today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I got a CO contact today -

EOI - 20/10/2018
Invite - 19/11/2018
Lodge - 06/12/2018

Occupation - 224711 (Management Consultant)
Points - 70 - Age + English + Education + NSW - 30 + 20 + 15 + 5
Applicants - 2 - self + spouse

- Contact for renewed passport with validity of at least 6 months (currently 5 months remaining, hesitated to renew earlier because all other documents bore old Passport number)
- Spouse’s functional English proof (had uploaded IELTS but that was taken 13 months prior to lodging, plan to add a certificate from school stating English was medium of instruction)
- Proof of relationship since September 2018 (Lease deed attached was till 09/18, since then have moved in with parents so will probably add spouse name to passport along with picture evidence and joint bank accounts)

Any suggestions for documents to satisfy the CO’s requirements are appreciated

The wait continues....



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

heretic87 said:


> I got a CO contact today -
> 
> EOI - 20/10/2018
> Invite - 19/11/2018
> ...


Out of curiosity, what level of English is of your spouse? I thought only functional is valid for 12 months, others are 3 years.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

Hello everyone, I am new to this thread. Can someone please help me with understanding whether the processing date starts from the date lodged or the date of uploading PCC/medicals?


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

I mean whether the processing time starts from date of lodging or date of uploading PCC/medicals? I lodged application for NSW on 11 December 2018, however PCC/medicals was uploaded in February 2019.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

msme_1988 said:


> I mean whether the processing time starts from date of lodging or date of uploading PCC/medicals? I lodged application for NSW on 11 December 2018, however PCC/medicals was uploaded in February 2019.


It has already started long time ago. For how long from now till grant or contact depends. 2 friends of mine both accountants 189/190 had DGs after exactly 6 months and couple of days. Guess not a coincidence. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

congian911 said:


> msme_1988 said:
> 
> 
> > I mean whether the processing time starts from date of lodging or date of uploading PCC/medicals? I lodged application for NSW on 11 December 2018, however PCC/medicals was uploaded in February 2019.
> ...



Thanks for replying. But, I still didn't quite understand. Did you mean processing of my application would have already begun along with the current trend of December applications although PCC/medicals was submitted in Feb?


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

msme_1988 said:


> Thanks for replying. But, I still didn't quite understand. Did you mean processing of my application would have already begun along with the current trend of December applications although PCC/medicals was submitted in Feb?


Yes. Maybe your medical/PCC was submitted just in time to avoid any contact regarding them. . Just enjoy life bro, it's nearly 6 months. BTW, it's currently winter in Australia so even if you had grant today it would be very unlikely you want to be there any time soon. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

congian911 said:


> msme_1988 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for replying. But, I still didn't quite understand. Did you mean processing of my application would have already begun along with the current trend of December applications although PCC/medicals was submitted in Feb?
> ...


Thanks, that's relieving.🙂


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

heretic87 said:


> I got a CO contact today -
> 
> EOI - 20/10/2018
> Invite - 19/11/2018
> ...


Wait continues for me too... Collecting docs


----------



## bourneaaaa (Mar 18, 2019)

For some reason, i received all emails from SkillSelect directly and my agent received all emails from DoHA.

I received an email from SkillSelect today morning saying my EOI SKillSelect ID has been removed either because I have been granted a visa or its been rejected!!

Agent is on holiday today - Eid and anxiety is killing me. Is there any other way i can check grant status? ( I do not have agent login and password)

Please help!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bourneaaaa said:


> For some reason, i received all emails from SkillSelect directly and my agent received all emails from DoHA.
> 
> I received an email from SkillSelect today morning saying my EOI SKillSelect ID has been removed either because I have been granted a visa or its been rejected!!
> 
> ...


You will have to wait till your agent can check it
It’s just a few hours

Cheers


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

bourneaaaa said:


> For some reason, i received all emails from SkillSelect directly and my agent received all emails from DoHA.
> 
> I received an email from SkillSelect today morning saying my EOI SKillSelect ID has been removed either because I have been granted a visa or its been rejected!!
> 
> ...


Any recent CO contact or NJL? If not, congratulations to you.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## bourneaaaa (Mar 18, 2019)

NB said:


> You will have to wait till your agent can check it
> It’s just a few hours
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB and congian911.

I just checked it using Australia's Vevo visa checking service using the transaction ID i had...and its been GRANTED!!!! 

A big thank you to everyone here..although i haven't contributed much, but i have been a silent spectator on a daily basis.

My details are -
ANZSCO - 233211 (Civil Engineer)
Age - 30 points
Experience - 5
English - 20
Edu. - 15
NSW state - 5

Medicals and payment done on 9th Nov 2018
DIRECT GRANT - 5th June 2019.


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

bourneaaaa said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > You will have to wait till your agent can check it
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## Kemmie (Aug 28, 2018)

bourneaaaa said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > You will have to wait till your agent can check it
> ...


Congratulations @bourneaaaa pls can you help us update immitracker. I see you are yet to update. God bless you. Thanks.


----------



## bourneaaaa (Mar 18, 2019)

Kemmie said:


> Congratulations @bourneaaaa pls can you help us update immitracker. I see you are yet to update. God bless you. Thanks.


Thank you vkys and Kemmie!

Myimmitracker wasn't updating my case - don't know why.

Just deleted the older case and put up a fresh one with the same details


----------



## StlCardinal (Oct 3, 2018)

NB said:


> Your wife will anyways be vetted
> 
> So the delay if any will be to the extent that the co will raise an invoice and you will have to pay it
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response, could you please tell me what forms I need fill and send upload to immiaccount.


----------



## StlCardinal (Oct 3, 2018)

congian911 said:


> From my understanding, it will delay due to extra vetting required. How long depends on circumstances and complexity. Good luck pal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the response.


----------



## Kemmie (Aug 28, 2018)

bourneaaaa said:


> Kemmie said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations @bourneaaaa pls can you help us update immitracker. I see you are yet to update. God bless you. Thanks.
> ...


Thank you for updating immitracker. Congratulations once again and all the best ahead.


----------



## priteshb09 (Mar 13, 2018)

*Maximum time period for Immigration Officer to provide a Grant*

Hi Experts,

I had lodged my application on 19-August-2018. Till date received 3 CO Contact's. The last(3rd) CO contact was on 6-April-2019 for Spouse Functional English. Still have not received any further update on the process. Can anyone help me with the maximum time period the Immigration Officers take to provide grant for Visa 189. Do they have any max time period like they need to close a case in max 12months or so?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

priteshb09 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I had lodged my application on 19-August-2018. Till date received 3 CO Contact's. The last(3rd) CO contact was on 6-April-2019 for Spouse Functional English. Still have not received any further update on the process. Can anyone help me with the maximum time period the Immigration Officers take to provide grant for Visa 189. Do they have any max time period like they need to close a case in max 12months or so?


The maximum that I have seen is more then 2 years but such cases are one in a thousand maybe


Cheers


----------



## priteshb09 (Mar 13, 2018)

NB said:


> The maximum that I have seen is more then 2 years but such cases are one in a thousand maybe
> 
> 
> Cheers


That was extremely demotivating... :faint:


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

priteshb09 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> I had lodged my application on 19-August-2018. Till date received 3 CO Contact's. The last(3rd) CO contact was on 6-April-2019 for Spouse Functional English. Still have not received any further update on the process. Can anyone help me with the maximum time period the Immigration Officers take to provide grant for Visa 189. Do they have any max time period like they need to close a case in max 12months or so?


If last contact was for functional English then grant could be near. Maybe you can send feedback to the department. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## leighmarsh151084 (Oct 25, 2018)

bourneaaaa said:


> Thanks NB and congian911.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm using an agent. But can you please help me on how I can check like you have done regarding my visa process.

I've no immi account number etc.

Thanks

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## priteshb09 (Mar 13, 2018)

congian911 said:


> If last contact was for functional English then grant could be near. Maybe you can send feedback to the department.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


May your words turn true sooon.. If we send any mail to DHA they revert back with standard reply saying application is in process and will revert back when finalized.


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

priteshb09 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I had lodged my application on 19-August-2018. Till date received 3 CO Contact's. The last(3rd) CO contact was on 6-April-2019 for Spouse Functional English. Still have not received any further update on the process. Can anyone help me with the maximum time period the Immigration Officers take to provide grant for Visa 189. Do they have any max time period like they need to close a case in max 12months or so?



Hi just want to ask. What did the CO requested for the first 2 contacts?


----------



## priteshb09 (Mar 13, 2018)

Ayradc said:


> Hi just want to ask. What did the CO requested for the first 2 contacts?


Details about my CO contact:
1st CO contact for online access to my PTE score.
2nd CO contact for Spouse Functional English - I provided a certificate from College mentioning her education was completed in english instruction.
3rd CO contact for Spouse Functional English - This time they asked for her education certificates, which I had already submitted during logging the application. However, to avoid further CO contacts on Functional English I provided them with her PTE score (exam she gave after 3rd contact).


----------



## rsarwara (Feb 15, 2018)

priteshb09 said:


> Details about my CO contact:
> 
> 1st CO contact for online access to my PTE score.
> 
> ...


According to my best knowledge , you need writen letter from University that her mode of study was in english , which is what happened in case of my brother's wife , and they both received grant after that 


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## priteshb09 (Mar 13, 2018)

rsarwara said:


> According to my best knowledge , you need writen letter from University that her mode of study was in english , which is what happened in case of my brother's wife , and they both received grant after that
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Yes, you said it right. I had submitted a written letter on college letterhead mentioning her medium of education as english but then they asked for her education certificates which I had already uploaded while lodging. Therefore, I submitted them the PTE score.


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

congian911 said:


> Out of curiosity, what level of English is of your spouse? I thought only functional is valid for 12 months, others are 3 years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk




Nope, she was just short of superior (all 7+ bands on IELTS), but looks like when it comes to proving functional English, the test results are valid for 12 months prior to lodging where as main applicant has 3 years validity on his test score


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

Finally a 2019 lodged applicant(jan 23 lodgement date) of 190 being CO contacted.😮 well, atleast thats what immitracker says. Interesting 🤔


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

vyks365 said:


> Finally a 2019 lodged applicant(jan 23 lodgement date) of 190 being CO contacted.😮 well, atleast thats what immitracker says. Interesting 🤔


Really?? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

vyks365 said:


> Finally a 2019 lodged applicant(jan 23 lodgement date) of 190 being CO contacted.😮 well, atleast thats what immitracker says. Interesting 🤔


May be onshore applicant or some guy has mistakenly updated the immitracker

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

Per immitracker yes. But his CO contact happened on the 1st Apr. Not in the last couple of weeks


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

bnetkunt said:


> May be onshore applicant or some guy has mistakenly updated the immitracker
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Yes just saw the same. He has clearly mentioned dates in April and also says offshore. Very bizarre

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Yes just saw the same. He has clearly mentioned dates in April and also says offshore. Very bizarre
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Maybe instead of updating 189 he mistakenly updated on the 190 tracker. Because he has created the case only today

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Kemmie said:


> Congratulations @bourneaaaa pls can you help us update immitracker. I see you are yet to update. God bless you. Thanks.


Congratulations


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

heretic87 said:


> I got a CO contact today -
> 
> EOI - 20/10/2018
> Invite - 19/11/2018
> ...


Could you please tell me which state you applied for?


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

heretic87 said:


> Nope, she was just short of superior (all 7+ bands on IELTS), but looks like when it comes to proving functional English, the test results are valid for 12 months prior to lodging where as main applicant has 3 years validity on his test score
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very inconsistent with what written on both DOHA and IELTS websites. Any members with experience please share your insights about this. Apparently, it's ridiculous when asking dependents english, however which level except functional, to be one year valid only whereas main applicants are 3 years.???

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Very inconsistent with what written on both DOHA and IELTS websites. Any members with experience please share your insights about this. Apparently, it's ridiculous when asking dependents english, however which level except functional, to be one year valid only whereas main applicants are 3 years.???
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Whether it’s ridiculous or not, is not for you or me to judge

The rules are very clear and unambiguous 

If you are using a score to satisfy the functional English requirements, then even if you have straight 90s score, even then it will be valid for only 1 year

You have to live with it and no amount of griping will help

The good thing is that your application is not rejected for this and a new score can be uploaded even after the invite but before the grant, in case you have assumed it to be 3 years 

Cheers


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

NB said:


> Whether it’s ridiculous or not, is not for you or me to judge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey NB, 
What if the score was used for positive skill assessment (accounting) for spouse point and is within the 3 years time frame at lodgement. Will DOHA ask to prove functional again? We have prepared for this by uploading spouses Australian 2 years academic completion and P&Y cert upfront on lodgement day anyway but somehow it's just 'weird' if they ask. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Hey NB,
> What if the score was used for positive skill assessment (accounting) for spouse point and is within the 3 years time frame at lodgement. Will DOHA ask to prove functional again? We have prepared for this by uploading spouses Australian 2 years academic completion and P&Y cert upfront on lodgement day anyway but somehow it's just 'weird' if they ask.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


If you are "claiming" spouse points -

50 in each module in PTE / IELTS Band 6.0


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

SG said:


> If you are "claiming" spouse points -
> 
> 
> 
> 50 in each module in PTE / IELTS Band 6.0


Yup score was proficient. It was a requirement for positive skill assessment of accounting anyway. Guess DOHA really needs those VAC2 payments for continuous operation. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

Hi, does anybody know if I need to request for another overseas police clearance? I lodged my application Dec 14 and my overseas PC expires today, but my AFP is still valid until end of this year. No CO contact yet.


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

HOPE2018 said:


> Could you please tell me which state you applied for?




NSW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Day 180 today. Nothing yet. Lodged on 6th December 2018


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> Day 180 today. Nothing yet. Lodged on 6th December 2018


I can feel your pain. Day 161...


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

You will need at least one of the following to check on VEVO:

- a transaction reference number (TRN)
- a visa grant number
- a visa evidence number

Cheers!



leighmarsh151084 said:


> I'm using an agent. But can you please help me on how I can check like you have done regarding my visa process.
> 
> I've no immi account number etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

am0gh said:


> You will need at least one of the following to check on VEVO:
> 
> - a transaction reference number (TRN)
> - a visa grant number
> ...


if you are on a student visa and want to check what's the status on VEVO what do you use? I mean not the status of the student VISA but the status of the 190?


----------



## Dr 12 (Apr 8, 2016)

Is it mandatory to show proof of funds for 190 visa Victoria?


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

SC190ASAP said:


> Day 180 today. Nothing yet. Lodged on 6th December 2018


Hang in there! You have been so patient all this time, the grant will come soon. The Department is still processing early Dec applications. Continue with your everyday routine - gym, netflix and so forth.
I'm not far from you - 170 days and counting. My agent also mentioned there were 40 applicants before me (who applied from the same processing center as me). layball: I suppose there are a lot of applicants waiting for their grants


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

I have applied through a local agent or immigration consultant and not a MARA agent. My question is if at all the DOHA has contacted my company for any proof or requested more evidence how will I come to know? Will my agent get an email? How will I come to know if any CO is looking into my case or not.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Avcor said:


> Hang in there! You have been so patient all this time, the grant will come soon. The Department is still processing early Dec applications. Continue with your everyday routine - gym, netflix and so forth.
> I'm not far from you - 170 days and counting. My agent also mentioned there were 40 applicants before me (who applied from the same processing center as me). layball: I suppose there are a lot of applicants waiting for their grants



What do you mean by same processing center?


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Avcor said:


> SC190ASAP said:
> 
> 
> > Day 180 today. Nothing yet. Lodged on 6th December 2018
> ...


Thanks for your kind words man. Could you please tell me more about processing center you mentioned? I am offshore currently.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

SC190ASAP said:


> I have applied through a local agent or immigration consultant and not a MARA agent. My question is if at all the DOHA has contacted my company for any proof or requested more evidence how will I come to know? Will my agent get an email? How will I come to know if any CO is looking into my case or not.


From my understanding, your company should inform you regarding contact with DoHA. You can always send them an email, asking the same. Further, an email should also be sent to you/ agent saying, requesting for more employment evidence. 
Though my MARA agent has lodged my application, I have created another immiaccount to monitor the status of my visa application. That way I can see if there are any emails sent to my agent and so forth..


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

SC190ASAP said:


> Thanks for your kind words man. Could you please tell me more about processing center you mentioned? I am offshore currently.





HOPE2018 said:


> What do you mean by same processing center?


When I mean processing centre, I mean the place you would have lodged your visa application with the help of a migration agent. I know processing centre can also mean the department.. my bad! At the visa processing centre, I was advised by my MARA agent that there were 40 applicants (from the same centre I applied at) before me who applied in the 1st and 2nd week of decemeber, awaiting their grants. Hope this is more clear.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

SC190ASAP said:


> Day 180 today. Nothing yet. Lodged on 6th December 2018


Donot worry..nothing yet means you are going to get DG..few more days to go..


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Avcor said:


> When I mean processing centre, I mean the place you would have lodged your visa application with the help of a migration agent. I know processing centre can also mean the department.. my bad! At the visa processing centre, I was advised by my MARA agent that there were 40 applicants (from the same centre I applied at) before me who applied in the 1st and 2nd week of decemeber, awaiting their grants. Hope this is more clear.


I still do not get it. what do you mean by place you have lodged your application? WA? NSW? etc? Whether you apply through an agent or on your own you only submit an online application. I do not get how you can know 40 people waiting at the processing centre? Maybe you should ask some clarification from your agent.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> SC190ASAP said:
> 
> 
> > Day 180 today. Nothing yet. Lodged on 6th December 2018
> ...


Thanks for your kind words!! Hope they come true sooner than the soonest!!


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Usually, after how many months (is it 1 or 2?) a CO is allocated for a new application (in this case 190)?


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

These days its 5-6 months


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

*Query*

CO has asked on Employee reference with 5 main duties. Should I ask my Org to mention only 5 or more will be okay too ?


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> CO has asked on Employee reference with 5 main duties. Should I ask my Org to mention only 5 or more will be okay too ?


If anyone can help as I need to advise my employer. Many thanks


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> Su_Shri said:
> 
> 
> > CO has asked on Employee reference with 5 main duties. Should I ask my Org to mention only 5 or more will be okay too ?
> ...


I'm not an expert but I believe you should mention all the roles you've mentioned in skills assessment. Keep the most important and relevant 5 roles at the top.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

SC190ASAP said:


> I'm not an expert but I believe you should mention all the roles you've mentioned in skills assessment. Keep the most important and relevant 5 roles at the top.


Thanks..


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> I'm not an expert but I believe you should mention all the roles you've mentioned in skills assessment. Keep the most important and relevant 5 roles at the top.




Obviously try and cover them in order of importance and relevance to your occupation code 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

heretic87 said:


> Obviously try and cover them in order of importance and relevance to your occupation code
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, doing. Was just concerned as DIBP mentioned the number. However done


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

I would assume you can use the TRN for your 190 lodgement to track the status.

Per https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/migration/pages/vevo_help_002.aspx, a unique TRN is generated for each application. 

Hope this helps (Hope)  

Cheers!



HOPE2018 said:


> if you are on a student visa and want to check what's the status on VEVO what do you use? I mean not the status of the student VISA but the status of the 190?


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> CO has asked on Employee reference with 5 main duties. Should I ask my Org to mention only 5 or more will be okay too ?




Wht have u submitted before for RnR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

No grants for today?! Any updates?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

nelutla said:


> Wht have u submitted before for RnR
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did and it was on company letterhead. The same one which I submitted to vetassess 

They never contacted my employer.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Da__N said:


> No grants for today?! Any updates?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not any reported. Not even CO contacts

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> I did and it was on company letterhead. The same one which I submitted to vetassess
> 
> 
> 
> They never contacted my employer.




Its surprise after submitting RnR and again they are asking. when did u lodged ur application 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccch (Feb 19, 2019)

Harini227 said:


> Not any reported. Not even CO contacts
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


There is a Philippine couple got 190 grants today, however, = _ = the person who posted it didn't answer my question in relation to lodgment time. 

Finger crossed. Getting our grants soon.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Da__N said:


> No grants for today?! Any updates?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could see a few CO contacts and a grant on myimmitracker.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> Da__N said:
> 
> 
> > No grants for today?! Any updates?
> ...


Yes but nothing for 6 june.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

...


----------



## paras1484 (Apr 25, 2017)

Dear fellow members of the group I am in need of your urgent advice - I have received an email today at 19:47 (IST) from SkillSelect advising me that I have received a message in my SkillSelect Mailbox Account. I have since then checked my SkillSelect account multiple times but I have not seen any new message in the SkillSelect Mailbox. There is no status change in the Immiaccount as well. This has left me confused and somewhat anxious. Has someone else in the group also experienced anything similar? There has not been any CO contact till date. Will appreciate your responses. My case details below for reference:

ANZSCO: 221111 (Accountant General)
State: NSW
Total Points: 85
Lodgement Date: 10th December, 2018

Regards
Paras


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

paras1484 said:


> Dear fellow members of the group I am in need of your urgent advice - I have received an email today at 19:47 (IST) from SkillSelect advising me that I have received a message in my SkillSelect Mailbox Account. I have since then checked my SkillSelect account multiple times but I have not seen any new message in the SkillSelect Mailbox. There is no status change in the Immiaccount as well. This has left me confused and somewhat anxious. Has someone else in the group also experienced anything similar? There has not been any CO contact till date. Will appreciate your responses. My case details below for reference:
> 
> ANZSCO: 221111 (Accountant General)
> State: NSW
> ...




Call DHA and give them your reference number so they can assist you well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Its surprise after submitting RnR and again they are asking. when did u lodged ur application
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Resubmit the same document again, sometimes they do that to delay the cases, or your files got corrupted while uploading, or a kind of verification to see if you’ll upload different documents with different info.

Your lodge date is 23 December??
When exactly you got your CO contact?
offshore or onshore?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drsmabukhari (Feb 22, 2019)

*Granted*

Dear Bourneaaaa,
Thank you for sharing your method of checking visa status. I was facing the same issue bcoz of eid holidays..................Its been Granted .....Finally the golden email has arrived i have not seen it coz of agent office closure however, i checked on Australia's Vevo visa and status is granted as of June 4 after 179 days i.e., 5 months and 28 days.


I am thank full to all who replied to my couple of questions especially NB. Mostly i had been a silent observer and haven't contributed much. 

Nonetheless, I want to Praise the administrator who has provided such a useful platform which not only provides valuable information but also helps to share our feelings and view thus uplifting us when we are down during wait period. Dear All in the end......As rightly said *patience is the key*. 

I have updated Immitrakker and Now my details 

Assess Jul 10, 2018
EOI Jul 18, 2018
Point 65
Subclass 190
Skill 233215 Transport Engineer
Invited Oct 11, 2018
Lodged Dec 8, 2018
PC Oct 4, 2018
HC Jan 9, 2019
Grant Jun 4, 2019
IED Oct 4, 2019
Offshore

Once again Thank you All



bourneaaaa said:


> Thanks NB and congian911.
> 
> I just checked it using Australia's Vevo visa checking service using the transaction ID i had...and its been GRANTED!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

drsmabukhari said:


> Dear Bourneaaaa,
> 
> Thank you for sharing your method of checking visa status. I was facing the same issue bcoz of eid holidays..................Its been Granted .....Finally the golden email has arrived i have not seen it coz of agent office closure however, i checked on Australia's Vevo visa and status is granted as of June 4 after 179 days i.e., 5 months and 28 days.
> 
> ...



Congrats happy to see Dec grant 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

drsmabukhari said:


> Dear Bourneaaaa,
> Thank you for sharing your method of checking visa status. I was facing the same issue bcoz of eid holidays..................Its been Granted .....Finally the golden email has arrived i have not seen it coz of agent office closure however, i checked on Australia's Vevo visa and status is granted as of June 4 after 179 days i.e., 5 months and 28 days.
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Did you upload any resume?


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Congrats happy to see Dec grant
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi,

Can you please inform wether you got CO contact offshore or onshore and your lodge date in your signature 23 December is correct?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

paras1484 said:


> Dear fellow members of the group I am in need of your urgent advice - I have received an email today at 19:47 (IST) from SkillSelect advising me that I have received a message in my SkillSelect Mailbox Account. I have since then checked my SkillSelect account multiple times but I have not seen any new message in the SkillSelect Mailbox. There is no status change in the Immiaccount as well. This has left me confused and somewhat anxious. Has someone else in the group also experienced anything similar? There has not been any CO contact till date. Will appreciate your responses. My case details below for reference:
> 
> ANZSCO: 221111 (Accountant General)
> State: NSW
> ...





Yes ..i did received same message ..hopefully my previous eoi updated...not from the one that I lodged visa.. it's just a message of update of eoi


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

drsmabukhari said:


> Dear Bourneaaaa,
> Thank you for sharing your method of checking visa status. I was facing the same issue bcoz of eid holidays..................Its been Granted .....Finally the golden email has arrived i have not seen it coz of agent office closure however, i checked on Australia's Vevo visa and status is granted as of June 4 after 179 days i.e., 5 months and 28 days.
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations drsmabukhari


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

paras1484 said:


> Dear fellow members of the group I am in need of your urgent advice - I have received an email today at 19:47 (IST) from SkillSelect advising me that I have received a message in my SkillSelect Mailbox Account. I have since then checked my SkillSelect account multiple times but I have not seen any new message in the SkillSelect Mailbox. There is no status change in the Immiaccount as well. This has left me confused and somewhat anxious. Has someone else in the group also experienced anything similar? There has not been any CO contact till date. Will appreciate your responses. My case details below for reference:
> 
> ANZSCO: 221111 (Accountant General)
> State: NSW
> ...


Hi Paras,

Earlier few days back, there were many people who received the same message but couldn't find anything in Skillselect. You are not the only one experiencing this.

Hope you get your Grant soon. Good Luck!


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Da__N said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please inform wether you got CO contact offshore or onshore and your lodge date in your signature 23 December is correct?
> 
> ...




Yea my lodgement date is 23 Dec and Iam offshore didn't received any co contact yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

nelutla said:


> Yea my lodgement date is 23 Dec and Iam offshore didn't received any co contact yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you receive your Grant soon nelutla


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Looks like 189 grants are back. 8 yesterday reported on immitracker which might explain why no 190s were granted yesterday. Maybe COs were focusing on 189.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

HOPE2018 said:


> Looks like 189 grants are back. 8 yesterday reported on immitracker which might explain why no 190s were granted yesterday. Maybe COs were focusing on 189.


Nope just coincidence. Chill.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

congian911 said:


> Nope just coincidence. Chill.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Can't chill anymore unfortunately. Just fed up waiting for the grant.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HOPE2018 said:


> Can't chill anymore unfortunately. Just fed up waiting for the grant.


That’s why I ask members not to use any trackers 
They don’t help you in any constructive way but only create anxiety 
The data is unverified so it can be manipulated to show any results 

Cheers


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

NB said:


> That’s why I ask members not to use any trackers
> They don’t help you in any constructive way but only create anxiety
> The data is unverified so it can be manipulated to show any results
> 
> Cheers


Agree NB but unfortunately I guess it's just human nature.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

HOPE2018 said:


> Agree NB but unfortunately I guess it's just human nature.


Well maybe you can have a look at your whole application and see if any docs need renewal or updates. That might keep you busy for sometime. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

Hey guys, 
Is it required to update PCC if the application is processing more than a year so the initial PCCs got expired by now?


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

AlexOz said:


> Hey guys,
> Is it required to update PCC if the application is processing more than a year so the initial PCCs got expired by now?


Yes if it's not too much of a trouble for you. Better be ready than sorry. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

*Query*

If Employer is saying no for mentioning direct number and salary in Reference letter. Uploading that email in eml format in immiaccount as reply will serve the purpose? I do have only last 6 months payslips. I do have Tax return, 26as, bank statement, PF report (Already provided).


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> If Employer is saying no for mentioning direct number and salary in Reference letter. Uploading that email in eml format in immiaccount as reply will serve the purpose? I do have only last 6 months payslips. I do have Tax return, 26as, bank statement, PF report (Already provided).


yeah should be enough people submitted that as the proof last year


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> If Employer is saying no for mentioning direct number and salary in Reference letter. Uploading that email in eml format in immiaccount as reply will serve the purpose? I do have only last 6 months payslips. I do have Tax return, 26as, bank statement, PF report (Already provided).


Yes, that'll be good to go.
Upload remaining documents - Tax-Returns, Form 26AS, Bank Statement, PF.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks a ton guys. Have one more query: Address in my 26AS and Tax return is different (just noticed). What to do now.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Hi Guys,
Does anyone have more details on STEM qualification for upcoming changes in Nov'19? I mean what degrees/professions will fall into STEM qualification category?

"more points for having certain STEM qualifications"

MTA...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> Thanks a ton guys. Have one more query: Address in my 26AS and Tax return is different (just noticed). What to do now.


Why this discrepancy?
The department will not give any random address

Cheers


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

NB said:


> Why this discrepancy?
> The department will not give any random address
> 
> Cheers


I am also surprised..May be due to the different address in filled form and Pan address.

Can I give a declaration on stamp paper ? What a mess


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> I am also surprised..May be due to the different address in filled form and Pan address.
> 
> Can I give a declaration on stamp paper ? What a mess


Are both the addresses yours at some point of time ?

Cheers


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

NB said:


> Are both the addresses yours at some point of time ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, the address in 26AS is where I lived and got my PAN done. In my returns it shows my actual addresses of that time.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> Yes, the address in 26AS is where I lived and got my PAN done. In my returns it shows my actual addresses of that time.


As long as you have lived in that address at some point of time, and it will be reflected in the form 80, it doesn’t matter

Cheers


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

NB said:


> As long as you have lived in that address at some point of time, and it will be reflected in the form 80, it doesn’t matter
> 
> Cheers


In form 80 address I have mentioned till 10 years only (2007). The address my 26AS has, I was there in years 2005/06.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> In form 80 address I have mentioned till 10 years only (2007). The address my 26AS has, I was there in years 2005/06.


No idea how you will justify not changing that address in your pan cards for several years

Cheers


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Agree..it is like justifying my ignorance..still if anyone have any suggestion..please let me know.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> Agree..it is like justifying my ignorance..still if anyone have any suggestion..please let me know.


just noticed my 26as form address is different from ITR wht i filed, i dont think it will be any problem


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks a ton 😊


----------



## prakshil (Sep 26, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> Thanks a ton 😊


If you still want to have a peace of mind , you can change your PAN address.In 7- 10 days time it would get reflected and you can download your 26A with updated address.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Doing it right away. Many thanks


----------



## Kemmie (Aug 28, 2018)

EOI 14th August 2018
Pre invite 18th September 2018
RPEQ license 21st September 2018
Submitted for nominations 30th sep
ITA QUEENSLAND 190 17th October 
Practice card RPEQ arrives Lagos 1st November
Pcc 7th November 2018
Application lodged 8th November 2018
Documents uploaded 9th November 
Pte spouse uploaded 14th November
Medicals 15th November 2018
CO contact for further employment and tax, pensions and super 29th March 2019

Employment verification via email 29th March 29th 2019

Responded to CO 5th April 2019
Response from EV 2nd April 2019

Grant : 7th June 2019 3.am Nigerian time 

CO: Michael Bew.

Thank you
Jesus.


----------



## Kemmie (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks to everyone on this forum. Thanks to NB. I have also updated immitracker. All the best to everyone waiting. God is good and faithful. Don’t give up.


----------



## fifth (Feb 8, 2019)

Kemmie said:


> Thanks to everyone on this forum. Thanks to NB. I have also updated immitracker. All the best to everyone waiting. God is good and faithful. Don’t give up.



Congrats...!!

Between, what is your job code..?


----------



## fifth (Feb 8, 2019)

Has anyone heard of an invite for these jobs codes..? Do they even consider an application under these job codes..??

ICT Support Engineer	263212
Systems Administrator	262113


----------



## Kemmie (Aug 28, 2018)

fifth said:


> Kemmie said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to everyone on this forum. Thanks to NB. I have also updated immitracker. All the best to everyone waiting. God is good and faithful. Don’t give up.
> ...


Thanks. Mechanical Engineer. Updated immitracker already too


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

Kemmie said:


> EOI 14th August 2018
> Pre invite 18th September 2018
> RPEQ license 21st September 2018
> Submitted for nominations 30th sep
> ...




Congratulations bro! God is good.

Have you submitted any statutory declarations?

Your employment verification was for current job or previous one?

Thanks and congratulations again.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

fifth said:


> Has anyone heard of an invite for these jobs codes..? Do they even consider an application under these job codes..??
> 
> ICT Support Engineer263212
> Systems Administrator262113


Reg 263212 ICT Support Engineer - it is not available on 189 list. Only on 190.
For 190 - individual state list needs to be checked. AFAIK only ACT has it on the list - but again all ICT job codes are listed as Closed occupations. 

But you may want to check the latest 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

Kemmie said:


> EOI 14th August 2018
> Pre invite 18th September 2018
> RPEQ license 21st September 2018
> Submitted for nominations 30th sep
> ...


Many congratulations kemmie

What was the further employment asked by co to be presis?


Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## Kemmie (Aug 28, 2018)

Da__N said:


> Kemmie said:
> 
> 
> > EOI 14th August 2018
> ...


Current employer only .and yes SD only for first job which salary was paid in cash. EV was done by email


----------



## Kemmie (Aug 28, 2018)

KETANKATE94 said:


> Kemmie said:
> 
> 
> > EOI 14th August 2018
> ...


Tax , pensions and super. I had already uploaded . All I did was resubmit again. That’s the co contact precisely.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Kemmie said:


> Thanks. Mechanical Engineer. Updated immitracker already too


Congrats..cheers mate


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

As per immitracker 190:

10 December lodge case for an accountant got CO contact today!

2 December structural engineer got DG today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Da__N said:


> As per immitracker 190:
> 
> 10 December lodge case for an accountant got CO contact today!
> 
> ...


6th December is my lodgement day. Nothing yet.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

SC190ASAP said:


> 6th December is my lodgement day. Nothing yet.




Iam wating for ur update on tracker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> 6th December is my lodgement day. Nothing yet.


Hmm something... a bit delayed just be patient in right time will come...you will receive a DG soon within next week


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

SC190ASAP said:


> 6th December is my lodgement day. Nothing yet.


It will come. You are not far from a DG!! Our wishes with you... I will open a beer in your honor when you get your grant!!


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

nelutla said:


> Iam wating for ur update on tracker
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Itik1983 said:


> Hmm something... a bit delayed just be patient in right time will come...you will receive a DG soon within next week





Avcor said:


> It will come. You are not far from a DG!! Our wishes with you... I will open a beer in your honor when you get your grant!!


I would like to thank each of you personally for such warm words. I feel very fortunate to have well wishers like you all around who make this painful wait a little easy. I wish all of us get a DG at the earliest. Once again thank you all.


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Can there be a day because of the profile code?. i was contacted by co in feb but there is no update as of now.. and i have seen few cases whom co contacted after me and have got the grant. My profile is accountant. really worried it been 6 months since lodgement


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srandha1 said:


> Can there be a day because of the profile code?. i was contacted by co in feb but there is no update as of now.. and i have seen few cases whom co contacted after me and have got the grant. My profile is accountant. really worried it been 6 months since lodgement


Anzsco code and points lose relevance once you get the invite

The complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted decide the time taken for processing 

Cheers


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

A little late to post here. 
We got our Direct Grant for 2 on 31 May 2019 (OFFSHORE)
My wife was the secondary applicant. 

Occupation: Chef
PTE: 17 July 2016 
Skills Assessment positive: 04 July 2018
EOI lodged: 07 July 2018
NSW Invite: 23 Aug
NSW Approval: 03 Oct
Visa Lodged: 26 Nov
Medicals: 08 Dec
Direct Grant: 31 May 2019

Points: 60+5
Age: 30
English: 10
Education: 15
Experience: 5
State Sponsorship: 5

Documents uploaded:

For myself:
1. Form 80
2. Scanned passport copy
3. PCC
4. Birth Certificate
5. Skills Assessment
6. PTE Result
7. Screenshot of confirmation email showing PTE scores sent to DHA
8. College degree & transcripts
9. Salary Slips
10. Work references (RNR, joining letter, leaving letter)
11. Scanned passport size photo without signature
12. Tax Returns, client references, vendor invoices, statement from account, self-declaration notarised(for 4 years of self-employment) 

For wife:
1. Form 80
2. Scanned passport copy 
3. PCC
4. English letter from college
5. College degree & transcripts
6. Marriage certificate 
7. Birth Certificate
8. Scanned passport size photo without signature
9. Relationship evidence (Marriage photos, social media posts etc.) Because we got married just a month before lodging the application

I had uploaded all these documents at the time of lodgement and did not make any changes to application later. We also had each others names endorsed on our passports. Also, my agent did not upload a CV as he said it is not required. 

All the best to everyone waiting for grant. If all your documentation is legit, then it will definitely come in its own sweet time. Just need to be very patient.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

tejasvichugh said:


> A little late to post here.
> We got our Direct Grant for 2 on 31 May 2019 (OFFSHORE)
> My wife was the secondary applicant.
> 
> ...


Another 6 months 5 days. Interesting 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

congian911 said:


> Another 6 months 5 days. Interesting
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk




Seems 6 month is the current trend nowadays..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atulgupta225 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi,
I am applying for 261313 code with 75 +5 (State Sponsorship) = 80 points for 190 visa.
Now every state is saying that fill EOI and wait for invitation before submitting Online Application.
I have filled in EOI for past 2-3 months but there have been no mail received.
Also states are saying to get offer letter from Australian employer in hand before applying.
As i am in India with no one considering my job request, I am confused on how to apply for 190 visa.
- Will state change their criteria for job offer in future.
- How can i get to know which states are open for filling 190 visa.

Is there any hope to get 190 state invitation as there is no mail received with 80 points from states like Victoria, NSW and SA.

Regards,
Atul Gupta


----------



## devendravelegandla (May 29, 2017)

I hope things will more clear from July, 2019. I am also waiting for the invite. I think with 80 Points there is high chance for us to receive invite but it might take another few months. 



atulgupta225 said:


> Hi,
> I am applying for 261313 code with 75 +5 (State Sponsorship) = 80 points for 190 visa.
> Now every state is saying that fill EOI and wait for invitation before submitting Online Application.
> I have filled in EOI for past 2-3 months but there have been no mail received.
> ...


----------



## Meenu636 (Jun 5, 2019)

Is there any graphic designer who has applied for Pr


----------



## puneets20 (Jan 3, 2019)

*Will 189 COs work on 190 applications once free*

hi members,

I was wondering if 189 COs will work on 190 applications once there are much lesser applications to process on 189 side? For past couple of months there are hardly any 189 invites and currently Feb applicants of 189 are getting processed while for 190 its december first week. 

Has anyone seen such trend in the past and is there any hope that we will get processed before 6 months with faster processing from July onwards?


----------



## narendrasvyas (Apr 17, 2018)

puneets20 said:


> hi members,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am also thinking on same lines. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

puneets20 said:


> hi members,
> 
> I was wondering if 189 COs will work on 190 applications once there are much lesser applications to process on 189 side? For past couple of months there are hardly any 189 invites and currently Feb applicants of 189 are getting processed while for 190 its december first week.
> 
> Has anyone seen such trend in the past and is there any hope that we will get processed before 6 months with faster processing from July onwards?


It’s a cycle
Sometimes more 190 seem to be issued and sometimes 189

Moreover you have to remember that only a few percent of all the grants given are reported on the forum or any so called trackers 

So with such little data, don’t make any assumptions and get anxious or frustrated 

The grant will come in its own sweet time 

Cheers


----------



## narendrasvyas (Apr 17, 2018)

I have made mistake in Form 80 question 17, address history for the last 10 years. In date from cell instead of writing MAY 2009, I have mentioned MAY 2010. Application lodged on 25th April, now what should I do.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

narendrasvyas said:


> I have made mistake in Form 80 question 17, address history for the last 10 years. In date from cell instead of writing MAY 2009, I have mentioned MAY 2010. Application lodged on 25th April, now what should I do.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


No big deal

Just file a form 1023

Cheers


----------



## atulgupta225 (Jan 19, 2017)

devendravelegandla said:


> I hope things will more clear from July, 2019. I am also waiting for the invite. I think with 80 Points there is high chance for us to receive invite but it might take another few months.


My main query is that each state is asking for job offer to apply for online application or there are some special condition.

Is it possible that in July that states will remove this criteria of job offer.
Also is there any site or link where I can get to see the latest requirements for each state instead of going through each state site individually.

Regards,
Atul Gupta


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

I would not be able to reply on first question. However for second question , you can try anzsco.com


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

atulgupta225 said:


> My main query is that each state is asking for job offer to apply for online application or there are some special condition.
> 
> Is it possible that in July that states will remove this criteria of job offer.
> Also is there any site or link where I can get to see the latest requirements for each state instead of going through each state site individually.
> ...


It’s not like there are 50 states like USA 
If you don’t have the time or inclination to go through each states individually, maybe you are better off going through a Mara agent

Any site which give aggregate information may not have the latest updates

If you are going to apply directly, you will have to spend a lot of time in researching on each point at every step

Cheers


----------



## bourneaaaa (Mar 18, 2019)

drsmabukhari said:


> Dear Bourneaaaa,
> Thank you for sharing your method of checking visa status. I was facing the same issue bcoz of eid holidays..................Its been Granted .....Finally the golden email has arrived i have not seen it coz of agent office closure however, i checked on Australia's Vevo visa and status is granted as of June 4 after 179 days i.e., 5 months and 28 days.


My pleasure i could be of help! Many congratulations


----------



## Key12356 (May 13, 2019)

Does the grant come faster if you do the application on your own rather than having an agent?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Key12356 said:


> Does the grant come faster if you do the application on your own rather than having an agent?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe not, but an extra pair of eyes to keep you from silly mistakes is always welcomed. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

There are numerous factors that determine the speed of processing - the strength of the evidence presented, the completeness of the application, CO case load, etc.

IMHO having an agent or doing it yourself should not affect the processing time in anyway. 

Cheers!



Key12356 said:


> Does the grant come faster if you do the application on your own rather than having an agent?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

SG said:


> Hi Paras,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry for the late reply. I experienced the same as well. This was to inform me that an inactive EOI associated with my email had expired.

This message in my case came because I had logged in to skillselect through multiple EOIs but only went ahead with finalizing one. The others that were dormant were set to expire since it had been 2 years since they were created. As you are aware, immi purges EOIs that are dormant at 2 years. Therefore, the messages that I got was pertaining to old EOIs. Unnecessary excitement while I was waiting for a grant. 

Not sure if you are experiencing the same but hope this helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puneets20 (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi. I have logged my application on May 16 on my own and as i understood from the immi website, i uploaded colored scanned copied of the documents that were originally in color and certified copies of the ones that were in black-and-white originally (a few salary slips, etc.). Someone told me that all docs should have been certified even ACS and PTE reports. 

Can someone please suggest the right process?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

puneets20 said:


> Hi. I have logged my application on May 16 on my own and as i understood from the immi website, i uploaded colored scanned copied of the documents that were originally in color and certified copies of the ones that were in black-and-white originally (a few salary slips, etc.). Someone told me that all docs should have been certified even ACS and PTE reports.
> 
> Can someone please suggest the right process?


You have done correctly 

Relax

Cheers


----------



## atulgupta225 (Jan 19, 2017)

NB said:


> It’s not like there are 50 states like USA
> If you don’t have the time or inclination to go through each states individually, maybe you are better off going through a Mara agent
> 
> Any site which give aggregate information may not have the latest updates
> ...


Thanks for the information.
I am going through the states site and its showing that 190 visa is mostly closed for my code 261313.
They are asking for job offer in hand for offshore candidates.
So is there any hope that from July they might remove this constraint or should i apply for 489 visa now.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

atulgupta225 said:


> My main query is that each state is asking for job offer to apply for online application or there are some special condition.
> 
> Is it possible that in July that states will remove this criteria of job offer.
> Also is there any site or link where I can get to see the latest requirements for each state instead of going through each state site individually.
> ...


Hi Atul,

1. Check each state website individually.

2. You will have to wait do some research on your own as well and wait patiently.

Good Luck!


----------



## atulgupta225 (Jan 19, 2017)

SG said:


> Hi Atul,
> 
> 1. Check each state website individually.
> 
> ...



I am waiting since past 3+ months since i have filed my EOI for states like NSW, Victoria and SA with 80 points.
Till now no invitation received for my code 261313 and now I am bit confused how long to wait or go with 489 visa.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

atulgupta225 said:


> I am waiting since past 3+ months since i have filed my EOI for states like NSW, Victoria and SA with 80 points.
> Till now no invitation received for my code 261313 and now I am bit confused how long to wait or go with 489 visa.


Hi Atul,

The only thing is to wait. 
Don't count days, it will only increase your anxiety levels. 
Have faith and patience. 

Wish you receive your Invitation soon.

No one can predict invitations!

Good Luck!


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

SG said:


> atulgupta225 said:
> 
> 
> > I am waiting since past 3+ months since i have filed my EOI for states like NSW, Victoria and SA with 80 points.
> ...



Sorry to say but u dnt have any other option if u need it..
I waited around 9 months n finally received ..normally people used to get within 3-4 weeks sometime like that...but that time I waited for around 9 months..3 months after submitting EOI, I received invitation to apply for nomination and after 6 months from the date I applied I got nominated/invitation to apply PR...say around 9 months to receive it..and then applied PR..
As I applied offshore with no English test.. may be because of this I dnt know..


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Hi Members! 

Can someone please tell me that when CO contact, does he/she messages on ImmiAccount or on our email account? 

I am a bit confused


----------



## vattic (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi All,

I got an invitation from ACT 190. But it was for an application which I incorrectly submitted as 60pts ( I confirmed my relatives are in ACT which is not). I had submitted a new application for 50 pts but the invitation received based on the 60 pts. Should I leave the invitation to expire?

Vattic


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Hi Members!
> 
> Can someone please tell me that when CO contact, does he/she messages on ImmiAccount or on our email account?
> 
> I am a bit confused


On both actually.


----------



## narendrasvyas (Apr 17, 2018)

vattic said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got an invitation from ACT 190. But it was for an application which I incorrectly submitted as 60pts ( I confirmed my relatives are in ACT which is not). I had submitted a new application for 50 pts but the invitation received based on the 60 pts. Should I leave the invitation to expire?
> 
> Vattic


Don't apply, let it expire.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Hi Members!
> 
> Can someone please tell me that when CO contact, does he/she messages on ImmiAccount or on our email account?
> 
> I am a bit confused


You will receive the email and you can see it in the Messages TAB in your ImmiAccount.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

SG said:


> You will receive the email and you can see it in the Messages TAB in your ImmiAccount.


Thank You, SG.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> On both actually.


Thanks


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

As per my immigration consultant, one person received his grant today. He had lodged on 1st December 2018. I am not sure whether he is on myimmitracker and updated it. But there is a grant today for 1st Dec for sure which is a good news. Day 185 today of my wait but nothing yet.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

SC190ASAP said:


> As per my immigration consultant, one person received his grant today. He had lodged on 1st December 2018. I am not sure whether he is on myimmitracker and updated it. But there is a grant today for 1st Dec for sure which is a good news. Day 185 today of my wait but nothing yet.


I was just going to ask if there are any grants reported today. Thanking for reporting it.


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Hi Members!
> 
> Can someone please tell me that when CO contact, does he/she messages on ImmiAccount or on our email account?
> 
> I am a bit confused


When did u lodged ur visa? Can u share the timeline please?

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## hena15 (Feb 1, 2019)

atulgupta225 said:


> I am waiting since past 3+ months since i have filed my EOI for states like NSW, Victoria and SA with 80 points.
> Till now no invitation received for my code 261313 and now I am bit confused how long to wait or go with 489 visa.


I am in the same boat. I am also waiting since past 3 months to get an invitation from VIC or NSW. My code is 261111.

I don't what is taking it so long


----------



## hena15 (Feb 1, 2019)

Leverd said:


> Sorry to say but u dnt have any other option if u need it..
> I waited around 9 months n finally received ..normally people used to get within 3-4 weeks sometime like that...but that time I waited for around 9 months..3 months after submitting EOI, I received invitation to apply for nomination and after 6 months from the date I applied I got nominated/invitation to apply PR...say around 9 months to receive it..and then applied PR..
> As I applied offshore with no English test.. may be because of this I dnt know..


That's quite a long time.. What is your code?


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

KETANKATE94 said:


> When did u lodged ur visa? Can u share the timeline please?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


You can see it on my signature.


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> You can see it on my signature.


Thanks. Can u share visa lodged date?

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## paras1484 (Apr 25, 2017)

Da__N said:


> As per immitracker 190:
> 
> 10 December lodge case for an accountant got CO contact today!
> 
> ...


Hi Da__N and other fellow forum members,

Apologies for the late response. I am at the hospital as my son is unwell and I have limited internet connectivity. 

I am that accountant who received a CO (Adelaide team) query on 08th June. I lodged the application on 10th December, 2018 and this is the first CO contact since then. My CO query details are as below:

1. I have been asked to provide the employee reference letters and duty statement on the company letter head for my work experience - I previously submitted the statutory declarations on the court stamp paper signed by my colleagues. Can you please guide if I should challenge the CO request and ask her to consider the statutory declarations only? I would also like to mention here that I have received the R&R for one of my previous employers but there are some changes to what I submitted by way of statutory declarations and what I have later received on company letter head. They both are 80% similar (3/13 roles missing in the company letter head R&R) but will that cause a problem now if I submit the changed R&R on the company letter head? I can also look to get the R&R for my current employer on the company letter head.

2. CO has asked me to 'Send PTE Scores' through the PTE website for verification - My PTE score is now expired and I didn't opt for sharing the scores automatically with DHA at the time of registration due to lack of awareness. I have already touch-base with PTE authority and they are also unable to pull out my scores now. Are you aware if there is a way that CO is able to access my scores if they choose to directly liaise with PTE. I can make that request to the CO. I can confirm that at the time of lodgement my PTE scores were still valid.

3. A copy of my CV - This was also already attached.

Would be very thankful for your responses and guidance.

Regards
Paras


----------



## paras1484 (Apr 25, 2017)

heretic87 said:


> Sorry for the late reply. I experienced the same as well. This was to inform me that an inactive EOI associated with my email had expired.
> 
> This message in my case came because I had logged in to skillselect through multiple EOIs but only went ahead with finalizing one. The others that were dormant were set to expire since it had been 2 years since they were created. As you are aware, immi purges EOIs that are dormant at 2 years. Therefore, the messages that I got was pertaining to old EOIs. Unnecessary excitement while I was waiting for a grant.
> 
> ...


Hi Heretic87,

Thank you mate, that was exactly the reason which I realised after posting. My 189 EOI is soon going to be expired as well. Very thankful to God that I was able to secure an invite through 190 EOI.

Regards
Paras


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

paras1484 said:


> Hi Da__N and other fellow forum members,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey why nowadays CO are requesting do RnR on company letter head though we have submitted SD, have u submitted any additional proof of ur colleague who have given u SD like payslip or anything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramt (Feb 21, 2019)

*Query on lodging 482 visa when 190 under progress.*

Hi All,

I have lodged Skilled Migration Visa 190 (SA State) for Developer Programmer on 3rd April 2019. Below is my query.

My current company wants me to be either on 190 or 482 to continue working with them and bridging visa are not allowed.

If I lodge Visa 482(Temporary Skill Shortage Visa), and my Skilled Visa 190 approves first (say on 20th June) and 482 Visa approved next (on 21st June), what will happen to my 190 Visa?
Will be in-active (but Granted) until my 482 visa expires? Or will be go off completely?

Current Visa (457) – Expires on 20th Aug 2019.
Bridging Visa A (190)– Granted (Activates on 21st Aug 2019).
Skilled Migration Visa 190 – Lodged on April 3rd 2019, CO not assigned.

Please help.


----------



## paras1484 (Apr 25, 2017)

No idea why they are coming back to ask for R&R on company letter head. To back up my employment claim, I already attached the payslips, bank statements and F-16 for last 8 years. Also I attached payslips for my colleagues who signed the statutory declaration as a proof of their employment.


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

paras1484 said:


> Hi Da__N and other fellow forum members,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strange why CO are asking RNR nowadays

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## paras1484 (Apr 25, 2017)

Looks like more of a grant delaying tactic to me more than anything else.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

paras1484 said:


> No idea why they are coming back to ask for R&R on company letter head. To back up my employment claim, I already attached the payslips, bank statements and F-16 for last 8 years. Also I attached payslips for my colleagues who signed the statutory declaration as a proof of their employment.




Surprised now Iam little bit worried for present company I have submitted SD I don't know how to ask them now RnR on company letter head 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

paras1484 said:


> Looks like more of a grant delaying tactic to me more than anything else.


I also feel the same..they are just delaying the grants.


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

Iscah have posted a note/clarification on their fb page re 190 grants slowdown :



> We had received many comments about the belief that DHA had slowed down 190 visa grants since around December 2018. And asking why that was.
> 
> We have confirmation now from DHA that they have continued to grant 190 visas since then at the following pace ..
> 
> ...


They don't make mention of the reason for the slowdown but only stating what we already know


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Su_Shri said:


> I also feel the same..they are just delaying the grants.


Yup we were asked today to provide oversea education cerificate that is clearly irrelevant to the case whatsoever. Hope CO is having a good time as I am. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

nelutla said:


> Surprised now Iam little bit worried for present company I have submitted SD I don't know how to ask them now RnR on company letter head
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got it from the present company stating I need it to do a course, and they want to know what are my R&R, based on which they will admit me in. I got it!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ramt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged Skilled Migration Visa 190 (SA State) for Developer Programmer on 3rd April 2019. Below is my query.
> 
> ...


The moment the 482 is issued, the 190 will stand cancelled
It cannot be revived
You have to restart the process again right from EOI stage if you still want the PR

You have to be very nimble and apply To withdraw the 482 the moment the 190 is issued
There is no other alternative 

Cheers


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

vyks365 said:


> Iscah have posted a note/clarification on their fb page re 190 grants slowdown :
> 
> 
> 
> They don't make mention of the reason for the slowdown but only stating what we already know



_Apr-19 473_

Does that mean they granted 473 cases in April? If so, doesn't that mean they clearly slowed down grants in April? 

or 473 April lodged cases got granted?

Any idea?


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

aise said:


> _Apr-19 473_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have granted 473 cases in April 2019 - not April 2019 lodgements. They haven't even got past Dec 2018 mid yet

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Harini227 said:


> They have granted 473 cases in April 2019 - not April 2019 lodgements. They haven't even got past Dec 2018 mid yet
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


yup, that sounds about right. Hoping DHA clears atleast Dec 2018 lodgements by the end of June. 176 days and counting..


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Agree. Still waiting since 27 December. God knows when they will reach end of December


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

According to DoHA they granted 2342 cases in December 2018 and only 50 of them reported their grants to the immitracker. So yes, Immitracker shows very very small piece of the grants. I wish more people would update their status.. But anyway... I am grateful since it is the only indicator we have.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

aise said:


> According to DoHA they granted 2342 cases in December 2018 and only 50 of them reported their grants to the immitracker. So yes, Immitracker shows very very small piece of the grants. I wish more people would update their status.. But anyway... I am grateful since it is the only indicator we have.


If only people did. Most of them, may not have immitracker. The numbers released by DoHA are good indication 190 visas are still processed, albeit at a slower rate. Hopefully the number of grants increase in June.


----------



## fomhannen (May 31, 2019)

Hafiztariq1985 said:


> Hafiztariq1985 said:
> Original Post
> I got s57 natural justice letter bec English course is cancelled or not varifiable I want to send them evidence should I attached in my immi account ?
> 
> ...


Any update on your case??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aise said:


> According to DoHA they granted 2342 cases in December 2018 and only 50 of them reported their grants to the immitracker. So yes, Immitracker shows very very small piece of the grants. I wish more people would update their status.. But anyway... I am grateful since it is the only indicator we have.


I fail to understand what good a indicator does, if it only misleads you

These trackers were claiming that they have data of nearly 10% of all applicants and now you can see for yourself it is closer to 2%
Moreover even this data is suspect as its unverified 

Stay away from trackers, and believe the processing timelines released by the department every month, and your life will be much more stress free

Cheers


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Avcor said:


> aise said:
> 
> 
> > According to DoHA they granted 2342 cases in December 2018 and only 50 of them reported their grants to the immitracker. So yes, Immitracker shows very very small piece of the grants. I wish more people would update their status.. But anyway... I am grateful since it is the only indicator we have.
> ...


Hoping for the same too


----------



## chongchien (Aug 24, 2018)

paras1484 said:


> No idea why they are coming back to ask for R&R on company letter head. To back up my employment claim, I already attached the payslips, bank statements and F-16 for last 8 years. Also I attached payslips for my colleagues who signed the statutory declaration as a proof of their employment.


Hi Paras, May I know if you did a skilled employment assessment as accountant and submitted that with your visa application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

paras1484 said:


> No idea why they are coming back to ask for R&R on company letter head. To back up my employment claim, I already attached the payslips, bank statements and F-16 for last 8 years. Also I attached payslips for my colleagues who signed the statutory declaration as a proof of their employment.


The RnR can never be verified with the evidence that you have submitted 
The RnR on SD can also be manipulated as they have no way of verifying that the issuer was actually your supervisor or not and if he is telling the truth or not 
Hence the request for RnR on official letterhead as the chances of HR lying officially is very low

Cheers


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

NB said:


> The RnR can never be verified with the evidence that you have submitted
> The RnR on SD can also be manipulated as they have no way of verifying that the issuer was actually your supervisor or not and if he is telling the truth or not
> Hence the request for RnR on official letterhead as the chances of HR lying officially is very low
> 
> Cheers


What do in case of few companies not providing RNR letter?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

NB said:


> The RnR can never be verified with the evidence that you have submitted
> The RnR on SD can also be manipulated as they have no way of verifying that the issuer was actually your supervisor or not and if he is telling the truth or not
> Hence the request for RnR on official letterhead as the chances of HR lying officially is very low
> 
> Cheers


I completely agree with NB, unless you are able to prove that the person who has signed for you on the SD is your supervisor or manager. Maybe, if possible you can get your HR to mention on the letter that so and so is your manager. It will prove to an extent that your SD can be relied on. 

Well, thats why - its important to have a good relationship with the HR, or find one person in there who can help you on such matters. And that is exactly how I managed to get it from the current and the previous employer on the letterhead(I had gotten the letter when I was an employee there).


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

I submitted my R&R on official letter head. However, i still received email asking for the same. Only missing thing on R&R was my salary. for salary I did provide my Form 16, Bank Statement, PF, Payslips.


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

That is a surprise to me. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccch (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi, I am updating everyone waiting.
Got my grant this morning.

EOI 190 NSW: 28 June 2018 (60 + 5 points)
NSW Invite: 17 Oct 2018
Nomination Submitted: 19 Oct 2018 (Offshore)
Nomination Approval & ITA received: 20 Nov 2018
190 Visa Application: 11 Dec 2018 (Offshore applied, then Onshore)
Permanent Resident Visa of Australia Grant: 12 June 2018
Grant in Days: 183

Good luck. It is moving slowly, but it is moving.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> I submitted my R&R on official letter head. However, i still received email asking for the same. Only missing thing on R&R was my salary. for salary I did provide my Form 16, Bank Statement, PF, Payslips.


Hi Su Shri,
Did you submit a new R&R by including your salary details? or did you just highlight that payslips and Contract letters contain your salary info?.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

KETANKATE94 said:


> Thanks. Can u share visa lodged date?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


5th of April 2019.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

ccch said:


> Hi, I am updating everyone waiting.
> Got my grant this morning.
> 
> EOI 190 NSW: 28 June 2018 (60 + 5 points)
> ...


Congratulations ccch 

Good to see 190 movements


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Hi Su Shri,
> Did you submit a new R&R by including your salary details? or did you just highlight that payslips and Contract letters contain your salary info?.


My HR denied the request saying they follow standard format. I have provided highlighted bank statement, payslip, PF statement and form 16. I uploaded that email as email as well which I received from HR in eml format.


----------



## fomhannen (May 31, 2019)

ccch said:


> Hi, I am updating everyone waiting.
> Got my grant this morning.
> 
> EOI 190 NSW: 28 June 2018 (60 + 5 points)
> ...


Congrats mate, wish you a happy life there, i guss typing error on grant day 2018 instead 19.
Good luck my friend and please update immitracker if you have account there.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

ccch said:


> Hi, I am updating everyone waiting.
> 
> Got my grant this morning.
> 
> ...


Happy for you mate. Now go celebrating with a proper barbie and some low carb beers.

And, how could you become onshore during the process? Mind sharing?

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

@SC190ASAP any news? layball:


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Avcor said:


> @SC190ASAP any news?


Nothing yet. This wait is excruciating.


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

You will soon get confirmation on the grant...just a few days more


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

aussiedesi said:


> You will soon get confirmation on the grant...just a few days more


I hope so. I've started losing my patience now.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

My immigration consultant says that a lot of December lodgements have received CO contact within 3-4 months of filing for visa for more evidence. I did not receive any such contact. I'm hoping to get a DG. Fingers crossed.


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Guys, wanted to confirm,
initial entry can be done by the grant holders in different dates and need not be together.


----------



## saju223 (Jan 29, 2019)

Lodging 600 subclass visa while VISA 190 is being processed.
Do I need to update my 190 application in immi account?


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> Avcor said:
> 
> 
> > @SC190ASAP any news?
> ...


Agree that the wait is horrible. I haven't received any CO contact either. Let's keep our fingers crossed for a DG.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saju223 said:


> Lodging 600 subclass visa while VISA 190 is being processed.
> Do I need to update my 190 application in immi account?


Nothing required

However I hope you are aware that if by chance the 190 is issued earlier and the 600 later, then the 190 will stand cancelled 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sidd_oza said:


> Guys, wanted to confirm,
> initial entry can be done by the grant holders in different dates and need not be together.


Correct
Just make sure that all of you do it before the IED 

Cheers


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> I hope so. I've started losing my patience now.


just chillout...relax ..this is how DHA is trying to test your patience and temper on such manner and mostly now a days delay are sort of excuse from them although they still in progress to grant visa with a short period of time. Only DHA knows....

soon before end of this month you will receive the Grant...


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

SC190ASAP said:


> My immigration consultant says that a lot of December lodgements have received CO contact within 3-4 months of filing for visa for more evidence. I did not receive any such contact. I'm hoping to get a DG. Fingers crossed.



Oh really? I did not get any CO contact either. I am 10 days after you. Hope we all get direct grants...


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Global Visa Processing times have been updated (according to last updated, at the bottom of the screen: 12th June). Looks like processing time for 190 visas has not changed. Hope this is not the final update, and we see a drop in processing time. 

It is terrible how processing time keeps increasing for 190 visas, and the backlog keeps ballooning. :rant:


----------



## saju223 (Jan 29, 2019)

NB said:


> saju223 said:
> 
> 
> > Lodging 600 subclass visa while VISA 190 is being processed.
> ...


VISA application for 190 was lodged on Feb 2nd, it looks highly unlikely to get it before the 600.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saju223 said:


> VISA application for 190 was lodged on Feb 2nd, it looks highly unlikely to get it before the 600.


One can never be complacent 
Last year after invite I took 15 days to upload my documents and then within 15 days I got my grant
The processing time was 6-8 months even then

Cheers


----------



## saju223 (Jan 29, 2019)

NB said:


> saju223 said:
> 
> 
> > VISA application for 190 was lodged on Feb 2nd, it looks highly unlikely to get it before the 600.
> ...


Agree, the trip is for some important meeting funded by my employer. I will now pray for grant after July 19.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Avcor said:


> Global Visa Processing times have been updated (according to last updated, at the bottom of the screen: 12th June). Looks like processing time for 190 visas has not changed. Hope this is not the final update, and we see a drop in processing time.
> 
> 
> 
> It is terrible how processing time keeps increasing for 190 visas, and the backlog keeps ballooning. :rant:


Yeah and some co contacts are just plain silly. People after having their PR granted should all join DOHA and give these case officers a hand handling this. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## ccch (Feb 19, 2019)

fomhannen said:


> Congrats mate, wish you a happy life there, i guss typing error on grant day 2018 instead 19.
> Good luck my friend and please update immitracker if you have account there.



Oops, thanks for pointing that out. I was in a hurry to go outside. I didn't want to update people too late lol as I know when there is no grants, that's more frustrating


----------



## ccch (Feb 19, 2019)

congian911 said:


> Happy for you mate. Now go celebrating with a proper barbie and some low carb beers.
> 
> And, how could you become onshore during the process? Mind sharing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


485 graduate visa


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info NB.. 
All of us have received IED exemption. It is clearly mentioned in the letter exempting all of us. 


NB said:


> sidd_oza said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, wanted to confirm,
> ...


----------



## Riquez (Jun 12, 2019)

Hello everyone, I'm new to this forum, could please anyone help me with information: 
- I submitted my EoI in April 2019. 
- I got an invitation to lodge 190 visa application two days ago.

Now my EoI is locked for 60 days, and I should upload my documents claiming my points. 

The issue I have is that 2 weeks ago I got citizenship of another country, and in my EoI (which was launched in April) it doesn't state that. I guess I should have updated my EoI immediately, but it totally slipped my mind. 

What shall I do now? I can't update my EoI now, can I launch it without that information, and then upload it additionally, can I do that, or not? I waited for few years to be in this position, I don't want to throw perhaps my only chance because of that. 
Please advice...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Riquez said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to this forum, could please anyone help me with information:
> - I submitted my EoI in April 2019.
> - I got an invitation to lodge 190 visa application two days ago.
> 
> ...


You have dual citizenship or you have surrendered the citizenship mentioned in the EOI ?

Cheers


----------



## Riquez (Jun 12, 2019)

NB said:


> You have dual citizenship or you have surrendered the citizenship mentioned in the EOI ?
> 
> Cheers


I have now dual citizenship (received based on a marriage, not Australian of course), but at the time when I lodged EoI I have only citizenship from my native country, and forgot to update EoI when I received dual couple of weeks ago. Now that I got invitation to apply, my EoI is locked, so I cannot update it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Riquez said:


> I have now dual citizenship (received based on a marriage, not Australian of course), but at the time when I lodged EoI I have only citizenship from my native country, and forgot to update EoI when I received dual couple of weeks ago. Now that I got invitation to apply, my EoI is locked, so I cannot update it.


I don’t think it will be a big issue
You can declare the same in your application 

But get a professional opinion from a Mara agent
It will be money well spent

Cheers


----------



## Riquez (Jun 12, 2019)

NB said:


> I don’t think it will be a big issue
> You can declare the same in your application
> 
> But get a professional opinion from a Mara agent
> ...


Thanks, I will, I will book a consultation with MARA agent.

Cheers


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

ccch said:


> Hi, I am updating everyone waiting.
> 
> Got my grant this morning.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the update. Mind shariG IED? Congrats and all the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paawillie (Jan 30, 2019)

ccch congrats, great news. This took you just 6 months. I wish mine lasts only 6months too. what is your occupation though ? cheers


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

*221111*

Have any accountants (221111) who lodged in December 2018 received CO Contacts or grants in the forum?


----------



## atulgupta225 (Jan 19, 2017)

Leverd said:


> Sorry to say but u dnt have any other option if u need it..
> I waited around 9 months n finally received ..normally people used to get within 3-4 weeks sometime like that...but that time I waited for around 9 months..3 months after submitting EOI, I received invitation to apply for nomination and after 6 months from the date I applied I got nominated/invitation to apply PR...say around 9 months to receive it..and then applied PR..
> As I applied offshore with no English test.. may be because of this I dnt know..


Thanks for your reply, I am also waiting and in hope that from July 2019 onward they may invite more for 190 visa.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

HOPE2018 said:


> Have any accountants (221111) who lodged in December 2018 received CO Contacts or grants in the forum?


Yes, just couple of days ago. Very unnecessary request from the department it was. Lodgement was on the 11th of Dec offshore.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

congian911 said:


> Yes, just couple of days ago. Very unnecessary request from the department it was. Lodgement was on the 11th of Dec offshore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Good to know. I am also waiting and lodged on 27 December.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

HOPE2018 said:


> Good to know. I am also waiting and lodged on 27 December.


Yea just be patient, you will most likely hear from them by the end of this month the latest. Wish you a DG.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

congian911 said:


> Yea just be patient, you will most likely hear from them by the end of this month the latest. Wish you a DG.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


I have no high hopes but fingers crossed to hear something as well as a DG!


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi,

i lodged visa 190 on 5-feb-19, i just checked my skillset login and found they have sent me a letter stating that my EOI has been suspended on 4-Mar-19 untill decision of my case. i want to know what would be my lodged date 05-Feb-19 or 04-Mar-19........???? i my medicals was on 04-mar-19. i submitted fee on 05-feb-19.

Regards,


----------



## daphne12 (Mar 13, 2019)

congian911 said:


> Yes, just couple of days ago. Very unnecessary request from the department it was. Lodgement was on the 11th of Dec offshore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


What was the contact for?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

sahir01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i lodged visa 190 on 5-feb-19, i just checked my skillset login and found they have sent me a letter stating that my EOI has been suspended on 4-Mar-19 untill decision of my case. i want to know what would be my lodged date 05-Feb-19 or 04-Mar-19........???? i my medicals was on 04-mar-19. i submitted fee on 05-feb-19.
> 
> Regards,


5th feb


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

daphne12 said:


> What was the contact for?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


They want our oversea education evidences. We both graduated in Australia and stayed there for 5 years before hence no idea why on earth they want that as we already submitted our Australian degrees and positive skill assessments. Could have been because we included the information in form 80 so they ask for proof or it's just the way it is for the department. Anyway I am in no rush now but will be if not hearing back from them in Sep. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

sahir01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i lodged visa 190 on 5-feb-19, i just checked my skillset login and found they have sent me a letter stating that my EOI has been suspended on 4-Mar-19 untill decision of my case. i want to know what would be my lodged date 05-Feb-19 or 04-Mar-19........???? i my medicals was on 04-mar-19. i submitted fee on 05-feb-19.
> 
> Regards,


Hi Sahir,

1. Log in to ImmiAccount to see your Lodgement date.

2. This is the message in a PDF document received that you must have seen in your skillselect:

"Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on DD MMM YYYY as you have lodged a visa application".


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> 5th feb


hahahah
Love you brother...........that is exactly what i was expecting answer.......!!! :kiss:

but my fingers are crossed. :fingerscrossed:

Regards


----------



## puneets20 (Jan 3, 2019)

a lot of people on 189 list are getting grants in less than 45 days.. man they need to speed up the 190 lot as well..


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

SG said:


> Hi Sahir,
> 
> 1. Log in to ImmiAccount to see your Lodgement date.
> 
> ...



My Lodged date in immiaccount is 05-feb-19. and you are 100% right i got pdf letter showing same info. 

Thanks for guidance .


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

sahir01 said:


> My Lodged date in immiaccount is 05-feb-19. and you are 100% right i got pdf letter showing same info.
> 
> Thanks for guidance .


Sahir, once the visa fees is paid, this PDF is generated.

*** One cannot apply for 2 visas using the same EOI and therefore the EOI has been suspended.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

puneets20 said:


> a lot of people on 189 list are getting grants in less than 45 days.. man they need to speed up the 190 lot as well..


190 looks hopeless the last few days. It was initially moving but now looks as though it is stagnant again.


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

HOPE2018 said:


> 190 looks hopeless the last few days. It was initially moving but now looks as though it is stagnant again.


Month	Grants
Nov-18	2,392
Dec-18	2,342
Jan-19	1,836
Feb-19	1,818
Mar-19	1,499
Apr-19	473

This is how number of grants are consistently going down. April 2019 was worst of all. Not sure about May and June numbers. I wish DHA clears December 2018 this month and start Jan 19


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

*2613* nsw*

any idea why 2613* job ids for NSW are not getting grant since Nov 2018????? It is such a longgggg wait....unlike 189 people who are easily getting within 3-4months.


----------



## chongchien (Aug 24, 2018)

Achaldoshi said:


> Month	Grants
> Nov-18	2,392
> Dec-18	2,342
> Jan-19	1,836
> ...


Is there a quota for 190?


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

chongchien said:


> Is there a quota for 190?


Even if there is one, I don't think they have reached it

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi, do you how long is the current timeframe for NT grads? And I guess the duration for your friend was too much. I know a number of NT grads received SS within 2/3 weeks. 1 friend applied with spouse in dec. and got SS in March. All others applied single, even a friend got SS for 489 in 1 month after calling NT department as his visa was expiring. I don't know whether having a dependent is causing the SS delay. I have a similar case, would like to apply with spouse in July but unsure how long it'll take. My student visa expiring in late August and I don't prefer to go for 485


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

*onshore timeline*



Darwin onshore said:


> No she applied by her self . I applied by my self as well . Lodgement date : 20 December 2018. NT sponsership 65 points Accountant ( onshore applicant)


Hi, do you how long is the current timeframe for NT grads? And I guess the duration for your friend was too much. I know a number of NT grads received SS within 2/3 weeks. 1 friend applied with spouse in dec. and got SS in March. All others applied single, even a friend got SS for 489 in 1 month after calling NT department as his visa was expiring. I don't know whether having a dependent is causing the SS delay. I have a similar case, would like to apply with spouse in July but unsure how long it'll take. My student visa expiring in late August and I don't prefer to go for 485


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pabna said:


> Hi, do you how long is the current timeframe for NT grads? And I guess the duration for your friend was too much. I know a number of NT grads received SS within 2/3 weeks. 1 friend applied with spouse in dec. and got SS in March. All others applied single, even a friend got SS for 489 in 1 month after calling NT department as his visa was expiring. I don't know whether having a dependent is causing the SS delay. I have a similar case, would like to apply with spouse in July but unsure how long it'll take. My student visa expiring in late August and I don't prefer to go for 485


This thread is for applicants who have already got the sponsorship and are awaiting the grant

Better to post in the thread more suited for your case
You will get much better and credible information 

Cheers


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Hi pbna yes I am a NT graduate and I got my nomination in 9 days I applied my sponsorship on 6 December 2018 and my sponsorship was approved on 17 December 2018.


----------



## ccch (Feb 19, 2019)

paawillie said:


> ccch congrats, great news. This took you just 6 months. I wish mine lasts only 6months too. what is your occupation though ? cheers


solicitor


----------



## tauseefafzal (Nov 2, 2018)

Application Lodged on 29-Apr-2019 for 190-VIC, still waiting for CO to be assigned. How much time it takes these days to hear anything from CO?



----------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 262112 (ICT Security Specialist)
ACS Skill Assessment: 15-Jan-2019
EOI: 17-Jan-2019 (190 VIC)
Points: 80 - (Age 25+English 20+Education 15+State Nomination 5+Experience 10+Partner Skills 5)
State Nomination Applied: 02-Feb-2019 (for VIC)
State Nomination Received: 17-Mar-2019 (VIC)
Visa Lodged: 29-Apr-2019
PCC: 20-May-2019
HC: 13-Jun-2019
Grant: :fingerscrossed:
IED: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hello everyone. 

I got an invitation to apply for 190 visa. I have to related questions (I hope this is the good thread for it) if someone can help me:
- My husband passed PTE test 16 months ago (with overall score 68). I know PTE is valid for 2 years, but I read somewhere that your partner English should not be older than 12 months. is that correct, does he need to retake the test?

- Second question is regarding medical examinations. How and when do I do that, shall I do it within these 60 days I'm preparing all documents for visa, or shall it be done after submission? It says that I need HAP ID from Home Affairs, but how & when do I get it? 

Grateful for your feedback...thank you!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I got an invitation to apply for 190 visa. I have to related questions (I hope this is the good thread for it) if someone can help me:
> - My husband passed PTE test 16 months ago (with overall score 68). I know PTE is valid for 2 years, but I read somewhere that your partner English should not be older than 12 months. is that correct, does he need to retake the test?
> ...


1. The PTEA scores have expired
He will need to retake it
But I hope you aRe aware of the other routes available to prove functional English like school and college study in English medium
Have you considered them ?

2. You can generate your own hap id and get the tests done

<*SNIP*> *see "Inappropriate cointent", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*

Choose 189 as the visa as you will not find 190 in the list

Alternatively you can wait for the co to generate it for you

Cheers


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

NB said:


> 1. The PTEA scores have expired
> He will need to retake it
> But I hope you aRe aware of the other routes available to prove functional English like school and college study in English medium
> Have you considered them ?
> ...


Thank you!
No, I wasn't aware of any other ways to prove English knowledge, I will look into it. 

As for the health check, would it be ok if I choose 189 bas visa, although it is not? And if I wait is it that they give it to me after I upload all my documents?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> Thank you!
> No, I wasn't aware of any other ways to prove English knowledge, I will look into it.
> 
> As for the health check, would it be ok if I choose 189 bas visa, although it is not? And if I wait is it that they give it to me after I upload all my documents?


Most members are using the 189 route to generate the hap I’d
Or you can generate the same after lodging the visa also using the health exams tab in Immiaccount 

Or you can wait for the co to generate it for you

Cheers


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

NB said:


> Most members are using the 189 route to generate the hap I’d
> Or you can generate the same after lodging the visa also using the health exams tab in Immiaccount
> 
> Or you can wait for the co to generate it for you
> ...


Thanks a mill for clarification!


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

tauseefafzal said:


> Application Lodged on 29-Apr-2019 for 190-VIC, still waiting for CO to be assigned. How much time it takes these days to hear anything from CO?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


180 days or more on average. Some of us have been waiting since Dec 1st week. 
GoodLuck!


----------



## ghimirra (Apr 24, 2019)

Hi,
In the current year(starting July 2018), has any Database Administrator (ANZSCO - 262111) been invited or granted visa for
a) 190 or 489 visa for South Australia
b) 489 visa for Victoria

Thanks!


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

No grant or CO contact reported in tracker today


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

aussiedesi said:


> No grant or CO contact reported in tracker today


At this trend I am convinced they will not reach End of December lodgements by the end of the month.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

HOPE2018 said:


> At this trend I am convinced they will not reach End of December lodgements by the end of the month.


They will. Believe me. But now news is good news, dont you think?

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

congian911 said:


> They will. Believe me. But now news is good news, dont you think?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk




How it is good news 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

congian911 said:


> They will. Believe me. But now news is good news, dont you think?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Well no one can say really. Where is yours at? I have seen movements in 189 for the past days but not 190.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

HOPE2018 said:


> Well no one can say really. Where is yours at? I have seen movements in 189 for the past days but not 190.


On the 11th of Dec. Co contact on the 12th Jun. From my observation, it's 6 months some days since lodgement for any kinds of response from the department to your case. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

Hi, I got CO contact today. Lodgment date Dec 14. Co requested for more overseas experience evidence. If the HR will not write the salary or indicate the 5main duties undertaken, what else could I do? And can I make a statutory declaration that I do not have a tax return because my salary was below minimum wage? Please help.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Ayradc said:


> Hi, I got CO contact today. Lodgment date Dec 14. Co requested for more overseas experience evidence. If the HR will not write the salary or indicate the 5main duties undertaken, what else could I do? And can I make a statutory declaration that I do not have a tax return because my salary was below minimum wage? Please help.


Under which code have you applied


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ayradc said:


> Hi, I got CO contact today. Lodgment date Dec 14. Co requested for more overseas experience evidence. If the HR will not write the salary or indicate the 5main duties undertaken, what else could I do? And can I make a statutory declaration that I do not have a tax return because my salary was below minimum wage? Please help.


Get it in writing from HR that due to company policy and client secrecy agreement, they cannot give the RnR in the reference letter 

Can you get the salary paid every month consolidated statement on a letter head through HR or accounts ?

Have you submitted the bank statement in which the salary was credited ?
Was PF deducted for you ?

Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

My friend said that he applied for an Australian PR ID card after he landed in Australia on 189 PR. Do we have to apply for it after our initial entry in Australia? 

As I have heard before only Canadian Immigration issue PR cards. Therefore, I am just curious to know.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

HOPE2018 said:


> At this trend I am convinced they will not reach End of December lodgements by the end of the month.


From the numbers released by Iscah last week, it is evident that 190 is not reported on immitracker, as much as 189. Immitracker only reports 1-2% of all grants. I believe case officers are still processing 190 visas, albeit maybe at a slower rate. Let's not give up hope, and hope for the best.


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

Avcor said:


> From the numbers released by Iscah last week, it is evident that 190 is not reported on immitracker, as much as 189. Immitracker only reports 1-2% of all grants. I believe case officers are still processing 190 visas, albeit maybe at a slower rate. Let's not give up hope, and hope for the best.


We can see the rate if we compare the updates for one particular day in immi tracker. There are 10 cases added with Lodged status and just one CO contact and one grant. That shows how slow it is progressing


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

HOPE2018 said:


> Ayradc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I got CO contact today. Lodgment date Dec 14. Co requested for more overseas experience evidence. If the HR will not write the salary or indicate the 5main duties undertaken, what else could I do? And can I make a statutory declaration that I do not have a tax return because my salary was below minimum wage? Please help.
> ...


I forgot the ANZSCO code but I’m a registered nurse under critical &emergency area.


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

NB said:


> Ayradc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I got CO contact today. Lodgment date Dec 14. Co requested for more overseas experience evidence. If the HR will not write the salary or indicate the 5main duties undertaken, what else could I do? And can I make a statutory declaration that I do not have a tax return because my salary was below minimum wage? Please help.
> ...


Hi NB,

Yes, I’ll request for a letter stating that they dont give out rnr in reference letter.
I had copies of payslip but only 3months because they said it’s company policy as well that they could only release the latest 3months of your payslip, I uploaded it the first time though. Shoud I upload it again?

I don’t have bank statement in my overseas work though, and I can’t access it already since its a closed account since 2016.


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

Ayradc said:


> Hi, I got CO contact today. Lodgment date Dec 14. Co requested for more overseas experience evidence. If the HR will not write the salary or indicate the 5main duties undertaken, what else could I do? And can I make a statutory declaration that I do not have a tax return because my salary was below minimum wage? Please help.




What have you submitted for overseas experience? You submitted any statutory declaration? 

Was your experience in Arabian gulf region?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ayradc said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Yes, I’ll request for a letter stating that they dont give out rnr in reference letter.
> I had copies of payslip but only 3months because they said it’s company policy as well that they could only release the latest 3months of your payslip, I uploaded it the first time though. Shoud I upload it again?
> ...


You have very little evidence 

It all depends on the CO now

Upload the payslips and the HR letter together and pray hard

Cheers


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

Da__N said:


> Ayradc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I got CO contact today. Lodgment date Dec 14. Co requested for more overseas experience evidence. If the HR will not write the salary or indicate the 5main duties undertaken, what else could I do? And can I make a statutory declaration that I do not have a tax return because my salary was below minimum wage? Please help.
> ...


Payslips and reference letters. From the Philippines.


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

Hello Friends, 

Please help with the following queries wrt to 190

after the application filing, does the department calls the applicant or the referees to confirm your RnR and job details. 

Also what are the charges for medicals in India for adults and kids. 

Is there any minimum time in which one has to submit medical reports after application filing.

How much time it takes for a CO assignment after filing.

Thanks a lot for helping out. 

Regards

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## narendrasvyas (Apr 17, 2018)

fromncr said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Please help with the following queries wrt to 190
> 
> ...


What is RnR?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

Roles and responsibilities

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## narendrasvyas (Apr 17, 2018)

fromncr said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Please help with the following queries wrt to 190
> 
> ...


Charges for medical is around 20000 for two kids and two adults.

Medical reports you can submit after application or case officer will ask for the same.

Currently around 6 months for CO contact.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohaobeidat (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm currently on Bridging visa A waiting for my 190 grant, I have changed my job recently, which won't affect anything I;m claiming point for,

should I inform the immigration department about that or not ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mohaobeidat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm currently on Bridging visa A waiting for my 190 grant, I have changed my job recently, which won't affect anything I;m claiming point for,
> 
> should I inform the immigration department about that or not ?


You should
The co should be aware where you are working in case he needs to contact you

Secondly are you sure that the Bridging visa has kicked in ?

Cheers


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

There have been no grants or CO contacts reported for the last couple of days. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mohaobeidat (Aug 14, 2018)

NB said:


> You should
> The co should be aware where you are working in case he needs to contact you
> 
> Secondly are you sure that the Bridging visa has kicked in ?
> ...



Thanks NB for replying, okay I will inform him but how should I do that ?

yes the bridging visa has kicked in since 3 months approx.


----------



## Key12356 (May 13, 2019)

Harini227 said:


> There have been no grants or CO contacts reported for the last couple of days.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk




Where are you getting this info from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

narendrasvyas said:


> Charges for medical is around 20000 for two kids and two adults.
> 
> Medical reports you can submit after application or case officer will ask for the same.
> 
> ...


Thank you

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

Hi, question. Do you need to submit your professional reference letter (the one that you submitted for your skills assessment), together with your certificate of employment payslips tax returns etc if you’re claiming overseas work experience points? Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ayradc said:


> Hi, question. Do you need to submit your professional reference letter (the one that you submitted for your skills assessment), together with your certificate of employment payslips tax returns etc if you’re claiming overseas work experience points? Thanks.


YES

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mohaobeidat said:


> Thanks NB for replying, okay I will inform him but how should I do that ?
> 
> yes the bridging visa has kicked in since 3 months approx.


Use the update us link in the Immiaccount and fill the new company details and your emails ids etc

Cheers


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

NB said:


> Ayradc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, question. Do you need to submit your professional reference letter (the one that you submitted for your skills assessment), together with your certificate of employment payslips tax returns etc if you’re claiming overseas work experience points? Thanks.
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Shehan (Dec 9, 2018)

Hi, I have lodged my EOI today. I selected 189,190 and 489 in the same application. Is it fine or Should I cancel my EOI relodge EOIs seperately?? Please explain


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Key12356 said:


> Where are you getting this info from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did not say there have been no grants. I said none reported on this forum or on immitracker. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

Harini227 said:


> Key12356 said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you getting this info from?
> ...


Immitacker is turning out to be a massive troll. I've stopped looking at it 😂


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shehan said:


> Hi, I have lodged my EOI today. I selected 189,190 and 489 in the same application. Is it fine or Should I cancel my EOI relodge EOIs seperately?? Please explain


Most members lodge separately 
You should also do the same for maximum flexibility 

Cheers


----------



## Shehan (Dec 9, 2018)

How to create multiple EOIs? Do we need to create new Skill Select account for each EOI we are creating? Can we use the same email address and a different password for the new Skill select account we are creating?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shehan said:


> How to create multiple EOIs? Do we need to create new Skill Select account for each EOI we are creating? Can we use the same email address and a different password for the new Skill select account we are creating?


You can use the same email id
You will get separate id numbers each time you create 
So you have to keep the login ids and and password safely

Cheers


----------



## Bingoo (May 13, 2019)

After uploading the CO requested documents and pressing the button at the bottom of the attach documents page, do I have to reply to tge CO mail with s56 form? It id mentioned in that email as not to reply to it!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bingoo said:


> After uploading the CO requested documents and pressing the button at the bottom of the attach documents page, do I have to reply to tge CO mail with s56 form? It id mentioned in that email as not to reply to it!


 I harm in doing it

Cheers


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Bingoo said:


> After uploading the CO requested documents and pressing the button at the bottom of the attach documents page, do I have to reply to tge CO mail with s56 form? It id mentioned in that email as not to reply to it!


The s56 states that not contacting the department via email unless told. And it's a system automatically generated email so I'm not sure if your reply will actually reach somebody. Correct me if I'm wrong. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

congian911 said:


> The s56 states that not contacting the department via email unless told. And it's a system automatically generated email so I'm not sure if your reply will actually reach somebody. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Don’t do it

Cheers


----------



## Bingoo (May 13, 2019)

What is meant by R&R?


----------



## tauseefafzal (Nov 2, 2018)

This thread should only be about the grant and lodge applications. If you have any questions related to documents upload, CO related questions, please put them in other threads. This thread can serve in tracking 190 grants as per the lodged dates.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bingoo said:


> What is meant by R&R?


Roles and responsibilities 

Cheers


----------



## Bolt1 (Jun 16, 2019)

Hi, visa 190 lodged on 1st of November 2018, got 2 CO contact requesting for more info CO actually asked for PCC twice??, still patiently waiting, anyone else here lodged before november 2018?
Seeing December grants makes me anxious....


----------



## Syedzain (May 6, 2019)

Bolt1 said:


> Hi, visa 190 lodged on 1st of November 2018, got 2 CO contact requesting for more info CO actually asked for PCC twice??, still patiently waiting, anyone else here lodged before november 2018?
> Seeing December grants makes me anxious....


Yes me...lodged on 2nd September..2 co contacts..last one was on 2nd Feb and uploaded document on 3rd Feb...nothing after that


----------



## tauseefafzal (Nov 2, 2018)

Immi Tracker shows few grants for 190 from Feb-2019 Visa Lodge date, which means the applications are taken upto Feb-2019 and probably based on points and quality of application (Education level, English level, Experience level etc)

https://www.myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc190


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

tauseefafzal said:


> Immi Tracker shows few grants for 190 from Feb-2019 Visa Lodge date, which means the applications are taken upto Feb-2019 and probably based on points and quality of application (Education level, English level, Experience level etc)
> 
> https://www.myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc190




How come I don't see any and people are waiting here from Dec 2018 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tauseefafzal (Nov 2, 2018)

nelutla said:


> How come I don't see any and people are waiting here from Dec 2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As I said, it depends and vary from application to application, and the country you are applying from, immi tracker is showing some grants from Feb-2019, few from Jan-2019 lodged date. It doesn't mean that every person who lodged in Jan-Feb has got it, but positive thing is that some people are getting it. Also, immi tracker doesn't have complete record of grants, only few of them, so I hope the real number is higher than that.


----------



## paras1484 (Apr 25, 2017)

In case someone needs to provide an explanation in addition to uploading documents in response to the CO query then what's the way out to do it? Thanks


----------



## Bolt1 (Jun 16, 2019)

If the problem here is just waiting, no worries, but had any of these visa 190 applications actually got rejected?, I understand it varies from case to case but I honestly dont think its fair given the cost of the application itself, the health check, pcc etc, made us wait indefinitely and what if its all to be rejected in the end? Plus 11 to 14 months wait time?, seems like a joke dont you guys think?


----------



## haha90 (Jun 30, 2018)

Bolt1 said:


> If the problem here is just waiting, no worries, but had any of these visa 190 applications actually got rejected?, I understand it varies from case to case but I honestly dont think its fair given the cost of the application itself, the health check, pcc etc, made us wait indefinitely and what if its all to be rejected in the end? Plus 11 to 14 months wait time?, seems like a joke dont you guys think?


If someone games the system, he/she will get rejection. And it's fair.

If not, just a matter of time for grants.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

@SC190ASAP how you holding up buddy? Thought I would check-in on you. I assume you have not heard anything since there has been silence from your end. 
It has been 182 days since lodgement for myself. You must be at 193 days if I am correct? 

p.s: awaiting to have a beer on your behalf  Hope you hear something soon!!


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Bolt1 said:


> If the problem here is just waiting, no worries, but had any of these visa 190 applications actually got rejected?, I understand it varies from case to case but I honestly dont think its fair given the cost of the application itself, the health check, pcc etc, made us wait indefinitely and what if its all to be rejected in the end? Plus 11 to 14 months wait time?, seems like a joke dont you guys think?



I agree with you on the processing time. It is ridiculous, but this is just what it is. If we compare 190 to 189 visa processing time, it is just going to make us frustrated. Just got to accept it, continue with your routine until you hear something.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Bolt1 said:


> If the problem here is just waiting, no worries, but had any of these visa 190 applications actually got rejected?, I understand it varies from case to case but I honestly dont think its fair given the cost of the application itself, the health check, pcc etc, made us wait indefinitely and what if its all to be rejected in the end? Plus 11 to 14 months wait time?, seems like a joke dont you guys think?


One certain signal of approval is the request for VAC2 payment for spouse without sufficient English. But usually people still had to wait 2 to 3 months after that for the golden mail. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Avcor said:


> @SC190ASAP how you holding up buddy? Thought I would check-in on you. I assume you have not heard anything since there has been silence from your end.
> It has been 182 days since lodgement for myself. You must be at 193 days if I am correct?
> 
> p.s: awaiting to have a beer on your behalf  Hope you hear something soon!![/QUO
> ...


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Avcor said:


> @SC190ASAP how you holding up buddy? Thought I would check-in on you. I assume you have not heard anything since there has been silence from your end.
> It has been 182 days since lodgement for myself. You must be at 193 days if I am correct?
> 
> p.s: awaiting to have a beer on your behalf  Hope you hear something soon!!


Yes sir you're right! Haven't heard anything yet and it is a really bad spot to be in! I am hoping we get to taste that heavenly beer at the earliest!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

Just out of curiosity, why was this not initially uploaded?


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Guys , got a CO contact today for my HKG PCC and evidence of employment. details in my signature.




Can you give further details on what you submit for work experience and what co is asking for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smitha95 (Jul 31, 2018)

Bolt1 said:


> Hi, visa 190 lodged on 1st of November 2018, got 2 CO contact requesting for more info CO actually asked for PCC twice??, still patiently waiting, anyone else here lodged before november 2018?
> Seeing December grants makes me anxious....


Hi, when were your CO contacts, since my lodgment date is 6th Nov and even I had 2 CO contacts and no updates still


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Bolt1 said:


> Hi, visa 190 lodged on 1st of November 2018, got 2 CO contact requesting for more info CO actually asked for PCC twice??, still patiently waiting, anyone else here lodged before november 2018?
> Seeing December grants makes me anxious....


Did your PCC expire? heard it is usually 45-60 days for a grant after Case Officer contact. Has it been past 60 days?


----------



## rv007 (Jun 17, 2019)

All, First post here, been a silent spectator - thank you in advance for your responses.. Also, i thought to share few details which can potentially benefit others in the forum.

To begin with, please see the timelines herewith. Received a CO contact on 11Jun asking for 2 documents (State Police Clearance Certificate for myself and spouse) + spouse Indian PCC... (appears my spouse was in India for more than or near to 1 year (which we thought was less than 1 year over last 10 years).. and we did not realize the request for State PCC will come through (so better to have this requested in advance - if you are waiting for CO contact - my 2 cents)

Timeline:

Application Lodged: 06Dec2018
ANZCODE: 224711 (Management Consultant)
CO Contact: 11Jun2019
Points claimed: 65+5 (No spouse points claimed in this case)
Offshore
Time to respond by: 28 days

Applied for the State PCC for both of us (awaiting), and also applied PCC with Indian Embassy (Note, received the PCC on 17th June). 

Clarification: PCC received had a mention about passport issue date (not sure if that will be an issue - if there is an expectation of capturing the last 10 year period, thoughts pls?) e.g., "Nothing adverse found based on the passport issued as 2015..."


----------



## Bolt1 (Jun 16, 2019)

smitha95 said:


> Bolt1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, visa 190 lodged on 1st of November 2018, got 2 CO contact requesting for more info CO actually asked for PCC twice??, still patiently waiting, anyone else here lodged before november 2018?
> ...





Avcor said:


> Bolt1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, visa 190 lodged on 1st of November 2018, got 2 CO contact requesting for more info CO actually asked for PCC twice??, still patiently waiting, anyone else here lodged before november 2018?
> ...


1st CO contact was 2nd feb, 2nd CO contact was 3rd May, they have asked for PCC twice during this period, my PCC is valid for 6 months and i applied PCC when they asked first time which was on Feb, Ive attached my PCC on the first request along with the form80 medical and PCC, then, 2nd time they've asked for PCC again, they've also asked for super and bank statement this time
I noticed it was 2 different CO assigned
Lack of incompetence, why ask for PCC twice?


----------



## Bolt1 (Jun 16, 2019)

smitha95 said:


> Bolt1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, visa 190 lodged on 1st of November 2018, got 2 CO contact requesting for more info CO actually asked for PCC twice??, still patiently waiting, anyone else here lodged before november 2018?
> ...


What did they asked for 2nd time?

Also too what happens if my PCC expires and still hear nothing from them?


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Processing time changed to 9 to 13 months..nothing exciting but still sharing


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> Processing time changed to 9 to 13 months..nothing exciting but still sharing


Still better than 11 to 14 months. I hope December lodgements get sorted this month. Though we are already past mid-June so no high hopes.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

HOPE2018 said:


> Still better than 11 to 14 months. I hope December lodgements get sorted this month. Though we are already past mid-June so no high hopes.


But your name is 'HOPE'? 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

HOPE2018 said:


> Still better than 11 to 14 months. I hope December lodgements get sorted this month. Though we are already past mid-June so no high hopes.
> 
> 
> congian911 said:
> ...


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> Processing time changed to 9 to 13 months..nothing exciting but still sharing


Some respite that if anything. As long as the timelines have not been pushed any further.

The 189 processing time though, I heard, have moved to 7-8 months now.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

rv007 said:


> All, First post here, been a silent spectator - thank you in advance for your responses.. Also, i thought to share few details which can potentially benefit others in the forum.
> 
> To begin with, please see the timelines herewith. Received a CO contact on 11Jun asking for 2 documents (State Police Clearance Certificate for myself and spouse) + spouse Indian PCC... (appears my spouse was in India for more than or near to 1 year (which we thought was less than 1 year over last 10 years).. and we did not realize the request for State PCC will come through (so better to have this requested in advance - if you are waiting for CO contact - my 2 cents)
> 
> ...




Hi, I am also December lodgement also
MC, no CO contact yet. As for PCC I think all they look at is if you’ve spent more than a year in jail (or have been convicted of heinous crimes against children or women or something like that) I don’t think they look at anything else. I wouldn’t worry about anything related to expiring passports. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi Guys, how long is a PCC valid? Is it 1 year or 6 months?


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Hi Guys, how long is a PCC valid? Is it 1 year or 6 months?


In general for immigration purpose, a PCC is valid for a year. Even if a particular country's PCC states otherwise - could also be at the discretion of the CO. Experts can add. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

1 year


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks guys. One more query, is it true that the CO asks for a new PCC when the existing one is valid but about to expire (i.e, if the expiry date is due in 1 or 2 months?)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Thanks guys. One more doubt, is it true that the CO asks for a new PCC when the existing one is valid but about to expire (i.e, if the expiry date is due in 1 or 2 months?)


It is the prerogative of the CO
He can ask for a fresh one or waive off the requirements 

Cheers


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks NB for the prompt response. I will keep this in mind.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Thanks guys. One more query, is it true that the CO asks for a new PCC when the existing one is valid but about to expire (i.e, if the expiry date is due in 1 or 2 months?)


If you don't want a CO contact then I think It is better to get a new PCC before the previous one is about to expire.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> If you don't want a CO contact then I think It is better to get a new PCC before the previous one is about to expire.


Thanks for your reply. Yes, I will plan for this.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi guys processing time got updated 9-13 months wht does this show are they going to start processing Dec lodged application yet or not 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

*PCC specific time-frame*

On the note of PCC, some of you stated PCC are valid for 12 months. If a PCC has a Specified time-frame attached to it, that is, valid for 3 months, does it mean it is still valid for 12 months? 
My PCC is only valid for 3 months, and my 2nd PCC got expired a week ago. I am worried that I may get to CO contact re: the same. Lodged: Dec 16th 2018


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Anyone received grant for 190 without uploading a resume?


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Hi guys processing time got updated 9-13 months wht does this show are they going to start processing Dec lodged application yet or not
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/
> ...


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Has anyone heard of any post 15 December CO contacts or grants on any whatsapp group or other forums?


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

Dont think any received after Dec 15th. Today there is a Dec 12th direct grant


----------



## SAAus (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi folks,
When lodging for 190 at DHA did you provide employment docs again? I.e. payslips, PD, offer letter, etc. As my 190 nomination is based on employment (190 working in Tasmania) I am wondering if need to submit the documents to DHA? It has already been supplied to State Gov when applying for state nomination.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SAAus said:


> Hi folks,
> When applying for lodging for 190 at DHA did you provide employment docs again? I.e. payslips, PD, offer letter, etc. As my 190 nomination is based on employment (190 working in Tasmania) I am wondering if need to submit the documents to DHA? It has already been supplied to State Gov when applying for state nomination.


DHA has nothing to do with what you provided or not to the skills assessment agency and the state for sponsorship 
You have to upload the complete set of documents again right from scratch as they will evaluate everything independently 

Cheers


----------



## paawillie (Jan 30, 2019)

ccch congrats, great news. This took you just 6 months. I wish mine lasts only 6months too. what is your occupation though ? cheers


----------



## paawillie (Jan 30, 2019)

190 making progress, processing time now 9 to 13 months, hope we get grants soon..cheers


----------



## SAAus (Jun 3, 2018)

NB said:


> DHA has nothing to do with what you provided or not to the skills assessment agency and the state for sponsorship
> You have to upload the complete set of documents again right from scratch as they will evaluate everything independently
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for that.

On the website: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-nominated-190#HowTo

It asks for "Skills assessment documents." Does that mean EVERYTHING I submitted to my assessing body? including statement of service?


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

SAAus said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, provide everything. Why do you have to keep them for yourself? In fact, every field in your immi account should be filled up with something relevant the first time you lodge before payment. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## smitha95 (Jul 31, 2018)

Bolt1 said:


> smitha95 said:
> 
> 
> > Bolt1 said:
> ...


The 2nd CO contact was for Form 1281, it is an Australian value statement. This was on 23rd of Apr and replied on 25th Apr..still to hear back from them


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SAAus said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> On the website: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-nominated-190#HowTo
> 
> It asks for "Skills assessment documents." Does that mean EVERYTHING I submitted to my assessing body? including statement of service?


YES
If possible even more evidence then what you submitted for skills assessment

Cheers


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

smitha95 said:


> The 2nd CO contact was for Form 1281, it is an Australian value statement. This was on 23rd of Apr and replied on 25th Apr..still to hear back from them



Do we need to submit 1281 form for all applications ?
I havent submitted it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Achaldoshi said:


> Do we need to submit 1281 form for all applications ?
> I havent submitted it.


Do not start submitting forms asked from other applicants unless you have been asked for it specifically by the CO
Each applicant situation is unique

You will only delay your processing by confusing the CO

Cheers


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

I'm trying to access my application from immiaccount for last couple of hours. But when I click on View Details button, I am not able to see details, and getting another link "Go Back to Online Account". Anyone else facing this?


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

dineshsshinkar said:


> I'm trying to access my application from immiaccount for last couple of hours. But when I click on View Details button, I am not able to see details, and getting another link "Go Back to Online Account". Anyone else facing this?


I am facing similar issue... May be some planned work with site maintenance.


----------



## SAProgrammer (May 17, 2019)

While waiting for PR visa decision, can I apply for a visitor visa under the same ImmiAccount? Will there be any issue?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SAProgrammer said:


> While waiting for PR visa decision, can I apply for a visitor visa under the same ImmiAccount? Will there be any issue?


If the visitors visa by any chance is issued after the PR visa, then the PR visa will stand cancelled

You have to be very quick and withdraw the visitors visa the moment the PR is issued
If the visitors visa is issued first then you have no problems

Cheers


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

Is there any issues traveling to home country/any country (for a month+)other than Australia, while waiting for grant?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Drish said:


> Is there any issues traveling to home country while waiting for grant?


Not at all
Just keep the co informed when you leave and return to Australia, as he has to give an IED if you are not in the country when the grant is made.

Cheers


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

NB said:


> Drish said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any issues traveling to home country while waiting for grant?
> ...


Thanks NB..I'm an offshore applicant..and not living in Australia


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

NB said:


> Not at all
> 
> Just keep the co informed when you leave and return to Australia, as he has to give an IED if you are not in the country when the grant is made.
> 
> ...


In fact, one of my friends left Australia for holiday while waiting onshore without notifying DOHA and got her grant oversea with initial entry date. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

congian911 said:


> In fact, one of my friends left Australia for holiday while waiting onshore without notifying DOHA and got her grant oversea with initial entry date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


I can only tell you from my experience what the rules say

If someone has not followed It and has no repurcussions , good for him

I for one like to stay within the rules as far as immigration is concerned 

Cheers


----------



## smitha95 (Jul 31, 2018)

Achaldoshi said:


> smitha95 said:
> 
> 
> > The 2nd CO contact was for Form 1281, it is an Australian value statement. This was on 23rd of Apr and replied on 25th Apr..still to hear back from them
> ...


No you don't have to submit , it is only applicant specific


----------



## Shehan (Dec 9, 2018)

Is it okay to submit EOIs even if the state is not offering the nominations as we don’t know which states are sponsoring until July? I’m a mechanical engineer with 70+5 points (No experience). Suggest me states to apply for 190 and 489?


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

NB said:


> congian911 said:
> 
> 
> > In fact, one of my friends left Australia for holiday while waiting onshore without notifying DOHA and got her grant oversea with initial entry date.
> ...


Hi NB hope you're well. Quick question. If you're travelling and the CO has never contacted you but you are waiting for your PR what do you need to do?


----------



## Wishoo (Jun 12, 2019)

Hi, I submitted my EOI in January 2019 for 2613 with 75 points. However I improved my score on the PTE exam and claimed another 10 points so now I have 85 for 190 and 80 for 189. My eoi was updated on 28th may 2019. 
When can I expect an invitation? Do I stand a chance in the 190 category?


----------



## Brocolibestveggie (Jun 19, 2019)

Hi
Is there a problem with the immi website or just me? I cannot view the details of my application. Clicking on the "view details" button only takes me to a page with another button "go back to your online account", which takes me back to the previous page. I tried loggimg in and out. Sometimes it worked and I managed to go to the view details page, sometimes it does not. I'm a bit worried that something might have happened to my application. Please help 😞

Thanks


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

HOPE2018 said:


> Hi NB hope you're well. Quick question. If you're travelling and the CO has never contacted you but you are waiting for your PR what do you need to do?


If your waiting..drink some beer and and enjoy life while waiting for your visa to be granted by DHA lane::flypig:


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> HOPE2018 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB hope you're well. Quick question. If you're travelling and the CO has never contacted you but you are waiting for your PR what do you need to do?
> ...


That was no answer to my question?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HOPE2018 said:


> Hi NB hope you're well. Quick question. If you're travelling and the CO has never contacted you but you are waiting for your PR what do you need to do?


Just use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give your travel dates

Cheers


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

HOPE2018 said:


> That was no answer to my question?


The answer to your question is Used your common sense ...... 

Cheers


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> HOPE2018 said:
> 
> 
> > That was no answer to my question?
> ...


Who do you think you are talking to? If you have answers to all questions first of all why are you on this forum. I guess my common sense made me top my uni and gave me a job in the big 4. That's where I've reached so far. Perhaps you should think twice before writing anything.


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

HOPE2018 said:


> Who do you think you are talking to? If you have answers to all questions first of all why are you on this forum. I guess my common sense made me top my uni and gave me a job in the big 4. That's where I've reached so far. Perhaps you should think twice before writing anything.


bwwahhhhhhh chill,,,,,,, ...

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-nominated-190#HowTo


*Travel after you apply
If you are in Australia, you do not have to tell us if you want to travel outside Australia while we process your application. This is because you can be outside Australia when we make a decision.

But if you leave Australia, make sure your visa allows you to return. To see if you can return on your current visa, check VEVO.

Learn about visa expiry.

If you applied outside Australia, don't arrange travel to Australia, leave your job or sell your home until we advise you in writing that you have been granted the visa*



Read that link,, if you are the most brilliant person in this planet you should know that.... hahahhhaa... a simple :amen:

Go home have some beer....waiting visa is stress.. cheers and relax


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

Brocolibestveggie said:


> Hi
> Is there a problem with the immi website or just me? I cannot view the details of my application. Clicking on the "view details" button only takes me to a page with another button "go back to your online account", which takes me back to the previous page. I tried loggimg in and out. Sometimes it worked and I managed to go to the view details page, sometimes it does not. I'm a bit worried that something might have happened to my application. Please help 😞
> 
> Thanks



I also faced this issue today for a few hours, but now it's fine. Some sort of downtime it seems.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> HOPE2018 said:
> 
> 
> > Who do you think you are talking to? If you have answers to all questions first of all why are you on this forum. I guess my common sense made me top my uni and gave me a job in the big 4. That's where I've reached so far. Perhaps you should think twice before writing anything.
> ...


Glad you do have common sense. Whether I do is none of your concerns. Keep having your beers they might even increase your common sense levels and make you stop worrying about other people's lives. 

I guess my time has ended on this forum with short minded people like you around.

To all my other friends here wish you all speedy grants. 

I'll pursue my journey on my own. 

Cheers


----------



## Brocolibestveggie (Jun 19, 2019)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Brocolibestveggie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


I just checked and it still does not work for me. It's on-and-off, sometimes it works, the other times it doesn't. Someone mentioned that you can still view your docs by clicking on the "update details" button instead of the "view details" button. Interestingly enough, if u do go through the "update details" button, and then go to the main application page, you will see a message saying "This service is temporarily unavailable". Looks like they are doing some maintenance on the website.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Dec 11th lodged has got CO contact on June 8th for PTE results , responded on 14th and granted today - source: immitracker

Good to see CO contact to Grant time within a week. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi all, I need to get PCC for me and my husband. Does that mean statement from the police that we have no criminal record? What about speeding tickets, does that count? I thought no, but police officer in my city told me that he should write that too :O Any thoughts?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi all, I need to get PCC for me and my husband. Does that mean statement from the police that we have no criminal record? What about speeding tickets, does that count? I thought no, but police officer in my city told me that he should write that too :O Any thoughts?


Maybe this will help

https://www.canada.ca/en/immigratio...al-police/police-certificates/how/serbia.html

Cheers


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

​


NB said:


> Maybe this will help
> 
> https://www.canada.ca/en/immigratio...al-police/police-certificates/how/serbia.html
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, I saw that one, but it doesn't state details. Can police certificates be different from state to state? I mean, when my husband got his from Italy it states that he is not convicted of any criminal crime (no mention of speed tickets), but here police officer claims that they should be entered in a certificate, although I showed & explained him what Australian govt is asking for, he claims that they have only one type of certificate, and that's the one he mentioned. Now I don't know whether he's not aware of it, and should I ask for more senior police officer who might be better informed...

Has anyone from this thread had a PCC like that (with speed tickets included)?


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

vesnacerroni said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Thanks, I saw that one, but it doesn't state details. Can police certificates be different from state to state? I mean, when my husband got his from Italy it states that he is not convicted of any criminal crime (no mention of speed tickets), but here police officer claims that they should be entered in a certificate, although I showed & explained him what Australian govt is asking for, he claims that they have only one type of certificate, and that's the one he mentioned. Now I don't know whether he's not aware of it, and should I ask for more senior police officer who might be better informed...
> ...




I think they look are looking for no more than 1 year in prison and no heinous crimes against children etc. 

My MARA agent does a lot of visas / PRs and we put our traffic offenses directly in there. I just think you shouldn’t lie. No one cares about traffic violations. Unless you go to prison for them for years or something. It’s just that you need to be truthful I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Anyad said:


> I think they look are looking for no more than 1 year in prison and no heinous crimes against children etc.
> 
> My MARA agent does a lot of visas / PRs and we put our traffic offenses directly in there. I just think you shouldn’t lie. No one cares about traffic violations. Unless you go to prison for them for years or something. It’s just that you need to be truthful I think.
> 
> ...


Of course I am going to be truthful, I have only one speed ticket 8 years ago, just a minor traffic violation that I paid like 20 Euros for. But the point is why they will give that info, if they require details regarding criminal records.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> Of course I am going to be truthful, I have only one speed ticket 8 years ago, just a minor traffic violation that I paid like 20 Euros for. But the point is why they will give that info, if they require details regarding criminal records.


You cannot dictate what the rules of your country are
It would be the same for all residents who apply for the PCC

No use getting frustrated over an issue over which you have no control

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> Dec 11th lodged has got CO contact on June 8th for PTE results , responded on 14th and granted today - source: immitracker
> 
> Good to see CO contact to Grant time within a week.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


That's great


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

SG said:


> That's great


One more week and it's the end of this financial year. Will there be a rain of grants coming? Very excited for next week anyway. Good luck to all of you, my soon to be fellow Australians. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

I am still facing issues with immi account . Is it same with everyone ?


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> I am still facing issues with immi account . Is it same with everyone ?


I had this problem yesterday. Then I cleared cookies from browser and didn't face the problem afterwards. Hope it helps to you too!


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

dineshsshinkar said:


> I had this problem yesterday. Then I cleared cookies from browser and didn't face the problem afterwards. Hope it helps to you too!


Thanks  trying that


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> Thanks  trying that


Thanks it worked.


----------



## daphne12 (Mar 13, 2019)

No grants reported on immi or forum 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

daphne12 said:


> No grants reported on immi or forum
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


There is one CO contact though - on immi.

Dec 13th lodgement


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Hopefully July will bring grants..


----------



## Aus7 (Jun 13, 2018)

190 Processing time update
75% of applications: 9 months
90% of applications: 13 months


----------



## arjunpinu (Jun 20, 2019)

*Applied for NSW 190 in Dec-2018 and awaiting update*

Hello Friends,
This is my very first post on the forum .

I have lodged my 190 for NSW on 29-Dec-2018. So far no updates. Are there any other folks who applied on or before Dec-2018 and awaiting result for grant/CO contact?

Thanks in advance and looking forward for updates from the group members.


----------



## arjunpinu (Jun 20, 2019)

Aus7 said:


> 190 Processing time update
> 75% of applications: 9 months
> 90% of applications: 13 months


Few days back it was 11 to 14 months on the immi website. A couple of days back it changed to 9-13 months.


----------



## Aus7 (Jun 13, 2018)

Based on the trend updates on immi tracker, you should expect grant by July end.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

arjunpinu said:


> Hello Friends,
> This is my very first post on the forum .
> 
> I have lodged my 190 for NSW on 29-Dec-2018. So far no updates. Are there any other folks who applied on or before Dec-2018 and awaiting result for grant/CO contact?
> ...


Yes as per posts on this forum and Immitracker, Grants/ CO contacts are currently coming to cases lodged early/mid Dec. Maybe a couple of weeks should bring you yours.Best wishes!!


----------



## Jessilene (May 28, 2019)

Sreekanth_333 said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> I have asked my agent to do that... he did just now and sent me a medical referral letter with visa as 485 Temporary graduate visa... i have called and asked him if that’s ok, he said we can update this Hap id with the PR application once medicals are done... he didn’t explain me any further... no idea what he did with mine... 🏼



Hi Sreekanth. I am in the same boat as you. I used my previous medicals and it's already expired. My agent generated a new HAP ID and I just had my medicals done. However, when I asked my agent on how to link the new health assessment into my application, he said it will automatically be linked, but I doubt. Do you have an idea now how your agent linked your new medicals to your PR application? Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jessilene said:


> Hi Sreekanth. I am in the same boat as you. I used my previous medicals and it's already expired. My agent generated a new HAP ID and I just had my medicals done. However, when I asked my agent on how to link the new health assessment into my application, he said it will automatically be linked, but I doubt. Do you have an idea now how your agent linked your new medicals to your PR application? Thanks.


If you have appointed an agent, then trust him

If he is a Mara approved agent, he will know what to do much better then any member in the forum

Cheers


----------



## arjunpinu (Jun 20, 2019)

Harini227 said:


> Yes as per posts on this forum and Immitracker, Grants/ CO contacts are currently coming to cases lodged early/mid Dec. Maybe a couple of weeks should bring you yours.Best wishes!!


Thanks Harini for your response. Yes I have checked Immitracker and its kind of stuck at mid of Dec since almost a month now. Keeping my fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Wondergirl88 (May 25, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

I have lodged the visa last week for 190 NSW. My question is related to Health assessment.

When a person should get the health assessment done for 190. I have generated the HAPID, but thinking whether I should give the health assessment now or after a few months as the 190 processing time is 9 to 13 months while health assessment gets expired in 1 year?


----------



## arjunpinu (Jun 20, 2019)

Wondergirl88 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have lodged the visa last week for 190 NSW. My question is related to Health assessment.
> 
> When a person should get the health assessment done for 190. I have generated the HAPID, but thinking whether I should give the health assessment now or after a few months as the 190 processing time is 9 to 13 months while health assessment gets expired in 1 year?


Dear Wondergirl88, please hold on for the health check. 9 months to 13 months is the processing time for NSW 190 as per immi web. Doing health check a couple of months later will get you more time on IED.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wondergirl88 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have lodged the visa last week for 190 NSW. My question is related to Health assessment.
> 
> When a person should get the health assessment done for 190. I have generated the HAPID, but thinking whether I should give the health assessment now or after a few months as the 190 processing time is 9 to 13 months while health assessment gets expired in 1 year?


Most members get the health assessment done prior to submitting the application, to avoid co contact and therefore delays

Even if the health assessment expires midway of processing, the co may or may not ask to redo it.


You can take your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Wondergirl88 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have lodged the visa last week for 190 NSW. My question is related to Health assessment.
> 
> When a person should get the health assessment done for 190. I have generated the HAPID, but thinking whether I should give the health assessment now or after a few months as the 190 processing time is 9 to 13 months while health assessment gets expired in 1 year?


Get you health assessment done.


----------



## Wondergirl88 (May 25, 2019)

NB said:


> Most members get the health assessment done prior to submitting the application, to avoid co contact and therefore delays
> 
> Even if the health assessment expires midway of processing, the co may or may not ask to redo it.
> 
> ...


Thanks, NB I will get it done soon.


----------



## Wondergirl88 (May 25, 2019)

SG said:


> Get you health assessment done.


Thanks SG


----------



## Wondergirl88 (May 25, 2019)

arjunpinu said:


> Dear Wondergirl88, please hold on for the health check. 9 months to 13 months is the processing time for NSW 190 as per immi web. Doing health check a couple of months later will get you more time on IED.


Thanks Arjun..


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi guys, I'm new to the forum and have been encouraged by lots of positive stories here. please I need some guidance. I am in the process of applying for my 190 visa. On the upload required documents page, I have been asked to provide evidence of overseas and Australian work experience. My confusion now is that I am not claiming any points for work experience as I do not have the necessary documents, especially for the overseas work experience. Has anyone been in a similar situation? Any suggestions on how to go about this? I'm trying to avoid any CO contact in the future.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Chinny50 said:


> Hi guys, I'm new to the forum and have been encouraged by lots of positive stories here. please I need some guidance. I am in the process of applying for my 190 visa. On the upload required documents page, I have been asked to provide evidence of overseas and Australian work experience. My confusion now is that I am not claiming any points for work experience as I do not have the necessary documents, especially for the overseas work experience. Has anyone been in a similar situation? Any suggestions on how to go about this? I'm trying to avoid any CO contact in the future.


There's a skip step for any empty sections before payment I believe. Marked as irrelevant. But the only thing I can tell you is that try your best not to skip and fill up as much relevant documents as you can in each section. It's a sure shot for not getting a contact. Maybe you can also upload the Australian Value Statement along the way as well. We were contacted for oversea study evidences eventhough it has nothing to do with our case so we hadn't uploaded it at lodgement. Good luck.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I have lodged my application (190) on 3rd March and still waiting, In the mean time my daughter has undergone one minor surgery last week for Tonsillitis and Adenoid. Should i update this in immitracker. if so under what category ? please let me know.

Appreciate your help.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ldsekar2406 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my application (190) on 3rd March and still waiting, In the mean time my daughter has undergone one minor surgery last week for Tonsillitis and Adenoid. Should i update this in immitracker. if so under what category ? please let me know.
> 
> ...


Have you completed her medicals ?

If YES you can use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give the details of the surgery done 
If not, then you can inform the clinic at the time of the test 

Cheers


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

NB said:


> Have you completed her medicals ?
> 
> If YES you can use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give the details of the surgery done
> If not, then you can inform the clinic at the time of the test
> ...


Thanks NB,

yes Medicals is done and submitted. Will it come under status change under updates us link.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ldsekar2406 said:


> Thanks NB,
> 
> yes Medicals is done and submitted. Will it come under status change under updates us link.


YES
Use the update us link and give the details 

Cheers


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

NB said:


> YES
> Use the update us link and give the details
> 
> Cheers


Thank you


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

congian911;14893108[/quote said:


> There's a skip step for any empty sections before payment I believe. Marked as irrelevant. But the only thing I can tell you is that try your best not to skip and fill up as much relevant documents as you can in each section. It's a sure shot for not getting a contact. Maybe you can also upload the Australian Value Statement along the way as well. We were contacted for oversea study evidences eventhough it has nothing to do with our case so we hadn't uploaded it at lodgement. Good luck.
> 
> Thanks so much for your response. So are you saying I can go ahead and skip the irrelevant documents? For those overseas experience, the only evidence I have are the offer of employment letters I got those years ago. I can't provide anything else and would not even know where to begin, hence I did not claim any work experience. Seeing this really dampened my spirit as I'm trying to avoid any delays like you rightly said. I wish someone that was in a similar situation can respond with how they went about it, and if they were contacted by CO.
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

Sorry, I'm new here and still trying to figure out how to reply quotes from my mobile.


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

Hello NB,
Can you also please give some suggestion on my earlier post. Based on your experience on the forum?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Chinny50 said:


> Hi guys, I'm new to the forum and have been encouraged by lots of positive stories here. please I need some guidance. I am in the process of applying for my 190 visa. On the upload required documents page, I have been asked to provide evidence of overseas and Australian work experience. My confusion now is that I am not claiming any points for work experience as I do not have the necessary documents, especially for the overseas work experience. Has anyone been in a similar situation? Any suggestions on how to go about this? I'm trying to avoid any CO contact in the future.


As you have not claimed any points for experience, you can write “not applicable as you have not claimed points for experience “ in the comments box when asked for the reason why you are not uploading the documents in this section 

Cheers


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi NB,
Thanks a lot for your response. That makes sense, and I can definitely do that. Out of curiosity, did you ever come across anyone that was in a similar situation, that did exactly as you've suggested, and was successful without issues. I apologize for the inquisition, it's just that this is the only place I can ask questions, as I can't afford an agent at this stage.
Thanks


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi guys,

One question related to the medical check-up. 

If we decide to first submit all other documents, when does Department of Home Affairs issue us HAP ID? Soon after we submit it, within 3 months of submission, or not until we were given a CO?

And if we decide to do it now, do we go through 189 link (as no option was given to get HAP ID for 190 visa)? If so, how would that HAP ID be connected to our visa application number? I understand how is being done when we receive it from Home Affairs, but not quite clear how would that HAP ID be connected to our application if we get it ourselves.

Grateful for clarification...thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Chinny50 said:


> Hi NB,
> Thanks a lot for your response. That makes sense, and I can definitely do that. Out of curiosity, did you ever come across anyone that was in a similar situation, that did exactly as you've suggested, and was successful without issues. I apologize for the inquisition, it's just that this is the only place I can ask questions, as I can't afford an agent at this stage.
> Thanks


Earlier it was not asked
You were free to upload only those documents you wanted without any reminder 

This is a recent development 
I have read of many instances where applicants have said not applicable but maybe not for the same section

Cheers


----------



## astronautvj (Mar 13, 2018)

Do we need to upload the resume as well, while submitting the visa application? I didn't upload my resume when I lodged the visa application in February. Should I do it now of wait for a CO contact for the same.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

astronautvj said:


> Do we need to upload the resume as well, while submitting the visa application? I didn't upload my resume when I lodged the visa application in February. Should I do it now of wait for a CO contact for the same.


It’s your individual decision 

It’s not a mandatory document but gives the co a bird eye view about you

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> One question related to the medical check-up.
> 
> ...


If you wait for the department to generate the hap I’d, it would be done when the co first takes a look at your file

You can go through the 189 link and generate the hap I’d and get the test done 
When you are submitting the application, you will get the question if you have got the medical tests done in last 12 months. You have to fill the hap ids you generated here for all the applicants 
They will be thus linked to your application 

Cheers


----------



## Hamadeh (Jul 9, 2018)

*Applicant*

Hi, how many points will be acquired from a state nomination for the 190 visa after 16th November? Will it be 15 or still only 5 points?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hamadeh said:


> Hi, how many points will be acquired from a state nomination for the 190 visa after 16th November? Will it be 15 or still only 5 points?


You will get 15 points only for regional Australia which is presently at 10 points
The urban Australia points will remain unchanged at 5

Cheers


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to check how everyone is doing? Those waiting from Dec 2018 (like myself), hang in there. The waiting is killing, but patience is key in such situations. One more week till the financial year ends. Not sure what the new financial year will bring in terms of grants, but let's hope for the best!!


----------



## arjunpinu (Jun 20, 2019)

Avcor said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to check how everyone is doing? Those waiting from Dec 2018 (like myself), hang in there. The waiting is killing, but patience is key in such situations. One more week till the financial year ends. Not sure what the new financial year will bring in terms of grants, but let's hope for the best!!


Yes, I believe wait is the only option for now and hope for the best. I also lodged my 190 on Dec 29th. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

Avcor said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to check how everyone is doing? Those waiting from Dec 2018 (like myself), hang in there. The waiting is killing, but patience is key in such situations. One more week till the financial year ends. Not sure what the new financial year will bring in terms of grants, but let's hope for the best!!


Avcor,

When is the lodgement date?


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

aussiedesi said:


> Avcor,
> 
> When is the lodgement date?



16-Dec-2018


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

NB said:


> Earlier it was not asked
> You were free to upload only those documents you wanted without any reminder
> 
> This is a recent development
> ...


Hi NB, thanks for the response. I will do as you've suggested in the comments section. Hopefully, that will satisfy the co and I can avoid CO contact.

Cheers


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

NB said:


> If you wait for the department to generate the hap I’d, it would be done when the co first takes a look at your file
> 
> You can go through the 189 link and generate the hap I’d and get the test done
> When you are submitting the application, you will get the question if you have got the medical tests done in last 12 months. You have to fill the hap ids you generated here for all the applicants
> ...


Thank you, very useful explanation! Could you please send me the 189 link? I saw it earlier, but can't find it now...thanks!


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

NB said:


> If you wait for the department to generate the hap I’d, it would be done when the co first takes a look at your file
> 
> You can go through the 189 link and generate the hap I’d and get the test done
> When you are submitting the application, you will get the question if you have got the medical tests done in last 12 months. You have to fill the hap ids you generated here for all the applicants
> ...


Hi, I have another related question:

- I have through Immi HomeAffairs link t oSkill Select, where I should upload all my supporting documents. 

- If I try to follow that link for 189 visa, it takes me to online immi account, so not the same Username & password.

- I read somewhere on this forum that an applicant should not open new immi account, if it already has it all set up through skill select, so if I should not open new & separate immi account, how can I access page for 189 visa & get HAP ID? Not clear about that part...


----------



## Jessilene (May 28, 2019)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi, I have another related question:
> 
> - I have through Immi HomeAffairs link t oSkill Select, where I should upload all my supporting documents.
> 
> ...



I'm having the same problem. The difference is that I have an existing expired medical. I wanted a new one to avoid CO contact. My agent generated a HAP ID from 189 visa but not really sure how it will get linked into my account since I have an existing one. Anyone who knows the answer?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi, I have another related question:
> 
> - I have through Immi HomeAffairs link t oSkill Select, where I should upload all my supporting documents.
> 
> ...


Have you already got the invite ?

Cheers


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

NB said:


> Have you already got the invite ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I did, I'm in the phase of preparing all documents now.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jessilene said:


> I'm having the same problem. The difference is that I have an existing expired medical. I wanted a new one to avoid CO contact. My agent generated a HAP ID from 189 visa but not really sure how it will get linked into my account since I have an existing one. Anyone who knows the answer?


If the agent is a Mara agent, then be rest assured he knows better what to do then any member on the forum

Let him do the work you have appointed him for

Cheers


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey Guys,

Has anyone got a CO Contact or a Grant for 190 whose Lodge Date is after 31st Jan??
Any idea about timelines??
I Lodged 190 for NSW - 261313 on 31st Jan and haven't heard anything yet..


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

moveoz said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Has anyone got a CO Contact or a Grant for 190 whose Lodge Date is after 31st Jan??
> Any idea about timelines??
> I Lodged 190 for NSW - 261313 on 31st Jan and haven't heard anything yet..


Nope. Mine logded on 1st Feb for 190 NSW, with 80pts for 261111. 


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

moveoz said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Has anyone got a CO Contact or a Grant for 190 whose Lodge Date is after 31st Jan??
> Any idea about timelines??
> I Lodged 190 for NSW - 261313 on 31st Jan and haven't heard anything yet..


The 190 grants have for some reason slowed down in the last few months 
Iscah had files an FOI and got the details on the number of grants given under 190 in each of the past few months

You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

DDouza said:


> Nope. Mine logded on 1st Feb for 190 NSW, with 80pts for 261111.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


All the best. Do you share here if you hear something


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

NB said:


> Iscah had files an FOI and got the details on the number of grants given under 190 in each of the past few months


Thanks NB.
Any idea where I can find this info ?? tried to look on the ISCAH site but could not find it


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

moveoz said:


> Thanks NB.
> Any idea where I can find this info ?? tried to look on the ISCAH site but could not find it


Search in this thread a few days back
I don’t have the link

Cheers


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

moveoz said:


> Thanks NB.
> Any idea where I can find this info ?? tried to look on the ISCAH site but could not find it


Here you go. Iscah stated the below:

"We had received many comments about the belief that DHA had ceased 190 visa grants since around December 2018. And asking why that was. We have confirmation now from DHA that they have continued to grant 190 visas since then at the following pace: 

190 visas granted: 

Nov-18 2,392
Dec-18 2,342
Jan-19 1,836
Feb-19 1,818
Mar-18 1,499
Apr-19 473

So although they have slowed down, DHA have in fact continued to grant that category."



It is considerably slower. We are hoping they start processing grants again, come 1st July. People in Dec have been waiting for CO or DG.


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Avcor said:


> Here you go. Iscah stated the below:
> 
> "We had received many comments about the belief that DHA had ceased 190 visa grants since around December 2018. And asking why that was. We have confirmation now from DHA that they have continued to grant 190 visas since then at the following pace:
> 
> ...


Thanks Avcor !!


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Avcor said:


> Here you go. Iscah stated the below:
> 
> "We had received many comments about the belief that DHA had ceased 190 visa grants since around December 2018. And asking why that was. We have confirmation now from DHA that they have continued to grant 190 visas since then at the following pace:
> 
> ...


Is there any similar numbers available for 189? just for comparison?
I was under the impression earlier that 189 and 190s after lodging are in the same pool. But I guess not now.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

moveoz said:


> Is there any similar numbers available for 189? just for comparison?
> I was under the impression earlier that 189 and 190s after lodging are in the same pool. But I guess not now.


No numbers have been released for 189, from what I know. However judging by immitracker (which provides only 2% of all grants in a day), I would say 189 grants would be much larger. Further, there is also a massive backlog of 20,000 189 applicants waiting for a decision. 

I assume the department is doing everything they can to minimize the backlogs for both 189 and 190. We just have to all wait patiently.

For more information, here is the link to the newsletter: http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2019/06/June2019Newsletter-1.pdf


----------



## Dip04 (Jun 23, 2019)

Hi everyone
I am new to this group but have been following this forum since few weeks. Like everyone, I am also waiting for CO contact or DG. Applied in 6th Dec 2018 with 70 points including state sponsorship without agent. Days passing by, my application seems complicated because all of my daughter's documents are lost, her health assessment page lost but my husband and I have health assessment record which says so action further required. We had done our health assessment while applying for TR which is now expired as per this forum. PCC about to be expired.. And, the main thing is we got the bridging visa but my daughter did not receive one, is that because she was born in Australia? 
All I was is waiting for CO contact and see how long it has been taking. The patient level is crossing the limit and difficult to handle. So I go through this forum which gives me so much of motivation and positive vibes thinking I am not the only one in this boat.
I am so much in stressed about the documents and the way the grant is going.


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

177 days .. sh*t!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Avcor said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to check how everyone is doing? Those waiting from Dec 2018 (like myself), hang in there. The waiting is killing, but patience is key in such situations. One more week till the financial year ends. Not sure what the new financial year will bring in terms of grants, but let's hope for the best!!


Hey Avcor. Am still waiting. No updates at all. One of my friends had filed for Canada's PR. His entire processing ended in 7 months and he got a PR. We're waiting for only the visa since 6th December 2018. Idk what to say.


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

Dip04 said:


> Hi everyone
> I am new to this group but have been following this forum since few weeks. Like everyone, I am also waiting for CO contact or DG. Applied in 6th Dec 2018 with 70 points including state sponsorship without agent. Days passing by, my application seems complicated because all of my daughter's documents are lost, her health assessment page lost but my husband and I have health assessment record which says so action further required. We had done our health assessment while applying for TR which is now expired as per this forum. PCC about to be expired.. And, the main thing is we got the bridging visa but my daughter did not receive one, is that because she was born in Australia?
> All I was is waiting for CO contact and see how long it has been taking. The patient level is crossing the limit and difficult to handle. So I go through this forum which gives me so much of motivation and positive vibes thinking I am not the only one in this boat.
> I am so much in stressed about the documents and the way the grant is going.


Hi our son was born in Australia after we lodged application.

We sent an email to homeaffairs requesting them to add his name in both 489 (TR) and bridging visa A and the same was done on other day. I suggest you to do the same.

Once they will add him/her in bridging visa (by adding in current document), they will create a HAP id and ask you to take letter of health if she is less than 6 month. They may ask her to do health check up if she becomes more than 6 month before grant.

Hope this helps.

Best of luck!


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

SC190ASAP said:


> Hey Avcor. Am still waiting. No updates at all. One of my friends had filed for Canada's PR. His entire processing ended in 7 months and he got a PR. We're waiting for only the visa since 6th December 2018. Idk what to say.


Hey SC190ASAP, good to hear from you. It sucks, doesnt it? Canada's visa processing system is so much quicker than Australian's. Only the department knows the real reasons for the delay. We just hope for a response soon. 

Maybe the next financial year will bring us luck? But I won't hold my breathe on that.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Avcor said:


> SC190ASAP said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Avcor. Am still waiting. No updates at all. One of my friends had filed for Canada's PR. His entire processing ended in 7 months and he got a PR. We're waiting for only the visa since 6th December 2018. Idk what to say.
> ...


There's nothing. Absolutely nothing we can do about it.


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

Any grants reported somewhere guys?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

Da__N said:


> Any grants reported somewhere guys?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only one CO contact and there are like lots of new entries in the tracker


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Da__N said:


> Any grants reported somewhere guys?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish there was a thumbs down sign, implemented within this forum, so I could thumbs down the question, in an answer of "no grants reported". There may be grants given. I believe people are terrible at updating forums/immitracker.


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi guys,
I am new to the forum. I lodged 189 EOI (75 points) on 9th June and South Australia 190. Any chance for me before NOV?


----------



## Dip04 (Jun 23, 2019)

Achaldoshi said:


> Dip04 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone
> ...


 
Thank you for the information. My daughter was born in June 2018 and we applied our PR in Dec 2018. We are still in 485 temporary graduate visa which expires in Feb 2020. We had informed home affairs about our daughter born in August with all the required documents and then she was granted with TR in April 2018. We had applied 190 state before her TR was granted. Now she is 1 yrs old, how can I contact home affairs regarding her health assessment?


----------



## mandrakem87 (Feb 25, 2018)

moveoz said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Has anyone got a CO Contact or a Grant for 190 whose Lodge Date is after 31st Jan??
> Any idea about timelines??
> I Lodged 190 for NSW - 261313 on 31st Jan and haven't heard anything yet..


Hi, I have 70 + 5 pts too and have applied for NSW. Can i please know when you lodged your EOI if you received ITA on 18th Jan ?


----------



## May 2018 (May 3, 2019)

Hello friends,
Application 24 May 2018, I completed 391 days today, offshore, no case officer allocated yet, called Immi 2 times, feedback one time, emailed one time, wait is killing me now ,plz suggest, is there any email or other way to contact them, 
Any one waiting that long like me, plz reply 😒😒😒


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

May 2018 said:


> Hello friends,
> Application 24 May 2018, I completed 391 days today, offshore, no case officer allocated yet, called Immi 2 times, feedback one time, emailed one time, wait is killing me now ,plz suggest, is there any email or other way to contact them,
> Any one waiting that long like me, plz reply 😒😒😒


Members have waited for even 2 years

You have done all you could, and you need to wait more patiently 

Cheers


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

May 2018 said:


> Hello friends,
> Application 24 May 2018, I completed 391 days today, offshore, no case officer allocated yet, called Immi 2 times, feedback one time, emailed one time, wait is killing me now ,plz suggest, is there any email or other way to contact them,
> Any one waiting that long like me, plz reply 😒😒😒




Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## narendrasvyas (Apr 17, 2018)

I lodged application on 25April 2019.
I have 16 years of experience by Engineeers Australia. In application I have claimed points for 16 years. I don't have third party references for first six years. So I don't want to claim points for first six years.

Can I use "Notification for incorrect answers" to tell department that I don't want to claim points for first six years. In that case they ask reason what should I write in reason.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

narendrasvyas said:


> I lodged application on 25April 2019.
> I have 16 years of experience by Engineeers Australia. In application I have claimed points for 16 years. I don't have third party references for first six years. So I don't want to claim points for first six years.
> 
> Can I use "Notification for incorrect answers" to tell department that I don't want to claim points for first six years. In that case they ask reason what should I write in reason.
> ...


That is for using if you have given incorrect answers during the application process in Immiaccount 

You cannot use it for Skillselect 
That is frozen the moment you got your invite

You now have to wait patiently for the CO contact or grant 

Cheers


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

May 2018 said:


> Hello friends,
> Application 24 May 2018, I completed 391 days today, offshore, no case officer allocated yet, called Immi 2 times, feedback one time, emailed one time, wait is killing me now ,plz suggest, is there any email or other way to contact them,
> Any one waiting that long like me, plz reply 😒😒😒


This looks a bit unusual for normal application. Make sure you keep updating with latest PCC and Medical (if expired) along with passport validity not less than 6 months.

In my opinion, this can happen if any of the documents you have submitted is taking more time to verify. 

Although, I can see people waiting more than this, there is always a reason underlying there.


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi,

I saw that some people knew their place in que while getting a CO contact.

can anyone suggest where in email are their writing que number ?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Achaldoshi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I saw that some people knew their place in que while getting a CO contact.
> 
> ...


All BS

You can know nothing of that sort from the CO email

Cheers


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Seem to be clearing old cases and not moving beyond Dec mid.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Harini227 said:


> Seem to be clearing old cases and not moving beyond Dec mid.


Seems like it. I reckon they have met their quota for 2018-2019. Hopefully they make progress come 2019-2020. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Justintime86 (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi all,

I’ve been a silent member here. I’m happy to share that both me and my de-facto partner have gotten our grant today. Below are my timeline: 

State: QLD
Nationality: Malaysian
Application Lodged: 7th Nov 2018 (OffShore)
ANZSCODE: 233213 (Quantity Surveyor) 
CO Contact:
1st (Jan 2019) - Requested both applicants’ Medical checkup and Singapore Police COC
2nd (Feb 2019) - Requested for further De-Facto Evidence, responded end March 2019. 
3rd (24th June 2019) - Requested VAC2 Payment; paid on 25th June 2019.
Grant: 25th June 2019 (1hr after I made the VAC2 payment)
IED: 6th Dec 2019
Points claimed: 65+5 (No spouse points claimed in this case)

I have also updated my case in immitracker. Good Luck Everyone! Wish you all get your grant soon!


----------



## rianess (Apr 5, 2019)

Justintime86 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I’ve been a silent member here. I’m happy to share that both me and my de-facto partner have gotten our grant today. Below are my timeline:
> 
> ...




Hi Justintime86! Congratulations on your grant. May I know what kind of evidences you submitted as proof of your de facto relationship, before and after CO contact? I am aware that they have provided a list of this in their website but I just want to know what would satisfy their requirements based on actual submission of applicants, like you did.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Justintime86 (Mar 25, 2019)

rianess said:


> Justintime86 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...



Hi rianess， 

Before CO contact I have uploaded:
Friend’s statutory declaration of our relationship, pictures/flight & hotel bookings of us going out with both sides’ friends and family including traveling together overseas, our tenancy agreement proof of staying together, pictures of our gifts to each other, bank statements and joint account proof.

After CO contact I further uploaded:
More friends and families from both sides statutory declaration, Form 888, more recent travel pictures/flight & hotel bookings with families and friends from both sides, pictures of us celebrating each other’s families members’ birthday, more recent letters showing us staying together, joint bank commitment amount of each month, household financial arrangement (I.e who’s paying what such as telco bills and monthly rental fees etc).

Hope the above clarifies.

Cheers


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

Any grants or it’s a dry day?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Da__N said:


> Any grants or it’s a dry day??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Dry day as usual 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

nelutla said:


> Dry day as usual
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thirsty?

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

I guess like invites for grants also they are going to reopen only from next week


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> I guess like invites for grants also they are going to reopen only from next week


Yup, i agree with you.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> I guess like invites for grants also they are going to reopen only from next week


189 are still getting grants. 4-5 grants reported from yesterday. I wonder why would DHA stop giving grants for 190.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

mahnoor101 said:


> 189 are still getting grants. 4-5 grants reported from yesterday. I wonder why would DHA stop giving grants for 190.


My thoughts are, DHA may still be processing grants for 189 to reach the quota before the end of the financial year. DHA has reduced 189 quota for 2019-2020 by 42%. With the backlog at around 15,000 (April stats) visa still waiting to be decided upon, and the seats decreased from 43,990 to 18,652 for 2019-2020, DHA may be working harder than usual to address the backlog. This is the only logical reason for 189 visa applicants to be receiving grants. 

The tides may turn for 189 sadly, and 190 may start shinning again.Not wishing bad on 189, these are merely hypothesis based on the articles read. Our time will come, we just have to wait patiently. 193 days so far layball:


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Justintime86 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I’ve been a silent member here. I’m happy to share that both me and my de-facto partner have gotten our grant today. Below are my timeline:
> 
> ...


Congratulations Justintime


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Immi account says there will be a major system update on the last day of Jun and this 'From 1 July 2019, applicants will need to review the answers within their application form to ensure that any updated questions have been answered.'

What does it actually mean? Does it affect already submitted applications or only the ones that aren't complete and submitted?

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Justintime86 (Mar 25, 2019)

SG said:


> Justintime86 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Thanks, SG. Hope you get your grant very soon!


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

Justintime86 said:


> Thanks, SG. Hope you get your grant very soon!


Hi Justin, Congrats!

I have a similar case to you. Wondering is there anyway to contact you to ask some info if you don't mind. Can't seem to PM you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Immi account says there will be a major system update on the last day of Jun and this 'From 1 July 2019, applicants will need to review the answers within their application form to ensure that any updated questions have been answered.'
> 
> What does it actually mean? Does it affect already submitted applications or only the ones that aren't complete and submitted?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


I presume even those applications which have been submitted, will need to answer the missing questions 

I am sure that there will be more clarifications in a couple of days

Cheers


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Missing question means? I understand it will unfold in few days. However if anyone have any clue, please share.


----------



## rianess (Apr 5, 2019)

Justintime86 said:


> Hi rianess，
> 
> Before CO contact I have uploaded:
> Friend’s statutory declaration of our relationship, pictures/flight & hotel bookings of us going out with both sides’ friends and family including traveling together overseas, our tenancy agreement proof of staying together, pictures of our gifts to each other, bank statements and joint account proof.
> ...




Thank you so much, @Justinetime86. Yes, what you wrote gave a lot of clarity. Wishing you all the best on your move to Oz.


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

It says the changes apply for :

Applications that are not submitted by 5pm Sunday 30 June 2019 will be set to a status of ‘Incomplete’ in ImmiAccount as part of the systems maintenance process.

From 1 July 2019, applicants will need to review the answers within their application form to ensure that any updated questions have been answered.


So I guess its not valid for already submitted applications.



congian911 said:


> Immi account says there will be a major system update on the last day of Jun and this 'From 1 July 2019, applicants will need to review the answers within their application form to ensure that any updated questions have been answered.'
> 
> What does it actually mean? Does it affect already submitted applications or only the ones that aren't complete and submitted?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana88 (Jun 27, 2019)

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum. I am a Psychologist and I lodged the EOI with 65 points.

I lodged my EOI for NSW in 17/06/2019, just a couple of days before they closed the invitations. 

Anyone has an idea when they may open the invitations again?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Diana88 said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to this forum. I am a Psychologist and I lodged the EOI with 65 points.
> 
> I lodged my EOI for NSW in 17/06/2019, just a couple of days before they closed the invitations.
> 
> Anyone has an idea when they may open the invitations again?


You have to wait patiently 
But It’s not like once they start inviting again, everyone will be invited based on first come first served

They are very selective and those with low points such as your may not get invited at all

Ask around if anyone has recently got an invite under your Anzsco code at that point 

Cheers


----------



## Neoo (May 27, 2019)

*EOI Points for Experience*

Hi Experts,

I have an EOI Lodged for a Business Analyst profile with experience points since Dec with 65/70 points. I am currently in Australia and working on a different visa for a ICT sales representative via my company, can I still claim 5 points once I complete 1 year?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Diana88 said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to this forum. I am a Psychologist and I lodged the EOI with 65 points.
> 
> I lodged my EOI for NSW in 17/06/2019, just a couple of days before they closed the invitations.
> 
> Anyone has an idea when they may open the invitations again?


I have an email from them stating that there is no set date for the invites to start again and also for the revised list of occupations. So all we need to check is their website, theyll update in a few weeks

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## andrei87 (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi guys,

A quick update. We finally had a CO contact after 195 days. However they are requesting evidence of functional English for my partner. I do not know why as we are both Canadian and have Canadian passports therefore that should suffice. Can someone who has added their partenrs schooling information please let me know how they went about it. This what the e-amil asked for:

_As evidence of functional English you are required to demonstrate you hold an award (being

a degree, higher degree, diploma or trade certificate) that required at least two years of full-
time study or training and all instruction (including instruction received in other courses for

which you were allowed credit) for that award was conducted in English. Please provide
evidence of medium of instruction for your relevant degree/s._

My question is what evidence is required to prove the medium of instructions. Would my partners transcripts be sufficient? We already uploaded all of her diplomas. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shree432 (Nov 4, 2016)

andrei87 said:


> My question is what evidence is required to prove the medium of instructions. Would my partners transcripts be sufficient? We already uploaded all of her diplomas. Thanks in advance!


You need to get a letter from your partner Institution that the medium of instruction was English during Degree/diploma.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andrei87 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A quick update. We finally had a CO contact after 195 days. However they are requesting evidence of functional English for my partner. I do not know why as we are both Canadian and have Canadian passports therefore that should suffice. Can someone who has added their partenrs schooling information please let me know how they went about it. This what the e-amil asked for:
> 
> ...


The CO has probably overlooked that your spouse is holding Canadian passport

To prove you have functional English, show us evidence that:
you are a citizen of and hold a valid passport issued by the United Kingdom, the United States of America, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland

Reply back attaching the scan copy of the Canadian passport and quote the above rule 

Cheers


----------



## vk1234 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hello there,

I have a query.

I am a UC457 holder and my wife is 482 TSS subsequent entry (dependent) holder.

I have lodged my visa 190 on Feb 10th 2019 offshore in my home country for both of us where am primary and she is dependent. She got her dependent visa in March/April, she doenst have any visa at the time of applying PR. I havent claimed any points for her.
In march i travelled to Australia and updated my residential address using option in the immi site, does it make my application onshore ? Or will i still have an IED and have to go out Australia and come in ?

All this while, my wife is in India and she is visiting me for a month. I will update her residential address as soon as she comes. if the PR grant comes before she leaves- will she have an IED (i assume yes)?
I assume i have to update address back to home country for her If she leaves before getting PR. 

Question is am i onshore application or offshore application and will she alone have an IED or both or none?

self- IED- yes/no
dependent- IED- yes/no

Thanks
Krish


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi All, 

Have few queries and look forward for the feedback from seniors. I have submitted my application for 190. 

1. Can we update the PCC after filing the application so that for IED we get Max time. Also is it advisable to do so after application submission and the latest pcc will be considered.

2. I got the HAP I'd generated and waiting for getting the medicals done as wife is not well. Is there any time in which we need to complete the medical after application submission. 

3. Does doing the medical after application submission impact the grant time. Someone mentioned that I should have done the medicals couple of days before application submission so that everything gets submitted in one go. This would have helped in reducing the overall grant time. 

4. Towards relationship proof I have submitted marriage certificate and spouse name is endorsed on my passport and vice versa. Shall I upload marriage photos and other proofs as additional document for avoiding CO asking for it later. 


Thanks a lot 

Regards, 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vk1234 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I have a query.
> 
> ...


If either of you or both are in Australia on the date of the grant, there will be no IED for that person 

So make sure that you keep the CO informed of your location as and when both of you enter and leave Australia 

Cheers


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

fromncr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have few queries and look forward for the feedback from seniors. I have submitted my application for 190.
> 
> ...


I lodged my application for NSW 10 days back and considering the current timelines of previous candidate, I am really getting nervous on probable grant issuance in this year before Dec

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sketchjar (Nov 16, 2018)

1) Get PCC done over the course of next one - two months( it takes 15 20 days anyways)
2) This is easy part take your time.
3) Not true, it gets added as part of application evidence
4) Marriage certificate in English is fine and name endorsed on passport vice versa should be okay..
Relax people like me have been waiting for over 200 days to grant.


----------



## Cipritrufr (May 26, 2018)

Hey guys, I have a question.

I have an old EOI for NSW I submitted back in 2016. It's still not expired, but I've gathered more points and now want to change that to apply for 190 in VIC.

My question is, is it a good idea to reuse this old EOI? Will the computer detect this as a new application for VIC, or is it better to just create a new 2019 EOI for VIC?

Thanks!


----------



## Bingoo (May 13, 2019)

I got a CO contact last month and submitted the requested documents and pressed the button at the bottom of attachment upload pages.

My question is if I want to add a new document now, can I just upload it? Should that be a correction request?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Cipritrufr said:


> Hey guys, I have a question.
> 
> I have an old EOI for NSW I submitted back in 2016. It's still not expired, but I've gathered more points and now want to change that to apply for 190 in VIC.
> 
> ...


The moment your points change, your date of effect changes to that date 

Moreover, the date of effect matters only in 189 where it is based on points system
190 invites are totally discretionary so old or new EOI doesn’t matter at all

Members anyways submit separate EOIs for nsw and Vic and it is best you also follow that path

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bingoo said:


> I got a CO contact last month and submitted the requested documents and pressed the button at the bottom of attachment upload pages.
> 
> My question is if I want to add a new document now, can I just upload it? Should that be a correction request?


You can add as many documents you want at any stage
But remember that every document you upload, requires the CO to look at it again

So upload only documents which add value to your application 

Cheers


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

Hi to all.

Co contacted me June 14 for more overseas work evidence. I requested for a copy of my contract and tax return but for some unfortunate events my bag was soaked because of the rain so SOME of the ink in the documents was smudged but the words are still very readable. Can I still upload it on my immi acct? Because I don’t think the HR from my old work would still accommodate me if I will request a new one, or if she will, I know it would take another 2weeks or more before the HR will give a new one.


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

sketchjar said:


> 1) Get PCC done over the course of next one - two months( it takes 15 20 days anyways)
> 2) This is easy part take your time.
> 3) Not true, it gets added as part of application evidence
> 4) Marriage certificate in English is fine and name endorsed on passport vice versa should be okay..
> Relax people like me have been waiting for over 200 days to grant.


Thank you skeychjar. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ayradc said:


> Hi to all.
> 
> Co contacted me June 14 for more overseas work evidence. I requested for a copy of my contract and tax return but for some unfortunate events my bag was soaked because of the rain so SOME of the ink in the documents was smudged but the words are still very readable. Can I still upload it on my immi acct? Because I don’t think the HR from my old work would still accommodate me if I will request a new one, or if she will, I know it would take another 2weeks or more before the HR will give a new one.


You can upload the existing and try your luck
In the meantime apply for a new document, in case the co insists on a fresh copy only

Cheers


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Last day in June, before the quota resets for the next financial year. Has anyone spoken to their MARA agents re: predictions on when they may receive a CO or DG? My agent stated, from his experience, the department commences processing applications in the second week of July. Not sure how far this is true. What have others heard?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Avcor said:


> Last day in June, before the quota resets for the next financial year. Has anyone spoken to their MARA agents re: predictions on when they may receive a CO or DG? My agent stated, from his experience, the department commences processing applications in the second week of July. Not sure how far this is true. What have others heard?


With such a huge backlog, the department cannot afford to sit idle for even a day leave alone 15 days

The processing will go on as usual, but the grants maybe given after a few days when the paperwork for the new year quota is completed

Cheers


----------



## rabb da banda (Apr 1, 2019)

Dear All,

I have a query regarding spouse functional English. What is the band requirement for them? is it 4.5 over all or 4.5 each? i have lodged my case already in jan 2019.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rabb da banda said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have a query regarding spouse functional English. What is the band requirement for them? is it 4.5 over all or 4.5 each? i have lodged my case already in jan 2019.


It’s average of 4.5 not minimum 4.5 in each of the 4

I hope you are aware that you can prove functional English if the spouse studied in English medium school or college without having to give a test

Cheers


----------



## nismavrik (Feb 22, 2018)

*I190 - Additional Applicant Fee*

*Question for Seniors -
*

In 2018, I was single and got the invitation to apply for I190. My CO was assigned on Sep 2018. However, in Jan 2019 I got married and informed the same to Case Officer. CO asked me whether to include my wife in the same application? I affirmed. So CO asked me to fill Form 1436 and pay the additional applicant fee. I am getting two different amounts based on the time when my application was lodged Vs when my wife's will be lodged. Please refer below question in form 1436-

*Q20 Additional Applicant Charge aged 18 years or over at the time your application is lodged*

My application was lodged on May 24, 2018. When I use the reference date as May 24, 2018 - additional applicant fee is SGD 2,042.

However when I use the reference date as Jun 30, 2019 - additional applicant fee is SGD 1,930.

Which is the correct amount I should pay to Dept of Home Affairs? Can someone please advise? Thank you for your help. God bless!


----------



## ankitmalhotra08 (Aug 28, 2018)

I have lodged my application for NSW on 4th June 2019, now today my current employer form 16 has been issued, so shall I upload that in my application. Does the last updated date hamper the processing time for me to get a grant?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankitmalhotra08 said:


> I have lodged my application for NSW on 4th June 2019, now today my current employer form 16 has been issued, so shall I upload that in my application. Does the last updated date hamper the processing time for me to get a grant?


Have you claimed points for the period shown in the form 16 ?
If yes, then it’s best to upload it

Cheers


----------



## ankitmalhotra08 (Aug 28, 2018)

Yes I have, and I have given pf statements and salary slips for that period also. And later on as will file for income tax return also so shall I upload ITR copy also?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankitmalhotra08 said:


> Yes I have, and I have given pf statements and salary slips for that period also. And later on as will file for income tax return also so shall I upload ITR copy also?


Form 16 you should do 

Your choice for the return

No hard fast rule 

Cheers


----------



## ankitmalhotra08 (Aug 28, 2018)

OK thanks NB


----------



## nismavrik (Feb 22, 2018)

NB said:


> Form 16 you should do
> Your choice for the return
> No hard fast rule
> Cheers


Hi NB

Please can you advise on my question too - adding an additional applicant (190). Thank you mate!

In 2018, I was single and got the invitation to apply for I190. My CO was assigned on Sep 2018. However, in Jan 2019 I got married and informed the same to Case Officer. CO asked me whether to include my wife in the same application? I affirmed. So CO asked me to fill Form 1436 and pay the additional applicant fee. I am getting two different amounts based on the time when my application was lodged Vs when my wife's will be lodged. Please refer below question in form 1436-

*Q20 Additional Applicant Charge aged 18 years or over at the time your application is lodged*

My application was lodged on May 24, 2018. When I use the reference date as May 24, 2018 - additional applicant fee is SGD 2,042.

However when I use the reference date as Jun 30, 2019 - additional applicant fee is SGD 1,930.

Which is the correct amount I should pay to Dept of Home Affairs? Can someone please advise? Thank you for your help. God bless!


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

So nothing changed for already lodged applications.


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

nismavrik said:


> Hi NB
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It just may be the difference in forex rates between the two dates. In that case you should use June 30th as the reference date.

And since it’s Monday, why not just call DHA’s helpline so you can get an answer to your question?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

nismavrik said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Please can you advise on my question too - adding an additional applicant (190). Thank you mate!
> 
> ...


Hi Nismavrik,

Contact DHA: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/contact-us/telephone


----------



## veerajthegreat (May 24, 2019)

Dry day today! Why has this process slowed down? The wait seems to be never-ending.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

1st day of financial year..let's hope for best in next few days..


----------



## seengaurav (Feb 20, 2019)

Guys - please advise.
I lodged my VISA application and deposited the fees, PCC and medicals sometime in Apr '19 and now waiting for the grant. My query is -

My passport will expire in 9 months. Should I have it renewed or wait for the grant for couple of more months before it becomes necessary to renew as I believe as per guidelines even PR can't be given with passport validity of less than six months.

Appreciate your reply.


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

seengaurav said:


> Guys - please advise.
> I lodged my VISA application and deposited the fees, PCC and medicals sometime in Apr '19 and now waiting for the grant. My query is -
> 
> My passport will expire in 9 months. Should I have it renewed or wait for the grant for couple of more months before it becomes necessary to renew as I believe as per guidelines even PR can't be given with passport validity of less than six months.
> ...


Ideally you should have changed it before lodging the application. however you can still do it now and update your application with form 929

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## puneets20 (Jan 3, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> 1st day of financial year..let's hope for best in next few days..


grants are flowing in for 189 still..and no invite for 190.. i thought Aus is moving towards more regional migrations than generic country level immigrants..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

seengaurav said:


> Guys - please advise.
> I lodged my VISA application and deposited the fees, PCC and medicals sometime in Apr '19 and now waiting for the grant. My query is -
> 
> My passport will expire in 9 months. Should I have it renewed or wait for the grant for couple of more months before it becomes necessary to renew as I believe as per guidelines even PR can't be given with passport validity of less than six months.
> ...


Just get it renewed and be done with it
What’s the hesitation I don’t understand


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

NB said:


> seengaurav said:
> 
> 
> > Guys - please advise.
> ...


Second that.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Anyone have received survey from NSW? 
Annual Survey of NSW Skilled Migrants. I have received one and not sure why. Also hope it's not spam/fishing mail.


----------



## kapsnsw (Jul 2, 2019)

Hello Guys, received my grant today .lodged on 16th December, family of four .261111 code,onshore applicant ..This forum was quite helpful..


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

kapsnsw said:


> Hello Guys, received my grant today .lodged on 16th December, family of four .261111 code,onshore applicant ..This forum was quite helpful..




Congrats and happy to see movement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

kapsnsw said:


> Hello Guys, received my grant today .lodged on 16th December, family of four .261111 code,onshore applicant ..This forum was quite helpful..


Congratulations


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hey all,

I have received a feedback request from the aus gov. has anyone else got a similar email?


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> Anyone have received survey from NSW?
> Annual Survey of NSW Skilled Migrants. I have received one and not sure why. Also hope it's not spam/fishing mail.


yes i also got the same mail


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

Hi, 

Question. A CO contacted me for more overseas work experience evidence.

I worked at 2 different hospitals overseas.
Last Dec I uploaded the following.

Hosp 1: Detailed service statement from HR, 3mos worth of payslip.
Hosp 2: Detailed service statement from HR, complete copy of payslip.

Now I requested more documents from the 2 hospitals but these are all that I gathered.

Hosp 1: Copy of contract from the moment I got a regular status from the hosp, another 3mos worth of payslip, 1yr ITR copy (latest), professional reference letter that I submitted at ANMAC for skills assessment last year.
Hosp 2: Detailed job description with my status and salary on it, professional reference letter used in skills assessment, and planning to send the payslip again.

Do you guys think that would suffice? I tried requesting for a copy of my tax from hosp 2 but they just won’t answer right away and had lots of reasons of not sending a copy. And they also said they don’t release another set of contract.


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> Anyone have received survey from NSW?
> Annual Survey of NSW Skilled Migrants. I have received one and not sure why. Also hope it's not spam/fishing mail.


I also received it.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

kapsnsw said:


> Hello Guys, received my grant today .lodged on 16th December, family of four .261111 code,onshore applicant ..This forum was quite helpful..


Congratulations Kapsnsw 

Happy to see NSW moving


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Thank for replying guys, I was really thinking its spam


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> Thank for replying guys, I was really thinking its spam


I received it too. Has someone completed this survey, please share what is it about? Thank You.


----------



## veerajthegreat (May 24, 2019)

kapsnsw said:


> Hello Guys, received my grant today .lodged on 16th December, family of four .261111 code,onshore applicant ..This forum was quite helpful..


Congratz man. Hope things move faster now.


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> I received it too. Has someone completed this survey, please share what is it about? Thank You.


I'm an offshore applicant so it was just 2 questions for me.

Are you onshore or offshore?
Have you had to contact the relevant NSW dept. after you submitted the application? (Something along those lines)

It maybe different for people who chose other options.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

LimpBizkit said:


> I'm an offshore applicant so it was just 2 questions for me.
> 
> Are you onshore or offshore?
> Have you had to contact the relevant NSW dept. after you submitted the application? (Something along those lines)
> ...


I am offshore as well. Yeah, the survey was rather straight forward.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

kapsnsw said:


> Hello Guys, received my grant today .lodged on 16th December, family of four .261111 code,onshore applicant ..This forum was quite helpful..


Congratulations. Can you please update immitracker when you get a chance  I am the same lodgement date as you. Hope to hear something soon.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> Anyone have received survey from NSW?
> Annual Survey of NSW Skilled Migrants. I have received one and not sure why. Also hope it's not spam/fishing mail.


We received it too

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## girishsg.ba (Jun 6, 2018)

kapsnsw said:


> Hello Guys, received my grant today .lodged on 16th December, family of four .261111 code,onshore applicant ..This forum was quite helpful..


Congratulations! Your grant is such a silver lining to me... mine lodged on 17dec for 261111


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

kapsnsw said:


> Hello Guys, received my grant today .lodged on 16th December, family of four .261111 code,onshore applicant ..This forum was quite helpful..


Is this added to the tracker? If yes, please change the status..


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

srandha1 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have received a feedback request from the aus gov. has anyone else got a similar email?




yes I have.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sketchjar (Nov 16, 2018)

girishsg.ba said:


> Congratulations! Your grant is such a silver lining to me... mine lodged on 17dec for 261111


mine is 13th dec


----------



## rsujan (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi All,

I have got Co contact for providing a copy of marriage certificate (which was already provided). My lodgement date is 17th December. Please let me know what needs to be done now.

Thanks rsujan


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

rsujan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got Co contact for providing a copy of marriage certificate (which was already provided). My lodgement date is 17th December. Please let me know what needs to be done now.
> 
> Thanks rsujan


I will suggest you to upload it again.


----------



## rsujan (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks Su_Shri. I will dos o. Just worried that due to this request from CO my case will be pushed for another 2 months:-(


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

rsujan said:


> Thanks Su_Shri. I will dos o. Just worried that due to this request from CO my case will be pushed for another 2 months:-(




Ru offshore or onshore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsujan (Jul 31, 2018)

I am in UK now


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

rsujan said:


> I am in UK now




Ok 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

rsujan said:


> Thanks Su_Shri. I will dos o. Just worried that due to this request from CO my case will be pushed for another 2 months:-(


People say COs usually come back to case after 45 days. It's also written in s56 that they give applicants 28 days to provide docs before they make decision so I'm not hoping for anything shorter than this period. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

rsujan said:


> Thanks Su_Shri. I will dos o. Just worried that due to this request from CO my case will be pushed for another 2 months:-(


Maybe within a month your case will be close and u will receive visa grant. 
doesn't matter if your offshore or onshore.

Cheers


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

Hi, 
Question. A CO contacted me for more overseas work experience evidence.
I worked at 2 different hospitals overseas. Last Dec I uploaded the following.

Hosp 1: Detailed service statement from HR, 3mos worth of payslip. 
Hosp 2: Detailed service statement from HR, complete copy of payslip.

Now I requested more documents from the 2 hospitals but these are all that I gathered.

Hosp 1: Copy of contract from the moment I got a regular status from the hosp, another 3mos worth of payslip, 1yr ITR copy (latest), professional reference letter that I submitted at ANMAC for skills assessment last year. 
Hosp 2: Detailed job description with my status and salary on it, professional reference letter used in skills assessment, and planning to send the payslip again.

Do you guys think that would suffice? I tried requesting for a copy of my tax from hosp 2 but they just won’t answer right away and had lots of reasons of not sending a copy. And they also said they don’t release another set of contract.

Please help. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ayradc said:


> Hi,
> Question. A CO contacted me for more overseas work experience evidence.
> I worked at 2 different hospitals overseas. Last Dec I uploaded the following.
> 
> ...


What about bank statements where the salary was credited ?
Provident fund or any such social security deductions ?
Income tax returns 

Cheers


----------



## Spin (Dec 10, 2018)

CO contact is asking me to furnish additional information in 4 weeks. But i need 8 weeks for information to be ready. What is the way out?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Spin said:


> CO contact is asking me to furnish additional information in 4 weeks. But i need 8 weeks for information to be ready. What is the way out?


If you have even partial information ready upload that and request for additional time for the rest of it
Give valid and credible reason for the delay

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Spin said:


> CO contact is asking me to furnish additional information in 4 weeks. But i need 8 weeks for information to be ready. What is the way out?


Reply back to the email you got and ask for more time
Give valid and credible reasons for asking this extension, preferably with evidence that it takes that much time to get

Cheers


----------



## Spin (Dec 10, 2018)

Ok thanks alot NB


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Spin said:


> CO contact is asking me to furnish additional information in 4 weeks. But i need 8 weeks for information to be ready. What is the way out?




When did u lodged 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

kapsnsw said:


> Hello Guys, received my grant today .lodged on 16th December, family of four .261111 code,onshore applicant ..This forum was quite helpful..


Congratulations 😊


----------



## seengaurav (Feb 20, 2019)

NB said:


> seengaurav said:
> 
> 
> > Guys - please advise.
> ...


I couldn't have done it before as I lodged before an year to expiry. The hesitation is that if I get it done now, would it impact the lodgement date? And push me further down the queue?


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

kapsnsw said:


> Hello Guys, received my grant today .lodged on 16th December, family of four .261111 code,onshore applicant ..This forum was quite helpful..


 Congrats mate, please update the tracker. 😀


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

Spin said:


> CO contact is asking me to furnish additional information in 4 weeks. But i need 8 weeks for information to be ready. What is the way out?


 whats the co contact for? And when is your lodgement date? Generally it's 28 days to reply.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

seengaurav said:


> I couldn't have done it before as I lodged before an year to expiry. The hesitation is that if I get it done now, would it impact the lodgement date? And push me further down the queue?


Passport change doesn’t impact the processing in any way
Stop being paranoid 

Cheers


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

seengaurav said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > seengaurav said:
> ...


No, it won't. I renewed my passport and updated the information a couple of weeks back. There's no change in visa application or last update date.


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

NB said:


> Ayradc said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


I can no longer access my previous account overseas because its already a closed account and they don’t give bank statements to closed accounts. I have tax return copy but just for 1year. You think the additional documents that I will provide would not be enough? You think I will have a problem along the way with it?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Ayradc said:


> I can no longer access my previous account overseas because its already a closed account and they don’t give bank statements to closed accounts. I have tax return copy but just for 1year. You think the additional documents that I will provide would not be enough? You think I will have a problem along the way with it?


Hi Ayradc,

Give your 1 year Tax Returns copy


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

SG said:


> Hi Ayradc,
> 
> Give your 1 year Tax Returns copy



Yes, I will. Thank you SG.


----------



## alex_huynh0807 (Jul 3, 2019)

Hi guys,
I have lodged my 190 in April with my partner 
My partner student visa will end on 4th August and bridging visa will be activated
however, her CoE ( her course) will be finished in 2020 with her bachelor degree.
my question is: should she pay tuition to continue study while waiting for our 190 visa be granted or just wait for BVA activated and confirm the school that she won't study anymore? 

Thank you

Regards,
alex


----------



## chongchien (Aug 24, 2018)

seems like 190 is still very slow...anyone has any update from their MARA agent?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alex_huynh0807 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have lodged my 190 in April with my partner
> My partner student visa will end on 4th August and bridging visa will be activated
> however, her CoE ( her course) will be finished in 2020 with her bachelor degree.
> ...


Did she join the course for getting the education and degree or just to get the PR ?

Cheers


----------



## alex_huynh0807 (Jul 3, 2019)

at the beginning, she joined the course for PR but now we met and I decided to take her as a dependant on my visa 190 application ( I have lodged with all supporting documents)
I just want to make sure that she didnt get reported from school 

Thanks for your reply NB


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

chongchien said:


> seems like 190 is still very slow...anyone has any update from their MARA agent?



My MARA agent stated it will all kick off by the second week of July. Perhaps the department is waiting for the previous year 2018-2019 numbers to be released before they commence granting visas. Who knows...
Its 199 days for me since lodgement!! :tsk:


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

alex_huynh0807 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have lodged my 190 in April with my partner
> 
> ...


From this link 
https://www.seekvisa.com.au/student-visa-cancellation-in-australia/

If you cancel your student (subclass 500) or 482 TSS visa when you have applied for another visa, the*Bridging Visa A*linked to the new visa you have applied for will also be cancelled. Meaning that you will not automatically get the Bridging Visa A with work rights as it will cease due to the cancellation. To prevent being in Australia unlawfully you will then need to lodge an application for a Bridging Visa E which does not grant you work rights by default . To apply for work rights you will also need to lodge an application requesting*work rights. In order to obtain work rights you will need to prove that you are in ‘financial hardship’ and specific criteria applies to prove this.

Good luck

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alex_huynh0807 said:


> at the beginning, she joined the course for PR but now we met and I decided to take her as a dependant on my visa 190 application ( I have lodged with all supporting documents)
> I just want to make sure that she didnt get reported from school
> 
> Thanks for your reply NB


If she doesn’t want to work while waiting for PR, it may be possible for her to stop studying without becoming an illegal 

Consult a good immigration agent specialising in academic visas and decide

Cheers


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Avcor said:


> My MARA agent stated it will all kick off by the second week of July. Perhaps the department is waiting for the previous year 2018-2019 numbers to be released before they commence granting visas. Who knows...
> Its 199 days for me since lodgement!! :tsk:


Funny my agent said most pending cases would get cleared in the final week of FY and here I am still on the same boat with you guys. This the current trend of COs asking people to submit duplicate or irrelevant documents I have totally lost hope in the transparency and competency of this whole process. Let it be what it has to be then till I can vote. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

*CO contacted for medicals, but it is on file.*

Hi everyone,

Got a CO contact 199 days after lodgement regarding medicals, however, it is already on file. It was submitted on 3rd Jan 2019. However, the system has an error stating medicals not provided. 
System and Human error has caused me to get a CO contact.. :tsk:

Lodgement date: 16th Dec 2018


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Avcor said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Got a CO contact 199 days after lodgement regarding medicals, however, it is already on file. It was submitted on 3rd Jan 2019. However, the system has an error stating medicals not provided.
> System and Human error has caused me to get a CO contact.. :tsk:
> ...




Ohh man r they asking wantedly I mean to drag the process 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kangdeep14 (Jan 18, 2019)

14th Nov got grant after CO contact on 29th april
1st Dec got CO contact for spouse english evidence which was already submitted


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

nelutla said:


> Ohh man r they asking wantedly I mean to drag the process
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it surely seems like that. They are just dragging the process. Medicals are already on file. My agent just attached a cover letter advising of the same. Ugh, dreading having to wait for another 28-45 days now. :rant: Anyways I have updated immitracker


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Avcor said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Got a CO contact 199 days after lodgement regarding medicals, however, it is already on file. It was submitted on 3rd Jan 2019. However, the system has an error stating medicals not provided.
> System and Human error has caused me to get a CO contact.. :tsk:
> ...


Expect the unexpected mate...the DHA visa process is a crop now a days. The gov does not put up much attention with the new Immigrants. Even though u provide all requirements but they will seek for any loop holes on your applications. Hopefully you will get your visa grants soon. Just be patience with 1 to 3 months waiting it will come.

Cheers


----------



## Kangdeep14 (Jan 18, 2019)

alex_huynh0807 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have lodged my 190 in April with my partner
> My partner student visa will end on 4th August and bridging visa will be activated
> however, her CoE ( her course) will be finished in 2020 with her bachelor degree.
> ...


Hey
She can confirm the school that she wont study because Her visa expired 
There wont be any problem. 
I Confirmed this information with 5 top mara agents.


----------



## Kangdeep14 (Jan 18, 2019)

congian911 said:


> alex_huynh0807 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Hey
He is not cancelling her student visa
It's going to expire.


----------



## alex_huynh0807 (Jul 3, 2019)

I wont cancel my partner student visa
It will be expired next month and the the BVA will be activated 
But the course still run until 2020
Pretty much i dont cancel any visa
Its expired and jump into BVA 
Is it still risky ? Or illegal staying 

Thanks


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Avcor said:


> Yeah it surely seems like that. They are just dragging the process. Medicals are already on file. My agent just attached a cover letter advising of the same. Ugh, dreading having to wait for another 28-45 days now. :rant: Anyways I have updated immitracker


They are only dragging it...And god knows when they are going to review again. Frustrating.


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

Avcor said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Got a CO contact 199 days after lodgement regarding medicals, however, it is already on file. It was submitted on 3rd Jan 2019. However, the system has an error stating medicals not provided.
> System and Human error has caused me to get a CO contact.. :tsk:
> ...


It is unfortunate that you got into this. Will there be any other reason? The submitted docs not much clear or any other docs required to prove this?


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

aussiedesi said:


> It is unfortunate that you got into this. Will there be any other reason? The submitted docs not much clear or any other docs required to prove this?


They hire some CO with not enough experience in visa processing mostly amature CO is taking care of most visa... it is a ball game in applying visa in Australia with no assurance that you will get it on time.. Permanent visa in Aussie is about $$$$$$$$$ ..

Cheers


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

aussiedesi said:


> It is unfortunate that you got into this. Will there be any other reason? The submitted docs not much clear or any other docs required to prove this?


Well, I do not know if there is any other reason. I can see the medicals attached to the file, and so can my agent. I have read it, to all be clear. The s56 just stated attach medicals, which are on file...


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Itik1983 said:


> They hire some CO with not enough experience in visa processing mostly amature CO is taking care of most visa... it is a ball game in applying visa in Australia with no assurance that you will get it on time.. Permanent visa in Aussie is about $$$$$$$$$ ..
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Not bad for a job with average annual pay of around 70k. I might actually apply for it once I arrive in Australia. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alex_huynh0807 said:


> I wont cancel my partner student visa
> It will be expired next month and the the BVA will be activated
> But the course still run until 2020
> Pretty much i dont cancel any visa
> ...


That’s precisely why you hire a good knowledgable Mara agent to advise you
Don’t take free advice.
Take paid advice so they know they can be sued if they are wrong 
Cheers


----------



## rsujan (Jul 31, 2018)

@Avcor - Feel for you mate. I am in the same boat where they asked for marriage certificate ( already uploaded) . I tried calling the helpline number but got the same standard answer that processing will take its own time.:-(

Hope we get our grants sooner than 45 days of more wait period.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

rsujan said:


> @Avcor - Feel for you mate. I am in the same boat where they asked for marriage certificate ( already uploaded) . I tried calling the helpline number but got the same standard answer that processing will take its own time.:-(
> 
> Hope we get our grants sooner than 45 days of more wait period.


I wrote to you on your immitracker. Its ridiclous. Who is your case officer? Maybe its the same one as mine. Sucks big time. I think they are just dragging out the process.. :rant:

Did you apply through an agent?


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Avcor said:


> Well, I do not know if there is any other reason. I can see the medicals attached to the file, and so can my agent. I have read it, to all be clear. The s56 just stated attach medicals, which are on file...


hey normally we wont attach any medical na ? hospital will be sending directly to them i mean this happend with me


----------



## Spin (Dec 10, 2018)

18 th December, 133211



nelutla said:


> Spin said:
> 
> 
> > CO contact is asking me to furnish additional information in 4 weeks. But i need 8 weeks for information to be ready. What is the way out?
> ...


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Spin said:


> 18 th December, 133211


offshore or onshore if possible can u update on immi tracker


----------



## rsujan (Jul 31, 2018)

@Avcor - My CO is Michael from GSM Adelaid


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

rsujan said:


> @Avcor - My CO is Michael from GSM Adelaid


Where can you see the location? Mine does not say that.


----------



## rsujan (Jul 31, 2018)

You should be able to see that in the email body at the end ; Also in the attachment at the end.


----------



## Bannysingh (Oct 19, 2018)

Hi guys, anybody can help here pls. I have paid 2nd vac functional English for my partner last month and add invoice in immi account for 186 TRT visa and now my other﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿ file open also 190 visa and they asked for functional English for my partner. So can I use same invoice to other file or anybody have any idea. Pls thanks in advance


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Avcor said:


> Where can you see the location? Mine does not say that.


I also uploaded all the employment documents (EVERYTHING) but still received S56. 
26 days post uploading the documents again..counting counting counting.

CO - Hannah Adelaide (spelling might be incorrect)


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> I also uploaded all the employment documents (EVERYTHING) but still received S56.
> 26 days post uploading the documents again..counting counting counting.
> 
> CO - Hannah Adelaide (spelling might be incorrect)


Ugh this sucks!! truly does. This has just made me feel like yup, doesn't look like I will be getting my grant anytime soon. 45-60 days at the most, they say?


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

I donot think so there is any defined timeline from DHA for it


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

They ? You are quoting whom ?


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Need information.

i got the co contact on 28th feb and nothing after that. my lodgement date is 18th nov.. i saw one grant today for lodgement date of 14th nov and co contact 29th April. Re they going to pick the application based on lodgement date or co contact date??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srandha1 said:


> Need information.
> 
> i got the co contact on 28th feb and nothing after that. my lodgement date is 18th nov.. i saw one grant today for lodgement date of 14th nov and co contact 29th April. Re they going to pick the application based on lodgement date or co contact date??


There is no hard fast rule
The processing time depends on the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted 

You just have to wait for the next co contact or grant

Cheers


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

*2613* nsw*

Anyone aware of any 2613* receiving a CO contact or Grant since Nov 2018?

Why are they delaying the software related anzsco by so much? From immitacker, I can see its pending from Nov 2018 and only 2 blessed 261313 people have got their grants in record breaking time. 

This is such a loooooonnnnnngggggggggggggggggggggg... wait !!! anyone with any sort of updates for these job codes, pls respond.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dragonqn said:


> Anyone aware of any 2613* receiving a CO contact or Grant since Nov 2018?
> 
> Why are they delaying the software related anzsco by so much? From immitacker, I can see its pending from Nov 2018 and only 2 blessed 261313 people have got their grants in record breaking time.
> 
> This is such a loooooonnnnnngggggggggggggggggggggg... wait !!! anyone with any sort of updates for these job codes, pls respond.


Garbage in garbage out is the first thing they teach you in software engineering 

So if you are going to use an insignificantly small and un verified data as a base you are bound to reach wrong conclusions 

Stop looking at trackers and wait for the grant patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> They ? You are quoting whom ?


I am quoting this migration site I read a while back - I forget what its called. However, I am not certain if this may be the whole truth. I guess what NB said is right. It depends on the complexity of the case, and strength of documents. 
*Question*: Do the Case Officers look at all documents prior to a request, or do they see something is missing and stop assessing the file, until the missing document is attached? 
My medicals were sent to DoHA, so this is not in my hand anymore. I do not know what else I can do now, but wait.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Agree with you and NB.


----------



## narendrasvyas (Apr 17, 2018)

Avcor said:


> I am quoting this migration site I read a while back - I forget what its called. However, I am not certain if this may be the whole truth. I guess what NB said is right. It depends on the complexity of the case, and strength of documents.
> *Question*: Do the Case Officers look at all documents prior to a request, or do they see something is missing and stop assessing the file, until the missing document is attached?
> My medicals were sent to DoHA, so this is not in my hand anymore. I do not know what else I can do now, but wait.


You can upload the receipt of medical test as proof. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

Hi, questions again. If your student visa expires, will your bridging visa be activated automatically or you need to apply for it to be activated? And if you’re on bridging visa, can you work unlimited hours?


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Ayradc said:


> Hi, questions again. If your student visa expires, will your bridging visa be activated automatically or you need to apply for it to be activated? And if you’re on bridging visa, can you work unlimited hours?


Have you applied for a 190 visa? If so, then yes, once your student visa expires, the bridging visa will automatically commence. You can work for limited hours per work, similar to when you were a student. I believe this is around 20 hours a week (check the conditions on the student visa). 
Bridging visas merely mimic the visa, the applicant was holding, prior to its expiration/applying for a new visa.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

narendrasvyas said:


> You can upload the receipt of medical test as proof.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Yes I did, along with a cover letter. Now it's the waiting game..


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Avcor said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Got a CO contact 199 days after lodgement regarding medicals, however, it is already on file. It was submitted on 3rd Jan 2019. However, the system has an error stating medicals not provided.
> System and Human error has caused me to get a CO contact.. :tsk:
> ...


These are just delay tactics I think. I’m still waiting for direct grant since 6th December 2018.


----------



## G.S.S (Feb 21, 2019)

HI everyone,
In need of urgent help. We live in US and our visas got rejected today. We have lodged our application for subclass 190 on May 20,2019. I have also attached all the documents. There is no CO contact , how do I update that we are moving back to India. Any help or suggestion is greatly appreciated.


----------



## G.S.S (Feb 21, 2019)

G.S.S said:


> HI everyone,
> In need of urgent help. We live in US and our visas got rejected today. We have lodged our application for subclass 190 on May 20,2019. I have also attached all the documents. There is no CO contact , how do I update that we are moving back to India. Any help or suggestion is greatly appreciated.


I understand that form 1023 can be used to notify them about address change but does it impact the "Date of Effect" of my application. Sorry if the question sounds silly. The mind is frozen a bit now.


----------



## derrick_pang94 (Dec 18, 2018)

Does the state you lodged affect the days to get grant?


----------



## G.S.S (Feb 21, 2019)

derrick_pang94 said:


> Does the state you lodged affect the days to get grant?


The state is NSW .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

G.S.S said:


> HI everyone,
> In need of urgent help. We live in US and our visas got rejected today. We have lodged our application for subclass 190 on May 20,2019. I have also attached all the documents. There is no CO contact , how do I update that we are moving back to India. Any help or suggestion is greatly appreciated.


Use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give your new Indian address

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

G.S.S said:


> I understand that form 1023 can be used to notify them about address change but does it impact the "Date of Effect" of my application. Sorry if the question sounds silly. The mind is frozen a bit now.


Form 1023 is for wrong answers, not for change of situation 

You can use form 1022 or the update us link in the Immiaccount 
Your choice
Change of address,, doesn’t delay the application processing 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

derrick_pang94 said:


> Does the state you lodged affect the days to get grant?


State, Anzsco code, points all lose relevance after invite

Processing time depends on the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted 

Cheers


----------



## derrick_pang94 (Dec 18, 2018)

NB said:


> State, Anzsco code, points all lose relevance after invite
> 
> Processing time depends on the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB! I'm just thinking out loud why is mine not granted yet when it's gone pass more than 6 months now. My case is very simple as I just need to provide what I provided for my VISA 485 along with work evidences. 

Anyway appreciate the responses NB you've always been helpful!


----------



## rsarwara (Feb 15, 2018)

Hey folks,

Got DG on 2nd of july 
No CO contact
Lodgement date -17 Dec
Points - 65+5 (SA)
Civil engineer 
Onshore 

Best of luck for rest of the applications.

Regards

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Avcor said:


> I am quoting this migration site I read a while back - I forget what its called. However, I am not certain if this may be the whole truth. I guess what NB said is right. It depends on the complexity of the case, and strength of documents.
> *Question*: Do the Case Officers look at all documents prior to a request, or do they see something is missing and stop assessing the file, until the missing document is attached?
> My medicals were sent to DoHA, so this is not in my hand anymore. I do not know what else I can do now, but wait.


I do not think so there is any rule around it.


----------



## veerajthegreat (May 24, 2019)

rsarwara said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Got DG on 2nd of july
> No CO contact
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Latest 3 DGs reported here are all onshore while offshore applicants are delayed with silly contacts. Just my observation! 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

rsarwara said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Got DG on 2nd of july
> No CO contact
> ...


Congratulations Rsarwara


----------



## rsujan (Jul 31, 2018)

Congrats RSrwara


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

congian911 said:


> Latest 3 DGs reported here are all onshore while offshore applicants are delayed with silly contacts. Just my observation!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Spot on! I reckon it because offshore has more security involved, whilst onshore does not.


----------



## Harish Singh (Apr 13, 2017)

rsarwara said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Got DG on 2nd of july
> No CO contact
> ...



Hi Congrats...
May I know what is your IED (entry date to Aust)

tks


----------



## mohaobeidat (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I am noticing some CO contacts for Australian values Statements, and I am looking to upload it before they do ask, so can anyone please give me a link to the format that I need to fill and send please ?

Cheers,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mohaobeidat said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am noticing some CO contacts for Australian values Statements, and I am looking to upload it before they do ask, so can anyone please give me a link to the format that I need to fill and send please ?
> 
> Cheers,


There maybe upto a 1000 forms on DHA website
Each one of them is used by some one or the other
So are you going to fill up all the 1000 and upload them ?

You have to stop being paranoid and start uploading forms and documents indiscriminately 

You have to understand that each applicant situation is unique and other then the forms recommended in the DHA website you should not upload others voluntarily 

Let the co ask you if he needs any more forms or documents 
Heavens will not fall if he contacts you

Cheers


----------



## mohaobeidat (Aug 14, 2018)

NB said:


> There maybe upto a 1000 forms on DHA website
> Each one of them is used by some one or the other
> So are you going to fill up all the 1000 and upload them ?
> 
> ...



Hahahaha, you are totally right NB !!!

I agree with you now brother I won't be submitting anything more, I have submitted enough and now I'll just set down and relax and wait for the outcome


----------



## Wyz (Mar 15, 2019)

Hi everyone, not sure if anyone could advise me about the following situation. I got 186 refusal on last July due to the CO thought the company can not support me for another 2 years, and then applied for AAT appeal becoz it was only 2months left before my 457 expired, so now holding bridging visa for the result of appeal. 

Luckily I got nomination from Vic and already lodged offshore 190 application on April. However, my employee is being so rude since things happened and I wanna leave my job. 

I’ve found another employer who is happy to sponsor me for 482 visa and they also hoping to have me as full time worker. Even though the time frame sitting on 9-13months, but still some applicants got DG in 6months, does anyone could advise me that should I apply 482 visa or any other suggestions?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Wyz said:


> Hi everyone, not sure if anyone could advise me about the following situation. I got 186 refusal on last July due to the CO thought the company can not support me for another 2 years, and then applied for AAT appeal becoz it was only 2months left before my 457 expired, so now holding bridging visa for the result of appeal.
> 
> Luckily I got nomination from Vic and already lodged offshore 190 application on April. However, my employee is being so rude since things happened and I wanna leave my job.
> 
> I’ve found another employer who is happy to sponsor me for 482 visa and they also hoping to have me as full time worker. Even though the time frame sitting on 9-13months, but still some applicants got DG in 6months, does anyone could advise me that should I apply 482 visa or any other suggestions?


One can never predict a grant

It’s true that 190 grants have slowed down, probably due to diversion of manpower to citizenship processing as the delays there were raising a stink

The only problem in applying at this stage for a 482 is that in case the 482 is granted in quick succession to your 190, then the 190 will stand cancelled
You may not get time to withdraw the 482 application after the 190 grant as both will be processed In parallel by different departments 
The chances are low, but they do exist 

It’s a decision only you can take 

Cheers


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi guys y 190 is not giving grants seeing 189 they are getting grants latest was 23 Feb 19
We will stuck at Dec 16 only
My lodgement 23 Dec 18


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Hi guys y 190 is not giving grants seeing 189 they are getting grants latest was 23 Feb 19
> We will stuck at Dec 16 only
> My lodgement 23 Dec 18
> 
> ...


There is no answer to this million dollar question. We have all been pondering over this question for over 2-3 months, but in vain. Hope you get your grant at least in a couple of weeks from now. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Dip04 (Jun 23, 2019)

nelutla said:


> Hi guys y 190 is not giving grants seeing 189 they are getting grants latest was 23 Feb 19
> We will stuck at Dec 16 only
> My lodgement 23 Dec 18
> 
> ...


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Hi guys y 190 is not giving grants seeing 189 they are getting grants latest was 23 Feb 19
> We will stuck at Dec 16 only
> My lodgement 23 Dec 18
> 
> ...


Chill and relax thats the best thing u cna do for now.
9-13months processing time and since your not yet pass this period I guess you cant expect to much to receive a grant soon...Enjoy life continue to focus on your current daily task..

cheers


----------



## rsarwara (Feb 15, 2018)

Harish Singh said:


> Hi Congrats...
> 
> May I know what is your IED (entry date to Aust)
> 
> ...


Feb 2014 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyz (Mar 15, 2019)

NB said:


> Wyz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, not sure if anyone could advise me about the following situation. I got 186 refusal on last July due to the CO thought the company can not support me for another 2 years, and then applied for AAT appeal becoz it was only 2months left before my 457 expired, so now holding bridging visa for the result of appeal.
> ...


You are right. It is a difficult decision, anyway thank you for replying.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Dip04 said:


> nelutla said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys y 190 is not giving grants seeing 189 they are getting grants latest was 23 Feb 19
> ...


----------



## therock (Feb 28, 2016)

*Finally a Visa 190 Grant*

For those who are waiting to hear some news regarding 190 Visa Grants (261313)...

Friend of mine got the 190 Visa Grant NSW on 2nd July. 

Code - 261313

Eoi date - 8 July 2018
Nsw Invite 1 (technical issue) - 15 Nov 2018
Nsw invite 2 - 23 Nov 2018
Nsw application - 24 Nov 2018
Nsw approval and preinvite - 12 dec 2018
Lodgement - 14 dec 2018
PCC - 30 dec 2018
Health check up - 6 Jan 2019
Grant - 2 jul 2019
Ied - 9 Jan 2020


Wish you all the best, hope you guys get your grants soon.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

therock said:


> For those who are waiting to hear some news regarding 190 Visa Grants (261313)...
> 
> Friend of mine got the 190 Visa Grant NSW on 2nd July.
> 
> ...




Congrats ru onshore or offshore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

therock said:


> For those who are waiting to hear some news regarding 190 Visa Grants (261313)...
> 
> Friend of mine got the 190 Visa Grant NSW on 2nd July.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to your friend


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

nelutla said:


> Hi guys y 190 is not giving grants seeing 189 they are getting grants latest was 23 Feb 19
> We will stuck at Dec 16 only
> My lodgement 23 Dec 18
> 
> ...





Harini227 said:


> There is no answer to this million dollar question. We have all been pondering over this question for over 2-3 months, but in vain. Hope you get your grant at least in a couple of weeks from now.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Hi Nelutla,

The grant will come in its own sweet time and just getting frustrated over it, is not going to expedite it. 

The only thing is to wait. 

Don't count days, it will only increase your anxiety levels. 

Have faith and patience. 

Wish you a speedy Grant soon.


----------



## girishsg.ba (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi everyone.. My application is updated with action required flag, to arrange health examinations for the new born by adding health assessment link against new born name. Should I consider this as CO contact? 

This doubt is because, my wife's health assessment is now more than 1 year old. There is no request for that and no email from CO for new born health assessment. So is it just a HAPid created by application?  Please share your view.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

girishsg.ba said:


> Hi everyone.. My application is updated with action required flag, to arrange health examinations for the new born by adding health assessment link against new born name. Should I consider this as CO contact?
> 
> This doubt is because, my wife's health assessment is now more than 1 year old. There is no request for that and no email from CO for new born health assessment. So is it just a HAPid created by application? Please share your view.




When did u lodged ur application and when did u update ur baby details 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

girishsg.ba said:


> Hi everyone.. My application is updated with action required flag, to arrange health examinations for the new born by adding health assessment link against new born name. Should I consider this as CO contact?
> 
> This doubt is because, my wife's health assessment is now more than 1 year old. There is no request for that and no email from CO for new born health assessment. So is it just a HAPid created by application? Please share your view.


Hi Girishsg.ba,

DHA will generate HAP ID for your newborn.


----------



## girishsg.ba (Jun 6, 2018)

nelutla said:


> When did u lodged ur application and when did u update ur baby details
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


App Lodgement date - 17 Dec 2018
New born added on 11 June 2019


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

girishsg.ba said:


> App Lodgement date - 17 Dec 2018
> 
> New born added on 11 June 2019




Ru onshore or offshore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## girishsg.ba (Jun 6, 2018)

SG said:


> Hi Girishsg.ba,
> 
> DHA will generate HAP ID for your newborn.


Hi SG,
So it's not a CO contact yet, correct? Just a DHA action of creating HAPId.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

SG said:


> Hi Girishsg.ba,
> 
> 
> 
> DHA will generate HAP ID for your newborn.




No generally CO generates hap I'd 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## girishsg.ba (Jun 6, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Ru onshore or offshore
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Nelutla,
Offshore.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

girishsg.ba said:


> Hi Neltula,
> 
> Offshore.




Ok generally CO generates hapid many of my friends went same process last year and giving baby medical they will take 3-4 week give u visa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

girishsg.ba said:


> App Lodgement date - 17 Dec 2018
> 
> New born added on 11 June 2019




As u said 11 June baby added have u given medical?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## girishsg.ba (Jun 6, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Ok generally CO generates hapid many of my friends went same process last year and giving baby medical they will take 3-4 week give u visa
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Nelutla,
But then, usually when CO contact happens, there will be an email with attachment having details needed and deadline. Nothing such sort of a communication I have received. Jus because I loged into immi account I could notice this flag.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

girishsg.ba said:


> Hi Nelutla,
> 
> But then, usually when CO contact happens, there will be an email with attachment having details needed and deadline. Nothing such sort of a communication I have received. Jus because I loged into immi account I could notice this flag.




Ok it might be some error because CO is the one person can add ur baby and generates hapid I can say this many of friends have got mail and some didn't 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

girishsg.ba said:


> Hi Nelutla,
> 
> But then, usually when CO contact happens, there will be an email with attachment having details needed and deadline. Nothing such sort of a communication I have received. Jus because I loged into immi account I could notice this flag.




Ur lucky co picked ur file and added baby , Iam wating from Dec 23 and till now baby haven't got added to application and many are wating like me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rotti404 (Jul 4, 2019)

Can someone give me a clarification regarding my EOI. I created an EOI for NSW 190 with total 70 marks. 10 marks for PTE. So what is the chance of receiving an invitation for my EOI according to the current trend? ANZSCO code 261313 - Software Engineer.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Rotti404 said:


> Can someone give me a clarification regarding my EOI. I created an EOI for NSW 190 with total 70 marks. 10 marks for PTE. So what is the chance of receiving an invitation for my EOI according to the current trend? ANZSCO code 261313 - Software Engineer.


If you can increase your PTE scores to 20 points, that'll be great!

Higher the points, higher the chances of receiving the invitation.

Good Luck!


----------



## Key12356 (May 13, 2019)

Hi guys,

The longer the wait becomes the more anxious I get - just want to confirm that once you lodge your application and as long as you submitted all the required documents, it is a matter of WHEN you get your grant, right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Key12356 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> The longer the wait becomes the more anxious I get - just want to confirm that once you lodge your application and as long as you submitted all the required documents, it is a matter of WHEN you get your grant, right?
> 
> ...


Depend on the complexity of case. Usually case with spouse points and/or work experience contains higher risk of rejection due to extra vetting for genuineness. More checks mean more chance of refusal. Work experience verification is worst because there's a third party involved which sometimes is prone to be unreliable. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Key12356 (May 13, 2019)

congian911 said:


> Depend on the complexity of case. Usually case with spouse points and/or work experience contains higher risk of rejection due to extra vetting for genuineness. More checks mean more chance of refusal. Work experience verification is worst because there's a third party involved which sometimes is prone to be unreliable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk




Thank you for your reply!

For that reason, I didn’t add points for my work experience and I don’t have a spouse. In this case, I’m hoping it should be quite straightforward 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

I just need to confirm that the validity of the PCC is of one year? 

I asked my consultant as well she was saying PCC is valid for 1 year although the validity mentioned on my PCC is 180 days. Just a bit confused.


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> I just need to confirm that the validity of the PCC is of one year?
> 
> I asked my consultant as well she was saying PCC is valid for 1 year although the validity mentioned on my PCC is 180 days. Just a bit confused.


1 year ...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

fromncr said:


> 1 year ...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Experience4u said:


> [05/07, 11:18 am] experience: During my application for SA nomination I made some errors
> [05/07, 11:20 am] experience: 1. I didn't include my spouse phone and email address
> 2. I made mistake in inputting my non relevant experience dates, imputed 2011 instead of 2012.
> 3. I uploaded spouse Birth certificate instead of her Travel passport.
> ...


EMail SA asap explaining the errors and attaching the missing documents 

I am sure if you voluntarily inform them of the errors, they should not refuse you on that ground

Cheers


----------



## Dxb21 (Feb 25, 2019)

Is the case officer who contact for granting visa is the person from the local Australian embassy or the one from the Australian embassy office situated in your residence which we have mentioned in the application.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NSW19 (Jul 5, 2019)

Hi all,

Newbie on this group. Logged application on 14th Dec 2018, NSW, offshore, using a registered MARA agent. CO contacted for more information on 4th July asking for medicals. Medicals were undertaken early this year for my husband and myself, but under a different HAP ID from the HAP ID generated when the application was logged. The agent made a mistake when filling out the passport details of my husband's (primary applicant) and logged the application unknowingly. 
Our agent filled out the form 1023 - incorrect answers and generated a different HAP ID for us to undertake our medicals. The agent uploaded the new HAP ID (on immiaccount) with medical receipt early this year. However, CO has overlooked the medicals, and requested for medicals to be done. Our medicals are on file but under a different HAP ID. 
Question is: will we still get my grant despite our HAP ID not matching the one generated once application was logged? Will have to redo my medicals? 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NSW19 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Newbie on this group. Logged application on 14th Dec 2018, NSW, offshore, using a registered MARA agent. CO contacted for more information on 4th July asking for medicals. Medicals were undertaken early this year for my husband and myself, but under a different HAP ID from the HAP ID generated when the application was logged. The agent made a mistake when filling out the passport details of my husband's (primary applicant) and logged the application unknowingly.
> Our agent filled out the form 1023 - incorrect answers and generated a different HAP ID for us to undertake our medicals. The agent uploaded the new HAP ID (on immiaccount) with medical receipt early this year. However, CO has overlooked the medicals, and requested for medicals to be done. Our medicals are on file but under a different HAP ID.
> ...


You have applied through a Mara agent
I am sure he knows what he is doing
The CO will accept the Medicals already done by you and uploaded in the system
Is the IP button active in the application ?

You have to wait patiently and soon you will find that the medical tab will change to no further action required 

Cheers


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Hey everyone,

Just chiming in with some useless speculation and what I believe to be likely true, yet cannot be verified. So only keep reading if rumors and speculations are of interest to you. 

So I spoke to my MARA agents with regards to what we’ve been seeing (slowness and silliness, like asking COs contancting and asking Canadians for proof of English or medicals / marriage certificates that have already been provided etc) and I’ve been told the rumor is they’ve let a bunch of senior COs go and hired “level 4” skill workers. To save on costs. 

I might not be popular with this opinion, but I’d rather they increase the visa fees, and provide better / more reliable and faster service. There is no shortage of people wanting to migrate, and they just readjusted visa fees. This seems silly, and what they’ve done has lead to a lot of frustration. Anyway, it is what it is. 

Please take the above rumor with a pinch of salt, but also note, it does coincide with the goofiness of what we’ve been seeing. 

All the best and speedy grants for everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Anyad said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just chiming in with some useless speculation and what I believe to be likely true, yet cannot be verified. So only keep reading if rumors and speculations are of interest to you.
> 
> ...


Truth or fiction, it will be immaterial in a few months
The visa processing is being outsourced and only the final approval will be done by the department officials 

So one can expect that the private agencies will not waste their time in asking for documents already available 

But I fear they may intentionally delay the entire process, to force more and more applicants to pay extra for fast track processing which will be allowed to them 

Cheers


----------



## chongchien (Aug 24, 2018)

I didnt know there is a fast track processing. How much is that?



NB said:


> Truth or fiction, it will be immaterial in a few months
> The visa processing is being outsourced and only the final approval will be done by the department officials
> 
> So one can expect that the private agencies will not waste their time in asking for documents already available
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chongchien said:


> I didnt know there is a fast track processing. How much is that?


It’s not done yet

It will probably be implemented towards the end of this year

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> I just need to confirm that the validity of the PCC is of one year?
> 
> I asked my consultant as well she was saying PCC is valid for 1 year although the validity mentioned on my PCC is 180 days. Just a bit confused.


Your consultant is correct
Australia immigration consider the validity of the PCC for 1 year irrespective of what’s written on the certificate 

Cheers


----------



## NSW19 (Jul 5, 2019)

NB said:


> You have applied through a Mara agent
> I am sure he knows what he is doing
> The CO will accept the Medicals already done by you and uploaded in the system
> Is the IP button active in the application ?
> ...



Thank you for your assistance NB. Ok, hope so! When you say IP, do you mean "I consent I have uploaded all documents" tab? Then yes, It has been activated. It was activated within hours of CO requesting for the medicals. 
Is there anything else we can do to advise DoHA that it is their fault, and not ours?
Hopefully, next week brings us both better luck... the wait it too long


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

NSW19 said:


> Thank you for your assistance NB. Ok, hope so! When you say IP, do you mean "I consent I have uploaded all documents" tab? Then yes, It has been activated. It was activated within hours of CO requesting for the medicals.
> Is there anything else we can do to advise DoHA that it is their fault, and not ours?
> Hopefully, next week brings us both better luck... the wait it too long



How weird is this!! My medicals were overlooked by the CO as well, despite having the receipt uploaded to immiaccount. My MARA agent advised the department within half hour of them asking for further information.
I too was wondering if there is any way to escalate this process, given this is not my fault, and I do not need to submit any documents. * Bang my head against the wall *


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NSW19 said:


> Thank you for your assistance NB. Ok, hope so! When you say IP, do you mean "I consent I have uploaded all documents" tab? Then yes, It has been activated. It was activated within hours of CO requesting for the medicals.
> Is there anything else we can do to advise DoHA that it is their fault, and not ours?
> Hopefully, next week brings us both better luck... the wait it too long


So have you pressed it again, as you have provided the information asked by the CO ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Avcor said:


> How weird is this!! My medicals were overlooked by the CO as well, despite having the receipt uploaded to immiaccount. My MARA agent advised the department within half hour of them asking for further information.
> I too was wondering if there is any way to escalate this process, given this is not my fault, and I do not need to submit any documents. * Bang my head against the wall *


So many CO cannot make the same mistake
I think there is a bug in the system, which is giving the wrong information to the CO that the medicals are still pending

Hope they detect the same soon and rectify it

Till then unfortunately, the applicants pay the price by having their cases delayed for no fault of theirs 

Cheers


----------



## NSW19 (Jul 5, 2019)

NB said:


> So have you pressed it again, as you have provided the information asked by the CO ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes the agent has pressed the tab " I confirm I have provided information as requested " as soon as the request was asked.


----------



## sketchjar (Nov 16, 2018)

*Tired of wating..*

Will Immigration ever process our applications .. its been 205 days Nothing!! Pretty disappointing, I know they have put processing as 8-11 months.. BUT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

NB said:


> So many CO cannot make the same mistake
> I think there is a bug in the system, which is giving the wrong information to the CO that the medicals are still pending
> 
> Hope they detect the same soon and rectify it
> ...


Maybe it is the same CO. haha! Yes, there was a bug in the system when I applied in Dec 2018. It did not detect that medicals were provided. I believe they may have rectified the error, however, I do not think cases like ours were rectified from the bug. 
Can we do something, apart from just waiting patiently because its not our fault?


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

sketchjar said:


> Will Immigration ever process our applications .. its been 205 days Nothing!! Pretty disappointing, I know they have put processing as 8-11 months.. BUT!!!!!!!!


 Just an observation, no grant or CO contact for onshore applications lodged after 14th Dec.. I think next two weeks things might speed up. I know data is limited but it gives a very accurate reflection of what's happening. Is your onshore or offshore?


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

sketchjar said:


> Will Immigration ever process our applications .. its been 205 days Nothing!! Pretty disappointing, I know they have put processing as 8-11 months.. BUT!!!!!!!!




I think processing time is 9-11 months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

I saw 17th December as well in immitracker. Waiting is killing..


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Avcor said:


> Maybe it is the same CO. haha! Yes, there was a bug in the system when I applied in Dec 2018. It did not detect that medicals were provided. I believe they may have rectified the error, however, I do not think cases like ours were rectified from the bug.
> 
> Can we do something, apart from just waiting patiently because its not our fault?


There's nothing else we can do actually except keeping an eye for the completion and un-expiration of all out documents. By the time they amend all the bugs you would properly have had your PR granted long time before. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishtiaqkhan (May 25, 2018)

Hi Group fellows ,
Need your assistance or suggestions. 
I have 75 points. Profession software Engineer with 8band.i will loose my 10 points till 2nd August due to over age. What is the path to get best way. I have already submitted my eoi for 189/190 in march 2019. Should I go for 489? Is there any chance to go for SA. Is there chance of 189/190 in month of July 2019??Thanks.


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

I lodged 190 and tomorrow is my 190 days of waiting.. how can I celebrate this [email protected]#*& coincidence???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Da__N said:


> I lodged 190 and tomorrow is my 190 days of waiting.. how can I celebrate this [email protected]#*& coincidence???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


By staying away from the Immiaccount and the forum for 190 hours

Cheers


----------



## bra1n5ap (Apr 29, 2019)

I am in the process of preparing all the documents needed for visa lodging and my primary concern is that I do not have payslips from my previous employer, I did receive my monthly salary in cash, there are no bank statement and tax documents at all. On the other hand, my previous employer gave me a certificate of employment with complete details (salary, job title, duties and responsibilities, and working hours). Is this sufficient? I do not have any problems with my current employer as I have everything (bank statement, payslip, certificate of employment). What should I do?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bra1n5ap said:


> I am in the process of preparing all the documents needed for visa lodging and my primary concern is that I do not have payslips from my previous employer, I did receive my monthly salary in cash, there are no bank statement and tax documents at all. On the other hand, my previous employer gave me a certificate of employment with complete details (salary, job title, duties and responsibilities, and working hours). Is this sufficient? I do not have any problems with my current employer as I have everything (bank statement, payslip, certificate of employment). What should I do?


You will have a very hard time proving that the employment was genuine as you do not have any third party evidence whatsoever 

Is the company still in existence?
How big is it and how many employees?
Will they back you fully in case of any employment verification?

How important is this employment in your points table ?
Can you afford to mark it as non relevant?

Cheers


----------



## bra1n5ap (Apr 29, 2019)

NB said:


> You will have a very hard time proving that the employment was genuine as you do not have any third party evidence whatsoever
> 
> Is the company still in existence?
> How big is it and how many employees?
> ...


1. Yes, it is still existing. 
2. It is a small OT and SLP pediatric clinic. 
3. Definitely, they are 100% supportive and I am still in contact with the owner. The only problem is that they dont issue payslips and all, but they are willing to provide salary certificate if needed but not sure if this could suffice. 
4. REALLY IMPORTANT. Worked there for 4 years, and 3 years in my current employer. I am claiming 10 points for work experience in EOI. 
5. Nope.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bra1n5ap said:


> 1. Yes, it is still existing.
> 2. It is a small OT and SLP pediatric clinic.
> 3. Definitely, they are 100% supportive and I am still in contact with the owner. The only problem is that they dont issue payslips and all, but they are willing to provide salary certificate if needed but not sure if this could suffice.
> 4. REALLY IMPORTANT. Worked there for 4 years, and 3 years in my current employer. I am claiming 10 points for work experience in EOI.
> 5. Nope.


Salary certificate is good enough to replace the payslips

The only problem as I said is no third party evidence
Did you atleast have a bank account in which you deposited the salary regularly?
Does the company have employee attendance register for that period, and if so, can you get a xerox of that ?

You can take a chance but be prepared for employment verification and maybe a protracted fight with the department in case of a NJL

It would be a good idea to apply through a Mara agent so that he can ensure that you have a better application 

Cheers


----------



## bra1n5ap (Apr 29, 2019)

NB said:


> Salary certificate is good enough to replace the payslips
> 
> The only problem as I said is no third party evidence
> Did you atleast have a bank account in which you deposited the salary regularly?
> ...


I did deposit my monthly salary back then but my bank account is already closed.  Honestly, I left everything when I moved out to another country for work. I can ask about the attendance, afaik they have. Just in case, If I have a salary certificate and employee attendance register, would it be enough for employment verification? I just want to get everything done while I am still here for vacation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bra1n5ap said:


> I did deposit my monthly salary back then but my bank account is already closed.  Honestly, I left everything when I moved out to another country for work. I can ask about the attendance, afaik they have. Just in case, If I have a salary certificate and employee attendance register, would it be enough for employment verification? I just want to get everything done while I am still here for vacation.


It’s a high risk application 
Each additional document that you give, reduces the risk, but does not eliminate it totally 

Speak to a Mara agent preferably Australia based and submit the application through him

Cheers


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

Da__N said:


> I lodged 190 and tomorrow is my 190 days of waiting.. how can I celebrate this [email protected]#*& coincidence???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Whatever you do, don’t do 190 shots of anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lamdx2412 (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi guys! I have a question. My work letter for an accountant job matches only about 60% of the 221111 duties. I applied through a MARA agent and he said that the success rate of my case is 85% only because it’s up to the CO when it comes to approving work experience. Do you guys think only 60% matching duties could be an issue? Thanks guys!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lamdx2412 said:


> Hi guys! I have a question. My work letter for an accountant job matches only about 60% of the 221111 duties. I applied through a MARA agent and he said that the success rate of my case is 85% only because it’s up to the CO when it comes to approving work experience. Do you guys think only 60% matching duties could be an issue? Thanks guys!


Technically does the skills assessment not require at least 66% RNR matching with the Anzsco codes as is the case in other codes to get a positive assessment?

Go through the requirements for the skills assessment carefully

Cheers


----------



## lamdx2412 (Jan 19, 2019)

NB said:


> lamdx2412 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys! I have a question. My work letter for an accountant job matches only about 60% of the 221111 duties. I applied through a MARA agent and he said that the success rate of my case is 85% only because it’s up to the CO when it comes to approving work experience. Do you guys think only 60% matching duties could be an issue? Thanks guys!
> ...


Thanks NB for your response. The thing is for General accountant 221111 we don’t need any work experience to get a positive skill assessment. That’s why I am a bit worried if my work letter is good enough.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Guys no movement today also 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puneets20 (Jan 3, 2019)

nelutla said:


> Guys no movement today also
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure when are they gonna move from 189 to 190.. there are already 20 reported grants for 189 in five working days...


----------



## sketchjar (Nov 16, 2018)

puneets20 said:


> Not sure when are they gonna move from 189 to 190.. there are already 20 reported grants for 189 in five working days...


My friend seems your little more anxious.. A lot of people are waiting for 7 months and counting... Official timeline is 9 to 13 months.. :cool2:


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

puneets20 said:


> Not sure when are they gonna move from 189 to 190.. there are already 20 reported grants for 189 in five working days...


Soon you will expect your visa will be granted Next year 2020 because of the present timeline of 9-13months according to ur visa log date . and Remember you cant express ur applications in just a blink of an eye.. Visa in Australia is a waiting ball game is about money $$$ and long patience so cheer up and relax enjoy the rest of your day.

cheer


----------



## baagi281 (Feb 20, 2019)

Hey Guys,
I have been observing the forum since dec 2018- I had applied for 190 visa SA on 18/12/2018.
Got a co contact today
1. UK pcc
2. indian pcc (as the one i had submitted got expired )
3. additional employment evidence.
My question is i have given reference from 2 different diagnostic centers and 1 hospital for claiming points for work experience.
had already attached my tax documents since 2010 till 2018.
for additional evidence i have pay slips (a few from my starting days 2010, 2013, 2015 - and full upto date pay slips from 2016 till 2018) and also bank statements from 2016-2018 showing my salary credited into my account in accordance with my pay slips).
Will these be sufficient because the starting days i used to get cash in hand- my salary was per case basis/ or for the no of hours i worked- and it was very less in the initial period i was working locum- so there was no account transfer- once i started to wrok regularly from 2016 i got these credited directly to my account. 
Can i write a detailed letter stating all this to the co and respond back?
kindly advise


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

baagi281 said:


> Hey Guys,
> I have been observing the forum since dec 2018- I had applied for 190 visa SA on 18/12/2018.
> Got a co contact today
> 1. UK pcc
> ...


You have claimed points for experience from which date ?
Has any experience been used for AQF during skills assessment?

Cheers


----------



## gofor.gurpreet (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi guys, I am new to this forum and have a question to ask. I will much appreciate any kind of help.

I have lodged my SC 190 NSW on 7th Jan'19 and have been waiting for the Grant/CO since then, 180 Days and counting, still my application is in "Received" state.

Looking at the current trend, I am expecting to get something soon enough.

Now, the question is regarding my upcoming wedding in October. What if I dont get the grant till then, will getting married before the grant will mean that I need to update my details in ImmiAccount and delay the PR further? Are there any other consequences I should be aware of? Should I delay the wedding till I get the Grant?


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Few previous post is giving me stress now..I got CO contact for employment reference where they asked me to provide direct number of signatory and also payslips, tax docs, superannuation etc.

My previous employer (for that employer only I have claimed points), declined the direct number request and mentioned that they cannot change their format. I uploaded below:
- R&R issued again in June 19 on company letterhead head duly signed by HR head
- email from HR where they declined the request of direct no (although direct no is also mentioned in the email not signatory but HR manager)
- payslips from 2013 till 2017 (I have claimed from 2009 till 2017) as my previous employer can only provide payslip for 5 years
- bank statement from 2009 highlighting salary credit
- PF statement 
- Form 16 (2009 onwards)
- tax return 

However as my previous employer did not give the direct no which was specifically asked by CO, will it hamper my grant??


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> Few previous post is giving me stress now..I got CO contact for employment reference where they asked me to provide direct number of signatory and also payslips, tax docs, superannuation etc.
> 
> My previous employer (for that employer only I have claimed points), declined the direct number request and mentioned that they cannot change their format. I uploaded below:
> - R&R issued again in June 19 on company letterhead head duly signed by HR head
> ...




Y are they drilling so much though u have submitted all required proof. now u can upload that rejection mail nothing u can do apart from that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

I have uploaded that email too..god knows what else they need.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> I have uploaded that email too..god knows what else they need.


Its hard to say what else CO will ask for. I feel they are just delaying giving grants. You just have to wait, and hope for the best!! 
We have not see a direct grant in days, though immitracker cannot be trusted as it only cover 1-2% of the all 190 grants...


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

gofor.gurpreet said:


> Hi guys, I am new to this forum and have a question to ask. I will much appreciate any kind of help.
> 
> I have lodged my SC 190 NSW on 7th Jan'19 and have been waiting for the Grant/CO since then, 180 Days and counting, still my application is in "Received" state.
> 
> ...



It depends on whether the marriage will be held in Australia, or outside Australia. For those outside Australia, the condition 8515 applies - "must not marry or enter a defacto relationship before first entry" 
For those inside Australia, there is no first entry date, so this condition may not apply. Best to check with the department. You may risk complicating your visa process further, if you get married outside Australia. Perhaps the experts may be able to give you more sound advise.

Link for more reference: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...nditions/see-your-visa-conditions?product=190


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gofor.gurpreet said:


> Hi guys, I am new to this forum and have a question to ask. I will much appreciate any kind of help.
> 
> I have lodged my SC 190 NSW on 7th Jan'19 and have been waiting for the Grant/CO since then, 180 Days and counting, still my application is in "Received" state.
> 
> ...


Are you aware how costly and time consuming the process is to get the spouse visa if you apply after you have got the grant ?

Your life will be much simpler if you can add her in your existing application before the grant

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> Few previous post is giving me stress now..I got CO contact for employment reference where they asked me to provide direct number of signatory and also payslips, tax docs, superannuation etc.
> 
> My previous employer (for that employer only I have claimed points), declined the direct number request and mentioned that they cannot change their format. I uploaded below:
> - R&R issued again in June 19 on company letterhead head duly signed by HR head
> ...


I don’t think it will be an issue
You have fulfilled all that was really important 

Cheers


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

NB said:


> Are you aware how costly and time consuming the process is to get the spouse visa if you apply after you have got the grant ?
> 
> Your life will be much simpler if you can add her in your existing application before the grant
> 
> Cheers


True, but what if the spouse is an Australian citizen? Even if the person got married outside the country, doesn't the condition 8515 still apply to the applicant?


----------



## Madjamy21 (Jul 9, 2019)

Please share latest update on 190 Visa processing. Immitracker has not been moving from 14th Dec 18. My application is 22nd, Apr, wondering how long we would have to wait? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## narendrasvyas (Apr 17, 2018)

Madjamy21 said:


> Please share latest update on 190 Visa processing. Immitracker has not been moving from 14th Dec 18. My application is 22nd, Apr, wondering how long we would have to wait?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


I applied on 25th April. As per current processing time we will get in between Jan 2020 to April 2020.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## charupriyal (Feb 19, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> charupriyal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I am new in this post does any one have information about 190 for wa
> ...


 when wa will announce their 190 visa list


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

NB said:


> I don’t think it will be an issue
> You have fulfilled all that was really important
> 
> Cheers


should I add index as well coz I have uploaded many documents now.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> should I add index as well coz I have uploaded many documents now.


Keep some vacant slots for more documents, if asked 
See if it is really useful

Cheers


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

NB said:


> Keep some vacant slots for more documents, if asked
> See if it is really useful
> 
> Cheers


Make Sense, will not upload index as i have few documents slots only.


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Hi NB,

Recently one of the guy's visa got rejected without CO contact.How is that possible?

Regards,
bnetkunt

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Recently one of the guy's visa got rejected without CO contact.How is that possible?
> 
> ...




Where did u get this info from any source 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

nelutla said:


> Where did u get this info from any source
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes in a group ..below is his message

"Hi.
I got rejection letter today stating that VETASSES has approved 9 years work experience. But I have provided only 2016 to 2019 payslips. So they have consider 5 points for my work experience and thus I am not eligible. I have provided joining letter and reference letter of 2018 stating i have joined since 1.jun.2009.
Now my question is there any chance to say that I have all docs but as a standard practice i have provided last 3 years salary slip. If you require i can send you? Is there any process as. I could not able to see any button on my immitracker?"

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> Yes in a group ..below is his message
> 
> "Hi.
> I got rejection letter today stating that VETASSES has approved 9 years work experience. But I have provided only 2016 to 2019 payslips. So they have consider 5 points for my work experience and thus I am not eligible. I have provided joining letter and reference letter of 2018 stating i have joined since 1.jun.2009.
> ...




If vetasses consider his work experience for 9 year how come he got only 5 points Iam unable to understand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Recently one of the guy's visa got rejected without CO contact.How is that possible?
> 
> ...


If the co is very sure that you have over claimed points etc. he can reject the application right away without giving you a NJL

You have the right to go for appeal

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> Yes in a group ..below is his message
> 
> "Hi.
> I got rejection letter today stating that VETASSES has approved 9 years work experience. But I have provided only 2016 to 2019 payslips. So they have consider 5 points for my work experience and thus I am not eligible. I have provided joining letter and reference letter of 2018 stating i have joined since 1.jun.2009.
> ...


Looks like The applicant provided evidence for only the past 3 years 
There is no standard practice of providing payslips for only last 3 years
Payslips are the bedrock of the foundation on which the whole evidence is built

I am not surprised his application was rejected outright 

He can appeal to the AAT if he feels that he has a strong case and injustice has been done to him 

Cheers


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

bnetkunt said:


> Yes in a group ..below is his message
> 
> "Hi.
> I got rejection letter today stating that VETASSES has approved 9 years work experience. But I have provided only 2016 to 2019 payslips. So they have consider 5 points for my work experience and thus I am not eligible. I have provided joining letter and reference letter of 2018 stating i have joined since 1.jun.2009.
> ...


Wow, I'm speechless. Are you sure that this person did not receive NJL before rejection? It could have been in his spam mail box. 
This is insane, all the money paid and they did not even allow the person a chance to explain? Even with vetassess letter of approval?

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongchien (Aug 24, 2018)

exactly! and we have seen so many other cases where the applicant did not submit payslips but at least got reached out by CO



congian911 said:


> Wow, I'm speechless. Are you sure that this person did not receive NJL before rejection? It could have been in his spam mail box.
> This is insane, all the money paid and they did not even allow the person a chance to explain? Even with vetassess letter of approval?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Wow, I'm speechless. Are you sure that this person did not receive NJL before rejection? It could have been in his spam mail box.
> This is insane, all the money paid and they did not even allow the person a chance to explain? Even with vetassess letter of approval?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


This is where the experience of folks like NB and others are useful.
Not sure what he was thinking to upload the pay slip only for 3 yrs? Did he submit the 9 yr payslip during vetassess assessment???

Now, in such cases, when can he apply next? Is there any time break he needs to observe before can apply fresh?


----------



## lamdx2412 (Jan 19, 2019)

This makes me worried now. I applied thru a Mara agent and he asked me to provide only 2 most recent payslips plus the work letter. I am wondering now if I need to send thru some of the earliest payslips of mine. Is there any chance to upload additional payslips before getting CO contact guys? Thanks.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk[/quote]Wow, I'm speechless. Are you sure that this person did not receive NJL before rejection? It could have been in his spam mail box. 
This is insane, all the money paid and they did not even allow the person a chance to explain? Even with vetassess letter of approval?

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lamdx2412 said:


> This makes me worried now. I applied thru a Mara agent and he asked me to provide only 2 most recent payslips plus the work letter. I am wondering now if I need to send thru some of the earliest payslips of mine. Is there any chance to upload additional payslips before getting CO contact guys? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Wow, I'm speechless. Are you sure that this person did not receive NJL before rejection? It could have been in his spam mail box. 
This is insane, all the money paid and they did not even allow the person a chance to explain? Even with vetassess letter of approval?

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

You can ask your agent to upload it
There is no restrictions on uploading it 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lamdx2412 said:


> This makes me worried now. I applied thru a Mara agent and he asked me to provide only 2 most recent payslips plus the work letter. I am wondering now if I need to send thru some of the earliest payslips of mine. Is there any chance to upload additional payslips before getting CO contact guys? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Wow, I'm speechless. Are you sure that this person did not receive NJL before rejection? It could have been in his spam mail box. 
This is insane, all the money paid and they did not even allow the person a chance to explain? Even with vetassess letter of approval?

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

You can ask your agent to upload it
There is no restrictions on uploading it 

Cheers


----------



## mohit231 (Nov 12, 2017)

NB said:


> Wow, I'm speechless. Are you sure that this person did not receive NJL before rejection? It could have been in his spam mail box.
> 
> This is insane, all the money paid and they did not even allow the person a chance to explain? Even with vetassess letter of approval?
> 
> ...




You can ask your agent to upload it

There is no restrictions on uploading it 



Cheers[/QUOTE]



I don’t think it will be just because of salary slip issue. There has to be a bigger picture to this!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salem87 (Nov 29, 2018)

NB said:


> Wow, I'm speechless. Are you sure that this person did not receive NJL before rejection? It could have been in his spam mail box.
> This is insane, all the money paid and they did not even allow the person a chance to explain? Even with vetassess letter of approval?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


You can ask your agent to upload it
There is no restrictions on uploading it 

Cheers[/QUOTE]

Hi Guys,

This is bit confusing.
The inquiry is: Did that guy submit only payslips as an evidence? didn't he submit any other third party evidence like tax or social insurance etc...?

Because as I nderstand there should be always a third party evidence beside the experience certifcate. Isn't it?


----------



## newww (Jul 9, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

I'm a silent reader on this forum. I have lodge 190VIC last Feb 12. I'm a bit worried about the documents I have provided reading posts earlier on this thread. I am claiming more than 10 years(5 years each) experience with 2 different companies. I was able to provide only 1 payslip (aug2012) in my previous company while with my current company, I have provided everything. I uploaded my taxes from years 2008-2018, superannuation(2012) and letters from my 2 companies stating my years of stay and and job descriptions same that I have submitted in my Vetassess. My question is, would this be enough to convince CO? I am unable to get my earliest payslips anymore in my previous company. I already email them and got a reply that they cannot provide it anymore. With regards to my bank statements the earliest that I can only get is from year 2012 onwards. Thanks a lot!


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Hey friends, after searching around the internet and asked couple of friends in migration service I think the issue might be within the Vetassess letter itself?! 
Could he somehow misread the letter and over claim his points? If this is the case then it's normal for CO to reject him outright. 
Any ideas?

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## baagi281 (Feb 20, 2019)

NB said:


> You have claimed points for experience from which date ?
> Has any experience been used for AQF during skills assessment?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB,
I have claimed points from 2010 till 2018.
First hospital: from 2010- have pay slips for 2010, 2011, 2013, 2016,17 and 2018
second: from 2013 till 2018, have pay slips from 2013, 2015, 2016,17 and 2018
thrid: from 2015 till 2018- have pay slips from 2015 till 2018
but i don have few pay slips for inbetween years- that is my worry. since it was 6 years ago hospital also cannot provide it.
About bank credit or bank statement- i have clear bank statements from 2015 till 2018 previous years i got them cash in hand as the salary was per patient basis and it was very less. 
What shall i do.
NOTE: I submitted only reference letters to my skill assessment and they provided full credit points for my experience.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

newww said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm a silent reader on this forum. I have lodge 190VIC last Feb 12. I'm a bit worried about the documents I have provided reading posts earlier on this thread. I am claiming more than 10 years(5 years each) experience with 2 different companies. I was able to provide only 1 payslip (aug2012) in my previous company while with my current company, I have provided everything. I uploaded my taxes from years 2008-2018, superannuation(2012) and letters from my 2 companies stating my years of stay and and job descriptions same that I have submitted in my Vetassess. My question is, would this be enough to convince CO? I am unable to get my earliest payslips anymore in my previous company. I already email them and got a reply that they cannot provide it anymore. With regards to my bank statements the earliest that I can only get is from year 2012 onwards. Thanks a lot!


If you have already applied for the PR and paid fees, it’s too late to start worrying 

If you are sure you cannot get any more evidence, then so sense in worrying as there is nothing you can do

Just wait patiently for CO contact or grant

Cheers


----------



## Salem87 (Nov 29, 2018)

NB said:


> If you have already applied for the PR and paid fees, it’s too late to start worrying
> 
> If you are sure you cannot get any more evidence, then so sense in worrying as there is nothing you can do
> 
> ...


Hi NB,

I just wonder.
Are payslips only enough to claim experience without third party evidence.
In case If there's a third party evidence, are payslips required?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Salem87 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I just wonder.
> Are payslips only enough to claim experience without third party evidence.
> In case If there's a third party evidence, are payslips required?


Payslips are the foundation
Can you get a salary certificate for each year from HR which shows the salary paid?

Cheers


----------



## Salem87 (Nov 29, 2018)

NB said:


> Payslips are the foundation
> Can you get a salary certificate for each year from HR which shows the salary paid?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, the experience certificate has already the last monthly salary.

BTW. In the experience certificate we should mention the last monthly salary. Isn't it?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Salem87 said:


> Yes, the experience certificate has already the last monthly salary.
> 
> BTW. In the experience certificate we should mention the last monthly salary. Isn't it?


I mean each month salary year wise
Jan 10,000
Feb 10,000
And so on 
Full year 120,000

Cheers


----------



## Salem87 (Nov 29, 2018)

NB said:


> I mean each month salary year wise
> Jan 10,000
> Feb 10,000
> And so on
> ...


I can't provide this certificate for my second employer but I have bank statement.


----------



## newww (Jul 9, 2019)

NB said:


> If you have already applied for the PR and paid fees, it’s too late to start worrying
> 
> If you are sure you cannot get any more evidence, then so sense in worrying as there is nothing you can do
> 
> ...


Thanks NB. 
Can I still upload documents?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

newww said:


> Thanks NB.
> Can I still upload documents?


Of course you can
Just remember that there is a overall limit of 60 documents per person 
So don’t exhaust it too fast 

Cheers


----------



## Key12356 (May 13, 2019)

My agent suggested to complete the Form 80 - is it normal for a CO to request this form?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Hey Guys, 

My friend recently came to Australia on 482 TSS 2 years visa.Can he apply for 190


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Maggo1234 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> My friend recently came to Australia on 482 TSS 2 years visa.Can he apply for 190
> 
> ...


He can
Nothing stops him if he has the skills assessment, English scores and the minimum points required to submit an EOI 

Cheers


----------



## gofor.gurpreet (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks for the response, I am bit worried that i might complicate my application if I get married and add my spouse to the same application before the Grant.

If I do, what all docs should I produce on her behalf? English test or skill test etc? Note: i dont want to claim points for spouse.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gofor.gurpreet said:


> Thanks for the response, I am bit worried that i might complicate my application if I get married and add my spouse to the same application before the Grant.
> 
> If I do, what all docs should I produce on her behalf? English test or skill test etc? Note: i dont want to claim points for spouse.


She will just need to prove functional English 
No skills assessment required
That can be proved easily by a certificate from school or college that she studied in English medium along with the mark sheet or degree 
Else she can appear for the English test

You will also need to prove genuine relationship so marriage certificate and other evidence of you both living together will be required 

Cheers


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Key12356 said:


> My agent suggested to complete the Form 80 - is it normal for a CO to request this form?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Form 80 is a mandatory document for any applicant above age 16

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

NB said:


> He can
> 
> Nothing stops him if he has the skills assessment, English scores and the minimum points required to submit an EOI
> 
> ...


Thanks NB, What about 189 ? 

Thanks in advance 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

Hi All

Finally got CO contact for evidence of employment (onshore 1 year, 6 months 2 employers), lodgement 18th Dec

Please advise if below evidence should suffice?

- Salary slips (how many should I attach? I had already attached for two months)
- PAYG
- Tax assessment (by ATO clearly stating both employers)
- Bank statement 
- Contracts 
- Super (only for 1 available)
- References

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aditya.bajaj said:


> Hi All
> 
> Finally got CO contact for evidence of employment (onshore 1 year, 6 months 2 employers), lodgement 18th Dec
> 
> ...


What is the problem in giving each and every one of the payslips ?

Why no super for one of them ?

Are you providing reference letter for both the employments?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Maggo1234 said:


> Thanks NB, What about 189 ?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Same as above

He can apply for any number of visas he wants as long as he is eligible for them
He just has to remember that as soon as a new visa is issued, the previous visa stands cancelled


Cheers


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

NB said:


> Aditya.bajaj said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All
> ...


 thanks NB I can add all payslips for current employer.. I only have last few for the previous employer (have requested them to send copies). Yes reference for both.. super - somehow there is nothing in my online statement for previous employer.. checking on this as well.. luckily tax assessment n bank statements clearly state their name..


----------



## cat_chanty (Apr 21, 2019)

Are annual payslips stating my total income in a year with employment period acceptable?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cat_chanty said:


> Are annual payslips stating my total income in a year with employment period acceptable?


It’s better then nothing 
Make sure that the figures match with the bank credits

Cheers


----------



## tonde86 (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi there

I need some help, I erroneously left out an address whilst filling out the residential addresses portion of form 80. I only realised this today, a month after lodging our 190 visa application. My wife made the same mistake too as she was copying from my form 80. How do I rectify this. Should I fill out another form 80 and attach it. Thanks in advance for your kind assistance

Total :70/75 pts- 189/190
EOI: 1-Mar -2019 
Vic pre-invite : 28-Mar-2019
Vic Nomination: 29-Apr-2019
Visa Lodge:31-Mar-2019
Direct Grant:


----------



## JCSY (Jan 21, 2019)

Hi all, I have received my golden email today for SC190 WA state.
Application lodge: 23/12/2018
Engineering technologist.

All the best for all of you.


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

JCSY said:


> Hi all, I have received my golden email today for SC190 WA state.
> Application lodge: 23/12/2018
> Engineering technologist.
> 
> All the best for all of you.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## mohit231 (Nov 12, 2017)

Hi all

I have a question:

My passport has my old address in it. Should I get that changed to reflect my current address?

And will that change my passport number or any other repercussions?

My Lodgement date is 25th Feb so want to be a little cautious in making any change at this stage. 

PS: PCC is for the new address. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

JCSY said:


> Hi all, I have received my golden email today for SC190 WA state.
> 
> Application lodge: 23/12/2018
> 
> ...




congratulations dear!

You lodged onshore or offshore?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

JCSY said:


> Hi all, I have received my golden email today for SC190 WA state.
> 
> Application lodge: 23/12/2018
> 
> ...




Congrats onshore or offshore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Congrats onshore or offshore
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hope yours is on the way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Da__N said:


> Hope yours is on the way!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hope so 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankitmat123 (Jul 9, 2019)

Got my visa grant today. 9th july 2019.
Visa lodge 18th dec 2018. Medical 23rd dec 2018. Offshore applicant. Nominated by NSW.
Occupation chef.
No co contact direct grant.
Again thank you all. This forum has been very helpful and will be in the future.


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

ankitmat123 said:


> Got my visa grant today. 9th july 2019.
> Visa lodge 18th dec 2018. Medical 23rd dec 2018. Offshore applicant. Nominated by NSW.
> Occupation chef.
> No co contact direct grant.
> Again thank you all. This forum has been very helpful and will be in the future.


Congratulations 🎉😊


----------



## Ishtiaqkhan (May 25, 2018)

ankitmat123 said:


> Got my visa grant today. 9th july 2019.
> Visa lodge 18th dec 2018. Medical 23rd dec 2018. Offshore applicant. Nominated by NSW.
> Occupation chef.
> No co contact direct grant.
> Again thank you all. This forum has been very helpful and will be in the future.


Congratulations. Kindly share your score and occupation.


----------



## ankitmat123 (Jul 9, 2019)

Score was 70 occupation chef


----------



## JCSY (Jan 21, 2019)

onshore


----------



## mohaobeidat (Aug 14, 2018)

JCSY said:


> Hi all, I have received my golden email today for SC190 WA state.
> Application lodge: 23/12/2018
> Engineering technologist.
> 
> All the best for all of you.



Congratulations !!!

I have also submitted in the 23rd of Dec, 2018. Onshore, hope i get my grant soon too !:amen:


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

JCSY said:


> Hi all, I have received my golden email today for SC190 WA state.
> Application lodge: 23/12/2018
> Engineering technologist.
> 
> All the best for all of you.


Congratulations JCSY


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

ankitmat123 said:


> Got my visa grant today. 9th july 2019.
> Visa lodge 18th dec 2018. Medical 23rd dec 2018. Offshore applicant. Nominated by NSW.
> Occupation chef.
> No co contact direct grant.
> Again thank you all. This forum has been very helpful and will be in the future.


Congratulations Ankit


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

mohaobeidat said:


> Congratulations !!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have also submitted in the 23rd of Dec, 2018. Onshore, hope i get my grant soon too !:amen:




Congrats submitted on same date but offshore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newww (Jul 9, 2019)

Congratulations guys! Happy to hear you receive your grants. Wishing all of the December batch receive theirs by this month so they can start also processing 2019 batch.


----------



## ankitmat123 (Jul 9, 2019)

JCSY said:


> Hi all, I have received my golden email today for SC190 WA state.
> Application lodge: 23/12/2018
> Engineering technologist.
> 
> Congrats. What is the entry date mentioned on your visa grant?


----------



## cat_chanty (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi all,

Congratulation to those who received the golden mail!!

I have one query about the employment proof. My bank credits are different from my salary because I helped my company purchased some materials. My company gave the reimbursement back together with my salary transaction. Hence, my bank credits was slightly higher than my remuneration. The reimbursement was mentioned in the payslip. Is everything fine for my situation?

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cat_chanty said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Congratulation to those who received the golden mail!!
> 
> ...


It happens to many of us but may be different reasons

For example I get reimbursed for my travel expenses etc regularly so the credits are different, but as long as the salary slip shows the splits , you are a good

Cheers


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

19 December guy got DG today (offshore)

case reported from immitracker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Da__N said:


> 19 December guy got DG today (offshore)
> 
> case reported from immitracker
> 
> ...


Yup the train of broken hearts has started to run again. Wish all have grants soon.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Da__N said:


> 19 December guy got DG today (offshore)
> 
> case reported from immitracker
> 
> ...




Yeah saw just now but he mentioned assement commencement mail as Nov 20
How is that possible?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi All,

Appreciate if you can help with a query. I applied for 190 in January and I had to travel to Australia for a short assignment. I travelled on BV 400 and I updated my new address in Australia.

I can now see bridging visa information tab in immiaccount. Can I apply for a bridging visa now and will it have working rights? My company has a permanent role open for me now.

Also If I have to travel back should I apply for Bridging Visa B after Bridging Visa A is granted?


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

*Missing documents on immiaccount?*

Hi guys,

Just wanted to check if anyone has experienced this issue. I am hoping this may be a glitch. I lodged my application on 16th Dec 2018, and got CO on 3rd July for missing medicals. Uploaded a cover letter stating medicals were on the system, and thereafter pressed the "I confirm I have provided information as requested" tab on 3rd July itself.

Today when I was on the system, I could view my attachments around 3:30pm Aussie timing (there were around 26 attachements uploaded in Dec2018), however an hour later 4:30pm, I could not view any of the attachments. My application still says further assessment.

Any information will be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Avcor said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How is that possible this crazy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

nelutla said:


> How is that possible this crazy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ugh, Im not having much luck!! :/ I dont really know what this is.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Avcor said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you should wait 24 hours then login again and check. Don't worry as CO has already skimmed through your case so he or she knows it's their fault if something like this happened. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## rabb da banda (Apr 1, 2019)

I am bit confused regarding functional english score for spouse. My wife got 5, 5.5, 5, 3.5 in LWSR in IELTS respectively. Will that be acceptable. Or else she needs to reattempt it?


----------



## rabb da banda (Apr 1, 2019)

Has rule been amended recently or its just my guess? I remember at the time of lodgement it was 4.5 overall. Kindly guide me.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

congian911 said:


> Maybe you should wait 24 hours then login again and check. Don't worry as CO has already skimmed through your case so he or she knows it's their fault if something like this happened.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk



Yeah, I dont know! I emailed technical support regarding the same. I dont know if it was the CO or a glitch. Let's hope it gets rectified soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

mohit231 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I'm speechless. Are you sure that this person did not receive NJL before rejection? It could have been in his spam mail box.
> ...


Hey guys, this kind of drowned inbetween other messages. Meanwhile did anyone find out why the application was rejected? It did get me worried because I have only provided a handful of payslips and bank statements (start of employment, some in the middle, and a few recent) for my Australian work experience. Assessed just fine by ACS but now wondering if a CO could still reject my application without asking for more information.


----------



## Spin (Dec 10, 2018)

Anyone got CO name as Anna from Adelaide


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

tonde86 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I need some help, I erroneously left out an address whilst filling out the residential addresses portion of form 80. I only realised this today, a month after lodging our 190 visa application. My wife made the same mistake too as she was copying from my form 80. How do I rectify this. Should I fill out another form 80 and attach it. Thanks in advance for your kind assistance
> 
> ...


It happened to me as well. I uploaded another Form 80 and mentioned in the Additional Information section why did I upload new form 80.

Good luck!


----------



## ankitmalhotra08 (Aug 28, 2018)

I have filed my NSW application on 4th June and uploaded 54 docs .
I have 5 employers including current one.
I have uploaded last 3 months salary slips for my previous employers.
1. Do let me know if I require more salary slips to be uploaded as I have also uploaded form 16,26AS, bank statement, PF statements,rnr docs for each of them?
2. Also for the experience which has been deducted shall I upload all salary slips for that time period or last 3 months are enough?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankitmalhotra08 said:


> I have filed my NSW application on 4th June and uploaded 54 docs .
> I have 5 employers including current one.
> I have uploaded last 3 months salary slips for my previous employers.
> 1. Do let me know if I require more salary slips to be uploaded as I have also uploaded form 16,26AS, bank statement, PF statements,rnr docs for each of them?
> 2. Also for the experience which has been deducted shall I upload all salary slips for that time period or last 3 months are enough?


Merge all the missing payslips for all employment for which you have claimed points in 1 file and upload
Second file merge all missing payslips for the period you have not claimed points for Nd upload 

I don’t understand this fascination for only uploading selected payslips recently amongst the members
It’s almost as if they have to carry that burden on their head so they want it to be light

Cheers


----------



## chongchien (Aug 24, 2018)

If I have clicked on claiming points for a job which doesnt actually add to my points, must I submit the supporting documents? That job was more than 10 years ago




NB said:


> Merge all the missing payslips for all employment for which you have claimed points in 1 file and upload
> Second file merge all missing payslips for the period you have not claimed points for Nd upload
> 
> I don’t understand this fascination for only uploading selected payslips recently amongst the members
> ...


----------



## Bingoo (May 13, 2019)

*Work experience insufficient evidence*

I got a CO contact for more employment evidence where I was able to sort most of them but for one of the jobs I can hardly present any third party details. I don't have any pay slips, bank detail or company letter for that.

When I contacted the company they refused to release any reference letters as the employment dates back to more than 5 years and for a short time (8 months). The whole management of the company at that time was overhauled!

Would the CO accepted my submitted statutory declaration of that job and email correspondence at offer stage? if not, should I review my answers and instead of claiming points for this employment I would select "No", this is not going to affect the total points anyway. Or just leave it as it is and the CO would ignore it!?


----------



## rabb da banda (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi experts,
i need your advice, I am bit confused regarding functional english score for spouse. My wife got 5, 5.5, 5, 3.5 in LWSR in IELTS respectively. Will that be acceptable. Or else she needs to reattempt it. Please guide me


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

rabb da banda said:


> Hi experts,
> i need your advice, I am bit confused regarding functional english score for spouse. My wife got 5, 5.5, 5, 3.5 in LWSR in IELTS respectively. Will that be acceptable. Or else she needs to reattempt it. Please guide me



Have a look at this: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english

IELTS - An average band score of at least 4.5 for each of the 4 test components.


----------



## rabb da banda (Apr 1, 2019)

SG said:


> rabb da banda said:
> 
> 
> > Hi experts,
> ...


Thanks for your prompt reply but i remember at the time of lodgement the statement was 
https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english..


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

rabb da banda said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply but i remember at the time of lodgement the statement was
> https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english..


Scroll down in this link below to see the updated date as - Last updated: 21 May 2019

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english


----------



## rabb da banda (Apr 1, 2019)

SG said:


> rabb da banda said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your prompt reply but i remember at the time of lodgement the statement was
> ...


yes, my friend thats where confusion originated. My lodgement date is 28 jan 2019 and updation is on may 2019. So will it be applicable to me or its just fine with the score that she has got? Kindly suggest me.


----------



## puneets20 (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi All 190 members.. 

Did you go through the june report from ISCAH: https://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2019/06/June2019Newsletter-1.pdf

On quick calc, it turns out that there are 3-4% of total cases filed in immitracker. grants are still proportionate to total cases filed (~3%). 



​Actual​ Immi	​ Perc ​Estimated (based on 3%)
Nov	​2392	​ 113 ​ 4.7%	
Dec	​2342 ​ 83	​3.5%	
Jan	​1836 ​ 56	​3.1%	
Feb	​1818 ​ 51	​2.8%	
Mar	​1499 ​ 43​ 2.9%	
Apr	​473 ​ 15	​3.2%	
May	​1420 ​ 39	​2.7%	
Jun ​ 28	​ 933


----------



## SAProgrammer (May 17, 2019)

Has anyone ever tried to lodge a visa for 190 then for 189? Is this possible? I have read that the visa granted last will override the former.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SAProgrammer said:


> Has anyone ever tried to lodge a visa for 190 then for 189? Is this possible? I have read that the visa granted last will override the former.


You can lodge as many visas as you want for all that you have an invite

But you are correct that the visa granted last will overwrite all previous visas
So if by luck the 189 is issued first Ben though you applied later, and then the 190 is granted , the 189 will stand cancelled 

Cheers


----------



## SAProgrammer (May 17, 2019)

NB said:


> SAProgrammer said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone ever tried to lodge a visa for 190 then for 189? Is this possible? I have read that the visa granted last will override the former.
> ...


Thank you for your response, if the visa 189 gets granted first I can withdraw my application for visa 190 using form 1446 right? So that it will not override the 189 grant?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SAProgrammer said:


> Thank you for your response, if the visa 189 gets granted first I can withdraw my application for visa 190 using form 1446 right? So that it will not override the 189 grant?


As long as you are quick, and you can withdraw before the 190 is granted ..
No problem
But if both are granted in quick succession then you are in trouble 

Cheers


----------



## Salem87 (Nov 29, 2018)

Hello,

I am an expat in Qatar.
So, Is it mandatory to upload my Qatari ID (residency Permit) with the other documents.

Thanks


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Day 209 after lodgment and day 38 after providing docs (already provided docs) to CO


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Su_Shri said:


> Day 209 after lodgment and day 38 after providing docs (already provided docs) to CO


C'mon, it's not that bad. Think positively. They can't pend your case forever 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> Day 209 after lodgment and day 38 after providing docs (already provided docs) to CO


cHILLAx..help your self-up and do some extra things..soon you will receive when you less expect..

Cheers


----------



## Salem87 (Nov 29, 2018)

Hello,

I am an expat in Qatar.
So, Is it mandatory to upload my Qatari ID (residency Permit) with the other documents.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Itik1983 (Jun 8, 2018)

Salem87 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am an expat in Qatar.
> So, Is it mandatory to upload my Qatari ID (residency Permit) with the other documents.
> ...


Yes, just upload it there is nothing harm to do it.

Cheers


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

NB said:


> As long as you are quick, and you can withdraw before the 190 is granted ..
> No problem
> But if both are granted in quick succession then you are in trouble
> 
> Cheers


I believe it is true vice versa. Does it mean that one can keep trying for their desire visa even after securing one? Is there any fine print to this?


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Off course I am positive but disappointed with the CO contact..


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Yupp...doing the same..


----------



## Salem87 (Nov 29, 2018)

Itik1983 said:


> Yes, just upload it there is nothing harm to do it.
> 
> Cheers


It needs translation of about two words. Can I do this translation by myself.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> I believe it is true vice versa. Does it mean that one can keep trying for their desire visa even after securing one? Is there any fine print to this?


The fine print is the money you are going to waste for each additional visa you apply 

So if you have an endless supply of dollars coming in, I am sure the department will welcome as many visas you apply for

You just have to make sure that you are eligible to apply for all those visas

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Salem87 said:


> It needs translation of about two words. Can I do this translation by myself.


You cannot
The translator has to give his credentials in the translated letter

Cheers


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

Salem87 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am an expat in Qatar.
> So, Is it mandatory to upload my Qatari ID (residency Permit) with the other documents.
> ...


Yes,. Go ahead and upload it. It may not require a translation, but no harm in getting it translated by an authorized person. I uploaded my UAE Emirates ID as I was a resident during the beginning of the process and now since I'm in Japan - I have uploaded that as well. If the CO needs translation, we will be contacted. I have many people who applied from UAE without a translation of Emirates ID. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Salem87 (Nov 29, 2018)

DDouza said:


> Yes,. Go ahead and upload it. It may not require a translation, but no harm in getting it translated by an authorized person. I uploaded my UAE Emirates ID as I was a resident during the beginning of the process and now since I'm in Japan - I have uploaded that as well. If the CO needs translation, we will be contacted. I have many people who applied from UAE without a translation of Emirates ID.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks Bro. I'll upload it.


----------



## ashwinduggi (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi everyone. I am new to this forum and am super keen and 190 for Victoria. 
I have exactly 65 point for marketing specialist. you think its even worth pursuing the visa with juts the minimum points requirement? If yes, how long do you think it will take for the whole process? I am yet to apply for skill assessment. Fairly confident that I will get an overall of 8.5 in IELTS with every band over 8 (working on writing skills and the test is on August 7th). I already have PR in Canada but I still crave to be in Melbourne, where I lived for 2 years from 2008 to 2010. 
Any input will be much appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashwinduggi said:


> Hi everyone. I am new to this forum and am super keen and 190 for Victoria.
> I have exactly 65 point for marketing specialist. you think its even worth pursuing the visa with juts the minimum points requirement? If yes, how long do you think it will take for the whole process? I am yet to apply for skill assessment. Fairly confident that I will get an overall of 8.5 in IELTS with every band over 8 (working on writing skills and the test is on August 7th). I already have PR in Canada but I still crave to be in Melbourne, where I lived for 2 years from 2008 to 2010.
> Any input will be much appreciated.


Be happy in Canada
Zero chance in Australia 

Appreciate what you have

Cheers


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

ashwinduggi said:


> Hi everyone. I am new to this forum and am super keen and 190 for Victoria.
> I have exactly 65 point for marketing specialist. you think its even worth pursuing the visa with juts the minimum points requirement? If yes, how long do you think it will take for the whole process? I am yet to apply for skill assessment. Fairly confident that I will get an overall of 8.5 in IELTS with every band over 8 (working on writing skills and the test is on August 7th). I already have PR in Canada but I still crave to be in Melbourne, where I lived for 2 years from 2008 to 2010.
> Any input will be much appreciated.


I guess Marketing specialist practically closed unless you have job offer in NT or Tasmania or 489 in SA which will take at least 3-4 years before getting PR. Better go to Canada or try with 75+ point for stream 2 in NSW 190.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

ashwinduggi said:


> Hi everyone. I am new to this forum and am super keen and 190 for Victoria.
> I have exactly 65 point for marketing specialist. you think its even worth pursuing the visa with juts the minimum points requirement? If yes, how long do you think it will take for the whole process? I am yet to apply for skill assessment. Fairly confident that I will get an overall of 8.5 in IELTS with every band over 8 (working on writing skills and the test is on August 7th). I already have PR in Canada but I still crave to be in Melbourne, where I lived for 2 years from 2008 to 2010.
> Any input will be much appreciated.


Like NB said, no chance for immigration at the current time under this government mate. Unless of course, you get married to an Aussie. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## narendrasvyas (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi everyone, The rejection of candidate due to lack of salary slips is worrying me, as I don't have any salary slip for five years in last ten years. I have uploaded all bank statements and income tax documents.
Can we provide yearly salary certificate issued by HR of company? Anobody has format of salary certificate? Please provide.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

narendrasvyas said:


> Hi everyone, The rejection of candidate due to lack of salary slips is worrying me, as I don't have any salary slip for five years in last ten years. I have uploaded all bank statements and income tax documents.
> Can we provide yearly salary certificate issued by HR of company? Anobody has format of salary certificate? Please provide.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Hi Narendrasvyas,

Yes, you can provide yearly salary certificate issued by HR.

Keep it handy and provide it "*if*" the CO asks you for.

Everyone's application is unique.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> Day 209 after lodgment and day 38 after providing docs (already provided docs) to CO



It truly sucks!! All my information is already on the system, yet I am waiting due to CO overlooking medicals. 
At this point, all I want to do is re-unite with my fiance! :rant:


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Can truly relate with situation....you still cannot see your docs ?


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

*Update on missing documents after upload on immiaccount*



Su_Shri said:


> Can truly relate with situation....you still cannot see your docs ?


It's terrible. I wonder if we can expedite the situation. Mine is totally out of my control. So I am unsure of what more documents I should add :/ 

No I still cannot view my documents. I emailed immiaccount technical support regarding this matter, and they said the following:

"I can confirm that the Department has received the supporting documents you previously attached to application. Some clients have reported that attachments are disappearing after uploading to ImmiAccount. Please note that this is an issue with the ImmiAccount view only, and the processing area can still view the documents in the visa processing system. Regular data fixes have been scheduled to restore the attachments to the ImmiAccount view until a permanent fix can be implemented."

In case anyone faces this issue in the future.


----------



## Bingoo (May 13, 2019)

Bingoo said:


> I got a CO contact for more employment evidence where I was able to sort most of them but for one of the jobs I can hardly present any third party details. I don't have any pay slips, bank detail or company letter for that.
> 
> When I contacted the company they refused to release any reference letters as the employment dates back to more than 5 years and for a short time (8 months). The whole management of the company at that time was overhauled!
> 
> Would the CO accepted my submitted statutory declaration of that job and email correspondence at offer stage? if not, should I review my answers and instead of claiming points for this employment I would select "No", this is not going to affect the total points anyway. Or just leave it as it is and the CO would ignore it!?


Any clues experts?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bingoo said:


> I got a CO contact for more employment evidence where I was able to sort most of them but for one of the jobs I can hardly present any third party details. I don't have any pay slips, bank detail or company letter for that.
> 
> When I contacted the company they refused to release any reference letters as the employment dates back to more than 5 years and for a short time (8 months). The whole management of the company at that time was overhauled!
> 
> Would the CO accepted my submitted statutory declaration of that job and email correspondence at offer stage? if not, should I review my answers and instead of claiming points for this employment I would select "No", this is not going to affect the total points anyway. Or just leave it as it is and the CO would ignore it!?


You cannot change anything after you have been invited
The EOI is frozen
Whether your points are affected or not is immaterial, you have to convince the co that all employments that you marked as relevant are genuine

Marking it NOT relevant at this stage doesn’t help you

Cheers


----------



## ashwinduggi (Mar 23, 2017)

NB said:


> Be happy in Canada
> Zero chance in Australia
> 
> Appreciate what you have
> ...


Well... I will try regardless.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashwinduggi said:


> Well... I will try regardless.


I am sure the skills assessment and English test agencies will appreciate your fees

Cheers


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

NB said:


> I am sure the skills assessment and English test agencies will appreciate your fees
> 
> Cheers



NB is right buddy! Be prepared to pay a lot of money, and wait a long time. I started my journey 2 years ago. Despite belonging to non-pro rata occupations with only 65 required, I had to wait 8 months for an invitation, and now 7 months in, still waiting for my PR to be granted. Numerous IELTS tests, skills assessments, and applications lodgement later, I am very poor!! :tsk:
In saying that, good luck to you! Hope your journey is not as arduous as some of ours.


----------



## ashwinduggi (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks NB. I have my reason to try for it. I have been exploring a lot. I really liked Melbourne and Australia and even though its expensive I feel like the ROI on it will be well worth the try. 
I am considering a few options; Management consultant is also an option for me. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

ashwinduggi said:


> Thanks NB. I have my reason to try for it. I have been exploring a lot. I really liked Melbourne and Australia and even though its expensive I feel like the ROI on it will be well worth the try.
> 
> I am considering a few options; Management consultant is also an option for me.
> 
> ...




Are you at 65 with 5 for state? If so, chances are remote but you never know. If I were you I’d do the following -

- Look at the EOI trackers to see if people have been recently invited at 65
- Check what other states you could possibly apply to if your job fits into other occupations thus realistically improving your chances with state points
- Points are changing in November, if you have the luxury of time, see how that might effect your total points. Estimates are that most will see a +5, do you see a bigger improvement?
- like the other members mentioned, try and do the groundwork before you invest too much time or money (unless you already have). More than the monetary aspects, it’s just the unnecessary hope that you may keep hanging on to.

That being said, it’s your time and your money. No one can stop you from doing what you choose to with it. Folks might be blunt, but they have good intentions behind their advice 

PS: I was invited by NSW with 65+5 for management consultant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dip04 (Jun 23, 2019)

Avcor said:


> Su_Shri said:
> 
> 
> > Can truly relate with situation....you still cannot see your docs ?
> ...



Hi I am facing the problem like I have uploaded my daughter's documents but it suddenly disappeared and even it does not show her health assessment. I am in dilemma whether or not to contact immigration for disappeared documents or just wait for CO contact. Applied on 6th Dec 2018.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dip04 said:


> Hi I am facing the problem like I have uploaded my daughter's documents but it suddenly disappeared and even it does not show her health assessment. I am in dilemma whether or not to contact immigration for disappeared documents or just wait for CO contact. Applied on 6th Dec 2018.


The department has replied to another member that this is a bug of which they are aware , and they are trying to resolve it
The documents are safe and visible to the case officer
It’s just the applicant who can’t see it

So just wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Dip04 said:


> Hi I am facing the problem like I have uploaded my daughter's documents but it suddenly disappeared and even it does not show her health assessment. I am in dilemma whether or not to contact immigration for disappeared documents or just wait for CO contact. Applied on 6th Dec 2018.


There is a bug on the system. You can report it to immiaccount technical support if you want to ease your stress. Alternatively, just wait for the bug to be rectified. I believe immiaccount is under maintenance today for this same issue.
Have you been contacted by CO as yet?


----------



## sketchjar (Nov 16, 2018)

How many people waiting for grant from Nov-18 or Dec-18?


----------



## Dip04 (Jun 23, 2019)

Not yet 😔
Waiting patiently but looking at others grant really beats the heart faster 😂


----------



## Dip04 (Jun 23, 2019)

Avcor said:


> Dip04 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I am facing the problem like I have uploaded my daughter's documents but it suddenly disappeared and even it does not show her health assessment. I am in dilemma whether or not to contact immigration for disappeared documents or just wait for CO contact. Applied on 6th Dec 2018.
> ...



Not yet 😔
Waiting patiently but looking at others grant really beats the heart faster


----------



## hussdog (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi,
I have lodged my 190 visa on 5th of May 2019. When should I expect to be contacted by CO or be granted the visa?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hussdog said:


> Hi,
> I have lodged my 190 visa on 5th of May 2019. When should I expect to be contacted by CO or be granted the visa?
> 
> Cheers


The current wait time is 9-11 months

You can check the processing times on the DHA website
They update it every month to reflect the latest trend

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...processing-times/global-visa-processing-times

Cheers


----------



## ninjaturtle (Jul 14, 2019)

abhishekshroff said:


> For all of those expecting a grant in 2019


Hello,

I had recently updated my EOI on 2nd July with 70 points in 189 and 75(NSW) in 190 for 2631. from Nov 16th, I should be getting 10 points extra for being single.

I wanted to know my chances of getting the invite with 70/75 months. Approximately by which month should I be getting the invite? 

From Nov my point shall be 80/85 so when would i be expecting the invite?


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Dip04 said:


> Not yet 😔
> Waiting patiently but looking at others grant really beats the heart faster


Dont worry, you will get it soon. Wish you a speedy grant!!


----------



## charupriyal (Feb 19, 2018)

sketchjar said:


> How many people waiting for grant from Nov-18 or Dec-18?


M from dec but waiting for WA


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

sketchjar said:


> How many people waiting for grant from Nov-18 or Dec-18?




29 December here..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nezed (May 6, 2019)

*Granted*

We received our grant today... 15 July 2019
Lodged 19 Nov 2018; Family of 4 (2 Adults, 2 kids); we are onshore. 1st CO contact 7 May 2019 for new AFP report (previous was about to expire) and new medicals (previous which we used for our 485 Graduate visa had expired).
I have updated immitracker with this info.

Cheers


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

Nezed said:


> We received our grant today... 15 July 2019
> Lodged 19 Nov 2018; Family of 4 (2 Adults, 2 kids); we are onshore. 1st CO contact 7 May 2019 for new AFP report (previous was about to expire) and new medicals (previous which we used for our 485 Graduate visa had expired).
> I have updated immitracker with this info.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Nezed said:


> We received our grant today... 15 July 2019
> Lodged 19 Nov 2018; Family of 4 (2 Adults, 2 kids); we are onshore. 1st CO contact 7 May 2019 for new AFP report (previous was about to expire) and new medicals (previous which we used for our 485 Graduate visa had expired).
> I have updated immitracker with this info.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations Nezed


----------



## arjunpinu (Jun 20, 2019)

Congratulations on your grant!!


Nezed said:


> We received our grant today... 15 July 2019
> Lodged 19 Nov 2018; Family of 4 (2 Adults, 2 kids); we are onshore. 1st CO contact 7 May 2019 for new AFP report (previous was about to expire) and new medicals (previous which we used for our 485 Graduate visa had expired).
> I have updated immitracker with this info.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi guys only one grant when are they going to update timeline of 190 processing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smitha95 (Jul 31, 2018)

Hello, I am one of the silent followers of this forum..happy to inform that we received our grant today (family of 3)
Code : 233211
QLD invitation - 30th Oct 2018
Visa application - 6th Nov 2018
1st CO contact - 28th Feb 2019 for spouse PTe score, submitted on 1st March 
2nd CO contact on 23rd Apr for Form 1281, submitted on 25th Apr 
Visa grant on 15th July 2019
IED - 15th July 2020
This forum has helped me in keeping myself abreast with what was happening with the entire immigration process. It is really helpful to many of them who don't have an agent . Would like to thank many of the seniors with the useful information being provided.


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

smitha95 said:


> Hello, I am one of the silent followers of this forum..happy to inform that we received our grant today (family of 3)
> Code : 233211
> QLD invitation - 30th Oct 2018
> Visa application - 6th Nov 2018
> ...


Many congratulations 😊


----------



## arjunpinu (Jun 20, 2019)

smitha95 said:


> Hello, I am one of the silent followers of this forum..happy to inform that we received our grant today (family of 3)
> Code : 233211
> QLD invitation - 30th Oct 2018
> Visa application - 6th Nov 2018
> ...


Congratulate Smitha for your Grant!


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

smitha95 said:


> Hello, I am one of the silent followers of this forum..happy to inform that we received our grant today (family of 3)
> Code : 233211
> QLD invitation - 30th Oct 2018
> Visa application - 6th Nov 2018
> ...




Congrats ru offshore or onshore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

nelutla said:


> Hi guys only one grant when are they going to update timeline of 190 processing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are 2 now. November folks. Guess there's still couple of months ahead of us the December. Seriously are you going to the lucky country with that sad face? Cheers up, we are way ahead of some peolle already. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## smitha95 (Jul 31, 2018)

nelutla said:


> smitha95 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, I am one of the silent followers of this forum..happy to inform that we received our grant today (family of 3)
> ...


offshore


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

congian911 said:


> There are 2 now. November folks. Guess there's still couple of months ahead of us the December. Seriously are you going to the lucky country with that sad face? Cheers up, we are way ahead of some peolle already.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk




Seeing this grants I feel happy now atleast some activity I can see 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

smitha95 said:


> Hello, I am one of the silent followers of this forum..happy to inform that we received our grant today (family of 3)
> Code : 233211
> QLD invitation - 30th Oct 2018
> Visa application - 6th Nov 2018
> ...



Many congratulations. Your IED is based on your medical or PCC ?


----------



## gofor.gurpreet (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks for the help NB, I have already planned the wedding for November, so can't really do much about it.


----------



## smitha95 (Jul 31, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> smitha95 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, I am one of the silent followers of this forum..happy to inform that we received our grant today (family of 3)
> ...


Thanks a lot..
IED is based on the issue of my PR, which is 15th July 2019 and hence my IED is on 15th July 2020


----------



## smitha95 (Jul 31, 2018)

arjunpinu said:


> smitha95 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, I am one of the silent followers of this forum..happy to inform that we received our grant today (family of 3)
> ...


Thank you


----------



## smitha95 (Jul 31, 2018)

Csp23 said:


> smitha95 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, I am one of the silent followers of this forum..happy to inform that we received our grant today (family of 3)
> ...


Thank you


----------



## baagi281 (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi, friends,
I had a co contact for extra evidence of employment.
I have payslips and bank statements. But my confusion is should i scan the documents and send them?
The bank statements runs from 2010 till 2019.
Thanks.


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

baagi281 said:


> Hi, friends,
> I had a co contact for extra evidence of employment.
> I have payslips and bank statements. But my confusion is should i scan the documents and send them?
> The bank statements runs from 2010 till 2019.
> Thanks.


What all you had provided at the first?
What is your application date?

Yes you should send the pay slips and bank statements

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## baagi281 (Feb 20, 2019)

bnetkunt said:


> What all you had provided at the first?
> What is your application date?
> 
> Yes you should send the pay slips and bank statements
> ...


I initially had given them my reference letters, roles and responsibilities, contract and tax documents from 2010-2018.
Pay slips i had lost a few and i had asked my employers to generate (since it was taking time we submitted the application) now attaching the remaining documents.
Thanks.
Application date: 18/12/2018.
co contact: 8/7/2019.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

baagi281 said:


> Hi, friends,
> I had a co contact for extra evidence of employment.
> I have payslips and bank statements. But my confusion is should i scan the documents and send them?
> The bank statements runs from 2010 till 2019.
> Thanks.


If you have a soft copy, you can upload that directly, else you will have to scan


Cheers


----------



## baagi281 (Feb 20, 2019)

NB said:


> If you have a soft copy, you can upload that directly, else you will have to scan
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NS,
I do have a soft copy, but i am required to show that the salary was credited into my account directly every month- so i have to highlight the transaction every month- because of this i guess i have to scan it and send it no other go.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

Today a co contact for 21 December case for form 1399.

They are moving!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

smitha95 said:


> Hello, I am one of the silent followers of this forum..happy to inform that we received our grant today (family of 3)
> Code : 233211
> QLD invitation - 30th Oct 2018
> Visa application - 6th Nov 2018
> ...



Congratulations. Can you tell us when do you submit medicals and PCC?


----------



## Syedzain (May 6, 2019)

Seems like I'm the only one stuck since September 2018
Lodged 2nd September...first co contact in December and second on 10th feb.uploaded documents on 12th Feb and still waiting to this date...really worried now


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Syedzain said:


> Seems like I'm the only one stuck since September 2018
> Lodged 2nd September...first co contact in December and second on 10th feb.uploaded documents on 12th Feb and still waiting to this date...really worried now


 

If you submit an incomplete application, delays are bound to occur

One CO contact may be unavoidable , but 2 is most likely negligence 

Cheers


----------



## Syedzain (May 6, 2019)

Yes you might be right..first CO contact was regarding further evidence of employment.i provided tax documents,payslips,reference letter from employer
Second contact was for third party evidence so I uploaded bank statements and ATO provided tax return documents

It's been 5 months so so I'm just worried


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Syedzain said:


> Yes you might be right..first CO contact was regarding further evidence of employment.i provided tax documents,payslips,reference letter from employer
> Second contact was for third party evidence so I uploaded bank statements and ATO provided tax return documents
> 
> It's been 5 months so so I'm just worried


If you provided these only after you were asked, I don’t understand what you uploaded when applied ?

These are very basic evidence which should have been uploaded without fail voluntarily 

Anyways, now that you have provided them, I am sure that you will get the grant soon

Go through the documents you have uploaded again and see if you have missed anything important, and if so upload them

Cheers


----------



## Syedzain (May 6, 2019)

Thanks for your kind reply
With my application I uploaded my successful outcome from job ready program done through trade recognition Australia,which clearly stated my total paid working hours .that was from TRA so I thought it was enough to prove my employement.also I provided the reference letter in start aswell.fingers crossed,wait is killing


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

smitha95 said:


> Hello, I am one of the silent followers of this forum..happy to inform that we received our grant today (family of 3)
> Code : 233211
> QLD invitation - 30th Oct 2018
> Visa application - 6th Nov 2018
> ...


Congratulations Smitha


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

baagi281 said:


> Thanks NS,
> I do have a soft copy, but i am required to show that the salary was credited into my account directly every month- so i have to highlight the transaction every month- because of this i guess i have to scan it and send it no other go.
> Thanks for your help.


There's a highlight option in Adobe. Check for Version Adobe Reader X.
Save it online as PDF.
You can save time!!!


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

Syedzain said:


> Yes you might be right..first CO contact was regarding further evidence of employment.i provided tax documents,payslips,reference letter from employer
> Second contact was for third party evidence so I uploaded bank statements and ATO provided tax return documents
> 
> It's been 5 months so so I'm just worried


Hi, may I know the name of your CO? And in which state did you apply? Thanks.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Syedzain said:


> Yes you might be right..first CO contact was regarding further evidence of employment.i provided tax documents,payslips,reference letter from employer
> Second contact was for third party evidence so I uploaded bank statements and ATO provided tax return documents
> 
> It's been 5 months so so I'm just worried


Hope you get your Grant soon Syedzain!


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

Syedzain said:


> Seems like I'm the only one stuck since September 2018
> Lodged 2nd September...first co contact in December and second on 10th feb.uploaded documents on 12th Feb and still waiting to this date...really worried now


I lodged my application on 22.05.2018, last CO contact in the mid August 2018, since then all I see is "further processing"

Just keep my case in mind when you start to worry about your long processing times


----------



## smitha95 (Jul 31, 2018)

hamidd said:


> smitha95 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, I am one of the silent followers of this forum..happy to inform that we received our grant today (family of 3)
> ...


PCC was along with my application on 6th Nov 2018 and medicals was on 25th Nov 2018


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

AlexOz said:


> I lodged my application on 22.05.2018, last CO contact in the mid August 2018, since then all I see is "further processing"
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep my case in mind when you start to worry about your long processing times


What on earth have they been doing with your case? You should call immi hotline and demand answer. Hell, write to Peter Dutton or David Coleman as well. Talking about treating migrants with manners here. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

congian911 said:


> What on earth have they been doing with your case? You should call immi hotline and demand answer. Hell, write to Peter Dutton or David Coleman as well. Talking about treating migrants with manners here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Considering current global processing times (up to 13 months), my case is less than 1 month overdue from their perspective..
Of course, I called their hotline many times and wrote complaints, but nothing brought any results 
Wouldn't you share Peter Dutton's mobile by any chance?))


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

JCSY said:


> Hi all, I have received my golden email today for SC190 WA state.
> Application lodge: 23/12/2018
> Engineering technologist.
> 
> All the best for all of you.


Congrats... Are you please able to update immitracker? Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

congian911 said:


> What on earth have they been doing with your case? You should call immi hotline and demand answer. Hell, write to Peter Dutton or David Coleman as well. Talking about treating migrants with manners here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Very easy to advise or fire from someone else’s shoulder
That’s all I can say

When it comes to walking the talk, then one starts thinking of repurcussions of such actions

Cheers


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

NB said:


> Very easy to advise or fire from someone else’s shoulder
> 
> That’s all I can say
> 
> ...


Chill NB, ain't nobody take that seriously. But still, it's way too long. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Can we provide document as attachment via email to CO as well ? I read this on some other thread but not sure about it.


----------



## My Anfa (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi..
I’m new to this forum and any engineering technologist available?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> Can we provide document as attachment via email to CO as well ? I read this on some other thread but not sure about it.


No harm in attaching it
But make sure that you also upload it in Immiaccount 

Cheers


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Heya,

Today I got granted an eVisitor visa for Australia. I have a few family events to attend from July end until October. When I arrive in Melbourne, I will advise the CO of my change in address. I was wondering if I get the 190 while I am in Australia, will that replace my eVisitor visa. Do I need to exit the country, to activate the 190 visa or does it get activate upon being granted?

Thanks


----------



## rsujan (Jul 31, 2018)

I would assume so @Avcor. Did you inform them (CO) about applying visitor Visa as I believe it was a risky step considering the risk of PR visa getting overridden?


----------



## rsujan (Jul 31, 2018)

Hello experts , Any idea on CO picking up the case again after submitting the requested documents? Do they come back to the case after 28 days or there is a chance the look at it before that as well?


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

rsujan said:


> Hello experts , Any idea on CO picking up the case again after submitting the requested documents? Do they come back to the case after 28 days or there is a chance the look at it before that as well?




No fast and hard rule. It might be the next day of submission, or it might take up to 3 month.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Avcor said:


> Heya,
> 
> Today I got granted an eVisitor visa for Australia. I have a few family events to attend from July end until October. When I arrive in Melbourne, I will advise the CO of my change in address. I was wondering if I get the 190 while I am in Australia, will that replace my eVisitor visa. Do I need to exit the country, to activate the 190 visa or does it get activate upon being granted?
> 
> Thanks


If you are in Australia at the time of the grant, your visitor visa will be cancelled
But you have nothing to worry as you are legally in the country as PR holder
You will not have a IED in the grant ( It is already activated)

Cheers


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

rsujan said:


> I would assume so @Avcor. Did you inform them (CO) about applying visitor Visa as I believe it was a risky step considering the risk of PR visa getting overridden?


Yes I did. Both parties knew of the visas I had applied for. You are allowed to apply for another visa, while the PR is in the pipeline  It was a risk, but my eVisitor Visa came before the PR visa, therefore I am safe.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

NB said:


> If you are in Australia at the time of the grant, your visitor visa will be cancelled
> But you have nothing to worry as you are legally in the country as PR holder
> You will not have a IED in the grant ( It is already activated)
> 
> Cheers


Oh awesome! thanks for that NB. A month ago, someone had asked about visitor visa being an option, and I remember reading your advice. I really appreciate your input, its always sound and succinct.

p.s - you should work for the department.


----------



## rsujan (Jul 31, 2018)

Ok thanks @Avcor.. My employer is pushing me for 482 visa and I will have to give in and start the process. I will have to keep an eye on PR and withdraw the 482 visa to save my PR. Do you or anyone know how quick the withdrawal process is if PR comes first?


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

It’s best you inform 190 and 482 sections respectively of your intentions. Since 190 PR visa is the highest visa one can obtain before citizenship, it can override other visas. I advised (in writing) to eVisitor section to check the status of my 190 prior to granting the eVisitor visa. This is something you can do as well. 
You can always write an email to CO stating: your employer wants you to resume work at the earliest, so there if the visa could be granted that would be much appreciated- something along these lines.. 

In terms of withdrawal time frame- the application will get withdrawn as soon as you apply for it to be withdrawn. There is the remove option, at the bottom of the case file. You can click that, and simultaneously send through a withdrawal form. 

All I can say is be careful. My Mara agent and I were monitoring my case from 9-5pm Aussie timing each day to withdraw the eVisitor visa (if PR was granted prior). Given the time difference for me, it was 3 weeks of sleepless night.. Good luck!!


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Avcor said:


> It’s best you inform 190 and 482 sections respectively of your intentions. Since 190 PR visa is the highest visa one can obtain before citizenship, it can override other visas. I advised (in writing) to eVisitor section to check the status of my 190 prior to granting the eVisitor visa. This is something you can do as well.
> You can always write an email to CO stating: your employer wants you to resume work at the earliest, so there if the visa could be granted that would be much appreciated- something along these lines..
> 
> In terms of withdrawal time frame- the application will get withdrawn as soon as you apply for it to be withdrawn. There is the remove option, at the bottom of the case file. You can click that, and simultaneously send through a withdrawal form.
> ...


So that means one can withdraw the visa application before it gets processed. For example if he applies for 482 but meanwhile also get 190 invite then he can withdraw 482 visa application and would only loose money no other problem in doing so. Is that right understanding?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebrubb (Apr 16, 2016)

Morning,
I've lodged my application on 21 Mar 2019 as a mathematician (VIC) and waiting for grant.
I'm an international student and was wondering if I can change it to local student to pay less and to be able to study part-time, but uni said I must provide grant before 31 Aug. Anyone has an idea should I talk with immi. and tell them this situation, will they consider about this issue? Did anyone faced a situation like this before? 
Thanks..


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

ebrubb said:


> Morning,
> I've lodged my application on 21 Mar 2019 as a mathematician (VIC) and waiting for grant.
> I'm an international student and was wondering if I can change it to local student to pay less and to be able to study part-time, but uni said I must provide grant before 31 Aug. Anyone has an idea should I talk with immi. and tell them this situation, will they consider about this issue? Did anyone faced a situation like this before?
> Thanks..


I did. My husband is waiting to study since December last year to benefit from local fees but they said I am within processing times and I should wait for the grant. So my life is on hold at the moment until we receive the grant.


----------



## ebrubb (Apr 16, 2016)

HOPE2018 said:


> I did. My husband is waiting to study since December last year to benefit from local fees but they said I am within processing times and I should wait for the grant. So my life is on hold at the moment until we receive the grant.


Ok, so you did talk with immigration yeah, not with the uni? 
Poor us


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

ebrubb said:


> Ok, so you did talk with immigration yeah, not with the uni?
> Poor us


Yes with immigration. They really do not care about your plans as long as to them you are within the processing timeframe.


----------



## veerajthegreat (May 24, 2019)

Why is the granting process stopped all of a sudden?
Is there any hope? For those who applied in December are already in their 7th month.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

veerajthegreat said:


> Why is the granting process stopped all of a sudden?
> Is there any hope? For those who applied in December are already in their 7th month.




Yeah people are waiting from Dec 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> So that means one can withdraw the visa application before it gets processed. For example if he applies for 482 but meanwhile also get 190 invite then he can withdraw 482 visa application and would only loose money no other problem in doing so. Is that right understanding?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes, that is correct. One can apply and lodge a couple of visa applications simultaneously, however, one has to be very strategic about it. Observe the visa trends for both visas before applying. I would also strongly recommend advising the department of any visa applications in the pipeline. The department is very black and white. 

The PR visa is the highest visa obtainable before citizenship, so it can replace any temporary visas. However, you do not want it to be the other way around. If your PR visa comes before the 482 visa, and the 482 is not withdrawn in time, the 482 will cancel your PR visa. It's a risk you take! For me, life has always been about risks, sometimes you are lucky, other times you are not. layball:


----------



## rsujan (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks Avcor. I am hoping CO looks at our files and grant visa soon.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

rsujan said:


> Thanks Avcor. I am hoping CO looks at our files and grant visa soon.


I hope so too! Mine was negligence by the case officer - which is even worse. It makes me question, the integrity in which our files are looked at.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Just passed the 100 days mark after visa lodge. Maybe 100 more days to wait till the Visa Grant.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Just passed the 100 days mark after visa lodge. Maybe 100 more days to wait till the Visa Grant.




Looks like we have to wait for 1 year 
Lodged 23 Dec no contact 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> Just passed the 100 days mark after visa lodge. Maybe 100 more days to wait till the Visa Grant.



Sorry to say, 100 day is nothing..

Today is my 200 day of waiting..



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Looks like we have to wait for 1 year
> Lodged 23 Dec no contact
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




29 December here! Hope we hear something soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Da__N said:


> 29 December here! Hope we hear something soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Seeing the trend i don't see any hope today and yesterday no grants 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Seeing the trend i don't see any hope today and yesterday no grants
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




yesterday there was a CO contact for 21 December case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

In the new list of jobcodes, 261312 is not in the list. Also, I read in another forum that offshore application for 261312 are not going to get any invitations.
Does that mean no grants for this code will be given for applications already lodged!??
I am a bit worried, as I have not seen any grants in any forum for 261312 (Dev programmer) since a long time.


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

Csp23 said:


> In the new list of jobcodes, 261312 is not in the list. Also, I read in another forum that offshore application for 261312 are not going to get any invitations.
> Does that mean no grants for this code will be given for applications already lodged!??
> I am a bit worried, as I have not seen any grants in any forum for 261312 (Dev programmer) since a long time.


My lodgement date is 29 Dec 2018, jobcode 261312, nsw, 80 points and offshore.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Da__N said:


> yesterday there was a CO contact for 21 December case.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That was on 15 July 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Csp23 said:


> My lodgement date is 29 Dec 2018, jobcode 261312, nsw, 80 points and offshore.




Hey that will be for 2019-2020 for financial year and which list ur talks na about 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

nelutla said:


> That was on 15 July
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes sorry. My bad!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Da__N said:


> Yes sorry. My bad!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Two days no movement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Da__N said:


> Yes sorry. My bad!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




And yeah think tomorrow they will update the 190 time line as per last month 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Csp23 said:
> 
> 
> > My lodgement date is 29 Dec 2018, jobcode 261312, nsw, 80 points and offshore.
> ...


List which is present on nsw official website.


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

nelutla said:


> And yeah think tomorrow they will update the 190 time line as per last month
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh God!!! It’s weird!! since 23 of May they started working on December cases and still not cleared!! How it’ll be for whom lodging their visa these days!! They need a year or two!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi,

I have lodged my visa application for 190 NSW on 31st Jan'19 Job Code 261312 offshore. As per NSW new list, you need to be working in NSW for a year to get an invitation. So, as per that I become ineligible since I am offshore.

Are there any chances of this affecting my application?? 
I think I already know the answer, but still want to make sure what others think


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Csp23 said:


> In the new list of jobcodes, 261312 is not in the list. Also, I read in another forum that offshore application for 261312 are not going to get any invitations.
> Does that mean no grants for this code will be given for applications already lodged!??
> I am a bit worried, as I have not seen any grants in any forum for 261312 (Dev programmer) since a long time.


Are you talking about NSW list?? coz 261312 is on it, with additional criteria that applicant needs to be living in NSW and also been employed for over an year in the nominated Job occupation


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

moveoz said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The list is for invites, not for application lodged. I'm on that lodged list - 1st Feb 261111 


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

Avcor said:


> Heya,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat. You can also get a bridging visa after you reach Australia which will allow you to stay even after your visitor visa is expired. Bridging visa option will appear in immi account after you update your contact address in Australia. I'm not sure whether an unrestricted work permit will come with the BV. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Csp23 said:


> In the new list of jobcodes, 261312 is not in the list. Also, I read in another forum that offshore application for 261312 are not going to get any invitations.
> Does that mean no grants for this code will be given for applications already lodged!??
> I am a bit worried, as I have not seen any grants in any forum for 261312 (Dev programmer) since a long time.


Those who have already got an final invite and lodged their application in DHA are safe
This affects only those who are still waiting for preinvite 

Cheers


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

moveoz said:


> Csp23 said:
> 
> 
> > In the new list of jobcodes, 261312 is not in the list. Also, I read in another forum that offshore application for 261312 are not going to get any invitations.
> ...


Yes. The same list. My bad.


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

Just one query here that does 15th Dec to 15th Jan is being considered as the holiday period. Also there were election in first half of the year. Does these 2 points in anyway contributor to slow processing for 190 grant. 

Asking this as if that's the case we may see some speed from this month onwards. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

rhapsody said:


> I'm in the same boat. You can also get a bridging visa after you reach Australia which will allow you to stay even after your visitor visa is expired. Bridging visa option will appear in immi account after you update your contact address in Australia. I'm not sure whether an unrestricted work permit will come with the BV.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


oh thanks for letting me know. So after 3 months, I can apply for a bridging visa? I was planning to leave Australia within 3 months and wait it out, offshore. Are you on a bridging visa at the moment?


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

27 November case with 4 April CO contact received grant today.

Source: immitracker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishtiaqkhan (May 25, 2018)

Hello,
What is the chance of 190 :applied 30th March2019(Software Engineer)visa with score 75 as I will loss 10 points in the month of 4th August because of age 😩 ? OR
Should I apply for 489?
Thanks


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Ishtiaqkhan said:


> Hello,
> What is the chance of 190 :applied 30th March2019(Software Engineer)visa with score 75 as I will loss 10 points in the month of 4th August because of age 😩 ? OR
> Should I apply for 489?
> Thanks


If you're willing to live and work in a regional area, then apply for 489.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

moveoz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have lodged my visa application for 190 NSW on 31st Jan'19 Job Code 261312 offshore. As per NSW new list, you need to be working in NSW for a year to get an invitation. So, as per that I become ineligible since I am offshore.
> 
> ...


Hi Moveoz,

The new list is for NSW Skilled nominated (190) program 2019–20. See the year, it's 2019-20. These are for new invitations sent by NSW for this year 2019-20, that is, from July 2019 onwards.

Have a look at this: https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list

You have already lodged your visa. So, you need not have to worry.

Hope you receive your Grant soon!


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

Estimated Processing Time10 months to 15 months

Homeaffairs - we will just keep increasing processing times and we don't give a f**ck!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AlexOz said:


> Estimated Processing Time10 months to 15 months
> 
> Homeaffairs - we will just keep increasing processing times and we don't give a f**ck!


I think the department has stopped hiring and also diverted a lot of resources towards Citizenship processing as all visas processing except citizenship is being outsourced probably by the year end

Once the new contractor takes over, we can expect faster approvals

Till then you have to grin and bear

cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

fromncr said:


> Just one query here that does 15th Dec to 15th Jan is being considered as the holiday period. Also there were election in first half of the year. Does these 2 points in anyway contributor to slow processing for 190 grant.
> 
> Asking this as if that's the case we may see some speed from this month onwards.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Can only hope they send out more 190 Grants !!!


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

NB said:


> I think the department has stopped hiring and also diverted a lot of resources towards Citizenship processing as these visas processing is being outsourced probably by the year end
> 
> Once the new contractor takes over, we can expect faster approvals
> 
> ...



Do you know any rough ETA?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AlexOz said:


> Do you know any rough ETA?


The award of the contract was held up due to the election as Labour Party was against the outsourcing 

but as the labour has won again, the ball should start rolling again

I have no idea about concrete dates except that in October the contract may get finalised 

Cheers


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

AlexOz said:


> Estimated Processing Time10 months to 15 months
> 
> Homeaffairs - we will just keep increasing processing times and we don't give a f**ck!




Y are they keep on increasing are they willing to give visa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Y are they keep on increasing are they willing to give visa
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw you lodge on 23 Dec right? 24 Dec has received CO contact on 15 July and I lodged 27 December. Perhaps we can expect to hear something until the end of this month.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Just saw the processing time..it's frustrating


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

HOPE2018 said:


> I saw you lodge on 23 Dec right? 24 Dec has received CO contact on 15 July and I lodged 27 December. Perhaps we can expect to hear something until the end of this month.




Co received for 21 Dec on 15 July and after seeing the processing time now I can't see any hope 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Co received for 21 Dec on 15 July and after seeing the processing time now I can't see any hope
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


24 December has also received CO. Let's wait and see


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

The best is to get involved in other activities rather than to look at the processing timelines. 

I guess that's what I will do 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

HOPE2018 said:


> 24 December has also received CO. Let's wait and see




Source of information from ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

HOPE2018 said:


> 24 December has also received CO. Let's wait and see




Yeah saw on tracker 24 Dec co contact and Dec 5 co contact both are onshore. Now they are dealing with only onshore application?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## My Anfa (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi...
I’m an Engineering technologist. I don’t have any post qualifying experience with me. My points is 70(including nomination). Is it possible to apply without experience?
Thanks you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

My Anfa said:


> Hi...
> I’m an Engineering technologist. I don’t have any post qualifying experience with me. My points is 70(including nomination). Is it possible to apply without experience?
> Thanks you.
> 
> ...


If you have a valid positive skills assessment, you can submit an EOI
You will just not get points for experience 

Whether you will get a preinvite or not depends on the state in which you apply

Cheers


----------



## My Anfa (Jul 16, 2019)

NB said:


> If you have a valid positive skills assessment, you can submit an EOI
> 
> You will just not get points for experience
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot for the reply.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

SG said:


> Hi Moveoz,
> 
> The new list is for NSW Skilled nominated (190) program 2019–20. See the year, it's 2019-20. These are for new invitations sent by NSW for this year 2019-20, that is, from July 2019 onwards.
> 
> ...


HI, My last day of visa lodging is 21 july 2019 after receiving the final invite. I was about to submit my visa application today. Would I be effected due to this change.. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> HI, My last day of visa lodging is 21 july 2019 after receiving the final invite. I was about to submit my visa application today. Would I be effected due to this change.. Thanks


Nope
Go ahead and submit the application asap before the invite expires

Cheers


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

NB said:


> Nope
> Go ahead and submit the application asap before the invite expires
> 
> Cheers


Yes, yes!!! OMG Thanks.


----------



## ramt (Feb 21, 2019)

*ramt*



Avcor said:


> Yes I did. Both parties knew of the visas I had applied for. You are allowed to apply for another visa, while the PR is in the pipeline  It was a risk, but my eVisitor Visa came before the PR visa, therefore I am safe.


What do you mean both parties knew? Is there some note or section where you have put information about your evisitor visa? My employer is also pushing me for 482 visa and my PR is lodged and No case office assigned. In this case, how can I put a note or inform CO about my situation.


----------



## sunday82 (Feb 21, 2018)

A DG for 21 Dec lodge, it’s moving guys...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramt (Feb 21, 2019)

*ramt*



sunday82 said:


> A DG for 21 Dec lodge, it’s moving guys...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did the person see different status for application... Received-> Initial assessment --> Further assessment --> Approved --> Finalised ??

Or Received --> Finalised ??


----------



## ebrubb (Apr 16, 2016)

Ishtiaqkhan said:


> Hello,
> What is the chance of 190 :applied 30th March2019(Software Engineer)visa with score 75 as I will loss 10 points in the month of 4th August because of age 😩 ? OR
> Should I apply for 489?
> Thanks


You should try sending them an email and tell your situation, it can help if they want to sponsor you.


----------



## arkind13 (Jan 27, 2018)

*Changing order of documents in ImmiAccount*

I've noticed that each time I log in to my Immi Account (mostly I do it only once a week) I notice that the order of my documents attached keeps changing. Not very sure if this is because someone is looking into my file or its just a systems issue. Anyone else noticed the same?


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

arkind13 said:


> I've noticed that each time I log in to my Immi Account (mostly I do it only once a week) I notice that the order of my documents attached keeps changing. Not very sure if this is because someone is looking into my file or its just a systems issue. Anyone else noticed the same?


does not matter you log in daily or weekly, documents order get changed automatically. System thing, its same for everyone.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ramt said:


> What do you mean both parties knew? Is there some note or section where you have put information about your evisitor visa? My employer is also pushing me for 482 visa and my PR is lodged and No case office assigned. In this case, how can I put a note or inform CO about my situation.


Just fill a form 1022 and upload it

Or use the update us link in the Immiaccount 

Cheers


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

A question to all who have submitted pre-invite for NSW 190 in previous years. _I am just preparing all the documents well in advance._

As per NSW website below is the list of documents which is required to fill the online application along with fee once pre-invite is received.

The following documents are required for every application:
- Bio-data page of your passport – please do not scan the entire passport.
- Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.
- English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET.
- Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts.
- Full curriculum vitae/resume.
- Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application. 

My question is regarding the *Full curriculum vitae/resume*. Is there a particular format to follow? Should it be having all the keywords from my ACS Stat Dec roles and responsibilities section?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bhowalamit said:


> A question to all who have submitted pre-invite for NSW 190 in previous years. _I am just preparing all the documents well in advance._
> 
> As per NSW website below is the list of documents which is required to fill the online application along with fee once pre-invite is received.
> 
> ...


Vic has a CV format on its website 
You can use that 

Cheers


----------



## mohit231 (Nov 12, 2017)

bhowalamit said:


> A question to all who have submitted pre-invite for NSW 190 in previous years. _I am just preparing all the documents well in advance._
> 
> As per NSW website below is the list of documents which is required to fill the online application along with fee once pre-invite is received.
> 
> ...




Just upload your normal CV which would have your key roles and responsibilities. No specific format is required. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

bhowalamit said:


> A question to all who have submitted pre-invite for NSW 190 in previous years. _I am just preparing all the documents well in advance._
> 
> As per NSW website below is the list of documents which is required to fill the online application along with fee once pre-invite is received.
> 
> ...


One more question on this about final point. So do i have to upload all documents such as contracts, payslips, bankstatment, social insurance etc...??? to support my experience point claim?


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Wishing to hear CO contacts or direct grants from members on this forum soon. Looks like no one has heard anything back yet here. Happy Friday peeps!


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

Let us hope the grants come sooner to all of us!


----------



## MegaMan225 (Jun 25, 2019)

Happy Friday everyone! 

I am a new member here just need to ask for your advice about my case

end of November 2018 - lodged application. 
22 May 2019 - CO contacted for Health check and graduate statement.
30 June 2019 -confirmed that updated submitted the requirement.

Now, I am planning to contact them next week as kindly remind them about my application, as during the time I lodged, the processing time is 4-7months, and now 8 months have passed. So, is it reasonable enough for me to contact them?

Also,I just got my new Police Clearance as the old one is about to expire. Should I upload this or not, as the 1st contact, they did not ask me to provide a new one. I am worry that if I submit something they didn't ask for, it could confuse them.
Please advice


----------



## rsujan (Jul 31, 2018)

Hello NB and Experts,

I have a query regarding my employer sponsored 482 application while I continue to wait for 190 visa grant. Can the role on 482 application be different than 190 application? I have applied for 190 as ICT BA and my employer wants me to play account manager role in Australia. Please advise.


----------



## arjunpinu (Jun 20, 2019)

AlexOz said:


> Estimated Processing Time10 months to 15 months
> 
> Homeaffairs - we will just keep increasing processing times and we don't give a f**ck!


Looks like they are not in a mood to approve grants any sooner


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

God knows what is happening in the background.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

I was wondering if there was anyway to lodge a complaint over the long months of waiting without proper explanation as to why such a delay. This complaint could be sent anonymously documenting the difficulties ( financial, emotional, and mental struggles) experienced by applicants both onshore and offshore. 
We have not had any respite regarding the global processing time since the end of last year. The processing time keeps exceeding our expectations, to an unreasonable time-frame, one cannot even fathom... 
What does everyone think? Some may think this is ridiculous, but I feel advocating for ourselves may be the only way.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Avcor said:


> I was wondering if there was anyway to lodge a complaint over the long months of waiting without proper explanation as to why such a delay. This complaint could be sent anonymously documenting the difficulties ( financial, emotional, and mental struggles) experienced by applicants both onshore and offshore.
> We have not had any respite regarding the global processing time since the end of last year. The processing time keeps exceeding our expectations, to an unreasonable time-frame, one cannot even fathom...
> What does everyone think? Some may think this is ridiculous, but I feel advocating for ourselves may be the only way.


You can’t do anything

All delays are justified under the heading of security clearance

You have to grin and bear it

Cheers


----------



## sraju (Jan 7, 2016)

*Help requested on Occupation code*



sanjeevkumarrao said:


> Let us hope the grants come sooner to all of us!


Hi Sanjeev, 
I had lodged my EOI in July 2018 with 70 points + 5 (state), but haven't received an invitation yet. will there be any difference in priority between developer programmer (231312) and software engineer (261313), I applied in 261313

My point breakdown: 
Age - 30
PTE - 10 
Experience Overseas - 5 (4-year exp)
Experience Aus - 5 (1-year exp)
Education - 20

Many thanks 
Raju


----------



## Aditya97 (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi, Me and my wife have 85 points in 190 with Accountant and external auditor EOI's submitted on 2/7/19. Any chance we will get an invitation?


----------



## daphne12 (Mar 13, 2019)

Aditya97 said:


> Hi, Me and my wife have 85 points in 190 with Accountant and external auditor EOI's submitted on 2/7/19. Any chance we will get an invitation?


To get an nsw invite you need to be in Australia and have an employment for at least a year. This closes the loop for all offshore candidates. Other states have also closed as of now. You can maybe wait for sa to open up. Cheers 

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## mayank1989 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi there.
Have lodged application in NSW under 190 in 225113. the availability is Medium. Can anyone guide abt the chances?


----------



## mayank1989 (Sep 13, 2017)

mayank1989 said:


> Hi there.
> Have lodged application in NSW under 190 in 225113. the availability is Medium. Can anyone guide abt the chances?


Total score: 75 including SS


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

Aditya97 said:


> Hi, Me and my wife have 85 points in 190 with Accountant and external auditor EOI's submitted on 2/7/19. Any chance we will get an invitation?


If your jobcode is present in 189 list, better apply for 189.


----------



## Aditya97 (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi Daphne and CSP, 

I am confused here. I have applied both 189 and 190 visa. In 190 visa, NSW if invites me will give me 5 additional points making it total of 85 points. 

So where have u read that NSW is only inviting people living and working in Australia for one year or more? It doesn't make sense for the immigration program.


----------



## bomafipalibo (Sep 28, 2018)

hi all, I got Nomination from Victoria but my dependants' passports are expired and undergoing processing now. Can I make the visa lodgement and update when the passports are out?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Aditya97 said:


> Hi Daphne and CSP,
> 
> I am confused here. I have applied both 189 and 190 visa. In 190 visa, NSW if invites me will give me 5 additional points making it total of 85 points.
> 
> So where have u read that NSW is only inviting people living and working in Australia for one year or more? It doesn't make sense for the immigration program.


Depends on your occupation code. For some occupations like 2613 they have put the additional requirements which is basically living and working in the NSW for one year. It's on their site and can be found under page "are you eligible?"

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bomafipalibo said:


> hi all, I got Nomination from Victoria but my dependants' passports are expired and undergoing processing now. Can I make the visa lodgement and update when the passports are out?


Yes..you can
Give the old passport numbers at the moment and you can use the new passport numbers when you get the final invite

Cheers


----------



## bomafipalibo (Sep 28, 2018)

I got final invite already. Talking about visa lodgement. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bomafipalibo said:


> I got final invite already. Talking about visa lodgement. Thanks


No problem
Give the old passport numbers for now, and once you get the new passport numbers, you can use the update us link in Immiaccount and give the new passport numbers 
You will also need to upload the scan copy of the new passports

Cheers


----------



## bomafipalibo (Sep 28, 2018)

Read from another group that once I make payment, I won't be able to change any part except for uploads. How true is this. Sorry for the bother


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bomafipalibo said:


> Read from another group that once I make payment, I won't be able to change any part except for uploads. How true is this. Sorry for the bother


You cannot edit the form..that’s correct
But you can update the department with what ever changes happen, after you apply
That’s why they have made forms 1022 and 1023 ( for wrong answer ) 
You can study these forms

Thousands of applicants use these forms everyday and even I used them without any problems 

You can consult a Mara agent if you still have doubts

Cheers


----------



## tanyado (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi folks,

I lodged my 190 visa application last month and my agent created a HAP ID for me. In the meantime, my husband lodged 482 visa and I am dependent. I had another HAP ID for 482 subclass.

When I went to health examinations, BUPA instructed me to do health check with 482 HAP ID but do blood tests for PR as well. Then, ask CO to use 482 health checks result for 190 visa.

However, I have not had CO assigned yet for my 190 visa.

I rang Immigration Department about the fact that I have 2 HAP ID and they said I have to wait until CO contact me.

In this case, can my agent do anything in my visa application online so that CO does not contact me for further information about health assessment?

To my understand, when CO contact, our visa processing will be delayed.

Looking forward to your instruction in my case with many thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tanyado said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I lodged my 190 visa application last month and my agent created a HAP ID for me. In the meantime, my husband lodged 482 visa and I am dependent. I had another HAP ID for 482 subclass.
> 
> ...


He can upload the 482 HAP id results in the 190 application also 
Beyond that I don’t think he can do anything more

The ideal situation would have been not to generate the hap id for 190 at all and use the 482 hap id only, as I had done

Cheers


----------



## tanyado (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks for your advice

You mean my agent can upload HAP ID results of 482 visa to 190 visa? How can he do that? What documents I need to send him?
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tanyado said:


> Thanks for your advice
> 
> You mean my agent can upload HAP ID results of 482 visa to 190 visa? How can he do that? What documents I need to send him?
> Thanks


Send him the complete set of documents you have pertaining to that test starting from hap id printout to the reports

Cheers


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Yo people, 
With the new changes in NSW nomination scheme especially the requirement of living and working in NSW for a certain time, I wonder if this will affect only the EOI stage or both the EOI and the pre-invite altogether? Specifically, will a pre-invite of someone who didn't live and work in NSW be declined? 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Yo people,
> With the new changes in NSW nomination scheme especially the requirement of living and working in NSW for a certain time, I wonder if this will affect only the EOI stage or both the EOI and the pre-invite altogether? Specifically, will a pre-invite of someone who didn't live and work in NSW be declined?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


You can apply in the EOI for SS for any Anzsco code , whether the state sponsors it or not

The state will not send you a pre invite if they don’t need your Anzsco code

Cheers


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi. I'm uploading documents for visa 190 and need guidance for employment documents. I'm claiming 5 years of experience and my initial 3 years of experience was assessed by EA. I have tax returns for last 3 years, pf statements for entire 5 years, payslips for the whole period (but it will take a huge size to upload all 5 years pay slips because it is in soft form). Alternatively, I can provide Salary Summary Statements per year, which give breakup of my salary for whole year including allowances and deductions. Moreover, I have RNR Letter signed by my manager and Service Letter & Contract Letter signed by HR.

So please guide me that which specific documents should I provide especially how many pay slips as I've heard that 3 slips per year will suffice.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Hi. I'm uploading documents for visa 190 and need guidance for employment documents. I'm claiming 5 years of experience and my initial 3 years of experience was assessed by EA. I have tax returns for last 3 years, pf statements for entire 5 years, payslips for the whole period (but it will take a huge size to upload all 5 years pay slips because it is in soft form). Alternatively, I can provide Salary Summary Statements per year, which give breakup of my salary for whole year including allowances and deductions. Moreover, I have RNR Letter signed by my manager and Service Letter & Contract Letter signed by HR.
> 
> So please guide me that which specific documents should I provide especially how many pay slips as I've heard that 3 slips per year will suffice.


You should try to upload all the payslips
You can break them into per year if required
Moreover there are utilities available to reduce the pdf size
All the documents you mentioned are important and should be uploaded

Cheers


----------



## ankitmalhotra08 (Aug 28, 2018)

Hello NB

I have started working from 2011 till now.
I have worked for Accenture from 2015- 2016 but they have only 2016 payslips for me.
Shall I club all other payslips in one pdf as Accenture HR team is saying that they haven't kept my 2015 payslips record.
Rest other docs like pf statements, form 16,26AS, bank statements, last 3 months salary slips I have already uploaded.
I have uploaded 55 docs so far since 4th June.

Thanks


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Hi folks,

I just lodged my EOI for 190 NSW:

Job code: 135112 (ICT Project Manager)
PTE: 90/90/90/90
Points: 75 (including SS)

1) What are the average times for receiving pre-invites? 
2) Is it sent by email or are there updates on Skill Select? 

Thanks!


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

kc_muzik said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I just lodged my EOI for 190 NSW:
> 
> ...


KC,
1. Not sure about the average time for pre-invite but ISCAH recently posted that NSW will send out their pre-invites in a couple of weeks. So you should receive the email invitation by 1st week of Aug if you have been invited.
2. They will send you the pre-invite mail which you need to reply within 14 days along with the state sponsorship fees. If they select you then they will send you the invite via EOI to lodge the visa application. 
Check out their site for more details.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankitmalhotra08 said:


> Hello NB
> 
> I have started working from 2011 till now.
> I have worked for Accenture from 2015- 2016 but they have only 2016 payslips for me.
> ...


The maximum limit of documents per person is 50
So how have you uploaded 55 ?
You have to see individual how many you have uploaded 

Cheers


----------



## ankitmalhotra08 (Aug 28, 2018)

Hey NB 

The max limit is 60.
1. I have two doubts till now I have uploaded last 3 months sal slips for all my employers but in trying to get all payslips from all my employers but in doing so one of my employer updated me that they don't have record of my 2015 payslips. But bank statements and other docs I have uploaded so is it fine?
2. One of my banks has given me statement on plain paper with their stamp. So would that be fine to upload?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankitmalhotra08 said:


> Hey NB
> 
> The max limit is 60.
> 1. I have two doubts till now I have uploaded last 3 months sal slips for all my employers but in trying to get all payslips from all my employers but in doing so one of my employer updated me that they don't have record of my 2015 payslips. But bank statements and other docs I have uploaded so is it fine?
> ...


1. You have to make do with what you have
2. Good enough

Cheers


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

tnk009 said:


> KC,
> 1. Not sure about the average time for pre-invite but ISCAH recently posted that NSW will send out their pre-invites in a couple of weeks. So you should receive the email invitation by 1st week of Aug if you have been invited.
> 2. They will send you the pre-invite mail which you need to reply within 14 days along with the state sponsorship fees. If they select you then they will send you the invite via EOI to lodge the visa application.
> Check out their site for more details.



Thanks!

Is there also an NSW document checklist to have ready at the time of pre-invite? I couldn't find it on the website.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

kc_muzik said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Is there also an NSW document checklist to have ready at the time of pre-invite? I couldn't find it on the website.


https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ted-migration-190/after-you-have-been-invited


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

ankitmalhotra08 said:


> Hey NB
> 
> The max limit is 60.
> 1. I have two doubts till now I have uploaded last 3 months sal slips for all my employers but in trying to get all payslips from all my employers but in doing so one of my employer updated me that they don't have record of my 2015 payslips. But bank statements and other docs I have uploaded so is it fine?
> ...



2. Are you talking about Account Maintenance Certificate, which is generally on 1 page only?


----------



## ankitmalhotra08 (Aug 28, 2018)

No dear, I am talking about 4 year bank statement showing transactions.


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi, One of the migration agents has told me that If an onshore applicant travels outside Australia his visa application (189/190) processing will be on hold until he returns back to Australia. Does not seem logical to me at all.
Is it true? Can anybody confirm this?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

perception30 said:


> Hi, One of the migration agents has told me that If an onshore applicant travels outside Australia his visa application (189/190) processing will be on hold until he returns back to Australia. Does not seem logical to me at all.
> Is it true? Can anybody confirm this?
> Thanks in advance.


If you are out of Australia at the time of the grant, then your grant will have an IED
So you need to inform the co in case you are planning to travel out of Australia

That’s all
Otherwise no difference

Cheers


----------



## ankitmalhotra08 (Aug 28, 2018)

Hello NB,

My work tenure is from 2011 to 2019(Present), out of that I do not have 2011 and 2015 (two)years payslips...So it is advisable to merge the rest and upload?
As I had raised request with my previous employers and they are telling me that they do not have kept record of those two years.
I have already uploaded rest of the docs already including last 3 months payslips of each employer.
So is it advisable to upload the rest of the payslips?

Thanks


----------



## Najma786 (Jul 18, 2019)

Hi all just I have one question. I have lodged my 190 visa on 22 November 2018 QLD.still no co contacted yet its been more than 7 months approx 240 days. I am so worried about my application. Is there any one in this group who is going with same scenario.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Najma786 said:


> Hi all just I have one question. I have lodged my 190 visa on 22 November 2018 QLD.still no co contacted yet its been more than 7 months approx 240 days. I am so worried about my application. Is there any one in this group who is going with same scenario.


There is an inexplicable delay in processing of 190 visa
You are not alone
There are thousands waiting with similar timelines 
You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankitmalhotra08 said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> My work tenure is from 2011 to 2019(Present), out of that I do not have 2011 and 2015 (two)years payslips...So it is advisable to merge the rest and upload?
> As I had raised request with my previous employers and they are telling me that they do not have kept record of those two years.
> ...


Yes
You should upload them

Cheers


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Aditya97 said:


> Hi Daphne and CSP,
> 
> I am confused here. I have applied both 189 and 190 visa. In 190 visa, NSW if invites me will give me 5 additional points making it total of 85 points.
> 
> So where have u read that NSW is only inviting people living and working in Australia for one year or more? It doesn't make sense for the immigration program.


Have a look at this: https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list

Check your ANZSCO code Availability & Additional criteria - https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aditya97 said:


> Hi Daphne and CSP,
> 
> I am confused here. I have applied both 189 and 190 visa. In 190 visa, NSW if invites me will give me 5 additional points making it total of 85 points.
> 
> So where have u read that NSW is only inviting people living and working in Australia for one year or more? It doesn't make sense for the immigration program.


This restriction is not for all categories across the board
It’s restricted to those categories only where the state feels that Applicants who have local experience have more chances of getting a job 

The link has been given by SG in the previous post

Cheers


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

NB said:


> This restriction is not for all categories across the board
> It’s restricted to those categories only where the state feels that Applicants who have local experience have more chances of getting a job
> 
> The link has been given by SG in the previous post
> ...


Well, below line can be just your viewpoint (which might be right as well).

_"state feels that Applicants who have local experience have more chances of getting a job"_

IMO, specific categories have been restricted for onshore applicants only, just to reduce the pressure on infrastructure on major cities. State believes that there are enough applicants in Sydney with Temporary Skilled Visa and can satisfy the job market demand if given PR. They are anyways using Sydney's infra. There is just no need to bring more people from offshore.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

ankitmalhotra08 said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> My work tenure is from 2011 to 2019(Present), out of that I do not have 2011 and 2015 (two)years payslips...So it is advisable to merge the rest and upload?
> As I had raised request with my previous employers and they are telling me that they do not have kept record of those two years.
> ...


Hi Ankit,

Upload the rest of the payslips.


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

Timeline now 10 months to 15 months -_-


----------



## tauseefafzal (Nov 2, 2018)

*Iscah FB page stats 190*

I saw this on FB page of ISCAH, dont know if its real



190 Visa grants being halted - not real
----------------------------------------------------

We had received many comments about the belief that DHA had ceased 190 visa grants since around December 2018. And asking why that was.

We have confirmation now from DHA that they have continued to grant 190 visas since then at the following pace ..

190 visas granted -
Nov-18 2,392
Dec-18 2,342
Jan-19 1,836
Feb-19 1,818
Mar-18 1,499
Apr-19 473

So although they have slowed down, DHA have in fact continued to grant that category

(Any questions to [email protected] thanks)


https://www.facebook.com/iscah.migr...=2348835195202482&comment_tracking={"tn":"R"}


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I finally got my PR visa 218 days later, 19 days after Case officer contact. 
Lodgement Date: 16th Dec 2018
ANZSCO code: Social Worker, 272511
State nomination: NSW

CO: 3rd of July for missing medicals, which were already on file.

Emailed a feedback form to Global Feedback advising the medicals are on file, on 10th July. Got a reply stating, they can view my medicals on 18th July. 

Grant date: 22nd July. 

Thank you for all the support I have received in the last 7 months, especially from you NB. Good luck to everyone who has waiting. The golden email will arrive soon.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Avcor said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I finally got my PR visa 218 days later, 19 days after Case officer contact.
> Lodgement Date: 16th Dec 2018
> ...




Congrats happy to see Dec applicant are moving 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Avcor said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I finally got my PR visa 218 days later, 19 days after Case officer contact.
> Lodgement Date: 16th Dec 2018
> ...


I am so so happy for you. Congrats. Guess I was right in what I told you. I am still waiting for mine hope it comes soon. And yes pop the champagne now and enjoy! Cheers


----------



## rsujan (Jul 31, 2018)

Congratulations @Avcor. So happy for you. I hope to see mine soon as I am just a day ahead of you in terms of getting CO and lodgement


----------



## theroq (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi all,

I got my grant today.

Timeline.

1. PTE - 28 March 2018
90/90/90/90

2. ACS assessment 

261312 - 3 years ( 5 years total, 2 years deducted) 
Aseesment Date - 28 May 2018

3. DOE - 02 June 2018 - 190 NSW - 70+5 points.

4. NSW pre-invite 15 November 2018

5. PCC Date - 20 December 2018

6. Visa Lodged - 27 December 2018

7. Direct Grant - 22 July 2019
IED - 19 January 2020.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rising Star (Jul 22, 2019)

day 137 of waiting :tongue1: two other months to see something according to the current timeline


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

theroq said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my grant today.
> 
> ...


After the NSW pre-Invite, When did you receive the invite on Skillselect?
Also, was PCC required for Pre-invite submission or for final lodgement through skillselect?


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

Congratulations... 



theroq said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my grant today.
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bhowalamit said:


> After the NSW pre-Invite, When did you receive the invite on Skillselect?
> Also, was PCC required for Pre-invite submission or for final lodgement through skillselect?


PCC is required only after you get the final invite and submit application in DHA 

Cheers


----------



## faisalali10 (Nov 15, 2018)

Beautiful, lots of activities today 

Looking at 190 process time I just can't stop thinking about lodging a 189 if I get an invite in a couple of months time (I think I've a good chance). However, I still wonder whether a refund is applicable for 190 application after withdrawing and if not, whether spending extra $ worths it.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Avcor said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I finally got my PR visa 218 days later, 19 days after Case officer contact.
> Lodgement Date: 16th Dec 2018
> ...


Very nice. Enjoy the moment Avcor. We are still waiting for grant after last contact more than a month ago. 
Also, could someone please spare some time explain to us about how DOHA decides on IED? Doesn't it depend on validity of PCC and Medicals? I ask cuz there are people that got their grants with IEDs that have nothing to do with the above?

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

Congratulations Guys.. Happy to see the queue moving now!


----------



## arjunpinu (Jun 20, 2019)

Congratulation on your grant Avcor!



Avcor said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I finally got my PR visa 218 days later, 19 days after Case officer contact.
> Lodgement Date: 16th Dec 2018
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Very nice. Enjoy the moment Avcor. We are still waiting for grant after last contact more than a month ago.
> Also, could someone please spare some time explain to us about how DOHA decides on IED? Doesn't it depend on validity of PCC and Medicals? I ask cuz there are people that got their grants with IEDs that have nothing to do with the above?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Most likely now everyone will get an IED if 1 year

This has been seen in almost all those who got grants in the last few days
But let me clarify that there is no official announcement on the same

Cheers


----------



## arjunpinu (Jun 20, 2019)

Congratulation on your grant!



theroq said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my grant today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

theroq said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my grant today.
> 
> ...




congratulations!!!!
I’m two days after you! Fingers crossed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arjunpinu (Jun 20, 2019)

congian911 said:


> Very nice. Enjoy the moment Avcor. We are still waiting for grant after last contact more than a month ago.
> Also, could someone please spare some time explain to us about how DOHA decides on IED? Doesn't it depend on validity of PCC and Medicals? I ask cuz there are people that got their grants with IEDs that have nothing to do with the above?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


some peoples are getting 1 year whereas others are not. Looks like its still not a standard and the case officers are giving IED based on their discretion.

The latest grant in the group (@Theroq) got 6 months time for IED. Lets hope for the best!


----------



## arjunpinu (Jun 20, 2019)

Da__N said:


> congratulations!!!!
> I’m two days after you! Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I as well  Lodged on Dec-29 and keeping fingers :fingerscrossed:.
All the very best bud!


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

arjunpinu said:


> I as well  Lodged on Dec-29 and keeping fingers :fingerscrossed:.
> 
> All the very best bud!




Update the forum once you hear anything from them.

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Avcor said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I finally got my PR visa 218 days later, 19 days after Case officer contact.
> Lodgement Date: 16th Dec 2018
> ...


Very happy for you..Enjoy the moment..


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

congian911 said:


> Very nice. Enjoy the moment Avcor. We are still waiting for grant after last contact more than a month ago.
> Also, could someone please spare some time explain to us about how DOHA decides on IED? Doesn't it depend on validity of PCC and Medicals? I ask cuz there are people that got their grants with IEDs that have nothing to do with the above?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk



Thanks  I would suggest sending a feedback form, asking if they require any more documents. That pushed my case forward, I feel. Good luck!!

My IED is 23 Dec 2019. That is one year from when my medicals and PCC was done.


----------



## arjunpinu (Jun 20, 2019)

Sure I would love to do that Da__N!

Thanks!




Da__N said:


> Update the forum once you hear anything from them.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

I think we can at least complaint on global feedback form with option complaint about increasing processing time and its impact on applicant. There is also an option of seeking explanation from them. We can seek explanation why only 190 is taking more time ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Achaldoshi said:


> I think we can at least complaint on global feedback form with option complaint about increasing processing time and its impact on applicant. There is also an option of seeking explanation from them. We can seek explanation why only 190 is taking more time ?


Walk the talk

No one is stopping you

Cheers


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Achaldoshi said:


> I think we can at least complaint on global feedback form with option complaint about increasing processing time and its impact on applicant. There is also an option of seeking explanation from them. We can seek explanation why only 190 is taking more time ?


Yeah worst case scenario is that they can withdraw all services including visa processing. 

Anyway, does anyone know why my feedbacks are considered as general enquiry and not processed further by global feedback unit? They only replied with links to FAQs. Avcor or any person that sent feedbacks successfully please share your experience. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

NB said:


> Walk the talk
> 
> No one is stopping you
> 
> Cheers


I am not sure what part of my comment instigated you to comment like this. 
I was suggesting to fellow members of team who are frustrated with waiting time.

Can we please avoid personal comments and talk about information sharing to help each other ?


----------



## munch5584 (Jul 19, 2019)

A question for those who have received NSW nomination mail, what time of the day did you receive it? Does it come after 12AM AEST?


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

congian911 said:


> Yeah worst case scenario is that they can withdraw all services including visa processing.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone know why my feedbacks are considered as general enquiry and not processed further by global feedback unit? They only replied with links to FAQs. Avcor or any person that sent feedbacks successfully please share your experience.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Adding to it, there is also an option to send anonymous feedback in case someone dont want to disclose their name while making general complaint.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Achaldoshi said:


> I am not sure what part of my comment instigated you to comment like this.
> I was suggesting to fellow members of team who are frustrated with waiting time.
> 
> Can we please avoid personal comments and talk about information sharing to help each other ?


Not many members would be so bold to ask for an explanation from DHA why the processing is delayed

It requires courage

I have not made any personal remarks
I just said that you should first do what you are asking others to do


Cheers


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

NB said:


> Not many members would be so bold to ask for an explanation from DHA why the processing is delayed
> 
> It requires courage
> 
> ...


NB... To end this conversation with you..Letting forum members know that It has an option of giving anonymous feedback as well. 

Again.. not sure how u assumed that I haven't done that already. But I want to save time for both of us and end this conversation.

Thanks


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

congian911 said:


> Yeah worst case scenario is that they can withdraw all services including visa processing.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone know why my feedbacks are considered as general inquiry and not processed further by global feedback unit? They only replied with links to FAQs. Avcor or any person that sent feedbacks successfully please share your experience.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk



You can only send a feedback, once a Case Officer has been allocated to your case and is requesting for documents. In my case, my medicals were on the system, and the Case officer overlooked it. I sent a "suggested" feedback stating my medicals are on the system, and there is a cover letter submitted by my agent in Jan 2019. I explained my case, and the reason for a change in HAP ID (to the one generated from the 190 visa). I also asked whether I was required to do another medical examination. 
I got an acknowledgment email 2 days after I sent a feedback, and within a week got contacted by the department stating it was their mistake and that they have rectified the issue. 4 days later (including the weekend), I got my grant.

What I am getting at is, you need to have a valid reason for sending a feedback. Do not complain, just suggest. Complaining will not help push your case forward. 

Good Luck!


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Avcor said:


> You can only send a feedback, once a Case Officer has been allocated to your case and is requesting for documents. In my case, my medicals were on the system, and the Case officer overlooked it. I sent a "suggested" feedback stating my medicals are on the system, and there is a cover letter submitted by my agent in Jan 2019. I explained my case, and the reason for a change in HAP ID (to the one generated from the 190 visa). I also asked whether I was required to do another medical examination.
> 
> I got an acknowledgment email 2 days after I sent a feedback, and within a week got contacted by the department stating it was their mistake and that they have rectified the issue. 4 days later (including the weekend), I got my grant.
> 
> ...


Thanks Avcor, that's helpful. 
Well, our situation is a little bit trickier than yours as we ain't sure if the CO made mistake or it was just part of their vetting procedure. We both graduated in Australia and our assessments were all based on Australian degrees, yet CO wanted us to submit oversea study evidences. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Oh that is strange. I graduated from Australian universities as well- bachelor and masters. Lived and worked in Australia, until I had to leave, before my temporary graduate visa expired. I was not asked for overseas study (tertiary study). 
What overseas study were you ask to provide?


----------



## andrei87 (Feb 26, 2019)

Avcor said:


> You can only send a feedback, once a Case Officer has been allocated to your case and is requesting for documents. In my case, my medicals were on the system, and the Case officer overlooked it. I sent a "suggested" feedback stating my medicals are on the system, and there is a cover letter submitted by my agent in Jan 2019. I explained my case, and the reason for a change in HAP ID (to the one generated from the 190 visa). I also asked whether I was required to do another medical examination.
> I got an acknowledgment email 2 days after I sent a feedback, and within a week got contacted by the department stating it was their mistake and that they have rectified the issue. 4 days later (including the weekend), I got my grant.
> 
> What I am getting at is, you need to have a valid reason for sending a feedback. Do not complain, just suggest. Complaining will not help push your case forward.
> ...


So just to double check. They overlooked your medicals and then you completed the 'suggested feedback', thus prompting the department to look into it?

I may do the same, as I have been contacted by the CO roughly a week before you requesting that we prove my partners 'functional English'. Our CO overlooked the fact that we are both Canadian citizens and since we have Canadian passports we should not need to prove functional English. We even contacted the department via phone and the representative along with his manager agreed with us that it was a simple mistake, however they cannot contact the Department in Adelaide. I just do not want to be 'too pushy', but on the other hand I also do not want to have to wait 60-100 days (roughly the current average) for our CO to pick up our file again because of a simple error.

Thanks,

Andrei


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

andrei87 said:


> So just to double check. They overlooked your medicals and then you completed the 'suggested feedback', thus prompting the department to look into it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed if it's an apparent mistake then better notify them asap. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Avcor said:


> Oh that is strange. I graduated from Australian universities as well- bachelor and masters. Lived and worked in Australia, until I had to leave, before my temporary graduate visa expired. I was not asked for overseas study (tertiary study).
> What overseas study were you ask to provide?


We are similar. Both of us had master degrees in accounting. We ended up just upload our oversea bachelor degrees just for the sake of co contact. Those additional documents requested don't affect our point scores whatsoever. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi guys 

got CO contact for babys medicals and spouse functional english evdince 

lodge 23 dec 2018


----------



## derrick_pang94 (Dec 18, 2018)

*derrick_pang94*

Hi Guys,

Happy to say that I got my DG today! Lodged on 29th December for WA state onshore working as Civil Engineer. Good luck to everyone and thanks NB for all the responses you've been given to me. Cheers!


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

nelutla said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo happy to hear your progress nelutla.
Hope you sort it out quickly mate. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

derrick_pang94 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to say that I got my DG today! Lodged on 29th December for WA state onshore working as Civil Engineer. Good luck to everyone and thanks NB for all the responses you've been given to me. Cheers!


Wow... great to see grants reaching December end. Hope fully they will start January first week by this month end.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Yo happy to hear your progress nelutla.
> Hope you sort it out quickly mate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk




Yup got appointment on Monday let's hope for the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaMan225 (Jun 25, 2019)

Hi everyone.
I got CO contacted 2 months ago.
Now, my police check is expired. Should I upload a new police check now? as I am worried that I make the CO confused because during the first contact, CO didn't ask for a new Police check.(He only asked for my Health check and Graduate statement)

Also, can someone explain what "IED" is?
Thanks guys.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

derrick_pang94 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to say that I got my DG today! Lodged on 29th December for WA state onshore working as Civil Engineer. Good luck to everyone and thanks NB for all the responses you've been given to me. Cheers!


Congrats! I lodged 27 December and waiting!

Cheers


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Achaldoshi said:


> Wow... great to see grants reaching December end. Hope fully they will start January first week by this month end.


Average is 7 months now for any kind of responses from immi. Ironically, with the current global processing time of 10 to 15 it can be considered as above and beyond expectation. 
Now no one can blame them for being slow anymore. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MegaMan225 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I got CO contacted 2 months ago.
> Now, my police check is expired. Should I upload a new police check now? as I am worried that I make the CO confused because during the first contact, CO didn't ask for a new Police check.(He only asked for my Health check and Graduate statement)
> 
> ...


Don’t upload documents randomly
Heavens will not fall if at all the CO contacts you
CO have the discretion to waive of the renewal of medical and pcc if he so wishes 

IED... initial entry date

If you are offshore, In the grant there will be a date by which all applicants have to enter Australia once failing which the PR will stand cancelled


----------



## MegaMan225 (Jun 25, 2019)

NB said:


> MegaMan225 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone.
> ...


Many thanks NB for your prompt response!
Have been waiting for 6 months after lodgement and 2 months after CO contacted. Guessing I have to be more patient... Will wait for another month. If still nothing happen until then, I will send them an email to enquire.


----------



## Salem87 (Nov 29, 2018)

Hello Guys,

Congratulations to all those who received their DG.

I wonder when CO contacts someone for a specific missing document, he asks you to send it to him directly by email nor again to upload it on IMMI account.

Thanks 
Salem


----------



## Salem87 (Nov 29, 2018)

congian911 said:


> Average is 7 months now for any kind of responses from immi. Ironically, with the current global processing time of 10 to 15 it can be considered as above and beyond expectation.
> Now no one can blame them for being slow anymore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


If I'm not mistaken, I believe they do that estimate based on the cases where the CO contacts the applicants for one or two times which consumes more months.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Salem87 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Congratulations to all those who received their DG.
> 
> ...


You should do both

Cheers


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

Hi guys. Want to ask some questions.

I lodged our 190 application last Dec(onshore), I’m the main applicant in our application. Currently we are on student visa, and my partner is the main holder of the student visa and I’m his dependent. Our S.visa will end Dec 2019, so our bridging visa will automatically be active by then right? I’m planning to go overseas this Dec, but my partner is staying in Australia. Is it possible? Is he legally allowed to stay in Australia even if the main applicant in our 190 visa is not in Australia? Hope my question make sense.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

NB said:


> You should do both
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Not in my case though. Email from CO was noreply. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Not in my case though. Email from CO was noreply.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Another member asked DHA the same question 
He was told, that even though it says so, the email does reach the CO

Anyways, even if this is not correct, you don’t lose anything by sending the email

Cheers


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

NB said:


> Another member asked DHA the same question
> 
> He was told, that even though it says so, the email does reach the CO
> 
> ...


Really? Thanks NB, I will give that a try. We actually sent email to gsm.allocated (without no.reply) but only received auto-responder that includes FAQs. Have no idea if our email went through to CO.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## charupriyal (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi NB I can see that 23 and 29 dec got grant from WA but mine is 2nd dec ... no CO contact nothing


----------



## David93 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hi NB and senior experts

Hope you are doing good. I saw your messages on the forum and answers to queries of different people and consider your views quite valuable and informative. My case is actually pending for 8.5 months now with DIBP. my scenario is as follows and would like to have your opinion regarding the success of my case...




Time: visa lodged on 16th November 
Claim 5 pints for experience onshore 
My experience was 20 months 
Initially documents submitted for experience 
1sr year tax return 2017 to 2018
Refrence letter company letter head
Group certificate 
Few payslips 

CO contact on 7th may ask for more employment documents 
May include but not limited to

. More payslips 
. Employment contract 
. Bank statement 
. Super annunvation 
But i have only supplied employment contact and few payslips and 2017 tax return 2017 group certificate and updated refrance letter from employer 
I am un able to supply my bank statement 
Any my eployer piad super when I finished my employment means ofter 20 months and he make only lum sum payment of super so I didn’t give documents for super 

Ofter going through this forum i am bit worried 
NB and other senior can you please suggest me is there any chance i can get now Direct grant or CO may ask again for more employment docs 
And my second question is how long CO maximum take come back for response 
My last question is what are chances based on above scenario my application could be rejected because i fail to provide Bank statement 
Do i need to submit statutory declarations before case officer come back

Also, my occupation of state nomination was external auditor. I claimed 5 points for work experience but i didn't do the experience assessment with CPA or any other relevant body. 

Thanks for your time. Look forward to hearing from you soon.


----------



## rdv (Aug 19, 2018)

NB said:


> Don’t upload documents randomly
> Heavens will not fall if at all the CO contacts you
> CO have the discretion to waive of the renewal of medical and pcc if he so wishes
> 
> ...


Hi NB, 
In MegaMan225's case, he/she already got the CO contact. However, In my case my PCC is expiring soon and no CO contact yet. Should I upload the new one?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

David93 said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Hope you are doing good. I saw your messages on the forum and answers to queries of different people and consider your views quite valuable and informative. My case is actually pending for 8.5 months now with DIBP. my scenario is as follows and would like to have your opinion regarding the success of my case...
> 
> ...


Forget the direct grant and concentrate on just getting the grant
That ship has sailed after the co has contacted you

1. What documents have you submitted after the CO contacted you ?
2. Any particular reason why you can’t submit the bank statement ?
3. Why can’t you submit 100% of the payslips
4. No idea if you were required to do the experience assessment before claiming points
Try to find out from other sources and post
5. How big is the organisation that you are working for ?
Is it the same for which you have claimed experience points ?
6. What is your nationality?

Please reply point by point if you want a response

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rdv said:


> Hi NB,
> In MegaMan225's case, he/she already got the CO contact. However, In my case my PCC is expiring soon and no CO contact yet. Should I upload the new one?
> Thank you in advance.


If you have already got a new PCC, no harm in uploading it

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

charupriyal said:


> Hi NB I can see that 23 and 29 dec got grant from WA but mine is 2nd dec ... no CO contact nothing


Don’t compare other members timelines with yours
It doesn’t help
Each application is unique and takes its own time depending on the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted 

You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## charupriyal (Feb 19, 2018)

NB said:


> charupriyal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB I can see that 23 and 29 dec got grant from WA but mine is 2nd dec ... no CO contact nothing
> ...


Thanks NB


----------



## David93 (Jul 23, 2019)

1) Documents submitted before CO contact 2018 Tax return,Few pay slips 
Refrance letter, PYAG

Documents ofter CO contact 
. 2017 tax return 
. Few more pay slips 
. Employment contract 
. Updated refrance letter 

2) no bank statement 

3) just confirmed fro Mara Agent there is no mandatory requirement to access experience from authority. 

4) organisations is big they have their website and required things and office building as well. 

5) Nationality: india

Is there any chance of rejection


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

theroq said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my grant today.
> 
> ...



Congrats mate!!

Did it actually take over 5 months for NSW pre-invite after you lodged EOI?


----------



## sunday82 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi All, got a CO contact today for Dependent functional english. PTE scorecard was already uploaded and I had ensured that scores are shared with DHA. Any advise on what to do now? Lodgement Date: 25th Dec, NSW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ausiapply (Oct 31, 2018)

derrick_pang94 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to say that I got my DG today! Lodged on 29th December for WA state onshore working as Civil Engineer. Good luck to everyone and thanks NB for all the responses you've been given to me. Cheers!


Hi and congrats! What is your Initial Entry Date? Thanks 🙂


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sunday82 said:


> Hi All, got a CO contact today for Dependent functional english. PTE scorecard was already uploaded and I had ensured that scores are shared with DHA. Any advise on what to do now? Lodgement Date: 25th Dec, NSW
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reply to the email attaching a copy of the score and the Pte email confirming that the results have been shared with DHA

Upload both the documents in Immiaccount also again

Cheers


----------



## sunday82 (Feb 21, 2018)

NB said:


> Reply to the email attaching a copy of the score and the Pte email confirming that the results have been shared with DHA
> 
> Upload both the documents in Immiaccount also again
> 
> Cheers




Hi NB, thanks for your inputs. I will uploaf both the documents in immiaccount but will not be able to email them as it is a noreply system generated email.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David93 (Jul 23, 2019)

1) Documents submitted before CO contact 2018 Tax return,Few pay slips 
Refrance letter, PYAG

Documents ofter CO contact 
. 2017 tax return 
. Few more pay slips 
. Employment contract 
. Updated refrance letter 
. 2017 PYAG 



3) just confirmed fro Mara Agent there is no mandatory requirement to access experience from authority. 

4) organisations is big they have their website and required things and office building as well. 

I have on shore experience in Australia the points i cliamed 
5) Nationality: india

I cliam points for onshore experience in Australia


----------



## David93 (Jul 23, 2019)

David93 said:


> 1) Documents submitted before CO contact 2018 Tax return,Few pay slips
> Refrance letter, PYAG
> 
> Documents ofter CO contact
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

David93 said:


> David93 said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Documents submitted before CO contact 2018 Tax return,Few pay slips
> ...


----------



## David93 (Jul 23, 2019)

I started working from 216 to june 2018 so i have provided both tax returns 
And cliam only 5 points 

Documents provided ofter co contact 

Employment contract 
2016-2017 tax return 
Updated refrence letter on company letter head 
2016-2017 group certificate 
NB just wanted to ask what do think case officer can ask for more docs
How long he will take to come back
Is their any chance of rejection 
More pay slips


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

David93 said:


> I started working from 216 to june 2018 so i have provided both tax returns
> And cliam only 5 points
> 
> Documents provided ofter co contact
> ...


I give up

I am sure other members will help you out

Cheers


----------



## Quicksand98 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi all,
Yesterday my friend (lodged on 26 Dec 2018) received the first CO contact. He required the spouse’s PTE score at 30 each band instead of 30 overall to satisfy functional English requirement. Similar scenario to my case because my spouse got 35 overall but L&S in turn is 28&27 only (and I lodged on 31Dec and uploaded spouse’s core in Feb 2019). 
As my search on official websites, there are two discrepancies on functional english requirement:
1. In legislation.gov.au, they accept overall band score of at least 30. This is the in force legislation.
2. In DHA website, they require “An overall band score of at least 30 for each of the 4 test components“. This link is updated 21 May 2019. And in my opinion, the rule will not retroactive to cases before its validity period.
So, what should I do in this situation? Waiting to CO contact or send them a clarification about my spouse’s score. Because it will take a long time for him to prepare in order to take another test.
Thank you so much for your kind response and advise.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Quicksand98 said:


> Hi all,
> Yesterday my friend (lodged on 26 Dec 2018) received the first CO contact. He required the spouseâ€™s PTE score at 30 each band instead of 30 overall to satisfy functional English requirement. Similar scenario to my case because my spouse got 35 overall but L&S in turn is 28&27 only (and I lodged on 31Dec and uploaded spouseâ€™s core in Feb 2019).
> As my search on official websites, there are two discrepancies on functional english requirement:
> 1. In legislation.gov.au, they accept overall band score of at least 30. This is the in force legislation.
> ...


If the DHA wants atleast 30 in all the 4 components, then they should remove the word overall band in the description 
Like in superior they write ..	At least 79 for each of the 4 test components

Similarly in functional English they should write at least 30 for each of the 4 test components 

This requires a clarification from the department 

Cheers


----------



## ramt (Feb 21, 2019)

theroq said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my grant today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations ... and I have a question, did the status of your application change from Received to Approved/Finalised?? or any other statuses you have seen ? Also did you get any other notification of CO working on your application or something? I am asking this question as I am filing for 482 Visa and want to be on toes to withdraw my application, if PR gets approved before 482.. 

My lodgement date - 3rd April 2019.


----------



## Quicksand98 (Jul 6, 2018)

NB said:


> If the DHA wants atleast 30 in all the 4 components, then they should remove the word overall band in the description
> Like in superior they write ..	At least 79 for each of the 4 test components
> 
> Similarly in functional English they should write at least 30 for each of the 4 test components
> ...


Thanks NB for your quick reply. But I'm afraid that I cannot require DHA, even if I do so, only God knows they change or not. 
I just want to discuss about what my friend and I personally should do to solve it. Only taking another test and send/upload? Thank you.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

theroq said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my grant today.
> 
> ...


Heartiest Congratulations Theroq


----------



## rabb da banda (Apr 1, 2019)

NB said:


> If the DHA wants atleast 30 in all the 4 components, then they should remove the word overall band in the description
> Like in superior they write ..	At least 79 for each of the 4 test components
> 
> Similarly in functional English they should write at least 30 for each of the 4 test components
> ...





Quicksand98 said:


> Hi all,
> Yesterday my friend (lodged on 26 Dec 2018) received the first CO contact. He required the spouse’s PTE score at 30 each band instead of 30 overall to satisfy functional English requirement. Similar scenario to my case because my spouse got 35 overall but L&S in turn is 28&27 only (and I lodged on 31Dec and uploaded spouse’s core in Feb 2019).
> As my search on official websites, there are two discrepancies on functional english requirement:
> 1. In legislation.gov.au, they accept overall band score of at least 30. This is the in force legislation.
> ...


Dear,
I am also in the same boat. My wife has done ielts with overall 4.5 bands (LRWS, 5,3.5,5.5,5) and there is a discrepancy between old and new statement by DHA. I am also very much confused to take any step. i have lodged my application in jan 2019 and new guideline released after that. In case if you got to know anything then please let me know. 
Thanks


----------



## Quicksand98 (Jul 6, 2018)

rabb da banda said:


> Dear,
> I am also in the same boat. My wife has done ielts with overall 4.5 bands (LRWS, 5,3.5,5.5,5) and there is a discrepancy between old and new statement by DHA. I am also very much confused to take any step. i have lodged my application in jan 2019 and new guideline released after that. In case if you got to know anything then please let me know.
> Thanks


Till now, I don't know what to do next. May be take another test because we have to follow DHA's rule. So if you lodged in Jan 2019, carry out immediately for a DG in near future.
Wish you all the best, mate.


----------



## Saffa_Jake812 (Feb 18, 2019)

David93 said:


> Hi NB and senior experts
> 
> Hope you are doing good. I saw your messages on the forum and answers to queries of different people and consider your views quite valuable and informative. My case is actually pending for 8.5 months now with DIBP. my scenario is as follows and would like to have your opinion regarding the success of my case...
> 
> ...


My current situation matches yours exactly. Lodged on 22 Nov 2018, CO contact on 23 May 2019. My CO request for information had exactly the same wording as yours. Only difference is, I am claiming more offshore and onshore experience and I have submitted a bit more evidence than you in my initial visa application.

I uploaded more of the same documents (payslips, bank statements etc) as in my initial application so I hope that meets their requirements.

I don't understand why specific information on what is lacking in your evidence cannot be provided? This will make it much easier for both the applicant and the assessor.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

No movements today?


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

HOPE2018 said:


> No movements today?


Nothing reported till now..


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> Nothing reported till now..


One direct grant reported after 425 days. Scary.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

SC190ASAP said:


> One direct grant reported after 425 days. Scary.


Seriouslyyyy...its scary


----------



## anush98 (Jul 24, 2019)

Hi I am confused as to why the 190 processing time is nearly double the 189? From DHA website it states that 190 gets priority or am I reading it wrong?:

*Overview*
Where there is very high demand for places under the Migration Program, processing priority is given to applicants who have the most compelling claims in terms of the government's policy priorities.
The current processing priorities (with highest priority listed first) are:
applicants sponsored under the Regional Sponsor Migration Scheme
applicants sponsored under the Employer Nomination Scheme
applicants nominated by a state or territory government agency
applicants who have nominated an occupation on the Medium and Long-Term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL)
all other applications
Applications for visa subclasses 186, 187, 189, 190, or 489 which are lodged through SkillSelect will be given the highest priority within each priority processing group.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

anush98 said:


> Hi I am confused as to why the 190 processing time is nearly double the 189? From DHA website it states that 190 gets priority or am I reading it wrong?:
> 
> *Overview*
> Where there is very high demand for places under the Migration Program, processing priority is given to applicants who have the most compelling claims in terms of the government's policy priorities.
> ...


Whatever you have read is there on official site. HOWEVER..ground reality is 190 is going super slow. Reason - unknown.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> Seriouslyyyy...its scary


Yes I was awestruck 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> One direct grant reported after 425 days. Scary.


And one CO contact for Dec 24th lodgement, civil engineer

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rabb da banda (Apr 1, 2019)

Quicksand98 said:


> Till now, I don't know what to do next. May be take another test because we have to follow DHA's rule. So if you lodged in Jan 2019, carry out immediately for a DG in near future.
> Wish you all the best, mate.


Dear,

Thanks for lovely wishes and same to you as well. Its very tricky situation as rules have changed after the lodgement so theoretically it should not be imposed on us as we have files earlier. but do let us know what you and your friend gone do to tackle this unwanted tension. Meanwhile i am also trying to find something in this regard and will update you once i came to know something.


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

Su_Shri said:


> Whatever you have read is there on official site. HOWEVER..ground reality is 190 is going super slow. Reason - unknown.


and if you are willing to anonymously voice this to DHA you can provide feedback on 
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions


----------



## rabb da banda (Apr 1, 2019)

NB said:


> If the DHA wants atleast 30 in all the 4 components, then they should remove the word overall band in the description
> Like in superior they write . At least 79 for each of the 4 test components
> 
> Similarly in functional English they should write at least 30 for each of the 4 test components
> ...


please suggest a way to get clarification from department.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rabb da banda said:


> please suggest a way to get clarification from department.


You can call them up

Cheers


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Did you hear anything back regarding your case @SC190ASAP?


----------



## Quicksand98 (Jul 6, 2018)

rabb da banda said:


> Dear,
> 
> Thanks for lovely wishes and same to you as well. Its very tricky situation as rules have changed after the lodgement so theoretically it should not be imposed on us as we have files earlier. but do let us know what you and your friend gone do to tackle this unwanted tension. Meanwhile i am also trying to find something in this regard and will update you once i came to know something.


Hi mate,
My friend call to DHA already, and she said that: this requirement was clearly furnished after the time she submitted all documents, because if not satisfy, she wasn't upload the PTE score. But DHA said that: they just make the requirement of functional English clear about "at least 30". Hence, I think we should prepare for our sefl first because it may depend on CO and case by case.
Gud luck to you all.


----------



## Quicksand98 (Jul 6, 2018)

NB said:


> You can call them up
> 
> Cheers


Thanks ND for your advise. But I think it doesn't work :mad2:


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Avcor said:


> Did you hear anything back regarding your case @SC190ASAP?


Hey Avcor you're still here buddy. Thought you forgot a bunch of us already 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

I am aware of it...if you have got reason for delay, please share.


----------



## Avcor (Jan 23, 2019)

Haha, no I did not. Been checking the forum on and off. I feel for you all, and I am here to help out if needed.


----------



## CHINNUSANJAY (Jun 1, 2016)

*feels a bit hopeless*

with the current cut off levels and new rules from NSW etc i feel a little hopeless about my OZ dreams.. Canada could be a better option to migrate may be...

ANZSCO : 233512 Mech Engineer
PTE Superior
190 NSW+VIC- 80 Pts
189- 75 Pts


----------



## faisalali10 (Nov 15, 2018)

rabb da banda said:


> Dear,
> 
> Thanks for lovely wishes and same to you as well. Its very tricky situation as rules have changed after the lodgement so theoretically it should not be imposed on us as we have files earlier. but do let us know what you and your friend gone do to tackle this unwanted tension. Meanwhile i am also trying to find something in this regard and will update you once i came to know something.


Same situation here too. I look forward to receiving your update.


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi all...just noticed that I made a mistake in the dates of my spouse's academics in the application form(secondary applicant)..I had lodged my application I March. No co contact/grant yet.
How can I correct the mistake in the application?will it be ok to do the correction now?
Please advice
Thanks in advance


----------



## Najma786 (Jul 18, 2019)

Hi team,
I have two question anyone in this forum please help me out. I have applied for 190 visa as an IT developer programmer QLD. Presently I am holding bridging visa c which states unlimited work and study entitlement. 
Query1. Apart from field related job is it ok can I work non-IT jobs as my visa indicates unlimited work what does it mean.
Query2. In my bridging visa it shows no travel. What do I need to do for travelling overseas for 1 months. Is their any procedure where I can put a request to travel overseas.


----------



## mavericksoul (Nov 3, 2017)

Guys, 
Need help on a question. We had applied for 190 for NSW with 75 + 5 for SS (Code 261111). I just realised that my partner's English test validity expired 6 months ago i.e. she crossed the 3 year limit 6 months back. The system though still shows that we're getting 5 points for partner skills. Is that an error in the system or maybe the reason why we've been manually overlooked due to incomplete credentials as the score is invalid now? 

Will appreciate a response. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Drish said:


> Hi all...just noticed that I made a mistake in the dates of my spouse's academics in the application form(secondary applicant)..I had lodged my application I March. No co contact/grant yet.
> How can I correct the mistake in the application?will it be ok to do the correction now?
> Please advice
> Thanks in advance


Just fill up and upload a form 1023
Not a big issue

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Najma786 said:


> Hi team,
> I have two question anyone in this forum please help me out. I have applied for 190 visa as an IT developer programmer QLD. Presently I am holding bridging visa c which states unlimited work and study entitlement.
> Query1. Apart from field related job is it ok can I work non-IT jobs as my visa indicates unlimited work what does it mean.
> Query2. In my bridging visa it shows no travel. What do I need to do for travelling overseas for 1 months. Is their any procedure where I can put a request to travel overseas.


1. Has your substantive visa based on which your Bridging visa expired normally ?
Has the Bridging visa kicked in ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mavericksoul said:


> Guys,
> Need help on a question. We had applied for 190 for NSW with 75 + 5 for SS (Code 261111). I just realised that my partner's English test validity expired 6 months ago i.e. she crossed the 3 year limit 6 months back. The system though still shows that we're getting 5 points for partner skills. Is that an error in the system or maybe the reason why we've been manually overlooked due to incomplete credentials as the score is invalid now?
> 
> Will appreciate a response. Thanks in advance.


Have you already applied for the visa in DHA and paid the visa fees or you are still in the EOI stage ?
If at EOI stage, stop claiming the partner points immediately till you get the test done again and get competent score.
The system does not check the dates .
It’s your duty to ensure that you have a valid skills assessment and English score


Cheers


----------



## Najma786 (Jul 18, 2019)

Thanks for your reply, I was on 485 visa. After 2 years I have lodged student visa then I got bridging visa A. When I was holding bridging visa A luckily I got 190 invitation from QLD then I lodged 190 application. Later I got bridging visa C stating unlimited work and study entitlement.


----------



## Chipdale (Apr 3, 2019)

Hie Guys
I applied for 190 visa in February 2019 offshore and then got a job, i also applied for the sponsored 482 visa. 
I have been granted 482 visa and still waiting for the 190 visa, how do I update my 190 application that I am now moving onshore in two weeks.
Do I do it immediately or when I get to Australia
In either case how do i load this change on my immaccount?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Chipdale said:


> Hie Guys
> I applied for 190 visa in February 2019 offshore and then got a job, i also applied for the sponsored 482 visa.
> I have been granted 482 visa and still waiting for the 190 visa, how do I update my 190 application that I am now moving onshore in two weeks.
> Do I do it immediately or when I get to Australia
> In either case how do i load this change on my immaccount?


On the day you reach Australia, use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give your new address and contact details of Australia 

Cheers


----------



## Chipdale (Apr 3, 2019)

Thank you for the quick reply


----------



## astronautvj (Mar 13, 2018)

Hello All,
I have lodged my visa application in Feb 2019. For proof of employment I have uploaded:
-Only first and last salary slip for my previous companies 
-3 salary slips for my present company(8 years) and all 8 increment letters. 
- form 16 for all the 14 years of my experience and bank statement for last 1 year.
- Relieving and experience letters of all companies.
Is that enough? Should I upload more salary slips ? Is it okay to upload more at this point of time (no CO contact yet) ?


----------



## Najma786 (Jul 18, 2019)

Hi NB, thanks for your reply finally I got my 190 visa granted. Lodgement date:22/11/2018.


----------



## Najma786 (Jul 18, 2019)

Moreover its a direct grant no co contact.


----------



## Mustakim (Apr 11, 2017)

My state nomination from ACT got approved on 20th June 2019 and I have lodged my PR with DHA on 28th June. can anyone tell me how long does it take to get visa.?


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Najma786 said:


> Hi NB, thanks for your reply finally I got my 190 visa granted. Lodgement date:22/11/2018.


Congrats Najma. Are you on shore or offshore? If offshore then could you pls share your IED?

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Najma786 said:


> Hi NB, thanks for your reply finally I got my 190 visa granted. Lodgement date:22/11/2018.


Congratulations Najma for your Direct Grant


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

SG said:


> Congratulations Najma for your Direct Grant


Congratulation Najma. Did you get direct grant today ?


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

arjunpinu said:


> Sure I would love to do that Da__N!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Hi brother,

Received my direct grant few hours ago 

Lodge 29 December 

Hope yours is on the way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi guys,

Happy to share that with God grace I received my direct grant few hours ago:

My lodge date 29 December

Thanks for you all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhowalamit (Jun 12, 2019)

Da__N said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Happy to share that with God grace I received my direct grant few hours ago:
> 
> ...


Timelines please.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Najma786 said:


> Thanks for your reply, I was on 485 visa. After 2 years I have lodged student visa then I got bridging visa A. When I was holding bridging visa A luckily I got 190 invitation from QLD then I lodged 190 application. Later I got bridging visa C stating unlimited work and study entitlement.


Hi Najma... Congrats on your DG!!! Are you please able to share which state did you apply for and which occupation? What time were you contacted?


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Da__N said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Happy to share that with God grace I received my direct grant few hours ago:
> 
> ...


Nice DA_N, happy for you mate. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Da__N said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Happy to share that with God grace I received my direct grant few hours ago:
> 
> ...


Congrats dear! Which state did you apply for and which occupation?


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

HOPE2018 said:


> Congrats dear! Which state did you apply for and which occupation?


Thank you 

NSW , fitter occupation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Da__N (Oct 18, 2018)

bhowalamit said:


> Timelines please.



NSW invitation in November 2018
Lodge 29 December 2018
DG 25 July 2019
IED 25 July 2020


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

astronautvj said:


> Hello All,
> I have lodged my visa application in Feb 2019. For proof of employment I have uploaded:
> -Only first and last salary slip for my previous companies
> -3 salary slips for my present company(8 years) and all 8 increment letters.
> ...


If you have all the payslips , I don’t understand the reluctance to upload them all

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mustakim said:


> My state nomination from ACT got approved on 20th June 2019 and I have lodged my PR with DHA on 28th June. can anyone tell me how long does it take to get visa.?


THere is an inexplicable delay in processing of 190 visa

You will have to wait patiently probably for a year

Cheers


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

That's wonderful, congratulations.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

NB said:


> If you have all the payslips , I don’t understand the reluctance to upload them all
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Yea, i guess people just dont want to upload many files and save slots for future uploads. Simply merge all payslips of each company you claim into one pdf file total size not bigger than 25 mb and you're good to go. I recommend PDFBinder, works like a charm.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Yea, i guess people just dont want to upload many files and save slots for future uploads. Simply merge all payslips of each company you claim into one pdf file total size not bigger than 25 mb and you're good to go. I recommend PDFBinder, works like a charm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Max. size of each pdf file 25MB or 5 MB?


----------



## arjunpinu (Jun 20, 2019)

Congratulations Da__N.. Happy for you!

Yes keeping my fingers crossed for mine 😄



Da__N said:


> arjunpinu said:
> 
> 
> > Sure I would love to do that Da__N!
> ...


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

tnk009 said:


> Max. size of each pdf file 25MB or 5 MB?


Don't know. Not sure. You tell us

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi

I have just received my grant by the grace of god!
Lodgement: 27 dec 
Grant: 25 July
Accountant general

Thanks everyone for your support and wishing you all a speedy grant.

HOPE never DIES


----------



## arjunpinu (Jun 20, 2019)

Congratulation on your grant!



HOPE2018 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just received my grant by the grace of god!
> Lodgement: 27 dec
> ...


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

HOPE2018 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just received my grant by the grace of god!
> Lodgement: 27 dec
> ...


Congratulations on your DG. Could you please share your IED

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> HOPE2018 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


I'm onshore but it's one year from today


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Da__N said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Happy to share that with God grace I received my direct grant few hours ago:
> 
> ...




Hey Da_n congrats all the best for upcoming future 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charupriyal (Feb 19, 2018)

HOPE2018 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just received my grant by the grace of god!
> Lodgement: 27 dec
> ...


Congrats for new life...which state


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HOPE2018 said:


> I'm onshore but it's one year from today


If you are onshore, there should be no IED

You should write back to the department and get it corrected

Cheers


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

HOPE2018 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just received my grant by the grace of god!
> Lodgement: 27 dec
> ...


Hope is alive 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Im so happy to see 3 DGs for us 190 folks ranging from end of Nov to end of Dec. 5 for this week so far. Thread has been full of misery for a while so i hope spring is coming for all of us soon. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rising Star (Jul 22, 2019)

congian911 said:


> Im so happy to see 3 DGs for us 190 folks ranging from end of Nov to end of Dec. 5 for this week so far. Thread has been full of misery for a while so i hope spring is coming for all of us soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


hopefully with august we should start seeing the first 2019 grants


----------



## ausiapply (Oct 31, 2018)

Congrats HOPE2018! So happy for you 🙂 What is the Initial Entry Date that you have been given?



HOPE2018 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just received my grant by the grace of god!
> Lodgement: 27 dec
> ...


----------



## ausiapply (Oct 31, 2018)

Amazing news Da__N, you must be over the moon 🙂 What is the Initial Entry Date that you have been given? Thanks



Da__N said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Happy to share that with God grace I received my direct grant few hours ago:
> 
> ...


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

HOPE2018 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just received my grant by the grace of god!
> Lodgement: 27 dec
> ...


Lots of Congratulations Hope2018. Please help with your IED date also was it a direct grant. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

Will increase in issuance of invites means processing will be faster in next 2 - 3 months compared to first half of year. Current grant timelines are 7 months considering all 5 received in this week. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

Congratulations for everyone who have received their grants recently. Looks like they have *almost* cleared the backup of NSW until end of 2018, with just few pending. Hope they don't just stop there and continue to process Jan and thereafter as well. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## arjunpinu (Jun 20, 2019)

Congratulations for your grant and wish you all the best!



HOPE2018 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just received my grant by the grace of god!
> Lodgement: 27 dec
> ...


----------



## arjunpinu (Jun 20, 2019)

Well said mate!



congian911 said:


> Hope is alive
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## hussdog (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi all,
I have lodged my 190 on the 5th of May 2019. Currently I am on 457. However, my work will be terminated by the end of this month thus my visa will be cancelled and will have two months to stay legally in Australia. What options do I have in order to stay further up till my PR is granted?

thanks,


----------



## MegaMan225 (Jun 25, 2019)

since you lodge the 190 visa, your bridging visa should automatically be created. You should check your immi account for the visa information, or your mail box. If you currently live in Aus, this visa allows you to stay here lawfully. 


hussdog said:


> Hi all,
> I have lodged my 190 on the 5th of May 2019. Currently I am on 457. However, my work will be terminated by the end of this month thus my visa will be cancelled and will have two months to stay legally in Australia. What options do I have in order to stay further up till my PR is granted?
> 
> thanks,


----------



## hussdog (Sep 6, 2017)

MegaMan225 said:


> since you lodge the 190 visa, your bridging visa should automatically be created. You should check your immi account for the visa information, or your mail box. If you currently live in Aus, this visa allows you to stay here lawfully.


Bridging visa is only active when the current visa expires and not canceled which is in my case.

Regards,


----------



## MegaMan225 (Jun 25, 2019)

may I ask why your working visa will be cancelled? As I think when you finish your work, your working visa will just expire, not that cancelled 


hussdog said:


> Bridging visa is only active when the current visa expires and not canceled which is in my case.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## hussdog (Sep 6, 2017)

MegaMan225 said:


> may I ask why your working visa will be cancelled? As I think when you finish your work, your working visa will just expire, not that cancelled


To my knowledge, if you leave your job, your 457 would eventually be cancelled taking the bridging visa with it.


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

charupriyal said:


> HOPE2018 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Western Australia


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

fromncr said:


> HOPE2018 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Yes DG. IED 1 year from today


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hussdog said:


> Hi all,
> I have lodged my 190 on the 5th of May 2019. Currently I am on 457. However, my work will be terminated by the end of this month thus my visa will be cancelled and will have two months to stay legally in Australia. What options do I have in order to stay further up till my PR is granted?
> 
> thanks,


Get your 457 transferred to another employer in these 60 days

Other then that I see no other option
You may consult a Mara agent to see you can make out a humanitarian case

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hussdog said:


> To my knowledge, if you leave your job, your 457 would eventually be cancelled taking the bridging visa with it.


That’s correct
The Bridging visa will kick in only if your 457 visa expires naturally 
If you are terminated or you resign, the Bridging visa will not kick in 

Cheers


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Many congratulations....


----------



## sketchjar (Nov 16, 2018)

dragonqn said:


> Congratulations for everyone who have received their grants recently. Looks like they have *almost* cleared the backup of NSW until end of 2018, with just few pending. Hope they don't just stop there and continue to process Jan and thereafter as well. :fingerscrossed:


There are many pending like me Lodgement date 13th Dec'2018.. You cannot trust immitracker completely.


----------



## astronautvj (Mar 13, 2018)

NB said:


> If you have all the payslips , I don’t understand the reluctance to upload them all
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for reply.
Just wondering if uploading docs after 5 months could send my application behind in the queue or something like that. Do you suggest to upload them now ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

astronautvj said:


> Thanks for reply.
> Just wondering if uploading docs after 5 months could send my application behind in the queue or something like that. Do you suggest to upload them now ?


It’s your decision 
I would 
Cheers


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Date and queue will not change. Better to upload documents as soon as possible.


----------



## astronautvj (Mar 13, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> Date and queue will not change. Better to upload documents as soon as possible.


Thanks man. You are the boss!!


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

While uploading documents for visa (already lodged) , for provident fund statements, by mistake I selected document type as tax document. The name of the file I have given as "Company Name -Provident Fund.pdf"
Will this be an issue?


----------



## Spin (Dec 10, 2018)

Do we get any kind of acknowledgement after submitting documents for CO contact??


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Spin said:


> Do we get any kind of acknowledgement after submitting documents for CO contact??


Unlikely. Status might change from 'initial' to 'further' if notify button is pressed. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Unlikely. Status might change from 'initial' to 'further' if notify button is pressed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk




Yeah it happens same with me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Yeah it happens same with me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi folks,I would like to now the various stages in processing an application.

Can someone please tell me the different status an application will undergo (which will denote whether an application is in progress or if its sitting without any attention)? 

Do we also know when a CO is allocated to file (any status change, or email notification)?


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Hi folks,I would like to now the various stages in processing an application.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We can't say CO working on our file or not 
Intial assessment 
Future assessment 
Finalised 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks Nelutla


----------



## MegaMan225 (Jun 25, 2019)

Hi NB and everyone.

I have a question. Please help. 
What's gonna happen if after you response to 1st CO contact, some other documents expire?

For example, CO contacts for health check and Employment envidence, then I submit to all the requirements. Then, during the wait for CO comebacks, (normally more than 2 month wait), my Skill Assessment, English and Police Check expire. What will happen?
Will the CO grant my visa as I submitted all his requirements; or he could require me again to submit the renew documents of those which expired.
Cheers,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MegaMan225 said:


> Hi NB and everyone.
> 
> I have a question. Please help.
> What's gonna happen if after you response to 1st CO contact, some other documents expire?
> ...


Skills assessment and English scores need to be valid only till the date you are invited
They will never be asked to be revalidated no matter what be the delay

The PCC and medicals, if they expire, it’s the discretion of the CO whether to ask you get them done again or not

Cheers


----------



## MegaMan225 (Jun 25, 2019)

many thanks NB. you are legend! 



NB said:


> MegaMan225 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB and everyone.
> ...


----------



## Bingoo (May 13, 2019)

I wonder if anyone here with Dec. 2018 lodgement received a CO contact, submitted the requested documents and heard back from the CO or granted?


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

Bingoo said:


> I wonder if anyone here with Dec. 2018 lodgement received a CO contact, submitted the requested documents and heard back from the CO or granted?




Not me, received CO contact on 6th June and responded on 12th June


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Bingoo said:


> I wonder if anyone here with Dec. 2018 lodgement received a CO contact, submitted the requested documents and heard back from the CO or granted?


Yup there's one person. Avcor.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## anush98 (Jul 24, 2019)

The new 10 to 15 months processing time, do you think that applies to the latest lodged applications? Lodged my visa first week of Jan 2019 is it wishful thinking to hear anything before end of August?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anush98 said:


> The new 10 to 15 months processing time, do you think that applies to the latest lodged applications? Lodged my visa first week of Jan 2019 is it wishful thinking to hear anything before end of August?


The processing times are applicable to all applications which are not finalised yet

But you have to understand that 75% are completed in 10 months so it’s not as if all 75% take 10 months
Quite a few would be getting done in a few months also
The actual time taken depends on the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted 

Cheers


----------



## Rising Star (Jul 22, 2019)

NB said:


> The processing times are applicable to all applications which are not finalised yet
> 
> But you have to understand that 75% are completed in 10 months so it’s not as if all 75% take 10 months
> Quite a few would be getting done in a few months also
> ...


that's my hope of a fast grant, since I'm not claiming any point for work experience


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Jan 4th - grant reported on immitracker

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

Harini227 said:


> Jan 4th - grant reported on immitracker
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Thats a ray of hope for many of 2019 applicants like us.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Is it necessary to fill International travel history in Form 80 because I travelled to the UAE for giving PTE exam numerous times in last 2 years and stayed for max 1 week and sometimes for only 1 day. Should I mention it in the Form 80?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Is it necessary to fill International travel history in Form 80 because I travelled to the UAE for giving PTE exam numerous times in last 2 years and stayed for max 1 week and sometimes for only 1 day. Should I mention it in the Form 80?


You should

Cheers


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

Lodged my visa application in march.. recently, My passport is renewed and the new passport number has been updated in immiaccount..but will I have to apply fresh PCC or the previous one will suffice?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Drish said:


> Lodged my visa application in march.. recently, My passport is renewed and the new passport number has been updated in immiaccount..but will I have to apply fresh PCC or the previous one will suffice?


Fresh pcc is not required just for passport renewal 

Cheers


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

NB said:


> Drish said:
> 
> 
> > Lodged my visa application in march.. recently, My passport is renewed and the new passport number has been updated in immiaccount..but will I have to apply fresh PCC or the previous one will suffice?
> ...


Let me make my sentences clear..I had lodged my visa along with PCC ( with old passport no)&medicals, which is valid for an year..

Since my passport is renewed and is linked with old passport, should I apply for a new PCC or is the old one still valid?

U mean to say that fresh PCC won't be required here,..is it?


----------



## mohit231 (Nov 12, 2017)

NB said:


> Fresh pcc is not required just for passport renewal
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Hi NB

What if the address has changed? Is fresh PCC required if the address on passport has been changed to latest residence address?

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

New PCC would not be required.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mohit231 said:


> Hi NB
> 
> What if the address has changed? Is fresh PCC required if the address on passport has been changed to latest residence address?
> 
> ...


Still not required 

Cheers


----------



## lamdx2412 (Jan 19, 2019)

Big congrats to you! I lodged mine on 20 Feb 2019 as general accountant as well. 

May I know how much percentage does your work letter match the NOC duties?

Thanks mate



HOPE2018 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just received my grant by the grace of god!
> Lodgement: 27 dec
> ...


----------



## David93 (Jul 23, 2019)

Did you claim experience points if yes what documents you provided for your experience its direct grant or you get case officer


----------



## mohit231 (Nov 12, 2017)

NB said:


> Still not required
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Thanks mate!!

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dip04 (Jun 23, 2019)

charupriyal said:


> Hi NB I can see that 23 and 29 dec got grant from WA but mine is 2nd dec ... no CO contact nothing


I am on the same boat, applied on 6th Dec and I haven't heard anything from immigration.


----------



## Dip04 (Jun 23, 2019)

Hi NB,
Currently I am in temporary graduate visa untill end of Feb 2020. And have applied for 190 Vic on 6th Dec 2018 onshore, waiting for CO contact. My question is can I go outside Australia for a week when I am in temporary graduate visa, (i.e on November) I mean when I am waiting for CO contact? And incase, if CO contacts in between should I mention them about going outside Australia? 
You know what I mean... Any suggestions would be very grateful. Thank you


----------



## HOPE2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

lamdx2412 said:


> Big congrats to you! I lodged mine on 20 Feb 2019 as general accountant as well.
> 
> May I know how much percentage does your work letter match the NOC duties?
> 
> ...


Mine was pretty much 90% since I worked as an accountant 4 and a half years prior to coming to Australia.


----------



## narendrasvyas (Apr 17, 2018)

Any Mechanical Engineer recently received visa?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Dip04 said:


> I am on the same boat, applied on 6th Dec and I haven't heard anything from immigration.


A guy in thread waited for 8 months plus before his DG so I think we should all be patient. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dip04 said:


> Hi NB,
> Currently I am in temporary graduate visa untill end of Feb 2020. And have applied for 190 Vic on 6th Dec 2018 onshore, waiting for CO contact. My question is can I go outside Australia for a week when I am in temporary graduate visa, (i.e on November) I mean when I am waiting for CO contact? And incase, if CO contacts in between should I mention them about going outside Australia?
> You know what I mean... Any suggestions would be very grateful. Thank you


If your existing visa allows you to travel out of the country, no problem in going
No need to inform co as it is a very short trip

Cheers


----------



## skahlon (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi Just wondering what are the chances of approval/ grant of 190 visa after receiving 190 nomination from Northern territory.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

skahlon said:


> Hi Just wondering what are the chances of approval/ grant of 190 visa after receiving 190 nomination from Northern territory.


If you have not fabricated any evidence or document, there is no reason why your application will be rejected
Most applications get grants

Cheers


----------



## haseefforum (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi all,

I have applied for NSW 190 visa in June 2019. Due to my passport getting expired in November I have now received a new passport that has a different number than on immi.
How do i update my details on immi account?

TIA!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

haseefforum said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied for NSW 190 visa in June 2019. Due to my passport getting expired in November I have now received a new passport that has a different number than on immi.
> How do i update my details on immi account?
> ...


Use the update us link in the Immiaccount 
Give the new passport number
Upload a scan copy of the new passport also

Cheers


----------



## faisalali10 (Nov 15, 2018)

NB said:


> The processing times are applicable to all applications which are not finalised yet
> 
> But you have to understand that 75% are completed in 10 months so it’s not as if all 75% take 10 months
> Quite a few would be getting done in a few months also
> ...


Hi NB,

I am trying to get my head around this process time for a while. So, if 75% are completed in 10 months, then how come not all 75%? are you referring to the remaining 25%?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

faisalali10 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I am trying to get my head around this process time for a while. So, if 75% are completed in 10 months, then how come not all 75%? are you referring to the remaining 25%?


Let me be more clear
75% in 10 months will include even those which were cleared in 1 month or 2 months and so on 
So that’s what I wanted to emphasise 
That 75% in 10 months doesn’t mean that you have to necessarily wait for 10 months
If you have strong evidence you can get it much faster
I Got my grant in less then a month when the processing time was 6 months -10 months

Cheers


----------



## haseefforum (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks. Will do


----------



## Dip04 (Jun 23, 2019)

NB said:


> Dip04 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


Thank you NB. Yes I have multiple travel in my visa condition.


----------



## arkind13 (Jan 27, 2018)

Received my Grant today. Date lodged 1-Jan-2019. Medicals and PCC uploaded by 29-Jan. IED 29-Jul-2020. Occupation: Accountant (General).
This thread has been very informative and a special thanks to NB. Anyone planning to lodge needs to go through his thread especially on the way documents needs to be submitted in order to build a concrete case.


----------



## chongchien (Aug 24, 2018)

arkind13 said:


> Received my Grant today. Date lodged 1-Jan-2019. Medicals and PCC uploaded by 29-Jan. IED 29-Jul-2020. Occupation: Accountant (General).
> This thread has been very informative and a special thanks to NB. Anyone planning to lodge needs to go through his thread especially on the way documents needs to be submitted in order to build a concrete case.


Congrsts!! Do you mind sharing what you submitted for employment verification pls?


----------



## arkind13 (Jan 27, 2018)

*arkind13*



chongchien said:


> Congrsts!! Do you mind sharing what you submitted for employment verification pls?


Employment Verification Documents (9 years, 1 company): Contract Letter, Payslips for the entire period, bank statement from 2014 (first 5 years I was paid in cash), salary statement letter from company, reference letter, Vacation Settlements, leave applications, duty joining report, Inter office memo.

My case: I'm employed since 2009 in one company but 2 different divisions. My first division got closed down and was moved to another division. Also as I'm in Saudi Arabia my sponsored company and employment company are different. This meant that the salary credited in my bank statement reflects another company name. Luckily the same was mentioned in my original contract and also had the same mentioned in Reference letter and salary statement.

In addition, I'd uploaded a brie summary of all the documents further explaining my position.


----------



## arjunpinu (Jun 20, 2019)

Congratulations for your grant and and all the best!!!



arkind13 said:


> Received my Grant today. Date lodged 1-Jan-2019. Medicals and PCC uploaded by 29-Jan. IED 29-Jul-2020. Occupation: Accountant (General).
> This thread has been very informative and a special thanks to NB. Anyone planning to lodge needs to go through his thread especially on the way documents needs to be submitted in order to build a concrete case.


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

arkind13 said:


> Received my Grant today. Date lodged 1-Jan-2019. Medicals and PCC uploaded by 29-Jan. IED 29-Jul-2020. Occupation: Accountant (General).
> This thread has been very informative and a special thanks to NB. Anyone planning to lodge needs to go through his thread especially on the way documents needs to be submitted in order to build a concrete case.


Congratulations mate, wish you all the best!!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

arkind13 said:


> Received my Grant today. Date lodged 1-Jan-2019. Medicals and PCC uploaded by 29-Jan. IED 29-Jul-2020. Occupation: Accountant (General).
> This thread has been very informative and a special thanks to NB. Anyone planning to lodge needs to go through his thread especially on the way documents needs to be submitted in order to build a concrete case.


Congratulations Arkind


----------



## tonde86 (Mar 12, 2019)

5 grants have been reported on immitracker, seems like the train is picking up steam. Congratulations to those who got their grants today


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

What is the process to withdraw a visa application? Form 1446 needs to be uploaded in "others " section, or anything else required?


----------



## thefireinme1 (Nov 27, 2018)

1ab2 said:


> What is the process to withdraw a visa application? Form 1446 needs to be uploaded in "others " section, or anything else required?


If you don't mind me asking what is the reason for withdrawing


----------



## thefireinme1 (Nov 27, 2018)

SAProgrammer said:


> Has anyone ever tried to lodge a visa for 190 then for 189? Is this possible? I have read that the visa granted last will override the former.


Have you gone ahead & lodged 189 after withdrawing 190


----------



## thefireinme1 (Nov 27, 2018)

faisalali10 said:


> Beautiful, lots of activities today
> 
> Looking at 190 process time I just can't stop thinking about lodging a 189 if I get an invite in a couple of months time (I think I've a good chance). However, I still wonder whether a refund is applicable for 190 application after withdrawing and if not, whether spending extra $ worths it.


I am also in the same boat and wondering whether there will be a refund fee (although I don't think there will be- as per form 1446). Did you go ahead and lodge 189?


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

thefireinme1 said:


> I am also in the same boat and wondering whether there will be a refund fee (although I don't think there will be- as per form 1446). Did you go ahead and lodge 189?


There wont be any refund. Unless there is humanitarian reasons and you appeal for that to DHA.


----------



## misscheeky (Jul 30, 2019)

anyone lodged in dec and still haven't gotten a grant/CO contact? i'm getting worried!!


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

misscheeky said:


> anyone lodged in dec and still haven't gotten a grant/CO contact? i'm getting worried!!


There are many.


----------



## sketchjar (Nov 16, 2018)

Hey guys, Just got my DG.. Thank you to everyone for helping and guiding me in this process..

Special shoutout to NB!! Cheers mate, your selfless endeavor is worth replicating..

Here are my timelines..
Thought about going to Australia : 3rd July'2018
Booked PTE on : 14th July'2018
PTE given on 29th July'2018
PTE result on 1st Aug'2018 .. 90/90/90/90
ACS 5th Aug'2018 - ICT Business Analyst
ACS gave less points after three weeks..
reapplied with more evidence.. Got Max Points..(3 Weeks again)

Applied EOI : 10th October'2018

Invitation EOI : 17th October'2018

Waited for 189 till 11th Dec'2018
Applied for NSW 190 : 13th Dec'18
..Nothing from department after that..
Got direct grant today 30th July'19


----------



## abhk2903 (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi,

I had a question.

So if we apply for state nomination and every thing goes well do we get direct grant or we get an ITA from skill set?

Thanks


----------



## puneets20 (Jan 3, 2019)

tonde86 said:


> 5 grants have been reported on immitracker, seems like the train is picking up steam. Congratulations to those who got their grants today


yes, highest for this month. I was looking at 2017 grants in immitracker and of the 624 grants, 275 came in September alone. There was a day with 28 reported grants. and looking at 2018 numbers, they should really change the gears to meet at least last year numbers.. 

lets hope for the best.


----------



## Rising Star (Jul 22, 2019)

puneets20 said:


> yes, highest for this month. I was looking at 2017 grants in immitracker and of the 624 grants, 275 came in September alone. There was a day with 28 reported grants. and looking at 2018 numbers, they should really change the gears to meet at least last year numbers..
> 
> lets hope for the best.


the number of visas lodged in 2019 is much lower than the 2018 one, so the grant machine should advance much faster


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Rising Star said:


> the number of visas lodged in 2019 is much lower than the 2018 one, so the grant machine should advance much faster


But there's still a huge citizenship backlog, and this slows down every other categories. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

After getting grant, before what date we need to make initial entry?


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

just 1 grant reported till now in the tracker. Another slow day I guess.


----------



## RichaBhardwaj (Jul 11, 2019)

Hi Experts

If I have created an EOI in SkillSelect for 190 Victoria or any other state. Do i need to register on the state sites separately as well ?


----------



## puneets20 (Jan 3, 2019)

No.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

aussiedesi said:


> After getting grant, before what date we need to make initial entry?


It should be mentioned in the ITA. For some it's 6 months or some it can be upto 12 months. There is no hard and fast rule and totally depends on your case. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

RichaBhardwaj said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> If I have created an EOI in SkillSelect for 190 Victoria or any other state. Do i need to register on the state sites separately as well ?


Depends on the occupation code. For ICT no need to register on any of the state websites. Check Victoria application rules for your job code. Good luck. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## tejasvichugh (May 6, 2016)

ramt said:


> sunday82 said:
> 
> 
> > A DG for 21 Dec lodge, it’s moving guys...
> ...


I got a direct grant in May. Status changed from Received -> Finalized


----------



## rianess (Apr 5, 2019)

aussiedesi said:


> After getting grant, before what date we need to make initial entry?




Initial entry date or IED is usually based on the expiry date of your PCC/s or health check, whichever comes first.


----------



## rianess (Apr 5, 2019)

abhk2903 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ITA > lodge visa > grant (direct or with CO contact).


----------



## abhk2903 (Apr 14, 2019)

So once we lodge EOI for 190/489 , we have to wait to get ITA? Shouldn't we go to state's website and apply for state nomination there?


----------



## rianess (Apr 5, 2019)

abhk2903 said:


> So once we lodge EOI for 190/489 , we have to wait to get ITA? Shouldn't we go to state's website and apply for state nomination there?




Yes, lodge EOI then go to the state migration website to apply for state nomination. Each state has its own procedure and I'm not even sure if all states require this step. I'm 100% sure with SA only because that's the only state I applied nomination for 190 to. So, it's best if you could go to the migration website of the state you're interested to migrate to, then read on their nomination procedure to be 100% sure.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

aussiedesi said:


> After getting grant, before what date we need to make initial entry?





rianess said:


> Initial entry date or IED is usually based on the expiry date of your PCC/s or health check, whichever comes first.


Have seen a lot of cases recently where IED is 1-year from the Date of Grant.


----------



## rianess (Apr 5, 2019)

SG said:


> Have seen a lot of cases recently where IED is 1-year from the Date of Grant.




I came back to this thread to add that to my earlier reply as I have been noticing from my thread surfing today that yes, IEDs for recent grants have been indicated as 1 year from date of grant, which is a very good news. Anyway, thanks SG for confirming this.


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi Guys , happy to announce that we a family of 3 have been granted 190 NSW in 19 days of responding to the CO. CO contact 17th june for hkg pcc , responded 10th jul , granted 30 Jul and IED is 1 year plus grant date! Thanks to all the helpful people out here.


----------



## rianess (Apr 5, 2019)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Guys , happy to announce that we a family of 3 have been granted 190 NSW in 19 days of responding to the CO. CO contact 17th june for hkg pcc , responded 10th jul , granted 30 Jul and IED is 1 year plus grant date! Thanks to all the helpful people out here.




Congratulations!


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

Congratulations .. 
what was you Lodgement date and profile

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dip04 (Jun 23, 2019)

misscheeky said:


> anyone lodged in dec and still haven't gotten a grant/CO contact? i'm getting worried!!


Meh 🙋‍♀️🙋‍♀️ 
Waiting patiently 🤷🤷


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Dip04 said:


> misscheeky said:
> 
> 
> > anyone lodged in dec and still haven't gotten a grant/CO contact? i'm getting worried!!
> ...


lodged in nov got co contact in feb.. still waiting


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

srandha1 said:


> lodged in nov got co contact in feb.. still waiting


Did you provide feedback ?


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> srandha1 said:
> 
> 
> > lodged in nov got co contact in feb.. still waiting
> ...


Not till now


----------



## May 2018 (May 3, 2019)

Hi friends,
I am waiting from 427 days now(cook), no CO contact, still received, I call department every week and they have same answer until we contact u keep waiting, it’s so frustrating, 
Is any one other waiting from long, whose application still received from long time,

Is any one has email to contact them, pls suggest me, 
Thanks


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

srandha1 said:


> Not till now


Provide feedback, wrapped in suggestion.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

May 2018 said:


> Hi friends,
> I am waiting from 427 days now(cook), no CO contact, still received, I call department every week and they have same answer until we contact u keep waiting, it’s so frustrating,
> Is any one other waiting from long, whose application still received from long time,
> 
> ...


My goodness, it must be frustrating for you and scary for us.

Unfortunately, You can not do anything apart from waiting.


----------



## andrei87 (Feb 26, 2019)

Hello,

Just wanted to update you all. We have received our grant today (I have updated on Immi as well) after 229 days. It was such a relief when it came through. 

Thanks and all the best to everyone!


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

andrei87 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wanted to update you all. We have received our grant today (I have updated on Immi as well) after 229 days. It was such a relief when it came through.
> 
> Thanks and all the best to everyone!


Congratulations..


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

andrei87 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wanted to update you all. We have received our grant today (I have updated on Immi as well) after 229 days. It was such a relief when it came through.
> 
> Thanks and all the best to everyone!


Did you receive any thing back from DHA post giving feedback on functional English contact ?


----------



## andrei87 (Feb 26, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> Did you receive any thing back from DHA post giving feedback on functional English contact ?


Yes. So we filled out the DHA feedback form on Wednesday. On Saturday morning we received the generic e-mail stating that they have received our feedback and will forward it onto the correct department. Then today just after lunch time we received another e-mail stating that we did initially meet the criteria for functional English, and after that the grant e-mail came through.


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> andrei87 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

Can anyone confirm the requirement of FUNCTIONAL English please?
1. IELTS overall 4.5 or
2. IETLS overal 4.5 and none of 4 components below 4.5?


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

So may wife has already completed more than 3.5 years of a 4 years bachelor's degree which is conducted in English. 
Can it "medium of instruction" certificate be considered as functional english ?

Or does she needs to appear in IELTS/PTE ?


----------



## rabb da banda (Apr 1, 2019)

ntminhduc90 said:


> Can anyone confirm the requirement of FUNCTIONAL English please?
> 1. IELTS overall 4.5 or
> 2. IETLS overal 4.5 and none of 4 components below 4.5?


Dear,

I am also in same boat. As far as i am concerned it might be depends on the lodgement date as well. New guideline had been released on 21 may 2019 and as per that 4.5 each is requirement but prior to this its was overall 4.5. So nothing is confirmed as of now and it will good to consult some expert regarding the same.


----------



## faisalali10 (Nov 15, 2018)

One direct grant reported in myimmitracker today, lodgment date: *5th Feb* !!


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Hello, its me again. Still waiting offshore for my grant and will go on biz trip oversea for 3 weeks. So, can anyone tell me if I should notify immi about this? I'm just afraid that they will ask for police clearance of the country I visit. Such a hassle. I can just go without telling anyone but wondering if it would be troublesome if they find out later after I get my grant? Thanks heaps for your advices.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

congian911 said:


> Hello, its me again. Still waiting offshore for my grant and will go on biz trip oversea for 3 weeks. So, can anyone tell me if I should notify immi about this? I'm just afraid that they will ask for police clearance of the country I visit. Such a hassle. I can just go without telling anyone but wondering if it would be troublesome if they find out later after I get my grant? Thanks heaps for your advices.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


You are only required PC once you stay more than 12 months in that country. Anw, i am from VN too, could me make friend?


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Guys , happy to announce that we a family of 3 have been granted 190 NSW in 19 days of responding to the CO. CO contact 17th june for hkg pcc , responded 10th jul , granted 30 Jul and IED is 1 year plus grant date! Thanks to all the helpful people out here.




Can u please mention lodgement date please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Can u please mention lodgement date please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it is mentioned with other information in his signature.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Guys , happy to announce that we a family of 3 have been granted 190 NSW in 19 days of responding to the CO. CO contact 17th june for hkg pcc , responded 10th jul , granted 30 Jul and IED is 1 year plus grant date! Thanks to all the helpful people out here.


Congratulations sc.mnit


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

perception30 said:


> So may wife has already completed more than 3.5 years of a 4 years bachelor's degree which is conducted in English.
> Can it "medium of instruction" certificate be considered as functional english ?
> 
> Or does she needs to appear in IELTS/PTE ?


Have a look at this : https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

ntminhduc90 said:


> You are only required PC once you stay more than 12 months in that country. Anw, i am from VN too, could me make friend?


Of course. 
We lodged in mid December and it has been nearly 8 months so far with one conact in mid Jun. How about yours? Are you on shore or offshore?

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

congian911 said:


> Of course.
> We lodged in mid December and it has been nearly 8 months so far with one conact in mid Jun. How about yours? Are you on shore or offshore?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


I am offshore and just received ITA few days ago, still very far from the day dream come true.


----------



## andrei87 (Feb 26, 2019)

srandha1 said:


> Su_Shri said:
> 
> 
> > Did you mentioned in the feedback that you submitted the functional english doc in the original application or it was a generic feedback?
> ...


----------



## Ranvan (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi People, I applied for Victorian State Sponsorship with 60 points in mid-November 2018. Nothing yet even after 9 months. Can any one suggest me if I should wait or should try for a different state? I do not know how to request sponsorship from 2 different states. Is it from the same Skillselect accont? Require your valuable suggestions.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Ranvan said:


> Hi People, I applied for Victorian State Sponsorship with 60 points in mid-November 2018. Nothing yet even after 9 months. Can any one suggest me if I should wait or should try for a different state? I do not know how to request sponsorship from 2 different states. Is it from the same Skillselect accont? Require your valuable suggestions.


First, check each state occupation list for 2019-20 and see if you meet their requirement and procedure to apply for the same. Later create separate EOI for that state.
Honestly, with 60 points chances are slim to get any state nomination.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

ntminhduc90 said:


> I am offshore and just received ITA few days ago, still very far from the day dream come true.


ITA is a big leap forward already. Now it's a waiting game. Only things you can control now are what you upload and how you present them. Hope you have your DG soon.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

ntminhduc90 said:


> I am offshore and just received ITA few days ago, still very far from the day dream come true.


Congratulations for your ITA 

Good Luck for Grant!!


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

congian911 said:


> ITA is a big leap forward already. Now it's a waiting game. Only things you can control now are what you upload and how you present them. Hope you have your DG soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


So do i need to update my docs as i claim my experience (social insurance, payslips, bankstatement...). And when can i do to prevent CO contacting asking for more information?


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

SG said:


> Congratulations for your ITA
> 
> Good Luck for Grant!!


Tks bro, but i do see people are waiting more than 7 months. Hope it will not my case.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Any one heard back from CO from December lodgement ...


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Su_Shri said:


> Any one heard back from CO from December lodgement ...


What do you mean? There have been a couple of visa grants and co contacts for people who lodged in Dec 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

congian911 said:


> What do you mean? There have been a couple of visa grants and co contacts for people who lodged in Dec
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


I wanted to check if any one HEARD BACK from CO post providing the required docs apart from those 2 grants where CO demanded docs by error.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Su_Shri said:


> I wanted to check if any one HEARD BACK from CO post providing the required docs apart from those 2 grants where CO demanded docs by error.


I see. There have been none here so far. Guess its either a DG in less than 8 months or you will have to suck it up till 10. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

congian911 said:


> I see. There have been none here so far. Guess its either a DG in less than 8 months or you will have to suck it up till 10.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Did not like the last sentence at all (LoL). Can see the average time CO is taking to respond back is 2 months (on an average). Waiting game is frustrating..


----------



## archon92 (Jul 1, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> Any one heard back from CO from December lodgement ...


I have lodged my application on Dec 14.
Co contacted me on may 24th for Payslips and evidence of relationship between me and my wife. I am currently onshore. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

archon92 said:


> I have lodged my application on Dec 14.
> Co contacted me on may 24th for Payslips and evidence of relationship between me and my wife. I am currently onshore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Same date but got contacted in first week of June. Offshore.
Keep us posted, you may hear back from CO next week.


----------



## siby.kuriakose (Jul 19, 2019)

archon92 said:


> I have lodged my application on Dec 14.
> Co contacted me on may 24th for Payslips and evidence of relationship between me and my wife. I am currently onshore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hope marriage certificate is sufficient for evidence of relationship between you and wife?Or do we need any document else?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

siby.kuriakose said:


> Hope marriage certificate is sufficient for evidence of relationship between you and wife?Or do we need any document else?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


when lodged visa application, did you update all docs related to working experience (payslips, bankstatement....)


----------



## archon92 (Jul 1, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> Same date but got contacted in first week of June. Offshore.
> 
> Keep us posted, you may hear back from CO next week.


Sure, I hope so.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## archon92 (Jul 1, 2019)

siby.kuriakose said:


> Hope marriage certificate is sufficient for evidence of relationship between you and wife?Or do we need any document else?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


You need more. Evidence such as bank statements, bills, rental agreement on both names, communication evidence and anything that shows that your relationship is genuine.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## archon92 (Jul 1, 2019)

archon92 said:


> You need more. Evidence such as bank statements, bills, rental agreement on both names, communication evidence and anything that shows that your relationship is genuine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


This will usually be mentioned when co requests for information.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

siby.kuriakose said:


> Hope marriage certificate is sufficient for evidence of relationship between you and wife?Or do we need any document else?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Sometimes CO contact for pictures and recent travel proof. There is no harm in uploading these docs


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

archon92 said:


> Sure, I hope so.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


So in you case CO only asked payslips or asked for employment evidence ?


----------



## David93 (Jul 23, 2019)

archon92 said:


> Su_Shri said:
> 
> 
> > Any one heard back from CO from December lodgement ...
> ...



Just wanted to ask initially what documents uou submitted to before case officer for experience once CO assign to you what documents he asked from you


----------



## archon92 (Jul 1, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> So in you case CO only asked payslips or asked for employment evidence ?


I initially provided payslips, I was later asked for bank statements and tax receipts.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

archon92 said:


> I have lodged my application on Dec 14.
> Co contacted me on may 24th for Payslips and evidence of relationship between me and my wife. I am currently onshore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Did you provide payslips during visa lodgment?

How many payslips did the CO ask? I'm asking because I'm going to lodge visa next week.


----------



## archon92 (Jul 1, 2019)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Did you provide payslips during visa lodgment?
> 
> 
> 
> How many payslips did the CO ask? I'm asking because I'm going to lodge visa next week.


Yes, while lodging. Provide all the payslips.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shakira Williams (Jul 13, 2019)

All the best guys


----------



## SAAus (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi, just wondering if you provided payslips and relationship evidence in your initial application?



archon92 said:


> Su_Shri said:
> 
> 
> > Any one heard back from CO from December lodgement ...
> ...


----------



## Ranvan (Jul 19, 2018)

tnk009 said:


> First, check each state occupation list for 2019-20 and see if you meet their requirement and procedure to apply for the same. Later create separate EOI for that state.
> Honestly, with 60 points chances are slim to get any state nomination.


Thank you.. I already created a EOI for Vic state. But, how do I do separate EOI for another state??


----------



## archon92 (Jul 1, 2019)

SAAus said:


> Hi, just wondering if you provided payslips and relationship evidence in your initial application?


Hi, 
Sorry, co contacted me for bank statements, I initially provided payslips.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ishikaa (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi guys,

I and my husband applied for 190 Visa (NSW) on May 11 2019.

I am a dependent applicant. In Form 80 there is a question that if any visa was ever rejected. In my form, it was "yes" because my UK tourist visa was rejected once in 2017. I have given the info in the form. Will it cause any issue in processing the application?

Also, we got our health assessment done last year for TR visa. It's one year now since our last assessment. Will we have to do the assessment again?

Thanks in advance for your time


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

ishikaa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I and my husband applied for 190 Visa (NSW) on May 11 2019.
> 
> ...


Yes, I guess both HA and Police clearance again as they have 12 month validity.
Rejection in tourist visa may not impact if there is reasonable explanation.


----------



## ishikaa (Aug 1, 2019)

Achaldoshi said:


> Yes, I guess both HA and Police clearance again as they have 12 month validity


Ok thanks


----------



## ishikaa (Aug 1, 2019)

Achaldoshi said:


> Yes, I guess both HA and Police clearance again as they have 12 month validity.
> Rejection in tourist visa may not impact if there is reasonable explanation.



when I applied for UK visa I was on dependent student visa with my husband here and I work from home for a uk based company. my visa was rejected and the reason given was "I was on a student visa in Australia and also I work for the company there"


----------



## MegaMan225 (Jun 25, 2019)

Achaldoshi said:


> ishikaa said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


True. You should do Health check again before CO contact. My case was I provide the health check which I did for my TR, the system shows Health Clearance provided. However, after months, CO contacted me for new Health Check. 
So, I think you should do health check again before CO process your case.


----------



## ishikaa (Aug 1, 2019)

MegaMan225 said:


> True. You should do Health check again before CO contact. My case was I provide the health check which I did for my TR, the system shows Health Clearance provided. However, after months, CO contacted me for new Health Check.
> So, I think you should do health check again before CO process your case.



Since the system shows that health assessment not required how do generate new HAP ID and get it done before CO contact?


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

ishikaa said:


> Since the system shows that health assessment not required how do generate new HAP ID and get it done before CO contact?



You can call them 131 881

or send email skilled.support AT homeaffairs gov au

to create HAP id and get it done as soon as previous on expires.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

ishikaa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I and my husband applied for 190 Visa (NSW) on May 11 2019.
> 
> ...


In regards to your visa rejection - every rejection does matters for Visa assessment. However, if Visa is rejected due to misrepresentation or fraudulent then only it impacts. In your case, I do not think it is going to impact.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

ishikaa said:


> Since the system shows that health assessment not required how do generate new HAP ID and get it done before CO contact?


Hi Ishikaa,

1. As you click on Apply Visa button in Skillselect and proceed with ImmiAccount, you will get an application form at first. You will have to fill up this one. 

2. There's a section in this online application form where you can enter your existing HAP ID which you would have had during your previous Health Assessment (make sure it was done within 1 year). 

3. If you enter your existing HAP ID in that section, your Medical Assessment will be attached to your application form.

Good Luck!!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

ishikaa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I and my husband applied for 190 Visa (NSW) on May 11 2019.
> 
> ...


Hi Ishikaa,

Mention the reason for why your UK tourist visa was rejected in 2017.
Provide additional documents if you have any. Upload in the "Others" Section.


----------



## ishikaa (Aug 1, 2019)

SG said:


> Hi Ishikaa,
> 
> Mention the reason for why your UK tourist visa was rejected in 2017.
> Provide additional documents if you have any. Upload in the "Others" Section.


Hi SG,

Yes I did mention the reason.  
Unfortunately, I don't have that letter for visa refusal which I received.

I have entered my earlier HAP ID while lodging the visa in May 2019. The HA expired on 31 July 2019. NOt too sure how to get new HAPID and get the HA done


----------



## vk1234 (Jun 6, 2018)

I lodged my visa on feb 10th (me + dependent)
I am currently on 457 onshore. 457 expiring in october 2019.
My employer is ready to extend , which will be TSS 4XX i believe.
But, since I have PR application active, and bridging visa not granted (since i was offshore when i applied, and i have to fill form and get it generated as per website) what are my options?
Some possible Questions 
-if i get my PR before and TSS later will TSS over write my PR?
-If i let it expire, and apply bridging visa can i travel overseas and come back whenever i want (BV B asks for start date and end date).
- can i change employer without requiring sponsership on bridging?


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

vk1234 said:


> I lodged my visa on feb 10th (me + dependent)
> I am currently on 457 onshore. 457 expiring in october 2019.
> My employer is ready to extend , which will be TSS 4XX i believe.
> But, since I have PR application active, and bridging visa not granted (since i was offshore when i applied, and i have to fill form and get it generated as per website) what are my options?
> ...


If you update your change of address or change in circumstances you should get a bridging visa now, which will come into effect after your 457 expires..

If your employer file your 482 and granted after 189/190 then yes it overrides your 189/190.

About travelling you can easily get the information online or you can hear from other members. 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261311 & 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + Eng(10) + Work Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(5)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 75 07-Mar-2019
190 : 75+5 NSW 08-April-2019


----------



## vk1234 (Jun 6, 2018)

I have updated using the updaet us- change of address , however i have not received any email for bridging visa.

Do i need to do something else? like notification of change in circumstances and explain them that am onshore?



gopiit04 said:


> If you update your change of address or change in circumstances you should get a bridging visa now, which will come into effect after your 457 expires..
> 
> If your employer file your 482 and granted after 189/190 then yes it overrides your 189/190.
> 
> ...


----------



## rsujan (Jul 31, 2018)

@Su_shri- Did you hear back from CO yet? I am getting nervous as my 482 visa is under process and I am waiting for my grant anxiously so that I can withdraw 482 . 32 days since I responded back to CO:-(


----------



## ishikaa (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi guys, 

I have one more questions. apart from freelancing work I also have a casual contract work here in Sydney. How can I update about that in immi account?


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

rsujan said:


> @Su_shri- Did you hear back from CO yet? I am getting nervous as my 482 visa is under process and I am waiting for my grant anxiously so that I can withdraw 482 . 32 days since I responded back to CO:-(


Nothing yet


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> rsujan said:
> 
> 
> > @Su_shri- Did you hear back from CO yet? I am getting nervous as my 482 visa is under process and I am waiting for my grant anxiously so that I can withdraw 482 . 32 days since I responded back to CO:-(
> ...


For me..58 days, nothing yet. But donot worry every case is different so keep your hope alive and I wish you speedy grant..


----------



## rsujan (Jul 31, 2018)

Wish you the same Su_Shri. This wait is killing now; 28days of CO timeline is over and I hope CO takes a look at my case again.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

rsujan said:


> Wish you the same Su_Shri. This wait is killing now; 28days of CO timeline is over and I hope CO takes a look at my case again.




Whts ur CO name 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

rsujan said:


> Wish you the same Su_Shri. This wait is killing now; 28days of CO timeline is over and I hope CO takes a look at my case again.


Day 51 here. We all hope for fastest outcome but we also need to be realistic and don't stress ourselves too much. New timeline is 10 months min so at least from now most of us are over half of that journey. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## VK19 (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi all,

FYI for those of you waiting, I recieved CO contact today and my lodgement date was 13 Jan 2019.

I have a question for anyone who had experience in contacting their CO because I have a situation here where I need to get in touch with them asap...

I recieved CO contact today requesting for Hong Kong Police Clearance, however my CO did not include a request letter which is required by HK police to apply for a certificate. 

I have gone through this process before for my current temporary visa, and last time that letter came with the s56 RFI email.

So how do I get in contact with my CO to let her know I can't apply for a HK PCC without that letter?
Do I write a letter and upload it as Other document?


----------



## MN8 (Jul 16, 2019)

Friends,

What states are available for 190 lodge 

* Software Engineer 261313
* Offshore
* Superior English
* 8+ years relevant experience

Thanks!


----------



## rsujan (Jul 31, 2018)

@nelutla - Mine is Michael from Adelaid. Who is yours?


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

MN8 said:


> Friends,
> 
> What states are available for 190 lodge
> 
> ...


It is sad to see this peculiar recent trend which implicates most of the states to intrigue about deterring nomination of the offshore applicants and on the other hand, quite sadly, 189 has reached an imperceptible peak.


----------



## MN8 (Jul 16, 2019)

perception30 said:


> It is sad to see this peculiar recent trend which implicates most of the states to intrigue about deterring nomination of the offshore applicants and on the other hand, quite sadly, 189 has reached an imperceptible peak.


Thanks mate. This is very true!

One a lighter note - you written English is 10/10


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Today six people reported grants on immitracker for 189 and only one for 190. If you look to the past month, 190 grants are much less than 189. 

190 is still moving slower than 189, and this may make the processing times go up further in the next months.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

MN8 said:


> Friends,
> 
> What states are available for 190 lodge
> 
> ...


As of now only VIC. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

rsujan said:


> @nelutla - Mine is Michael from Adelaid. Who is yours?


hey same CO


----------



## rsujan (Jul 31, 2018)

How long have you been waiting ?


----------



## anush98 (Jul 24, 2019)

hamidd said:


> Today six people reported grants on immitracker for 189 and only one for 190. If you look to the past month, 190 grants are much less than 189.
> 
> 190 is still moving slower than 189, and this may make the processing times go up further in the next months.


I know it’s really frustrating why 190 is so slow compared to 189 when gov website states that 190 should get priority.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

rsujan said:


> How long have you been waiting ?




Co contacted on 23 July for baby's medical submitted on 31 July its only 8 days now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

VK19 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> FYI for those of you waiting, I recieved CO contact today and my lodgement date was 13 Jan 2019.
> 
> ...




Leave a non-anonymous case specific feedback, reply to email you received and maybe upload a cover letter requesting the PCC request later in other documents. Additionally, call them up and say you are in this specific bind. I doubt you will get to speak to your CO but they should at least send the message across if you do all this.

Also, please make sure the request is definitely missing before you do this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MN8 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi Folks,

I am offshore so not eligible to apply for NSW 190. Is it still a good idea to create a 190 EOI for NSW, so my EOI can be prioritized by DOE whenever the rules change in future?

Similarly for other states as well, where currently i don’t qualify for reasons such as job offer, onshore etc.. Is it ok to create a 190 EOI? 

Thing is, if there is an EOI lodged and state nominates based on EOI, but then due to unmet criteria, cannot apply for visa. Would this have any adverse impact? Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

MN8 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am offshore so not eligible to apply for NSW 190. Is it still a good idea to create a 190 EOI for NSW, so my EOI can be prioritized by DOE whenever the rules change in future?
> 
> ...


Although DOE is very important for 189, NSW or any other States does not give a **** about Date of EOI.


----------



## faisalali10 (Nov 15, 2018)

VK19 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> FYI for those of you waiting, I recieved CO contact today and my lodgement date was 13 Jan 2019.
> 
> ...


Check this out...

https://hongkong.china.embassy.gov.au/hkng/SRVAU_CNCC.html


----------



## MN8 (Jul 16, 2019)

perception30 said:


> Although DOE is very important for 189, NSW or any other States does not give a **** about Date of EOI.


Ok. Is it still a good idea to keep the EOI for these states? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

MN8 said:


> Ok. Is it still a good idea to keep the EOI for these states?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Maybe you can keep it, It would mean nothing anyway if mandatory requirements are not satisfied. However, there is a little worry as some of the members have intimated it in early posts that States can scrutiny about how many desired states an applicant have on their profile and States does need to follow a particular ruleset, so, they can neglect an applicant who has expressed their interests in too many states.


----------



## mohaobeidat (Aug 14, 2018)

congian911 said:


> Day 51 here. We all hope for fastest outcome but we also need to be realistic and don't stress ourselves too much. New timeline is 10 months min so at least from now most of us are over half of that journey.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


what is your application status on the immi account mate?


----------



## MN8 (Jul 16, 2019)

perception30 said:


> Maybe you can keep it, It would mean nothing anyway if mandatory requirements are not satisfied. However, there is a little worry as some of the members have intimated it in early posts that States can scrutiny about how many desired states an applicant have on their profile and States does need to follow a particular ruleset, so, they can neglect an applicant who has expressed their interests in too many states.


Makes sense. Thanks for the input. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

mohaobeidat said:


> what is your application status on the immi account mate?


Further assessment.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## mohaobeidat (Aug 14, 2018)

congian911 said:


> Further assessment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Mine too, changed as soon as i uploaded the doc contacted for, seems like automatic update for everyone, and by the looks its taking forever for the CO to have a look back again to our profiles


----------



## VK19 (Aug 27, 2018)

heretic87 said:


> Leave a non-anonymous case specific feedback, reply to email you received and maybe upload a cover letter requesting the PCC request later in other documents. Additionally, call them up and say you are in this specific bind. I doubt you will get to speak to your CO but they should at least send the message across if you do all this.
> 
> Also, please make sure the request is definitely missing before you do this
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion, cheers.


----------



## VK19 (Aug 27, 2018)

faisalali10 said:


> Check this out...
> 
> https://hongkong.china.embassy.gov.au/hkng/SRVAU_CNCC.html


Yea I have looked at this website before, it clearly states that they won't do it for visa purpose, it has to come from immi. Thanks anyway...


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

VK19 said:


> Yea I have looked at this website before, it clearly states that they won't do it for visa purpose, it has to come from immi. Thanks anyway...


Hey, this can be an opportunity to speed up your processing. From what I saw in your previous post it seems like it's clearly DOHA's fault for not generating an s56 for the contact. So, what I think you should be doing now is to file either a feedback or a 'complaint' letting them know your situation and demand action. Response usually is 3 to 4 days after. Immi usually processes applications quicker if they know they make mistakes. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi all, I am in a preparation to upload documents for 190 visa. My husband is Italian, we live in Serbia. He got police clearance both from Italy & Serbia. Do I also need a proof that he lives in Serbia, in the same address with me?


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

And another following question - once I upload my 190 visa application, can I add documents additionally? Such as husband's IELTS, for example.

And do I need to upload the photographs of me, my husband and our children?


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi,

I am trying to login to immiaccount since several hours and I am getting general errors after login. does anyone have the same issue? do they have scheduled maintenance today?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> And another following question - once I upload my 190 visa application, can I add documents additionally? Such as husband's IELTS, for example.
> 
> And do I need to upload the photographs of me, my husband and our children?


You can upload as many documents you want at any stage within the overall limit
You need to upload the photos

Cheers


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

NB said:


> You can upload as many documents you want at any stage within the overall limit
> You need to upload the photos
> 
> Cheers


Thanks! And for the forms (80 & 1221) they request signature in the end - can I put electronic signature, or shall I print everything & then sign it, and scan it with original signature?


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

NB said:


> vesnacerroni said:
> 
> 
> > And another following question - once I upload my 190 visa application, can I add documents additionally? Such as husband's IELTS, for example.
> ...


Hi NB
I have a question regarding form 80. While filling up the form there is a section requires to provide the details of previous travels. Do i have to also upload the evidence of travels such as all previous visa labels and grants copy with form 80?
One more thing while filling the parents name, do i have to upload their identity documents with form 80 as well?
Regards


----------



## danielrvo (Dec 21, 2017)

*Moving out from Australia after PR granted*

Hello everyone,

Maybe you can help me out with this. I have been living in Melbourne since 2016 and in May 2019 I have been granted the 190 visa for Victoria (onshore). However, due to family related issues, I need to go back to my country for a long time, perhaps permanently.

My question is, do I get my visa revoked? What will happen with the 2 year living in Victoria restriction?

I will call to the Live in Melbourne office, but maybe you know something.

Best regards,

Daniel


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

danielrvo said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem. Just remember to go back to Australia every now and then. Only matters if you want to be citizen.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## dande australia (Nov 29, 2018)

Hi guys, does anyone have a problem with accessing immi account yesterday and today? I have my deadline for submitting extra documentation by tomorrow and can not access it at all. Anyone knows what to do in this situation? Is there an alternative e-mail? I've sent a message to technical support.

Thanks in advance! 

This is the message: 

Access Manager WebSEAL could not complete your request due to an unexpected error. 


Diagnostic Information
Method: GET
URL: /lusc/lrr?TAM_OP=error&ERROR_CODE=0x38cf04d3&URL=%2Flusc%2Flogin&HOSTNAME=online.immi.gov.au&PROTOCOL=https
Error Code: 0x38cf04d3
Error Text: DPWWA1235E Could not read the response status line sent by a third-party server. Possible causes: non-spec HTTP headers, connection timeout, no data returned. This is not a problem with the WebSEAL server.


----------



## nztoaus (Oct 13, 2018)

I am applying for 190 skilled nomination visa Australia. I was employed in my occupation for 4 years In 2018 when my skill assessment was completed. Now I have completed 5 years in same job, do I need updated skills assessment to claim extra 5 points?

Ps: i dont know how to use forum. Please suggest me right place if i have posted at wrong place.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

nztoaus said:


> I am applying for 190 skilled nomination visa Australia. I was employed in my occupation for 4 years In 2018 when my skill assessment was completed. Now I have completed 5 years in same job, do I need updated skills assessment to claim extra 5 points?
> 
> 
> 
> Ps: i dont know how to use forum. Please suggest me right place if i have posted at wrong place.


System will automatically calculate once your experience met date is 5 years or above. No action on your end needed assuming you have left the current job as current

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nztoaus said:


> I am applying for 190 skilled nomination visa Australia. I was employed in my occupation for 4 years In 2018 when my skill assessment was completed. Now I have completed 5 years in same job, do I need updated skills assessment to claim extra 5 points?
> 
> Ps: i dont know how to use forum. Please suggest me right place if i have posted at wrong place.


If you have left the TO date blank in the EOI, then your points will be bumped up automatically on the date you become eligible 
If your EOI is already 1 year old, it would be a good idea to withdraw that and file a new EOI so that you get full 2 years validity 

Cheers


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

dande australia said:


> Hi guys, does anyone have a problem with accessing immi account yesterday and today? I have my deadline for submitting extra documentation by tomorrow and can not access it at all. Anyone knows what to do in this situation? Is there an alternative e-mail? I've sent a message to technical support.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> ...


I am facing the same error since yesterday.


----------



## Bingoo (May 13, 2019)

The same error for me


----------



## dande australia (Nov 29, 2018)

HUH! Ok! I am not the only one...':I that's something ...I've sent them an e-mail to [email protected] as I might be crossing my deadline. Hope all will go back to normal soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> Thanks! And for the forms (80 & 1221) they request signature in the end - can I put electronic signature, or shall I print everything & then sign it, and scan it with original signature?


1. Take a print out of the signature page.
2. Put your signature.
3. Scan the signature page.
4. Merge it with the rest of the document.
5. Place the file in the right page order.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

nztoaus said:


> I am applying for 190 skilled nomination visa Australia. I was employed in my occupation for 4 years In 2018 when my skill assessment was completed. Now I have completed 5 years in same job, do I need updated skills assessment to claim extra 5 points?
> 
> Ps: i dont know how to use forum. Please suggest me right place if i have posted at wrong place.


Hi Nztoaus,

If you have the end date field blank in your employment field, Skillselect will automatically update the points after 5 years completion.

The moment your points get automatically updated, you would receive a mail from the Skillselect too!

Good Luck!!


----------



## ChatR (Aug 1, 2019)

SG said:


> 1. Take a print out of the signature page.
> 2. Put your signature.
> 3. Scan the signature page.
> 4. Merge it with the rest of the document.
> 5. Place the file in the right page order.



Hi Have you all submit Form 80 & 1221 both?


----------



## ChatR (Aug 1, 2019)

andrei87 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wanted to update you all. We have received our grant today (I have updated on Immi as well) after 229 days. It was such a relief when it came through.
> 
> Thanks and all the best to everyone!


Hi Andrei,
Congratulation on your grant!!

Have you submitted form 80 & 1221 both? and have you claim points for experience? if so, has the department contacted the employer & which method they contacted?

Appreciate a feed back.


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi Gents,
I submitted my skill assessment in April (bank statements, payslips, social insurance.... updated to Mar-Apr). I claimed 5 year working experience (Jun-14 to Jun-19), so do i need to update all docs to prove that i am still working now.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

andrei87 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wanted to update you all. We have received our grant today (I have updated on Immi as well) after 229 days. It was such a relief when it came through.
> 
> Thanks and all the best to everyone!


Congratulations Andrei


----------



## pavan2025 (Apr 18, 2019)

Need Help

I had a CO contact for Birth Certificate(Self) and PCC + Birth Certificate (Spouse). I have initiated PCC for my wife and she has a valid birth certificate too. Unfortunately, I do not have a birth certificate as it was never required. It will be really difficult for me to now obtain a birth certificate. I have already submitted my Passport copy and National Identity Card as proofs for my DOB. Can I submit my Secondary Certificate as an alternative. Below has been stated in the CO Contact mail. Please suggest.


Copy of your birth certificate
Provide a copy of your full birth certificate. The birth certificate must list the names of both
your parents (where applicable).
If your country of birth does not issue birth certificates, provide written notification stating this,
and a copy of your country's equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate,
family book extracts or family census register.
Ensure that you provide a copy of the original document and a translated version (if
applicable).


----------



## vk1234 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi All

can you please tell me the process for applying BVA once i lodge my PR.

I did not get my visa automatically after updating, austrlian address. Do i need to apply for bridging visa separately?

there are questions about financial hardship, cirumstances etc, do i need to fill all or is there another way?


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

pavan2025 said:


> Need Help
> 
> I had a CO contact for Birth Certificate(Self) and PCC + Birth Certificate (Spouse). I have initiated PCC for my wife and she has a valid birth certificate too. Unfortunately, I do not have a birth certificate as it was never required. It will be really difficult for me to now obtain a birth certificate. I have already submitted my Passport copy and National Identity Card as proofs for my DOB. Can I submit my Secondary Certificate as an alternative. Below has been stated in the CO Contact mail. Please suggest.
> 
> ...


Hi Pavan,

1. Provide a written notification stating that you don't have a Birth Certificate. 
2. Provide a copy of your country's equivalent documentation, such as secondary school certificate, as mentioned by CO in the letter.

3. If you've applied for the Birth Certificate, or about to apply for the Birth Certificate, then mention accordingly, to the CO.

Hope you receive your Grant soon after you submit the relevant documents.

Good Luck Pavan!


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

SG said:


> 1. Take a print out of the signature page.
> 2. Put your signature.
> 3. Scan the signature page.
> 4. Merge it with the rest of the document.
> 5. Place the file in the right page order.


Thank you!


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

No reported grants on the forum and immitracker today and last Friday.
Another slowdown!


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

hamidd said:


> No reported grants on the forum and immitracker today and last Friday.
> Another slowdown!


There are 2 CO contacts however reported for today. Jan 5th and Jan 10th lodged. Last week was no much movement. Lets hope we have some traction atleast going forward.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> There are 2 CO contacts however reported for today. Jan 5th and Jan 10th lodged. Last week was no much movement. Lets hope we have some traction atleast going forward.:fingerscrossed:


There was another CO contact reported for Jan 13 on this thread

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## anush98 (Jul 24, 2019)

Some advice please.. We uploaded extra Info to our case after reading this forum so we get more of a chance of direct grant. We lodged in January 2019. Would this push us down the queue as we uploaded it just last week?


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

anush98 said:


> Some advice please.. We uploaded extra Info to our case after reading this forum so we get more of a chance of direct grant. We lodged in January 2019. Would this push us down the queue as we uploaded it just last week?


Your lodgement date does not change when you update additional documents. Lodgement date is the date you paid your fees along with mandatory documents upload.
If you do not mind please share your lodgement date - we are all from Jan'19.


----------



## faisalali10 (Nov 15, 2018)

I am not sure if someone noticed the following during the last two published processing times. 

Once the processing time increased more grants seen, while once the processing time decreased less grants seen.


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

Jan 12th - Lodgement date. :fingerscrossed:

I was also thinking to upload more docs too, but was scared that it might push back in processing. However I am sure Lodgement date doesn't change , so chances of getting pushed back is less. And the way they pick up applications are totally random, Someone from 5th Feb already got and couple of people from December are still pending. So will just have to wait bit more for some sort of updates.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

ntminhduc90 said:


> Hi Gents,
> I submitted my skill assessment in April (bank statements, payslips, social insurance.... updated to Mar-Apr). I claimed 5 year working experience (Jun-14 to Jun-19), so do i need to update all docs to prove that i am still working now.


If your job is the same as of June'19, I think it should be ok. Its hardly 2 months so I don't see any issue there.
Have you lodged your SA visa?


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

tnk009 said:


> If your job is the same as of June'19, I think it should be ok. Its hardly 2 months so I don't see any issue there.
> 
> Have you lodged your SA visa?




Not yet...my job is still the same... i am waiting for 2 more rounds of 189 as my point is 75...if there is no invite then i have to go with the sc190


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Does DHA have information about the documents that we submitted for assessment? I got RNR Letter signed from my manager during assessment in 2016 and now he is on leaves and I have to get another RNR Letter signed from any senior person in my department.


----------



## anush98 (Jul 24, 2019)

dragonqn said:


> Jan 12th - Lodgement date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes totally random unless the people on immi tracker are not updating their cases.


----------



## anush98 (Jul 24, 2019)

Another question if anyone could answer who have got their grant. When a CO is looking at your case does the status change to "initial assessment" or does that only happen when they ask for further docs


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

HELP! is Skill Select account & Immi account the same??

I want to start applying for 190 visa, I click on the link to skill select page, it takes me to immi page, asks me for Login details, but when I put my skill select log in details it doesn't recognise me :O

So how should I proceed? To open new Immi account? If so, how would they connect my immi account to my EoI account?

Sorry if it sounds funny, but it is really confusing me, and I don't want to make a mistake


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Ok, I found it on YouTube


----------



## MegaMan225 (Jun 25, 2019)

Hi guys.
I am so happy that my grant finally arrived today, after 249 days of waiting.
My case details
Architect
WA nomination with 1 years aus exp
Lodged 30/10/2018
CO (Attoni) contacted on22/5/2019 for new Health Check and Graduate statement.
Granted 6/8/2019 CO Jennifer. 
Exp Documents:
Paylips full year, Bank income statement full year, supper annually, Tax, Contract,reference letter.
1 applicant, no sub applicant, onshore. 

I already updated immitracker. 

It has been a long stressful journey. I am so happy that its finally end happily. 
Thanks NB so much as he is a true hero here who is very patient and helpful to guide other members go through the confusing journey. And I hope everyone get the grant they deserve!


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

MegaMan225 said:


> Hi guys.
> I am so happy that my grant finally arrived today, after 249 days of waiting.
> My case details
> Architect
> ...


Hey Megaman, congrats!!!

Amazing achievement!!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

MegaMan225 said:


> Hi guys.
> I am so happy that my grant finally arrived today, after 249 days of waiting.
> My case details
> Architect
> ...


Congratulations MegaMan


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I found out (on You Tube explanation video) that I should open new Immi account, which I just did. My question is now:
> - I have two options - to have new application, or to import application. Which one should I press? Can my EoI application be imported? Or shall I press "new application"? But if I press "new application" is shows me options, I press "Skilled Migration" but then id doesn't give me option for 190 visa (nor for 189, only for New Zealand) and I need 190...I am totally puzzled, could someone who did the application advise me, please?
> ...


Hi Vesnacerroni,

1. Click on the Apply Visa button in your skillselect.
2. This will direct you to ImmiAccount.
3. If you have already created an account in ImmiAccount, proceed with entering your credentials.
4. If you haven't created an account in ImmiAccount, you can create one.
5. Your EOI details will reflect there.
6. You can proceed with filling up the online application.
7. You can save this online application if you aren't able to finish it in one go.
8. When you have completed your online application, then you will see the place to upload your documents and you can choose the drop-downs appropriately.
9. Once you are done with uploading all your documents that you have with you, you may proceed with visa payment.
10. After you have completed your visa payment, you can click to proceed with your Health Assessment.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

MegaMan225 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I am so happy that my grant finally arrived today, after 249 days of waiting.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate. I believe yours is 279 days not 249. We are right behind at ~230 days. Hope to see something before late September 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaMan225 (Jun 25, 2019)

Many thanks Vesnacerroni and SG! 🙂


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

SG said:


> Hi Vesnacerroni,
> 
> 1. Click on the Apply Visa button in your skillselect.
> 2. This will direct you to ImmiAccount.
> ...


Thank you so much, very useful!! I made it, saved it just now, as I didn't know details regarding my husband's parents passport, ID dates & their wedding date...


----------



## Silas91 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi All!
Just a query, may I know if any way to speed up the VISA process? As I have lodged VISA application on 19th Feb-2019. 
Also, how long I should wait as current progress.

Thanks~~


----------



## arjunpinu (Jun 20, 2019)

Friends,
I got and query on the below two items

1) Evidence of employment - Further evidence for employment with Emp2 & Emp3.
<b>Were you seconded by Emp3 to the United States?</b>

Emp2 is my previous (India) and Emp3 is my previous to previous employer (USA). I'am plnning to submit as many payslips and tax returns for EMP2 and payslips and W2 for Emp3.
My question is what is meant by "Were you seconded by Emp3 to the United States?"



2) Evidence of functional English - PTE test result - For Sppouse ( Though I already attached PTE score which was overall 38, I'll attach once again in the portal)

Any help from your end will be appreciated.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Silas91 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Just a query, may I know if any way to speed up the VISA process? As I have lodged VISA application on 19th Feb-2019.
> 
> ...


Wait is about 6 to 9 months.
No way to make it faster except ringing the minister up and ask.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## arjunpinu (Jun 20, 2019)

anush98 said:


> Another question if anyone could answer who have got their grant. When a CO is looking at your case does the status change to "initial assessment" or does that only happen when they ask for further docs


Mine says "initial assessment" and they have asked for further info.


----------



## sunday82 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi All, by the grace of God, we have received the grant today for my family of 3. It has been a 2 year long journey and the help that I got from this group is beyond words, it kept me going.

Details 
NSW ICT Business Analyst
Lodged 25th Dec 2018
CO contact: 23rd July (spouse functional english - replied on the same day)
Grant - 6th August


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

sunday82 said:


> Hi All, by the grace of God, we have received the grant today for my family of 3. It has been a 2 year long journey and the help that I got from this group is beyond words, it kept me going.
> 
> Details
> NSW ICT Business Analyst
> ...




Hey congrats whts ur co name 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

sunday82 said:


> Hi All, by the grace of God, we have received the grant today for my family of 3. It has been a 2 year long journey and the help that I got from this group is beyond words, it kept me going.
> 
> Details
> NSW ICT Business Analyst
> ...


Congrats Sunday. Enjoy the moment buddy.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

What’s your CO name?


----------



## puneets20 (Jan 3, 2019)

sunday82 said:


> Hi All, by the grace of God, we have received the grant today for my family of 3. It has been a 2 year long journey and the help that I got from this group is beyond words, it kept me going.
> 
> Details
> NSW ICT Business Analyst
> ...


Congrats!! please update the immi tracker..


----------



## rabb da banda (Apr 1, 2019)

sunday82 said:


> Hi All, by the grace of God, we have received the grant today for my family of 3. It has been a 2 year long journey and the help that I got from this group is beyond words, it kept me going.
> 
> Details
> NSW ICT Business Analyst
> ...


Dear regarding spouse functional english, how much was the score? and which test was taken PTE or IELTS? because there are some members like me who are very much confused regarding spouse functional english score requirement.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

sunday82 said:


> Hi All, by the grace of God, we have received the grant today for my family of 3. It has been a 2 year long journey and the help that I got from this group is beyond words, it kept me going.
> 
> Details
> NSW ICT Business Analyst
> ...


Congratulations sunday82


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Wait is about 6 to 9 months.
> No way to make it faster except ringing the minister up and ask.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


There's no way you can expedite the application. 

As everyone waits for Grant, you would have to go through the same.

Good Luck!


----------



## Silas91 (Sep 19, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Wait is about 6 to 9 months.
> No way to make it faster except ringing the minister up and ask.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Yup yup, I forgot the migration process, as I m waiting too long. I was thinking like if increasing my points would help, but it doesn't make sense at this stage hahahaha. 

I will be patient and wait for the CO contact.


----------



## arjunpinu (Jun 20, 2019)

sunday82 said:


> Hi All, by the grace of God, we have received the grant today for my family of 3. It has been a 2 year long journey and the help that I got from this group is beyond words, it kept me going.
> 
> Details
> NSW ICT Business Analyst
> ...


Congrats Sunday82.

Got a quick question> Co contact - you mentioned you replied on the same day? Did you reply on email or uploaded test result again in immi account? asking as I have got query on my wife's functional english.


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

arjunpinu said:


> Got a quick question> Co contact - you mentioned you replied on the same day? Did you reply on email or uploaded test result again in immi account? asking as I have got query on my wife's functional english.


Hi Arjun,

Sorry unrelated to the question you have put up. Could you pls let me know your lodgement date.

Thanks


----------



## Neo666 (Jul 11, 2017)

sunday82 said:


> Hi All, by the grace of God, we have received the grant today for my family of 3. It has been a 2 year long journey and the help that I got from this group is beyond words, it kept me going.
> 
> Details
> NSW ICT Business Analyst
> ...


Congrats!!:thumb:


----------



## Neo666 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi, 

Has anyone one recently received MC invite under 190?


----------



## arjunpinu (Jun 20, 2019)

dragonqn said:


> Hi Arjun,
> 
> Sorry unrelated to the question you have put up. Could you pls let me know your lodgement date.
> 
> Thanks


Lodged mine on 29-Dec-2018


----------



## arjunpinu (Jun 20, 2019)

Friends,
I got and query on the below two items

1) Evidence of employment - Further evidence for employment with Emp2 & Emp3.
Were you seconded by Emp3 to the United States?

Emp2 is my previous (India) and Emp3 is my previous to previous employer (USA). I'am plnning to submit as many payslips and tax returns for EMP2 and payslips and W2 for Emp3.
My question is what is meant by "Were you seconded by Emp3 to the United States?" Moreover, how to respond to this question? Can we email CO?



2) Evidence of functional English - PTE test result - For Sppouse ( Though I already attached PTE score which was overall 38, I'll attach once again in the portal)

Any help from your end will be appreciated.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## faisalali10 (Nov 15, 2018)

rabb da banda said:


> sunday82 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All, by the grace of God, we have received the grant today for my family of 3. It has been a 2 year long journey and the help that I got from this group is beyond words, it kept me going.
> ...


I am confused too, on the same day of my lodgment I submitted PTE overall 30 but speaking was 28. Let me know if you have updates.


----------



## faisalali10 (Nov 15, 2018)

arjunpinu said:


> Friends,
> I got and query on the below two items
> 
> 1) Evidence of employment - Further evidence for employment with Emp2 & Emp3.
> ...


For point 2.

What was the pte test date? What was the date you uploaded the result? Did your spouse scored at least 30 in each section?

This because DHA has updated their requirements back in May 2019

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english

So many members in this forums are confused.


----------



## sunday82 (Feb 21, 2018)

arjunpinu said:


> Congrats Sunday82.
> 
> 
> 
> Got a quick question> Co contact - you mentioned you replied on the same day? Did you reply on email or uploaded test result again in immi account? asking as I have got query on my wife's functional english.




Hi, I uploaded test results on immiaccount. My email from CO was a no-reply one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunday82 (Feb 21, 2018)

rabb da banda said:


> Dear regarding spouse functional english, how much was the score? and which test was taken PTE or IELTS? because there are some members like me who are very much confused regarding spouse functional english score requirement.




Hi, she appeared in PTE and scored 70+ in all the four sections.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunday82 (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks everyone for your wishes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arjunpinu (Jun 20, 2019)

sunday82 said:


> Hi, I uploaded test results on immiaccount. My email from CO was a no-reply one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the response. Thats what I assumed.


----------



## bomafipalibo (Sep 28, 2018)

vesnacerroni said:


> HELP! is Skill Select account & Immi account the same??
> 
> I want to start applying for 190 visa, I click on the link to skill select page, it takes me to immi page, asks me for Login details, but when I put my skill select log in details it doesn't recognise me :O
> 
> ...


you have to create a separate ImmiAccount account


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

sunday82 said:


> Hi, I uploaded test results on immiaccount. My email from CO was a no-reply one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Can u please tell us ur CO name my time similar to urs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

Just a random observation, 189 grants / co contacts have stopped in the last week. And 190 seems to picking up pace compared to previous weeks. (Especially co contacts)


----------



## dkislit (Oct 31, 2017)

*190 Visa Grant*

Hello everyone!

I've been on the thread for about 9 months, and found it quite helpful.

Our family of 3 got our 190 visa grant today. 

Brief description of the case below, I hope people will find it helpful. 

ANZSCO code - 313112 ICT Customer Support 
My husband is the principal applicant.
Nominated state: QLD
Visa Lodge: 31 December 2018
Direct Grant on 7 August 2019


My husband and i came on 457 visa back in 2015, we've working in Sydney and then moved to QLD in 2018 March in order to apply for QLD nomintation. My husband's company has an office in Brisbane and he got a transfer. 

For employment evidence we've submitted the following:

Overseas Evidence: Tax papers for all the years, 3 paycheques, couple of bank statements and Statement Letter 

Australia Evidence: ATO documents, 3 paycheques and Statment Letter

I'm quite suprised we didn't get a CO contact for any addition docs.

Any way, good luck to all!


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

dkislit said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

dkislit said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've been on the thread for about 9 months, and found it quite helpful.
> 
> ...


Congratulations dkislit


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

faisalali10 said:


> For point 2.
> 
> What was the pte test date? What was the date you uploaded the result? Did your spouse scored at least 30 in each section?
> 
> ...


The ridiculous thing is IELTS is the only test that is required at least 4.5 for each of the 4 test components. Others are just required overall/total. 
There is no such differentiation like that.


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

dkislit said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've been on the thread for about 9 months, and found it quite helpful.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

dkislit said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. Enjoy

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

sunday82 said:


> Hi All, by the grace of God, we have received the grant today for my family of 3. It has been a 2 year long journey and the help that I got from this group is beyond words, it kept me going.
> 
> Details
> NSW ICT Business Analyst
> ...


Congratulations .. did you also submit the spouse graduation degree certificate along with functional English certificate from college. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## anush98 (Jul 24, 2019)

Aditya.bajaj said:


> Just a random observation, 189 grants / co contacts have stopped in the last week. And 190 seems to picking up pace compared to previous weeks. (Especially co contacts)


I noticed this to not sure what is going on at the immi office!


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

ntminhduc90 said:


> The ridiculous thing is IELTS is the only test that is required at least 4.5 for each of the 4 test components. Others are just required overall/total.
> 
> There is no such differentiation like that.


Well no members have reported any co contact regarding this issue with functional English so we shouldn't worry too much. From what I see people can
-try to achieve 4.5 ea in IELTS or PTE 
-submit degrees taught in English 
-pay VAC2 (the best thing about this part is that your grant is a sure thing - so no more sleeples nights ) 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

anush98 said:


> Aditya.bajaj said:
> 
> 
> > Just a random observation, 189 grants / co contacts have stopped in the last week. And 190 seems to picking up pace compared to previous weeks. (Especially co contacts)
> ...


 maybe they are going to clear 190 backlog now.. as someone observed previously, last year (or before that) September had most grants..


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi Expaters, 

After leaving the previous company 3 years ago, I managed to get ER at that time. I used that ER for my ACS, and at the time I lodged the visa, my boss, who signed the ER had been resigned, and work of an other company. I still used that ER with a note to CO that my boss is no longer work at my previous company and provided his new company email. 

My application is in processing state, but recently my boss has been fired and unemployment at the moment (I think the email that I provided in the note to CO does not work). 

In this situation, which actions should I do? I am worries about the case that my CO sends e-mail to him to verify.

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

davidng said:


> Hi Expaters,
> 
> After leaving the previous company 3 years ago, I managed to get ER at that time. I used that ER for my ACS, and at the time I lodged the visa, my boss, who signed the ER had been resigned, and work of an other company. I still used that ER with a note to CO that my boss is no longer work at my previous company and provided his new company email.
> 
> ...


You can use the update us link in the Immiaccount and inform the CO of the boss latest situation and give his personal email id and mobile number

But generally DHA will not contact the person signing the SD or reference letter


Cheers


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

Aditya.bajaj said:


> maybe they are going to clear 190 backlog now.. as someone observed previously, last year (or before that) September had most grants..


Great news. 

Anyone here with the lodgement date of Feb'19.

Mine is 174 days with 80 points BA. Still waiting. 

Thanks.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Great news.
> 
> Anyone here with the lodgement date of Feb'19.
> 
> ...


People from Jan are still yet to get, and late December are still getting their grants. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## paras1484 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hey NB, if DHA doesn't contact the person signing the SD then how do they verify the claim?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

paras1484 said:


> Hey NB, if DHA doesn't contact the person signing the SD then how do they verify the claim?


They will contact the HR or some senior manager in the organisation 
They take the numbers from the websites of the companies 

Cheers


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Great news.
> 
> Anyone here with the lodgement date of Feb'19.
> 
> ...


Mine is lodged on 1st Feb

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## paras1484 (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks NB. I think nowadays DHA doesn't give much importance to the SD or reference declaration anyways...they asked for the roles and responsibilities letter on the company letterhead from me which I duly submitted but it's been 2 months since and there hasn't been any further news/correspondence.


----------



## sunday82 (Feb 21, 2018)

fromncr said:


> Congratulations .. did you also submit the spouse graduation degree certificate along with functional English certificate from college.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Hi, no only PTE score.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

paras1484 said:


> Thanks NB. I think nowadays DHA doesn't give much importance to the SD or reference declaration anyways...they asked for the roles and responsibilities letter on the company letterhead from me which I duly submitted but it's been 2 months since and there hasn't been any further news/correspondence.


Reference letter is RnR given in letter head
Brush up on your vocabulary 

Cheers


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

What is the easiest way to export immitracker tracker table into excel (CSV or any format). I want to do some statistics on 190 grants and excel is the best option to work with.

Regards,


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

dkislit said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've been on the thread for about 9 months, and found it quite helpful.
> 
> ...



Congratulations. How many bank statements did you provide for overseas experience?


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

sunday82 said:


> Hi, no only PTE score.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. 

A clarification is required in case if someone is not able to submit functional English certificate or PTE score for spouse. Is there a third option available to mitigate the situation. Kindly help with details .. I read on forum we need to pay some fees for spouse to attend English class for 200 hours. Can seniors confirm and provide more details regarding this 3rd option. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Another dry day. No much movement


----------



## dkislit (Oct 31, 2017)

Not many. I think we've only provided 3 bank statements for each year. I also think our case wasn't that difficult, cause hubby was working for the same company in Canada and Australia.


----------



## Kangdeep14 (Jan 18, 2019)

fromncr said:


> sunday82 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, no only PTE score.
> ...


You have to pay around $5000 
And there wont be any English classes for 200 hours


----------



## paras1484 (Apr 25, 2017)

NB said:


> paras1484 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks NB. I think nowadays DHA doesn't give much importance to the SD or reference declaration anyways...they asked for the roles and responsibilities letter on the company letterhead from me which I duly submitted but it's been 2 months since and there hasn't been any further news/correspondence.
> ...


Does the word "Declaration" ring a bell? Are you giving grammar coachings too now 🙂 if yes then I can enrol for a fee but I can give you a manners class for free, that is only if you acknowledge you need it badly. 

Cheers


----------



## astronautvj (Mar 13, 2018)

paras1484 said:


> Does the word "Declaration" ring a bell? Are you giving grammar coachings too now 🙂 if yes then I can enrol for a fee but I can give you a manners class for free, that is only if you acknowledge you need it badly.
> 
> Cheers


Dont take things too personally buddy. NB deserves some respect. He has been helping people selflessly on a continuous basis. Besides I dont think he said anything so harsh to deserve this kind of reply.


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> People from Jan are still yet to get, and late December are still getting their grants.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks Harini227. 

Wishing everyone a speedy grant.


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

DDouza said:


> Mine is lodged on 1st Feb
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks DDouza.

Wishing you a speedy grant.


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

Gents,
What is custody child? the application requires an evidence of custody. I answer no to the question of custody child when filling information of my daughter.


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

astronautvj said:


> Dont take things too personally buddy. NB deserves some respect. He has been helping people selflessly on a continuous basis. Besides I dont think he said anything so harsh to deserve this kind of reply.


I second that. 
NB is very helping and very knowledgeable. His advice is very accurate.


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

Anyone from Nov / early December who got CO contact from Michael? And still waiting..


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

paras1484 said:


> Does the word "Declaration" ring a bell? Are you giving grammar coachings too now 🙂 if yes then I can enrol for a fee but I can give you a manners class for free, that is only if you acknowledge you need it badly.
> 
> Cheers


I find NB very very helpful and his advisements are completely reliable.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Aditya.bajaj said:


> Anyone from Nov / early December who got CO contact from Michael? And still waiting..




Yeah myself got contact on 23 July lodge on 23 Dec 2018 wht ur co name 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

Aditya.bajaj said:


> Anyone from Nov / early December who got CO contact from Michael? And still waiting..


 mine is same.. 18th Dec lodgement.. 9th July co contact..


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

ntminhduc90 said:


> Gents,
> What is custody child? the application requires an evidence of custody. I answer no to the question of custody child when filling information of my daughter.


Although question was directed towards gents however providing my understanding towards your question. 

If you donot have custody of your child, you still need to provide legal/court document to prove that custody was given to other parent.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> Although question was directed towards gents however providing my understanding towards your question.
> 
> If you donot have custody of your child, you still need to provide legal/court document to prove that custody was given to other parent.


This is in the case of single parents. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ntalam (Jul 27, 2018)

Aditya.bajaj said:


> mine is same.. 18th Dec lodgement.. 9th July co contact..


I was also contacted by Michael last 10-July. Still waiting...


----------



## Silas91 (Sep 19, 2017)

VK19 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> FYI for those of you waiting, I recieved CO contact today and my lodgement date was 13 Jan 2019.
> 
> ...


Hi VK, 

Have you managed to get the "Request Letter" from CO finally? If yes, is it a softcopy from immiacccount or they send you as a hard copy? 
I m still waiting for the CO contact at this stage.~

Many Thanks,


----------



## paras1484 (Apr 25, 2017)

perception30 said:


> paras1484 said:
> 
> 
> > Does the word "Declaration" ring a bell? Are you giving grammar coachings too now 🙂 if yes then I can enrol for a fee but I can give you a manners class for free, that is only if you acknowledge you need it badly.
> ...


Okay guys, you are mixing two different things here...I never said that NB isn't helping the forum members selflessly...I am grateful for his doings but I felt down upon. Guess I took it personally when I shouldn't have. So my apologies to you NB, I shouldn't have reacted in the heat of the moment. Keep up the good and selfless work that you are doing....PEACE 

Cheers


----------



## vk1234 (Jun 6, 2018)

I dont think you have to apologise in this case.


paras1484 said:


> Okay guys, you are mixing two different things here...I never said that NB isn't helping the forum members selflessly...I am grateful for his doings but I felt down upon. Guess I took it personally when I shouldn't have. So my apologies to you NB, I shouldn't have reacted in the heat of the moment. Keep up the good and selfless work that you are doing....PEACE
> 
> Cheers


----------



## paras1484 (Apr 25, 2017)

vk1234 said:


> I dont think you have to apologise in this case.
> 
> 
> paras1484 said:
> ...



Buddy, appreciate your thoughts but that was more of a personal call. Do not want to hurt anyone's sentiments by being harsh.


----------



## vk1234 (Jun 6, 2018)

Sure. Just wanted to let you know that its okay to react the way you reacted. 
Dont want to spam much, will leave this here.

.


paras1484 said:


> Buddy, appreciate your thoughts but that was more of a personal call. Do not want to hurt anyone's sentiments by being harsh.


----------



## rsujan (Jul 31, 2018)

Same for me @ nelutla @ AdityA 

Did you guys try to reach out to him via email or call? Mine was 2nd July contact for copy of marriage certificate ?


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

rsujan said:


> Same for me @ nelutla @ AdityA
> 
> 
> 
> Did you guys try to reach out to him via email or call? Mine was 2nd July contact for copy of marriage certificate ?




I just uploaded spouse pte in the immi account but I didn't mail anything .. the cocontact was from automatic email 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsujan (Jul 31, 2018)

Ok thanks @neltula. I think we will have to wait for 2-3 months from the CO contact date before Grant or another Co contact comes in. Not sure if they would have checked all our documents or it’s just a random check they have done:-(


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

rsujan said:


> Ok thanks @neltula. I think we will have to wait for 2-3 months from the CO contact date before Grant or another Co contact comes in. Not sure if they would have checked all our documents or itâ€s just a random check they have done:-(




Hope we get early 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Aditya.bajaj said:


> Anyone from Nov / early December who got CO contact from Michael? And still waiting..[/QUOTE
> 
> my lodgement date is for 18th november. got co contact on 28th feb.. co name is christy. still waiting for an update.. i haven’t seen any grant with co contact


----------



## arjunpinu (Jun 20, 2019)

Dear friends/@NB,
I need help to respond on query on the below item

1) Evidence of employment - Further evidence for employment with Emp2 & Emp3.
Were you seconded by Emp3 to the United States?

I have provided payslips, form 16s, W2s (for US employer - My EMP3 was Us employer). How do I answer the question "Were you.....?"?

I mean immiaccount allows to attach documents only and I am wondering how can we answer a question?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arjunpinu said:


> Dear friends/@NB,
> I need help to respond on query on the below item
> 
> 1) Evidence of employment - Further evidence for employment with Emp2 & Emp3.
> ...


Make a doc letter giving the explanation and upload it
Name it as “Reply_to_query”

Cheers


----------



## rsujan (Jul 31, 2018)

Saw someone got it yesterday with 3rdDecember lodge with a CO contact in June.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

rsujan said:


> Saw someone got it yesterday with 3rdDecember lodge with a CO contact in June.




Yeah I have seen one guy lodged Dec 26 and got 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

rsujan said:


> Saw someone got it yesterday with 3rdDecember lodge with a CO contact in June.




I have seen one guy lodged 13 Dec got co contact 23 July and grant on 6 Aug 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

nelutla said:


> I have seen one guy lodged 13 Dec got co contact 23 July and grant on 6 Aug
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Calm down nelutla. We have been waiting for 2 months since contact and nearly 8 months since lodgement here. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## rsujan (Jul 31, 2018)

I am sure yours is round the corner @ Congian as its 240 + days for you.May be next week we will see your golden email


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Calm down nelutla. We have been waiting for 2 months since contact and nearly 8 months since lodgement here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk




Ok u may get soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

rsujan said:


> I am sure yours is round the corner @ Congian as its 240 + days for you.May be next week we will see your golden email


Im not stressing myself. Have already given up that illusion of getting my grant the next day or week. Today is a gift, present, why wasting it thinking about something that you absolutely have no control?

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## gofor.gurpreet (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi guys,

Lodge date - 7th Jan 2019

I got a CO contact today asking for PTE score to be sent through Pearson site, however, the PTE score was attached beforehand.

My question to people who got CO contacts so far, do we just have to click on "I confirm I have provided information as required" after sending the docs, and not contact the CO in any way?


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

This entire week has been extremely dull with just 2 grants and couple of CO Contacts. :clock: Hope they pick up the pace next week. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

gofor.gurpreet said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes u have to click click on after sending docs and who is ur CO name


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

gofor.gurpreet said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you sent score through pearson website yet?

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## rsujan (Jul 31, 2018)

Great thought buddy @ Congian. Still hoping for the best for you and everyone including myself. All the best!!!


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Any One contacted by CO Hannah ?


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Latest update - Jan 13th DG
Source: immitracker

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> Any One contacted by CO Hannah ?




CO Lisa here. Contact on June 5th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gurdeep001 (Dec 6, 2016)

astronautvj said:


> paras1484 said:
> 
> 
> > Does the word "Declaration" ring a bell? Are you giving grammar coachings too now 🙂 if yes then I can enrol for a fee but I can give you a manners class for free, that is only if you acknowledge you need it badly.
> ...


i agree


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

ntalam said:


> Aditya.bajaj said:
> 
> 
> > mine is same.. 18th Dec lodgement.. 9th July co contact..
> ...


 lodgement date? What was / were d additional info requested.


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

rsujan said:


> Same for me @ nelutla @ AdityA
> 
> Did you guys try to reach out to him via email or call? Mine was 2nd July contact for copy of marriage certificate ?


 lodgement date? I replied via immi account (additional proof of employment)


----------



## rsujan (Jul 31, 2018)

My lodgement date was 17th December


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

congian911 said:


> rsujan said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure yours is round the corner @ Congian as its 240 + days for you.May be next week we will see your golden email
> ...


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Aditya.bajaj said:


> congian911 said:
> 
> 
> > Im not stressing myself. Have already given up that illusion of getting my grant the next day or week. Today is a gift, present, why wasting it thinking about something that you absolutely have no control?
> ...


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

rsujan said:


> My lodgement date was 17th December


 cool, we r neighbors then lol.. grant for any of us is a good thing.


----------



## arjunpinu (Jun 20, 2019)

NB said:


> Make a doc letter giving the explanation and upload it
> Name it as “Reply_to_query”
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot NB for your quick response and guidance. Really appreciate.


----------



## anush98 (Jul 24, 2019)

I really would love to know how the immi office work through the cases. There's people waiting in December and beginning of Jan yet I've seen someone get grant for mid Jan? Don't they process in chronological lodgement dates.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anush98 said:


> I really would love to know how the immi office work through the cases. There's people waiting in December and beginning of Jan yet I've seen someone get grant for mid Jan? Don't they process in chronological lodgement dates.


THe time taken for processing depends on the strength of your evidence and the complexity of your case 
I was given the fastest grant in Recent times even though I was a complex case
I had given cast iron evidence and presented it well

Cheers


----------



## narendrasvyas (Apr 17, 2018)

NB , Please can you explain how you presented your case well. We just need to upload documents or need to make summary of documents.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

narendrasvyas said:


> NB , Please can you explain how you presented your case well. We just need to upload documents or need to make summary of documents.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


I spent 15 days in merging and splitting the documents into files for uploading
I had worked for several companies spread over several continents 

You have to make it easy for the co to access any document he wants at any Stage of the application 

Cheers


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

NB said:


> THe time taken for processing depends on the strength of your evidence and the complexity of your case
> I was given the fastest grant in Recent times even though I was a complex case
> I had given cast iron evidence and presented it well
> 
> Cheers


I dont understand. So I assume you sent cast iron to immi office and got your grant quickly? 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus7 (Jun 13, 2018)

Great news. 2 Mid Jan Lodged application received grants today.


----------



## gurdeep001 (Dec 6, 2016)

congian911 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > THe time taken for processing depends on the strength of your evidence and the complexity of your case
> ...


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi all,

I have applied for the 190 visa now! Uploaded the documents, made payment, and now received message that my EOI is suspended as I have lodged visa application. That is the regular procedure, right?

So now the waiting phase begins... :fingerscrossed:ray2:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have applied for the 190 visa now! Uploaded the documents, made payment, and now received message that my EOI is suspended as I have lodged visa application. That is the regular procedure, right?
> 
> So now the waiting phase begins... :fingerscrossed:ray2:


That’s correct 
The Skillselect work is over
You can forget that and now only concentrate on Immiaccount 

Cheers


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi folks/@NB, 
I bought a car on joint name last year. Then I sold the car last month. In that case, can I use the car's docs as proof of jointly holding property with spouse and same address? 
The ownership has changed and if they search MVR will show new owners name. 
Advice please


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pabna said:


> Hi folks/@NB,
> I bought a car on joint name last year. Then I sold the car last month. In that case, can I use the car's docs as proof of jointly holding property with spouse and same address?
> The ownership has changed and if they search MVR will show new owners name.
> Advice please


That car is history now
You have to show current assets 

Cheers


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

NB said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > Hi folks/@NB,
> ...


Thank you NB, you are a gem


----------



## nhpa (Feb 28, 2019)

gofor.gurpreet said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Lodge date - 7th Jan 2019
> 
> ...


Hey you’ll need to send the PTE score via the Pearson website so DHA can verify your result. Attaching the PTE score report alone is not enough


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

That car is history now
You have to show current assets 

Cheers[/QUOTE]

One more thing, on form 80 there is a question of providing all the previous international travel details including home country. Do I have to provide evidence of those travelling such as visas or flight tickets and upload with form 80? 
Regards


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

NB said:


> That’s correct
> The Skillselect work is over
> You can forget that and now only concentrate on Immiaccount
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, NB!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pabna said:


> That car is history now
> You have to show current assets
> 
> Cheers


One more thing, on form 80 there is a question of providing all the previous international travel details including home country. Do I have to provide evidence of those travelling such as visas or flight tickets and upload with form 80? 
Regards[/QUOTE]

Low

Just travel details at present
If there are just a few trips, you can upload the visa and immigration stamps
It’s your choice
I didn’t upload them and faced no problems 

Cheers


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

nhpa said:


> Hey you’ll need to send the PTE score via the Pearson website so DHA can verify your result. Attaching the PTE score report alone is not enough


I haven't sent my PTE test online, only I attached the document. 
Now I wanted to send it, but is shows me the following:
"A Score Report may only be sent to a recipient once. The Score Report has already been sent to Department of Home Affairs (DHA) - DHA - Visa Applications. Please remove the recipient(s) from the order."

But I never sent it before


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

vesnacerroni said:


> I haven't sent my PTE test online, only I attached the document.
> 
> Now I wanted to send it, but is shows me the following:
> 
> ...


If you have selected the options of"immigration to Australia and New Zealand" during the registration. The results are automatically sent.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

DDouza said:


> If you have selected the options of"immigration to Australia and New Zealand" during the registration. The results are automatically sent.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Oh, thank you. Yes, I have selected that option. But was never asked whether I wanted to be sent, perhaps they do it any how automatically...


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

3 DG totally today as per immitracker

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

I know there's no way to estimate the grant date, but there is proven method used in project management for estimates. Sharing here to get rough idea for estimated date from Lodgement. 

PERT calculates a weighted average as the PERT estimate by using the formula 

Pert Estimate = (Optimistic + (4 X Most Likely) + Pessimistic)/6

Taking the grant timelines after 30th November from immitracker till 4th Jan 

Optimistic - 173 days 
Most Likely - 210 days
Pessimistic - 249 days

As per pert estimate the estimated number of days comes out to be 210 days (7 months) from Lodgement date. 

Hope this estimate improves in coming weeks. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Does anyone know when DHA update their processing time estimate?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hamidd said:


> Does anyone know when DHA update their processing time estimate?


Every month around the 20th

Cheers


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

NB said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > That car is history now
> ...


 Low

Just travel details at present
If there are just a few trips, you can upload the visa and immigration stamps
It’s your choice
I didn’t upload them and faced no problems 

Cheers[/QUOTE]

Thank you so much 
Regards


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

pabna said:


> That car is history now
> You have to show current assets
> 
> Cheers



I am now totally confused here...do we need to submit bank details or property details ? I didnt show any of these documents..
As it wasnt asked while applying ...i mean whatever listed I just attached those...but I didn't see anywhere they mention about financial/property/bank balance details.. woried now..


I just attached :
1. Education documents 
2. Work Eperience letters
3. 2 payslips from employer ..each year..total i showed 20 payslips altogether.
4. Passport copies
5. Police clearance 
6. Skill Assessment 
7. Birth Certificate 
8. Form 80 ..thats all...


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

fromncr said:


> I know there's no way to estimate the grant date, but there is proven method used in project management for estimates. Sharing here to get rough idea for estimated date from Lodgement.
> 
> PERT calculates a weighted average as the PERT estimate by using the formula
> 
> ...


 interesting mate, my rocket is going towards pessimistic approach.. #235 days 😆


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

Leverd said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > That car is history now
> ...


Hi,
Since I have to prove my relationship with my spouse, i am uploading the property details that we have on our joint name.
Your case can be different so no worries 
Regards


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

Looks like they are prioritising onshore applicants . Out of all grants for 190 this week, only 2 are offshore .. rest are all onshore applicants.


----------



## puneets20 (Jan 3, 2019)

dragonqn said:


> Looks like they are prioritising onshore applicants . Out of all grants for 190 this week, only 2 are offshore .. rest are all onshore applicants.


Isn't it good that they at least are moving!! I applied around 80 days back and the 190 list has move only 30 days since then..


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Has anyone got a Direct Grant by providing 1,2 salary slips for a year for 3 consecutive years? Whereas, in the bank statement every month's salary credits transfer are duly mentioned for the 3 years. Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Has anyone got a Direct Grant by providing 1,2 salary slips for a year for 3 consecutive years? Whereas, in the bank statement every month's salary credits transfer are duly mentioned for the 3 years. Thanks.


I don’t understand the reluctance of the members to upload all the payslips 

If one doesn’t have them , I can understand, but after having them why upload only selected payslips, is beyond me

Cheers


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

fromncr said:


> I know there's no way to estimate the grant date, but there is proven method used in project management for estimates. Sharing here to get rough idea for estimated date from Lodgement.
> 
> PERT calculates a weighted average as the PERT estimate by using the formula
> 
> ...


Quite interesting - anything for peeps with CO contact


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

NB said:


> I don’t understand the reluctance of the members to upload all the payslips
> 
> If one doesn’t have them , I can understand, but after having them why upload only selected payslips, is beyond me
> 
> Cheers


Unfortunately, I Don't have all of them. My company provided a few for 1st,2nd year and all for the third year. Which I uploaded of course.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Unfortunately, I Don't have all of them. My company provided a few for 1st,2nd year and all for the third year. Which I uploaded of course.


If you don’t have them, there is nothing you can do about it

Asking experience of other members will not help as the co will look at your overall evidence before reaching a decision 
Each case is unique and cannot be juxtaposed on your case 

Cheers


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hello everyone,

So I have lodged yesterday my 190 visa, and afterwords, through my Immi profile I have obtained HAP Ids for me & my family. My question is now that I have HAP Ids, is there a timeframe where we should do them? We're traveling this weekend for holiday vacation, and we'll be back in 1 month time. Can we take health examinations then?


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> So I have lodged yesterday my 190 visa, and afterwords, through my Immi profile I have obtained HAP Ids for me & my family. My question is now that I have HAP Ids, is there a timeframe where we should do them? We're traveling this weekend for holiday vacation, and we'll be back in 1 month time. Can we take health examinations then?




Yes, no rush, you can wait till the time CO May contact you for health exam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

heretic87 said:


> Yes, no rush, you can wait till the time CO May contact you for health exam
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot for clarification!


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> So I have lodged yesterday my 190 visa, and afterwords, through my Immi profile I have obtained HAP Ids for me & my family. My question is now that I have HAP Ids, is there a timeframe where we should do them? We're traveling this weekend for holiday vacation, and we'll be back in 1 month time. Can we take health examinations then?


Dont worry take your time. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kangdeep14 (Jan 18, 2019)

Hey guys I need your help I lodged my visa on 15th Dec CO contacted me on 12th June for Spouse english evidence I submitted on 17th June
And now I have been moved to regional area and Started working there
Do I need to submit form 80 again ? Or anything in immi account?


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

Direct Grant today!
Hi All,
M very happy to announce that we, family of 3, offshore, have received a direct Grant today 😊
IED: 8 Aug 2020
Lodged: 29 Dec 2018, with all docs except medical.
Medical: 5 Jan 2019
Job code: 261312 (Dev programmer)
State: NSW

Thanks to everyone on this forum who kept me n my family hopeful 😊


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Hope one day I will say this
Visa lodgement date 29th April 2019

Regards,
bnetkunte

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Csp23 said:


> Direct Grant today!
> Hi All,
> M very happy to announce that we, family of 3, offshore, have received a direct Grant today 😊
> IED: 8 Aug 2020
> ...


Congrats, wonderful news!!! 

P.S. What is IED short for?


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

vesnacerroni said:


> Congrats, wonderful news!!!
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. What is IED short for?


Initial entry date

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> Initial entry date
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks! Does that mean that he must travel to Australia BEFORE that date?


----------



## GA007 (Aug 9, 2019)

*Waiting for 7 months now*

Hi guys, am new to expatforum, and wish to post my first query for some guidance from experienced lot - I got my 190 invite in mid Nov 2018, submitted application around 25 Dec 2018 (proceeding via a renowned consultant firm in Delhi), and completed all medicals/PCCs by 10 Mar 2019, yet no PR in hand, with the application status as "received". 

Then, got an ask from my CO recently around 24 Jul 2019, for some (seemingly redundant) docs such as color scan of passport (again), EPFO statement and (more) salary a/c statements from past. Submitted that promptly and status changed from "initial assessment" to "further assessment" now. 

Is this expected or is my case an outlier? Should I email/phone their office for some visibility?

Thanks,
GA


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

vesnacerroni said:


> Thanks! Does that mean that he must travel to Australia BEFORE that date?


Yes


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

GA007 said:


> Hi guys, am new to expatforum, and wish to post my first query for some guidance from experienced lot - I got my 190 invite in mid Nov 2018, submitted application around 25 Dec 2018 (proceeding via a renowned consultant firm in Delhi), and completed all medicals/PCCs by 10 Mar 2019, yet no PR in hand, with the application status as "received".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just have to wait. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

11 CO contacts, 9 grants in last 8 days (2nd aug onwards) for 190..

1 CO contact only, no grants for 189..

Definitely tides are changing for 190..

Indicative analysis only, next week extremely exciting


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

GA007 said:


> Hi guys, am new to expatforum, and wish to post my first query for some guidance from experienced lot - I got my 190 invite in mid Nov 2018, submitted application around 25 Dec 2018 (proceeding via a renowned consultant firm in Delhi), and completed all medicals/PCCs by 10 Mar 2019, yet no PR in hand, with the application status as "received".
> 
> Then, got an ask from my CO recently around 24 Jul 2019, for some (seemingly redundant) docs such as color scan of passport (again), EPFO statement and (more) salary a/c statements from past. Submitted that promptly and status changed from "initial assessment" to "further assessment" now.
> 
> ...



Hi GA,

You are in a good place right now as your status moved to further assessment. Every case is unique and the CO decides the requirements on a case by case basis. For certain applicants, there may not be any CO contact and get a Direct Grant (DG). 

I am in onshore and I have seen how people work here. Nobody wants to delay the process just for the sake of doing it. The immigration people want a clear application. If they want to get clarified on certain docs, then they ask for it. Sometimes they overlook as well, as some of the members here got impacted by overlooking docs.

Once you get a CO contact and after you submit the required docs, there will be a 28 day period to revert. Just wait for it and you can expect it to get cleared. 

All the best for your grant and wish you get your grant soon!

Thanks,
Sanjeev


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

vesnacerroni said:


> Thanks! Does that mean that he must travel to Australia BEFORE that date?


Yes all applicants included in the application. Applicable only for offshore applicants

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Csp23 (Nov 4, 2018)

vesnacerroni said:


> Csp23 said:
> 
> 
> > Direct Grant today!
> ...


Thanks! All the best to you 😊


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> Yes all applicants included in the application. Applicable only for offshore applicants
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

Aditya.bajaj said:


> 11 CO contacts, 9 grants in last 8 days (2nd aug onwards) for 190..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good sign .. hope grants also start coming at this speed. Fingers crossed ..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## shahdadpuri (Jan 27, 2018)

GA007 said:


> Thanks for sharing !!
> 
> Can I proactively upload EPFO documents in my case?
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shahdadpuri said:


> GA007 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing !!
> ...


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Can we use combination of signed/stamped bank statements for recent years and e-statements downloaded from bank portal for all previous years?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Can we use combination of signed/stamped bank statements for recent years and e-statements downloaded from bank portal for all previous years?


Not an issue

Cheers


----------



## gofor.gurpreet (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi guys, 

How long can it take to get grant after CO contact according to current trend?

In my case, it was just about sending PTE result from Pearson site, which I did same day and my status changed to Further Assessment. How long can it take to get grant in my case?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gofor.gurpreet said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> How long can it take to get grant after CO contact according to current trend?
> 
> In my case, it was just about sending PTE result from Pearson site, which I did same day and my status changed to Further Assessment. How long can it take to get grant in my case?


No one can predict a grant
There is no question of trend as each case is unique 
You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

gofor.gurpreet said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> How long can it take to get grant after CO contact according to current trend?
> 
> In my case, it was just about sending PTE result from Pearson site, which I did same day and my status changed to Further Assessment. How long can it take to get grant in my case?


How long have you been waiting since? Maybe 2 more weeks?

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## nztoaus (Oct 13, 2018)

Good Afternoon

I am applied for Victoria state nomination for 190. I am a New Zealand Citizen living in New Zealand. I was previously invited to apply for visa earlier this year but didn’t apply because of change of personal circumstances. However I have re-applied for victoria nomination last week. 

My question is in relation to police checks. I was previously a Indian citizen but i have been living in New Zealand from last 11 year and only went to India twice for 30 days each visit in last 11 years. 

Do i have to provide police checks from India?
I am aware that i will have to provide police checks from New Zealand. 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## tanyado (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi folks,

My agent lodged my 190 visa application last month. When it comes to health examination, the agent did not ask me about my health before filling in the question form in Emedical. They ticked No in the question regarding to Hep B/C meanwhile I have HepB and I declared from student visa to 485 visa. Now, do I have to ask my agent to correct anything before I am going to health exam at Bupa next week?

Thank so much for your advice.


----------



## Kangdeep14 (Jan 18, 2019)

Hey NB
I need your help I lodged my visa on 15th Dec CO contacted me on 12th June for Spouse english evidence I submitted on 17th June And now I have been moved to NSW and Started working there
Do I need to submit form 80 again ? Or anything in immi account?


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Great news.
> 
> Anyone here with the lodgement date of Feb'19.
> 
> ...


I have lodged on the 13th of Feb. DBA and still waiting..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

From information known to us, latest grant/co contact received is Jan14th
All of us beyond that are yet to hear anything

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nztoaus said:


> Good Afternoon
> 
> I am applied for Victoria state nomination for 190. I am a New Zealand Citizen living in New Zealand. I was previously invited to apply for visa earlier this year but didn’t apply because of change of personal circumstances. However I have re-applied for victoria nomination last week.
> 
> ...


You will have to provide Indian pcc as you are holding an Indian passport

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kangdeep14 said:


> Hey NB
> I need your help I lodged my visa on 15th Dec CO contacted me on 12th June for Spouse english evidence I submitted on 17th June And now I have been moved to NSW and Started working there
> Do I need to submit form 80 again ? Or anything in immi account?


Use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give your current address and contact details

Cheers


----------



## nztoaus (Oct 13, 2018)

NB said:


> nztoaus said:
> 
> 
> > Good Afternoon
> ...


Hi 

Thank you for your quick response. I do not hold indian passport anymore. Will i still have to provide PCC. 

Thanks


----------



## Dxb21 (Feb 25, 2019)

Let’s have Whatsapp group guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

NB said:


> Not an issue
> 
> Cheers


I've 6 years of total experience and claiming 5 years of work experience. I have recent 2 years statements signed from bank in hard copy and 2 full years E-statements downloaded from my email. However, I found only max 2-3 E-statements per year for the first 2 years in my email. Will it suffice?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> I've 6 years of total experience and claiming 5 years of work experience. I have recent 2 years statements signed from bank in hard copy and 2 full years E-statements downloaded from my email. However, I found only max 2-3 E-statements per year for the first 2 years in my email. Will it suffice?


Try to get all 
If you can’t, then just hope that the CO doesn’t insist on the missing statements
It depends on the CO and what all other evidence you have provided 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nztoaus said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you for your quick response. I do not hold indian passport anymore. Will i still have to provide PCC.
> 
> Thanks


Then probably not

Why did you go through the 190 route?
You were not eligible for the nz to Australia PR route ?
Cheers


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

NB said:


> Try to get all
> If you can’t, then just hope that the CO doesn’t insist on the missing statements
> It depends on the CO and what all other evidence you have provided
> 
> Cheers


Can I upload the remaining bank statements after lodging visa as it will some time to arrange from the bank and I need to pay visa fee within next few days.


----------



## ruwan7 (Jun 18, 2019)

In this part in the skill select EOI that says "how many family members?" Are are supposed to put the number of family members including the primary applicant or without the primary applicant?









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## nztoaus (Oct 13, 2018)

NB said:


> nztoaus said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Thank you for your help. NZ PR route to Australia is only for people who arrived before 2016, not for the new ones.

As a New Zealand citizen, i can live in Australia indefinitely but i cannot sponsor my parents for contributory residence visa; hence the reason why i am applying 190 visa.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## aussieak (Aug 11, 2019)

*While awaiting 190 VISA grant, my skill assessment may expire..*

Friends,
I have applied for 190 NSW Visa this april and my application status is in "Received" status. My ACS skill assessment is valid only until end of November.
Do I need to go for another skills assessment because I am sure my Visa application would not be processed until sometime next year basis the current processing timelines..

Appreciate your responses.

Thanks,
Akash


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

nztoaus said:


> Thank you for your help. NZ PR route to Australia is only for people who arrived before 2016, not for the new ones.
> 
> As a New Zealand citizen, i can live in Australia indefinitely but i cannot sponsor my parents for contributory residence visa; hence the reason why i am applying 190 visa.
> Thank you for your help.


I guess PCC is required only if we spend more than 12 months in a country.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aussieak said:


> Friends,
> I have applied for 190 NSW Visa this april and my application status is in "Received" status. My ACS skill assessment is valid only until end of November.
> Do I need to go for another skills assessment because I am sure my Visa application would not be processed until sometime next year basis the current processing timelines..
> 
> ...


Your ACS assessment needs to be valid only till the date you got the final invite from nsw
You need not renew it , irrespective of how much time it takes for processing in DHA 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

farrukh.rashid said:


> Can I upload the remaining bank statements after lodging visa as it will some time to arrange from the bank and I need to pay visa fee within next few days.


Yes
You can

Cheers


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi , I have a question for 190 expression of Interest. For 190 EOI do I need to create a new skill select user and apply separately ? Till now I have done the EOI from a single login for both 189 & 190 in NSW.


----------



## vk1234 (Jun 6, 2018)

peeps,
Does a 482 Visa which is granted after 190 is granted overrides 190 or 190 cannot be overridden by 482?
Appreciated Any links to this info as i hear different versions. I am in dilemma whether to initiate 482 via my employer since am worried about this overriding part.
I applied 190 on feb 10 2019
457 expiring on oct 5, 2019 with a bridging visa A.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

ParoP said:


> Hi , I have a question for 190 expression of Interest. For 190 EOI do I need to create a new skill select user and apply separately ? Till now I have done the EOI from a single login for both 189 & 190 in NSW.


Any number of EOI can be created using the same userid/pwd - as in same login

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ruwan7 (Jun 18, 2019)

Harini227 said:


> Any number of EOI can be created using the same userid/pwd - as in same login
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


How can you do that? I cannot find a place to add a new EOI without having to create a new login. Can you please describe how?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ruwan7 said:


> How can you do that? I cannot find a place to add a new EOI without having to create a new login. Can you please describe how?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


You have to create a new login for every new EOI you want to submit
You can use the same email id also as the EOI number is used as the primary check when logging in

Cheers


----------



## ruwan7 (Jun 18, 2019)

NB said:


> You have to create a new login for every new EOI you want to submit
> 
> You can use the same email id also as the EOI number is used as the primary check when logging in
> 
> ...


Yeah! That's how I have done. But that way you have different UN/PW for each EOI unlike mentioned by @harini227

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

ruwan7 said:


> Yeah! That's how I have done. But that way you have different UN/PW for each EOI unlike mentioned by @harini227
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Your Eoi number would be your login id. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rsujan (Jul 31, 2018)

@vk1234- latest visa will override any previous one. So if you get 190 grant earlier , go ahead and withdraw 482 application ASAP


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

ruwan7 said:


> Yeah! That's how I have done. But that way you have different UN/PW for each EOI unlike mentioned by @harini227
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Apologies, i meant same email Id. Your EOI number will be your login id

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

Harini227 said:


> Apologies, i meant same email Id. Your EOI number will be your login id
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Yeah I understand that. my question is as I submitted EOI for 189 & 190 together, so they have common login ID. Is it beneficial to create a separate EOI for 190 only? our point is 85 in 190 since 7th june, but no response yet. That's why I am trying to figure out if more importance is given to 190 EOI rather than 189 & 190 together. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ParoP said:


> Yeah I understand that. my question is as I submitted EOI for 189 & 190 together, so they have common login ID. Is it beneficial to create a separate EOI for 190 only? our point is 85 in 190 since 7th june, but no response yet. That's why I am trying to figure out if more importance is given to 190 EOI rather than 189 & 190 together. Thanks in advance.


You are not working in nsw as per your signature, so you are not eligible for nsw 190 under 261313
Does WA not sponsor 261313 ?

Cheers


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

NB said:


> You are not working in nsw as per your signature, so you are not eligible for nsw 190 under 261313
> Does WA not sponsor 261313 ?
> 
> Cheers


As per my knowledge NSW allows 190 from other states, after you got a PR then there is rule to work in NSW for 2 years, but no rules for applying. 2 of our friends has already got 190 from NSW in the years 2017, while they were in Perth. I know Victoria has a rule that for getting state sponsorship you will have to have a job in Victoria only.
WA only sponsors students from WA, no points for having job in WA.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ParoP said:


> As per my knowledge NSW allows 190 from other states, after you got a PR then there is rule to work in NSW for 2 years, but no rules for applying. 2 of our friends has already got 190 from NSW in the years 2017, while they were in Perth. I know Victoria has a rule that for getting state sponsorship you will have to have a job in Victoria only.
> WA only sponsors students from WA, no points for having job in WA.


This year they have introduced new restrictions in sponsorship 

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list

Some occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Occupation List (NSW 190 List) are now subject to an additional requirement for nomination by NSW.

The additional requirement for these occupations is to be living in NSW, and to have been employed in NSW for at least one year, in the nominated occupation.

These occupations are indicated on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List.

Unfortunately 261313 falls under this restricted category

I am really surprised that you were not aware of it 
It’s one of the most discussed topic on the forum

Cheers


----------



## gofor.gurpreet (Jul 8, 2019)

Its been just 4 days, lets see. thanks.


----------



## vk1234 (Jun 6, 2018)

rsujan said:


> @vk1234- latest visa will override any previous one. So if you get 190 grant earlier , go ahead and withdraw 482 application ASAP


Thanks. Do you have any link where this info is mentioned.


----------



## rsujan (Jul 31, 2018)

I don’t have any link but I have verified this by calling DHA helpline . I am getting my 482 processed as well and carefully monitoring the status.


----------



## vk1234 (Jun 6, 2018)

rsujan said:


> I don’t have any link but I have verified this by calling DHA helpline . I am getting my 482 processed as well and carefully monitoring the status.


 I dont know wy they do that. Crazy.. overriding visa with conditons with the one with no conditions.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

NB said:


> This year they have introduced new restrictions in sponsorship
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I really have no news about this new change. Most probably we were so sure about getting an invite in 189, that we didn't pay attention to 190 rule changes. Surprising met a migration agent last week also, and he never mentioned this change rather asked to apply another separate EOI.


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

any grants reported today??


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

srandha1 said:


> any grants reported today??


None...as per forums and trackers.


----------



## Honeypie (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi everyone.

Have always been silent in this thread and not an active mode.
This thread has been so insightful! Thanks everyone

Our family of 3 just received our grant today! 

190 (QLD) lodged 05/12/2018
Police Clearance 15/11/2018
Medical 27/12/2018

CO contact 27/05/2019
Replied CO 30/05/2019

Granted 12/08/2019
IED 12/08/2020

-------------------

My question - Initial entry date given by gov takes priority over the 1 year validity of police clearance?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Honeypie said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Have always been silent in this thread and not an active mode.
> This thread has been so insightful! Thanks everyone
> ...


Nowadays most applicants are getting 1 year IED irrespective of when their pcc or medicals are expiring
Anyways, the IED given in the grant is above everything else


Cheers


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

Honeypie said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of Congratulations ... 

what was your job code and what did co contacted for ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Honeypie said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats enjoy 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Honeypie said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Have always been silent in this thread and not an active mode.
> This thread has been so insightful! Thanks everyone
> ...


Many congratulations


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

There is more DG reported on immitracker - 15th jan lodged

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## richa93 (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi experts, I m a visa 190 holder (visa is activated, shifting permanently in Feb 2020) currently not in Australia. How can I sponsor a potential partner. If not right now can I sponsor my potential partner once I m in Australia. Is there a list of documents that I would need to provide..

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

richa93 said:


> Hi experts, I m a visa 190 holder (visa is activated, shifting permanently in Feb 2020) currently not in Australia. How can I sponsor a potential partner. If not right now can I sponsor my potential partner once I m in Australia. Is there a list of documents that I would need to provide..
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


This is where you start

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/partner-onshore

Cheers


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi Harini227.

Which tracker are you referring to? Can you please share the name of the tracker. 

Help appreciated.

Thanks!!


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Hi Harini227.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Immitracker

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Immitracker
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


I meant to say which tracker in the immitracker? Is this the one: 
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc190


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

keepcalm_tech said:


> I meant to say which tracker in the immitracker? Is this the one:
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc190


Yes exactly

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

matout said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea go ahead and do medical. You can ask your agent to generate hap id

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## archon92 (Jul 1, 2019)

Good morning everyone,

I and my wife have received our grants yesterday 12/08/2019.

I am currently onshore.

CO team: Adelaide

State: WA

ANZSCO Code:261312

Lodgement date:14/12/2018

Co contacted on 28/05/2019 for tax summary,bank statements and relationship evidence.

Responded on 24/06/2019.

Thank you everyone, though I have been a silent member of this group, the group has helped me a lot in keeping me hopes high.

As NB always says, each case is unique and the timeline for each case is based on the evidence submitted; based on my experience, today I feel this is 100% true. 


Be patient and hope for the best.
I wish you all get your grants quickly.

Take care and have a great day ahead.

Cheers,

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

archon92 said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> I and my wife have received our grants yesterday 12/08/2019.
> 
> ...


Congratulations...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Honeypie said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats can u please tell us ur CO name 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

archon92 said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> I and my wife have received our grants yesterday 12/08/2019.
> 
> ...


Congrats enjoy. 

So there are 2 cases contacted in late May and grant in early August. 
Around 2 months guys.

Hence, ~8 months for DG if any plus extra ~2 months if contact. Bloody hell they (immi) are doing a great job as promised with their global processing time. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## ramt (Feb 21, 2019)

archon92 said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> I and my wife have received our grants yesterday 12/08/2019.
> 
> ...


Congratulations... Can you please tell us what you have provided for "Relationship evidence"..... Will Marriage Certificate do ??


----------



## Saffa_Jake812 (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi all,

Just wanted to let you know that we received our grants today.

CO team: Adelaide

State: QLD

ANZSCO Code:263211

Lodgement date:22/11/2018

Co contact:23/05/2019 (Wife birth certificate, AFP check, Employment evidence)

Responded: 30/05/2019.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Saffa_Jake812 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats enjoy 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## David93 (Jul 23, 2019)

ramt said:


> archon92 said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone,
> ...





Many congratulations to you and to your family 
I just wanted to ask what documents you initially submitted for experience and what documents CO was asking


----------



## David93 (Jul 23, 2019)

Saffa_Jake812 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that we received our grants today.
> 
> ...



Many congratulations to you and to your family 
I just wanted to ask what documents you initially submitted for experience and what documents CO was asking


----------



## Saffa_Jake812 (Feb 18, 2019)

David93 said:


> Many congratulations to you and to your family
> I just wanted to ask what documents you initially submitted for experience and what documents CO was asking


- Australian tax returns
- Signed reference letters for all employers
- bank statements (1 for each year and employer)
- last 4 payslips
- most recent letter of appointment

The CO did not ask for anything specific, he just requested employment evidence and literally provided me with a copy and paste of employment evidence checklist from the home affairs website. I just re-uploaded everything and provided my overseas tax returns and additional bank statements. I also marked all of my evidence to show the CO where in the document the reference is for my evidence of employment.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Jan 17th lodgement - DG reported on immitracker

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> Jan 17th lodgement - DG reported on immitracker
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Anyone else pending before jan 17 NSW??


----------



## KTB (Mar 4, 2018)

*CO Contact - 15 Jan 2019 NSW*

Hello All,

NSW 15 Jan 19 lodged applicant. Received a CO contact for additional evidence of employment. On the 1st page it mentioned Bank Statement/ Tax documents. The last page which has request details contains others docs such as payslips, reference letters, superannuation docs etc
I provided the below docs as employement evidence on lodgement : Detailed reference letter, Contract letter, payreview, promotion letter and last 4 months payslips ( 2018).

I am unable to provide bank statements as my salary is received in cash. I do however have all the supporting payslips for the claimed period of employment Oct 2013 - current.

Can I re upload all the documents ref letter, contract,payreview, promotion and all my payslips to support the employment - Will this suffice?
I can also request from my company a letter stating that my salary is paid in cash. As I am in UAE we are tax free hence unable to provide tax docs.

I would appreciate if any of the members who may have faced similar situations or is aware of such from others could guide me. You valuable inputs are much appreciated. Also do you have any idea of the outcome if this is bank statement is no provided.

Code: 261112 - System Analyst
State: NSW
Lodgement Date: 15 Jan 2019
CO Contact: 13 Aug 2019
CO: Michael


----------



## KTB (Mar 4, 2018)

dragonqn said:


> Anyone else pending before jan 17 NSW??


Yes. Lodged 15 Jan 2019. Received CO contact on 13 August 2019.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KTB said:


> Hello All,
> 
> NSW 15 Jan 19 lodged applicant. Received a CO contact for additional evidence of employment. On the 1st page it mentioned Bank Statement/ Tax documents. The last page which has request details contains others docs such as payslips, reference letters, superannuation docs etc
> I provided the below docs as employement evidence on lodgement : Detailed reference letter, Contract letter, payreview, promotion letter and last 4 months payslips ( 2018).
> ...


That letter from the employer confirming cash payments for salary will be very helpful
You can also upload your visa pages confirming that you were working in UAE 
If you can get any appreciation letter from a client that will also be helpful 

Cheers


----------



## KTB (Mar 4, 2018)

NB said:


> That letter from the employer confirming cash payments for salary will be very helpful
> You can also upload your visa pages confirming that you were working in UAE
> If you can get any appreciation letter from a client that will also be helpful
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your prompt response NB. I will have my the salary letter prepared by my employer, would any one have a format used before.
I already did provide my UAE ID showing my residence.
I do remember an appreciation letter from a client sent to my company - will that copy suffice?

TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KTB said:


> Thanks for your prompt response NB. I will have my the salary letter prepared by my employer, would any one have a format used before.
> I already did provide my UAE ID showing my residence.
> I do remember an appreciation letter from a client sent to my company - will that copy suffice?
> 
> TIA


Every little bit helps
The grant is like a jigsaw puzzle 
The more the pieces you put in, the more clear the picture, and easier for the CO to approve

Cheers


----------



## archon92 (Jul 1, 2019)

David93 said:


> Many congratulations to you and to your family
> I just wanted to ask what documents you initially submitted for experience and what documents CO was asking


Hi,
Thank you.
I initially submitted payslips for my work experience. CO then asked for tax summary and bank statements.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## archon92 (Jul 1, 2019)

archon92 said:


> Hi,
> Thank you.
> I initially submitted payslips for my work experience. CO then asked for tax summary and bank statements.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I also submitted my job offer letter and a letter from my work stating all my duties.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Saffa_Jake812 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Jacq..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

dragonqn said:


> Anyone else pending before jan 17 NSW??


I mean anyone pending who lodged before 17th Jan in NSW without a CO Contact or Grant??


----------



## sunday82 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi, is there a forum for post grant relocating to Australia? If there is, can someone please share the link?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

KTB said:


> Hello All,
> 
> NSW 15 Jan 19 lodged applicant. Received a CO contact for additional evidence of employment. On the 1st page it mentioned Bank Statement/ Tax documents. The last page which has request details contains others docs such as payslips, reference letters, superannuation docs etc
> I provided the below docs as employement evidence on lodgement : Detailed reference letter, Contract letter, payreview, promotion letter and last 4 months payslips ( 2018).
> ...




Same CO contacted me on 23 July lodged on 23 dec 2018 contact was for baby's medical and spouse English 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTB (Mar 4, 2018)

Did you hear back? Or still waiting grant?


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

KTB said:


> Did you hear back? Or still waiting grant?




Still waiting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

nelutla said:


> Still waiting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better assume you will hear back from them in 3 months time after contact then.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Better assume you will hear back from them in 3 months time after contact then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk




Hope so wht about urs any update 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

nelutla said:


> Hope so wht about urs any update
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing yet. But the last 3 people granted here on the forum were all contacted in the end of May. So rest assured you will hear back in 3 months time.
My Indian friend applied for sc189 also got contact on 2nd of May for baby's doc and he was granted end of July.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Nothing yet. But the last 3 people granted here on the forum were all contacted in the end of May. So rest assured you will hear back in 3 months time.
> My Indian friend applied for sc189 also got contact on 2nd of May for baby's doc and he was granted end of July.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk




Yeah Iam not excepting before October, who was ur CO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

dragonqn said:


> Harini227 said:
> 
> 
> > Jan 17th lodgement - DG reported on immitracker
> ...


6th December 2018. No CO contact. Nothing.


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

SC190ASAP said:


> dragonqn said:
> 
> 
> > Harini227 said:
> ...


That’s a long wait .. I am sure the wait is frustrating. wish you a speedy grant


----------



## ramt (Feb 21, 2019)

Jan 15th lodgement - Grant reported on immitracker


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

nelutla said:


> Yeah Iam not excepting before October, who was ur CO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


David

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin92 (Aug 7, 2018)

*Business Analyst Long Waiting*

Hi everyone, 
This is my very first post in this forum.
I am just wondering if anyone here has their cases referred to the VACCU (visa applicant character consideration unit). 
I have lodged my application on 21/03/2018 and after 8 months of waiting, I have contacted the global unit to request an update and I was advised that my case is under assessment by VACCU. It has been 17 months now, still nothing. So if anyone had their case sent to VACCU before, could you please share the timeline it took.
Thanks so much.


----------



## David93 (Jul 23, 2019)

tintin92 said:


> Hi everyone,
> This is my very first post in this forum.
> I am just wondering if anyone here has their cases referred to the VACCU (visa applicant character consideration unit).
> I have lodged my application on 21/03/2018 and after 8 months of waiting, I have contacted the global unit to request an update and I was advised that my case is under assessment by VACCU. It has been 17 months now, still nothing. So if anyone had their case sent to VACCU before, could you please share the timeline it took.
> Thanks so much.



You Get CO contact or nothing


----------



## tintin92 (Aug 7, 2018)

David93 said:


> You Get CO contact or nothing


yeah I did get an assessment commence notice 4 months after lodgement date then 3 days later an request for form 80, which I already submitted on the date the the application. Then nothing untill now


----------



## David93 (Jul 23, 2019)

tintin92 said:


> David93 said:
> 
> 
> > You Get CO contact or nothing
> ...


When you lodge you application and when CO contacted you.. 
did you claim experience points if yes how many

Are onshore.. offshore candidate


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

tintin92 said:


> yeah I did get an assessment commence notice 4 months after lodgement date then 3 days later an request for form 80, which I already submitted on the date the the application. Then nothing untill now


Vital part of visa applicant character consideration is form 80/ PCC and CV. I think you can only keep updating them and wait for response. Good luck.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

tintin92 said:


> Hi everyone,
> This is my very first post in this forum.
> I am just wondering if anyone here has their cases referred to the VACCU (visa applicant character consideration unit).
> I have lodged my application on 21/03/2018 and after 8 months of waiting, I have contacted the global unit to request an update and I was advised that my case is under assessment by VACCU. It has been 17 months now, still nothing. So if anyone had their case sent to VACCU before, could you please share the timeline it took.
> Thanks so much.


Hey, I'm pretty much in the same boat, 15th month of waiting, last contact 1 year ago, also asked for form 80 eventhough it was already uploaded. Could you PM me?


----------



## tintin92 (Aug 7, 2018)

David93 said:


> When you lodge you application and when CO contacted you..
> did you claim experience points if yes how many
> 
> Are onshore.. offshore candidate


lodged 21/03/2018. contacted 4 months after lodgement date and not claiming any experience points.


----------



## tintin92 (Aug 7, 2018)

AlexOz said:


> Hey, I'm pretty much in the same boat, 15th month of waiting, last contact 1 year ago, also asked for form 80 eventhough it was already uploaded. Could you PM me?


Have u tried contacting them? I think your case has been with other agencies for other checks , thats why it is taking so long


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

tintin92 said:


> Have u tried contacting them? I think your case has been with other agencies for other checks, thats why it is taking so long


I did, but they never gave me any updates or detailed answer, except it's processing, nothing is required from your end.
So it could be anywhere including VACCU I guess.


----------



## tintin92 (Aug 7, 2018)

AlexOz said:


> I did, but they never gave me any updates or detailed answer, except it's processing, nothing is required from your end.
> So it could be anywhere including VACCU I guess.


The same to me, they tend to give a general response, recently I have made a complaint on the Home affair website stating that my case is over one year, and I have the right to same some sort of update, I also stated that I am concerned that my case is hidden somewhere due to technical issue. They finally reply and advise that my case is with VACCU. There is nothing much we could do but wait. 17 months and more to come is ridiculously long.


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

tintin92 said:


> The same to me, they tend to give a general response, recently I have made a complaint on the Home affair website stating that my case is over one year, and I have the right to same some sort of update, I also stated that I am concerned that my case is hidden somewhere due to technical issue. They finally reply and advise that my case is with VACCU. There is nothing much we could do but wait. 17 months and more to come is ridiculously long.


<*SNIP*> *see "Inappropriate content", See: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*

people there say this VACCU is quite a long-lasting process, can take 10-12 months average since your case has been referred to these guys


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AlexOz said:


> <*SNIP*>
> people there say this VACCU is quite a long-lasting process, can take 10-12 months average since your case has been referred to these guys


What is the full form for VACCU ?

Cheers


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

NB said:


> What is the full form for VACCU ?
> 
> Cheers


Visa applicant character consideration unit

As I understood from quick research they step in when HA are not sure if they should refuse or grant the visa


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi All,

I received CO contact for functional english for partner. Lodgement date is Jan 17.

I had already attached letter from School ( for std 5 to Std 12) stating instructions were in English. I thought it covers five years secondary education.Either CO overlooked it or it is not sufficient. 

I'm thinking to produce a letter from college as well as a reply to the CO.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

rhapsody said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received CO contact for functional english for partner. Lodgement date is Jan 17.
> 
> ...




Better to get letter from college and can u tell ur CO name 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AR4236 (Aug 14, 2019)

*Query on health assessment*

Hi NB and other experts here,

I and my wife had lodged our 190 application NSW on 30th nov 2018, received first CO contact on 24th May asking to upload form 815-health undertaking for me as my chest xray was abnormal in health assessment but medical was cleared after additional investigations were submitted from the hospital in Jan 2019.

Today we received another contact from CO asking for complete health examinations again for me even though all health assessments were submitted in Dec 2018 and cleared after additional investigations in Jan 2019!

If I login to immitracker its no longer showing no action needed for health assessment but showing health examinations required.

Should I do whole health assessment again now within like 9 months of the last one? Once it's done again have to go through the pain of additional investigations?? Is there anything else I can do to avoid this as I heard health assessment is valid for 12 months.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

AR4236 said:


> Hi NB and other experts here,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you aint sure what their request is wrong then you have to cooperate and do whatever they ask. Good luck pal

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## narendrasvyas (Apr 17, 2018)

rhapsody said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received CO contact for functional english for partner. Lodgement date is Jan 17.
> 
> ...


I think in Australia 1st std to 10th std is considered primary. So CO has asked for functional English proof again. Better to obtain letter from college and submit.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

AR4236 said:


> Hi NB and other experts here,
> 
> I and my wife had lodged our 190 application NSW on 30th nov 2018, received first CO contact on 24th May asking to upload form 815-health undertaking for me as my chest xray was abnormal in health assessment but medical was cleared after additional investigations were submitted from the hospital in Jan 2019.
> 
> ...


What my understanding is that people who sign 815, medical validity for them generally get reduced (not sure about the exact months). You got clearance in January only or you did complete the additional test in January ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rhapsody said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received CO contact for functional english for partner. Lodgement date is Jan 17.
> 
> ...


Did you submit the class 12 marksheet also ?
If so it’s probably just a case of overlooking by the CO
You can submit the same again and request him to accept it 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AR4236 said:


> Hi NB and other experts here,
> 
> I and my wife had lodged our 190 application NSW on 30th nov 2018, received first CO contact on 24th May asking to upload form 815-health undertaking for me as my chest xray was abnormal in health assessment but medical was cleared after additional investigations were submitted from the hospital in Jan 2019.
> 
> ...


Has the CO generated a new HAP ID for you ?
You can’t use the old one

Cheers


----------



## AR4236 (Aug 14, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> What my understanding is that people who sign 815, medical validity for them generally get reduced (not sure about the exact months). You got clearance in January only or you did complete the additional test in January ?


Hi Su_Shri

I completed the additional tests in January first week and clearance was done in Jan 3rd week


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

AR4236 said:


> Hi Su_Shri
> 
> I completed the additional tests in January first week and clearance was done in Jan 3rd week


I would suggest you to complete the test..As per Iscah, they do reduce the medical validity for 815.


----------



## AR4236 (Aug 14, 2019)

NB said:


> Has the CO generated a new HAP ID for you ?
> You can’t use the old one
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

I would need to generate a new referral letter for health assessment as per the instructions which i believe would indeed generate a new HAP ID.


----------



## coolcham (Aug 14, 2019)

*EOI for ICT Support Engineer OR 313112: ICT Customer Support Officer*

Hi house,
May I know if I can apply for EOI with below conditions of me. (probably Visa 190) 

.Age - 32
.Education - 2 Years IT diploma
.Experiences - Had done two jobs ( 1st job as IT tech for 5 years and 2nd job as IT specialist from 2016 till now. So total -8.5 years approximately)
.Married with 2 kids
IELTS (Listening 6.0 / Writing 5.5 / Speaking 6.5 / reading 6.5 = Overall 6.0)


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

coolcham said:


> Hi house,
> May I know if I can apply for EOI with below conditions of me. (probably Visa 190)
> 
> .Age - 32
> ...


You need to get your skill assessed from concern authority of your occupation and need to re-appear for English test as DOHA required 7 bands in each section to claim any points for language. (PTE is another English test that DOHA accept). 
Before you do this, roughly check your points you can claim from reliable visa agency online points calculator and see where you stand w r to the current ongoing trend in your occupation and then make a decision whether you want to spend the efforts in moving to Ausi.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Why is there no movement today

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## coolcham (Aug 14, 2019)

*coolcham*



tnk009 said:


> You need to get your skill assessed from concern authority of your occupation and need to re-appear for English test as DOHA required 7 bands in each section to claim any points for language. (PTE is another English test that DOHA accept).
> Before you do this, roughly check your points you can claim from reliable visa agency online points calculator and see where you stand w r to the current ongoing trend in your occupation and then make a decision whether you want to spend the efforts in moving to Aus.


Thank you tnk009 for the reply.
I have done my education and experiences assessment with ACS in 2017 and I got the report from them. Although my education equivalent to AQF Diploma
with a Major in computing, my experiences less at that time. But now I do have more than 3 years experiences with my current job as IT Specialist and also have 5 years experiences of my previous job role as IT Technician (this once was not considered by ACS and no idea why) 

So i m going to submit with ACS again and hope I will get additional points for my experiences.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Dry day today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Hi All,
I have a question regarding Medical tests. Any one in the forum who gave medical exam with physical limb issues and know the chances of grant. Our application has a minor (2 year old) with erbs palsy, its not a disability per say, the hand works partially and we are working on her hand strength every day at home. The kid can go to regular school , can write with her left hand. she only cannot lift her hand above 90 degrees. Also any auto immune conditions that have chances of rejection.. Thankyou..
Note - Visa is already applied with NSW state with 80 points. Wanted to go for medicals soon..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi All,
> I have a question regarding Medical tests. Any one in the forum who gave medical exam with physical limb issues and know the chances of grant. Our application has a minor (2 year old) with erbs palsy, its not a disability per say, the hand works partially and we are working on her hand strength every day at home. The kid can go to regular school , can write with her left hand. she only cannot lift her hand above 90 degrees. Also any auto immune conditions that have chances of rejection.. Thankyou..
> Note - Visa is already applied with NSW state with 80 points. Wanted to go for medicals soon..


It may be worth consulting with MARA agents with a reputation for helping clients navigate the health requirement - just sharing their names, I haven't had anything to do with them:

George Lombard

Peter Bollard

Cheers


----------



## Aus7 (Jun 13, 2018)

Passport complete scan.

Hello eveyone, Recently I have seen cases in immi tracker where CO contacted for complete passport scan. On asking one of the applicant, he replied that all pages scan including blank pages were asked. 

My question, generally we upload initial 2pages and last two pages or including the immigration stamp /visa pages. How about all of you? Is complete scan including blank pages is a recent requirement and should be additionly uploaded proactively for possible direct grant ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aus7 said:


> Passport complete scan.
> 
> Hello eveyone, Recently I have seen cases in immi tracker where CO contacted for complete passport scan. On asking one of the applicant, he replied that all pages scan including blank pages were asked.
> 
> My question, generally we upload initial 2pages and last two pages or including the immigration stamp /visa pages. How about all of you? Is complete scan including blank pages is a recent requirement and should be additionly uploaded proactively for possible direct grant ?


Don’t get paranoid and start uploading everything asked from other members 
Each case has its own circumstances and hence specific documents are asked
What you have uploaded is sufficient 

Cheers


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello 

How long it takes to appear the apply button on EOI after submitting the declaration letter? I've been waiting for more than a week. Any idea?

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pabna said:


> Hello
> 
> How long it takes to appear the apply button on EOI after submitting the declaration letter? I've been waiting for more than a week. Any idea?
> 
> Regards


You have to give more details about what you are asking 
what EOI and what declaration are you talking about ?

Cheers


----------



## Rashmuk (May 22, 2019)

Hi all....we received our grant today..
EOI submitted on Oct.. 
email approval Nov15 (NSW) & Invite received Dec
Lodgement date 18jan2019
Job code 261111
Good luck to everyone waiting 👍🏻


----------



## ntalam (Jul 27, 2018)

Rashmuk said:


> Hi all....we received our grant today..
> EOI submitted on Oct..
> email approval Nov15 (NSW) & Invite received Dec
> Lodgement date 18jan2019
> ...


Congrats!!!


----------



## dishant1711 (Aug 16, 2019)

*Grant Estimate*

hi All,

Need your advice on estimating the grant date for my case (single applicant) - 

Subclass 190 - NSW
Lodgement Date - 17th March 2019
Developer Programmer
75 points (including SS)

Thanks


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Rashmuk said:


> Hi all....we received our grant today..
> EOI submitted on Oct..
> email approval Nov15 (NSW) & Invite received Dec
> Lodgement date 18jan2019
> ...


Hi Rashmuk,

Congrats on your grant. Are you offshore, if so what is your IED.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Rashmuk said:


> Hi all....we received our grant today..
> EOI submitted on Oct..
> email approval Nov15 (NSW) & Invite received Dec
> Lodgement date 18jan2019
> ...


Congratulations....

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

Rashmuk said:


> Hi all....we received our grant today..
> EOI submitted on Oct..
> email approval Nov15 (NSW) & Invite received Dec
> Lodgement date 18jan2019
> ...


Congrats!! 

It seems almost like a 1-1 mapping for the grant day!


----------



## Rashmuk (May 22, 2019)

ThAnk you all..


----------



## Rashmuk (May 22, 2019)

Offshore! My husband is the main applicant



Harini227 said:


> Rashmuk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all....we received our grant today..
> ...


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Rashmuk said:


> Offshore! My husband is the main applicant


There would be an initial entry date mentioned on your grant letter for all applicants, would be helpful if you could share that

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Rashmuk (May 22, 2019)

He he yeah!missed it! Was in a hurry.. 
It’s one year from today(Aug 2020). 




Harini227 said:


> Rashmuk said:
> 
> 
> > Offshore! My husband is the main applicant
> ...


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

Hi, anyone here contacted by CO name ADAM? And does anyone know someone who got 190 rejected? If yes, on what grounds? Thanks!


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

NB said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...


Hi NB
I got NT nomination last week. There is a declaration letter CO asks you to submit then it takes at max 2 days to appear the apply visa button on EOI. However its been more than a week i am waiting. I was looking on another thread regarding this issue & all said 2 days. So dont know what to do.

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pabna said:


> Hi NB
> I got NT nomination last week. There is a declaration letter CO asks you to submit then it takes at max 2 days to appear the apply visa button on EOI. However its been more than a week i am waiting. I was looking on another thread regarding this issue & all said 2 days. So dont know what to do.
> 
> Regards


Did you Write back to them and check ?


Cheers


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

NB said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB
> ...


Yes & still waiting


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pabna said:


> Yes & still waiting


Call them up and ask
If you are offshore, you can use nymgo or some VOIP software 

Cheers


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

Rashmuk said:


> Hi all....we received our grant today..
> EOI submitted on Oct..
> email approval Nov15 (NSW) & Invite received Dec
> Lodgement date 18jan2019
> ...


Congratulations ...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shama Gupta (Apr 19, 2019)

Hi,

Can you please let me know if a person applies two EOIs, 189 and 190 NSW and if the 190 NSW is invited to apply.

Will 189 then still be valid or not?


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

Shama Gupta said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please let me know if a person applies two EOIs, 189 and 190 NSW and if the 190 NSW is invited to apply.
> 
> Will 189 then still be valid or not?


Since both 189 and 190 are in 2 different EOI's , getting an invitation for one of them will not have an impact on the other. You can still be invited to 189 if you are eligible.


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

Dear Seniors, I have query on which seek expert advice on what should be done.

I have submitted the following documents towards spouse functional english. 

- functional English certificate from college principal with medium of instruction as English
- Marksheets for post graduation for all years
- Degree Application receipt applied at University
- Transcript application receipt applied at University

We have applied for degree certificate for post grad and graduation from University around 5 months back but due already existing backlog of over 1 lakh degree certificates pending for issuance at University, not able to get the same issued. It is going to take time in issuance from over 1+ year.

Queries
- will above submitted docs suffice for the grant
- will non submission of degree certificate for spouse be a showstopper for grant 
- is there a way to mitigate the situation other then taking the English exam

Regards

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## perthsunil (Aug 20, 2018)

*Aug 2019 - Invite*

Hi, 

Any one got invite for 70 / 75 Points for S/W Engineer in Aug Invite.

Cheers,


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

fromncr said:


> Dear Seniors, I have query on which seek expert advice on what should be done.
> 
> I have submitted the following documents towards spouse functional english.
> 
> ...


Dear NB 

Please help and advice  with your inputs

Regards

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## anush98 (Jul 24, 2019)

Any 190 visa grant holders here actually emailed their relevant state that their visa got granted. Was looking through my emails and when we got our first email for successful nomination it states “All visa applicants must advise BSMQ of the outcome of your visa application by email to [email protected]. 

Do you think this is necessary as aren't all their systems linked?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anush98 said:


> Any 190 visa grant holders here actually emailed their relevant state that their visa got granted. Was looking through my emails and when we got our first email for successful nomination it states “All visa applicants must advise BSMQ of the outcome of your visa application by email to [email protected].
> 
> Do you think this is necessary as aren't all their systems linked?


You should follow the instructions given to you when you applied for SS
The states are now starting to enforce the SS conditions 

Cheers


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

fromncr said:


> Dear Seniors, I have query on which seek expert advice on what should be done.
> 
> I have submitted the following documents towards spouse functional english.
> 
> ...


Hi,

- will above submitted docs suffice for the grant
- For functional English, unless CO is asking for English test results, i believe college certificate is fair enough.
- will non submission of degree certificate for spouse be a showstopper for grant
- Are you claiming points for partner? if yes, maybe they can look for evidence for the same I guess. People, provide your thoughts!
- is there a way to mitigate the situation other than taking the English exam - Unless asked by CO, you don't have to worry about that now. Every case is unique and don't get panicked by other's CO requirements.


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

sanjeevkumarrao said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

In case of delay in providing degree certificate, you can request Registrar to issue "Provisional Degree Certificate (PDC)" stating the reasons. It is essential to provide Qualifications requirements that the said degree course was completed through marksheets and degree certificate. Mention separately to CO in a letter why PDC is submitted.

Cheers!



Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

Maximus said:


> Hi,
> 
> In case of delay in providing degree certificate, you can request Registrar to issue "Provisional Degree Certificate (PDC)" stating the reasons. It is essential to provide Qualifications requirements that the said degree course was completed through marksheets and degree certificate. Mention separately to CO in a letter why PDC is submitted.
> 
> ...


Thank you Maximus. I will try arranging the provisional degree.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

sanjeevkumarrao said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not claiming any points for spouse. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

189 - 3 CO contacts / 2 grants reported since 2nd August. In the same time, 190 - 18 CO contacts / 21 grants were reported. Next week more exciting.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Aditya.bajaj said:


> 189 - 3 CO contacts / 2 grants reported since 2nd August. In the same time, 190 - 18 CO contacts / 21 grants were reported. Next week more exciting.


Yup very excited

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Yup very excited
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk




Any update 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

nelutla said:


> Any update
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing yet nelutla. Hey after September when states stop accepting new 489s then 190 processing will be faster considerably. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Nothing yet nelutla. Hey after September when states stop accepting new 489s then 190 processing will be faster considerably.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk




Hope so 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi Everyone, 

Is anyone in the group received 190 visa for Marketing Specialist occupation? I need to ask something about Employment experience. Thanks


----------



## Ishtiaqkhan (May 25, 2018)

Hi,
I need to confirm 2 points from you guys. (i) Firstly, can I claim 10 points if my any family sponsored me.
(ii) Secondly, is it mandatory that sponsored family should have blood relative. (Can we use our 2nd cousin OR family friends).

Thanks,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ishtiaqkhan said:


> Hi,
> I need to confirm 2 points from you guys. (i) Firstly, can I claim 10 points if my any family sponsored me.
> (ii) Secondly, is it mandatory that sponsored family should have blood relative. (Can we use our 2nd cousin OR family friends).
> 
> Thanks,


This is the thread for 190 visa
Please post in the 489 thread for better response 

Cheers


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

NB said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > Yes & still waiting
> ...


 Hi NB

It worked. Thank you so much 😃


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Rashmuk said:


> Hi all....we received our grant today..
> EOI submitted on Oct..
> email approval Nov15 (NSW) & Invite received Dec
> Lodgement date 18jan2019
> ...


Congratulations Rashmuk


----------



## khurram87 (Feb 24, 2019)

I lodged my 190 visa on 28th Feb 2019 and till date the status shows as "Submitted". 

Is this normal? 

Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

khurram87 said:


> I lodged my 190 visa on 28th Feb 2019 and till date the status shows as "Submitted".
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


There is an inexplicable delay in processing 190 applications 
So it’s quite normal

Cheers


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

khurram87 said:


> I lodged my 190 visa on 28th Feb 2019 and till date the status shows as "Submitted".
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk




Yes, status will change to -

1. Commencement of assessment if CO chooses to show he has started to look at your application (COs don’t always do this), 

2. Initial assessment (if you receive CO contact)

3. Further assessment (once you respond to CO request)

4. Granted if all goes well

To summarize, 1 doesn’t always happen, 2 and 3 happen only in case of a CO contact


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puneets20 (Jan 3, 2019)

Aditya.bajaj said:


> 189 - 3 CO contacts / 2 grants reported since 2nd August. In the same time, 190 - 18 CO contacts / 21 grants were reported. Next week more exciting.


That is also because the number of invites sent to 189 dropped drastically post Feb.. they have already given grants to most of the applicants who logged before March..


----------



## RT_2019 (Dec 17, 2018)

Why are the 189 March Applications not getting grants at all? Is there an expected date for the queue to start moving?


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

RT_2019 said:


> Why are the 189 March Applications not getting grants at all? Is there an expected date for the queue to start moving?




The end of last financial year (June 2019), 189 grants were in full swing. 189 quota has now gone down to ~ 18k vs. ~44k from last financial year. Otherwise too, around this time of the year, 189 grants really slow down.

I’m assuming, some of the manpower has now moved to 190.

In any case, these are just informed guesses, all you can do is be patient and wait.


----------



## khurram87 (Feb 24, 2019)

heretic87 said:


> Yes, status will change to -
> 
> 1. Commencement of assessment if CO chooses to show he has started to look at your application (COs don’t always do this),
> 
> ...


Thanks. 

Fingers crossed. Have already completed 170 days since visa lodgement. 

Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

I think it should be “received” rather than submitted . But experts can confirm if that is normal or not . Mine changed to received in a day or 2 after submission I guess


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

khurram87 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Fingers crossed. Have already completed 170 days since visa lodgement.
> 
> Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


Did you make payment yet?

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## khurram87 (Feb 24, 2019)

congian911 said:


> Did you make payment yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Payment has to be made upon visa lodgement. Isn't it? 

I lodged visa and paid for it on 28th February 2019.

Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

khurram87 said:


> Payment has to be made upon visa lodgement. Isn't it?
> 
> I lodged visa and paid for it on 28th February 2019.
> 
> Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


Ok then keep the receipt. You're good to go. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi Everyone, 
Is anyone in the group received 190 visa with work experience? I need to ask something about Employment experience. I have 18 months of experience as Marketing and assessment authority deduct one year as requirement and state that 6 months as related occupation. My question is this- in skill select if i provide all 18 months experience detail and next question is “if occupation is related to nominated occupation” what should i say Yes or No. if i click yes i will be awarded with 5 points as experience is more than one year however i cannot claim the points as per skill assessment letter. Please help me, i am so confused. Already called to department but no answer received so far. Thanks


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Nav23 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Is anyone in the group received 190 visa with work experience? I need to ask something about Employment experience. I have 18 months of experience as Marketing and assessment authority deduct one year as requirement and state that 6 months as related occupation. My question is this- in skill select if i provide all 18 months experience detail and next question is “if occupation is related to nominated occupation” what should i say Yes or No. if i click yes i will be awarded with 5 points as experience is more than one year however i cannot claim the points as per skill assessment letter. Please help me, i am so confused. Already called to department but no answer received so far. Thanks


If assessment authority did not recognise your experience then be careful in claiming the points for unaccounted experience in your EOI/Visa lodge as DoHA will not consider it which will result in deviation in your points from what you have claimed and your visa application might be rejected.
DoHA will only consider your experience period which was assessed and approved by assessment authority.


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hey experts,

Its been more then 9 months since lodgement and 6 months since co contact that i am waiting for the grant. my agent also wrote an suggestion/feedback on the site. There is no response on that feedback. I am at a tricky situation as i have a job in hand and if i dont get the grant with in two week. I might lose that opportunity.
should i call them at the number provided on the site.. will that be helpfull or chasing them to much can hamper my case?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Harish Singh (Apr 13, 2017)

srandha1 said:


> Hey experts,
> 
> Its been more then 9 months since lodgement and 6 months since co contact that i am waiting for the grant. my agent also wrote an suggestion/feedback on the site. There is no response on that feedback. I am at a tricky situation as i have a job in hand and if i dont get the grant with in two week. I might lose that opportunity.
> should i call them at the number provided on the site.. will that be helpfull or chasing them to much can hamper my case?
> ...





It seems you and me on the same boat. I have also lodged 190 on 18th Nov, but CO contacted me on 21st June.
Still waiting......

Tks
Hari


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Harish Singh said:


> It seems you and me on the same boat. I have also lodged 190 on 18th Nov, but CO contacted me on 21st June.
> 
> Still waiting......
> 
> ...




CO name 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

srandha1 said:


> Hey experts,
> 
> Its been more then 9 months since lodgement and 6 months since co contact that i am waiting for the grant. my agent also wrote an suggestion/feedback on the site. There is no response on that feedback. I am at a tricky situation as i have a job in hand and if i dont get the grant with in two week. I might lose that opportunity.
> should i call them at the number provided on the site.. will that be helpfull or chasing them to much can hamper my case?
> ...




Hey!

What did the CO ask you for?

When did you respond with the information?

They generally don’t speed up processing for reasons such as jobs but maybe the above information I asked for may give a legitimate reason to speed your grant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Harish Singh said:


> srandha1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey experts,
> ...


what was the query? and co name mine is christy


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

heretic87 said:


> srandha1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey experts,
> ...


Co contact was for skill assessment certificate and pte score.. both were in the original application.. co asked to provide attested skill assessment report.. i replied back with the information on the same day.


----------



## David93 (Jul 23, 2019)

srandha1 said:


> Harish Singh said:
> 
> 
> > srandha1 said:
> ...




I am also on same Boat my CO assign me on 7th may lodgement date 16 November 
Please people update on forum as soon as you get grant


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

srandha1 said:


> Co contact was for skill assessment certificate and pte score.. both were in the original application.. co asked to provide attested skill assessment report.. i replied back with the information on the same day.




You can resend feedback stating that you were asked for the same information twice and your application hasn’t moved since. If it doesn’t ask for the skill assessment to be attested, then specifically mention that since I don’t remember that being a requirement.

Leave it more like a feedback than a complaint and slip in the fact that you have been waiting with your job offer as well (but certainly don’t make it your primary point of contention).

Also, you can do this yourself rather than ask your agent to write one for you. It may be more personal coming from you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harish Singh (Apr 13, 2017)

nelutla said:


> CO name
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do not know....

How i can find ? By knowing, will it help in speedy grant ?

tks
Hari


----------



## Harish Singh (Apr 13, 2017)

srandha1 said:


> what was the query? and co name mine is christy


Query : They demanded more evidence of my past employment, and PF statements.

Tks
Hari


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

No movement reported today 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> No movement reported today
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Ya no movement... disappointing 😣


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Nov 28th lodged - DG on aug 14th
This seems scary than no movement

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> Nov 28th lodged - DG on aug 14th
> This seems scary than no movement
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


What is so scary ?

Cheers


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi everyone/ @NB, 

There is an ongoing degree assessed by the assessing authority and I have claimed point for that & left the completion date blank on EOI. However, on the education history section in immiaccount, I cant move forward leaving the completion date blank. Including back date means I have already completed which I haven't. It's taking future dates. So Include any future date?? Any suggestion??

Best regards


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

NB said:


> What is so scary ?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Endless wait

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## muffin11 (Jan 12, 2019)

Nav23 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Is anyone in the group received 190 visa with work experience? I need to ask something about Employment experience. I have 18 months of experience as Marketing and assessment authority deduct one year as requirement and state that 6 months as related occupation. My question is this- in skill select if i provide all 18 months experience detail and next question is “if occupation is related to nominated occupation” what should i say Yes or No. if i click yes i will be awarded with 5 points as experience is more than one year however i cannot claim the points as per skill assessment letter. Please help me, i am so confused. Already called to department but no answer received so far. Thanks


Hi Nav23,

I was also a bit confused on the dates to fill, but if you click on the small question mark that appears above many of the fields, it explains that all the dates have to be as per the skills / employment assessment and the 'Date Deemed Skilled'. Here is a part of the text:
IMPORTANT: Clients who have an opinion on their skilled employment from the relevant assessing authority should enter employment periods as specified on the letter from the assessing authority.
So my suggestion is to key in the dates as per the assessment letter and then select Yes.


----------



## nikhilpatel1988 (May 2, 2018)

Nav23 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Is anyone in the group received 190 visa with work experience? I need to ask something about Employment experience. I have 18 months of experience as Marketing and assessment authority deduct one year as requirement and state that 6 months as related occupation. My question is this- in skill select if i provide all 18 months experience detail and next question is “if occupation is related to nominated occupation” what should i say Yes or No. if i click yes i will be awarded with 5 points as experience is more than one year however i cannot claim the points as per skill assessment letter. Please help me, i am so confused. Already called to department but no answer received so far. Thanks



Hi Nav,

You have to mark one year experience as non-relevant, you can't claim that period, however, you can mark remaining 6 months as relevant in your EOI. However, you have to provide all the documents for 18 months of experience.

Are you at EOI stage or have been invited from any State?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pabna said:


> Hi everyone/ @NB,
> 
> There is an ongoing degree assessed by the assessing authority and I have claimed point for that & left the completion date blank on EOI. However, on the education history section in immiaccount, I cant move forward leaving the completion date blank. Including back date means I have already completed which I haven't. It's taking future dates. So Include any future date?? Any suggestion??
> 
> Best regards


I have no idea how cpa works

Normally you are allowed to claim points for education you have already completed , not that you will complete in future 

Cheers


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

nikhilpatel1988 said:


> Nav23 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone,
> ...


Thanks, I am EOI stage and waiting for canberra matrix result. As you said i have to mention not relevant for 1 year and 4 months as related. It means I have to do two different entries for same occupation? Actually 3 enteries because my skill assessment was done 4 months ago.


----------



## nikhilpatel1988 (May 2, 2018)

Nav23 said:


> Thanks, I am EOI stage and waiting for canberra matrix result. As you said i have to mention not relevant for 1 year and 4 months as related. It means I have to do two different entries for same occupation? Actually 3 enteries because my skill assessment was done 4 months ago.


Yes, but i think you getting confused, you can only claim experience which mentioned in the Skill Assessment Outcome, it will keep adding if you still working with the same company. Have you changed the company?


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

nikhilpatel1988 said:


> Nav23 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, I am EOI stage and waiting for canberra matrix result. As you said i have to mention not relevant for 1 year and 4 months as related. It means I have to do two different entries for same occupation? Actually 3 enteries because my skill assessment was done 4 months ago.
> ...


Yes I have changed the company. I worked there 4 more months and then changed company. Thanks

I dont want to claim points on my experience at all as i know in total it is less than 1 year and i need to get skill assessment again once it is 1 year again if i wanted to claim it. The only concern is that i dont want to provide incorrect information.


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

khurram87 said:


> Payment has to be made upon visa lodgement. Isn't it?
> 
> I lodged visa and paid for it on 28th February 2019.
> 
> Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


I my case it was submitted when I paid fees and received as soon as I submitted all documents.


----------



## nikhilpatel1988 (May 2, 2018)

Nav23 said:


> Yes I have changed the company. I worked there 4 more months and then changed company. Thanks


If you want to claim the current company experience then you need to reassess your skill.
If you don't want to claim that experience then mark it irrelevant and don't need reassessment.

NB has created an informative thread for all stages of 190 visa

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...02-my-2-bits-google-page-ranking-journey.html


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

NB said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone/ @NB,
> ...


Hi NB
I applied with all of my education doc & among them there is an ongoing degree. On the skill assessment letter, it is clearly said my ongoing degree is also considered to get the positive assessment. I am now worried as i am unable to leave the completion date blank on immiaccount. Dont know what to do. 
Regards


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

*Medical Examination*

Hi- Anyone from the forum recently gave their medical test with a kid between 2 to 5 years of age. I need some details.. I can message you privately

Thanks


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

muffin11 said:


> Hi Nav23,
> 
> I was also a bit confused on the dates to fill, but if you click on the small question mark that appears above many of the fields, it explains that all the dates have to be as per the skills / employment assessment and the 'Date Deemed Skilled'. Here is a part of the text:
> IMPORTANT: Clients who have an opinion on their skilled employment from the relevant assessing authority should enter employment periods as specified on the letter from the assessing authority.
> So my suggestion is to key in the dates as per the assessment letter and then select Yes.


Hi Muffin, Thanks for the reply. So, it means I can provide details as below:

Employment: Marketing____
Employer: ABCCompany
Dates: 01/18 to 12/18 - not related occupation as it is deducted. 

Employment: Marketing_____
Employer: ABCCopany (same)
Dates: 01/19 (deemed date as on skill assessment) to 6/19 (job end date however skill assessment letter issued on 04/19) - related occupation yes

Please confirm me. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

nikhilpatel1988 said:


> If you want to claim the current company experience then you need to reassess your skill.
> If you don't want to claim that experience then mark it irrelevant and don't need reassessment.
> 
> NB has created an informative thread for all stages of 190 visa
> ...


Thanks Nikhil.


----------



## HuiYu (Aug 19, 2019)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi- Anyone from the forum recently gave their medical test with a kid between 2 to 5 years of age. I need some details.. I can message you privately
> 
> Thanks



Me.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

HuiYu said:


> Me.


Thanks for responding, but for some reason , I am unable to send you a private message..is there a email ID I can use.. or a phone number if you don't mind so I can talk..

Thanks


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

No Changes to processing times for 190 subclass  Still 10-15 months


----------



## SD008 (Aug 20, 2019)

I dont think the timelines are updated for August yet.


----------



## rashwini (Nov 12, 2018)

Is there anyone in this group already with 190 visa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

rashwini said:


> Is there anyone in this group already with 190 visa
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes everyone is with 190 visa

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

congian911 said:


> Yes everyone is with 190 visa
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Many have received it already, and many more like me have lodged and waiting still. There are some others who are in the process of lodging and few others still waiting for invites

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Harini227 said:


> Many have received it already, and many more like me have lodged and waiting still. There are some others who are in the process of lodging and few others still waiting for invites
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


And pre-invites

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## humairamehboob84 (May 14, 2019)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi- Anyone from the forum recently gave their medical test with a kid between 2 to 5 years of age. I need some details.. I can message you privately
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Yes, i have done that recently. What do you want to know?

Regards

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

Updated: I just read your post on another thread. I am sorry I do not have any details that would help your specific query.

I hope someone is able to answer your question.



deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi- Anyone from the forum recently gave their medical test with a kid between 2 to 5 years of age. I need some details.. I can message you privately
> 
> Thanks


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

NB said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone/ @NB,
> ...


Hi NB
I import my student visa today on my 190 immiaccount. I found that my agent used the lodgement date as the completion date of my ongoing study during that time back in 2017.
I am still studying the same course. So now should I insert the lodgement date or use a future date?probably it will finish in 2021. However, there's no doc to prove that. And if I use lodgement date and CO asks for completion letter then also i wont have any evidence. Any suggestion now? Two way dilemma .
Regards
Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pabna said:


> Hi NB
> I import my student visa today on my 190 immiaccount. I found that my agent used the lodgement date as the completion date of my ongoing study during that time back in 2017.
> I am still studying the same course. So now should I insert the lodgement date or use a future date?probably it will finish in 2021. However, there's no doc to prove that. And if I use lodgement date and CO asks for completion letter then also i wont have any evidence. Any suggestion now? Two way dilemma .
> Regards
> Regards


You have a Immigration agent who has submitted your application 
Did you ask him what he has to say on this question?
Is th agent registered with Mara ?

Cheers


----------



## GA007 (Aug 9, 2019)

sanjeevkumarrao said:


> Hi GA,
> 
> You are in a good place right now as your status moved to further assessment. Every case is unique and the CO decides the requirements on a case by case basis. For certain applicants, there may not be any CO contact and get a Direct Grant (DG).
> 
> ...


Thank you, Sanjeev - your prompt guidance is much appreciated!


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

NB said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB
> ...


That was an education agent for my student visa so he's not registered with MARA. I import the student visa application of 2017. I'm applying myself for 190 visa not usimg any agent.

He's not even willing to share the form 80 details that he filled up during that time for my student visa. So if my form 80 details for 190 differs from the previous form 80 , will it be a problem for 190 visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pabna said:


> That was an education agent for my student visa so he's not registered with MARA. I import the student visa application of 2017. I'm applying myself for 190 visa not usimg any agent.
> 
> He's not even willing to share the form 80 details that he filled up during that time for my student visa. So if my form 80 details for 190 differs from the previous form 80 , will it be a problem for 190 visa?


If the details are different, of course it may cause problems

Cheers


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

NB said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > That was an education agent for my student visa so he's not registered with MARA. I import the student visa application of 2017. I'm applying myself for 190 visa not usimg any agent.
> ...


Details are almost similar. I am worried about the dates and months that the agent inserted.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pabna said:


> Details are almost similar. I am worried about the dates and months that the agent inserted.


Details,dates, all same
The form 80 is supposed to be identical to what you submitted earlier
You should mend your fences with the agent and part amicable, so that you can get all the previous application documents 

Cheers


----------



## Dip04 (Jun 23, 2019)

Finally CO contacted for medical examination after 258 days of wait.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Dip04 said:


> Finally CO contacted for medical examination after 258 days of wait.




CO name 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

@ Heretic

Anything from CO ?


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> @ Heretic
> 
> 
> 
> Anything from CO ?




Nothing yet, ~ 80 days since CO contact and I responded within a few days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

heretic87 said:


> Nothing yet, ~ 80 days since CO contact and I responded within a few days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here..was expecting some news from this week..BUT


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

pabna said:


> Hi NB
> I import my student visa today on my 190 immiaccount. I found that my agent used the lodgement date as the completion date of my ongoing study during that time back in 2017.
> I am still studying the same course. So now should I insert the lodgement date or use a future date?probably it will finish in 2021. However, there's no doc to prove that. And if I use lodgement date and CO asks for completion letter then also i wont have any evidence. Any suggestion now? Two way dilemma .
> Regards
> Regards


Hi Pabna,

I am working in an organisation since two years and still am working there.

But the from and to dates of this job are given as the first day of the job and the lodgement day respectively.

So this actually means that you are still persueing your education.

I went through an agent as well and this is what he said.

Regards,
Manu14143

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

manu14143 said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB
> ...


Thank you Manu . Now it makes sense why my agent input lodgement date to an ongoing study.
Regards


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

NB said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > Details are almost similar. I am worried about the dates and months that the agent inserted.
> ...


Hi NB
I talked to some of the students who came here using the same education agent and are already permanent resident. All of them said it doesn't matter as they got theirs without inputting the exact details. Pretty Weird!
Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pabna said:


> Hi NB
> I talked to some of the students who came here using the same education agent and are already permanent resident. All of them said it doesn't matter as they got theirs without inputting the exact details. Pretty Weird!
> Regards


Times have changed
The checks on each application has increased manifold 
So don’t relax and think that all is well

Cheers


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

pabna said:


> Hi NB
> I talked to some of the students who came here using the same education agent and are already permanent resident. All of them said it doesn't matter as they got theirs without inputting the exact details. Pretty Weird!
> Regards


Hehe that was once upon a time when people who hardly speak English were granted PR right after university graduation. Viva Australia. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## SD008 (Aug 20, 2019)

Guys, is there any 190 movements this week ?


----------



## Dip04 (Jun 23, 2019)

nelutla said:


> Dip04 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally CO contacted for medical examination after 258 days of wait.
> ...



My CO is Michael


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Dip04 said:


> My CO is Michael




Ok same co got me also submitted doc on 31 July 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

congian911 said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB
> ...


I am talking about last year.


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

NB said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB
> ...


All of them got PR last year. Anyway I am still poking the agent. 
Regards


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

SD008 said:


> Guys, is there any 190 movements this week ?


None reported so far.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> None reported so far.


This week is super dry


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Not much movement for 189 either, 3 grants though this week. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Dip04 (Jun 23, 2019)

nelutla said:


> Dip04 said:
> 
> 
> > My CO is Michael
> ...


What documents did he request you for? Will they again request for other documents after they requested for the first time?


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Dip04 said:


> What documents did he request you for? Will they again request for other documents after they requested for the first time?




Co generated hap I'd for my newly born baby and asked for spouse English evidence, they may request another time it completely depends on CO. Wht documents CO requested for u ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

nelutla said:


> Ok same co got me also submitted doc on 31 July
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We all know it's not his real name

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

congian911 said:


> We all know it's not his real name
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk




Ru sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> Not much movement for 189 either, 3 grants though this week.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


489 is moving these days


----------



## newww (Jul 9, 2019)

Hi everyone, we are currently waiting our visa since February and my wife is leaving her company next week. My question is, do I need to notify them or update my application? By the way, I am the main applicant. Thank you!


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

nelutla said:


> Ru sure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


David, Michael, Nico, Dominic, Nelutla... at least maybe the position number is correct 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

newww said:


> Hi everyone, we are currently waiting our visa since February and my wife is leaving her company next week. My question is, do I need to notify them or update my application? By the way, I am the main applicant. Thank you!


If you have claimed spouse points, then you should
Else not required

Cheers


----------



## newww (Jul 9, 2019)

NB said:


> newww said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, we are currently waiting our visa since February and my wife is leaving her company next week. My question is, do I need to notify them or update my application? By the way, I am the main applicant. Thank you!
> ...


Thanks NB


----------



## kamranhayat (Aug 31, 2018)

Dear @NB
I have submitted a visa application on 11 February.and later on, I submitted newborn baby form 1022 passport family registration certificate and birth certificate 3 months ago. My baby is not added yet to my application.
So my questions are when will be my baby added to the application and second, can the officer give me a direct grant? or baby medical is a must? third at what stage my experience will be verified?before adding the baby or after medical if the asked for it?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kamranhayat said:


> Dear @NB
> I have submitted a visa application on 11 February.and later on, I submitted newborn baby form 1022 passport family registration certificate and birth certificate 3 months ago. My baby is not added yet to my application.
> So my questions are when will be my baby added to the application and second, can the officer give me a direct grant? or baby medical is a must? third at what stage my experience will be verified?before adding the baby or after medical if the asked for it?


Once you have given the baby details in your application, your case cannot be processed till such time that the baby is added to your application and all the formalities like medicals etc for the baby are also cleared

3 months is a long time
The baby should have been added by now
Give a call to DHA and enquire
Experience can be verified at any stage before the grant
There is no fixed sequence and it depends on each CO working style

Cheers


----------



## Spin (Dec 10, 2018)

Any idea if someone gets an employment verification call in office then after that call how long does it take for grant??


----------



## bala.g (Feb 11, 2019)

Dip04 said:


> Finally CO contacted for medical examination after 258 days of wait.


Any idea what is the CO contact for? Any additional medical tests were asked?

Thanks


----------



## kamranhayat (Aug 31, 2018)

NB said:


> Once you have given the baby details in your application, your case cannot be processed till such time that the baby is added to your application and all the formalities like medicals etc for the baby are also cleared
> 
> 3 months is a long time
> The baby should have been added by now
> ...


That was quite a helpful reply. But how can they add baby if there is no case officer allotted to me yet? I think the baby will be added once case officer opens my application and see a change of circumstances form 1022 then i guess baby will be added.


----------



## Dxb21 (Feb 25, 2019)

Any accountant with 190 visa granted in january 2019 lodgement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kamranhayat said:


> That was quite a helpful reply. But how can they add baby if there is no case officer allotted to me yet? I think the baby will be added once case officer opens my application and see a change of circumstances form 1022 then i guess baby will be added.


You should have mentioned that in your post
Make a signature like most applicants have done to make it easy to understand your situation without having to ask 

Cheers


----------



## veerajthegreat (May 24, 2019)

If this keeps up how and when are they going to complete people who have applied from Feb till August? I thing visa processing timeframe will increase to 2 years or possibly more.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

veerajthegreat said:


> If this keeps up how and when are they going to complete people who have applied from Feb till August? I thing visa processing timeframe will increase to 2 years or possibly more.


Jan also is still pending, though few have got

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

Dxb21 said:


> Any accountant with 190 visa granted in january 2019 lodgement
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which date of January ?


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

kamranhayat said:


> Dear @NB
> I have submitted a visa application on 11 February.and later on, I submitted newborn baby form 1022 passport family registration certificate and birth certificate 3 months ago. My baby is not added yet to my application.
> So my questions are when will be my baby added to the application and second, can the officer give me a direct grant? or baby medical is a must? third at what stage my experience will be verified?before adding the baby or after medical if the asked for it?


We had similar issue.

I called them and they asked me to send all documents to them via email.
Baby's name was added within 3 days and Baby was granted bridging visa (as we are onshore). I think they responded us quickly as we were on-shore and cant travel outside Australia if they dont add baby in bridging visa visa.

2. Medicals were on paper till baby it 6 month old. Again I called them to generate HAP ID and they did in 2-3 days after adding baby in application. We went to local Australian GP and got medical certificate and baby was provided health clearance in next 2-3 days.

I am not sure if offshore procedure is different. Hope this helps.

PS: I have added all document in immi-account as well as emailed them to follow up. Though, I was receiving automatic reply, they had taken action in 2-3 days.


----------



## SD008 (Aug 20, 2019)

Achaldoshi said:


> We had similar issue.
> 
> I called them and they asked me to send all documents to them via email.
> Baby's name was added within 3 days and Baby was granted bridging visa (as we are onshore). I think they responded us quickly as we were on-shore and cant travel outside Australia if they dont add baby in bridging visa visa.
> ...


I am in a similar situation. I have lodged 190 on 8-Apr,2019 and then my baby was born. I have uploaded all the required documents in the application (1022. birth certificate and passport). My baby is yet to be added in the application as the CO is not yet assigned. 

Going by your experience, I think I should call them now to get my baby added and to get the bridging visa as well. I am at onshore.

The next thing is baby's medical. I have already uploaded a medical certificate from paediatrician. My qn to you is, do we need to generate HAP ID if baby is not yet 6 months ? Even if HAP ID is generated, BUPA will not do the medical examination until the baby is 6 months old.


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

SD008 said:


> I am in a similar situation. I have lodged 190 on 8-Apr,2019 and then my baby was born. I have uploaded all the required documents in the application (1022. birth certificate and passport). My baby is yet to be added in the application as the CO is not yet assigned.
> 
> Going by your experience, I think I should call them now to get my baby added and to get the bridging visa as well. I am at onshore.
> 
> The next thing is baby's medical. I have already uploaded a medical certificate from paediatrician. My qn to you is, do we need to generate HAP ID if baby is not yet 6 months ? Even if HAP ID is generated, BUPA will not do the medical examination until the baby is 6 months old.


There will be 2 steps for visa

1. Baby will be added to your current effective visa
2. Baby will be granted Bridging visa A (Not activated same as yourself)

For Medical:
1.HAP id will be generated as soon as Briding visa A is granted which means baby is part of application and you should be able to see his/her name in application

2. If baby is less than 6 month, you'll need to get Medical Certificate from GP/Hospital and attached in documents "other" and then send email to DHA about the same.

They will provide Health Clearance in system based on Medical Certificate (which is called Paper based medical examination). No need to go to Bupa.


----------



## SD008 (Aug 20, 2019)

Achaldoshi said:


> There will be 2 steps for visa
> 
> 1. Baby will be added to your current effective visa
> 2. Baby will be granted Bridging visa A (Not activated same as yourself)
> ...


Thank you for your reply.

My baby is already added to my existing visa (457). I just called them to get the bridging visa and the guy on the phone has asked me to submit a new form (form - 1436) to get the baby added to the 190 application. Once she is added, bridging visa will be issued. 

Did you also submit form 1436 ?

Can you let me know the mail id you used for communicating with them.


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

Nop, I submitted 1022 form along with Baby Birth certificate and current and Bridging visa documents.


----------



## cat_chanty (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi all,

I recently received a complete set of pf statement and want to upload it. Yet, I have already uploaded the same document with only some fragmented pages (all I had at that moment) during initial lodgement. 

Please advise me whether I have to make a statement in the "update us" part? Or simply attaching the documents is fine?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cat_chanty said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently received a complete set of pf statement and want to upload it. Yet, I have already uploaded the same document with only some fragmented pages (all I had at that moment) during initial lodgement.
> 
> ...


This is additional evidence
Not a change of circumstances 

Just upload the set again, but name it such that the CO can understand what it contains and can co relate it to the fragmented statements already uploaded

Cheers


----------



## Dip04 (Jun 23, 2019)

bala.g said:


> Dip04 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally CO contacted for medical examination after 258 days of wait.
> ...


Medical was expired so he wanted to be done again.


----------



## Spin (Dec 10, 2018)

Any idea if someone gets an employment verification call in office then after that call how long does it take for grant??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Spin said:


> Any idea if someone gets an employment verification call in office then after that call how long does it take for grant??


No one can predict

You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi, I need to know when the best time is for PCC and Medicals after lodging, as I have recently lodged the visa application without PCC, Medicals and Polio certificate.
Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

majidk said:


> Hi, I need to know when the best time is for PCC and Medicals after lodging, as I have recently lodged the visa application without PCC, Medicals and Polio certificate.
> Thanks.


Most members get all these done and submit a complete ready for decision application 

You should get all of them done and upload asap

Cheers


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

This is a dry week. no much movement..


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

sanjeevkumarrao said:


> This is a dry week. no much movement..


Its the calm*before storm my friend.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luckyorwhat (Aug 23, 2019)

Hello guys, please help. 

I have lodged my 189 application and I realize I need to submit PTE online verification through pearson online account. 

My test result (at the time of the invitation) was less than 36 months so it was valid for immigration purposes. However it is over 2 years old meaning I am UNABLE to request pte score verification! 

I am freaking out because what will happen to my application? Will the CO contact me and request for online verification and if I cant do that my application will be rejected? 

I am freaking out at the moment. If anyone know anyone in the same situation and has resolved it successfully please let me know. 

If I cancel my application now there is no way I can get the invitation again given the scores. I can take PTE again but I dont think I can get the invitation again!!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Its the calm*before storm my friend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


There are no storms when there is a famine

Cheers


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

Luckyorwhat said:


> Hello guys, please help.
> 
> I have lodged my 189 application and I realize I need to submit PTE online verification through pearson online account.
> 
> ...




I don’t think you can really help things at all. By the rules, your scores are valid, I’m not sure if rules say anything about scores being sent to the authorities. They will probably need to take a deeper look at your application which may delay your outcome a little but as long as your circumstances and scores are genuine, you shouldn’t be freaking out so much.

I’m sure it would be a good idea to write the exam again and be prepared to send them those scores (as long as you do as well as last time) if they ask for it. However, I wouldn’t be proactive in sharing those scores without them asking.

Edit: Also, a MARA agent would be able to add great value here. Speak to an agent and see if they can be of help, if so, do engage them.

Cheers and all the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

heretic87 said:


> I don’t think you can really help things at all. By the rules, your scores are valid, I’m not sure if rules say anything about scores being sent to the authorities. They will probably need to take a deeper look at your application which may delay your outcome a little but as long as your circumstances and scores are genuine, you shouldn’t be freaking out so much.
> 
> I’m sure it would be a good idea to write the exam again and be prepared to send them those scores (as long as you do as well as last time) if they ask for it. However, I wouldn’t be proactive in sharing those scores without them asking.
> 
> ...


Taking the exam again doesn’t really help, because the test scores have to be valid on the date of the invite
Any post dated result will not serve the purpose 
If the CO is so sympathetic, he will accept the original PTEA score itself

Cheers


----------



## Dxb21 (Feb 25, 2019)

Achaldoshi said:


> Which date of January ?




Any date sir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singhpx7 (Oct 25, 2018)

Hello Friends,

I have lodged my Visa 190 SS for NSW on 8th June under 261313 occupation code. Since then, it has been 76 days.

Has anyone received the grant recently? 
What is the trend these days for NSW Grant?
What is the average turn around time should be expected for the Grant?

Please throw some light.


----------



## Rising Star (Jul 22, 2019)

singhpx7 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have lodged my Visa 190 SS for NSW on 8th June under 261313 occupation code. Since then, it has been 76 days.
> 
> ...


make yourself comfortable my friend, we're still stuck at mid january


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

singhpx7 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have lodged my Visa 190 SS for NSW on 8th June under 261313 occupation code. Since then, it has been 76 days.
> 
> ...


Many of us have lodged early this year, while many in 2018 have been waiting. 

With your date of June, stay patient and carry on life with normalcy. Also you should remember that the timelines are now hovering between 10-15 months from the date of lodging your PR application.

Good luck to you and all of us on the wait 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luckyorwhat (Aug 23, 2019)

heretic87 said:


> I don’t think you can really help things at all. By the rules, your scores are valid, I’m not sure if rules say anything about scores being sent to the authorities. They will probably need to take a deeper look at your application which may delay your outcome a little but as long as your circumstances and scores are genuine, you shouldn’t be freaking out so much.
> 
> I’m sure it would be a good idea to write the exam again and be prepared to send them those scores (as long as you do as well as last time) if they ask for it. However, I wouldn’t be proactive in sharing those scores without them asking.
> 
> ...



Hello my friend, 

Yes at the time of the invitation, everything was valid ( skills assessment less than 2 years old, pte less than 3 years old, Py & naati less than 1 year old). 

So I did meet all the requirement according to the law. So how can a CO reject my application just because I failed to send my PTE online verification because it is over 2 years old? 

I did take the PTE again after lodging the application because I was thinking maybe the CO may contact me for this, but I did not submit the 2nd PTE because it was after the date of the invitation. But yes, I was able to get the same scores but i dont think it is much proof. 

What do you think i should do? I have been speaking to several MARAs but it seems to be mixed response since they said this is a rare case (FML) 

So my question is: DoI really need to cancel my application that was already lodged, or do I just wait for a CO contact. Will there be a chance my application is rejected???


----------



## hussdog (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi all,
Immitracker is showing few grants/CO contacts in last May, March and Feb. Would these be genuine ones? As they are not consistent with the rest which show that immigration are still processing January's applications. 

Regards,


----------



## hussdog (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi all,
Immitracker is showing few grants/CO contacts in last May, March and Feb. Would these be genuine ones? As they are not consistent with the rest which show that immigration are still processing January's applications. 

Regards,


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Luckyorwhat said:


> Hello my friend,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it is good then. Your pte was still valid at time of invite. 
Don't wory too much. From what I remember there were cases where CO asked for new PTE scores because submitted one had been more than 2 years. 


Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

congian911 said:


> So it is good then. Your pte was still valid at time of invite.
> Don't wory too much. From what I remember there were cases where CO asked for new PTE scores because submitted one had been more than 2 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Can you give me one link where a member has posted that he has been allowed to submit a new Pte score after being invited, as the earlier one had expired ?
I am not talking about functional English evidence

Cheers


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

Those people just got really lucky. Grant is not done in an orderly fashion , it is picked randomly and depending on how well the documentation is done, grant will be given faster .


hussdog said:


> Hi all,
> Immitracker is showing few grants/CO contacts in last May, March and Feb. Would these be genuine ones? As they are not consistent with the rest which show that immigration are still processing January's applications.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

NB said:


> Can you give me one link where a member has posted that he has been allowed to submit a new Pte score after being invited, as the earlier one had expired ?
> 
> I am not talking about functional English evidence
> 
> ...


No it wasn't that the CO allowed the applicant to submit new score. They demanded it. Was posted on some random fb groups about immigration that you can check for yourself. 
If this was true then by no means CO was being easy. Imagine someone who is struggling with PTE to finally achieve 79+ and then they ask him to sit the test again because it's more than 2 years.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

congian911 said:


> No it wasn't that the CO allowed the applicant to submit new score. They demanded it. Was posted on some random fb groups about immigration that you can check for yourself.
> If this was true then by no means CO was being easy. Imagine someone who is struggling with PTE to finally achieve 79+ and then they ask him to sit the test again because it's more than 2 years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk




I guess you’re referring to below post. Iscah contacted PTE to clarify this. 

https://www.facebook.com/iscah.migration/posts/2285486264870709/




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

NB said:


> majidk said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I need to know when the best time is for PCC and Medicals after lodging, as I have recently lodged the visa application without PCC, Medicals and Polio certificate.
> ...


Since this is the 190 visa thread I assume majidk is asking for 190, which doesn't offer doing medicals in advance at all, so nb's answer might not apply here.
I asked George Lombard back in May when it's best to do medicals and he said do it within a few weeks after lodgment. But back then processing times were 9-11 months I think. With current 10-15 months you might be better off doing medicals within a few months instead of weeks.


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

Luckyorwhat said:


> Hello my friend,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree with NB and you, the new PTE score will add little to no value but I hope it won’t harm in case CO reaches out to you regarding scores.

Arguments for canceling and reapplying -
1. You have very high points and are confident of being invited again 
2. There is a remote possibility of being barred from applying for an Australian visa if your application is rejected

Arguments for not canceling -
1. You can substantiate your result through all other ways other than the official PTE scores (think PTE application, your copy of result, written correspondence with PTE requesting them to send your scores and them confirming they can’t)
2. You are ok for a prolonged timeline to the decision on your application
3. You don’t lose your spot in the que or the money you have paid for lodging

There may be other criteria that weigh on your mind which you can add to one or both of the situation. There’s no right answer to your question. Obviously canceling and reapplying (if you are sure you will be invited again) is the safest option.

Discuss your case in detail with those MARA agents who have been receptive to your query and engage if you think they can add value.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luckyorwhat (Aug 23, 2019)

heretic87 said:


> I agree with NB and you, the new PTE score will add little to no value but I hope it won’t harm in case CO reaches out to you regarding scores.
> 
> Arguments for canceling and reapplying -
> 1. You have very high points and are confident of being invited again
> ...


Hello friend, 

My question is, how can a CO reject my application just because I failed to submit my PTE online verification because it is over 2 years old, when there is literally no fundamental legal basis for this? Like there is literally no law that allows that?

Like can a CO say: "hey, I am going to reject your application because you didnt send your PTE online verification, even though you met all the requirements and your PTE test result was valid (less than 3 years) at the date of the invitation"??? 

I have met all the legal requirements, this is more of an admin problem. Plus Ielts doesnt have online verification anywayz? What happen to people with Ielts scores? 

Also for my case, it is highly unlikely I can get invited again due to the current points, and if I want to get invited again I need to claim more points like employment and it is riskier as well


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Luckyorwhat said:


> Hello friend,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too long didn't read but I suggest you to chill. What's done is done. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Lucky,

There are two sides to this issue.

1) Your point of view - I have completed the PTE and got required scores and the department didn't grant my visa for the two years where my score was valid. At least, a CCO should have got assigned to my case and validated the score before it got expired.
- In this case, as Rahul_aus pointed out, the department may connect with PTE in the backend without asking you to write again to verify the results and everything goes well.

2) From the DHA point of view - What if the uploaded PDF might be forged? what if to gain points and invitation, the applicant photoshopped a backdated result and we are not able to confirm.
- I think that is the sole reason, in PTE itself they ask us to send the scores to respective authorities for verification. I agree it is a small checkbox. But still, I feel that responsibility lies with us.

Don't get into panic mode and turn your present days into hell. Unless CO comes back, don't worry about what they are going to ask for! You got the invite and you are into the queue. Enjoy the present moment. 

A quote which I liked today!

"Our anxiety does not come from thinking about the future, but from wanting to control it.

Khalil Gibran, writer, and artist."


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

sanjeevkumarrao said:


> Hi Lucky,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Agree with Sanjeev, that may DHA’s concern. It would be the applicants job to allay their concerns, just prepare for the worst and hope for the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luckyorwhat (Aug 23, 2019)

heretic87 said:


> Agree with Sanjeev, that may DHA’s concern. It would be the applicants job to allay their concerns, just prepare for the worst and hope for the best
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


but it would be extremely & unreasonably horrible for me if my application to be rejected when I have worked so so hard for it last 4 years and everything was valid and genuine at the date of the invitation? 

Just because I couldnt send PTE online verification my application might get rejected? 
Surely DHA can contact PTE about my results right? 

What do you mean prepare for the worst???


----------



## Salem87 (Nov 29, 2018)

Hello Guys,

After reading the previous posts. I wonder what is right way to send PTE online verification to DHA.

I think this happenes during the PTE exam booking process when you choose the below options. Isn't it?

Important note for those applying for a visa to work or study in Australia or New Zealand: By ticking the relevant box you consent to Pearson allocating your score electronically to the Australian Department of Home Affairs (DHA) and/or Immigration New Zealand (INZ) for the purposesof administering the visa application process, including decisions on your visa.
I consent to my score being allocated to DHA (Australia)
I consent to my score being allocated to INZ (New Zealand)


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

Luckyorwhat said:


> but it would be extremely & unreasonably horrible for me if my application to be rejected when I have worked so so hard for it last 4 years and everything was valid and genuine at the date of the invitation?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




By that I mean prepare for a CO contact and have as much supporting evidence that you did write the exam more than 2 years ago and that you tried to contact PTE to send the scores to DHA but they haven’t been able to send it. Also, have attested or notarized copies of your results ready in case CO requests further verification.

Remember, if CO contacts for PTE score, you will have 1 month to respond. So be prepared with all backup documents.

And yes I agree, they shouldn’t penalize you with a negative outcome, but they may scrutinize your scores further.

Don’t stress much about it, but prepare a solid paper trail in case CO reached out to you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luckyorwhat (Aug 23, 2019)

heretic87 said:


> By that I mean prepare for a CO contact and have as much supporting evidence that you did write the exam more than 2 years ago and that you tried to contact PTE to send the scores to DHA but they haven’t been able to send it. Also, have attested or notarized copies of your results ready in case CO requests further verification.
> 
> Remember, if CO contacts for PTE score, you will have 1 month to respond. So be prepared with all backup documents.
> 
> ...


Hello, 

how can i have the copy of my PTE result notarized when it is simply a pdf copy from my account? lol 

yes, are you saying I need to contact pearson, and take screenshot of my conversation with them confirming that I have taken a test with them on which date with my ID and that they are unable to help me send my pte scores online to DHA? 

I would be happy if there is an option where CO can just contact PTE directly. 

This is been a very stupid mistake and I am so frustrated over this thing. 

Even with this evidence of my communication with pearson, is it enough for the CO? If I provide another PTE test result ( a new one with the date after the date of the invitation), will this be better or worse?


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

All of your questions can be answered by only one person! 

The Case Officer!!!!

Chill mate. Don't worry too much.


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi All,

if anyone know what happened to DHA 190 visa processing? why they are dead slow in this week? any public or local holidays or busy in other visas and ignoring 190 ???

Regrads///


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

sahir01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They just happen to hate us this time.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

Luckyorwhat said:


> heretic87 said:
> 
> 
> > By that I mean prepare for a CO contact and have as much supporting evidence that you did write the exam more than 2 years ago and that you tried to contact PTE to send the scores to DHA but they haven’t been able to send it. Also, have attested or notarized copies of your results ready in case CO requests further verification.
> ...


Have you tried calling Pearson? If you explain to them that the score is valid for 3 years for immigration purposes and kindly ask whether they could still send it to the DoHA, they might just do.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi there,

I applied for 190 visa 2 weeks ago. 

There is a possibility I might change job and take a new one in autumn. My question is the following: do I need to inform Home office about it? I don't claim any points for my current position.
Thanks


----------



## Zizu8808 (Aug 23, 2019)

Hello,

I have 2+ years NSW experience but I am currently offshore, I have applied for ANZSCO 261313 (Software Engineer) on 70 (Age: 30 , Edu : 15 , Eng: 20 ,Exp:5) + 5 (State).

Under the new Additional requirement, would my EOI be considered for NSW state sponsorship or do I need to be living in NSW?

Thanks


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

Vladroid said:


> Since this is the 190 visa thread I assume majidk is asking for 190, which doesn't offer doing medicals in advance at all, so nb's answer might not apply here.
> I asked George Lombard back in May when it's best to do medicals and he said do it within a few weeks after lodgment. But back then processing times were 9-11 months I think. With current 10-15 months you might be better off doing medicals within a few months instead of weeks.


What would be the worst case if I go for Medicals and PCC right now? Do they ask for fresh Medicals and PCC again when considering my application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

majidk said:


> What would be the worst case if I go for Medicals and PCC right now? Do they ask for fresh Medicals and PCC again when considering my application?


Very rarely are applicants asked to do the medical and pcc again, even if they have expired midway during processing
Moreover, now a days the IED is given of 1 year from the date of grant irrespective when the medicals and pcc are expiring 

But all said and done, the CO can ask you to get a fresh medical and pcc if he so desires 

Cheers


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello

I have a question regarding attachments. Can we delete an uploaded attachment before visa lodging? Below link says you can delete attachments in error prior to submitting. Just wanted to know whether it really works.

Regards

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/eplus/Pages/elp-h1075.aspx


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

pabna said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > pabna said:
> ...


Hi NB
Finally I got my previous form 80
Thanks


----------



## paras1484 (Apr 25, 2017)

Luckyorwhat said:


> Hello my friend,
> 
> Yes at the time of the invitation, everything was valid ( skills assessment less than 2 years old, pte less than 3 years old, Py & naati less than 1 year old).
> 
> ...



Hi Lucky,

I can imagine your anxiety levels as I faced a similar issue. My superior PTE scores were still valid at the time of lodging the visa application and still less than 2 years old but by the time I was contacted by the CO; the PTE scores crossed the 2 year mark and there was no option to send PTE scores to DHA through Pearson website. Here is what I did and you may do the same as well:

I wrote a letter of explanation to my CO/DHA and uploaded on to Immiaccount as my response to their query thereby making them aware of the whole scenario and shared with DHA a web link of my PTE scores with my user id and password in the letter of explanation itself so that the CO is able to verify my English language points claim first hand. I mean you can't be more direct than this and it is still as clean as it can get.

Though I am still waiting to hear from the CO again but I am pretty hopeful of the grant. I absolutely do not think that your application could be rejected by the CO due to this reason. I hope you find this helpful. All the very best for receiving the grant.

Regards
Paras


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

I've arranged E-Statements for the initial 3 years of experience, so should I take out colour prints and highlight salary credit or black & white prints will suffice?


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I applied for 190 visa 2 weeks ago.
> 
> ...


Anyone?


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

pabna said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a question regarding attachments. Can we delete an uploaded attachment before visa lodging? Below link says you can delete attachments in error prior to submitting. Just wanted to know whether it really works.
> 
> ...


Anyone?


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

pabna said:


> Anyone?


You can only upload a an update/corrected version. However you cannot delete any already attached document. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pabna said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a question regarding attachments. Can we delete an uploaded attachment before visa lodging? Below link says you can delete attachments in error prior to submitting. Just wanted to know whether it really works.
> 
> ...


I don’t think anyone has tried it
If you have still not submitted, you can try and post your experience 

Cheers


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

pabna said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a question regarding attachments. Can we delete an uploaded attachment before visa lodging? Below link says you can delete attachments in error prior to submitting. Just wanted to know whether it really works.
> 
> ...


Yes, we can do that. It worked for me. But, please note that it can be done only before submitting.


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

farrukh.rashid said:


> I've arranged E-Statements for the initial 3 years of experience, so should I take out colour prints and highlight salary credit or black & white prints will suffice?


If you have e-statements in pdf format, then open in some good pdf editor (like Nitro) and highlight the salary transactions and save. Upload the same pdf in immiaccount. Hope it helps.


----------



## Starwar (Aug 25, 2019)

*"Priority Processing for State nomination"*

Hello

My husband and I recently lodged our applications (July 28th 2019) with Vic state nomination under Sub class 190.
In the email sent to us when we got the nomination, there is a line stating that "The Department of Home Affairs provides state nominated skilled migrants with priority processing."

I think think this a generic sentence, but just out of curiosity anyone has an idea what this actually means? Based on their website it appears sub class 190 takes longer processing time than 189? So i don't think those applying with state nomination (190) actually has any "priority processing"?


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

Starwar said:


> Hello
> 
> My husband and I recently lodged our applications (July 28th 2019) with Vic state nomination under Sub class 190.
> In the email sent to us when we got the nomination, there is a line stating that "The Department of Home Affairs provides state nominated skilled migrants with priority processing."
> ...


Take it as a myth if you observe the current timeline 

Regards


----------



## sunday82 (Feb 21, 2018)

For NSW state sponsored visa, is there a requirement to inform NSW govt before permanently moving to Aus? I faintly remember I saw a discussion on this somewhere...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sunday82 said:


> For NSW state sponsored visa, is there a requirement to inform NSW govt before permanently moving to Aus? I faintly remember I saw a discussion on this somewhere...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have to inform them once you get the grant and then every 6 months after you have moved

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Starwar said:


> Hello
> 
> My husband and I recently lodged our applications (July 28th 2019) with Vic state nomination under Sub class 190.
> In the email sent to us when we got the nomination, there is a line stating that "The Department of Home Affairs provides state nominated skilled migrants with priority processing."
> ...


Theoretically, 190 has a higher priority in processing as compared to 189
But sadly that’s only on paper and not in practice 

Cheers


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

It seems that momentum created initially in august has came to halt this week. I dont know any progress after 18th January 2019 in this grp. Anyone observed grant after that date?


----------



## Luckyorwhat (Aug 23, 2019)

paras1484 said:


> Hi Lucky,
> 
> I can imagine your anxiety levels as I faced a similar issue. My superior PTE scores were still valid at the time of lodging the visa application and still less than 2 years old but by the time I was contacted by the CO; the PTE scores crossed the 2 year mark and there was no option to send PTE scores to DHA through Pearson website. Here is what I did and you may do the same as well:
> 
> ...



Thank you very much my friend! It is a very good advice. I will provide an explanation letter along with my id and password so CO can access my account directly and see my PTE scores!!! 


Please do let us know once you get your grant! All the best!!!


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Achaldoshi said:


> It seems that momentum created initially in august has came to halt this week. I dont know any progress after 18th January 2019 in this grp. Anyone observed grant after that date?


No, jan 18th is the latest known


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

NB said:


> You have to inform them once you get the grant and then every 6 months after you have moved
> 
> Cheers




Any idea where to get details on this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhi.kunal said:


> Any idea where to get details on this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can ask nsw 

All NSW nominees who are granted a visa must update us when you first move to NSW. Permanent visa holders need to update us with their contact details for the first two years of their visa.

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-and-immigration/new-arrivals-and-expatriates

Cheers


----------



## Salem87 (Nov 29, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> No, jan 18th is the latest known
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


I saw 31st of Jan on IMMITRACKER.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Salem87 said:


> I saw 31st of Jan on IMMITRACKER.


That is just a CO contact, but it was in May. Only recently updated.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> That is just a CO contact, but it was in May. Only recently updated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


My guess is it is 189,wrongly updated in 190 tracker

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

NB said:


> You can ask nsw
> 
> All NSW nominees who are granted a visa must update us when you first move to NSW. Permanent visa holders need to update us with their contact details for the first two years of their visa.
> 
> ...


Where does it say that you have to update every 6 months? Can you please point me, i have been here in Sydney for more than 6 months and was wondering if i missed an update to them?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vsundarraman said:


> Where does it say that you have to update every 6 months? Can you please point me, i have been here in Sydney for more than 6 months and was wondering if i missed an update to them?


I remember earlier it was every 6 months
Looks like now they have changed it to only as and when you change your address

Cheers


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

No movement at all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

nelutla said:


> No movement at all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you waiting from 23rd December with no Co contact ?


----------



## Dip04 (Jun 23, 2019)

Hi NB and experts.. just a curiosity about what happens next after you get PR, do we need to inform state about granting visa? Do we need to provide the evidence of stay and work for 2 years in the nominated occupation after granting visa?
Thank you


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Dip04 said:


> Hi NB and experts.. just a curiosity about what happens next after you get PR, do we need to inform state about granting visa? Do we need to provide the evidence of stay and work for 2 years in the nominated occupation after granting visa?
> Thank you


Yea I believe you have to inform them your address. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dip04 said:


> Hi NB and experts.. just a curiosity about what happens next after you get PR, do we need to inform state about granting visa? Do we need to provide the evidence of stay and work for 2 years in the nominated occupation after granting visa?
> Thank you


Earlier the states may not have been so strict on whether you live and work in the state for 2 years or not
But recently some states have started sending emails to visa holders asking them why their visas should not be cancelled as they did not honour their commitment

If you are asked to submit evidence, you will have to 

Cheers


----------



## Mahmoud Zak (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi All Can we start whats-app group to follow up The grants issued daily 
you can use this link 
https://chat.whatsapp.com/KhOtCPj7f3zDBbPbgsLYUE

once any body got the Grants easily he post a message and mentioned the lodged date and CO dats/ requirments


----------



## Keepthefaith (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi everyone! Hope someone can help me, what did you choose in your EOI education if you are assessed as AQF Associate Degree? Because EOI dont have Associate degree on the dropdown list.
Thank you!!


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Achaldoshi said:


> Are you waiting from 23rd December with no Co contact ?




No got CO contact on 23 July for baby's medical 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

nelutla said:


> No movement at all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True, nothing at all..
really frustrating now


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hey experts,

i wrote a feedback form last week for my application.. i got a reply today saying

As previously advised, the Feedback Form enables us to respond to clients who provide us with suggestions, compliments and complaints about the service the department provides. As the matter you raise is an enquiry, it is not possible for the Global Feedback Unit to assist you with this matter.

Is this there general reply or i didn’t send the suggestion correctly?


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> True, nothing at all..
> really frustrating now


Only God knows, when CO will come back to 190 :frusty:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srandha1 said:


> Hey experts,
> 
> i wrote a feedback form last week for my application.. i got a reply today saying
> 
> ...


I don’t think anyone has got anything useful filling that form
Don’t think too much into it

Cheers


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

NB said:


> I don’t think anyone has got anything useful filling that form
> Don’t think too much into it
> 
> Cheers


Agree with NB..they do not provide anything extra from "thanks for your suggestion".


----------



## sunday82 (Feb 21, 2018)

NB said:


> You can ask nsw
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I guess this need not be filled in for the validation trip? Looks like they are expecting this to be shared only when we permanently move to NSW for settling.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sunday82 said:


> I guess this need not be filled in for the validation trip? Looks like they are expecting this to be shared only when we permanently move to NSW for settling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s correct 

Cheers


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Guess this week is for Citizenship applications. Courtesy: Immitracker 

P.S. Am only speculating. This is not from any source.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Harini227 said:


> Guess this week is for Citizenship applications. Courtesy: Immitracker
> 
> P.S. Am only speculating. This is not from any source.


Could be. People I know are attending citizenship tests so I reckon that might explain some of our situation.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## puneets20 (Jan 3, 2019)

congian911 said:


> Could be. People I know are attending citizenship tests so I reckon that might explain some of our situation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


how long does that take?


----------



## GA007 (Aug 9, 2019)

*Similar Case*



nelutla said:


> No got CO contact on 23 July for baby's medical
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Nelutla, your points, dates and status (CO contact etc.) look very similar to mine, albeit for 261111.

Cheers!


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

GA007 said:


> Hi Nelutla, your points, dates and status (CO contact etc.) look very similar to mine, albeit for 261111.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!




70+5 wht points matter after submitting ?
Submitted 23/12/2018
Baby born on 29/12/2018
So co contacted on 23/07/19 generated hap I'd and ask to go for medicals 
Status further assessment 
CO name Michael 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

puneets20 said:


> how long does that take?


Haven't asked. Don't worry much.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

It's becoming a mystery for 190 gangs!

Anyone with connection with mara agents or DHA persons know what is happening?


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

sanjeevkumarrao said:


> It's becoming a mystery for 190 gangs!
> 
> Anyone with connection with mara agents or DHA persons know what is happening?


The thing is... this year poses a hardship for migrants everywhere in Australia. Migrants xenophobia; new trump-wannabe government; public outcry about congestion in big cities; so many changes in policies; huge citizenship backlog back in 2018 along with record numbers of cases that went to AAT.

Basically gov just want to control the numbers of migrants being approved so that they can say they dont let all the people flock in at once.

Just be grateful that we are actually in the queue 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rising Star (Jul 22, 2019)

congian911 said:


> The thing is... this year poses a hardship for migrants everywhere in Australia. Migrants xenophobia; new trump-wannabe government; public outcry about congestion in big cities; so many changes in policies; huge citizenship backlog back in 2018 along with record numbers of cases that went to AAT.
> 
> Basically gov just want to control the numbers of migrants being approved so that they can say they dont let all the people flock in at once.
> 
> ...


stop issuing invitations then. it makes no sense to invite people to apply for permanent visas and then leave them waiting for months and months with no news


----------



## Sam97 (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi der, i wanna know that how will be the C.O's first contact be like? what is that dis c.o's are asking most of d tym? i hav lodged my app in dec 2018 n medicals in march 2019. i hav submittd medicals afta i got a msg on immi account for medicals n pcc, so shall i consider it as a c.o contact or else it ws just a pop up? bit confused here ..


----------



## alex_huynh0807 (Jul 3, 2019)

Sam97 said:


> Hi der, i wanna know that how will be the C.O's first contact be like? what is that dis c.o's are asking most of d tym? i hav lodged my app in dec 2018 n medicals in march 2019. i hav submittd medicals afta i got a msg on immi account for medicals n pcc, so shall i consider it as a c.o contact or else it ws just a pop up? bit confused here ..


Seriously, have some respect to other people in the group mate
If you ask a question, type it properly like a normal person so everyone can read it


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Rising Star said:


> stop issuing invitations then. it makes no sense to invite people to apply for permanent visas and then leave them waiting for months and months with no news


Simply because Australia needs us migrants to come in bringing money (if old) or labor (if young) to sustain its economy. Stopping issuance of invite will also be a blow to its billion of dollars educational system.
But, gov still wants to buy votes so... you know the story. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alex_huynh0807 said:


> Seriously, have some respect to other people in the group mate
> If you ask a question, type it properly like a normal person so everyone can read it


Just ignore such questions and members
If they don’t have time to write properly, so be it 

Cheers


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

congian911 said:


> The thing is... this year poses a hardship for migrants everywhere in Australia. Migrants xenophobia; new trump-wannabe government; public outcry about congestion in big cities; so many changes in policies; huge citizenship backlog back in 2018 along with record numbers of cases that went to AAT.
> 
> Basically gov just want to control the numbers of migrants being approved so that they can say they dont let all the people flock in at once.
> 
> ...


I think what everyone needs is transparency and to know what is happening. Even the visa processing time page was not updated this month although it has been updated every month around day 20. It looks like someone pulled the plug after 17th of August and nobody have a clue why


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Rising Star said:


> stop issuing invitations then. it makes no sense to invite people to apply for permanent visas and then leave them waiting for months and months with no news


This is why they have invited only 100 in August. 100 is like nothing compared to number of invites in historical data around this part of the year.


----------



## Rising Star (Jul 22, 2019)

hamidd said:


> This is why they have invited only 100 in August. 100 is like nothing compared to number of invites in historical data around this part of the year.


wasn't this for 189? or they invited 100 only also for 190?


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Rising Star said:


> wasn't this for 189? or they invited 100 only also for 190?


Yes it was on 189 not 190, but it gives you a clue on the government direction because when the government slowdowns the grants and decreases the invites, then they want to have less immigrants. The government have full control on 189 invites and they can change the number each month as they want. I don't know if they can do that month by month on 190 because 190 is managed by states with some yearly quota . Anyway, it is all speculations!


----------



## Rising Star (Jul 22, 2019)

hamidd said:


> Yes it was on 189 not 190, but it gives you a clue on the government direction because when the government slowdowns the grants and decreases the invites, then they want to have less immigrants. The government have full control on 189 invites and they can change the number each month as they want. I don't know if they can do that month by month on 190 because 190 is managed by states with some yearly quota . Anyway, it is all speculations!


got it, i was just wondering if even the 190 visas where capped nationally as 189 ones

I'm just so tired of waiting, 6 months and counting, I was expecting an outcome in july, then august, now maybe it won't even be september. it's not a game


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rising Star said:


> got it, i was just wondering if even the 190 visas where capped nationally as 189 ones
> 
> I'm just so tired of waiting, 6 months and counting, I was expecting an outcome in july, then august, now maybe it won't even be september. it's not a game



The number of invites that the states can send out is limited to 24,968 under 190
Combined for all the states
I am sure that the states have sub quotas, but I am not aware of it
The lions share must be with Vic and nsw 

Cheers


----------



## Neoo (May 27, 2019)

Hi All,

Need some real expert advice

- I moved to Australia and was working since Aug 2018 on a 482 visa last year for a ICT Sales Rep skillset.
- I had my skill assessment last year with positive ACS for more than 8 yrs as a ICT Business Analyst
- I applied for an EOI in dec 2018 with 65 + 5 points (later updated to 70 + 5)
- I have recently interviewed with a company that is willing to sponsor my PR as an employee sponsored scheme and hire me as a Business Analyst which is my additional skill

Here are the questions
1. Can I transfer my visa as-is to the new company and at the same time immediately ask them to start my PR application?
2. Do I need 3 years of LOCAL experience as a BA or overall 3 years is ok?
3. Can the Company transfer the visa on the current skillset and apply for PR on a different I.e BA skillset?
4. Do I have to work as a Sales Executive the current skill and then only when the PR visa is approved move to a Business Analyst role?
5. What is the best way to manage this?


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

NB said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...


I lodged my application today. this is the update. Thanks NB for sharing the idea to try. So I tried this today. DIDN'T WORK AT ALL. I dont know why it's written on immi website you can do so prior to submitting.

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pabna said:


> I lodged my application today. this is the update. Thanks NB for sharing the idea to try. So I tried this today. DIDN'T WORK AT ALL. I dont know why it's written on immi website you can do so prior to submitting.
> 
> Regards


The more sad part is another member posted that it’s possible and he was able to do it 
Probably replied just for the heck of it

Cheers


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

NB said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > I lodged my application today. this is the update. Thanks NB for sharing the idea to try. So I tried this today. DIDN'T WORK AT ALL. I dont know why it's written on immi website you can do so prior to submitting.
> ...


Yea i was wondering the same why he replied positively. 

Regards


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

NB said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > I lodged my application today. this is the update. Thanks NB for sharing the idea to try. So I tried this today. DIDN'T WORK AT ALL. I dont know why it's written on immi website you can do so prior to submitting.
> ...


I was the one to say that. And I said that because it worked for me. 

This is my experience: I had put a few documents in 'Others' category. E.g. I had put my PCC in 'Others' instead of "Overseas Police Clearance - National" under the section "Character, Evidence of". Because of this mistake, when I was trying to submit my application, I got a warning saying that my application was incomplete. Then I deleted the file, reuploaded it as 'Overseas Police Clearance - National' and then submitted my application. So, yes, it works, but only before submitting application.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

dineshsshinkar said:


> I was the one to say that. And I said that because it worked for me.
> 
> This is my experience: I had put a few documents in 'Others' category. E.g. I had put my PCC in 'Others' instead of "Overseas Police Clearance - National" under the section "Character, Evidence of". Because of this mistake, when I was trying to submit my application, I got a warning saying that my application was incomplete. Then I deleted the file, reuploaded it as 'Overseas Police Clearance - National' and then submitted my application. So, yes, it works, but only before submitting application.


I confirm this. Indeed before you click submit you can delete any uploaded files.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

NB said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > I lodged my application today. this is the update. Thanks NB for sharing the idea to try. So I tried this today. DIDN'T WORK AT ALL. I dont know why it's written on immi website you can do so prior to submitting.
> ...


BTW, it's really unfortunate for a senior, trusted and respected member like you to judge people and comment like this. 

If you'd take a look at the number of my posts, it's very less. Moreover, most of my posts are asking questions (many on your thread). So, why would I post something to misguide people? Anyways, I was trying to share my experience. Not sure why it worked only for me and not others.


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

pabna said:


> I lodged my application today. this is the update. Thanks NB for sharing the idea to try. So I tried this today. DIDN'T WORK AT ALL. I dont know why it's written on immi website you can do so prior to submitting.
> 
> Regards


It is unfortunate that it did not work for you. 

It worked for me in May 2019, when I lodged my visa. I uploaded bank statements as individual files per year, then was able to delete all of them and re-upload as a single PDF file before submitting. 

Tough to predict but may be the department changed something in recent times.


----------



## estydark (Aug 28, 2019)

Is there a difference when applying for 189/190 VISA onshore of offshore? Does it improve the chances of getting an invitation if the applicant is on-shore?
Thanks!


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

estydark said:


> Is there a difference when applying for 189/190 VISA onshore of offshore? Does it improve the chances of getting an invitation if the applicant is on-shore?
> Thanks!




Its two different games. 189 is purely point driven while 190 is subjective to state conditions which may favor onshore applicants (NSW).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

estydark said:


> Is there a difference when applying for 189/190 VISA onshore of offshore? Does it improve the chances of getting an invitation if the applicant is on-shore?
> Thanks!


If you are looking for a invite/nomination from a state, then yes. Onshore people have a higher possibility to secure an invite.

This is because many states have brought in baseline standard for their nomination. They should have an offer letter and they should be working there atleast for 6 months etc., These conditions can change from state to state but overall the nomination trend is going towards that.

But if you have lodged your visa and waiting for a grant, then I am not sure whether the onshore people will be prioritised or not. Experts can chime in!


----------



## estydark (Aug 28, 2019)

sanjeevkumarrao said:


> If you are looking for a invite/nomination from a state, then yes. Onshore people have a higher possibility to secure an invite.
> 
> This is because many states have brought in baseline standard for their nomination. They should have an offer letter and they should be working there atleast for 6 months etc., These conditions can change from state to state but overall the nomination trend is going towards that.
> 
> But if you have lodged your visa and waiting for a grant, then I am not sure whether the onshore people will be prioritised or not. Experts can chime in!


I still have some time to apply and seek for nominations.
I recently graduated( Bachelor's in IT [Cloud Computing]) and i have already started working. I am just making sure i am ready for the next big burst as everything seems to be struggling right now.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## abhinav88024 (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi All,

I have filed my EOI for 189 with 75 points and 190 with 80 points for all states apart from Tasmania. Can someone please let me know chances of getting 189 or 190 visa, please note that I don’t have any overseas experience, my complete work experience is in INDIA. Also next year May I will get 5 additional points for 189 as I will be moving to above 8 years experience category.

Reason for asking this question is now I’m in confused state whether to apply 489 or not, what would be the chances of getting PR through 489 and do we need to undergo the same process again for obtaining PR through 489 TR. 

I read that 2 years of min stay and 1 year of experience in regional area will make eligible for PR, but I’m not sure in regional areas whether IT opportunities will be that good or not. Also if I take some other job other than IT or any IT job not related to my job code 261313 will they consider my PR application.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

estydark said:


> Is there a difference when applying for 189/190 VISA onshore of offshore? Does it improve the chances of getting an invitation if the applicant is on-shore?
> Thanks!


189 doesn’t matter
190 it does matter as many states give preference to applicants already working in the state

Cheers


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

youmesss said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > I lodged my application today. this is the update. Thanks NB for sharing the idea to try. So I tried this today. DIDN'T WORK AT ALL. I dont know why it's written on immi website you can do so prior to submitting.
> ...


So we are having different experiences in this case. But it supposed to be same for everyone. 
their system may be customised based on the info provided or it can be a system bug. Who knows

Regards


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

No movement on grants today as well ?? 😟


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

dragonqn said:


> No movement on grants today as well ?? 😟


189 today,489 last week and today, and citizenship some movement since Aug 15th
None in 190

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustakim (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi All,
I want to ask you that I have applied 190 visa for the ACT and currently I am on a student visa that is why my bridging is not active. And my studies are going to finish in November so can I work full time after that and my 190 bridging visa will become active on Feb 2020. So do I have to follow previous visa condition on bridging or there is full working rights on bridging visa.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Mustakim said:


> Hi All,
> I want to ask you that I have applied 190 visa for the ACT and currently I am on a student visa that is why my bridging is not active. And my studies are going to finish in November so can I work full time after that and my 190 bridging visa will become active on Feb 2020. So do I have to follow previous visa condition on bridging or there is full working rights on bridging visa.


I think you have to follow previous visa when on bridging. If student then part time work only. If you want full time then have to apply for 485 then 190

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustakim (Apr 11, 2017)

congian911 said:


> I think you have to follow previous visa when on bridging. If student then part time work only. If you want full time then have to apply for 485 then 190
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply but I have already finished my 485 that is why.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

Can you please advise the waiting period for 190? A friend of mine told me that she waited for 3 months and her submission date was in Jan 2019. How did it happen?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vyrarchz said:


> Can you please advise the waiting period for 190? A friend of mine told me that she waited for 3 months and her submission date was in Jan 2019. How did it happen?


The time taken for processing depends on the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted 

It also depends on the policy of the department 
Right now they are going slow, for what ever reasons it maybe

You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

As NB mentioned, it is going very slow. The average time to open up an application by the CO takes 7-8 months. Then comes the complexity of the application.

Right now, the department is sticking to their timelines. 75% of applications will be processed in 10 months and 90% of the applications in 15 months.


----------



## Dip04 (Jun 23, 2019)

NB said:


> Dip04 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB and experts.. just a curiosity about what happens next after you get PR, do we need to inform state about granting visa? Do we need to provide the evidence of stay and work for 2 years in the nominated occupation after granting visa?
> ...


HI NB
Is it compulsory to find out the job that you are nominated for after you are granted PR?
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dip04 said:


> HI NB
> Is it compulsory to find out the job that you are nominated for after you are granted PR?
> Thanks


Nope
You can work in any job or even do your own business if you like
You just have to make sure that you live and work in the state

Cheers


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

Mustakim said:


> Hi All,
> I want to ask you that I have applied 190 visa for the ACT and currently I am on a student visa that is why my bridging is not active. And my studies are going to finish in November so can I work full time after that and my 190 bridging visa will become active on Feb 2020. So do I have to follow previous visa condition on bridging or there is full working rights on bridging visa.


Hi 

As you are now on student visa you cant work full time. From November you can work full time as you will be having semester break after study. 

Check the document of bringing visa. If any condition is written there follow that otherwise you are allowed to work full time. My bridging visa says no condition hopefully yours also.

Regards


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

For those on Bridging visa A.

My BVA is granted by not activated. It means that I need to abide by current visa condition till the time it is activated ?

PS: There is no conditioned mentioned in BVA


----------



## Mustakim (Apr 11, 2017)

pabna said:


> Hi
> 
> As you are now on student visa you cant work full time. From November you can work full time as you will be having semester break after study.
> 
> ...


Hi 
Thanks for the reply. Bridging visa is not active yet but under Bridging visa condition it says NO CONDITIONS.
So that means there is no condition on me I can work full time after finishing my studies.
Or does the condition change when bridging visa becomes active.?


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

Mustakim said:


> pabna said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


----------



## chongchien (Aug 24, 2018)

seems like visa 190 grant has come to a complete stop! @#$%&(*%#


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

chongchien said:


> seems like visa 190 grant has come to a complete stop! @#$%&(*%#


Seems like department is waiting for all Co contacts to respond and process.
In any case this is adding the misery of 190 applicants of January and February who were excited with increased speed in first week of August.

Hopefully September comes with new wave of grants.


----------



## chongchien (Aug 24, 2018)

If i were to submit another visa application (for another subclass), must I withdraw visa 190 application or can I let it run concurrently?


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

chongchien said:


> If i were to submit another visa application (for another subclass), must I withdraw visa 190 application or can I let it run concurrently?


If your next visa gets approved after 190 visa then 190 visa stands canceled


----------



## chongchien (Aug 24, 2018)

sanjeevkumarrao said:


> If your next visa gets approved after 190 visa then 190 visa stands canceled


what I meant was, must I cancel my visa 190 application (which is still pending for grant) if I want to submit another visa application now for another subclass?


----------



## Rising Star (Jul 22, 2019)

189 is in hold too.. except for a CO contact, I wonder what are they doing


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chongchien said:


> what I meant was, must I cancel my visa 190 application (which is still pending for grant) if I want to submit another visa application now for another subclass?


No
You can have multiple visas under processing simultaneously 
Just remember that Each visa which will be issued, will cancel the previous visa

Cheers


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Rising Star said:


> 189 is in hold too.. except for a CO contact, I wonder what are they doing


God knows whats going on..its only 2018-19 ppl suffering or it has happened earlier too?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> God knows whats going on..its only 2018-19 ppl suffering or it has happened earlier too?


My gut feeling is that there will be a further reduction in the quota for this year under 189 and 190

Hence the slow processing and invites
They only want migrants for rural Australia 

Cheers


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

NB said:


> My gut feeling is that there will be a further reduction in the quota for this year under 189 and 190
> 
> Hence the slow processing and invites
> They only want migrants for rural Australia
> ...


Agree, I read somewhere (most probably on ISCAH) that number will be reduced further for 189/190. 

Why they are holding already in process application? New rule will not be applicable on us but still we are in limbo. 90 days post CO contact and nothing yet..258 days of lodgement


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

NB said:


> My gut feeling is that there will be a further reduction in the quota for this year under 189 and 190
> 
> Hence the slow processing and invites
> They only want migrants for rural Australia
> ...


Whatever the new rules or quota should be applicable on new invites right?.
What about the people who are allready invited and waiting for Grant.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> Whatever the new rules or quota should be applicable on new invites right?.
> What about the people who are allready invited and waiting for Grant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


It does not directly affect those who have already lodged except to the extent that their grant will be delayed
If they are indeed reducing the number of grants for the year, then they would like to space them out over the entire year instead of exhausting the quota midway 

Cheers


----------



## rsujan (Jul 31, 2018)

Dear NB and senior experts,

I have got my 482 visa granted and will be travelling to Sydney next week. What all things should I do in terms of updating my PR 190 Application ( CO contacted on 2nd July ) and for immiaccount?


Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rsujan said:


> Dear NB and senior experts,
> 
> I have got my 482 visa granted and will be travelling to Sydney next week. What all things should I do in terms of updating my PR 190 Application ( CO contacted on 2nd July ) and for immiaccount?
> 
> ...


Just use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give your Sydney address and contact details 
Also give the details of your 482 visa grant

Cheers


----------



## rsujan (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks NB. Should I also get AFP certificates as I will be in Australia or leave it for the time being until CO asks for it?


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

I think any Police verification needs to be done if you have completed 12 months or above in a specific country. I don't think it is necessary for you now.


----------



## rsujan (Jul 31, 2018)

Ok thanks @ SanjeekumarRao


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rsujan said:


> Thanks NB. Should I also get AFP certificates as I will be in Australia or leave it for the time being until CO asks for it?


Leave it 

Cheers


----------



## smitha95 (Jul 31, 2018)

NB said:


> abhi.kunal said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea where to get details on this.
> ...


Is there something like this for QLD nominees also.


----------



## harry4by4 (Feb 23, 2019)

Anyone in this group who has lodged the visa under code 221111 in May?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smitha95 said:


> Is there something like this for QLD nominees also.


Applicants nominated by the Queensland Government agree to live and work in the state of Queensland for a period of two years and must advise our office of their contact and employment details once settled in Queensland

Cheers


----------



## Rising Star (Jul 22, 2019)

grants are flowing for 489.... that's their week, let's hope the next one will be our time


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

Rising Star said:


> grants are flowing for 489.... that's their week, let's hope the next one will be our time


May be they want to clear all 489 ones as that visa type is ending and getting replaced by 491 visa


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Achaldoshi said:


> May be they want to clear all 489 ones as that visa type is ending and getting replaced by 491 visa


Well they have clearly mentioned on their website that they will clear all 489 first and then start inviting people for 190.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

hamza-93 said:


> Well they have clearly mentioned on their website that they will clear all 489 first and then start inviting people for 190.


Could you please share the link

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Achaldoshi said:


> May be they want to clear all 489 ones as that visa type is ending and getting replaced by 491 visa





Harini227 said:


> Could you please share the link
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


My bad, I thought this is a different thread. Disregard my comment.


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

Achaldoshi said:


> May be they want to clear all 489 ones as that visa type is ending and getting replaced by 491 visa




Not sure if 489 invites will stop being issued or will it stop being granted altogether after November. If it’s just invites getting stopped then what they’re doing is ridiculous and doesn’t make sense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

heretic87 said:


> Not sure if 489 invites will stop being issued or will it stop being granted altogether after November. If it’s just invites getting stopped then what they’re doing is ridiculous and doesn’t make sense.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same on my mind too..In 489 they have reached till feb mid (frums/trackers) and for 190 again everything is on hold. It's pouring grants in 489 and moving slowly in 189. But 190 is totally on halt. :rant:


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> Same on my mind too..In 489 they have reached till feb mid (frums/trackers) and for 190 again everything is on hold. It's pouring grants in 489 and moving slowly in 189. But 190 is totally on halt. :rant:


Exactly, only 190 is trailing behind

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## chettis (Jul 8, 2019)

Rising Star said:


> grants are flowing for 489.... that's their week, let's hope the next one will be our time


Just an observation, next 2 weeks would be for 189 and we would see the movement for 190 in mid September (just a guess).


Developer Programmer (261312)
PTE: 7/03/2019 - (S-87,R-84,W-80,L-82)
EOI: 7/03/2019 - 70 (189),70+5 (NSW),70+5 (VIC)
Pre-Invite: 14/03/2019 (NSW)
ITA: 27/03/2019
Lodged - 23/05/2019
layball:


----------



## Rising Star (Jul 22, 2019)

chettis said:


> Just an observation, next 2 weeks would be for 189 and we would see the movement for 190 in mid September (just a guess).
> 
> 
> Developer Programmer (261312)
> ...


189 again? the backlog of 190s is much bigger


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Rising Star said:


> 189 again? the backlog of 190s is much bigger


DHA might not think on those lines, they haven't been 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

I have a question, when does the processing time starts for each applicant? is the from the date of lodgement of visa?

if the above is true then why does it show same processing time for a person who has lodged visa in the month of March with another who has lodged in may?


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

nikag said:


> I have a question, when does the processing time starts for each applicant? is the from the date of lodgement of visa?
> 
> if the above is true then why does it show same processing time for a person who has lodged visa in the month of March with another who has lodged in may?


Not sure if we understand your question. 10 months from March is Jan next year, whereas 10 months from May is Mar next year. 

But obviously applications are not processed that way. 

And if you know processing times are updated every month based on ongoing trends. It is only statistical and not absolute. 

Back when I lodged, the processing time was 7-9 months, however today I have completed 7 months and havent heard anything. But now it is 10-15 months. 

So it is only an average and not absolute.


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> Same on my mind too..In 489 they have reached till feb mid (frums/trackers) and for 190 again everything is on hold. It's pouring grants in 489 and moving slowly in 189. But 190 is totally on halt. :rant:




THERE WERE LITERALLY 120 INVITES FOR 489 TILL JUNE 2019 (Full year) AND 200 SINCE THEN FOR JUL & AUG!

I’m literally disgusted with how they are playing with our future. Not like I didn’t plan for reasonable delays, but you can’t expect someone to just apply for a residency and then forget about it forever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

heretic87 said:


> THERE WERE LITERALLY 120 INVITES FOR 489 TILL JUNE 2019 (Full year) AND 200 SINCE THEN FOR JUL & AUG!
> 
> I’m literally disgusted with how they are playing with our future. Not like I didn’t plan for reasonable delays, but you can’t expect someone to just apply for a residency and then forget about it forever.
> 
> ...


There is nothing to be amazed about
Now the entire focus of the department is to only push the applicants towards rural Australia 
So 489 getting a lions share shouldn’t surprise anyone

The treasury is happy that they are getting migrants 
The politicians are seen to be doing something to prevent overcrowding in the cities

So it’s a win win situation for all except the poor applicants who don’t know what they are getting into by accepting rural Australia especially those in white collar jobs

Cheers


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

NB said:


> There is nothing to be amazed about
> Now the entire focus of the department is to only push the applicants towards rural Australia
> So 489 getting a lions share shouldn’t surprise anyone
> 
> ...




Yes, I completely understand their logic and what they’re trying to do. But I still don’t understand that why 489 should take so long?

190 ~ quota is 24k people ~ 18k invites (Iscah estimates 1.5 applicants per invite)

189 ~ 23k invites ~ 34.5k people

That means if you assume 250 work days, the department is issuing ~ 164 invites a day

489 ~ 120 invites (for Jul 2018 - Jun 19) 

Why would it take ages for them to completely clear 489? When they grant ~ 41k 189s and 190s a year, 120 invites for 489s should take a matter of a day.

I’m just factually trying to understand why 190 keeps getting stuck just when you feel things begin to move. And I do understand none of us may have the answers



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

489 has 2 types. One is sponsorship by a relative, other is sponsorship by a state.

DHA invites 10 applicants every month for 489 RELATIVE sponsorship. 

They do not declare the number of invites they sent for state sponsored 489.

At least that is what I know.





heretic87 said:


> Yes, I completely understand their logic and what they’re trying to do. But I still don’t understand that why 489 should take so long?
> 
> 190 ~ quota is 24k people ~ 18k invites (Iscah estimates 1.5 applicants per invite)
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aise said:


> 489 has 2 types. One is sponsorship by a relative, other is sponsorship by a state.
> 
> DHA invites 10 applicants every month for 489 RELATIVE sponsorship.
> 
> ...


Just a small correction 
They usually invite 10 only for relatives but in August they invited 100


Cheers


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

aise said:


> 489 has 2 types. One is sponsorship by a relative, other is sponsorship by a state.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah OK, then this may take a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

For all those who are getting rural visa...

Get a tinge of rural Australia:

https://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2019...ents-on-why-they-love-it/11459958?pfmredir=sm


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

*** Posting on behalf of a friend ***

Hi everyone 

On 22 August he uploaded 11 documents on immiaccount. Next day on 23 August while uploading other documents, he saw immiaccount isn't showing those 11 documents. So he again uploaded those documents along with others. On 24 August when he was about to submit the application & pay the fees, he saw those 11 documents are uploaded twice. He was unable to delete those files & submitted the application.

In this case, will it be a problem for him? Does he have to notify this matter when CO is assigned? 

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pabna said:


> *** Posting on behalf of a friend ***
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> ...


Documents once uploaded cannot be deleted
There is nothing to inform the CO as such
He will realise that the complete set has been uploaded twice
Let this be a lesson to all members to be very careful when uploading and make sure that you are not uploading twice

Cheers


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

NB said:


> There is nothing to be amazed about
> Now the entire focus of the department is to only push the applicants towards rural Australia
> So 489 getting a lions share shouldn’t surprise anyone
> 
> ...


You know what boggles my mind a bit: I totally get and appreciate the push towards a few years in regional / rural Australia as opposed to a universal "go anywhere you please" system, and even though I personally would like to not do it, I do think it is in the best interest of the country. So it is a fair direction, and as long as one has the option as a light at the end of the tunnel after a few years to go anywhere they please, I think it's a bit of paying your dues which we are all doing / have done / should do one way or another.

What I do not understand is if this is the direction how come 190s are taking backseats to 189s. After all the 190s are at the very least regional, so there is some influence with regards to where the immigrants end up. It seems very counter intiutive to process 189s faster than 190s, but we seem to be seeing a lot of that this year. I don't see it as being pragmatic, which I think would be necessarry to be truly effecient in terms of keeping the country's interests in scope. Oh well.

We'll just wait, being impatient is silly, they do process the visas eventually so a few months doesn't much matter I don't think in the grand scheme of things. Grants come in their due time, they just need to be waited out patiently I guess.


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

Anyad said:


> You know what boggles my mind a bit: I totally get and appreciate the push towards a few years in regional / rural Australia as opposed to a universal "go anywhere you please" system, and even though I personally would like to not do it, I do think it is in the best interest of the country. So it is a fair direction, and as long as one has the option as a light at the end of the tunnel after a few years to go anywhere they please, I think it's a bit of paying your dues which we are all doing / have done / should do one way or another.
> 
> What I do not understand is if this is the direction how come 190s are taking backseats to 189s. After all the 190s are at the very least regional, so there is some influence with regards to where the immigrants end up. It seems very counter intiutive to process 189s faster than 190s, but we seem to be seeing a lot of that this year. I don't see it as being pragmatic, which I think would be necessarry to be truly effecient in terms of keeping the country's interests in scope. Oh well.
> 
> We'll just wait, being impatient is silly, they do process the visas eventually so a few months doesn't much matter I don't think in the grand scheme of things. Grants come in their due time, they just need to be waited out patiently I guess.


Getting pushed to Regional areas is coming at a cost. The best interest of the country will come when there are appropriate jobs available to the migrants who are moving to the regional areas. 

The interest should not be just moving the migrants to the regional areas. They should also encourage the corporates to open up their operations in the regional areas so that there will be an increase in the job vacancies which then can be filled by migrants.

When you get settled down here, you will have created an ecosystem where you will be surviving on that. Ex., Your neighborhood, your society, your friends, your day-to-day schedule etc., After a few years it will be very difficult to shift to another place as you wish (which comes with a HUGE cost by the way)

And when people are migrating from lesser currency value countries, we are using up all our savings and hope that we will get into jobs within 3-6 months. or else we are doing whatever jobs can be done to survive. We need to be ready for all kinda situations when we apply for regional visas.

I am not against the regional visa pathway. I am just worried about people who take that pathway and getting into an unknown land without proper support for them.


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

I hope this week comes with some good news for 190 applicants.
Looks like DHA is looking to break all records of longest waiting periods for 190 visa this year.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

This week also seems to be for 489. Hope am wrong 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> This week also seems to be for 489. Hope am wrong
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk




The only tracker moving right now is the one for 489. You may be right, unless things change midweek


----------



## Sam97 (Aug 27, 2019)

am sry if am doing nythng wrong here, am new to forums n i dont knw how to post


----------



## alfawex (Nov 13, 2017)

Sam97 said:


> am sry if am doing nythng wrong here, am new to forums n i dont knw how to post


I hope you don't need an English test as part of whatever Visa you are applying for. Have you got a query?


----------



## Sam97 (Aug 27, 2019)

alex i wanna know how the c o's first contact will b lyk ,


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

heretic87 said:


> The only tracker moving right now is the one for 489. You may be right, unless things change midweek


Someone told me that they would try to clear the backlog for 489 before 491 kicking in. Since 190 will be forfeited later when 191 comes into effect.


----------



## alfawex (Nov 13, 2017)

Sam97 said:


> alex i wanna know how the c o's first contact will b lyk ,


Can you try and spell correctly if you're going to ask queries. You're not sending text messages to teenagers here. You also need to be more specific. What have you applied for, how many points have you got and when did you apply etc.


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi,

I have done masters and again i am doing some diploma course, which I will be finishing by December. Can someone please guess when can I expect approximately, my lodgement date is 16th April. If not again I need to spend thousands of dollar on one more course because my bridging activates from next July.


----------



## Sam97 (Aug 27, 2019)

alfawex , i have lodged 190 on mid of dec 2018 , n submitted medicals in march 2019 , and in july i got a mail from immi that my application has been in further processing , so here am not getting whether my file is with c.o or not and that popup for medicals n pcc in march was from c.o or else it was an autogenerated , could you please give some clarification on this


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hi Experts,

i have lodged my application on 18th Nov and i was contacted by the co for additional evidence. i submitted the requested documents on the same day. i have been waiting since then.

we were blessed with a boy in may and i have not included my son in my application as i need the visa urgently for a job offer in hand. 

I just want to know that, if i apply for my sons pr after i get my grant. how much time it will take approximately keeping in mind the current trend and also can there be any further issues like filing the form of change of circumstances etc. 

i know there will be extra funds involved if i chose not to amend my application now. i am ok with that.

Need some guidance on this.


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

Sam97 said:


> alfawex , i have lodged 190 on mid of dec 2018 , n submitted medicals in march 2019 , and in july i got a mail from immi that my application has been in further processing , so here am not getting whether my file is with c.o or not and that popup for medicals n pcc in march was from c.o or else it was an autogenerated , could you please give some clarification on this



It is with CO and any status change will be done by CO. It cannot be auto-generated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srandha1 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> i have lodged my application on 18th Nov and i was contacted by the co for additional evidence. i submitted the requested documents on the same day. i have been waiting since then.
> 
> ...


Getting a child PR after your grant will be a long drawn out process
There are several specific threads on this topic
You can read those

Moreover, I am not sure if you are allowed legally to keep the CO in the dark about the birth of your child
Consult a Mara agent to be sure

Cheers


----------



## Syedzain (May 6, 2019)

Hello everyone
365 days completed today since I lodged my 190 visa with NSW nomination.
Last contact from CO was on 10th of February...very worried and don't know what to do 
Please guide


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Syedzain said:


> Hello everyone
> 365 days completed today since I lodged my 190 visa with NSW nomination.
> Last contact from CO was on 10th of February...very worried and don't know what to do
> Please guide


Do some meditation and yoga
There is nothing else you can do 

Cheers


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

NB said:


> srandha1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Experts,
> ...


Thanks NB


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Syedzain said:


> Hello everyone
> 365 days completed today since I lodged my 190 visa with NSW nomination.
> Last contact from CO was on 10th of February...very worried and don't know what to do
> Please guide




Wht was the reason for CO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

srandha1 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> i have lodged my application on 18th Nov and i was contacted by the co for additional evidence. i submitted the requested documents on the same day. i have been waiting since then.
> 
> ...


I will suggest you to update your CO asap for new addition in family. As per the guidelines, you have to have declare your family members in your application. Donot hide this addition due to any reason.


----------



## Sam97 (Aug 27, 2019)

thanks alfawex , so does it means that my file is with c.o from the date of pcc n medicals submission ? n after that i got a single mail in july citing that it is been in further processing . and also am seeing many applicants posting allotted c.o names but i dont see any here .


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Seems nothing today too, disappointed.
We December ppl are doing only inactive to active on immitracker.


----------



## Rising Star (Jul 22, 2019)

Almost 3 weeks without grants.... unbelievable....


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi mates..
I have submitted the visa application in March 2019
we had uploaded form 1229 ( though our child is not travelling with anyone else and we are the biological parents). later we came to know that this form shouldn't be uploaded..and this couldn't be deleted too..
Now what can be done?

Please advise
Thanks


----------



## ce.arslanshahid (Dec 22, 2016)

Dear All,

My ANZCO Code is 233211 (Civil Engineer). Now i want to apply for EOI.

I have 65 points for 189 visa, which seems impossible. *Can anyone advice to which states and visa type should i apply for at this moment with these scores?*

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ce.arslanshahid said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My ANZCO Code is 233211 (Civil Engineer). Now i want to apply for EOI.
> 
> ...


Apply to all the states under 190 and 489
Once 491 becomes active, apply under that also 
You lose nothing
But don’t have very high hopes

Cheers


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Looks like we have no movement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

ce.arslanshahid said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My ANZCO Code is 233211 (Civil Engineer). Now i want to apply for EOI.
> 
> ...




Like what NB said, doesn’t hurt applying to wherever you are eligible to.

However, I would strongly advice that the opinions on this group not be used as a substitute for your own research or that of an immigration agent. You need to ask more specific questions than just ask - I have __ points with _______ occupation, where should I apply?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

nelutla said:


> Looks like we have no movement
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some people here said that immi is focusing on clearing all 489 applications first before October prior to moving on to anything else.
So, it is practical to just stop thinking about this until then.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Some people here said that immi is focusing on clearing all 489 applications first before October prior to moving on to anything else.
> So, it is practical to just stop thinking about this until then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk




U mean till October 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

nelutla said:


> U mean till October
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

congian911 said:


> nelutla said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like we have no movement
> ...


Is it?? Waiting game is breaking records this time.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Saw one case on tracker ...DG, Jan case


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> Saw one case on tracker ...DG, Jan case


Jan 27th lodged.

But what I dont understand is employment verification happened in Jun 2018 for a Jan 2019 lodgement ?

Am I missing something


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> Su_Shri said:
> 
> 
> > Saw one case on tracker ...DG, Jan case
> ...


Not sure about that but happy to see green color in the tracker after 2 weeks


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> Not sure about that but happy to see green color in the tracker after 2 weeks


Definitely

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

One more grant reported in immitracker
19 Jan 
seems like user has removed case from immi-tracker.
But good to see January grants coming.

Hope DHA will not sleep over 190 now onwards.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Achaldoshi said:


> One more grant reported in immitracker
> 19 Jan
> seems like user has removed case from immi-tracker.
> But good to see January grants coming.
> ...


I can see the case as well..hope it will continue..these days DHA is totally unpredictable..


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Achaldoshi said:


> One more grant reported in immitracker
> 19 Jan
> seems like user has removed case from immi-tracker.
> But good to see January grants coming.
> ...


Good to see 190 is moving


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

SG said:


> Good to see 190 is moving


Good to see that all of us are still thinking positively. 


Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rising Star (Jul 22, 2019)

another grant, 21st of january


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

Rising Star said:


> another grant, 21st of january


Is that in immi tracker ?


----------



## Rising Star (Jul 22, 2019)

Achaldoshi said:


> Is that in immi tracker ?


https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc190/cases/case-81108


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

One more CO contact - Jan 12th 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> One more CO contact - Jan 12th
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk




Whts ur source 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

nelutla said:


> Harini227 said:
> 
> 
> > One more CO contact - Jan 12th
> ...


Yeah this is me .

Co contact for further evidence of employment and relationship with spouse.

Co name : Simone


----------



## sky1988 (May 10, 2019)

dragonqn said:


> Yeah this is me .
> 
> Co contact for further evidence of employment and relationship with spouse.
> 
> Co name : Simone


What documents did you submit initially as an evidence for your employment and spouse relationship?


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

sky1988 said:


> dragonqn said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah this is me .
> ...


I had taken bank statement from 2010-2018 and highlighted the salary until 2014 as I did not have payslips till May 2014 and submitted only those sheets. From may 2014,I submitted few payslips. My employment is valid only since Nov 2014. So now I need to submit rest of the bank slip and reference letter in letter head. 
And for relationship I had submitted engagement & marriage pics and marriage certificate. They want more evidence to prove its a long term relationship like joint assets and all.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Has anyone got their DG or grant without asking for more employment evidence in the recent times, - by submitting only SD instead of R&R on company letter head. This is by substantiating with all other proofs such as payslips, bank statements, tax documents, PF statements, bonafide letter. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> One more CO contact - Jan 12th
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Howz the Josh Harini (hehe) Hope to hear from you soon


----------



## dragonqn (Nov 15, 2017)

Can anyone who responded to Co Contact for further evidence of relationship please guide me on what sort of evidence you provided . We do have a joint account and rental agreement is on my name and does not include both of our name . Please suggest what else can be provided ??


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

dragonqn said:


> Can anyone who responded to Co Contact for further evidence of relationship please guide me on what sort of evidence you provided . We do have a joint account and rental agreement is on my name and does not include both of our name . Please suggest what else can be provided ??


Have seen people submitting below:

- Any joint property paper 
- Documents for both of you showing the same address
- Recent trip details with flight and hotel bookings
- communication proof

Let us wait other ppl to add more points


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

dragonqn said:


> Can anyone who responded to Co Contact for further evidence of relationship please guide me on what sort of evidence you provided . We do have a joint account and rental agreement is on my name and does not include both of our name . Please suggest what else can be provided ??


*Joint account bank statement highlighting both your names, 
*any bills - EB, telephone, travel - that have both your names, 
*Passport with spouse names added
*If possible rental agreement with both your names


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> Howz the Josh Harini (hehe) Hope to hear from you soon


Hope they keep this momentum going

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

dragonqn said:


> Can anyone who responded to Co Contact for further evidence of relationship please guide me on what sort of evidence you provided . We do have a joint account and rental agreement is on my name and does not include both of our name . Please suggest what else can be provided ??


We weren't asked for more evidence - but I have shared the majority of what we did provide to DHA here:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...le-page-ranking-journey-648.html#post14776820

This is the MARA agent we ended up using when we were adding my partner to the visa process - they have a neat checklist and guidelines for partner visa evidence that may be useful to you:

https://www.myaccessaustralia.com/partner-visa/


----------



## saradindu.sinha (Feb 4, 2015)

dragonqn said:


> I had taken bank statement from 2010-2018 and highlighted the salary until 2014 as I did not have payslips till May 2014 and submitted only those sheets. From may 2014,I submitted few payslips. My employment is valid only since Nov 2014. So now I need to submit rest of the bank slip and reference letter in letter head.
> And for relationship I had submitted engagement & marriage pics and marriage certificate. They want more evidence to prove its a long term relationship like joint assets and all.


Did CO ask for your deducted years of employment evidence as well?


----------



## tonde86 (Mar 12, 2019)

*Adding a newborn*

Good day
I lodged my 190 visa application on the 31st of May 2019 and we were blessed with a newborn baby on the 1st of September. I managed to secure the baby's birth certificate and the passport is being processed as we speak. My question is: Where do I upload the Newborn baby's Documents (form 1022, birth certificate and passport). Thank you.

Regards

tonde86

Timelines:
| Electrical Engineer | 70 Points
DOE - 190 VIC : 1-03-2019
Pre-Invite : 29-03-2019
ITA : 28-04-2019
Visa Lodged: 31-05-2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tonde86 said:


> Good day
> I lodged my 190 visa application on the 31st of May 2019 and we were blessed with a newborn baby on the 1st of September. I managed to secure the baby's birth certificate and the passport is being processed as we speak. My question is: Where do I upload the Newborn baby's Documents (form 1022, birth certificate and passport). Thank you.
> 
> Regards
> ...


You can upload them under others in your section
Make sure that you name the files well so that the CO can understand at a glance what they contain 

Cheers


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

tonde86 said:


> Good day
> I lodged my 190 visa application on the 31st of May 2019 and we were blessed with a newborn baby on the 1st of September. I managed to secure the baby's birth certificate and the passport is being processed as we speak. My question is: Where do I upload the Newborn baby's Documents (form 1022, birth certificate and passport). Thank you.
> 
> Regards
> ...



You need to ask DHA by calling or email to add your baby in application. Once added, you can upload documents in that section. I am assuming you are offshore.


----------



## tonde86 (Mar 12, 2019)

Thank You very much NB. Stay blessed


----------



## tonde86 (Mar 12, 2019)

NB said:


> You can upload them under others in your section
> Make sure that you name the files well so that the CO can understand at a glance what they contain
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB.


----------



## tonde86 (Mar 12, 2019)

Achaldoshi said:


> You need to ask DHA by calling or email to add your baby in application. Once added, you can upload documents in that section. I am assuming you are offshore.


Thanks, I am offshore. Who do I call considering the fact that a CO hasn't been allocated to attend to my case & I haven't received any CO contact. Is it possible to get the child added before my case is allocated to a CO?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tonde86 said:


> Thanks, I am offshore. Who do I call considering the fact that a CO hasn't been allocated to attend to my case & I haven't received any CO contact. Is it possible to get the child added before my case is allocated to a CO?


Just because you have not been contacted, doesn’t necessarily mean no one is working on your case
Many cases go directly from Received to grant without the co ever contacting the applicant 
Mine also did
So no harm in trying to contact the department and making sure that the department is aware of the birth of the child

Cheers


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

tonde86 said:


> Thanks, I am offshore. Who do I call considering the fact that a CO hasn't been allocated to attend to my case & I haven't received any CO contact. Is it possible to get the child added before my case is allocated to a CO?


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/change-in-situation/had-a-baby 

Hope this might help.


----------



## tonde86 (Mar 12, 2019)

NB said:


> Just because you have not been contacted, doesn’t necessarily mean no one is working on your case
> Many cases go directly from Received to grant without the co ever contacting the applicant
> Mine also did
> So no harm in trying to contact the department and making sure that the department is aware of the birth of the child
> ...


Thanks a lot


----------



## tonde86 (Mar 12, 2019)

Achaldoshi said:


> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/change-in-situation/had-a-baby
> 
> Hope this might help.


Thank you very much, stay blessed.


----------



## SD008 (Aug 20, 2019)

tonde86 said:


> Good day
> I lodged my 190 visa application on the 31st of May 2019 and we were blessed with a newborn baby on the 1st of September. I managed to secure the baby's birth certificate and the passport is being processed as we speak. My question is: Where do I upload the Newborn baby's Documents (form 1022, birth certificate and passport). Thank you.
> 
> Regards
> ...



Hi There,
I was in the same situation and I just added my newborn to the application 2 weeks back. Baby's health assessment is also now completed 2 days back.

I called immi and they told me to follow below steps, which worked well for me. I suggest you do the same.

1 - Send a mail to '[email protected]', asking them to add the new born to the application. 

2 - Attach 1022, Passport and birth certificate in the same mail.

3 - After 5-6 days, your baby will get added to the application and you can see that in your immi account. You will also receive bridging visa for the bay if you are onshore.

4 - You will get a mail from DIBP for baby's medical. As I am onshore and my baby is born here in Australia, they asked me to sign a consent form and get a medical certificate from a doctor (GP or specialist). I sent these documents on replying the same mail.

5 - After 5-6 days, baby's health assessment is now cleared. Its showing no action required in my immi account.

Now I have also uploaded baby's birth certificate, passport, 1022 under her name in my immi account and waiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttting.


----------



## rsujan (Jul 31, 2018)

Hello everyone, Just checked the timeline for 190 Grant is reduce to 9-13 months . Seems like good times are coming


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

rsujan said:


> Hello everyone, Just checked the timeline for 190 Grant is reduce to 9-13 months . Seems like good times are coming


Goodluck everyone. Hope we are all granted before summer comes so we can have some good time at the beaches of Australia. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rising Star (Jul 22, 2019)

rsujan said:


> Hello everyone, Just checked the timeline for 190 Grant is reduce to 9-13 months . Seems like good times are coming


and 189 visa increased to 8-9 months, they are leveling the distance


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Jan 18th DG reported on immitracker

Keep it coming!! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Dear Exparts.

I am going to be 40 year in coming December. If I apply for NSW under 190 and I get invitation to apply for NSW Nomination before that, will I be able to claim 25 points or the points will be calculated after final invitation for 190 Visa.
Thanks


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> Jan 18th DG reported on immitracker
> 
> Keep it coming!!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Yessss...Hope they will start handling CO contacted cases too  
3 months post CO


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> Yessss...Hope they will start handling CO contacted cases too
> 
> 3 months post CO


Yes need of the hour is to keep 190 flowing, clearing all backlogs

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Su_Shri said:


> Yessss...Hope they will start handling CO contacted cases too
> 
> 3 months post CO


Im in the same boat. Hope to hear something soon.


Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

bdtomas said:


> Dear Exparts.
> 
> I am going to be 40 year in coming December. If I apply for NSW under 190 and I get invitation to apply for NSW Nomination before that, will I be able to claim 25 points or the points will be calculated after final invitation for 190 Visa.
> Thanks


Points freeze only after the final invite. 
However if you have received your pre-invite from NSW and are waiting for the final invite, you can request to expedite your nomination approval. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Harini227 said:


> Points freeze only after the final invite.
> However if you have received your pre-invite from NSW and are waiting for the final invite, you can request to expedite your nomination approval.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Jan 18th DG reported on immitracker
> 
> Keep it coming!!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


I'm 18th too, nothing yet. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tonde86 (Mar 12, 2019)

SD008 said:


> Hi There,
> I was in the same situation and I just added my newborn to the application 2 weeks back. Baby's health assessment is also now completed 2 days back.
> 
> I called immi and they told me to follow below steps, which worked well for me. I suggest you do the same.
> ...


Thank you very much.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

what is the chance to get invitation with 70 points under NSW 190 with the occupation 262113- Systems Administrator.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

LimpBizkit said:


> I'm 18th too, nothing yet. :fingerscrossed:


Hope yours is just around the corner. Waiting to hear from you soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

congian911 said:


> Im in the same boat. Hope to hear something soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Hi there, 
when did you lodge your visa?


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

vyrarchz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> when did you lodge your visa?


11th Dec

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi everyone

I have lodged our visa application on 22/11/2018.
My wife did her PTE exam on 03/09/2018 and scored L45/R42/S43/W44 and 44 overall.

My question is: should she repeat the exam as its more than a year? I’ve heard the vocational english is valid for a year only.


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

NB said:


> You can upload them under others in your section
> Make sure that you name the files well so that the CO can understand at a glance what they contain
> 
> Cheers


PR-190 SA,,Is there any problem in staying outside Australia for 4 plus years after initial entry and re-enter permanently before the 5 year Visa period. what are the possible issues during the future citizenship application? Is there any mandatory requirement of continuous stay during the initial five year period apart from RRV visa rules?


----------



## Aus7 (Jun 13, 2018)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > You can upload them under others in your section
> ...



If You enter on 4th year, then to travel out of Australia you have to wait for 2Years, if you want to come back again on resident return visa. as the requirement for resident return visa is

You must either:

have lived in Australia for 2 years (730 days) in the last 5 years as the holder of a permanent visa (or entry permit), or as an Australian citizen
be able to demonstrate substantial ties to Australia that are of benefit to Australia 



Better to enter at max after 2.5 years after initial entry as you can travel for 6 months in next 2.5 years and eligible to apply resident return visa. Experts to confirm.


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi experts,

I lodged my visa on the 19th of May 2019, and I traveled last month for a week as a tourist to another country. Do I need to update form80 and submit it again with the new travel record?

please help.

Thank you,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hamidd said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I lodged my visa on the 19th of May 2019, and I traveled last month for a week as a tourist to another country. Do I need to update form80 and submit it again with the new travel record?
> 
> ...


Nope

Cheers


----------



## daphne12 (Mar 13, 2019)

Our visa has been granted today. It was a direct Grant(190 NSW). Below are our timelines:

Code 221111(Accountant General)
IELTS- 9th March 2018
Skill assessment-27th Jul 2018
Spouse skill assessment- 15th Oct 2018
EOI- 20th Oct 2018
NSW preinvite 19th Nov 2018
Preinvite acceptance- 24th Nov 2018
NSW nomination received-7th Dec 2018
Visa lodged- 20th Jan 2019

Total : 80 Points

Age : 30 Points
Experience : 10 Points
Education : 15 Points
Language : 20 points
Partner skill: 5 points

Grant date 6th Sept 2019
IED 6th Sept 2020

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

daphne12 said:


> Our visa has been granted today. It was a direct Grant(190 NSW). Below are our timelines:
> 
> Code 221111(Accountant General)
> IELTS- 9th March 2018
> ...


Heartiest Congratulations Daphne


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

daphne12 said:


> Our visa has been granted today. It was a direct Grant(190 NSW). Below are our timelines:
> 
> Code 221111(Accountant General)
> IELTS- 9th March 2018
> ...


Congratulations buddy!!!


----------



## SydneyLover (Mar 24, 2017)

daphne12 said:


> Our visa has been granted today. It was a direct Grant(190 NSW). Below are our timelines:
> 
> Code 221111(Accountant General)
> IELTS- 9th March 2018
> ...




Congratulations


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

daphne12 said:


> Our visa has been granted today. It was a direct Grant(190 NSW). Below are our timelines:
> 
> Code 221111(Accountant General)
> IELTS- 9th March 2018
> ...


Congratulations...enjoy the moment


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

How to know that employment verification is underway? DHA has not contacted my employer yet.


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

Hey guys, this morning me and girlfriend received a direct grant, needless to say we both are over the moon now! Really!

Timeline and details as follows...

Code 261312 (Developer Programmer) - OFFSHORE

190 via SkillSelect: Aug 2018
Invitation to apply from NSW: Nov 2018
Application submitted to NSW: Nov 2018
Application approved by NSW: Dec 2018
*Visa lodged: 18.01.2019*
*Grant [Direct]: 06.09.2019*

*Points: 75*

Age: 25
English (PTE): 20
Education: 15
Exp.: 10
State: 5

This forum kept my sanity in check  it was really helpful knowing I'm not alone in anticipating this, so thanks to all of you!

All the best to the rest of you! Hang in there.


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

How do I know if my employment verification has started?
Yesterday, I got a call from some number in Australia, to my office number (the number was not shared anywhere in the documents or anywhere else).
But couldn't attend the call as I was away from the desk..I don't have any clients from Australia to contact me..
Asked the reception and they said they had not connected anyone to my number..and employment verification calls goes to HR team in another place..hence it's not possible to find if they have shared the number..

If it is for employment verification/anything related to this process, will they call me again?

It is most unlikely that I will be available on my desk always..

I tried calling them back..but it is not connecting.
My lodgement date is 29 March 2019..

Have anyone gone through such a case..?


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

LimpBizkit said:


> Hey guys, this morning me and girlfriend received a direct grant, needless to say we both are over the moon now! Really!
> 
> Timeline and details as follows...
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

LimpBizkit said:


> Hey guys, this morning me and girlfriend received a direct grant, needless to say we both are over the moon now! Really!
> 
> Timeline and details as follows...
> 
> ...


Congratulations 👏👏


----------



## ntalam (Jul 27, 2018)

LimpBizkit said:


> Hey guys, this morning me and girlfriend received a direct grant, needless to say we both are over the moon now! Really!
> 
> Timeline and details as follows...
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!


----------



## ntalam (Jul 27, 2018)

daphne12 said:


> Our visa has been granted today. It was a direct Grant(190 NSW). Below are our timelines:
> 
> Code 221111(Accountant General)
> IELTS- 9th March 2018
> ...


Congratulations Daphne!!


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

daphne12 said:


> Our visa has been granted today. It was a direct Grant(190 NSW). Below are our timelines:
> 
> Code 221111(Accountant General)
> IELTS- 9th March 2018
> ...


Congratulations 🎉🎉👏🎉


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

LimpBizkit said:


> Hey guys, this morning me and girlfriend received a direct grant, needless to say we both are over the moon now! Really!
> 
> Timeline and details as follows...
> 
> ...


Congrats Fred Durst! 

I remember both of us preparing together in 2018 - so happy to see the grants come through for both of you  

All the best


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

LimpBizkit said:


> Hey guys, this morning me and girlfriend received a direct grant, needless to say we both are over the moon now! Really!
> 
> Timeline and details as follows...
> 
> ...


Congratulations LimpBizkit


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Congratulations on your grants

Feels really good to see people reporting DG in here. It's been a long while since something good was posted discussed here, 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Lance426 (Jul 11, 2019)

Finally, got invited for WA State Nomination to apply for 190, time to pay for my visa application !


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Lance426 said:


> Finally, got invited for WA State Nomination to apply for 190, time to pay for my visa application !


Welcome to the grand party!


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Lance426 said:


> Finally, got invited for WA State Nomination to apply for 190, time to pay for my visa application !


Sit back, grab some popcorn and enjoy the show of incompetency. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## LimpBizkit (Jul 13, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats Fred Durst!
> 
> I remember both of us preparing together in 2018 - so happy to see the grants come through for both of you
> 
> All the best


Hey ya!  Definitely remember that! 

Was a bit stressful at the time, glad it worked out for us.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Lance426 said:


> Finally, got invited for WA State Nomination to apply for 190, time to pay for my visa application !


Congratulations Lance


----------



## kamranhayat (Aug 31, 2018)

SD008 said:


> Hi There,
> I was in the same situation and I just added my newborn to the application 2 weeks back. Baby's health assessment is also now completed 2 days back.
> 
> I called immi and they told me to follow below steps, which worked well for me. I suggest you do the same.
> ...



Thanks for sharing your information. I also followed you and did the same what you have written. But after sending the email I got automatically generated response email in which different processing times are mentioned. Did you get the same automatically generated email?


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Any new 190 Victoria grant?


----------



## veerajthegreat (May 24, 2019)

Last day of the week, hope they start February next week.


----------



## preeti03 (Nov 24, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I'm new here.
I have lodged my 190 NSW VISA application on 4th June 2019 for job code 261313 with 75+5 points
All the relevant documents are submitted along with PCC and Medicals.
Currently the time estimate on visa is showing to be around 9 to 13 months.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

preeti03 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new here.
> I have lodged my 190 NSW VISA application on 4th June 2019 for job code 261313 with 75+5 points
> ...


Do you have any query... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

daphne12 said:


> Our visa has been granted today. It was a direct Grant(190 NSW). Below are our timelines:
> 
> Code 221111(Accountant General)
> IELTS- 9th March 2018
> ...


Excellent .. Lots of Congratulations !! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

LimpBizkit said:


> Hey guys, this morning me and girlfriend received a direct grant, needless to say we both are over the moon now! Really!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of Congratulations  to both 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## preeti03 (Nov 24, 2018)

Actually I have no idea how this forum works.
Just to have a track of other similar application, I have joined.


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

preeti03 said:


> Actually I have no idea how this forum works.
> 
> Just to have a track of other similar application, I have joined.




The forum is mostly for queries you may have post the lodgment stage.

But don’t worry, thanks for introducing yourself.


----------



## preeti03 (Nov 24, 2018)

heretic87 said:


> The forum is mostly for queries you may have post the lodgment stage.
> 
> But don’t worry, thanks for introducing yourself.


Thank you


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

preeti03 said:


> Actually I have no idea how this forum works.
> 
> Just to have a track of other similar application, I have joined.


Welcome to the forum

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

When March applicants going to get 190 grant??


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

ROYRAJU135 said:


> When March applicants going to get 190 grant??


After Feb applicants get their 190 grant.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

One DG Jan 22nd lodged

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> One DG Jan 22nd lodged
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk




Source of info please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Source of info please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Immitracker

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## thib (Dec 6, 2017)

I have lodged my visa tas 190 on 15.1.2019 but still no CO asigned yet


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thib said:


> I have lodged my visa tas 190 on 15.1.2019 but still no CO asigned yet


Just because you did not have a co contact, don’t assume that no co has been assigned yet
Many co like to work in the background and only contact you if they need some documents from you, else they give you a grant directly 

Cheers


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

thib said:


> I have lodged my visa tas 190 on 15.1.2019 but still no CO asigned yet


Average wait is around 8 months. You should be patient 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

nelutla said:


> Source of info please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dont worry nelutla. 

Let's recap

Grants were reported here recently in mid August for cases with co contact in the end of May. So at that time it was around 3 months.

As immi is trying to clear 489 backlog currently, it inevitably delays other visa processing. 

But, global processing time for sc 190 has decreased to 9:13.

Time for DG ranges from 7 to 8 months.

So, my 2 cents is that you will have your grant in no more than 12 months after lodgement, regardless of contact.

Are you happy now? 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## thib (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks for all reply, i think co request police check as im from hongkong and need immi request letter for doing this even i have live in australia from 20/2/2010- now , nearly 10 years so dont know if i need request this one as i saw on immi website for police check living in 

We may ask you to provide a police certificate (also called a penal clearance certificate) from every country you lived in. If we ask you for one, it will usually be if you are over 17 and lived in any of the listed countries, including Australia, for at least 12 months in the past 10 years.

It will increase my processing time around 3 -4 months for Hk police check atm


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi everyone

I have lodged our visa application on 22/11/2018.
My wife did her PTE exam on 03/09/2018 and scored L45/R42/S43/W44 and 44 overall.

My question is: should she repeat the exam as its more than a year? I’ve heard the vocational english is valid for a year only.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

hanak said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have lodged our visa application on 22/11/2018.
> My wife did her PTE exam on 03/09/2018 and scored L45/R42/S43/W44 and 44 overall.
> ...


Yeah that's the rule. I had CO contact after a week of my wife's IELTS expiry and they didn't request her English, MARA agent says that means they won't request it, so sometimes it doesn't matter. 

I'd decide like this: if the speed is more important than money, have her do the exam and resend it asap. If money is more important than speed then wait as you may not need it.

Your priorities will help you decide, easy


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hanak said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have lodged our visa application on 22/11/2018.
> My wife did her PTE exam on 03/09/2018 and scored L45/R42/S43/W44 and 44 overall.
> ...


Her score needs to be valid only till the date of the invite and not on the date of the grant 
This is my understanding 

Cheers


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

Anyad said:


> Yeah that's the rule. I had CO contact after a week of my wife's IELTS expiry and they didn't request her English, MARA agent says that means they won't request it, so sometimes it doesn't matter.
> 
> I'd decide like this: if the speed is more important than money, have her do the exam and resend it asap. If money is more important than speed then wait as you may not need it.
> 
> Your priorities will help you decide, easy


Thank you Anyad,

I have checked https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english

"12 months before you applied for the visa, you scored one of the following"

"Test cannot have been undertaken more than 3 years before the date of invitation"

Does it mean that PTE test will expire after we lodge and submit the application or it will be freeze?


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

hanak said:


> Thank you Anyad,
> 
> I have checked https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...uirements/english-language/functional-english
> 
> ...


It is clearly mentioned that you score one of the following 12 months before you applied for the visa. As per the dates you have shared, there is no need to worry.


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

Looks like no movement today.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi Expaters, 

As 190 processing time is now 9-13 months, and my application is more than 9 months, can I send a feedback to ask about my application? If yes, can you please guy me to do so. 

Cheers,


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

davidng said:


> Hi Expaters,
> 
> As 190 processing time is now 9-13 months, and my application is more than 9 months, can I send a feedback to ask about my application? If yes, can you please guy me to do so.
> 
> Cheers,


You can try but I dont think it works.

The person who got DG recently had been waiting for nearly 8 months so yours is not that much longer.


Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Am just hoping they haven't paused 190 again. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Rising Star (Jul 22, 2019)

Harini227 said:


> Am just hoping they haven't paused 190 again.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


It's just monday, even last week it's been a slow day


----------



## tariqur (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi guys,

Got first C/O contact today, for my application lodged on Jan 21st 2019.

The status has changed to "Initial Assessment" and the C/O has asked for some new documents to add my newborn as an applicant (birth cert, strangely which I had already provided). Besides that, they also requested my new Passport copy (ALSO provided before) as well as that of my son (which I had NOT provided, as it was recently expired).

It seems that they aren't very meticulous when it comes to checking everything you've provided...

Nothing about employment verification, in this email at least.


----------



## kamranhayat (Aug 31, 2018)

tariqur said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got first C/O contact today, for my application lodged on Jan 21st 2019.
> 
> ...



I sent them email and they have added my new born baby to application.but there is no hap id generated. Have they already added your baby and have you done medicals?
What should i do now to generate hap id of my new born baby?


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

what is the difference between initial assessment and further assessment ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

tariqur said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got first C/O contact today, for my application lodged on Jan 21st 2019.
> 
> ...


They are certainly fallible and don't always have incredible attention to detail. 

To prove functional English for my partner we used evidence of study at an institution in Australia where all instruction was in English and where there was at least 1 year of full-time study towards an award. 

Given it is a less common means of proving functional English we were twice asked for this evidence despite already providing it. The tone of the CO in asking for the evidence was very passive aggressive in the second letter.

In the end we had to write a SD stating we have in fact provided evidence by showcasing X according to Y regulation etc. 

It can be incredibly frustrating, but hang in there.


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> They are certainly fallible and don't always have incredible attention to detail.
> 
> To prove functional English for my partner we used evidence of study at an institution in Australia where all instruction was in English and where there was at least 1 year of full-time study towards an award.
> 
> ...


Can you please let me know if SD was asked by CO ?
My wife has degree from overseas studies in English and we have provided transcript with same details. I doubt that they will have look at that.

If you can share details about what you included in SD, that will be of great help.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Su_Shri said:


> what is the difference between initial assessment and further assessment ?


A button?

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> what is the difference between initial assessment and further assessment ?



From what I have read on this forum, when CO contacts for additional documents for any circumstance, then status becomes "Initial Assessment". When the applicant uploads the asked documents asked for, status is updated to Further Assessment. 

However this doesn't happen for all. 
Sometimes there is a CO contact and no status changes happen.

Varies from case to case.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

congian911 said:


> A button?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Do you think you answered my question? I am aware of stages, however asked coz for me it never went to initial.

Hope you will understand that ppl ask question to get the answer and no question is silly. If you find it silly, ignore it buddy.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Su_Shri said:


> Do you think you answered my question? I am aware of stages, however asked coz for me it never went to initial.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you will understand that ppl ask question to get the answer and no question is silly. If you find it silly, ignore it buddy.


But isn't the answer to your question just that? You click on a button after submitting requested docs then your status changes. If there's no button then your status remains same?

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

congian911 said:


> But isn't the answer to your question just that? You click on a button after submitting requested docs then your status changes. If there's no button then your status remains same?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Hmmm...


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

ksharma36 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Requesting help from folks who are in the process of immigration or have already got the grant. I have few questions in my mind since i am pretty new to this immigration world. So i dont know what immitracker is and how you guys are keeping up with the updates. I rely on Google and recently got to know that there are some changes which would be in effect from Nov 2019. These are the two updates which can boost the points for my application.
> 
> ...



You have given quite a detailed description, however you have missed on a key info. IT and Finance are very broad terms. There are numerous ANZSCO codes under each. 

First you need start with ANZSCO code to begin with. This thread is mainly for people who have received or waiting for 190 grants. There are other threads that help you understand where you have to start with. No matter what the rules, they are 3 key phases in the PR journey and timelines vary for each stage

--> EOI submission and waiting for invite
--> Receive ITA; Lodge visa and wait for grant
---> After grant 

Please share your ANZSCO codes for experts to help


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

I have a query. I understand each applicant on the application will receive individual grant letters. But will all the letters be sent to the primary applicants email id only, or will it be sent to individual applicant's email id.

Might sound lame. But just out of curiosity.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> I have a query. I understand each applicant on the application will receive individual grant letters. But will all the letters be sent to the primary applicants email id only, or will it be sent to individual applicant's email id.
> 
> Might sound lame. But just out of curiosity.


This isn't lame.

This question got me thinking too.

But then I guess that we specify an email for all official communication from them while lodging the visa...

Regards,
Manu.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> I have a query. I understand each applicant on the application will receive individual grant letters. But will all the letters be sent to the primary applicants email id only, or will it be sent to individual applicant's email id.
> 
> Might sound lame. But just out of curiosity.


All mails are sent to the primary applicant email id only

Cheers


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

NB said:


> All mails are sent to the primary applicant email id only
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## masterwayne (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi, has any Jan or Dec applicant from WA received their grant or a CO contact? So far, I haven’t heard anything from any WA 190 applicant. It is a bit worrying.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi all, 

Happy to inform that we a family of 3 have received our grants this morning by God's grace. It is a DG!! 

Lodged 30th Jan
261112 Systems analyst



Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Harini227 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to inform that we a family of 3 have received our grants this morning by God's grace. It is a DG!!
> 
> ...


Wonderful. Enjoy the moment harini. 


Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## daphne12 (Mar 13, 2019)

Harini227 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to inform that we a family of 3 have received our grants this morning by God's grace. It is a DG!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations Harini

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to inform that we a family of 3 have received our grants this morning by God's grace. It is a DG!!
> 
> ...


Heartiest Congratulations Harini  Am so happy for you


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to inform that we a family of 3 have received our grants this morning by God's grace. It is a DG!!
> 
> ...


Heyyy...Congratulations..Very happy for you 
Enjoy the moment


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to inform that we a family of 3 have received our grants this morning by God's grace. It is a DG!!
> 
> ...


WoW .. Very Happy for you Harini227 . Time for party and celebration .. you have been very active on group .. will look forward that you share your experience going forward as well and remain active on grp ... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

Additional good part is the application have reached Jan End Lodgement and hope end of this week we reach first week of Feb ... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to inform that we a family of 3 have received our grants this morning by God's grace. It is a DG!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations Harini..


----------



## S.Randhawa (Sep 10, 2019)

*Congratulations*

Many congratulations and best of luck for a new start at Australia. It means Feb invites are going to start, where I am in the queue too.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks all for your wishes and kind words. 
I will post a detailed one on my PR journey, however, without this forum, without the help from so many members here, we wouldn't have reached this far. Am really grateful to all of you. 


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

And they keep the grants flowing 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## veerajthegreat (May 24, 2019)

fromncr said:


> Additional good part is the application have reached Jan End Lodgement and hope end of this week we reach first week of Feb ...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Lets not get our hopes too high. February will most likely start next month onwards.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Harini227 said:


> Thanks all for your wishes and kind words.
> I will post a detailed one on my PR journey, however, without this forum, without the help from so many members here, we wouldn't have reached this far. Am really grateful to all of you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> Thanks all for your wishes and kind words.
> I will post a detailed one on my PR journey, however, without this forum, without the help from so many members here, we wouldn't have reached this far. Am really grateful to all of you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk




Congrats can u please share us have u submitted SD or RNR for n company letter head 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Thanks all for your wishes and kind words.
> I will post a detailed one on my PR journey, however, without this forum, without the help from so many members here, we wouldn't have reached this far. Am really grateful to all of you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Congrats Harini. Happy for you and your family 

BTW, it would very useful for us if you could share the complete list of documents you have submitted to get a DG.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

veerajthegreat said:


> Lets not get our hopes too high. February will most likely start next month onwards.


Yea from my observation it takes immi at least 2 actual months to move forward with 1 month of application.

People in Dec got DG in Jun or July

People in Jan got DG in Sep

Hope it gets better from now ofcourse 


Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

Harini227 said:


> Thanks all for your wishes and kind words.
> I will post a detailed one on my PR journey, however, without this forum, without the help from so many members here, we wouldn't have reached this far. Am really grateful to all of you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Congratulations! Wish you luck for the rest of the journey!


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Yea from my observation it takes immi at least 2 actual months to move forward with 1 month of application.
> 
> People in Dec got DG in Jun or July
> 
> ...


Hope they will start CO contacted cases as well..


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Achaldoshi said:


> Can you please let me know if SD was asked by CO ?
> My wife has degree from overseas studies in English and we have provided transcript with same details. I doubt that they will have look at that.
> 
> If you can share details about what you included in SD, that will be of great help.


A SD was not asked by the CO - it was given in response to repeated requests by DHA (from various CO's) for proof of functional English despite it already having been provided by us. 

The SD simply stated something to the effect:

We note you have asked for proof of functional English on y date and z date, we confirm that we have provided proof of functional English on x date by showcasing evidence of study at an institution in Australia where all instruction was in English and where there was at least 1 year of full-time study towards an award, as stated in the Migration Regulations and in your request for information on y date and z date.


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to inform that we a family of 3 have received our grants this morning by God's grace. It is a DG!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations Harini..
May I know the IED?


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Congrats can u please share us have u submitted SD or RNR for n company letter head
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We have submitted SD only for both of us - 2 employment episodes each, including the current one. 

However we have supplemented with all other possible documents. 

Payslips; Bank statements with salary credit highlighted; PF statements; Form 16; Bonafide letter on company letter head; relieving order

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Drish said:


> Congratulations Harini..
> May I know the IED?


Sep 2020, one yr from now

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> We have submitted SD only for both of us - 2 employment episodes each, including the current one.
> 
> However we have supplemented with all other possible documents.
> 
> ...




Thanks Harini 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Drish said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations Harini..
> ...


Thank you 😊😊


----------



## Sam97 (Aug 27, 2019)

lodged on mid of dec 2018 and i got notification that my visa has been allocated for processing from scott in july 16 .. and couple of days back i got a mail that you have received a message in skill select mailbox account and there i see nothing .. dont know what was this mail was about . and till now no c.o contact 🙁


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to inform that we a family of 3 have received our grants this morning by God's grace. It is a DG!!
> 
> ...


Congrats Harini,

My lodgement date is also 30th Jan. Keeping fingers crossed for the next few days.

Cannot see your signature due to App; can you share your timeline below?

What is the subject line of grant mail? 

Cheers!



Typed on the go using Tapatalk. Please ignore typos.


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

Sam97 said:


> lodged on mid of dec 2018 and i got notification that my visa has been allocated for processing from scott in july 16 .. and couple of days back i got a mail that you have received a message in skill select mailbox account and there i see nothing .. dont know what was this mail was about . and till now no c.o contact 🙁




Post visa lodgment, no notifications come through skill select, they will come through. Immi. You may have gotten an email regarding an old EOI that has now expired. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donjack (Nov 3, 2016)

Harini227 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to inform that we a family of 3 have received our grants this morning by God's grace. It is a DG!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations to your family.


----------



## astronautvj (Mar 13, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to inform that we a family of 3 have received our grants this morning by God's grace. It is a DG!!
> 
> ...


Congrats !!


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to inform that we a family of 3 have received our grants this morning by God's grace. It is a DG!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations..... Happy for you and excited for me as I am in the queue.....

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kabirnarain (Sep 10, 2019)

Hope to see something trickling down too. Have lodged my NSW 190 application on 30th Jan 2019, ICT Business Analyst 2611111.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

A Co contact for Feb 1st reported on immitracker - 190 is moving. 

Good wishes to all who are waiting

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

Congrats Harini!

We lodged in June end. Got the PCC in March which I was told is valid for only a year. Not sure, if we will get it before that or if we will be asked to get that again.

Cant guess what will be the IED also..


----------



## rabb da banda (Apr 1, 2019)

Dear All,

Its my immense pleasure to announce that we family of 3 got our grant today morning. As i was in night duty so was late to inform you all wonderful guys. My lodgement date was 28-jan-2019 and it was luckily a DG. Occupation code- 312312


----------



## rabb da banda (Apr 1, 2019)

vidyaajay said:


> Congrats Harini!
> 
> We lodged in June end. Got the PCC in March which I was told is valid for only a year. Not sure, if we will get it before that or if we will be asked to get that again.
> 
> Cant guess what will be the IED also..


Sit back and relax, You had done the hard work and rest you left on almighty. Enjoy everyday of your life as its very precious.


----------



## rabb da banda (Apr 1, 2019)

Harini227 said:


> A Co contact for Feb 1st reported on immitracker - 190 is moving.
> 
> Good wishes to all who are waiting
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk



Congrats Dear, Finally the moment came in to your life.. cheers.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

rabb da banda said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Its my immense pleasure to announce that we family of 3 got our grant today morning. As i was in night duty so was late to inform you all wonderful guys. My lodgement date was 28-jan-2019 and it was luckily a DG. Occupation code- 312312


Great news. Congratulations!!


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

rabb da banda said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Its my immense pleasure to announce that we family of 3 got our grant today morning. As i was in night duty so was late to inform you all wonderful guys. My lodgement date was 28-jan-2019 and it was luckily a DG. Occupation code- 312312


Wonderful news, congrats!!!


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

rabb da banda said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Its my immense pleasure to announce that we family of 3 got our grant today morning. As i was in night duty so was late to inform you all wonderful guys. My lodgement date was 28-jan-2019 and it was luckily a DG. Occupation code- 312312


Awesome dude.. Congratulations....

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

vidyaajay said:


> Congrats Harini!
> 
> We lodged in June end. Got the PCC in March which I was told is valid for only a year. Not sure, if we will get it before that or if we will be asked to get that again.
> 
> Cant guess what will be the IED also..


All grants being provided after the 1st of July carry and IED of 1 year from the date of the grant.

It is no longer dependant on your PCC.

Cheers...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

rabb da banda said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Its my immense pleasure to announce that we family of 3 got our grant today morning. As i was in night duty so was late to inform you all wonderful guys. My lodgement date was 28-jan-2019 and it was luckily a DG. Occupation code- 312312


Congratulations rabb da banda


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

rabb da banda said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Its my immense pleasure to announce that we family of 3 got our grant today morning. As i was in night duty so was late to inform you all wonderful guys. My lodgement date was 28-jan-2019 and it was luckily a DG. Occupation code- 312312


Congrats mate!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> All grants being provided after the 1st of July carry and IED of 1 year from the date of the grant.
> 
> It is no longer dependant on your PCC.
> 
> ...


Not all, but most grants. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Harini227 said:


> Not all, but most grants.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


I think it should be a year considering how long it is for them to process application. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

congian911 said:


> I think it should be a year considering how long it is for them to process application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


That is what we think. But DHA does not. 


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

rabb da banda said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Its my immense pleasure to announce that we family of 3 got our grant today morning. As i was in night duty so was late to inform you all wonderful guys. My lodgement date was 28-jan-2019 and it was luckily a DG. Occupation code- 312312


Congratulations buddy ..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

I feel like just escape from invitation fuss. Unbelievable, no invitation for 85 points under 189 subclass.

Waiting for 190 grant is much better than 189 invitation.


----------



## Singhharbhajan1 (Apr 20, 2019)

fromncr said:


> rabb da banda said:
> 
> 
> > Dear All,
> ...


“Congratulations” Enjoy the moment!!


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

They are probably trying to keep the invites as low as possible until November - hence the higher cut off. Once the new points system kicks in, we will know what will be cut offs for each AnZSCO code. But that will be at least Dec 2019 or Jan 2020

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

rabb da banda said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Its my immense pleasure to announce that we family of 3 got our grant today morning. As i was in night duty so was late to inform you all wonderful guys. My lodgement date was 28-jan-2019 and it was luckily a DG. Occupation code- 312312


Congratulations. I lodged my visa on 13rd August, hope to see some good news before March. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Not all, but most grants.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


May I know your IED..?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Looks like no movement today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

nelutla said:


> Looks like no movement today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yup, nothing reported


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

Su_Shri said:


> Yup, nothing reported


1 direct grant 31 jan ( on 11th)
1 Co contact 1 Feb (on 10th)

Source: immitracker


----------



## Rising Star (Jul 22, 2019)

nelutla said:


> Looks like no movement today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


a couple of CO contacts for the 1st of february


----------



## Dxb21 (Feb 25, 2019)

Achaldoshi said:


> 1 direct grant 31 jan ( on 11th)
> 
> 1 Co contact 1 Feb (on 10th)
> 
> ...




Even I can see few on 7th feb got DG 
Source immitraker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam97 (Aug 27, 2019)

i lodged my application on mid of dec 2018 and got mail in july that my file is in further processing , till now no c.o contact , can we mail them ? or else should i wait 🙁


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Be patient friends.

For sure processing time has decreased 

For sure the expansion of 489 category has stopped, thus they will start diverting focus to 190.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> May I know your IED..?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


My IED is September 2020

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Achaldoshi said:


> 1 direct grant 31 jan ( on 11th)
> 1 Co contact 1 Feb (on 10th)
> 
> Source: immitracker


Yup, just saw. thanks for sharing


----------



## Bradshaw123 (Sep 11, 2019)

Hi Everyone, I am very new to this forum and just got the below email yesterday. But my immi application is still in "received" state only with no CO contact for the last 5.5 months. Can someone please help me with this situation ? I called in the immi helpdesk and they just said its still in process and you can reach out to skillselect for anymore info.

10 Sep 2019

Dear XXXX

Your SkillSelect EOI has been ceased
This letter refers to your Expression of Interest (EOI) submitted in the SkillSelect system.

Your EOI has now been ceased. Reasons that your EOI has been ceased may include:
You have been granted a visa
You have been refused a visa
You have withdrawn a visa application
You have not actioned two invitations that your EOI has received
Your EOI has been cancelled by the Department of Home Affairs
As your EOI has ceased, it has now been removed from the SkillSelect database.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Bradshaw123 said:


> Hi Everyone, I am very new to this forum and just got the below email yesterday. But my immi application is still in "received" state only with no CO contact for the last 5.5 months. Can someone please help me with this situation ? I called in the immi helpdesk and they just said its still in process and you can reach out to skillselect for anymore info.
> 
> 10 Sep 2019
> 
> ...


Skillselect has nothing to do with immi so you dont need to worry.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Skillselect has nothing to do with immi so you dont need to worry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk




Hey hi congian just curious to know any update


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

nelutla said:


> Hey hi congian just curious to know any update
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing yet Nelutla. 3 months total since contact already. 


Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Nothing yet Nelutla. 3 months total since contact already.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk




 It's very tough time to wait don't know when they are going back to CO contacted cases. Do u have any idea when was the latest grant for CO contacted case 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

nelutla said:


> It's very tough time to wait don't know when they are going back to CO contacted cases. Do u have any idea when was the latest grant for CO contacted case
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Recent grants were in mid August for end of May contact. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Recent grants were in mid August for end of May contact.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk




Thanks for information congian Iam just waiting for ur grant so that they will next CO files 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradshaw123 (Sep 11, 2019)

congian911 said:


> Skillselect has nothing to do with immi so you dont need to worry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Then why they sent me this email ? My EOI is just 5.5 months old and can't expire. Also, I applied in 189 class.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

nelutla said:


> Thanks for information congian Iam just waiting for ur grant so that they will next CO files
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well immi is unpredictable so we might have grant at same time who knows. Or even you might get it before I do. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

congian911 said:


> Nothing yet Nelutla. 3 months total since contact already.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk




Darn, I think there’s a few of us waiting for 3 months now. I hope they have a few people working on the CO contacts as well


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

heretic87 said:


> congian911 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing yet Nelutla. 3 months total since contact already.
> ...


7 months and waiting.

Also, i have added my son to the application and its been two weeks i haven’t got the hapid. how much time does it normally take.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

srandha1 said:


> 7 months and waiting.
> 
> Also, i have added my son to the application and its been two weeks i haven’t got the hapid. how much time does it normally take.


ru waiting form 7 months after CO contact ?


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

heretic87 said:


> Darn, I think there’s a few of us waiting for 3 months now. I hope they have a few people working on the CO contacts as well


Trend for Management Consultant - no DG since November. 

Hope the will start looking on CO contacted case soon.


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

nelutla said:


> srandha1 said:
> 
> 
> > 7 months and waiting.
> ...


yes, got it in feb


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey Guys,

Happy to report - got my Direct Grant today.
Copying my timelines and details from my signature for the people checking on phone.
Thanks to all (not just this thread) on the entire forum.

261312 - 190 (NSW)
Age : 25
Edu : 15
Eng : 20
Exp : 10
------------
Total : 70 + 5 (SS)
DOE : 4th April 2018

Invitation to apply for NSW Nomination (Pre-Invite): 18th Jan
State Nomination Applied : 20th Jan

Nomination Approved/ ITA : 29th Jan 
Visa Lodge: 31st Jan 2019

Direct Grant: 11th Sep 2019
IED: 11th Sep 2020


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

moveoz said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations....

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## S.Randhawa (Sep 10, 2019)

moveoz said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Happy to report - got my Direct Grant today.
> Copying my timelines and details from my signature for the people checking on phone.
> ...


Congratulations. I am keeping my fingers crossed for the Feb, as I am also in the queue for the Feb lodgment.


----------



## vidyaajay (Jan 14, 2019)

Ok.. Thank you!

So I guess it is not something that they declared that is how it is going to be going forward, right?

Thanks,



Harini227 said:


> Not all, but most grants.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## chettis (Jul 8, 2019)

moveoz said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

vidyaajay said:


> Ok.. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is not declared anywhere. Most of the grants are getting a 1yr IED. However I personally know one grant for Jan 17th lodged and DG received on Aug 14th has IED in Jan 2020 in line with PCC. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

moveoz said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Happy to report - got my Direct Grant today.
> Copying my timelines and details from my signature for the people checking on phone.
> ...


Congratulations moveoz


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

moveoz said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Happy to report - got my Direct Grant today.
> Copying my timelines and details from my signature for the people checking on phone.
> ...


Many Congratulations!!!


----------



## chongchien (Aug 24, 2018)

hi guys, 

not sure it this has been asked before, but is it necessary to provide police clearance in pre-marriage name? I cant see how this can be done if the passport, which is usually used by the police to produce the clearance cert, has the post-marriage name.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chongchien said:


> hi guys,
> 
> not sure it this has been asked before, but is it necessary to provide police clearance in pre-marriage name? I cant see how this can be done if the passport, which is usually used by the police to produce the clearance cert, has the post-marriage name.


Some countries give PCC on maiden names also
If your country (Like India) does not give, then its not an issue
Just quote the relevant rules to the CO, if he does ask

Cheers


----------



## chongchien (Aug 24, 2018)

NB said:


> Some countries give PCC on maiden names also
> If your country (Like India) does not give, then its not an issue
> Just quote the relevant rules to the CO, if he does ask
> 
> Cheers


thanks NB!


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

why are lots of cases on myimmitracker in inactive state? have never seen this before.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

ntminhduc90 said:


> why are lots of cases on myimmitracker in inactive state? have never seen this before.


Yea after a while without interaction then case will be automatically deactivated. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

congian911 said:


> Yea after a while without interaction then case will be automatically deactivated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


r u still waiting? any CO contacts?


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

ntminhduc90 said:


> r u still waiting? any CO contacts?


Yup. Contacted mid Jun. Still waiting. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

ntminhduc90 said:


> why are lots of cases on myimmitracker in inactive state? have never seen this before.


Immitracker has changed its filtering options.

Earlier, only active cases were filtered and shown by default.

Now no filtering is done.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiveta (May 30, 2019)

What are the reasons for inactive cases ?


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Shiveta said:


> What are the reasons for inactive cases ?


No activity for some time on immitracker.....

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Shiveta said:


> What are the reasons for inactive cases ?


By default after 2 months of no update, the case becomes inactive. This is even if you keep checking immitracker every 5mins once. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Dear All.

I have Aus Masters Degree for which I can claim 5 points. Do you think I can also claim another 5 points for special Education Qualification as I have done 2 years Masters.

Thanks


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

bdtomas said:


> Dear All.
> 
> I have Aus Masters Degree for which I can claim 5 points. Do you think I can also claim another 5 points for special Education Qualification as I have done 2 years Masters.
> 
> Thanks


Please mention your Masters qualification name. To get those 5 points, you need to complete Masters by Research not by coursework.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bdtomas said:


> Dear All.
> 
> I have Aus Masters Degree for which I can claim 5 points. Do you think I can also claim another 5 points for special Education Qualification as I have done 2 years Masters.
> 
> Thanks


It’s quite difficult to claim the points for the special education qualification 
There are several restrictions 

If you are eligible, I think you can claim it over and above the masters degree 5 points
First atleast check your eligibility and then post 

Cheers


----------



## Rising Star (Jul 22, 2019)

NB said:


> It’s quite difficult to claim the points for the special education qualification
> There are several restrictions
> 
> If you are eligible, I think you can claim it over and above the masters degree 5 points
> ...


they are very fussy about it, I had to submit them the transcript of my phd including the major and a letter from the university including the abstract of my doctoral thesis


----------



## arjunpinu (Jun 20, 2019)

moveoz said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Happy to report - got my Direct Grant today.
> Copying my timelines and details from my signature for the people checking on phone.
> ...


Congratulations on your grant!


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

hamza-93 said:


> Please mention your Masters qualification name. To get those 5 points, you need to complete Masters by Research not by coursework.
> 
> Cheers


Master of information Systems. Completed in the year 2006 from University of Ballarat, Sydney Campus.


----------



## arjunpinu (Jun 20, 2019)

rabb da banda said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Its my immense pleasure to announce that we family of 3 got our grant today morning. As i was in night duty so was late to inform you all wonderful guys. My lodgement date was 28-jan-2019 and it was luckily a DG. Occupation code- 312312


Congratulation on your grant buddy! Wish you all the best!


----------



## arjunpinu (Jun 20, 2019)

Harini227 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to inform that we a family of 3 have received our grants this morning by God's grace. It is a DG!!
> 
> ...


Congratulation on your grant! Wish you and your family all the best!


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Happy to inform that we a family of 3 have received our grants this morning by God's grace. It is a DG!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations Harini to you and the family!!


----------



## leticiamello (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi everyone! We had our first CO contact 2 days ago on Sep 10th.

My husband and I lodged our 190 visa sponsored by QLD (Physiotherapist) on January 30th without our Medicals and Police Check because we wanted to gain some time as we are overseas and it worked!! CO asked only for those documents and now we have 28 days to send them.... 

Just sharing, as it has been so helpful to read all of your cases!! Thanks a lot


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

leticiamello said:


> Hi everyone! We had our first CO contact 2 days ago on Sep 10th.
> 
> My husband and I lodged our 190 visa sponsored by QLD (Physiotherapist) on January 30th without our Medicals and Police Check because we wanted to gain some time as we are overseas and it worked!! CO asked only for those documents and now we have 28 days to send them....
> 
> Just sharing, as it has been so helpful to read all of your cases!! Thanks a lot


Very strange that you purposely delay the processing of your case this way.

You could have had your grant now then ask for IED waiver to have more time doing whatever you're doing, or even visit Australia couple of days to activate your PR then leave and not think about it for the next 4 years at least. 



Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## leticiamello (Apr 13, 2018)

congian911 said:


> Very strange that you purposely delay the processing of your case this way.
> 
> You could have had your grant now then ask for IED waiver to have more time doing whatever you're doing, or even visit Australia couple of days to activate your PR then leave and not think about it for the next 4 years at least.
> 
> ...




Hi!! Thanks for your reply.

I know, that was a tough decision but we read some cases that people had to do again their medicals because they are processing it quite slow so we took the chance. Also, I couldn't find much information about IED waiver... do you know anything about it? How long can you extend it for? Because that's something we still can do if we need more time... right?

Visiting Australia then leaving for too long is not something we want to do as we are planning to apply for citizenship after 4 years...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

leticiamello said:


> Hi!! Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I know, that was a tough decision but we read some cases that people had to do again their medicals because they are processing it quite slow so we took the chance. Also, I couldn't find much information about IED waiver... do you know anything about it? How long can you extend it for? Because that's something we still can do if we need more time... right?
> 
> Visiting Australia then leaving for too long is not something we want to do as we are planning to apply for citizenship after 4 years...


Most applicants are now being given a IED of one year from the date of the grant irrespective of when their pcc or medicals are expiring 
If you are also given a 1 year IED, it would be very difficult to get a waiver, as I see no credible reason that you can give to justify the same 
There is no provision for extending the IED. It’s either the same or entirely waived off

Cheers


----------



## leticiamello (Apr 13, 2018)

NB said:


> Most applicants are now being given a IED of one year from the date of the grant irrespective of when their pcc or medicals are expiring
> If you are also given a 1 year IED, it would be very difficult to get a waiver, as I see no credible reason that you can give to justify the same
> There is no provision for extending the IED. It’s either the same or entirely waived off
> 
> Cheers


That was very helpful information, thank you!! I hope they give us a IED of one year from grant. Delaying our pcc and medicals helped us anyway then. 

One more question: in a standard situation the visa is valid for 5 years from the date you enter Australia, right? If you do get a IED waived off it means it will be valid 5 years from "visa grant notice"?


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

leticiamello said:


> That was very helpful information, thank you!! I hope they give us a IED of one year from grant. Delaying our pcc and medicals helped us anyway then.
> 
> One more question: in a standard situation the visa is valid for 5 years from the date you enter Australia, right? If you do get a IED waived off it means it will be valid 5 years from "visa grant notice"?


In any case, the visa is valid indefinitely. The five year time period is for multiple travel out of Australia. Post 5 years, you need to obtain a RRV - Resident Return Visa to come back to Australia.


----------



## Vishansnist (Sep 13, 2019)

*Waiting for Invite*

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. I am waiting for an invitation in 190 (from NSW, Victoria, Queensland) below are my details.
189 - 75 Points | 190 - 80 Points | Developer Programmer

Need suggestion from you if I have a chance of getting 190 invite (from NSW, Victoria, Queensland) in the next few months.

Timelines:
261312 | Developer Programmer
189 - 75 Points | 190 - 80 Points
PTE - 79+
EOI - 189 : 11-June-2019
EOI - 190 Queensland: 29-July-2019
EOI - 190 NSW: 11-June-2019
EOI - 190 Victoria: 11-June-2019
Current status - Waiting for invite


----------



## chahathanda71 (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi All,

I am very excited to tell you all that me and my wife got a DG today and IED IS 13 Sept, 2020. I submitted my visa application on 3 Feb-2019 and I got invited from NSW in Jan-2018.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vishansnist said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am waiting for an invitation in 190 (from NSW, Victoria, Queensland) below are my details.
> 189 - 75 Points | 190 - 80 Points | Developer Programmer
> ...


Do you have nsw experience?
Anyways no one can predict a state invite 

Cheers


----------



## chahathanda71 (Feb 26, 2019)

chahathanda71 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very excited to tell you all that me and my wife got a DG today and IED IS 13 Sept, 2020. I submitted my visa application on 3 Feb-2019 and I got invited from NSW in Jan-2018.


Sorry got invited baby NSW in Jan-2019


----------



## apuroopam (Sep 13, 2019)

Hi I am a new member, but been following the forum last few days. i have been working on site in Queensland from last year. I had invite with 65 points. 
We are family or four and we have submitted for 190 visa, January 22nd. I can see that the applications for NSW, Victoria are getting processed past my date of submission.
Are the queensland applications processed by different team?
sorry my first post and no time line yet.
Thank you.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

chahathanda71 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very excited to tell you all that me and my wife got a DG today and IED IS 13 Sept, 2020. I submitted my visa application on 3 Feb-2019 and I got invited from NSW in Jan-2018.


Congratulations Chahath.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

chahathanda71 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very excited to tell you all that me and my wife got a DG today and IED IS 13 Sept, 2020. I submitted my visa application on 3 Feb-2019 and I got invited from NSW in Jan-2018.


Nice. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## kamranhayat (Aug 31, 2018)

Hello
I have submitted my visa application on 1 feb.then on 20 march I updated my newborn baby documents under my name.I sent email to DIBP to add my baby in the application on 30 August. next day I got an email that my baby has been added.but the problem is that my baby is just added to my application but his hap id is not there and his name is not there in the health section.
My question is that is it normal that hap id not generated yet and in how many days hap id will be generated?
Second is this the case officer contact?because in the email there is a name and position number so is it case officer contact?it means i have to wait for 3 4 months gain?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kamranhayat said:


> Hello
> I have submitted my visa application on 1 feb.then on 20 march I updated my newborn baby documents under my name.I sent email to DIBP to add my baby in the application on 30 August. next day I got an email that my baby has been added.but the problem is that my baby is just added to my application but his hap id is not there and his name is not there in the health section.
> My question is that is it normal that hap id not generated yet and in how many days hap id will be generated?
> Second is this the case officer contact?because in the email there is a name and position number so is it case officer contact?it means i have to wait for 3 4 months gain?


The good news is your application is being processed.

Just curious, you updated on 20 March your newborns identity documents, but they were only added on 31 August? That is a bit of a wait.

You can try emailing [email protected] requesting for a HAP ID for your newborn baby.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

chahathanda71 said:


> hi all,
> 
> i am very excited to tell you all that me and my wife got a dg today and ied is 13 sept, 2020. I submitted my visa application on 3 feb-2019 and i got invited from nsw in jan-2018.


many congratulations..


----------



## Silvpurp (Sep 13, 2019)

Good day all, I recently have a baby and I am waiting on grant. I have uploaded the form 1022 on immi account for 2 weeks now with no response. Kindly share a way or email that I can use to communicate with DHA on this.

Thanks.


----------



## Vishansnist (Sep 13, 2019)

Thanks for your reply, I have worked for 3 months in NSW (Sydney) other that that I don't have any specific experience in NSW / Australia.


Vishansnist said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am waiting for an invitation in 190 (from NSW, Victoria, Queensland) below are my details.
> 189 - 75 Points | 190 - 80 Points | Developer Programmer
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vishansnist said:


> Thanks for your reply, I have worked for 3 months in NSW (Sydney) other that that I don't have any specific experience in NSW / Australia.


Then you are not eligible at all for NSW under 190
Look for other possibilities 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Silvpurp said:


> Good day all, I recently have a baby and I am waiting on grant. I have uploaded the form 1022 on immi account for 2 weeks now with no response. Kindly share a way or email that I can use to communicate with DHA on this.
> 
> Thanks.


You can try calling up the department
But doubt that will expedite
You will have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Vishansnist (Sep 13, 2019)

is there any chance of getting an invite for 190 for Queensland, Victoria? I have 80 points in 190.


----------



## Vishansnist (Sep 13, 2019)

ok...is there any chance of getting an invite for 190 for Queensland, Victoria? I have 80 points in 190.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vishansnist said:


> is there any chance of getting an invite for 190 for Queensland, Victoria? I have 80 points in 190.


No one can predict whether you will get a sponsorship 
One can only tell you where you are not eligible 
You can do the research of each state and their requirements and arrive at a conclusion 
It’s not rocket science, just hard work

Cheers


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

chahathanda71 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very excited to tell you all that me and my wife got a DG today and IED IS 13 Sept, 2020. I submitted my visa application on 3 Feb-2019 and I got invited from NSW in Jan-2018.


Congratulations!


----------



## tescgirl (Aug 7, 2019)

chahathanda71 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very excited to tell you all that me and my wife got a DG today and IED IS 13 Sept, 2020. I submitted my visa application on 3 Feb-2019 and I got invited from NSW in Jan-2018.



Congratulations!


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

My application was lodged on 1st Feb. It has been lodged through an agent. 

For better visibility, I have imported the profile and I am able to see the details. However the Application status says "Received". 

I know I shouldn't be too worried, as I have provided all documents, along with medical examinations completed. 

Is this normal that many files lodged around my submission date are picked and mine has not been picked yet? Is there something I should be doing or just wait it out?

Thank you!


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

DDouza said:


> My application was lodged on 1st Feb. It has been lodged through an agent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most likely you will hear from in a month time. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

congian911 said:


> Most likely you will hear from in a month time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Great! Fingers crossed. 

Cheers!


----------



## girishsg.ba (Jun 6, 2018)

Hope DHA hasn't forgotten Dec CO contacted applications layball:


----------



## akhil1986_ (Sep 13, 2019)

chahathanda71 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very excited to tell you all that me and my wife got a DG today and IED IS 13 Sept, 2020. I submitted my visa application on 3 Feb-2019 and I got invited from NSW in Jan-2018.



Are you based offshore?


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

girishsg.ba said:


> Hope DHA hasn't forgotten Dec CO contacted applications layball:




Couldn’t agree more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pra7eek (May 28, 2019)

Hi guys,

I submitted my application for 261312 on July 3rd. With 75 + 5 (NSW SS). I have submitted all the docs including the medicals, anyone has any idea, looking at the recent data, by when should I expect a grant? Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-C900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam97 (Aug 27, 2019)

same here , DHA might have forgotten dec lodgments , mine is dec 18 and still no c.o contact yet , just got mail in july that file is in further processing but till now no response


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Sam97 said:


> same here , DHA might have forgotten dec lodgments , mine is dec 18 and still no c.o contact yet , just got mail in july that file is in further processing but till now no response


yeah I have a similar lodgment, got a co contact july 7th, but silence since... I see that a lot of May CO contacts are being processed now, but it's slow. So who knows, but let's hope a month or two and things turn to a grant. We can only speculate.


----------



## Sam97 (Aug 27, 2019)

what documents did c.o has asked you in his contact ? till now i hav got no contact , dont know why ..


----------



## kamranhayat (Aug 31, 2018)

Thankyou for your response. I have sent email to [email protected] a week ago but still no hap id generated.
Another thing I would mention then case officer has added my baby but application status is still received and case officer has not asked for any kind of documents just he mentioned that baby has been added and reply back if there is an error in baby details
Now i dont now what to do 



PrettyIsotonic said:


> The good news is your application is being processed.
> 
> Just curious, you updated on 20 March your newborns identity documents, but they were only added on 31 August? That is a bit of a wait.
> 
> You can try emailing [email protected] requesting for a HAP ID for your newborn baby.


----------



## chahathanda71 (Feb 26, 2019)

akhil1986_ said:


> Are you based offshore?


Yes


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kamranhayat said:


> Thankyou for your response. I have sent email to [email protected] a week ago but still no hap id generated.
> 
> Another thing I would mention then case officer has added my baby but application status is still received and case officer has not asked for any kind of documents just he mentioned that baby has been added and reply back if there is an error in baby details
> 
> Now i dont now what to do


Perhaps reply and say all is good but you need a HAP ID to do the medical test. 

Could also try [email protected]


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kamranhayat said:


> Thankyou for your response. I have sent email to [email protected] a week ago but still no hap id generated.
> Another thing I would mention then case officer has added my baby but application status is still received and case officer has not asked for any kind of documents just he mentioned that baby has been added and reply back if there is an error in baby details
> Now i dont now what to do


Reply back to the officer on the same email id and request for the baby hap id

Cheers


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

girishsg.ba said:


> Hope DHA hasn't forgotten Dec CO contacted applications


Seriously!! 3 months+ after CO contact. Lodgement date 14th Dec, CO contact on 4th June. Provided everything by 8th June. Nothing after that.


----------



## Starwar (Aug 25, 2019)

*CO Contact*

Hello

May i check for current 190 sub class timeline how long it takes to get a CO assigned?
We are unable to get our Hong Kong Police report till we have a CO contact requesting for it. And we need to be in Hong Kong to apply for it. So any advise on how long it takes to have a CO assigned and how long it takes for a CO contact would be really helpful! Thanks in advance!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Starwar said:


> Hello
> 
> May i check for current 190 sub class timeline how long it takes to get a CO assigned?
> We are unable to get our Hong Kong Police report till we have a CO contact requesting for it. And we need to be in Hong Kong to apply for it. So any advise on how long it takes to have a CO assigned and how long it takes for a CO contact would be really helpful! Thanks in advance!


Most CO work in the background and don’t announce themselves 
They give the grant directly or contact only if they need any documents 
So it’s difficult to tell exactly in such cases when the CO has started working on the cases
So you will have to wait patiently for the CO to respond
For some inexplicable reasons, 190 application are facing long delays

Cheers


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> Seriously!! 3 months+ after CO contact. Lodgement date 14th Dec, CO contact on 4th June. Provided everything by 8th June. Nothing after that.




6th June contact, 12th June responded, lodged on Dec 6th. 9 months so far. I might as well have decided to have a baby last December and we would’ve created a new life by now. Here they can’t look through my documents and create a simple piece of paper for us


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Hang in there lads (frankly, what else can we actually do). 

The grant is near. 

Australia is expensive so a little more time to save up some $ is always welcome. 



Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## justin417 (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi everyone. Just wondering if I can get an advise. I am on a student visa since last year, it will expire on march 2020. I lodged my 190 application in february 2019 and my course finished in July 2019. Since I am still on a student visa waiting for the grant, and my BV is not active, is it possible to work full time? Thanks for those who will response.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

justin417 said:


> Hi everyone. Just wondering if I can get an advise. I am on a student visa since last year, it will expire on march 2020. I lodged my 190 application in february 2019 and my course finished in July 2019. Since I am still on a student visa waiting for the grant, and my BV is not active, is it possible to work full time? Thanks for those who will response.


As long as your student visa is active, you will have to abide by the conditions of that visa
There is no escape route
Once that visa expires naturally or you get your grant, only then you can start working full time in the state that sponsored you
I am presuming that your Bridging visa has no working hour restrictions 

Cheers


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

justin417 said:


> Hi everyone. Just wondering if I can get an advise. I am on a student visa since last year, it will expire on march 2020. I lodged my 190 application in february 2019 and my course finished in July 2019. Since I am still on a student visa waiting for the grant, and my BV is not active, is it possible to work full time? Thanks for those who will response.


You can't work full time untill your BV activates. You are still on student visa. So follow that rules. Check BV grant letter whether there is any condition after your current visa expires.

Regards


----------



## justin417 (Jan 30, 2019)

Thank you. Does that mean i need to enrol in another course?


----------



## justin417 (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks. Does that mean I need to get a new COE and enrol? Is it better to cancel my student visa? I am so confuse because my agent told me that i can work fulltime now.😔




pabna said:


> justin417 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone. Just wondering if I can get an advise. I am on a student visa since last year, it will expire on march 2020. I lodged my 190 application in february 2019 and my course finished in July 2019. Since I am still on a student visa waiting for the grant, and my BV is not active, is it possible to work full time? Thanks for those who will response.
> ...


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

justin417 said:


> Thank you. Does that mean i need to enrol in another course?


Have you finished your course already? If yes, then you can work full-time as you are on your semester break till March 2020. After that BV kicks in with full time work entitles.

Regards


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

justin417 said:


> Hi everyone. Just wondering if I can get an advise. I am on a student visa since last year, it will expire on march 2020. I lodged my 190 application in february 2019 and my course finished in July 2019. Since I am still on a student visa waiting for the grant, and my BV is not active, is it possible to work full time? Thanks for those who will response.


Sorry. Previously I just overlooked that you have already finished your course. Yes you can work full time.


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

congian911 said:


> Hang in there lads (frankly, what else can we actually do).
> 
> The grant is near.
> 
> Australia is expensive so a little more time to save up some $ is always welcome.


Melbourne and Sydney being expensive doesn't mean the rest of Australia is. And if you know how it's pretty easy to save money in a lot of situations.
Source: Having lived in both, and living in the greater Brisbane area for almost 3 years.


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

One applicant with 26th of Feb lodgment date got his direct grant today based on immitracker.

Things seem to be moving fast lately, and during last two weeks DHA has been giving grants on Saturdays.


----------



## aakash.chauhan (Dec 16, 2018)

hamidd said:


> One applicant with 26th of Feb lodgment date got his direct grant today based on immitracker.
> 
> Things seem to be moving fast lately, and during last two weeks DHA has been giving grants on Saturdays.




Thats me. 

Accountant General (221111)
Off shore Single applicant, Experience Point- 10, 

* PTE (7bands)- 13th Oct 2016
* Skill assessment - 6th April 2017
* EOI - 18th April 2017 
* PTE (8bands) - 20th Jan 2018
* Naati CCL - 3rd Dec 2018

* Pre invite - 18th Jan 2019
* Final invitation - 29th Jan 2019
* Visa lodge - 26th Feb 2019


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

aakash.chauhan said:


> Thats me.
> 
> Accountant General (221111)
> Off shore Single applicant, Experience Point- 10,
> ...


Hey Akash, 

I would like to know if you have updated your application recently? Or made any changes to it..?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## aakash.chauhan (Dec 16, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> Hey Akash,
> 
> I would like to know if you have updated your application recently? Or made any changes to it..?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk




I have just uploaded latest Form-16 . Thats at


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

aakash.chauhan said:


> Thats me.
> 
> Accountant General (221111)
> Off shore Single applicant, Experience Point- 10,
> ...



Congrats!


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

aakash.chauhan said:


> hamidd said:
> 
> 
> > One applicant with 26th of Feb lodgment date got his direct grant today based on immitracker.
> ...


Congratulations...


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

aakash.chauhan said:


> I have just uploaded latest Form-16 . Thats at


Thanks...

I am guessing that all the applications that were updated were sent above the queue.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## thegreat123 (Sep 14, 2019)

Hello Everyone. 

I am a new member and have been following this thread and anxiously waiting for my grant for the last few days as my lodgement date was Jan 30th. Yesterday I was contacted by my case officer for "Evidence of Overseas Education" and the requirement is as follows:

"Provide evidence of completion of relevant degree(s), diploma(s) and/or trade certificate(s).
This may include course completion letter(s), academic transcript(s) and/or qualification(s)
obtained."

The thing is that I applied under "developer programmer" category and had submitted the relevant PDG diploma and transcript on Jan 30th. However, they are still asking for relevant documents. Should I attach the same documents again along with RPL which was submitted to ACS? 

I also heard from a colleague of mine that he was also asked for additional documentation which he had already submitted (proof of English language).

Anxiously waiting for some guidance from the senior members and thanks in advance.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

thegreat123 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> I am a new member and have been following this thread and anxiously waiting for my grant for the last few days as my lodgement date was Jan 30th. Yesterday I was contacted by my case officer for "Evidence of Overseas Education" and the requirement is as follows:
> 
> ...


Which nationality are you?

We were asked the same evidence even though we had already submitted relevant documents. 

I heard that this has something to do with how you uploaded your files into immi at lodgement and whether the 'incomplete application' message pops up before you submit. 

I think you can
- re-upload the requested file named exactly as 'oversea education evidence'
- file a complaint stating that the co made a mistake and overlooked. 
- be ready to wait for some months. Don't worry its faster now.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## thegreat123 (Sep 14, 2019)

Thanks for response. I am from Pakistan, let me see how to file a complaint. Roughly how much time is it taking for them review such scenarios?


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

thegreat123 said:


> Thanks for response. I am from Pakistan, let me see how to file a complaint. Roughly how much time is it taking for them review such scenarios?


I think 2 weeks. Good luck friend. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thegreat123 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> I am a new member and have been following this thread and anxiously waiting for my grant for the last few days as my lodgement date was Jan 30th. Yesterday I was contacted by my case officer for "Evidence of Overseas Education" and the requirement is as follows:
> 
> ...


Many times the files get corrupted during uploading
It’s not such a big deal that you would start complaining 

You should again upload the complete set of educational evidence you submitted to ACS during assessment 
Scan the set again and make sure that the files are opening correctly
Don’t make long file names and don’t use spaces in file names 
Upload using a good speed internet connection to ensure that the files don’t get corrupted 

Cheers


----------



## thegreat123 (Sep 14, 2019)

Thanks, will attaching rpl also help?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thegreat123 said:


> Thanks, will attaching rpl also help?


Attach the complete set including RPL

Cheers


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

*ykhawaja*

Hey everyone,

I applied for my 190 TAS nomination on the 5th of march this year and had my medicals done on the 14th of march. Any idea when I will get the grant. Have uploaded all docs and submitted Police checks as well.


----------



## thegreat123 (Sep 14, 2019)

congian911 said:


> I think 2 weeks. Good luck friend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Thanks Congian911


----------



## thegreat123 (Sep 14, 2019)

NB said:


> Attach the complete set including RPL
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB


----------



## thegreat123 (Sep 14, 2019)

Dear members, 
I have another quick question. CO has contacted me once and I have provided the required documents. My question is that does the CO specify all the required / requested documents in one go or can he / she contact in the future again for some other docs?

e.g. CO asked my for educational docs, so can she ask me for marriage certificate in the future even though these 2 items are not related?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thegreat123 said:


> Dear members,
> I have another quick question. CO has contacted me once and I have provided the required documents. My question is that does the CO specify all the required / requested documents in one go or can he / she contact in the future again for some other docs?
> 
> e.g. CO asked my for educational docs, so can she ask me for marriage certificate in the future even though these 2 items are not related?


Many applicants have been contacted multiple times also
Some CO prefer to ask for each document they find missing and then move to the next column instead of all at one go

Till you get the grant , you can never be sure if the application is complete or not

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

justin417 said:


> Hi everyone. Just wondering if I can get an advise. I am on a student visa since last year, it will expire on march 2020. I lodged my 190 application in february 2019 and my course finished in July 2019. Since I am still on a student visa waiting for the grant, and my BV is not active, is it possible to work full time? Thanks for those who will response.


Check with a MARA agent - but I too had considerable validity on my student visa between my course completion date and the student visa expiry date - I confirmed with a few MARA agents that as my course was not in session, I could work as many hours as I liked (as Condition 8105 was still being followed).


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Nothing for CO contacted cases today too..


----------



## Spin (Dec 10, 2018)

Really hope that they go back to the Dec co contact cases ASAP


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Spin said:


> Really hope that they go back to the Dec co contact cases ASAP


:amen: 
High time now.. Saw few applications in immitracker for December without CO contact as well..


----------



## Key12356 (May 13, 2019)

I got a CO contact today!

Lodgement date: 14 Feb 2019
Onshore applicant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rising Star (Jul 22, 2019)

Key12356 said:


> I got a CO contact today!
> 
> Lodgement date: 14 Feb 2019
> Onshore applicant
> ...


what did they ask you?


----------



## Key12356 (May 13, 2019)

Rising Star said:


> what did they ask you?




To get PTE to send my official result to them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Key12356 said:


> To get PTE to send my official result to them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you send it directly before? Or they just overlooked your document?


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hey experts,

Do we get an email for the co everytime someone adds a child to his/her application. my co is saying he hasn’t got any email. but my son is added to the application. there is no hapid still and its been more then two weeks.


----------



## Key12356 (May 13, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> Did you send it directly before? Or they just overlooked your document?




No I haven’t sent it to them  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Key12356 (May 13, 2019)

How long is the average wait for a grant since CO contact?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Key12356 said:


> How long is the average wait for a grant since CO contact?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very tough to answer as DHA is not following any trend. 
I am waiting since June and saw that someone is waiting since Feb.


----------



## Mahmoud Zak (Nov 14, 2018)

*work evdinces*

Hi everyone, 
I applied for NSW 190 with work evidences
1- company 1 ( pay slip, work reference letter from 06/2007 to 08/2016 )
2-company 2 ( Pay slip, work reference letter, National Authority for social insurance certificate But in this certificate its wrote 3 companies because company one have to periods with gap 6 months (first working years from 08/2007 to 02/2013 ) next working years from 08/2013 up to 08/2016 )
Q1- is this will be CO for asking any more evidences??!! 
also have gabs between company 1 and 2 more than 5 months (08/2016 to 11/2016 ) maybe CO?
Q2- I have National Authority for social insurance certificate for company 1 but not submitted for the 2 periods (first working years from 08/2007 to 02/2013 ) next working years from 08/2013 up to 08/2016 ) should i upload it ??
Q3-did the pay slip and work reference is enough??
Q4-My ACS assessment from 12/2009 up to 12/2017 But i resigned from company 2 in 08/2018 did the experiences calculate until 08/2018??
My lodged date 17 May 2019 NSW190 80 (75 +5 Partner) Points +5
DG NO :fingerscrossed:
CO NO :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Maximus (May 8, 2018)

Hi everyone, 

Happy to inform that we, the family of three, got our grants today. Below are the timelines: 

Visa category: NSW 190 visa
Occupation code: 224711 / Management Consultant
Points : 70+5 (from NSW 190)
EoI expression : 5th Jan, 2019
Pre-invite : 10th Jan, 2019
NSW invitation : 24th Jan, 2019
Medical for family: 26th Jan, 2019
Lodgement date : 30th Jan, 2019
Direct Grant date : 16th Sept, 2019

Thanks to all those who shared their expert opinion on the queries. Good luck everyone! 

Cheers!


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Maximus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Happy to inform that we, the family of three, got our grants today. Below are the timelines:
> 
> ...


Congratulations..


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

Many Congratulations !!!



Maximus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Happy to inform that we, the family of three, got our grants today. Below are the timelines:
> 
> ...


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Mahmoud Zak said:


> Hi everyone,
> I applied for NSW 190 with work evidences
> 1- company 1 ( pay slip, work reference letter from 06/2007 to 08/2016 )
> 2-company 2 ( Pay slip, work reference letter, National Authority for social insurance certificate But in this certificate its wrote 3 companies because company one have to periods with gap 6 months (first working years from 08/2007 to 02/2013 ) next working years from 08/2013 up to 08/2016 )
> ...


When it comes to employment verification, any document from 3rd party (Bank Statements, Tax, Social Insurance, etc..) has a great value for the CO. Most of applicants seeking DG are trying to upload a complete set of documents upfront.

Best of luck!


----------



## chongchien (Aug 24, 2018)

did anyone get a CO contact for police PCC in a country where you did not stay for more and 12 months (cumulative and consecutively)? what did you do about it?


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Maximus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Happy to inform that we, the family of three, got our grants today. Below are the timelines:
> 
> ...


Congratulations Max..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Maximus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Happy to inform that we, the family of three, got our grants today. Below are the timelines:
> 
> ...


Congratulations Maximus


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

aakash.chauhan said:


> Thats me.
> 
> Accountant General (221111)
> Off shore Single applicant, Experience Point- 10,
> ...


Congratulations Aakash


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

chahathanda71 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am very excited to tell you all that me and my wife got a DG today and IED IS 13 Sept, 2020. I submitted my visa application on 3 Feb-2019 and I got invited from NSW in Jan-2018.


Congratulations


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chongchien said:


> did anyone get a CO contact for police PCC in a country where you did not stay for more and 12 months (cumulative and consecutively)? what did you do about it?


Many applicants are asked, even those who stayed e en around 6 months
It is the prerogative of the CO to ask 
They have no option but to submit it

Cheers


----------



## kabirnarain (Sep 10, 2019)

Direct Grant - NSW 190, ICT Business Analyst. Dear All, it gives me great pleasure to share that we got our DG yesterday. We lodged our application on Jan 30, 2019.


----------



## ntalam (Jul 27, 2018)

We received our visa grant today for family of 5. Application lodged 9-May 2018 for ANZSCO 261112. Thanks everyone!


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

ntalam said:


> We received our visa grant today for family of 5. Application lodged 9-May 2018 for ANZSCO 261112. Thanks everyone!


Great achievement. You're the best. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## abhideep3905 (Sep 17, 2019)

*Visa Lodged/ Waiting for Grant*

Hi All,

I am new to the forum. I have applied for SC 190 visa with the below timeline and waiting for Grant.

EOI: 12th Feb 2019
NSW Invite: 12th April 2019
NSW ITA : 7th May 2019
Visa Lodge: 11th June 2019

Points wit SS : 80
Australian Exp : 5 Points.
Total experience: 15 Points.
Age: 36 Years
ANZCO: System Analyst
PTE: 20
Partner Points : None, Only Functional English.

Checking at the previous posts it appers June application will be picked somewhere around next year Jan. One thought that came to me is that since invites are less starting May 2019 may be processing will be faster from April onwards.


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

ntalam said:


> We received our visa grant today for family of 5. Application lodged 9-May 2018 for ANZSCO 261112. Thanks everyone!




Hey Congrats! This is a big deal. Did you have a CO contact/s? Could you share if you sent feedback to immi? Congrats once again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhideep3905 (Sep 17, 2019)

*Visa Lodged/ Waiting for Grant*

Hi All,

I am new to the forum. I have applied for SC 190 with the below timeline and waiting for Grant.

Applicants: 3 ( 2 Adults + 1 kid) 
EOI: 12th Feb 2019
NSW Invite: 12th April 2019
NSW ITA : 7th May 2019
PCC ( Australia + India) on March 2019
Medicals : 13th June 2019
Visa Lodge: 11th June 2019

Points with SS : 80
Australian Exp : 5 Points.
Total experience: 15 Points.
Age: 36 Years
ANZCO: System Analyst
PTE: 20
Partner Points : None, Only Functional English.

Checking at the previous posts it appers June application will be picked somewhere around next year Jan. One thought that came to me is that since invites are less starting May 2019, may be processing will be faster once May applications are picked.


----------



## ntalam (Jul 27, 2018)

heretic87 said:


> Hey Congrats! This is a big deal. Did you have a CO contact/s? Could you share if you sent feedback to immi? Congrats once again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I did have CO contacts (more than once). I did not share nay feedback to immi though. Just waited it out. My last CO contact was 10-July.

regards,


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

ntalam said:


> Yes I did have CO contacts (more than once). I did not share nay feedback to immi though. Just waited it out. My last CO contact was 10-July.
> 
> 
> 
> regards,


Your case gives people hope man. No matter how long you wait or how many contacts you have, as long as they don't straight out decline your application or issue an NJL in the first place, you're all good to go and the grant will come nevertheless. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

ntalam said:


> Yes I did have CO contacts (more than once). I did not share nay feedback to immi though. Just waited it out. My last CO contact was 10-July.
> 
> 
> 
> regards,




I’m glad your wait is finally over and that they’ve started looking at CO contacts as well. Congrats and hope things get a little easier for you now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

ntalam said:


> We received our visa grant today for family of 5. Application lodged 9-May 2018 for ANZSCO 261112. Thanks everyone!




Congrats u deserve it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

kabirnarain said:


> Direct Grant - NSW 190, ICT Business Analyst. Dear All, it gives me great pleasure to share that we got our DG yesterday. We lodged our application on Jan 30, 2019.




Congrats kabirnarain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

Congratulations everyone who received the grant!

Mine is Feb 1st lodged, and I'm waiting

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

ntalam said:


> We received our visa grant today for family of 5. Application lodged 9-May 2018 for ANZSCO 261112. Thanks everyone!


Congratulations! Finally, we can see some movement in 190 visa application.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

ntalam said:


> We received our visa grant today for family of 5. Application lodged 9-May 2018 for ANZSCO 261112. Thanks everyone!


Congratulations mate!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

ntalam said:


> Yes I did have CO contacts (more than once). I did not share nay feedback to immi though. Just waited it out. My last CO contact was 10-July.
> 
> 
> 
> regards,


Anyone please share your ideal on why they need about more than two months to revisit an application. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

davidng said:


> Anyone please share your ideal on why they need about more than two months to revisit an application.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


There probably is a Q based on when people click the "I confirm I have provided the required info" - and that Q seems to be roughly 2-4 months for most CO teams working on skilled PR visas.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

davidng said:


> Anyone please share your ideal on why they need about more than two months to revisit an application.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


bureaucracy 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> There probably is a Q based on when people click the "I confirm I have provided the required info" - and that Q seems to be roughly 2-4 months for most CO teams working on skilled PR visas.


Thanks, but it didn't happen with your last CO contact?


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

congian911 said:


> bureaucracy
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


That's my ideal as well, why don't you process it whilst it's still very fresh in mind. 2 months or more will be like starting from the beginning layball:


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

davidng said:


> Thanks, but it didn't happen with your last CO contact?


We also submitted a Feedback Form via the DHA website re: a UI suggestion that we thought should be forwarded to our CO / CO team as they had asked us for something we had already provided, twice - and we got a response saying our suggestion was forwarded to the processing team - so perhaps we jumped the Q? 

But I can think of numerous reasons why processing time for decision ready applications / those with a CO contact can vary widely - likely due to the different types of processes used to verify different types of info e.g. facial recognition technology and bottlenecks in getting expertise from those teams / tools for documents with a picture versus other types of docos that may be more easily verified. 

Pure speculation here though.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

heretic87 said:


> I’m glad your wait is finally over and that they’ve started looking at CO contacts as well. Congrats and hope things get a little easier for you now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, Finally. Keep us posted please about your case too. I am also 224711.


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Any 2613 grant from Victoria?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Just a small observation

in September, out of around 30 grants on immitracker, only three (around 10%) were contacted by CO perviously. The rest are all DG. it seems that they DHA are piling up all cases that were contacted by CO. 

However, in previous months (before July), more than 50% of the grants were given to CO contacted cases. Accordingly, the movement we see now in the lodgment date for grants will become slower in the coming months.


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

hamidd said:


> Just a small observation
> 
> in September, out of around 30 grants on immitracker, only three (around 10%) were contacted by CO perviously. The rest are all DG. it seems that they DHA are piling up all cases that were contacted by CO.
> 
> However, in previous months (before July), more than 50% of the grants were given to CO contacted cases. Accordingly, the movement we see now in the lodgment date for grants will become slower in the coming months.




If I’m not wrong there are just 2 cases and those have been granted visas today. So it’s more like they just began looking at the CO contacts and were possibly processing decision ready applications so they don’t go past processing timelines. 

The difference between 75% (9 months) and 90% (13 months) allows them more time for CO contacted cases without running over timelines.

So that’s my speculation, now that they’ve reached applications in February, they will go back to a healthy mix of granting CO contacted and DG applications 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

heretic87 said:


> If I’m not wrong there are just 2 cases and those have been granted visas today. So it’s more like they just began looking at the CO contacts and were possibly processing decision ready applications so they don’t go past processing timelines.
> 
> The difference between 75% (9 months) and 90% (13 months) allows them more time for CO contacted cases without running over timelines.
> 
> ...


That's a good one.... Nice analysis.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

heretic87 said:


> If I’m not wrong there are just 2 cases and those have been granted visas today. So it’s more like they just began looking at the CO contacts and were possibly processing decision ready applications so they don’t go past processing timelines.
> 
> The difference between 75% (9 months) and 90% (13 months) allows them more time for CO contacted cases without running over timelines.
> 
> ...


Forced contact anyone??

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## shilvin (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi, needed some expert advise.
Skill - Civil Engineer
Applied for 189 with 80 points and 190 Victoria with 85 points
Age-30
Education -10
Experience-15
English -20
Spouse points- 5
Applied on Canberra Matrix with 75 points on 12 th Sep 2019.
Got a preinvite / invitation to apply for ACT nomination today - 17th Sep 2019

Once I submit all the supporting documents, if all are ok they will provide me nomination or they will check for requirement of Civil engineer

Please kindly provide your views or experience.


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

congian911 said:


> Forced contact anyone??
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk




Nope, not saying there are forced contacts but they are delaying processing CO contacted applications in favor of decision ready ones for the past few weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shilvin said:


> Hi, needed some expert advise.
> Skill - Civil Engineer
> Applied for 189 with 80 points and 190 Victoria with 85 points
> Age-30
> ...


There are specific threads for each state sponsorship 
Post in that for a better response 

Cheers


----------



## S.Randhawa (Sep 10, 2019)

I have been in USA for 9 months, less than a year, so I didn't get PCC from USA. Will I be asked to provide it??


----------



## go_aussee (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi everbody,

I was a silent observer of this forum. I would like to inform that i have recieved my 190 visa grant today. Below is my timeline and journey

1. ACS done for 261311 on June 2018
2. PTE (10 points cleared on july 2019)
3. EOI applied on the same month with (60+5 points)
4. kept giving PTE for 4 times to improve score
5. Cleared PTE on OCT 2018 with superior score.
6. Updated EOi with 75 points
7. Dec again applied for ACS for new 261312 code
8. Applied new EOI with 261312 code on jan 5th 2019
9. Recieved pre- invite on 8th jan 2019.
10. Final Invite recieved on 24th jan 2019
11. Application lodged on 5th Feb (with all docs and Medical*)
12. grant on 17th sep 2019-- IED 17th sep 2020


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

go_aussee said:


> Hi everbody,
> 
> I was a silent observer of this forum. I would like to inform that i have recieved my 190 visa grant today. Below is my timeline and journey
> 
> ...


Congratulations! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi all, i have seen co contacts on lodged date of first week of Feb-19, mine is 05-Feb-19 no Co contact yet. we are 05 family members so my question " big family can cause delayed response or just verification involved for different countries may vary timeline " ?

Regards / Omer


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

sahir01 said:


> Hi all, i have seen co contacts on lodged date of first week of Feb-19, mine is 05-Feb-19 no Co contact yet. we are 05 family members so my question " big family can cause delayed response or just verification involved for different countries may vary timeline " ?
> 
> Regards / Omer


Same with me, lodged on the 1st Feb. We have to wait it out.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

Means we can expect a Direct Grant......


----------



## Mahmoud Zak (Nov 14, 2018)

thank for reply 
do u have any idea about the gabs in experience years ??
6 month is a big issue?


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

S.Randhawa said:


> I have been in USA for 9 months, less than a year, so I didn't get PCC from USA. Will I be asked to provide it??


It is unlikely, but still possible as some people were asked to submit PCC from countries were they stayed for 6 months. It's up to the CO


----------



## gorganites (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi guys,

I had lodged my Visa application on the 26th Feb 2019 and updated my application with PCC for UK on the 19th March 2019.

Now since in the forum i could see people who had applied in Feb have started receiving Grants / contacted by CO, I am wondering will my application by picked up as part of the 26 Feb queues or 19 March queues when i last updated my application?

Any clues anyone please! Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

gorganites said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I had lodged my Visa application on the 26th Feb 2019 and updated my application with PCC for UK on the 19th March 2019.
> 
> ...


Give it another month and you might hear from them. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andaleeb (Sep 18, 2019)

I re-reviewed my 190 application and noted I did not upload my partner's degree certificates (I uploaded her skills assessment). Is it required to upload university / academic transcript and certificates if I claim partner points?

I want to complete the form to notify them om my mistake and then upload the degree documentation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Andaleeb said:


> I re-reviewed my 190 application and noted I did not upload my partner's degree certificates (I uploaded her skills assessment). Is it required to upload university / academic transcript and certificates if I claim partner points?
> 
> I want to complete the form to notify them om my mistake and then upload the degree documentation.


Not uploading the document is not a mistake
Just upload the degree and transcript certificate 

If you have missed showing her education in any column when applying then only you need to fill a form 1023

Cheers


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

davidng said:


> Anyone please share your ideal on why they need about more than two months to revisit an application.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


My friend - who is ex case officer from DoHA told me that once your application received a request from the CO, they would start queuing again in the workload of that CO. They just did not want to waste their time on waiting for your response. They would like to give chance to the approval-ready applications. For example - if a CO has 10 cases in his workloads, once you receive a request for additional information, your case will be placed in the 10th row on his desk.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

vyrarchz said:


> My friend - who is ex case officer from DoHA told me that once your application received a request from the CO, they would start queuing again in the workload of that CO. They just did not want to waste their time on waiting for your response. They would like to give chance to the approval-ready applications. For example - if a CO has 10 cases in his workloads, once you receive a request for additional information, your case will be placed in the 10th row on his desk.


Interesting... it makes sense untill he overlooks and starts requesting for duplicates or irrelevant documents. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

ntalam said:


> We received our visa grant today for family of 5. Application lodged 9-May 2018 for ANZSCO 261112. Thanks everyone!


Congratulations Ntalam


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

kabirnarain said:


> Direct Grant - NSW 190, ICT Business Analyst. Dear All, it gives me great pleasure to share that we got our DG yesterday. We lodged our application on Jan 30, 2019.


Congratulations Kabirnarain


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

go_aussee said:


> Hi everbody,
> 
> I was a silent observer of this forum. I would like to inform that i have recieved my 190 visa grant today. Below is my timeline and journey
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

vyrarchz said:


> davidng said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone please share your ideal on why they need about more than two months to revisit an application.
> ...


Can you please check with your friend who was ex CO officer for me, if employment verification turns sour or HR didn't give correct response or there is any discrepancy in HR reply to DIBP queries. What will happen in this case , will DIBP contact or verify through other sources or will they contact the applicant. How the case will be processed ??


----------



## some2609 (May 5, 2017)

Hey everyone,
Thanks for your valuable inputs here. Really appreciate it.
A funny thing that I have noticed is that all the 190 grants coming in are limited to NSW only. More specifically, VIC (my state nomination) hasn’t progressed at all. Am I getting this wrong?
It’d be great to know your perspectives on this.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

vyrarchz said:


> My friend - who is ex case officer from DoHA told me that once your application received a request from the CO, they would start queuing again in the workload of that CO. They just did not want to waste their time on waiting for your response. They would like to give chance to the approval-ready applications. For example - if a CO has 10 cases in his workloads, once you receive a request for additional information, your case will be placed in the 10th row on his desk.


Thank mate, still having more concern on what you said, most of Co contact cases have different CO every time they get the contact.

My assumption is that they maintains a general queue for all those having a contact from CO, is that the case?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

go_aussee said:


> Hi everbody,
> 
> I was a silent observer of this forum. I would like to inform that i have recieved my 190 visa grant today. Below is my timeline and journey
> 
> ...


Congratulations bud..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## khurram87 (Feb 24, 2019)

some2609 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Thanks for your valuable inputs here. Really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


There has been a VIC grant reported now on Immitracker ...hope that'll comfort you  

Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## khurram87 (Feb 24, 2019)

Today I have completed 200 days since NSW 190 visa lodgement (28Feb19). There has been no activity in my case and the application status still says "Submitted". 

My question is : When do we actually give biometrics? I have given my medicals already back in March this year but not sure if biometrics are required. Do people get Direct Grants without biometrics? Please advise. 

Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## S.Randhawa (Sep 10, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

Hello everyone.. looking for advice.. my sister has lodged the 190 Visa application on 4th july 2019. Uploaded all documents and done with medical upfront. Now she is expecting and hopefully is due in Apr 2020. Can anyone suggest what needs to be done? Should she just wait for the Visa n try to travel n deliver in Australia..or should inform the case officer now n put the case on hold. Any input would be highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kuwind said:


> Hello everyone.. looking for advice.. my sister has lodged the 190 Visa application on 4th july 2019. Uploaded all documents and done with medical upfront. Now she is expecting and hopefully is due in Apr 2020. Can anyone suggest what needs to be done? Should she just wait for the Visa n try to travel n deliver in Australia..or should inform the case officer now n put the case on hold. Any input would be highly appreciated. Thanks


If she gets a grant by November, she can travel and have the delivery in Australia 
Else she can request the CO to hold the grant till the baby is delivered, add the baby to the application and then only process the grant
The CO may or may not accept the delay request as your sister medicals are already complete

Cheers


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

NB said:


> Kuwind said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone.. looking for advice.. my sister has lodged the 190 Visa application on 4th july 2019. Uploaded all documents and done with medical upfront. Now she is expecting and hopefully is due in Apr 2020. Can anyone suggest what needs to be done? Should she just wait for the Visa n try to travel n deliver in Australia..or should inform the case officer now n put the case on hold. Any input would be highly appreciated. Thanks
> ...


Thanks a lot for the reply.. so what will be option if the co doesnt accept the delay request?


----------



## some2609 (May 5, 2017)

khurram87 said:


> There has been a VIC grant reported now on Immitracker ...hope that'll comfort you
> 
> Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


Lol. Thanks man!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kuwind said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply.. so what will be option if the co doesnt accept the delay request?


If you get the grant in time, she can get the baby delivered in Australia and get a direct Australian passport.
If it doesn’t come through, then she has to get the baby delivered in your home country and then apply for baby PR after her PR is granted

Cheers


----------



## some2609 (May 5, 2017)

khurram87 said:


> Today I have completed 200 days since NSW 190 visa lodgement (28Feb19). There has been no activity in my case and the application status still says "Submitted".
> 
> My question is : When do we actually give biometrics? I have given my medicals already back in March this year but not sure if biometrics are required. Do people get Direct Grants without biometrics? Please advise.
> 
> Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


It would be great if you can confirm whether the status says "Submitted" or "Received", because I believe these are different. 


Submitted	- Your application has been successfully submitted to the Department.
Received	Your application has been received by the Department and will be assessed.

I'm not so sure, but it seems 'Received' status might represent that the file is currently being processed. Don't know about the activities under 'Submitted'. It would be worthwhile checking with the experts or directly enquiring with DoHA.


----------



## khurram87 (Feb 24, 2019)

some2609 said:


> It would be great if you can confirm whether the status says "Submitted" or "Received", because I believe these are different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. 

Application : Received 
Medicals : Submitted

I'm worried about biometrics. When and how do I have to give them? 

Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

NB said:


> Kuwind said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot for the reply.. so what will be option if the co doesnt accept the delay request?
> ...


Thanks..just was wondering if the child visa doesnt come in time before the first entry date( which should be mid June according to PCC dates). Will they not then say why wasnt the department not informed of change in circumstance before.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

davidng said:


> Thank mate, still having more concern on what you said, most of Co contact cases have different CO every time they get the contact.
> 
> My assumption is that they maintains a general queue for all those having a contact from CO, is that the case?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yeah, i think you are right. What I said was just an example of how it worked. But my friend insisted that any case with request for further information will start the queue again, no matter whether it is in the general pool of unsolved cases or it is staying with a particular CO.


----------



## G.S.S (Feb 21, 2019)

Hi All,

This forum has been extremely helpful in knowing the latest developments wrt 190. I have a quick question regarding my case:

Lodged SC 190 on 20-May-2019 and haven't heard anything yet. In the meantime I moved back to my home country India from USA , which I updated using the "Update Details" link. Now if I start a new employment here in India, do I use the same "Update Details" link or is there any other process that I need to be aware of? Also should I get that assessed by ACS once again before updating the same?

Thanks in advance
G.S.S


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

G.S.S said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This forum has been extremely helpful in knowing the latest developments wrt 190. I have a quick question regarding my case:
> 
> ...


You can update your new employment details once you start working in case the co need to contact you
You don’t need any fresh assessment 
No other process to be done
Relax

Cheers


----------



## khurram87 (Feb 24, 2019)

Someone please tell me if Biometrics are required for 190 visa or not? 

Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hey experts,

i have added my son to the application and haven’t received the hapid. its been more then 3 weeks now since he is added to the application. my application waiting time is 10 months from lodgement and 7 months from co contact. will there be any use calling the department.. can anyone share the telephone number.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

khurram87 said:


> Someone please tell me if Biometrics are required for 190 visa or not?
> 
> Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


Its not mandatory. Totally depends on CO and application (Read somewhere)


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Dec Gang.. anything ?


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> Dec Gang.. anything ?




Nothing no movement at all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

khurram87 said:


> Someone please tell me if Biometrics are required for 190 visa or not?
> 
> Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


190 is not one of the visa subclasses in the biometrics program, but it may be required if a country you are applying from is in the biometrics program - more info here:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/biometrics


----------



## khurram87 (Feb 24, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 190 is not one of the visa subclasses in the biometrics program, but it may be required if a country you are applying from is in the biometrics program - more info here:
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/meeting-our-requirements/biometrics


My country is listed here but how do I proactively give my biometrics to avoid CO contact?

Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

khurram87 said:


> My country is listed here but how do I proactively give my biometrics to avoid CO contact?
> 
> Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


From the biometrics link I think you have to wait for a letter from DHA - perhaps try emailing [email protected] and ask if they are able to issue a letter if the department needs your biometrics.


----------



## Yshaikh (May 27, 2018)

Hi, I am new to this forum, but some of my friend told me that this forum is really very helpful to find updates about 190 Subclass, to get the idea for your application.

Following is my timeline :

I have lodged my application on 12th March 2019.
I have requested to add my newly born daughter on 22nd April 2019.

I am worried a lot as i have not received any thing from DOHA. Neither any contact from CO nor my daughter is added to my application. 

More importantly, as per my consultant, i have not taken the medical yet as we are waiting for my daughter to be added and we will go for medical together.

Is this normal or what? I am worried as it is so long. 
Can any body guide me what to do.

Regards

Yasir Shaikh


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

nelutla said:


> Nothing no movement at all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/
> ...


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

I got a CO contact this morning, requesting for PCC in the current country of residence. At the point of lodging, I had completed only 8 months, hence I had not applied for it. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

DDouza said:


> I got a CO contact this morning, requesting for PCC in the current country of residence. At the point of lodging, I had completed only 8 months, hence I had not applied for it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk



When did u lodged ur application 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

nelutla said:


> When did u lodged ur application
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Feb 1 2019.
I moved to Japan in June 2018. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus7 (Jun 13, 2018)

DDouza said:


> I got a CO contact this morning, requesting for PCC in the current country of residence. At the point of lodging, I had completed only 8 months, hence I had not applied for it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk



If you complete 12 months(adding previous tenure, if any) in another country after visa lodgement, you can proactively add the new PCC. As it will be asked for.


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

Aus7 said:


> If you complete 12 months(adding previous tenure, if any) in another country after visa lodgement, you can proactively add the new PCC. As it will be asked for.


I understand, in Japan you need to provide the request letter - else it is not easy to get the PCC, unless you know the language well, else I should have applied for the PCC at the time of lodging the application, by showing the Japan police the original forms and so on. But the rules here are not in black and white, plenty of buts and ifs, hence I had to wait for it.


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> Dec Gang.. anything ?




Nothing here either. Let’s keep our fingers crossed


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

heretic87 said:


> Nothing here either. Let’s keep our fingers crossed


yup..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Yshaikh (May 27, 2018)

Yshaikh said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum, but some of my friend told me that this forum is really very helpful to find updates about 190 Subclass, to get the idea for your application.
> 
> Following is my timeline :
> 
> ...


Anyone ?


----------



## misscheeky (Jul 30, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> Dec Gang.. anything ?


nothing!! i haven't got any CO contacts thus far but status is "further processing"..the wait is torturing!


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi All,

Happy to inform that we have received our Direct Grant this morning by God's grace.

Timelines:

190 NSW - 261112 | Systems Analyst
Age : 30
Edu : 15
Eng : 20
Exp : 5
Spouse: 5

Total : 75 + 5 (SS)

DOE : 13th Jan 2019

190 NSW Pre-invite : 18th Jan 2019
190 NSW Final Invitation : 24th Jan 2019
Visa Lodge : 29th Jan 2019

Direct Grant : 18th Sept 2019

IED : 18th Sept 2020


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

SG said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform that we have received our Direct Grant this morning by God's grace.
> 
> ...


Congratulations SG!


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

SG said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform that we have received our Direct Grant this morning by God's grace.
> 
> ...


Congratulations......


----------



## Aus7 (Jun 13, 2018)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

srandha1 said:


> Hey experts,
> 
> i have added my son to the application and haven’t received the hapid. its been more then 3 weeks now since he is added to the application. my application waiting time is 10 months from lodgement and 7 months from co contact. will there be any use calling the department.. can anyone share the telephone number.


How did you add your newborn? Did you provide passport and birth certificate?

If you have both of those documents, you can drop an email to [email protected], ask them for generating hapid for your newborn.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

SG said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform that we have received our Direct Grant this morning by God's grace.
> 
> ...


Happy. Enjoy

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

SG said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform that we have received our Direct Grant this morning by God's grace.
> 
> ...


Congratulations 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

SG said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform that we have received our Direct Grant this morning by God's grace.
> 
> ...


Great news, congrats!!!


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Yshaikh said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum, but some of my friend told me that this forum is really very helpful to find updates about 190 Subclass, to get the idea for your application.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's normal as noone touch your application yet. If you have passport & birth certificate for you new-born, you can send an email to DoHA at [email protected] to get a hapid

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

SG said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform that we have received our Direct Grant this morning by God's grace.
> 
> ...


Congratulations SG happy for you. You have been an active member of this group.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Yshaikh said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum, but some of my friend told me that this forum is really very helpful to find updates about 190 Subclass, to get the idea for your application.
> 
> Following is my timeline :
> 
> ...


190 applications are being delayed 
Your application has probably not been seen by any CO
Once your case is taken up for processing, the baby will be added and the hap id generated
I hope you have uploaded the baby birth certificate and passport in Immiaccount 

Cheers


----------



## Yshaikh (May 27, 2018)

SG said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform that we have received our Direct Grant this morning by God's grace.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate !


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Congratulations SG!


Thanks Dinesh


----------



## Yshaikh (May 27, 2018)

NB said:


> 190 applications are being delayed
> Your application has probably not been seen by any CO
> Once your case is taken up for processing, the baby will be added and the hap id generated
> I hope you have uploaded the baby birth certificate and passport in Immiaccount
> ...



Thanks For the response mate! Yes I have uploaded birth certificate and Passport from Immi account as well as from seperate email.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

bdtomas said:


> Congratulations......


Thanks bdtomas


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Aus7 said:


> Congratulations!!!!


Thanks Aus7


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Happy. Enjoy
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Thanks congian911


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

davidng said:


> srandha1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey experts,
> ...


My agent had added. we have uploaded both the documents and form 1022. but no hapid as of now.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

davidng said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thanks Davidng


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> Great news, congrats!!!


Thanks Vesnacerroni


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

SG said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform that we have received our Direct Grant this morning by God's grace.
> 
> ...


Congratulations...very happy for you


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Congratulations SG happy for you. You have been an active member of this group.


Thanks Mahnoor101


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Yshaikh said:


> Congrats mate !


Thanks Yshaikh


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> Congratulations...very happy for you


Thanks Su_Shri


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

SG said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform that we have received our Direct Grant this morning by God's grace.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

DDouza said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks DDouza


----------



## Sam97 (Aug 27, 2019)

same here , no c.o contact yet frm dec ,still in processing


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

I need one help/information. I am going to provide salary revision letter as a proof of employment. In the year 2010 to 2012 , i was employed in a company. I have not kept the hard copy of salary revision letter from that company. For other companies where i was employed, i have the hard copy. Should i mention in the pdf that i have not kept the hard copy of salary revision letter of this company while providing the letter of all other companies?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikag said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I need one help/information. I am going to provide salary revision letter as a proof of employment. In the year 2010 to 2012 , i was employed in a company. I have not kept the hard copy of salary revision letter from that company. For other companies where i was employed, i have the hard copy. Should i mention in the pdf that i have not kept the hard copy of salary revision letter of this company while providing the letter of all other companies?


It’s not compulsory to provide salary revision letter
As long as you are submitting the salary payslips and the bank statement showing the salary credit, it should be enough 
No need to point it out specifically 

Cheers


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

NB said:


> It’s not compulsory to provide salary revision letter
> As long as you are submitting the salary payslips and the bank statement showing the salary credit, it should be enough
> No need to point it out specifically
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

It's really great to see your reply. I remember you had mentioned about iron cast proof. I thought of providing as much information as i can so that i can avoid any delay and get pr approval without any co contact. So far, i have provided the following documents
1)Salary Slips
2)Form 16
3)Joining document
4)Confirmation of employment letter
5)Bank statement showing salary transfer(Entry is highlighted)
6)Relieving Letter of past employers
7)Resignation confirmation letter of past employers
8)Work reference letter

Do u think the above documents suffice for providing iron cast proofs?


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

srandha1 said:


> My agent had added. we have uploaded both the documents and form 1022. but no hapid as of now.


I did the same thing for my little one, the support team can help to do some general task like hapid. You can wait until you Co contact you to get hapid, or you can get hapid prior that by email support team to avoid one contact which is equivalent 2 months more of waiting.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikag said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> It's really great to see your reply. I remember you had mentioned about iron cast proof. I thought of providing as much information as i can so that i can avoid any delay and get pr approval without any co contact. So far, i have provided the following documents
> 1)Salary Slips
> ...


Why no PF ?

Cheers


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

Congrats to all who recieved the grant.. do they now give initial entry date one year from the grant date? Wasnt like that for us..so just wondering..


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Kuwind said:


> Congrats to all who recieved the grant.. do they now give initial entry date one year from the grant date? Wasnt like that for us..so just wondering..


Thanks Kuwind 

Most of us are receiving Initial Entry Date as 1 year from the date of Grant. 

But, there was an applicant who received Grant on 14th August 2019 whose Initial Entry Date is 30th January 2020 and the lodgement date was 17th January 2019.

I too received Initial Entry Date as 18th September 2020.


----------



## ntalam (Jul 27, 2018)

SG said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform that we have received our Direct Grant this morning by God's grace.
> 
> ...


Congrats SG!!


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

No movement today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rising Star (Jul 22, 2019)

nelutla said:


> No movement today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


still early


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

nelutla said:


> No movement today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some random fact to cheer you up 

It's around AUD $ 400 per week for a 2 bedrooms unit 5kms away from Sydney CBD. 

Not like you instantly find a job after arrival and start earning. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Some random fact to cheer you up
> 
> It's around AUD $ 400 per week for a 2 bedrooms unit 5kms away from Sydney CBD.
> 
> ...




Thanks for sharing info congian 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

ntalam said:


> Congrats SG!!


Thanks Ntalam


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

Any guide for beginners on how to submit an EOI for state nomination?

Do I need to submit one EOI for each state or just need to submit once through skillselect (just like 189) and all the states will automatically receive my application?


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

davidng said:


> srandha1 said:
> 
> 
> > My agent had added. we have uploaded both the documents and form 1022. but no hapid as of now.
> ...


Thanks for the information. I have sent an email to the support team. I dont want to wait for another 2 months. I am already 10 months down. have sent an email finger crossed


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

NB said:


> nikag said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


one of my past employers did not provide pf. This was way back when rules for pf was not stringent. Should i write a statement that gives this explanation while providing pf statement of all other employers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

denominator said:


> Any guide for beginners on how to submit an EOI for state nomination?
> 
> Do I need to submit one EOI for each state or just need to submit once through skillselect (just like 189) and all the states will automatically receive my application?


It depends on the state/territory.

Most states/territories want you to select only them as the preferred state in their EOI.

Also, each state/territory have their own criteria to apply for state nomination, so having an EOI in the SkillSelect pool alone is not enough. This criteria can differ for onshore/offshore candidates, ANZSCO codes etc. So you would have to check each state/territory 190 page.

Short answer: it is better to have one EOI for 189, and then one EOI for each state/territory for 190 that you are seeking nomination from. In addition you may need to apply separately for state/territory nomination.


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> It depends on the state/territory.
> 
> Most states/territories want you to select only them as the preferred state in their EOI.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot.

For a university lecturer, which state would be the most suitable to approach? According to the statistics of the last invitation round, SA gave out the highest number of invitations.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

denominator said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> For a university lecturer, which state would be the most suitable to approach? According to the statistics of the last invitation round, SA gave out the highest number of invitations.


You'd have to check each state/territory website my friend.

It seems at the moment SA is not nominating university lecturer 242111 - ACT is assuming you have a competitive score on the ACT Matrix Points System and meet the caveats for university lecturer 242111.


----------



## SD008 (Aug 20, 2019)

Nothing reported on 190 today


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

SD008 said:


> Nothing reported on 190 today


Ya nothing..


----------



## asheesh (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi,
I am new to posting questions. I have observed this forum for some time. Not sure if I understand most of it.
I have submitted my application for NSW after invitation, on 11th March 2019.
When can I expect my grant?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

Su_Shri said:


> Ya nothing..


just saw one Co contact for 7th Feb 2019.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

asheesh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to posting questions. I have observed this forum for some time. Not sure if I understand most of it.
> 
> ...


Have you lodged you application into immi yet?

For now it's average 7 months after lodgement to hear back from em

But it will get shorter. 

Good luck.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Achaldoshi said:


> just saw one Co contact for 7th Feb 2019.


Is it fair to state that DHA is currently focusing on 190 cases and not other streams (189, 489.. as they have fewer pending cases when compared to 190) ?

If so, why 190 is not moving fast as 189 did few months ago?


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Is it fair to state that DHA is currently focusing on 190 cases and not other streams (189, 489.. as they have fewer pending cases when compared to 190) ?
> 
> If so, why 190 is not moving fast as 189 did few months ago?


Great question.. But no answers.. just speculations.. 

My guess is that they are not looking forward to reduce the global processing times as of now.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## asheesh (Aug 21, 2015)

congian911 said:


> Have you lodged you application into immi yet?
> 
> For now it's average 7 months after lodgement to hear back from em
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying. 
I have submitted my application to immigration and it shows the status of `Received ` there.


----------



## Rising Star (Jul 22, 2019)

asheesh said:


> Thanks for replying.
> I have submitted my application to immigration and it shows the status of `Received ` there.


I've lodged the 7th of march, not so long before you, I'm in your situation too

I think We'll have another month of wait ahead of us


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Achaldoshi said:


> Su_Shri said:
> 
> 
> > Ya nothing..
> ...


Yup, saw that.. donot know if they are looking at co cases or not..


----------



## hemalatha11188 (Mar 7, 2014)

*190 NSW grant*



sc.mnit said:


> Thanks for creating this , I am one of the fellows , fingers crossed and god speed to the department 🤞


Have u received ur grant?


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> Yup, saw that.. donot know if they are looking at co cases or not..




1 DG and 3 CO contacts so far on the tracker today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsakhare (Nov 20, 2018)

*190 invite*

Does anyone recieved invite from NSW this month for 261313. Getting difficult to track.


----------



## hemalatha11188 (Mar 7, 2014)

*190 NSW grant*

I submitted for 190 NSW visa on 14 Dec 2018. 
CO contact on June 3rd - replied on June 5th
Employment verification on the current company - 29th June

still, my VISA is not granted.

I called DIBP - no one picked the call.

is there any mail Id, I can check the status?

I think, somewhere the verification is struck. Can someone provide suggestions?


----------



## khurram87 (Feb 24, 2019)

Hi. My 190 PR visa is under processing since Feb 2019. However, I recently applied for Japan visitor visa but got refused. Do I need to inform DOHA that my Japan tourist visa was refused after lodging my Australia 190 PR application? 

Please assist.

Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hemalatha11188 said:


> I submitted for 190 NSW visa on 14 Dec 2018.
> CO contact on June 3rd - replied on June 5th
> Employment verification on the current company - 29th June
> 
> ...


You cannot check anywhere
Even if you do call, you will get a standard reply that your application is under processing 
You just have to wait patiently like thousands of the other members on this forum
If the CO is unable to verify any employment, he will get in touch with you

Cheers


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

khurram87 said:


> Hi. My 190 PR visa is under processing since Feb 2019. However, I recently applied for Japan visitor visa but got refused. Do I need to inform DOHA that my Japan tourist visa was refused after lodging my Australia 190 PR application?
> 
> Please assist.
> 
> Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


I don't think you need to mention it. Many individuals are getting rejected from Dubai to visit Japan. Unless you have visited in the past and had any offence in Japan. 



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

khurram87 said:


> Hi. My 190 PR visa is under processing since Feb 2019. However, I recently applied for Japan visitor visa but got refused. Do I need to inform DOHA that my Japan tourist visa was refused after lodging my Australia 190 PR application?
> 
> Please assist.
> 
> Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


You should inform 
Use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give the details
Unless the visa was refused in security grounds, it will not affect your application 

Cheers


----------



## Kenochie (Oct 17, 2017)

NB said:


> You should inform
> Use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give the details
> Unless the visa was refused in security grounds, it will not affect your application
> 
> Cheers


Hi, I also have something similar. Lodged application in March 2019 but changed Jobs few weeks ago, am i meant to update my immiaccount on the new JOB?

If yes, am i to use the menu "Notification of changes in circumstances" under Update details Link?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kenochie said:


> Hi, I also have something similar. Lodged application in March 2019 but changed Jobs few weeks ago, am i meant to update my immiaccount on the new JOB?
> 
> If yes, am i to use the menu "Notification of changes in circumstances" under Update details Link?


You also should
The CO may need to contact you 
That’s the link 

Cheers


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Any 190 Victoria CO contact or Grant? I lodge mine on May 27 and still got no response. Anyone on the same situation.


----------



## gofor.gurpreet (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi Everyone, I am getting married in November and pretty positive that I will get PR right before that, as I lodged SC190 on 7th Jan, CO contact on 7th Aug, replied on same day.

Question, if my wedding happens after getting PR and before making First Entry into Australia, what would be the consequences?

I heard somewhere of a clause "Must not marry before first entry".

Appreciate your answers here.


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

NB said:


> You also should
> The CO may need to contact you
> That’s the link
> 
> Cheers


SDear NB,
what about if I travel to my home country on my vacation two-3 times after the Visa lodge,, should I inform DIBP


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

hemalatha11188 said:


> I submitted for 190 NSW visa on 14 Dec 2018.
> CO contact on June 3rd - replied on June 5th
> Employment verification on the current company - 29th June
> 
> ...


We are exactly in same situation..did CO asked you for employment docs ?


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi Everyone, could anyone please confirm if I can change the job after i applied for the visa. The job position is not related to the nominated occupation and i didnt claim any point for employment so far. Thanks


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

gofor.gurpreet said:


> Hi Everyone, I am getting married in November and pretty positive that I will get PR right before that, as I lodged SC190 on 7th Jan, CO contact on 7th Aug, replied on same day.
> 
> Question, if my wedding happens after getting PR and before making First Entry into Australia, what would be the consequences?
> 
> ...


Hi,

What co asked for?

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## ce.arslanshahid (Dec 22, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Can anyone pls inform me that currently Civil Engineer (233211) nominations are opened for which states? I have already applied for NSW, VIC. Is there any other for overseas applicant ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Nav23 said:


> Hi Everyone, could anyone please confirm if I can change the job after i applied for the visa. The job position is not related to the nominated occupation and i didnt claim any point for employment so far. Thanks


Which visa subclass?

If 189/190/489 - my understanding is that it shouldn't be a problem, you can change jobs / be unemployed etc. as you only need to provide evidence for your employment claims up until your claims in your EOI when you get an ITA.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

gofor.gurpreet said:


> Hi Everyone, I am getting married in November and pretty positive that I will get PR right before that, as I lodged SC190 on 7th Jan, CO contact on 7th Aug, replied on same day.
> 
> Question, if my wedding happens after getting PR and before making First Entry into Australia, what would be the consequences?
> 
> ...


If you get Condition 8515 - then of course you have to abide by it and not get married until you make an initial entry.

If you get married in November and your visa isn't finalised, you will have to notify DHA - and consider whether to add your spouse to your visa application (via Form 1436) or declare them as a non-migrating member of your family unit. They will likely need to meet the health and character requirements too. 

Have you considered moving up your wedding, so you can add your partner to your existing visa application via Form 1436?

It may be much faster than a partner visa that could take 2+2 years to finalise.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

hemalatha11188 said:


> I submitted for 190 NSW visa on 14 Dec 2018.
> 
> CO contact on June 3rd - replied on June 5th
> 
> ...


They have only granted visa for co contacts up to end of May. Just be patient and wait for another month.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Nav23 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone, could anyone please confirm if I can change the job after i applied for the visa. The job position is not related to the nominated occupation and i didnt claim any point for employment so far. Thanks
> ...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Nav23 said:


> For subclass 190. I am onshore and i didnt claim any point for employment. Thanks


Then shouldn't be a problem mate - as long as you are meeting your current visa conditions. 

My understanding is you only have to notify DHA of changes in any info that may change answers on your application form, e.g. address/contact details/personal details (e.g. name/passport etc.)/if you enter into or have a breakdown in your declared relationship.

All the best!


----------



## aarong89 (Jun 30, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I lodged Jan 29th and havnt had a CO contact or DG. Can see from forum/immitracker they have moved onto processing February now.

Anyone in same boat? Hoping I have just been assigned a slow case officer and there is no problem with my application!


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Then shouldn't be a problem mate - as long as you are meeting your current visa conditions.
> 
> My understanding is you only have to notify DHA of changes in any info that may change answers on your application form, e.g. address/contact details/personal details (e.g. name/passport etc.)/if you enter into or have a breakdown in your declared relationship.
> 
> All the best!


Thanks a lot.


----------



## some2609 (May 5, 2017)

aarong89 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged Jan 29th and havnt had a CO contact or DG. Can see from forum/immitracker they have moved onto processing February now.
> 
> Anyone in same boat? Hoping I have just been assigned a slow case officer and there is no problem with my application!


Hi, I wouldn't say I'm in the exact same boat - I lodged mine on Feb 11th and nothing so far. As I gather, the pace depends on the complexity of the application.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

asheesh said:


> Hi,
> I am new to posting questions. I have observed this forum for some time. Not sure if I understand most of it.
> I have submitted my application for NSW after invitation, on 11th March 2019.
> When can I expect my grant?
> Thanks in advance!


Hi Asheesh, 

Don't count days, it will only increase your anxiety levels. Have faith and patience. Wish you a speedy Grant soon. 

Good Luck


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

hemalatha11188 said:


> I submitted for 190 NSW visa on 14 Dec 2018.
> CO contact on June 3rd - replied on June 5th
> Employment verification on the current company - 29th June
> 
> ...


Hi Hemalatha,

There's an option to request for the following from DHA from ImmiAccount:
-- Compliments, complaints and suggestions

1. Login to your ImmiAccount
2. Last tab on the top - Help and support - click on it
3. Click 'Client feedback'
4. It will take you to this site: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions
*"Compliments, complaints and suggestions"*

Go through the entire page and if you wish to proceed, click next and follow the next page instructions.

Good Luck Hemalatha


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

aarong89 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I lodged Jan 29th and havnt had a CO contact or DG. Can see from forum/immitracker they have moved onto processing February now.
> 
> Anyone in same boat? Hoping I have just been assigned a slow case officer and there is no problem with my application!


Hi Aarong89,

I was in the same situation as your's. My lodgement date was 29th Jan too! I received my DG on 18th September. I was being paranoid by looking at Grants for Feb people. But at the same time, I knew everyone's application is unique. Hope you will receive your Grant soon.

Good Luck Aarong89


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

SG said:


> hemalatha11188 said:
> 
> 
> > I submitted for 190 NSW visa on 14 Dec 2018.
> ...


I did this and received reply - it's within processing time, nothing else. 

Lodgement date 14 Dec. CO - 4th June


----------



## Rising Star (Jul 22, 2019)

9th of february grant.... the train keeps moving forward


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> I did this and received reply - it's within processing time, nothing else.
> 
> Lodgement date 14 Dec. CO - 4th June


Hi Su_Shri,

Good to hear you have done this. 

Don't count days, it will only increase your anxiety levels. Have faith and patience. Wish you a speedy Grant soon.

Good Luck Su_Shri


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

SG said:


> Su_Shri said:
> 
> 
> > I did this and received reply - it's within processing time, nothing else.
> ...


Ya but handling anxiety till you receive the decision is very tough..handling it somehow (haha) thanks a lot for wishes 🙂


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> Ya but handling anxiety till you receive the decision is very tough..handling it somehow (haha) thanks a lot for wishes 🙂


I completely understand your situation Su_Shri. Wish you receive your Grant soon


----------



## sethideepak (Sep 8, 2016)

*Bank statements*

Hi Nikaq, I am new to this forum, I want to confirm about the bank statements. Do I need to get them notarized likewise other documents or is it fine to share one received from the bank itself.

Deep



nikag said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> It's really great to see your reply. I remember you had mentioned about iron cast proof. I thought of providing as much information as i can so that i can avoid any delay and get pr approval without any co contact. So far, i have provided the following documents
> 1)Salary Slips
> ...


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

sethideepak said:


> Hi Nikaq, I am new to this forum, I want to confirm about the bank statements. Do I need to get them notarized likewise other documents or is it fine to share one received from the bank itself.
> 
> Deep


Hi Deep,

1. When you're uploading documents for your visa lodgement, you need not get the documents notarized separately. 
2. When you download your bank statements, there are some banks who will have have this mentioned at the bottom of each page or may be at the end of the last page - "This document is electronically signed". If you have this, it's fine. If your document doesn't have this written / mentioned, it is still fine as lon as the bank statements are in your name.


----------



## hemalatha11188 (Mar 7, 2014)

Su_Shri said:


> We are exactly in same situation..did CO asked you for employment docs ?


CO contact was for below reasons:
1. Clarification in Name - Educational documents were "Name. initial" 
Job offers, letters have the first name and second name. 

I self-declared and got notary sign - to prove that all names belong to me

2. PTE score card - CO asked, even though I already submitted and enabled the Option in PTE login for them to cross check.


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

hemalatha11188 said:


> CO contact was for below reasons:
> 
> 1. Clarification in Name - Educational documents were "Name. initial"
> 
> ...


How did u enable to cross verify PTE score?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harish Singh (Apr 13, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> I did this and received reply - it's within processing time, nothing else.
> 
> Lodgement date 14 Dec. CO - 4th June




Don't worry, my case is worst than you.
Lodgement Date : 18th Nov 2018
CO Contact : 21st May 2019; thereafter no contact.


Hari


----------



## hemalatha11188 (Mar 7, 2014)

AussizMig said:


> How did u enable to cross verify PTE score?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


I already did this. After CO contacted, I sent email to PTE customer care and confirmed DHA can verify my score anytime.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Below steps are given in CO contacted - attachment:

Always send your PTE Academic scores online
Dear Applicant,
Please send us a secure copy of your PTE Academic test results through your online PTE Academic account so that we can verify them.

To do so, log on to your account by visiting www.vue.com/pte and sign in
• Once logged in, click "Send Scores"
• Type DIBP in the field marked "Institution/Organization/Department/School" and click “Search"
• Tick the box next to our name when it appears in the list.
• Scroll down the page and then click “Next” and then “Next” again to confirm.
We will then be able to access and verify your test result.


----------



## vk1234 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi All, 
I got my grant (plus wife) 190 VIC lodged on 10 Feb - Grant date 20 Sep
Me onshore - No Initial Entry Date
My Wife they considered offshore - 20 Sep 2020 Initial entry date.

70+5 points Analyst Programmer.
Ta


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

vk1234 said:


> Hi All,
> I got my grant (plus wife) 190 VIC lodged on 10 Feb - Grant date 20 Sep
> Me onshore - No Initial Entry Date
> My Wife they considered offshore - 20 Sep 2020 Initial entry date.
> ...


Congratulations vk1234


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

vk1234 said:


> Hi All,
> I got my grant (plus wife) 190 VIC lodged on 10 Feb - Grant date 20 Sep
> Me onshore - No Initial Entry Date
> My Wife they considered offshore - 20 Sep 2020 Initial entry date.
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## hemalatha11188 (Mar 7, 2014)

vk1234 said:


> Hi All,
> I got my grant (plus wife) 190 VIC lodged on 10 Feb - Grant date 20 Sep
> Me onshore - No Initial Entry Date
> My Wife they considered offshore - 20 Sep 2020 Initial entry date.
> ...



Congratulations..Friend....


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

vk1234 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my grant (plus wife) 190 VIC lodged on 10 Feb - Grant date 20 Sep
> 
> ...


Congratulations.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## saju223 (Jan 29, 2019)

Visa lodged date 02/Feb/2019
Co Contact - 20/Sep/2019
Co Contact reason:
1)incorrect dates of stay in Australia for my wife mentioned in the Form 80 and the CO requested for an updated form 80 with the correct dates - this is because of the typo and I will have to submit the new form 80. 
2)Proof for functional english - I have submitted her degree certificates, marksheets and letter from her college confirming the medium of instruction as english however they are still asking for tjis letter. I will have to high light that it was already submitted and upload it again on the safer side


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

hemalatha11188 said:


> I already did this. After CO contacted, I sent email to PTE customer care and confirmed DHA can verify my score anytime.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Is it wise to send the scores again this way, when I already sent them at the time of my result?


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> Is it wise to send the scores again this way, when I already sent them at the time of my result?


You will not be able to send it multiple times to the same receipient.

Regards.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

NB said:


> Why no PF ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Please provide your guidance for pf not present for one of the past employers. Should i still provide pf as proof ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikag said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Please provide your guidance for pf not present for one of the past employers. Should i still provide pf as proof ?


No problem, if this experience is not a major portion of your entire experience 

Cheers


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

NB said:


> No problem, if this experience is not a major portion of your entire experience
> 
> Cheers


Yes, it is only for 10 months as opposed to 8 years of experience i have shown. Should i also write some explanation for this or just provide the pdf of other employers?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikag said:


> Yes, it is only for 10 months as opposed to 8 years of experience i have shown. Should i also write some explanation for this or just provide the pdf of other employers?


No explanation necessary 
Just upload the PF in all other experiences documents 

Cheers


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

NB said:


> nikag said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it is only for 10 months as opposed to 8 years of experience i have shown. Should i also write some explanation for this or just provide the pdf of other employers?
> ...


thank you NB for your valuable guidance


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

HI All,

A quick question on sending PTE scores directly through PTE website.

I remember that I had sent my PTE scores to DIBP. However, when I am checking my PTE account, it doesn't show the names of previous organizations where I had sent my scores. 

1. Could you please suggest a way to check the previous organizations where a person had sent PTE scores.

2. I tried sending it again, but the name of DIBP is not listed under organizations. Can you please suggest the name of the organization that I should select.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

keepcalm_tech said:


> HI All,
> 
> A quick question on sending PTE scores directly through PTE website.
> 
> ...


It’s changed to department of home affairs Australia 
Look for that name
If you have already sent it, it will tell you so

Cheers


----------



## fictional (Apr 6, 2019)

Hi there, 

I made a mistake and selected CITIZENSHIP/NATIONALITY as the purpose for my MCC. I didn't realise that I was supposed to select 'Immigration purpose other than citizenship'. Does that mean I need to get another PCC done?


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

SG said:


> aarong89 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Hey mine is same situation I applied on 19Jan and no.update yet, can you please suggest me if employment verification happened in.your case ???
Did you came to know if it??


----------



## saju223 (Jan 29, 2019)

How to reply to CO Contact via immi account? Is there any page with the instructions.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fictional said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I made a mistake and selected CITIZENSHIP/NATIONALITY as the purpose for my MCC. I didn't realise that I was supposed to select 'Immigration purpose other than citizenship'. Does that mean I need to get another PCC done?


In all probability it will be accepted
But if you are apprehensive, then get a fresh one done with the correct purpose 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saju223 said:


> How to reply to CO Contact via immi account? Is there any page with the instructions.


You upload the documents that the co has asked
Then you press the IP button , if it’s active
If you want to reply directly to the CO, then reply back to the email id the request by the CO was sent

Cheers


----------



## Aus7 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi Experts/NB, I realised a typo mistake in my Form 80, where in the education section I have put the starting and the end year as same. Further, I am doubtful that I have not uploaded the signed version of form 80. Can I upload another signed version of form 80 making the typo correction? I see that it is still possible to upload in that section.

Earlier I have also notified address change, separately. Should I also make updates in form80 for new address and onsite assignment if re-submitting Form 80? 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aus7 said:


> Hi Experts/NB, I realised a typo mistake in my Form 80, where in the education section I have put the starting and the end year as same. Further, I am doubtful that I have not uploaded the signed version of form 80. Can I upload another signed version of form 80 making the typo correction? I see that it is still possible to upload in that section.
> 
> Earlier I have also notified address change, separately. Should I also make updates in form80 for new address and onsite assignment if re-submitting Form 80?
> 
> Thanks


Use the form 1023 and give the wrong and correct answer
Don’t upload the complete form 80 again and confuse the CO

If you are sure that you have not uploaded the signed form 80 , then you will have to upload the complete form again 
Make the correction, sign it and upload it 

Cheers


----------



## aarong89 (Jun 30, 2019)

abhiaus said:


> Hey mine is same situation I applied on 19Jan and no.update yet, can you please suggest me if employment verification happened in.your case ???
> Did you came to know if it??



Which state did you apply for?

I've applied for QLD, already onshore working in QLD on a 457 visa no employment verification has been completed thus far and in any case it should be pretty simple if they deemed it necessary. My 1st and 3rd party employment verification is very thorough and I am already on a sponsored employment visa. 

My whole application is pretty straightforward come to think of it so unsure why it would be delayed compared to others around me.


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi Guys,
Quick question, today I checked my Indian pcc issue date, which is 16-Aug-2018 and my visa lodgement date is 06-Apr-2019.
Should I apply and upload a new pcc or the existing one would work? can it create unnecessary delays in processing?

Thanks
Visa lodged - 06-Apr-2019
190 NSW
Onshore


----------



## A.Solomon (Sep 21, 2019)

*Hello experts! I've lodged my 190 application on 1/4/2019, what is the expected time-frame for a DG or a CO contact (hope not to) ? I have to arrange tens of matters depending on this date..thank you in advance!*


----------



## David93 (Jul 23, 2019)

abhishekshroff said:


> Hey Prettyisotonic, need some help. I got a s57 NJL mail from DHA today that the primary applicant’s work information is adverse. They have sent a mail to the HR in November and they haven’t received a response as per the letter. Spoke to the HR person and she has missed it and very apologetic and assured me that she will cooperate with any letter I’d need from her. This is just so damn unfortunate. I have provided everything. Including bank statements highlighting salary credits, experience letter, offer letter, form 26as, form 16, PF certificates, et all! It’s so disheartening now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi bro
Any update from your side
Did you got your visa??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

A.Solomon said:


> *Hello experts! I've lodged my 190 application on 1/4/2019, what is the expected time-frame for a DG or a CO contact (hope not to) ? I have to arrange tens of matters depending on this date..thank you in advance!*


One month to 2 years

Applicants should stop making plans based on when they will get the grant
Even DHA will not be able to give you a date as there are so many variables

You have to just wait patiently 
A member used to predict grants in the past, but shut shop after a few days when she realised that it’s not possible 

Cheers


----------



## David93 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hi peopel
CO contacted on 7th may for employment verification 
Still waiting any one on forum still waiting since May co contact


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

*rupesh_oz*



Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi Guys,
> Quick question, today I checked my Indian pcc issue date, which is 16-Aug-2018 and my visa lodgement date is 06-Apr-2019.
> Should I apply and upload a new pcc or the existing one would work? can it create unnecessary delays in processing?
> 
> ...


Hi Experts, Can you please advise on the same.
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi Guys,
> Quick question, today I checked my Indian pcc issue date, which is 16-Aug-2018 and my visa lodgement date is 06-Apr-2019.
> Should I apply and upload a new pcc or the existing one would work? can it create unnecessary delays in processing?
> 
> ...


The chances of the CO asking you to renew it are low, but there
If you are paranoid about a CO contact, then get a fresh PCC done

Cheers


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

*rupesh_oz*



NB said:


> The chances of the CO asking you to renew it are low, but there
> If you are paranoid about a CO contact, then get a fresh PCC done
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB.
I will get a fresh one and upload it just for the peace of mind.


----------



## Neeru (Dec 18, 2018)

A.Solomon said:


> *Hello experts! I've lodged my 190 application on 1/4/2019, what is the expected time-frame for a DG or a CO contact (hope not to) ? I have to arrange tens of matters depending on this date..thank you in advance!*


Hi Solomon,

As per current trends and speed observed from Immi tracker expect in next 1.5 -3 months.


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

A.Solomon said:


> *Hello experts! I've lodged my 190 application on 1/4/2019, what is the expected time-frame for a DG or a CO contact (hope not to) ? I have to arrange tens of matters depending on this date..thank you in advance!*



My lodgemnt day is 16th April.
In your case may be December end or January.


----------



## Dxb21 (Feb 25, 2019)

um.heygau said:


> My lodgemnt day is 16th April.
> In your case may be December end or January.




Mine too is 1st April accountant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

Friends, 

When you are calculating based on the current timeline, ignore the period from late-november to late-jan. This is a vacation period and in general, there is a forced shutdown of operations during Christmas and New year time. Hence the grants may not be coming that fast during that time period.

Just have that in your expectation so that you don't get frustrated due to non-movement of files during that time.


----------



## pra7eek (May 28, 2019)

sanjeevkumarrao said:


> Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second that. My lodgement was on July 3rd, so I need more yoga than most of the people here. It is better that we take this time to add to our resume, anything we feel will be better once we reach. Peace! 

Sent from my SM-C900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi guys,

My lodgement day was 5th March. Any idea when will I hear back , either a DG or CO contact ?


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

ykhawaja said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My lodgement day was 5th March. Any idea when will I hear back , either a DG or CO contact ?


Considering the processing time taken nowadays, it is still well within the timeline of DIBP.
You can only wait to hear from them or receive direct Grant.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi Guys,
> Quick question, today I checked my Indian pcc issue date, which is 16-Aug-2018 and my visa lodgement date is 06-Apr-2019.
> Should I apply and upload a new pcc or the existing one would work? can it create unnecessary delays in processing?
> 
> ...


Hi Rupesh,

If the CO wants a new one from you, they will contact you.


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

I saw that some members have received CO Contact for spouse functional level English inspite of submitting degree evidence being taught in English.

What evidence convinced them to accept degree education in English as evidence ?

DO we need to provide any statutory declaration or JP certification ?


----------



## SD008 (Aug 20, 2019)

Nothing reported after 20th Sep  hope they are still going to continue with 190 grants.


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

how long it takes for grant after co contact for police clearance ..? do I need to attach on immigration site only or should I reply back on co email too?


----------



## saket_kr (Sep 23, 2019)

*190 Visa NSW*

Hi All,
I am new to this thread. Have a que.
I had lodged my 190 Visa for NSW in 26-Mar-2019. Total point 75. Got NSW invite on 80 points in Feb-2019.
And still waiting for grant. No CO contact till now.

1. Is visa grant period also affected by points. That is will people with higher points then me are granted Visa first?

2. Is State sponsored visa grant more time taking than the regular 189 one?

3. Have other people who lodged 190 or 189 Visa in Mar-2019 got grant?


----------



## astronautvj (Mar 13, 2018)

Hello Folks
I have received my direct grant today for a family of 2. IED is year from today. A big thanks to all the people out here helping each other.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

saket_kr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this thread. Have a que.
> 
> ...


1. Points don't matter after you have received an invite
2. As of now, from information we have cases lodged in Feb are receiving their grants/Co contacts
3. You may have to wait for a month or two from now to get your grant/Co contact as per current trend

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Simhon2005 (Oct 9, 2016)

Congrats...
Can you pls share your lodgement date?


----------



## Simhon2005 (Oct 9, 2016)

Simhon2005 said:


> astronautvj said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Folks
> ...


Congrats....
Can you pls share your lodgement date?


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Simhon2005 said:


> astronautvj said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Folks
> ...


Many Congratulations to you... Can you share your lodgement date? Occupation? And state?


----------



## astronautvj (Mar 13, 2018)

Simhon2005 said:


> Congrats....
> Can you pls share your lodgement date?



Thanks
State VIC. Find all the details in my signature.


----------



## astronautvj (Mar 13, 2018)

Arjun_123 said:


> Many Congratulations to you... Can you share your lodgement date? Occupation? And state?


Thanks
State VIC. Find all the details in my signature.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

Seems like the current trend is 8 months. But it's kinda relief to see some movements for 190. At least we know that those COs have already started to get the ball rolling.


----------



## aarong89 (Jun 30, 2019)

Long time follower of this post

Lodged 29 jan
Occupation physiotherapist
State QLD
Onshore 

Direct grant 23rd September


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

astronautvj said:


> Hello Folks
> I have received my direct grant today for a family of 2. IED is year from today. A big thanks to all the people out here helping each other.


Congratulations Astronautvj


----------



## some2609 (May 5, 2017)

aarong89 said:


> Long time follower of this post
> 
> Lodged 29 jan
> Occupation physiotherapist
> ...


Congratulations mate!


----------



## Singhharbhajan1 (Apr 20, 2019)

Congratulations 😊


----------



## Singhharbhajan1 (Apr 20, 2019)

SG said:


> astronautvj said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Folks
> ...


 Congratulations 😀


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

aarong89 said:


> Long time follower of this post
> 
> Lodged 29 jan
> Occupation physiotherapist
> ...


Congratulations Aarong89


----------



## some2609 (May 5, 2017)

Hey Everyone,

A CO contacted me, requesting for additional information of my marriage. To give you a bit of a background - we've been married since Dec, 2018 and have furnished our Indian Marriage Certificate and Form 80. 

Now, the CO has requested evidence for the following:
a. financial aspects of your relationship
b. nature of your household
c. social aspects of your relationship
d. nature of your commitment to each other

Are there specific forms associated to address these questions? I'm also trying to understand what sort of evidence should I provide to prove points b, c, and d.

Any advise will be really helpful. Also, assuming that I've been a complete moron for not providing these evidences in my application in the first place, I wanted to share this piece of information with you all in case you're applying along with your partners.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

some2609 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> A CO contacted me, requesting for additional information of my marriage. To give you a bit of a background - we've been married since Dec, 2018 and have furnished our Indian Marriage Certificate and Form 80.
> 
> ...




When did u lodged ur application 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

aarong89 said:


> Long time follower of this post
> 
> Lodged 29 jan
> Occupation physiotherapist
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## some2609 (May 5, 2017)

nelutla said:


> when did u lodged ur application
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


11.02.2019


----------



## AT61 (Sep 5, 2019)

Dear Friends,

I'm trying to lodge my 190 application. After uploading all the required documents, my application status is still showing "awaiting documents" and turn to "Ready to submit". I would greatly appreciate if anyone could help. Thank you. Cheers.


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

astronautvj said:


> Hello Folks
> I have received my direct grant today for a family of 2. IED is year from today. A big thanks to all the people out here helping each other.


Congrats mate...Ur lodgement date?

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

KETANKATE94 said:


> Congrats mate...Ur lodgement date?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


From his signature "190 Visa lodgement - 10th Feb 2019"


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

AT61 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I'm trying to lodge my 190 application. After uploading all the required documents, my application status is still showing "awaiting documents" and turn to "Ready to submit". I would greatly appreciate if anyone could help. Thank you. Cheers.


Have you clicked submit and paid the fee yet?

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

some2609 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> A CO contacted me, requesting for additional information of my marriage. To give you a bit of a background - we've been married since Dec, 2018 and have furnished our Indian Marriage Certificate and Form 80.
> 
> ...


A: joint adresss and bank saving account 

B, C, D: relationship statement, photos, statutory declarations of family and friends... basically any proofs that shows genuine relationship. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

AT61 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I'm trying to lodge my 190 application. After uploading all the required documents, my application status is still showing "awaiting documents" and turn to "Ready to submit". I would greatly appreciate if anyone could help. Thank you. Cheers.


Hi AT61,

Login to ImmiAccount.
Check every heading whether you have uploaded the documents.
Also, just logout and login back to check if you're still facing the same issue.


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

some2609 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> A CO contacted me, requesting for additional information of my marriage. To give you a bit of a background - we've been married since Dec, 2018 and have furnished our Indian Marriage Certificate and Form 80.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing this will everyone,

Can you please tell what evidences you had already provided ?
Passport, Marriage Certificate, Bank account ??


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

some2609 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> A CO contacted me, requesting for additional information of my marriage. To give you a bit of a background - we've been married since Dec, 2018 and have furnished our Indian Marriage Certificate and Form 80.
> 
> ...


Hi some2609,

Someone previously has listed all these. It's not mine. I am just trying to help you. Hope it helps you.

1. Joint Account Bank Statement - right from beginning till date.
Get the online bank account statement as it is electronically signed.

2. Rental Agreement - if you have the house in both names.

3. Driving licenses listed with your home address.

4. Emergency contact at work - Each of you listed as "spouse".

5. Joint Utilities Account (Gas, Internet, Electricity).

6. Provident Fund - listed as spouse.

7. Ownership of vehicles - Joint

8. Bank statements to show the purchases - groceries detailing purchases - prepare a EXCEL sheet for this.

9. Electronic tickets of social activities - movie bookings, dinner reservations, Holidays / Vacations - Flight tickets, Hotel bookings, sightseeing receipts.

10. Mobile Statements

11. WhatsApp summary page for each of us (showing number of messages sent / photos / videos)

12. Facebook account - relationship status page

13. MS Word document - photos
a. Where was the photo clicked/ taken.
b. Location of the photo.
c. who are in it.
d. who clicked the photo.

Photos with friends, family, relatives.

Convert this MS Word document to PDF while you're uploading.

14. Cab receipts.

15. Joint emails - any investment if any.

Good Luck


----------



## AT61 (Sep 5, 2019)

SG said:


> Hi AT61,
> 
> Login to ImmiAccount.
> Check every heading whether you have uploaded the documents.
> Also, just logout and login back to check if you're still facing the same issue.


Many thanks, mate. The issue is resolved and I have lodged my application. Cheers.


----------



## some2609 (May 5, 2017)

SG said:


> Hi some2609,
> 
> Someone previously has listed all these. It's not mine. I am just trying to help you. Hope it helps you.
> 
> ...



AWESOME, SG! This is pure gold! Really appreciate you passing on the info here. 

For points 11 & 12 - are we talking about screenshots for everything saved into a PDF? Or, do we need to furnish the links to our Facebook and Whatsapp page?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

some2609 said:


> AWESOME, SG! This is pure gold! Really appreciate you passing on the info here.
> 
> For points 11 & 12 - are we talking about screenshots for everything saved into a PDF? Or, do we need to furnish the links to our Facebook and Whatsapp page?


For the WhatsApp summary page - we printed to PDF a screenshot of the summary page, I learnt it from here:
https://www.businessinsider.com.au/...ou-and-your-friends-have-sent-to-each-other-1

Our evidence list is similar to what SG posted by copying it here in case useful - context here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...le-page-ranking-journey-648.html#post14776820


About 48 documents (many of them listed below were merged PDFs), specifically the relationship evidence was:

-Statutory declaration from each of us (about 7 pages each) describing the development of our relationship, financial commitments, nature of our household, social aspects of our relationship, and our commitment to each other - we referenced multiple times evidence we would be attaching.

-Our relationship registration certificate (as we are de facto less than 12 months).

-Joint lease agreement.

-Rental bonds office receipt and email addressed to both of us.

-Joint account statements (regular savings, utilities, insurance deducted).

-Joint utilities account (electricity, gas, internet).

We don't use our joint account for day-to-day spending, so we attached a cover sheet (Excel) detailing purchases (e.g. groceries, social activities etc.) and corresponding personal bank statements to show the purchases / transfer of monies in some cases, original receipts (e.g. for white goods / furniture / household items etc.)

-Joint insurance (home contents, car).

-Joint ownership of vehicles.

-Each of our driving licenses listing our home address.

-Each of us listed as "spouse" and emergency contact at work.

-Each of us listed as the others binding death beneficiary for our Superannuation (provident fund / retirement fund).

-Joint Flybuys account (Supermarket rewards scheme).

-Joint emails to both of us (e.g. from our rental agency).

-About 15 photos - each with a blurb: we pasted the picture in a Word Doc, then added an explanation of who took the photo, where it is, who is in it, the significance to us - then converted that word doc into a PDF. Combined all the photos together. The photos were a range of just us as a couple, with our respective families, and friends.

-WhatsApp summary page for each of us (showing number of messages sent / photos / videos).

-Itemised phone statements for each of us (showing daily contact with each other before we were living together).

-All the electronic tickets of social activities we could get our hands on e.g. movie bookings, dinner reservations, theatre plays / recitals.

-Each month we upload our joint bank account statement and any purchases we have made together, e.g. summer holiday bookings, new tires for our car etc.

Edit:

There is a good list of free resources from this MARA agent (we used for the partner leg of our visa): 
https://www.myaccessaustralia.com/partner-visa/


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

congian911 said:


> A: joint adresss and bank saving account
> 
> B, C, D: relationship statement, photos, statutory declarations of family and friends... basically any proofs that shows genuine relationship.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk




Hi congian 
Days are passing but we are not getting any update when are they going open our files 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

nelutla said:


> Hi congian
> Days are passing but we are not getting any update when are they going open our files
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The wait is indeed unpleasant...

It is now 9 months 12 days after lodgement for me. 

Just leave it. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

congian911 said:


> The wait is indeed unpleasant...
> 
> It is now 9 months 12 days after lodgement for me.
> 
> ...




I have completed 9 months can we expect anything by Dec 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

some2609 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> A CO contacted me, requesting for additional information of my marriage. To give you a bit of a background - we've been married since Dec, 2018 and have furnished our Indian Marriage Certificate and Form 80.
> 
> ...


You can give them following:
1. Marriage certificate
2. Joint bank statement showing the photo on passbook , if available
3. Joint travel ticket for your honeymoon , other travel along with photos (mention dates on your pictures taken together)
4. Any property with joint name on it.
5. Passport showing spouse name on each other passport.
6. Rent agreement copy, if your reside on rent and has name of both of you on the same.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

congian911 said:


> The wait is indeed unpleasant...
> 
> It is now 9 months 12 days after lodgement for me.
> 
> ...



9 months 10 days..it's killing now..


----------



## nikhilpatel1988 (May 2, 2018)

Lodged 20 November 2018
CO contact 5 June 2019

No response yet , It seems they have not picked any CO contact file since the last week of May.





nelutla said:


> I have completed 9 months can we expect anything by Dec
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

306 days (10 months, 2 days) ....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

CO CONTACT DATE - 4TH JUNE - for additional employment docs
Till y'day - no contact from DHA to my employer :rant:


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Su_Shri said:


> CO CONTACT DATE - 4TH JUNE - for additional employment docs
> 
> Till y'day - no contact from DHA to my employer :rant:


Well a guy got grant after 13 months and 2 contacts, so... it will come I guess

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Well a guy got grant after 13 months and 2 contacts, so... it will come I guess
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


donot know what to say on this example (haha)..hopefull


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

16 months and 3 days since lodgement
13 months since last CO contact
All the calls, suggestions through IMMI web site brought no result

Remember me when you think your case is processing for too long )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David93 (Jul 23, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> CO CONTACT DATE - 4TH JUNE - for additional employment docs
> Till y'day - no contact from DHA to my employer



I am in same boat
My lodgement was on 2nd week of November.. co contact for further evidence of employment 
Still waiting 
What docs you submitted for employment verification


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> CO CONTACT DATE - 4TH JUNE - for additional employment docs
> Till y'day - no contact from DHA to my employer :rant:



Hi,

Mine Lodged Date : 05-Feb-19

No CO Contact no DG................. when this wait will over ??? things moved on to 13-Feb-19, wy tey left us behind???


----------



## David93 (Jul 23, 2019)

AlexOz said:


> 16 months and 3 days since lodgement
> 13 months since last CO contact
> All the calls, suggestions through IMMI web site brought no result
> 
> ...




What was reason for CO contact 
Did you claim experience points


----------



## veerajthegreat (May 24, 2019)

I received a CO contact today
You are requested to provide further evidence, as per directions below, including Tax assessments lodged with the relevant authorities and bank statements

I do not have all the records. What should I do?

Initially, I have received cash payments and since it was below tax slab I haven't file IT returns, neither have I deposited in bank.


----------



## mohit231 (Nov 12, 2017)

Hi everyone

I’ve received my direct grant. 

Lodgement date - 25th Feb
IED is 1 year 
Occupation: Accountant

FYI... I uploaded some additional documents on 9th July and it didn’t impact my application. So any delays due to adding new documents is a myth. Please don’t hesitate in adding if the document is crucial for the outcome. 

This forum has been quite useful. Thanks a lot for all your valuable suggestions. I wish all of you a speedy grant and all the best for your future endeavours.

Please suggest, in case you know, any forum I should join for post grant discussions. 

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

sahir01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is on the 13th of Feb. 2 others who lodged on the same day received. But not mee... I can see your frrrrrustrrrration....

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

mohit231 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I’ve received my direct grant.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Mohit...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

veerajthegreat said:


> I received a CO contact today
> You are requested to provide further evidence, as per directions below, including Tax assessments lodged with the relevant authorities and bank statements
> 
> I do not have all the records. What should I do?
> ...


May I know your lodgement date..?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

AlexOz said:


> 16 months and 3 days since lodgement
> 13 months since last CO contact
> All the calls, suggestions through IMMI web site brought no result
> 
> ...


can you please share wht was the CO contact for ?


----------



## veerajthegreat (May 24, 2019)

manu14143 said:


> May I know your lodgement date..?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Its 12th Feb


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

nelutla said:


> can you please share wht was the CO contact for ?


Sounds scary but case like AlexOz is rare.

There are exceptions all the time. Some have it in couple of months, others much longer, and the majority is unknown. 

So dont presume. Just wait and prosper while doing it. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## apuroopam (Sep 13, 2019)

Guys, Need some help please.

I have submitted my 190 application in Jan,22 this year. I had message today from case office.
CO asking me to submit the health assessments for all my family.
I had all the health assessments done on December 2018 which is 10 months back. so it shouldn't be 
expired.

We all had normal examinations and CO looking for all health checks

I wonder she might not have seen it. 
Is there a way to deal with this rather than having health checks again.
I am onshore and health checks were on my last trip to India.
I cant see a way to coomunicate with them.

Any help appreciated. thanks


----------



## Dxb21 (Feb 25, 2019)

mohit231 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I’ve received my direct grant.
> 
> ...




Congratulations... not aware of any forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

mohit231 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I’ve received my direct grant.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Mohit


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

apuroopam said:


> Guys, Need some help please.
> 
> I have submitted my 190 application in Jan,22 this year. I had message today from case office.
> CO asking me to submit the health assessments for all my family.
> ...


Provide feedback through IMMaccount. 
Have seen one case in recent time,in this forum only, where after feedback grant was received.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Su_Shri said:


> Provide feedback through IMMaccount.
> 
> Have seen one case in recent time,in this forum only, where after feedback grant was received.


But he has to be sure that medical status in immi is currently 'clearance provided no action required' before submitting complaint.

If yes then definitely their fault. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

congian911 said:


> But he has to be sure that medical status in immi is currently 'clearance provided no action required' before submitting complaint.
> 
> If yes then definitely their fault.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Yup...thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## apuroopam (Sep 13, 2019)

congian911 said:


> But he has to be sure that medical status in immi is currently 'clearance provided no action required' before submitting complaint.
> 
> If yes then definitely their fault.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Hi Thanks for the reply guys. You are amazing.
You are right. I dont have that message under the health assessment application.
It says- examination under progress for 2 or us and examinations required for 2 of us.

I spoke to the clinic and they say that every thing has been sent on same day.
Really i am lost. this isnt some thing under my control.

Is there any thing the clinic can do?
Thanks again.


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

apuroopam said:


> Hi Thanks for the reply guys. You are amazing.
> You are right. I dont have that message under the health assessment application.
> It says- examination under progress for 2 or us and examinations required for 2 of us.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking - how did the clinic accept the test or send it before you could lodge your file.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

DDouza said:


> I'm thinking - how did the clinic accept the test or send it before you could lodge your file.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Spot on. He said he had medical test in Dec and submitted application in Jan.

He didn't import his medical report into 190, hence the co contact.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

DDouza said:


> I'm thinking - how did the clinic accept the test or send it before you could lodge your file.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


You can generate your own hap id and complete the test as early as you want
The clinic is not bothered with your application 
They will do the tests and submit their report to DHA where it will lie idle till you link it to your application 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Spot on. He said he had medical test in Dec and submitted application in Jan.
> 
> He didn't import his medical report into 190, hence the co contact.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


You don’t have to import the medical report
You just have to give the hap id numbers when submitting the application 
The system will automatically attach the results to your case file

Cheers


----------



## apuroopam (Sep 13, 2019)

NB said:


> You can generate your own hap id and complete the test as early as you want
> The clinic is not bothered with your application
> They will do the tests and submit their report to DHA where it will lie idle till you link it to your application
> 
> Cheers


Thanks,
How can i link it?

Also the status now shows under process! Would it be worth to speak to the clinic or do you think we better do the health checks again?

Would be easier if we are allowed to deal with case officer direct.
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

apuroopam said:


> Thanks,
> How can i link it?
> 
> Also the status now shows under process! Would it be worth to speak to the clinic or do you think we better do the health checks again?
> ...


When submitting the application there is a question on whether you have done any medical tests in the last 12 months
Did you not answer yes in that and give the hap id of all the applicants ?

Cheers


----------



## apuroopam (Sep 13, 2019)

NB said:


> When submitting the application there is a question on whether you have done any medical tests in the last 12 months
> Did you not answer yes in that and give the hap id of all the applicants?
> 
> Cheers


Yes of course I did.

I can see something interesting happening in last few hours.
I spoke to the clinic in hyderabad an hour before. They checked all the HAP Ids and advised me everything has been sent same day.

But I have seen the status changed in the application to "Examination in progress" after the phone call.
Before that status was - "Examination required"... 

I will wait and see for the next day and hope that will be uploaded and linked to the application.
Thanks again.


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

veerajthegreat said:


> I received a CO contact today
> You are requested to provide further evidence, as per directions below, including Tax assessments lodged with the relevant authorities and bank statements
> 
> I do not have all the records. What should I do?
> ...


What's ur occupation code and lodgement date?

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## Snehal1900 (Sep 21, 2019)

veerajthegreat said:


> I received a CO contact today
> You are requested to provide further evidence, as per directions below, including Tax assessments lodged with the relevant authorities and bank statements
> 
> I do not have all the records. What should I do?
> ...


Did you claim points for this experience?


----------



## veerajthegreat (May 24, 2019)

Snehal1900 said:


> Did you claim points for this experience?


Yes, 5 points.


----------



## veerajthegreat (May 24, 2019)

KETANKATE94 said:


> What's ur occupation code and lodgement date?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


261313 and 12th Feb is my lodgement date


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

veerajthegreat said:


> I received a CO contact today
> You are requested to provide further evidence, as per directions below, including Tax assessments lodged with the relevant authorities and bank statements
> 
> I do not have all the records. What should I do?
> ...


Which year and country was this experience in ?
Is the company still in existence?
How big is the company?
In case of an employment verification, will they back you up fully ?
Do you have any third party evidence for this experience?

Cheers


----------



## A.Solomon (Sep 21, 2019)

NB said:


> A.Solomon said:
> 
> 
> > *Hello experts! I've lodged my 190 application on 1/4/2019, what is the expected time-frame for a DG or a CO contact (hope not to) ? I have to arrange tens of matters depending on this date..thank you in advance!*
> ...


----------



## PrinceOfPersia (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have applied for 190 Visa through an agent but the EOI was originally created by me (details in signature).
As the agent took over my case they submitted the documents via agent portal.
but when I login to skillselect for 190 I still the see option to apply for visa, also the status is invited.

The question here is:- 

1. Is it how the skillselect should be or there is any issue in my submission?
2. Does the status of skillselect change after we submit the documents?

Thanks,
ANZSCO: 261313
Points: 80 (189) and 85 (190, NSW)
Pre-invite date = 22nd july 2019
Invitation Date = 15th August 2019
document submitted = 22nd august 2019
Grant==?







In skill select after I login


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

PrinceOfPersia said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for 190 Visa through an agent but the EOI was originally created by me (details in signature).
> As the agent took over my case they submitted the documents via agent portal.
> ...


From my understanding, the only way you can apply for a 190 visa is when you click apply for Visa in your EOI, which will then take you to create an IMMI Account to apply for your 190 Visa. I suggest your agent hasn't applied yet. I stand to be corrected.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Quote:
Originally Posted by veerajthegreat 
I received a CO contact today
You are requested to provide further evidence, as per directions below, including Tax assessments lodged with the relevant authorities and bank statements

I do not have all the records. What should I do?

Initially, I have received cash payments and since it was below tax slab I haven't file IT returns, neither have I deposited in bank.


Originally Posted by Snehal1900 
Did you claim points for this experience?




veerajthegreat said:


> Yes, 5 points.


As you don't have Tax statement of bank statement, I would recommend you submit the following;

1. Salary slips, 
2. Employment contract
3. Employer reference letter
4. yearly Payment summary (If available)
4. Get a detailed letter from your employer stating you were paid in cash and your salary wasn't taxable.
5. Get a detailed Salary Certificate from your employer.

Finally, ensure any letter you submit is directly from HR.


----------



## gorganites (Sep 17, 2019)

Question:
Is bridging visa only issued for Primary PR applicant and not for secondary/partner appcant?

In my case, my partner was issued a bridging Visa on submitting the PR application and was onshore at the time of applying. However I myself have now moved to Australia and my current visa is due to expire in a couple of months. 

So incase our PR decision (lodged in February 2019) doesn't arrive by then can i apply for a bridging Visa as well?

Thanks in advance!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

Bridging visa will be given as part of the visa lodgement if all of the applicants or the primary applicant is onshore. If you were on offshore when you applied, you might not have got the BV A. 

Once your current visa expires or about to expire, you can apply for a bridging visa from your immiaccount and there is no charge for it.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/visa-about-to-expire

You need to inform DHA on the changes on your existing situation if not done already and once your current visa expires, you can inform about that change as well.


----------



## PrinceOfPersia (Jan 14, 2017)

shabaranks said:


> From my understanding, the only way you can apply for a 190 visa is when you click apply for Visa in your EOI, which will then take you to create an IMMI Account to apply for your 190 Visa. I suggest your agent hasn't applied yet. I stand to be corrected.



Thanks shabaranks..

Forgot to mention few things.. Agent gave me TRN and the VISA lodgement confirmation along with bridging visas (for all family members). I imported the application to my immi account using those details and could see the status as RECEIVED. Health Declaration: SUBMITTED.

My questions are:

1. What will happen to the button "APPLY VISA" and the status "INVITED" in skillselect? will they change?

2. What if I click the button?

The reason I asked these questions are that I got a reminder about invitation expiry which is another 20 days from now. So, just worried if the EOI and VISA applications are connected with each other.

Appreciate your response.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

No grants reported today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpa (Feb 28, 2019)

Hi guys,

I applied on 12th March but my medical was done back in Sep 2018 for 485 visa. As my medical had already expired earlier this month (after 12 months), is there anyway I can take another medical exam to avoid CO contact?

If I can, can you please advise if I can use the same HAP ID used previously for 485 visa for the updated medical exam? If not, can you kindly advise any other possible way?

Many thanks!


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

nelutla said:


> No grants reported today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe next month nelutla. Dont choke yourself with all the negative feelings. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Maybe next month nelutla. Dont choke yourself with all the negative feelings.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk




Hope so congian Iam after u 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

Two grants reported today (Feb13th and 19th, 2019)

Source: ImmiTracker.


----------



## Dxb21 (Feb 25, 2019)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Two grants reported today (Feb13th and 19th, 2019)
> 
> Source: ImmiTracker.




Wow Happy to hear they are moving ahead 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

My application status got changed to "Initial Assessment" today, from "Received".

May I know how long would it be in this stage?

I mean, if everything checks out fine, or if something else is require, how long would a CO take to put it out there...?

Regards,
Manu

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## S.Randhawa (Sep 10, 2019)

Dxb21 said:


> Congratulations... not aware of any forum
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just wondering about the status of application as data appeared on my inni account is as
Last updated: 03 Jun 2019
Date submitted: 19 Feb 2019

The updation was due to medical . But your case gave me hope and I am keeping my fingers crossed for In Sha Allah DG.


----------



## deelz (Sep 25, 2019)

I lodged my 190 application on 30th Jan. Almost all the applicants registered on immi account have (who lodged the application on 30th Jan) received either CO contact or DG except 2 applicants and I am one out of them. I have neither received DG or CO contact till now.... getting bit worried and feeling left behind


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

manu14143 said:


> My application status got changed to "Initial Assessment" today, from "Received".
> 
> May I know how long would it be in this stage?
> 
> ...


Hi Manu, 

Status details : https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/eplus/Pages/elp-h1305.aspx

For yours, 

*Initial assessment	- The application has gone through the initial checks. Please check correspondence for any additional information you may need to provide.*


Did you check the correspondence in Immi account? or your registered email?


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> Hi Manu,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I did. But only after posting the message here, due to the excitement that something was happening on my account.

The CO, Kelly, contacted my agent for a colour copy of my daughter's passport, which was already uploaded.

Informed the same to my rep here in India as my MARA agent is not in office today.

The rep uploaded the copy again and confirmed it via email.

So hoping everything is going to be good..

Cheers,
Manu.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

Guys,
Should i create HAPID and go for health assessment asap? or just wait until the system generate HAPID by itself? in this case how long will i receive the ID?
I lodged on 9-Sep.
Cheers.


----------



## khurram87 (Feb 24, 2019)

I lodged my 190 visa on 28th February 2019 and did my medicals one week before that on 22nd February 2019 by generating HAP IDs for self and dependents. 

However, till now the Medical Status in my Immi Account shows "Submitted". I have checked with the clinic and they confirmed that they submitted the results to DOHA via e-medical system in February 2019 itself. 

What do you think could be the reason my Medical Status still shows "Submitted" even after 7 months of doing the Medical. 

Sent from my SM-N9750 using Tapatalk


----------



## thib (Dec 6, 2017)

deelz said:


> I lodged my 190 application on 30th Jan. Almost all the applicants registered on immi account have (who lodged the application on 30th Jan) received either CO contact or DG except 2 applicants and I am one out of them. I have neither received DG or CO contact till now.... getting bit worried and feeling left behind


Im submited on 15/1 and still not receive anything 😞 either co contact or not


----------



## nhi guyen (Sep 25, 2019)

I lodged my 190 application with my agent. But today out of the blue created an immi account and link my application just to keep an eye on how it is. Will the application be moved from my agent’s immiaccount? Ta


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nhi guyen said:


> I lodged my 190 application with my agent. But today out of the blue created an immi account and link my application just to keep an eye on how it is. Will the application be moved from my agent’s immiaccount? Ta


No

The agent will see and operate it as earlier

Cheers


----------



## S.Randhawa (Sep 10, 2019)

Dear NB, I have lodged my application on Feb.9, 2019, while health assessment was completed in 1st week of June. Meanwhile the already uploaded PCC expired on July. I have obtained the new one. Should I upload it now to avoid co contact? Will this updation affect the status of my application which is in Feb queue? Thanks in advance for your expert opinion.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

S.Randhawa said:


> Dear NB, I have lodged my application on Feb.9, 2019, while health assessment was completed in 1st week of June. Meanwhile the already uploaded PCC expired on July. I have obtained the new one. Should I upload it now to avoid co contact? Will this updation affect the status of my application which is in Feb queue? Thanks in advance for your expert opinion.


Upload the fresh PCC asap
It will not affect your processing 

Cheers


----------



## S.Randhawa (Sep 10, 2019)

khurram87 said:


> I lodged my 190 visa on 28th February 2019 and did my medicals one week before that on 22nd February 2019 by generating HAP IDs for self and dependents.
> 
> However, till now the Medical Status in my Immi Account shows
> "Submitted". I have checked with the clinic and they confirmed that they submitted the results to DOHA via e-medical system in February 2019 itself.
> ...


. Dear khurram, for health assessment, Hap I'd is generated after application submission and payment. For the status of health assessment, it usually turned as, "Health Clearance provided, no action is required" under the name of each individual along with the main applicant. I think you are not clicking the right tab. After log in to Immi account, click the view details and the health assessment. Hope it will solve your issue.


----------



## S.Randhawa (Sep 10, 2019)

NB said:


> S.Randhawa said:
> 
> 
> > Dear NB, I have lodged my application on Feb.9, 2019, while health assessment was completed in 1st week of June. Meanwhile the already uploaded PCC expired on July. I have obtained the new one. Should I upload it now to avoid co contact? Will this updation affect the status of my application which is in Feb queue? Thanks in advance for your expert opinion.
> ...


. Thank you so much for your assistance.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

ntminhduc90 said:


> Guys,
> Should i create HAPID and go for health assessment asap? or just wait until the system generate HAPID by itself? in this case how long will i receive the ID?
> I lodged on 9-Sep.
> Cheers.


Yes you can generate hapid after lodgement and go for medical checkup so as to have DG or wait for contact where CO will create one for you. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi NB,

I want to provide strong evidence for my spouse. We do not have any pics taken of us being together and currently do not live together. 
Apart from our registered marriage certificate and whatsapp summary chats, do you think providing below information will give a strong evidence for continuous and ongoing relationship?
1.Uber receipts booked for her travel
2.Bank Statements highlighting transactions made to her account and vice versa.
3.Summary of whatsapp chats confirming our meeting at various places in our city.


----------



## ghosty06 (May 17, 2010)

Hi All,

I received my visa grant today. Thank you for all the resources that proved to be useful throughout the process.


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Congrats!!


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

a friend of my who got DG 189 already told me that the system will automatically (or CO) will generate HAPID for us few weeks after the application.


----------



## S.Randhawa (Sep 10, 2019)

S.Randhawa said:


> I was just wondering about the status of application as data appeared on my inni account is as
> Last updated: 03 Jun 2019
> Date submitted: 19 Feb 2019
> 
> The updation was due to medical . But your case gave me hope and I am keeping my fingers crossed for In Sha Allah DG.





ghosty06 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my visa grant today. Thank you for all the resources that proved to be useful throughout the process.


Congratulations and best of luck for a new journey of life.


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi all,

I am waiting for my DG/ CO contact. My lodgement date was 18th March 2019.
Query:
My wife passport is nearing under 6 months expiry date.
So I have renewed the passport. But while updati g the new passport details. What is the status of old passport I should give - Expired or Cancelled?
If you folks can suggest.
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

ghosty06 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my visa grant today. Thank you for all the resources that proved to be useful throughout the process.


May I know your lodgement date...? 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

ghosty06 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my visa grant today. Thank you for all the resources that proved to be useful throughout the process.


Congratulations ghosty06, 
Must be a great relief for you..When did you submit your application and is there any CO contact ? Or direct grant?


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

abhi.kunal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am waiting for my DG/ CO contact. My lodgement date was 18th March 2019.
> Query:
> ...


It should be "cancelled" as when new passport get issued last one get cancelled ( passport office put stamp on it as well of cancelled), however when giving new passport details you can always mention that cancelled due to new issuance as expiry date was near.


----------



## asheesh (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi,
I uploaded PCC on 11th March, PCC done on 3rd March 2019, but it does not mention expiry date anywhere. 
Is it by default 6 months?
If yes, should I request new PCC and upload a fresh one?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Friends, global processing has now been 9 to 10 months instead of 9-13. Things are getting faster. 

Good luck everyone. Next month is gonna be promising.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

congian911 said:


> Friends, global processing has now been 9 to 10 months instead of 9-13. Things are getting faster.
> 
> Good luck everyone. Next month is gonna be promising.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


On the other hand, 189 has bumped up to 11-22 months


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

asheesh said:


> Hi,
> I uploaded PCC on 11th March, PCC done on 3rd March 2019, but it does not mention expiry date anywhere.
> Is it by default 6 months?
> If yes, should I request new PCC and upload a fresh one?
> Thanks in advance.


By default the PCC is valid for 1 year from the date mentioned on the PCC. Your PCC is valid till 3rd March 2020, so just buckle up and wait for your grant.

Cheers


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

hoandang said:


> On the other hand, 189 has bumped up to 11-22 months


Well, a gent named Dutton has a lot to answer for this roller coaster kind of joke called immigration that we are all in
Viva Australia. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

congian911 said:


> Well, a gent named Dutton has a lot to answer for this roller coaster kind of joke called immigration that we are all in
> Viva Australia.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk




Hurray!  2 weeks till I cross the 10 month mark. Not sure if that helps at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

AT61 said:


> Many thanks, mate. The issue is resolved and I have lodged my application. Cheers.


Wishing you Good Luck AT61


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

some2609 said:


> AWESOME, SG! This is pure gold! Really appreciate you passing on the info here.
> 
> For points 11 & 12 - are we talking about screenshots for everything saved into a PDF? Or, do we need to furnish the links to our Facebook and Whatsapp page?


Thank you Some2609


----------



## girishsg.ba (Jun 6, 2018)

congian911 said:


> Friends, global processing has now been 9 to 10 months instead of 9-13. Things are getting faster.
> 
> Good luck everyone. Next month is gonna be promising.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Wow what a news! Hoping for the best..


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

mohit231 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I’ve received my direct grant.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Mohit


----------



## Bhavishize (Sep 20, 2019)

Hi guys

I'm new to this forum. 

I am currently in NSW under visa 476 which is about to expire in October 2019

I have lodged EOI for 190 (any state), 
ANZCO 233512 Mechanical Engineer

Age 30
PTE 20
Degree 15
Work Exp 5
Naati 5

DOE is 29/07/19

Does anyone the chances of getting an invite for 190 or any other ways for me to extend my stay in Aus as I will have to go back to my home country next month.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

ghosty06 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my visa grant today. Thank you for all the resources that proved to be useful throughout the process.


Congratulations


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Friends, global processing has now been 9 to 10 months instead of 9-13. Things are getting faster.
> 
> Good luck everyone. Next month is gonna be promising.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Is it...Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

heretic87 said:


> Hurray!  2 weeks till I cross the 10 month mark. Not sure if that helps at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha.. Almost same with me (2.5 week).. Was thinking the same


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

congian911 said:


> Friends, global processing has now been 9 to 10 months instead of 9-13. Things are getting faster.
> 
> Good luck everyone. Next month is gonna be promising.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Great news thanks for sharing. does this mean people is 10 months should hear something soon?


----------



## zindagi121 (Dec 19, 2018)

ghosty06 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received my visa grant today. Thank you for all the resources that proved to be useful throughout the process.


Congrats , Can you please tell me your lodgement date.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

srandha1 said:


> Great news thanks for sharing. does this mean people is 10 months should hear something soon?


Not quite. This is just a general indicator. 

489 has stopped

189 is now much longer to process 

Now they concentrate on citizenship and 190, so I suppose it has to be faster. 

Fingers crossed. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Not quite. This is just a general indicator.
> 
> 489 has stopped
> 
> ...


from next week we should some more grants


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

srandha1 said:


> Great news thanks for sharing. does this mean people is 10 months should hear something soon?




This means that in for Aug 2019, 90% of people who had crossed the 10 months had their visas granted.

This can change to 11 months or 12 months for September when they update timelines in October.

This is a shifting goalpost, every month the timeline can change. It is a broad indicator to see if your application has fallen through the cracks. It’s more likely that they might revisit your application if you were 18 months past lodgement than 11 months.


----------



## deelz (Sep 25, 2019)

Dear All
Need your expert advise. I lodged my application on 30th Jan and till to date no update. Even the immiaccount is showing status as "received" (not even further processing). I am very much worried since most the applicants around that time have either got DG or atleast CO contact. Can someone please advise what could be the reason? Whether the application is not picked up or delay due to some other reason. So far no one contacted my company for employment verification though VETAASSESS has already approved by 9 years experience.


----------



## zindagi121 (Dec 19, 2018)

deelz said:


> Dear All
> Need your expert advise. I lodged my application on 30th Jan and till to date no update. Even the immiaccount is showing status as "received" (not even further processing). I am very much worried since most the applicants around that time have either got DG or atleast CO contact. Can someone please advise what could be the reason? Whether the application is not picked up or delay due to some other reason. So far no one contacted my company for employment verification though VETAASSESS has already approved by 9 years experience.


Do not worry , i am also on the same boat. it just a waiting game , right now you cant do any thing


----------



## deelz (Sep 25, 2019)

zindagi121 said:


> Do not worry , i am also on the same boat. it just a waiting game , right now you cant do any thing


Thanks mate, but waiting is soooo torturing layball:


----------



## zindagi121 (Dec 19, 2018)

deelz said:


> Thanks mate, but waiting is soooo torturing layball:


indeed, the best way to get rid off by keeping yourself busy in other stuff and do not think about it.


----------



## deelz (Sep 25, 2019)

zindagi121 said:


> indeed, the best way to get rid off by keeping yourself busy in other stuff and do not think about it.


What's your lodgment date and profession? Any CO contact for you?


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

Saw one Grant for Architectural draftsperson in immitracker today. EOI 04/09/19, Invited on 19/09/19 and got DG today with 80 points excluding SS. Got grant within three weeks of EOI 
Lucky guy 
Fingers crossed


----------



## zindagi121 (Dec 19, 2018)

deelz said:


> What's your lodgment date and profession? Any CO contact for you?


i don't have any CO contact neither any verification, My application date is Feb 23,2019


----------



## zindagi121 (Dec 19, 2018)

zindagi121 said:


> i don't have any co contact neither any verification, my application date is feb 23,2019


pc : 261112


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

congian911 said:


> Friends, global processing has now been 9 to 10 months instead of 9-13. Things are getting faster.
> 
> Good luck everyone. Next month is gonna be promising.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


 Which means they should have cleared 90% of the applications lodged before 26 November, which alligns perfectly with immitracker. 

With these stats, all of us early December CO contacts should be cleared within next three weeks. (Just speculation, this is what I am telling myself to stay sane for sometime)


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Aditya.bajaj said:


> Which means they should have cleared 90% of the applications lodged before 26 November, which alligns perfectly with immitracker.
> 
> With these stats, all of us early December CO contacts should be cleared within next three weeks. (Just speculation, this is what I am telling myself to stay sane for sometime)


:fingerscrossed: hopefully..Let us all december gang keep each other posted


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Architect Joe said:


> Saw one Grant for Architectural draftsperson in immitracker today. EOI 04/09/19, Invited on 19/09/19 and got DG today with 80 points excluding SS. Got grant within three weeks of EOI
> Lucky guy
> Fingers crossed


Where dis you get this data ?
Even if he applied the same day that he got his final invite, that means that he got his grant in 7 days 

Cheers


----------



## Oneil (Nov 20, 2018)

Architect Joe said:


> Saw one Grant for Architectural draftsperson in immitracker today. EOI 04/09/19, Invited on 19/09/19 and got DG today with 80 points excluding SS. Got grant within three weeks of EOI
> Lucky guy
> Fingers crossed


That's great. Could you provide a link to the immi tracker wherever your found it.
Thanks


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Architect Joe said:


> Saw one Grant for Architectural draftsperson in immitracker today. EOI 04/09/19, Invited on 19/09/19 and got DG today with 80 points excluding SS. Got grant within three weeks of EOI
> Lucky guy
> Fingers crossed


There is a mis understanding in this...
Saw on Immitracker a guy logged EOI for Architectural draftsperson on 4-09-19 and he got pre invite on 19-9-19 and after that he submitted docs and today its self he got nomination approval from NSW that guy hasn't even applied for visa so how DG comes? So there is a little miss understanding.


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

Oneil said:


> Architect Joe said:
> 
> 
> > Saw one Grant for Architectural draftsperson in immitracker today. EOI 04/09/19, Invited on 19/09/19 and got DG today with 80 points excluding SS. Got grant within three weeks of EOI
> ...


https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190
Kindly see this


----------



## Oneil (Nov 20, 2018)

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190
Kindly see this

Thank you Arjun .
The confusion is the invite was confused for grant .

@architecture Joe : please refer below link for tracking the grants or CO .
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/consolidated-visa-tracker-sc190


----------



## Dxb21 (Feb 25, 2019)

Architect Joe said:


> Saw one Grant for Architectural draftsperson in immitracker today. EOI 04/09/19, Invited on 19/09/19 and got DG today with 80 points excluding SS. Got grant within three weeks of EOI
> 
> Lucky guy
> 
> Fingers crossed




Vary from skill to skill I guess may be requirement of that skill set is on demand and and very few application so could
Be the reason of quick grant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Architect Joe said:


> Saw one Grant for Architectural draftsperson in immitracker today. EOI 04/09/19, Invited on 19/09/19 and got DG today with 80 points excluding SS. Got grant within three weeks of EOI
> 
> Lucky guy
> 
> Fingers crossed


This can only be verified by asking the the person directly. 

Friends, calm down. There are always exceptions but unfortunately most applications including ours aren't. 


Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Dxb21 said:


> Vary from skill to skill I guess may be requirement of that skill set is on demand and and very few application so could
> Be the reason of quick grant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once you are invited, points and Anzsco codes lose relevance 

The time taken for grant will depend on the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted 

Cheers


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

NB said:


> Once you are invited, points and Anzsco codes lose relevance
> 
> The time taken for grant will depend on the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

I want to provide strong evidence for my spouse. We do not have any pics taken of us being together and currently do not live together. 
Apart from our registered marriage certificate and whatsapp summary chats, do you think providing below information will give a strong evidence for continuous and ongoing relationship?
1.Uber receipts booked for her travel
2.Bank Statements highlighting transactions made to her account and vice versa.
3.Summary of whatsapp chats confirming our meeting at various places in our city.


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

asheesh said:


> Hi,
> I uploaded PCC on 11th March, PCC done on 3rd March 2019, but it does not mention expiry date anywhere.
> Is it by default 6 months?
> If yes, should I request new PCC and upload a fresh one?
> Thanks in advance.


It is valid only for 1 year


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikag said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I want to provide strong evidence for my spouse. We do not have any pics taken of us being together and currently do not live together.
> Apart from our registered marriage certificate and whatsapp summary chats, do you think providing below information will give a strong evidence for continuous and ongoing relationship?
> ...


How long have you been married ?
How long have you been living apart and why ?
Any plans to live together soon ?
Any joint property or assets ?

Cheers


----------



## Aus7 (Jun 13, 2018)

No movement today. Is it a holiday?


----------



## Aus7 (Jun 13, 2018)

NB said:


> Aus7 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Experts/NB, I realised a typo mistake in my Form 80, where in the education section I have put the starting and the end year as same. Further, I am doubtful that I have not uploaded the signed version of form 80. Can I upload another signed version of form 80 making the typo correction? I see that it is still possible to upload in that section.
> ...


Thanks a lot NB! 🙂 I uploaded updated signed form80 for myself 
I have been deputed to a different country for an assignment, where I have brought family as dependent.We have already submitted change of address, secondment letter, payslips, residence card for all. 
Now my Form80 is updated while spouse one is not, though signed. Do you advice to update form80 for spouse as well and resubmit? I think not required as already informed earlier with address change, but for section 18, International movement, should it be specificed with a update in the form as she has not completed 12 months, but I have including previous tenure (for which I already submitted PCC) and not her. 

Regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aus7 said:


> Thanks a lot NB! 🙂 I uploaded updated signed form80 for myself
> I have been deputed to a different country for an assignment, where I have brought family as dependent.We have already submitted change of address, secondment letter, payslips, residence card for all.
> Now my Form80 is updated while spouse one is not, though signed. Do you advice to update form80 for spouse as well and resubmit? I think not required as already informed earlier with address change, but for section 18, International movement, should it be specificed with a update in the form as she has not completed 12 months, but I have including previous tenure (for which I already submitted PCC) and not her.
> 
> Regards,


Not required
The form 80 has to be correct only till the date that you submit it

Cheers


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

No grants reported today...


----------



## Kuwind (Oct 24, 2015)

Aus7 said:


> No movement today. Is it a holiday?


Yeah public holiday today


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

NB said:


> How long have you been married ?
> How long have you been living apart and why ?
> Any plans to live together soon ?
> Any joint property or assets ?
> ...


I will try to answer each and every question

First, some background information. My visa lodgement date is on may 21st this year. My registered marriage was on June 5th , and i had added my spouse later. 
As it wasn't a grand ceremony, our parents said that we can live together only after grand marriage, which is planned for January 30 2020, we will be living together.
We have no joint property or assets. I can only show below proofs
1)marriage hall booking receipt and hotel booking receipt for guests(booked for jan 2020)
2)Whatsapp call and chats screen shots, phone call and message logs
3)Trips taken together proofs
4)Marriage certificate
5)Online money transfers made to each other
6)Uber booked for each other
7)Dine out at restaurant proofs with supporting whatsapp chat proof

We have no joint property or assets


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

nikag said:


> I will try to answer each and every question
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did you guys know each other from before? If yes, try to show proof of relationship from before the marriage as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikag said:


> I will try to answer each and every question
> 
> First, some background information. My visa lodgement date is on may 21st this year. My registered marriage was on June 5th , and i had added my spouse later.
> As it wasn't a grand ceremony, our parents said that we can live together only after grand marriage, which is planned for January 30 2020, we will be living together.
> ...


It will be very difficult to convince the CO that the relationship is genuine 
The evidence is very flimsy 
You will have to take a risk and pray that the CO accepts it

Cheers


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

heretic87 said:


> Did you guys know each other from before? If yes, try to show proof of relationship from before the marriage as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, all the proofs that i have mentioned are relationship proofs before marriage. It is satisfying 1 year condition of genuine and ongoing relationship 1 year before visa lodge


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

NB said:


> It will be very difficult to convince the CO that the relationship is genuine
> The evidence is very flimsy
> You will have to take a risk and pray that the CO accepts it
> 
> Cheers


I wish the circumstances could be different. I tried, but to no avail as parents play an important role in India in shaping major decisions.

The best i can do is arrange documents for ease of understanding of CO. For example, i will upload documents under heading "Relationship proofs" with sections like "Financial Transaction for each other", "Trips taken together" and one section with heading "Reason for not living together explained", which will contain all the information with supporting proofs and our plan to live together at a certain date

I hope this should create no room for doubt on any CO's mind.


----------



## rdv (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi NB.

My situation is very similar to Nikag's. What happens if the CO is not convinced? Will he/she reject both primary and secondary applicants, or just the primary one get the visa?

Thank you in advance.



NB said:


> It will be very difficult to convince the CO that the relationship is genuine
> The evidence is very flimsy
> You will have to take a risk and pray that the CO accepts it
> 
> Cheers


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

rdv said:


> Hi NB.
> 
> My situation is very similar to Nikag's. What happens if the CO is not convinced? Will he/she reject both primary and secondary applicants, or just the primary one get the visa?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


If CO is not convinced, you will not be granted partner/spouse visa, and you will have to add your spouse later, which is having a 1 year wait.

However, if you think there is an erroneous decision taken by the CO with convincing and genuine proof, you can appeal for another decision on the case


----------



## Mickey Jam (Sep 12, 2019)

nikag said:


> I wish the circumstances could be different. I tried, but to no avail as parents play an important role in India in shaping major decisions.
> 
> The best i can do is arrange documents for ease of understanding of CO. For example, i will upload documents under heading "Relationship proofs" with sections like "Financial Transaction for each other", "Trips taken together" and one section with heading "Reason for not living together explained", which will contain all the information with supporting proofs and our plan to live together at a certain date
> 
> I hope this should create no room for doubt on any CO's mind.


As an Indian, one can understand your circumstances, however, the CO is not Indian nor they are required to go by the norms.

1. If you are married in court, you must stay together to prove that you are in genuine relationship. Provide address proof, joint bank account, etc.

Even in case of De facto, the fact remains that you both need to stay together in live in and again same proofs minus marriage certificate.

The CO is Australian and for them to be convinced, living together is a major factor that is what I think logically ... however there are many experts here who can share their experience ...


----------



## Key12356 (May 13, 2019)

Has anyone gotten contacted by CO named Nikhila?

If so, has the CO gotten back to you yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

Kuwind said:


> Yeah public holiday today


Which public holiday?!!

Are you sure?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hanak said:


> Which public holiday?!!
> 
> Are you sure?


Is it so difficult to google and check whether 27 Sep was a holiday or not in Australia 

Cheers


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

No its not difficult at all and since I have searched in google I asked him to reply (not you)!

Please keep calm and reply to the question which somebody asked you.


----------



## VK246 (Feb 12, 2019)

hanak said:


> No its not difficult at all and since I have searched in google I asked him to reply (not you)!
> 
> Please keep calm and reply to the question which somebody asked you.


This was extremely rude dude! Please keep calm..

Sent from my TA-1004 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hanak said:


> No its not difficult at all and since I have searched in google I asked him to reply (not you)!
> 
> Please keep calm and reply to the question which somebody asked you.


If you couldn’t find something so widely published, I don’t think you should be doing the visa application directly

Cheers


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

VK246 said:


> hanak said:
> 
> 
> > No its not difficult at all and since I have searched in google I asked him to reply (not you)!
> ...



I am relaxed and I’m actually laughing at all this drama happening!
But someone has to stop attacking other people! 😉


----------



## hanak (Feb 3, 2019)

NB said:


> hanak said:
> 
> 
> > No its not difficult at all and since I have searched in google I asked him to reply (not you)!
> ...




Well let me tell you that I have searched for it and I already know the answer. And that was the reason why I replied to that statement!
I think you have already applied and got your visa; if yes, I hope you’re not facing difficulties since you can not even read a simple sentence correctly! 
I think you should chill, stop responding to questions where you were NOT asked and just relax!


----------



## thegreat123 (Sep 14, 2019)

Hi Folks,
Forgive me for asking a stupid question (possibly), but I have observed that every time I log in to my Immi account and go to "Attach Documents" tab, the order of attached documents is always different i.e. sometimes, my educational documents are at the top and sometimes my work experience and so on...

Does anybody have any idea if the order changes when the CO accesses certain docs?


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

Kuwind said:


> Aus7 said:
> 
> 
> > No movement today. Is it a holiday?
> ...


Just to clear this up, short answer is no.
There was a public holiday in Victoria on 27 September, "Friday before AFL Grand Final" (their sports fanaticism is really disturbing), but this obviously had absolutely no effect on Canberra and visa processing. The next *real* public holiday is 7 October everywhere in Australia except WA. That's Queen's Birthday in Queensland, no holiday in WA, and Labour Day in all other states.
And yes, considering public holidays in Australia are extremely confusing with all the sports related holidays, regional show holidays, Queen's Birthday celebrated on 3 different dates across the states and none of them happening on the actual Queen's birthday, it definitely isn't easy to find an answer on Google.


----------



## Nav23 (Aug 27, 2018)

nikag said:


> I will try to answer each and every question
> 
> First, some background information. My visa lodgement date is on may 21st this year. My registered marriage was on June 5th , and i had added my spouse later.
> As it wasn't a grand ceremony, our parents said that we can live together only after grand marriage, which is planned for January 30 2020, we will be living together.
> ...


Hi, I think you can get address updated on Adhar Card and then apply for joint bank account. Also, there is Form 888.


----------



## RT_2019 (Dec 17, 2018)

Vladroid said:


> Just to clear this up, short answer is no.
> There was a public holiday in Victoria on 27 September, "Friday before AFL Grand Final" (their sports fanaticism is really disturbing), but this obviously had absolutely no effect on Canberra and visa processing. The next *real* public holiday is 7 October everywhere in Australia except WA. That's Queen's Birthday in Queensland, no holiday in WA, and Labour Day in all other states.
> And yes, considering public holidays in Australia are extremely confusing with all the sports related holidays, regional show holidays, Queen's Birthday celebrated on 3 different dates across the states and none of them happening on the actual Queen's birthday, it definitely isn't easy to find an answer on Google.



7th Oct is *NOT *a holiday in NT, TAS, VIC, WA  
It is Queen's Birthday - Queensland and Labour Day - ACT, NSW & SA
:welcome:


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

thegreat123 said:


> Hi Folks,
> Forgive me for asking a stupid question (possibly), but I have observed that every time I log in to my Immi account and go to "Attach Documents" tab, the order of attached documents is always different i.e. sometimes, my educational documents are at the top and sometimes my work experience and so on...
> 
> Does anybody have any idea if the order changes when the CO accesses certain docs?


It happens and reason is not associated with CO.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Anyone received anything today ?


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Su_Shri said:


> Anyone received anything today ?


Take a chill pill mate. They will post if they receive anything. Lets not spam the thread.

Cheers!


----------



## Dxb21 (Feb 25, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> Take a chill pill mate. They will post if they receive anything. Lets not spam the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!




Leave unnecessary discussion let’s work together and pray for our grants friend cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

shabaranks said:


> Take a chill pill mate. They will post if they receive anything. Lets not spam the thread.
> 
> Cheers!


I am not spamming the thread at all..I just wanted to know the situation. will be asking this question in future too.


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Shu-shuriyou are right. They can not understand the pain of December Applicants 😞 it's been almost 3 month after co contact


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Darwin onshore said:


> Shu-shuriyou are right. They can not understand the pain of December Applicants 😞 it's been almost 3 month after co contact


Yup. It has been 10 months. Imagine someone back in Dec is about to add their newborn baby into the application... 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

*rupesh_oz*

Hi Guys,
I am going to upload a fresh indian pcc . just wanted to confirm, will it impact my processing time? or it is based on the visa lodgement date only?

Thanks
261313
NSW
lodged- 06-Apr-2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am going to upload a fresh indian pcc . just wanted to confirm, will it impact my processing time? or it is based on the visa lodgement date only?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


It doesn’t impact 
Go ahead and upload it

Cheers


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

NB said:


> It doesn’t impact
> Go ahead and upload it
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB.

Cheers


----------



## deelz (Sep 25, 2019)

*NB's expert opinion*

Dear NB
I uploaded my application on 30th Jan and till to date (after 243 days), no single contact or DG. I can see 9 applications of 30th Jan on immiaccount. Out of which, 3 Got Grant, 4 Got CO contacts and 2 (including myself) received nothing. I need your expert opinion, what could be the reason that nobody reviewed my application? Also on my immiaccount, the status is showing "received" not even "initial processing". I really get panic attacks everyday due to this...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deelz said:


> Dear NB
> I uploaded my application on 30th Jan and till to date (after 243 days), no single contact or DG. I can see 9 applications of 30th Jan on immiaccount. Out of which, 3 Got Grant, 4 Got CO contacts and 2 (including myself) received nothing. I need your expert opinion, what could be the reason that nobody reviewed my application? Also on my immiaccount, the status is showing "received" not even "initial processing". I really get panic attacks everyday due to this...


You have created the mess for yourself willingly 
The data on these trackers is totally unverified and too small to make any meaningful conclusion 
Stop looking these trackers and what’s happening to other applications 
Each case is unique and will be processed on its own merits

All the grants are being delayed for reasons which are not in the public domain 
So just wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

deelz said:


> Dear NB
> 
> I uploaded my application on 30th Jan and till to date (after 243 days), no single contact or DG. I can see 9 applications of 30th Jan on immiaccount. Out of which, 3 Got Grant, 4 Got CO contacts and 2 (including myself) received nothing. I need your expert opinion, what could be the reason that nobody reviewed my application? Also on my immiaccount, the status is showing "received" not even "initial processing". I really get panic attacks everyday due to this...


Just wait for another month. After that you may file a complaint. For the mean time, keep saving up 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

deelz said:


> Dear NB
> I uploaded my application on 30th Jan and till to date (after 243 days), no single contact or DG. I can see 9 applications of 30th Jan on immiaccount. Out of which, 3 Got Grant, 4 Got CO contacts and 2 (including myself) received nothing. I need your expert opinion, what could be the reason that nobody reviewed my application? Also on my immiaccount, the status is showing "received" not even "initial processing". I really get panic attacks everyday due to this...


Please donot stress yourself, I can relate with your situation. This situation is out of your control. Donot think much..you will receive your grant soon.

Sometimes the status changes directly from received to finlised..so do not worry.
Wish you speedy grant...


----------



## deelz (Sep 25, 2019)

NB said:


> You have created the mess for yourself willingly
> The data on these trackers is totally unverified and too small to make any meaningful conclusion
> Stop looking these trackers and what’s happening to other applications
> Each case is unique and will be processed on its own merits
> ...


Thanks Mate, very supportive response indeed! Keeping my fingers crossed and waiting for something good to happen soon.


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

RT_2019 said:


> Vladroid said:
> 
> 
> > Just to clear this up, short answer is no.
> ...


See, that's what I mean, it's not easy. Been living in QLD so long already and on fairwork.gov.au just _thought_ I saw Labour Day for the other states being 7 Oct, still wrong 😁 When it comes to public holidays it's Australia vs. the world.


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

NB said:


> You have created the mess for yourself willingly
> The data on these trackers is totally unverified and too small to make any meaningful conclusion
> Stop looking these trackers and what’s happening to other applications
> Each case is unique and will be processed on its own merits
> ...



Thanks for such type of posts as persons like me (waiting from 05-Feb-19) have high hopes to have grants sooner or later. just comparing immitracker and watching persons got contacted or granted leads us to depression. 

Thanks to Seniors - NB, Congian, Su-Shri and rest to keep us hopeful. 

Regards/


----------



## charupriyal (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi NB 
My lodgement date was 2 dec2018 n medical was on 5 dec, but still nothing no case officer, and on the immigration current processing time is 9-10 months. Please assist what to do now


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

charupriyal said:


> Hi NB
> My lodgement date was 2 dec2018 n medical was on 5 dec, but still nothing no case officer, and on the immigration current processing time is 9-10 months. Please assist what to do now


Wait patiently 
There is nothing you can do which will actually expedite the process
Cheers


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

NB said:


> Wait patiently
> There is nothing you can do which will actually expedite the process
> Cheers


@NB...Should not he provide feedback to DHA coz for this case processing time has passed. I understand, it's mentioned that 90% of cases will be processed. However, curious to understand if feedback will help or not.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Su_Shri said:


> @NB...Should not he provide feedback to DHA coz for this case processing time has passed. I understand, it's mentioned that 90% of cases will be processed. However, curious to understand if feedback will help or not.


He could try because it's zero cost, I did try once and got a general feedback . 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

davidng said:


> He could try because it's zero cost, I did try once and got a general feedback .
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I thought they send generic reply to within the time applications only. we are stuck in a loop right now.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Su_Shri said:


> I thought they send generic reply to within the time applications only. we are stuck in a loop right now.


A formal complaint would be more appropriate in his situation. 

Just be polite.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

congian911 said:


> A formal complaint would be more appropriate in his situation.
> 
> Just be polite.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Agree...Will do. Hope to see movement before that.


----------



## IMJA (Oct 1, 2019)

*Hi*

I am new here and not sure if i am posting in the right place. I lodged my 190 VIC application on Feb 15th but did my medical on April 3rd only. Will this impact the processing time? Did I put myself back in the queue with the April applications by doing this. I am getting worried when seeing it passing Feb 15 and my status is still received.

IJ


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

IMJA said:


> I am new here and not sure if i am posting in the right place. I lodged my 190 VIC application on Feb 15th but did my medical on April 3rd only. Will this impact the processing time? Did I put myself back in the queue with the April applications by doing this. I am getting worried when seeing it passing Feb 15 and my status is still received.
> 
> IJ


What is done is done
All grants are currently experiencing a delay 

So Stop worrying and wait for the grant patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

IMJA said:


> I am new here and not sure if i am posting in the right place. I lodged my 190 VIC application on Feb 15th but did my medical on April 3rd only. Will this impact the processing time? Did I put myself back in the queue with the April applications by doing this. I am getting worried when seeing it passing Feb 15 and my status is still received.
> 
> IJ


Medical will not change your lodgement date, it will remain 15th Feb only.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

Just a general advice to someone who is in the same situation as mine: 
My skill assessment was done in 2018, right after I got my PTE score. At that time, NSW closed stream 2 so I started looking for other options. I started working from 30/6/2015, as usual, VET deducted 1 year and qualified 2 years from 30/6/2016 - 30/6/2018 as eligible for 5 points. 
In July 2019, Project Administrator was added to NSW 190 Priority list, I got my pre-invite and provided all of the relevant information to support my claim for 10 points including the old skill assessment, superannuations, contracts, payslips... to NSW Industry. Although I have already received the approval and lodged my visa in August 2019, I still pursued a point test advice with VETassess to support my claim. My lawyer said that anyone who claimed more year of experience than what showed on your skill assessment should be cautious and provide as much information as you could in order to avoid CO contact for experience qualification. Just received the updated point test advice from VET, which clearly showed that on 30/6/2019 - just 2 week prior to the invitation, I've already possessed 3 years of experience ( already deducted 1 year to qualify for the occupation)
Hope this help.


----------



## nsakhare (Nov 20, 2018)

Hi all,

Not sure if I am posting it at correct place. Can someone please let me know current trend for an invite after submitting nomination for NSW. I have received my nomination on 19th September and submitted all documents on 25th September. 

Thanks!


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

nsakhare said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Not sure if I am posting it at correct place. Can someone please let me know current trend for an invite after submitting nomination for NSW. I have received my nomination on 19th September and submitted all documents on 25th September.
> 
> Thanks!




Check the global processing timelines on the DHA website. From experience, don’t plan anything around an expected grant date. Processing timelines are published every month and have randomly changed (mostly increased) over the last 1 year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nsakhare said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Not sure if I am posting it at correct place. Can someone please let me know current trend for an invite after submitting nomination for NSW. I have received my nomination on 19th September and submitted all documents on 25th September.
> 
> Thanks!


I presume you are talking about the final invite and you already have the pre invite 

Applicants have got the final invite within a couple of hours and some had to wait for even 4-6 weeks
There is nothing you can do about it other then making sure that you have uploaded all the documents required by NSW as per their checklist 

Cheers


----------



## Dxb21 (Feb 25, 2019)

NB said:


> I presume you are talking about the final invite and you already have the pre invite
> 
> Applicants have got the final invite within a couple of hours and some had to wait for even 4-6 weeks
> There is nothing you can do about it other then making sure that you have uploaded all the documents required by NSW as per their checklist
> ...




Any grant today reported ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Dxb21 said:


> Any grant today reported ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Seem like 2 according to immi tracker but they are following not any time line looking like that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxb21 (Feb 25, 2019)

nelutla said:


> Seem like 2 according to immi tracker but they are following not any time line looking like that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hmmm true let’s hope for best ahead


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S.Randhawa (Sep 10, 2019)

Dear NB

I am asked to provide health undertaking. Where should I upload 815 health undertaking form? At immi account in the section of other documents???? Or should I mail it atwww.homeaffairs.gov.au/immiaccount. Please respond as soon as possible. Thanks and best regards.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

S.Randhawa said:


> Dear NB
> 
> I am asked to provide health undertaking. Where should I upload 815 health undertaking form? At immi account in the section of other documents???? Or should I mail it atwww.homeaffairs.gov.au/immiaccount. Please respond as soon as possible. Thanks and best regards.




Hey when did they asked u 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S.Randhawa (Sep 10, 2019)

Oh sorry this is a webpage not email, it means, I must upload it at immi account.Am I right??


----------



## S.Randhawa (Sep 10, 2019)

Today on 1st October.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

S.Randhawa said:


> Today on 1st October.




When did u lodged ur application 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

S.Randhawa said:


> Dear NB
> 
> I am asked to provide health undertaking. Where should I upload 815 health undertaking form? At immi account in the section of other documents???? Or should I mail it atwww.homeaffairs.gov.au/immiaccount. Please respond as soon as possible. Thanks and best regards.


Upload it under the medical section
Press the ip button if it’s active 

Cheers


----------



## S.Randhawa (Sep 10, 2019)

Thanks for your prompt reply, but there is no specific section of medical. There are 2 tabs under action: 1 for health assessment, which is already done and not showing any window for document upload, 2nd is attachment tab, where I still can upload any document with my own description. I think, I should upload it over here.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

S.Randhawa said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply, but there is no specific section of medical. There are 2 tabs under action: 1 for health assessment, which is already done and not showing any window for document upload, 2nd is attachment tab, where I still can upload any document with my own description. I think, I should upload it over here.


That’s correct 

Cheers


----------



## S.Randhawa (Sep 10, 2019)

nelutla said:


> When did u lodged ur application
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On Feb. 19, 2019.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

nsakhare said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Not sure if I am posting it at correct place. Can someone please let me know current trend for an invite after submitting nomination for NSW. I have received my nomination on 19th September and submitted all documents on 25th September.
> 
> Thanks!


Roughly 12hrs to 1 week. Some specific cases took a maximum of 2 weeks. B


----------



## IMJA (Oct 1, 2019)

NB said:


> What is done is done
> All grants are currently experiencing a delay
> 
> So Stop worrying and wait for the grant patiently
> ...


Thank you for the prompt reply; I am just curious whether I can expect anything soon or just wait until they start with April applications. Anyways, I know it's extremely unpredictable.
Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

*Updating / New Passport Details after Visa Grant*

In case useful to people here now or down the line - yesterday I got a new passport and upon collection had my old passport cancelled. 

I opened up my finalised skilled migration application, using the "Update Us" function on Immiaccount I clicked the "Update Passport Details" tab and filled in the form, then was prompted to upload a copy of my passport signature and bio page. 

When I reviewed all the documents that were uploaded to my file, a Form 929 had been auto-generated and pre-filled based on my answers above. 

I got an auto-generated email immediately, and the following info might be comforting to some in case you are hoping to travel immediately after doing the above:

_"Thank you for submitting your change of address and/or passport details. Your details have been updated.

Changes to passport details may take up to 24 to 48 hours to show in VEVO. 

This will not affect your travel."_

I checked VEVO ~10 minutes later and it had already been updated with my new passport details.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

S.Randhawa said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply, but there is no specific section of medical. There are 2 tabs under action: 1 for health assessment, which is already done and not showing any window for document upload, 2nd is attachment tab, where I still can upload any document with my own description. I think, I should upload it over here.


Which tab we are talking about ? 815 needs to be uploaded where ?


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi,
Did CO really explain what is "functional Engish" is? My wife got 5 in average but her L is just 4. Is this accepted?


PrettyIsotonic said:


> In case useful to people here now or down the line - yesterday I got a new passport and upon collection had my old passport cancelled.
> 
> I opened up my finalised skilled migration application, using the "Update Us" function on Immiaccount I clicked the "Update Passport Details" tab and filled in the form, then was prompted to upload a copy of my passport signature and bio page.
> 
> ...


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

ntminhduc90 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did CO really explain what is "functional Engish" is? My wife got 5 in average but her L is just 4. Is this accepted?


Hi, long time no see. This is what i found on DOHA website as of now

"An average band score of*at least 4.5 for each of the 4 test components"

Frankly with the current processing time, paying VAC2 is actually a plus for the sake of some certainty. So, don't worry much. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

congian911 said:


> Hi, long time no see. This is what i found on DOHA website as of now
> 
> "An average band score of*at least 4.5 for each of the 4 test components"
> 
> ...


I am still following the thread w/o replying. Problem is the definition of functional English in the online lodgement is different (see the attachment).


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ntminhduc90 said:


> I am still following the thread but w/o replying. Problems is the definition of functional English in the online lodgement is different (see the attachment).


Your attachment is likely the most accurate, as it is identical to what is detailed within the Migration Regulations in force at the moment:

_"..the applicant provides evidence of having achieved an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) average band score of at least 4.5, based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening in a test conducted"_

Source:
https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2014L01668


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Your attachment is likely the most accurate, as it is identical to what is detailed within the Migration Regulations in force at the moment:
> 
> _"..the applicant provides evidence of having achieved an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) average band score of at least 4.5, based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening in a test conducted"_
> 
> ...


Thks for your information.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Your attachment is likely the most accurate, as it is identical to what is detailed within the Migration Regulations in force at the moment:
> 
> _"..the applicant provides evidence of having achieved an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) average band score of at least 4.5, based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and listening in a test conducted"_
> 
> ...


Is it minimum 4.5 or average 4,5 ?
If someone has 5,5,4, 4 score, is it good enough ?

Cheers


----------



## rabb da banda (Apr 1, 2019)

ntminhduc90 said:


> I am still following the thread w/o replying. Problem is the definition of functional English in the online lodgement is different (see the attachment).


Earlier i also have doubt for that. Actually the lodgement date is very crucial in this scenario. As you can see on DOHA website the updation date is 21st may. so if you have lodged visa before that then its not practically applicable on you. My wife also got 5 and in one section she got 3.5 and still it was accepted and we got grant. My lodgement date was 29th Jan 2019. Still all decision is with CO and it depends on case to case. if you have time and you do not want to take chance then better to re attempt it to avoid any further confusion.


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

rabb da banda said:


> Earlier i also have doubt for that. Actually the lodgement date is very crucial in this scenario. As you can see on DOHA website the updation date is 21st may. so if you have lodged visa before that then its not practically applicable on you. My wife also got 5 and in one section she got 3.5 and still it was accepted and we got grant. My lodgement date was 29th Jan 2019. Still all decision is with CO and it depends on case to case. if you have time and you do not want to take chance then better to re attempt it to avoid any further confusion.


Actually it was not updated on 21st May as i found this concern from another FB group longtime ago (from last year). Many people in this forum also confuse about this but there is final confirmation. You are the only one giving me some confidence about this from your own case. Tks very much for that. My lodgement date is 9-Sep-19 but we've just had a newborn baby so time is what we dont have now =)).


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

NB said:


> Is it minimum 4.5 or average 4,5 ?
> If someone has 5,5,4, 4 score, is it good enough ?
> 
> Cheers


My understanding is it is an average of 4.5 - so technically even 1, 1, 8, 8 - lol.

To quote Example 1 in the screenshot above, "..applicants are not required to score 4.5 in each of the test components to meet the Functional English requirement". 

For Vocational / Competent / Proficient / Superior - there is a minimum score one needs in each test component (as opposed to an average across them for Functional).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> My understanding is it is an average of 4.5 - so technically even 1, 1, 8, 8 - lol.
> 
> To quote Example 1 in the screenshot above, "..applicants are not required to score 4.5 in each of the test components to meet the Functional English requirement".
> 
> For Vocational / Competent / Proficient / Superior - there is a minimum score one needs in each test component (as opposed to an average across them for Functional).


That attachment is from which website and when was it captured ?
It’s really surprising that those who framed the legislative rules have given scope in the wordings for misinterpretation 
They write overall and at least in the same sentence
They should have used only one of these words

Cheers


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

NB said:


> That attachment is from which website and when was it captured ?
> It’s really surprising that those who framed the legislative rules have given scope in the wordings for misinterpretation
> They write overall and at least in the same sentence
> They should have used only one of these words
> ...


Yes, you are right. The words they are using causing so much confusion. For vocational and above, it is very clear that 4 components must higher than a certain level. But for functional one, there is no sense to combine "average" and "at least" in the category.
My attachment was captured in Sep-19 from the online lodgement explaining for English levels. So which sources should I refer to DOHA website/legislation/online lodgement?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

NB said:


> That attachment is from which website and when was it captured ?
> It’s really surprising that those who framed the legislative rules have given scope in the wordings for misinterpretation
> They write overall and at least in the same sentence
> They should have used only one of these words
> ...


I presumed it was from a CO request for information, because our request for Functional English proof had the same wording:

_"An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) average band score of
at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, writing and
listening."_

(also attached a screenshot, highlighting my own)

I think the legislative instrument wording / screenshot above / RFI we got - is fairly unambitious due to the words "based on", the DHA website could certainly be clearer I agree.


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

*Got grant on 1 oct 2019*

Hi Guys,

we family of 3 has received grant on 1 Oct 2019.

Lodged 18th Feb 2019
Direct Grant
Management consultant
We even uploaded English language document of my wife last week only (Statutory declaration with JP certified Transcript of University)


Hope everyone gets grant soon.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Achaldoshi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> we family of 3 has received grant on 1 Oct 2019.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Achal..


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Achaldoshi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> we family of 3 has received grant on 1 Oct 2019.
> 
> ...


Congrats for your Direct Grant, that's great news for complete family.
But I am curious to know why have you uploaded English language document for your wife so late in the process??
Did you forgot to attach that one.


----------



## Achaldoshi (Apr 30, 2015)

abhiaus said:


> Congrats for your Direct Grant, that's great news for complete family.
> But I am curious to know why have you uploaded English language document for your wife so late in the process??
> Did you forgot to attach that one.


We had added OET when we lodged, but website do not have clear guidelines around that. IELTS scores had passed 12 month mark when we applied.
We wanted not to take chances.


----------



## deelz (Sep 25, 2019)

abhiaus said:


> Congrats for your Direct Grant, that's great news for complete family.
> But I am curious to know why have you uploaded English language document for your wife so late in the process??
> Did you forgot to attach that one.


Hi Abhi
Seems like we are on the same boat. I uploaded everything including medicals on 30th Jan but till to date no CO contact or DG. I can see that you applied on 10th Jan and facing the same dilemma of delayed response. As per the latest timeline provided by DOHA, the waiting period is 9-10 months. Have you approached the Department about your case?


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

deelz said:


> abhiaus said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats for your Direct Grant, that's great news for complete family.
> ...


Hi deelz,
Yes, it seems we are on same boat. I applied on 8 Jan , but uploaded PCC for India on 19 Jan , till date no CO contact or DG. No I haven't approached them yet as I was thinking to approach them after 9 months when the timeline was 8-9 months however it again got changed to 11-22 months.
What's your ANZSCO code?
Did you try and get in touch with them?
If yes, what response did you get!!


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Achaldoshi said:


> abhiaus said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats for your Direct Grant, that's great news for complete family.
> ...


----------



## deelz (Sep 25, 2019)

abhiaus said:


> Hi deelz,
> Yes, it seems we are on same boat. I applied on 8 Jan , but uploaded PCC for India on 19 Jan , till date no CO contact or DG. No I haven't approached them yet as I was thinking to approach them after 9 months when the timeline was 8-9 months however it again got changed to 11-22 months.
> What's your ANZSCO code?
> Did you try and get in touch with them?
> If yes, what response did you get!!


Hi again
My ANZSCO is 221214 (Internal auditor) & I am on 190 stream which is currently on 9-10 months approval path. So far I completed 245 days (8 month and 2 days) and apparently no information received from DOHA. In case if I don't get any response by mid of October, I will definitely approach the Home office to seek the update on my case if possible.


----------



## IMJA (Oct 1, 2019)

IMJA said:


> Thank you for the prompt reply; I am just curious whether I can expect anything soon or just wait until they start with April applications. Anyways, I know it's extremely unpredictable.
> Thanks


Hi, I got CO contact today 
They have asked for more employment evidence.
I have given whatever I can get from my employers at the time of application. I don't know what I should give them now. Please suggest something. Please see below list whatever I have uploaded.
Employer 1
1. Reference letter
2. Payment summary (details of salary received every month on a single page as I don't have any payslips)
3. Bank statements

Employer 2
1. reference letter
2. Salary statement showing cash in hand payment and stated that no tax deduction were there.

Can you please suggest some more documents.

Also, they have asked to release my PTE score report. So i have logged in to PTE account and sent score report to DHA. Is that it or anything else to do?

Thanks


----------



## deelz (Sep 25, 2019)

IMJA said:


> Hi, I got CO contact today
> They have asked for more employment evidence.
> I have given whatever I can get from my employers at the time of application. I don't know what I should give them now. Please suggest something. Please see below list whatever I have uploaded.
> Employer 1
> ...


What's your lodgment date?


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

IMJA said:


> Hi, I got CO contact today
> 
> They have asked for more employment evidence.
> 
> ...




When did u lodged ur application 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S.Randhawa (Sep 10, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> S.Randhawa said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your prompt reply, but there is no specific section of medical. There are 2 tabs under action: 1 for health assessment, which is already done and not showing any window for document upload, 2nd is attachment tab, where I still can upload any document with my own description. I think, I should upload it over here.
> ...


. At Immi account for document attachment. I uploaded it here. Should I upload it elsewhere?????


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

IMJA said:


> Hi, I got CO contact today
> 
> They have asked for more employment evidence.
> 
> ...


Tax returns? Many jurisdictions allow you to file a tax return even if you are below the lowest income tax threshold. 

Retirement fund statements?

To be brutally honest that seems like weak evidence overall without the other bits and bobs to corroborate each piece. For example payslips are fairly low weight without bank statements showing salary credit. 

I would consult a reputable MARA agent or two before confirming you have provided all info on Immiaccount for this CO contact.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

IMJA said:


> Hi, I got CO contact today
> They have asked for more employment evidence.
> I have given whatever I can get from my employers at the time of application. I don't know what I should give them now. Please suggest something. Please see below list whatever I have uploaded.
> Employer 1
> ...


2. Income tax returns
3. PF returns
4. Offer letter, promotion letter, client appreciation letter

For employer 2 , you have no third party evidence
Can you get any ?

Cheers


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

Prettyisotonic shared a link that existing what is considered as functional English

The link is as given below

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2014L01668

I want to highlighted one section mentioned in it, which states


(b) the applicant provides evidence of having completed at least 5 years of secondary education at institutions in which all instruction was conducted in English; 

However, in immi.homeaffairs website, along with the above point there is another wording considered for functional English which states

or

you completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate in an institution in or outside Australia that required at least two years of full-time study and all instructions were in English

The above mentioned is not present in the former link. This questions the validity of statement present in immi homeaffairs; Thus arising a shred of doubt on what should be considered

Any thoughts?


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

Sorry for the missing formatting in the above post. I had added it in paragraph format but surprisingly it didn't format that way and i am using mobile, which is not giving me option to edit.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikag said:


> Prettyisotonic shared a link that existing what is considered as functional English
> 
> The link is as given below
> 
> ...


It’s there in the DHA link also
It’s above the institution paragraph and that’s why you have probably missed it
Read the entire DHA page carefully

Cheers


----------



## SD008 (Aug 20, 2019)

Achaldoshi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> we family of 3 has received grant on 1 Oct 2019.
> 
> ...


Congrats Achal.

Just wanted to check that the university transcript you are talking about is for how many years ? I have provided 2 years proof for my wife (masters degree), should be enough I guess. 

I have no idea about the statutory declaration for English language proof, can you please share any link which talks about the format of the same.

Last time I followed your advise on how to get the new born added to the application and get the medical done before 6 months age, it worked like a charm. Thanks a lot for that


----------



## IMJA (Oct 1, 2019)

Lodged on 15/02/19 CO contact 02/10/19


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

IMJA said:


> Lodged on 15/02/19 CO contact 02/10/19




Wht was the contact for 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IMJA (Oct 1, 2019)

nikag said:


> Prettyisotonic shared a link that existing what is considered as functional English
> 
> The link is as given below
> 
> ...


We submitted a letter from my husband's college in India stating his completion of 3 year degree in English, but they are asking for further evidence. So we are thinking now to give another letter from school showing 6 years secondary education in English. Will that do?


----------



## Silas91 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi guys, I need some urgent advise or experience sharing from you. 

I have received CO contact today enquiring about the status of my appointed migration agent that his registry is ceased or lapsed. I was talking to him still a few days ago and everything are so normal until now that we have received such a feedback from CO. I have sent such agent several emails, calls and texts today, and I am still waiting for his feedback on his current status and what actually is happening. 

Meanwhile, CO requested in her letter that I update the contact info by filling in Form 956 and 1193 and submit via the immiaccount. Unfortunately, since I have appointed this agent, I authorized him to do all the submission via the immiaccount on my behalf and I don’t actually have the latest username and password for the account. And the registered email there seems like to be my agent’s email meaning that I cannot retrieve the account for now. My question is, how could I retrieve my immiaccount shall he not being responsive to any of my calls/emails/messages this day or two? I just am afraid he has run away and got disappeared. But most important of all is that I don’t want my application be hindered by him now that I already am at the CO contact stage. Thanks for your advise folks!


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

You can create an immi account for you and you can import the application based on the reference number. Once it is imported, you can update the details requested and you can remove the agent by uploading appropriate form.

Experts, please chime in..


----------



## IMJA (Oct 1, 2019)

NB said:


> 2. Income tax returns
> 3. PF returns
> 4. Offer letter, promotion letter, client appreciation letter
> 
> ...


What does it mean by third party evidence? The salary was given on hand and I don't have any payslips. That was almost 8 years ago and they have given me a salary certificate stating cash in hand, no tax deductions, no PF etc. I called the Administrator again and he is happy to give another certificate of employment which will be same content as the salary certificate. Will that be like a duplication or name sake document? 
Also, I have submitted the bank statements with the application for one of my jobs, but it contains all the withdrawals. Can I print it out and highlight the salary credits with a highlighter pen and submit it again? 
Is there any chance of getting a proof of previous PF account in India? whom do I have to approach for that?
Sorry if I sound stupid.


----------



## IMJA (Oct 1, 2019)

nelutla said:


> Wht was the contact for
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Further employment evidence
Release PTE score report
Functional english further evidence of my husband
His educational certificates
Sounds like simple but, i dont know how to get further employment evidence.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

IMJA said:


> What does it mean by third party evidence? The salary was given on hand and I don't have any payslips. That was almost 8 years ago and they have given me a salary certificate stating cash in hand, no tax deductions, no PF etc. I called the Administrator again and he is happy to give another certificate of employment which will be same content as the salary certificate. Will that be like a duplication or name sake document?
> Also, I have submitted the bank statements with the application for one of my jobs, but it contains all the withdrawals. Can I print it out and highlight the salary credits with a highlighter pen and submit it again?
> Is there any chance of getting a proof of previous PF account in India? whom do I have to approach for that?
> Sorry if I sound stupid.


If the banks have withdrawals, then there has to be deposits also
Where did the deposits come from ?
Was PF deducted for you ?
Contact your employer for PF details on where it was deposited 

Cheers


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

IMJA said:


> nelutla said:
> 
> 
> > Wht was the contact for
> ...


For functional English, can you state the exact words that was mentioned in it?
For employment. Did you ever recieved a raise? Or appreciation from client or boss?? Show that


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

NB said:


> nikag said:
> 
> 
> > Prettyisotonic shared a link that existing what is considered as functional English
> ...


I will check the link again


----------



## Silas91 (Sep 19, 2017)

sanjeevkumarrao said:


> You can create an immi account for you and you can import the application based on the reference number. Once it is imported, you can update the details requested and you can remove the agent by uploading appropriate form.
> 
> Experts, please chime in..



Thanks for your advice! would it delay the progress? I m so frustrated with the current issue. sigh


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

Silas91 said:


> sanjeevkumarrao said:
> 
> 
> > You can create an immi account for you and you can import the application based on the reference number. Once it is imported, you can update the details requested and you can remove the agent by uploading appropriate form.
> ...


What's the name of mara agent agency that caused you such issue? Will help others to stay away from them


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

IMJA said:


> Lodged on 15/02/19 CO contact 02/10/19




We have a grant for a CO contact in July, lodgment in Dec. Source: immitracker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

heretic87 said:


> IMJA said:
> 
> 
> > Lodged on 15/02/19 CO contact 02/10/19
> ...


Congratulations

What was the co contact for?


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

heretic87 said:


> We have a grant for a CO contact in July, lodgment in Dec. Source: immitracker
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good sign, good sign. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

nikag said:


> Congratulations
> 
> What was the co contact for?




PCC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Silas91 said:


> Thanks for your advice! would it delay the progress? I m so frustrated with the current issue. sigh


Don’t stress on issues over which you have no control
Create the mirror Account, import the application, upload the forms asked by the CO and relax

Cheers


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

heretic87 said:


> PCC
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The poor soul's pcc got expired during processing so they asked for a new one pretty much. 

Mine expires end of this month. 



Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

congian911 said:


> The poor soul's pcc got expired during processing so they asked for a new one pretty much.
> 
> Mine expires end of this month.
> 
> ...



Donot worry...i hope they will see Dec cases now.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

heretic87 said:


> We have a grant for a CO contact in July, lodgment in Dec. Source: immitracker
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope it will continue.. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> Hope it will continue.. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:




Guys happy to see that but will they continue to see Dec cases?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arjun_123 (Sep 9, 2019)

NB said:


> Silas91 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your advice! would it delay the progress? I m so frustrated with the current issue. sigh
> ...


Hey NB
If we create mirror account and import our application there did CO know about it? They receive any notification about our mirror account? Can they see our activity? How much time we logged in and how much time we logged out? Or anything?
Your reply will be appreciated 
Thanx


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arjun_123 said:


> Hey NB
> If we create mirror account and import our application there did CO know about it? They receive any notification about our mirror account? Can they see our activity? How much time we logged in and how much time we logged out? Or anything?
> Your reply will be appreciated
> Thanx


Do you really think the CO has time to spy on you ?
Don’t be paranoid 
No one is bothered even if you sit and stare at your application 24X7
Just make sure that you don’t make any changes or upload and documents as it may offend your agent

Cheers


----------



## bra1n5ap (Apr 29, 2019)

I need help. I did not include my previous work experience when I submitted my EOI for South Australia, only my current work experience. I also did not claim points from it. Then, I received the invite. When lodging the 190 visa, do I need to declare my previous work experience for the last 10 years?, and declare it as not claiming points? and do I also need to upload a work reference from my previous employer? Or should I not declare or put it in the first place.

Thank you.


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

bra1n5ap said:


> I need help. I did not include my previous work experience when I submitted my EOI for South Australia, only my current work experience. I also did not claim points from it. Then, I received the invite. While lodging the 190 visa, do I need to declare my previous experience for the last 10 years?, and declare it as not claiming points? Do I also need to upload a work reference from my previous employer? Or should I not declare or put it in the first place.
> 
> Thank you.


First of all. Please relax. You don't need to claim anything as you are not claiming points. Just upload documents of all the experiences so that it doesn't appear as a sufficient gap between your employment years


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bra1n5ap said:


> I need help. I did not include my previous work experience when I submitted my EOI for South Australia, only my current work experience. I also did not claim points from it. Then, I received the invite. While lodging the 190 visa, do I need to declare my previous experience for the last 10 years?, and declare it as not claiming points? Do I also need to upload a work reference from my previous employer? Or should I not declare or put it in the first place.
> 
> Thank you.


You should declare it and mark it as non relevant
In the form 80 you will anyways have to show all employments
If you are not claiming points for the experience, you may or may not upload any evidence for that experience 
It’s your choice

Cheers


----------



## Silas91 (Sep 19, 2017)

NB said:


> Don’t stress on issues over which you have no control
> Create the mirror Account, import the application, upload the forms asked by the CO and relax
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB again!
I would try to create a mirror account later tonight, as long as i would not affect the current application progress. 
I have talked with my agent, maybe because of fewer people able to get VISA, therefore he didn't continue to extend his license. But he said we can fill in the form 956a and 1193 to grant him as assistant and continue assisting us until VISA grant. 
Anyhow, the most important is to make sure my application is in progress and under my control. Like what you said, I need to calm down and then create the mirror account. 
Appreciate that!


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

congian911 said:


> The poor soul's pcc got expired during processing so they asked for a new one pretty much.
> 
> Mine expires end of this month.
> 
> ...




Looks like his AFP PCC didnt carry his passport name, so they asked him to redo it


----------



## bra1n5ap (Apr 29, 2019)

nikag said:


> First of all. Please relax. You don't need to claim anything as you are not claiming points. Just upload documents of all the experiences so that it doesn't appear as a sufficient gap between your employment years


I'm actually hesitant to upload or declare it even if I did not claim points from it because I only have work reference in hand, no bank statement, payslip, tax document etc.


----------



## bra1n5ap (Apr 29, 2019)

NB said:


> You should declare it and mark it as non relevant
> In the form 80 you will anyways have to show all employments
> If you are not claiming points for the experience, you may or may not upload any evidence for that experience
> It’s your choice
> ...


Hi NB, thank you so much for the prompt reply. Is it advisable not to declare it, but put my previous work experience in Form 80? (I know it sounds very inconsistent). I'm just afraid that the CO may ask further evidence about my previous work experience even if I did not claim points from it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bra1n5ap said:


> Hi NB, thank you so much for the prompt reply. Is it advisable not to declare it, but put my previous work experience in Form 80? (I know it sounds like inconsistent). I'm just afraid that the CO may ask further evidence about my previous work experience even if I did not claim points from it.


It’s your choice
I can only tell what I would have done in similar circumstances 

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

bra1n5ap said:


> Hi NB, thank you so much for the prompt reply. Is it advisable not to declare it, but put my previous work experience in Form 80? (I know it sounds very inconsistent). I'm just afraid that the CO may ask further evidence about my previous work experience even if I did not claim points from it.


I declared all my work experience as defined in Form 80 (for example including volunteer work) - didn't have any issues. 

Omitting information wilfully from Form 80 would mean you are making a false declaration when signing the form, so be careful. It is a character assessment form, not a skilled employment evidence form. 

Kinda related: my Immiaccount had a bug where it prompted me to upload evidence for employment I had marked "not relevant" - I just didn't upload anything but left a note stating something to the effect 

"I am not claiming points for skilled employment for these employment episodes and it wasn't assessed as skilled by my assessing authority, and I have no employment evidence related to these employment episodes, I am providing them to DHA purely for record keeping purposes".

Having said that, employment deducted by your skills assessing authority to deem you skilled is fair game, a MARA agent elsewhere on the internet has confirmed they have seen an increase in this.


----------



## bra1n5ap (Apr 29, 2019)

Cheers[/quote]



PrettyIsotonic said:


> I declared all my work experience as defined in Form 80 (for example including volunteer work) - didn't have any issues.
> 
> Omitting information wilfully from Form 80 would mean you are making a false declaration when signing the form, so be careful. It is a character assessment form, not a skilled employment evidence form.
> 
> ...


I am declaring all my work experience in Form 80. However, aside from Form 180, there's a part of lodging your visa where you need to declare all your work experiences for the past 10 years, and that's what I am confused about whether to put my previous work experience or not, as I did not claim points on it. My assessing authority did not assess my work experience though. By the way, where did you find the "not relevant" part?


----------



## girishsg.ba (Jun 6, 2018)

After a long time, one grant reported in immitracker who had a CO contact for Dec 2018 lodged application.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

There is an option to declare it as relevant /skilled experience / claiming points or something to that effect, can't recall exactly my friend.


----------



## charupriyal (Feb 19, 2018)

M on same boat waiting for dec lodgement.


----------



## Sahilg008 (Sep 29, 2019)

Hey NB,

Can you please suggest on below.. I worked in 4 companies so far and have submitted the payslip and third party documents for last 3 of them. But I don’t have any third party evidence of first company where I worked for only 8 months and acs had already deducted 2 years and marked the first company experience as not relevant. Can you please confirm based on your experience will there be an issue and CO might ask for the third party evidence for first company as well.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sahilg008 said:


> Hey NB,
> 
> Can you please suggest on below.. I worked in 4 companies so far and have submitted the payslip and third party documents for last 3 of them. But I don’t have any third party evidence of first company where I worked for only 8 months and acs had already deducted 2 years and marked the first company experience as not relevant. Can you please confirm based on your experience will there be an issue and CO might ask for the third party evidence for first company as well.


Chances are low, but there nevertheless 

Cheers


----------



## faco (Feb 9, 2018)

*Received grant*

Hi,
Happy to inform, we,a family of 3 received our grant today.
code -261313
date of application-22 Feb 2019
Thank you for everyone in this forum.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

faco said:


> Hi,
> 
> Happy to inform, we,a family of 3 received our grant today.
> 
> ...


Congrats, enjoy.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

faco said:


> Hi,
> 
> Happy to inform, we,a family of 3 received our grant today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

faco said:


> Hi,
> 
> Happy to inform, we,a family of 3 received our grant today.
> 
> ...




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Guys did anyone crossed 10 months timeline and did any email home office 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

nelutla said:


> Guys did anyone crossed 10 months timeline and did any email home office
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will file a complaint if not hearing anything from them by end of month. Not sure if it helps though but it's Halloween so you know... 
Trick or treat 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

congian911 said:


> I will file a complaint if not hearing anything from them by end of month. Not sure if it helps though but it's Halloween so you know...
> Trick or treat
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk




Yeah I thought the same to give feed back by month end will see wht they reply 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Guys, do you know the current estimate time frame for an application to get in touch again after CO contact?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

davidng said:


> Guys, do you know the current estimate time frame for an application to get in touch again after CO contact?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




It used to be 3 months but now it's not that case 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

davidng said:


> Guys, do you know the current estimate time frame for an application to get in touch again after CO contact?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


You cannot generalise 
It depends on the individual CO working style and load

Cheers


----------



## Singhharbhajan1 (Apr 20, 2019)

Congratulations [
QUOTE=nelutla;14962150]


faco said:


> Hi,
> 
> Happy to inform, we,a family of 3 received our grant today.
> 
> ...




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## lamdx2412 (Jan 19, 2019)

I would like to thank everyone in this group for sharing among us lots of useful advice. I would like to inform that we as a family of two received our grant today after 226 days of waiting.
Details:
Lodgment: Feb 20th, 2019
Grant: Oct 4th, 2019
Accountant General 221111
NSW


----------



## S.Randhawa (Sep 10, 2019)

Congratulations


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

lamdx2412 said:


> I would like to thank everyone in this group for sharing among us lots of useful advice. I would like to inform that we as a family of two received our grant today after 226 days of waiting.
> Details:
> Lodgment: Feb 20th, 2019
> Grant: Oct 4th, 2019
> ...


Congrats. Enjoy.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

faco said:


> Hi,
> 
> Happy to inform, we,a family of 3 received our grant today.
> 
> ...


Your DOE?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## faco (Feb 9, 2018)

Maggo1234 said:


> faco said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


DOE - March 5th ..This is when my pcc expires


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Guys did anyone crossed 10 months timeline and did any email home office
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you please tell me if you have official email Id of home home affairs to get in touch with them.


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

lamdx2412 said:


> I would like to thank everyone in this group for sharing among us lots of useful advice. I would like to inform that we as a family of two received our grant today after 226 days of waiting.
> Details:
> Lodgment: Feb 20th, 2019
> Grant: Oct 4th, 2019
> ...


What is the employment evidences you gave?


----------



## ankitmalhotra08 (Aug 28, 2018)

Hello All,
Living in Missouri state of USA for past 8 months and need to go for USA PCC, so can someone tell me about the process.
I am here on L1 and as I am living in a long stay hotel I do not have any local ID for eg electricity bill etc. Hope that doesn't have any issue.
Need to know the process of USA PCC.


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello everyone 

My bridging visa is currently activated with no conditions or restrictions. I know after receiving the grant I have to stay for 2 years in the state i got nomination from. Can i work outside of the state on Bridging Visa while my case is being processed?

Regards


----------



## veerajthegreat (May 24, 2019)

I have a doubt. My bank statement says IMPS transaction instead of company name, I talked with the bank they are unable to revert the identification of the transferer. Can I provide the bank statement with IMPS written on it as valid employment evidence?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

veerajthegreat said:


> I have a doubt. My bank statement says IMPS transaction instead of company name, I talked with the bank they are unable to revert the identification of the transferer. Can I provide the bank statement with IMPS written on it as valid employment evidence?


As long as the dates and amounts match, it shouldn’t be a problem
I am presuming that you would also have form 16 etc which would have the company name

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pabna said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> My bridging visa is currently activated with no conditions or restrictions. I know after receiving the grant I have to stay for 2 years in the state i got nomination from. Can i work outside of the state on Bridging Visa while my case is being processed?
> 
> Regards


I hope you are aware that the bridging visa kicks in only if the existing substantive visa expired normally and was not cancelled prematurely for any reason whatsoever 

If so, then you are free to work anywhere till your 190 is granted
At that point you have to work in the state only

Cheers


----------



## ankitmalhotra08 (Aug 28, 2018)

Can someone help me with the process for USA PCC.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankitmalhotra08 said:


> Can someone help me with the process for USA PCC.


https://wikiprocedure.com/index.php...learance_Certificate_(Criminal_History_Record)

Cheers


----------



## ankitmalhotra08 (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks NB but the link does not have the information.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

ankitmalhotra08 said:


> Thanks NB but the link does not have the information.


https://www.wikiprocedure.com/index...earance_Certificate_(Criminal_History_Record)

NB's link is just missing a curly bracket at the end that's why it isn't working. 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankitmalhotra08 said:


> Thanks NB but the link does not have the information.


I don’t know when I post the link it doesn’t work
Anyways you can google Wikipedia USA pcc and get the link directly 

Cheers


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

ankitmalhotra08 said:


> Hello All,
> Living in Missouri state of USA for past 8 months and need to go for USA PCC, so can someone tell me about the process.
> I am here on L1 and as I am living in a long stay hotel I do not have any local ID for eg electricity bill etc. Hope that doesn't have any issue.
> Need to know the process of USA PCC.




I got a PCC for FL and NJ, additionally I got one from the FBI. No where did I have to give an address proof. I just needed my SSN, fingerprints (if required - FL did not need fingerprints). In your case, follow the online process for FBI, search what process Missouri has for PCC. You will need to go to the local police station to get yourself fingerprinted for the FBI process. If an online search for MO doesn’t help, call the local police station and they may be able to help. Refer to it as a criminal background check for the authorities to understand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

I can see that people who lodged their applications after me have already received a direct grant or CO contact. My application date is 9 Feb 2019. Can someone please advise why is it so?


----------



## Singhharbhajan1 (Apr 20, 2019)

Congratulations 



lamdx2412 said:


> I would like to thank everyone in this group for sharing among us lots of useful advice. I would like to inform that we as a family of two received our grant today after 226 days of waiting.
> Details:
> Lodgment: Feb 20th, 2019
> Grant: Oct 4th, 2019
> ...


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

sangakkara said:


> I can see that people who lodged their applications after me have already received a direct grant or CO contact. My application date is 9 Feb 2019. Can someone please advise why is it so?


NB has already provided reply on similar query. The reply states something like each case is different and requires different level of investigation. Who knows yours might be on the way


----------



## Simhon2005 (Oct 9, 2016)

Got grant on 3-10-2019
👍👍


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

Simhon2005 said:


> Got grant on 3-10-2019
> 👍👍


Congratulations
What was your lodgement date?
And what documentary evidences you provided for employment?


----------



## Simhon2005 (Oct 9, 2016)

20th feb


----------



## lamdx2412 (Jan 19, 2019)

Hey guys I have a question. I got my 190 granted but I’m onshore so there is no date of entry on grant letter. I asked my agent about the deadline to move to sponsored state but he said there is no deadline, just move there within 1 - 2 months of grant. Does anyone know if there is an official deadline for it? Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lamdx2412 said:


> Hey guys I have a question. I got my 190 granted but I’m onshore so there is no date of entry on grant letter. I asked my agent about the deadline to move to sponsored state but he said there is no deadline, just move there within 1 - 2 months of grant. Does anyone know if there is an official deadline for it? Thanks.


Technically you should move immediately after you get the grant to the sponsoring state
So don’t delay to 1-2 months to avoid trouble at a later date
The states are monitoring the applicants quite closely to check if they are honouring their commitment or not

Cheers


----------



## veerajthegreat (May 24, 2019)

NB said:


> As long as the dates and amounts match, it shouldn’t be a problem
> I am presuming that you would also have form 16 etc which would have the company name
> 
> Cheers


It doesn't match, especially in the starting days of the company since the company was paying partially from bank and partially cash. But I do have all the Tax records with the company name mentioned in the computation breakdown. Would that work?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

veerajthegreat said:


> It doesn't match, especially in the starting days of the company since the company was paying partially from bank and partially cash. But I do have all the Tax records with the company name mentioned in the computation breakdown. Would that work?


Get a statement from company HR or accounts On company letterhead giving the statement of monthly salary and how much was paid in cash and how much through bank

Cheers


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

Is there any concept of immigration advice from a mara agent that provides one hour session of advice? I don't need them to help in upload documents, just advice is needed


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

nikag said:


> Is there any concept of immigration advice from a mara agent that provides one hour session of advice? I don't need them to help in upload documents, just advice is needed


Hey, George Lombard in Sydney does it over the phone for a fee and is also specialised in complicated cases. Not cheap, but way cheaper than paying the whole $4000 to $5000 agents want for PR visas. And in my case the one hour was enough to answer every single one of my questions and lodge my application personally, extremely helpful.


----------



## bra1n5ap (Apr 29, 2019)

Can I remove or delete my current Health Declaration (HAP ID) form and make a new one?


----------



## deelz (Sep 25, 2019)

sangakkara said:


> I can see that people who lodged their applications after me have already received a direct grant or CO contact. My application date is 9 Feb 2019. Can someone please advise why is it so?


Mine is 30th Jan and till to date, no CO contact or DG. My immiacccount is still showing status as "received".


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikag said:


> Is there any concept of immigration advice from a mara agent that provides one hour session of advice? I don't need them to help in upload documents, just advice is needed


A lot of Mara agents do that
You send them a questionnaire and they then discuss with you over Skype For a fixed fee and time

Email the agents you like and ask

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bra1n5ap said:


> Can I remove or delete my current Health Declaration (HAP ID) form and make a new one?


Nope
What is generated is generated
It cannot be deleted 
Only the CO can generate another set

Cheers


----------



## bra1n5ap (Apr 29, 2019)

NB said:


> Nope
> What is generated is generated
> It cannot be deleted
> Only the CO can generate another set
> ...


I have tried to *remove* it and created a new one. I was able to delete the old HAP ID and generate a new HAP ID. I hope it doesn't complicate anything.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bra1n5ap said:


> I have tried to *remove* it and created a new one. I was able to delete the old HAP ID and generate a new HAP ID. I hope it doesn't complicate anything.


Don’t know about what you have done, and implications , if any

Don’t waste money in getting the tests done at least till the co contacts you

Cheers


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Guys no movement today ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

nelutla said:


> Guys no movement today ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Read somewhere, it's public holiday today.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> Read somewhere, it's public holiday today.




Ok thanks for sharing information 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

nelutla said:


> Guys no movement today ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a holiday today in Australia on account of Queen's Birthday.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rising Star (Jul 22, 2019)

DDouza said:


> It's a holiday today in Australia on account of Queen's Birthday.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


not here in VIC


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

DDouza said:


> It's a holiday today in Australia on account of Queen's Birthday.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Doesn't matter cuz COs have always been in holiday mood for the past 6 months. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

congian911 said:


> Doesn't matter cuz COs have always been in holiday mood for the past 6 months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Ha ha.. That's true... 

The COs are from Canberra and it's a holiday there..

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Doesn't matter cuz COs have always been in holiday mood for the past 6 months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


So true..,My CO is from Adelaide


----------



## Hirups001 (Jul 23, 2019)

*CO Contact 2 Months*

Hi There

Just need to check that I got CO Contact 2 months + (19th July) for Visa Lodgement date of 23rd December for ICT System Analyst

I replied to CO by 29th July. Ask was for academic transcripts for me. No further questions were asked. I still didnt got any response and helpdesk also not providing more information. Just getting nervous  

Please let me know if anyone still in same bus ? Many thanks !

Regards
Rupesh


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Hirups001 said:


> Hi There
> 
> Just need to check that I got CO Contact 2 months + (19th July) for Visa Lodgement date of 23rd December for ICT System Analyst
> 
> ...


Many of us are in the same boat..14 Dec Lodgement date, 4th Dec CO.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Hirups001 said:


> Hi There
> 
> Just need to check that I got CO Contact 2 months + (19th July) for Visa Lodgement date of 23rd December for ICT System Analyst
> 
> ...


Hey hi iam also in same boat lodgement 23 dec co contact on 23 july no update till 
Co contact was for babys medical


----------



## David93 (Jul 23, 2019)

nelutla said:


> Hirups001 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi There
> ...





I am also in same boat.. lodgement date 16th November 2018.. CO contact 7th May 
Replied to CO on 19th May 
CO contact for further evidence of employment 
Still waiting


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> Hirups001 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi There
> ...


CO was 4th June


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

David93 said:


> nelutla said:
> 
> 
> > Hirups001 said:
> ...


Did you contact DHA and what about complain as you have already passed 10 months ?


----------



## charupriyal (Feb 19, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> David93 said:
> 
> 
> > nelutla said:
> ...



Hi I am on the same boat mine is 2nd dec no CO contact nothing yet...also called DHA they said under process they don’t have any answer


----------



## veerajthegreat (May 24, 2019)

Yesterday I uploaded all the additional requested documents for employee evidence in the other section of the immiaccount. Today I logged in to the immiaccount. I saw my status was further assessment but when I went to the document upload section, in the other tab I could not see any documents that I uploaded yesterday. The other tab was showing 0 document.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

veerajthegreat said:


> Yesterday I uploaded all the additional requested documents for employee evidence in the other section of the immiaccount. Today I logged in to the immiaccount. I saw my status was further assessment but when I went to the document upload section, in the other tab I could not see any documents that I uploaded yesterday. The other tab was showing 0 document.


That's normal, you should be able to see those documents under *Received* 'Other documents' section.


----------



## veerajthegreat (May 24, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> That's normal, you should be able to see those documents under *Received* 'Other documents' section.


Yes. It is visible there. Thanks!


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Seems like no grant today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rising Star (Jul 22, 2019)

nelutla said:


> Seems like no grant today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


monday is always slow


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

charupriyal said:


> Hi I am on the same boat mine is 2nd dec no CO contact nothing yet...also called DHA they said under process they don’t have any answer


in the past two months, more than 90% of the grants are direct grants. It seems that DHA is delaying to close the CO contacted cases. Last year and the beginning of this year, around half of the daily grants had been issued to CO contacted cases.

Source: immitracker


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

One guy from immitracker reported his DG today. Date of submission was 9/3/19


----------



## GA007 (Aug 9, 2019)

Hirups001 said:


> Hi There
> 
> Just need to check that I got CO Contact 2 months + (19th July) for Visa Lodgement date of 23rd December for ICT System Analyst
> 
> ...



I am in the same boat / occupation and similar dates - nothing yet! Bit relieved to see I am not alone... I think my question would be is there ANYONE who lodged it in Dec, got a CO contact in July and has got the grant by now?

Cheers!


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

GA007 said:


> I am in the same boat / occupation and similar dates - nothing yet! Bit relieved to see I am not alone... I think my question would be is there ANYONE who lodged it in Dec, got a CO contact in July and has got the grant by now?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!




No many are waiting 
Lodged 23 Dec
Co 23 July 2019
Still waiting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asheesh (Aug 21, 2015)

Hirups001 said:


> Hi There
> 
> Just need to check that I got CO Contact 2 months + (19th July) for Visa Lodgement date of 23rd December for ICT System Analyst
> 
> ...



Hey Rupesh,
I have submitted my mark sheets and degree certificates for academic transcripts. 
Is it sufficient or academic transcript is something different? If yes, generally how do you get it from your university/college?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

Zorro2004 said:


> hello can we talk in private


I think you have posted this in almost three different threads as though you are a bot. post your question out here and it may be answered.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

DDouza said:


> I think you have posted this in almost three different threads as though you are a bot. post your question out here and it may be answered.


Ignore him he's loopy 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## hamsika.suresh (Sep 4, 2019)

Hello my husband has 10 years positive experience assessment from ACS for job code 261314 software tester .. 80 points with 190 . We are still waiting for my assessment from ACE. Which states should we apply for Victoria / NSW ? And what will be expected wait time ?


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

hamsika.suresh said:


> Hello my husband has 10 years positive experience assessment from ACS for job code 261314 software tester .. 80 points with 190 . We are still waiting for my assessment from ACE. Which states should we apply for Victoria / NSW ? And what will be expected wait time ?


You can apply for all the states you want to! Just have individual EOI for each state. And once you get an invitation, you can cancel the other EOIs.

The wait time for grant is around 9-10months as per current DHA timelines.

All the best


----------



## Aus7 (Jun 13, 2018)

Dear all, Very happy to inform that today we received Direct Grant for family of 3. Lodged on 24Feb (NSW) , For first entry, arrive by 09 October 2020 Must not arrive after 09 October 2024. 

Thanks to everyone for sharing their case and motivation in this long awaited journey. Special thanks to NB and seniors! Wish you all the best!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hamsika.suresh said:


> Hello my husband has 10 years positive experience assessment from ACS for job code 261314 software tester .. 80 points with 190 . We are still waiting for my assessment from ACE. Which states should we apply for Victoria / NSW ? And what will be expected wait time ?


The chances of getting an invite are one in a million only
Practically no one gets invited as tester now a days 
It’s a dead ANZSCO code
Move to 261313 if you have automated testing experience 
Else don’t waste any more money in tests

Cheers


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

Any chances of invite in 190 - Victoria?

Points 85
DoE: 6th June, 2019
Superior English

Thanks,
Ankit

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankittanna said:


> Any chances of invite in 190 - Victoria?
> 
> Points 85
> DoE: 6th June, 2019
> ...


Always give your Anzsco code whenever you are asking a question 

Cheers


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

NB said:


> Always give your Anzsco code whenever you are asking a question
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


ANZSCO Code: 2613

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

Aus7 said:


> Dear all, Very happy to inform that today we received Direct Grant for family of 3. Lodged on 24Feb (NSW) , For first entry, arrive by 09 October 2020 Must not arrive after 09 October 2024.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for sharing their case and motivation in this long awaited journey. Special thanks to NB and seniors! Wish you all the best!


Congratulations


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Guys I thought I have saved 50 k which was baby's visa fee by lodging application before baby's birth but now after seeing situation, I feel should I field my application after my baby's birth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

NB said:


> The chances of getting an invite are one in a million only
> 
> Practically no one gets invited as tester now a days
> 
> ...




FYI There were few tester invited by Nsw in last 2 months, as it does not have any special condition.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

Aus7 said:


> Dear all, Very happy to inform that today we received Direct Grant for family of 3. Lodged on 24Feb (NSW) , For first entry, arrive by 09 October 2020 Must not arrive after 09 October 2024.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for sharing their case and motivation in this long awaited journey. Special thanks to NB and seniors! Wish you all the best!


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gvbrin said:


> FYI There were few tester invited by Nsw in last 2 months, as it does not have any special condition.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you actually talked to someone who has got it ?
I am in the field but have not come across anyone who got a SS
No one on the forum also posted it

Cheers


----------



## CampDavid (Sep 30, 2019)

Aus7 said:


> Dear all, Very happy to inform that today we received Direct Grant for family of 3. Lodged on 24Feb (NSW) , For first entry, arrive by 09 October 2020 Must not arrive after 09 October 2024.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for sharing their case and motivation in this long awaited journey. Special thanks to NB and seniors! Wish you all the best!


congrats! question about your first entry by 9 October 2020, is it because your Police Clearance Check or Health Check was done on 9 October 2019? Or it has no relation to the two checks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

CampDavid said:


> congrats! question about your first entry by 9 October 2020, is it because your Police Clearance Check or Health Check was done on 9 October 2019? Or it has no relation to the two checks.


Most applicants are getting IED of 1 year irrespective of the expiry of medicals and pcc
That’s what has happened here also

Cheers


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

May be lost in the last few posts:

Any chances of invite in 190 - Victoria?

Points 85

DoE: 6th June, 2019

Superior English

Code: 261313

Thanks,

Ankit

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

NB said:


> Have you actually talked to someone who has got it ?
> 
> I am in the field but have not come across anyone who got a SS
> 
> ...




One of my 2 friends got invited recently from Nsw, after the new condition from July.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankittanna said:


> May be lost in the last few posts:
> 
> Any chances of invite in 190 - Victoria?
> 
> ...


No one can predict a SS
More so with VIC as they are extremely choosy
Even if they do issue a pre invite, more then half of them don’t get converted To final invites
You have to wait patiently for the pre invite

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gvbrin said:


> One of my 2 friends got invited recently from Nsw, after the new condition from July.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any more information you can share ?
Are they working in nsw , how many points they had , how much experience?

Cheers


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

nelutla said:


> Guys I thought I have saved 50 k which was baby's visa fee by lodging application before baby's birth but now after seeing situation, I feel should I field my application after my baby's birth
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No rewind now. You gotta think about all the positives and go on till you have grant.

We are currently in a much better situation than those people waiting for invites Nelutla. At least ours ain't endless.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

congian911 said:


> No rewind now. You gotta think about all the positives and go on till you have grant.
> 
> We are currently in a much better situation than those people waiting for invites Nelutla. At least ours ain't endless.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk




Yeah I can understand but Iam worried not even single Dec lodged application are getting grants after 1.5 month they will be in Christmas holidays 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

NB said:


> Any more information you can share ?
> 
> Are they working in nsw , how many points they had , how much experience?
> 
> ...




80 points onshore working in Nsw for last 1 yrs, exp of 8+


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Hello everyone, I'm happy to inform all of you that we, a family of three got our Direct Grant just today (9-Oct-2019). First entry is 9-Oct-2020. Lodged in 09 Feb 2019. Thank you, everyone for your valuable insights shared on this forum. 

Journey I started in 2015 is coming to an end with this DG. I will share my full story with you shortly. I'm sure it will inspire all of you. Keep trusting, you will certainly succeed. I'm sure your DG is on the way.

Cheers to all


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

sangakkara said:


> Hello everyone, I'm happy to inform all of you that we, a family of three got our Direct Grant just today (9-Oct-2019). First entry is 9-Oct-2020. Lodged in 09 Feb 2019. Thank you, everyone for your valuable insights shared on this forum.
> 
> Journey I started in 2015 is coming to an end with this DG. I will share my full story with you shortly. I'm sure it will inspire all of you. Keep trusting, you will certainly succeed. I'm sure your DG is on the way.
> 
> Cheers to all




When did u lodged ur application 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

nelutla said:


> When did u lodged ur application
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Mentioned in above message "Lodged in 09 Feb 2019 " I guess you missed.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

nelutla said:


> Yeah I can understand but Iam worried not even single Dec lodged application are getting grants after 1.5 month they will be in Christmas holidays
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


God knows what is happening..and post complaint also, i donot think they are going to provide status.


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

Hello everyone

My wife and I have been granted PR to NSW today. 
ANZCO - 2612 ICT BA
Entry date before: 8th Oct 2020
Applied on: 1st Feb 2019
Co contact - 18th Sept 2019 for Japan PCC (Current resident country)
Submitted - October 4th
Grant - 9th October 2019
Applied through an agent in Dubai

Plan to move to Sydney next year. Hoping to get an internal transfer - fingers crossed.


----------



## Singhharbhajan1 (Apr 20, 2019)

Congratulations 



sangakkara said:


> Hello everyone, I'm happy to inform all of you that we, a family of three got our Direct Grant just today (9-Oct-2019). First entry is 9-Oct-2020. Lodged in 09 Feb 2019. Thank you, everyone for your valuable insights shared on this forum.
> 
> Journey I started in 2015 is coming to an end with this DG. I will share my full story with you shortly. I'm sure it will inspire all of you. Keep trusting, you will certainly succeed. I'm sure your DG is on the way.
> 
> Cheers to all


----------



## Silas91 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi guys, 

I would like to ask if you guys upload the salary proofs at the same time when lodging VISA application in ImmiAccount? Or you would wait for CO contact if they require the salary proof? 
Also, would Government Tax statements are the best form of salary proof? Since I have lost a lot of payslips in previous jobs. 
In addition, do you guys certify those government tax statements, payslips or bank statements if uploading to the ImmiAccount?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

DDouza said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> My wife and I have been granted PR to NSW today.
> ANZCO - 2612 ICT BA
> ...


Wow congrats. Yours was quick. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

Silas91 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would like to ask if you guys upload the salary proofs at the same time when lodging VISA application in ImmiAccount? Or you would wait for CO contact if they require the salary proof?
> Also, would Government Tax statements are the best form of salary proof? Since I have lost a lot of payslips in previous jobs.
> ...


I was in a similar state as you. I contacted the companies and asked them to give me atleast 3 payslips for every year I worked. 

I provided the government tax statements for wherever possible. I did not provide bank statements of salary deposits, instead I gave all letters from all my employers; letter of appointment, salary slips for every year, increment letters, bonus letters, relieving letters, experience letters. I did not attest any of these documents.


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

congian911 said:


> Wow congrats. Yours was quick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Indeed, I was surprised, and wasnt expecting it. But good surprises are always welcome 

Hang in there - this too shall pass!


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

DDouza said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> My wife and I have been granted PR to NSW today.
> ANZCO - 2612 ICT BA
> ...




Great to see co contacted case are moving congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

DDouza said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> My wife and I have been granted PR to NSW today.
> ANZCO - 2612 ICT BA
> ...


Congratulations broo...

You had a CO contact, yet received a grant so soon...

I had a CO contact on the 25th Sep and provided the required docs on the same day.

Hoping for it soon.. 

Very happy for you...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

DDouza said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> My wife and I have been granted PR to NSW today.
> ANZCO - 2612 ICT BA
> ...


Congratulations, happy for you..


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

DDouza said:


> Indeed, I was surprised, and wasnt expecting it. But good surprises are always welcome
> 
> 
> 
> Hang in there - this too shall pass!


Just out of curiosity, why did you decide to leave Japan? If I were you I would choose Japan over Australia any day. Guess I just love rice.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

manu14143 said:


> Congratulations broo...
> 
> You had a CO contact, yet received a grant so soon...
> 
> ...


Im sure everyone will get theirs too.


----------



## Silas91 (Sep 19, 2017)

DDouza said:


> I was in a similar state as you. I contacted the companies and asked them to give me atleast 3 payslips for every year I worked.
> 
> I provided the government tax statements for wherever possible. I did not provide bank statements of salary deposits, instead I gave all letters from all my employers; letter of appointment, salary slips for every year, increment letters, bonus letters, relieving letters, experience letters. I did not attest any of these documents.


Hi DDouza, 

Congratulations first!!

Thanks for your reply, so those income proof didn't certify and then uploaded for CO straight away, right? 
And, you upload using one file for all tax statements, one file for all payslip and so on?
So, if I have any remaining payslip, upload first, right?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

congian911 said:


> Just out of curiosity, why did you decide to leave Japan? If I were you I would choose Japan over Australia any day. Guess I just love rice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Hey Congian911
Well, Japan wasnt my country of choice - but the company I am in - I simply love the work culture - not one bit Japanese, although Japanese (If you know what I mean). I walk in at 11 and leave at 5, never something you hear from employees in Japan.

I was earlier in Dubai, before I moved to Japan. My plan was to move from Dubai to Aus directly. With that, I had begun the process. I was in Dubai for 4 years, and my profile (Master Data Management) was always moved to low cost countries, and hence lost jobs. 3 companies in 4 years. I hated the feeling of not knowing whether I would have a job on Sunday. I started applying globally like a maniac wanting to get out. In the meanwhile I got a job in a Japanese sportswear Brand in Kobe (This gives you a lot of hint as where I am). 

The choice to move made it easy, as my wife lost her job as well. We moved, with 0 expectations, and lucky enough - I love it! the only downside is - my wife being a corporate/commercial lawyer, she is unable to land a job here. And its been a year and 3 months couple of interviews and no luck as yet. As for her profile, they want the applicant to know Japanese like a local and English like a Brit, but they end up with someone who knows English like tribe from underwater!

Australia isn't going to be easy either, since she will have to admit in the legal board and blah blah blah, study part time and write exams for 3 years - yup 3! But she can work in other profiles related to the legal profession till she is admitted in the legal board.

But Australia has always been the dream, and we are closer to it. I love rice too, and I have many a friend in Aus where rice is not one bit of a problem - Chinese sticky rice or Indian/Pakistani basmati rice - should be easy to find.


----------



## Syedzain (May 6, 2019)

Hello everyone
It's been 13 months since I lodged application and 8 months since last CO contact.
Is there anything you guys suggest me how to contact the DIBP?
Or anything else that I can do .thank you


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Syedzain said:


> Hello everyone
> It's been 13 months since I lodged application and 8 months since last CO contact.
> Is there anything you guys suggest me how to contact the DIBP?
> Or anything else that I can do .thank you


wht was CO contact contacted for


----------



## Syedzain (May 6, 2019)

Asked for third party salary evidence and polio vaccination certificate,I uploaded one day after the CO contact


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Syedzain said:


> Asked for third party salary evidence and polio vaccination certificate,I uploaded one day after the CO contact


have u emaild them


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Syedzain said:


> Asked for third party salary evidence and polio vaccination certificate,I uploaded one day after the CO contact


May I know the application status in your Immiaccount?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Syedzain (May 6, 2019)

It says further Assesement since February


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Syedzain said:


> It says further Assesement since February


did u email and try call them?


----------



## Syedzain (May 6, 2019)

Emailed my case officer in April but no reply.
And also I have left one email today


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Syedzain said:


> Emailed my case officer in April but no reply.
> And also I have left one email today


I think there is an option for raising a complaint regarding the case as it crossed 10 months processing time.

Anzsco : 262111
Points : 80
DOE : 11th Aug 2018
ITA SS : 5th Nov 2018
SS : 8th Nov 2018
ITA VISA : 14th Jan 2019
Lodgement : 13th Feb 2019
CO Contact : 25th Sep 2019
Responded : 25th Sep 2019
Status : Waiting


----------



## kbm071 (May 1, 2019)

is there anyone who got invited as a chef recently? 
state and point please


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

kbm071 said:


> is there anyone who got invited as a chef recently?
> state and point please


I personally haven't seen anyone with occupation Chef reporting grant here recently. 
Do check immi tracker you might find someone there.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manu14143 said:


> I think there is an option for raising a complaint regarding the case as it crossed 10 months processing time.
> 
> Anzsco : 262111
> Points : 80
> ...


You cannot ever raise a complaint no matter how much time passes
You can send a feedback to which they may or may not respond

Cheers


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Happy to inform that I have received my 190 NSW Grant today after 237 days.

Thanks a ton to this community to give the inputs whenever required in this journey. Special thanks to NB for his suggestions whenever I had faced any doubt.

My Timelines:

Visa Grant - Direct Grant
Anzco - ICT BA 261111
NSW 190 Visa Lodged - 14/Feb/2019
Medicals Completed - 23/Feb/2019
Grant Date - 09/Oct/2019

Thanks a lot to this much helpful community.

Wishing everyone a speedy grant.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to inform that I have received my 190 NSW Grant today after 237 days.
> 
> ...




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to inform that I have received my 190 NSW Grant today after 237 days.
> 
> ...


Congrats....


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Nelutla. 

Wishing you a speedy grant.


----------



## keepcalm_tech (Nov 8, 2018)

um.heygau said:


> Congrats....


Thanks um.heygau.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to inform that I have received my 190 NSW Grant today after 237 days.
> 
> ...


Congratulations..... Very happy for you...

Anzsco : 262111
Points : 80
ITA SS : 5th Nov 2018
ITA VISA : 14th Jan 2019
Lodgement : 13th Feb 2019
CO Contact : 25th Sep 2019
Responded : 25th Sep 2019
Status : Waiting


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to inform that I have received my 190 NSW Grant today after 237 days.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Singhharbhajan1 (Apr 20, 2019)

Congratulations 



keepcalm_tech said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to inform that I have received my 190 NSW Grant today after 237 days.
> 
> ...


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to inform that I have received my 190 NSW Grant today after 237 days.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to inform that I have received my 190 NSW Grant today after 237 days.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

I've just check myimmitracker this morning. DoHA seems to issue a lot of 190 last month. However, 189 has been stopped.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

vyrarchz said:


> I've just check myimmitracker this morning. DoHA seems to issue a lot of 190 last month. However, 189 has been stopped.


Yes 189 time is now 11 to 22 months whereas ours is 9 to 10

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

One Dec case has been contacted again. Source - immi tracker


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> One Dec case has been contacted again. Source - immi tracker




Wht was the contact for 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

nelutla said:


> Wht was the contact for
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


required a new AFP check as the 1st one has been expired

Details of case - Lodgement Date - 6th Dec and 1st CO 4th June, 2nd CO 10 Oct


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> required a new AFP check as the 1st one has been expired
> 
> 
> 
> Details of case - Lodgement Date - 6th Dec and 1st CO 4th June, 2nd CO 10 Oct




Thanks for the info let's see when ours going to start 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

nelutla said:


> Thanks for the info let's see when ours going to start
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think they start processing in batch for the DEC contacted cases now. 

Good luck.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

Gents,
I already lodge my application in Sep but today I received a message that my ITA is expired and i can no longer lodge. My EOI status is still submitted but one friend of mine is LODGED. Is there any problem? should i contact helpdesk for this?


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

congian911 said:


> I think they start processing in batch for the DEC contacted cases now.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk



:amen::amen::fingerscrossed:


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

keepcalm_tech said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Happy to inform that I have received my 190 NSW Grant today after 237 days.
> 
> ...



Congratulations!!!


----------



## Rising Star (Jul 22, 2019)

2 direct grants ldoged the 26th of february

next week we'll start to see the firsts march grants!! hopefully mine one


----------



## aerohit (Feb 6, 2019)

NB said:


> The chances of getting an invite are one in a million only
> Practically no one gets invited as tester now a days
> It’s a dead ANZSCO code
> Move to 261313 if you have automated testing experience
> ...


Hello NB sir, do you believe 261313 will have options for 491 in near future? I tried searching for past code 489 but even for that options were limited, or either required job offer.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aerohit said:


> Hello NB sir, do you believe 261313 will have options for 491 in near future? I tried searching for past code 489 but even for that options were limited, or either required job offer.


I don’t predict invites
But leaving that aside, even if you get a 491 where are the jobs for software engineer in rural Australia 
Only Adelaide May have some, but if all thousands of 491 holders land there, no one will have a chance
It’s suicidal for a software engineer to accept 491

Cheers


----------



## aerohit (Feb 6, 2019)

NB said:


> I don’t predict invites
> But leaving that aside, even if you get a 491 where are the jobs for software engineer in rural Australia
> Only Adelaide May have some, but if all thousands of 491 holders land there, no one will have a chance
> It’s suicidal for a software engineer to accept 491
> ...


Sorry for confusion, for now I wanted to know was if 261313 is ever offered at all under 489/491 , if you have observed this during your experience


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

Rising Star said:


> 2 direct grants ldoged the 26th of february
> 
> next week we'll start to see the firsts march grants!! hopefully mine one


I've seen one DG on myimmitracker - application date 9/3/19. Yours could be tomorow!
Good luck!!!


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

Is there any speculation as to when we think CO contacts after May will start getting processed in bulk? Has anyone followed this close enough in the past to venture an educated guess as to what pattern to expect. I am well aware it cannot be predicted as no one posesses the proverbial crystal ball, just looking for some - like I said - educated guesses. Thanks.


----------



## deelz (Sep 25, 2019)

Hi NB
My HR team received a call from Australian Consulate Dubai regarding my employment verification and other work related details. Is it something normal? So far no status change uploaded in my Immiaccount.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

deelz said:


> Hi NB
> My HR team received a call from Australian Consulate Dubai regarding my employment verification and other work related details. Is it something normal? So far no status change uploaded in my Immiaccount.




Hey wht all doc u have submitted can please share 
Have u submitted RnR on company letter head or SD 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deelz (Sep 25, 2019)

nelutla said:


> Hey wht all doc u have submitted can please share
> Have u submitted RnR on company letter head or SD
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I submitted the following docs for employment proof:

1) 10 years bank statement
2) 2 years salary slips for current employer and 6 months for previous employer.
3) Salary certificate twice 
4) Initial offer letter issued by Company offering the employment.
5) Experience letter will detailed job description.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

deelz said:


> I submitted the following docs for employment proof:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok wht couldn't u submit all years payslip like 4 payslip for year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deelz said:


> Hi NB
> My HR team received a call from Australian Consulate Dubai regarding my employment verification and other work related details. Is it something normal? So far no status change uploaded in my Immiaccount.


A small portion of the applications are picked up for verification 
As long as the verification call went well, you have nothing to be worried about
In case the CO needs any more clarification, he may contact them or you again, else go ahead with the processing 

Cheers


----------



## Silas91 (Sep 19, 2017)

deelz said:


> I submitted the following docs for employment proof:
> 
> 1) 10 years bank statement
> 2) 2 years salary slips for current employer and 6 months for previous employer.
> ...


Hi deelz, 

May I know if you have certified those income proof as truth copied?

Thanks!


----------



## donjack (Nov 3, 2016)

ntminhduc90 said:


> Gents,
> I already lodge my application in Sep but today I received a message that my ITA is expired and i can no longer lodge. My EOI status is still submitted but one friend of mine is LODGED. Is there any problem? should i contact helpdesk for this?


If you had received an acknowledgment letter from DoHA when you submitted your application, needless to worry because it is a common known technical issue. A friend of mine had the same issue and he contacted DoHA, he was told to ignore.


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

donjack said:


> If you had received an acknowledgment letter from DoHA when you submitted your application, needless to worry because it is a common known technical issue. A friend of mine had the same issue and he contacted DoHA, he was told to ignore.


tks.


----------



## gorganites (Sep 17, 2019)

Hello guys,
Got our grant today for me and my wife! Details below.

Thanks you all it has been a very informative forum and my best wishes with you all!

My Timelines:
Visa Grant - Direct Grant
Anzco - System analyst 261112
NSW 190 Visa Lodged - 26/Feb/2019
Grant Date - 10/Oct/2019

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

gorganites said:


> Hello guys,
> Got our grant today for me and my wife! Details below.
> 
> Thanks you all it has been a very informative forum and my best wishes with you all!
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

gorganites said:


> Hello guys,
> Got our grant today for me and my wife! Details below.
> 
> Thanks you all it has been a very informative forum and my best wishes with you all!
> ...


Congratulations.. .

Anzsco : 262111
Points : 80
ITA SS : 5th Nov 2018
ITA VISA : 14th Jan 2019
Lodgement : 13th Feb 2019
CO Contact : 25th Sep 2019
Responded : 25th Sep 2019
Status : Waiting


----------



## zindagi121 (Dec 19, 2018)

gorganites said:


> Hello guys,
> Got our grant today for me and my wife! Details below.
> 
> Thanks you all it has been a very informative forum and my best wishes with you all!
> ...


Congratulations ...


----------



## Singhharbhajan1 (Apr 20, 2019)

Congratulations 



gorganites said:


> Hello guys,
> Got our grant today for me and my wife! Details below.
> 
> Thanks you all it has been a very informative forum and my best wishes with you all!
> ...


----------



## rpg_rpg (Jan 18, 2019)

Hello guys.. thrilled to announce my family of 3 got direct grant today!!! This forum has been invaluable in these times. My details are below..
Code: 261111 business analyst
Pte score: superior
Nsw 190 preinvite: 18th jan 2019
Visa lodged: 18th feb 2019
Visa granted: 11th oct 2019
Ied: 11th oct 2020


----------



## khurram87 (Feb 24, 2019)

Hello friends,

By the grace of God, we have received our Direct Grant today. 

Family Size : 4 including primary applicant 
Lodgement Date : 28th Feb 2019
DG Date : 11th October 2019
Code : 26111 ICT Business Analyst
Nominated by : NSW

This is a very emotional moment for my family and myself as we really really gave it all to get this visa. 

Infact, I travelled all the way to Australia on Visit Visa just to give NAATI exam and claim 5 extra points which ultimately fetched me NSW nomination.

Thank you everyone for your support and guidance. It means a lot to me. 

Good luck to everyone else  


Sent from my SM-N9750 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

khurram87 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> By the grace of God, we have received our Direct Grant today.
> 
> ...


Travelling onshore for the NAATI 5 points - wow, that is some commitment - congratulations to you and your family. 

Out of curiosity, what is your IED - is it 1 year from your visa grant date or the expiry of PCC/medicals?


----------



## khurram87 (Feb 24, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Travelling onshore for the NAATI 5 points - wow, that is some commitment - congratulations to you and your family.
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, what is your IED - is it 1 year from your visa grant date or the expiry of PCC/medicals?


Thank you. It is one year from today (11th October 2020) 

Sent from my SM-N9750 using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

khurram87 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> By the grace of God, we have received our Direct Grant today.
> 
> ...


Many Congratulations..Enjoy the moment


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

rpg_rpg said:


> Hello guys.. thrilled to announce my family of 3 got direct grant today!!! This forum has been invaluable in these times. My details are below..
> Code: 261111 business analyst
> Pte score: superior
> Nsw 190 preinvite: 18th jan 2019
> ...


Many congratulation to you and whole family !!
Could you please confirm if you came to know or employment verification has happened in your case !!


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

khurram87 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> By the grace of God, we have received our Direct Grant today.
> 
> ...


Many many congratulations to you and whole family !! Must be a proud moment..
I can understand how hard is to wait after you have invested everything (time, money, efforts...) , even you went to next step to give NAATI exam in Australia. It gives many of others motivation that there is no limit when someone decides to achieve something. Enjoy the moment with your family


----------



## khurram87 (Feb 24, 2019)

abhiaus said:


> Many many congratulations to you and whole family !! Must be a proud moment..
> 
> I can understand how hard is to wait after you have invested everything (time, money, efforts...) , even you went to next step to give NAATI exam in Australia. It gives many of others motivation that there is no limit when someone decides to achieve something. Enjoy the moment with your family


Thank you for the kind comments. I didn't get full 15 points for my education because ACS assessed my Bachelor's degree as Associate Diploma. It gave me a shock and inspite of sending for reassessment they didn't change their decision. 

I motivated myself to claim my 5 points and headed towards NAATI. 

As they say, all's well that ends well 

Sent from my SM-N9750 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongchien (Aug 24, 2018)

does anyone know how long it takes for HK PCC to reach DHA after the Police department claims that it has been mailed out via registered mail?


----------



## Spin (Dec 10, 2018)

Congratulations


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

NB said:


> A small portion of the applications are picked up for verification
> As long as the verification call went well, you have nothing to be worried about
> In case the CO needs any more clarification, he may contact them or you again, else go ahead with the processing
> 
> Cheers


I thought that employment verification call must be made for every single applications, is this not true!?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Thpham1 said:


> I thought that employment verification call must be made for every single applications, is this not true!?


Nope
Only a very small percentage of all application are subjected to employment verification
If the CO has doubts, then only the case is sent for verification 
It takes a lot of effort and expense for the department to get the verification done

Cheers


----------



## khurram87 (Feb 24, 2019)

Spin said:


> Congratulations


Thank you. 

Special thanks to @nb the legend. 

Sent from my SM-N9750 using Tapatalk


----------



## saju223 (Jan 29, 2019)

Happy to inform this forum that we family of 3 received our grant today.
Visa 190 sponsored by Victoria
ANZSCO code - 261112
Visa application lodged - 30th Jan 2019
CO contacted - 20 Sep 2019
Grant received - 11-Oct-2019

I would like to thanks this forum for the valuable information and advise. Hope others will also receive their grant soon.


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Guys, 

Two weeks ago i got the email confirmation that my son was added to my application. The Co still hasn’t generated the hapid. i am afraid i will again get the co contact and my application will get further delayed by 2/3 months. i am already waiting on 11 months. should i just wait or i can do something about this?


----------



## zindagi121 (Dec 19, 2018)

khurram87 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> By the grace of God, we have received our Direct Grant today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations , I am happy for you....


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

srandha1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Two weeks ago i got the email confirmation that my son was added to my application. The Co still hasn’t generated the hapid. i am afraid i will again get the co contact and my application will get further delayed by 2/3 months. i am already waiting on 11 months. should i just wait or i can do something about this?


Hey I think you can create hapid for son if he's added. Otw I think there's a support email where you can contact for further help.

Good luck. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srandha1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Two weeks ago i got the email confirmation that my son was added to my application. The Co still hasn’t generated the hapid. i am afraid i will again get the co contact and my application will get further delayed by 2/3 months. i am already waiting on 11 months. should i just wait or i can do something about this?


Drop an email to [email protected] giving your complete application details and requesting them to generate the hapid 

Cheers


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

saju223 said:


> Happy to inform this forum that we family of 3 received our grant today.
> Visa 190 sponsored by Victoria
> ANZSCO code - 261112
> Visa application lodged - 30th Jan 2019
> ...


Hey that was nice. What was the contact for?

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

NB said:


> srandha1 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys,
> ...


Thanks guys. will write an email today.


----------



## coolrt (Jan 5, 2019)

Has there been any invites for 261313 at 80 points from any states recently for EOI's lodged within last 6-7 months?:help:


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Guys just saw immi tracker noticed Sep co contacted case got grant today crazy we are waiting from July and June 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saju223 (Jan 29, 2019)

It is for updated form 80 with correct dates for my wife’s Australia stay and the letter from her college confirming the medium of instruction (which was uploaded earlier).


----------



## Singhharbhajan1 (Apr 20, 2019)

Congratulations 



khurram87 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> By the grace of God, we have received our Direct Grant today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Singhharbhajan1 (Apr 20, 2019)

Congratulations 

QUOTE=saju223;14966552]Happy to inform this forum that we family of 3 received our grant today.
Visa 190 sponsored by Victoria
ANZSCO code - 261112
Visa application lodged - 30th Jan 2019
CO contacted - 20 Sep 2019
Grant received - 11-Oct-2019

I would like to thanks this forum for the valuable information and advise. Hope others will also receive their grant soon.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

nelutla said:


> Guys just saw immi tracker noticed Sep co contacted case got grant today crazy we are waiting from July and June
> 
> 
> Yeah this is crazy we December applicants are waiting from July and they are continuously ignoring December applicants for sure.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Darwin onshore said:


> nelutla said:
> 
> 
> > Guys just saw immi tracker noticed Sep co contacted case got grant today crazy we are waiting from July and June
> ...


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

nelutla said:


> Darwin onshore said:
> 
> 
> > Iam atleast happy to anyone Dec grants
> ...


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

congian911 said:


> nelutla said:
> 
> 
> > The odd bunch.
> ...


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

heretic87 said:


> congian911 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, true, anyone file a complaint yet? Technically we can since we are past the 10 month period now
> ...


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

heretic87 said:


> congian911 said:
> 
> 
> > nelutla said:
> ...


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

I have asked one agent in sydney to assist in one of my doubts for partner visa. He is charging 275 aud for half n hour session. Does anyone know if this is the usual charges for sessions or too costly?


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> heretic87 said:
> 
> 
> > I will complete 10 months on Monday . .my agent is saying that we should send email on 21st. When you are planning to do ?
> ...


----------



## arjkaps (Oct 11, 2019)

*Mr*



khurram87 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> By the grace of God, we have received our Direct Grant today.
> 
> ...



Congratulations , Extremely happy for you. Could I please ask how many points did you have including State nomination.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

nikag said:


> I have asked one agent in sydney to assist in one of my doubts for partner visa. He is charging 275 aud for half n hour session. Does anyone know if this is the usual charges for sessions or too costly?


Definitely on the high side, I would recommend: My Access Australia. 

There is a MARA agency called Next Stars ACT that say their first consultation is always free too.


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> nikag said:
> 
> 
> > I have asked one agent in sydney to assist in one of my doubts for partner visa. He is charging 275 aud for half n hour session. Does anyone know if this is the usual charges for sessions or too costly?
> ...


Thank you for the information. I had contacted my access Australia and the person said that i will require 1 hour session Which will cost 250 aud.


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> nikag said:
> 
> 
> > I have asked one agent in sydney to assist in one of my doubts for partner visa. He is charging 275 aud for half n hour session. Does anyone know if this is the usual charges for sessions or too costly?
> ...


I am unable to find information on next stars act. Can you please provide the website link?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nikag said:


> I am unable to find information on next stars act. Can you please provide the website link?


It maybe New stars 
Not sure 

https://m.facebook.com/NewStarsACT/

Cheers


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

NB said:


> nikag said:
> 
> 
> > I am unable to find information on next stars act. Can you please provide the website link?
> ...


Thanks. That's the one


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Guys just saw one Dec 5 lodged got grant yesterday co contacted on June 3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

There is one grant and TWO second co contacts for December, so they are churning the December applications finally. Fingers crossed for next week. 11 grants yesterday, wowza.


----------



## Sandy1000 (Oct 12, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I am new to this forum. Can we cancel our private health insurance after receiving interim medicare ?

Many Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sandy1000 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Can we cancel our private health insurance after receiving interim medicare ?
> 
> Many Thanks


What is interim Medicare?
If you have applied for PR , then you will get a full fledged Medicare card

Cheers


----------



## Claire_Ma (Oct 12, 2019)

It depends on the nature of your current visa. If you are on student visa and the visa is still valid, you can’t cancel it. But if you are in 485, you can 


Sandy1000 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Can we cancel our private health insurance after receiving interim medicare ?
> 
> Many Thanks


.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

NB said:


> What is interim Medicare?
> 
> If you have applied for PR , then you will get a full fledged Medicare card
> 
> ...


I am not sure how long Medicare valid for but Interim Medicare is only one year valid, I've got the second one but still waiting for PR 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## thetraveller (Jul 16, 2017)

10 months passed! Still no grant


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

thetraveller said:


> 10 months passed! Still no grant




Same boat join the club 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetraveller (Jul 16, 2017)

nelutla said:


> Same boat join the club
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did they missed us ?


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

thetraveller said:


> Did they missed us ?




Not sure but so many are waiting but just saw one grant for Dec 11 guy who got co contact on June 11. Did u have co contact?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetraveller (Jul 16, 2017)

nelutla said:


> Not sure but so many are waiting but just saw one grant for Dec 11 guy who got co contact on June 11. Did u have co contact?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes.

Lodged : 03 Dec 2018
CO Contacted : 03 Jun 2019
Respond to CO : 05 Jun 2019


----------



## thetraveller (Jul 16, 2017)

Is there anyway to contact immigration by email ? Phone line just give a general answer.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

thetraveller said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok lodged 23 Dec 
Co contact on 23 July responded on 30 July 
Still waiting 
They are clearing one case each week seem like that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi Friends,

Today I received the golden Grant mail for me and my family, after 223 days.

it was a direct grant, thanks for all your support, it wouldn't have been possible without this forum.

I wish you all good luck for those who are expecting Grant !!!

Date of Visa lodge: 03/Mar/2019


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

ldsekar2406 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today i received the golden Grant mail for me and my Family, after 223 days.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

ldsekar2406 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today I received the golden Grant mail for me and my family, after 223 days.
> 
> ...




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

ldsekar2406 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today I received the golden Grant mail for me and my family, after 223 days.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you and family..
What was your ANZSCO code??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ldsekar2406 (Feb 12, 2018)

abhiaus said:


> congratulations to you and family..
> What was your anzsco code??
> 
> Sent from my oneplus a6010 using tapatalk


261313


----------



## veerajthegreat (May 24, 2019)

ldsekar2406 said:


> 261313


They work and grant on Saturdays as well?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

veerajthegreat said:


> They work and grant on Saturdays as well?


In order to clear backlogs, the department seems to be working on Saturdays as well.

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## toakagrawal (Aug 31, 2011)

ldsekar2406 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today I received the golden Grant mail for me and my family, after 223 days.
> 
> ...


Many Congratulations...to you and your family !!!


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Hey guys,

I lodged my 190 visa on 5th March tas 190 in accountant and have not received anything. My friend lodged it a week later and she got her grant. Does anyone know of a specifc reason for this ?


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

ykhawaja said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I lodged my 190 visa on 5th March tas 190 in accountant and have not received anything. My friend lodged it a week later and she got her grant. Does anyone know of a specifc reason for this ?




Which state and r u both onshore or offshore?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

nelutla said:


> Which state and r u both onshore or offshore?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


both of us are on shore,State is Tasmania and nomination Accountant. Her was probably external auditor or finance manager


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

ykhawaja said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I lodged my 190 visa on 5th March tas 190 in accountant and have not received anything. My friend lodged it a week later and she got her grant. Does anyone know of a specifc reason for this ?


He's got a happier CO 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

ykhawaja said:


> both of us are on shore,State is Tasmania and nomination Accountant. Her was probably external auditor or finance manager




Ok then it's completely depends on co don't worry u will get it in couple of days are u talking about 190 Tasmania ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

nelutla said:


> Ok then it's completely depends on co don't worry u will get it in couple of days are u talking about 190 Tasmania ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



yes


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

ykhawaja said:


> yes




Ok u will be the next make sure u won't get CO contact because we all are Wating from Dec 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khurram87 (Feb 24, 2019)

arjkaps said:


> Congratulations , Extremely happy for you. Could I please ask how many points did you have including State nomination.


Thank you. 75 + 5 for nomination 

Sent from my SM-N9750 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

ykhawaja said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I lodged my 190 visa on 5th March tas 190 in accountant and have not received anything. My friend lodged it a week later and she got her grant. Does anyone know of a specifc reason for this ?


Cases are given to different COs, each has different workload, priorities and preference.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Thpham1 said:


> Cases are given to different COs, each has different workload, priorities and preference.


I can see lots of Vietnamese applicants. Hence the wait so slow. 

Leaving aside the joke, this is what actually written on immi site regarding processing time:

how long it takes to perform required checks on the supporting information provided

how long it takes to receive additional information from external agencies, particularly in relation to health, character, and national security requirements

for permanent migration visa applications, how many places are available in the migration program



Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## veerajthegreat (May 24, 2019)

Hi,

I got CO contact last month for further employee evidence for claimed period of employment.
I have uploaded
1. Experience letter as per the format that they asked for.
2. Payslips (3 per year)
3. Joining Letter
4. Income Tax Returns
5. Bank statement

My pain point is for 2nd employment in the initial days I have received cash + transfer and some months only cash. The bank statement for 2nd employment does not show company name but just the IMPS transfers until recently (that is only 3 - 4 bank records show actual company name).

I am scared of this particular scenario. Although all the tax documents have the company name mentioned on it. Should I contact DIBP and mention about this? If so how should I contact them?


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Seems DHA working today too as can see grants. Source - immitracker


----------



## gofor.gurpreet (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi everyone, got my Grant today, lodged 7th Jan 2019, CO contact 7th Aug, grant date 13th Oct, Last Entry Date 13th Oct 2020.

I wish to make my first entry next week, what should be the process guys? So far, I just got a mail and a brief letter attached. Appreciate your help.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

gofor.gurpreet said:


> Hi everyone, got my Grant today, lodged 7th Jan 2019, CO contact 7th Aug, grant date 13th Oct, Last Entry Date 13th Oct 2020.
> 
> I wish to make my first entry next week, what should be the process guys? So far, I just got a mail and a brief letter attached. Appreciate your help.




Congrats wht was co contact for ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deelz (Sep 25, 2019)

NB said:


> A small portion of the applications are picked up for verification
> As long as the verification call went well, you have nothing to be worried about
> In case the CO needs any more clarification, he may contact them or you again, else go ahead with the processing
> 
> Cheers


Hopefully they will move ahead with my case soon.


----------



## rsujan (Jul 31, 2018)

Finally got my PR today  that’s on Sunday unexpectedly

Lodgement - 17th December 2018
CO contact- 2nd July 2019
Grant- 13th October 2019
ICT BA 

Thanks everyone for your support and wishes.

Hope to see all happier with their grants soon!!!


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

rsujan said:


> Finally got my PR today  thatâ€s on Sunday unexpectedly
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats rsujan Iam happy for u 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

rsujan said:


> Finally got my PR today  thatâ€s on Sunday unexpectedly
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wht time u did u received ur mail bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

rsujan said:


> Finally got my PR today  thatâ€s on Sunday unexpectedly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful rsujan. Enjoy the moment buddy. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

nelutla said:


> Wht time u did u received ur mail bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't worry Nelutla. Yours is soon to come 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Don't worry Nelutla. Yours is soon to come
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk




Yeah Iam so happy to Dec grant that too on Sunday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpg_rpg (Jan 18, 2019)

*rpg_rpg*



abhiaus said:


> Many congratulation to you and whole family !!
> Could you please confirm if you came to know or employment verification has happened in your case !!


No idea. no information forthcoming from the office side.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

rsujan said:


> Finally got my PR today 🙂 thatâ€™️s on Sunday unexpectedly
> 
> Lodgement - 17th December 2018
> CO contact- 2nd July 2019
> ...


Wonderful... congratulations


----------



## rsujan (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks @ Su_Shri, @ nelutla and @congian .

I got the grant email at 11.23 am this morning , Sydney time!!!

I am sure all of your grants are on the way soon. Best wishes .


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

rsujan said:


> Finally got my PR today  thatâ€s on Sunday unexpectedly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

ldsekar2406 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today I received the golden Grant mail for me and my family, after 223 days.
> 
> ...


Congrats Sekar..

Anzsco : 262111
Points : 80
ITA SS : 5th Nov 2018
ITA VISA : 14th Jan 2019
Lodgement : 13th Feb 2019
CO Contact : 25th Sep 2019
Responded : 25th Sep 2019
Status : Waiting


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

gofor.gurpreet said:


> Hi everyone, got my Grant today, lodged 7th Jan 2019, CO contact 7th Aug, grant date 13th Oct, Last Entry Date 13th Oct 2020.
> 
> I wish to make my first entry next week, what should be the process guys? So far, I just got a mail and a brief letter attached. Appreciate your help.


Congratulations..... Great to see them working on Sundays...

Anzsco : 262111
Points : 80
ITA SS : 5th Nov 2018
ITA VISA : 14th Jan 2019
Lodgement : 13th Feb 2019
CO Contact : 25th Sep 2019
Responded : 25th Sep 2019
Status : Waiting


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

rsujan said:


> Finally got my PR today  thatâ€s on Sunday unexpectedly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow... Comgratulations bro... Verry happy to see the grants raining. 

Anzsco : 262111
Points : 80
ITA SS : 5th Nov 2018
ITA VISA : 14th Jan 2019
Lodgement : 13th Feb 2019
CO Contact : 25th Sep 2019
Responded : 25th Sep 2019
Status : Waiting


----------



## girishsg.ba (Jun 6, 2018)

rsujan said:


> Finally got my PR today 🙂 thatâ€™️s on Sunday unexpectedly
> 
> Lodgement - 17th December 2018
> CO contact- 2nd July 2019
> ...


 congratulations!!


----------



## Sreekanth_333 (May 9, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

Got my PR today... On a Sunday, which is totally Unexpected. 

Grant date : 13th October 2019 (8:00 AM)
DOL :- 12th December 2018
Direct grant 

Occupation: Engineering Technologist
Nomination : VIC
Points : 70+5
Onshore applicant
No points claimed for work. All the best to everyone who are waiting for their grant. Thank you


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Sreekanth_333 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Got my PR today... On a Sunday, which is totally Unexpected.
> 
> ...




Congrats sreekanth happy to see Dec grants 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsujan (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks everyone for your wishes !!! I will pray for all of your grants and I am in Sydney for anything I can help with.


----------



## starmock (Mar 2, 2019)

Got my direct grant yesterday!

261314 Software Tester
75+5
PTE Superior
Onshore - 5pts claimed for onshore exp

EOI - February 14, 2019
Invite for VIC nomination - March 1, 2019
Invite to lodge - March 22, 2019
Visa lodged - March 25, 2019
Direct grant - October 12, 2019


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxb21 (Feb 25, 2019)

rsujan said:


> Thanks everyone for your wishes !!! I will pray for all of your grants and I am in Sydney for anything I can help with.




Thanks 
Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

starmock said:


> Got my direct grant yesterday!
> 
> 261314 Software Tester
> 75+5
> ...




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

starmock said:


> Got my direct grant yesterday!
> 
> 261314 Software Tester
> 75+5
> ...


Congratulations! It's such a speedy grant

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

davidng said:


> Congratulations! It's such a speedy grant
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


One more reason for such speedy grant is he is Onshore applicant

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## thetraveller (Jul 16, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> One more reason for such speedy grant is he is Onshore applicant
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I'm also Onshore, but waiting since December.


----------



## Claire_Ma (Oct 12, 2019)

starmock said:


> Got my direct grant yesterday!
> 
> 261314 Software Tester
> 75+5
> ...


wow, yours is really quick! I also lodged my application on the same date and same state... but I have nothing yet


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Sreekanth_333 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Got my PR today... On a Sunday, which is totally Unexpected.
> 
> ...


Jeez 10 months without any contact from the department. Good wait good wait.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

starmock said:


> Got my direct grant yesterday!
> 
> 261314 Software Tester
> 75+5
> ...


This one is the fastest in recent times .. in around 6.5 months ... Congratulations 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

gofor.gurpreet said:


> Hi everyone, got my Grant today, lodged 7th Jan 2019, CO contact 7th Aug, grant date 13th Oct, Last Entry Date 13th Oct 2020.
> 
> I wish to make my first entry next week, what should be the process guys? So far, I just got a mail and a brief letter attached. Appreciate your help.


Congrats for the grants. No process is required, just book you tickets and enjoy your stay.


----------



## Hrp5 (Oct 13, 2019)

Hi everyone!
After a long wait, we family of 5 got our DG today 13.10. SA
Anzsco 254418. 
Lodgment date 14.12.18.
Offshore
Goodluck to all specialy december guys I hope you will get your grants soon!!!


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hrp5 said:


> Hi everyone!
> After a long wait, we family of 5 got our DG today 13.10. SA
> Anzsco 254418.
> Lodgment date 14.12.18.
> ...


Congrats! Enjoy the feeling


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Hrp5 said:


> Hi everyone!
> After a long wait, we family of 5 got our DG today 13.10. SA
> Anzsco 254418.
> Lodgment date 14.12.18.
> ...




Did u had any co contact 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## some2609 (May 5, 2017)

Hrp5 said:


> Hi everyone!
> After a long wait, we family of 5 got our DG today 13.10. SA
> Anzsco 254418.
> Lodgment date 14.12.18.
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

Friends,

Whoever has got the grant, please update in immitracker. It can help others to know about the grants and bring hope to them.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

It seems to be an interesting weekend with a total number of 19 visa granted from Friday 11 to Sunday 13 - according to immitracker. It's the first time I have seen some grants issued during weekend.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi Mates, 

I've just renewed and uploaded my new Police Check. As my application is close to 11 months now. 

Which way would be better to remind them about my case, Phone or Feeback channel? (I am onshore)

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

davidng said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> I've just renewed and uploaded my new Police Check. As my application is close to 11 months now.
> 
> ...


Try both 
Nothing to lose
But don’t expect results 

Cheers


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

gofor.gurpreet said:


> Hi everyone, got my Grant today, lodged 7th Jan 2019, CO contact 7th Aug, grant date 13th Oct, Last Entry Date 13th Oct 2020.
> 
> I wish to make my first entry next week, what should be the process guys? So far, I just got a mail and a brief letter attached. Appreciate your help.


Congrats mate, I could feel the heat, my one is on 8th Aug.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

NB said:


> Try both
> Nothing to lose
> But don’t expect results
> 
> Cheers


I've just dropped them a call, they said it's only 90% of applications being process within 10 months, then you should sit tight and wait patiently layball:


----------



## charupriyal (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi NB 
On what criteria they are selecting files on points or date , months what?


----------



## Dip04 (Jun 23, 2019)

And Yes finally it's a Grant this morning 🙂
Thank you everyone for your great support. This forum is indeed of great help. 
Logment Date: 06/12/2018
CO contacted: 21/08/2019 for medical examination
Granted: 14/10/2019
ANZCO: 254415 (Registered nurse)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

charupriyal said:


> Hi NB
> On what criteria they are selecting files on points or date , months what?


Points and Anzsco codes don’t matter after you get the invite
The time taken for processing will depend on The complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted
Of course this is within the category you fall under 489/189/190

The department is probably now following the rules which says that priority in processing should be given first for 489, then for 190 and lastly for 189

Cheers


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Dip04 said:


> And Yes finally it's a Grant this morning 🙂
> Thank you everyone for your great support. This forum is indeed of great help.
> Logment Date: 06/12/2018
> CO contacted: 21/08/2019 for medical examination
> ...


Very nice. Have fun celebrating. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Dip04 said:


> And Yes finally it's a Grant this morning 🙂
> Thank you everyone for your great support. This forum is indeed of great help.
> Logment Date: 06/12/2018
> CO contacted: 21/08/2019 for medical examination
> ...


Congrats

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Dip04 said:


> And Yes finally it's a Grant this morning 🙂
> Thank you everyone for your great support. This forum is indeed of great help.
> Logment Date: 06/12/2018
> CO contacted: 21/08/2019 for medical examination
> ...


Congratulations Dip04


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Hrp5 said:


> Hi everyone!
> After a long wait, we family of 5 got our DG today 13.10. SA
> Anzsco 254418.
> Lodgment date 14.12.18.
> ...


Congratulations Hrp5


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

davidng said:


> I've just dropped them a call, they said it's only 90% of applications being process within 10 months, then you should sit tight and wait patiently layball:


Could you pls confirm me the calling number on which I can check

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

gofor.gurpreet said:


> Hi everyone, got my Grant today, lodged 7th Jan 2019, CO contact 7th Aug, grant date 13th Oct, Last Entry Date 13th Oct 2020.
> 
> I wish to make my first entry next week, what should be the process guys? So far, I just got a mail and a brief letter attached. Appreciate your help.


Congratulations Gurpreet


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

starmock said:


> Got my direct grant yesterday!
> 
> 261314 Software Tester
> 75+5
> ...


Congratulations Starmock


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Congratulations everyone...enjoy the moment


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Sreekanth_333 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Got my PR today... On a Sunday, which is totally Unexpected.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Sreekanth


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

I guess department has now started working in night shifts as well as on weekends..as so many grants in this weekend from Friday to Sunday.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

davidng said:


> I've just dropped them a call, they said it's only 90% of applications being process within 10 months, then you should sit tight and wait patiently layball:


Hopefully you take it easy my friend. Nothing worse than waiting but definitely it's not forever. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

rsujan said:


> Finally got my PR today  that’s on Sunday unexpectedly
> 
> Lodgement - 17th December 2018
> CO contact- 2nd July 2019
> ...


Congratulations rsujan


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

ldsekar2406 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Today I received the golden Grant mail for me and my family, after 223 days.
> 
> ...


Congratulations ldsekar2406


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

veerajthegreat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got CO contact last month for further employee evidence for claimed period of employment.
> I have uploaded
> ...


Hi Veeraj,

Have a look at this : https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...cash-but-co-asks-third-party-documents-4.html


1. Submit all payslips instead of 3 per year.
2. For second company, show the bank statement. Highlight the line of IMPS transaction. Put a comment. You can put a comment if you use Adobe X Reader.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

khurram87 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> By the grace of God, we have received our Direct Grant today.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Khurram87


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Very nice. Have fun celebrating.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk




Hey congian can we expect anything this week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

abhiaus said:


> Could you pls confirm me the calling number on which I can check
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


131881 from their website, in side Australia

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi guys my bad luck I got 2 co contact Iam unable to understand they are requesting forum 1281 please can anyone tell me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

nelutla said:


> Hey congian can we expect anything this week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Might hear something soon but no way to predict time as you can see with rsujan's case which was contacted way after us but granted yesterday. 

Anyway, now any grant for anyone is good. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

rsujan said:


> Finally got my PR today  thatâ€s on Sunday unexpectedly
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Guys,

Seems like the department is really working hard on our grants. Got my grant today (finally!) -

Lodged- 06th Dec 2018
CO contact - 5th June 2019
Responded - 12th June 2019
Grant - 14th October 2019
IED - 14th October 2020
Occupation - Management Consultant 
Offshore

Don’t lose hope, stay on top of the application and as hard as it gets don’t get too anxious. The hardest part is yet to come

Best




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

nelutla said:


> Hi guys my bad luck I got 2 co contact Iam unable to understand they are requesting forum 1281 please can anyone tell me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just be cooperative and give them what they need. IT WILL BE FAST. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

congian911 said:


> Might hear something soon but no way to predict time as you can see with rsujan's case which was contacted way after us but granted yesterday.
> 
> Anyway, now any grant for anyone is good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Seems they are going back to contacted cases so lets hope everything good for you.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

heretic87 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Seems like the department is really working hard on our grants. Got my grant today (finally!) -
> 
> ...


Good for you. Let's hope that all the Dec applicants will all be there at the Sydney New Year firework.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

ntminhduc90 said:


> Seems they are going back to contacted cases so lets hope everything good for you.


Same to you. Fingers crossed. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Just be cooperative and give them what they need. IT WILL BE FAST.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk




Hey do u know anything about that forum please help me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

nelutla said:


> Hey do u know anything about that forum please help me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Google "Form 1281", download the form, print it, sign it and scan it. Then upload it using immi account and also reply back to your CO.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1281.pdf

Cheers


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

nelutla said:


> Hey do u know anything about that forum please help me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey hamza 93 responded to you. It's Australian value statement. Just sign, scan and send it back to them. 

We uploaded also.

Good luck Nel

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Congratulations to all who received their grants over the weekend...and all the very best for the journey forward!!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

heretic87 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Seems like the department is really working hard on our grants. Got my grant today (finally!) -
> 
> ...


heyyyy,...very very very happy for you heretic...


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Hey hamza 93 responded to you. It's Australian value statement. Just sign, scan and send it back to them.
> 
> We uploaded also.
> 
> ...




Ok thanks but is it mandatory doc because my agent didn't tell anything about that while lodgement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

nelutla said:


> Ok thanks but is it mandatory doc because my agent didn't tell anything about that while lodgement
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agents are useless and form requirement varies from CO to CO.

Do not worry dear and send them the form today and inform.


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

nelutla said:


> Ok thanks but is it mandatory doc because my agent didn't tell anything about that while lodgement
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is not a mandatory document. I never signed it, and applied through an agent. The CO randomly picks up applicants to sign it. 
I got my PR without the form. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Dip04 said:


> And Yes finally it's a Grant this morning 🙂
> Thank you everyone for your great support. This forum is indeed of great help.
> Logment Date: 06/12/2018
> CO contacted: 21/08/2019 for medical examination
> ...


Congratulations Dip...

Anzsco : 262111
Points : 80
ITA SS : 5th Nov 2018
ITA VISA : 14th Jan 2019
Lodgement : 13th Feb 2019
CO Contact : 25th Sep 2019
Responded : 25th Sep 2019
Status : Waiting


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Congian..anything from your side ??


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Su_Shri said:


> Congian..anything from your side ??


None yet Su_Shri. How about you?

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

congian911 said:


> None yet Su_Shri. How about you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Nothing..


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Me also waiting 
Visa lodgement: 20 dec
Co contact : 9 July 
Responded : 16 july 
Onshore applicant 
And now my heart is beating very fast 🙂


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Darwin onshore said:


> Me also waiting
> Visa lodgement: 20 dec
> Co contact : 9 July
> Responded : 16 july
> ...


Same here..Lets hope for the best


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> Agents are useless and form requirement varies from CO to CO.
> 
> 
> 
> Do not worry dear and send them the form today and inform.




Guys never go with agent that guys marked as NO to that all declaration in the application which are
Are u agreed to Australia value statement 
NO
Can anyone do this type of mistake really I want to bang my agent tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

nelutla said:


> Guys never go with agent that guys marked as NO to that all declaration in the application which are
> Are u agreed to Australia value statement
> NO
> Can anyone do this type of mistake really I want to bang my agent tomorrow
> ...


Yikes, that is horrible! 
Hope you were able to sort it out.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

thts bad. He didn't provide your the visa application hard copy for verifying it before submitting? Did received any CO contact for it?




nelutla said:


> Guys never go with agent that guys marked as NO to that all declaration in the application which are
> Are u agreed to Australia value statement
> NO
> Can anyone do this type of mistake really I want to bang my agent tomorrow
> ...


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

DDouza said:


> Yikes, that is horrible!
> Hope you were able to sort it out.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk




Now again I have to wait for 3-4 months because of that Mara agent they are useless 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Mohammed786 said:


> thts bad. He didn't provide your the visa application hard copy for verifying it before submitting? Did received any CO contact for it?




Yeah recived 2 CO contact today for that 
He should the application but never emailed me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

nelutla said:


> Yeah recived 2 CO contact today for that
> He should the application but never emailed me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My agent made me fill every form and verified the details. Never filled anything on my behalf. 
Which should ideally be the case.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

I am quite shocked for this act by a MARA agent. Anyways, i hope you receive your grant soon.

Thank You



nelutla said:


> Yeah recived 2 CO contact today for that
> He should the application but never emailed me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi All,

Any chances for 190 invite apart from NSW?

Points: 85
English PTE: Superior
DoE: 6th June 2019
Code: 261313

Your comments and time much appreciated!

Thanks,
Ankit

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## S.Randhawa (Sep 10, 2019)

How to reply back to Co??? Please explain.


----------



## S.Randhawa (Sep 10, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> Google "Form 1281", download the form, print it, sign it and scan it. Then upload it using immi account and also reply back to your CO.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/1281.pdf
> 
> Cheers


How to reply back to co??? I will appreciate your explanation in this regard.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

S.Randhawa said:


> How to reply back to Co??? Please explain.


#1. Login to your Immi account
#2. From the application home -> click "View Details"
#3. Click "Attach Documents" on the left menu
#4. Upload your signed documents (generally in the "Other Documents" section)
#5 (Final & importance step) Click the button "I confirm I have provided information as requested" 

Cheers


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

nelutla said:


> Guys never go with agent that guys marked as NO to that all declaration in the application which are
> Are u agreed to Australia value statement
> NO
> Can anyone do this type of mistake really I want to bang my agent tomorrow
> ...


I feel sorry for you, you might need to sign and upload it asap with hope your application is still in CO bucket then you don't need to wait for another round :fingerscrossed:.


----------



## sam123123 (Oct 14, 2019)

*Longest since CO contact*

Hi everyone, 

My case is - 

Lodged 1st Nov
1st CO contact was end of April for employment verification
2nd CO contact was on the 5th June for up to date police check for Australia
Replied on the 12th June
I am offshore applicant.

I was just wondering if there is anyone that has been waiting more than 131 days since CO contact? 

Just want to say thanks to everyone on this forum for stopping me going insane.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

sam123123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Max wait till grant reported here is 13 months so far. 

Don't worry. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## S.Randhawa (Sep 10, 2019)

davidng said:


> #1. Login to your Immi account
> #2. From the application home -> click "View Details"
> #3. Click "Attach Documents" on the left menu
> #4. Upload your signed documents (generally in the "Other Documents" section)
> ...


Dear David, thank you so much for much needed information. Can you believe, I have uploaded the document, the same day, when it was asked for but didn't perform the last and important task until now, after reading your message. I have gut feeling that I am missing something but was unable to get it, though asked and searched a lot, but was clueless about it. I know it was very simple and obvious, if I scrolled down the page till end, but my silliness. Thanks again. may God bless you.This forum is really a great help.


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

sam123123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My case is -
> 
> ...


on the same boat. lodgement date 18th Nov, co contact 28th feb. nothing till now.


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Dear all,

If you do your first, then you have 5 more years to permanently relocate right? For example, if I have a commitment to live and work in NSW for two years, does that mean that those 2 years should be within those 5 years or can that start from one day before the expiry of 5 years. If 5 year last day is 10 October 2024, then should I start my 2 years in 2022? or can I start in in 2024 and live and work for 2 years from that date? 

Appreciate if you can clarify


----------



## CampDavid (Sep 30, 2019)

sangakkara said:


> Dear all,
> 
> If you do your first, then you have 5 more years to permanently relocate right? For example, if I have a commitment to live and work in NSW for two years, does that mean that those 2 years should be within those 5 years or can that start from one day before the expiry of 5 years. If 5 year last day is 10 October 2024, then should I start my 2 years in 2022? or can I start in in 2024 and live and work for 2 years from that date?
> 
> Appreciate if you can clarify


The two years in NSW has to be completed within your first five years


----------



## sam123123 (Oct 14, 2019)

srandha1 said:


> on the same boat. lodgement date 18th Nov, co contact 28th feb. nothing till now.


Bloody hell! Feel for you! What did they ask for? Are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

srandha1 said:


> sam123123 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


What was the co contact for?


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

sam123123 said:


> srandha1 said:
> 
> 
> > on the same boat. lodgement date 18th Nov, co contact 28th feb. nothing till now.
> ...


Asked for skilled assessments certificate to be notarized and pte score to be sent via website. last month i have added my son to the application. i havent got the hapid. i am afraid i will get one more co contact and will have to wait for 2/3 months again


----------



## CampDavid (Sep 30, 2019)

srandha1 said:


> Asked for skilled assessments certificate to be notarized and pte score to be sent via website. last month i have added my son to the application. i havent got the hapid. i am afraid i will get one more co contact and will have to wait for 2/3 months again


Strange that your skills assessment certificate has to be notarised considering it is generated by one of their approved assessors. eg: VetAssess/ACS etc


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Question - When we provide the required docs to CO - IMMI gets updated with message last updated on 8th June, Right ?


----------



## Singhharbhajan1 (Apr 20, 2019)

Congratulations to everyone who got the grant this weekend😊


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

Hi guys, Anyone from December who got CO contact from Michael and still waiting for grant?


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

srandha1 said:


> Asked for skilled assessments certificate to be notarized and pte score to be sent via website. last month i have added my son to the application. i havent got the hapid. i am afraid i will get one more co contact and will have to wait for 2/3 months again


It's ridiculous that your CO asked for SA to be notarized. 

For the HapID you can send an email to support team, it's a easy task then they can generate for you. My little one got it by the same way.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

sam123123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My case is -
> 
> ...


Could you please confirm me as you mentioned first CO contact was for employment verification. Does that mean CO contacted you as they were not able to do verification with employer or they were not able to reach to your supervisor/manager. Please if you confirm it will be helpful for me.

Also if you can please share the matter of email or co contact.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Aditya.bajaj said:


> Hi guys, Anyone from December who got CO contact from Michael and still waiting for grant?


Could you please confirm what was CO Contact for ??


----------



## sam123123 (Oct 14, 2019)

abhiaus said:


> Could you please confirm me as you mentioned first CO contact was for employment verification. Does that mean CO contacted you as they were not able to do verification with employer or they were not able to reach to your supervisor/manager. Please if you confirm it will be helpful for me.
> 
> Also if you can please share the matter of email or co contact.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



They just asked for more payslips as I didn't upload all of them.


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Hey guys,I have been asked to provide my afp clrarance again. will this cause a delay in my application, secondly if i upload it and call the immigration guys, is it possible they will see have a look at it thee and then, if i can speak to my case officer.

That is the only thing that is asked and secondly do i upload the documents since the email sent to me says do not reply


----------



## Hrp5 (Oct 13, 2019)

nelutla said:


> Hrp5 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone!
> ...


 no co contact


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

ykhawaja said:


> Hey guys,I have been asked to provide my afp clrarance again. will this cause a delay in my application, secondly if i upload it and call the immigration guys, is it possible they will see have a look at it thee and then, if i can speak to my case officer.
> 
> That is the only thing that is asked and secondly do i upload the documents since the email sent to me says do not reply


Has your previous afp expired yet? Yes there will be some more waiting involved but hopefully not as long as before.

Pushing them won't help I'm afraid. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

Aditya.bajaj said:


> Hi guys, Anyone from December who got CO contact from Michael and still waiting for grant?




Not sure how much this helps but the name of the CO who contacted me and the CO who sent the grant are different people


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

abhiaus said:


> Aditya.bajaj said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, Anyone from December who got CO contact from Michael and still waiting for grant?
> ...


 CO requested for additional proof of employment, did you get CO contact from Michael?


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

heretic87 said:


> Aditya.bajaj said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, Anyone from December who got CO contact from Michael and still waiting for grant?
> ...


 Wowza, thanks. Yes, thats very helpful. I was just assuming that we go back to the same COs queue which definitely doesn't seem to be correct as per your case.


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Has your previous afp expired yet? Yes there will be some more waiting involved but hopefully not as long as before.
> 
> Pushing them won't help I'm afraid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Yes it got expired. They have asked for 28 days, I hope it comes within that time. Does anyone know how long. I mean if that is the only information they need it should be quite simple. Do you know of any instances where the applicant has had a chance to speak to the case officer themselves. Just curious?


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Finally the hapid is generated. any idea how much time will it take to get the grant after baby’s medical.. anyone with experience?


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

ykhawaja said:


> congian911 said:
> 
> 
> > Has your previous afp expired yet? Yes there will be some more waiting involved but hopefully not as long as before.
> ...


PCC from AFP will be quicker and you should receive within 2 weeks


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

sanjeevkumarrao said:


> PCC from AFP will be quicker and you should receive within 2 weeks


But do you know, when will I get the grant or further news. Since that is the only thing i need. It has already been 7 months and I am hoping it gets done before december since i need to travel overseas and am on a bridging visa . Will it take another 6 months or so ?


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

ykhawaja said:


> Yes it got expired. They have asked for 28 days, I hope it comes within that time. Does anyone know how long. I mean if that is the only information they need it should be quite simple. Do you know of any instances where the applicant has had a chance to speak to the case officer themselves. Just curious?


The only way to push them that I know is by sending a complaint but only works if they're absolutely wrong. 



Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

congian911 said:


> The only way to push them that I know is by sending a complaint but only works if they're absolutely wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Ok, so how long you think will be the wait. Just asking for opinions ?


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

ykhawaja said:


> Ok, so how long you think will be the wait. Just asking for opinions ?


Hard question. 

Global time is 9 to 10 and most people granted for the last 3 days have been waiting about that long, with or without contact. One case contacted twice had been granted after 13 months.

And there's one person still waiting after more than 16 months since lodgement and 1 contact. Gues he's not checking the forum any longer.

That's all I know.



Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Aditya.bajaj said:


> CO requested for additional proof of employment, did you get CO contact from Michael?


No I haven't got any CO contact yet, but I wanted to understand from your what CO actually look for when he ask for employment verification.
Like it would be great if you can tell what all documents you had submitted during application. Also , what other documents CO is looking for / what are additional documents you looking to submit now ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

Hey guys, sorry for re-asking. The global processing time is 9-10 months. Is this the same time frame for a 1st CO contact. In my case i have been asked to resubmit my afp so curious about it ?


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

ykhawaja said:


> Hey guys, sorry for re-asking. The global processing time is 9-10 months. Is this the same time frame for a 1st CO contact. In my case i have been asked to resubmit my afp so curious about it ?


What is afp??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## deelz (Sep 25, 2019)

Guys
For me its 257 days (application lodged on 30th Jan) and no CO contact till to date. Immiaccount is just showing "received". Only last week, my HR received a call from Australian Consulate asking about the employment details and after that no news again. I read some blogs stating that few people got the DG after 2 weeks from direct employment verification call from Consulate. Let's see what happens in my case. I guess all the case are independently evaluated and no precedence can really help. The end result is just wait and pray for best outcome.


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

abhiaus said:


> What is afp??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


australian federal police check


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

ykhawaja said:


> Hey guys, sorry for re-asking. The global processing time is 9-10 months. Is this the same time frame for a 1st CO contact. In my case i have been asked to resubmit my afp so curious about it ?


90% of applications will be finalized up to 9-10 months. In my case, I've got two CO contacts the second time is about 2 months after the first one. From my observation, your application might be reviewed again after 2-3 months.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

davidng said:


> 90% of applications will be finalized up to 9-10 months. In my case, I've got two CO contacts the second time is about 2 months after the first one. From my observation, your application might be reviewed again after 2-3 months.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


ughh, this sucks. I was hoping that they see the application again within 4 weeks since they ask for 28 days. this is so frustrating


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

ykhawaja said:


> ughh, this sucks. I was hoping that they see the application again within 4 weeks since they ask for 28 days. this is so frustrating


28 days is for you to prepare what they asked for. Your CO is now moving to another application , I wish they would stick with our application until we respond them. 

For my second CO contact, they asked a silly question then I did respond to them instantly in the same day but still have to wait since then (more than 2 months now )

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

deelz said:


> Guys
> For me its 257 days (application lodged on 30th Jan) and no CO contact till to date. Immiaccount is just showing "received". Only last week, my HR received a call from Australian Consulate asking about the employment details and after that no news again. I read some blogs stating that few people got the DG after 2 weeks from direct employment verification call from Consulate. Let's see what happens in my case. I guess all the case are independently evaluated and no precedence can really help. The end result is just wait and pray for best outcome.


What actually did they ask your employer? Would you please share with us so that we are aware of the things they might ask?


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

davidng said:


> 28 days is for you to prepare what they asked for. Your CO is now moving to another application , I wish they would stick with our application until we respond them.
> 
> For my second CO contact, they asked a silly question then I did respond to them instantly in the same day but still have to wait since then (more than 2 months now )
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I thought they revisit your application within those 4 weeks, and if you have uploaded it then you are good. Btw, do i upload the document on immiaccout right, since there is no other way of sending email or anything ?


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

deelz said:


> Guys
> For me its 257 days (application lodged on 30th Jan) and no CO contact till to date. Immiaccount is just showing "received". Only last week, my HR received a call from Australian Consulate asking about the employment details and after that no news again. I read some blogs stating that few people got the DG after 2 weeks from direct employment verification call from Consulate. Let's see what happens in my case. I guess all the case are independently evaluated and no precedence can really help. The end result is just wait and pray for best outcome.


For me it's more than 276 days now ( application lodged on 8th Jan) and no CO contact or anything . Application is in "received" state. Could you please confirm if you had word with your HR who received call for employment verification. What did Consulate asked like specifically, do they ask HR about roles and responsibilities as well, in my case HR would not be knowing what I do apart from telling my Designation and employment period. Please if you can help tell what did they actually ask??


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

ykhawaja said:


> I thought they revisit your application within those 4 weeks, and if you have uploaded it then you are good. Btw, do i upload the document on immiaccout right, since there is no other way of sending email or anything ?


Just copied my other post:

#1. Login to your Immi account

#2. From the application home -> click "View Details"

#3. Click "Attach Documents" on the left menu

#4. Upload your signed documents (generally in the "Other Documents" section)

#5 (Final & importance step) Scroll down to the end of the page & Click the button "I confirm I have provided information as requested" 


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## gurdeep001 (Dec 6, 2016)

DDouza said:


> congian911 said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of curiosity, why did you decide to leave Japan? If I were you I would choose Japan over Australia any day. Guess I just love rice.
> ...


You have great story telling skills ..loved your post
cheers 🙂


----------



## deelz (Sep 25, 2019)

Realy85 said:


> What actually did they ask your employer? Would you please share with us so that we are aware of the things they might ask?


They asked for:

Joining date 
work responsibilities
Salary details
Reporting matrix
Total experience till to date


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

abhiaus said:


> For me it's more than 276 days now ( application lodged on 8th Jan) and no CO contact or anything . Application is in "received" state. Could you please confirm if you had word with your HR who received call for employment verification. What did Consulate asked like specifically, do they ask HR about roles and responsibilities as well, in my case HR would not be knowing what I do apart from telling my Designation and employment period. Please if you can help tell what did they actually ask??



Don't worry. You will get your DG this week or next week. Have faith and stay positive:fingerscrossed:


----------



## deelz (Sep 25, 2019)

abhiaus said:


> For me it's more than 276 days now ( application lodged on 8th Jan) and no CO contact or anything . Application is in "received" state. Could you please confirm if you had word with your HR who received call for employment verification. What did Consulate asked like specifically, do they ask HR about roles and responsibilities as well, in my case HR would not be knowing what I do apart from telling my Designation and employment period. Please if you can help tell what did they actually ask??


They were very precise in asking the details. They asked for the following pertaining to my role in the company:

Joining date
work responsibilities
Salary details
Reporting matrix
Total experience till to date
Am I still employed or no


----------



## ykhawaja (Apr 30, 2017)

davidng said:


> Just copied my other post:
> 
> #1. Login to your Immi account
> 
> ...


Does it have to be in ther other section or could it be in the character section as well?


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

ykhawaja said:


> Does it have to be in ther other section or could it be in the character section as well?


I think it's fine, you should name it differently

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Hi All,
I think I posted in a old 190 group, so reporting again.. 
Any one from the group removed child out of the visa application and got their grants.

We have already lodged 190 application and have a scenario that we might have to remove child from the visa application..

Questions are :
1. Can we removed just the child from the application 
2. Will the child still have to attend medical exam after removing her from the application
3. I read the below online ,, can some one confirm..

Visa Application Medical Examination
The request to undertake a medical examination will come from DOHA and the results are valid for one year. In the case of a visa application being delayed beyond 12 months, the applicant may be required to undergo a further health examination at their own expense.

To satisfy the health requirements under the Skilled Migration programme, a medical examination, chest x-ray and possibly some laboratory or specialist tests are required. If applying for permanent residency a HIV test will also be required.  

All applicants for permanent residency, including the main applicant, spouse and any dependants, must be assessed against the health requirement. Even if the applicants spouse and any children are not included in the application they may still required to be assessed. 


Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dakkin05 said:


> Hi All,
> I think I posted in a old 190 group, so reporting again..
> Any one from the group removed child out of the visa application and got their grants.
> 
> ...


1. YES
2. The child will need to clear the medical tests
3. As above

So there is no logic in removing the child from the application 
You can just complete the IED and after 5 years you can decide if you want the child to relocate to Australia or not 

Cheers


----------



## Debbie92929 (Oct 14, 2019)

Hello everyone!

I am expecting an invitation for 189 this year and I’d like to get my paperwork ready.

So far I have got most of the paperwork but with the overseas police check I am not entirely sure how to go about it..

I have only lived in Hong Kong for more than 12 months after turning 16 years old so technically I only need a police check from there (plus the Australian one of course). I have got one done back in 2016 JUST BEFORE I arrived in Australia as a student. I am just wondering if I can use the same document in my PR application? Or do I need to redo one (even if I have only lived in Australia ever since 2016)?

Any advice would be much appreciated! 🙂


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Debbie92929 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am expecting an invitation for 189 this year and I’d like to get my paperwork ready.
> 
> ...


In all probability you will be asked to submit a fresh pcc for HK 
If you are willing to take the risk of a co contact you can take a chance and submit the old one only

Cheers


----------



## amitmalpure10 (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I just lodged by EOI with 70 point for 190 and 189 both. The status is showing as submitted. But nowhere in the application it asked for EOI fees. Is it right or I am missing something? Please guide.


----------



## amitmalpure10 (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I just lodged by EOI with 70 point for 190 and 189 both. The status is showing as submitted. But nowhere in the application it asked for EOI fees. Is it right or I am missing something? Please guide.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

amitmalpure10 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I just lodged by EOI with 70 point for 190 and 189 both. The status is showing as submitted. But nowhere in the application it asked for EOI fees. Is it right or I am missing something? Please guide.


No fees for lodging EOI, you pay fees only when you get invited.


----------



## palms (Oct 14, 2019)

Saying hi to everyone as I'm joining the waiting club  lodged 190 last week on 9/10/19 for ANZSCO 511112 PPA. already gained some insights from this forum, wishing luck and patience!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amitmalpure10 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I just lodged by EOI with 70 point for 190 and 189 both. The status is showing as submitted. But nowhere in the application it asked for EOI fees. Is it right or I am missing something? Please guide.


There are no fees to be paid for submitting the EOI
Fees will be payable only when you get the invite or pre invite from the states under 190
( some states )

Cheers


----------



## Oneil (Nov 20, 2018)

Hi All,
My friend has got his direct grant yesterday for the NSW 190 visa lodged. 
Lodgement date : 23 March, 2019
Grant date : 14 October, 2019
DOE : 14 October, 2020
Offshore 
261313

@NB and others, he conveys his regards for the advise in preparing all the documents and helping him in his journey.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

I Hope, following information helps. To avoid CO contact 

1) check your police verifications, if they are about expire get a fresh one

2) Go through your form 80, yourself as a CO if you feel any documents required like, All the pages of passport which are stamped

3) Work documents, provide enough pay slip, tax statement and bank state ment, if you have worked for cash (please ask @NB) what are all the documents required.

4) download PTE SCORE with Score code report.submit it. 

All these information mentioned at different place in this forum, I am just writing all togethar.

If I have forgot o mention anything please feel free to mention them


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi All,

I Got the GRANT Mail today... at 6:30 PM (Canada time).
My timeline:
190-NSW Invite 25 Feb
Lodgement 18th March
Grant Date 15 Oct
IED 25 Feb 2020
Yes, I didnt get the one year time frame.. so have to plan accordingly..Giving the heads up to All.
Special thanks to NB and other Seniors for patiently guiding newbies/ expats like me...
Thank alot.. and all the best for all you guys waiting for it.. it will come just be patient... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

abhi.kunal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I Got the GRANT Mail today... at 6:30 PM (Canada time).
> My timeline:
> ...


Congratulations Abhi!
It is a tight schedule to enter within Feb 2020, had I gotten this timeline, I would be in a fix. 

Fortunately I got a one year EID.

Good luck mate! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

abhi.kunal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I Got the GRANT Mail today... at 6:30 PM (Canada time).
> My timeline:
> ...



Congratulations!!


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

abhi.kunal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I Got the GRANT Mail today... at 6:30 PM (Canada time).
> My timeline:
> ...


Winter is coming. Better run away to down under my friend.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

congian911 said:


> Winter is coming. Better run away to down under my friend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk




Well said... its yet to start here.. still ending fall... but yeah ... should keep options open...!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rising Star (Jul 22, 2019)

people who lodged around the 20th of March already got the grant, and people like me at the beginning of the month are still waiting, who knows what logic are they following


----------



## Oneil (Nov 20, 2018)

Rising Star said:


> people who lodged around the 20th of March already got the grant, and people like me at the beginning of the month are still waiting, who knows what logic are they following


Just be patient . No choice in knowing how the case officers work. But the way 190 visa processing is handled, i am sure yours is round the corner.


----------



## paras1484 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi, a shout-out to all those who lodged their visa application in Dec'18 and received CO contacts thereafter. Did any of you received grants or heard back from the CO again? 
I received a CO contact for submitting R&R (earlier it was a SD) and pushing the PTE scores through the website. I responded back on 29th June but haven't heard back since. The CO' name is Wendy. Did any of you have the same CO? Not sure how much more wait time but it's more than 10 months since the visa lodgement. Did you also give a feedback to DHA and if so could you kindly help me with the procedure of doing the same. Thanks so much


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

paras1484 said:


> Hi, a shout-out to all those who lodged their visa application in Dec'18 and received CO contacts thereafter. Did any of you received grants or heard back from the CO again?
> I received a CO contact for submitting R&R (earlier it was a SD) and pushing the PTE scores through the website. I responded back on 29th June but haven't heard back since. The CO' name is Wendy. Did any of you have the same CO? Not sure how much more wait time but it's more than 10 months since the visa lodgement. Did you also give a feedback to DHA and if so could you kindly help me with the procedure of doing the same. Thanks so much


few ppl from dec batch got grants in last few days. However, many are still waiting.
I have not submitted the feedback yet.


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have a query

Visa lodged: 29th April 2019 for Nsw 190

At the time of lodging visa I had uploaded PTE score card without code but later new format of score card is provided and I have the new format of score card also.

Do I need to upload new format of PTE score card?If so what it should be named as while uploading.

Regards,
bnetkunt

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## charupriyal (Feb 19, 2018)

m also from dec- lodge 2nd dec with medicals family of 4


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

Updated PTE score report 

DESCRIPTION - PTE score with Code


----------



## hemalatha11188 (Mar 7, 2014)

*190 Dec 2018 applicant*

Hi Friends,

My 190NSW visa lodge date is 14 Dec 2018.
CO contact for Name Clarification - on 3rd June ->replied on 5th June 2019
Employment verification to current company via email - 29 July 2019

10 months of processing time is over. Still no updates on Grant.

Did anyone try sending complaints using the below link?

Will that be helpful?

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions

Extremely worried about this grant.


----------



## easy_name (Oct 15, 2019)

My wife and I got direct grant around 5 AM IST today (15 Oct 2019). 

Details:

190-NSW Invite: 25 Feb 2019
Lodged: 8th March 2019
Grant Date: 15 Oct 2019
IED: 15 Oct 2020
Points: 70 + 5

If it helps:

Before invite:

I followed this forum and myimmitracker continuously. This helped me get ACS assessment done in more than one job code and secure an invitation from NSW.

After invite:

1. My wife did not have 30 in each band for PTE but had overall score of 30. 
2. I have non-ICT degree so 6 years of my experience was deducted by ACS. I tried to submit experience letters and supporting docs for all my work experiences including for the years I did not claim points (I did not attach RPL report).
3. I kept track of the PCCs and submitted new copies as and when they were expiring (I uplodaed a new FBI pcc last month in Sep 2019)


Tips I followed while submitting documents:
1. Giving as many relevant documents as possible for each area e.g. for marriage proofs submitted 5-6 different documents
2. I tried to arrange experienced documents in a way which made it simpler to review them (I put one main page to experienced letters detailing the other documents I was submitting to further proof my experience with an employer)
3. I provided information on documents wherever I thought there was some ambiguity e.g. I worked for a company in India and in the US. I put my experiences in timeline and presented experiences as they were for two compaines
4. Reviewed the documents multiple times as someone who is looking at the documents for the first time and trying to map them with different areas

PS:
Please do not reply to this post just to congratulate me, it may unnecessary send emails to people who either provide information or follow forum to get information.

I wish all the folks who are awaiting for grant all the best.


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

bnetkunt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a query
> 
> ...


Hi bnetkunt,
i am in the same boat lodged- 06-04-2019.
Do i have to upload the latest PTE score format? any source of info?

Cheers
190 NSW
lodged- 06-Apr-2019


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi bnetkunt,
> 
> i am in the same boat lodged- 06-04-2019.
> 
> ...


I haven't done it..so checking in this forum if anybody can guide us it will be very helpful

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

Oneil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My friend has got his direct grant yesterday for the NSW 190 visa lodged.
> 
> ...


Occupation code?

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> I haven't done it..so checking in this forum if anybody can guide us it will be very helpful
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


If you have space in IMMI Account then no harm in uploading it.


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> If you have space in IMMI Account then no harm in uploading it.


What should be the naming format ? Because I am uploading the PTE score card second time since it is a new type of score card

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Hey, our visa is granted today.

Thank you everyone for all the support, especially in the emotional part. 

Dol 11 Dec
Contact 11 Jun
Grant 15 Oct

I really look forward to upcoming good news from all members especially Nelutla and Su_shri.

Lets all be there for the summer time.

Or if it does take longer to process your case, please rest assured the best time to look for jobs in Oz is after March so don't worry.

Good luck.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

*aditya.bajaj*



paras1484 said:


> Hi, a shout-out to all those who lodged their visa application in Dec'18 and received CO contacts thereafter. Did any of you received grants or heard back from the CO again?
> I received a CO contact for submitting R&R (earlier it was a SD) and pushing the PTE scores through the website. I responded back on 29th June but haven't heard back since. The CO' name is Wendy. Did any of you have the same CO? Not sure how much more wait time but it's more than 10 months since the visa lodgement. Did you also give a feedback to DHA and if so could you kindly help me with the procedure of doing the same. Thanks so much


 There were promising number of grants for December applicants since Friday (also few got second CO contact). As in Herectic's case, you might not get the same CO who contacted you previously. I am in the same batch (18 dec), 3 more days to 10 months.


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

congian911 said:


> Hey, our visa is granted today.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all the support, especially in the emotional part.
> 
> ...


 Congrats mate, so happy to see December applications finally being cleared.


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Hey, our visa is granted today.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all the support, especially in the emotional part.
> 
> ...



Congratulations buddy!!


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Hey, our visa is granted today.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all the support, especially in the emotional part.
> 
> ...


Wow wow wow...Congrats Buddy..Enjoy the moment
Veryyy happy for you..


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> What should be the naming format ? Because I am uploading the PTE score card second time since it is a new type of score card
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I would suggest - PTE Score card - New Format


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Su_Shri said:


> Wow wow wow...Congrats Buddy..Enjoy the moment
> 
> Veryyy happy for you..


Hey if your timeline is similar then indeed it should be a month from now.

Hang in there buddy.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## heretic87 (Sep 24, 2018)

congian911 said:


> Hey, our visa is granted today.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all the support, especially in the emotional part.
> 
> ...




Congrats man, well deserved! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

@Congian911, congrats buddy. Wish you the best 

Also, a Direct grant for April 14 lodgement reported in ImmiTracker (184 days). Very exciting to see faster approvals


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

congian911 said:


> Hey, our visa is granted today.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all the support, especially in the emotional part.
> 
> ...


Good luck! And congratulations

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Hey, our visa is granted today.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all the support, especially in the emotional part.
> 
> ...




Congrats Iam very happy for u 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veerajthegreat (May 24, 2019)

Why aren't they picking CO contact case? :tsk: :rant:


----------



## girishsg.ba (Jun 6, 2018)

Congratulations! all the best 


congian911 said:


> Hey, our visa is granted today.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all the support, especially in the emotional part.
> 
> ...


----------



## asheesh (Aug 21, 2015)

Su_Shri said:


> I would suggest - PTE Score card - New Format


What is this new Format?
What has changed?
I took the test in January 2019. Has it changed after that or before that?
TIA!


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

asheesh said:


> What is this new Format?
> What has changed?
> I took the test in January 2019. Has it changed after that or before that?
> TIA!


I am not sure about the changes as have not seen it. However, as per the earlier post, if someone is impacted by it, PTE is sending email.


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi all... glad to inform all of you that we (family of 3) received direct grant..
Anszco: 261311
Lodgement date: 29-march-2019
Grant date- 15-October-2019
IED- 15 October-2020

Praise God🙌
Thank you for all your support throughout this journey..


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

congian911 said:


> Hey, our visa is granted today.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all the support, especially in the emotional part.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate. What's your state?


----------



## Dxb21 (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi 
Very happy to announce that we got our DG today 
Lodged on 1st April 2019


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Dxb21 said:


> Hi
> Very happy to announce that we got our DG today
> Lodged on 1st April 2019
> 
> ...


Congrats.

Can you please provide your details
Offshore/Onshore?
Anezco code?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

bnetkunt said:


> Dxb21 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Offshore


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Happy to see a lot of good news since last few days 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## CampDavid (Sep 30, 2019)

on immitracker, someone who lodged on 14 April got their grant! Nice.


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

congian911 said:


> Hey, our visa is granted today.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all the support, especially in the emotional part.
> 
> ...


Lots of Congratulations congian911 .. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nn123 (Jan 6, 2019)

Got CO contact today
Lodge date 31-March
261313
Need access to spouse PTE score.I thought they can access(


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nn123 said:


> Got CO contact today
> Lodge date 31-March
> 261313
> Need access to spouse PTE score.I thought they can access(
> ...


Nope 
you have send the score directly to DHA through a link in the PTEA website
Once you have done that, you will get an email from ptea confirming that it will be sent
Upload that email in Immiaccount 

Cheers


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

bnetkunt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a query
> 
> ...


better upload the new format of PTE scorecard! you can name it as the old file and plus adding a hint that it is the new format.


----------



## nn123 (Jan 6, 2019)

NB said:


> Nope
> you have send the score directly to DHA through a link in the PTEA website
> Once you have done that, you will get an email from ptea confirming that it will be sent
> Upload that email in Immiaccount
> ...


I lost the chance for DG. My agent didnt guide..Anyways hopefully all our other docs are fine

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nn123 (Jan 6, 2019)

nn123 said:


> I lost the chance for DG. My agent didnt guide..Anyways hopefully all our other docs are fine
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Do they review all docs before sharing the request

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Congratulations for all members who got their grants in the recent few days! Happy to see all these positive posts. Good luck for those who are still waiting.


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

*rupesh_oz*



NB said:


> Nope
> you have send the score directly to DHA through a link in the PTEA website
> Once you have done that, you will get an email from ptea confirming that it will be sent
> Upload that email in Immiaccount
> ...


Hi NB, 
What do you suggest for the new score report code format of PTE scorecard? should we upload the new one as well?
here is the link that I found regarding it. it seems the new format is for institutions.
https://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/03/PTE-Academic-Institutions-Accepting-SRC.pdf

Cheers
190 NSW
lodged- 06-Apr-2019


----------



## tonde86 (Mar 12, 2019)

*Evidence of Employment*

Hi. I need your guidance on something. One of my employers no longer has my payslips because their server crashed in 2010. They have however agreed to do a payment summary letter for me for submission to DHA. Please could you assist with a template for the payment summary letter. Thanks in advance for your kind assistance. Thank you 


Details:

190-VIC ITA: 28 Apr2019
Lodged: 31 May 2019
1st CO Contact for baby medicals: 13/09/2019
Grant Date: :fingerscrossed:
Points: 70 + 5


----------



## Ayradc (May 21, 2019)

Hi. I just want to share we received our grant today, family of 3 onshore.

Occupation: Registered Nurse
Lodged: Dec 14, 2018
CO contact: June 14, 2019 for overseas employment evidence.

Thank you so much for all your help.


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

tonde86 said:


> Hi. I need your guidance on something. One of my employers no longer has my payslips because their server crashed in 2010. They have however agreed to do a payment summary letter for me for submission to DHA. Please could you assist with a template for the payment summary letter. Thanks in advance for your kind assistance. Thank you
> 
> 
> Details:
> ...


I received the grant without submitting a single payslip from my former employer. I only uploaded the R&R letter, bank statement, social insurance certificate for this employment. However, it is a good idea to upload that "payment summary letter".

Regarding a suggested template, the letter must have your full name, passport number, employment duration, number of working hours / per week, payment method (cash, check, or bank transfer), monthly payment plus your salary and your job title for sure.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Guy if I want to email CO wht email I'd should I send them please can anyone help me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi NB,
> What do you suggest for the new score report code format of PTE scorecard? should we upload the new one as well?
> here is the link that I found regarding it. it seems the new format is for institutions.
> https://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/03/PTE-Academic-Institutions-Accepting-SRC.pdf
> ...


No harm if you have sufficient slots available for use in future

Cheers


----------



## thetraveller (Jul 16, 2017)

nelutla said:


> Guy if I want to email CO wht email I'd should I send them please can anyone help me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no email to contact CO directly. You can only upload documents in the IMMI and wait.


----------



## tonde86 (Mar 12, 2019)

EAU2452 said:


> I received the grant without submitting a single payslip from my former employer. I only uploaded the R&R letter, bank statement, social insurance certificate for this employment. However, it is a good idea to upload that "payment summary letter".
> 
> Regarding a suggested template, the letter must have your full name, passport number, employment duration, number of working hours / per week, payment method (cash, check, or bank transfer), monthly payment plus your salary and your job title for sure.


Thank you very much


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

thetraveller said:


> There is no email to contact CO directly. You can only upload documents in the IMMI and wait.




Yeah I know that but people are saying here to send email to be safe side is it true 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

Hello All,
As mentioned in my previous post I got a DG yesterday.
My quick question to the seniors, do we have an entry criteria except the date specified. I mean with Canada PR you get an option of primary entering first or should enter with secondary applicant but the secondary can not enter before primary. Is it similar too in case of australia too ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

NB said:


> Nope
> you have send the score directly to DHA through a link in the PTEA website
> Once you have done that, you will get an email from ptea confirming that it will be sent
> Upload that email in Immiaccount
> ...




What about IELTS ?

Is there any way to send IELTS score directly to DHA?


----------



## Oneil (Nov 20, 2018)

abhi.kunal said:


> Hello All,
> As mentioned in my previous post I got a DG yesterday.
> My quick question to the seniors, do we have an entry criteria except the date specified. I mean with Canada PR you get an option of primary entering first or should enter with secondary applicant but the secondary can not enter before primary. Is it similar too in case of australia too ?
> 
> ...


I hope you have got one email attachment for each applicant. 
In the attachment I suppose the only limitation is first entry date. Does the attachment mention any such limitation for your secondary applicants? If not, than there is no such limitation and you can travel independently.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

nelutla said:


> Guys never go with agent that guys marked as NO to that all declaration in the application which are
> Are u agreed to Australia value statement
> NO
> Can anyone do this type of mistake really I want to bang my agent tomorrow
> ...


In which form he marked no ?


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> In which form he marked no ?




In main application last there declaration were we need to answer yes to all he stupid Mara agent answered NO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

nelutla said:


> In main application last there declaration were we need to answer yes to all he stupid Mara agent answered NO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't worry. If it's just a form with a signature they asked then pretty much your grant will come faster than you realize. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

nelutla said:


> In main application last there declaration were we need to answer yes to all he stupid Mara agent answered NO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was it form 80..I tried to see in my form but not able to find any section like this


----------



## nn123 (Jan 6, 2019)

nelutla said:


> In main application last there declaration were we need to answer yes to all he stupid Mara agent answered NO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sad..doesnt CO verify all docs before sending in additional document request?? That way they could avoid a second CO contact

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> Was it form 80..I tried to see in my form but not able to find any section like this




No main application bro see last page it's say declaration 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

nn123 said:


> Sad..doesnt CO verify all docs before sending in additional document request?? That way they could avoid a second CO contact
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




They won't do that kind of smart work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Ayradc said:


> Hi. I just want to share we received our grant today, family of 3 onshore.
> 
> Occupation: Registered Nurse
> Lodged: Dec 14, 2018
> ...


Congrats.

What is your IED?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhi.kunal said:


> Hello All,
> As mentioned in my previous post I got a DG yesterday.
> My quick question to the seniors, do we have an entry criteria except the date specified. I mean with Canada PR you get an option of primary entering first or should enter with secondary applicant but the secondary can not enter before primary. Is it similar too in case of australia too ?
> 
> ...


Restrictions of any will be given in the grant letters like condition 8502
If there is no such condition, then you can enter in any sequence or together

Cheers


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

It seems the number of grants per day has tripled in the last few days
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

NB said:


> Restrictions of any will be given in the grant letters like condition 8502
> If there is no such condition, then you can enter in any sequence or together
> 
> Cheers




Ok got it.. thanks.. since there is nothing written as 8502 or other condition. I assume there is no sequence entry for primary or secondary applicant.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Syedzain (May 6, 2019)

Hello everyone,
I am loosing hope about my Visa application 😣.it's already been over 13 months since I lodged my application and last contact from case officer was on 2nd of February 2019.i haven't heard back from her again
I emailed my case officer twice during this time and left a feedback on immigration website.but to no use.didnot get any update.
Any advice you guys got for me?
Thank you


----------



## rsujan (Jul 31, 2018)

Congrats @ Congian.. Enjoy mate!!!


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Syedzain said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am loosing hope about my Visa application 😣.it's already been over 13 months since I lodged my application and last contact from case officer was on 2nd of February 2019.i haven't heard back from her again
> I emailed my case officer twice during this time and left a feedback on immigration website.but to no use.didnot get any update.
> Any advice you guys got for me?
> Thank you




Where did co email from 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetraveller (Jul 16, 2017)

nelutla said:


> Yeah I know that but people are saying here to send email to be safe side is it true
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To which email address ?


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

thetraveller said:


> To which email address ?




I have no idea 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> What about IELTS ?
> 
> Is there any way to send IELTS score directly to DHA?




Anyone please ?


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

nelutla said:


> I have no idea
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The one that contains the request. You can reply with and without 'no_reply'.

After that you can upload a statement to immi named 'response to xxx contact' urging them to speed up the process as if affects your daily life severely in some ways. This is similar to what you do when you need more time to gather requested evidences so for sure COs will read this.

Finally a polite complaint (not a feedback, it never really went anywhere) again explaining to them how this long and tedious process leads you to mental breakdown.

Hey I'm not entirely sure this gonna work (used to for some people they told me) but just give it a try if it makes you feel some progress.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Syedzain said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am loosing hope about my Visa application 😣.it's already been over 13 months since I lodged my application and last contact from case officer was on 2nd of February 2019.i haven't heard back from her again
> I emailed my case officer twice during this time and left a feedback on immigration website.but to no use.didnot get any update.
> Any advice you guys got for me?
> Thank you


You have done what was possible 
Not wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

Grant Finally! Long wait ends today after 271 days. I never thought it will take close to two years when I decided to apply.

Thanks for all the help I got from this forum. I made use of the search option on the forum extensively at every stage. In hindsight, there are many things I could've done differently for a faster grant, but glad to have finally reached the final milestone.

I wish everyone to get their grants soon.

Developer Programmer
EOI	05-May-18 (70 Points)
NSW Invite	15-Nov-18
NSW Application	18-Nov-18
NSW Approval (190 Invite)	04-Dec-18
190 Lodge	17-Jan-19
CO Contact for functional English (which was already on file ): 15-Aug-18
Grant	15-Oct-19


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

rhapsody said:


> Grant Finally! Long wait ends today after 271 days. I never thought it will take close to two years when I decided to apply.
> 
> Thanks for all the help I got from this forum. I made use of the search option on the forum extensively at every stage. In hindsight, there are many things I could've done differently for a faster grant, but glad to have finally reached the final milestone.
> 
> ...


Many congratulations!!


----------



## Neeru (Dec 18, 2018)

Good Day All!!

Happy to inform you that we family of 2 got our Direct Grant today 15th oct 2019. Would like to thank all who have helped and shared information on this forum.
Started my journey on 01 dec 2018 when i decided to apply for PR by registering for PTE and it took approx. 4 months to lodge application on 29th march 2019 ,which included PTE result, getting RnR from 6 employers, 2 PCCs each for both of us, ACS, medical, pre-invite from NSW and getting final invite on 22nd feb 2019. Took my sweet time of more than 1 month to lodge application on 29th march 2019. 
So after wait of exact 200 days got our grant with IED 15th oct 2020.

Regarding employment verification ( which is a important point and most time taking for most of ppl) i submitted mix of docs like payslips , bank statements, IRAS (singapore) income tax letters for few years, offer letters, experience certs etc. 
Regarding partner docs as i didn't claim any points for spouse , i only uploaded few docs like marriage cert, passport spouse name, 2 lease agreements and few travel tkts etc.

I would be happy to help anyone if i can re docs and process.

Wish everyone the best!!


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

Neeru said:


> Good Day All!!
> 
> Happy to inform you that we family of 2 got our Direct Grant today 15th oct 2019. Would like to thank all who have helped and shared information on this forum.
> Started my journey on 01 dec 2018 when i decided to apply for PR by registering for PTE and it took approx. 4 months to lodge application on 29th march 2019 ,which included PTE result, getting RnR from 6 employers, 2 PCCs each for both of us, ACS, medical, pre-invite from NSW and getting final invite on 22nd feb 2019. Took my sweet time of more than 1 month to lodge application on 29th march 2019.
> ...



Congrats, can you please update it on immitracker. We are just around corner it would be helpful


----------



## Singhharbhajan1 (Apr 20, 2019)

Congratulations to everyone who got their grants recently 😀


----------



## Dxb21 (Feb 25, 2019)

bnetkunt said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Can you please provide your details
> Offshore/Onshore?
> ...




Offshore accountant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

congian911 said:


> The one that contains the request. You can reply with and without 'no_reply'.
> 
> After that you can upload a statement to immi named 'response to xxx contact' urging them to speed up the process as if affects your daily life severely in some ways. This is similar to what you do when you need more time to gather requested evidences so for sure COs will read this.
> 
> ...




Hey wht way to give complaint
Do u know how to do 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hussdog (Sep 6, 2017)

Things are progressing well. I guess there is hope I will get the grant before the end of this year. Lodged my application on the 3rd of May 2019.


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

To those who are getting Grants, was there any indication. of CO processing the case?Any phone calls, any reference contacts listed in application getting contacted before the approval?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Australianpr2017 said:


> What about IELTS ?
> 
> Is there any way to send IELTS score directly to DHA?





Australianpr2017 said:


> Anyone please ?


No, there isn't a way and is not required either.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ayradc said:


> Hi. I just want to share we received our grant today, family of 3 onshore.
> 
> Occupation: Registered Nurse
> Lodged: Dec 14, 2018
> ...





hamidd said:


> Congrats.
> 
> What is your IED?


There is no IED for onshore grants.


----------



## Rising Star (Jul 22, 2019)

these are all offshore grants. I hope that march onshore grants will follow soon


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aussiedesi said:


> To those who are getting Grants, was there any indication. of CO processing the case?Any phone calls, any reference contacts listed in application getting contacted before the approval?


In some cases employment verification is done
Even in such cases you may or may not come to know
Most are processed silently

Cheers


----------



## shahdadpuri (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi All,

To claim partners point, do I need to provide document for employee verification like epfo, form 16 , ITR and bank statement.

I have already submitted HR letter from all employees.

Lodge Date: 4th May 2018
No CO contact yet

Regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shahdadpuri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> To claim partners point, do I need to provide document for employee verification like epfo, form 16 , ITR and bank statement.
> 
> ...


If you are claiming partner points, then you have to give the same set of evidence that you are giving for the primary applicant 

Cheers


----------



## A.Solomon (Sep 21, 2019)

G'day guys! finally I've recieved my DG yesterday.
Visa:190 NSW
Occupation: CPM
Lodgement date: 1 APR 2019
Direct grant: 15 OCT 2019
wishing the best for all of you!


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

Very much happy to see April grants 😊 hope I will get by November.
Lodgement date - 16th April


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

According to Immitracker:
- From 01/9 to 29/19: approx 50 visas have been granted. 
- From 30/10/ to 16/10: approx 53 visas have been granted. 
It seems like DoHA has started their game again after a quite August.


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

A.Solomon said:


> G'day guys! finally I've recieved my DG yesterday.
> Visa:190 NSW
> Occupation: CPM
> Lodgement date: 1 APR 2019
> ...


Congrats,
Omg, looks like everyone receiving their grants except me. 

Lodged 06-Apr-2019
190NSW


----------



## Claire_Ma (Oct 12, 2019)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> A.Solomon said:
> 
> 
> > G'day guys! finally I've recieved my DG yesterday.
> ...


Are you serious?? Mine was 25/03/2019 and I have not heard anything yet 😂😂


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

nelutla said:


> Hey wht way to give complaint
> Do u know how to do
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it's on their website complimentary complaint and feedback.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## SD008 (Aug 20, 2019)

Fingers crossed

Lodged - 8th Apr, 2019


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

heretic87 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Seems like the department is really working hard on our grants. Got my grant today (finally!) -
> 
> ...


Congratulations heretic87


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

Claire_Ma said:


> Are you serious?? Mine was 25/03/2019 and I have not heard anything yet 😂😂


hehe.. i can understand. 

Cheers
lodged - 06-Apr-2019
190NSW


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Oneil said:


> Hi All,
> My friend has got his direct grant yesterday for the NSW 190 visa lodged.
> Lodgement date : 23 March, 2019
> Grant date : 14 October, 2019
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

abhi.kunal said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I Got the GRANT Mail today... at 6:30 PM (Canada time).
> My timeline:
> ...


Congratulations Abhi


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Drish said:


> Hi all... glad to inform all of you that we (family of 3) received direct grant..
> Anszco: 261311
> Lodgement date: 29-march-2019
> Grant date- 15-October-2019
> ...


Congratulations Drish


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Dxb21 said:


> Hi
> Very happy to announce that we got our DG today
> Lodged on 1st April 2019
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

rhapsody said:


> Grant Finally! Long wait ends today after 271 days. I never thought it will take close to two years when I decided to apply.
> 
> Thanks for all the help I got from this forum. I made use of the search option on the forum extensively at every stage. In hindsight, there are many things I could've done differently for a faster grant, but glad to have finally reached the final milestone.
> 
> ...


Congratulations rhapsody


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Neeru said:


> Good Day All!!
> 
> Happy to inform you that we family of 2 got our Direct Grant today 15th oct 2019. Would like to thank all who have helped and shared information on this forum.
> Started my journey on 01 dec 2018 when i decided to apply for PR by registering for PTE and it took approx. 4 months to lodge application on 29th march 2019 ,which included PTE result, getting RnR from 6 employers, 2 PCCs each for both of us, ACS, medical, pre-invite from NSW and getting final invite on 22nd feb 2019. Took my sweet time of more than 1 month to lodge application on 29th march 2019.
> ...


Congratulations Neeru


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

A.Solomon said:


> G'day guys! finally I've recieved my DG yesterday.
> Visa:190 NSW
> Occupation: CPM
> Lodgement date: 1 APR 2019
> ...


Congratulations A.Solomon


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

bnetkunt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a query
> 
> ...


Bnetkunt, no not required to upload new format of PTE score card. 

Ensure that you have sent the PTE scores from PTE website to DHA.


----------



## avnashishgupta (Aug 2, 2017)

Dear All,

For so many months, i was a silent spectator. but feeling to have a post today.

From the recent trends for 190 visa, does anyone agree that most of the grants were for NSW and Victoria only, i havent heard anything for QLD expats so far..?

I am onshore applicant, file my QLD sponsored PR on 18th Sept 2018, 1st CO contact for more documents on 17th Dec 2018 and i responded back on 2nd Jan 2019. Havent heard anything after that. 

Also, the worst thing in my case is CO mentioned that as per their information I have some pending court matters in India but that's not at all true , (At least to the best of my knowledge) , I checked with Indian Embassy couple of times but even they weren't aware of anything. Got PCC done for India again nothing reported as well. 

Had anyone faced a similar situation or case..??


----------



## avnashishgupta (Aug 2, 2017)

avnashishgupta said:


> Dear All,
> 
> For so many months, i was a silent spectator. but feeling to have a post today.
> 
> ...


Timelines:
262112 | ICT security Specialist | 70 Points
Visa Lodged - 190 QLD 18-Sept 2018
CO contact: 17 December 2019
Respone submitted to CO: 2nd Jan 2019
Stauts: Further assessment
Final Grant : Awaited


----------



## Jessilene (May 28, 2019)

Hi,

Just a query. I just got a CO contact asking for medicals but I just had it 4 months ago. Should I go get a new one or should I send them a copy of the last medicals I had? Just a bit confused. Thanks!


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Jessilene said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a query. I just got a CO contact asking for medicals but I just had it 4 months ago. Should I go get a new one or should I send them a copy of the last medicals I had? Just a bit confused. Thanks!


Is your health assessment cleared? What is its status in immi? Health assessment should be 'no action required'

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Jessilene said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just a query. I just got a CO contact asking for medicals but I just had it 4 months ago. Should I go get a new one or should I send them a copy of the last medicals I had? Just a bit confused. Thanks!


Upload a copy of the medical results which has the latest HAP ID.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

avnashishgupta said:


> Timelines:
> 
> 262112 | ICT security Specialist | 70 Points
> 
> ...


Have you ever try to contact them via phone or feedback channel?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## coolrt (Jan 5, 2019)

Dear All,

Please check if someone can confirm below query:
It is quite clear that post 16 Nov, 5 points can be claimed separately for spouse for English, but is the same case applicable for claiming skills points alone as well? Meaning if the spouse has a relevant positive skills assessment but hasn't given PTE/IELTS, can the 5 spouse points still be claimed for skills alone?


----------



## Jessilene (May 28, 2019)

KeeDa said:


> Upload a copy of the medical results which has the latest HAP ID.


Hap ID was already attached but CO still contacted for new one. What to do?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

avnashishgupta said:


> Dear All,
> 
> For so many months, i was a silent spectator. but feeling to have a post today.
> 
> ...


Would be curious to understand the CO having brought that up, did they give any context or request you to do anything in particular? 

Did you submit additional info from the Indian Embassy / your new PCC in relation to the CO mentioning that you have a pending court matter in India?

You could also submit a SD confirming that you do not have any pending court matters if you do indeed do not. 

Haven't come across a similar case - but CO's can make mistakes. 

On another forum, someone was issued a NJL as their LinkedIn profile didn't match evidence their CV / employment evidence - and it didn't match because their LinkedIn profile only showed an abridged version to viewers who did not have a LinkedIn account / were not connected to the applicant directly via LinkedIn. It was quickly cleared up thankfully.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Jessilene said:


> Hap ID was already attached but CO still contacted for new one. What to do?


Just thinking aloud:

Is your current health check still within its 12 month validity?

Your original health check - had you completed all the required medical checks for your visa subclass, e.g. HIV test / chest x-ray / medical examination?

Is anyone pregnant on the application and intending to deliver the baby in Australia (they may need a Hep B test - https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...ents/health/what-health-examinations-you-need)?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

coolrt said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please check if someone can confirm below query:
> It is quite clear that post 16 Nov, 5 points can be claimed separately for spouse for English, but is the same case applicable for claiming skills points alone as well? Meaning if the spouse has a relevant positive skills assessment but hasn't given PTE/IELTS, can the 5 spouse points still be claimed for skills alone?


Nope
10 points for skills assessment + competent English
5 points for only competent English without skills assessment 
0 points for only skills assessment without competent English 

Cheers


----------



## Jessilene (May 28, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just thinking aloud:
> 
> Is your current health check still within its 12 month validity?
> 
> ...


----------



## coolrt (Jan 5, 2019)

NB said:


> Nope
> 10 points for skills assessment + competent English
> 5 points for only competent English without skills assessment
> 0 points for only skills assessment without competent English
> ...


Thanks NB.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Jessilene said:


> Hap ID was already attached but CO still contacted for new one. What to do?


Are you sure that HAP ID was correct and valid (i.e. not expired)?
Edit: You can download your application pdf and verify the HAP ID that was provided.


----------



## Jessilene (May 28, 2019)

KeeDa said:


> Are you sure that HAP ID was correct and valid (i.e. not expired)?
> Edit: You can download your application pdf and verify the HAP ID that was provided.


Yes I'm sure. You think I can send the downloaded pdf instead?


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

Hello people!

I am extremely happy to inform you that our family of 3 got the Direct Grant today 16th Oct 2019. It has been 222 days! Many many thanks to all who have helped and shared information on this forum.

261312, Developer Programmer 
Nominated by NSW
Lodgement Date: 08-March-2019
Grant Date: 16-Oct-2019
IED : 16-Oct-2020

I did some inadvertent mistakes while filling my application but as soon as I realized them, I uploaded "notification of incorrect answer" forms.

I did not show full pay slips/bank statements for all the years. But I showed full social security documents from the government for all 10+ years of my work experiences.

Yes, like everyone says 'patience is the key'. After 3 months, I stopped tracking the forums and immitracker every 1/2 hour. It was almost making me crazy. 

This forum is priceless. Thanks a million to all who have contributed.


----------



## aerohit (Feb 6, 2019)

^ why were you asked to show all payslips? Arent you supposed to show only beginning and last few months?


----------



## aise (Sep 7, 2018)

aerohit said:


> ^ why were you asked to show all payslips? Arent you supposed to show only beginning and last few months?



I wasnt asked anything actually. It is better to show every payslip you have. Anyways I did not show a single payslip for some years. But I uploaded social security documents for every months, so I guess CO thought that it is sufficient.


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> nelutla said:
> 
> 
> > In main application last there declaration were we need to answer yes to all he stupid Mara agent answered NO
> ...


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Immitracker is updated with April 22 Direct Grant.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Darwin onshore said:


> Su_Shri said:
> 
> 
> > Was it form 80..I tried to see in my form but not able to find any section like this[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## avnashishgupta (Aug 2, 2017)

davidng said:


> Have you ever try to contact them via phone or feedback channel?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yeah , I did called them couple of times but was asked to wait for further contact.


----------



## avnashishgupta (Aug 2, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Would be curious to understand the CO having brought that up, did they give any context or request you to do anything in particular?
> 
> Did you submit additional info from the Indian Embassy / your new PCC in relation to the CO mentioning that you have a pending court matter in India?
> 
> ...


Well i did mentioned to Indian Embassy about the situation and unfortunately their response was "We arent aware, should there be anything adverse, becomes part of Indian PCC". 
Also, they said, if anything comes upto them , they do contact the accused person in Australia via email and local consulate would be working with them. 
But in my case, since nothing exist so they cant help at all.

I responded to CO with latest PCC and a declaration stating even Indian embassy isnt aware of anything , but havent heard anything back since then. 
I am really not sure, if Indian embassy isnt aware , how come CO doubt of any pending court matters..? CO even havent shared to what type of court matters Civil or Criminal, etc. and where should i follow further.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Jessilene said:


> Yes I'm sure. You think I can send the downloaded pdf instead?


You can do that in addition to uploading online.


----------



## deelz (Sep 25, 2019)

NB said:


> Nope
> 10 points for skills assessment + competent English
> 5 points for only competent English without skills assessment
> 0 points for only skills assessment without competent English
> ...


Hi NB
What about undecided cases? Will the points for undecided cases gonna increase automatically itself? For Instance, my wife has positive skill assessment and competent English too. Under the current criteria, I claimed 5 points for her skill. If I don't get the grant till 16th Nov, will the new regulation plant 5 extra points in my existing application?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

deelz said:


> Hi NB
> What about undecided cases? Will the points for undecided cases gonna increase automatically itself? For Instance, my wife has positive skill assessment and competent English too. Under the current criteria, I claimed 5 points for her skill. If I don't get the grant till 16th Nov, will the new regulation plant 5 extra points in my existing application?


Nothing can happen to an invited EOI. It freezes after the invitation. And why would you want points on that EOI to change anyway?


----------



## deelz (Sep 25, 2019)

KeeDa said:


> Nothing can happen to an invited EOI. It freezes after the invitation. And why would you want points on that EOI to change anyway?


Mate, I am just asking this out of curiosity only. I am one of the left out of January and apparently I have not received any CO contact or DG till to date (259 days lapsed).


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

Unbelievable ☺

5 Grants has been reported on immitracker.

Lodgement date -April 14, 15, 16, 20 and 22


----------



## thetraveller (Jul 16, 2017)

deelz said:


> Mate, I am just asking this out of curiosity only. I am one of the left out of January and apparently I have not received any CO contact or DG till to date (259 days lapsed).


317 days and counting :clock:


----------



## thetraveller (Jul 16, 2017)

deelz said:


> Mate, I am just asking this out of curiosity only. I am one of the left out of January and apparently I have not received any CO contact or DG till to date (259 days lapsed).


Can i know how many points you got, with state nomination.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

deelz said:


> Mate, I am just asking this out of curiosity only. I am one of the left out of January and apparently I have not received any CO contact or DG till to date (259 days lapsed).


The problem with the members is that they track data from unverified sources and jump to conclusions 
You have to understand that unless the data is verified and pure, no matter how analytical you are, your conclusions will be wrong
So stop using trackers and rely on the data released by DHA on processing times to ascertain when you are likely to get the grant

Cheers


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

deelz said:


> KeeDa said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing can happen to an invited EOI. It freezes after the invitation. And why would you want points on that EOI to change anyway?
> ...


You are not alone, I am also waiting since 278 days now since 8th Jan 2019, no CO contact or DG...


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Hello Everyone,
Happy to announce that I got my Direct Grant today after 10 months and 10 days of waiting patiently. Hang in there folks. Your grant will come eventually. 

SC190. | ANZSCO Code 261312- Developer Programmer
SS: NSW.
Score: 70+5 = 75.
PTE Score: 20
Lodgement date: 06th December 2018.
Grant date: 16th October 2019.
IED: 16th October 2020.
Thank you very much everyone on this forum for their support and guidance.

Regards,
SC190ASAP.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

SC190ASAP said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Happy to announce that I got my Direct Grant today after 10 months and 10 days of waiting patiently. Hang in there folks. Your grant will come eventually.
> 
> SC190. | ANZSCO Code 261312- Developer Programmer
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

SC190ASAP said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Happy to announce that I got my Direct Grant today after 10 months and 10 days of waiting patiently. Hang in there folks. Your grant will come eventually.
> 
> SC190. | ANZSCO Code 261312- Developer Programmer
> ...


Congratulations

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonde86 (Mar 12, 2019)

SC190ASAP said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Happy to announce that I got my Direct Grant today after 10 months and 10 days of waiting patiently. Hang in there folks. Your grant will come eventually.
> 
> SC190. | ANZSCO Code 261312- Developer Programmer
> ...



Congratulations


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

SC190ASAP said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Happy to announce that I got my Direct Grant today after 10 months and 10 days of waiting patiently. Hang in there folks. Your grant will come eventually.
> 
> SC190. | ANZSCO Code 261312- Developer Programmer
> ...


Many congratulations, you deserve it. 

Are there any verification in between?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## YRDish24 (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi all, asking on behalf of a friend - 

If my agent hasn’t submitted forms 1221 and 1281. Will this affect a DG?

My lodgement date is 17th March. 

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

YRDish24 said:


> Hi all, asking on behalf of a friend -
> 
> If my agent hasnâ€™t submitted forms 1221 and 1281. Will this affect a DG?
> 
> ...


These are voluntary forms
1221 is generally uploaded by most applicants as it is very similar to form 80
1281 I don’t think applicants are uploading voluntarily , it’s not common 
At least I didn’t 

If the forms are required by the co, then of course he will contact
No one can predict what the co will think

Cheers


----------



## YRDish24 (Aug 6, 2019)

True. Thanks @NB


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

davidng said:


> SC190ASAP said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everyone,
> ...


Nope mate. Direct grant. Thank you so much for your kind words.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

SC190ASAP said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Happy to announce that I got my Direct Grant today after 10 months and 10 days of waiting patiently. Hang in there folks. Your grant will come eventually.
> 
> SC190. | ANZSCO Code 261312- Developer Programmer
> ...


Congratulations...happy for you ..


----------



## thetraveller (Jul 16, 2017)

Anyone with 65+5 points waiting for 190 visa grant ? Looks like processing times vary based on points.


----------



## Rising Star (Jul 22, 2019)

thetraveller said:


> Anyone with 65+5 points waiting for 190 visa grant ? Looks like processing times vary based on points.


70+5 and waiting, lodged the 7th of march


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

thetraveller said:


> Anyone with 65+5 points waiting for 190 visa grant ? Looks like processing times vary based on points.


 technically points don't matter once lodged, but I am sure they have automated system for allocating CO's.

Mine is 65+5 as well - 18th Dec, CO contact 11th July. Still waiting while CO contacts from September / August have got grants. I have submitted payslips, tax documents, bank statement, PAYG, super statement etc. 

So this might be actually the criteria for CO allocations.


----------



## avnashishgupta (Aug 2, 2017)

*avnashishgupta*



thetraveller said:


> Anyone with 65+5 points waiting for 190 visa grant ? Looks like processing times vary based on points.


Yes i am. but seems like my application got some wiered issues.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Aditya.bajaj said:


> technically points don't matter once lodged, but I am sure they have automated system for allocating CO's.
> 
> Mine is 65+5 as well - 18th Dec, CO contact 11th July. Still waiting while CO contacts from September / August have got grants. I have submitted payslips, tax documents, bank statement, PAYG, super statement etc.
> 
> So this might be actually the criteria for CO allocations.


Quoting an old post of mine - unfortunately the link is dead since the DHA website revamp and I haven't tried looking for where it sits on the DHA website at present, but:

_"The following is from a Skilled Visa E-news from September 2017 that I found on the DHA website snooping around, in case it gives you some relief and may be relevant:

"Allocation time frames

Generally, permanent skilled applications will be allocated in order date of lodgement. However from time to time the Department will allocate newer applications for assessment for pipeline management purposes. This is likely to continue in future to help with efficient management of the substantial on-hand caseload and the identified increase in low integrity applications.

Important: agents should not assume that they have months to provide supporting documentation. Applications should be complete at time of lodgement."

Source: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/...september-2017_"


----------



## Gemini2483 (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi all. Just to inform you that I got my visa grant today. Registered Nurse 65+5 points. State VIC. Visa Lodged 26/04/2019. Direct Grant. Onshore


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

Gemini2483 said:


> Hi all. Just to inform you that I got my visa grant today. Registered Nurse 65+5 points. State VIC. Visa Lodged 26/04/2019. Direct Grant. Onshore


Congrats,
Where are those guys who were predicting that grant depends on points.
looks like my application is way below others. 

Lodged- 06-Apr-2019
190NSW
261313


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Gemini2483 said:


> Hi all. Just to inform you that I got my visa grant today. Registered Nurse 65+5 points. State VIC. Visa Lodged 26/04/2019. Direct Grant. Onshore


Congrats. Enjoy 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## tp7 (Mar 13, 2019)

*Visa Grant*

Hi All,

I am a silent member of this group and been following from past 6 months. I am happy to inform you that we family of 3 have received our direct grant today. Thank you all for your informative updates and suggestions which I have been following over the past six months. They really helped a lot.

ANZSCO Code 261313- Software Engineer
SS: NSW.
Score: 75+5 = 80.
PTE Score: 20
Lodgement date: 24th April 2019.
Grant date: 17th October 2019.
IED: 17th October 2020.

Regards,
tp7
__________________
Software Engineer 261313
ACS- May 2018
POINTS -age-25,Education-15,PTE-20,experince-15
DOE-14/03/2019-NSW
ITA - 02/04/19 
LODGED 24/04/19
DG 17/10/19


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Congratulations!!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abh2017 (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi all
I just came across this forum and read a few discussions so thought of getting in touch.
My lodgement date is 20/03/2019 in code 351311 from NSW.(OFFSHORE)
I haven't seen much of this job code being mentioned here, are there any chances of getting it approved any sooner as it's already been around 7 months.
ALSO IF ANYONE can help me out with another query, can I travel to some other country on a tourist or visitor visa while waiting for this outcome?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Gemini2483 said:


> Hi all. Just to inform you that I got my visa grant today. Registered Nurse 65+5 points. State VIC. Visa Lodged 26/04/2019. Direct Grant. Onshore


Congratulations!!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeoB (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi guys,

I am doing postgraduate degree in Aus until 2021. When lodging visa 190 it requires me to upload the evidence of Australian qualification (as a REQUIRED DOCUMENT), even though I did not claim point or finish it yet. 

Any idea what to do?

Many thanks.


----------



## wandererstyle (May 1, 2018)

Abh2017 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I just came across this forum and read a few discussions so thought of getting in touch.
> 
> ...


Job codes or points don't matter in grants. Their role is only till you get an invite. 

What matters is the processing times for your subclass visa and how strong your application is, whether it us decision ready or not.

You can travel to any country till application is being processed, just ensure to notify via immi account with your contact information if it is a long term move.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## expataususer (Oct 17, 2019)

*Evidence of employment*

Hi all,

I got a CO contact today asking for more details pertaining to Employment: 'Evidence of employment: Tax Returns + Group Certificates + Superannuation for each employer you are claiming points.

Evidence to include:
● contracts
● pay slips
● tax returns
● group certificates
● superannuation information.'

I had only submitted experience letters which seems insufficient. I worked with 4 companies out of which one has been closed so it's not possible for me to get any kind of Salary slips or contract from them. Another companies is not agreeing to provide me salary slips however I have been getting salary into one single bank account(for all the 4 companies).

I will really appreciate if you someone will guide me with the alternatives that I may provide and if someone faced similar issue earlier and how they get it sorted out.

TIA


----------



## Abh2017 (Oct 17, 2019)

wandererstyle said:


> Abh2017 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


Thanks for your help, but I am just travelling for few days, I want to confirm do I still need to inform them? Also will it affect my PCC?


----------



## pavan2025 (Apr 18, 2019)

Hi All,
Happy to inform that we have received our Grant today after a long wait. Thanks to all who helped me in this process. All the best for all awaiting their Grants!!.


190 NSW
ANZSCO Code - 261313 (Software Engineer)
Points - 75 + 5

Application Lodge Date - 05-Jan-2019
CO Contact - 05-Aug-2019 (Birth Certificates & Spouse PCC)
Response for CO Contact - 15-Aug-2019

Grant Date - 17-OCT-2019 (Yayy!!)
First ENtry Date - 17-Oct-2020

Thanks,
PAvan


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

pavan2025 said:


> Hi All,
> Happy to inform that we have received our Grant today after a long wait. Thanks to all who helped me in this process. All the best for all awaiting their Grants!!.
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Very nice. Congrats 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Quoting an old post of mine - unfortunately the link is dead since the DHA website revamp and I haven't tried looking for where it sits on the DHA website at present, but:
> 
> _"The following is from a Skilled Visa E-news from September 2017 that I found on the DHA website snooping around, in case it gives you some relief and may be relevant:
> 
> ...


Thanks, very informative and moreover from verified source.


----------



## Silas91 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi All, 

Congratulations to all who have recently granted. I still have some issues regarding my application.

My VISA Lodgement date was 19 Feb. On 3 Oct, I have received an email from DHA saying that my migration agent's license has expired. They ask me for the form 956A and 1193 to update to contact information. Then we upload it within 2 days. 

At the same time, I have followed NB's recommendation and create an ImmiAccount and import my application, then check what my agent has uploaded for my application. 
I would like to seek some opinions about my situation. 
1. Was that the contact on 3rd Oct is a CO contact?
2. I found that my agent didn't upload the payslips and income proof. Should I upload it by myself at this stage? Or wait for CO contact and request it first?
3. I havent done a health check yet, and my agent asked me to wait for CO to provide HAP ID. Should I just wait at the stage?

Thanks a lot!
Silas


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

expataususer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got a CO contact today asking for more details pertaining to Employment: 'Evidence of employment: Tax Returns + Group Certificates + Superannuation for each employer you are claiming points.
> 
> ...


Have you submitted all the relevant bank statements showing salary credit from the 4 companies at the amount and for the duration specified in your experience letters? If no, that would be a starting point. 

Are you able to get, in writing, confirmation from the companies refusing to provide salary slips that they can't do so, if yes you can upload that too as evidence of you trying.

What about tax returns?

Superannuation (retirement fund) statements?

I think it is reasonable for some additional evidence to be provided apart from just experience letters - did you submit everything you did to your skills assessing authority to DHA too?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Silas91 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Congratulations to all who have recently granted. I still have some issues regarding my application.
> 
> ...


1 - I would consider it a CO contact, it could be they are ready to finalise your application / they want to make a request for more information but need your consent to send the grant / RFI to you as opposed to your migration agent who is unable to receive said correspondence anymore.

2 - I would upload as much evidence as possible to evidence your skilled employment claims - so short answer: yes I would upload them without waiting for a CO contact specifically for them. 

3 - I would definitely generate a HAP ID and do the health checks if you are able to - why wait for the CO to ask for it? That just makes your application less decision ready.


----------



## tariqur (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi everyone,

So just received the 2nd CO contact this morning, prompting me to get medicals done for my baby daughter (who was born after the lodgement) and she has now been added to our application.

The previous contact had been on 9th Sep, to which I had replied the very same day. So approx. 1m 8d in between CO contacts.

Hopefully this means we're finally nearing the end of this long journey  Lodged my application back on 21st Jan 2019.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

tariqur said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So just received the 2nd CO contact this morning, prompting me to get medicals done for my baby daughter (who was born after the lodgement) and she has now been added to our application.
> 
> ...




Wht was 1 co contact for 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

pavan2025 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy to inform that we have received our Grant today after a long wait. Thanks to all who helped me in this process. All the best for all awaiting their Grants!!.
> 
> ...


Congratulations

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tariqur (Apr 22, 2017)

nelutla said:


> Wht was 1 co contact for
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Birth certificate for my daughter (which was already on file) & passport updates for my son and I.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

tariqur said:


> Birth certificate for my daughter (which was already on file) & passport updates for my son and I.




Hope u get ur grant soon though u got 2 co contact early 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Silas91 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Congratulations to all who have recently granted. I still have some issues regarding my application.
> 
> ...


1. Any email from the CO is a co Contact
Heavens have not fallen if the CO has contacted you

2. Dont tamper with the Immiaccount or else the agent will wash off his hands from the application 
If at all you feel that any document should be uploaded, get it done through the agent

3.Each agent has his own style of working.
Once again try to convince the agent to generate the hap I’d voluntarily and get the tests done

Basically it’s like a marriage where decisions should be taken after discussions
No unilateral decision or you may face a divorce 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 1 - I would consider it a CO contact, it could be they are ready to finalise your application / they want to make a request for more information but need your consent to send the grant / RFI to you as opposed to your migration agent who is unable to receive said correspondence anymore.
> 
> 2 - I would upload as much evidence as possible to evidence your skilled employment claims - so short answer: yes I would upload them without waiting for a CO contact specifically for them.
> 
> 3 - I would definitely generate a HAP ID and do the health checks if you are able to - why wait for the CO to ask for it? That just makes your application less decision ready.


The problem is if I were the agent and the applicant would have done the above unilaterally, I would have washed off my hands from the case
Any self respecting agent will do the same 
That’s why one has to thoroughly check the credentials of the agent before appointment 

Cheers


----------



## wandererstyle (May 1, 2018)

Abh2017 said:


> Thanks for your help, but I am just travelling for few days, I want to confirm do I still need to inform them? Also will it affect my PCC?


Few days should be fine. A long term move is what needs to be informed.

People go for vacations, business meetings, family occasions all the time. Imagine them being flooded with such plans and itineraries via a change in circumstances form. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## falcon77 (Sep 19, 2019)

tp7 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a silent member of this group and been following from past 6 months. I am happy to inform you that we family of 3 have received our direct grant today. Thank you all for your informative updates and suggestions which I have been following over the past six months. They really helped a lot.
> 
> ...


Congratulations..! My lodgment is 10th April. Keeping fingers crossed..!!


----------



## Silas91 (Sep 19, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 1 - I would consider it a CO contact, it could be they are ready to finalise your application / they want to make a request for more information but need your consent to send the grant / RFI to you as opposed to your migration agent who is unable to receive said correspondence anymore.
> 
> 2 - I would upload as much evidence as possible to evidence your skilled employment claims - so short answer: yes I would upload them without waiting for a CO contact specifically for them.
> 
> 3 - I would definitely generate a HAP ID and do the health checks if you are able to - why wait for the CO to ask for it? That just makes your application less decision ready.


Thanks for your quick reply and your opinion. That s encouraging. 
I need to further discuss with that expired agent about the docs/HAP ID. 
And, hopefully, the CO would tell me what he/she needs ASAP


----------



## expataususer (Oct 17, 2019)

Thanks PrettyIsotonic for quick reply. I didn't submit bank statement however going to submit now. Let me know if I can highlight the columns associated with salary in the bank statement(it will be around 50 pages bank statement).

The first company is closed however I will get salary slips from other companies. Do I need to submit all salary slips because the number may reach above 100 considering 10 years of experience?

I have tax returns available too for most of the period. 8 out of 10 years.

Don't have any superannuation or retirement funds.


----------



## expataususer (Oct 17, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Have you submitted all the relevant bank statements showing salary credit from the 4 companies at the amount and for the duration specified in your experience letters? If no, that would be a starting point.
> 
> Are you able to get, in writing, confirmation from the companies refusing to provide salary slips that they can't do so, if yes you can upload that too as evidence of you trying.
> 
> ...


Thanks PrettyIsotonic for quick reply. I didn't submit bank statement however going to submit now. Let me know if I can highlight the columns associated with salary in the bank statement(it will be around 50 pages bank statement).

The first company is closed however I will get salary slips from other companies. Do I need to submit all salary slips because the number may reach above 100 considering 10 years of experience?

I have tax returns available too for most of the period. 8 out of 10 years.

Don't have any superannuation or retirement funds.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> Congratulations...happy for you ..


Thanks Su_Shri.. Hang in there buddy. It's gonna be coming soon for you too. We've been around on this forum for quite some time now. It will come soon don't worry. Also, I suggest you or everyone on this forum to quit checking all these forums and trackers every now and then. I agree I too did the same initially. But it was a lot more peaceful when I stopped doing it. Go about your daily routine. Start preparing for interviews. Appear for interviews whichever part of the world you are. Just don't look here and on the trackers. One day the golden email will popup in your inbox when you're least expecting it. Trust me and I say this from my personal experience.


----------



## Silas91 (Sep 19, 2017)

NB said:


> 1. Any email from the CO is a co Contact
> Heavens have not fallen if the CO has contacted you
> 
> 2. Dont tamper with the Immiaccount or else the agent will wash off his hands from the application
> ...


Thanks for your opinion again NB! That s encouraging.
Yup, as you mentioned, each agent has their own style, is that Aussie style? Every time the agent just replies like a robot, and we must follow his instructions and requirement, or else, he doenst reply. Also, he has mentioned a few times that we have to wait for CO instruction about uploading the employment proof and health check. He only request us to get the police check, which we require a letter from CO before applying the police. 
Unfortunately, we never know he let his license expire due to bad business.

One more question, regarding the employment proof, I have the full set of Gov. tax statement and annual income report Gov, which showed company name. But i only have around 80% of payslips and bank statements. Would that enough?

Thanks again
Silas


----------



## alex_huynh0807 (Jul 3, 2019)

I have been checking immi tracker
Most of the grants last week and this week are offshore???
Any reason for this ? 

Thank you


----------



## hussdog (Sep 6, 2017)

alex_huynh0807 said:


> I have been checking immi tracker
> Most of the grants last week and this week are offshore???
> Any reason for this ?
> 
> Thank you


I guess there are more offshore applicants than onshore.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

Avcor said:


> It will come. You are not far from a DG!! Our wishes with you... I will open a beer in your honor when you get your grant!!


Hey mate! I got a DG. Time to open on that beer man!


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

SC190ASAP said:


> Hey mate! I got a DG. Time to open on that beer man!


Congratulations dude...

Anzsco : 262111
Points : 80
ITA SS : 5th Nov 2018
ITA VISA : 14th Jan 2019
Lodgement : 13th Feb 2019
CO Contact : 25th Sep 2019
Responded : 25th Sep 2019
Status : Waiting


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

SC190ASAP said:


> Hey mate! I got a DG. Time to open on that beer man!


Congratulations

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

SC190ASAP said:


> Hey mate! I got a DG. Time to open on that beer man!


Low carb? 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

NB said:


> The problem is if I were the agent and the applicant would have done the above unilaterally, I would have washed off my hands from the case
> Any self respecting agent will do the same
> That’s why one has to thoroughly check the credentials of the agent before appointment
> 
> Cheers


The issue here though is the agent has lost their licence, and according to Australian law only a licensed MARA agent can provide migration assistance / be an authorised recipient on behalf of the applicant (unless they're an 'exempt person'). That is why the department contacted the applicant is my understanding 

So if the authorised recipient isn't able to receive correspondence anymore, and the applicant has already responded to the department as they said they did in withdrawing their (unlicensed) ex-agent via the relevant forms, then they would presumably have to act to strengthen their application themselves - to fill in all the gaps the imported immiaccount revealed. 

Unless of course they have already appointed a new MARA agent to replace their (unlicensed) ex-agent - in which case I agree, follow their advice and assistance. 

Edit:

Completely agree about checking credentials thoroughly, being a licensed MARA agent is the bare minimum to practice, but due diligence should entail a much deeper investigation of an agents professional capability, their pricing, empathy etc. 

Like other professions from doctors to mechanics, you get those who are licensed to practice but poor at their job, those that are average, and those that are cutting edge.


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

congian911 said:


> Low carb?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Hey Congian. Seeing you after a long time buddy. How are you?! All of us old timers here. 
Hahahaha! Time to be carefree about the carbs man. Drink as much as you want to!


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

SC190ASAP said:


> Hey Congian. Seeing you after a long time buddy. How are you?! All of us old timers here.
> 
> Hahahaha! Time to be carefree about the carbs man. Drink as much as you want to!


Hey I'm always here as long as the internet exists man. Got my visa approved the other day and was so happy about it. Though one less thing to worry, now me and wife have to start planning for the next move especially when we have to stay in one of the most expensive cities in the world for two years. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## SC190ASAP (Feb 19, 2019)

congian911 said:


> Hey I'm always here as long as the internet exists man. Got my visa approved the other day and was so happy about it. Though one less thing to worry, now me and wife have to start planning for the next move especially when we have to stay in one of the most expensive cities in the world for two years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


That's true mate. The real challenge begins now. Quitting a comfortable life here at home and starting right from beginning in a new city is definitely gonna be challenging. 
I will be moving there all alone and have no friends or family in that part of the world. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

Silas91;14970722
One more question said:


> 80% payslips and bank statements definitely sound enough. However if you have appointment letters, increment letters, bonus letters, should add to your benefit and no reason for doubt.


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

SC190ASAP said:


> That's true mate. The real challenge begins now. Quitting a comfortable life here at home and starting right from beginning in a new city is definitely gonna be challenging.
> I will be moving there all alone and have no friends or family in that part of the world. :fingerscrossed:


Atleast you are moving to an English speaking country. 

Challenge when you are moving to a new country, completely new food, new language, new people, top it all - how on earth does that spout in the toilet work 

Cheers mate, you will figure out everything! While I still have to live in Japan for a while, I will struggle learning and communicating with the Japs and enjoy my sushi and sashimi, not to forget the natural disasters that rock the place up. I got to suck it all up with a shot of Sake and Sochu.


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi guys,
First of all, congratulations to everyone that have received their grants, and good luck to those of us still waiting.
I just have a random question. Is it necessary to upload scans of passport pages with stamps/visa of countries visited, even if these were in old and expired passports.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

SC190ASAP said:


> Su_Shri said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations...happy for you ..
> ...


Thanks buddy..I do understand everything however...😁😁

I really appreciate your post...I and Neutela will also sail it through ....hopefully soon


----------



## sanjivchris (Dec 3, 2018)

Received grant today , lodged on april 25th 2019. 
hi Friends , I have been a silent observer of this forum. My family of four received our grant today. I thank you all for the wonderful interactions and pointers on this forum , it really helped me sail through. Wish you a wonderful journey as well and best of luck. 

Some details about the visa : 

Lodged on 25th April 2019 
Ied : may 17th 2020
Points score including state nomination : 80 

Regards ,
Sanjiv


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

sanjivchris said:


> Received grant april 25th lodged




Congrats enjoy the movement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soumys (Oct 15, 2017)

Dear all,

I would like to inform that I have received the Direct Grant today for 190-NSW. 

I have been a silent, but a daily observer of this forum for the past 2 years. All the pointers/tips have helped me in the journey of PR.

The below timeline shows the gist of my 2 year journey:

ICT Business Analyst - 261111 
ACS Assessment - April 2017

Numerous PTE Attempts and final Exam given on 7 Mar 2019

Points - 75 + 5
Breakdown:
Age - 25
Education - 15
PTE - 20
Experience - 15
NSW Nomination - 5

Last EOI Update - 8 Mar 2019 - Nsw
NSW Pre-Invite - 18 Mar 2019
NSW Invite - 28 Mar 2019
Visa Lodged - 9 April 2019
PCC & Medical - April/May 2019

Direct Visa Grant - 17 Oct 2019

IED - 17 Apr 2020


----------



## prashantcd (Aug 11, 2018)

Hello NB,

My daughter's passport will expire in May 2020. My application was lodged in May. So wanted your suggestion on if I should get the passport renewed now (currently they are processing Mar/Apr lodged applications) or wait, considering the situation where they start processing my application before I have a chance to upload new passport and they find the old passport in a cancelled state.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prashantcd said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> My daughter's passport will expire in May 2020. My application was lodged in May. So wanted your suggestion on if I should get the passport renewed now (currently they are processing Mar/Apr lodged applications) or wait, considering the situation where they start processing my application before I have a chance to upload new passport and they find the old passport in a cancelled state.


If your daughter passport has less then 6 months validity left on the date of the grant, the CO may ask you to renew it and will then only give the grant
Do you want to take that risk ?
You can upload the new passport details once you get it in hand
Before that nothing is required 

Cheers


----------



## expataususer (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi all,

I got a CO contact today asking for more details pertaining to Employment: *'Evidence of employment: Tax Returns + Group Certificates + Superannuation for each employer you are claiming points.

Evidence to include:
● contracts
● pay slips
● tax returns
● group certificates
● superannuation information.'*

I had only submitted experience letters which seems insufficient. I worked with 4 companies out of which first one was closed so it's not possible for me to get any kind of Salary slips or contract from them. I have Form 16 and ITR Acknowledgement of this company.

For second company, I have few salary slips with details about salary paid, salary breakage and bank account where it's been submitted.

For the third company, I don't have any salary slips and owners are refusing to pay salary slips or any other document/s.

And I'm currently working with the fourth company till date.

The salary from all those 4 companies were/are credited to one single bank account. I have got bank statement arranged as well. Apart from bank statement, I have tax returns(7 out of 10 years). Form 16 showing TDS deductions for first two companies.

Lastly, kindly let me know as well if I may highlight the columns showing salary credited in the bank statement for quick reference.

TIA


----------



## harsha.thejas (Jul 2, 2017)

expataususer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got a CO contact today asking for more details pertaining to Employment: *'Evidence of employment: Tax Returns + Group Certificates + Superannuation for each employer you are claiming points.
> 
> ...


Submit whatever you have to show the employment proof. You can submit the following docs:
Payslips, tax details, promotion letters, hike letters, appreciation letters, appointment letter, relieving letters, PF statements, bank statements.

You do not need to highlight the salary credit entries, but you can just upload the pages which show the salary credit.


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

Chinny50 said:


> Hi guys,
> First of all, congratulations to everyone that have received their grants, and good luck to those of us still waiting.
> I just have a random question. Is it necessary to upload scans of passport pages with stamps/visa of countries visited, even if these were in old and expired passports.


Hello NB, and others, can anyone please suggest something. My question kinda got lost in the other page.
Thanks


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

Hello everyone,
I've been following this thread from last one year but never posted here. Yesterday I was very depressed when I somehow ended up here and after reading your comments, I realised that I'm not the only one.
I just wanna thank to all off you out there for sharing such feelings, I hope everyone get their grant soon.
By the way my timeline is here

Invitation 14th of November
Lodge 8th of December
CO contacted 4th june replied same day
Now waiting 😔


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

expataususer said:


> Thanks PrettyIsotonic for quick reply. I didn't submit bank statement however going to submit now. Let me know if I can highlight the columns associated with salary in the bank statement(it will be around 50 pages bank statement).
> 
> The first company is closed however I will get salary slips from other companies. Do I need to submit all salary slips because the number may reach above 100 considering 10 years of experience?
> 
> ...


Some applicants have highlighted their bank statements without any adverse effects reported, personally I didn't.

Don't let the volume of evidence stop you from uploading it, you are paying a hefty visa application fee for DHA to scrutinize your claims - so if you have it and it would aid your application - I would upload it. 

I included every single payslip, and the corresponding bank statements to show salary credit - I had hundreds of pages of each.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Chinny50 said:


> Hi guys,
> First of all, congratulations to everyone that have received their grants, and good luck to those of us still waiting.
> I just have a random question. Is it necessary to upload scans of passport pages with stamps/visa of countries visited, even if these were in old and expired passports.


Do note I lodged my visa back in Aug 2018 - but I only uploaded the bio page for my current passport at the time. The majority of my travel wasn't reflected in entry/exist stamps too, but I still declared it all in Form 80. 

I vaguely remember on the visa application form being able to declare that I have had previous passports, but I ticked the box that said something to the effect "I don't recall / have forgotten my past passport details".


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

About all the discussions surrounding highlighting bank statements: if it were in a court of law, such a document would be termed as "inadmissible" because of being "tampered" with. Sure it has been accepted for visa applications numerous times, but honestly, it is not really required. Case officers are wise enough to understand a bank statement and distinguish between "debit" and "credit" columns in a bank statement. Also, you may end up obfuscating something else during this highlighting process and end up with a CO request for a clear copy of the said document.

I have been through the process myself with more than 14 years of personal bank statements and more than 4 years of my business account statements (I was a freelancer), and I did not highlight anything; many I know did not either. I've never seen a CO request for "highlighted" statements.


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

Deadpoolll said:


> Hello everyone,
> I've been following this thread from last one year but never posted here. Yesterday I was very depressed when I somehow ended up here and after reading your comments, I realised that I'm not the only one.
> I just wanna thank to all off you out there for sharing such feelings, I hope everyone get their grant soon.
> By the way my timeline is here
> ...


Hang in there mate, they are doing extremely well with 190 applications, especially in the last week. There are only very few of us left from December applicants. What was the CO contact for?


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Do note I lodged my visa back in Aug 2018 - but I only uploaded the bio page for my current passport at the time. The majority of my travel wasn't reflected in entry/exist stamps too, but I still declared it all in Form 80.
> 
> I vaguely remember on the visa application form being able to declare that I have had previous passports, but I ticked the box that said something to the effect "I don't recall / have forgotten my past passport details".


Thanks for your response. Much appreciated.


----------



## Rising Star (Jul 22, 2019)

and my day arrived as well!

country of origin: Italy

190 Victoria
233211 Civil engineering
75 points (30 age + 20 phd + 10 IELTS + 5 study requirement + 5 specific discipline + 5 state sponsorship)
onshore

VIC Nomination - 24 Feb 2019
lodgement - 7th Mar 2019
medicals -19th mar 2019

direct grant - 18th october 2019


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Chinny50 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First of all, congratulations to everyone that have received their grants, and good luck to those of us still waiting.
> 
> I just have a random question. Is it necessary to upload scans of passport pages with stamps/visa of countries visited, even if these were in old and expired passports.


I definitely recommend you to scan them all or at least what you declared in the Form 80. If the file is too big, just compress or split it.

My second CO contact was asking for a missing stamp .

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

Rising Star said:


> and my day arrived as well!
> 
> country of origin: Italy
> 
> ...



Congratulations buddy!! Enjoy the moment  Happy for you!!


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi There,

I have received a CO contact recently and have responded to the CO with the appropriate documents.

My question is how would I know to which team my CO belongs to.

All I can get from my ImmiAccount is that his name is Kelly and his position number is xxxxxxxx.

Before someone says that it really doesn't matter, I would like to put it out here that this question is just out of curiocity.

I see in myimmitracker that most guys have update the CO team's name like Adelaide, Brisbane etc. and so want to know if this was something that was available in the past or if I can find it out too...

Regards,
Manu.

Anzsco : 262111
Points : 80
ITA SS : 5th Nov 2018
ITA VISA : 14th Jan 2019
Lodgement : 13th Feb 2019
CO Contact : 25th Sep 2019
Responded : 25th Sep 2019
Status : Waiting


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

davidng said:


> I definitely recommend you to scan them all or at least what you declared in the Form 80. If the file is too big, just compress or split it.
> 
> My second CO contact was asking for a missing stamp
> 
> ...


For real? Wow, thanks for the info. I'll do my best to avoid any unnecessary co contact. The wait is long enough already.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

manu14143 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I have received a CO contact recently and have responded to the CO with the appropriate documents.
> 
> ...


It is in their email signature or in the footer of the pdf file that was attached. If it isn't there for you, don't stress much- it just means that this particular CO has chosen to have a different email signature.


----------



## Silas91 (Sep 19, 2017)

DDouza said:


> 80% payslips and bank statements definitely sound enough. However if you have appointment letters, increment letters, bonus letters, should add to your benefit and no reason for doubt.



Hi DDouza, 

Thank you for your opinions! Yes, I also have those letters as well! Will do it, too. 

Thanks, 
Silas


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manu14143 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I have received a CO contact recently and have responded to the CO with the appropriate documents.
> 
> ...


Over curiosity killed the cat
Adelaide and Brisbane are not names of teams, they are names of cities 
All visa applications are processed only In these 2 cities 

Cheers


----------



## KTB (Mar 4, 2018)

I am a silent member of this group and happy to share that we a family of 3 have received our grant. Thank you all for your informative updates and suggestions which helped us survive this waiting period. 

ANZSCO Code 261111
SS: NSW
Offshore
Score: 75+5 = 80.
PTE Score: 20
Lodgement date: 15 Jan 2019
CO contact: 13th Aug 2019 for further emp evidence due to no bank statements.
Grant date: 16th October 2019.
IED: 16th October 2020.

Wishing everyone else a speedy grant.


----------



## kbm071 (May 1, 2019)

*Is there anyone who got invited by NSW 190 today?*

This month's round should be today according to the pattern they have done it this year, but it seems so silent..


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

Aditya.bjaj

It was mostly regarding my job and proof of working there, nothing complicated though.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

KTB said:


> I am a silent member of this group and happy to share that we a family of 3 have received our grant. Thank you all for your informative updates and suggestions which helped us survive this waiting period.
> 
> ANZSCO Code 261111
> SS: NSW
> ...


Congratulations!!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

@darwinonshore - Anything from your side ??


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Nothing yet 😞 I can not understand in which sequence they Are working on December applicants. Hopefully we get our grants on weekend 🙂


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I got My 190 NSW grant today for family of 3

Visa lodged:April 29 2019
Points:75+5

Regards,
bnetkunt

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ROYRAJU135 (Dec 24, 2017)

Friends,,
I got CO for PCC from Oman and India. I had submitted both before during visa application.

Indian PCC- Got on 17-10-2019

Oman PCC- required by DIBP as per the VISA/ID card name which was included with my father's full name but not as per passport, ie: for example my name is JOHN SAM and they required it as JOHN SAM SAMSON GEORGE KUTTY(my father full name)- The initial PCC got from Oman was as per name in Passport ie; JOHN SAM.
I requested again to ROP-Oman and they have issued only JOHN SAM SAMSON. 
How I can respond to DIBP with this newly issued PCC, as their requirement is as JOHN SAM SAMSON GEORGE KUTTY.


----------



## preeti03 (Nov 24, 2018)

Hi everyone,
I have a question regarding my application.
I had 1 France visa (expired) and another Canada visa (valid till May 2020) stamped on my passport but I have never traveled to any of these.
Still do I need to provide the scan copy of these 2 pages as well in the document list of my application

Code: 261313
Point including SS: 80
Lodge Date: 4th June 2019


----------



## falcon77 (Sep 19, 2019)

Congratulations..!! What is your job code?


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

bnetkunt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got My 190 NSW grant today for family of 3
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## bnetkunt (May 2, 2017)

falcon77 said:


> Congratulations..!! What is your job code?


261313

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

preeti03 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have a question regarding my application.
> I had 1 France visa (expired) and another Canada visa (valid till May 2020) stamped on my passport but I have never traveled to any of these.
> Still do I need to provide the scan copy of these 2 pages as well in the document list of my application
> ...


I have not provided them the photocopy or scan of the visas stamped on my passport, only the list of countries I have visited - dates I reached the country and dates I left. It was almost as though, every step outside the country of residence was monitored. 


I didnt have any CO for it.


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

Deadpoolll said:


> Aditya.bjaj
> 
> It was mostly regarding my job and proof of working there, nothing complicated though.


 Same for me, additional proof of onshore employment. May be they are doing employment verification for our applications, I crossed ten months today.. part of the ten percent now. Woohoo


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

Darwin onshore said:


> Nothing yet 😞 I can not understand in which sequence they Are working on December applicants. Hopefully we get our grants on weekend 🙂


 Exactly, no pattern at all. So many CO contacts post June / July have gotten their grants (happy for them), so definitely they are not going by lodgement date. Hopefully this weekend they clear all December applications.. hehe


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

I even do not have any employment points I am just a university graduate I am not sure what they are verifying 😞
Date of lodgement: 20 dec
Co contact : 9 July


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

NB said:


> Over curiosity killed the cat
> 
> Adelaide and Brisbane are not names of teams, they are names of cities
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info NB.

Good for me. I am not a cat let alone The Cat.

Cheers..

Anzsco : 262111
Points : 80
ITA SS : 5th Nov 2018
ITA VISA : 14th Jan 2019
Lodgement : 13th Feb 2019
CO Contact : 25th Sep 2019
Responded : 25th Sep 2019
Status : Waiting


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

KTB said:


> I am a silent member of this group and happy to share that we a family of 3 have received our grant. Thank you all for your informative updates and suggestions which helped us survive this waiting period.
> 
> ANZSCO Code 261111
> SS: NSW
> ...


Congratulations KTB..

Very happy for you..

Anzsco : 262111
Points : 80
ITA SS : 5th Nov 2018
ITA VISA : 14th Jan 2019
Lodgement : 13th Feb 2019
CO Contact : 25th Sep 2019
Responded : 25th Sep 2019
Status : Waiting


----------



## Claire_Ma (Oct 12, 2019)

My lodgement date was 25/03. Seeing April grants is kinda ‘pain’ for me.


----------



## chongchien (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi all, just want to update that my family of 4 have received our grant today! thanks for all who contributed to this forum! thanks to NB who definitely always answers when he can!

Occupation: Accountant
Lodgement date: 2 March 2019
Direct grant: 18 Oct 2019


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Darwin onshore said:


> Nothing yet 😞 I can not understand in which sequence they Are working on December applicants. Hopefully we get our grants on weekend 🙂


Tomorrow is planned maintenance 😒😑 so I donot think any movement will be seen


----------



## shanthosh.nk (Oct 22, 2018)

Claire_Ma said:


> My lodgement date was 25/03. Seeing April grants is kinda â€˜painâ€ for me.


Mine 15/03. You're not alone.
Agreed that waiting is excruciating... But there's no escape, hope to hear good news.

Meanwhile, Could someone pls confirm sender of their grant mail Id.From which Id you ll get notified.

Is it 
1. [email protected]
2. [email protected]

Whether application status will change in skill select or immiaccount.



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

chongchien said:


> Hi all, just want to update that my family of 4 have received our grant today! thanks for all who contributed to this forum! thanks to NB who definitely always answers when he can!
> 
> Occupation: Accountant
> Lodgement date: 2 March 2019
> Direct grant: 18 Oct 2019


Congratulations Chong....

Anzsco : 262111
Points : 80
ITA SS : 5th Nov 2018
ITA VISA : 14th Jan 2019
Lodgement : 13th Feb 2019
CO Contact : 25th Sep 2019
Responded : 25th Sep 2019
Status : Waiting


----------



## Claire_Ma (Oct 12, 2019)

shanthosh.nk said:


> Claire_Ma said:
> 
> 
> > My lodgement date was 25/03. Seeing April grants is kinda â€˜painâ€ for me
> ...


I know your feeling haha. I’m happy to wait a bit longer as long as I can receive my grant, but the only concern now is that I cannot focus on other things....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shanthosh.nk said:


> Mine 15/03. You're not alone.
> Agreed that waiting is excruciating... But there's no escape, hope to hear good news.
> 
> Meanwhile, Could someone pls confirm sender of their grant mail Id.From which Id you ll get notified.
> ...


The grant email will come from homeaffairs 

The status will first change in Immiaccount to finalised and after a few days in Skillselect


Cheers


----------



## shanthosh.nk (Oct 22, 2018)

NB said:


> The grant email will come from homeaffairs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your prompt response NB. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## venki5725 (Oct 18, 2019)

*VAC2 payment requested*

Hi All,

Today received CO contact requesting to make VAC2 payment since I had not provided English proficiency report for my wife. 

Want to know usually how long will it take for the Grant after making VAC2 payment(made VAC2 payment today) ?


My case details are as below:
EOI - 19th Mar 2018
PTE - 20 points - 23rd Sep 2018 (had 10 points from IELTS while submitting EOI)
Date of pre-invite from NSW - 18th Jan 2019
Date of Invite from NSW – 12th Feb 2019
Visa application submission in Immiaccount – 20th Mar 2019
PCC completion date – 14th Feb 2019
Medicals completion date – 3rd Apr 2019
CO contact date - 18th Oct 2019

Thanks in advance,

Regards
Venkatesh


----------



## zero3200 (Sep 25, 2019)

Aditya.bajaj said:


> Same for me, additional proof of onshore employment. May be they are doing employment verification for our applications, I crossed ten months today.. part of the ten percent now. Woohoo


Are you claiming any points for your onshore employment?


----------



## faisalali10 (Nov 15, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I got co contact 
Lodgment date 3th May

Asking for name change evidence.

Basically my family name changed from birth. Also since I’m a Saudi resident, residency ID and bank statement has my current family name spelled little differently like instead of a double ‘aa’ it’s an single ‘a’.

I already declared all of that and provided the following evidence during my application lodgment:

-Affidavit signed by a lawyer explaining my birth family name change and the different family name spelling in some Saudi documents. Declaring all these names belong to me and the family name in my passport is the current and official one.
-Birth certificate showing previous family
-resident ID and bank statement showing different spelling for my last name.

Not sure what other evidence I’m supposed to provide? Any advice?


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

venki5725 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From my observation on MyImmi, if you are lucky enough , the next day to one week.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

davidng said:


> From my observation on MyImmi, if you are lucky enough , the next day to one week.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


hey wht forum 80 evidence did co asked u can u please share


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

faisalali10 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I got co contact
> Lodgment date 3th May
> ...


Just merge all the evidence in 1 file and upload it again 
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venki5725 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today received CO contact requesting to make VAC2 payment since I had not provided English proficiency report for my wife.
> 
> ...


The grant used to happen very quickly earlier but now it’s anybody’s guess


Cheers


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

It seems DHA is processing visa applications of applicants with families. 

Whereas, in the past single applicant's file had priority over others. Just my assumption.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> It seems DHA is processing visa applications of applicants with families.
> 
> Whereas, in the past single applicant's file had priority over others. Just my assumption.


Baseless
The time taken for processing will depend on the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted 

Cheers


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

zero3200 said:


> Aditya.bajaj said:
> 
> 
> > Same for me, additional proof of onshore employment. May be they are doing employment verification for our applications, I crossed ten months today.. part of the ten percent now. Woohoo
> ...


 yes 5 points, added all documents now.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

nelutla said:


> hey wht forum 80 evidence did co asked u can u please share


All of you might not believe it, CO asked for a missing entry stamp , I need to scan that page and resubmitted it, I can't believe they could find a tiny bug  

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

davidng said:


> All of you might not believe it, CO asked for a missing entry stamp , I need to scan that page and resubmitted it, I can't believe they could find a tiny bug
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


oh my god really they are very keen


----------



## falcon77 (Sep 19, 2019)

@NB,

Is VAC2 applicable to spouse or any dependent member in the visa application?


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

venki5725 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today received CO contact requesting to make VAC2 payment since I had not provided English proficiency report for my wife.
> 
> ...


Please also let us know the timeline as mine will be going to be same.


----------



## pra7eek (May 28, 2019)

Is there anything called over-complicating the application by providing too many details and/or documents? Was just wondering... 

Sent from my SM-C900F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pra7eek said:


> Is there anything called over-complicating the application by providing too many details and/or documents? Was just wondering...
> 
> Sent from my SM-C900F using Tapatalk


As long as you don’t give details of the 100 metre dash and the karaoke competition that you won at the annual meet of the company, you cannot over complicate the case

Cheers


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi,

I remember I had read once that DHA checks linkedin profile as part of employment verification. Is there a way to upload a link of the profile? or they just search for the name?


----------



## hussdog (Sep 6, 2017)

Hope this weekend will be as good as the last one with many grants.


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

Someone said they are talking long time cuz they verify your documents and your case might be complex.. 
Tell me what's complex in my case, I studied here, did my Ielts exam here, did my Naati test here, worked here ?? What is rocket science in this case ??
Just the police clearance??
I lodge my application on 8th of dec (co contacted 4 june) and it's been more than 10 month's...
What are they verifying ?? DNA test ? I'm exhausted man, can't lease a house, can't get new car, even couldn't apply for a new mobile plan... 😔


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

hussdog said:


> Hope this weekend will be as good as the last one with many grants.


Yeah, it would be great if they keep working over this weekend 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Deadpoolll said:


> Someone said they are talking long time cuz they verify your documents and your case might be complex..
> 
> Tell me what's complex in my case, I studied here, did my Ielts exam here, did my Naati test here, worked here ?? What is rocket science in this case ??
> 
> ...


Many times I try to understand how DHA works but it's not an easy task. The only thing can convince me is bureaucratic 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

@Dead Poolll you are not alone . I am also very frustrated as well. I am also a Australian graduate living in Australia from a long time no employment points as well so as people said complex case and verifying documents take long time I cannot understand that how long it is take to verify Australian degree, PTE. Northern Territory do not have sponsership for 190 until unless you are long term NT resident which I am but you can see it’s been 10 months Now.


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

@Darwin Onshore

Bro I've literally seen some cases where people applied with us and get their grant in January,February. Some applied in march already getting their DG, inspite they are off shore, I'm really puzzled about the criteria of approving a particular case, while hundreds of previous cases are still pending. The first thing I do when I wake up every morning, I check my mail in the hope that this might be the day but everyday has the same story. I'm losing the charm.....


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

That’s very true I assume they are working today as well as 2 may 2029 applicant got grant this morning. I hope they work on December applicants as well!!


----------



## thetraveller (Jul 16, 2017)

Deadpoolll said:


> Someone said they are talking long time cuz they verify your documents and your case might be complex..
> Tell me what's complex in my case, I studied here, did my Ielts exam here, did my Naati test here, worked here ?? What is rocket science in this case ??
> Just the police clearance??
> I lodge my application on 8th of dec (co contacted 4 june) and it's been more than 10 month's...
> What are they verifying ?? DNA test ? I'm exhausted man, can't lease a house, can't get new car, even couldn't apply for a new mobile plan... ðŸ˜”


Same here :mad2:

Done my PTE here, working in Australia for last 3 years. 

Lodged 3rd Dec and contacted 3rd June.

Not sure why they taking so long.

Can i know your Occupation and total points ?


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Deadpoolll said:


> Someone said they are talking long time cuz they verify your documents and your case might be complex..
> 
> Tell me what's complex in my case, I studied here, did my Ielts exam here, did my Naati test here, worked here ?? What is rocket science in this case ??
> 
> ...


Did you travel much? Your travel history and nationality might play a role in how your case is processed. 

Mine took 10 months as well before grant so yours might just be around the corner.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## bilytea (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi everyone, first time post in this forum. Hope this info will help you in tracking your visa. 
---
General Accountant - offshore 80+5 - 190 NSW
Lodge visa 5 April 19- Direct Grant 16 Oct 19

Hope you get grant soon ! Cheers !


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

Anyone from march waiting still? Without any co contact?


----------



## Abh2017 (Oct 17, 2019)

sanjeevkumarrao said:


> Anyone from march waiting still? Without any co contact?


Yes 20/3/19 still nothing at all...


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

Darwin onshore said:


> @Dead Poolll you are not alone . I am also very frustrated as well. I am also a Australian graduate living in Australia from a long time no employment points as well so as people said complex case and verifying documents take long time I cannot understand that how long it is take to verify Australian degree, PTE. Northern Territory do not have sponsership for 190 until unless you are long term NT resident which I am but you can see it’s been 10 months Now.


Your post is making me upset although I applied recently only 2 months have passed.. I am also NT graduate, working here, living here for long time, did pte here, got married here, bought car here. My spouse also graduated with me here, working here, living here, did his pte here. apart from our passport & PCC all of the documents are from Australia. Lets see how long it takes for me as people are saying it depends on the complexity of the case. 

Wish you a speedy grant @darwin onshore


----------



## Claire_Ma (Oct 12, 2019)

sanjeevkumarrao said:


> Anyone from march waiting still? Without any co contact?


Yep...25/03


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

bilytea said:


> Hi everyone, first time post in this forum. Hope this info will help you in tracking your visa.
> ---
> General Accountant - offshore 80+5 - 190 NSW
> Lodge visa 5 April 19- Direct Grant 16 Oct 19
> ...


That's great story and big success !!
Many congratulations..


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

bilytea said:


> Hi everyone, first time post in this forum. Hope this info will help you in tracking your visa.
> ---
> General Accountant - offshore 80+5 - 190 NSW
> Lodge visa 5 April 19- Direct Grant 16 Oct 19
> ...


Congrats. Enjoy 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

bilytea said:


> Hi everyone, first time post in this forum. Hope this info will help you in tracking your visa.
> ---
> General Accountant - offshore 80+5 - 190 NSW
> Lodge visa 5 April 19- Direct Grant 16 Oct 19
> ...


Congratulations! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr 12 (Apr 8, 2016)

yes, I am. lodged on 11 March.


----------



## Dr 12 (Apr 8, 2016)

sanjeevkumarrao said:


> Anyone from march waiting still? Without any co contact?


I lodged on 11 March. No CO contact or DG yet


----------



## harpt (Jul 24, 2018)

Anyone waiting grant from march first week from WA state?


----------



## Abh2017 (Oct 17, 2019)

Claire_Ma said:


> sanjeevkumarrao said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone from march waiting still? Without any co contact?
> ...


Still waiting...20/3/19


----------



## yusufa (Oct 19, 2019)

Hi Everyone,
I got CO contact today and my lodgement is 07/05/2019.
CO asked my military service details and my partner's functional English details as well as evidence of the relationship.
My partner studied here in Australia 1-year full-time bachelor degree (she did credit transfer from Germany and study here in Australia 2 semester- 1 year and award a degree)
CO asked: You have claimed functional english on the basis of one year Australian study.
Functional english claimed under this criteria requires a minium of two years Australain
study. Please provide alternative evidence of functional english.
In the document checklist, there are 2 criteria which prove the functional english 
● you have successfully completed, in Australia, at least one year of full-time or equivalent
part-time study towards a degree, higher degree, diploma, or associate diploma at an
institution or institutions where all the instruction was conducted in English.
● you hold an award (being a degree, higher degree, diploma or trade certificate) that
required at least two years of full-time study or training and all instruction (including
instruction received in other courses for which you were allowed credit) for that award
was conducted in English.
I don't know why her functional English does not fall under 1-year full-time Australia study requirements.
Comments are more than welcome.
Thanks

State:WA
Occupation: Mechanical Engineer
Onshore, 65 points inc state nomination
Lodgement date:07/05/2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yusufa said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I got CO contact today and my lodgement is 07/05/2019.
> CO asked my military service details and my partner's functional English details as well as evidence of the relationship.
> My partner studied here in Australia 1-year full-time bachelor degree (she did credit transfer from Germany and study here in Australia 2 semester- 1 year and award a degree)
> ...


Your partner has claimed credit for the course so she will fall under the 2 year rule
You should not have claimed credit if you wanted to fall under the 1 year rule
Try to give the IELTS or PTEA test as she probably would not have studied in an English medium school in Germany 
Even if this is not possible, then pay the VAC2 fees of about 5000 AUD

Cheers


----------



## prandood (Feb 13, 2019)

Dr 12 said:


> I lodged on 11 March. No CO contact or DG yet


Me too - 10th March NSW

Have noticed no ICT BA from March got contact / grant, a bit strange.


----------



## Shiveta (May 30, 2019)

Can anybody please tell .... What is the meaning of status being shown as Application under process. Does it mean that the case has been picked by a CO or not.
Thx


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shiveta said:


> Can anybody please tell .... What is the meaning of status being shown as Application under process. Does it mean that the case has been picked by a CO or not.
> Thx


Most probably a co has looked at your case

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf

Cheers


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

sanjeevkumarrao said:


> Anyone from march waiting still? Without any co contact?


According to immitracker, aroud 60% of the March applicants still haven't been contacted or granted. It seems that DHA are working on many applications in parallel and they finalize cases with high variation of processing times.


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

hamidd said:


> sanjeevkumarrao said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone from march waiting still? Without any co contact?
> ...


 can you please share this data for December and November as well?


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Aditya.bajaj said:


> can you please share this data for December and November as well?


Here is the data of last year:








If you want the see the report on immitracker, you can go to this link and you can drill through any period you want to see the details:

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/tra...0/analytics/statuses-by-month-of-submission-1

You will need to have an account on immitracker to be able to view the report.


----------



## ebrubb (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi Yusuf,

Have no idea about English exam. 
But you also mentioned 'CO asked my military service details'. Is it because you haven't submit them before or did they ask for an extra doc? 
I have submitted my husband's documents and wondered if they want something else? 

Thanks and good luck. 



yusufa said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I got CO contact today and my lodgement is 07/05/2019.
> CO asked my military service details and my partner's functional English details as well as evidence of the relationship.
> My partner studied here in Australia 1-year full-time bachelor degree (she did credit transfer from Germany and study here in Australia 2 semester- 1 year and award a degree)
> ...


----------



## Neeru (Dec 18, 2018)

prandood said:


> Me too - 10th March NSW
> 
> Have noticed no ICT BA from March got contact / grant, a bit strange.


I have got DG and my code is ICA BA. Immitracker in general has ~3-5% of data which is overall a good indicator of processing speed.


----------



## shanthosh.nk (Oct 22, 2018)

sanjeevkumarrao said:


> Anyone from march waiting still? Without any co contact?


Yes 15/03

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## prandood (Feb 13, 2019)

Neeru said:


> I have got DG and my code is ICA BA. Immitracker in general has ~3-5% of data which is overall a good indicator of processing speed.


Cool, so your lodgement date is in March? Which day?


----------



## Dxb21 (Feb 25, 2019)

Anyone knowing about any social group of candidates who have got grant .let me know ... would love to join as this group forum are really helpful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neeru (Dec 18, 2018)

prandood said:


> Cool, so your lodgement date is in March? Which day?


Yes 29th march 2019


----------



## sahilgarg (Nov 27, 2017)

Hey guys, got a grant for 190 visa NSW on Oct 18; looking to connect with folks (on WhatsApp etc) who're planning to travel to Sydney


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

sahilgarg said:


> Hey guys, got a grant for 190 visa NSW on Oct 18; looking to connect with folks (on WhatsApp etc) who're planning to travel to Sydney


Congratulations! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

sahilgarg said:


> Hey guys, got a grant for 190 visa NSW on Oct 18; looking to connect with folks (on WhatsApp etc) who're planning to travel to Sydney


Congrats, what's your timeline?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

I have two questions on 190 invitations. 

For 189, invitations are usually issued on the 11th day of every month. 


1. Can 190 invitations be issued at any time? 
2. Do points still matter if a particular state decides to nominate my application?


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

denominator said:


> I have two questions on 190 invitations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes to both 1 & 2

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

DDouza said:


> Yes to both 1 & 2


I'm not clear on #2. 

Say, a state decides to nominate me. The state will liaise with the DHA and an ITA will then be issued, right? Or will the DHA screen applicants based on points again?

I understand 189 completely. But I don't understand how 190 invitations are issued.


----------



## paras1484 (Apr 25, 2017)

States only nominate those candidates from the pool who have the highest number of points.


----------



## paras1484 (Apr 25, 2017)

In other words, if your application points are not in the top tier then the states will never choose to nominate you in the first place. Unless you have an occupation skill that's already scarce, hope it makes sense.


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

paras1484 said:


> In other words, if your application points are not in the top tier then the states will never choose to nominate you in the first place. Unless you have an occupation skill that's already scarce, hope it makes sense.


After a state nominates me, my points won't matter anymore, will it?

Just asking because I've read that the nominating state just gives 5 points and I used to think that the DHA would select from the pool again (with added 5 points). 

I think I'm starting to get a good picture now.

As far as I understand now, DHA gives specific quota to every state and every state has the autonomy to select applicants from the pool in any manner that they wish to.


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

denominator said:


> After a state nominates me, my points won't matter anymore, will it?
> 
> Just asking because I've read that the nominating state just gives 5 points and I used to think that the DHA would select from the pool again (with added 5 points).
> 
> ...


You're right. Once you're nominated by a state, points don't matter anymore. You'll have to prove the points claimed already in your visa application.


----------



## Dxb21 (Feb 25, 2019)

abhishekshroff said:


> For all of those expecting a grant in 2019




I got my grant but looking for any forum where we can discuss on things to do after grant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

paras1484 said:


> States only nominate those candidates from the pool who have the highest number of points.


It's not true for all states. Some states follow case by case basis, for example NT. Each state has their own policy. 

Regards


----------



## zero3200 (Sep 25, 2019)

Hi fellows, I have submitted my 190 application last month, but I am going back to hong kong for two weeks in December and will also visit Taiwan for a few days. My question is do I have to submit a new Form 80 after I come back or inform the DoHA about these trips?

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zero3200 said:


> Hi fellows, I have submitted my 190 application last month, but I am going back to hong kong for two weeks in December and will also visit Taiwan for a few days. My question is do I have to submit a new Form 80 after I come back or inform the DoHA about these trips?
> 
> Regards


You don’t need to submit a new form 80
Just use the update us link in the Immiaccount and give your travel details
Frankly it’s not required as the trip is too short

Cheers


----------



## amitroy2019 (Oct 20, 2019)

Hi,
M new here. I want know how will apply pr for Australia.
M 34 yrs old, I have more than 9 yrs sales and marketing experience in banking and financial sector. M from India.


----------



## amitroy2019 (Oct 20, 2019)

How will apply ?


----------



## wandererstyle (May 1, 2018)

amitroy2019 said:


> How will apply ?


If you managed to reach here, the very first two sticky threads says "read here first". You should read those to get acquainted to the process and check if you are eligible or not. 


Link below. 


https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...share_fid=114200&share_type=t&link_source=app

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## amitroy2019 (Oct 20, 2019)

wandererstyle said:


> amitroy2019 said:
> 
> 
> > How will apply ?
> ...


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

Seems like no one get their grant this week


----------



## amitroy2019 (Oct 20, 2019)

Deadpoolll said:


> Seems like no one get their grant this week


How will check skills occupenational list


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amitroy2019 said:


> Hi,
> M new here. I want know how will apply pr for Australia.
> M 34 yrs old, I have more than 9 yrs sales and marketing experience in banking and financial sector. M from India.


This is where you start

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Cheers


----------



## A.Solomon (Sep 21, 2019)

Claire_Ma said:


> Are you serious?? Mine was 25/03/2019 and I have not heard anything yet 😂😂


don't worry, you will get it very soon


----------



## May 2018 (May 3, 2019)

Hello experts
Need some help,
My application is in process from 17 months 24May 2018, Cook, offshore due to s48 bar,,status received, no CO contact.

I contacted DHA last week and after holding me 15 mins she confirmed that my application is in process, case officer is waiting for checks from any department, I submitted 5 years of pay slips, group certificate, tax returns, bank statements, ATO tax return statements, my study is In AUS, skill is in AUS, experience is in AUS, PTE is in AUS, so now I couldn’t understand why they are taking so long for checks.

If someone is working on my application why status is still received, should be further assessment, she told me that some time case officers don’t press on the status change button but they are working on it.

Couldn’t understand what’s happening plz help is it happened with some earlier, or some one heard that DHA take that long time too without any contact, and status stay received till 17 months.
Thanks


----------



## some2609 (May 5, 2017)

May 2018 said:


> Hello experts
> Need some help,
> My application is in process from 17 months 24May 2018, Cook, offshore due to s48 bar,,status received, no CO contact.
> 
> ...


Understand your frustration - a lot of us are in the same boat. The status 'Received' means that the CO is still going through your application. The processing time really depends on the complexity of the case. But, hang in there you'll hear something real soon.

FYI, 'Further Assessment' status kicks in once you provide the additional information that the CO has contacted you for.

Hope this helps.

Best,
Some2609


----------



## some2609 (May 5, 2017)

Hey everyone,

I had a quick question: Has anyone got a CO contact in the last couple of months (or more)? I'm wondering if the maximum Global Processing Time is inclusive of the time taken by the CO to process the additional information you've provided when asked for.

Best,
Some2609


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

Was checking immitracker there's this guy who is offshore
He lodge on 8th of june
Granted 19 oct
I mean wtf


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Deadpoolll said:


> Was checking immitracker there's this guy who is offshore
> He lodge on 8th of june
> Granted 19 oct
> I mean wtf[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

May 2018 said:


> Hello experts
> Need some help,
> My application is in process from 17 months 24May 2018, Cook, offshore due to s48 bar,,status received, no CO contact.
> 
> ...


While studying or working in Australia, did you ever have a dispute with DHA ?

Cheers


----------



## SD008 (Aug 20, 2019)

What the hell is happening, they have started processing June applications now. Major chunk from March and April are still waiting. 

And why almost all the cases getting processed after Feb are from Offshore only.


----------



## Claire_Ma (Oct 12, 2019)

No idea at the moment... I thought the department should at least process cases by the timeline.... but now I saw them jump to May/June cases. Lodgement 25/03


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

@Darwin Onshore 
Bro not only this but there are so many applicant on immitracker and migrationdesk who are getting approval within 6 months. Most of them are from april. This just pissed me off, I really want to punch someone


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Deadpoolll said:


> @Darwin Onshore
> Bro not only this but there are so many applicant on immitracker and migrationdesk who are getting approval within 6 months. Most of them are from april. This just pissed me off, I really want to punch someone


Have you lodge complain/ feedback ?


----------



## deepak4388 (May 14, 2019)

Thats the frustration. I being a 189 applicant dont even see any processing in this month. Not sure what these guys are up to.


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

@Darwin onshore
How can we complain about this scenario ?? I don't even know if this exist


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Deadpoolll said:


> @Darwin onshore
> How can we complain about this scenario ?? I don't even know if this exist


Lodge a complain/ feedback on the immigration website. I donot think that this will put any impact on immigration but just a little push towards our applications.


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

@Darwin onshore
Make sense, I'm gonna do it straightaway


----------



## meysams20 (May 22, 2019)

It seems that they are choosing by the application code, who has an application code with high demand in market will get his visa sooner. But this is not fair at all


----------



## girishsg.ba (Jun 6, 2018)

Hey Dec 2018 applicants,
After my application clocked 10months, had given a feedback and received as below from DHA.
Is this the standard reply received whoever contacted via feedback link? Jus checking if their 15days SLA is actually reliable.
-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
Feedback on our processes and services is important and we thank you for bringing this matter to our attention.



This matter has been referred to the relevant business area for action. We aim to provide a response within 15 working days of this email


----------



## rmk3 (Oct 21, 2019)

meysams20 said:


> It seems that they are choosing by the application code, who has an application code with high demand in market will get his visa sooner. But this is not fair at all


So frustrating bro :tsk:.. and I think they are going with their Chaos Code and not by Application Code


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

girishsg.ba said:


> Hey Dec 2018 applicants,
> After my application clocked 10months, had given a feedback and received as below from DHA.
> Is this the standard reply received whoever contacted via feedback link? Jus checking if their 15days SLA is actually reliable.
> -*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> ...


It was suggestion or complain ?


----------



## girishsg.ba (Jun 6, 2018)

It was complaint


Su_Shri said:


> girishsg.ba said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Dec 2018 applicants,
> ...


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

one more grant on June 6 (immitracker).


----------



## Abh2017 (Oct 17, 2019)

One of my friend not on this forum got it approved in 10 months, 190, NSW, Chef, approved on 20/10/2019.....


----------



## Abh2017 (Oct 17, 2019)

I had an over stay for about 3 days but got bridging E while in Australia after telling them the scenario and mistake done by my agent and then exited the country and lodged on 20/3/19
Does the overstay now affect my lodgement ?


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

Seriously I can't understand the patter under DoHA's grant these days. Why did they stop issuing grants for Feb/ March & start processing May-June application now.


----------



## falcon77 (Sep 19, 2019)

Hi Experts,

I've been a silent observer on this forum. I've a query about VAC2.
Is VAC2 applicable only to spouse or any dependent above 18yrs? Appreciate your views on the same.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

falcon77 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I've been a silent observer on this forum. I've a query about VAC2.
> Is VAC2 applicable only to spouse or any dependent above 18yrs? Appreciate your views on the same.
> ...


Can you even add a dependent above 18 years in your application ?

Cheers


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

vyrarchz said:


> Seriously I can't understand the patter under DoHA's grant these days. Why did they stop issuing grants for Feb/ March & start processing May-June application now.


No wonder if they start September and October from next week 😐


----------



## falcon77 (Sep 19, 2019)

NB said:


> Can you even add a dependent above 18 years in your application ?
> 
> Cheers


Dependent Parents?


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

Abh2017 said:


> One of my friend not on this forum got it approved in 10 months, 190, NSW, Chef, approved on 20/10/2019.....


can you please provide the details on how many points your friend had?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

falcon77 said:


> Dependent Parents?


I do not know whom you are adding
You asked a question 
I was responding to that . I have no query of my own 

Cheers


----------



## coolrt (Jan 5, 2019)

um.heygau said:


> No wonder if they start September and October from next week 😐


That would be quite exciting


----------



## falcon77 (Sep 19, 2019)

NB said:


> Can you even add a dependent above 18 years in your application ?
> 
> Cheers





NB said:


> I do not know whom you are adding
> You asked a question
> I was responding to that . I have no query of my own
> 
> Cheers


Apologies if i wasn't clear.I'm adding more details.
I've included my father in the application. He is speech impaired. The same has been mentioned in the application. 
My query was, will he be subjected to VAC2 charges for not speaking English? Will the medical condition supersede VAC2 in this case?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

falcon77 said:


> Apologies if i wasn't clear.I'm adding more details.
> I've included my father in the application. He is speech impaired. The same has been mentioned in the application.
> My query was, will he be subjected to VAC2 charges for not speaking English? Will the medical condition supersede VAC2 in this case?
> 
> Thanks


You cannot include your parents in your application
File a form 1023 and remove your father ASAP
Else you will unnecessarily have to get his pcc and medicals done and at the end of the day not even get his grant

Cheers


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

@NB

Have you seen any post from anyone after complaint.




girishsg.ba said:


> Hey Dec 2018 applicants,
> After my application clocked 10months, had given a feedback and received as below from DHA.
> Is this the standard reply received whoever contacted via feedback link? Jus checking if their 15days SLA is actually reliable.
> -*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> ...


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

One grant reported an hour ago for civil engineering code from Iran for lodgement date 19th June. Grant issued in 124 days .. really not sure by which algorithm the cases are getting picked and grant getting issued. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## May 2018 (May 3, 2019)

Hi NB,
I never had any dispute with DHA till now fist 3 years student, then 4 years on 457 visa, after till now bridging visa a, don’t really understand the reason of delay, my 190 offshore due to s48 bar and my case is in Federal Court which is normal by law I think, got clear police clearance till today , 
What can I do?
Plz help


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

fromncr said:


> One grant reported an hour ago for civil engineering code from Iran for lodgement date 19th June. Grant issued in 124 days .. really not sure by which algorithm the cases are getting picked and grant getting issued.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Seriously..God knows what they are doing..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

May 2018 said:


> Hi NB,
> I never had any dispute with DHA till now fist 3 years student, then 4 years on 457 visa, after till now bridging visa a, don’t really understand the reason of delay, my 190 offshore due to s48 bar and my case is in Federal Court which is normal by law I think, got clear police clearance till today ,
> What can I do?
> Plz help


There you have it 
you have a case in the court against the DHA I presume
So it’s immaterial whether you have the pcc or not
It’s not a fair world
Every action has consequences 

Cheers


----------



## Madjamy21 (Jul 9, 2019)

fromncr said:


> One grant reported an hour ago for civil engineering code from Iran for lodgement date 19th June. Grant issued in 124 days .. really not sure by which algorithm the cases are getting picked and grant getting issued.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Very difficult to comprehend how they prioritize applications.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

NB said:


> May 2018 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB,
> ...


Have a case in federal court about visa is a normal thing for immigration so do not worry about it @ May 2018 
My husband also had a case in federal court as he got his rejection for his student visa extension and had a s48 bar same like you at the same I finished my studies and got my 485 graduate visa onshore for his vida I send him offshore and he applied 485 spouse visa from our home country and he got his 485 in 20 days as a offshore applicant so do not worry about that. S48 bad is not a argument or fight with immigration.


----------



## maybelle1234 (Mar 24, 2019)

I've been a silent reader and I would like to thank everyone who contributed to this forum. We just received our direct grant at 4pm NZ time today.
Lodgement date: 10 May 2019
IED: 21 October 2020
State: VIC
Profession: Registered Nurse


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

May 2018 said:


> Hello experts
> Need some help,
> My application is in process from 17 months 24May 2018, Cook, offshore due to s48 bar,,status received, no CO contact.
> 
> ...


Usually the status changes to further assessment after the applicant replies to CO contact. Definitely the long waiting is frustrating, but nothing more you can do. 

I have personally passed through the same. I got my grant after 11 months while the standard processing time was 4-6 months and then out of nowhere I received the grant.

best of luck!


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

girishsg.ba said:


> Hey Dec 2018 applicants,
> After my application clocked 10months, had given a feedback and received as below from DHA.
> Is this the standard reply received whoever contacted via feedback link? Jus checking if their 15days SLA is actually reliable.
> -*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> ...


It is a standard reply. I have got the same email and after several days received one more standard email says that processing times varies depends on each case and blah blah blah. Surprisingly, couple of weeks later, I got my grant.


----------



## kithoos (Dec 13, 2018)

Received PR for a family of 3. 2613, NSW. Lodged May 8, 2019, IED July 2020.

Was a silent observer of this forum and I must say that this has a wealth of information for people moving abroad. You will get answers to most of the questions, thanks to people who keep answering to the queries. You don't need any agents to submit your application unless your case is very complicated. I spent around a month to gather the documents and spent a week to name the files and arrange them properly. After submitting the application, I literally took NB's advice - forgot that I have applied for PR, never followed any trackers and very rarely visited this forum.

NB, I like the way you respond to questions. Please keep helping others. Its not a simple thing.

To all who are waiting - the grant will come in its own sweet time. Wait patiently. All the very best.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

kithoos said:


> Received PR for a family of 3. 2613, NSW. Lodged May 8, 2019, IED July 2020.
> 
> Was a silent observer of this forum and I must say that this has a wealth of information for people moving abroad. You will get answers to most of the questions, thanks to people who keep answering to the queries. You don't need any agents to submit your application unless your case is very complicated. I spent around a month to gather the documents and spent a week to name the files and arrange them properly. After submitting the application, I literally took NB's advice - forgot that I have applied for PR, never followed any trackers and very rarely visited this forum.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and all the very best for the journey forward!!


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

kithoos said:


> Received PR for a family of 3. 2613, NSW. Lodged May 8, 2019, IED July 2020.
> 
> Was a silent observer of this forum and I must say that this has a wealth of information for people moving abroad. You will get answers to most of the questions, thanks to people who keep answering to the queries. You don't need any agents to submit your application unless your case is very complicated. I spent around a month to gather the documents and spent a week to name the files and arrange them properly. After submitting the application, I literally took NB's advice - forgot that I have applied for PR, never followed any trackers and very rarely visited this forum.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## coolrt (Jan 5, 2019)

kithoos said:


> Received PR for a family of 3. 2613, NSW. Lodged May 8, 2019, IED July 2020.
> 
> Was a silent observer of this forum and I must say that this has a wealth of information for people moving abroad. You will get answers to most of the questions, thanks to people who keep answering to the queries. You don't need any agents to submit your application unless your case is very complicated. I spent around a month to gather the documents and spent a week to name the files and arrange them properly. After submitting the application, I literally took NB's advice - forgot that I have applied for PR, never followed any trackers and very rarely visited this forum.
> 
> ...


That's grt, cngrats..!! Is there any thread to follow for post invite procedures/steps to be done for the visa filing? :help:


----------



## ajinkya112 (Oct 21, 2019)

*Grant Received on Oct 17*

Hi Guys,

Our family of 3 received grant on 17th October. Thanks to all the members in this community you are selflessly helping others. All the best to ones who are waiting for the grant. Its around the corner.

================
ANZSCO: 261313
TIMELINES:
ACS: SEP 2017
PTE: FEB 2019
NSW PRE-INV: MARCH 2019
NSW INVITE: MARCH 2019
LODGE: 23rd APRIL 2019
DG: OCT 2019


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

kithoos said:


> Received PR for a family of 3. 2613, NSW. Lodged May 8, 2019, IED July 2020.
> 
> Was a silent observer of this forum and I must say that this has a wealth of information for people moving abroad. You will get answers to most of the questions, thanks to people who keep answering to the queries. You don't need any agents to submit your application unless your case is very complicated. I spent around a month to gather the documents and spent a week to name the files and arrange them properly. After submitting the application, I literally took NB's advice - forgot that I have applied for PR, never followed any trackers and very rarely visited this forum.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!

yes, "Wait Patiently" is the golden rule to follow after visa lodgement


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

ajinkya112 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Our family of 3 received grant on 17th October. Thanks to all the members in this community you are selflessly helping others. All the best to ones who are waiting for the grant. Its around the corner.
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## CRSB (Aug 11, 2018)

Congratulations!!


----------



## CRSB (Aug 11, 2018)

ajnewbie said:


> Congratulations and all the very best for the journey forward!!


Congratulations!!


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

ajinkya112 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

ajinkya112 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon77 (Sep 19, 2019)

NB said:


> You cannot include your parents in your application
> File a form 1023 and remove your father ASAP
> Else you will unnecessarily have to get his pcc and medicals done and at the end of the day not even get his grant
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB,

Just clarifying, should it be form 1022 or 1023?
Since it is change in circumstances, that the family member is not migrating, should it be 1022?

Thanks,
Gautham


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

falcon77 said:


> Thanks NB,
> 
> Just clarifying, should it be form 1022 or 1023?
> Since it is change in circumstances, that the family member is not migrating, should it be 1022?
> ...


It is not CoC. You made a mistake by not reading the definition of "Member of Family Unit" and gave an incorrect response to a question about migrating family members; so the form to have your incorrect response corrected is 1023- Notification of incorrect answers.


----------



## Silvpurp (Sep 13, 2019)

Good day, I have similar issue. How do I go about giving this feedback to DHA. I have am 11 months now and I am yet to get contact. 

Please advice. Thanks.


----------



## yusufa (Oct 19, 2019)

ebrubb said:


> Hi Yusuf,
> 
> Have no idea about English exam.
> But you also mentioned 'CO asked my military service details'. Is it because you haven't submit them before or did they ask for an extra doc?
> ...


Hi Ebru,
No, I have not submitted it before.
Thanks.


----------



## falcon77 (Sep 19, 2019)

KeeDa said:


> It is not CoC. You made a mistake by not reading the definition of "Member of Family Unit" and gave an incorrect response to a question about migrating family members; so the form to have your incorrect response corrected is 1023- Notification of incorrect answers.


Thank you keeDa,

I will update form 1023. Also, under what section should this form submitted on Immi Account? Should all the Members sign the form or just the person being removed from the application? 
I know the query seems naive, but i don't want to make anymore mistakes.

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

falcon77 said:


> Thanks NB,
> 
> Just clarifying, should it be form 1022 or 1023?
> Since it is change in circumstances, that the family member is not migrating, should it be 1022?
> ...


You have given a wrong answer
It will be form 1023

Cheers


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

falcon77 said:


> Thank you keeDa,
> 
> I will update form 1023. Also, under what section should this form submitted on Immi Account? Should all the Members sign the form or just the person being removed from the application?
> I know the query seems naive, but i don't want to make anymore mistakes.
> ...


I am not sure but I think now it has become an online process- click on "update us" on the left in your PR visa application, and see if there is something that reads "Notification of incorrect answers" on the right. Click that, fill up the online form, select the applicant whom it applies to (i.e. your father), and submit. The system should auto-generate a 1023 pdf out of this and attach it into your application.


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Processing time is now 8-9 months but no good news for December applicants. Uhhhhh!


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

Fingers crossed for all the pending applicants!


----------



## misscheeky (Jul 30, 2019)

so happy to announce that my family of 3 have gotten the grant! i'm one of those dec applicants whose application went into a blackhole...

lodged: 18 Dec 2018
CO contact: 24 july 2018 for baby's passport as CO couldn't open the file
points: 80+5
offshore, external auditor 

Thank you all for the encouragement the past few months!!


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

misscheeky said:


> so happy to announce that my family of 3 have gotten the grant! i'm one of those dec applicants whose application went into a blackhole...
> 
> lodged: 18 Dec 2018
> CO contact: 24 july 2018 for baby's passport as CO couldn't open the file
> ...


Congratulations Did you get your grant this morning ?


----------



## misscheeky (Jul 30, 2019)

Darwin onshore said:


> Congratulations Did you get your grant this morning ?


thanks! i actually got it on thursday last week. wanted to announce it here but the site had some issues.


----------



## Panku20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Darwin onshore said:


> Processing time is now 8-9 months but no good news for December applicants. Uhhhhh!


its still 9 to 10 months on global processing dha page


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

misscheeky said:


> so happy to announce that my family of 3 have gotten the grant! i'm one of those dec applicants whose application went into a blackhole...
> 
> lodged: 18 Dec 2018
> CO contact: 24 july 2018 for baby's passport as CO couldn't open the file
> ...


Congratulations!!! Enjoy


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Panku20 said:


> Darwin onshore said:
> 
> 
> > Processing time is now 8-9 months but no good news for December applicants. Uhhhhh!
> ...


Login in your immi account and you can see the processing time . On the website they usually take 24 hour shift to update.


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

sanjeevkumarrao said:


> Fingers crossed for all the pending applicants!


Hey,
How you are keeping up with this anxiety considering they are processing all may and june applications. Please help !! 

261313 NSW
lodged - 06-Apr-2019


----------



## Panku20 (Oct 10, 2019)

thank you


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> sanjeevkumarrao said:
> 
> 
> > Fingers crossed for all the pending applicants!
> ...


Just think about our fellow applicants who are waiting since December after COcontact and few others who are waiting since Feb.. yeah.. this is frustrating but still there is a lot of hope since they have reduced the processing time now to 8months..

Just hope for the best and keep saving for your Move as congian used to say!!


----------



## vhk311 (Feb 21, 2019)

Hi guys,



Happy to inform that we family of 4 have received our visa grants today. My journey started in January of this year as I was tired of waiting for my US Green card since 8 years and decided to take the plunge. Thanks everyone on this forum for their valuable contributions. Hope everyone receive their grants very soon. Good luck to everyone.



Anzsco code : 261112 (SYSTEM ANALYST)

Points : 75+5

PTE: 13th Feb 2019

ACS: 15th Feb 2019

EOI: 25th Feb 2019

NSW Pre Invite: 18th March 2019

ITA : 28th March 2019

Lodge: 1st May 2019

DG: 22nd Oct 2019

IED: 22nd Oct 2020

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

vhk311 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex_huynh0807 (Jul 3, 2019)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> sanjeevkumarrao said:
> 
> 
> > Fingers crossed for all the pending applicants!
> ...


We are on the same boat mate


----------



## harpt (Jul 24, 2018)

Is there any march applicants w8ing?


----------



## Claire_Ma (Oct 12, 2019)

25 March.... still waiting...


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

Panku20 said:


> its still 9 to 10 months on global processing dha page


It's updated for new applicants, I guess it will take sometimes to be updated on DoHA website. My friend applied this morning and it said processing time 8-9 months in his application. 
Unfortunately, it's 18-33 months for 189 now.


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Congratulations!!!



vhk311 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

Processing time officially changes for 189, 190 has been decreased to 8-9 months instead of 9-11 months. 
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...rocessing-times/global-visa-processing-times#


----------



## TKK2019 (Oct 22, 2019)

*Tkk*



harpt said:


> Is there any march applicants w8ing?


21 March waiting.....


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

vyrarchz said:


> Panku20 said:
> 
> 
> > its still 9 to 10 months on global processing dha page
> ...


18-33! That's bonkers! Might even surpass partner visa at some point. But good for us 190 applicants.


----------



## asheesh (Aug 21, 2015)

Question:
I have changed my name from Asheesh to Asheesh Janghu before getting my passport in 2014. All my documents have my name as Asheesh Janghu now except academic certificates which we are issued before 2014. I have submitted a PCC for India with the name Asheesh Janghu. I have a concern will the CO ask for India PCC with previous name also. If yes, then how can I obtain it? Any leads will be appreciated. 
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

asheesh said:


> Question:
> I have changed my name from Asheesh to Asheesh Janghu before getting my passport in 2014. All my documents have my name as Asheesh Janghu now except academic certificates which we are issued before 2014. I have submitted a PCC for India with the name Asheesh Janghu. I have a concern will the CO ask for India PCC with previous name also. If yes, then how can I obtain it? Any leads will be appreciated.
> Thanks in advance!!


In india PCC are not issued with previous name
So in the unlikely event that the CO asks you for it , you can tell him that’s not allowed under Indian rules

Cheers


----------



## asheesh (Aug 21, 2015)

NB said:


> In india PCC are not issued with previous name
> So in the unlikely event that the CO asks you for it , you can tell him that’s not allowed under Indian rules
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB, 
Thanks for the quick reply.
Can I ask a follow-up question?
How can I avoid CO contact for this? 
Is there something I can do on my end( like uploading a document stating that it is not allowed under Indian rules or anything which will help him/her understand the situation).


----------



## Panku20 (Oct 10, 2019)

vyrarchz said:


> Panku20 said:
> 
> 
> > its still 9 to 10 months on global processing dha page
> ...


Got it mate its 8 to 9 on immi account
thanks for your time and reply


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

I just called immigration to ask what's going on with the dec applicants as it's been over 10 months and we guys are living in misery. She just told me that 75% application are being processed with 8 month, 90% within 9 and you're lying within 10% which may take an indefinite time so you could go **** yourself( as she was unable to provide any time frame), I mean literally this feels like we're the most helpless people on earth. She added that if you dont get any answer even after a few more months "Lets say 6 months" give us a call back so we probably can put a streak on you application but still there's no such timeline, I mean wao. What are your word's guys ??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

asheesh said:


> Hi NB,
> Thanks for the quick reply.
> Can I ask a follow-up question?
> How can I avoid CO contact for this?
> Is there something I can do on my end( like uploading a document stating that it is not allowed under Indian rules or anything which will help him/her understand the situation).


You will be unnecessarily drawing attention to an issue which is not relevant 
There are a thousand things for which he may contact you
How many are you going to try and clear beforehand 
Heavens will not fall if he contacts you
I have seen applicants with CO contacts getting granted faster then those who got direct grant

Just relax and wait for co contact or grant

Cheers


----------



## Spin (Dec 10, 2018)

Our lodgement date is 18th Dec, it's already been 10+ months and got Co contact on 2ndJuly..... Got employment verification call in August.... After that no response.... Can someone please guide how to send email and what should be written.....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Deadpoolll said:


> I just called immigration to ask what's going on with the dec applicants as it's been over 10 months and we guys are living in misery. She just told me that 75% application are being processed with 8 month, 90% within 9 and you're lying within 10% which may take an indefinite time so you could go **** yourself( as she was unable to provide any time frame), I mean literally this feels like we're the most helpless people on earth. She added that if you dont get any answer even after a few more months "Lets say 6 months" give us a call back so we probably can put a streak on you application but still there's no such timeline, I mean wao. What are your word's guys ??


The agents in the DHA call centres have the easiest job in the world
They just have to repeat “wait” to all callers 
They just mark that you had called on the case file and that’s it

Cheers


----------



## thetraveller (Jul 16, 2017)

Deadpoolll said:


> I just called immigration to ask what's going on with the dec applicants as it's been over 10 months and we guys are living in misery. She just told me that 75% application are being processed with 8 month, 90% within 9 and you're lying within 10% which may take an indefinite time so you could go **** yourself( as she was unable to provide any time frame), I mean literally this feels like we're the most helpless people on earth. She added that if you dont get any answer even after a few more months "Lets say 6 months" give us a call back so we probably can put a streak on you application but still there's no such timeline, I mean wao. What are your word's guys ??


I called multiple times and they said same. No use of calling. 

We are the unlucky bunch!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Spin said:


> Our lodgement date is 18th Dec, it's already been 10+ months and got Co contact on 2ndJuly..... Got employment verification call in August.... After that no response.... Can someone please guide how to send email and what should be written.....


Nothing actually works
If you still want to do something for your own mental satisfaction, you can use the feedback form in the DHA website
Within a couple of days you should get the standard response that your case is under processing and that you will have to wait 

Cheers


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

thetraveller said:


> Deadpoolll said:
> 
> 
> > I just called immigration to ask what's going on with the dec applicants as it's been over 10 months and we guys are living in misery. She just told me that 75% application are being processed with 8 month, 90% within 9 and you're lying within 10% which may take an indefinite time so you could go **** yourself( as she was unable to provide any time frame), I mean literally this feels like we're the most helpless people on earth. She added that if you dont get any answer even after a few more months "Lets say 6 months" give us a call back so we probably can put a streak on you application but still there's no such timeline, I mean wao. What are your word's guys ??
> ...





NB said:


> Spin said:
> 
> 
> > Our lodgement date is 18th Dec, it's already been 10+ months and got Co contact on 2ndJuly..... Got employment verification call in August.... After that no response.... Can someone please guide how to send email and what should be written.....
> ...


Unfortunately we are stuck now and we cannot do anything.


----------



## alex_huynh0807 (Jul 3, 2019)

Just a notice 
Visa 189
Increasing processing time
75% for 18 months 
90% for 33 months 
Lmao 

Seem like they let 189 waiting for few months then get granted a whole bunch like us at the moment

2 months ago our 190 stopped for a while !


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

I mean there should be a time frame for all the applicants, So we could know that we need to wait max these many months or years for example, this is straight tourcher. On top of that we are unable to operate our daily lives as we can't do much during the meantime. I was desperately looking to change my cellular plan but guess what I can't as I'm on a bridging ****ing visa, I applied on 8th of dec, co contacted on 4th of june, now just wait, wait and more wait. ********


----------



## girishsg.ba (Jun 6, 2018)

NB said:


> Spin said:
> 
> 
> > Our lodgement date is 18th Dec, it's already been 10+ months and got Co contact on 2ndJuly..... Got employment verification call in August.... After that no response.... Can someone please guide how to send email and what should be written.....
> ...


Ya seems nothing actually works..
Got this standard reply below:
The Department recognises that where the time taken to process an application exceeds average processing times this can cause applicants concern. However, once a visa application is allocated, processing times for individual applications do vary depending on individual circumstances.



This can include the time required to verify supporting documentation. Verification processes are an essential part of maintaining the integrity of the skilled visa program.



I can advise that the application remains under assessment, however I cannot advise when it will be finalised. The Department may contact you if further documents are required, or if a decision is made on the application.


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

How the F you could move on april/june applicant without solving the previous one's ? Is this a rocket science?? I'm having the worst time of my life, and these bunch of idiot's need to go back to school to learn some basic mathematics


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

Beside all this frustration of mine, I'm just curious if you guys have ever seen any rejection beside all the information was correct ?? If yes then what was the reason and what happened further ??


----------



## thetraveller (Jul 16, 2017)

girishsg.ba said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Spin said:
> ...


If they are having any issue with processing, should have informed us. So we could guide them. We are the main source of information.


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

@thetraveller
Exactly they should tell us that we know the given time frame is over and our <*SNIP*> officer is sick or dealing with his/her divorced kindly wait a couple more months. ðŸ˜¡

*See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thetraveller said:


> If they are having any issue with processing, should have informed us. So we could guide them. We are the main source of information.


Yes 
That’s a viable solution that you have given
Each applicant can become his own CO and issue the grant to himself
No issues 
No waiting times 

Cheers


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

@NB
Hahaha no It shouldn't be this way but neither should the way they're dealing with us, all we're saying that there should be a solution for this.


----------



## thetraveller (Jul 16, 2017)

NB said:


> thetraveller said:
> 
> 
> > If they are having any issue with processing, should have informed us. So we could guide them. We are the main source of information.
> ...


That's also good idea.


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

I remember when I applied in dec last year the timeframe was 6-7 month's and then they're changing it every month, what if they change it to 13 to 33 months as they just did for 189 ?? Tell me this is fair ??
You tell me 13 to 33 months when I lodge my application, that makes sense but this is totally wrong. On one side they talk about law and on the other side this seems like law of jungle. What to believe?? Law or fate ?? Or just go with the hope ?


----------



## nomi6090 (Nov 24, 2018)

hi. first of all thanks to all who share valuable information. i got 190 grant today. i applied visa on 26 jan 2019 with 65+5 onshore. occupation is motor mechanic general. they requested documents regarded employment, wife functional english and form 80 got grant after 15days of submission. i hope everone will get their grants soon. thanks


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

harpt said:


> Is there any march applicants w8ing?


Yup.. 26th March.. waitinggggg....


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

Congratulations dear


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

nomi6090 said:


> hi. first of all thanks to all who share valuable information. i got 190 grant today. i applied visa on 26 jan 2019 with 65+5 onshore. occupation is motor mechanic general. they requested documents regarded employment, wife functional english and form 80 got grant after 15days of submission. i hope everone will get their grants soon. thanks


Congratulations.. Enjoy the moment!!


----------



## coolrt (Jan 5, 2019)

Just out of curiosity - what are the scores for all these 190 grants of May/June cases.
Are people with 80 points (including nomination) also getting these or it is on the higher brackets only?


----------



## girishsg.ba (Jun 6, 2018)

nomi6090 said:


> hi. first of all thanks to all who share valuable information. i got 190 grant today. i applied visa on 26 jan 2019 with 65+5 onshore. occupation is motor mechanic general. they requested documents regarded employment, wife functional english and form 80 got grant after 15days of submission. i hope everone will get their grants soon. thanks


 congratulations


----------



## falcon77 (Sep 19, 2019)

KeeDa said:


> I am not sure but I think now it has become an online process- click on "update us" on the left in your PR visa application, and see if there is something that reads "Notification of incorrect answers" on the right. Click that, fill up the online form, select the applicant whom it applies to (i.e. your father), and submit. The system should auto-generate a 1023 pdf out of this and attach it into your application.


Thank you very much for the information, KeeDa.

The information was spot on. I filled-up the details on the online form. The system generated PDF. No signature was required. 
Hope this speeds up my visa processing. Keeping fingers crossed:fingerscrossed:


Thank you

Lodgment - 10th April 2019
Grant - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

nomi6090 said:


> hi. first of all thanks to all who share valuable information. i got 190 grant today. i applied visa on 26 jan 2019 with 65+5 onshore. occupation is motor mechanic general. they requested documents regarded employment, wife functional english and form 80 got grant after 15days of submission. i hope everone will get their grants soon. thanks


Congratulations and good luck for the journey forward!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Deadpoolll said:


> How the F you could move on april/june applicant without solving the previous one's ? Is this a rocket science?? I'm having the worst time of my life, and these bunch of idiot's need to go back to school to learn some basic mathematics


Take it easy mate. There are some things not under their own control. They may have a processing workflow you never know- first set of screening/ processing by first level officers and the case file is sent off to the next level in the workflow leaving the first ones to become available to process the next applicants in the queue.
The second level officers may need to assess things a bit more cautiously for some - for any reasons like travel history, places resided, employer/ ex-employers, etc. Most of these things-to-be-checked have to be offloaded to other agencies and to overseas - like in your home country for your employment verification. There could also be additional (third, fourth) levels of processing for some, we will never know. They however obviously cannot wait for results from other external agencies/ workflows and therefore move on to the next case that hits their desk.
So although cases from later months are being picked up for processing or even finalised before yours, it does not mean that they've forgotten you.


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

nomi6090 said:


> hi. first of all thanks to all who share valuable information. i got 190 grant today. i applied visa on 26 jan 2019 with 65+5 onshore. occupation is motor mechanic general. they requested documents regarded employment, wife functional english and form 80 got grant after 15days of submission. i hope everone will get their grants soon. thanks


when was your co contact and you received the grant after 15 days of submitting the required information?


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

@Keeda

Makes sense


----------



## venki5725 (Oct 18, 2019)

venki5725 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today received CO contact requesting to make VAC2 payment since I had not provided English proficiency report for my wife.
> 
> ...



Hi All,

In continuation on the above post, I had made the VAC2 payment on 18th Oct 2019 and today received the golden Grant mail for myself and family. Thank you all for the kind support and wish all the very best and speed grant for those who are waiting. 

Regards
Venkatesh


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Deadpoolll said:


> How the F you could move on april/june applicant without solving the previous one's ? Is this a rocket science?? I'm having the worst time of my life, and these bunch of idiot's need to go back to school to learn some basic mathematics


Firstly, it is not a basic mathematics. it is more related to processing and queuing theory. We all know from computer science/engineering that processing in first come first serve mode and treating the process as uninterruptible chunks is not the most efficient scheduling algorithm in terms of average waiting time and processor utilization. The solution to that is to break the big chunks into pieces, each piece is handled by different resource (pipeline stage), and whenever something needs external data, it should be on hold and the next process should be picked. In that mode, the processes will not finish in order, but you will get the best average waiting time and resource utilization.

Secondly, you don't know what they really check with outside agencies/banks/embassies. When I started the process of applying for PR, I was surprised that the requested documents is not required to be certified by ministries and Australian embassy. They just request the stamp of the designated organization. The only reason came to my mind is that they will do random or complete verification from their side on the documents that I will submit. As everyone just scan the documents, anyone can tamper the numbers easily in photo editing tools. So, they have to have their own verification process. they might send some banks emails to verify the statements, or they check with other embassies regarding visas or travel history. Each one of the overseas banks, embassies, governments..etc. could response in a completely different time. For an applicant, if only one of the remote entities delayed its response, his whole grant will be delayed (it only needs one).

Thirdly, I will give you one simple example that I saw in this forum. One of the guys here reported that DHA filed NJL against him because he answered the question related to visa rejection by other countries with no, but DHA has found that he got a rejection for a USA visa. It wouldn't come to some people mind that they even check the things you answer "No". So there are a lot of things to be checked actually.

Finally, I urge you to keep the respect level when expressing your frustration. I understand that they could have a lot of things to be done better, but that does not justify calling them with bad names.


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

@Hamid
I wish, I could read you speach


----------



## alex_huynh0807 (Jul 3, 2019)

hamidd said:


> Deadpoolll said:
> 
> 
> > How the F you could move on april/june applicant without solving the previous one's ? Is this a rocket science?? I'm having the worst time of my life, and these bunch of idiot's need to go back to school to learn some basic mathematics
> ...


Not even people onshore like me ? Mostly people got granted offshore in may jun jul
Well at this time i just need to pray then Lmao


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

alex_huynh0807 said:


> Not even people onshore like me ? Mostly people got granted offshore in may jun jul
> Well at this time i just need to pray then Lmao


The less they know, the better it is 
Just kidding mate , and I hope you get your grant soon.

Cheers,


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Deadpoolll said:


> @Hamid
> I wish, I could read you speach


I will summarize: it is not a basic mathematics.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

hamidd said:


> Firstly, it is not a basic mathematics. it is more related to processing and queuing theory. We all know from computer science/engineering that processing in first come first serve mode and treating the process as uninterruptible chunks is not the most efficient scheduling algorithm in terms of average waiting time and processor utilization. The solution to that is to break the big chunks into pieces, each piece is handled by different resource (pipeline stage), and whenever something needs external data, it should be on hold and the next process should be picked. In that mode, the processes will not finish in order, but you will get the best average waiting time and resource utilization.
> 
> Secondly, you don't know what they really check with outside agencies/banks/embassies. When I started the process of applying for PR, I was surprised that the requested documents is not required to be certified by ministries and Australian embassy. They just request the stamp of the designated organization. The only reason came to my mind is that they will do random or complete verification from their side on the documents that I will submit. As everyone just scan the documents, anyone can tamper the numbers easily in photo editing tools. So, they have to have their own verification process. they might send some banks emails to verify the statements, or they check with other embassies regarding visas or travel history. Each one of the overseas banks, embassies, governments..etc. could response in a completely different time. For an applicant, if only one of the remote entities delayed its response, his whole grant will be delayed (it only needs one).
> 
> ...


Does this cover the CO contact case? I got contact two times with a basic question and given the response on the same day, but still wait for my day 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

EAU2452 said:


> It is a standard reply. I have got the same email and after several days received one more standard email says that processing times varies depends on each case and blah blah blah. Surprisingly, couple of weeks later, I got my grant.


Do you mean you had given any feedback to DHA for which you received a standard email reply??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## nomi6090 (Nov 24, 2018)

srandha1 said:


> nomi6090 said:
> 
> 
> > hi. first of all thanks to all who share valuable information. i got 190 grant today. i applied visa on 26 jan 2019 with 65+5 onshore. occupation is motor mechanic general. they requested documents regarded employment, wife functional english and form 80 got grant after 15days of submission. i hope everone will get their grants soon. thanks
> ...


hi there i got CO contact on 12 september and respond back on 3 october after that on 22oct got grant.


----------



## ebrubb (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi all, thankfully we got direct grant yesterday  :cool2:

ANZSCO: 224112 (Mathematician)
VIC Invite: 20/03/2019, onshore
Lodged: 21/03/2019 
Medicals: 29/03/2019
Direct Grant: 22/10/2019


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

ebrubb said:


> Hi all, thankfully we got direct grant yesterday  :cool2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

Deadpoolll said:


> How the F you could move on april/june applicant without solving the previous one's ? Is this a rocket science?? I'm having the worst time of my life, and these bunch of idiot's need to go back to school to learn some basic mathematics


Calm down, mate. Someone who was ex-case officer in Adelaide team told me that if your case was all cleared and being prepared as "grant-ready submission", it took them around 3-4 months to finalize everything since the first time they touched your documents. 
If you have been requested something by the CO, you case will need to line up again. They will not waste their time waiting for you to respond. Instead, they will start processing other cases.


----------



## tescgirl (Aug 7, 2019)

We just got our grant, family of 3, 234111. VIC, 
lodged. 4th of feb. 2019
Co contact. 19. Sept.2019
Grant. 23.oct.2019

Co asked for academic transcript, further evidence of employment, vaccination certificate for all (family of 3) and spouse's pte scores.

Goodluck to everyone waiting. Hope u get yours soon.


----------



## some2609 (May 5, 2017)

Hey Everyone,

Got a Direct Grant (my Partner and I) today!!!  
Prior to the grant, I got a CO contact 3 weeks back, and have provided our additional information within a week of the contact. Given that the current processing time has reduced to 8-9 months, the grants will hopefully flow in faster. Hang in there and stay blessed!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

tescgirl said:


> We just got our grant, family of 3, 234111. VIC,
> lodged. 4th of feb. 2019
> Co contact. 19. Sept.2019
> Grant. 23.oct.2019
> ...


Congrats!

Just curious about the vaccination certificates - were they for anything specific?

If yes, did they align with one of the requirements on this page:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...-requirements/health/threats-to-public-health


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

hamidd said:


> Deadpoolll said:
> 
> 
> > How the F you could move on april/june applicant without solving the previous one's ? Is this a rocket science?? I'm having the worst time of my life, and these bunch of idiot's need to go back to school to learn some basic mathematics
> ...


Best explanation ever


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

some2609 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Got a Direct Grant (my Partner and I) today!!!
> Prior to the grant, I got a CO contact 3 weeks back, and have provided our additional information within a week of the contact. Given that the current processing time has reduced to 8-9 months, the grants will hopefully flow in faster. Hang in there and stay blessed!


Please mention the timeline and points and code.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tescgirl (Aug 7, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Just curious about the vaccination certificates - were they for anything specific?
> 
> Yes. For polio vaccine


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

tescgirl said:


> Yes. For polio vaccine


Thanks! 

Savour the moment, all the best to you and your fam


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

Good Morning Guys, 

I am happy to announce that we have received the grant for my family of 3.

Details :

ANZSCO Code : 262111
Job Code : Database Admin
Sponsor State : Victoria
ACS Applied : 13-JUN-2018
ACS received : 27-JUL-2018
EOI Applied : 11-AUG-2018
ITA for SS : 5-NOV-2018
SS Applied : 08-NOV-2018
ITA for Visa : 14-JAN-2019
Visa Lodge : 13-FEB-2019
Medicals : 12-MAR-2019
PCC : 12-APR-2019
CO Contact : 25-SEP-2019
Granted : 23-OCT-2019

Thank you for your support..

Cheers,
Manu


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

manu14143 said:


> Good Morning Guys,
> 
> I am happy to announce that we have received the grant for my family of 3.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

ajnewbie said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate...

Cheers,
Manu


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

Congratulations


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Happy to inform we a family of 3 got our grant today
lodgement date 18th Nov 2018
co contact 28th feb 18 for skill assessment and last week for son’s medical


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

srandha1 said:


> Happy to inform we a family of 3 got our grant today
> lodgement date 18th Nov 2018
> co contact 28th feb 18 for skill assessment and last week for son’s medical


Congratulations, so happy to see November grant. Patience is the key. Best of luck mate.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

srandha1 said:


> Happy to inform we a family of 3 got our grant today
> lodgement date 18th Nov 2018
> co contact 28th feb 18 for skill assessment and last week for son’s medical


Finally. Congratulations Srandha. Enjoy the moment buddy.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

srandha1 said:


> Happy to inform we a family of 3 got our grant today
> lodgement date 18th Nov 2018
> co contact 28th feb 18 for skill assessment and last week for son’s medical


Congratulations!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spin (Dec 10, 2018)

Finally.... Got the golden mail.... We recovered grant for a family of 4
Lodgement -18 Dec 2018
Co contact- 2 July 2019
Grant date - 23 Oct 2019
IED - 23 Oct 2020
Co contact for employment evidence


----------



## girishsg.ba (Jun 6, 2018)

Spin said:


> Finally.... Got the golden mail.... We recovered grant for a family of 4
> Lodgement -18 Dec 2018
> Co contact- 2 July 2019
> Grant date - 23 Oct 2019
> ...


 amazing! Congratulations..


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks alot guys.. you guys were really helpful. just have faith everyone will get their grant eventually.. i have seen people applying after me after seeing me apply for the pr and are in australia well settled. so be patient and your time will come.


----------



## Spin (Dec 10, 2018)

Any idea about any WhatsApp group or forum for all those who are planning to move to Sydney


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

srandha1 said:


> Happy to inform we a family of 3 got our grant today
> lodgement date 18th Nov 2018
> co contact 28th feb 18 for skill assessment and last week for son’s medical


Congratulations Saurabh..Happy for you


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Spin said:


> Finally.... Got the golden mail.... We recovered grant for a family of 4
> Lodgement -18 Dec 2018
> Co contact- 2 July 2019
> Grant date - 23 Oct 2019
> ...


Congratulations..


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Spin said:


> Finally.... Got the golden mail.... We recovered grant for a family of 4
> Lodgement -18 Dec 2018
> Co contact- 2 July 2019
> Grant date - 23 Oct 2019
> ...


Congratulations!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Spin said:


> Finally.... Got the golden mail.... We recovered grant for a family of 4
> Lodgement -18 Dec 2018
> Co contact- 2 July 2019
> Grant date - 23 Oct 2019
> ...


Congratulations. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## M71720 (Oct 23, 2019)

Hi, 

I am waiting from 26 feb 2019. WHo else is waiting from Feb 2019. 
Thanks


----------



## M71720 (Oct 23, 2019)

M71720 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am waiting from 26 feb 2019. WHo else is waiting from Feb 2019.
> Thanks


No CO Contact . status of application is showing as " received "


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

abhiaus said:


> Do you mean you had given any feedback to DHA for which you received a standard email reply??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Yes I did.


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

srandha1 said:


> Happy to inform we a family of 3 got our grant today
> lodgement date 18th Nov 2018
> co contact 28th feb 18 for skill assessment and last week for son’s medical


Job code please and state.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

Spin said:


> Finally.... Got the golden mail.... We recovered grant for a family of 4
> Lodgement -18 Dec 2018
> Co contact- 2 July 2019
> Grant date - 23 Oct 2019
> ...


Request you to please share the job code and state... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Spin said:


> Finally.... Got the golden mail.... We recovered grant for a family of 4
> Lodgement -18 Dec 2018
> Co contact- 2 July 2019
> Grant date - 23 Oct 2019
> ...


Congratulations 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## veerajthegreat (May 24, 2019)

My Visa arrived this morning. I am on cloud 9.
Lodged : 12th Feb 2019
CO Contact: 24th Sept 2019
Replied : 06th Oct 2019
Grant : 23rd Oct 2019
IED : 23rd Oct 2020


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

veerajthegreat said:


> My Visa arrived this morning. I am on cloud 9.
> Lodged : 12th Feb 2019
> CO Contact: 24th Sept 2019
> Replied : 06th Oct 2019
> ...


Wow. So happy for you. Enjoy

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

veerajthegreat said:


> My Visa arrived this morning. I am on cloud 9.
> Lodged : 12th Feb 2019
> CO Contact: 24th Sept 2019
> Replied : 06th Oct 2019
> ...


Many Congratulations..


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

veerajthegreat said:


> My Visa arrived this morning. I am on cloud 9.
> Lodged : 12th Feb 2019
> CO Contact: 24th Sept 2019
> Replied : 06th Oct 2019
> ...


Could you please add Job code, state and points?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

veerajthegreat said:


> My Visa arrived this morning. I am on cloud 9.
> Lodged : 12th Feb 2019
> CO Contact: 24th Sept 2019
> Replied : 06th Oct 2019
> ...


Please add DoE as well..
This is for others to track.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


Congratulations Mannu... What were your points?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

manu14143 said:


> Good Morning Guys,
> 
> I am happy to announce that we have received the grant for my family of 3.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Mannu... What were your points?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

some2609 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Got a Direct Grant (my Partner and I) today!!!
> Prior to the grant, I got a CO contact 3 weeks back, and have provided our additional information within a week of the contact. Given that the current processing time has reduced to 8-9 months, the grants will hopefully flow in faster. Hang in there and stay blessed!


Please share more details about state, points, code, DoE of your EOI. It will be helpful to prepare a tracker.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

ebrubb said:


> Hi all, thankfully we got direct grant yesterday  :cool2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please share your Points and DOE.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

My PCC will expire on 25 Nov. my agent has asked me do new one. Should i do it or not..please guide.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Su_Shri said:


> My PCC will expire on 25 Nov. my agent has asked me do new one. Should i do it or now..please guide.


I did mine prior one month and submit one week before its expired 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> My PCC will expire on 25 Nov. my agent has asked me do new one. Should i do it or now..please guide.


Do it. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

davidng said:


> I did mine prior one month and submit one week before its expired
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thank you..


----------



## Madjamy21 (Jul 9, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> My PCC will expire on 25 Nov. my agent has asked me do new one. Should i do it or not..please guide.


Hi, Please advise how long the PCC is valid for, 6 months or 1 year? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

Madjamy21 said:


> Hi, Please advise how long the PCC is valid for, 6 months or 1 year?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


One year


----------



## shanthosh.nk (Oct 22, 2018)

Hello Everyone,
Finally we received our grant yesterday, family of 3.

It's a longggg journey for me and this forum is of great help. 

ANZSCO: 261313
EOI Lodged: 11 Nov 2017, 65 for 189, 70 for 190
EOI Auto update: 19 Apr 2018, 5 points deducted for crossing age limit
EOI Updated(for PTE superior): 25 Aug 2018, 70 for 189, 75 for 190

NSW 190 Pre Invite (70+5) : 18 Jan 2019
NSW 190 ITA : 11 Feb 2019
PCC : 20 Feb 2019, Medicals : 4 Apr 2019

Visa lodged: 15 Mar 2019
DG : 22 Oct 2019
IED : 13 Feb 2020.

Although I wonder about my IED, since many are getting one year from their grant date! I just have speed up things to make my move.

Hope everyone gets their grant soon. Its easier to say that patience is the key, we have no other choice.

Your day and time will come ~

@NB Special thanks to you. Ppl like me who have lodged their visa application without a registered mara agent, would have benefited a lot from your valuable and timely advice. Keep up the good work ~

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

shanthosh.nk said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Finally we received our grant yesterday, family of 3.
> 
> It's a longggg journey for me and this forum is of great help.
> ...


First - Congratulations!

Thats a short IED. But good luck on your move, whenever that is you decide to move. 
Also, if you can correct your IED to Feb 2020, instead of Feb 2019


----------



## M71720 (Oct 23, 2019)

Hi, 
Anyone waiting for feb 2019.
Lodge date :26 feb 2019
No co contact
No update
Any idea..??


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

shanthosh.nk said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Finally we received our grant yesterday, family of 3.
> 
> It's a longggg journey for me and this forum is of great help.
> ...


Congratulations!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## MiSri (Jul 9, 2018)

Regarding 190 NSW Job offer-
Hi , I just want to know if job offer in hand is mandatory for me to apply for 190 NSW region


----------



## veerajthegreat (May 24, 2019)

Now that I have my PR, can I apply for Sydney jobs from my home country?
I am a software developer.


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Spin said:


> Finally.... Got the golden mail.... We recovered grant for a family of 4
> Lodgement -18 Dec 2018
> Co contact- 2 July 2019
> Grant date - 23 Oct 2019
> ...


Congratulations for Grant !!
Could you please confirm the employment evidence what documents did CO asked for ?
And what documents did you submit in first place as employment evidence??


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

EAU2452 said:


> Yes I did.


How did you gave feedback please let me know I will also do the same I have been waiting for almost 10 months now.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## nn123 (Jan 6, 2019)

MiSri said:


> Regarding 190 NSW Job offer-
> 
> Hi , I just want to know if job offer in hand is mandatory for me to apply for 190 NSW region


Not necessary 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

veerajthegreat said:


> Now that I have my PR, can I apply for Sydney jobs from my home country?
> I am a software developer.


Yes, why not? You can apply. But there is no guarantee of response.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

veerajthegreat said:


> Now that I have my PR, can I apply for Sydney jobs from my home country?
> I am a software developer.


Definitely you will get response now when you highlight in your resume that you are PR holder as employer need not to make work visa for you now..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## srandha1 (Apr 20, 2018)

ankittanna said:


> srandha1 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy to inform we a family of 3 got our grant today
> ...


general accountant and nsw


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

tescgirl said:


> We just got our grant, family of 3, 234111. VIC,
> 
> lodged. 4th of feb. 2019
> 
> ...


Lots of Congratulations .. asking for vaccination proof for adults is little strange. how did you manage it .. if i may ask the country from which you applied. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

MiSri said:


> Regarding 190 NSW Job offer-
> Hi , I just want to know if job offer in hand is mandatory for me to apply for 190 NSW region


No it is not mandatory. However, depending on your Anszco code, NSW may require from you to be currently living in NSW and have worked at least a year as the same job code inside NSW.
for more information, read the conditions here :https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list

And this is the list of occupations:https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list

If you find your occupation marked in the table with Additional criteria=true, then the previously mentioned condition will be applied on you.

If you need more help, there is a dedicated thread about NSW nomination where you can post further questions:https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...invitations-financial-year-2019-20-a-101.html

Good luck,


----------



## May 2018 (May 3, 2019)

Hello Experts,
Need some clarification 
Yesterday I gave a call to DHA regarding my 190 visa application from 17 months, no contact yet,
After holding my call 15 mins she came with information that case officer is working on it, he is waiting for few checks from other departments, when I said why my status is still received she said this is not mandatory, he didn’t press on status change button, it can change only if any documents required, 
Now as I claimed 5 years experience points with 2 different companies and both of the companies get closed now and no one will ans there calls, does that effect my application?
I submitted pay slips, group certificate, tax returns, ATO statements,
Thanks


----------



## some2609 (May 5, 2017)

ankittanna said:


> Please share more details about state, points, code, DoE of your EOI. It will be helpful to prepare a tracker.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


The details are in my Signature, nevertheless sharing them below with some additional information. Hope this helps.

ANZSCO Code: 261314 Software Tester
Visa: 190 VIC (with Partner)
Points - 80 + 5
Applied with PCC + Medicals: 11-Feb-2019
Voluntary (additional) information provided - 20-Mar-2019
CO Contact (Information validating relationship with Spouse) - 24-Sep-2019
Responded to CO - 30-Sep-2019
Grant - 23-Oct-2019

NOTE: I've applied for the PR onshore, so I am assuming that my first arrival date (within 12 months) doesn't apply here. Please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## manu14143 (Apr 7, 2018)

ankittanna said:


> Congratulations Mannu... What were your points?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Thanks Ankit.

I have 75+5.

Cheers

Cheers,
Manu


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

some2609 said:


> The details are in my Signature, nevertheless sharing them below with some additional information. Hope this helps.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261314 Software Tester
> Visa: 190 VIC (with Partner)
> ...


Congratulations 
No IED for you

Cheers


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

Hey all,

I just spoke to my agent and he told me that the department is working on the regional applications on priority and working on the pending Jan and Feb applications.

My application was lodged on march and DHA can take it either next month or it can come as soon as next week. no one knows..

But I don't understand why the department is going on with new applications before completing the majority of the feb/march applicants.. and starting mid of November the vacation period will start and it will slow down further.. 

God! save us!!


----------



## AlexOz (Apr 3, 2018)

May 2018 said:


> Hello Experts,
> Need some clarification
> Yesterday I gave a call to DHA regarding my 190 visa application from 17 months, no contact yet,
> After holding my call 15 mins she came with information that case officer is working on it, he is waiting for few checks from other departments, when I said why my status is still received she said this is not mandatory, he didn’t press on status change button, it can change only if any documents required,
> ...


Hi mate, same here. 
I claimed experience from the company which ceased trading while my application was processing. I left the mobile of ex-director though but as per his feedback he has never been contacted so far. 
I was requested for additional docs like form80 (eventough it was uploaded before) on the Aug 2018, so the status is 'Further Processing' since then. All I can hear from their hotline is generic replies and 'nothing is required from your end at this stage'. 
I've sent an enquiry to a Minister Coleman through a form at immi website 24 days ago, no reply yet. According to information on the site, the deadline for reply is 1 nov but I have serious doubts it will happen. 
It's now 17 months and 2 days since I lodged my application and 14.5 months since last CO contact.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

sanjeevkumarrao said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I just spoke to my agent and he told me that the department is working on the regional applications on priority and working on the pending Jan and Feb applications.
> 
> ...


Its been told explicitly a lot of times by the government that their priority has shifted to regional visas, and pushing people to regional, if you look at this thread a lot of people have been given grants in the past 2 weeks and they also have reduced the processing time for 190 Visa, so hang in there mate, you will get your grant, and the vacation period starts from around 10th December for Aus workers due to Christmas, Not mid-November, in fact they will try to finish as much work as possible before Christmas to avoid getting swamped when they start working properly again in Mid-Jan


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

The holiday period starts from 20th December and finishes by 1 week of January. And as per I heared they wantes to clear lot of files before Nov 16 changes. So finger cross guys.


----------



## thetraveller (Jul 16, 2017)

Loverboyns said:


> The holiday period starts from 20th December and finishes by 1 week of January. And as per I heared they wantes to clear lot of files before Nov 16 changes. So finger cross guys.


let's hope so, my afp certificate and medicals getting expired next month.

fingers crossed!


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

thetraveller said:


> Loverboyns said:
> 
> 
> > The holiday period starts from 20th December and finishes by 1 week of January. And as per I heared they wantes to clear lot of files before Nov 16 changes. So finger cross guys.
> ...


Hope the same..my meds pcc will expire next month


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Its been told explicitly a lot of times by the government that their priority has shifted to regional visas, and pushing people to regional, if you look at this thread a lot of people have been given grants in the past 2 weeks and they also have reduced the processing time for 190 Visa, so hang in there mate, you will get your grant, and the vacation period starts from around 10th December for Aus workers due to Christmas, Not mid-November, in fact they will try to finish as much work as possible before Christmas to avoid getting swamped when they start working properly again in Mid-Jan


That's true. I've read this from a gov's documents:
*" The Department has implemented a range of initiatives to improve Skilled visa program outcomes, including triaging and streamlining low-risk applications and establishing a priority processing team to focus on skilled regional applications, accredited sponsors and applications under Designated Area Migration Agreements (DAMAs)" *
They've shifted their focuses to 489-190 before the end of this year. I think they are trying to clear the backlog for 489 as much as they can before 491 kicks in.


----------



## Shiveta (May 30, 2019)

Please tell ....Are we supposed to upload all Bank statements ??
I was told by my agent to provide only salary bank statement.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

thetraveller said:


> let's hope so, my afp certificate and medicals getting expired next month.
> 
> fingers crossed!


mine medical and pcc is expiring in dec should i apply for pcc now wht u think


----------



## nn123 (Jan 6, 2019)

Shiveta said:


> Please tell ....Are we supposed to upload all Bank statements ??
> 
> I was told by my agent to provide only salary bank statement.


More evidence you provide the better to avoud CO contact.My agent insisted on bank statements 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Shiveta said:


> Please tell ....Are we supposed to upload all Bank statements ??
> I was told by my agent to provide only salary bank statement.


upload as much u can its better


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> Hope the same..my meds pcc will expire next month


hey when is ur lodgement date ? mine expiring in dec


----------



## nn123 (Jan 6, 2019)

nelutla said:


> hey when is ur lodgement date ? mine expiring in dec


Will CO ask again to renew

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

nn123 said:


> nelutla said:
> 
> 
> > hey when is ur lodgement date ? mine expiring in dec
> ...


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Shiveta said:


> Please tell ....Are we supposed to upload all Bank statements ??
> 
> I was told by my agent to provide only salary bank statement.


Bank statements highlighting your salary credits is what is needed. Other bank statements not needed. Your salary credit and your salary statement/payslips should match. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Wondergirl88 (May 25, 2019)

Hi All,

Finally, I got good news that I got a grant from Australia today.

I am grateful to everyone who supported me in this entire process with valuable information. Special thanks to NB who really goes above and beyond in order to help others.

Software Engineer 261313
ACS- March 2019
Total points - 80 including state
Ita 03/25/2019 NSW
lodged 15th June 2019
DG - Oct 24


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

Congratulations. I lodged at 23/May, but no information yet.



Wondergirl88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally, I got good news that I got a grant from Australia today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shiveta (May 30, 2019)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Shiveta 
Please tell ....Are we supposed to upload all Bank statements ??
I was told by my agent to provide only salary bank statement.
Bank statements highlighting your salary credits is what is needed. Other bank statements not needed. Your salary credit and your salary statement/payslips should match. 
Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk



Okay Thanks....


----------



## nn123 (Jan 6, 2019)

Darwin onshore said:


> nn123 said:
> 
> 
> > Will CO ask again to renew
> ...


----------



## Wondergirl88 (May 25, 2019)

mingdaofans said:


> Congratulations. I lodged at 23/May, but no information yet.


I wish you will get your grant soon.


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

nn123 said:


> Darwin onshore said:
> 
> 
> > What is the known maximum no of co contacts a person has got..funny question..thinking aloud
> ...


----------



## nn123 (Jan 6, 2019)

nelutla said:


> nn123 said:
> 
> 
> > till now i got 2 i dont how many people get it completely depends on application
> ...


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

nn123 said:


> nelutla said:
> 
> 
> > Hope co feels sorry for us and ask all details together and not each time
> ...


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

May 29.
State: Victoria
No CO contact yet or any furthur info.
Lawyer/agent: Will be direct grant by end of December of mid Jan. 
Very confuse...


----------



## S.Randhawa (Sep 10, 2019)

Dear all
I got co-contact on Oct.1, 2019 for the provision of form-815 (health undertaking). Does it mean that everything else is ok?? Is asking for 815, the last thing, Co need to get before final grant.???


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

S.Randhawa said:


> Dear all
> I got co-contact on Oct.1, 2019 for the provision of form-815 (health undertaking). Does it mean that everything else is ok?? Is asking for 815, the last thing, Co need to get before final grant.???


never know i got 2 co contact


----------



## nn123 (Jan 6, 2019)

nelutla said:


> never know i got 2 co contact


We all r wondering the same.Second or third co contact delats the process further and brings down the morale but happens 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

S.Randhawa said:


> Dear all
> I got co-contact on Oct.1, 2019 for the provision of form-815 (health undertaking). Does it mean that everything else is ok?? Is asking for 815, the last thing, Co need to get before final grant.???


It depends on the CO style of working
Some CO go through the entire application and then ask all missing documents at one time
Others ask as soon as they find something missing and once they get that then only move to the next question

So don’t be in a false sense of security that all is well

Cheers


----------



## prandood (Feb 13, 2019)

Looking at the immitracker trend it feels like there are almost 2 queues of COs - 1 is processing low risk applications and one is clearing the backlog from Nov/Dec/Jan...I guess for NSW the second queue is nearing end of Feb now, so few more weeks for early March lodgement guys. Just thinking something to keep motivated..


----------



## Silvpurp (Sep 13, 2019)

Hello All,

Kindly advice how to contact the department. I have been without communication for 1 year now please advice guys.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Silvpurp said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Kindly advice how to contact the department. I have been without communication for 1 year now please advice guys.


You can use the feedback form on DHA website or call them up
But frankly neither actually work

Cheers


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

NB said:


> You can use the feedback form on DHA website or call them up
> But frankly neither actually work
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,
What are your views on current processing? they are processing May/June applications while a lot of backlog is there for march and april month. Also what is low risk application?

NSW
261313
lodged- 06-Apr-2019


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

Wondergirl88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally, I got good news that I got a grant from Australia today.
> 
> ...


From your signature, ACS, EOI, ITA, and Grant - all in 2019! Wow, you really are a Wondergirl! Congratulations and all the best!


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi NB,
> What are your views on current processing? they are processing May/June applications while a lot of backlog is there for march and april month. Also what is low risk application?
> 
> NSW
> ...


You and I are on the same boat my lodgment date is 8th April and still haven't had any CO contact or anything else.  It is amazing to see that the applications from May and June are being processed whereas, March & April are neglected


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Silvpurp said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Kindly advice how to contact the department. I have been without communication for 1 year now please advice guys.


wht was the CO contact for anything?


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello everyone 

I have a question regarding 2 years stay in the sponsored state after getting PR. Can my spouse work or live outside of the state as he is the secondary applicant? I couldn't find anything regarding this. Everywhere it's mentioned for primary applicant. 

When I signed the declaration letter provided by NT government stating I will live here for 2 years, it also mentioned only my name and nothing about spouse. Please shed some light.

Regards


----------



## ghosty06 (May 17, 2010)

manu14143 said:


> May I know your lodgement date...?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


It's in my signature but February 2019


----------



## ghosty06 (May 17, 2010)

abhiaus said:


> Congratulations ghosty06,
> Must be a great relief for you..When did you submit your application and is there any CO contact ? Or direct grant?


Direct grant


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pabna said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have a question regarding 2 years stay in the sponsored state after getting PR. Can my spouse work or live outside of the state as he is the secondary applicant? I couldn't find anything regarding this. Everywhere it's mentioned for primary applicant.
> 
> ...


It depends on the state
Vic puts the condition of 2 years stay on the dependent also

Live and work in Victoria for two years

A primary obligation of the Victorian visa nomination application process is that you and any of your dependants must live in Victoria for the first two years of your visa

So check the state sponsorship rules carefully
IN case of doubt , you can always write to the state and get the confirmation 

Cheers


----------



## SAAus (Jun 3, 2018)

My medicals are expiring next month too! Can we get it done again before the CO asks for a new one? Or do we have to wait until the CO asks us to get one?



thetraveller said:


> Loverboyns said:
> 
> 
> > The holiday period starts from 20th December and finishes by 1 week of January. And as per I heared they wantes to clear lot of files before Nov 16 changes. So finger cross guys.
> ...


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

nn123 said:


> Shiveta said:
> 
> 
> > Please tell ....Are we supposed to upload all Bank statements ??
> ...


----------



## alex_huynh0807 (Jul 3, 2019)

no idea about bank/financial statements ....i submitted nothg ...never heard about it...i got granted though ...[/QUOTE]

U must be onshore ??


----------



## maverickz (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi Guys,

A quick question. I lodged my application on March 23 2019. If I upload some documents after that, will it push my application down in the backlog ?


----------



## G.S.S (Feb 21, 2019)

Hurraaaay... Got the golden email today

A big shout out to this forum for being so supportive with information. 

ANZSCO CODE: 261111 ICT Business Analyst
Points: 80+5 (NSW)
Self apply
ITA: April 10,2019
Lodged: May 20,2019
Direct Grant: 🎊🎉🎊🎉25-October-2019 🎉🎊🎊🎉

First travel/arrive by: 25-October-2020


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

maverickz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A quick question. I lodged my application on March 23 2019. If I upload some documents after that, will it push my application down in the backlog ?


One can never be sure, but chances are very low
But if it’s a document that reinforces your claims, upload it, irrespective of what happens to the application 

Cheers


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

G.S.S said:


> Hurraaaay... Got the golden email today
> 
> A big shout out to this forum for being so supportive with information.
> 
> ...


Congratulations

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

Congratulations


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi

Thanks God, we, a family of three, got our direct grant yesterday (24/10/2019). My details are on my signature.

I would like to thank the people in this forum very much for the help and support throughout the journey. Without them, I would have never got the grant.

The journey started last year when I visited a Marah agent to start the immigration process. After the first session evaluation, he refused to take my case because my job title is different than the Anszco code that I will be applying for. He mentioned, you either get me the experience letter with same title, or we can't continue with you. I was really disappointed. Anyway, I didn't loose the hope, so I started to search the internet and I have found this great forum. I have found many people who have assessed their skills with different Job title, and I got that it is about 65% of the responsibilities. So, I decided to continue on my own and by consulting this forum. I have submitted ACS skill assessment in November last year and after a month, WOW I got positive assessment!. Then, I went to PTE and I also got many help from this forum. I didn't return to that agent, and I finished the journey to the end with only the advises I got from this forum. 

Again, big thanks to you guys, and it was a zero chance for me without your help.


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

Congratulations Hamid


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Deadpoolll said:


> Congratulations Hamid


Thanks and I really hope that DHA finalize your application soon.


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

Thank you for your kind words


----------



## saravanaprabhu (May 8, 2017)

*Granted*

Hi All,

I have got my grant on 24/Oct/2019. Thanks a ton for all the support from the community.

My journey started in 2017 with the first attempt at PTE on 10/Feb/2017. It took nine attempts to clear PTE with 79+. I am a single applicant, and from India.

Here I am today with a direct grant.

note: I had uploaded all the below documents on 20/May/2019. Yet I have updated my tax documents[Form 16, Form 26AS, ITR for FY2018-19] for the current employment on 21/Oct/2019.


*Time lines*
261313 Software Engineer
75 points[Age - 30, English - 20, Qualification - 15, Experience - 10]
PTE 9th Attempt - 79+ - 08/Jan/2019 
ACS 2nd Assessment - Positive Result - 25/Feb/2019
189 DOE[75] - 08/Mar/2019 - suspended
190 ITA - 08/Apr/2019 [NSW final invite]
190 Lodged - 20/May/2019
Medicals - 26/May/2019
190 Grant - 24/Oct/2019
IED - 24/Oct/2020


*Document checklist*
Birth or Age, Evidence of	
Birth Certificate
Aadhaar Card
PAN Card

Change of Name, Evidence of
Affidavit with name variations

Character, Evidence of
PCC India

Language Ability - English, Evidence of
PTE Score Report
Mail from pearson that scores will be sent to DoHA
PTE Website Screenshot - cannot be sent again

Photograph - Passport
Photo

Qualifications - Overseas, Evidence of
B.Tech Academic Transcript
B.Tech Degree Certificate
12th Standard marksheet
10th Standard marksheet

Skills Assessment, Evidence of
Skill Assessment Letter

Travel Document	
Passport - First, Last and All stamped pages

Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment
Form 80

For each employment
Offer Letter
Salary Slips
Form 16
Form 26AS
ITR-V/ ITR-A
Matching period Bank statements
PF statement
Experience Letter RNR letter 
Releving Letter


----------



## prandood (Feb 13, 2019)

Congrats! I was not aware that all passport stamped pages were required. Anyone else can confirm that?


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

hamidd said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks God, we, a family of three, got our direct grant yesterday (24/10/2019). My details are on my signature.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Hamid


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

prandood said:


> Congrats! I was not aware that all passport stamped pages were required. Anyone else can confirm that?


I only gave the log of travels, not scanned pages. Only few places where I have used my passport at digital gates, I added comments that it was a digital scan. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## M71720 (Oct 23, 2019)

Hi , I lodged my application on 26 feb 2019. No updates till date. Anyone with same date or before that?


----------



## girishsg.ba (Jun 6, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> thetraveller said:
> 
> 
> > Loverboyns said:
> ...


hi all in this loop, 
if medicals is getting expired, we ourselves can create new hapid from health assessment menu right? Or should we wait for CO to do that(like they do it while adding new born)?


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

*rupesh_oz*



M71720 said:


> Hi , I lodged my application on 26 feb 2019. No updates till date. Anyone with same date or before that?


Hey,
Are you onshore or offshore? whats ur code?

NSW 261313
06-Apr


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

prandood said:


> Congrats! I was not aware that all passport stamped pages were required. Anyone else can confirm that?


I have only provided the travel log in the form80 without scanning any stamps and I got the grant, and I think many others had the same case. However, there are few cases reported in this forum which had CO contacted for passport stamp. I think it is not a basic requirement, but you may have a CO who will decide to verify something and request them.


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

saravanaprabhu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got my grant on 24/Oct/2019. Thanks a ton for all the support from the community.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Saravanaprabhu!!! Thank you for the detailed list you provided. It really helps many. 

Can you please elaborate on "Affidavit with name variations", as I am also having different spellings in some of my certificates. Is it a notary with deponent as you? Or your parents. Please clarify.

Thank you.


----------



## prandood (Feb 13, 2019)

hamidd said:


> I have only provided the travel log in the form80 without scanning any stamps and I got the grant, and I think many others had the same case. However, there are few cases reported in this forum which had CO contacted for passport stamp. I think it is not a basic requirement, but you may have a CO who decided to verify something and request them.


Cool, thanks!


----------



## M71720 (Oct 23, 2019)

Code 411411 onshore


----------



## M71720 (Oct 23, 2019)

M71720 said:


> Hi , I lodged my application on 26 feb 2019. No updates till date. Anyone with same date or before that?




Onshore applicant 
Code 411411


----------



## S.Randhawa (Sep 10, 2019)

Dear All

Alhamdolillah, by the blessing of Allah, we the family of 5 got our Visa today. Thank you every one for contributing on this forum. I want to thank especially NB and Davidng. Their precious suggestions enabled me to complete this journey successfully. I wish all of you the best for this journey of new dreams and I am sure, you all will get your grant soon, In Sha Allah. May Allah help me in making this decision excellent for me and my family in this world and ahead, Ameen. Jazak Allah again.

Visa Lodgement: Feb. 19, 2019
Co-contact: October 1, 2019 for Form-815
Response to Co-Contact: October 14, 2019
Grant: Oct. 25, 2019
IED: Oct 25, 2020
Skill: Agricultural Scientist


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

M71720 said:


> Hi , I lodged my application on 26 feb 2019. No updates till date. Anyone with same date or before that?


waiting with 05-Feb-19 lodged , no CO contact no Grant,..............hope is loosing day by day, unable to understand what will happen....


----------



## alex_huynh0807 (Jul 3, 2019)

No grant for onshore applicants today
I’m depressed


----------



## saravanaprabhu (May 8, 2017)

pawan1 said:


> Congratulations Saravanaprabhu!!! Thank you for the detailed list you provided. It really helps many.
> 
> Can you please elaborate on "Affidavit with name variations", as I am also having different spellings in some of my certificates. Is it a notary with deponent as you? Or your parents. Please clarify.
> 
> Thank you.


It is one and the same person affidavit, I listed out the various spellings in the affidavit, then additionally declared my passport no. It was signed by a notary and I was the deponent.


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

saravanaprabhu said:


> It is one and the same person affidavit, I listed out the various spellings in the affidavit, then additionally declared my passport no. It was signed by a notary and I was the deponent.


Affidavit is not always accepted. There was one case recently where it was not accepted stating that an affidavit does not prove the truth, it is only swearing. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I just have a question. @NB please pitch in.

CODE: 261313
190 - QLD
One of my friend has got a invite for QLD at 80 points for 261313, DoE 30/07/2019. 
I have 85 points for QLD for 261313, DoE 29/07/2019. I have not received invites.

Is it fair? Is there a system which prioritizes application or is it random?

Thanks,
Ankit



Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankittanna said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just have a question. @NB please pitch in.
> 
> ...


I don’t predict invites

But you have to understand the logic behind state sponsorship program
It is To give the states a free hand to invite anybody they want irrespective of their points or experience 

So no one can predict state sponsorship 

Cheers


----------



## thetraveller (Jul 16, 2017)

sahir01 said:


> waiting with 05-Feb-19 lodged , no CO contact no Grant,..............hope is loosing day by day, unable to understand what will happen....


only thing we can do is waiting. waiting since dec 2018.


----------



## IMJA (Oct 1, 2019)

Waiting after responding to CO contact from Oct 11


----------



## Hasan866 (Feb 19, 2018)

*Wait time*



IMJA said:


> Waiting after responding to CO contact from Oct 11


Dear Friends, 
i have been following immitracker for my 190 application...as per the updates mar/april/may/june applicants are getting responses on random basis..
i lodged my application on 16th of May 2019, but on immitracker it shows applicants of june are now getting responses.
what does that mean ? do they really are skipping applications ? and what is the reason of doing so ?
your response would be highly appreciable


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hasan866 said:


> Dear Friends,
> i have been following immitracker for my 190 application...as per the updates mar/april/may/june applicants are getting responses on random basis..
> i lodged my application on 16th of May 2019, but on immitracker it shows applicants of june are now getting responses.
> what does that mean ? do they really are skipping applications ? and what is the reason of doing so ?
> your response would be highly appreciable


Stop looking at trackers
It’s all unverified and suspect data

All you can rely on is the waiting time that DHA published on its website 

Cheers


----------



## Hasan866 (Feb 19, 2018)

that is exactly what i was thinking, i better wait til Jan/Feb 2020. checking trackers is a kind of headache, one starts worrying.

thankyou NB


----------



## agulati79 (Oct 25, 2019)

Guys I have my current situation to share with you and need help and your views on this. I am in a great fix now as my CO refused my Visa for 190(NSW) just because my ACS got expired when I lodged my application and I applied for fresh ACS and got approved in 15 days. Now my visa got rejected just because of this reason. I don't know should I do in this situation. Your opinions are most welcomed. Please help.


----------



## cat_chanty (Apr 21, 2019)

Hasan866 said:


> Dear Friends,
> i have been following immitracker for my 190 application...as per the updates mar/april/may/june applicants are getting responses on random basis..
> i lodged my application on 16th of May 2019, but on immitracker it shows applicants of june are now getting responses.
> what does that mean ? do they really are skipping applications ? and what is the reason of doing so ?
> your response would be highly appreciable


I don't want to be offensive, but I am genuinely perplexed about people frequently asking questions based on the observation from immitracker.

Even if DHA is REALLY skipping applications, what do you want to do? Make a complaint? Withdraw your application? 

We are at a passive state and there is nothing we can do to change anything except waiting patiently. As long as we have made a genuine application together with all the supporting documents, the time will come at last. 

There are thousands of people on the same boat with you.

Dwelling on uncontrollable matters will only increase you anxiety. Mate, just spend time on some meaningful activities rather than checking the immitracker everyday.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

agulati79 said:


> Guys I have my current situation to share with you and need help and your views on this. I am in a great fix now as my CO refused my Visa for 190(NSW) just because my ACS got expired when I lodged my application and I applied for fresh ACS and got approved in 15 days. Now my visa got rejected just because of this reason. I don't know should I do in this situation. Your opinions are most welcomed. Please help.


When did the ACS assessment expire ?
When did you get the final invite from NSW ?
When did you submit the application and pay visa fees?

Cheers


----------



## Leverd (Oct 14, 2018)

alex_huynh0807 said:


> no idea about bank/financial statements ....i submitted nothg ...never heard about it...i got granted though ...


U must be onshore ??[/QUOTE]

offshore


----------



## YCL (Oct 26, 2019)

Dear all,

I have lodged my 190 visa (NSW) since April, 2019, haven't heard from CO. I am now being unemployed for a several months, will it affect my visa application? Many thanks.


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

YCL said:


> Dear all,
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged my 190 visa (NSW) since April, 2019, haven't heard from CO. I am now being unemployed for a several months, will it affect my visa application? Many thanks.


No worry, just update in immi that you are not working at the moment, under update information. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

https://www.sbs.com.au/news/perth-g...XKV5-lFCwnU8smQ5xGqNuUURkAkUr1efei-3HZ0U00ebk

Perth and Gold Coast are considered s as regional areas now!


----------



## agulati79 (Oct 25, 2019)

@NB

I got ITA on 1st May however the date of approval of fresh ACS is on 17th May. So my visa has been refused. I am in a great fix. Not getting what should i do now. Please suggest.


----------



## agulati79 (Oct 25, 2019)

agulati79 said:


> @NB
> 
> I got ITA on 1st May however the date of approval of fresh ACS is on 17th May. So my visa has been refused. I am in a great fix. Not getting what should i do now. Please suggest.


 I lodged my application on 16 June and paid visa fees on 15th June.


----------



## agulati79 (Oct 25, 2019)

@NB I lodged my application on 16th June and paid visa fees on 15th June.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

agulati79 said:


> @NB
> 
> I got ITA on 1st May however the date of approval of fresh ACS is on 17th May. So my visa has been refused. I am in a great fix. Not getting what should i do now. Please suggest.


I asked you 3 simple questions, and you are not careful enough to answer even those

Cheers


----------



## Snehal1900 (Sep 21, 2019)

agulati79 said:


> Originally Posted by agulati79 View Post
> Guys I have my current situation to share with you and need help and your views on this. I am in a great fix now as my CO refused my Visa for 190(NSW) just because my ACS got expired when I lodged my application and I applied for fresh ACS and got approved in 15 days. Now my visa got rejected just because of this reason. I don't know should I do in this situation. Your opinions are most welcomed. Please help.





agulati79 said:


> @NB
> 
> I got ITA on 1st May however the date of approval of fresh ACS is on 17th May. So my visa has been refused. I am in a great fix. Not getting what should i do now. Please suggest.


It's been stated here multiple times that you should get a fresh ACS Assessment prior to receiving an invitation. You should have suspended your EOI, gotten a new ACS assessment and then reactivate your EOI prior to receiving an invitation. The case officer was right to refuse your visa as your ACS wasn't valid at the time of invitation.

I really sympathize with you, but unfortunately, there is nothing you can do. You will need to start afresh again.


----------



## bra1n5ap (Apr 29, 2019)

I lodged my 190 visa today, 65 points, offshore. Now, the waiting begins.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

bra1n5ap said:


> I lodged my 190 visa today, 65 points, offshore. Now, the waiting begins.


Be calm. It's faster now.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bra1n5ap said:


> I lodged my 190 visa today, 65 points, offshore. Now, the waiting begins.


Your points are 60+5 ?
What’s your Anzsco code ?
On shore applicant ?
Which state ?

Cheers


----------



## bra1n5ap (Apr 29, 2019)

NB said:


> Your points are 60+5 ?
> What’s your Anzsco code ?
> On shore applicant ?
> Which state ?
> ...


ANZSCO: 252411 
South Australia, Offshore
60 + 5 points.


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

sanjeevkumarrao said:


> https://www.sbs.com.au/news/perth-g...XKV5-lFCwnU8smQ5xGqNuUURkAkUr1efei-3HZ0U00ebk
> 
> Perth and Gold Coast are considered s as regional areas now!


Not now. Starting on the 16th of November.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Dear Members if my employer does not respond to email or missed a call from DHA for employment verification, in such a scenario, will DHA inform me about it? Or they just reject the visa application on spot?


----------



## prashantcd (Aug 11, 2018)

Hello all,

DHA has made our Deepawali celebrations extra special by granting us, a family of 3, a direct grant today. 
No volume of words are sufficient to thank the senior members of this group for their selfless effort to answer every user's queries. A very special thanks to NB for bringing in so much clarity into this whole process. 

ANZSCO Code : 261313
Location: Offshore
ACS Assessment Submitted: 18 Dec 2018
ACS Assessment Outcome : 17 Jan 2019
EOI Lodged (189) : 20 Feb 2019, 75 Points
EOI Lodged (190) : 22 Mar 2019, 80 (190)
NSW Pre-Invite (190) : 16 Apr 2019
Invited: 29 Apr 2019
Visa Lodged: 23 May 2019
Docs Upload: 23 May 2019
Medicals: 26 Jul 2019
Direct Grant: 26 Oct 2019


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

prashantcd said:


> Hello all,
> 
> DHA has made our Deepawali celebrations extra special by granting us, a family of 3, a direct grant today.
> No volume of words are sufficient to thank the senior members of this group for their selfless effort to answer every user's queries. A very special thanks to NB for bringing in so much clarity into this whole process.
> ...



Congratulations. Enjoy the moment


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Dear Members if my employer does not respond to email or missed a call from DHA for employment verification, in such a scenario, will DHA inform me about it? Or they just reject the visa application on spot?


Generally they issue a Natural justice letter and give you a chance to respond before taking the final decision
Only in rare cases when they are are totally convinced that your claims are false, they reject your application outright

Cheers


----------



## IMJA (Oct 1, 2019)

prashantcd said:


> Hello all,
> 
> DHA has made our Deepawali celebrations extra special by granting us, a family of 3, a direct grant today.
> No volume of words are sufficient to thank the senior members of this group for their selfless effort to answer every user's queries. A very special thanks to NB for bringing in so much clarity into this whole process.
> ...


Congratulations...Happy Diwali.. hope we can celebrate Christmas joyfully after our grant too...waiting after CO contact


----------



## YCL (Oct 26, 2019)

DDouza said:


> No worry, just update in immi that you are not working at the moment, under update information.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thank you very much for your reply . I was a bit worried about my current employment status will affect my application.


----------



## abhishek3905 (Apr 10, 2019)

Hi NB,

My case is little complex. I was on deputation to australia from a big 4 company. Deputation was like 2 months sydney and then to a client in Melbourne for 2 year 2 months. My company on roles and responsibility has given deputation to Australia from January 2013 till April 2015. I was with Indian company from November 2012 till February 2016. Also I availed leave while returning from Australia from April 2015 till May 2015. I was paid Australian salary during that period.

1) In my EOI and visa lodgement I have shown all the period from January 2013 till April 2015 as Victorian experience. Though I have highlighted my stay in Sydney for 2 months based on my accommodation details( rent).

2) Also though I was paid Australian salary even when I was on remaining leaves half of May 2015 , I have not considered it as Australian experience as per my company letter and as per ACS assessment.

Will the above two can be a cause of visa rejection, though I am also not sure how well I would have put it in application as I will not be knowing exact dates of my sydney work and wether I could have included may also in Australian experience when my company has given April. I only know my entry and exit dates in Australia. I finally exited Australia in April 2015.

Visa Lodged: June
Visa subclass :190


----------



## chettis (Jul 8, 2019)

prashantcd said:


> Hello all,
> 
> DHA has made our Deepawali celebrations extra special by granting us, a family of 3, a direct grant today.
> No volume of words are sufficient to thank the senior members of this group for their selfless effort to answer every user's queries. A very special thanks to NB for bringing in so much clarity into this whole process.
> ...


Congrats Prasantcd, I have lodged on the same day 23rd day, hopefully will get the grant soon. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhishek3905 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> My case is little complex. I was on deputation to australia from a big 4 company. Deputation was like 2 months sydney and then to a client in Melbourne for 2 year 2 months. My company on roles and responsibility has given deputation to Australia from January 2013 till April 2015. I was with Indian company from November 2012 till February 2016. Also I availed leave while returning from Australia from April 2015 till May 2015. I was paid Australian salary during that period.
> 
> ...


Please give specific dates for all the experiences and where they were carried out
Make it into 3 sets
Set 1 what actually happened 
Set 2 what is shown in company records
Set 3 what you have shown in EOI and application 

Cheers


----------



## abhishek3905 (Apr 10, 2019)

*Congrats !!!*

Congrats prashantcd !!!



prashantcd said:


> Hello all,
> 
> DHA has made our Deepawali celebrations extra special by granting us, a family of 3, a direct grant today.
> No volume of words are sufficient to thank the senior members of this group for their selfless effort to answer every user's queries. A very special thanks to NB for bringing in so much clarity into this whole process.
> ...


----------



## abhishek3905 (Apr 10, 2019)

*Congrats !!!*

Congrats !!!!




S.Randhawa said:


> Dear All
> 
> Alhamdolillah, by the blessing of Allah, we the family of 5 got our Visa today. Thank you every one for contributing on this forum. I want to thank especially NB and Davidng. Their precious suggestions enabled me to complete this journey successfully. I wish all of you the best for this journey of new dreams and I am sure, you all will get your grant soon, In Sha Allah. May Allah help me in making this decision excellent for me and my family in this world and ahead, Ameen. Jazak Allah again.
> 
> ...


----------



## abhishek3905 (Apr 10, 2019)

*Congrats !!!*

Congrats !!!



G.S.S said:


> Hurraaaay... Got the golden email today
> 
> A big shout out to this forum for being so supportive with information.
> 
> ...


----------



## abhishek3905 (Apr 10, 2019)

*Congrats !!!*

Congrats




hamidd said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks God, we, a family of three, got our direct grant yesterday (24/10/2019). My details are on my signature.
> 
> ...


----------



## ramana2019 (Oct 26, 2019)

Hi my medical expired August but I applied visa in April ending so I need gave medicals again or not ...still i m waiting for grant most of May and June applicant grant their visa this month ..what about April application . Any one any idea about April grants.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ramana2019 said:


> Hi my medical expired August but I applied visa in April ending so I need gave medicals again or not ...still i m waiting for grant most of May and June applicant grant their visa this month ..what about April application . Any one any idea about April grants.


The co may or may not ask you to get the medical done again
It’s totally his prerogative 
The time taken for grant depends on the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted 
So you can not compare your timelines with someone else 
You will have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

No updates today ??


----------



## nn123 (Jan 6, 2019)

Sunday

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

People were getting grant during weekend's this month


----------



## Snehal1900 (Sep 21, 2019)

ramana2019 said:


> Hi my medical expired August but I applied visa in April ending so I need gave medicals again or not ...still i m waiting for grant most of May and June applicant grant their visa this month ..what about April application . Any one any idea about April grants.


Out of curiosity, what's your English Score?


----------



## ramana2019 (Oct 26, 2019)

Snehal1900 said:


> Out of curiosity, what's your English Score?




What about you ?


----------



## ramana2019 (Oct 26, 2019)

ramana2019 said:


> What about you ?




I think this is not debate forum ? keep calm and follow the discussions


----------



## ramana2019 (Oct 26, 2019)

ramana2019 said:


> What about you ?




If you have that much fluency ... thousands of students are waiting for good tutor like you ..please come Australia teach them .


----------



## ramana2019 (Oct 26, 2019)

ramana2019 said:


> If you have that much fluency ... thousands of students are waiting for good tutor like you ..please come Australia teach them .




Some people always trying to criticise other people like you ....I think you from India. Usually our people alway thinking out subjects .Already he(NB)understood my question ,then he replied. What’s is your problem. Stop nonsense in forum ..if you have too knowledge ,why you fallowing this forum . 

Thank you very much


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

Snehal1900 said:


> Out of curiosity, what's your English Score?


You're being rude! Your English score, be it "SUPERIOR", does not guarantee that you are skilled to get a job there. STOP JUDGING! 

Refrain from posting such stuff, even if you are very much "CURIOUS" to know!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## pra7eek (May 28, 2019)

Snehal1900 said:


> Out of curiosity, what's your English Score?


Dude, not cool.

Sent from my SM-C900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snehal1900 (Sep 21, 2019)

ankittanna said:


> You're being rude! Your English score, be it "SUPERIOR", does not guarantee that you are skilled to get a job there. STOP JUDGING!
> 
> Refrain from posting such stuff, even if you are very much "CURIOUS" to know!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


The person i directed the question to has already replied and i decided not to respond in order for peace to reign. Learn to mind your business mate and keep scrolling. Cheers! :focus:


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

Snehal1900 said:


> The person i directed the question to has already replied and i decided not to respond in order for peace to reign. Learn to mind your business mate and keep scrolling. Cheers! :focus:


Out of curiosity, what's your English score?  #MindingMyOwnBusiness

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## algracetv (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi guys, anyone have an experience of changing Visa application while the other is on progress? For example, i Lodge a 489 visa, and then a 190 invitation came. Ao I decided to pursue the 190. Whil my medical is ongoing for 489? Thank you! 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

algracetv said:


> Hi guys, anyone have an experience of changing Visa application while the other is on progress? For example, i Lodge a 489 visa, and then a 190 invitation came. Ao I decided to pursue the 190. Whil my medical is ongoing for 489? Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


Many members have done it
It’s not unique
Just use the same hap id that you have already generated for the 489 in the 190 application 
If the medicals are not completed, then ask the clinic to do the HIV test also
Don’t forget to withdraw the 489 once you have lodged the 190

Cheers


----------



## algracetv (Oct 3, 2018)

NB said:


> Many members have done it
> It’s not unique
> Just use the same hap id that you have already generated for the 489 in the 190 application
> If the medicals are not completed, then ask the clinic to do the HIV test also
> ...


Thanks NB for you response ! Actually all my dependants medical are completed except me as I need to finish meditation. Thanks! 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## IMJA (Oct 1, 2019)

I got a CO contact asking further employment evidence and I have given a lot of evidence for my second job and very few for the first 1 year..because I don’t have much evidence to show apart from a reference letter and a certificate of employment.. would they be satisfied with that? If not, will they ask me for more? What would be their action?
Lodgement: Feb 15
CO contact Oct 2
Responded: Oct 10


----------



## SR_K (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi guys, I have applied for 190 onshore through an agent last month. When I imported visa application to my immi account, I found out that the agent answered NO to question “Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?” Which actually should be YES, as I did it for my student visa in Nov 2018. 

So I asked them about this, then they informed me that I didn’t inform them about my previous visa.( they have no idea about it as I applied through other agent for student visa). But they clarified me that the purpose of this question is to generate HAP ID and even if we answer No, immi auto tracks it. So I asked them to update it but they suggested to as it is, as it’s not “critical information “.

But in the end the emedical form showed only HIV test required. And I did only HIV test, planning to do the remaining two health exams next month. 

So, here I need suggestions about the mistake they made in application. Should I force them to update details or leave as it is as per agent’s suggestion?

Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

SR_K said:


> Hi guys, I have applied for 190 onshore through an agent last month. When I imported visa application to my immi account, I found out that the agent answered NO to question “Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?” Which actually should be YES, as I did it for my student visa in Nov 2018.
> 
> So I asked them about this, then they informed me that I didn’t inform them about my previous visa.( they have no idea about it as I applied through other agent for student visa). But they clarified me that the purpose of this question is to generate HAP ID and even if we answer No, immi auto tracks it. So I asked them to update it but they suggested to as it is, as it’s not “critical information “.
> 
> ...


Looks like it all worked out in the end and no need to make any changes. If you say yes to the question then they ask for your HapID in case some of the medicals might already be done and can be shortcutted - but it looks like this has happened anyway so i’d leave it.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

SR_K said:


> Hi guys, I have applied for 190 onshore through an agent last month. When I imported visa application to my immi account, I found out that the agent answered NO to question “Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months?” Which actually should be YES, as I did it for my student visa in Nov 2018.
> 
> So I asked them about this, then they informed me that I didn’t inform them about my previous visa.( they have no idea about it as I applied through other agent for student visa). But they clarified me that the purpose of this question is to generate HAP ID and even if we answer No, immi auto tracks it. So I asked them to update it but they suggested to as it is, as it’s not “critical information “.
> 
> ...


This isn't critical, but not telling your agent about your previous visas could mean more serious mistakes this agent may have done in your application. Did this agent not bother to ask you about how (on which visa) are you onshore? and you didn't tell them about being here on a student visa?


----------



## SR_K (Oct 10, 2019)

KeeDa said:


> This isn't critical, but not telling your agent about your previous visas could mean more serious mistakes this agent may have done in your application. Did this agent not bother to ask you about how (on which visa) are you onshore? and you didn't tell them about being here on a student visa?




They know about my current & previous visas before hand and by looking at form 80 as well. But they didn’t bother to ask when I applied for the last visa, and I had no idea about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

IMJA said:


> I got a CO contact asking further employment evidence and I have given a lot of evidence for my second job and very few for the first 1 year..because I don’t have much evidence to show apart from a reference letter and a certificate of employment.. would they be satisfied with that? If not, will they ask me for more? What would be their action?
> Lodgement: Feb 15
> CO contact Oct 2
> Responded: Oct 10


It’s absolutely insufficient 
You need some third party evidence 
Any PF deductions, income tax documents or bank’s statements in which the salary was credited

Can you get any ?
How big is this company ?
Number of employees ?
Turnover ?
Which business?


Cheers


----------



## IMJA (Oct 1, 2019)

NB said:


> IMJA said:
> 
> 
> > I got a CO contact asking further employment evidence and I have given a lot of evidence for my second job and very few for the first 1 year..because I don’t have much evidence to show apart from a reference letter and a certificate of employment.. would they be satisfied with that? If not, will they ask me for more? What would be their action?
> ...


It’s a reputed hospital with more than 600 beds and I was nurse there. This was in 2011 and salary was paid in cash everywhere for nurses at that time. I haven’t retained any payslips. So they gave me a salary certificate stating the amount, no PF and tax deduction which I submitted at the time of application. Now again when I requested, they gave me a certificate of employment with almost the same content of the salary certificate. Also I got a statement from Chatered Accountant that income was low so tax was not paid.
But for the next job, I have given all evidences like PF, ESI id etc.
I am a bit worried about this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

IMJA said:


> It’s a reputed hospital with more than 600 beds and I was nurse there. This was in 2011 and salary was paid in cash everywhere for nurses at that time. I haven’t retained any payslips. So they gave me a salary certificate stating the amount, no PF and tax deduction which I submitted at the time of application. Now again when I requested, they gave me a certificate of employment with almost the same content of the salary certificate. Also I got a statement from Chatered Accountant that income was low so tax was not paid.
> But for the next job, I have given all evidences like PF, ESI id etc.
> I am a bit worried about this.


Which city was this experience in?
In case of employment verification, will the hospital confirm your claims ?
You must have signed the attendance in a register. Can you get a xerox of the register for that period?

Cheers


----------



## asheesh (Aug 21, 2015)

How to send PTE scores for PR process for 190?
On PTE website I can find the option to send scores but not sure which organisation to choose from a list of 120 organisations.
Any leads are appreciated.


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

asheesh said:


> How to send PTE scores for PR process for 190?
> On PTE website I can find the option to send scores but not sure which organisation to choose from a list of 120 organisations.
> Any leads are appreciated.


DHA Australia

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## IMJA (Oct 1, 2019)

NB said:


> Which city was this experience in?
> In case of employment verification, will the hospital confirm your claims ?
> You must have signed the attendance in a register. Can you get a xerox of the register for that period?
> 
> Cheers


It was in Kerala and if they contact the hospital, they can give the dates I worked., but whom they will contact.. the hospital number or the person’s number who issued the certificate?
I asked them whether they keep any register of attendance but they said its hard to find.. but does the CO contact me again for the same reason or they directly go for the verification? If so, it might delay the process right?


----------



## Sahilg008 (Sep 29, 2019)

Hi.. not sure but just asking ACS would have deduced first few years from your experience. Are they asking for providing third party evidence even for the years ACS deducted from your experience? M also on the same boat where I don’t have third point evidence for my first year of experience but ACS deducted first two years so not sure if co will ask for further evidence. Lodgement date - 20th May


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sahilg008 said:


> Hi.. not sure but just asking ACS would have deduced first few years from your experience. Are they asking for providing third party evidence even for the years ACS deducted from your experience? M also on the same boat where I don’t have third point evidence for my first year of experience but ACS deducted first two years so not sure if co will ask for further evidence. Lodgement date - 20th May


Some Applicants in the past have been asked for evidence for the years deducted by ACS
The justification is that the period was used for AQF and so you are supposed to have the complete evidence 

It’s not the case always, but maybe the department is becoming more strict day by day 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

IMJA said:


> It was in Kerala and if they contact the hospital, they can give the dates I worked., but whom they will contact.. the hospital number or the person’s number who issued the certificate?
> I asked them whether they keep any register of attendance but they said its hard to find.. but does the CO contact me again for the same reason or they directly go for the verification? If so, it might delay the process right?


As you are unable to provide any further substantial evidence, the CO will decide on what to do next 
He May decide to go for employment verification and in that case it will be done through the high commission in india
They decide whom and how to contact

You have to wait patiently for the grant or CO contact

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

asheesh said:


> How to send PTE scores for PR process for 190?
> On PTE website I can find the option to send scores but not sure which organisation to choose from a list of 120 organisations.
> Any leads are appreciated.


Send it to the department of home affairs Australia

Cheers


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

Dear All,

Happy to share that I received DG for my SC190 NSW today.

Thank you to all the forum members and @NB specifically for you support throughout this journey, which started way back in Jan 2018 when I took PTE.

My Case Details:
Anzsco - 261313 - Offshore
Initial EOI - April 2018 - 70 Points
Updated EOI - March 2019 - 75 Points + 5 State
NSW PreInvite / Invite - April 2019
Visa Lodge - 28 May 2019
Grant - 28 October 2019

All the very best to everyone and always believe in yourselves.


Cheers!!!


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

youmesss said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Happy to share that I received DG for my SC190 NSW today.
> 
> ...


Congrats
Is there any WhatsApp group useful for 190 lodgement?
I have recieved NSW 190 pre invite and was looking forward for some support of fellow 190ers 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

youmesss said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Happy to share that I received DG for my SC190 NSW today.
> 
> ...



Congratulations! Celebrate now, and prepare from within!


----------



## asheesh (Aug 21, 2015)

Why March applications are not processed and COs reached towards May and June? I applied on March 11 and have no idea when it will be picked. Any insights on the pattern of CO picking cases or priorities?


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

@Asheesh
Bro we are December onshore applicants and waiting from more than a decade, what would you say about us ?


----------



## asheesh (Aug 21, 2015)

Deadpoolll said:


> @Asheesh
> Bro we are December onshore applicants and waiting from more than a decade, what would you say about us ?


It is annoying to see how they are doing it randomly. I can feel your agony. I wish they start looking in a sequence.


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

@Asheesh
Hope


----------



## asheesh (Aug 21, 2015)

Guys, I am happy to share my Girect Grant just now. I was cursing the DHA right now on this forum, and received it right now. Quite happy. Thanks for sharing all valuable info.
My timeline:
11th March 2019 lodged application
DG: 28th October 2019


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

Hahahah see how lucky you are, congratulations


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Congrats asheesh. Within a few minutes your frustrations turned into happiness. Enjoy the moment and stay positive for future.


----------



## Dr 12 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi all,
How likely is that CO asks for employment evidence if I am not claiming points for it?


----------



## Dr 12 (Apr 8, 2016)

Sahilg008 said:


> Hi.. not sure but just asking ACS would have deduced first few years from your experience. Are they asking for providing third party evidence even for the years ACS deducted from your experience? M also on the same boat where I don’t have third point evidence for my first year of experience but ACS deducted first two years so not sure if co will ask for further evidence. Lodgement date - 20th May



Are you claiming points for work experience?


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

Posting on behalf of my friend,
His co contacted him and asked about about more details and references from work place, he already provided the pay slips, bank statements and employment contract but as his workplace has been closed permanently he is worried about what to do as he doesn't have any contact with his previous manager/Boss. He told me that he has mentioned everything is a seperate pdf file and already uploaded to dha but still concerned about it. Any opinion??


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

HI All,

Experts plz help, my lodged date is 5-Feb-19, no co contact and no Grant till yet, i want to submit feedback form but there is mentioned i can not write for Visa processing or application status. what should i do now? i know patience but its getting very difficult to see cases of May-June replied but mine is stuck, as i have to plan the schooling of my Kids as well. 

Please tell me how to submit feedback Form, at least they can have a nudge about my case.

NSW - 190
133111 

Regards//


----------



## SD008 (Aug 20, 2019)

asheesh said:


> Guys, I am happy to share my Girect Grant just now. I was cursing the DHA right now on this forum, and received it right now. Quite happy. Thanks for sharing all valuable info.
> My timeline:
> 11th March 2019 lodged application
> DG: 28th October 2019


Congrats...are you onshore ?


----------



## sunday4062 (Oct 28, 2019)

*Format for CV*

Hi experts,

Can someone suggest me what is the format of the CV to be used while uploading docs to the invite link for NSW state ? 

I am applying for 261313. 

Thanks


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Any 190 VIC grant specially from end of May 2019.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahir01 said:


> HI All,
> 
> Experts plz help, my lodged date is 5-Feb-19, no co contact and no Grant till yet, i want to submit feedback form but there is mentioned i can not write for Visa processing or application status. what should i do now? i know patience but its getting very difficult to see cases of May-June replied but mine is stuck, as i have to plan the schooling of my Kids as well.
> 
> ...


You have to wait patiently 
There is nothing you can do about it

Cheers


----------



## bibu1481 (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi All,

By God's grace, we family of four got our grant today(28/10/2019 9:29 AM(IST)). 

ANZSCO: 261112
Age 25 | Edu 15 | Lang 20 | Exp 15 || TOTAL 75
EOI 189: 18-Jan-19 (75pts)
NSW Pre-Invite: 18-04-2019
Application submitted: 23-04-2019
Invite: 08-05-2019
Visa Lodged: 22-05-2019
CO Contact: 23-10-2019 (PTE Scores verification)
Responded to CO: 24-10-2019
Grant: 28-10-2019

Thanks to all, All the best for all awaiting their Grants!!!


----------



## faisalali10 (Nov 15, 2018)

Congrats mate,, who is your case officer?


----------



## bibu1481 (Feb 8, 2018)

faisalali10 said:


> Congrats mate,, who is your case officer?


Thanks,

Got Co contact from 'Mark'
Grant from 'Marea'


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Congrats
> Is there any WhatsApp group useful for 190 lodgement?
> I have recieved NSW 190 pre invite and was looking forward for some support of fellow 190ers
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Not that I am aware of mate. I just followed guidance from this forum and NB's thread.

Cheers!!!


----------



## rianess (Apr 5, 2019)

asheesh said:


> Guys, I am happy to share my Girect Grant just now. I was cursing the DHA right now on this forum, and received it right now. Quite happy. Thanks for sharing all valuable info.
> My timeline:
> 11th March 2019 lodged application
> DG: 28th October 2019




Hahaha. Congratulations on your grant. I literally was laughing out loud when I read two of your consecutive messages above then this! It's sooo cute. I can only imagine the sudden change in emotions. Sooo happy for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tauseefafzal (Nov 2, 2018)

Hello all. I am a silent follower of this thread, and glad to announce that I got my grant letter today (family of 2). The details are in my signature. Got CO contact on 21-Oct-2019 for the Health Declaration 815, which I uploaded on 23-Oct-2019. 
This thread really helped alot in estimating the timelines, and NB's comments and replies were really valuable (Thumbs Up).


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

tauseefafzal said:


> Hello all. I am a silent follower of this thread, and glad to announce that I got my grant letter today (family of 2). The details are in my signature. Got CO contact on 21-Oct-2019 for the Health Declaration 815, which I uploaded on 23-Oct-2019.
> This thread really helped alot in estimating the timelines, and NB's comments and replies were really valuable (Thumbs Up).


Congratulations. Enjoy the moment. 

Can you please tell me at what time did you receive your Grant? Thank You.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

tauseefafzal said:


> Hello all. I am a silent follower of this thread, and glad to announce that I got my grant letter today (family of 2). The details are in my signature. Got CO contact on 21-Oct-2019 for the Health Declaration 815, which I uploaded on 23-Oct-2019.
> This thread really helped alot in estimating the timelines, and NB's comments and replies were really valuable (Thumbs Up).



Congrats. And please share the journey a bit more elaborated so that we just get hopes of being patient. Enjoy the moment


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

youmesss said:


> Not that I am aware of mate. I just followed guidance from this forum and NB's thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!


Ok, thanks 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tauseefafzal (Nov 2, 2018)

Realy85 said:


> Congrats. And please share the journey a bit more elaborated so that we just get hopes of being patient. Enjoy the moment


Journey was long and nerve wrecking. I did PTE in Oct-2018 and got 83+ in all bands. Then I gathered all the documents required for State Nomination (mostly employment documents) and applied for State Nomination of VIC in Mar-2019. Then I gathered the most difficult documents for Visa Application. Payslips, Bank Statements, Employment Certificates, Joining and Leaving Letters, Tax Statements, Statutory Declarations, Family Documents, etc. My employments included 5 companies from the year 2009, so I needed to work with their HR departments to get all the missing information. I also had to contact the respective banks for the statements. Lodged the application on 29-April-2019 and after 6 months of waiting, got the CO contact on 21-Oct-2019 and after 1 week of that, I got the grant.

The most important tip to avoid unnecessary anxiety is to check this forum just once or twice a week (thats what I did) and I never commented unnecessarily on this thread. This will make your journey a bit easier, because every case is different, and you cannot predict on the basis of specific case, the outcome of another one. I hope everyone will have their moment soon


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

tauseefafzal said:


> Realy85 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats. And please share the journey a bit more elaborated so that we just get hopes of being patient. Enjoy the moment
> ...


Thanks for giving the details. What was the co contact for??


----------



## akhil1986_ (Sep 13, 2019)

bibu1481 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By God's grace, we family of four got our grant today(28/10/2019 9:29 AM(IST)).
> 
> ...



Congrats dear


----------



## akhil1986_ (Sep 13, 2019)

bibu1481 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> By God's grace, we family of four got our grant today(28/10/2019 9:29 AM(IST)).
> 
> ...


Congrats mate


----------



## akhil1986_ (Sep 13, 2019)

asheesh said:


> Guys, I am happy to share my Girect Grant just now. I was cursing the DHA right now on this forum, and received it right now. Quite happy. Thanks for sharing all valuable info.
> My timeline:
> 11th March 2019 lodged application
> DG: 28th October 2019


Congrats mate...


----------



## John_123 (Oct 28, 2019)

Greetings Everyone. I’ve been a silent follower of this thread for more than 6 months now. I am glad to let you know that I (family of two) received a direct grant today. I would like to thank all the members of this group especially @NB for all their valuable information and inputs on this stressful journey. 

Thank you and good luck to all expecting their grants.  

ANZSCO Code: 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer)
ACS Skill Assessment: 2nd-March-2019
Points: 80 
State Nomination Applied: 13-April-2019 (NSW)
Pre-invite: 18-April-2019
Final invite: 17-May-2019
Visa Lodged: 28-May-2019
Direct Grant::28-Oct-2019
IED: 28-Oct-2020
Offshore Applicant


----------



## AR4236 (Aug 14, 2019)

Its funny people getting impatient in 4-5 months!....have been waiting for 11 months now...no grant in sight! :|

Lodgment date: 30-11-2018
First CO Contact: 24-05-2019 (For form 815/health declaration)
2nd CO Contact: 14-08-2019 (For a repeat of medicals)
Grant Date: Long long wait continues :|


----------



## prashantcd (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi NB,

I had my visa successfully processed through an agent, now post visa grant, I kindly request you to help me with the following:

1) Is there any transition that will need to happen from the agent to me. For example, some kind of transfer of my visa application or access to my visa application etc. or some kind of document that I will need in the future? I am yet to check with them regarding this, but wanted to have a checklist ready so not to miss anything.

2) For any further updates in the future related to our grant, for example, our passport update after couple of years, will we need get anything from them now, so that we can do it ourselves independently?

thanks.


----------



## Snehal1900 (Sep 21, 2019)

ankittanna said:


> Out of curiosity, what's your English score?  #MindingMyOwnBusiness
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


IELTS L(8.5) R(8.5) S(9.0) W(8.5)

Out of curiosity, what's your English score? I can bet you took PTE (the easy route):heh: #ContinueToMindYourBusiness


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Deadpoolll said:


> Posting on behalf of my friend,
> His co contacted him and asked about about more details and references from work place, he already provided the pay slips, bank statements and employment contract but as his workplace has been closed permanently he is worried about what to do as he doesn't have any contact with his previous manager/Boss. He told me that he has mentioned everything is a seperate pdf file and already uploaded to dha but still concerned about it. Any opinion??


Was the CO asking for more details of his work? or more evidence? 
if the CO is asking fore more details, then he might need to have a reference letter with responsibilities inside (the same one we applied to ACS). I am not sure if the contract contains the same information. if the company is closed, then he can do a Statutory Declaration signed by his previous manager or one of the colleagues. There are some members on this forum who did that, they can help better if you want to do SD.

However, If the CO is asking for more evidence, then let him try to get a third party evidence, like tax report, or social security report. Within my visa application, I have supplied payslips and bank statement for the last six months only, but I have supplied tax report and social security report for all the past years (I have claimed points for 10 years) and they clarified the name of my employer. Based on that, I got the grant with further requests from a CO for evidence.


----------



## Manjalur (Oct 28, 2019)

Hi All,

After submitting my 190 PR application CO requested a statutory declaration for the following request:
"
HEALTH INTEGRITY CONCERN:
Passports for children are generally valid for five years. If the passport was obtained when the child was an infant, considerable physical changes to facial features are likely to have occurred over the validity period.

As the examining doctor for <<NAME OF CHILD>> was unable to confirm their
identity from the passport photo, a Statutory Declaration will be required. The declaration should have appropriate photographic evidence that the child presented for their medical examination is the same as the child photographed in the passport and the declarant should confirm that all the photos in the declaration are of the same child.If a statutory declaration cannot be provided by an Australian citizen or permanent resident (who is not the child’s relative) the child must be requested to undertake a new health examination performed with a new passport that accurately portrays their current appearance."

Does anybody have the statutory declaration format that i can use.
If anybody experienced same situation please help ....

Thanks in Advance
Visa lodged : 01-Mar-2019
Onshore Applicant


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

Did they give you any guidance / link to a form? There doesn't appear to be a form for this on the Home Affairs website "paper forms" but they may have a specific form they want you to fill in.

Failing that, there is advice and a Commonwealth Statutory Declaration template here:
https://www.ag.gov.au/Publications/...ore-you-complete-a-statutory-declaration.aspx


----------



## Manjalur (Oct 28, 2019)

Thanks for your reply.No format is specified.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

You can try tinkering with the template shared here:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...claration-evidence-identity.html#post11886441


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manjalur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After submitting my 190 PR application CO requested a statutory declaration for the following request:
> "
> ...


( COPIED PASTED FROM ELSEWHERE)


In addition to the below details, I had photographs of my son taken every 3 months, clearly showing his face. There were around 10 photographs in total showing how he grew up over time proving clearly that the pic in the passport is of the same child that went for medical check. All the photographs were signed by the person having Australian PR or citizenship so that there is no doubt. Also, attach the proof of Australian Citizenship or PR for the person signing it.

I got everything attested by Notary, similar to other documents that are certified by Notary.

Hope this helps.

Format starts below:


Statutory declaration by a supporting witness in relation to Evidence of Identity of <<Name>>

Details of person making the statutory declaration
Family name 
Given names 
Passport	
Australian PR	
Your residential address 

POSTCODE 

Occupation or qualification 
Telephone numbers 
Office hours (AREA CODE )
After hours (AREA CODE ) 
make the following declaration under the Statutory Declarations Act 1959:

Visa applicant’s name
Family Name	
Given Name	
Passport	

How long have you known this person:	

Evidence of Identity 
I declare that the child presented for the 501 medical examination is the same as the child photographed in the passport and confirm that all the photos in the following pages are of the same child.




State how you know the applicant and indicate how often you have been in contact with him:



Have you attached evidence of your Australian citizenship or Australian permanent residency status?

WARNING: Giving false or misleading information is a serious offence. 
I understand that a person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offence under section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959, and I believe that the statements in this declaration are true in every particular. 

Your signature
Declared At
Date 

Before me,
Signature of the Notary

Date
Family Name
Given Name
Title
Contact Address


Occupation or Qualification
Telephone Number


----------



## asheesh (Aug 21, 2015)

SD008 said:


> Congrats...are you onshore ?



Yes I am onshore.


----------



## Rina damani (Apr 17, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I have completed 1 year of work in Sydney in my skilled nominated field. I already applied for Visa 190 on 11 May 2019 and I had attached my employment letter back then. Can I claim more 5 points now?
If so, how can I do it since I already applied for the visa or should I just attach Salary slips in the immiaccount attachment section?


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Rina damani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have completed 1 year of work in Sydney in my skilled nominated field. I already applied for Visa 190 on 11 May 2019 and I had attached my employment letter back then. Can I claim more 5 points now?
> If so, how can I do it since I already applied for the visa or should I just attach Salary slips in the immiaccount attachment section?


Hi 

Since you have already have applied for 190, you don't need to claim more points - well in-fact you can't claim more points because your EOI is locked. 

For employment evidence, you must have already attached the evidence while lodging the visa, if you haven't then attach all the evidence you can provide for your employment including 3rd party documents (super, bank statement).


----------



## Rina damani (Apr 17, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> Hi
> 
> Since you have already have applied for 190, you don't need to claim more points - well in-fact you can't claim more points because your EOI is locked.
> 
> For employment evidence, you must have already attached the evidence while lodging the visa, if you haven't then attach all the evidence you can provide for your employment including 3rd party documents (super, bank statement).


I did not claim points for employment when I applied as 1 year was not completed. Maybe I will just attach all docs now.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Rina damani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have completed 1 year of work in Sydney in my skilled nominated field. I already applied for Visa 190 on 11 May 2019 and I had attached my employment letter back then. Can I claim more 5 points now?
> If so, how can I do it since I already applied for the visa or should I just attach Salary slips in the immiaccount attachment section?





Rina damani said:


> I did not claim points for employment when I applied as 1 year was not completed. Maybe I will just attach all docs now.


You only need to provide evidence of all your points claims to the point of invitation - this may include any experience that was deducted by your skills assessing authority to deem you skilled - so just make sure all those documents are rock solid. 

As mentioned above, when you lodge your visa, your EOI is frozen until a decision is made.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Rina damani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have completed 1 year of work in Sydney in my skilled nominated field. I already applied for Visa 190 on 11 May 2019 and I had attached my employment letter back then. Can I claim more 5 points now?
> If so, how can I do it since I already applied for the visa or should I just attach Salary slips in the immiaccount attachment section?





Rina damani said:


> I did not claim points for employment when I applied as 1 year was not completed. Maybe I will just attach all docs now.


You can't claim anymore points as you have already lodged the visa. 

Why do you want to complicate things? You haven't claimed work experience points and you have already uploaded the basic document such as Reference letter. The probability of the CO requesting for evidence of unclaimed experience is rare, but it's possible. I would leave the application as it is and not complicate things.


----------



## Rina damani (Apr 17, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> You can't claim anymore points as you have already lodged the visa.
> 
> Why do you want to complicate things? You haven't claimed work experience points and you have already uploaded the basic document such as Reference letter. The probability of the CO requesting for evidence of unclaimed experience is rare, but it's possible. I would leave the application as it is and not complicate things.



Ok Thank you Shabranks


----------



## harpt (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi Guys am happy to announce i got my direct grant today . Lodgement date: 7 march 2019, onshore applicant, ANZCO code 233211


----------



## mingdaofans (Mar 15, 2018)

Hello everyone.

Very happy to share that we family of 3 got a direct grant today. 
Lodged on 23/May/2019. 

Wish everyone to get the grant soon.


----------



## singhpx7 (Oct 25, 2018)

Hello Everyone!

I have received the grant for 3 of us on 23rd Oct. I am here to shout how this forum has been so helpful to get this done. Even my tiny and silly queries were responded in a detailed manner by many forum members. Thank you all.


----------



## Dr 12 (Apr 8, 2016)

Happy to share that I got the direct grant today.
(visa lodged : 11 march)


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

Congratulations folks


----------



## M71720 (Oct 23, 2019)

Hi , I got email yesterday saying that my case has been allocated to case officer . Is everyone getting that mail. ??


----------



## findingpeace (Oct 29, 2019)

*Grant Awaited*

Hi Guys,

I want your valuable feedback on my case:

I had lodged 190 visa in 10July, 2017 with 75 points.
In August, co asked to provide PCC, medical and other employment documents because I had not provided them at the time of lodgment, I submitted all the docs with PCC and medical
but after that there was complete silence but in January 2018, they contacted my employer for verification it was email verification, in March 2018, I got a refusal stating that although employment verification is positive but your salary is less and your job duties do not match with engineering technologist. although I had a positive assessment from Engineer australia. I sent a lot of emails to department regarding recheck of my case as it was not my mistake. Engineer Australia has given me positive assessment only then I had applied. In december 2018, my case reopened again but after reopening they sent me natural justice in the end of May which I replied in mid of june (Provided all the docs to satisy their salary & Job duties claim) . but again complete silence. don't know what's going on with my case and I am completly devastated. dont know what to do.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

M71720 said:


> Hi , I got email yesterday saying that my case has been allocated to case officer . Is everyone getting that mail. ??


Some case officers like to announce themselves when they get your file but most don’t
Nothing to be excited or anxious about

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

findingpeace said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I want your valuable feedback on my case:
> 
> ...


You have already done what you could
I presume you have replied directly to the NJL, but it’s always better in such cases to take the help of an immigration lawyer so that they can present your case in the best light and also quote precedents

Anyways, now you have to wait for the final decision
There is nothing more you can do at this stage 

Cheers


----------



## findingpeace (Oct 29, 2019)

NB said:


> You have already done what you could
> I presume you have replied directly to the NJL, but it’s always better in such cases to take the help of an immigration lawyer so that they can present your case in the best light and also quote precedents
> 
> Anyways, now you have to wait for the final decision
> ...



I have not done by myself, taken lawyer's help.


----------



## Anl (Nov 8, 2016)

Just read findingpeace’s case and curious to know how many point he has claimed. Should we attach any document of employment if we don’t claim any experience. 

Thanks @NB @findingpeace


----------



## M71720 (Oct 23, 2019)

NB said:


> M71720 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi , I got email yesterday saying that my case has been allocated to case officer . Is everyone getting that mail. ??
> ...


Not sure how much Time they will take to finalise Decision??
Any idea 
Lodgement date :26 feb 2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

M71720 said:


> Not sure how much Time they will take to finalise Decision??
> Any idea
> Lodgement date :26 feb 2019


No one can predict a grant
190 applications are being processed very fast now so you should not have a long wait
But the actual time taken for processing will depend on the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted 

You will have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## findingpeace (Oct 29, 2019)

Anl said:


> Just read findingpeace’s case and curious to know how many point he has claimed. Should we attach any document of employment if we don’t claim any experience.
> 
> Thanks @NB @findingpeace


Hi,

Claimed 15 points for the employment which was reduced to 0 by co because he was not agreed with the assessment.


----------



## IMJA (Oct 1, 2019)

findingpeace said:


> Anl said:
> 
> 
> > Just read findingpeace’s case and curious to know how many point he has claimed. Should we attach any document of employment if we don’t claim any experience.
> ...


I am feeling very anxious on reading your case
Hope for the best
I will remember you in my prayers


----------



## Anl (Nov 8, 2016)

Hope for the best but, this is not legit for sure. Applicant spent’s visa fees after positive assessment, If they are not agree with the assessment body then it’s ridiculous. I am pretty sure; if you would have been onshore applicant, then you would been granted visa by tribunal court so far. Best luck buddy


----------



## findingpeace (Oct 29, 2019)

IMJA said:


> I am feeling very anxious on reading your case
> Hope for the best
> I will remember you in my prayers


Thank You so much :fingerscrossed:


----------



## findingpeace (Oct 29, 2019)

Anl said:


> Hope for the best but, this is not legit for sure. Applicant spent’s visa fees after positive assessment, If they are not agree with the assessment body then it’s ridiculous. I am pretty sure; if you would have been onshore applicant, then you would been granted visa by tribunal court so far. Best luck buddy


yeah but still not sure, they will give positive result or not.


----------



## tauseefafzal (Nov 2, 2018)

findingpeace said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I want your valuable feedback on my case:
> 
> ...


Your case must have gone into some complexities. Did you hire any MARA agent or not? If not, that was a big mistake once your case was rejected. I also started applying by myself in the start, but soon realized that even a small silly mistake can cost me the whole mess, so I hired a MARA agent, and did all the documentation through him. They are expert in that and they can give best advice based on the circumstances.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

findingpeace said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I want your valuable feedback on my case:
> 
> ...


How did you satisfy their NJL concerns, e.g. related to salary? 

Did you get a Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment (RSEA) from Engineers Australia? If yes, that is extremely odd that they would reject your experience - although I have seen similar refusal decisions in the AAT due to salary being too low to match the usual salary for the nominated ANZSCO in that city. 

If you did not get a RSEA and only got a positive assessment based on your degree / CDRs - I would get in touch with a MARA agent ASAP to see how to salvage your application.


----------



## thib (Dec 6, 2017)

Does anyone get any update for submitted on jan? have lodged from 15/1/2019 and status still received if no grant or co contact 15/11/2019 , should i contact the GFU complaint or call for ask immigration as it over the timeline process 8-9 months atm


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thib said:


> Does anyone get any update for submitted on jan? have lodged from 15/1/2019 and status still received if no grant or co contact 15/11/2019 , should i contact the GFU complaint or call for ask immigration as it over the timeline process 8-9 months atm


No harm in trying to call or giving feedback through the DHA website
Just don’t have any hopes for action

Cheers


----------



## thib (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks for your advice, so what should i need to do for this situation? Still waiting ? Im just think even 1 year and they still not process. I have no idea for what step i need to do. 😞 Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

thib said:


> Thanks for your advice, so what should i need to do for this situation? Still waiting ? Im just think even 1 year and they still not process. I have no idea for what step i need to do. 😞 Thanks


Wall of text coming - just sharing our experience:

We tried using the Global Feedback Unit twice, the first time we got a standard response, the second time our query was forwarded to the CO team and our grant followed less than 24 hours later. 

Both times we wrote a 'suggestion' (not complaint). 

In the first suggestion we literally suggested they grant us our visa as we had submitted a decision ready application - I chuckle at our audacity - unsurprisingly we got the stock standard answer that our application was within published global processing times and that we would have to wait and that the feedback form was not the appropriate place to ask about processing times. 

The second time we wrote this lengthy suggestion about how we were asked by our CO for something we had already provided, and how we feel the Immiaccount UI could be changed to prevent this from happening again with some detailed suggestions, outlining our ultimate aim of making the respective CO's / CO teams lives easier. For this we got a response that it had been forwarded on to the CO working on our application. 

Looking back I think if you are able to write a feedback statement that persuades the person screening all these forms that you are not trying to just get your application processed faster, and have sufficient detail and jargon about something they are likely unfamiliar with (e.g. Immiaccount) - then you have a better chance of it being forwarded to the relevant team working on your application - and that person is more likely to open your application and action it (e.g. finalise it or send it to the next place it needs to go to be processed further). 

Given you have not had any CO contacts and just radio silence, you might have to be creative about how you craft such a form to get it forwarded. It might amount to something or it might amount to nothing, but probably worth trying.


----------



## findingpeace (Oct 29, 2019)

tauseefafzal said:


> Your case must have gone into some complexities. Did you hire any MARA agent or not? If not, that was a big mistake once your case was rejected. I also started applying by myself in the start, but soon realized that even a small silly mistake can cost me the whole mess, so I hired a MARA agent, and did all the documentation through him. They are expert in that and they can give best advice based on the circumstances.


I have applied through a MARA agent, from lodgement to NJL taken help of MARA agent only.


----------



## thib (Dec 6, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> thib said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your advice, so what should i need to do for this situation? Still waiting ? Im just think even 1 year and they still not process. I have no idea for what step i need to do. 😞 Thanks
> ...


Thank you very much about this advice, i will try to send them an email to explain , as currently 
75% for 8 month waiting and 90% for 9 months waiting

I may wait til 15/11 that meet 9 months waiting time 😞 then if everything still the same, i will send them an email about that. Some of my friend who submitted with me on the same time already got pr on sep but i have no idea why my app still received


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

findingpeace said:


> I have applied through a MARA agent, from lodgement to NJL taken help of MARA agent only.


Then I suppose follow their advice, but as with most other professions from doctors to car mechanics, there are those that are qualified to practice but just meet the minimum standards, those that are average, and those that are cutting edge.

If you can, I would get a few second opinions from other MARA agents to flag any gaps in what you have been advised to do or affirm what you have been advised to do. 

Hope you get a positive outcome my friend


----------



## su_jhon (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi...sorry to hear that. May we know in which category EA was assessed you?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

thib said:


> Thank you very much about this advice, i will try to send them an email to explain , as currently
> 75% for 8 month waiting and 90% for 9 months waiting
> 
> I may wait til 15/11 that meet 9 months waiting time 😞 then if everything still the same, i will send them an email about that. Some of my friend who submitted with me on the same time already got pr on sep but i have no idea why my app still received


It is so much easier said than done, but try not to compare your timeline with others - the good news is you are in the system and being processed  sometimes CO teams may be waiting to hear back from other parties that are acting as a bottleneck in the process.

Do update us if/when you do send through a feedback form and if you hear back.


----------



## findingpeace (Oct 29, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> How did you satisfy their NJL concerns, e.g. related to salary?
> 
> Did you get a Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment (RSEA) from Engineers Australia? If yes, that is extremely odd that they would reject your experience - although I have seen similar refusal decisions in the AAT due to salary being too low to match the usual salary for the nominated ANZSCO in that city.
> 
> If you did not get a RSEA and only got a positive assessment based on your degree / CDRs - I would get in touch with a MARA agent ASAP to see how to salvage your application.


In North India, base salary is less but other perks are higher, I have provided them proofs related to this, about recession in telecom sector, pay slabs for telecom engineers in India, and My assessment was positive and also got Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment from Engineers Austalia only then I have applied for a visa and claimed points for employment. On basis of positive assessment & RESA, My case is reopened and they issued NJL which I have already applied now waiting for their decision. 

Everything is genuine with positive job verification but still they have made this point a issue which is not relevant. It means they are not agreeing with their assessment authority. if state can give us a nomination then what proplem is with department that they are taking this thing too seriously.


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

Just posted a suggestion on DHA website, but didn't get any mail in return, I wonder if you guys get the "Thank you" mail straight away or after some time ??


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

findingpeace said:


> In North India, base salary is less but other perks are higher, I have provided them proofs related to this, about recession in telecom sector, pay slabs for telecom engineers in India, and My assessment was positive and also got Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment from Engineers Austalia only then I have applied for a visa and claimed points for employment. On basis of positive assessment & RESA, My case is reopened and they issued NJL which I have already applied now waiting for their decision.
> 
> Everything is genuine with positive job verification but still they have made this point a issue which is not relevant. It means they are not agreeing with their assessment authority. if state can give us a nomination then what proplem is with department that they are taking this thing too seriously.


With a RSEA, that is really unusual unless your salary was substantially below what is the norm for your occupation in North India - can't imagine how anxious this must be - take comfort I guess in the fact that you did everything you could in not only getting an EA assessment but also the RSEA which many people do not get. 

Sometimes CO's do make mistakes too and issue NJL's as a result: there was a case elsewhere on a forum where someone got a NJL as their LinkedIn profile didn't show their full employment history - and the reason it didn't is because only people connected to the applicant via LinkedIn were able to see the full profile and hence the full employment history - it was quickly resolved.

Hopefully it is a similar misunderstanding of the standard renumeration and employment conditions for your nominated ANZSCO in North India - and your MARA agent was able to advise and assist you in crafting a solid response to address the NJL.


----------



## findingpeace (Oct 29, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> With a RSEA, that is really unusual unless your salary was substantially below what is the norm for your occupation in North India - can't imagine how anxious this must be - take comfort I guess in the fact that you did everything you could in not only getting an EA assessment but also the RSEA which many people do not get.
> 
> Sometimes CO's do make mistakes too and issue NJL's as a result: there was a case elsewhere on a forum where someone got a NJL as their LinkedIn profile didn't show their full employment history - and the reason it didn't is because only people connected to the applicant via LinkedIn were able to see the full profile and hence the full employment history - it was quickly resolved.
> 
> Hopefully it is a similar misunderstanding of the standard renumeration and employment conditions for your nominated ANZSCO in North India - and your MARA agent was able to advise and assist you in crafting a solid response to address the NJL.



yeah, I too have checked that case.. now all hope is on co's decision.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Deadpoolll said:


> Just posted a suggestion on DHA website, but didn't get any mail in return, I wonder if you guys get the "Thank you" mail straight away or after some time ??


We didn't get anything immediately, we got it about 12-18 hours later. 

*1. *This was the reply we got from our first feedback form (that was unsuccessful):

_"Acknowledgement of feedback

Dear [NAME REDACTED]

The Department of Home Affairs has received your feedback on [DATE REDACTED].

The Feedback Form enables us to respond to clients who provide us with suggestions, compliments and complaints about the service the department provides. As the matter you raise is a general enquiry, it is not possible for the Global Feedback Unit to assist you with this matter.

For all other enquiries regarding visas, travel or trade, including bringing goods in and out of Australia please contact us by phone Monday – Friday 9 am to 5pm (AEST or AWST for clients in Western Australia) on 131 881 in Australia, except public holidays.

If you are calling from overseas please see:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/contact-us/telephone/outside-australia

The Department hopes this information is helpful to you.

Yours sincerely
[NAME REDACTED]
Global Feedback Unit
Department of Home Affairs
[DATE REDACTED]"_

--

*2. *This was the reply we got from our second feedback form (that we suspect was successful in cajoling things along):

_"Acknowledgement of feedback

Dear [NAME REDACTED]

The Department of Home Affairs has received your feedback on [DATE REDACTED]. Feedback on our processes and services is important and we thank you for bringing this matter to our attention.

Your suggestion has been referred to the relevant business area for their information. We appreciate the time you have taken to provide feedback.

Yours sincerely
[NAME REDACTED]
Global Feedback Unit
Department of Home Affairs
[DATE REDACTED]"_

--

Hope that helps.


----------



## coolrt (Jan 5, 2019)

Dear All,

Any scope for getting a 190 invite with below details: (going by the current trends)
Occupation: Software Engineer: 261313
Points: 80 (With state nomination)
States Applied: NSW/VIC/ACT/SA/QLD
EOI lodged: 1st Oct 2019
<Overall work-ex: 12+ years but none in Aus>
:confused2:


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

Thanks @pretty for replying
Hope mine one go forward


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Wall of text coming - just sharing our experience:
> 
> We tried using the Global Feedback Unit twice, the first time we got a standard response, the second time our query was forwarded to the CO team and our grant followed less than 24 hours later.
> 
> ...



Hi, any specific reason for not submitting complaint ?


----------



## meysams20 (May 22, 2019)

Hi guys,
Today I've got our grant notification from my agent.
ANZSCO 342313
lodge 10 Mar
granted 29 Oct
forms 80, 1221
wish this moment for all of you.


----------



## findingpeace (Oct 29, 2019)

su_jhon said:


> Hi...sorry to hear that. May we know in which category EA was assessed you?


Engineer Technologist.


----------



## findingpeace (Oct 29, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Then I suppose follow their advice, but as with most other professions from doctors to car mechanics, there are those that are qualified to practice but just meet the minimum standards, those that are average, and those that are cutting edge.
> 
> If you can, I would get a few second opinions from other MARA agents to flag any gaps in what you have been advised to do or affirm what you have been advised to do.
> 
> Hope you get a positive outcome my friend


Yeah, hope so.


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

meysams20 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Today I've got our grant notification from my agent.
> 
> ...


Lots of Congratulations . Kindly update immi account as well if you are using it.

28th Oct & 16th Oct have been remarkable with highest grant days. From last 2 days count has again come down below 5 per day. Hope it picks up again. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

October So Far with only one day to go. Hope some action happens tomorrow ...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Su_Shri said:


> Hi, any specific reason for not submitting complaint ?


Good question - I vaguely remember someone who did it before me recommending a suggestion instead of a complaint as they had more success that way - I suppose it comes across as less confrontational, but then again maybe a complaint will be taken more seriously.


----------



## chettis (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi NB and Others, 
Quick information needed. 
I have lodged my application on 23rd May and status of eoi is in Submitted instead of lodged.
Is this a known bug in skill select? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## avilashparida90 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hello everyone, 
Hope everyone is going well. Can you guys do a favour for all who are in queue for receiving invites. Can you pull back you 189 applications if they are in submitted status and you all have filed the pr petition please. This will be very helpful for others gaining invites and fulfilling their dreams too.


----------



## Singhharbhajan1 (Apr 20, 2019)

Congratulations to everyone who recently got their grants!!!


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

chettis said:


> Hi NB and Others,
> Quick information needed.
> I have lodged my application on 23rd May and status of eoi is in Submitted instead of lodged.
> Is this a known bug in skill select?
> ...


Have you submitted your visa application and paid the fees?


----------



## chettis (Jul 8, 2019)

Yeah, I can see them on immi account however the status is still submitted in skill select

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

chettis said:


> Hi NB and Others,
> Quick information needed.
> I have lodged my application on 23rd May and status of eoi is in Submitted instead of lodged.
> Is this a known bug in skill select?
> ...


Yes, it was supposed to change to lodged. Write to the skilled.support email ID or report it as a *technical problem* and get it corrected.
This happened to me as well: *Visa lodged but EOI still showing invited*


----------



## chettis (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks KeeDa, I have sent an email to them asking about the same. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## AR4236 (Aug 14, 2019)

:|:|:|


----------



## AR4236 (Aug 14, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Good question - I vaguely remember someone who did it before me recommending a suggestion instead of a complaint as they had more success that way - I suppose it comes across as less confrontational, but then again maybe a complaint will be taken more seriously.


You can try feedback but don't have high hopes, I lodged my VISA application on 30 Nov 2018, still no grant. I have already tried giving feedback as suggestions for which you will get a standard acknowledgment within 24-48 hr by email but nothing else will happen.

Since my application is almost touching a year in pending status I also tried lodging a complaint via feedback form and got a standard response that even though the application time has crossed the average processing time but each application processing time is different based on circumstances and evidence provided and the application is under process and we cannot guarantee any timeline by which application processing would complete.

Maybe we are just unfortunate to land in a slow CO's queue that's it. I had first CO contact on 24th may 2019 asking to upload health declaration form 815 to which I responded within 1 day but CO picked up my application again only by 14th Aug, it took CO 3 months to look at and respond again just to ask to redo the medicals as once you submit form 815 the validity of your medicals gets reduced by half in specific cases. I completed the medicals again on 16th Aug and it got cleared within a couple of days but still waiting for CO to look at it/get a grant. In another month's time, my PCC will expire and my wife's medicals will expire....so if no grant by then, have to again do PCC and medicals and go through this cycle again! :| not sure how many more months of anxiety again! :|


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

AR4236 said:


> You can try feedback but don't have high hopes, I lodged my VISA application on 30 Nov 2018, still no grant. I have already tried giving feedback as suggestions for which you will get a standard acknowledgment within 24-48 hr by email but nothing else will happen.
> 
> Since my application is almost touching a year in pending status I also tried lodging a complaint via feedback form and got a standard response that even though the application time has crossed the average processing time but each application processing time is different based on circumstances and evidence provided and the application is under process and we cannot guarantee any timeline by which application processing would complete.
> 
> Maybe we are just unfortunate to land in a slow CO's queue that's it. I had first CO contact on 24th may 2019 asking to upload health declaration form 815 to which I responded within 1 day but CO picked up my application again only by 14th Aug, it took CO 3 months to look at and respond again just to ask to redo the medicals as once you submit form 815 the validity of your medicals gets reduced by half in specific cases. I completed the medicals again on 16th Aug and it got cleared within a couple of days but still waiting for CO to look at it/get a grant. In another month's time, my PCC will expire and my wife's medicals will expire....so if no grant by then, have to again do PCC and medicals and go through this cycle again! :| not sure how many more months of anxiety again! :|


Hi buddy, You are not alone, I am on the same boat. Your time line seems to align with mine. 

I lodged my application on 22 Nov 1018, mid of May, we welcomed new member in our family. I called DHA asking about my new born situation, they said with a child who born in Australia, we can either add him in our application sooner or later without child visa. I was thinking of adding him after our application has been finalized, but in the end I decided to inform CO that I want to add him to my application. One day after I uploaded a letter to my application, I got the first request for my new born baby passport and birth certificate. It was an extremely easy task for my CO, he just need to read my letter and send out the request.

Three months later, I got another request for a missed entrance stamp on my passport regards my Form 80. 

Until now, I have to re-uploaded 03 PCC and still waiting for another one for my wife to upload. Her Australian PCC is expired tomorrow, if my CO is going to take an easy task again, he might send out another request for it. Furthermore, Our health check are also going to expire soon, just 20 days to go. No word can describe my feeling now 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## May 2018 (May 3, 2019)

Need Urgent suggestions 
Friends, I got Nature Justice letter from DHA
Saying that I have claimed points forces 5 years which is 60 months with two different employers 

First employer


----------



## May 2018 (May 3, 2019)

First employment from May 2012 till dece 2015
And they said we have checked our records that the business gets liquidated in 7 August 2015 so I am claiming points till December while the business was liquidated. I have provided bank statements at the time of lodgement and reference letter and Group of 2015 -2016.

Now they said the bank statements and reference letter I have provided are suspected to be bogus and they may apply s4020 on me.

But I have worked till December 2015 pls suggest how can I prove that I got stamped bank statements by manager and thinking to get new reference letter from employer.
But if the company was liquidated in August 2015 how come I worked on same ABN as my all pay slips and Group certificate from 2010 till December 2015 has same ABN.
Please suggest what else I can provide.
Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

May 2018 said:


> First employment from May 2012 till dece 2015
> And they said we have checked our records that the business gets liquidated in 7 August 2015 so I am claiming points till December while the business was liquidated. I have provided bank statements at the time of lodgement and reference letter and Group of 2015 -2016.
> 
> Now they said the bank statements and reference letter I have provided are suspected to be bogus and they may apply s4020 on me.
> ...


First off I would engage a reputable MARA agent / lawyer to help advise and assist you respond to the natural justice letter.

Two main things come to mind assuming all your documents are genuine, 

i) When, if at all, was the organisation you claim you were working for between 7 August 2015 and 31 December 2015, get liquidated? 

ii) If indeed the organisation was liquidated on 7 August 2015 without your knowledge, and your employer still gave you the impression you were gainfully employed, what pathways for redress do you have in this immigration application or elsewhere (e.g. Fair Work)? 

Based on the info you provided some immediate data you can get that might help:

1 - If you do an ABN lookup for the company you claim you were working in between 7 August 2015 to 31 December 2015 - what does it state at the moment when you look up the ABN? You can use: https://abr.business.gov.au/

2 - If the above link is of limited help, e.g. the ABN is currently active / cancelled post-31 December 2015, you can get historical information from the ASIC website: https://connectonline.asic.gov.au/R...chRegisters.jspx?_adf.ctrl-state=29uzgtwt4_32


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

May 2018 said:


> First employment from May 2012 till dece 2015
> And they said we have checked our records that the business gets liquidated in 7 August 2015 so I am claiming points till December while the business was liquidated. I have provided bank statements at the time of lodgement and reference letter and Group of 2015 -2016.
> 
> Now they said the bank statements and reference letter I have provided are suspected to be bogus and they may apply s4020 on me.
> ...


I presume that this experience was in Australia 
And if so what about your superannuation and paye records ?
They would show that both were paid till December 2015 

Cheers


----------



## Khanna.amit86 (Oct 30, 2019)

I am also in a same boat. We lodged application in month of Nov 2018 and still waiting for Grant.

Now i am wondering for redoing the PCC and medicals as in most of cases CO asked for it.

My Timelines
State : VIC
190 Application Lodged (Onshore) : 26 November 2018
Blessed with Baby : 11 May 2019
First CO Contact for Employment Evidence & New Born Passport: 24 May 2019
CO Added baby in application and Issued Bridging Visa : 13 August 2019
Second CO Contact for New Born Medicals "On-paper health Assessment": 13 August 2019
Provided GP letter : 16 August 2019
Grant : Waiting


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Khanna.amit86 said:


> I am also in a same boat. We lodged application in month of Nov 2018 and still waiting for Grant.
> 
> Now i am wondering for redoing the PCC and medicals as in most of cases CO asked for it.
> 
> ...


If you dont mind spending the money, then go ahead
there is a fair chance that it may not be asked

Cheers


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

NB said:


> If you dont mind spending the money, then go ahead
> 
> there is a fair chance that it may not be asked
> 
> ...


Can I use the same Hap ID? @NB 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rmk3 (Oct 21, 2019)

Does anyone from April or March lodgement waiting for Grant ?


----------



## rmk3 (Oct 21, 2019)

I see in Immitracker most of the applicants have received grants for even June, whereas I don't have CO contact or Grant. 

Application still in received status from April 2019.


----------



## maverickz (Aug 31, 2017)

rmk3 said:


> Does anyone from April or March lodgement waiting for Grant ?


Yes. 
I applied on 28th March 2019. No response yet. I guess we just need to wait.


----------



## Abh2017 (Oct 17, 2019)

maverickz said:


> rmk3 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone from April or March lodgement waiting for Grant ?
> ...


Yup 20th march, nothing yet


----------



## rmk3 (Oct 21, 2019)

I suppose we are part of the remaining 20% candidates waiting for a grant. Hope we all get the grant soon.


----------



## rmk3 (Oct 21, 2019)

Sadly, I dont think DHA team 'Decision ready docs' mean. To avoid a CO contact I took time to gather and submitted all the relevant docs, hoping that I get a direct grant soon. 

But, I see the opposite. It looks like I have been tricked to provide more info to them leading to the delay am now facing  LOL.


----------



## May 2018 (May 3, 2019)

Thanks Prettylsotoni and NB for quick response 
I have MA but still confused 
The litigation mean company closed or under depts closed?
Yes it is in Australia I have provided PAYG and ATO tax return statement for 2014 to 2015 and bank statement and pay slips too but do not have super statement for that year.

Pls suggest that the
If ABN was working till 2016 that means the company was working till 2016?

Can one ABN has only one company?


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

rmk3 said:


> Does anyone from April or March lodgement waiting for Grant ?


06- Apr lodged
261313 NSW
Still waiting. dont know where they kept my application :'(


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

April 16th lodged still waiting ,yes it is frustrating. I hope atleast we get with in November.


----------



## rmk3 (Oct 21, 2019)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> 06- Apr lodged
> 261313 NSW
> Still waiting. dont know where they kept my application :'(


I lodged on 05th April.. Hope we get it by first half of nov bro.


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

rmk3 said:


> Does anyone from April or March lodgement waiting for Grant ?


Waiting from 26th March. Nothing yet.. onshore with no job.. and can’t apply for any job as well.. and I can’t do any casual jobs as well due to 457 conditions... going through one of my worst phase in my life


----------



## SD008 (Aug 20, 2019)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> 06- Apr lodged
> 261313 NSW
> Still waiting. dont know where they kept my application :'(


Frustration level is at the top 

08-Apr lodged.
261313 NSW
Onshore


----------



## CampDavid (Sep 30, 2019)

Hi Everyone, we got our grant yesterday. I hope my timeline helps others. Thank you all for your help and support

Skill 225311 (offshore)
SC190 (ACT)
Point 65+5
7 Jan - Matrix Submitted (60 points) 
7 Jan - EOI Submitted
28 Mar - Matrix Invitation Received 
1 Apr - Matrix Application Lodged
3 Apr - ACT Acknowledged Payment and Documents 
21 May - Matrix submission assigned to Case Officer (CO)
22 May - ITA issued
4 June - Visa Lodged
6 June - PCC
24 June - Health Check
30 Oct - Grant
24 June 2020 - IED


----------



## rmk3 (Oct 21, 2019)

sanjeevkumarrao said:


> Waiting from 26th March. Nothing yet.. onshore with no job.. and can’t apply for any job as well.. and I can’t do any casual jobs as well due to 457 conditions... going through one of my worst phase in my life


I feel you bro. Hang on.. I pray that you get it anytime now.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sanjeevkumarrao said:


> Waiting from 26th March. Nothing yet.. onshore with no job.. and can’t apply for any job as well.. and I can’t do any casual jobs as well due to 457 conditions... going through one of my worst phase in my life


Without a job on what basis are you still in Australia ?

Cheers


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

Someone from 11july got his DG today. looks like all the complex cases are from March and April, and all the decision ready cases are in june/ july. #dhalogic


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

NB said:


> sanjeevkumarrao said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting from 26th March. Nothing yet.. onshore with no job.. and can’t apply for any job as well.. and I can’t do any casual jobs as well due to 457 conditions... going through one of my worst phase in my life
> ...


Waiting till this month end. Else will pack things to India


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sanjeevkumarrao said:


> Waiting till this month end. Else will pack things to India


Do not overstay even by a day
You will jeopardise your entire chances in Australia
Reconfirm 10 times how long you can stay in Australia legally after you have left your 457 job

Cheers


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

NB said:


> sanjeevkumarrao said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting till this month end. Else will pack things to India
> ...


Yeah.. counting each and every day for that.


----------



## falcon77 (Sep 19, 2019)

rmk3 said:


> Does anyone from April or March lodgement waiting for Grant ?


April Lodgment. Still waiting.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rina damani (Apr 17, 2019)

rmk3 said:


> Does anyone from April or March lodgement waiting for Grant ?


Lodged on May 11, 2019 - ANZSCO 232111 (onshore) - status still received in Immi Account and no CO contact


----------



## prandood (Feb 13, 2019)

falcon77 said:


> April Lodgment. Still waiting.. :fingerscrossed:


March 10 lodgement..waiting...


----------



## SAAus (Jun 3, 2018)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Someone from 11july got his DG today. looks like all the complex cases are from March and April, and all the decision ready cases are in june/ july. #dhalogic


Hi, where did you see this info?


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

SAAus said:


> Hi, where did you see this info?


From myimmitracker. That guy is offshore with 15 points of experience.


----------



## jess_23 (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi everyone, I just got my grant today. Thanks to everyone who contributed all the info in this forum. It has been extremely helpful.

261311 Analyst Programmer (Offshore)
80 + 5 points
EOI 26 April 2019
ITA 17 May 2019
Docs submitted 22 May 2019
NSW Approval 23 May 2019
Lodged 30 June 2019
Direct Grant 31 October 2019
IED by 31 October 2020


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

I wonder after November what fun would begin


----------



## maverickz (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi,

I've seen a few posts mentioning about the decision readiness of each application. Some members have even attributed this to be the reason for some March/April applicants not getting grants yet. But how will a CO/DHA decide the complexity of the application unless they go through the application ? I presume the applications still show 'Received' status. Any insights ?

PS: I admit these are mere speculations. But I just don't understand DHAs priorities here when giving grants are concerned.


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

maverickz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've seen a few posts mentioning about the decision readiness of each application. Some members have even attributed this to be the reason for some March/April applicants not getting grants yet. But how will a CO/DHA decide the complexity of the application unless they go through the application ? I presume the applications still show 'Received' status. Any insights ?
> 
> PS: I admit these are mere speculations. But I just don't understand DHAs priorities here when giving grants are concerned.


COs are just people, and they each have their preferences on what cases they should processed 1st, so I think it is impossible trying to find out under what criteria are the applications being picked.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

maverickz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've seen a few posts mentioning about the decision readiness of each application. Some members have even attributed this to be the reason for some March/April applicants not getting grants yet. But how will a CO/DHA decide the complexity of the application unless they go through the application ? I presume the applications still show 'Received' status. Any insights ?
> 
> PS: I admit these are mere speculations. But I just don't understand DHAs priorities here when giving grants are concerned.


Priority is for the class of visa, not individual applicants 
The priority set by the department is
489>190>189

Cheers


----------



## girishsg.ba (Jun 6, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Wall of text coming - just sharing our experience:
> 
> We tried using the Global Feedback Unit twice, the first time we got a standard response, the second time our query was forwarded to the CO team and our grant followed less than 24 hours later.
> 
> ...


 received NJL!
Tried the above 2nd option. Did that last night by posting a suggestion expecting a grant but got NJL this morning! (After NJL email got standard email too for feedback) Hahaha
Well, at least that led CO to see my case.
Not sure if that was due to my suggestion feedback, may be NJL was coming even without my feedback 😛 

application lodged: 17 Dec 2018,
1st contact 8 July 2019

Well, NJL is because CO got negative response from one of the employers that I had claimed experience. 
For my bad luck, the exp letter head has old fax and telephone numbers of the employer. They said they have checked employer website, but contact page was not loading, and it is true. Finally from their sources they went ahead to find right phone number. They contacted and were directed to hr support email.

They sent my exp letter having roles and responsibilities for verification to hr support email. For a surprise they denied saying it is not relevant exp letter. Well, for my unfortunate fate, this is the same hr support email from whom I had received that exp letter in au immigration required format with roles and responsibilities. 
Wow what a fate! Well, the employer as a standard format, has simple format of exp letter having joining date, last date employee id, salary and position but not roles and responsibilities. I gave to immigration the one which I had specially requested in format with roles and responsibilities only, thinking that this is with HR letter head and issued by HR support team email. This was the case with other 3 employers that I claimed. Those didn't have a problem luckily.

This response from employer, immigration had received in 20 August 2019. Now, when I posted a suggestion with a story how to improve the way an applicant provides emp evidences, with a "humble request" in the end to look into my application, I received NJL.

On the other hand, for this employer had given first 3 payslips and last 3 payslips, full tenure monthly bank statement for sal deposit, full tenure monthly EPF statement, full tenure tax filed documents, probation completion letter, contract letter, date of joining email and the Epic experience letter with roles & responsibilities!

By the way, NJL letter says, reply by below contact information. But there is nothing like email id.
So should I just attach the relevant proofs in 'attach documents' in Immi account?
Please advise.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

girishsg.ba said:


> received NJL!
> Tried the above 2nd option. Did that last night by posting a suggestion expecting a grant but got NJL this morning! (After NJL email got standard email too for feedback) Hahaha
> Well, at least that led CO to see my case.
> Not sure if that was due to my suggestion feedback, may be NJL was coming even without my feedback 😛
> ...


Have you contacted the HR and asked if what the DHA is saying true or not?
If true, any explanation why it was denied ?
Do they accept that it was mistake and are they ready to rectify it if DHA contacts them again ?
Will they confirm in writing explaining the circumstances in which the letter was denied to have been issued ?

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

girishsg.ba said:


> received NJL!
> Tried the above 2nd option. Did that last night by posting a suggestion expecting a grant but got NJL this morning! (After NJL email got standard email too for feedback) Hahaha
> Well, at least that led CO to see my case.
> Not sure if that was due to my suggestion feedback, may be NJL was coming even without my feedback 😛
> ...


Damn, better sooner than later I guess if the feedback triggered a CO contact. Sorry to hear that mate. 

I would engage a MARA agent to advise you from here on out. Might be fairly straightforward if HR were the ones who issued it in the first place and there's some miscommunication somewhere. 

Especially if you have the earlier correspondence of you requesting a RnR letter according to DHAs format. 

The MARA agent I would recommend is My Access Australia.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

rmk3 said:


> Does anyone from April or March lodgement waiting for Grant ?


I lodged mine on 8th April still waiting, no CO contact or grant.


----------



## girishsg.ba (Jun 6, 2018)

NB said:


> girishsg.ba said:
> 
> 
> > received NJL!
> ...


 yes @NB, have requested reply by employer after validating my documents with other proofs to employer with email proofs, provide acceptance to immigration and to me with explanation for earlier denial and a letter on company letterhead to provide changed fax/telephone numbers from old one.


----------



## girishsg.ba (Jun 6, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> girishsg.ba said:
> 
> 
> > received NJL!
> ...


 thanks mate for the reference. Will wait for HR reply and decide on contacting MARA agent


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

I have also submitted the feedback today..Dec 14:confused2:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

girishsg.ba said:


> yes @NB, have requested reply by employer after validating my documents with other proofs to employer with email proofs, provide acceptance to immigration and to me with explanation for earlier denial and a letter on company letterhead to provide changed fax/telephone numbers from old one.


I cannot Understand clearly what actions you have taken
Anyways I hope all turns out well

Cheers


----------



## girishsg.ba (Jun 6, 2018)

NB said:


> girishsg.ba said:
> 
> 
> > yes @NB, have requested reply by employer after validating my documents with other proofs to employer with email proofs, provide acceptance to immigration and to me with explanation for earlier denial and a letter on company letterhead to provide changed fax/telephone numbers from old one.
> ...


1. Replied to the HR support email on which I had received R & R letter, asking whether au immigration team had contacted for validating such letter. Have asked to validate the RnR letter given by them and provide explanation why it was denied as not relevant experience letter. Also have asked them to reply on immigration email regarding the validity. Provided proof of courier number for recieving hardcopy from their office.
2. Have asked to provide a letter on company letterhead regarding the change of phone/fax numbers by referring to the old ones mentioned in the R&R letter.

@NB- please suggest anything else could be done.


----------



## sydney4062 (Jul 30, 2018)

Friends, I had a query regarding PCC. 

I had stayed in UK for 12 months ( precisely 364 days ) during my previous stay - so do I need to apply for PCC ? 

Any idea how to get PCC done for UK ?

I have received NSW invite last week under 261313 with 80+5 points.

If someone can share the list of documents i should start collecting.


----------



## Panku20 (Oct 10, 2019)

sydney4062 said:


> Friends, I had a query regarding PCC.
> 
> I had stayed in UK for 12 months ( precisely 364 days ) during my previous stay - so do I need to apply for PCC ?
> 
> ...


Hi 
might be you need that check immigration checklist or ask mara agent ot any expert
but you can apply through ACRO POLICE UK
Takes 4 5 week if need urgent then apply for express post cost you around 90 gbp


----------



## dropbear22 (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi all, just wanted to share that I've received my grant. 

221111 Accountant (Offshore)
80 + 5 points
EOI 31 Jan 2019
ITA 25 Feb 2019
Docs submitted 28 Feb 2019
NSW Approval 5 Mar 2019
Lodged 31 March 2019
Direct Grant 31 October 2019

Just wanted to check, if my visa 190 is granted by NSW, can I fly TO Perth instead to activate my PR before my IED? The flights to Perth are a lot cheaper as compared to flights to Sydney. This trip will just be a short holiday for me as I'll only make my big move 1 to 2 years later due to work commitments.


----------



## akhil1986_ (Sep 13, 2019)

dropbear22 said:


> Hi all, just wanted to share that I've received my grant.
> 
> 221111 Accountant (Offshore)
> 80 + 5 points
> ...


Congrats....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dropbear22 said:


> Hi all, just wanted to share that I've received my grant.
> 
> 221111 Accountant (Offshore)
> 80 + 5 points
> ...


Yes
You can fly to Perth and return and complete the IED

Cheers


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

girishsg.ba said:


> received NJL!
> Tried the above 2nd option. Did that last night by posting a suggestion expecting a grant but got NJL this morning! (After NJL email got standard email too for feedback) Hahaha
> Well, at least that led CO to see my case.
> Not sure if that was due to my suggestion feedback, may be NJL was coming even without my feedback 😛
> ...


Hi! What was the first CO contact "1st contact 8 July 2019" for?


----------



## Mustakim (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi All,
I just want to ask you that I forgot to mention all my travels in form 80 and have submitted it as well.
SO do I have to change that again or I can leave as it is. 
Will that affect my file.?
If I have to change that then how can I do.?
Please help me out.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mustakim said:


> Hi All,
> I just want to ask you that I forgot to mention all my travels in form 80 and have submitted it as well.
> SO do I have to change that again or I can leave as it is.
> Will that affect my file.?
> ...


You can submit a form 1023 and give all the missing travels in that

Cheers


----------



## Mustakim (Apr 11, 2017)

NB said:


> You can submit a form 1023 and give all the missing travels in that
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,
Do I have to do it or I can leave as it is.
If I don't do it will it create problem for me?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mustakim said:


> Hi NB,
> Do I have to do it or I can leave as it is.
> If I don't do it will it create problem for me?


There is a lot of information sharing between countries regarding immigration 

If the department finds out that you had travelled to some countries and you did not declare the same, your Pr can be cancelled even if it granted now

If you declare it voluntarily, there should be problems, as many applicants submit form 1023

You can take your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## Mustakim (Apr 11, 2017)

NB said:


> There is a lot of information sharing between countries regarding immigration
> 
> If the department finds out that you had travelled to some countries and you did not declare the same, your Pr can be cancelled even if it granted now
> 
> ...


Thanks, NB,
I will submit that form.


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

In responce to my feedback to DHA This is what I received

Dear XYZ,



I am writing to you today in response to a Global Feedback Unit (GFU) enquiry you made on 30 October 2019 regarding the processing of an application for a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa.



The Feedback Case number is ________. Please quote this number in any further enquiries relating to this matter.



In your feedback you have expressed concern regarding the time taken to process your application for a subclass 190 visa, which was lodged on 08 December 2018. 



The Department recognises that where the time taken to process an application exceeds average processing times this can cause applicants concern. However, once a visa application is allocated, processing times for individual applications do vary depending on individual circumstances.



This can include the time required to verify supporting documentation. Verification processes are an essential part of maintaining the integrity of the skilled visa program.



I can advise that the application remains under assessment, however I cannot advise when it will be finalised. The Department may contact you if further documents are required, or if a decision is made on the application.



The Department is committed to service improvement and your feedback provides us with information to help improve the quality of our services. I would like to thank you for taking the time to provide the Department with this feedback.



Regards,


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

rmk3 said:


> Does anyone from April or March lodgement waiting for Grant ?


March 23. Management accountant code with 85 points.

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## dropbear22 (Feb 25, 2019)

NB said:


> Yes
> You can fly to Perth and return and complete the IED
> 
> Cheers


Thanks! Glad to know that the IED activation is not restricted to the specific 190 state.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Deadpoolll said:


> In responce to my feedback to DHA This is what I received
> 
> Dear XYZ,
> 
> ...


Standard reply. I hope they forwarded your email to your case officer too..


----------



## KETANKATE94 (Aug 3, 2017)

Just received direct grant for NSW 190 visa. Lodged on 23 March 19.

Thank you guys for support and guidance. All the best for speedy grant.


Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

KETANKATE94 said:


> Just received direct grant for NSW 190 visa. Lodged on 23 March 19.
> 
> Thank you guys for support and guidance. All the best for speedy grant.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!
Are you offshore/onshore ? ANZcode?


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi all,

Feeling a bit stupid to ask this. For the Photograph - Passport section, is it ok to submit only the digital passport ID photo (satisfied the requirements of course), or do I have to scan front and back of physical photo to upload. If I upload the digital, am I required to upload back of scanned physical photo with my name on it?

Thank you!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Thpham1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Feeling a bit stupid to ask this. For the Photograph - Passport section, is it ok to submit only the digital passport ID photo (satisfied the requirements of course), or do I have to scan front and back of physical photo to upload. If I upload the digital, am I required to upload back of scanned physical photo with my name on it?
> 
> Thank you!


Not a stupid question at all - I did the latter, literally wrote my name in block letters on the back, and scanned the front and back to get a 2-page PDF of my photograph - felt quite silly doing it haha - but it was what was written in the instructions when I was applying. 

I've heard this is an old requirement when the PR visas were paper-based applications - but I went ahead and did it anyway. 

Curious to hear what others have done.


----------



## Iron_Phoenix (Sep 23, 2019)

Hello expats, 

I need some advice for filling up Personal Particulars form for PCC. As per my understanding,

8 a) - Permanent address in India 
8 b) - Present address one Australia (residing since 6 months) 
9 - Current address in India. (Residing since 4 years and Passport was issued from this address) 
10 - Reference from current Indian address.

Please correct me if am wrong.

Second, the online application for PCC form have option to enter only permanent address and present address in Australia. So does that mean I cannot enter my current address in online application form?

Third, I was unmarried when I was issued with passport. Now I am married to a foreign national. Spouse name is not mentioned in my Passport. Do I need to attach any more additional

documents to submit PCC application?

Thanks in advance.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rianess (Apr 5, 2019)

Thpham1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...






PrettyIsotonic said:


> Not a stupid question at all - I did the latter, literally wrote my name in block letters on the back, and scanned the front and back to get a 2-page PDF of my photograph - felt quite silly doing it haha - but it was what was written in the instructions when I was applying.
> 
> I've heard this is an old requirement when the PR visas were paper-based applications - but I went ahead and did it anyway.
> 
> Curious to hear what others have done.




I did the latter as well. I followed DHA's "Attach Document" instructions where they particularly mentioned for photograph to write the name and sign at the back, scan front and back, crop the scanned copy to the photo's actual size, and that's it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## narendrasvyas (Apr 17, 2018)

I have sent my PTE scores to DHA, I have also uploaded notorised PTE score report without score code on it as I passed PTE in March. 
1) Do I need upload new score report with code.
2) Do I need to notorise and then upload, even if it is a color document.


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

narendrasvyas said:


> I have sent my PTE scores to DHA, I have also uploaded notorised PTE score report without score code on it as I passed PTE in March.
> 1) Do I need upload new score report with code.
> 2) Do I need to notorise and then upload, even if it is a color document.
> 
> ...


1. If you have plenty of vacant slots in Immiaccount documents then only upload it
2. NO

Cheers


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Thpham1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Feeling a bit stupid to ask this. For the Photograph - Passport section, is it ok to submit only the digital passport ID photo (satisfied the requirements of course), or do I have to scan front and back of physical photo to upload. If I upload the digital, am I required to upload back of scanned physical photo with my name on it?
> 
> Thank you!


I have asked the same question, and some people suggested to do the first option (digital) and others suggested the latter option. Both options have worked fine according to people who answered.

For me, I chose the digital way, just uploaded the pictures without adding a signature. Each picture file was named with the applicant name. I got direct grant.

I guess the signature was an old requirement fitted for paper applications.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

If I upload any document on immi account now will it push my application back in the queue? 

Has anyone experienced the same please give some suggestions?


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

hamidd said:


> I have asked the same question, and some people suggested to do the first option (digital) and others suggested the latter option. Both options have worked fine according to people who answered.
> 
> For me, I chose the digital way, just uploaded the pictures without adding a signature. Each picture file was named with the applicant name. I got direct grant.
> 
> I guess the signature was an old requirement fitted for paper applications.


Thank you for the information. How about the requirement of scanning both sides of document(s)? Did you scan both sides of bank statement, salary slips etc?


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

mahnoor101 said:


> If I upload any document on immi account now will it push my application back in the queue?
> 
> Has anyone experienced the same please give some suggestions?


The consensus is it won’t affect anything in that regard. Some say it may trigger a notification if your case has already been assigned and is being worked on.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

mt3467 said:


> The consensus is it won’t affect anything in that regard. Some say it may trigger a notification if your case has already been assigned and is being worked on.


My consultant uploaded a file yesterday without my consent. Now my application would have been assigned to a CO, as my lodgment date is 8th April. I am worried if it would further delay my visa process.


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> Thank you for the information. How about the requirement of scanning both sides of document(s)? Did you scan both sides of bank statement, salary slips etc?


Scanning both sides is only required for documents/cards that have written text/images on both sides. For example, for my ID card, driver license, and my university degree transcript, I have scanned both sides because both sides have written information. However, for other documents with one side, like bank statements and company reference letter, I have only scanned the front side.


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

mahnoor101 said:


> mt3467 said:
> 
> 
> > The consensus is it won’t affect anything in that regard. Some say it may trigger a notification if your case has already been assigned and is being worked on.
> ...


Doesn’t make a blind bit of difference, don’t worry. If the document is needed then it can only help.


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

hamidd said:


> Scanning both sides is only required for documents/cards that have written text/images on both sides. For example, for my ID card, driver license, and my university degree transcript, I have scanned both sides because both sides have written information. However, for other documents with one side, like bank statements and company reference letter, I have only scanned the front side.


Thank you, that makes sense.

While uploading documents, I have combined different PDF files into 1 e.g. two police clearance certificates from home country, one from middle east and its translation. Is that right or not?

Also, can you shed some light on the navigation in ImmiAccout? Every time I have to go through 17 pages of my application to reach document uploading page. Is there a short cut?


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> Thank you, that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It should be separate attachment for each country.
Only if you have burned out the number of attachment options in Immi account , you can combine some other related documents..like education, employment, marriage proof etc.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> Thank you, that makes sense.
> 
> While uploading documents, I have combined different PDF files into 1 e.g. two police clearance certificates from home country, one from middle east and its translation. Is that right or not?
> 
> Also, can you shed some light on the navigation in ImmiAccout? Every time I have to go through 17 pages of my application to reach document uploading page. Is there a short cut?


Go to View Details option in your application, you will be re-directed to a page where on the left sidebar, there is an option Attach Documents to pick.


----------



## saravanaprabhu (May 8, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> If I upload any document on immi account now will it push my application back in the queue?
> 
> Has anyone experienced the same please give some suggestions?


In my experience, it did not affect my application. I have lodged and submitted all docs on 20-May-2019. Later updated all tax-related documents for current employment on 21-Oct-2019 yet received the grant on 24-Oct-2019.

The last updated date of the application did not change when I uploaded additional docs.


----------



## May 2018 (May 3, 2019)

Hi friends,
My 190 visa application is offshore due to s 48 bar if in case it gets refused, right now I am in Australia, am I eligible for apply AAT ?
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

May 2018 said:


> Hi friends,
> My 190 visa application is offshore due to s 48 bar if in case it gets refused, right now I am in Australia, am I eligible for apply AAT ?
> Thanks


You are in Australia on which visa ?

Cheers


----------



## May 2018 (May 3, 2019)

Hi NB we are on Bridging visa a, my earlier file got refused due to nomination refusal and now in Federal court


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

saravanaprabhu said:


> In my experience, it did not affect my application. I have lodged and submitted all docs on 20-May-2019. Later updated all tax-related documents for current employment on 21-Oct-2019 yet received the grant on 24-Oct-2019.
> 
> The last updated date of the application did not change when I uploaded additional docs.


Thank You. Yeah, the last update date remained the same. Thank You again for clearing my doubts.


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

Thpham1 said:


> Go to View Details option in your application, you will be re-directed to a page where on the left sidebar, there is an option Attach Documents to pick.


When I login to ImmiAccount, I see my application with status "awaiting documents". There are three options under my application "Edit", "Delete" "Send". So I select Edit and have to go through all 17 pages to reach document uploading stage.

Can not find "view details" anywhere on the page.


----------



## alex_huynh0807 (Jul 3, 2019)

Got my DG 3/11/2019 (213 days of waiting)
Job cabinet maker 394111
Onshore (NSW 190 )
Lodged date 4/4/2019
Point 65+5
I do appreciate you guys and this forum 
Thanks NB and everyone who contribute precious information
Good luck guys


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

May 2018 said:


> Hi NB we are on Bridging visa a, my earlier file got refused due to nomination refusal and now in Federal court


As you already have a lawyer, he will know much more then any member on the forum

Yours is a very complicated case, so stick to professional advice only

Cheers


----------



## akhil1986_ (Sep 13, 2019)

alex_huynh0807 said:


> Got my DG 3/11/2019 (213 days of waiting)
> Job cabinet maker 394111
> Onshore (NSW 190 )
> Lodged date 4/4/2019
> ...


Congrats !!!


----------



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi All

I had a 6 works employment completely unrelated to my occupation. Hence the same was not provided to ACS at the time of skill assessment. This employment was more than 10 years ago. I had also another employment during last 10 years but this was deemed by ACS as not related to my occupation. However, I had included it in ACS application hoping ACS would deem it relevant.

I'm currently filling up Form 80. Should I disclose the employment not included in ACS? I've very limited documentation related to this employment. Only documents I've is offer letter and relieving letter. While Form 1221 asks for employment history for last 10 years, Form 80 doesn't say so. So not sure. Hence not sure.

Any guidance would be great.


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

hisumesh said:


> Hi All
> 
> I had a 6 works employment completely unrelated to my occupation. Hence the same was not provided to ACS at the time of skill assessment. This employment was more than 10 years ago. I had also another employment during last 10 years but this was deemed by ACS as not related to my occupation. However, I had included it in ACS application hoping ACS would deem it relevant.
> 
> ...


Form 80 needs to include ALL employment and unemployment. However in terms of payslips and letters, you typically only need to provide proof for the employment that counts as experience.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

alex_huynh0807 said:


> Got my DG 3/11/2019 (213 days of waiting)
> Job cabinet maker 394111
> Onshore (NSW 190 )
> Lodged date 4/4/2019
> ...


Congrats bro

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## yumz683 (Sep 19, 2019)

mt3467 said:


> Form 80 needs to include ALL employment and unemployment. However in terms of payslips and letters, you typically only need to provide proof for the employment that counts as experience.


I have a related question regarding 190 application.
The Attachments page in my ImmiAccount only asks for Form 80. Should I still fill and attach Form 1221 proactively?

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yumz683 said:


> I have a related question regarding 190 application.
> The Attachments page in my ImmiAccount only asks for Form 80. Should I still fill and attach Form 1221 proactively?
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions.


Some members do it voluntarily 
I did it
It’s your decision 

Cheers


----------



## bapna (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello everyone 

I would like to share the good news that I got my grant today. Thank you everyone in this forum. 

Accountant general
Points: 65 NT
Lodgement date: 8 August 2019
Direct grant: 3 November 2019
Onshore

Hope you all get a speedy grant.


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

Dear members,

While filling current passport details in form-80, there is a field to enter issue date followed by a question "is this the original issue date". What does this mean? (This is second issue of my passport as first one expired, should I answer "No" and enter expired passport's issue date?)


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

bapna said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I would like to share the good news that I got my grant today. Thank you everyone in this forum.
> 
> ...


Congrats. And your Lodgement date is 8th August 2019 for 190 visa? Wow that was quick.


----------



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

mt3467 said:


> Form 80 needs to include ALL employment and unemployment. However in terms of payslips and letters, you typically only need to provide proof for the employment that counts as experience.


Thank you very much.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shabaranks said:


> Congrats. And your Lodgement date is 8th August 2019 for 190 visa? Wow that was quick.


And he got invite with just 65 points whereas I think those with 85 points and higher may still be waiting for sponsorship 

Cheers


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

NB said:


> And he got invite with just 65 points whereas I think those with 85 points and higher may still be waiting for sponsorship
> 
> Cheers


I think he was able to secure sponsorship with 65 points (Accounting) because he studied in NT. NT Prioritize applicants who studied or currently works there.


----------



## Anl (Nov 8, 2016)

Just got direct grant today.
Lodged: 2/4/2019


----------



## Anl (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanks guys 
Wishing you all speedy grants.


----------



## SD008 (Aug 20, 2019)

Anl said:


> Just got direct grant today.
> Lodged: 2/4/2019


onshore/offshore ??


----------



## M71720 (Oct 23, 2019)

M still waiting . Lodgement date 26 feb 2019. No update till today. Very disappointing


----------



## bapna (Jan 5, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> bapna said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone
> ...


Yes it's 8 aug 19. Even I am surprised as well. Didn't expect that quick. 
Thank you


----------



## bapna (Jan 5, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > And he got invite with just 65 points whereas I think those with 85 points and higher may still be waiting for sponsorship
> ...


Yes I studied my bachelor here & applied with 60+5 points.


----------



## thib (Dec 6, 2017)

M71720 said:


> M still waiting . Lodgement date 26 feb 2019. No update till today. Very disappointing


Dunt stress as mine one lodgement date 15/1/2019 and status still received


----------



## M71720 (Oct 23, 2019)

My agent got mail a week ago that my application is allocated to CO. Don’t know how long it will take.


----------



## thib (Dec 6, 2017)

M71720 said:


> My agent got mail a week ago that my application is allocated to CO. Donâ€™️t know how long it will take.


Look like you better than me, as i can see my application status still received , they may ask you provide more document if needed or direct grant if everything fine. 🙂 good luck to you.


----------



## ssuuzzyy (Nov 4, 2019)

Hello, after responded the co contact, I found my agent only uploaded marriage certificate as relationship supporting documents. So I asked her to upload more documents but she insisted it will affect my processing time because my case has already got a co, upload more documents will cost co’s energy to review all the documents, and it may cause unnecessary problems. She said that if the co thought our relationship documents was insufficient, he would ask us to submit more materials in the last contact.

Could you please give me some advice? We’ve married 3.5 years. My husband was on a student dependent visa. Thank you so much!


----------



## Neela (Dec 9, 2018)

Dear Group members,
I am new to this group and applying EOI for the 1st time for this category. I would be obliged if your can help with your valuable suggestions-
1. While filling EOI, on the page of "Preferred locations within Australia" it mentions that the client should contact state or territory they are interested in receiving nominations form... "
How should we contact them?


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

ssuuzzyy said:


> Hello, after responded the co contact, I found my agent only uploaded marriage certificate as relationship supporting documents. So I asked her to upload more documents but she insisted it will affect my processing time because my case has already got a co, upload more documents will cost coâ€s energy to review all the documents, and it may cause unnecessary problems. She said that if the co thought our relationship documents was insufficient, he would ask us to submit more materials in the last contact.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please give me some advice? Weâ€ve married 3.5 years. My husband was on a student dependent visa. Thank you so much!


I would assume your agent knows they are doing. Although, I can tell you that I had submitted only the marriage certificate and our passports have spouse names in it. We have been married for 6 years when applied.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Neela said:


> Dear Group members,
> I am new to this group and applying EOI for the 1st time for this category. I would be obliged if your can help with your valuable suggestions-
> 1. While filling EOI, on the page of "Preferred locations within Australia" it mentions that the client should contact state or territory they are interested in receiving nominations form... "
> How should we contact them?


Each state has their own website for sponsorship 
You can check them out individually to find out which ANZSCO codes they are sponsoring and the conditions 
The email id and telephone numbers would also be given in the respective website

Cheers


----------



## Neela (Dec 9, 2018)

Thanks NB. 
So, after I get the sponsorship from the state, then only I can submit EOI with 190? 
Also, can i apply for multiple sponsorship's?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Neela said:


> Thanks NB.
> So, after I get the sponsorship from the state, then only I can submit EOI with 190?
> Also, can i apply for multiple sponsorship's?


You Are not aware of the even the basic process 

Go through this thread carefully and all the links given therein 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Then post any questions you have 

Cheers


----------



## deelz (Sep 25, 2019)

Hi NB & Others
For 190 visa, do we need to land i(first entry) n the sponsored state only or we can land anywhere in Australia? There is nothing written about that on the Grant notice.


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

deelz said:


> Hi NB & Others
> For 190 visa, do we need to land i(first entry) n the sponsored state only or we can land anywhere in Australia? There is nothing written about that on the Grant notice.


You can land anywhere. But you need to start settling in the the sponsored state. For example, you may find the flights to perth or melbourne may be less expensive than sydney and you can take that. Once you land in perth, you will however need to move to NSW if that is your SS.


----------



## Aussie1208 (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi competent English means how many marks in PTE?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aussie1208 said:


> Hi competent English means how many marks in PTE?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In the time you took to post the question, you could have googled and found the answer

It’s 50 minimum in each LRSW 

Cheers


----------



## Aussie1208 (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi Experts,

I am in process of preparing documents for my ACS. I would like to apply 190 PR for System Administrator Profile. As far as I have calculated,I have 80 points. If anyone who has applied for same profile can tell me how much time it would take to get the state invitation? Also how I can make my profile stronger in order to get the grant earlier ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AR4236 (Aug 14, 2019)

Hi Experts,

I had submitted an EOI for Victoria last year aug and had received an invite in November, but didn't lodge the application as I had received an invite for NSW as well before Victoria and went ahead with lodging application for that. I see the EOI still active in skill select, can I reuse the same EOI again or I should withdraw this and submit a new EOI for Victoria if I want to?

My NSW 190 Visa application has been pending grant for 1 Year now, lodged the application on 30 Nov 2018 so I thought whether its worth submitting fresh EOI for Victoria and try all over again....Desperate times


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

AR4236 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I had submitted an EOI for Victoria last year aug and had received an invite in November, but didn't lodge the application as I had received an invite for NSW as well before Victoria and went ahead with lodging application for that. I see the EOI still active in skill select, can I reuse the same EOI again or I should withdraw this and submit a new EOI for Victoria if I want to?
> 
> My NSW 190 Visa application has been pending grant for 1 Year now, lodged the application on 30 Nov 2018 so I thought whether its worth submitting fresh EOI for Victoria and try all over again....Desperate times


Not sure why you would spend a lot of money applying twice.


----------



## AR4236 (Aug 14, 2019)

mt3467 said:


> Not sure why you would spend a lot of money applying twice.


Was wondering, with a change in Points system effective this month might get an invite quickly based on score and then with the speed with which newer applications are getting processed there may be a possibility of getting a grant with a new invite than endlessly waiting for current one which has touched 1 year now, all the CO has asked in this 1 year was first to upload form 815 in May and then to repeat full medicals in August, nothing else apart from that.


----------



## ankitmalhotra08 (Aug 28, 2018)

Hello Guys,

We have received our grant for NSW and our IED is 13.05.2020. We are planning to make a temporary entry in January in order to secure the PR.
What are the necessary formalities that we need to complete during our stay on this temporary visit for e.g. 
1. Is there any minimum number of days required to stay.
2. Is there any PR card that we need to apply/receive.
3. Is there any travel insurance required for our travel?
4. Can we open a bank account.
5. Any medical formalities needed to be completed.
6.Any other formality that we have missed.
Please provide your expert guidance over the requirements that are needed to be completed during temporary visit.


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

AR4236 said:


> Was wondering, with a change in Points system effective this month might get an invite quickly based on score and then with the speed with which newer applications are getting processed there may be a possibility of getting a grant with a new invite than endlessly waiting for current one which has touched 1 year now, all the CO has asked in this 1 year was first to upload form 815 in May and then to repeat full medicals in August, nothing else apart from that.


A new application won't be processed any quicker than an old one. Login periodically to check your application doesn't have any action points and fingers crossed your CO now has everything they need to make a decision.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

AR4236 said:


> Was wondering, with a change in Points system effective this month might get an invite quickly based on score and then with the speed with which newer applications are getting processed there may be a possibility of getting a grant with a new invite than endlessly waiting for current one which has touched 1 year now, all the CO has asked in this 1 year was first to upload form 815 in May and then to repeat full medicals in August, nothing else apart from that.


If you had to submit Form 815 - my understanding is your medicals will only be valid for 6 months - might be worth submitting a feedback form to DHA to see if that has any effect, otherwise you might have to do your medicals again come Feb 2020.

Hang in there  the good news is you are in the system. 



ankitmalhotra08 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> We have received our grant for NSW and our IED is 13.05.2020. We are planning to make a temporary entry in January in order to secure the PR.
> What are the necessary formalities that we need to complete during our stay on this temporary visit for e.g.
> ...


1 - Nope just need to clear immigration

2 - Nope

3 - None required, but getting travel insurance is always advisable imho

4 - Yes, you can even open a bank account from offshore

5 - Depends on your grant letter, some people have to do a medical check upon landing in AU

6 - It depends how long you are going to be onshore for, it might be worth getting a local photo ID while you're here if you can cobble together the pre-requisite documents to do so (e.g. a driving license, depending on the state/territory a proof of age / ID card) to make it easier when you finally do permanently migrate


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If you had to submit Form 815 - my understanding is your medicals will only be valid for 6 months - might be worth submitting a feedback form to DHA to see if that has any effect, otherwise you might have to do your medicals again come Feb 2020.
> 
> Hang in there  the good news is you are in the system.
> 
> ...


Just adding to what PI has said, spend some time in exploring the suburbs which are in your budget, so that you have a fair idea where you want to settle when you migrate for good

Cheers


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

One CO contact today - reported by a friend who lodged his application on 17/7. Seems like they have already touched the application after the financial year.


----------



## deelz (Sep 25, 2019)

sanjeevkumarrao said:


> You can land anywhere. But you need to start settling in the the sponsored state. For example, you may find the flights to perth or melbourne may be less expensive than sydney and you can take that. Once you land in perth, you will however need to move to NSW if that is your SS.


Thanks alot for your detailed response.


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi All,

please suggest what should i do??? today 9 months lapsed as i lodged on 5-Feb-19 and till today no CO contact no Grant............should i call them or feedback? if call then please share on which number and what should i tell???

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahir01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> please suggest what should i do??? today 9 months lapsed as i lodged on 5-Feb-19 and till today no CO contact no Grant............should i call them or feedback? if call then please share on which number and what should i tell???
> 
> Regards


You can submit a feedback on the department website for your own satisfaction 
But it will not expedite the grant
You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

sahir01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> please suggest what should i do??? today 9 months lapsed as i lodged on 5-Feb-19 and till today no CO contact no Grant............should i call them or feedback? if call then please share on which number and what should i tell???
> 
> Regards


Friend for you it’s 9 month but there few people including me waiting from almost 11 months but no grant yet. 
I had no experience points. No overseas study. Australian study. Onshore applicant


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

NB said:


> You can submit a feedback on the department website for your own satisfaction
> But it will not expedite the grant
> You have to wait patiently
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your kind reply. i already submitted suggestion feedback saying that Application should be marked " CO assigned " as to save time from employers verification. candidate could follow up with his employers to check and expedite the verification response from employers when he see the application is with CO and he is verifying etc etc. 

Regards/


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

I saw a post from Aussizz Group which claimed a client of them has obtained her visa today, after only 7 weeks of lodgement - that means her lodgement date should be mid September. 
Do you think it is possible for someone who receive DG in 7 weeks?


----------



## Snehal1900 (Sep 21, 2019)

vyrarchz said:


> I saw a post from Aussizz Group which claimed a client of them has obtained her visa today, after only 7 weeks of lodgement - that means her lodgement date should be mid September.
> Do you think it is possible for someone who receive DG in 7 weeks?


Aussizz group is a reputable migration agent, so i see no reason why they would post a fake grant. I believe her file was picked up for priority processing, hence the quick grant. Unfortunately, we don't know the basis in which they prioritize applicants.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Snehal1900 said:


> Aussizz group is a reputable migration agent, so i see no reason why they would post a fake grant. I believe her file was picked up for priority processing, hence the quick grant. Unfortunately, we don't know the basis in which they prioritize applicants.


Do you think that agents don’t do fake advertising?
Everybody tries to project themselves in the best light
A Supreme Court judge once said that only a fool will believe that all advertisements are true

Cheers


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

*Partner PTE expiry and Change in Circumstances*

Hi All,
Have few confirmations
1. Partner PTE - Its been a year since partner gave PTE exam and till now no CO contact (lodgement date July 19).
Heard partner PTE validity is 1 year only. Is this true, if so, should we give the exam again or wait until CO asks for it
2. Primary applicant gave her notice of resignation and not joining any company for now. Last working day is in Mid Dec. Shall we inform the resignation now or should we inform when we are very close to finishing the term of employment
3. I am hoping leaving employment would not cause any issue?? is this correct to assume??

Thanks in advance!

Code -261312
Lodgement Date - July 19th 2019
190 NSW - 80 points


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

I myself received CO contact today to clarify some other names appear on my resume. Need to redo the police check and send the update to them. 
My visa was submitted on 13/8/2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dakkin05 said:


> Hi All,
> Have few confirmations
> 1. Partner PTE - Its been a year since partner gave PTE exam and till now no CO contact (lodgement date July 19).
> Heard partner PTE validity is 1 year only. Is this true, if so, should we give the exam again or wait until CO asks for it
> ...


PTE scores are valid for 1 year only if it is being used for functional English
Other wise it’s for 3 years
Have you claimed partner points ?
Even if so what you do after invite is your personal decision 
It does not affect the application in the least as you have to prove your claims only till the date you were invited 

Cheers


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

vyrarchz said:


> I myself received CO contact today to clarify some other names appear on my resume. Need to redo the police check and send the update to them.
> My visa was submitted on 13/8/2019


Hi 

can you please explain more what you mean by other name appear on your resume?

Regards


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

NB said:


> PTE scores are valid for 1 year only if it is being used for functional English
> Other wise it’s for 3 years
> Have you claimed partner points ?
> Even if so what you do after invite is your personal decision
> ...


Thanks NB, we haven't claimed partner points. What does using PTE for function English mean. Does this mean even if we didn't claim partner points , a partner still needs to submit PTE?? Anyways didn't claim partner points...so should we redo PTE now??

Thanks


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

ALHAMDULLILAH just received my Direct Grant. Thank You, everyone, on this forum specially @NB & @SG you guys are amazing. I hope you all get your grant soon. Thank You again .


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

mahnoor101 said:


> ALHAMDULLILAH just received my Direct Grant. Thank You, everyone, on this forum specially @NB & @SG you guys are amazing. I hope you all get your grant soon. Thank You again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats and when you applied


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dakkin05 said:


> Thanks NB, we haven't claimed partner points. What does using PTE for function English mean. Does this mean even if we didn't claim partner points , a partner still needs to submit PTE?? Anyways didn't claim partner points...so should we redo PTE now??
> 
> Thanks


You have to prove your partner has functional English

There are several ways to prove it, with the easiest being a certificate from school or college she attended that the course she took was taught in English
Else she can also give a PTEA test

So how are you proving tne functional English?

Cheers


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

NB said:


> You have to prove your partner has functional English
> 
> There are several ways to prove it, with the easiest being a certificate from school or college she attended that the course she took was taught in English
> Else she can also give a PTEA test
> ...


We gave a PTE last time, so we can give PTE again too, its easy for us. Also we uploaded partner documents like marks list and degree certificate which has subjects being taught in English
So since its been a year does it makes sense to take it ASAP and upload the result.

Thanks NB


----------



## ssuuzzyy (Nov 4, 2019)

Dear members,
I also have a question about the 1 year validation about partner english.
My husband took the IELTS test in 10/2018, we lodged the application in 03/2019, is that means my husband need to resit the test to keep the validation of his english? Or the result was locked when we lodged the visa?


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

NB said:


> Snehal1900 said:
> 
> 
> > Aussizz group is a reputable migration agent, so i see no reason why they would post a fake grant. I believe her file was picked up for priority processing, hence the quick grant. Unfortunately, we don't know the basis in which they prioritize applicants.
> ...


August,2018 had been to Aussizz group,sydney. They said it's almost impossible to get PR for my profile. Somewhat they were influencing me to get into sponsership regional visa trap. I would have end up paying 20000 dollars if I would I have go for it.It was like they take care of everything I just need to live for three years in regional area. REPUTABLE AGENT🤘

My lodgement date is April 16 and I am doing all myself. Thanks Expat forum


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

Snehal1900 said:


> vyrarchz said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a post from Aussizz Group which claimed a client of them has obtained her visa today, after only 7 weeks of lodgement - that means her lodgement date should be mid September.
> ...


All agents play with fake advertisement whether it's education, migration, rental or recruitment agent. All are same.

Regards


----------



## majidk (Jun 29, 2018)

Many Congratulations.......



mahnoor101 said:


> ALHAMDULLILAH just received my Direct Grant. Thank You, everyone, on this forum specially @NB & @SG you guys are amazing. I hope you all get your grant soon. Thank You again .


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

hi guys finally received my grant on nov 3 iam thankfully for *congian911* and NB and many more people from this forum


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

nelutla said:


> hi guys finally received my grant on nov 3 iam thankfully for *congian911* and NB and many more people from this forum


Congrats! Any CO contacts?


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Congrats and your timeline please


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

nelutla said:


> hi guys finally received my grant on nov 3 iam thankfully for *congian911* and NB and many more people from this forum


Congrats ...very happy for you 😀


----------



## nn123 (Jan 6, 2019)

nelutla said:


> hi guys finally received my grant on nov 3 iam thankfully for *congian911* and NB and many more people from this forum


Congrats..
What a relief for you!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

pabna said:


> Hi
> 
> can you please explain more what you mean by other name appear on your resume?
> 
> Regards


If your name has more than 3 words or you appear somewhere with your English nickname, make sure that you include those names in your police check. 
CO theseday may look further to your online profile - online resume - Linkedin to check your name. 
Again, it could be objective depending on your CO.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

nelutla said:


> hi guys finally received my grant on nov 3 iam thankfully for *congian911* and NB and many more people from this forum


Congrats Nel. So they took one month to read your 1 page Australian value statement. 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## SD008 (Aug 20, 2019)

mahnoor101 said:


> ALHAMDULLILAH just received my Direct Grant. Thank You, everyone, on this forum specially @NB & @SG you guys are amazing. I hope you all get your grant soon. Thank You again .


Congrats.

My lodgement date is same 8-Apr (Onshore) and still waiting.

Are you onshore or offshore ?


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

SD008 said:


> Congrats.
> 
> My lodgement date is same 8-Apr (Onshore) and still waiting.
> 
> Are you onshore or offshore ?


Completed 7 months today without any contact.

lodged- 06-Apr
261313 NSW
Onshore


----------



## Ahsan88 (Jan 27, 2019)

Hi Everyone. I am new to the forum. I have recieved an on paper medical for my baby. But i am out of city and can not visit our GP for this. Can i visit any gp or not? Thanks in advance..


----------



## rmk3 (Oct 21, 2019)

When does the CO s go on holidays (mid of next month or end of Nov)?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahsan88 said:


> Hi Everyone. I am new to the forum. I have recieved an on paper medical for my baby. But i am out of city and can not visit our GP for this. Can i visit any gp or not? Thanks in advance..


You mean HAP ID ?
You have to give more details 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rmk3 said:


> When does the CO s go on holidays (mid of next month or end of Nov)?


Mid December to Mid January very little routine work gets done even if the CO is not on leave
They mainly attend urgent cases

Cheers


----------



## SD008 (Aug 20, 2019)

Ahsan88 said:


> Hi Everyone. I am new to the forum. I have recieved an on paper medical for my baby. But i am out of city and can not visit our GP for this. Can i visit any gp or not? Thanks in advance..


Hi,

I have done this. 

You can go to any GP/Paediatrician and get the medical certificate. As there was no specific requirement mentioned in the mail for location of GP.


----------



## Abh2017 (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi guys
I lodged 20th march offshore still no contact or grant, any idea if they are complying with the 8-9 months time period ?


----------



## palms (Oct 14, 2019)

Abh2017 said:


> Hi guys
> I lodged 20th march offshore still no contact or grant, any idea if they are complying with the 8-9 months time period ?


oh come on mate  processing time and different cases are being discussed literally on every page of this forum. Some people from March are still waiting for contact and some July/August applicants already got grants/COs. 

@NB what a patience of yours.


----------



## Abh2017 (Oct 17, 2019)

palms said:


> Abh2017 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...


Thanks for your response mate 😁, just a bit frustrated waiting


----------



## palms (Oct 14, 2019)

Abh2017 said:


> Thanks for your response mate 😁, just a bit frustrated waiting


I just recently lodged my visa so I can only imagine the feeling  

speedy grant for you :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Claire_Ma (Oct 12, 2019)

Abh2017 said:


> Hi guys
> I lodged 20th march offshore still no contact or grant, any idea if they are complying with the 8-9 months time period ?


You are not alone! I lodged mine on 25th March onshore


----------



## Ahsan88 (Jan 27, 2019)

SD008 said:


> Ahsan88 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone. I am new to the forum. I have recieved an on paper medical for my baby. But i am out of city and can not visit our GP for this. Can i visit any gp or not? Thanks in advance..
> ...


 Thanks for your answer... yes the letter states your treating gp that is why I was unsure.... however my gp is gone overseas so i cant evwn go to her even if i cut my trip short for this purpose.


----------



## Ahsan88 (Jan 27, 2019)

NB said:


> Ahsan88 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone. I am new to the forum. I have recieved an on paper medical for my baby. But i am out of city and can not visit our GP for this. Can i visit any gp or not? Thanks in advance..
> ...


I have recieved an email to get my my babies medical done. As he is under 6months, they have asked for on paper visa medical for whoch you are required to go to a GP. The letter stated you can go to your treating gp and the gp we go to is on leave and i am out of city too .. that is why i asked if i can visit any gp in the city i am currently and get it done.. thank you


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Congrats Nel. So they took one month to read your 1 page Australian value statement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


yeah at last iam though was thinking to redo pcc


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

nelutla said:


> yeah at last iam though was thinking to redo pcc


Yup, the long wait is over. 

Hey so what really happened to that agent of yours? Did you really bang him real hard in the head?

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeevkumarrao (Aug 9, 2017)

Hey Friends,

I got the grant just now! So relieved!!!!

Wish everyone to get their grants soon..


----------



## nn123 (Jan 6, 2019)

sanjeevkumarrao said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> I got the grant just now! So relieved!!!!
> 
> Wish everyone to get their grants soon..


Congrats 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

sanjeevkumarrao said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> I got the grant just now! So relieved!!!!
> 
> Wish everyone to get their grants soon..


Congratulations

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRSB (Aug 11, 2018)

sanjeevkumarrao said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> I got the grant just now! So relieved!!!!
> 
> Wish everyone to get their grants soon..


Congratulations:clap2:


----------



## zero3200 (Sep 25, 2019)

sanjeevkumarrao said:


> Hey Friends,
> 
> I got the grant just now! So relieved!!!!
> 
> Wish everyone to get their grants soon..


congratulations:clap2:


----------



## SD008 (Aug 20, 2019)

Guys.. finally the golden mail 

Lodged - 08-Apr-2019
Onshore
NSW

Wish you all speedy grants.


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

SD008 said:


> Guys.. finally the golden mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## toakagrawal (Aug 31, 2011)

SD008 said:


> Guys.. finally the golden mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many congratulations 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

SD008 said:


> Congrats.
> 
> My lodgement date is same 8-Apr (Onshore) and still waiting.
> 
> Are you onshore or offshore ?


Offshore


----------



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

M71720 said:


> Onshore applicant
> Code 411411


Sponsored by which state?

Thanks...


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Yup, the long wait is over.
> 
> Hey so what really happened to that agent of yours? Did you really bang him real hard in the head?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


yeah banged him and reviewed on his official website wht actually happend


----------



## IMJA (Oct 1, 2019)

Hello all.. By God’s grace we received our grant today. Thank you all for the guidance and support., A big thanks to NB for responding to all my queries and concerns.. 
Hope everyone get grant soon.

EOI : 13/01/2019
Invite: 12/2/19
Applied: 15/2/19
CO contact for further employment evidence: 2/10/19
Responded: 9/10/19
Grant: 6/11/19


----------



## yumz683 (Sep 19, 2019)

Hi guys,

I have a couple of questions about the "non migrating members of the family unit" data in 190 visa application. I filled in data about my parents, siblings and their spouses and children, but then this requires Form 80 to be attached for each of them - at the Attachments page. 

1) Are these included in the definition of "family unit"?

2) Does the Form 80 need to be filled in separately by all the adult (non migrating) family members? I mean that seems totally unnecessary and may cause additional delays. On the other hand, attaching my (primary applicant's) Form 80 as attachment for each non-migrating family member is redundant!

Am I missing something here? Can other applicants suggest what they did?
Thanks in advance.

UPDATE: ok I did some search and found out that family unit (legal definition updated on No. 19, 2016) only includes partner and children.
[1] https://newlandchase.com/immigratio...member-of-the-family-unit-definition-changes/
[2] https://www.seekvisa.com.au/member-of-family-unit-changes-definition/


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

yumz683 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a couple of questions about the "non migrating members of the family unit" data in 190 visa application. I filled in data about my parents, siblings and their spouses and children, but then this requires Form 80 to be attached for each of them - at the Attachments page.
> 
> ...


Family Unit definition is Husband, Wife and Kids. Form 80 required only for them Only. No other member 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

IMJA said:


> Hello all.. By God’s grace we received our grant today. Thank you all for the guidance and support., A big thanks to NB for responding to all my queries and concerns..
> Hope everyone get grant soon.
> 
> EOI : 13/01/2019
> ...


Congratulations. What did CO ask for the employment evidence?


----------



## IMJA (Oct 1, 2019)

farrukh.rashid;14983486
Congratulations. What did CO ask for the employment evidence?[/QUOTE said:


> CO didn’t specifically ask.. just further evidence. Gave a list of documents from we can choose like ref letter, payslips etc. we have to upload everything we can get


----------



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

IMJA said:


> Hello all.. By God’s grace we received our grant today. Thank you all for the guidance and support., A big thanks to NB for responding to all my queries and concerns..
> Hope everyone get grant soon.
> 
> EOI : 13/01/2019
> ...


Congrats!!!

What's your occupation?

Thanks 


Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yumz683 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a couple of questions about the "non migrating members of the family unit" data in 190 visa application. I filled in data about my parents, siblings and their spouses and children, but then this requires Form 80 to be attached for each of them - at the Attachments page.
> 
> ...


If you have already submitted the application with their names included, then you will have to submit a form 1023 and get their names deleted from the list
Else you will have to get their pcc and medicals done unnecessarily 

Cheers


----------



## IMJA (Oct 1, 2019)

mansawant said:


> IMJA said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all.. By God’s grace we received our grant today. Thank you all for the guidance and support., A big thanks to NB for responding to all my queries and concerns..
> ...


Registered Nurse


----------



## GreenDreams (May 2, 2019)

Hi members, just got CO contact for application lodged on 29 July, they are asking for PCC. I, however, have already uploaded PCC dated 1 August 2019. What should I do in this situation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yumz683 (Sep 19, 2019)

NB said:


> If you have already submitted the application with their names included, then you will have to submit a form 1023 and get their names deleted from the list
> Else you will have to get their pcc and medicals done unnecessarily
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB, I have not submitted yet and already removed their entries. This was a bit tricky to figure out because the list box for relation shows all relationships like parent, brother, sister, brother/sister in law, nephew, niece, etc. etc. which could be misleading if one does not know the new definition of family unit.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

GreenDreams said:


> Hi members, just got CO contact for application lodged on 29 July, they are asking for PCC. I, however, have already uploaded PCC dated 1 August 2019. What should I do in this situation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


They should provide what they want in their emails. I was asked to update PCC cause my partner has other names on his papers.


----------



## GreenDreams (May 2, 2019)

vyrarchz said:


> They should provide what they want in their emails. I was asked to update PCC cause my partner has other names on his papers.



Thing is, when lodging my application I attached old PCC, but then uploaded the new PCC shortly after. Maybe CO overlooked the new PCC?? 
The request details just states the generic:
“Request Detail
-3-
Police certificates
You must provide police certificate(s) from each country where you have lived for a total of 12 months or more in the last 10 years as evidence that you satisfy the character requirements. These 12 months are calculated cumulatively and need not have been consecutive.”



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GreenDreams said:


> Hi members, just got CO contact for application lodged on 29 July, they are asking for PCC. I, however, have already uploaded PCC dated 1 August 2019. What should I do in this situation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Recheck if you require to submit any more country PCCs?
Have you submitted your home country in case you no longer live there ?

If no more PCCs are required , then upload a fresh copy of the pcc that you have already submitted again


Cheers


----------



## GreenDreams (May 2, 2019)

NB said:


> Recheck if you require to submit any more country PCCs?
> 
> Have you submitted your home country in case you no longer live there ?
> 
> ...




Thanks NB, do think it’s possible they are referring to my home country (haven’t been there for 8 years)? Is there any way to confirm with CO if that’s what they need? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vimalan (Jul 7, 2019)

Hello Everyone, just got me grant today for 190. State ACT. Lodged on 21st Aug 2019. 75 points. Engineering Technologist.

Cheersx


----------



## palms (Oct 14, 2019)

GreenDreams said:


> Thanks NB, do think it’s possible they are referring to my home country (haven’t been there for 8 years)? Is there any way to confirm with CO if that’s what they need?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Police clearance certificate is required from all countries that you have lived in the past 10 years for more than 12 months.


----------



## palms (Oct 14, 2019)

vimalan said:


> Hello Everyone, just got me grant today for 190. State ACT. Lodged on 21st Aug 2019. 75 points. Engineering Technologist.
> 
> Cheersx


wow that was quick  congratulations


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

vimalan said:


> Hello Everyone, just got me grant today for 190. State ACT. Lodged on 21st Aug 2019. 75 points. Engineering Technologist.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheersx


Congratulations!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

Congratulations!! Are you Onshore?


----------



## skrahman (Nov 1, 2017)

*Awaiting 190 grant...325 days and counting*

Dear All,

I've been following this thread very closely and most of the queries/recommendations here have helped me so far. Now I'm at a stage where I might need some advice from you.

Here's my case,

190, Business Analyst, 261111, EOI Recd - 10 Dec 2018, Submitted - 17 Dec 2018, 75 points for QLD, was in 457 while applying and currently Onshore in BVB.

It's been 325 days since I lodged my visa and there hasn't been any CO contact yet. My migration lawyer says it's normal and nothing to worry. I can see many 190 for Business Analyst category have been granted (mostly NSW and VIC) even for candidates lodged in Apr/May '19 but no movement for me.

My question is, will the sponsoring state affect PR grant? If not, any suggestion on how to proceed with my application?

Your support and suggestion is much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

skrahman said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I've been following this thread very closely and most of the queries/recommendations here have helped me so far. Now I'm at a stage where I might need some advice from you.
> 
> ...


There is consensus that once your visa is lodged, the ANZSCO code / sponsoring state or territory does not matter anymore - instead it depends on how decision ready your application is and if it requires any additional vetting (e.g. employment claims / character requirements). 

Those additional checks may be taking place already in the background, but the more people involved, the more potential bottlenecks, e.g. CO requests for further checks via facial recognition technology for the IELTS document against the passport picture, but the facial recognition vetting team having a ~2 month backlog to work through cases referred. Similar checks may be happening with the relevant Australian High Commission overseas, or other agencies. 

I would just make sure that your medicals and police checks are valid. 

You could try submitting a feedback form via the DHA website since the global processing time for last month was 75% in 8 months and 90% in 9 months - meaning 90% of the applications processed last month for 190 were lodged after yours.


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

vimalan said:


> Hello Everyone, just got me grant today for 190. State ACT. Lodged on 21st Aug 2019. 75 points. Engineering Technologist.
> 
> Cheersx


Congratulations...Onshore?


----------



## skrahman (Nov 1, 2017)

*skrahman*



PrettyIsotonic said:


> There is consensus that once your visa is lodged, the ANZSCO code / sponsoring state or territory does not matter anymore - instead it depends on how decision ready your application is and if it requires any additional vetting (e.g. employment claims / character requirements).
> 
> Those additional checks may be taking place already in the background, but the more people involved, the more potential bottlenecks, e.g. CO requests for further checks via facial recognition technology for the IELTS document against the passport picture, but the facial recognition vetting team having a ~2 month backlog to work through cases referred. Similar checks may be happening with the relevant Australian High Commission overseas, or other agencies.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate! I somehow feel that it's still dependent on the state for which you applied for. There are 17 cases reported (26111) as grant received in MyImmiTracker and all of them were submitted after me and from NSW and VIC only.

There's still a month or 2 left for both medicals and PCC, so they both are fine for now. My migration lawyer sent a feedback via the DHA last week and yet to hear from them. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

skrahman said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > There is consensus that once your visa is lodged, the ANZSCO code / sponsoring state or territory does not matter anymore - instead it depends on how decision ready your application is and if it requires any additional vetting (e.g. employment claims / character requirements).
> ...


I guess It’s very hard to predict that immigration gave priority to whom... they are quite unpredictable. 
I also applied on 20 December 2018 onshore applicant and I was NT sponsored. 
Still waiting for grant


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GreenDreams said:


> Thanks NB, do think it’s possible they are referring to my home country (haven’t been there for 8 years)? Is there any way to confirm with CO if that’s what they need?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I am pretty sure that’s what they want
You can try calling them up and asking

Cheers


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

skrahman said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > There is consensus that once your visa is lodged, the ANZSCO code / sponsoring state or territory does not matter anymore - instead it depends on how decision ready your application is and if it requires any additional vetting (e.g. employment claims / character requirements).
> ...


Hi skrahman

It doesn't matter which state nomination you got as i clearly remember a guy posted on this forum he hot grant with just 65 points , NT nomination & 8 August lodgement date. Whereas @DarwinOnshore is waiting since Nov 2018.

I think it totally depends on how lucky you are after submitting all the required documents correctly. 

Regards


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

skrahman said:


> Thanks mate! I somehow feel that it's still dependent on the state for which you applied for. There are 17 cases reported (26111) as grant received in MyImmiTracker and all of them were submitted after me and from NSW and VIC only.
> 
> There's still a month or 2 left for both medicals and PCC, so they both are fine for now. My migration lawyer sent a feedback via the DHA last week and yet to hear from them. Fingers crossed!


The Global Feedback Unit got back to us within ~48 hours - in the first instance to politely decline to do anything further, and in the second instance to confirm that they were forwarding our feedback to the relevant business unit (after which we got the grant another ~48 hours later) - perhaps check if your lawyer has received one or the other? 

Otherwise, just a waiting game - the good news you are in the system and no more jumping through hoops to be eligible / get invited to apply anymore


----------



## falcon77 (Sep 19, 2019)

Hi Folks,

I received CO contact for evidence of Functional english for de facto partner (Already provided while lodging). I assume, the proof needs to be submitted via immiaccount (Attach documents section).
Please correct me if I'm wrong.

Lodged - 10th April 2019
CO contact - 7th Nov 2019


----------



## vimalan (Jul 7, 2019)

Yes, on shore


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

falcon77 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I received CO contact for evidence of Functional english for de facto partner (Already provided while lodging). I assume, the proof needs to be submitted via immiaccount (Attach documents section).
> Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> ...


Yes, absolutely needs to be attached as well. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon77 (Sep 19, 2019)

DDouza said:


> Yes, absolutely needs to be attached as well.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thank you, DDouza,

How do we notify the CO that the document has been submitted?

Lodged - 10th April 2019
CO contact - 7th Nov 2019


----------



## Ishtiaqkhan (May 25, 2018)

*Any chance to get 190 Invitation for Software Engineer*

hi fellows,

I need your opinion, that I am able to get invitation for 190 (Software Engineer). my score was 75 till 5th November 2019, but unfortunately I lost 10 points because of my age. now I have currently 65 but my suppose also helped me out to get and increase 05 my current points. So now I have 70 point. Please tell me what is your observation that will I get 190 invitation with this score

Thanks,

Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ishtiaqkhan said:


> hi fellows,
> 
> I need your opinion, that I am able to get invitation for 190 (Software Engineer). my score was 75 till 5th November 2019, but unfortunately I lost 10 points because of my age. now I have currently 65 but my suppose also helped me out to get and increase 05 my current points. So now I have 70 point. Please tell me what is your observation that will I get 190 invitation with this score
> 
> ...


No one can predict a state sponsorship but the chances are Extremely low as 261313 is a highly contested code

As far as 189 goes you don’t have a chance

You should look at plan B maybe Canada


Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

falcon77 said:


> Thank you, DDouza,
> 
> How do we notify the CO that the document has been submitted?
> 
> ...


In the Immiaccount dashboard see if the information provided button is active
If so, press it

Cheers


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Dear all,

Please advice: I got a contact today from CO, with unusual request:
- For me to provide police clearance from the UK and Belgium, and for my husband to provide police clearance from the UK. It is strange because we NEVER LIVED there. I worked for British and Belgium institution, but in their Serbia offices. I have not spend there more than a week in Belgium and 3 weeks in total in the UK. My husband never even went to UK. 

I called both Embassies and they told me I cannot get police clearance if I never lived there. 

I have 28 days to provide them with something I apparently cannot provide.

What shall I do??


----------



## coolrt (Jan 5, 2019)

*Opinions Required*

Dear All,

Need your opinion on whether there is any realistic chance of getting a 190 for Software Engineer 261313 with score (80 - including state nomination) or is it time to look for Canada 
EOI: 3 Oct 2019 (VIC/NSW/QLD/WA/ACT)
Age-25, Qual.-15, WorkEx-15, PTE-20 (75+5 State Nomination)
Aus Work-ex: NIL
Spouse Included - Yes, but no points claimed, no Eng Exam attempted yet. 
Chances before/after 16 Nov??:confused2:


----------



## lampardcao (Dec 17, 2018)

Dear all,

I got a contact from CO with a surprising request.

CO required me for military service detail, which I did not have any experience in military service.

I have already checked my 80 form and 1221 form, which I did not fill those form incorrectly.

What should I do?

Thanks


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

vesnacerroni said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Please advice: I got a contact today from CO, with unusual request:
> - For me to provide police clearance from the UK and Belgium, and for my husband to provide police clearance from the UK. It is strange because we NEVER LIVED there. I worked for British and Belgium institution, but in their Serbia offices. I have not spend there more than a week in Belgium and 3 weeks in total in the UK. My husband never even went to UK.
> ...


If I am in your situation I would have just apply for it. Once I get reply( whatever) , i would have just upload it.


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

lampardcao said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I got a contact from CO with a surprising request.
> 
> ...


I got the same, but it was requested form my wife  . 

If the army service is obligatory in your country and you have military service exemption certificate, upload it. 

If not, write a declaration letter that you have never served in the army with detailed explanation that describe your case.

We have done the same and got the grant few months later.


----------



## AR4236 (Aug 14, 2019)

NB said:


> In the Immiaccount dashboard see if the information provided button is active
> If so, press it
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Is this step required for the application to be processed further? in the last CO contact for me, the CO had asked to redo the medicals, which I promptly did at the partner hospital, they directly submitted the reports to DHA and the health provider already cleared it as well in the 1st week of September. I am hoping after medical clearance the application automatically lands in the CO's queue and I don't have to do anything like you mentioned - check and click the information provided button. I just checked the button was showing as active for me, I went ahead and clicked on it just now but this shouldn't be the reason for no further action on the application assessment after the medicals right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AR4236 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Is this step required for the application to be processed further? in the last CO contact for me, the CO had asked to redo the medicals, which I promptly did at the partner hospital, they directly submitted the reports to DHA and the health provider already cleared it as well in the 1st week of September. I am hoping after medical clearance the application automatically lands in the CO's queue and I don't have to do anything like you mentioned - check and click the information provided button. I just checked the button was showing as active for me, I went ahead and clicked on it just now but this shouldn't be the reason for no further action on the application assessment after the medicals right?


If the button was active and you did not press it, then it may be the reason for delay
The button is given for the explicit reason that once you have responded, it informs the co
Anyways no use speculating over what’s done

Cheers


----------



## Starwar (Aug 25, 2019)

*After grant PR validity*

Hello

Does anyone have some clear information on the 2 years where we are expected to be in the state of nomination? I specifically want to check on the following:

1. After the initial entry date where we activate the PR, do we need to re-locate to Australia within 6 months from that date? I'm just wondering if they expect us to relocate soon and if there are any checks on this? Like some survey or whatever that gets sent to our Australian address in that state that we need to reply to periodically? Does anyone know of official documentation on this point? 
2. I understand the PR is valid for 5 years. So in that case if we relocate for example after 2 years from activating the PR that would be all good?
3. How do they actually monitor whether we are in that state for 2 year? Or is it really a moral obligation? No issues in getting citizenship later on?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Starwar said:


> Hello
> 
> Does anyone have some clear information on the 2 years where we are expected to be in the state of nomination? I specifically want to check on the following:
> 
> ...


1. There is no fixed deadline as such for you to migrate, but the state would expect you to migrate sooner then later
Some states do send you periodical emails asking you to reply
2. Yes you can
But you still have to live and work in the state for 2 years stay 
3. In this digital age, for the government it’s very easy to track where a person is living and working
Some states have started issuing notices to applicants who did not fulfill the 2 years requirements asking why their PR should not be cancelled
So break the obligation at your own peril 

Cheers


----------



## AR4236 (Aug 14, 2019)

NB said:


> If the button was active and you did not press it, then it may be the reason for delay
> The button is given for the explicit reason that once you have responded, it informs the co
> Anyways no use speculating over what’s done
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, NB, yes no point fretting over this, keep calm, wait and hope for the best outcome.


----------



## falcon77 (Sep 19, 2019)

NB said:


> In the Immiaccount dashboard see if the information provided button is active
> If so, press it
> 
> Cheers


Thank you @NB for the information.



Lodgment - 10th April 2019
CO contact - 7th Nov 2019


----------



## Samnam (Nov 7, 2019)

Dear folks 

I applied mine 190 NSW 28th March submissions all documents still haven’t get any CO till now bit worried. Can you pls any one on the same date ??


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

girishsg.ba said:


> 1. Replied to the HR support email on which I had received R & R letter, asking whether au immigration team had contacted for validating such letter. Have asked to validate the RnR letter given by them and provide explanation why it was denied as not relevant experience letter. Also have asked them to reply on immigration email regarding the validity. Provided proof of courier number for recieving hardcopy from their office.
> 2. Have asked to provide a letter on company letterhead regarding the change of phone/fax numbers by referring to the old ones mentioned in the R&R letter.
> 
> @NB- please suggest anything else could be done.


Hows it going mate, any updates on the NJL?

Sending you good vibes


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

*Direct Grant 7/11/2019*

Hi All, I am excited to tell you all that yesterday (7/11/2019 ) my wife and I got our direct PR grants.  

Thank you all for your suggestions. Big shout out to @NB and other members who dedicate their time to this forum.

All the best for the fellow members who are waiting for their grants.

My details for the PR application are:

233311 (Electrical Engineer)
Points: 80 + 5 (QLD) - onshore 
Points Breakdown: Edu: 15, Age: 30, Eng: 20, Naati: 5, Aus 1 year exp: 5, Partner: 5

QLD pre-invite: 31/07/2019
QLD final invite: 01/08/2019
*190 lodged: 14/08/2019*

My medical: 24/08/2019
Wife's medical (offshore): 19/09/2019

Direct Grant: 7/11/2019 
Wife's IED: 5/08/2020


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

Samnam said:


> Dear folks
> 
> I applied mine 190 NSW 28th March submissions all documents still haven’t get any CO till now bit worried. Can you pls any one on the same date ??


No Everyone got their grants from March and April except you. hehe. just kidding.. nobody can predict grant or DHA logic. i am also waiting .

lodged -06-Apr
261313 NSW


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> Hi All, I am excited to tell you all that yesterday (7/11/2019 ) my wife and I got our direct PR grants.
> 
> Thank you all for your suggestions. Big shout out to @NB and other members who dedicate their time to this forum.
> 
> ...


Congratulations.


----------



## rmk3 (Oct 21, 2019)

Samnam said:


> Dear folks
> 
> I applied mine 190 NSW 28th March submissions all documents still haven’t get any CO till now bit worried. Can you pls any one on the same date ??


Its the same for me too. Its already a long wait and still no updates.
So Frustrating.

Lodgement Date: 05 April


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

After reading some of the comments about regarding CO contact,I've realised either we are dealing with a bunch of idiots or they are smart enough to delay the process by asking irrelevant details.


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

I am happy for June, July and August grants but its frustrating as well 

Lodgement date - 16th April


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

@Um.hyega

We applied in December last year


----------



## M71720 (Oct 23, 2019)

um.heygau said:


> I am happy for June, July and August grants but its frustrating as well
> 
> Lodgement date - 16th April



M waiting from feb 26 2019 😞


----------



## lampardcao (Dec 17, 2018)

EAU2452 said:


> I got the same, but it was requested form my wife  .
> 
> If the army service is obligatory in your country and you have military service exemption certificate, upload it.
> 
> ...


Thanks EAU2452,

I have given my explanations, and waited for reply.


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

vesnacerroni said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Please advice: I got a contact today from CO, with unusual request:
> - For me to provide police clearance from the UK and Belgium, and for my husband to provide police clearance from the UK. It is strange because we NEVER LIVED there. I worked for British and Belgium institution, but in their Serbia offices. I have not spend there more than a week in Belgium and 3 weeks in total in the UK. My husband never even went to UK.
> ...


Hi
If you are unable to get the PCCs, you can email the both embasies and upload their reply on your immiaccount. This will also count as an evidence. 
Regards


----------



## paras1484 (Apr 25, 2017)

Deadpoolll said:


> @Um.hyega
> 
> We applied in December last year


You have got company buddy. Hang on we will get our grants.


----------



## !!Sherlock!! (Aug 15, 2019)

Hi AlI,

Have 75 points now for 189 Visa. And 80 points for 190 Visa. 261312 Developer Programmer category.

My spouse can give 5 points with PTE. Thus,after Nov16, my points will be 80 for 189visa. 


Do I have a chance for 189 visa ? Or should I try for 190 ? 

Please give your suggestions. Am confused.


----------



## Samnam (Nov 7, 2019)

One of mine friend got his PR Canberra nominations from 9th may 2019 lodgement date. Don’t how DHA pick the application?😭


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Dear Expats.

Is there any chances to get invitation with 65 (60+5) points from NSW under code 262113-Systems Administrator.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Samnam said:


> One of mine friend got his PR Canberra nominations from 9th may 2019 lodgement date. Don’t how DHA pick the application?😭


DHA does not decide which applicant will be sponsored 
It’s decided by the states and in this case it would be ACT

Cheers


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

!!Sherlock!! said:


> Hi AlI,
> 
> Have 75 points now for 189 Visa. And 80 points for 190 Visa. 261312 Developer Programmer category.
> 
> ...



Mate to be honest try for canada or else wait till you get invitation ( 189 or 190) doesn't matter, you can apply both of them.


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Hai NB.

Do you think there is a chance to get invitation with 65 (60+5) points from NSW under code 262113-Systems Administrator. 

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bdtomas said:


> Hai NB.
> 
> Do you think there is a chance to get invitation with 65 (60+5) points from NSW under code 262113-Systems Administrator.
> 
> Thanks


I don’t predict invites 
Moreover no one can anyways predict a state sponsorship 

Cheers


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello everyone,

By the grace of Almighty, My spouse and I got our grant today. I would like to thank everyone for replying my queries. A special thank to @NB and @PrettyIsotonic for guiding and providing genuine advice. God bless you guys. A quick recap of my case:

Accountant (General) | CPA: Feb 2019 | 
EOI: Jul 2019, 70 point | Invite: Aug 2019, NT | 
Lodge: 28 Aug 2019 | Medical: 20 Sep 2019 | 
Status: Onshore | Direct Grant: 8 Nov 2019 |

I would like to mention a few things:
1. I accidentally uploaded 11 documents twice
2. My qualification is incomplete which will take up to 2021 and still I got positive skill assessment
2. My spouse has extreme travel history as he visited nearly 45 countries - mentioned all on his form 80 & uploaded his all old passports identity page
3. My spouse also got medical condition of partial seizure - mentioned his medications and provided his doctor's diagnosis certificate 

Hope this helps to the other and new members. Wish everyone a speedy grant.

Regards


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

pabna said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> By the grace of Almighty, My spouse and I got our grant today. I would like to thank everyone for replying my queries. A special thank to @NB and @PrettyIsotonic for guiding and providing genuine advice. God bless you guys. A quick recap of my case:
> 
> ...


Congratulations, happy for your family.


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

It looks like they have forgotten or missed my application obviously. I mean it's been more than 7 months and no contact/ grant. single applicant, all Oz exp. dammn frustrating.

lodged- 06-Apr
261313 NSW
Received


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

pabna said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> By the grace of Almighty, My spouse and I got our grant today. I would like to thank everyone for replying my queries. A special thank to @NB and @PrettyIsotonic for guiding and providing genuine advice. God bless you guys. A quick recap of my case:
> 
> ...


😊 CONGRATS PABNA

😫😫😫😫 march and April !!!!


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> Congratulations, happy for your family.


Thank you so much


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

um.heygau said:


> 😊 CONGRATS PABNA
> 
> 😫😫😫😫 march and April !!!!


Hang in there friend. It's a patience game. Hope you get yours soon. 

Regards


----------



## chettis (Jul 8, 2019)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> It looks like they have forgotten or missed my application obviously. I mean it's been more than 7 months and no contact/ grant. single applicant, all Oz exp. dammn frustrating.
> 
> lodged- 06-Apr
> 261313 NSW
> Received


I am on the same boat, may be they are giving grants to family of 2 or 3(just a guess). 

Lodged on 23rd May. 
Medicals on May 11th
Waiting!!! 



Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## narendrasvyas (Apr 17, 2018)

Today I received CO contact for partner functional English.

My wife is unable to get functional English so as per instructions I sent email to DHA for VAC 2 payment.

Do I need to print and upload email, which I sent to DHA, in other documents of my wife.



Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

narendrasvyas said:


> Today I received CO contact for partner functional English.
> 
> My wife is unable to get functional English so as per instructions I sent email to DHA for VAC 2 payment.
> 
> ...


Have you explored all the avenues to prove functional English?
Are you aware that if she studied in a English medium school or college, even that would suffice
If that is not possible, then you can upload the email again asking for vac 2 payment invoice
Reply to the email also confirming vac2 payment 

Cheers


----------



## narendrasvyas (Apr 17, 2018)

NB said:


> Have you explored all the avenues to prove functional English?
> 
> Are you aware that if she studied in a English medium school or college, even that would suffice
> 
> ...


I have already explored all possible ways to prove functional English. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

As people with family of three are getting grants within months, I'm planning to withdraw my application and get married with a widow who has 1 child, if you know anyone around you kindly let me know. Thanx


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Deadpoolll said:


> As people with family of three are getting grants within months, I'm planning to withdraw my application and get married with a widow who has 1 child, if you know anyone around you kindly let me know. Thanx


Good idea
The forum can also double as a marriage bureau

Cheers


----------



## AR4236 (Aug 14, 2019)

NB said:


> Good idea
> The forum can also double as a marriage bureau
> 
> Cheers


ROFL, things/reasons people imagine for not getting a speedy grant:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Starwar (Aug 25, 2019)

We have been waiting for a CO contact to apply for HK police report. HK police does not provide the police report directly to us. They need a official request with the address to which they directly send the HK police report. 

Today we got our 1st CO contact asking for our HK police report (and 1399 form). However no address has been mentioned in that document.

Anyone else in/been in similar situation? Can I check how exactly we can contact the CO officer to get the address details? My understanding is COs can be located in different locations so we need to get the specific address from them directly. However there is no mention of a contact number or email address for us to contact her for this. 

Can I please have some advise on how you contact your CO? Thanks in advance


----------



## Starwar (Aug 25, 2019)

Starwar said:


> We have been waiting for a CO contact to apply for HK police report. HK police does not provide the police report directly to us. They need a official request with the address to which they directly send the HK police report.
> 
> Today we got our 1st CO contact asking for our HK police report (and 1399 form). However no address has been mentioned in that document.
> 
> ...


Also just to add -> the email we received this request on was one of those "no reply" emails and specifically says that if we reply to that, they will not get the messages.


----------



## matout (Nov 18, 2018)

*What to expect?*

Hello Guys, 

I received a request from the DHA asking for the health check for me and my family. 
I checked my account, the status changed to "initial assessment".

The clinic submitted our health check yesterday.
Noting that when I first lodged our application, I uploaded every document I could think of, so I guess our application is complete.

I read somewhere that the DHA will start contacting my employers to verify I was working there. 

in general, my question is 
what is next? what to expect? and is there any time frame?

This matter is missing with my head, I can't work, I can't sleep. I am just thinking of it.

Please help, 

Thank you.
MA


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

Now I know that what sort of people are following this thread, next time I'll mention that "this is a joke" for your better understanding
Thanx


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

bdtomas said:


> Dear Expats.
> 
> Is there any chances to get invitation with 65 (60+5) points from NSW under code 262113-Systems Administrator.


Very low chances to be honest! Try to increase your points if possible.


----------



## AR4236 (Aug 14, 2019)

Deadpoolll said:


> Now I know that what sort of people are following this thread, next time I'll mention that "this is a joke" for your better understanding
> Thanx


Lol deadpoolll hope you are not mistaking my comment, I can absolutely understand sarcasm and joke  .... I was echoing your thoughts assuming you are commenting on the post of Chetis speculating that DHA is granting visa to families with 2 or 3 members and my comment was for Chetis only, it was just that I used your message to reply


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

matout said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I received a request from the DHA asking for the health check for me and my family.
> I checked my account, the status changed to "initial assessment".
> ...


Only a small percentage of applicants are subjected to employment verification 
It’s decided by the co based on your evidence 

You could have saved some time by getting the medical also done before you submitted the application, but any ways that’s over
There is nothing more you can do other them wait

You have to relax as it can take anything from 6 months to a year to get the grant going by the current trend 

Cheers


----------



## matout (Nov 18, 2018)

NB said:


> Only a small percentage of applicants are subjected to employment verification
> It’s decided by the co based on your evidence
> 
> You could have saved some time by getting the medical also done before you submitted the application, but any ways that’s over
> ...


Thank you for your reply. 

6 months to a year !
In my immi account, they say the processing time is 8 - 9 months !?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

matout said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> 6 months to a year !
> In my immi account, they say the processing time is 8 - 9 months !?


That’s for 75-90%
Moreover with the new 491 applications coming, they will get the highest priority 

So one has to be prepared for the worst

Cheers


----------



## matout (Nov 18, 2018)

NB said:


> That’s for 75-90%
> Moreover with the new 491 applications coming, they will get the highest priority
> 
> So one has to be prepared for the worst
> ...


May I ask what you mean by 
"the new 491 applications coming"

I don't understand


----------



## Murphydee (Jan 21, 2019)

491 visa is one of the newest regional visa which will come in place next weekend to replace 489. It will take the place of the 489 and also its place priority wise- so they will attend to that before getting into 190. That’s what he meant


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Hi folks,

I’m looking to lodge NSW 190 by end of the year, had a few queries:

1) I already have an SA 489 visa. Do I need to create a new immi account or can I use the existing one?

2) Can I use the existing medicals (dated Mar 26 2019)?

3) Is it mandatory to upload the PCCs and medicals along with other docs? Or can I upload them separately a month later? 

Thanks!!


----------



## matout (Nov 18, 2018)

Murphydee said:


> 491 visa is one of the newest regional visa which will come in place next weekend to replace 489. It will take the place of the 489 and also its place priority wise- so they will attend to that before getting into 190. That’s what he meant


Oh I see,

Thank you very much for your reply folks, this was really helpful.

Hope for the best to you all.


----------



## zero3200 (Sep 25, 2019)

Starwar said:


> We have been waiting for a CO contact to apply for HK police report. HK police does not provide the police report directly to us. They need a official request with the address to which they directly send the HK police report.
> 
> Today we got our 1st CO contact asking for our HK police report (and 1399 form). However no address has been mentioned in that document.
> 
> ...


Is your letter of request contain your case number?


----------



## Starwar (Aug 25, 2019)

Hi zero3200

yes it did...


----------



## Wyz (Mar 15, 2019)

Starwar said:


> We have been waiting for a CO contact to apply for HK police report. HK police does not provide the police report directly to us. They need a official request with the address to which they directly send the HK police report.
> 
> Today we got our 1st CO contact asking for our HK police report (and 1399 form). However no address has been mentioned in that document.
> 
> ...



Actually the request letter from DOHA has got the P.O. Box address at the bottom and that is the only address can be found in there though. 

Referring to my exp. to apply that, HK police head quarter knows where they send to as you need to provide the request letter along with you application. It took 3-4weeks to be posted to Aus in my previous exp.


----------



## MMSADEK (Nov 10, 2019)

*Co contact*

Advice needed

we received co contact asking for PCC for me and my husband, although it was already attached in the immi account. 
what we have done is that we attached them once more on immiaccount.

is there a way to email them to the case officer? is it necessary ? or is it enough that we uploaded it again. 

also, people are talking about PI button, we don't have it on our immiaccount.

advise is much appreciated


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

MMSADEK said:


> Advice needed
> 
> we received co contact asking for PCC for me and my husband, although it was already attached in the immi account.
> what we have done is that we attached them once more on immiaccount.
> ...


Every Immiaccount will have it on the dashboard
It’s information provided 
It may not be active, that why you may not be noticing it

Cheers


----------



## MMSADEK (Nov 10, 2019)

Thank you for your quick reply
So how can we activate it?


----------



## Starwar (Aug 25, 2019)

Wyz said:


> Actually the request letter from DOHA has got the P.O. Box address at the bottom and that is the only address can be found in there though.
> 
> Referring to my exp. to apply that, HK police head quarter knows where they send to as you need to provide the request letter along with you application. It took 3-4weeks to be posted to Aus in my previous exp.


Hi 

Thanks for this. We only have 2 documents sent across -> "Request for more Information" and "Request checklist and Details". We read through it multiple times. No address (physical or email) is there. I think it might have been omitted by mistake. 

We also checked the immigration website and can see different DOHA offices in Australia. Will try to contact the general lines and see if we can clarify the exact address. Worse case will go to the police head quarters and try and see if they know where it needs to be sent to (if its a generic address).


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

Received CO contact today(application lodged on 15/04/2019) for:
1)functional english Proof of Spouse , albeit having submitted , at the time of lodgement, letter from university which states that her pursued bachelor’s degree was in English language. Will have to re-upload it. 
Also, if there's a name difference between the spouse name on her degree certificate and her name on the passport ( degree certificate has just 2 letters as initials after given name, but passport has these initials expanded instead) , should we get a same name affidavit from a notary stating both names X&Y are of the same person ? 

2) Spouse name mismatch on Marriage certificate - second name has been split with an extra space inadvertently added in between as compared to that mentioned in her passport . 
Can we get a same name affidavit from a notary on a stamp paper stating that the person bearing names on passport and name on marriage certificate is the same ? Would this suffice? 
Or would we have to get this corrected at the marriage registrar office itself to bear the name exactly as per the passport and re-upload. It appears to be very minor as just the second name is split into two names. No other typos or different spellings . 

In both the above cases 1) and 2), would there be any amendments/changes required to be made to spouse form 80 and re-uploaded?


----------



## falcon77 (Sep 19, 2019)

MMSADEK said:


> Thank you for your quick reply
> So how can we activate it?


The button will be in the "Upload Documents" section.
Once you have uploaded the documents requested, scroll to the bottom. There you should find "I confirm i have provided information as requested" button.


----------



## rianess (Apr 5, 2019)

MMSADEK said:


> Thank you for your quick reply
> So how can we activate it?





falcon77 said:


> The button will be in the "Upload Documents" section.
> Once you have uploaded the documents requested, scroll to the bottom. There you should find "I confirm i have provided information as requested" button.


Yes, exactly as falcon77 had described. Here's a sample screenshot:


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

Dear members,

Is it obligatory to upload medicals within the due date for VISA application or one can do medicals afterwards? I have submitted my 190 VISA application with all required documents except medicals.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vyks365 said:


> Received CO contact today(application lodged on 15/04/2019) for:
> 1)functional english Proof of Spouse , albeit having submitted , at the time of lodgement, letter from university which states that her pursued bachelor’s degree was in English language. Will have to re-upload it.
> Also, if there's a name difference between the spouse name on her degree certificate and her name on the passport ( degree certificate has just 2 letters as initials after given name, but passport has these initials expanded instead) , should we get a same name affidavit from a notary stating both names X&Y are of the same person ?
> 
> ...


1. She basically has 3 names on different documents
Passport
Degree
Marriage certificate 
So get a common notarised affidavit made that all 3 names are of the same person 

2. This should suffice

3. Submit a form 1023 and wherever you have answered in the application and forms about known by any other name, you have to give these 2 variations

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lahori_Rajput said:


> Dear members,
> 
> Is it obligatory to upload medicals within the due date for VISA application or one can do medicals afterwards? I have submitted my 190 VISA application with all required documents except medicals.


You can complete the medicals when ever you want
If the co will take up the case before you do so, he will ask you to do the same

Cheers


----------



## skrahman (Nov 1, 2017)

Deadpoolll said:


> As people with family of three are getting grants within months, I'm planning to withdraw my application and get married with a widow who has 1 child, if you know anyone around you kindly let me know. Thanx


LOL...Mine's a family of 3 and I'm waiting since Dec '18 mate! And it's a state sponsorship (QLD)!!!


----------



## angsgee (Nov 11, 2019)

Hi All,

I have received 190 (pre-invite) on last week (NSW) and I got 189 invite on Nov 11th round.

can you someone suggest. which one is best at this time ?

am looking for suggestions on 189 processing times. is it really long period as meantioned in immi?


----------



## skrahman (Nov 1, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> The Global Feedback Unit got back to us within ~48 hours - in the first instance to politely decline to do anything further, and in the second instance to confirm that they were forwarding our feedback to the relevant business unit (after which we got the grant another ~48 hours later) - perhaps check if your lawyer has received one or the other?
> 
> Otherwise, just a waiting game - the good news you are in the system and no more jumping through hoops to be eligible / get invited to apply anymore


Thanks mate! Lemme give that a try!


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

NB said:


> vyks365 said:
> 
> 
> > Received CO contact today(application lodged on 15/04/2019) for:
> ...


Thanks so much NB for your response. 
So by mentioning the name variations now on form 1023 , will we then be asked to have a pcc made for the other names (as it's been asked for few other members in the past)? Or is the pcc always only for the name on the passport ?


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

kc_muzik said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I’m looking to lodge NSW 190 by end of the year, had a few queries:
> 
> ...


Hi,

Any feedback on the above??


----------



## AR4236 (Aug 14, 2019)

skrahman said:


> LOL...Mine's a family of 3 and I'm waiting since Dec '18 mate! And it's a state sponsorship (QLD)!!!


I can feel your pain....am right there with you, waiting since Nov '18 no grant yet


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

Gents,
I've just recieved my golden email today. Wish you all best lucks.
lodged: 9-9-2019
Granted: 11-11-2019


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

ntminhduc90 said:


> Gents,
> I've just recieved my golden email today. Wish you all best lucks.
> lodged: 9-9-2019
> Granted: 11-11-2019


Congrats mate. Wow that was really quick and just in 2 months. You are blessed indeed. Did you claim work experience points? Are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> Congrats mate. Wow that was really quick and just in 2 months. You are blessed indeed. Did you claim work experience points? Are you onshore or offshore?


Thank you.

Yes, i claimed 5 points for experience with documents of payslip, bankstatements, social insurance, income tax, reference letter and i am offshore.


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

A 30 Sep lodged application got his Direct grant today in 36 days. Wow
and here i am waiting since 6th April. PCC and medicals are going to expire next month.
can't get better than this.

Thanks
261313
06-Apr
NSW


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

@Rupesh
We are waiting from 8th of dec last year, almost everything has been expired except me


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

Deadpoolll said:


> @Rupesh
> We are waiting from 8th of dec last year, almost everything has been expired except me


lol.

i can feel it mate. but at least you guys got some CO contact or something. here status is still received.


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

You can hope for direct grant, better to get that without any co contact


----------



## Dxb21 (Feb 25, 2019)

ntminhduc90 said:


> Gents,
> I've just recieved my golden email today. Wish you all best lucks.
> lodged: 9-9-2019
> Granted: 11-11-2019




Hi we have one Whatsapp group for our post 190 visa processing discussion of interest message me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

@Dxb21
Can you provide any link or number to join that ??


----------



## Dxb21 (Feb 25, 2019)

Deadpoolll said:


> @Dxb21
> 
> Can you provide any link or number to join that ??




But only for those who have received 190 visa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepak4388 (May 14, 2019)

Guys.. you should be feel lucky to have applied 190. People waiting for 189 might even expire before getting their Visa 😛


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

Two Co contacts and two grants have been reported today on immitracker for April month.🤘

Lodgement Apil 16th


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

*rupesh_oz*



um.heygau said:


> Two Co contacts and two grants have been reported today on immitracker for April month.🤘
> 
> Lodgement Apil 16th


Only God knows what they are doing with our applications. It's really frustrating.. 

Lodged - 06-Apr
261313
NSW


----------



## ramana2019 (Oct 26, 2019)

EOI APPLY: 18th march 2019
INVITATION : 1st APRIL 2019
VISA LODGE : 26th April 2019
Medicals (expired):21st August 
Grant: 11th November 2019

Got Permanent Residency


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

ramana2019 said:


> EOI APPLY: 18th march 2019
> INVITATION : 1st APRIL 2019
> VISA LODGE : 26th April 2019
> Medicals (expired):21st August
> ...


Congratulations!!

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matrix01 (Sep 7, 2018)

ramana2019 said:


> EOI APPLY: 18th march 2019
> INVITATION : 1st APRIL 2019
> VISA LODGE : 26th April 2019
> Medicals (expired):21st August
> ...


Congratulations....Did you have to redo the medicals ?


----------



## ramana2019 (Oct 26, 2019)

Matrix01 said:


> Congratulations....Did you have to redo the medicals ?


Yes


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

ramana2019 said:


> EOI APPLY: 18th march 2019
> INVITATION : 1st APRIL 2019
> VISA LODGE : 26th April 2019
> Medicals (expired):21st August
> ...


Congratulations 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1ab2 (Jul 16, 2019)

ramana2019 said:


> Yes


Congrats!
Please let us know the process to do medicals again , once expired?
Do CO need to generate new HAP id?

Thanks!


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

1ab2 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Please let us know the process to do medicals again , once expired?
> 
> ...


Yes 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## toakagrawal (Aug 31, 2011)

ramana2019 said:


> EOI APPLY: 18th march 2019
> INVITATION : 1st APRIL 2019
> VISA LODGE : 26th April 2019
> Medicals (expired):21st August
> ...


Many congratulations.... Happy for you 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## karthickvs89 (Jun 6, 2019)

ntminhduc90 said:


> Gents,
> I've just recieved my golden email today. Wish you all best lucks.
> lodged: 9-9-2019
> Granted: 11-11-2019


Whats your occupation if i may ask?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## toakagrawal (Aug 31, 2011)

ntminhduc90 said:


> Gents,
> I've just recieved my golden email today. Wish you all best lucks.
> lodged: 9-9-2019
> Granted: 11-11-2019


Awesome... Many congratulations . You are really lucky as the date number speak itself... Happy For you... Would you mind sharing skill code and points?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Matrix01 (Sep 7, 2018)

ntminhduc90 said:


> Gents,
> I've just recieved my golden email today. Wish you all best lucks.
> lodged: 9-9-2019
> Granted: 11-11-2019


Congratulations... and wow !


----------



## AR4236 (Aug 14, 2019)

Finally after 1 year of a wait got our VISA grant today!! Thanks, NB and other experts for the support and all other members in bearing with me during this time..

VISA lodged date : 30 Nov 2018
VISA Grant date : 12 Nov 2019
190 : NSW


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

AR4236 said:


> Finally after 1 year of a wait got our VISA grant today!! Thanks, NB and other experts for the support and all other members in bearing with me during this time..
> 
> VISA lodged date : 30 Nov 2018
> VISA Grant date : 12 Nov 2019
> 190 : NSW


Congratulations, very happy for you.


----------



## Murphydee (Jan 21, 2019)

AR4236 said:


> Finally after 1 year of a wait got our VISA grant today!! Thanks, NB and other experts for the support and all other members in bearing with me during this time..
> 
> VISA lodged date : 30 Nov 2018
> VISA Grant date : 12 Nov 2019
> 190 : NSW


Congrats mate! I’ve actually been a quiet observer here but seeing your grant does show there’s more hope for everyone and never to give up.


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> Congratulations, very happy for you.


Hi Su_Shri,

How you are holding up? have you tried the feedback, any response?

Thanks
261313
06-Apr


----------



## paras1484 (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations mate, did you submit any sort of feedback to the department before getting your grant?


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

AR4236 said:


> Finally after 1 year of a wait got our VISA grant today!! Thanks, NB and other experts for the support and all other members in bearing with me during this time..
> 
> VISA lodged date : 30 Nov 2018
> VISA Grant date : 12 Nov 2019
> 190 : NSW


Congratulations. 
Your case is giving December applicants some hope.


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

AR4236 said:


> Finally after 1 year of a wait got our VISA grant today!! Thanks, NB and other experts for the support and all other members in bearing with me during this time..
> 
> VISA lodged date : 30 Nov 2018
> VISA Grant date : 12 Nov 2019
> 190 : NSW


Well deserved .. congratulations .. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## skrahman (Nov 1, 2017)

skrahman said:


> LOL...Mine's a family of 3 and I'm waiting since Dec '18 mate! And it's a state sponsorship (QLD)!!!


Dear All!

Finally...got the grant this morning after a painful wait of 330 DAYS!

Date lodged: 17 Dec '18
Business Analyst, QLD Sponsored
No CO contact, Direct grant!

I thank you all for your valuable suggestion and guidance. You guys are great and doing a fabulous job of helping the many in need. I'll try and help where I can based on my experience. Cheers guys! And good luck to all the ones awaiting the grant!!!

Thanks,
Saleem K Rahman.


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

AR4236 said:


> Finally after 1 year of a wait got our VISA grant today!! Thanks, NB and other experts for the support and all other members in bearing with me during this time..
> 
> VISA lodged date : 30 Nov 2018
> VISA Grant date : 12 Nov 2019
> 190 : NSW


If you can share more details will be helpful, like onshore or offshore, anzco, co contact or DG, via agent or self , anyother details you wanna share 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

skrahman said:


> Dear All!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations .. Well Deserved .. 
Will look forward if you can share your experience and more details you wanna share ..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

karthickvs89 said:


> Whats your occupation if i may ask?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk





toakagrawal said:


> Awesome... Many congratulations . You are really lucky as the date number speak itself... Happy For you... Would you mind sharing skill code and points?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


i have 80 points (included 5 points state sponsor from SA).
Skillcode: 233612 (Petroleum Engineer)


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Su_Shri said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations, very happy for you.
> ...


What to say...somehow trying not to look at trackers and forums..but failing daily 😂😂
For feedback - I did submit feedback from my email id and got privacy email as agent's I'd is registered there although I am primary applicant and my email I'd is also available at application summary.
Asked agent to submit complain, very reluctant and again he submitted it with my I'd. Privacy email.

Finally, agent mentioned his email I'd and we received acknowledgement but nothing after that. I have uploaded new PCC and waiting for 2nd contact for medical


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

skrahman said:


> skrahman said:
> 
> 
> > LOL...Mine's a family of 3 and I'm waiting since Dec '18 mate! And it's a state sponsorship (QLD)!!!
> ...


Many congratulations and very happy for you .finally you came out from the mess created by DHA for December and November applicants.


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi NB and seniors,

this is reply of my feedback, should i have hope that my case is allocated to some CO or still not confirmed what will happen and when will happen..........???? depressed alot......

" In your feedback you have expressed concern regarding the time taken to process your application for a subclass 190 visa, which was lodged on 5 February 2019. 

You have stated that the time taken to process your application has moved beyond the published processing times and you have requested a review of your application.

The Department recognises that where the time taken to process an application exceeds average processing times this can cause applicants concern. However, once a visa application is allocated, processing times for individual applications do vary depending on individual circumstances.

This can include the time required to verify supporting documentation. Verification processes are an essential part of maintaining the integrity of the skilled visa program. 

I can advise that the application remains under assessment, however I cannot advise when it will be finalised. The Department may contact you if further documents are required, or if a decision is made on the application.

The Department is committed to service improvement and your feedback provides us with information to help improve the quality of our services. I would like to thank you for taking the time to provide the Department with this feedback."

Regards/ Omer


----------



## Harish Singh (Apr 13, 2017)

AR4236 said:


> Finally after 1 year of a wait got our VISA grant today!! Thanks, NB and other experts for the support and all other members in bearing with me during this time..
> 
> VISA lodged date : 30 Nov 2018
> VISA Grant date : 12 Nov 2019
> 190 : NSW




Hi Congratulations to you....
May I know what is your IED ?


----------



## MMSADEK (Nov 10, 2019)

rianess said:


> Yes, exactly as falcon77 had described. Here's a sample screenshot:


Thank you so much,, there was something wrong with the system, but finally, the Information provided tab appeared today and we were able to update info


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Congratulations to all the grants that have been reported here. Many more to come, just hang in there guys!


----------



## Akuner (Jul 30, 2019)

*nsw nomination application*

hi guys 

i have applied for NSW nomination has been more than 2 weeks haven't heard from them yet. what are the chances, i have submitted all the required documents.


thanks.


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

Akuner said:


> hi guys
> 
> i have applied for NSW nomination has been more than 2 weeks haven't heard from them yet. what are the chances, i have submitted all the required documents.
> 
> ...


For me they took 21 days depends on individual circumstances. 
Don't forget be prepared for actual marathon once u been invited.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Akuner said:


> hi guys
> 
> i have applied for NSW nomination has been more than 2 weeks haven't heard from them yet. what are the chances, i have submitted all the required documents.
> 
> ...


It can take anywhere from 2 hours to 6 weeks
You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Su_Shri said:


> What to say...somehow trying not to look at trackers and forums..but failing daily 😂😂
> For feedback - I did submit feedback from my email id and got privacy email as agent's I'd is registered there although I am primary applicant and my email I'd is also available at application summary.
> Asked agent to submit complain, very reluctant and again he submitted it with my I'd. Privacy email.
> 
> Finally, agent mentioned his email I'd and we received acknowledgement but nothing after that. I have uploaded new PCC and waiting for 2nd contact for medical


Yea usually it's 2 weeks before feedback unit replies whether they will follow up with your complaint or not.

Fingers crossed. 



Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## AR4236 (Aug 14, 2019)

Harish Singh said:


> Hi Congratulations to you....
> May I know what is your IED ?


Hi Harish thanks, IED is 12th Nov 2020


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

sahir01 said:


> Hi NB and seniors,
> 
> this is reply of my feedback, should i have hope that my case is allocated to some CO or still not confirmed what will happen and when will happen..........???? depressed alot......
> 
> ...


That is a standard reply and means that your application is under assessment


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Yea usually it's 2 weeks before feedback unit replies whether they will follow up with your complaint or not.
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


My agent received below-

The Department of Home Affairs has received your feedback on XXXX. Feedback on our processes and services is important and we thank you for bringing this matter to our attention.


This matter has been referred to the relevant business area for action. We aim to provide a response within 15 working days of this email.



Your Feedback Case Number is XXXX. You should quote this number in any further enquiries relating to this matter.


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> My agent received below-
> 
> The Department of Home Affairs has received your feedback on XXXX. Feedback on our processes and services is important and we thank you for bringing this matter to our attention.
> 
> ...




yeah this is first information received email, and after 2-3 days you will get response if you choose complaint and if you choose feedback then no response email will come......


----------



## paras1484 (Apr 25, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> congian911 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea usually it's 2 weeks before feedback unit replies whether they will follow up with your complaint or not.
> ...


Hi Su Shri,

Can you please tell when did your agent submitted feedback to GFU? Was it in the nature of a complaint or suggestion? Thanks

Regards
Paras


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Su_Shri said:


> My agent received below-
> 
> The Department of Home Affairs has received your feedback on XXXX. Feedback on our processes and services is important and we thank you for bringing this matter to our attention.
> 
> ...


In my case, I got the grant few weeks after a similar email. I'm not sure whether it was a coincidence.


----------



## zero3200 (Sep 25, 2019)

skrahman said:


> Dear All!
> 
> Finally...got the grant this morning after a painful wait of 330 DAYS!
> 
> ...


congratulation


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

skrahman said:


> Dear All!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

paras1484 said:


> Hi Su Shri,
> 
> Can you please tell when did your agent submitted feedback to GFU? Was it in the nature of a complaint or suggestion? Thanks
> 
> ...


ON 4TH, Complain


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Yea usually it's 2 weeks before feedback unit replies whether they will follow up with your complaint or not.
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


My agent just confirmed, we have received standard reply.


----------



## AR4236 (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks, everyone, hope all of the others here waiting for grant get theirs soon, below are my details with the timeline :

ACS Completed: June 2018
ANZSCO: 261314
PTE: June 2018
L : 90, R: 90, S :90, W : 90
EOI Submitted NSW: July 2018
NSW Invite: Oct 21, 2018
Visa Lodged: Nov 30, 2018
First CO Contact: May 24, 2019, Request to upload signed form 815, health undertaking
Responded May 25, 2019
2nd CO Contact: Aug 14, 2019, Request to redo medicals for me
Responded/completed medicals First week of Sep 2019.
Final Grant: 12th Nov 2019 

Some important points for people whom it may be applicable:

In case after completing medicals and submitting to DHA you are asked to do any further tests or you have any abnormal test results like abnormal chest x-ray etc, please attach signed form 815 right away, to avoid CO contact for it and lose time.

Once you sign form 815 the validity of your medicals gets reduced to half in specific cases so if your medicals are more than 6 months old you will be asked to redo the medicals so be prepared for it.


Submitting feedback to DHA or as a suggestion or complaint doesn't help much, you will get a standard response from DHA which everyone receives. Unless there was a glaring mistake or oversight from your CO with respect to your documents your feedback will not trigger anything so don't have much hopes from the feedback process.

Lastly, as most of the experts here say don't take unnecessary stress by continuing to check the forum/tracker every day, totally unnecessary, I personally experienced it. Divert your mind by engaging in further research on the next steps like checking living conditions, exploring which area you would like to stay in your chosen city, etc. and hone your skills further, if needed to increase the chances of landing a job asap.

All the best for people waiting for the grants.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

AR4236 said:


> Thanks, everyone, hope all of the others here waiting for grant get theirs soon, below are my details with the timeline :
> 
> ACS Completed: June 2018
> ANZSCO: 261314
> ...


Thanks for sharing your journey..You have mentioned very important point for 815. :clap2:


----------



## paras1484 (Apr 25, 2017)

AR4236 said:


> Thanks, everyone, hope all of the others here waiting for grant get theirs soon, below are my details with the timeline :
> 
> ACS Completed: June 2018
> ANZSCO: 261314
> ...





Su_Shri said:


> AR4236 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, everyone, hope all of the others here waiting for grant get theirs soon, below are my details with the timeline :
> ...


Hi mate,

Many congratulations for getting your grant and thank you for sharing your detailed timeline and experience. I am currently waiting for grant since December last year.

Regarding the medicals, our medicals are dated last December i.e. already close to one year mark. I had a chest x-ray abnormality which was subsequently cleared after additional testing but when the CO contacted me in June 2019 she did not ask me to submit form 815. So i am guessing she did not take a complete look at my application. I can definitely fill and submit form 815 for my case. But it means that there will definitely a second CO contact for redoing the medicals. Will you be able to advise if I should wait for the CO contact for redoing medicals or i can do it on my own. If i do the medicals on my own how can i get the HAP ID? Please guide.

Regards
Paras


----------



## AR4236 (Aug 14, 2019)

paras1484 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Many congratulations for getting your grant and thank you for sharing your detailed timeline and experience. I am currently waiting for grant since December last year.
> 
> ...




What was the June CO contact for? For medicals or PCC, it is always better to wait for the CO to ask for it, depending on your application the CO may not even ask to redo either even if they are expired if they think it's not needed and give a grant directly. In India medicals are done through partner network hospitals who directly submit the test results to DHA so you would need a medical referral letter to do the medicals which CO would send, for me HAP ID was same as the first one in the 2nd round of medicals but hospital did ask for the latest referral letter copy to do the medicals again.


----------



## paras1484 (Apr 25, 2017)

AR4236 said:


> paras1484 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi mate,
> ...


June contact was for submitting RnR letters and pushing PTE results through the website. So you are saying that I should let CO to contact me for medicals....but from your earlier post i got an impression that in cases where there is an abnormality in the chest x-ray then form 815 becomes mandatory to file. As a result of filing 815 the validity of medicals get reduced to half and considering that my medicals are dated to December 2018, technically they are already obsolete? Please confirm my understanding. Thanks


----------



## ZNAY (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi guys, I am really panic, I got a few questions regarding to a co contacted today to request further employment evidence. I claimed 5 years onshore experience ( half year from one/4.5+ years from the other) and I had also provided all payslips and bank statements initially while lodgement.

However, the company where I worked for the first half year has closed down as I worked till the last day, but unfortunately they didn't provided any PayG to all employees and the last 4 weeks paid was made under other company name (which I checked both companies were same director). This made my case more complex. 

So question 1, Co contacted to request for 5 years superannuation statement, which I only got 2 years paid. Would that be a matter? 

Question 2, Co asked for explanation for that 4 weeks payments, would that be sufficient enough by proofing the two companies were actually ran by same owner, and the amount is same to all payslips they sent me. 

Question 3, as they did not provide PayG to employees, I provided all payslips I received from them and done my tax lodgement FYI 2013-14, but any way to obtain a statement from ATO as an evidence to show my employment there?

Any advices would be appreciate.


----------



## Snehal1900 (Sep 21, 2019)

ZNAY said:


> Hi guys, I am really panic, I got a few questions regarding to a co contacted today to request further employment evidence. I claimed 5 years onshore experience ( half year from one/4.5+ years from the other) and I had also provided all payslips and bank statements initially while lodgement.
> 
> However, the company where I worked for the first half year has closed down as I worked till the last day, but unfortunately they didn't provided any PayG to all employees and the last 4 weeks paid was made under other company name (which I checked both companies were same director). This made my case more complex.
> 
> ...


It's a complex case indeed. Maybe NB might be able to advise you, otherwise, i would suggest you consult a MARA agent.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

AR4236 said:


> In case after completing medicals and submitting to DHA you are asked to do any further tests or you have any abnormal test results like abnormal chest x-ray etc, please attach signed form 815 right away, to avoid CO contact for it and lose time.
> 
> Once you sign form 815 the validity of your medicals gets reduced to half in specific cases so if your medicals are more than 6 months old you will be asked to redo the medicals so be prepared for it.


Congrats! This is a really great tip about Form 815 in case the health check up yields any abnormalities. All the best with next steps  



ZNAY said:


> Hi guys, I am really panic, I got a few questions regarding to a co contacted today to request further employment evidence. I claimed 5 years onshore experience ( half year from one/4.5+ years from the other) and I had also provided all payslips and bank statements initially while lodgement.
> 
> However, the company where I worked for the first half year has closed down as I worked till the last day, but unfortunately they didn't provided any PayG to all employees and the last 4 weeks paid was made under other company name (which I checked both companies were same director). This made my case more complex.
> 
> ...


As said above you are probably best off contacting a reputable MARA agent asap to develop a strategy in how to respond. 

My understanding is you have:

Employer 1 - 5 months

Employer 2 - 4 weeks 

Employer 3 - 4.5 years 

Superannuation should be paid at least quarterly, so if you only have 2 out of 5 years - that is something you should be following up on regardless. To my unprofessional mind I don't see how this may be held against you (apart from having one less 3rd party piece of evidence to support your skilled employment claims) - and perhaps you just need a SD stating you now realise you were not paid Super between x date and y date, and you are going to investigate the matter. 

You may be able to get another reference letter from Employer 1, confirming that you were temporarily transferred to Employer 2 due to xyz reasons but that your roles and responsibilities, salary and entitlements etc. were identical as you have shown via your payslips / bank statements. 

I wouldn't do anything though without consulting a reputable MARA agent or two with skilled visa experience.


----------



## bobbyfz (Sep 10, 2018)

*Moved to Brisbane*

Hi all,
Moved to Brisbane last week, after getting my PR few months back. 

Would love to connect with anyone in Brisbane, or planning to move to Brisbane. Lovely city, great people, and beautiful weather.

PM me if you want to connect. 

Have a great day to all 
faisal


----------



## islandgirl29 (Jul 6, 2018)

*choosing states*

Hello!

Does choosing states matter? Is choosing NSW vs "any" better?

Thanks!


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

Gents,
How can we get information abt what benefits we have on 190 visa?


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

islandgirl29 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Does choosing states matter? Is choosing NSW vs "any" better?
> 
> Thanks!


Probably not, but most applicants (including myself) create state specific EOIs to indicate interest in the particular state. 

Sent from my CPH1859 using Tapatalk


----------



## AR4236 (Aug 14, 2019)

paras1484 said:


> June contact was for submitting RnR letters and pushing PTE results through the website. So you are saying that I should let CO to contact me for medicals....but from your earlier post i got an impression that in cases where there is an abnormality in the chest x-ray then form 815 becomes mandatory to file. As a result of filing 815 the validity of medicals get reduced to half and considering that my medicals are dated to December 2018, technically they are already obsolete? Please confirm my understanding. Thanks




Yes, most likely, but I would say upload form 815 for now and then wait for CO to ask for medicals if needed and then do them.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ntminhduc90 said:


> Gents,
> How can we get information abt what benefits we have on 190 visa?


just google benefits of a permanent resident in Australia
189 and 190 have the same benefits

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

islandgirl29 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Does choosing states matter? Is choosing NSW vs "any" better?
> 
> Thanks!


Some states will only nominate you if you have selected their jurisdiction in your EOI - if you select "any" they will not progress your application, e.g. ACT.

So check with each state/territory you are hoping to get nominated by.


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

ntminhduc90 said:


> Gents,
> How can we get information abt what benefits we have on 190 visa?


Paying tax? 

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

congian911 said:


> Paying tax?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


LOL, don't wanna think abt that.


----------



## Murphydee (Jan 21, 2019)

congian911 said:


> ntminhduc90 said:
> 
> 
> > Gents,
> ...


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Murphydee said:


> congian911 said:
> 
> 
> > ntminhduc90 said:
> ...


----------



## Murphydee (Jan 21, 2019)

kc_muzik said:


> Interesting points! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> How about job opportunities? Are permanent residents preferred to other visa types (student visa, 489, etc) ??


That’s a serious one to miss out on. Australia has a commonwealth discrimination Act adopted adopted in all dates and jurisdictions which makes every one equal and fair in front of the law. So as a student, temporary and permanent visas older and even citizens, not minding your race, age, gender, abilities and disabilities, beliefs etc, you are all entitled to the same job. That being said, there are some sets of jobs that are protected and some, that other factors do hedge all temporary visas out. For example, you cannot get a departmental job (commonwealth department jobs like DHA, DHS etc) if you’re not a citizen. Also, those on students visas have work restrictions and most employers will weigh that against all other available applicants- competition. But the truth is if you’re on a temporary visa, have good skills, knowledge, expertise and experience on a particular field, you will compete well with all other visa holders except those fed govt jobs. A huge determinant factor is also your location. The competition for jobs in cities like Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane, Gold Coast, Perth cannot be compared to that of ACT and regional areas. So most immigrants stands a better chance in the region or low populated areas than in the major cities. I have lived in ACT for about 5years and there has been no time, and I mean no time I have ever struggled to get a job other than my first arrival which took me 3months to get one and that’s all.

Hope this helps?

Cheers


----------



## palms (Oct 14, 2019)

Unbelievable thing happened - received a direct grant today after 36 days. I was still in progress with preparing Form 80.. 

Lodged 9/10
DG 14/11

Program or Project Administrator
Onshore

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

palms said:


> Unbelievable thing happened - received a direct grant today after 36 days. I was still in progress with preparing Form 80..
> 
> Lodged 9/10
> DG 14/11
> ...


Congrats mate. Another quick grant


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

palms said:


> Unbelievable thing happened - received a direct grant today after 36 days. I was still in progress with preparing Form 80..
> 
> Lodged 9/10
> DG 14/11
> ...


Wait, So you didn't even submit form 80 and got the grant? Haha Nice


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

palms said:


> Unbelievable thing happened - received a direct grant today after 36 days. I was still in progress with preparing Form 80..
> 
> Lodged 9/10
> DG 14/11
> ...


Wola .. This is unbelievable .. Congratulations and enjoy the great surprise 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

palms said:


> Unbelievable thing happened - received a direct grant today after 36 days. I was still in progress with preparing Form 80..
> 
> Lodged 9/10
> DG 14/11
> ...


Congratulations! That was quick

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

Looks like I am the only one lucky person left from March/April lodgement who didn't get grant/any contact till date.
Any options/ solutions?

Thanks
Lodged- 06-Apr
261313 NSW


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Looks like I am the only one lucky person left from March/April lodgement who didn't get grant/any contact till date.
> Any options/ solutions?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


wait


----------



## Rbk (Feb 12, 2019)

*rbk*

Congrats to the fellow applications, great to see the progress with grants.

I would like to gather thoughts on a realistic expectation on receiving a grant, I applied on 8th Nov'19. 
ICT-BA with 85 Point NSW Onshore.
Some mention 6-11 months and some 3-4 months. 


Kind regards
RK


----------



## Rbk (Feb 12, 2019)

Congrats to the fellow applications, great to see the progress with grants.

I would like to gather thoughts on a realistic expectation on receiving a grant, I applied on 8th Nov'19. 
ICT-BA with 85 Point NSW Onshore.
Some mention 6-11 months and some 3-4 months. 


Kind regards
RK


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Rbk said:


> Congrats to the fellow applications, great to see the progress with grants.
> 
> I would like to gather thoughts on a realistic expectation on receiving a grant, I applied on 8th Nov'19.
> ICT-BA with 85 Point NSW Onshore.
> ...


5 months?

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Rbk said:


> Congrats to the fellow applications, great to see the progress with grants.
> 
> I would like to gather thoughts on a realistic expectation on receiving a grant, I applied on 8th Nov'19.
> ICT-BA with 85 Point NSW Onshore.
> ...


What is the hurry if you are onshore? you would already have a bridging visa


----------



## Rbk (Feb 12, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> What is the hurry if you are onshore? you would already have a bridging visa



Firstly, getting a job on PR is faster than another visa. 
Secondly, applying for parents' visit visa. 
Thirdly, peace of mind!


----------



## Murphydee (Jan 21, 2019)

palms said:


> Unbelievable thing happened - received a direct grant today after 36 days. I was still in progress with preparing Form 80..
> 
> Lodged 9/10
> DG 14/11
> ...


That’s one hell of a luck. Congrats and all the best mate


----------



## Murphydee (Jan 21, 2019)

Rbk said:


> Congrats to the fellow applications, great to see the progress with grants.
> 
> I would like to gather thoughts on a realistic expectation on receiving a grant, I applied on 8th Nov'19.
> ICT-BA with 85 Point NSW Onshore.
> ...


It can’t be known mate. We just have to wait patiently. We just saw one for about 5weeks and there are some also waiting for almost 12months now, so let’s wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Rbk said:


> Congrats to the fellow applications, great to see the progress with grants.
> 
> I would like to gather thoughts on a realistic expectation on receiving a grant, I applied on 8th Nov'19.
> ICT-BA with 85 Point NSW Onshore.
> ...


Visa processing time varies from case to case. Some got the grant within over a month while some are close to a year after visa lodgement. 
Latest global processing time for 190 is 8-9 months. (was 7-9 months last month if I remember correctly).
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...processing-times/global-visa-processing-times

Keep in mind that this is dynamic and changes every month.


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi all, I have a question. 

I am submitting my documents for Skills Assessment (VETASSESS), may I know if the letter of appointment (contract) - the document which you sign upon joining the company is needed ? 

I have no issues in providing that but my agent said that in that contract (letter of appointment) would usually have a list of Job Duties mentioned. However in both of contracts, they were more generic and nothing mentioned specifically which matches the Tasks and Duties given by ANZSCO. 

I have asked a few of my friends and likewise, they said it is not a norm for contracts to mention in full details of the job duties of the employee in the contract. I guess that is because if it is written black and white outright in the contract, there may be a possibility that the Employee would complain to the authorities of other duties that the Employer is asked to do other than those mentioned in the contract. 

My concern now is if there are no specific duties mentioned in the contract which matches that from ANZSCO for my occupation, would it make my assessment of skills a negative even though i provide:

1. Employment Reference Letter 
2. Payslips
3. Bank statements
4. Income Tax 
5. Resume

In the first place, is the Letter Of Appointment (Employment Contract) even a mandatory piece of document needed to be submitted ?


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

*sorry for the repost, but there were a few grammatical errors in the previous. I couldn't find the Edit Button. 

Hi all, I have a question. 

I am submitting my documents for Skills Assessment (VETASSESS), may I know if the letter of appointment (contract) - the document which you sign upon joining the company, is needed ? 

I have no issues in providing that but my agent said that in that contract (letter of appointment) it would "usually" have a list of Job Duties mentioned. However in both of my employment contracts which I am claiming experience for, they were more generic and nothing mentioned specifically about my my job duties, like the Tasks and Duties given by ANZSCO. 

I have asked a few of my friends and likewise, they said it is not a norm for contracts to mention in full details of the job duties of the employee. I guess that is because if it is written black and white outright in the contract, there may be a possibility that the Employee would complain to the authorities of other duties that the Employee is asked to do other than those mentioned in the contract. 

My concern now is if there are no specific duties mentioned in the contract which matches that from ANZSCO for my occupation, would it make my skills assessment a negative one even though i provide:

1. Employment Reference Letter (with full details of my job duties aligned with ANZSCO's version)
2. Payslips (first and last)
3. Bank statements (first and last month's statement which shows the salary amount deposited into the bank account)
4. Income Tax 
5. Resume 

In the first place, is the Letter Of Appointment (Employment Contract) even a mandatory piece of document needed to be submitted for skills assessment ?


----------



## Rbk (Feb 12, 2019)

The letter with duties and responsibilities is called a Work Reference letter, which is an additional letter you need to get from the company on letterhead, your roles and responsibilities should match the duties in SOL list. 
Alternatively, if you can't get the letter from the company, you may get an affidavit from your senior. the format differs but it should roles and responsibilities. 
Your agent might have sample formats.


----------



## Murphydee (Jan 21, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> *sorry for the repost, but there were a few grammatical errors in the previous. I couldn't find the Edit Button.
> 
> Hi all, I have a question.
> 
> ...


In my best of knowledge, your contract must show some of the specific tasks and duties which matches the ANZSCO definition of your occupation. I was refused the firs time I did my assessment because they weren’t convinced my duties really matches the occupation despite my responsibilities mentioned in my contract. Then I applied for reassessment when I got a letter answering the reason of my previous negative assessment and that answers it. Pint of advice, your employment contract should at least, match or fit 75% of the ANZSCO definition of your occupation. Then a supplementary letter from your employer with a contact number should back it all up .

All the best


----------



## akhil1986_ (Sep 13, 2019)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Looks like I am the only one lucky person left from March/April lodgement who didn't get grant/any contact till date.
> Any options/ solutions?
> 
> Thanks
> ...



I am with you mate.... Lodged on 24th March, status still in received state...


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

Rbk said:


> The letter with duties and responsibilities is called a Work Reference letter, which is an additional letter you need to get from the company on letterhead, your roles and responsibilities should match the duties in SOL list.
> Alternatively, if you can't get the letter from the company, you may get an affidavit from your senior. the format differs but it should roles and responsibilities.
> Your agent might have sample formats.


You have misunderstood my question. 

I have the work reference letter as mentioned at the bottom in bullet point number 1. The roles and responsibilities are in line with those given by ANZSCO. So no issues about this at all. 

Also, I dont need a letter from the company or affidavit from my senior due to the above reference letter being provided by my direct manager/boss.

Now moving onto my question which is about the Employment Contract (some call this the Letter of Appointment) which is the contract you sign upon joining the company which basically states all your benefits, annual leave, entitlement, insurance, salary, etc.... In both of my employment contracts, the duties are not mentioned specifically relating to the actual job. They are mentioned in such a way shown below (click on the URL image, as I cannot upload into here for some reason):

1st Employment: https://ibb.co/k215yKT

2nd Employment: https://ibb.co/28mdbmP 

So the question is:

1. Is providing the Employment Contract needed for skills assessment ? Even though i have submitted
- Work Reference Letter from bosses
- Pay Slips (First and Last)
- Bank Statements (First and Last statements to reflect on pay slips being deposited for each of the employment)
- Annual Income Tax files
- Resume

2. If the above (Employment Contract) is needed to be submitted as part of the skills assessment, then will the lack of mention on the actual job duties (as per my Work Reference Letter) have a negative impact to my skills assessment ? 

Hope the above is clear to all readers.


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

Murphydee said:


> In my best of knowledge, your contract must show some of the specific tasks and duties which matches the ANZSCO definition of your occupation. I was refused the firs time I did my assessment because they weren’t convinced my duties really matches the occupation despite my responsibilities mentioned in my contract. Then I applied for reassessment when I got a letter answering the reason of my previous negative assessment and that answers it. Pint of advice, your employment contract should at least, match or fit 75% of the ANZSCO definition of your occupation. Then a supplementary letter from your employer with a contact number should back it all up .
> 
> All the best


Okay noted, but the Employment Contract which was signed upon joining the company cannot now be changed to reflect on my actual duties conducted/performed as that is illegal. 

So you mean to say, if all my employment contracts do not out rightly mention the job duties that are aligned with ANZSCO, i wont be given a positive assessment even though my work reference letter from my boss (managing director) provides details that are aligned with ANZSCO ? 

I have many friends from many different companies with Employment Contracts that do not explicit describe the job duties of the role. I mean come to think about it, if you were to join a company 5 years ago as a junior executive, wouldn't your job duties NOW have increased in complexity and level which now matches those mentioned by ANZSCO ? 

Also, when you get promoted and have job duties added into your role a few years later upon joining the company, it is not possible for the company to constantly update or re-issue you a new Employment Contract which have duties that are aligned with ANZSCO right ? 

Do you get what I mean now ?


----------



## nikhilpatel1988 (May 2, 2018)

Actually, You have enough documents, Employment Contract can be added in list of documents as it specifies 12 months work contract (some state have this condition). I got positive assessment without an employment contract, but you might need it when you lodge your EOI/application for State nomination and home affairs.




unkle_uber said:


> You have misunderstood my question.
> 
> I have the work reference letter as mentioned at the bottom in bullet point number 1. The roles and responsibilities are in line with those given by ANZSCO. So no issues about this at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Murphydee (Jan 21, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> Rbk said:
> 
> 
> > The letter with duties and responsibilities is called a Work Reference letter, which is an additional letter you need to get from the company on letterhead, your roles and responsibilities should match the duties in SOL list.
> ...


That’s a bit tricky. I had both submitted though when I had mine and it was with vetassess. For vetassess, I would say you do not need an employment contract as all you need is “an evidence of employment”. With this in mind, you can use that letter you got from your employer and get a positive skills assessment, but there could be a problem in the future. For your visa application, you need your employment contract as that’s what immigration requires and the case officer will still check if the tasks matches your occupation anzsco definition. I have seen where people get a positive skills assessment, applied for the visa and still got refused the visa on the grounds that your duties doesn’t match the task and duties as described by ANZSCO. You wouldn’t want yours to be one of those and no one will ever want that. So It is better to sort this out with your employer if they could revise your contract or get an advice from your agent on this.

Cheers


----------



## Murphydee (Jan 21, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> Murphydee said:
> 
> 
> > In my best of knowledge, your contract must show some of the specific tasks and duties which matches the ANZSCO definition of your occupation. I was refused the firs time I did my assessment because they weren’t convinced my duties really matches the occupation despite my responsibilities mentioned in my contract. Then I applied for reassessment when I got a letter answering the reason of my previous negative assessment and that answers it. Pint of advice, your employment contract should at least, match or fit 75% of the ANZSCO definition of your occupation. Then a supplementary letter from your employer with a contact number should back it all up .
> ...


My employment contract was barely 60% matching the ANZSCO definition but I still got a positive assessment. I don’t think there’s anyone that their employment contract matches the ANZSCO definition 100% anyways, but 75% is a huge pass mark so definitely you will pass it. Since you’re doing those roles now, your employer an just revise your contract- I had mine done when I was getting myself ready for my assessments and it was easy. I would say an employment contract overrides the letter of your boss because that is what you signed for your current job. Tread carefully mate- we don’t know what the case officers have on their heads and minds when they check all these things nor do e know how they think, we just have to try to think alike. 

Thanks


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

nikhilpatel1988 said:


> Actually, You have enough documents, Employment Contract can be added in list of documents as it specifies 12 months work contract (some state have this condition). I got positive assessment without an employment contract, but you might need it when you lodge your EOI/application for State nomination and home affairs.


 okay noted that you got positive assessment without an employment contract. May I ask if you did submit this when you lodge EOI application ? And may i also ask if your employment contract did mention those duties which you claim you did in your Work Reference letter ?


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

Murphydee said:


> My employment contract was barely 60% matching the ANZSCO definition but I still got a positive assessment. I don’t think there’s anyone that their employment contract matches the ANZSCO definition 100% anyways, but 75% is a huge pass mark so definitely you will pass it. Since you’re doing those roles now, your employer an just revise your contract- I had mine done when I was getting myself ready for my assessments and it was easy. I would say an employment contract overrides the letter of your boss because that is what you signed for your current job. Tread carefully mate- we don’t know what the case officers have on their heads and minds when they check all these things nor do e know how they think, we just have to try to think alike.
> 
> Thanks


I doubt my current HR would ammend my original employment contract dated back in 2016 because it needs to be signed by the Vice President of the HR, my company has a size of about 1200 employees. 

Also what about my ex-company employment contract in 2013? Its not possible to have to amended since i am no longer an employee. So because of this, zero points awarded to me even though i have Work Reference Letter from the Managing Director ? 

If you look at the official requirements from VETASSESS on https://www.vetassess.com.au/portal.../srg1 explanatory notes.pdf?id=31082&id=31082

What they determine as "Employment Documents" are -

Go to page 2, left column, in the middle section, it mentioned:

*If you worked for an employer:*
a.Evidence of tasks performed at the skill level of yournominated occupation:

-> a Statement of Service from the Employer (Work Reference).Please see Appendix B for the required information for this document; or

_- I have this._

-> a Statutory Declaration if you are unable to obtain a Statement of Service as described above. This should be verifiable and supported by other evidence. See Appendix C for information about Statutory Declarations.

_- Not applicable to me_

…Organisational chart (on company letterhead) highlighting your duties if nominating a managerial occupation.

_- Not applicable to me as my occupation does not fall under "managerial occupation_

b.Evidence of paid employment – at least one of the following:

-> Payslips
_- I have this._

-> Payment summaries for taxation
_- I have this._

-> Taxation Records of Assessment showing employer name
_- I have this._

-> Superannuation records showing employer contributions
_- Not applicable to me, as I am not paying tax in Aus_

-> Bank Statement showing at least 2 salary payments, your name and the employer’s name
_- I have this._


----------



## nikhilpatel1988 (May 2, 2018)

Well, I have applied through QLD State Nomination, there was a condition that I must have at least 12 months contract with current employer. I have submitted my contract when I got QLD nomination and same for the home affairs. In my employment contract, I have just basic rules and regulation of the company, how much I will be paid, leave etc. It does not mention anything that I will do, work reference letter does explain this better.

Work Reference must be with all your duties, responsibilities, pay, hours/fulltime/parttime, and on company letterhead with complete contact information.

I would suggest this forum can be used for basic information, if you think you may have any complex issues regarding work, documents or anything else in future, get MARA agent, they are pretty well and advise you professionally.



unkle_uber said:


> okay noted that you got positive assessment without an employment contract. May I ask if you did submit this when you lodge EOI application ? And may i also ask if your employment contract did mention those duties which you claim you did in your Work Reference letter ?


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

nikhilpatel1988 said:


> Well, I have applied through QLD State Nomination, there was a condition that I must have at least 12 months contract with current employer. I have submitted my contract when I got QLD nomination and same for the home affairs.* In my employment contract, I have just basic rules and regulation of the company, how much I will be paid, leave etc. It does not mention anything that I will do, work reference letter does explain this better.*
> 
> Work Reference must be with all your duties, responsibilities, pay, hours/fulltime/parttime, and on company letterhead with complete contact information.
> 
> I would suggest this forum can be used for basic information, if you think you may have any complex issues regarding work, documents or anything else in future, get MARA agent, they are pretty well and advise you professionally.


I have bold the words you mentioned and those underlined words are a relief to me. Because like I mention to the other person replying to me above, employment contracts usually do not specify the work we do specifically those keywords which ANZSCO mention and furthermore, I doubt anyone would get their HR to amend the original Employment Contract years ago, to specify their current job duties. This would indicate to them you are leaving the company or migrating or for whatever reasons that is not necessary for them to know. 

And yes, in regards to your second statement on "Work Reference must be with all your duties, responsibilities, pay, hours/fulltime/parttime, and on company letterhead with complete contact information." , I have everything mentioned clearly.


----------



## nikhilpatel1988 (May 2, 2018)

Don't stress too much, as long as you are submitting supporting documents you will be fine. I can understand that you cannot change years back documents. Just make sure you also submit experience letter, payslip/certificate or any promotional letters you were given and any third party document such bank statement, tax returns etc.

Just also note that - people giving their personal opinion what they feel or read, each application is different so be wise with their opinion, if something really confuses you use professional advice only.





unkle_uber said:


> I have bold the words you mentioned and those underlined words are a relief to me. Because like I mention to the other person replying to me above, employment contracts usually do not specify the work we do specifically those keywords which ANZSCO mention and furthermore, I doubt anyone would get their HR to amend the original Employment Contract years ago, to specify their current job duties. This would indicate to them you are leaving the company or migrating or for whatever reasons that is not necessary for them to know.
> 
> And yes, in regards to your second statement on "Work Reference must be with all your duties, responsibilities, pay, hours/fulltime/parttime, and on company letterhead with complete contact information." , I have everything mentioned clearly.


----------



## Murphydee (Jan 21, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> nikhilpatel1988 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I have applied through QLD State Nomination, there was a condition that I must have at least 12 months contract with current employer. I have submitted my contract when I got QLD nomination and same for the home affairs.* In my employment contract, I have just basic rules and regulation of the company, how much I will be paid, leave etc. It does not mention anything that I will do, work reference letter does explain this better.*
> ...


I think our cases are all quite different as stated here. Once we sense it being complex, that’s where the use of a MARA agent comes in. In my case, my employment doesn’t specifically match the ANZSCO tasks word by word, but yes, a out 60% of it matches what ANZSCO was asking for. My organisation, once you get a promotion, you sign a new contract which summarises your previous positions and levels, and specified what your current position entails. How will the HR amend what you don’t do as a duty and why wouldn't they want to Include the duties you carry out into a contract?

These whole lots in my situation is quite different from yours hence why i started with “our cases are different from eachother”. My advice for you is tread carefully and seek an advice from a mara agent.


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

unkle_uber said:


> Hi all, I have a question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, if it doesn't capture the duties for which you are applying it won't help and may prove otherwise. The reference letter from employer shall suffice. You can add appraisal or compensation letter 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

fromncr said:


> No, if it doesn't capture the duties for which you are applying it won't help and may prove otherwise. The reference letter from employer shall suffice. You can add appraisal or compensation letter
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Yeap, reference letter is what I have. 

I think my agent requested the Employment Contract from me as a form of proof to my employment for added supporting documents rather than the proof of actual tasks/job duties. 

Hope it all goes smoothly with the skills assessment as it is the MOST time consuming and tedious stage. I think the stages after would just be all about waiting.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

unkle_uber said:


> Yeap, reference letter is what I have.
> 
> I think my agent requested the Employment Contract from me as a form of proof to my employment for added supporting documents rather than the proof of actual tasks/job duties.
> 
> Hope it all goes smoothly with the skills assessment as it is the MOST time consuming and tedious stage. I think the stages after would just be all about waiting.


You are basically in the wrong thread
This thread is for those who have already got the invite and have applied for the 190 and are waiting for grant
You will get much better response if you post your queries in the correct thread

Cheers


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

NB said:


> You are basically in the wrong thread
> This thread is for those who have already got the invite and have applied for the 190 and are waiting for grant
> You will get much better response if you post your queries in the correct thread
> 
> Cheers


which thread may I ask ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

unkle_uber said:


> which thread may I ask ?


You have to search for the appropriate thread yourself based on your Anzsco code and the stage at which you are
I can’t help you with that 
If you don’t find one, you can start your own thread

Cheers


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

Hi all, two quick questions. (18th Dec lodgement, 9th July CO contact for further proof for onshore work experience)

1. I am the secondary applicant and I switched jobs this week. Do we need to update the department?

2. For the one year experience points my partner claimed, she worked from March 2017 to Mid July 2017 for her practicals and was offered full time from Mid July 2017 to December 2017. We only claimed Mid July to December 2017. We have given payslips, bank statement, payg, ATO tax documents, contract and employee reference as proof. Her form 80 states working here from March 2017 to Dec 2017. Question is should we clarify this to the department?

If either of above is yes, then how? As update via immi has no employment option. Should we email them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## charupriyal (Feb 19, 2018)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Deadpoolll said:
> 
> 
> > @Rupesh
> ...


M in same boat waiting from 2nd dec no CO contact status is still received 😌


----------



## BRParcp17490$ (Oct 6, 2019)

Hii 

I have lodged my 190 application from Queensland state. In my EOI and visa application i haven't claimed my work experience points as i have only 11 months onshore work experience in my nominated occupation so far. But in the visa application, it asks me to attach the documents related to my work experience. What would be the reason for that. However i have attached my statement of service, Income statement from ATO, Employment contract, recent 2 payslips and superannuation transaction statement. Are these documents enough?.
But i am still curious to know why does the system ask for these documents even though I am not claiming any points for work experience.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

BRParcp17490$ said:


> Hii
> 
> I have lodged my 190 application from Queensland state. In my EOI and visa application i haven't claimed my work experience points as i have only 11 months onshore work experience in my nominated occupation so far. But in the visa application, it asks me to attach the documents related to my work experience. What would be the reason for that. However i have attached my statement of service, Income statement from ATO, Employment contract, recent 2 payslips and superannuation transaction statement. Are these documents enough?.
> But i am still curious to know why does the system ask for these documents even though I am not claiming any points for work experience.


It’s a standard software
It does not differentiate between those who have claimed points or not

Cheers


----------



## Madjamy21 (Jul 9, 2019)

akhil1986_ said:


> I am with you mate.... Lodged on 24th March, status still in received state...


You guys are not the only ones... 22nd April .. It will come.. One day. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

Madjamy21 said:


> You guys are not the only ones... 22nd April .. It will come.. One day.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


If it makes you feel any better, myimmitracker estimates around 50% of people with March and April lodge dates are still awaiting a decision.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

BRParcp17490$ said:


> Hii
> 
> I have lodged my 190 application from Queensland state. In my EOI and visa application i haven't claimed my work experience points as i have only 11 months onshore work experience in my nominated occupation so far. But in the visa application, it asks me to attach the documents related to my work experience. What would be the reason for that. However i have attached my statement of service, Income statement from ATO, Employment contract, recent 2 payslips and superannuation transaction statement. Are these documents enough?.
> But i am still curious to know why does the system ask for these documents even though I am not claiming any points for work experience.


I had the same prompt asking for a reason why I was not uploading evidence (in my case it was for offshore experience episodes) - I just stated something to the effect of "I am not claiming points for offshore skilled work experience so I am not uploading any evidence, I have provided these employment details purely for DHA's record keeping purposes". 

Got the grant without an issue.


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

Aditya.bajaj said:


> Hi all, two quick questions. (18th Dec lodgement, 9th July CO contact for further proof for onshore work experience)
> 
> 1. I am the secondary applicant and I switched jobs this week. Do we need to update the department?
> 
> ...


Actually this is not relevant anymore. 

We got the grant today. Timeline below.

Lodgement - 18th Dec
Co contact - 9th July (further docs for onshore experience)
Grant - 15th November

Also we put a very nice feedback this morning and got the grant today. Our suggestion was to show timelines for 75 - 98% so that applicants can plan accordingly.

Special shout-out to December applicants. Those who are yet to cross 8-9 months, hang in there and please note that checking trackers / forums increase the anxiety as we see everyone getting it but us.

This group was a life support, most importantly to know that there are others in the same boat. 

Thanks to everyone and best of luck to those who are still waiting.


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

Aditya.bajaj said:


> Actually this is not relevant anymore.
> 
> We got the grant today. Timeline below.
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## anzo1989 (Oct 24, 2016)

I received the golden email on Oct 25th. A direct grant ! It took 5 months for me post lodging the visa. Good luck for everyone trying. Be patient, you are just an evening away from greatness.


Got the NSW sponsored invite with 80 points
VISA lodged: May 21 2019
Grant issue: October 25 2019
Enter before: October 25 2020


----------



## ankittanna (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi All,

I wanted to ask what if my employer refuses to give me relieving letter? What is the alternative? What if I want to move to another job and I have to fill 190 QLD ITA?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Aditya.bajaj said:


> Aditya.bajaj said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, two quick questions. (18th Dec lodgement, 9th July CO contact for further proof for onshore work experience)
> ...


Many congratulations..very happy for you.


----------



## anzo1989 (Oct 24, 2016)

ankittanna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I wanted to ask what if my employer refuses to give me relieving letter? What is the alternative? What if I want to move to another job and I have to fill 190 QLD ITA?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk



Firstly, you are on the wrong thread. This thread is for people who have already received the Invite and lodged the Visa.

It is a very vague question. To answer your question, we need to know through which assessment authority are you getting your work experience assessed (For eg: ACS, VETASSESS) and the stage that you are in the VISA process.


----------



## haseefforum (Jan 7, 2016)

Congratulations, very happy for you. May i ask what further proof department requested? Considering you had already provided so many documents. 
I am in a similar boat as yours that my partner claimed onshore work experience points and i provided documents that you mentioned. This will help me in my case.

Thanks


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

April month - 2 grants and 1 Co contact has reported from last 24 hrs on immitracker.🤘

Lodgement - April 16th.


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

Anyone aware the reason for slow processing in November month as compared to October. I understand its a blackbox but still if anyone having any understanding. Also entire 15 days of November the focus is on onshore candidates with very few for offshore .. with process changing from Monday onwards, the grant issuance may decrease further. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam97 (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi NB and all ,
i have lodged my application in dec 2018 as software developer. i have worked in two organizations and i have uploaded relevant documents on immi . today after so long i received a mail from c.o citing natural justice , c.o says that he has contacted twice to my current employer and got no response . and my employer says he got nothing from them. now c.o is asking to provide further supporting evidence in support of my claims. am not getting what documents should i submit to c.o . kindly, help me on this pls .


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

haseefforum said:


> Congratulations, very happy for you. May i ask what further proof department requested? Considering you had already provided so many documents.
> I am in a similar boat as yours that my partner claimed onshore work experience points and i provided documents that you mentioned. This will help me in my case.
> 
> Thanks


 They requested tax documents / bank statements / superannuation. I provided all of above, which we should have included initially. You should add any document that makes your case strong - contracts, emails, bank statement, PAYG summary, ATO tax documents, super summary, payslips (I added few as we lost some), references etc.


----------



## haseefforum (Jan 7, 2016)

What was your occupation?


----------



## Aditya.bajaj (May 8, 2019)

haseefforum said:


> What was your occupation?


 Early childhood teacher 🙂


----------



## girishsg.ba (Jun 6, 2018)

Sam97 said:


> Hi NB and all ,
> i have lodged my application in dec 2018 as software developer. i have worked in two organizations and i have uploaded relevant documents on immi . today after so long i received a mail from c.o citing natural justice , c.o says that he has contacted twice to my current employer and got no response . and my employer says he got nothing from them. now c.o is asking to provide further supporting evidence in support of my claims. am not getting what documents should i submit to c.o . kindly, help me on this pls .


 in NJL letter they would have described where all they contacted like phone number and email id. Check those whether they were relevant or not for employement verification. If not get a letter from HR stating, apart from contact details in letterhead, employee verification is done at the contact details 'xxxxxxxxdd' '[email protected]'.
Before requesting to HR, consult an immigration lawyer in Australia who can tell what needs to be obtained from HR, any affidavits, and in what format a company HR statement is required. MARA registered lawyers available in mara official list website. Hard to find a mara lawyer who can take up as they r all busy these days (my experience) with new applications non changed points rule. Some mara lawyer references northam & associates, My accessaustralia, Mathew at access point visa or [email protected]. just a reference only I don't know about their reviews. All are bit expensive if you opt to take full service of formatting and replying. Jus a consult of 60mins may not be expensive but you won't be full satisfied. <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: 
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/g...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*
Good luck! 
N December 2018 applicants, if there was CO contact before for extra mployment evidence and still waiting, keep sending an email weekly once to the signatory and hr support email id notifying au high commission may contact for any of the attached doc verification, and attach the documents. Also get all the email id of the signatory of RnR letter and make a document n upload to immiaccount saying verification details of the given letters. It would be easy for CO to verify soon. Also don't forget to notify signatories


----------



## narendrasvyas (Apr 17, 2018)

Just Received VAC2 payment invoice and paid it in an hour. Do I need to upload the receipt. NB and seniors please guide.



Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

narendrasvyas said:


> Just Received VAC2 payment invoice and paid it in an hour. Do I need to upload the receipt. NB and seniors please guide.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk



Can you please tell when did you lodge your file and which state nominated you. Are you offshore or onshore


----------



## narendrasvyas (Apr 17, 2018)

Realy85 said:


> Can you please tell when did you lodge your file and which state nominated you. Are you offshore or onshore


I applied on 25/04/2019, NSW , offshore.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Thanks an that means after 5 months you got contact


----------



## Starwar (Aug 25, 2019)

Hello

I just noticed some minor in-corrections in my Form 80 (i had incorrectly typed my mothers birth year wrong and also my year of employment in one my previous work experiences was wrong. But I'm not claiming any point for employment).

Was thinking of re-uploading my Form 80 with these adjustments. Anything else we need to do for such corrections like the above?


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

BRParcp17490$ said:


> Hii
> 
> I have lodged my 190 application from Queensland state. In my EOI and visa application i haven't claimed my work experience points as i have only 11 months onshore work experience in my nominated occupation so far. But in the visa application, it asks me to attach the documents related to my work experience. What would be the reason for that. However i have attached my statement of service, Income statement from ATO, Employment contract, recent 2 payslips and superannuation transaction statement. Are these documents enough?.
> But i am still curious to know why does the system ask for these documents even though I am not claiming any points for work experience.



Hi - sorry why did you apply to QLD when the nomination isn't open? Their website clearly states that the QSOL is not available and will be re-opened. I suspect (like last time) that you'll have to do another EOI or else yours won't get picked up.

Unless I missed something and it is open?


----------



## praveensiva (Oct 17, 2019)

Hope someone can assist- I have changed job since my ACS, so I have selected 'No' for relevant employment in the EOI. Should I have to submit a statement of service(service letter) to the state if I get invited?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

praveensiva said:


> Hope someone can assist- I have changed job since my ACS, so I have selected 'No' for relevant employment in the EOI. Should I have to submit a statement of service(service letter) to the state if I get invited?


Many states require you to give evidence of employment even if you have not claimed points for it

It helps them to understand your experience better

Cheers


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Starwar said:


> Hello
> 
> I just noticed some minor in-corrections in my Form 80 (i had incorrectly typed my mothers birth year wrong and also my year of employment in one my previous work experiences was wrong. But I'm not claiming any point for employment).
> 
> Was thinking of re-uploading my Form 80 with these adjustments. Anything else we need to do for such corrections like the above?


Re-upload the updated version of form 80 ASAP. You also may write a note at he the "additional information" section in the end of form80 explaining why do you upload a new one to avoid confusing the CO.


----------



## Ausonshore (Nov 14, 2019)

Hii

I submitted my EOI on 29th July when Queensland opened it's nomination for 2019-20. I got nominated for 190 on 5th Nov and lodged visa application on 7th Nov.


----------



## Ausonshore (Nov 14, 2019)

Hii

I submitted my EOI on 29th July when Queensland opened it's nomination for 2019-20. I got nominated for 190 on 5th Nov and lodged visa application on 7th Nov.
780 / 780


----------



## Ausonshore (Nov 14, 2019)

mfh5001 said:


> BRParcp17490$ said:
> 
> 
> > Hii
> ...


Hii

I submitted my EOI on 29th July when Queensland opened it's nomination for 2019-20. I got nominated for 190 on 5th Nov and lodged visa application on 7th Nov.


----------



## Starwar (Aug 25, 2019)

EAU2452 said:


> Re-upload the updated version of form 80 ASAP. You also may write a note at he the "additional information" section in the end of form80 explaining why do you upload a new one to avoid confusing the CO.


Yes did this. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

EAU2452 said:


> Re-upload the updated version of form 80 ASAP. You also may write a note at he the "additional information" section in the end of form80 explaining why do you upload a new one to avoid confusing the CO.


That’s not the correct way
You should submit a form 1023 and give the correct answers

Cheers


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Ausonshore said:


> Hii
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 29th July when Queensland opened it's nomination for 2019-20. I got nominated for 190 on 5th Nov and lodged visa application on 7th Nov.


Got it - thank you  Good job on the nomination. I hope to get one as soon as QLD re-opens.


----------



## narendrasvyas (Apr 17, 2018)

narendrasvyas said:


> I applied on 25/04/2019, NSW , offshore.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


We a family of four members received VISA today.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

narendrasvyas said:


> We a family of four members received VISA today.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk




Congratulations 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## nikhilpatel1988 (May 2, 2018)

*PR Grant*

We got our visa grant on Saturday! Bit surprised but happy.

Lodged - 20 Nov 2018
CO- 5 June 2019
VAC2 - 12 Nov 2019
Granted - 16 Nov 2018

I just want to say, don't stress too much if your application not been contacted or someone else contacted/granted before you. You will get yours too. Hope for the best to everyone.


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

Dear Experts,

Thank you in advance for help! I got a CO contact today, asking for following documents:

1. Employment reference letter on company letterhead. However, my company HR had already clarified to me on call that they don't issue such letter to the current employees. Kindly suggest if there is any solution.
2. Change of name evidence for my child: The name on passport contains "First name + Middle Name" as given name and surname. But on the birth certificate, it contains "First name" + "Last Name", and middle name is given in details in the field "Father's name". What documents can I provide as the evidence of name change? Kindly note that the country of passport is India, but I am currently staying in Malaysia.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Thank you in advance for help! I got a CO contact today, asking for following documents:
> 
> ...


I am looking for the answer to your 2nd question as well, because I have the same problem, I haven't lodged my visa, but want to avoid CO contacts


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Thank you in advance for help! I got a CO contact today, asking for following documents:
> 
> ...


1. Get the HR reply by email and send it to the CO
2. Can you get the birth certificate corrected ?

Cheers


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

NB said:


> 1. Get the HR reply by email and send it to the CO
> 2. Can you get the birth certificate corrected ?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot for your quick reply.
1. Thank you for the guidance on getting mail from HR.
2. Yes, I can get it corrected. But I am currently out of India. If my physical presence is required to submit an application of name correction, it will be difficult. May I please know if there are any alternatives, like statutory declaration? Part of the mail requesting for Change of Name evidence is:
_"*Evidence of your name change*
If any person included in your application (including you) has changed their name, provide
documentary evidence that shows the former name or names, and the current name. This
may include a marriage certificate, deed poll, license to change name or your country's
equivalent documentation. "_


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Thanks a lot for your quick reply.
> 1. Thank you for the guidance on getting mail from HR.
> 2. Yes, I can get it corrected. But I am currently out of India. If my physical presence is required to submit an application of name correction, it will be difficult. May I please know if there are any alternatives, like statutory declaration? Part of the mail requesting for Change of Name evidence is:
> _"*Evidence of your name change*
> ...


2. Your friend or relative will need to contact the municipal corporation where the birth certificate was issued for the process of corrections 
You can get a statutory declaration made that both the names are of the same person and get it notarised 

Cheers


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

NB said:


> 2. Your friend or relative will need to contact the municipal corporation where the birth certificate was issued for the process of corrections
> You can get a statutory declaration made that both the names are of the same person and get it notarised
> 
> Cheers


Thank you so much for your help. Its a big relief to know how to proceed.


----------



## Akuner (Jul 30, 2019)

*190 pre invite*

Dear all

I have submitted NSW nomination application but just wondering will it have any impact after new rules have been implemented.

could you please advise?

thanks.
ren


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Akuner said:


> Dear all
> 
> I have submitted NSW nomination application but just wondering will it have any impact after new rules have been implemented.
> 
> ...


Are you eligible?
Have you scheduled with the nsw list ?

Cheers


----------



## Akuner (Jul 30, 2019)

NB said:


> Are you eligible?
> Have you scheduled with the nsw list ?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I have received pre-invite and then have submitted my application. Its been 3 weeks. I am waiting for ITA at the moment. 

I was wondering will there be any issues because of the new point system.

thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Akuner said:


> Yes, I have received pre-invite and then have submitted my application. Its been 3 weeks. I am waiting for ITA at the moment.
> 
> I was wondering will there be any issues because of the new point system.
> 
> thanks.


Those who have already got the pre invite, will not be affected
Those waiting for invites, may find that suddenly they are no longer in the race


----------



## Akuner (Jul 30, 2019)

NB said:


> Those who have already got the pre invite, will not be affected
> Those waiting for invites, may find that suddenly they are no longer in the race


I thought this will be the case. Thank you

Are they anyone in this thread who has received ITA recently for Prog/Dev?

what are the chances?

Thanks.
Ren


----------



## Sam97 (Aug 27, 2019)

hi experts , 
i lodged my 190 in dec 2018 , and after so long i received c.o contact and that was an NJL a couple of days back. c.o says that he had mailed twice to my employer but didnt got any reply, and when i confirmed with my hr , he says that he got no mail from dibp. now c.o is asking for further supporting evidence in support of my claims . am not getting what documents should i submit now. suggest me what to do pls


----------



## Harish Singh (Apr 13, 2017)

nikhilpatel1988 said:


> We got our visa grant on Saturday! Bit surprised but happy.
> 
> Lodged - 20 Nov 2018
> CO- 5 June 2019
> ...


Congratulations to you for your GRANT....
May I know what is your IED?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Sam97 said:


> hi experts ,
> i lodged my 190 in dec 2018 , and after so long i received c.o contact and that was an NJL a couple of days back. c.o says that he had mailed twice to my employer but didnt got any reply, and when i confirmed with my hr , he says that he got no mail from dibp. now c.o is asking for further supporting evidence in support of my claims . am not getting what documents should i submit now. suggest me what to do pls


Consult a reputable MARA agent asap mate. It may be as simple as getting something in writing from the employer in question confirming they did not receive any contact and providing a few more contact options, to having to do more. 

I would recommend My Access Australia.


----------



## maverickz (Aug 31, 2017)

Sam97 said:


> hi experts ,
> i lodged my 190 in dec 2018 , and after so long i received c.o contact and that was an NJL a couple of days back. c.o says that he had mailed twice to my employer but didnt got any reply, and when i confirmed with my hr , he says that he got no mail from dibp. now c.o is asking for further supporting evidence in support of my claims . am not getting what documents should i submit now. suggest me what to do pls


What all documents have you already submitted for employment proof ?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Akuner said:


> Yes, I have received pre-invite and then have submitted my application. Its been 3 weeks. I am waiting for ITA at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am in the same boat, both final invite yet and I asked them over an email too.

No issues due to the point change. 

They asked to keep waiting as it takes up to 6 weeks. 



Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam97 (Aug 27, 2019)

maverickz said:


> Sam97 said:
> 
> 
> > hi experts ,
> ...





Sam97 said:


> I have submitted payslips, referece letters, hike letters , offer letters, bank statements.



I have submitted payslips, referece letters, hike letters , offer letters, bank statements.


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

NB said:


> That’s not the correct way
> You should submit a form 1023 and give the correct answers
> 
> Cheers


Well! I have done the same in my application and everything went fine.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Hey folks

Wanted to see if anyone had any experience in this.

I am working in ANZSCO occupation 224999 (as indicated from my VETASSESS skills assessment). I was offered a new role today, still in the same occupation with the same company, but with a different title and higher salary.

Since it's within the same company and same department (with a minor change in scope but still doing basically the same thing) and a new title, do I need to note this on my EOI? Or since it's the same company and I have access to my current employment contract, can I just say I'm in the same role for EOI purposes?

Definitely want to do the right thing but also don't want to spend another $1000 and 14 weeks on a new VETASSESS skills assessment.


----------



## jj87 (Jun 24, 2017)

nikhilpatel1988 said:


> We got our visa grant on Saturday! Bit surprised but happy.
> 
> Lodged - 20 Nov 2018
> CO- 5 June 2019
> ...


 Can you let me know the process of VAC2. Today i got co contact asking to either submit evidence of spouse English or decision to pay VAC2. I have replied to the email for payment of VAC2. Should i do anything on immi account as well? What is the VAC2 fees to be paid?


----------



## Kavithavenkatesan19 (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi, i have lodged EOI on 7 Nov 2019 with 85 points for NSW state. I got 79+ in PTE and have 1+ year of work experience in NSW as software developer. I want to check 

a) the chances of getting invite before Dec because 5 points will get reduced due to age on Dec 10th.
b) Any other option available to be with 85 points 
c) is it possible to submit EOI for other states. If yes, for 80 points which state i should apply to get the invite at the earliest.

Kindly assist.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kavithavenkatesan19 said:


> Hi, i have lodged EOI on 7 Nov 2019 with 85 points for NSW state. I got 79+ in PTE and have 1+ year of work experience in NSW as software developer. I want to check
> 
> a) the chances of getting invite before Dec because 5 points will get reduced due to age on Dec 10th.
> b) Any other option available to be with 85 points
> ...


Submit for all the states through individual EOIs 
You have nothing to lose
Don’t expect any pre invites though unless you are one lucky person 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jj87 said:


> Can you let me know the process of VAC2. Today i got co contact asking to either submit evidence of spouse English or decision to pay VAC2. I have replied to the email for payment of VAC2. Should i do anything on immi account as well? What is the VAC2 fees to be paid?


It is surprising that you have agreed to pay the vac2 fees without understanding what is it for ?

If your spouse can not prove functional English then you have to pay the vac 2 fees of about 5000 Aud
The CO will send you the link to make the payment
Till then you can do nothing 


Cheers


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

NB said:


> Submit for all the states through individual EOIs
> You have nothing to lose
> Don’t expect any pre invites though unless you are one lucky person
> 
> Cheers


How does one submit individual EOIs for different states? I thought it was "all" or "one". Do you use a different email address?


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

mfh5001 said:


> How does one submit individual EOIs for different states? I thought it was "all" or "one". Do you use a different email address?


You can use same email address for different EOI's


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

bdtomas said:


> You can use same email address for different EOI's


Interesting. I assume this way you can apply for (let's say) Queensland and NSW but not the others.

Wouldn't the Department of Home Affairs see this as potentially trying to game the system?


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

NB said:


> Submit for all the states through individual EOIs
> You have nothing to lose
> Don’t expect any pre invites though unless you are one lucky person
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

I have put 190 and 189 both in same eoi.
I am on 80 points currently for 261312 and not expecting invites anytime soon.

But still should I remove and make separate eoi or leave it the way it is for now?



Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

akhaliac said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have put 190 and 189 both in same eoi.
> I am on 80 points currently for 261312 and not expecting invites anytime soon.
> ...


Most members use separate EOIs for 189 and then one for each state
So just remove 190 from the existing EOI so that the 189 has an earlier date of effect 
File new 190 for each state

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mfh5001 said:


> Interesting. I assume this way you can apply for (let's say) Queensland and NSW but not the others.
> 
> Wouldn't the Department of Home Affairs see this as potentially trying to game the system?


The department in its wisdom is allowing this blatantly 

Cheers


----------



## Hasan866 (Feb 19, 2018)

*Resent PTE Score*

Dear NB, 
i had a 1st CO contact today, he asked to provide the PTE score directly from DIBP, score were there i donno y they asked to send directly ?

I sent the scores from PTE web in under 15 minutes of the email. 

My question is how would they know that i have provided the information, do i have to click somewhere in immiaccount ? i don't see any option.

Secondly, would there be other CO contacts too ? or they just contact once.

thanks in advance
Applied on May 12,2019
CO 18-11-2019 :ranger:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hasan866 said:


> Dear NB,
> i had a 1st CO contact today, he asked to provide the PTE score directly from DIBP, score were there i donno y they asked to send directly ?
> 
> I sent the scores from PTE web in under 15 minutes of the email.
> ...


See if the information provided button is active in the Immiaccount dashboard 
If so press it
Secondly reply to the email you got for sending the score, and confirm that you have sent the scores
Thirdly Upload the email you got from PTEA confirming that the scores have been sent in Immiaccount 
documents 

Many applicants have multiple CO contacts also
Till you get the grant you can never be sure at what stage your application is 

Cheers


----------



## Hasan866 (Feb 19, 2018)

NB said:


> See if the information provided button is active in the Immiaccount dashboard
> If so press it
> Secondly reply to the email you got for sending the score, and confirm that you have sent the scores
> Thirdly Upload the email you got from PTEA confirming that the scores have been sent in Immiaccount
> ...


hoping for a grant after this contact.
thank you very much.:clap2:


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

manu14143 said:


> Good Morning Guys,
> 
> I am happy to announce that we have received the grant for my family of 3.
> 
> ...




Points?


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

Got the grant today for family of 3. Lodged April 14.


----------



## nikhilpatel1988 (May 2, 2018)

Harish Singh said:


> Congratulations to you for your GRANT....
> May I know what is your IED?


Thanks, I am onshore so no IED for me.

Cheers!


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

Looks like they have sidelined my application for some unknown reasons and keep processing other applications. My status is still received.

Can i contact them on 6th December when i complete 8 months?

Thanks
Lodged - 06-Apr
261313 NSW


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Looks like they have sidelined my application for some unknown reasons and keep processing other applications. My status is still received.
> 
> Can i contact them on 6th December when i complete 8 months?
> 
> ...


You can try, but don’t expect any results 

Cheers


----------



## Claire_Ma (Oct 12, 2019)

Family of two is still waiting on grant, lodged on 25/03/2019. I’ve been told to wait patiently ... but I can’t since seeing many April to July grants


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Claire_Ma said:


> Family of two is still waiting on grant, lodged on 25/03/2019. I’ve been told to wait patiently ... but I can’t since seeing many April to July grants


You forgot to mention that some August and September lodgements got grants too. Be patient, you'll receive the golden email in it's own beautiful time.

Cheers


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi Guys, 

I am just curious what is the next update from received. Thanks


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

um.heygau said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am just curious what is the next update from received. Thanks


“Initial assessment“ if CO contact received, following which it will change to "Further Assessment“ after upload of requested info and clicking on the ’i confirm having provided all requested info’ button.

If no CO contact and direct grant, it probably says “granted“ or finalized.


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

Looks like a dry day today .. not a single grant reported anywhere

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nztoaus (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi
I got invitation from victoria for 190 visa. I am in a process of applying for the visa. The issue is that at my birth, my name was registered as Gurpreet Singh but all other documents including schooling, passport, and every other except my birth certificate has my name as gurpreet singh saini. There was no official name change. What should i attach as name change document. 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

nztoaus said:


> Hi
> I got invitation from victoria for 190 visa. I am in a process of applying for the visa. The issue is that at my birth, my name was registered as Gurpreet Singh but all other documents including schooling, passport, and every other except my birth certificate has my name as gurpreet singh saini. There was no official name change. What should i attach as name change document.
> 
> Thanks in Advance


I had a similar issue with my child's birth certificate. So I requested to get the name changed in birth certificate instead of looking for a name change evidence. So if it's possible for you, consider changing the name in birth certificate itself. You may still have to do notary, but better keep a single document rather than two.


----------



## nztoaus (Oct 13, 2018)

The only issue is that i no longer live in India and have been staying outside of from last 11 years. Is there any other way?


----------



## SR_K (Oct 10, 2019)

nztoaus said:


> Hi
> 
> I got invitation from victoria for 190 visa. I am in a process of applying for the visa. The issue is that at my birth, my name was registered as Gurpreet Singh but all other documents including schooling, passport, and every other except my birth certificate has my name as gurpreet singh saini. There was no official name change. What should i attach as name change document.
> 
> ...




If you are from India, you can apply for a birth certificate based on your Passport at local vfs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nztoaus (Oct 13, 2018)

I am no longer indian citizen. Hence the reason why i cannot apply for birth certificate through high commission.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nztoaus said:


> Hi
> I got invitation from victoria for 190 visa. I am in a process of applying for the visa. The issue is that at my birth, my name was registered as Gurpreet Singh but all other documents including schooling, passport, and every other except my birth certificate has my name as gurpreet singh saini. There was no official name change. What should i attach as name change document.
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Make a statutory declaration that both names are yours and get it notarised 
Attach that instead
Moreover, you can avoid giving the birth certificate altogether 
Give your class x marksheet as evidence of birth date

Cheers


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

nztoaus said:


> Hi
> 
> I got invitation from victoria for 190 visa. I am in a process of applying for the visa. The issue is that at my birth, my name was registered as Gurpreet Singh but all other documents including schooling, passport, and every other except my birth certificate has my name as gurpreet singh saini. There was no official name change. What should i attach as name change document.
> 
> ...


Submit High School Marksheet and Passport as evidence for date of birth .. name change in birth certificate will be required when you apply for citizenship. Guess you have plenty of time till then. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Akuner (Jul 30, 2019)

bahlv said:


> I am in the same boat, both final invite yet and I asked them over an email too.
> 
> No issues due to the point change.
> 
> ...


yes, i got pre-invite on the same day and still waiting for final invite.so frustrating. could you please let me know if you receive any update please.

thanks.
Ren


----------



## M71720 (Oct 23, 2019)

Not sure what I can do . Applied on 26 feb 2019. No co contact. Got email 3 weeks ago that my case allocated to co. No other updates. What can I do? Please give ur valuable suggestions. 
Thinking to get 491 nomination. Not sure what to do . 
Thanks


----------



## AR4236 (Aug 14, 2019)

nztoaus said:


> Hi
> I got invitation from victoria for 190 visa. I am in a process of applying for the visa. The issue is that at my birth, my name was registered as Gurpreet Singh but all other documents including schooling, passport, and every other except my birth certificate has my name as gurpreet singh saini. There was no official name change. What should i attach as name change document.
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Gurpreet as NB and FromNCR have mentioned you don't need to upload a birth certificate, passport, and 10th Marksheet should be sufficient.


----------



## Akuner (Jul 30, 2019)

M71720 said:


> Not sure what I can do . Applied on 26 feb 2019. No co contact. Got email 3 weeks ago that my case allocated to co. No other updates. What can I do? Please give ur valuable suggestions.
> Thinking to get 491 nomination. Not sure what to do .
> Thanks


Applied for what? PR if yes, i don't think you have to worry itsjust a matter of being granted. i have got so many friends on the same situation, they are not worried at all.

thanks.


----------



## Panku20 (Oct 10, 2019)

DHA chnagevthe time today
its 9 t0 10 months now
so enjoy your christmas and new year guys .....


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

April and March applicants can expect early next year �� feels like just slipped out of luck.

Lodgement - April 16th


----------



## krishnamurthyraju (Sep 23, 2019)

*Database Administrator	262111*

Hi All,

Could someone please suggest the current pickup points for my occupation "Database Administrator	262111" under 190?
I have 80 points, is there a chance?

Also, Do ACS consider the internship as experience ?

Thanks,
Raju


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

krishnamurthyraju said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could someone please suggest the current pickup points for my occupation "Database Administrator	262111" under 190?
> I have 80 points, is there a chance?
> ...


You have to understand one basic fact that no one can predict a state sponsorship 
The states can invite someone with lesser points then you in the same Anzsco code
So if someone else got the invite doesn’t mean you will get it or vice vera

Cheers


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

11 months and 15 days , still counting....
Lodge 8th of Dec 2018


----------



## Claire_Ma (Oct 12, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> Claire_Ma said:
> 
> 
> > Family of two is still waiting on grant, lodged on 25/03/2019. Iâ€™️ve been told to wait patiently ... but I canâ€™️t since seeing many April to July grants
> ...


I know I need to wait but the process is unpredictable. Sad..... 😞


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Deadpoolll said:


> 11 months and 15 days , still counting....
> Lodge 8th of Dec 2018


Have done any employment verifications on your end ?


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

@Darwinonshore
CO asked for it, I provided every relevant details, nothing so far


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Deadpoolll said:


> @Darwinonshore
> CO asked for it, I provided every relevant details, nothing so far


I applied in December last year as well. Looks like, this wait will never ends.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Darwin onshore said:


> I applied in December last year as well. Looks like, this wait will never ends.


I am also in the same boat, DHA never contacted my employer as well..feedback/phone calls nothing worked. Very disappointing.


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

Which ANESCO CODE?
What is the job...

Which all states you lodged EOI?


----------



## Krh123 (Oct 28, 2019)

darwin onshore said:


> deadpoolll said:
> 
> 
> > @darwinonshore
> ...


anesco?


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

Dear All

I would like to inform that today we got the grant for me and my family. ANZSCO: 261112. IED: 20-NOV-2020.

Is there any group for post grant support to understand the steps after we get the grant?


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Agressive_OZ said:


> Dear All
> 
> I would like to inform that today we got the grant for me and my family. ANZSCO: 261112. IED: 20-NOV-2020.
> 
> Is there any group for post grant support to understand the steps after we get the grant?


Congratulations!


----------



## nn123 (Jan 6, 2019)

Dear all,
Got the grant today for family of 3.We had very less points 65 for SC180 and 75 for 190 .Anzco 261313
Spouse skills were considered only in 190.
Certain agents refused to take our case since we both had turned 40 which reduced our points..But we remained optimistic and gave it a try with the help of an agent who gave us confidence ..Please hang in there.You all will hear the good news shortly
Timelines
EOI 24th Jan 2019
Pre invite 7th Feb 2019
Final invite 14th Feb 2019
Visa lodged 31 Mar 2019
CO contact 14th October 2019 (Spouse PTE score)
Replied 16th October 2019
Visa Grant 20 Nov 2019
Thanks for all the support received from this group.Wish you all a bright future!!!







Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

Agressive_OZ said:


> Dear All
> 
> I would like to inform that today we got the grant for me and my family. ANZSCO: 261112. IED: 20-NOV-2020.
> 
> Is there any group for post grant support to understand the steps after we get the grant?


Congratulations

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

Agressive_OZ said:


> Dear All
> 
> I would like to inform that today we got the grant for me and my family. ANZSCO: 261112. IED: 20-NOV-2020.
> 
> Is there any group for post grant support to understand the steps after we get the grant?


Congratulations, may I know your lodgement date


----------



## sanatvij (Nov 18, 2019)

It appears that for offshore 2613 applicants - Victoria is now the only option. Can anyone confirm ? Are there any other states considering applicants who have never traveled to Australia before ?


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

Agressive_OZ said:


> Dear All
> 
> I would like to inform that today we got the grant for me and my family. ANZSCO: 261112. IED: 20-NOV-2020.
> 
> Is there any group for post grant support to understand the steps after we get the grant?


Congratulations bro

What is lodge date ??

Is it 190 ??

Any Co contact ??

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nn123 said:


> Dear all,
> Got the grant today for family of 3.We had very less points 65 for SC180 and 75 for 190 .Anzco 261313
> Spouse skills were considered only in 190.
> Certain agents refused to take our case since we both had turned 40 which reduced our points..But we remained optimistic and gave it a try with the help of an agent who gave us confidence ..Please hang in there.You all will hear the good news shortly
> ...


Congratulations 

Which state sponsored you ?

Cheers


----------



## nn123 (Jan 6, 2019)

NSW

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

Agressive_OZ said:


> Dear All
> 
> I would like to inform that today we got the grant for me and my family. ANZSCO: 261112. IED: 20-NOV-2020.
> 
> Is there any group for post grant support to understand the steps after we get the grant?


What is lodge date ?

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Hey folks

Wanted to see if anyone had any experience in this.

I am working in ANZSCO occupation 224999 (as indicated from my VETASSESS skills assessment). I was offered a new role today, still in the same occupation with the same company, but with a different title and higher salary.

Since it's within the same company and same department (with a minor change in scope but still doing basically the same thing) and a new title, do I need to note this on my EOI? Or since it's the same company and I have access to my current employment contract, can I just say I'm in the same role for EOI purposes?

Definitely want to do the right thing but also don't want to spend another $1000 and 14 weeks on a new VETASSESS skills assessment.


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

mfh5001 said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Wanted to see if anyone had any experience in this.
> 
> ...


Your skills assessment for experience gained in the past is safe. But I understand any experience gained in your new role will not be recognised by your existing assessment.

I believe you should add the new role to your EOI and untick the box on your new role to say you're not claiming points for that role. If you want your experience in your new role to count, you'll have to get a new skills assessment.


----------



## krishnamurthyraju (Sep 23, 2019)

Thanks NB for the clarification.


----------



## A.A (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi everyone! I have been a silent reader till now and this is my first post. Iam one of the leftover March applicants waiting for the grant. I got a CO contact on 28th Oct asking for my new born's passport and medical letter from GP which I have provided. However, my older daughter is 5 and her passport expires in Dec....I wanted to know from people's experiences about whether the visa is granted in a case or I might get another contact for passport renewal..? I was aware that the passport validity has to be 6 months at the time of application but not sure about the grant..any views or guidance will be much appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## A.A (Nov 20, 2019)

Also we are onshore...so don't have to travel.


----------



## Murphydee (Jan 21, 2019)

A.A said:


> Hi everyone! I have been a silent reader till now and this is my first post. Iam one of the leftover March applicants waiting for the grant. I got a CO contact on 28th Oct asking for my new born's passport and medical letter from GP which I have provided. However, my older daughter is 5 and her passport expires in Dec....I wanted to know from people's experiences about whether the visa is granted in a case or I might get another contact for passport renewal..? I was aware that the passport validity has to be 6 months at the time of application but not sure about the grant..any views or guidance will be much appreciated.
> Thanks!


I might not have the right answer for your question but if I were you, I will apply for the new passport to risk any CO contact knowing fully well the passport has just about a month left on it. Another scenario is if they do not attend to your case till next month, or even if you got a grant today, you still have to do it anyways. so why not apply for a new passport and just upload and update it on the relevant forms.

Cheers


----------



## A.A (Nov 20, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. I might apply for renewal now. I was wondering if I will have to notify the department that I have applied for renewal or I just upload the new passport after it comes..?


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi all,
CO has asked me among other documents to provide police certificate from Belgium, so I got it. My question is do I send it as it is (in French), or should I provide translation too?


----------



## Murphydee (Jan 21, 2019)

A.A said:


> Thanks for the reply. I might apply for renewal now. I was wondering if I will have to notify the department that I have applied for renewal or I just upload the new passport after it comes..?


I would suggest you apply for a renewal and probably fast track it. Then once getting it, upload and update the new one. 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

A.A said:


> Hi everyone! I have been a silent reader till now and this is my first post. Iam one of the leftover March applicants waiting for the grant. I got a CO contact on 28th Oct asking for my new born's passport and medical letter from GP which I have provided. However, my older daughter is 5 and her passport expires in Dec....I wanted to know from people's experiences about whether the visa is granted in a case or I might get another contact for passport renewal..? I was aware that the passport validity has to be 6 months at the time of application but not sure about the grant..any views or guidance will be much appreciated.
> Thanks!


All passports have to be valid for at least 6 months on the date of grant
Renew the passport asap and upload it as soon as you get it

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

A.A said:


> Thanks for the reply. I might apply for renewal now. I was wondering if I will have to notify the department that I have applied for renewal or I just upload the new passport after it comes..?


Nothing to notify when applying for renewal
You have to use the update us link in Immiaccount and enter the new passport number 
and upload the scans once you get it in hand

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi all,
> CO has asked me among other documents to provide police certificate from Belgium, so I got it. My question is do I send it as it is (in French), or should I provide translation too?


All documents in any language other then English have to be translated to English
Its better to get it done through a NAATI approved translator to avoid rejection
Attach both the Original French document and the translation together when uploading

Cheers


----------



## A.A (Nov 20, 2019)

Thanks @Murphydee and @NB
Really appreciate the prompt reply.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

*Direct Grant*

Received the Golden email today. *Direct grant*. Thanks to all members on this forum. Wishing everyone waiting a speedy grant.

Lodged: *23rd September 2019*
Granted: *21st November 2019*


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> Received the Golden email today. *Direct grant*. Thanks to all members on this forum. Wishing everyone waiting a speedy grant.
> 
> Lodged: *23rd September 2019*
> Granted: *21st November 2019*


Hahaha Congrats

8 weeks only


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

A.A said:


> Thanks for the reply. I might apply for renewal now. I was wondering if I will have to notify the department that I have applied for renewal or I just upload the new passport after it comes..?


Child passport comes in 5 days if its same address .. even otherwise as well. Not sure why are you waiting 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

shabaranks said:


> Received the Golden email today. *Direct grant*. Thanks to all members on this forum. Wishing everyone waiting a speedy grant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations .. are you onshore ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

Dear Experts, 

I've replied to the CO contact for Employment Reference Letter with a mail from company HR, which says that they don't provide ERL for PR purposes. I've already provided all the relevant documents (all the payslips, compensation, promotion, deputation, offer letter, form 16, PF, tax filing documents, bank payslips, passport pages showing employment visa etc) supporting my claim.
May I please know if there is any trend to ask for additional documents for employment in such cases? Is there anyone who provided mail from HR and got grant in recent times?
Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

fromncr said:


> Congratulations .. are you onshore ??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Onshore


----------



## tariqur (Apr 22, 2017)

By the grace of God, our family of four received their grants today.

Lodged the visa back on Jan 21st this year, so I'd say 10 months wasn't too bad of a wait  

Huge thanks to all of you on this forum for all the really useful information shared and advice provided. Made the whole process a lot more easier.


----------



## krishnamurthyraju (Sep 23, 2019)

NB said:


> You have to understand one basic fact that no one can predict a state sponsorship
> The states can invite someone with lesser points then you in the same Anzsco code
> So if someone else got the invite doesn’t mean you will get it or vice vera
> 
> Cheers



Hi Newbienz,

Does ACS consider internship exp during 4th year of B.Tech. (atleast for 2years deduction)

Also does partner experience in IT (being a mechanial Bachelors ) will be counted for skill assets for claiming 5points and what was the minimum experience required.
Kindly suggest.

Thanks,
Raju


----------



## Murphydee (Jan 21, 2019)

CO contact 
Got a contact today from CO requesting for my overseas police clearance from my birth country despite providing one that expired as my country only issues 3months and I haven’t been to my country again since I left and since the last police clearance. Getting that done ASAP though.

Lodgement date- May 8, 2019.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Congratulations to all the reported grants. More to come!!


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

*rupesh_oz*

Its ironic, people who lodged last month getting their grants and m waiting for almost 8 months without a single contact.

261313
lodged- 06-Apr


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

krishnamurthyraju said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Does ACS consider internship exp during 4th year of B.Tech. (atleast for 2years deduction)
> 
> ...


Internship during BTech will not be counted for deductions also
Minimum experience to get positive skills assessment would be 6 years
If it’s not possible , Instead claim 5 points for competent English 

Cheers


----------



## VTR (Oct 3, 2018)

Have received the golden mail today for a family of 3, Thank God


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> I've replied to the CO contact for Employment Reference Letter with a mail from company HR, which says that they don't provide ERL for PR purposes. I've already provided all the relevant documents (all the payslips, compensation, promotion, deputation, offer letter, form 16, PF, tax filing documents, bank payslips, passport pages showing employment visa etc) supporting my claim.
> May I please know if there is any trend to ask for additional documents for employment in such cases? Is there anyone who provided mail from HR and got grant in recent times?
> Thank you in advance for your help!


Any views or observations?


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

vipinravi said:


> Have received the golden mail today for a family of 3, Thank God


Congrats and please share your timelines


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

vipinravi said:


> Have received the golden mail today for a family of 3, Thank God


Congrats...Onshore or Offshore..


----------



## VTR (Oct 3, 2018)

bdtomas said:


> Congrats...Onshore or Offshore..


Offshore


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

vipinravi said:


> bdtomas said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats...Onshore or Offshore..
> ...


When did you lodge and which state nominated you


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

Got my grant today 🙂

Thanks everyone for all the help, great community here.

EOI 31/07/2019
Lodged 25/09/2019
Granted 21/11/2019
261312 QLD Offshore


----------



## anubhav20 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi All , 

Today I got an invite for VIC 190 EOI. my EOI details are as below : 

Job Code : 261313 (Software Engineer)
DOE : 16 Nov 2019
EOI 190 : 90 + 5 pts. 
EOI 189 : 90 pts. 

Now I need to update details on Vic website within 14 Days, to move ahead with 190 invite. 
I have few queries : 

1) Should I go for 190 or wait for 189 EOI invite in December 2019 round ?
2) Also I have separate EOI for 189, and if I go for 190 , will it effect my 189 EOI invite in any way ?

Please suggest. Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anubhav20 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Today I got an invite for VIC 190 EOI. my EOI details are as below :
> 
> ...


Don’t start celebrating yet
More then half of the VIC Preinvite get rejected and don’t get converted to final invites
They also take a hell lot of a time in deciding and in cases even exceeds the 12 week timeframe

As your application for 189 and 190 are in different EOIs, 189 will participate in rounds as usual

Cheers


----------



## sonal41 (Nov 21, 2019)

*s57 Natural Justice letter*

Hi Experts, I have lodged my application in januray and Til yesterday i got no CO contact but Today I received s57 Natural Justice letter from C.O saying that adverse information received. C.O is saying that he mailed my organization but didnot received any reply from them, now he is saying me to provide evidences to prove my claim. one mistake done by me is that i have forget to inform them that my current organization has stopped services from past 3 months. but I have spoken with my company's director he says he got mail from DIBP and can support with information and few documents. 
But i dont know what documents should i submit and what justification should i provide to them, please experts need your help, am in a stage that i cant go for mara, I need your suggestions. Please help me


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

sonal41 said:


> Hi Experts, I have lodged my application in januray and Til yesterday i got no CO contact but Today I received s57 Natural Justice letter from C.O saying that adverse information received. C.O is saying that he mailed my organization but didnot received any reply from them, now he is saying me to provide evidences to prove my claim. one mistake done by me is that i have forget to inform them that my current organization has stopped services from past 3 months. but I have spoken with my company's director he says he got mail from DIBP and can support with information and few documents.
> But i dont know what documents should i submit and what justification should i provide to them, please experts need your help, am in a stage that i cant go for mara, I need your suggestions. Please help me


NJL is not a joke and must be taken seriously. You can collect some ideas and suggestions from members here, BUT you need to get a professional advice from a repute MARA agent.

As a suggestion you man try to get copies of the company's official documents such as:
commercial registration
document that proves when the business was shutdown.
tax registration
etc..

from your side, what kinds of documents did you submit as an evidence for this employment?


----------



## sonal41 (Nov 21, 2019)

EAU2452 said:


> NJL is not a joke and must be taken seriously. You can collect some ideas and suggestions from members here, BUT you need to get a professional advice from a repute MARA agent.
> 
> As a suggestion you man try to get copies of the company's official documents such as:
> commercial registration
> ...


Hi, I have submitted Payslips, Bank statements, reference letters ,Hike letters, offer letters n educational documents


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

sonal41 said:


> Hi, I have submitted Payslips, Bank statements, reference letters ,Hike letters, offer letters n educational documents


Try to get TAX documents and employment contract as well


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sonal41 said:


> Hi Experts, I have lodged my application in januray and Til yesterday i got no CO contact but Today I received s57 Natural Justice letter from C.O saying that adverse information received. C.O is saying that he mailed my organization but didnot received any reply from them, now he is saying me to provide evidences to prove my claim. one mistake done by me is that i have forget to inform them that my current organization has stopped services from past 3 months. but I have spoken with my company's director he says he got mail from DIBP and can support with information and few documents.
> But i dont know what documents should i submit and what justification should i provide to them, please experts need your help, am in a stage that i cant go for mara, I need your suggestions. Please help me


If the company got the mail, then why did they not respond ?
Is this your only employment?

Cheers


----------



## asankacm (Nov 22, 2019)

Hi, All , We family of 4 got our direct grant on 21st Nov 2019. EOI on 19th sep 2019, Applied on 24.09.2019. Skill category - primary health organization manager- offshore, PCC and Medicals 03.10.2019. Got the grant in 58 days.


----------



## krishnamurthyraju (Sep 23, 2019)

NB said:


> Internship during BTech will not be counted for deductions also
> Minimum experience to get positive skills assessment would be 6 years
> If it’s not possible , Instead claim 5 points for competent English
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbiez,

Does it mean, as a secondary applicant my spouse needs 6years of experience for skill assessment 5points. 

She also done apprentice with Vizag Steel Plant in her Mechanical field, would it be of any help?



Thanks,
Raju


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

Somebody in the forum had got a NJL because the CO was not able view the past experience on the applicant's LinkedIn profile ! The candidate later responded by removing the privacy settings on his linkedin account to ensure those outside his contact list are able to see the past employment episodes ! Was this a case of incompetence , oversite or a joke on the part of case officer ?


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

NB said:


> sonal41 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Experts, I have lodged my application in januray and Til yesterday i got no CO contact but Today I received s57 Natural Justice letter from C.O saying that adverse information received. C.O is saying that he mailed my organization but didnot received any reply from them, now he is saying me to provide evidences to prove my claim. one mistake done by me is that i have forget to inform them that my current organization has stopped services from past 3 months. but I have spoken with my company's director he says he got mail from DIBP and can support with information and few documents.
> ...


Are they under any obligation to respond ?


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

Gents,
Just an open discussion, there is no condition on my 190 visa, so does it mean i can move and live in other states (which means my 190 = 189)? any impacts on my citizen application later on?


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

ntminhduc90 said:


> Gents,
> Just an open discussion, there is no condition on my 190 visa, so does it mean i can move and live in other states (which means my 190 = 189)? any impacts on my citizen application later on?


Just dont let them know you run away.

Yeah well seems like now they don't enforce that condition as long as you have a permanent address in the sponsored states. 

But if in the future they want to tighten up you may find yourself in trouble as your tax will give you away. 

Just give the state a try and if no luck should ask them to release you first then move on.

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ntminhduc90 said:


> Gents,
> Just an open discussion, there is no condition on my 190 visa, so does it mean i can move and live in other states (which means my 190 = 189)? any impacts on my citizen application later on?


There was never a condition put on the grant letter ever
But you cannot forget that you signed an undertaking to the state that you will live and work for the first 2 years
It’s an enforceable undertaking, should the state want to

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

OP2 said:


> Are they under any obligation to respond ?


If they want to help the applicant
Otherwise they can ignore

But in your case you are saying that company is wanting to help you and hence why did they not respond
Is it an afterthought?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

krishnamurthyraju said:


> Hi Newbiez,
> 
> Does it mean, as a secondary applicant my spouse needs 6years of experience for skill assessment 5points.
> 
> ...


No idea about mechanical engineer assessment 

Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

OP2 said:


> Somebody in the forum had got a NJL because the CO was not able view the past experience on the applicant's LinkedIn profile ! The candidate later responded by removing the privacy settings on his linkedin account to ensure those outside his contact list are able to see the past employment episodes ! Was this a case of incompetence , oversite or a joke on the part of case officer ?


Now that is interesting. Hope the matter gets resolved for the person. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

asankacm said:


> Hi, All , We family of 4 got our direct grant on 21st Nov 2019. EOI on 19th sep 2019, Applied on 24.09.2019. Skill category - primary health organization manager- offshore, PCC and Medicals 03.10.2019. Got the grant in 58 days.


Congratulations. That was quick. Offshore?

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## ntminhduc90 (Jun 24, 2019)

congian911 said:


> Just dont let them know you run away.
> 
> Yeah well seems like now they don't enforce that condition as long as you have a permanent address in the sponsored states.
> 
> ...


Tks mate.
Yes, definitely i will give it a try when i make my 1st entry. One of my friend (on SC189) stayed there for 6 months but had no chance to get even an interview, but he got a good job when he moved to another state. 



NB said:


> There was never a condition put on the grant letter ever
> But you cannot forget that you signed an undertaking to the state that you will live and work for the first 2 years
> It’s an enforceable undertaking, should the state want to
> 
> Cheers


Tks NB.
i understand that we have to keep our commitment but i just want to know the worst case scenario as the industry i am working on is in downturn.


----------



## krishnamurthyraju (Sep 23, 2019)

NB said:


> No idea about mechanical engineer assessment
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbiez,

Could you please clarify the below? 
Does it mean, as a secondary applicant my spouse needs 6years of experience for skill assessment 5points.

I am afraid of my partner skill assessment points. any advice


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ntminhduc90 said:


> Tks mate.
> Yes, definitely i will give it a try when i make my 1st entry. One of my friend (on SC189) stayed there for 6 months but had no chance to get even an interview, but he got a good job when he moved to another state.
> 
> 
> ...


Worst case scenario is that NSW asks DHA to cancel your Pr
I have no knowledge if it has been actually done in any case
Some applicants were issued notice but whether it was followed to the conclusion , I am not aware

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

krishnamurthyraju said:


> Hi Newbiez,
> 
> Could you please clarify the below?
> Does it mean, as a secondary applicant my spouse needs 6years of experience for skill assessment 5points.
> ...


I dont understand what you are asking 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

krishnamurthyraju said:


> Hi Newbiez,
> 
> Could you please clarify the below?
> Does it mean, as a secondary applicant my spouse needs 6years of experience for skill assessment 5points.
> ...


The experience required to get positive skills assessment depends on her education , job, RnR and the annzsco code she is applying under
It can vary from 1 year to 6 years

Cheers


----------



## IBM27 (Nov 22, 2019)

Hi Guys,

Been a silent visitor to this awesome forum for a long time! Got our grant today, visa lodged on Dec 21, 2018, onshore, SA. It has been a loooong wait last couple of months. This forum has been a great platform to get some hope every time we were losing it!

Best of luck to all for their impending grants.

Cheers!


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

You should check the Engineers Australia site for the requirements. But to the best of my knowledge, school experience can form the basis of your career episodes. Strictly speaking post qualification work experience is not expressly required.


----------



## praveensiva (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi Guys 

I have got an invite to apply 190 and I have couple of questions 

1. What is the best way to do medicals. Lodge the visa and then do in 2-3 weeks time ? Or do before lodging it ? 
2. PCC- do I need this to lodge the visa or can I upload PCC after lodging it ? There is a wait time of 1 month for PCC at my place


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

IBM27 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Been a silent visitor to this awesome forum for a long time! Got our grant today, visa lodged on Dec 21, 2018, onshore, SA. It has been a loooong wait last couple of months. This forum has been a great platform to get some hope every time we were losing it!
> 
> ...


Congratulations.. 
I am also waiting for grant from 20 dec 2018. 
Have you got any CO contact during this time ?


----------



## krishnamurthyraju (Sep 23, 2019)

NB said:


> The experience required to get positive skills assessment depends on her education , job, RnR and the annzsco code she is applying under
> It can vary from 1 year to 6 years
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbienz,

To clarify, She did her B.Tech in Mechanical engineering. After that she done apprentice with Vizag Steel Plant, intern exp comes under Mechanical Engineering Technician	312512 STSOL TRA as per the exposure she got.
She also has 2+ years of IT experience as a Web developer.

We are planning to go with her skill assessment assuming it could help us gain 5extra points, but it's unclear whether we have to submit her IT exp / Mechanical as a potential job seeker.

My occupation is "Database administrator" code: 262111 comes under STSOL ACS.

We need your valuable suggestion on this, how to proceed.


----------



## krishnamurthyraju (Sep 23, 2019)

@All,
I request your advice on the above.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

krishnamurthyraju said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> To clarify, She did her B.Tech in Mechanical engineering. After that she done apprentice with Vizag Steel Plant, intern exp comes under Mechanical Engineering Technician	312512 STSOL TRA as per the exposure she got.
> She also has 2+ years of IT experience as a Web developer.
> ...


She cannot get a positive skills assessment from ACS 
I have no idea if she can get it as mechanical engineer

Cheers


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

praveensiva said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have got an invite to apply 190 and I have couple of questions
> 
> ...


1. I would lodge and then seek medicals immediately after. This allows HA to work on your case in parallel while you sort out medicals. Only risk is if your medicals don’t go the plan then you will have already paid for your visa and won’t get that refunded if you need to cancel your application. There may be a lot of 491s coming so I would suggest lodging while 190s are still getting attention.

2. I’m not sure if submitting without PCCs gives you any benefit. The system will warn you that you have not provided evidence for all sections.


----------



## krishnamurthyraju (Sep 23, 2019)

NB said:


> She cannot get a positive skills assessment from ACS
> I have no idea if she can get it as mechanical engineer
> 
> Cheers


I will hold on her skill assessment in that case and seek clarification on her core skill.


----------



## matt8713 (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I have a doubt regarding my submission of documents.

I have applied for the visa and submitted my documents on the 28th Oct. However after submission I realized that there was an error in my name on my PCC. I have rectified the PCC now. 

How do I replace the old PCC which had error with the new PCC on the submission portal(Immi account)?
Do I have to fill any particular form and update DIBP that I have updated the PCC?


----------



## praveensiva (Oct 17, 2019)

mt3467 said:


> praveensiva said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys
> ...


Thank you 

PCC takes a month so thought I can gain some time by lodging now and then submitting PCC in a month.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

krishnamurthyraju said:


> I will hold on her skill assessment in that case and seek clarification on her core skill.


In the meantime get her English test done
If she gets a competent score, you can claim 5 points without skills assessment also

Cheers


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

Looks like you only read advice from NB, cos I already posted above that she can get a positive assessment as a mechanical engineer from Engineers Australia. You just have to take a look at their website and review the guidelines and requirements. Her IT experience won’t count. She’d have to write 3 career episodes detailing her mechanical engineering experience. Doesn’t matter if it was in a school project or during an internship. 
Cheers.


----------



## Hasan866 (Feb 19, 2018)

Dear mates,

After providing the online PTE scores, application status changed from Initial Assessment to Further Assessment.
my question is,
1-does It mean they have checked all the documents and now only checking the requested one ? any detailed explanation would be highly appreciated.
2-Moreover, is it possible to have another co-contact within the same status of "further assessment"
thanks in advance.


----------



## sonal41 (Nov 21, 2019)

*sonal41*



NB said:


> If the company got the mail, then why did they not respond ?
> Is this your only employment?
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB, 

I have worked in one more organization Previously and i have uploaded relevant documents of it. but very recently my second organization has closed services and they missed dibp mails but they are ready to reply to that mail now and will give few documents. but am not getting what documents and justification shall i proceed with now.


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

Hasan866 said:


> Dear mates,
> 
> After providing the online PTE scores, application status changed from Initial Assessment to Further Assessment.
> my question is,
> ...


1. Most probably, Yes 

2.I have seen 2 to 3 CO contacts , It depends.


----------



## tauseefafzal (Nov 2, 2018)

Hasan866 said:


> Dear mates,
> 
> After providing the online PTE scores, application status changed from Initial Assessment to Further Assessment.
> my question is,
> ...


1- Not necessarily. Every CO has different approach and its possible he checked few and reached at the point where he needed a contact.
2- Yes, quite possible. I have seen cases where people got 3 CO contacts. Every case is unique. If you have provided all the supporting docs. then no need to worry.


----------



## tauseefafzal (Nov 2, 2018)

krishnamurthyraju said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> To clarify, She did her B.Tech in Mechanical engineering. After that she done apprentice with Vizag Steel Plant, intern exp comes under Mechanical Engineering Technician	312512 STSOL TRA as per the exposure she got.
> She also has 2+ years of IT experience as a Web developer.
> ...


Simple rule for claiming 5 partner points is
1- Partner's occupation must be in the same list as of the main applicant
2- Partner's skill assessment must be positive
3- Partner's English must be at competent level

Source: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-nominated-190/points-table

It doesn't matter whether skill assessment is done in mechanical/IT, the main thing is skill assessment must be positive and occupation must be on the same list.


----------



## IBM27 (Nov 22, 2019)

Darwin onshore said:


> Congratulations..
> I am also waiting for grant from 20 dec 2018.
> Have you got any CO contact during this time ?



Once, in July, for health check.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sonal41 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I have worked in one more organization Previously and i have uploaded relevant documents of it. but very recently my second organization has closed services and they missed dibp mails but they are ready to reply to that mail now and will give few documents. but am not getting what documents and justification shall i proceed with now.


Which city are you located in ?

Cheers


----------



## praveensiva (Oct 17, 2019)

Can I get my PCC through a 3rd party company ? 

Any previous experiences here guys ? 

This is to get quick turn around time as they have some agreement to have quick turn around. 

Only difference is that the letter would be addressed to the company with my details in it


----------



## May 2018 (May 3, 2019)

Hi friends,
On30 OCt I got s57 natural justice letter and I provided more supporting documents and replied back on 12 November but haven’t heard any thing so far, any idea how long will take after replying from s57 letter ?

My agent has uploaded more documents on my Immi account and the response letter also on Immi account. How case officer come to know that we have replied back for s57 letter?

How to reply back DHA after s57 natural letter by Immi account or email back, my agent said on Immi account but I am still confused 🤷‍♀️ 
please suggest.
Thanks


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

praveensiva said:


> Can I get my PCC through a 3rd party company ?
> 
> Any previous experiences here guys ?
> 
> ...


You should by self and it takes only a day 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

If in case, employment verification is done by DIBP, what is the subject of their email. Do they explain for what purpose they are seeking verification? Do that verify R&R also? I'm asking because I haven't informed my employer that I've applied for PR. Please help with your response.


----------



## praveensiva (Oct 17, 2019)

fromncr said:


> praveensiva said:
> 
> 
> > Can I get my PCC through a 3rd party company ?
> ...


That’s only if you live in India


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

Yes RnR is usually attached. Subject of email would be marked confidential. They would ask if the person who signed the letter is so authorised. If the claims made in the reference letter are what the person does. They would state they’re from global skill migration. They would also ask if the referee has additional things to say. Ps* I know this cos my HR shared the email with me afterwards.


----------



## sharmashobha1205 (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## VTR (Oct 3, 2018)

praveensiva said:


> fromncr said:
> 
> 
> > praveensiva said:
> ...


If you are residing outside India, you can contact the Indian embassy and get the Pcc as they will issue it within a weeks time.


----------



## ankitparas (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi friend,
I have a doubt, i got my ACS evaluated with 261311 code. Will this impact 190 SS for NSW. I read that chances for 261311 is medium but for 261313 it is high.
My points will be 95(yet to give PTE, assuming 20)for 190 visa.

I'm on 457 with the same code. So used the same for ACS.

Any thoughts?


----------



## nztoaus (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi 

Thank you for all of your help. I have lodged 190 visa application today. Just a question, i am in a process of arranging health examinations. Is there any timeframe within which i have to complete health examinations for me and my family?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

nztoaus said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you for all of your help. I have lodged 190 visa application today. Just a question, i am in a process of arranging health examinations. Is there any timeframe within which i have to complete health examinations for me and my family?
> 
> Thanks in advance


No but bear in mind some visas are being granted within 2 months so i’d aim to get them done within 30 ish days if you want to avoid the medicals from delaying a decision.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankitparas said:


> Hi friend,
> I have a doubt, i got my ACS evaluated with 261311 code. Will this impact 190 SS for NSW. I read that chances for 261311 is medium but for 261313 it is high.
> My points will be 95(yet to give PTE, assuming 20)for 190 visa.
> 
> ...


If you get 20 in pte, then you have a good chance of sponsorship from nsw in 261311 also with 95 points 

Cheers


----------



## ankitparas (Oct 4, 2019)

Thanks NB..


----------



## ace911turbo (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I'm new to this forum but has been a silent reader for many days. Just wanted to say thank you in general and wanted to get some inputs on making the best use of the waiting time post lodging 190 (NSW) as am now waiting for pre-invite. For instance, *what needs to be done before getting pre-invite to ensure time is not wasted*. (PCC/Medical etc?)

ANZSCO: 262113 (Systems Administrator/STSOL)
ACS Applied: 15-August-2019
ACS Positive Result : 17-September-2019 (AQF Bachelor Degree with Major in Computing)
PTE (1st attempt): 90-85-90-90
Spouse ACS Positive for 261212 Web Developer(STSOL) and PTE Competitive
EOI 190 NSW SkillSelect submitted: 90 Points on 17- November-2019
Pre-Invite : Waiting:fingerscrossed:

Thanks!


----------



## sreekanthpart (May 23, 2015)

*Doubt regarding cut off for NSW under occupation 261311*

Hi Guys, 

What was the recent cut off for NSW under the occupation 261311. I have 75 points for 190 subclass and trying for PTE to get 79+ which can boost my score to 85 points. But I would like to know if 75 points is enough to get NSW state nomination 190 visa?

Thanks in advance guys for your time.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi all, 
I'm asking this on behalf of a friend. His police check in China is due to expire soon. He was born in Hongkong and has been living in China for 2 years (2012-2013) before he moved to Australia for his Master Degree in Engineering. He applied for his 190 visa in March 2019 and he is still waiting for CO contact. Due to some complexities in his political background, he is afraid that he can't re-apply for his police check in China now. 
Would it be a problem if someone failed to obtain a police check in a foreign country?


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

vyrarchz said:


> Hi all,
> I'm asking this on behalf of a friend. His police check in China is due to expire soon. He was born in Hongkong and has been living in China for 2 years (2012-2013) before he moved to Australia for his Master Degree in Engineering. He applied for his 190 visa in March 2019 and he is still waiting for CO contact. Due to some complexities in his political background, he is afraid that he can't re-apply for his police check in China now.
> Would it be a problem if someone failed to obtain a police check in a foreign country?


I think he should still be able to apply via the embassies. Then only option left would be to wait for the CO contact, along with - getting in touch with a reputable MARA agent. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vyrarchz said:


> Hi all,
> I'm asking this on behalf of a friend. His police check in China is due to expire soon. He was born in Hongkong and has been living in China for 2 years (2012-2013) before he moved to Australia for his Master Degree in Engineering. He applied for his 190 visa in March 2019 and he is still waiting for CO contact. Due to some complexities in his political background, he is afraid that he can't re-apply for his police check in China now.
> Would it be a problem if someone failed to obtain a police check in a foreign country?


He may not be required to submit a fresh PCC in all likelihood
No use worrying at this stage

Cheers


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

vyrarchz said:


> Hi all,
> I'm asking this on behalf of a friend. His police check in China is due to expire soon. He was born in Hongkong and has been living in China for 2 years (2012-2013) before he moved to Australia for his Master Degree in Engineering. He applied for his 190 visa in March 2019 and he is still waiting for CO contact. Due to some complexities in his political background, he is afraid that he can't re-apply for his police check in China now.
> Would it be a problem if someone failed to obtain a police check in a foreign country?


It means there are still people left from March/ April without any Contact.
Looks like i am not the only one. 

thanks
261313 NSW 
Lodged - 06-Apr


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

Sorry to ask same question quite a few times, but asking because couldn't get response so far.

Dear Experts,

I've replied to the CO contact for Employment Reference Letter with a mail from company HR, which says that they don't provide ERL for PR purposes. I've already provided all the relevant documents (all the payslips, compensation, promotion, deputation, offer letter, form 16, PF, tax filing documents, bank payslips, passport pages showing employment visa etc) supporting my claim.
May I please know if there is any trend to ask for additional documents for employment in such cases? Is there anyone who provided mail from HR and got grant in recent times?
Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dineshsshinkar said:


> Sorry to ask same question quite a few times, but asking because couldn't get response so far.
> 
> Dear Experts,
> 
> ...


Each case is unique and cannot be juxtaposed on someone elses case
It depends on the CO now on what step to take next

Prima facia you have very strong evidence, so the CO should be convinced but You will have to wait patiently for the grant or CO Contact

Cheers


----------



## maverickz (Aug 31, 2017)

Finally !! Got the direct grant today after almost 8 months of wait. The wait wasn't that painful as I was already onshore. Thank you all for the support. This forum was super helpful throughout the whole process. 


Occupation: Software Engineer
Age: 25
Education: 15
PTE: 20
Experience: 5
Partner Skills : 5
Total: 70+5 (NSW)

Visa Lodged: 28/03/2019
Grant::25/11/2019 (DG)


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> It means there are still people left from March/ April without any Contact.
> Looks like i am not the only one.
> 
> thanks
> ...


My friend is worried that his police check could be an issue and it may prolong his visa assessment time. 
Just because he has been living in 3 different countries since he was born - 20 years in Hongkong, 2 years in China, 1 year in Singapore and 4-5 years in australia. 
Additionally, his experience included 3-4 different companies from China, Singapore and Australia.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

NB said:


> Each case is unique and cannot be juxtaposed on someone elses case
> It depends on the CO now on what step to take next
> 
> Prima facia you have very strong evidence, so the CO should be convinced but You will have to wait patiently for the grant or CO Contact
> ...


Thank you NB. My friend submitted his visa application a while ago. He's just afraid if his China police check will expire before the grant date.


----------



## 2totango (Jun 19, 2018)

maverickz said:


> Finally !! Got the direct grant today after almost 8 months of wait. The wait wasn't that painful as I was already onshore. Thank you all for the support. This forum was super helpful throughout the whole process.
> 
> 
> Occupation: Software Engineer
> ...


congratulations!!


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> vyrarchz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Approximatly 20 applicants are waiting from April month as per immitracker. 

Lodgement Date - 16th April


----------



## Panku20 (Oct 10, 2019)

hi 
just need some advice
i was on 457 and lodge 190 in july and my 457 expired this month and now on BVA and working for the company from whom i got job offer 
is there any condition or any risk if i will leave the current job who gave me job for victoria nomination as they are in regional area so nothing much here and no scope in future and move somewhere else
there is no condition in my agreement with employer

please advice


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Panku20 said:


> hi
> just need some advice
> i was on 457 and lodge 190 in july and my 457 expired this month and now on BVA and working for the company from whom i got job offer
> is there any condition or any risk if i will leave the current job who gave me job for victoria nomination as they are in regional area so nothing much here and no scope in future and move somewhere else
> ...


There may be an employment verification 
So even if you resign, make sure that you don’t leave on a sour note
The company can bad mouth you, In case of employment verification 

Cheers


----------



## Panku20 (Oct 10, 2019)

hi @ nb 
thanks
but i was not on 457 with them i just moved here but definitely i will leave nicely and by giving proper notice
and do we need to update our current job to immi as on BVA
and do we need to work in nominted occupation on 190?


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

One invite with date Nov 21 is showing in immitracker for 312311. Was expecting huge number this weekend. :\


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Panku20 said:


> hi @ nb
> thanks
> but i was not on 457 with them i just moved here but definitely i will leave nicely and by giving proper notice
> and do we need to update our current job to immi as on BVA
> and do we need to work in nominted occupation on 190?


You should use the update us link in Immiaccount and give your new employment details 

What you do after you get the final invite, is your decision as long as you do not violate your existing visa conditions 

Cheers


----------



## Panku20 (Oct 10, 2019)

NB said:


> Panku20 said:
> 
> 
> > hi @ nb
> ...


thanks nb 🙏


----------



## coolrt (Jan 5, 2019)

*Change in occupation code*

Dear All,
Is it allowed/advisable to file same state 190 EOI with multiple/change in occupation code.
For ex. currently I have filed my EOI for software engineer under NSW, however it has an additional criteria of being onshore and 1 year completion in NSW. What if I now plan to apply under Web Developer - 261212 which doesn't have this additional criteria?
Pls. advise.


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

coolrt said:


> Dear All,
> Is it allowed/advisable to file same state 190 EOI with multiple/change in occupation code.
> For ex. currently I have filed my EOI for software engineer under NSW, however it has an additional criteria of being onshore and 1 year completion in NSW. What if I now plan to apply under Web Developer - 261212 which doesn't have this additional criteria?
> Pls. advise.


You are allowed to submit multiple eoi's at the same time for different anzsco code. But make sure you will get a postive assessment from assessing authority.

For example, i am assuming you will be getting your occupation assessed by ACS, if yes, your existing documents will remain in acs application which you have submitted for previous assessment. So if you think your existing documents(for existing employment) are sufficient to get positive assessment or any new documents are submitting is not contradicting to your existing documents you have submitted then you are good. 

I have got my reassessment done from 261311 to 261312, but it is straight forward as 261311 and 12 are related occupations and roles and responsibilities are same. 

ANZSCO [ Self & Partner ]: 261312
Points: Age(30) + Edu(15) + PTE(20) + Overseas Exp(5) + Aus Exp(5) + Partner Skills(10)+NAATI CCL(5)
189 : 90 07-Nov-2019
190 : 90+5 NSW 07-Nov-2019


----------



## Claire_Ma (Oct 12, 2019)

hi guy, my wait is over now!! Revived direct grant as a family of two today. Lodged on 25/03. Chef Vic 65+5


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Claire_Ma said:


> hi guy, my wait is over now!! Revived direct grant as a family of two today. Lodged on 25/03. Chef Vic 65+5


Congrats Claire.


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi All,

I got my GOLDEN EMAIL on 22nd Nov. Visa lodged for NSW on Jun 19th, Medicals on 15th July. 
ICT - Business Analyst code. IED : 22 Nov 2020. 

Thanks to each and everyone in this forum and very special thanks to NB. You are really amazing and must be God's favorite child. You deserve all the happiness you wish for.


----------



## faisalali10 (Nov 15, 2018)

Dears,

I got my grant today  we are a family of three, IED one Year.

FYI, I responded back by getting a letter from my embassy to support my affidavit and I uploaded one more supporting document to show the different family name spelling.

Thanks NB and everyone for your usual support. This forum has been a great help.



faisalali10 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I got co contact
> Lodgment date 3th May
> ...


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi All,

i lodged on 05-Feb-19, no response yet, no CO and no DG ............ i checked from my previous employers and they confirmed nobody send my job verification to them, waiting time limit had been ended i had sent them 02 feedback (one suggestion one complaint) no response......... what should i do ??? as normally time lapsing activity is job verification and they did not started yet.....!!!

Regards/


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahir01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i lodged on 05-Feb-19, no response yet, no CO and no DG ............ i checked from my previous employers and they confirmed nobody send my job verification to them, waiting time limit had been ended i had sent them 02 feedback (one suggestion one complaint) no response......... what should i do ??? as normally time lapsing activity is job verification and they did not started yet.....!!!
> 
> Regards/


Employment verification is only a small part of the entire checks
You have done what you could
You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## real_ashwin (Nov 20, 2019)

I am so happy to share with you the good news that my visa grant came through on the 21/11/2019 (i just found out today lol, yes agent somehow missed it). I just wanted to say that so many of you provided valuable info on this lovely forum and I am very grateful to you all. Thank you all so much.

I have been a stalker on this forum since i applied for my visa. I went through an agent from Dubai named Stratix. Here are my details:


ANZSCO Code:*261112: Systems Analyst
ACS Skill Assessment: 21/12/2018 (submitted 27/10/2018)
Points for 190= 80: Age 37+
EOI-190 (Victoria): 05/03/2019* (no invite)
EOI-190 (NSW): 05/03/2019
NSW Pre-invite: 14/03/2019
Visa Lodged: 01/06/2019
PCC & Medicals: 14/06/2019**
Request for further info from DIBP - 02/11/2019
Provided further info from DIBP -* 14/11/2019*
Grant: 21/11/2019 :clap2:
IED: 21/11/2020*


----------



## real_ashwin (Nov 20, 2019)

Forgot to mention I am offshore + family of 4


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

Lots of Congratulations Ashwin ... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

Can you share what was the CO contact for and artefacts provided .. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## real_ashwin (Nov 20, 2019)

fromncr said:


> Can you share what was the CO contact for and artefacts provided ..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Sorry i could not reply to your message on mymmitracker as i am not a premium member there hence cannot send messages.

The CO contact was for multiple things
1) PCC for spouse (from India) - for just 2 years spent in India for the last 10 years.
2) Proof of English - This is the one thing my agent should have told me earlier. If your spouse does not do the PTE or similar test you need to provide proof that the college or uni they completed their graduate/postgraduate course was completed entirely in english.
3) one child signed health undertaking letter (Form 815) - My eldest had tested positive for latent TB. No scars or anything found via xray.


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

real_ashwin said:


> Sorry i could not reply to your message on mymmitracker as i am not a premium member there hence cannot send messages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ashwin ... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi All,

I want to let you know that i have received the visa grant. I had lodged it on may24(approx). I received grant today. My IED is 1 year from today


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

@NB and @PreetyIsotonic A special shoutout and thanks to these 2 guys for making this journey possible. This journey was not without its ups and downs and not short of an interesting tale to tell.


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

nikag said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to let you know that i have received the visa grant. I had lodged it on may24(approx). I received grant today. My IED is 1 year from today


Congratulations!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Parry13 (Nov 25, 2019)

Hii guys i am silent viewer but now need your help my case officer asked to me send functional english for partner but we are paying VAc 2 so i ordered invoice do you guys how long immigration gonna take for sending invoice.
Thanks


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi all, 
Is there any of you guy who got a contact from Jody - Case Officer?
How long will it take for her to respond?


----------



## coolrt (Jan 5, 2019)

gopiit04 said:


> You are allowed to submit multiple eoi's at the same time for different anzsco code. But make sure you will get a postive assessment from assessing authority.
> 
> For example, i am assuming you will be getting your occupation assessed by ACS, if yes, your existing documents will remain in acs application which you have submitted for previous assessment. So if you think your existing documents(for existing employment) are sufficient to get positive assessment or any new documents are submitting is not contradicting to your existing documents you have submitted then you are good.
> 
> ...


Thanks gopiit04.
Anyone, pls. revert if you have seen any case of positive assessment in both occupations with same docs from ACS - Software Engineer and Web Developer.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

vyrarchz said:


> Hi all,
> Is there any of you guy who got a contact from Jody - Case Officer?
> How long will it take for her to respond?


Response time calculation for any CO is not possible as sometimes internal case handovers happen and applicants receive grants from other COs.


----------



## falcon77 (Sep 19, 2019)

um.heygau said:


> Approximatly 20 applicants are waiting from April month as per immitracker.
> 
> Lodgement Date - 16th April


Yeah, that's frustrating. Hoping that we get our grants before the CO folks go on vacation.



Lodgment - 10th April


----------



## akhil1986_ (Sep 13, 2019)

falcon77 said:


> um.heygau said:
> 
> 
> > Approximatly 20 applicants are waiting from April month as per immitracker.
> ...


Any idea how many waiting from march ...


----------



## haseefforum (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi All,
I got a CO asking for Polio Vaccination Certificate as I visited back home twice in oast 5 years totalling >28 days. Question is, how do i get the polio vaccination certificate? Can i get it here in Sydney as I am on shore?


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

haseefforum said:


> Hi All,
> I got a CO asking for Polio Vaccination Certificate as I visited back home twice in oast 5 years totalling >28 days. Question is, how do i get the polio vaccination certificate? Can i get it here in Sydney as I am on shore?


I don't think your visit to your home country in the last 5 years has to do with CO as polio vaccination is done during the initial years after birth. 
Do you have a vaccination record from your childhood? If not, then contact your local physician back in your country of birth and send it to CO.

Usually, during the time of your visa medicals, clinic do ask for this basic vaccination record to be included.


----------



## nsakhare (Nov 20, 2018)

tnk009 said:


> I don't think your visit to your home country in the last 5 years has to do with CO as polio vaccination is done during the initial years after birth.
> Do you have a vaccination record from your childhood? If not, then contact your local physician back in your country of birth and send it to CO.
> 
> Usually, during the time of your visa medicals, clinic do ask for this basic vaccination record to be included.


If you have visited any medical centre and done vaccination for your baby they may have already maintained a record for your baby.
If you have applied for Medicare for your baby then you will get all vaccination history in the Medicare app only which are linked by the doctors here.

If you haven't done this then your baby's Indian vaccination record is enough.


----------



## ShayKay (Nov 26, 2019)

*Adding fiance as dependent to 190 visa application*

Hi everyone,

I need some guidance for my visa application.

I applied for my 190 visa in April 2019. I had put my relationship status as engaged as I will get married in Dec 2019. We do not currently live together (I am Melb based whereas she is Sydney based) but will move in after the wedding. We have been in a long distance relationship for 5 years with the last 2 years as engaged.

I recently received additional request from the CO, so I have 28 days to respond to that. I am hoping to add my fiance through 1436 so that we can get the visa at the same time.

I want to get clarifications for the following points:
1) Is there a way to put the visa processing on hold till my wedding to include her as my spouse instead?
2) Is being engaged enough for her to get recognized as a dependent and get the visa with me?
3) If I add her and the evidence is deemed to not be enough, will I be rejected as the primary applicant or just be asked to remove her?
4) If I add her as my fiance, will I be able to update status after my wedding if the visa has not been granted?
5) After uploading 1436 and paying the fee how long will I be given to get her medicals done? Is the processing of the visa paused until we submit medicals?

Looking for your guidance!

Thanks!


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

haseefforum said:


> Hi All,
> I got a CO asking for Polio Vaccination Certificate as I visited back home twice in oast 5 years totalling >28 days. Question is, how do i get the polio vaccination certificate? Can i get it here in Sydney as I am on shore?


Getting it anywhere except PK would be somewhat tough as majority countries don't have any issue so vaccine is bit difficult to find and needs to be pre arranged. You can call some hospital and clinics to inquire. Check immi tracker or past posts to see how people resolved it previously when asked about this. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

ShayKay said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can always go for court marriage and submit the marriage certificate for avoiding and hassles later. Original marriage date can happen as planned. It will save lots of headache later.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

haseefforum said:


> Hi All,
> I got a CO asking for Polio Vaccination Certificate as I visited back home twice in oast 5 years totalling >28 days. Question is, how do i get the polio vaccination certificate? Can i get it here in Sydney as I am on shore?


You should be able to get polio certificate from your local GP. 

Just go-to your GP and ask them to give you polio vaccination (one shot only). The doc will give you prescription and then you buy the vaccine (IPOL) from a pharmacy. Go back to the clinic and they will give you the shot and a letter stating that Polio vaccine has been given to you. 

I did the same here in Brisbane.

Cheers


----------



## chettis (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi Guys, 
Got a CO contact today to update the overseas education documents and my son's birth certificate. 
These documents already uploaded. 
I'm going to upload them again, but need clarification in which section I should be uploading these documents?

Cheers, 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chettis said:


> Hi Guys,
> Got a CO contact today to update the overseas education documents and my son's birth certificate.
> These documents already uploaded.
> I'm going to upload them again, but need clarification in which section I should be uploading these documents?
> ...


In the correct section only
Better to make a fresh copy and upload in case the previous file was corrupted 

Press the ip button after you have uploaded if it is activated 

Cheers


----------



## Silas91 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi All, 

Thanks for all who contribute to this forum. 
I have just received another CO contact about "It has been noted that you have been referred to in multiple documents as "Silas". Please provide comment and evidence of name change if applicable."
As in the Chinese community, it is common to have an English name for social communication and communicate with foreigners. All my official documents have not included this name. May I know how to tell CO that this name is only for social communication?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Silas91 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all who contribute to this forum.
> I have just received another CO contact about "It has been noted that you have been referred to in multiple documents as "Silas". Please provide comment and evidence of name change if applicable."
> As in the Chinese community, it is common to have an English name for social communication and communicate with foreigners. All my official documents have not included this name. May I know how to tell CO that this name is only for social communication?


Are you referred to in the same way at your work place too? In that case, you may ask your HR to provide you a letter confirming that you use an English name for casual communication (assuming you use this name at work, however your actual name is recorded for official purposes) and then use the same to let CO know.

If you don't have such an option, maybe you can just leave a comment explaining that you have not changed your name officially, however, you do have an English name for easy communication.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Silas91 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for all who contribute to this forum.
> I have just received another CO contact about "It has been noted that you have been referred to in multiple documents as "Silas". Please provide comment and evidence of name change if applicable."
> As in the Chinese community, it is common to have an English name for social communication and communicate with foreigners. All my official documents have not included this name. May I know how to tell CO that this name is only for social communication?


You should have declared Silas whenever asked in the application and forms if you are known by any other name
That’s the reason that question has been put 
Consult a Mara agent and draft a good reply

Cheers


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

10 more days, then it's gonna be officially 1 year of wait for me, how are you doing "Darwinonshore" ??


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Deadpoolll said:


> 10 more days, then it's gonna be officially 1 year of wait for me, how are you doing "Darwinonshore" ??


14 days for me..funny situation


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Deadpoolll said:


> 10 more days, then it's gonna be officially 1 year of wait for me, how are you doing "Darwinonshore" ??


Still waiting.... 23 more and it will be one year for me as well...


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Darwin onshore said:


> Still waiting.... 23 more and it will be one year for me as well...


now they have stopped replying on feedback email too..haha


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> Darwin onshore said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting.... 23 more and it will be one year for me as well...
> ...


Su- Shri I have no words ....honestly 😞


----------



## Silas91 (Sep 19, 2017)

NB said:


> You should have declared Silas whenever asked in the application and forms if you are known by any other name
> That’s the reason that question has been put
> Consult a Mara agent and draft a good reply
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB, 
I will draft a reply and let my agent knows. As in Chinese culture, we have an English nickname.

Fortunately, the CO didnt ask any complicated questions. He required the Police check, health check and this question only.


----------



## M71720 (Oct 23, 2019)

I am waiting from 26th feb 2019. 
Heath assessment on 09 March 2019.
Received email from CO on 28 oct 2019 for commencement of assessment . Any idea how long I have to wait?
Thanks


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

M71720 said:


> I am waiting from 26th feb 2019.
> 
> Heath assessment on 09 March 2019.
> 
> ...


You should get it .

What is status in immi account ?

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Waiting from 26 May. Everything is submitted when lodged and still received status.


----------



## M71720 (Oct 23, 2019)

anhad18 said:


> M71720 said:
> 
> 
> > I am waiting from 26th feb 2019.
> ...



Status is received .


----------



## Kenochie (Oct 17, 2017)

Loverboyns said:


> Waiting from 26 May. Everything is submitted when lodged and still received status.


I have submitted and been waiting since the 26th of March 2019 on 190NSW. Still on received status


----------



## flyingkite (Jul 17, 2017)

Deal all,

Anyone know how to notify when I uploaded more documents after application in received status? There is an Update details link in ImmiAccount, and then some links in that page as following, I updated my PCC, so which one to choose? Thanks.

Update details
​
You can provide updated information to the department using the links below.
Appointment or withdrawal of an authorised recipient (including migration agent)
Change of address details
Change of email address details
Change of passport details
Notification of changes in circumstances
Notification of incorrect answer(s)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

flyingkite said:


> Deal all,
> 
> Anyone know how to notify when I uploaded more documents after application in received status? There is an Update details link in ImmiAccount, and then some links in that page as following, I updated my PCC, so which one to choose? Thanks.
> 
> ...


There is nothing to update in uploading a fresh validity pcc
You have uploaded it and that the end
You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Silas91 (Sep 19, 2017)

CO requested my wife to submit the AFP clearance National Police Check due she has spent a couple of years in Australia. May I know usually how long it will take until the AFP mail us the report? Upon receiving the report, we then need to scan it and submit back to the CO online, correct? Do you guys have such experience? Is it likely that we could get it done within 28 days (Yes, we already have requested the report tonight)? Thanks for the help.


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

Silas91 said:


> CO requested my wife to submit the AFP clearance National Police Check due she has spent a couple of years in Australia. May I know usually how long it will take until the AFP mail us the report? Upon receiving the report, we then need to scan it and submit back to the CO online, correct? Do you guys have such experience? Is it likely that we could get it done within 28 days (Yes, we already have requested the report tonight)? Thanks for the help.


1 day after submitting they sent me this information: 


> We are pleased to confirm that your National Police Check (NPC) has been completed and your certificate will be dispatched the next business day via Australia Post service to your nominated mailing address.
> 
> Please note that current postage times are 3-7 working days within Australia and 10-20 working days for international post.
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Silas91 said:


> CO requested my wife to submit the AFP clearance National Police Check due she has spent a couple of years in Australia. May I know usually how long it will take until the AFP mail us the report? Upon receiving the report, we then need to scan it and submit back to the CO online, correct? Do you guys have such experience? Is it likely that we could get it done within 28 days (Yes, we already have requested the report tonight)? Thanks for the help.


If you do not get the afp pcc in time, you can attach the application evidence in an email to the co and request for extension of time

Cheers


----------



## Murphydee (Jan 21, 2019)

nacalen said:


> Silas91 said:
> 
> 
> > CO requested my wife to submit the AFP clearance National Police Check due she has spent a couple of years in Australia. May I know usually how long it will take until the AFP mail us the report? Upon receiving the report, we then need to scan it and submit back to the CO online, correct? Do you guys have such experience? Is it likely that we could get it done within 28 days (Yes, we already have requested the report tonight)? Thanks for the help.
> ...


If you’re onshore, you get it max 5days. If offshore, I will not know but just follow NB’s advice.


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

Guys, I'm so happy to report that I received the golden email today. The wait is over as I've received my early birthday and Christmas gift. 
Timeline: Registered nurse NEC, positive assessment 15/05, EOI/VIC application 20/5, VIC state nomination 21/06, Lodged 24/06, onshore. Direct grant 😄 28/06. IED 28/06/2020 as I'm overseas on holidays at the moment.
I am very grateful to everyone here. All suggestions here helped me achieve a direct grant. @NB and @prettylsonic. You guys were awesome at responding to my numerous queries during the application time.
I wish everyone still waiting a speedy grant before the Christmas holidays 😉. You are next in line.


----------



## drfeelgood (Nov 27, 2019)

I have provided all documents and got cleared in my medical exams for a Tasmania 190 visa.

Do you guys know how long it would take now for the visa to be granted once all steps have been completed? A friend of mine got it in 4 working days but she has been granted a different PR that was employer sponsored, so she had a migration agent etc whereas I didn't for mine as it was an individual application.

Super anxious.

Thanks


----------



## thib (Dec 6, 2017)

Anyone waiting on grant from jan ? Updating that i still got” received” status 😞


----------



## thib (Dec 6, 2017)

drfeelgood said:


> I have provided all documents and got cleared in my medical exams for a Tasmania 190 visa.
> 
> Do you guys know how long it would take now for the visa to be granted once all steps have been completed? A friend of mine got it in 4 working days but she has been granted a different PR that was employer sponsored, so she had a migration agent etc whereas I didn't for mine as it was an individual application.
> 
> ...



I also submitted for employer working 6 months for tas 190 , got invitation then submitted visa on 15/1/2019 and still haven’t got the visa yet my application status still “ Received “ no idea as i saw some ppls got their granted who submitted on feb or even march 😞


----------



## Chinny50 (Oct 10, 2018)

thib said:


> I also submitted for employer working 6 months for tas 190 , got invitation then submitted visa on 15/1/2019 and still haven’t got the visa yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can imagine how frustrating the long wait must be for you.
I would drop in a feedback if I was in your shoes. No guarantee of results but still worth mentioning that you've passed the processing timeline. 
Best of luck


----------



## thib (Dec 6, 2017)

Chinny50 said:


> thib said:
> 
> 
> > I also submitted for employer working 6 months for tas 190 , got invitation then submitted visa on 15/1/2019 and still haven’t got the visa yet
> ...


Thanks for ur advice, i sent the feedback to GFU already and still waiting their reply. Its really stress as i saw immitracker that almost ppls got their visa when submitted on jan

Otherwise, is anyone know about the english expire while visa under processing? My Cambridge test will be e expires on 11/2020 

Do i need to resit the test if my visa hasnt grant ? 

Thanks 😊


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

I have a question regarding the PCC, I just applied for the pcc and should I wait until I get the report then lodge applications or can I lodge the application and then upload my pcc. 

Thanks I’m advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

marzipan said:


> I have a question regarding the PCC, I just applied for the pcc and should I wait until I get the report then lodge applications or can I lodge the application and then upload my pcc.
> 
> Thanks I’m advance!
> 
> ...


You can go ahead and lodge your application. Attach the PCC receipt in the character section for now. Once you receive the PCC, then upload it asap.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thib said:


> Thanks for ur advice, i sent the feedback to GFU already and still waiting their reply. Its really stress as i saw immitracker that almost ppls got their visa when submitted on jan
> 
> Otherwise, is anyone know about the english expire while visa under processing? My Cambridge test will be e expires on 11/2020
> 
> ...


Your test score has to be valid only till the date of invite 
Even if it expires midway, no problem

Cheers


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> You can go ahead and lodge your application. Attach the PCC receipt in the character section for now. Once you receive the PCC, then upload it asap.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Cheers! That’s very helpful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anubhav20 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hello People , 

I got an invite for VIC 190 EOI (Job Code = 261313 = Software Engineer) , and need to submit documents. 
I had below docs, and need to submit 'Resume'. 

Declaration Form 
PTE exam result 
Skill Assessment result 
Passport Copy 

Can anyone provide me a 'Resume Format' or any pointers will do. 
If anyone who have already applied for 190 VIC. 



Thanks


----------



## thib (Dec 6, 2017)

NB said:


> thib said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for ur advice, i sent the feedback to GFU already and still waiting their reply. Its really stress as i saw immitracker that almost ppls got their visa when submitted on jan
> ...


Thank you for the information , so that means i dont need to re take english test if it event exp while under waiting visa processing . is there any situation that co may need me to resit the test if it exp while visa under processing? 
I read online some cases that co require redo english test When it exp while under visa processing step. 

Thank you 😊


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thib said:


> Thank you for the information , so that means i dont need to re take english test if it event exp while under waiting visa processing . is there any situation that co may need me to resit the test if it exp while visa under processing?
> I read online some cases that co require redo english test When it exp while under visa processing step.
> 
> Thank you 😊


That is only for functional English score
Scores used to claim points, don’t need to be re done even if they expire midway 

Cheers


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

anubhav20 said:


> Hello People ,
> 
> I got an invite for VIC 190 EOI (Job Code = 261313 = Software Engineer) , and need to submit documents.
> I had below docs, and need to submit 'Resume'.
> ...


Hope this helps!

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190


----------



## pra7eek (May 28, 2019)

Everyone, 

Just noticed that the PCC needs to be translated to english (Spanish to English), and my agent didn't even bother to check and tell me. 

Could anyone please suggest a NAATI accredited translation service in India? I contacted JILT and they're charging ₹900 for a single page! (I never used these services so never knew they are this expensive). 

Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-C900F using Tapatalk


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

pra7eek said:


> Everyone,
> 
> Just noticed that the PCC needs to be translated to english (Spanish to English), and my agent didn't even bother to check and tell me.
> 
> ...


Most of the Naati certified translators do their work online. You can use "Opal translators", they are quite reasonable and quick. I got my document translated within 2 business days.

Edit: I only paid for online copy because hard copy would have been useless to me.

Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## abhiaus (Jul 6, 2018)

thib said:


> Anyone waiting on grant from jan ? Updating that i still got” received” status 😞


Me too..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## nishuk (May 8, 2019)

Hi NB and all experts,

I have lodged my 190 NSW visa today. How much time approximately is it taking for Visa grant in priority skills. Will accordingly plan to get the medicals done. Pls suggest.

Mine is a priority skills assessed by AIM Managers and Leaders. Got Invite within 3 days from NSW stating priority skill.


----------



## pra7eek (May 28, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> Most of the Naati certified translators do their work online. You can use "Opal translators", they are quite reasonable and quick. I got my document translated within 2 business days.
> 
> Edit: I only paid for online copy because hard copy would have been useless to me.
> 
> ...


Thanks hamza-93. Just sent them a request for quotation.  I'll too go for the softcopy. 

Sent from my SM-C900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Akuner (Jul 30, 2019)

Hi Guys

could you please advise me of required documents to apply for nsw 190 visa?

thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Akuner said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> could you please advise me of required documents to apply for nsw 190 visa?
> 
> thanks.


Have you got the pre invite ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nishuk said:


> Hi NB and all experts,
> 
> I have lodged my 190 NSW visa today. How much time approximately is it taking for Visa grant in priority skills. Will accordingly plan to get the medicals done. Pls suggest.
> 
> Mine is a priority skills assessed by AIM Managers and Leaders. Got Invite within 3 days from NSW stating priority skill.


You should get the pcc and medicals done ASAP

Once you get invited, ANZSCO code and points lose relevance 
The time taken for processing will depend on the class of visa, complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted 

Cheers


----------



## nishant1793 (Nov 5, 2019)

vipinravi said:


> Have received the golden mail today for a family of 3, Thank God


Congratulations and all the very best for time in Syndey.

I had same points as yours before new rules,

NSW 189: 75
NSW 190: 75+5
EOI: 24/08/2019

Now its 
NSW 189: 85
NSW 190:85+5
EOI: 24/08/2019

Still waiting on invite :ranger:

Do you have any idea what do they consider when sending invites.?

Regards,

Nishant
ANZSCO: 133111
NSW 189: 85
NSW 190:85+5
EOI: 24/08/2019 (Onshore)
Age: 30|Education: 20|English: 20|NAATI: 5|Single:10


----------



## Akuner (Jul 30, 2019)

NB said:


> Have you got the pre invite ?
> 
> Cheers


i have received ITA .

Thanks


----------



## nishant1793 (Nov 5, 2019)

Akuner said:


> i have received ITA .
> 
> Thanks


When did you receive?


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

Akuner said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> could you please advise me of required documents to apply for nsw 190 visa?
> 
> thanks.


Hope this helps as a starting point:

1. Passport of All Applicants
2. Educational Docs of all Applicants
3. IELTS / PTE Score card
4. Documents that you submitted for ACS & the ACS Assessment Report PDF
5. PCC from All countries where you have stayed for more than 12 months in last 10 years - For all Applicants above 16 yrs
6. Bank Account Statements
7. Income Tax Returns - Form16, Form 26AS (for Indian applicants, for others, similar documents, as applicable)
8. Resume / CV
9. Functional English Proof if you are having your spouse in your application
10. Birth Certificate
11. Marriage Certificate - Incase you are married
12. Affidavit for your Spouse - Incase she has a change in Surnames in different documents
13. Form 80
14. Form 1221
15. Aadhar Card (For Indian Applicants, for others, national identity proofs)
16. PAN Card (For Indian Applicants, for others, national identity proofs)
17. Salary Credit to Bank Statement(s)
18. Payslips
19. Promotion Letter & Salary Increment letter
20. Employment Offer letter & Relieving letter
21. Qualifications
22. Passport
23. PF Passbook (For Indian Applicants)
24. If you're claiming spouse points - all as above

All the very best!


----------



## A_Bhullar (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi,
This is my first post on expatforum. I have been waiting from Nov, 2018


----------



## A_Bhullar (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi,
Is there anyone else who also applied in November, 2018?


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

A_Bhullar said:


> Hi,
> Is there anyone else who also applied in November, 2018?


Yeah there are few people who are still waiting from Nov/ dec 2018 including me. Have you got any CO contact ?


----------



## Silas91 (Sep 19, 2017)

Murphydee said:


> If you’re onshore, you get it max 5days. If offshore, I will not know but just follow NB’s advice.


Thank you all! We have got the notification from AFP and will wait for the AFP report patiently.


----------



## krishnamurthyraju (Sep 23, 2019)

*190 Points clarification*

Hi All,

Does TRA considers the apprentice in Mechanical engineering for positive assessment?
if not, what was the minimum experience required for a B.Tech Mechanical?

ANZ code: 312512 MECHANICAL ENGINEERING TECHNICIAN

Thanks,
Raju


----------



## kd0789 (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi All,
Received Direct Grant on 28th Nov. Thank you for all your support. 

ANZSCO - 261112 (System Analyst)
Visa 190 NSW 
Visa Lodged: 23-Jun-2019
IED - July 2020


----------



## krishnamurthyraju (Sep 23, 2019)

*190 spouse bonus points clarification*

Hi All,

I am applying for 190, My ANZ code 262111 DBA comes under ACS for assessment and my wife ANZ 312512 "Mechanical Engineering Technician" comes under TRA for assessment, Both comes under STSOL.

Do we get Skill assessment points or not? As per the documentation, I believe we get points under same sub-class but not sure under the condition of different authorities such as ACS & TRA here.

I request experts to clarify the same.


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

kd0789 said:


> Hi All,
> Received Direct Grant on 28th Nov. Thank you for all your support.
> 
> ANZSCO - 261112 (System Analyst)
> ...


Congratulations on your grant!


----------



## Architect Joe (Aug 26, 2019)

This is the first time I am seeing a whole month go without invitations.


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

Architect Joe said:


> This is the first time I am seeing a whole month go without invitations.


This thread is for grants though, not invitations. You can find separate threads for each state, and more people waiting for an invitation there.


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

*rupesh_oz*

Any hope for April Applicants? I lodged on 06-Apr and still waiting for any contact. All my friends/ colleagues who lodged after me got their visas.

Thanks
261313 NSW
onshore
06-Apr


----------



## ky89 (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I want to share my experience with the 190 application since I've found this forum quite helpful. I lodged the application for myself and my de facto partner offshore. We submitted all the required documents at the point of application except the UK Police check for my partner which was submitted 2 weeks after lodging the application. Both of us received a direct grant.

Age - 30 | PTE - 10 | Education - 20 | Work experience - 0 | Total - 60+5
ANZSCO - 233512

EOI lodged (VIC) - 27 Jun 2019
State nomination (VIC) - 14 Aug 2019
190 Application lodged - 12 Oct 2019
Direct grant - 21 Nov 2019


----------



## NKK_AUS (May 21, 2018)

NB said:


> Akuner said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys
> ...


Can someone please share the list of documents to be uploaded for NSW pre invite. I got the NSW pre invite today.


----------



## Ausonshore (Nov 14, 2019)

nkk_aus said:


> nb said:
> 
> 
> > akuner said:
> ...


----------



## Ausonshore (Nov 14, 2019)

Check the online information provided. 

Thanks


----------



## Murphydee (Jan 21, 2019)

NKK_AUS said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Akuner said:
> ...


It will benefit you to for the right thread where this is. Although you may get the information from members here as few of us passed through that stage, most of us are just those who have gotten the invite, applied and just waiting. So for urgent response to that question, you might look for the right thread. 
Found this but don’t know if it is useful for you-

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...nt-lodge-2019-a.html#/topics/1483288?page=155

Cheers


----------



## A_Bhullar (Nov 29, 2019)

Darwin onshore said:


> A_Bhullar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Yes i had two Co contacts and last one was on 22Jun


----------



## gummybear1 (Oct 1, 2019)

Received direct grant today. 
Anzco code-254412
Applied 26/10/19
Visa grant-30/11/19


----------



## ghimirra (Apr 24, 2019)

krishnamurthyraju said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am applying for 190, My ANZ code 262111 DBA comes under ACS for assessment and my wife ANZ 312512 "Mechanical Engineering Technician" comes under TRA for assessment, Both comes under STSOL.
> 
> ...


I believe you get partner points since you two are in the same list - STSOL.
How many partner points you get depends on your situation.
Basically, one of the following applies in relation to partner points:
5 points for proficient english of your partner, 
10 points for having your partner's skills assessed plus spouse's proficient english
10 points if partner is Australian Citizen or PR( also 10 points if you are single)

Details at:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/skilled-nominated-190/points-table


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

ghimirra said:


> I believe you get partner points since you two are in the same list - STSOL.
> 
> How many partner points you get depends on your situation.
> 
> ...


It's competent English and not proficient English. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

krishnamurthyraju said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am applying for 190, My ANZ code 262111 DBA comes under ACS for assessment and my wife ANZ 312512 "Mechanical Engineering Technician" comes under TRA for assessment, Both comes under STSOL.
> 
> ...


You will get spouse points under 190

Cheers


----------



## 789 (Jan 22, 2019)

I have lodged my 190 visa application on 9th October 2019. I have uploaded all the documents and submitted PCC two days ago. Any Idea how long it will take to grant visa?? Current processibg time says 9 to 10 months. Thanks


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

gummybear1 said:


> Received direct grant today.
> Anzco code-254412
> Applied 26/10/19
> Visa grant-30/11/19


Is this for qld? And are you offshore?


----------



## gummybear1 (Oct 1, 2019)

hari2665 said:


> gummybear1 said:
> 
> 
> > Received direct grant today.
> ...


Yes QLD.


----------



## preeti0307 (Nov 24, 2018)

Hi everyone,
I have one query regarding my passport details update.
After receiving my VISA grant, I have updated my passport as it was expiring soon.
I have uploaded my new passport details and have the pdf confirming my details update.
But I am not able to see those details in the grant details on VEVO link.
Is this fine? 
My agent says I can travel keeping my grant letter and the update information form.
Please help to shed some light on this.

Thanks in advance


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

preeti0307 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have one query regarding my passport details update.
> After receiving my VISA grant, I have updated my passport as it was expiring soon.
> I have uploaded my new passport details and have the pdf confirming my details update.
> ...


Once your new passport details are updated in the system then the changes will be reflected on your VEVO too. How long has it been since you updated your passport details in immi account? Usually it takes around 72 hours for VEVO to be updated. 

If it has been longer than that, send an email to DHA to update your VEVO details (usually this process is automated).

Cheers


----------



## preeti0307 (Nov 24, 2018)

It was updated on 23rd Nov. still its showing the details of my old passport


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

preeti0307 said:


> It was updated on 23rd Nov. still its showing the details of my old passport


The details should have been updated by now. Please give department a call and confirm from them about the changes. 

Edit: Send an inquiry here - https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/departmental-forms/online-forms/vevo-enquiry-form

In any case, carry the old passport with you while travelling along with printed grant letter.

Cheers


----------



## preeti0307 (Nov 24, 2018)

hamza-93 said:


> The details should have been updated by now. Please give department a call and confirm from them about the changes.
> 
> In any case, carry the old passport with you while travelling along with printed grant letter.
> 
> Cheers



I just verified and found that I am able to see the details with mentioned grant id for both the passport detail.
I hope that is fine?


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

preeti0307 said:


> I just verified and found that I am able to see the details with mentioned grant id for both the passport detail.
> I hope that is fine?


Yep, looks good. Also, as I said carry your old passport with you.

Cheers


----------



## preeti0307 (Nov 24, 2018)

yes that I'm definitely carrying both.that's existing condition. no change here.


----------



## preeti0307 (Nov 24, 2018)

hamza-93 said:


> Yep, looks good. Also, as I said carry your old passport with you.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your prompt reply


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

gummybear1 said:


> Received direct grant today.
> Anzco code-254412
> Applied 26/10/19
> Visa grant-30/11/19


Wooow that was fast. Congratulations dear.


----------



## leticiamello (Apr 13, 2018)

*Grant!*

We got our grant!! 

My husband applied for 190 visa (NSW) as Physiotherapist on 30/1/2019. Because we are living in the USA (originally from Brazil) we tried to delay the process as much as we could. So we sent all the documents except the Medicals and PPCC's. Received CO contact in September asking for those. We sent in October and on Thanksgiving we got our Grant. One thing very important that I would like to share is that the date for our first entry was giving 1 year from the grant date and not 1 year from Medicals/PCCs.

I thought the travel permit would start counting the 5 years from our first entry in Australia but it actually starts to count from the day the visa is grant. So we will try to move there in 1 year so we can try to apply straight to citizenship instead of the Resident Return Visa.

Thanks a lot for everyone and everything you share here!! It's so helpful for whoever is doing it on its own. Thanks a lot and good luck to all of you!!


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

leticiamello said:


> We got our grant!!
> 
> My husband applied for 190 visa (NSW) as Physiotherapist on 30/1/2019. Because we are living in the USA (originally from Brazil) we tried to delay the process as much as we could. So we sent all the documents except the Medicals and PPCC's. Received CO contact in September asking for those. We sent in October and on Thanksgiving we got our Grant. One thing very important that I would like to share is that the date for our first entry was giving 1 year from the grant date and not 1 year from Medicals/PCCs.
> 
> ...


Congratz on your grant. I think you are mistaken regarding citizenship time period. You'll need to be physically present in Australia for at-least 4 years out of which 1 year should be as a PR, only then you are eligible for citizenship. So once you make your move to Aus then your count starts.

Cheers


----------



## leticiamello (Apr 13, 2018)

hamza-93 said:


> Congratz on your grant. I think you are mistaken regarding citizenship time period. You'll need to be physically present in Australia for at-least 4 years out of which 1 year should be as a PR, only then you are eligible for citizenship. So once you make your move to Aus then your count starts.
> 
> Cheers


Yes!! Our time that counts into our citizenship only starts when we move there. But since our travel permit is for 5 years starting now, if we move there within 1 year we will still have 4 years to travel in and out Australia if needed and then apply for citizenship (staying 3 years physically present out of the 4 years). Does that make sense? Or am I missing something important? If we can't move within 1 year, we will go to Australia to activate our visa, then return to the USA for another year and then move definitive to Australia. Whoever, we would have to apply for the Resident Return Visa once it expires (my work requires me to travel). Has anyone applied for that? Do they make it any hard?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

preeti0307 said:


> I just verified and found that I am able to see the details with mentioned grant id for both the passport detail.
> I hope that is fine?


Yes, that is normal.


preeti0307 said:


> yes that I'm definitely carrying both.that's existing condition. no change here.


You don't have to carry both. Download the new pdf with new passport number from VEVO.


----------



## praveensiva (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi for partner skills how to
Upload the reference letters from
Employers ? I mean in which section couldn’t find a section to upload ?


----------



## matout (Nov 18, 2018)

Hello,

This post is just to thank everyone in here, specially NB for helping me through my PR journey.
I got my direct grant. 

A new chapter of this journey begins. 

Again, thank you all and best of luck


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

leticiamello said:


> Yes!! Our time that counts into our citizenship only starts when we move there. But since our travel permit is for 5 years starting now, if we move there within 1 year we will still have 4 years to travel in and out Australia if needed and then apply for citizenship (staying 3 years physically present out of the 4 years). Does that make sense? Or am I missing something important? If we can't move within 1 year, we will go to Australia to activate our visa, then return to the USA for another year and then move definitive to Australia. Whoever, we would have to apply for the Resident Return Visa once it expires (my work requires me to travel). Has anyone applied for that? Do they make it any hard?


If you have lived for more then 2 years in the last 5 years you will get the RRV without any problem 
All your assumptions are correct

Cheers


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

matout said:


> Hello,
> 
> This post is just to thank everyone in here, specially NB for helping me through my PR journey.
> I got my direct grant.
> ...


Congratulations! Did you receive it today ? 
Also when were you contacted for your medicals?


----------



## mfar (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi guys, 

I got the pre-invite for NSW nomination for the 190 visa 29/11/2019 and I applied today. Do you know how long normally takes to receive the final invite? Can I expect it before Christmas?


----------



## sreekanthpart (May 23, 2015)

mfar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got the pre-invite for NSW nomination for the 190 visa 29/11/2019 and I applied today. Do you know how long normally takes to receive the final invite? Can I expect it before Christmas?


Hi,

What is the occupation you applied and how many points you hold?

Cheers,
Sreekanth


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mfar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got the pre-invite for NSW nomination for the 190 visa 29/11/2019 and I applied today. Do you know how long normally takes to receive the final invite? Can I expect it before Christmas?


Applicants have got the final invite within 2 hours of lodging and some waited the full 12 weeks
The chances of getting before Christmas are bleak unless your occupation is in heavy demand 

Cheers


----------



## mfar (Oct 24, 2019)

sreekanthpart said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the occupation you applied and how many points you hold?
> 
> ...


My occupation is Systems Analyst ANZSCO 261111 with 85 + 5 points


----------



## haseefforum (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi all,
Just confirming I have followed the right steps. As per COs request of polio certificates, i went to immi account -> update details -> attach documents and uploaded the relevant certificates. I then clicked on "I confirm i have provided relevant details button". Is there anything else that i need to do? The status of the application is still further assessment, nothing changed.
Lastly, does anyone have CO Andrej email address? I would like to send him an email for confirmation but i couldn't find contact details in correspondence.

Thanks for your help
Regards, Haseef


----------



## matout (Nov 18, 2018)

I got it a week ago.
They contacted me for medical in early October

Good luck with yours 



vyks365 said:


> Congratulations! Did you receive it today ?
> Also when were you contacted for your medicals?


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

haseefforum said:


> Hi all,
> Just confirming I have followed the right steps. As per COs request of polio certificates, i went to immi account -> update details -> attach documents and uploaded the relevant certificates. I then clicked on "I confirm i have provided relevant details button". Is there anything else that i need to do? The status of the application is still further assessment, nothing changed.
> Lastly, does anyone have CO Andrej email address? I would like to send him an email for confirmation but i couldn't find contact details in correspondence.
> 
> ...


Looks like you have done everything correctly. You can reply back to the same email saying that you have attached the requested document online under xxxx section.

Cheers


----------



## Aryashi (Dec 1, 2019)

Hi ! My husband applied for 190 NSW, after completing all the steps and documentation today we received a mail from the VEVO ( visa details check) with details like our visa type, our first entry date, our last entry date visa grant date, etc . 

I have few questions regarding this .
1. Is this mail the grant mail as the format which i saw online is different from this one?
2. The secondary applicant ( me) didn’t receive any mail notification regarding the grant yet . So only the primary one receives it or the secondary person also receives a mail?
3. Our medicals n Pcc expire sometime in August. But our first entry date is until dec 1st 2020. Is it ok to enter after the expiration of the medicals n Pcc?


Do I need to worry about something or it’s a green signal for PR? 

Thanks a ton.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Aryashi said:


> Hi ! My husband applied for 190 NSW, after completing all the steps and documentation today we received a mail from the VEVO ( visa details check) with details like our visa type, our first entry date, our last entry date visa grant date, etc .
> 
> I have few questions regarding this .
> 1. Is this mail the grant mail as the format which i saw online is different from this one?
> ...


1. Yes that is a visa grant
2. I think only primary
3. Yes its fine


----------



## dipika1487 (Oct 28, 2019)

Hi, I am new in this, i really happy to see here everyone helping with the question. i have on question that in indian Bachelor degree pass class, how much can gain point? it will 10point or 15point in 190 visa. i have got Invitation and going to apply for Visa. it will effect or not?


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Happy to move to this thread, finally!

Got my NSW final invite for 190 Visa today, looking forward to applying and moving to NSW in a couple of years. 

Thanks for the help in advance.

Any "basic tips" or "5 mistakes to be avoided for Indian applicants while filing 190" or something will really help 

Cheers,
Vicky

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nishant1793 (Nov 5, 2019)

*190 Visa document checklist*

Hi everyone,

I am Indian applicant living in Sydney.

Anyone can please help me with document checklist.?

I got pre-invite(NSW 190) in last week and hoping to get oficial invite for 190 in next couple of weeks. I already requested them to expedite my application.

My current visa(485) is going to expire on 08/01/2020.

Also, I did not claim any points for work experience, However In EOI I have mentioned 1.5 years of experience. (5 months related, 1 year not related). Do I have to submit any work related documents.?

Thanks,
Nishant 
ANZSCO-133111
NSW 190- 85+5
Pre-invite- 29/11/2019
Nominations- waiting :ranger:


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

nishant1793 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am Indian applicant living in Sydney.
> 
> ...


It is not mandatory to submit evidence for unclaimed work experience, however, you can submit basic document such as reference letter. 

I did not claim work experience points and I did not submit any evidence and I got my direct grant. It's totally dependent on the CO.


----------



## dipika1487 (Oct 28, 2019)

Can some one guide me on my question please?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dipika1487 said:


> Hi, I am new in this, i really happy to see here everyone helping with the question. i have on question that in indian Bachelor degree pass class, how much can gain point? it will 10point or 15point in 190 visa. i have got Invitation and going to apply for Visa. it will effect or not?


Which degree ?
Which ANZSCO code ?
What does your skills assessment say ?
I do not know on what basis you have submitted your EOI and got the invite
From the face of it, you have not studied the process in depth

Ig you pay the DHA fees, you may be risking rejection if you have over claimed points

Cheers


----------



## dipika1487 (Oct 28, 2019)

Can someone help me on my question, I have received Invitation and lawyer said that system pick 15 point for my bachelor degree but i have pass class do immigration cash officer will count the 10points and can reject my visa. is it true? can someone help me on this please.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Aryashi said:


> Hi ! My husband applied for 190 NSW, after completing all the steps and documentation today we received a mail from the VEVO ( visa details check) with details like our visa type, our first entry date, our last entry date visa grant date, etc .
> 
> I have few questions regarding this .
> 1. Is this mail the grant mail as the format which i saw online is different from this one?
> ...


1. Unless you post the content of the mail after blanking out sensitive information, can’t say
2. The secondary applicant also gets a grant letter
Until your details are specifically mentioned in the grant letter, you have not got the grant 
3. No issues 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dipika1487 said:


> Can someone help me on my question, I have received Invitation and lawyer said that system pick 15 point for my bachelor degree but i have pass class do immigration cash officer will count the 10points and can reject my visa. is it true? can someone help me on this please.


You are playing with fire
That’s all I can say

Cheers


----------



## dipika1487 (Oct 28, 2019)

NB said:


> Which degree ?
> Which ANZSCO code ?
> What does your skills assessment say ?
> I do not know on what basis you have submitted your EOI and got the invite
> ...


Thank you for your reply, As Indian Bachelor degree commerce with pass class get only 10 point then i will loss 5point but if 15points then i am good. 
ANZSCO 323211
general fitter
3year experiance in australia
15 points english


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dipika1487 said:


> Thank you for your reply, As Indian Bachelor degree commerce with pass class get only 10 point then i will loss 5point but if 15points then i am good.
> ANZSCO 323211
> general fitter
> 3year experiance in australia
> 15 points english


Have you got your degree assessed ?
Are you applying directly or through agent ?
Why are you not trusting the advice of your agent ?

Cheers


----------



## dipika1487 (Oct 28, 2019)

NB said:


> Have you got your degree assessed ?
> Are you applying directly or through agent ?
> Why are you not trusting the advice of your agent ?
> 
> Cheers


Agent did not give me this advice before. now she said this pass class and 10 point. she should inform me before applied EOI. now while time to apply visa then she said this to me. so i just asking to this group. any where that i can find out my indian qualification point as per class.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

NB said:


> Which degree ?
> Which ANZSCO code ?
> What does your skills assessment say ?
> I do not know on what basis you have submitted your EOI and got the invite
> ...





dipika1487 said:


> Thank you for your reply, As Indian Bachelor degree commerce with pass class get only 10 point then i will loss 5point but if 15points then i am good.
> ANZSCO 323211
> general fitter
> 3year experiance in australia
> 15 points english


15 points English? This dude is really playing with fire. lol


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dipika1487 said:


> Agent did not give me this advice before. now she said this pass class and 10 point. she should inform me before applied EOI. now while time to apply visa then she said this to me. so i just asking to this group. any where that i can find out my indian qualification point as per class.


From the face of it, neither you nor your agent have any idea of the process
You are just proceeding randomly
Have you checked if your agent is registered with MARA ?
Get a good Mara registered agent and apply through him only else you will risk your visa fees
Your process is incomplete as far as I can see and your application will be summarily rejected for over claiming points 

Cheers


----------



## dipika1487 (Oct 28, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> 15 points English? This dude is really playing with fire. lol


why? you say that.


----------



## dipika1487 (Oct 28, 2019)

NB said:


> From the face of it, neither you nor your agent have any idea of the process
> You are just proceeding randomly
> Have you checked if your agent is registered with MARA ?
> Get a good Mara registered agent and apply through him only else you will risk your visa fees
> ...


thank you


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

shabaranks said:


> 15 points English? This dude is really playing with fire. lol





dipika1487 said:


> why? you say that.


As NB has advised above "Neither you nor your agent have any idea of the process. You are just proceeding randomly" Hence, you are playing with fire.


----------



## trulyanonymous (Aug 14, 2019)

Hi everyone, I've asked this in another thread but I'm just going to copy it here in the hopes of an answer.

I received my pre-invite on Friday last week. My question is, is it likely to be rejected for the nomination? Assuming all my documents are in order, can this just be considered a formality or is there a sort of competitive element to getting the nomination as well?


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

trulyanonymous said:


> Hi everyone, I've asked this in another thread but I'm just going to copy it here in the hopes of an answer.
> 
> I received my pre-invite on Friday last week. My question is, is it likely to be rejected for the nomination? Assuming all my documents are in order, can this just be considered a formality or is there a sort of competitive element to getting the nomination as well?


If it's NSW, as long as you provide the required evidence then you should be fine. Victoria is notorious for rejecting application.


----------



## Murphydee (Jan 21, 2019)

So I got a case officer document request last week and my agent just said to me today that he has uploaded all the documents requested to the department. My question is if I extract the application on my immiaccount, which I’ve done now, it’s showing there that age has uploaded everything but the “I confirm I have provided all information as requested” tab is still active on my own end. Is this normal? As I know the agents portal is quite different from mine. Should I confirm too on my end or just delete the whole application on my own end as he said he has sent me a mail that he has on his side. 

Thanks


----------



## trulyanonymous (Aug 14, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> If it's NSW, as long as you provide the required evidence then you should be fine. Victoria is notorious for rejecting application.


I'll count myself lucky then, as it's NSW.

Cheers!


----------



## dipika1487 (Oct 28, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> As NB has advised above "Neither you nor your agent have any idea of the process. You are just proceeding randomly" Hence, you are playing with fire.


thanks


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

trulyanonymous said:


> Hi everyone, I've asked this in another thread but I'm just going to copy it here in the hopes of an answer.
> 
> I received my pre-invite on Friday last week. My question is, is it likely to be rejected for the nomination? Assuming all my documents are in order, can this just be considered a formality or is there a sort of competitive element to getting the nomination as well?


As long as you can prove the points that you have claimed in your EOI there is no need to worry. The likelihood of rejection is high if you falsify any claims. But since you say that all your documents are in order, you should receive a final invite. 

Also, as far as I know, there is no competitive element involved once you receive the pre-invite. Good luck mate!


----------



## Murphydee (Jan 21, 2019)

dipika1487 said:


> shabaranks said:
> 
> 
> > 15 points English? This dude is really playing with fire. lol
> ...


He said that because there is no 15points for English. 
Competent- 0
Proficient- 10
Superior- 20
I have never heard of 15 anywhere and how did you get your eoi filled when you haven’t assessed your degree and work experience yet? All your queries will be answered with your assessment outcome mate so find a good mara agent or study more about these processes before proceeding.

Cheers


----------



## dipika1487 (Oct 28, 2019)

Murphydee said:


> He said that because there is no 15points for English.
> Competent- 0
> Proficient- 10
> Superior- 20
> ...


Hi, 
Sorry It' 10point in english just typo error. I have RPL in mechanical enginer in australia. i have done that. I have Positive skill assessment. and she is MARA registered agent.


----------



## dipika1487 (Oct 28, 2019)

dipika1487 said:


> Hi,
> Sorry It' 10point in english just typo error. I have RPL in mechanical enginer in australia. i have done that. I have Positive skill assessment. and she is MARA registered agent.


I need to know that how can i check my bachelor of commerce degree point. because i did RPL so i can not gain any point in australian study.


----------



## Murphydee (Jan 21, 2019)

dipika1487 said:


> Murphydee said:
> 
> 
> > He said that because there is no 15points for English.
> ...


Then your skills assessment should tell you what your degree is compared to in Australia. There you will know what points to claim but whatever your agent says, if they are mara registered, then should be ok


----------



## Murphydee (Jan 21, 2019)

dipika1487 said:


> dipika1487 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Didn’t you use a qualification for your skills assessment?


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

NB said:


> Applicants have got the final invite within 2 hours of lodging and some waited the full 12 weeks
> The chances of getting before Christmas are bleak unless your occupation is in heavy demand
> 
> Cheers


Hi there, 

Really, is there any applicant who has received the final invite in 2 hours? Very surprised to hear.

A different question: As you are aware of that, English exams are valid for 3 years. I got an pre-invitation from NSW on Friday, and during my lodge, there was a piece of information (a hidden one. there is a "i" button, and you see the explanation once you clicked) Once you clicked on the about English exam results. It was saying that there should be at least 4 months to the exam expiry date to lodge the exam result. For example, my IELTS will be expired on February 2020, it means it is valid (I believe so). Most likely they are writing that to be on the safe side. For example, if they wait for 12 weeks for the final invitation, during the application to DOHA, IELTS result will be expired. But still I can replace it with the new one even if they cannot send the final invite until February. Do you have any idea about that?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## trulyanonymous (Aug 14, 2019)

Another question guys.

Does anyone have any experience in getting a refund from NAATI? I have a test booked for January however I've now got a pre-invite, so I figure I may as well cancel it and get my money back. Anyone know if this is possible?

From what I can see, the only way to get a (partial) refund is for the following:

Serious injury / hospital admission
Bereavement
Hardship/Trauma – e.g. victim of crime / traffic accident


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

trulyanonymous said:


> Another question guys.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience in getting a refund from NAATI? I have a test booked for January however I've now got a pre-invite, so I figure I may as well cancel it and get my money back. Anyone know if this is possible?
> 
> ...


You can request for refund by filling the form and sending on the email id mentioned in the form. For refund you would need to mention the reason and there you mention the pre invite and attach the email print to prove this. You should get it soon through email confirmation. 

I have done it last month and have received the fund after deducting 200 AUD. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

trulyanonymous said:


> Another question guys.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience in getting a refund from NAATI? I have a test booked for January however I've now got a pre-invite, so I figure I may as well cancel it and get my money back. Anyone know if this is possible?
> 
> ...


Yea. I've got mine in 16 hours.. my friend waited the whole 12 weeks. and we had the same points etc..


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

cnflwy said:


> Yea. I've got mine in 16 hours.. my friend waited the whole 12 weeks. and we had the same points etc..


Look at naati cancelation policy 

Of canceled before 21 days u will get full refund 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## vjandial (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi All,

This is to inform that i have received my Direct Grant today 02.12.2019

I have been a silent observer of this group and would like to thank each and every one of you who has contributed immensely throughout this journey.

Details are as follows:
State - NSW
Lodged - 13th May,2019
Uploaded Medicals - 22nd May, 2019
Code - 261312

Please note:
1. My status changed from "Received" to "Finalized" directly 
2. I uploaded additional documents like Form16s last week, so the processing time increasing due to it does not stand true in my case.

I wish all who are awaiting their grants best of luck.


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

vjandial said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## CRSB (Aug 11, 2018)

vjandial said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is to inform that i have received my Direct Grant today 02.12.2019
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Points?


----------



## vjandial (Apr 29, 2019)

75 + 5
First Entry Date - 02.12.2020


----------



## Drsumitbansal (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi friends, had a query on SC 190 visa. I have my skilled Visa sponsored by NSW. In case if I am able to get a job for self and spouse in some other state, can I go there and start working or do I have to stay in NSW for my 1st 2 years?
I am highly confused as I have received a mix response from different set of people.
Kindly share your feedback/views


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Onurakis said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Really, is there any applicant who has received the final invite in 2 hours? Very surprised to hear.
> 
> ...


I don’t think it will be an issue
Feb 2020 is long way off
Just drop an email and recheck

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Drsumitbansal said:


> Hi friends, had a query on SC 190 visa. I have my skilled Visa sponsored by NSW. In case if I am able to get a job for self and spouse in some other state, can I go there and start working or do I have to stay in NSW for my 1st 2 years?
> I am highly confused as I have received a mix response from different set of people.
> Kindly share your feedback/views


If you want to follow the rules, you have to stay in nsw for the 1st 2 years

If you want to flout it you can flout it at your own risk
There will be different views every time you ask

You have to take your own decision whether you want to take a risk or not

Cheers


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Also, NSW changing the rules. They only sponsor ppl who wants to live and work in NSW. So I would say follow the rules otherwise your PR might revoked.


----------



## safe for better life (Nov 23, 2019)

Dear Guys:

I have one question in relation with my wife's English.I have lodged my visa application without my wife's English in Sep 2019 (my point is enough for me to get the visa). Last week, she sucessed in getting the PTE 50 ,so I think I can save the language fee ^_^! 
My question, should I upload her PTE 50 scan copy to the VISA system or wait untill the contact from the CO?

thanks in advance.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

safe for better life said:


> Dear Guys:
> 
> I have one question in relation with my wife's English.I have lodged my visa application without my wife's English in Sep 2019 (my point is enough for me to get the visa). Last week, she sucessed in getting the PTE 50 ,so I think I can save the language fee ^_^!
> My question, should I upload her PTE 50 scan copy to the VISA system or wait untill the contact from the CO?
> ...


Yep upload it your immi account as soon as possible. Also make sure that you send DHA your wife's results from PTE website. Attach the confirmation email in immi account along with the results in single pdf.

Cheers


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

I am so sick of word called " RECIEVED" 

Lodgement - April 16th


----------



## ashish1234u (Jan 14, 2019)

*Additional Documents SC190*

Hi Experts,

I have lodged my SC190 for NSW on 31st May with 85 points (ANZSCO Code 261111 - Points Breakup Age - 25 points, Education - 15 Points, Experience - 15 points, PTE - 20 Points, Partner Skill Assessment - 5 points and SS- 5 points)

On 25 Nov 2019 I received s56 request for additional documents where they asked for employment proofs which included:

a) Employment References
b) Tax Documents
c) Bank Statements
d) Salary Slips

and

Resume.

I did not had all Salary slips starting Dec 2009 (that is when from which they expected it) but I have 3-4 payslips of each employer.
I added Experience Letter and Reliving Letter from Each Employer and as IT Return as Tax Document.

I also uploaded my resume.

But while doing so I exhausted the limit of 60 documents per applicant.

After that I realized that I should attached either Form16 or 26AS but I was not able to do so as I have already exhausted my limit.

As an alternative I attached those documents in secondary applicant section.

Is that ok, or shall I send documents via email (if yes then can anyone share the correct email-id to use).

Thanks in Advance!.

Kind Regards
Ashish


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

ashish1234u said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have lodged my SC190 for NSW on 31st May with 85 points (ANZSCO Code 261111 - Points Breakup Age - 25 points, Education - 15 Points, Experience - 15 points, PTE - 20 Points, Partner Skill Assessment - 5 points and SS- 5 points)
> 
> ...


You can attach document under your dependent. There is not as such e-mail id however you may reply and attach document in the email received from CO.


----------



## akhil1986_ (Sep 13, 2019)

Hello All,

Today I received the CO contact for S56 request for employment evidence asking for employment references for all my employers...

Could anyone of you pls help me in clarifying what exactly I should provide them with?

Thanks,
Akhil

Lodgement date - 24th March


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

akhil1986_ said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Today I received the CO contact for S56 request for employment evidence asking for employment references for all my employers...
> 
> ...


Please mention what documents you have already submitted and the duration of your experience?


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

akhil1986_ said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Today I received the CO contact for S56 request for employment evidence asking for employment references for all my employers...
> 
> ...


Please read the post above yours.


----------



## akhil1986_ (Sep 13, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> akhil1986_ said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All,
> ...


Hello,

I have submitted payslips, tax docs, bank statements, offer letters, releiving letters, pf statements, form 16, and my work exp counted from 2011 onwards for which all these mentioned docs have been provided... 

As per the CO, only employment references must be provided now...


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

*Onurakis*



akhil1986_ said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Today I received the CO contact for S56 request for employment evidence asking for employment references for all my employers...
> 
> ...


You should get letters from your employers (letterhead if it is possible), and it should include your title, working period, working hours, your salary, job definition etc. etc., someone from HR or one of your managers should sign it


----------



## Rina damani (Apr 17, 2019)

I am glad to inform that I and my Partner have received a direct grant on 20 Nov 2019
I was travelling so could not post it back then 

Details:
70 + 5 points (no employment points claimed)
EOI - 19 Feb 2019
NSW Pre Invite - 26 April 2019
Final Invite - 9 May 2019
Applied for Visa - 11 May 2019 (onshore)
Occupation - 232111 Architect
Submitted all Docs and Medicals were done for Temporary visa in June 2018 which I used for 190 as well


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi all, extreeeemely happy, got a direct grant today, after 168 days, onshore. Overseas PCC expired a week ago, they didn't care. Now the most interesting part is that for my current Australian employment, in addition to contract and reference letter, I only uploaded a couple bank statements and a few payslips. I also added payment summaries for the whole period, and ATO tax statements. That's all. Still a fast direct grant and no employment verification, but I think the fact that it was the same employer where I've been on 457 visa probably helped 😉

Timeline and data:
ONSHORE 261312 with spouse
70+5 points, straight 90 PTE (spouse 85 overall)
EOI submitted: 18/04/2019, within 2 hours after QLD reopened the program
QLD invitation: 26/04/2019
QLD lodged for nomination: 06/05/2019
QLD nomination and SkillSelect invitation: 10/05/2018
190 lodged: 18/06/2019
Grant: 03/12/2019
IED: onshore, no conditions


----------



## akhil1986_ (Sep 13, 2019)

Onurakis said:


> akhil1986_ said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All,
> ...


Thanks mate, will do the same....


----------



## coolrt (Jan 5, 2019)

Is it end of road for 80 pointers (75+5 State) [Offshore, married, no spouse points claimed yet, occupation - Soft.Eng.]


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

coolrt said:


> Is it end of road for 80 pointers (75+5 State) [Offshore, married, no spouse points claimed yet, occupation - Soft.Eng.]


State doesn't bother about points. They usually have their own criteria and invite anyone meeting that criteria and with an application submitted as per their guidelines. For offshore candidates majority states have closed down application or have put some conditions which makes majority ineligible. Check the intended states and keep an eye on your target state. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

Any co contacted cases from oct/nov 2019 received grants recently? Only been seeing DGs for oct 2019 lodged applicants but nothing for the ones who were co contacted in oct/nov.


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

um.heygau said:


> I am so sick of word called " RECIEVED"
> 
> Lodgement - April 16th



MeTOO

Lodgement - Feb 05, 2019


----------



## !!Sherlock!! (Aug 15, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> State doesn't bother about points. They usually have their own criteria and invite anyone meeting that criteria and with an application submitted as per their guidelines. For offshore candidates majority states have closed down application or have put some conditions which makes majority ineligible. Check the intended states and keep an eye on your target state.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Hi,

I have 80 points now currently (Only 5 points for Spouse PTE. No Sill assessment). 

Would like to summarize the 190 requirements of each of the states:

NSW - need to stay at NSW to apply.
VIC - available to apply.
SA - only under special conditions, maybe locally employed people preferred
WA - not opened


So, overall, with 80 points is 190 Visa PR not possible at all for offshore applicants (ppl outside australia) ? 

Should we try for 491 only ?


----------



## M71720 (Oct 23, 2019)

sahir01 said:


> um.heygau said:
> 
> 
> > I am so sick of word called " RECIEVED"
> ...



What is your occupation?
M waiting from 26 feb2019


----------



## Foster1988 (Jul 16, 2019)

*SNW and Victoria Subclass 190 Eligibility*

Hi,

I want to apply for Subclass 190 (261313) for NSW and Victoria states. I am currently working in India and don't have any work experience in Australia.

Could someone help me with these queries:

1) Can I apply for these 2 states under 1 EOI? Or should I apply separately, in order to get an invite from both the sates, just to have an option open in the future.
2) Are there any criteria for having work experience from these states?

Thanks in advance


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

Foster1988 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to apply for Subclass 190 (261313) for NSW and Victoria states. I am currently working in India and don't have any work experience in Australia.
> 
> ...


1) yes you can with same EOI

2) you need NSW experience to be eligible 

I am not sure about Victoria


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Foster1988 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to apply for Subclass 190 (261313) for NSW and Victoria states. I am currently working in India and don't have any work experience in Australia.
> 
> ...


1. Most members apply under separate EOI for each state
2. You are not eligible for NSW
If you have 3 years relevant experience, you are eligible for VIC

Cheers


----------



## !!Sherlock!! (Aug 15, 2019)

Please provide your views.


----------



## !!Sherlock!! (Aug 15, 2019)

!!Sherlock!! said:


> mail2notif said:
> 
> 
> > State doesn't bother about points. They usually have their own criteria and invite anyone meeting that criteria and with an application submitted as per their guidelines. For offshore candidates majority states have closed down application or have put some conditions which makes majority ineligible. Check the intended states and keep an eye on your target state.
> ...



Please provide your views.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

!!Sherlock!! said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 80 points now currently (Only 5 points for Spouse PTE. No Sill assessment).
> 
> ...


Try maximum points you can get because with 80 it would be quite tough (not impossible) for 190. You can think about getting spouse skills assessment done and NAATI to get those extra points. 

VIC I haven't seen inviting much this financial year but you can submit EOI for 190 and wait for your luck. QLD may open next year but no guarantees. 

If you are comfortable with 491 conditions (staying and working in regional for 3 years while earning minimum income AUD 53100 i guess then sure go ahead and apply.). Keep in mind even after 3 years, it would take from few weeks to few months to get the PR and even then you may be needed to stay in regional for a certain duration or atleast until PR application is processed. 

Evaluate all factors and then decide because this is personal decision you would have to make keeping all circumstances in mind. Good luck. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Few general questions about 190 applicants!

1. What will be next status on immi account after "received" and generally how longs takes from Received to next one ?

2. How we come to know that case officer is assigned ?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Few general questions about 190 applicants!
> 
> ...


It may never change and can direct change to finalized (direct grant)

So you may never see if CO has been assigned. Mostly people get to know this when CO contacts for something. 

This is my understanding but I am new to this so senior members can correct if I am missing something

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> !!Sherlock!! said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


I got my invite for 65 points on May 2019 from Victoria.


----------



## sahir01 (Oct 3, 2017)

M71720 said:


> What is your occupation?
> M waiting from 26 feb2019



133111 Today 10 months passed, nothing happened, i confirmed from my all previous employers nobody received verification, i don't know for what they are delaying???

Depressed with every passing day. :ranger:


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

One case has been reported on immitracker which is under processing and lodgement date is Jan/2017. Unbelievable


----------



## bra1n5ap (Apr 29, 2019)

I have received CO contact today asking for Police Clearance. Lodged my 190 SA visa last October 26, 2019.


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

bra1n5ap said:


> I have received CO contact today asking for Police Clearance. Lodged my 190 SA visa last October 26, 2019.



Could you please let us know what is the status now in Immi account and could you see Co name and details?


----------



## bra1n5ap (Apr 29, 2019)

^ Initial Assessment. Sophie is my CO.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Loverboyns said:


> I got my invite for 65 points on May 2019 from Victoria.


Things got really bumpy after July... Not many reported VIC invite this year. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## marzipan (Oct 30, 2019)

akhil1986_ said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have submitted payslips, tax docs, bank statements, offer letters, releiving letters, pf statements, form 16, and my work exp counted from 2011 onwards for which all these mentioned docs have been provided...
> 
> As per the CO, only employment references must be provided now...




Hello,

Please correct me if I’m wrong, does that mean according to the CO, documents such as payslips, tax returns, super are not required?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## !!Sherlock!! (Aug 15, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> !!Sherlock!! said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



Thanks a lot for the reply.

Have a query:

My wife is in hr domain. And am in IT domain. Can I do skill assessment for her and add 5 points for all states ?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

!!Sherlock!! said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply.
> 
> Have a query:
> 
> My wife is in hr domain. And am in IT domain. Can I do skill assessment for her and add 5 points for all states ?


Depends on the job code for both of you. It must be on same list in both domains for 189 or 190. Like both of you can be on 190 list or 189 list but not 189+190. 

Only skill assessment won't give you 5 points. You would have to get her English test done with competent score to claim 10 points. If you just want 5 points then go for English test only


Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

mail2notif said:


> Depends on the job code for both of you. It must be on same list in both domains for 189 or 190. Like both of you can be on 190 list or 189 list but not 189+190.
> 
> Only skill assessment won't give you 5 points. You would have to get her English test done with competent score to claim 10 points. If you just want 5 points then go for English test only
> 
> ...


For 190, one gets extra points even if spouse is on a different list, like in my case I am on MLTSSL and spouse on STSOL and I got 10 points for her English + Skill assessment 

For 189, I got only 5 points as we are on different lists

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

marzipan said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please correct me if I’m wrong, does that mean according to the CO, documents such as payslips, tax returns, super are not required?
> 
> ...


This is not true; although it depends on the CO, most applicant try to submit as many evidence as possible upfront in order to avoid CO contact. 

Further you should know that case officers usually require employment documents from third-parties such as banks or governmental entities as a supportive documents.


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

bra1n5ap said:


> ^ Initial Assessment. Sophie is my CO.


Status changed  

After how long?


----------



## vgopal470 (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi Friends,

I lodged 261312 NSW sponsered 190 Visa on Sep-23, had a baby on Oct-15, recieved passport and birth certificate by nov 20. I sent an email, a support officier contacted me saying that baby is added to application. but I need to get a letter from my GP for on paper medicals for baby. I sent the medical letter and consent form to support officer this week.

My questions are below. can someone please guide me.
1. is support officer same as CO?
2. the status for baby medicals shows like i need to arrange for medicals, do i need to arrange with BUPA?
3. My employee might be planning to send me back to India by march next year. my work visa is valid for couple of years more. will i be on bridging if I resign? is it a good idea to resign and loo for jobs?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vgopal470 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I lodged 261312 NSW sponsered 190 Visa on Sep-23, had a baby on Oct-15, recieved passport and birth certificate by nov 20. I sent an email, a support officier contacted me saying that baby is added to application. but I need to get a letter from my GP for on paper medicals for baby. I sent the medical letter and consent form to support officer this week.
> 
> ...


3. If you resign, your bridging visa will not be activated 
It will also stand cancelled
The bridging visa will be activated only when your existing visa expires normally..that means after 2 years

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm currently filling form 80 and form 1221 for filing my 190 Visa application.

Few queries:
1. I traveled to Kathmandu twice in the last 10 years but there are no Immigration stamps on my passport as one can travel to Nepal from India even without the passport. Do I declare this travel as there is no proof of travel in the passport? Both were short vacations.
2. In my wife's form 80, do I need to detail out all her work experience for which we didn't claim any relevant years during Vetassess? These were 3 short stints with start ups for about 4-6 months each. We didn't find it relevant for skill assessment so excluded those. 

Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jasjottoor (Jul 12, 2012)

*Advice on Visa Grant*

Friends

I have been thru the process of EOI and Visa application and now waiting for visa and been a little anxious while waiting.

If you guys can advise what could be the outcome and when can i expect the Grant.

My application process is prolonged due to changes in circumstances.

Below is my application process with timeline:

*Skilled - Independent (Points-Tested) (subclass 189) visa:*


EOI = Oct 2018
Invite = Nov 2018
Visa Application submitted and Fee paid = Dec 2018
Medical Done = Dec 2018
but medical for wife delayed due to pregnancy.
CO first conatct asking proof of pregnancy = Mar 2019.
Proof Submitted = Mar 2019
Wife Medical Done = June 2019
All Medical Clearance Received = June 2019
New Dependent Child Added = Sep 2019. Confirmation email received from CO
Wife passport updated = Oct 2019. Automatic system confirmation received.

Appreciate your advise.

Alternatively, any advise on contacting the DHA/CO asking for status of my visa application.

Thanks
Jas


----------



## bra1n5ap (Apr 29, 2019)

uqmraza2 said:


> Status changed
> 
> After how long?


I did not notice that there is a "I confirm I have provided information as requested" button below the attached documents. After I clicked it, my status changed from Initial Assessment to Further Assessment.


----------



## skumad (Mar 28, 2019)

Hey guys, I woke up to the much anticipated great news today. Here is my the timeline of my journey:
Skill assessment: Jan 2019 - 261311 - Analyst Programmer (6 years of experience)
PTE: Feb 2019 - W90 S90 L89 R84
EOI: April 2019 - 189 & 190 NSW with 75 (+5) points
Pre invite 190: June 2019
Lodge 190: 22 July 2019
CO contact: 4 Nov 2019
Reason for CO contact:
* Clearer scan of spouse's PCC (it was blurry and I didn't notice)
* More wedding photos (Previously I included only a couple of photos)
* Marriage certificate in our first language (I only submitted English certifica


----------



## skumad (Mar 28, 2019)

te)
Replied to Co contect: 5 Nov 2019
Grant: 06 Dec 2019
I'd like to thank everybody in this forum for helping people like me.


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

*rupesh_oz*

Unfortunately completed 8 Months today without any contact. Status is still received.
It's clearly a luck game now.

Thanks
261313
NSW
06-Apr
Grant - Not yet


----------



## S.T (Jul 8, 2019)

bahlv said:


> I'm currently filling form 80 and form 1221 for filing my 190 Visa application.
> 
> Few queries:
> 1. I traveled to Kathmandu twice in the last 10 years but there are no Immigration stamps on my passport as one can travel to Nepal from India even without the passport. Do I declare this travel as there is no proof of travel in the passport? Both were short vacations.
> ...


Hi there,

I just wonder whether it is necessary to complete form 1221 since I did not see the requirement to fill out that form for my 190 application?


----------



## Murphydee (Jan 21, 2019)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Unfortunately completed 8 Months today without any contact. Status is still received.
> It's clearly a luck game now.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


It has always been a game of luck. Just sit back and enjoy the ride- nothing much we can do other than wait patiently.

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

S.T said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just wonder whether it is necessary to complete form 1221 since I did not see the requirement to fill out that form for my 190 application?


It’s optional
Your choice

Cheers


----------



## S.T (Jul 8, 2019)

NB said:


> It’s optional
> Your choice
> 
> Cheers


thanks mate. really appreciated.


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

bahlv said:


> I'm currently filling form 80 and form 1221 for filing my 190 Visa application.
> 
> Few queries:
> 1. I traveled to Kathmandu twice in the last 10 years but there are no Immigration stamps on my passport as one can travel to Nepal from India even without the passport. Do I declare this travel as there is no proof of travel in the passport? Both were short vacations.
> ...


1- yes you need to declare it, you will not be asked for evidence.
2- All her employments regardless whether they were relevant or not, must be declared.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

EAU2452 said:


> 1- yes you need to declare it, you will not be asked for evidence.
> 
> 2- All her employments regardless whether they were relevant or not, must be declared.


Thanks 

Already did for point 2, but thanks for confirming 

Will try to fund air tickets for point 1

Phew!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Unfortunately completed 8 Months today without any contact. Status is still received.
> It's clearly a luck game now.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

Welcome to 1 year club, who else is here with me ?


----------



## coolrt (Jan 5, 2019)

*ANZSCO code suggestion*

Dear All,
I am looking to file skills assessment for my spouse, she is working as an Assistant Manager in SBI, pls. suggest an appropriate ANZSCO code (MLTSSL or STSOL) for a positive assessment, work-ex is more than 8 years. I could not really identify an appropriate one from the list, anyone who has experience or knowledge on this, pls. advise.


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

coolrt said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am looking to file skills assessment for my spouse, she is working as an Assistant Manager in SBI, pls. suggest an appropriate ANZSCO code (MLTSSL or STSOL) for a positive assessment, work-ex is more than 8 years. I could not really identify an appropriate one from the list, anyone who has experience or knowledge on this, pls. advise.


What is your anzsco ?? 

What is ur wife role ?

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

Dear all!

Thank you for the amazing information here. Wish you all the best. My Visa got granted yesterday after only 6 weeks wait. Direct Grant!


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

cnflwy said:


> Dear all!
> 
> Thank you for the amazing information here. Wish you all the best. My Visa got granted yesterday after only 6 weeks wait. Direct Grant!


Congratulations.
You have given us the definition of luck.
Enjoy

Thanks
261313
Lodged- 06-Apr
No contact yet


----------



## SAAus (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi folks,

My visa grant has come through this morning.

Occupation: Health Promotion Officer
Onshore, 80 points
Invite: June 2019
Lodge: July 2019
Grant: Dec 2019

Best of luck to everyone. The waiting is excruciating, but hopefully there is light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

cnflwy said:


> Dear all!
> 
> Thank you for the amazing information here. Wish you all the best. My Visa got granted yesterday after only 6 weeks wait. Direct Grant!


Congrats mate. You made a smart move going for 190 and ignoring your 189 invite. As long as you are in Sydney, there are heaps of opportunities. All the very best.


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> Congrats mate. You made a smart move going for 190 and ignoring your 189 invite. As long as you are in Sydney, there are heaps of opportunities. All the very best.


Thank you. I was really hesitant between those 2. My eoi for 189 is expiring in 2 days.. haha


----------



## paras1484 (Apr 25, 2017)

*PR Granted*

Hi,

We a family of 3 received our PR yesterday. Thank you to the forum members who made this journey possible with their valuable insights. I received the grant when I was least expecting it since we are closer to the X-Mas time and on a Sunday but I couldn't be feeling more relieved. My advice to all friends who are closer to the 1 year mark or have already crossed it, please don't get disheartened your grant is around the corner so hang in there. 

Below were my points:

Age:25, PTE:20, Experience:15, Qualifications:15, Partner Skills:5, NSW Nomination:5 = 85 points

Below is my timeline, it was quite a journey:

ANZSCO - 221111 (Accountant General)
PTE - 22/04/2017
Skill assessment - 31/05/2017
Employment Assessment - 13/06/2017
EOI (190) - 15/06/2017
Spose IELTS - 28/07/2018
Spouse skill assessment - 03/10/2018
NSW Nomination received - 15/11/2018
DHA Final Invite - 03/12/2018
Visa Filed - 10/12/2018
CO Contact - 08/06/2019 (for employment letters, PTE results to be pushed through website)
Replied to CO - 29/06/2019
Visa Grant - 08/12/2019
DOE By - 08/12/2020

Regards
Paras


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

paras1484 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We a family of 3 received our PR yesterday. Thank you to the forum members who made this journey possible with their valuable insights. I received the grant when I was least expecting it since we are closer to the X-Mas time and on a Sunday but I couldn't be feeling more relieved. My advice to all friends who are closer to the 1 year mark or have already crossed it, please don't get disheartened your grant is around the corner so hang in there.
> 
> ...


Congrats Paras! Can imagine the relief after the long wait you had to endure. 
Did you have to resubmit your pcc due to its validity expiring etc?


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

paras1484 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We a family of 3 received our PR yesterday. Thank you to the forum members who made this journey possible with their valuable insights. I received the grant when I was least expecting it since we are closer to the X-Mas time and on a Sunday but I couldn't be feeling more relieved. My advice to all friends who are closer to the 1 year mark or have already crossed it, please don't get disheartened your grant is around the corner so hang in there.
> 
> ...


Congratulations.
Just wondering how you managed to remain calm for the whole year? :O
have u redone the medicals/ PCCs?

Thanks
06-Apr


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

paras1484 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We a family of 3 received our PR yesterday. Thank you to the forum members who made this journey possible with their valuable insights. I received the grant when I was least expecting it since we are closer to the X-Mas time and on a Sunday but I couldn't be feeling more relieved. My advice to all friends who are closer to the 1 year mark or have already crossed it, please don't get disheartened your grant is around the corner so hang in there.
> 
> ...


Congratulations..Happy for you 
Did you re do meds ?


----------



## M71720 (Oct 23, 2019)

Hi , 
I would like to thank everyone. I received grant yesterday , visa lodged on 26 /02/19 and granted 08/12/19.
Stay strong who are still waiting and best of luck to everyone. 
Be positive and don’t loose hope. 
Thanks


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

M71720 said:


> Hi ,
> I would like to thank everyone. I received grant yesterday , visa lodged on 26 /02/19 and granted 08/12/19.
> Stay strong who are still waiting and best of luck to everyone.
> Be positive and don’t loose hope.
> Thanks


Congratulations..


----------



## Shiveta (May 30, 2019)

Congratulations to all those have got their grants.

Has anyone heard of grants coming in December end and early January ?


----------



## coolrt (Jan 5, 2019)

anhad18 said:


> What is your anzsco ??
> 
> What is ur wife role ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Mine is 261313 - Software Engineer.
Her roles and responsibilities are managing loans and other managerial activities at bank.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Shiveta said:


> Congratulations to all those have got their grants.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard of grants coming in December end and early January ?


There was no grant as per immi tracker between 24 Dec and 2nd Jan exclusive. So one week gap you can say due to holiday season. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

coolrt said:


> Mine is 261313 - Software Engineer.
> 
> Her roles and responsibilities are managing loans and other managerial activities at bank.


Just see if her role is fitting into management consultant ?? Or relevant code

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## coolrt (Jan 5, 2019)

anhad18 said:


> Just see if her role is fitting into management consultant ?? Or relevant code
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks anhad18, looks like can be tried and also falls under MLTSSL for 189 and 190.
Only problem I see is her graduation (Bsc) and post graduation (Msc) in Chemistry with all work-ex in bank only, do you have any suggestion for this also. 
I am really confused whether to try assessment as per her qualification or as per her work-ex. Tricky situation :confused2:


----------



## Shiveta (May 30, 2019)

There was no grant as per immi tracker between 24 Dec and 2nd Jan exclusive. So one week gap you can say due to holiday season. 



Thanks ...


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

coolrt said:


> Thanks anhad18, looks like can be tried and also falls under MLTSSL for 189 and 190.
> 
> Only problem I see is her graduation (Bsc) and post graduation (Msc) in Chemistry with all work-ex in bank only, do you have any suggestion for this also.
> 
> I am really confused whether to try assessment as per her qualification or as per her work-ex. Tricky situation :confused2:


Please consult a good MARA agent in aus

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

*Re Meds*

I have a question - If CO asks for re medical then applicant should carry all the documents from earlier medical or not ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> I have a question - If CO asks for re medical then applicant should carry all the documents from earlier medical or not ?


its just a few papers.
Carry it with you
If the Doctor asks, show it
Whats the dilemma i don't understand

Cheers


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

paras1484 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We a family of 3 received our PR yesterday. Thank you to the forum members who made this journey possible with their valuable insights. I received the grant when I was least expecting it since we are closer to the X-Mas time and on a Sunday but I couldn't be feeling more relieved. My advice to all friends who are closer to the 1 year mark or have already crossed it, please don't get disheartened your grant is around the corner so hang in there.
> 
> ...



Congratulations. You are one of those lucky accountants


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

NB said:


> its just a few papers.
> Carry it with you
> If the Doctor asks, show it
> Whats the dilemma i don't understand
> ...


Not exactly dilemma. However, all the documents are not visible to applicants so I think applicant cannot take all the prints. Any work around ?


----------



## Mustafaslr (Dec 6, 2019)

M71720 said:


> What is your occupation?
> M waiting from 26 feb2019


What's your Point break down?


----------



## Mustafaslr (Dec 6, 2019)

sahir01 said:


> 133111 Today 10 months passed, nothing happened, i confirmed from my all previous employers nobody received verification, i don't know for what they are delaying???
> 
> Depressed with every passing day. :ranger:


Can you please tell me how many your points?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Su_Shri said:


> Not exactly dilemma. However, all the documents are not visible to applicants so I think applicant cannot take all the prints. Any work around ?


What is not visible to you , you cannot take 
You are presumably going to the same hospital where you got the earlier tests done, so take the reference number
The hospital will check the old records if necessary 
Your test will anyways be done with the new hap id which the co must have generated for you 

Cheers


----------



## paras1484 (Apr 25, 2017)

vyks365 said:


> paras1484 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Thanks, I did resubmit the PCC when it was closer to the expiry date but did it on my own without having to wait for a CO contact in this regard.


----------



## paras1484 (Apr 25, 2017)

Thank you, did not have to redo the medicals but renewed the PCC on my own when it was closer to the expiry. Patience is the key my friend.


----------



## David93 (Jul 23, 2019)

What documents you submitted for experience


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

paras1484 said:


> Thank you, did not have to redo the medicals but renewed the PCC on my own when it was closer to the expiry. Patience is the key my friend.


Congratulations... I am also waiting from 20 dec 2018. Did you lodged any feedback/ complain during this time ?


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Few general questions about 190 applicants!
> 
> ...




Hi Everyone 


Any thoughts and input please? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ga2au (Aug 16, 2019)

After receivedis initial assessment, then further assessment, then finalise


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> 
> Any thoughts and input please?
> ...


It can directly go to finalized in the immi account if it's a direct grant so you may not see any stages for the application which are mentioned in the info tip next to received status. 

How long, nobody knows. Some have been waiting for 8-10 months and it still says received if I recall correctly reading in this forum. Good luck. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Few general questions about 190 applicants!
> 
> ...


1. Many times you get the grant directly from received 
If the CO contacts you it may change to further assessment 
How much time it will take no one can say

2. Only if the CO contacts you

Cheers


----------



## bra1n5ap (Apr 29, 2019)

I received a CO contact last Thursday, December 5 asking for PCC. I submitted my PCC on the same day. I lodge my visa application last October 26. My question is, how long would it take to grant the visa?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

bra1n5ap said:


> I received a CO contact last Thursday, December 5 asking for PCC. I submitted my PCC on the same day. I lodge my visa application last October 26. My question is, how long would it take to grant the visa?


No one can guess. It may come this week or it may take few months. Every CO works in their own way. Last week one person got CO contact, replied same day and received the grant very same day. While others way anytime between 2 days to few months. Good luck. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## bra1n5ap (Apr 29, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> No one can guess. It may come this week or it may take few months. Every CO works in their own way. Last week one person got CO contact, replied same day and received the grant very same day. While others way anytime between 2 days to few months. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Thank you. I was just surprised at how fast the process is nowadays. I even did not expect CO contact this year.


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

*rupesh_oz*



bra1n5ap said:


> Thank you. I was just surprised at how fast the process is nowadays. I even did not expect CO contact this year.


The process is so fast for lucky ones. not like me who has completed 8 months without any contact.
Status is still received.

Thanks
261313
NSW
06-Apr


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> bra1n5ap said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. I was just surprised at how fast the process is nowadays. I even did not expect CO contact this year.
> ...


So when does one leave a feedback/complaint? After completing 9 months or 10 if the estimate is 9-10 months?


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

vyks365 said:


> So when does one leave a feedback/complaint? After completing 9 months or 10 if the estimate is 9-10 months?


Do you really think its gonna make any difference whatsoever?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vyks365 said:


> So when does one leave a feedback/complaint? After completing 9 months or 10 if the estimate is 9-10 months?


You can leave as many complaints or feedback as you want at any point of time you wish

Nobody gives a rats *** about applicants and their complaints 

You just have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

NB said:


> You can leave as many complaints or feedback as you want at any point of time you wish
> 
> Nobody gives a rats *** about applicants and their complaints
> 
> ...


But NB what could be the possible reason for this delay and partiality? I mean my application is crystal clear, Single applicant, all Oz experience, one call can make my claims straight.. still? just wonder sometimes.

Thanks
261313
06-Apr


----------



## bra1n5ap (Apr 29, 2019)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> The process is so fast for lucky ones. not like me who has completed 8 months without any contact.
> Status is still received.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that bro. I know at least 4 people who lodged their 190 apps around Oct/November and got their grant last week and this week. Have you checked your ImmiAccount? You might miss something.


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

bra1n5ap said:


> I'm sorry to hear that bro. I know at least 4 people who lodged their 190 apps around Oct/November and got their grant last week and this week. Have you checked your ImmiAccount? You might miss something.


It's funny, I check it every day and the status is still Received.

Thanks
261313
06-Apr


----------



## bra1n5ap (Apr 29, 2019)

It will come. Don't worry.


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> It's funny, I check it every day and the status is still Received.
> 
> Thanks
> 261313
> 06-Apr



I was in the same situation and one day morning I got up early morning to check if status has changed. It was still as "application received". Do you believe, I got to office and opened my emails, and there you go my direct grant mail was there in my inbox. 

So don't worry, and stay patiently. Yours will be on the way. It will come soon.

Good luck


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

sangakkara said:


> I was in the same situation and one day morning I got up early morning to check if status has changed. It was still as "application received". Do you believe, I got to office and opened my emails, and there you go my direct grant mail was there in my inbox.
> 
> So don't worry, and stay patiently. Yours will be on the way. It will come soon.
> 
> Good luck


I hope so. Thanks man.
Cheers


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> But NB what could be the possible reason for this delay and partiality? I mean my application is crystal clear, Single applicant, all Oz experience, one call can make my claims straight.. still? just wonder sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think from their perspective. It could be delayed due to bunch of internal processes/issues. What if CO was assigned but let and all his/her case load went to someone else queue at the bottom. Maybe their is some variables like different job codes n bla blah. You can assume as many things you want and hope for the best only because there is nothing much you can do. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## HuiYu (Aug 19, 2019)

I received a S56 email and request for employment reference letter + bank statements. However, I am unable to provide my salary from 2011 - 2014 due to my previous bank was closing down and yet I don't have any hard copy of my bank transaction. So, wonder are there any other documents I could provide?

I m claiming my last 8 years working experiences. I had provided all my contracts, bonafide letter. I m working in a country that do not need to Levy income tax.


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

HuiYu said:


> I received a S56 email and request for employment reference letter + bank statements. However, I am unable to provide my salary from 2011 - 2014 due to my previous bank was closing down and yet I don't have any hard copy of my bank transaction. So, wonder are there any other documents I could provide?
> 
> I m claiming my last 8 years working experiences. I had provided all my contracts, bonafide letter. I m working in a country that do not need to Levy income tax.


In most countries, the banks and the relevant government institutions need to keep these kind of records for at least 10 years.

Apart from that, if you can provide a pdf etc. with any sign which shows it is prepared via the bank's system would be fine.


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Are any Software Engineers who are outside Australia, getting any invites from NSW, given new additional requirement.. and is this mandatory?

"The additional requirement for these occupations is to be living in NSW, and to have been employed in NSW for at least one year, in the nominated occupation"


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

addy101 said:


> Are any Software Engineers who are outside Australia, getting any invites from NSW, given new additional requirement.. and is this mandatory?
> 
> "The additional requirement for these occupations is to be living in NSW, and to have been employed in NSW for at least one year, in the nominated occupation"


You just answered your question.


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

addy101 said:


> Are any Software Engineers who are outside Australia, getting any invites from NSW, given new additional requirement.. and is this mandatory?
> 
> "The additional requirement for these occupations is to be living in NSW, and to have been employed in NSW for at least one year, in the nominated occupation"


Requirement means it is mandatory.


----------



## suresh_441189 (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi Friend

Pls share your views on below point

If you missed the EOI pre invite email(VIC) then how we can check it. is any changes will reflect in EOI "status " (Currenlty-Submitted). 

Pls help


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

suresh_441189 said:


> Hi Friend
> 
> Pls share your views on below point
> 
> ...


Nope, it does not effect anything on SkillSelect...


----------



## suresh_441189 (Mar 22, 2019)

How i can confirm about it. Any alternate, if you missed the pre invite email.


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

suresh_441189 said:


> How i can confirm about it. Any alternate, if you missed the pre invite email.


Do you have any reason to think that you have missed? 

To be honest, I do not think that there is a way except calling VIC straight.


----------



## suresh_441189 (Mar 22, 2019)

I was not checking the spam folder long back. so i am not sure about that email.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

suresh_441189 said:


> How i can confirm about it. Any alternate, if you missed the pre invite email.


If it's not in spam then it never arrived or either deleted in 30 days within spam folder. Calling or emailing VIC is the only option. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustafaslr (Dec 6, 2019)

NB said:


> 1. Most members apply under separate EOI for each state
> 2. You are not eligible for NSW
> If you have 3 years relevant experience, you are eligible for VIC
> 
> Cheers


Can I have 2 separate EOI and (Civil Engineer, Construction Project Manager) and apply with both in the same time, as for visa 190 NSW: Construction Project Manager is open without additional requirements while as civil engineer there is additional requirement to have NSW experience.

Please advise ...


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Mustafaslr said:


> Can I have 2 separate EOI and (Civil Engineer, Construction Project Manager) and apply with both in the same time, as for visa 190 NSW: Construction Project Manager is open without additional requirements while as civil engineer there is additional requirement to have NSW experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise ...


Yes. You can as long you meet the criteria and have the assessment for both. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Mustafaslr said:


> Can I have 2 separate EOI and (Civil Engineer, Construction Project Manager) and apply with both in the same time, as for visa 190 NSW: Construction Project Manager is open without additional requirements while as civil engineer there is additional requirement to have NSW experience.
> 
> Please advise ...


You can lodge as may EOIs as you want. But, do you have 2 separate skill assessments for those two occupations that you mentioned?


----------



## Gayathripattam (Jun 3, 2019)

Hi,
We a family of 3 received our PR today morning.Thank you to the forum members who made this journey possible with their valuable insights. I received the grant when I was least expecting it since we are closer to the holiday season and today morning status changed to Finalized from Received. Good Luck to all who are waiting for the Grants

Below were my points:
Total Points = 80 points

Below is my timeline, it was quite a journey:

ANZSCO - 261311 (Analyst Programmer)
DHA Final Invite - 25/05/2019
Visa Filed - 13/07/2019
Visa Grant - 11/12/2019
DOE By - 12/11/2020


----------



## sangakkara (Jan 20, 2019)

Gayathripattam said:


> Hi,
> We a family of 3 received our PR today morning.Thank you to the forum members who made this journey possible with their valuable insights. I received the grant when I was least expecting it since we are closer to the holiday season and today morning status changed to Finalized from Received. Good Luck to all who are waiting for the Grants
> 
> Below were my points:
> ...



Congratulations, I can only imagine how happy you must be feeling right now :clap2::clap2:


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Finally lodged my NSW 190 Visa Application :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mustafaslr (Dec 6, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Yes. You can as long you meet the criteria and have the assessment for both.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Thanks, I will start skill assessment for both.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

All the best for the speedy grant.


----------



## Gayathripattam (Jun 3, 2019)

sangakkara said:


> Congratulations, I can only imagine how happy you must be feeling right now :clap2::clap2:


Thank you ... yes very Happy...we didn't expect it this early


----------



## J-T (Sep 18, 2019)

Mustafaslr said:


> mail2notif said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. You can as long you meet the criteria and have the assessment for both.
> ...


I did that, I got positive skill assessment from ea on July as civil engineer and I lodged eoi for 189 and 190 VIC. Since I didn’t receive invitation and I was not able to apply 190 nsw because of the special requirement, I did skill assessment as CPM with priority processing and got positive outcome at the beginning of October so I lodged eoi for 190 nsw, then got pre-invited on 24th oct, ITA on 5th nov and lodged 190 visa today. My only advice is to check nsw website because the published something about not inviting interstate applicants from January 2020. I’m onshore living in Melbourne so I was a bit lucky.


----------



## jainunnayan (Dec 11, 2019)

Hi All,

I have been following the forum for more than a year silently and am thankful to everyone for the insights and suggestions which made the wait bearable. Special thanks to NB for expert guidance. Just a advice to everyone. Be patient, the time will come. I too had become anxious and sleepless but discussion on the forum helped. All the best to everyone waiting.

My family of 3 received the grant today. Below is my timeline .

Code- 262111 Database Administrator
ACS result - 16 Mar 2018
PTE 1st Attempt - 9 Apr 2018 90/90/90/90
Score - 70 + 5
EOI 190 VIC - 16 Apr 2018
EOI 489 SA - 6 Jul 2018
489 SA Invite - 05 Oct 2018
Experience update - additional 5 points in Score - 23 Oct 2018
190 VIC Pre Invite - 14 Nov 2018
489 SA Visa filed - 01 Dec 2018
190 VIC Invite - 21 Jan 2019
190 VIC Visa filed - 21 Feb 2019
489 CO contact for Form 815 for child - 03 Jul 2019
489 Visa Grant - 16 Sep 2019
190 CO contact for Form 815 for child - 11 Nov 2019
190 Visa Grant - 11 Dec 2019
IED - 11 Dec 2020

Unnayan


----------



## simuliant86 (Nov 8, 2019)

Congratulations!) That's the good end of the year)

Отправлено с моего Redmi Note 8 Pro через Tapatalk


----------



## Mustafaslr (Dec 6, 2019)

J-T said:


> I did that, I got positive skill assessment from ea on July as civil engineer and I lodged eoi for 189 and 190 VIC. Since I didn’t receive invitation and I was not able to apply 190 nsw because of the special requirement, I did skill assessment as CPM with priority processing and got positive outcome at the beginning of October so I lodged eoi for 190 nsw, then got pre-invited on 24th oct, ITA on 5th nov and lodged 190 visa today. My only advice is to check nsw website because the published something about not inviting interstate applicants from January 2020. I’m onshore living in Melbourne so I was a bit lucky.


[Commencing January 2020, NSW will generally not invite candidates to apply for nomination by NSW for a Skilled Nominated visa ( subclass 190) if they are currently residing in another Australian state or territory.
You will need to supply evidence that you are currently residing in NSW if you are applying from within Australia. This information will be carefully checked].

This what have mentioned in NSW website, this means that they will never issue any invitation for visa 190 anymore *even for offshore applicants*?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Mustafaslr said:


> [Commencing January 2020, NSW will generally not invite candidates to apply for nomination by NSW for a Skilled Nominated visa ( subclass 190) if they are currently residing in another Australian state or territory.
> 
> You will need to supply evidence that you are currently residing in NSW if you are applying from within Australia. This information will be carefully checked].
> 
> ...


This only means if you are living in any other state like VIC or QLD then they won't invite you. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## prandood (Feb 13, 2019)

*Grant*

Hi All,

Pleased to inform of direct grant today AM for a family of two. It has been a test of patience indeed with no indication of application progress whatsoever, but this forum has kept me calm throughout. Also, the expert comments shared on this forum have enabled me to bravely update quality of supporting documents which (I would like to believe) has helped me secure a direct grant, so thanks to all for sharing their experiences. Now a new journey begins!

ANZSCO: 261111
PTE Score: 90/90/90/90
EOI lodged: 10 Feb 2019
190 NSW Pre Invite: 13 Feb 2019
190 NSW Final Invite: 14 Feb 2019
Visa Lodged: 10 Mar 2019
Medicals completed: 15 Mar 2019
190 Visa Grant: 11 Dec 2019
IED: 11 Dec 2020

No CO contact, status changed from Recieved to Finalised directly.
Uploaded attachments at regular intervals including October / November and also last week (Form 16s).


----------



## akaul (May 10, 2016)

Great that's is awesome 👍


----------



## nam.van.nguyen (Dec 3, 2019)

Dear Friend,
Congratulations your family. :clap2::clap2::clap2:
have you made 2 EOI by yourself with the code same code 262111 on 16 Apr and 6 Jul? I don't know whether I can make more than 1 EOI on skill select or not, for both same Code or with different code. Do you know where define this rule?
Thank you so much!



jainunnayan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been following the forum for more than a year silently and am thankful to everyone for the insights and suggestions which made the wait bearable. Special thanks to NB for expert guidance. Just a advice to everyone. Be patient, the time will come. I too had become anxious and sleepless but discussion on the forum helped. All the best to everyone waiting.
> 
> ...


----------



## nam.van.nguyen (Dec 3, 2019)

congratulation friend,
Could you share me your point structure. Thank you :clap2::clap2::clap2:


prandood said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Pleased to inform of direct grant today AM for a family of two. It has been a test of patience indeed with no indication of application progress whatsoever, but this forum has kept me calm throughout. Also, the expert comments shared on this forum have enabled me to bravely update quality of supporting documents which (I would like to believe) has helped me secure a direct grant, so thanks to all for sharing their experiences. Now a new journey begins!
> 
> ...


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

nam.van.nguyen said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> Congratulations your family. :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> ...


You can create as many EOIs you want in the system. He had different visa chances hence applied for multiple EOIs and also got the invites respectively. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Akuner (Jul 30, 2019)

Hi all

My county Nepal has formulated new states and divisions and the addresses have been changed. However, in my citizenship and passport, I still have old address but on my recent police check, it has a new address.

How shall I prove this? Please guide me.

Thanks.


----------



## Jelly11 (May 23, 2019)

Got CO contact yesterday, requesting medicals.

190 NSW
Lodged: 20 July 2019
CO Contact: 11 December 2019

CO has asked for health examinations within the next 28 days. However I will be out of the country with no access to medical centres for health examinations in the next month. 
What is the best approach from here? Is there even a way to contact the CO?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Akuner said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possible to get those documents with old address to reissued so that it can have new address. If possible, go for that, otherwise it can be very confusing for any outsider. 

Rest if any any info in old and new is overlapping then that should be fine. But better to get the docs reissued

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Akuner said:


> Hi all
> 
> My county Nepal has formulated new states and divisions and the addresses have been changed. However, in my citizenship and passport, I still have old address but on my recent police check, it has a new address.
> 
> ...


The address is not important 
The name and passport number should match
Get your address updated in bank account, employment records etc.

Cheers


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Jelly11 said:


> Got CO contact yesterday, requesting medicals.
> 
> 190 NSW
> Lodged: 20 July 2019
> ...


Gererally speaking, DHA has some agreed medical centres in all countries. Can you do that overseas?


----------



## Jelly11 (May 23, 2019)

Onurakis said:


> Gererally speaking, DHA has some agreed medical centres in all countries. Can you do that overseas?


Thanks for the reply Onurakis. I have contacted the only accredited medical centres in the country and unfortunately they do not have any availability for the next month.


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Jelly11 said:


> Thanks for the reply Onurakis. I have contacted the only accredited medical centres in the country and unfortunately they do not have any availability for the next month.


If you can get a confirmation from them about the non-availability (an email etc.), I believe you can use this argument in the correspondence between yourself & assessment officer. 

By the way, does DHA provide the HAP ID during the invitation or do you need to wait for the officer's contact to have this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jelly11 said:


> Got CO contact yesterday, requesting medicals.
> 
> 190 NSW
> Lodged: 20 July 2019
> ...


You can call up the DHA and inform them
You can email them at [email protected] and [email protected]

It is surprising that you have not completed your medical tests voluntarily all these days

Cheers


----------



## Jelly11 (May 23, 2019)

NB said:


> You can call up the DHA and inform them
> You can email them at [email protected] and [email protected]
> 
> It is surprising that you have not completed your medical tests voluntarily all these days
> ...


Thanks NB. I'm currently working in QLD and was in no rush to move to NSW once the 190 is granted. Therefore I did not do medicals up front.


----------



## Jelly11 (May 23, 2019)

Onurakis said:


> If you can get a confirmation from them about the non-availability (an email etc.), I believe you can use this argument in the correspondence between yourself & assessment officer.
> 
> By the way, does DHA provide the HAP ID during the invitation or do you need to wait for the officer's contact to have this?


Thanks. I was not sure how to contact the Case Officer with the response though.

I believe you can only get your HAP ID once you apply for the visa. You don't have to wait for CO contact.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Jelly11 said:


> Thanks NB. I'm currently working in QLD and was in no rush to move to NSW once the 190 is granted. Therefore I did not do medicals up front.


And now you are in a problem
SMH


----------



## Jelly11 (May 23, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> And now you are in a problem
> SMH


This is an extremely odd response.

The situation is through no fault of my own. There is no requirement to have medicals done up front whatsoever.
In fact, when I applied for the visa, the processing time was 10-13 months, and in that case, the DHA recommends waiting for CO to request medicals.


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi,

Its been almost year since I lodged my visa, how do i generate HAP ID if I need to do medicals again or can i just use same HAP ID. Thanks for your help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

um.heygau said:


> Hi,
> 
> Its been almost year since I lodged my visa, how do i generate HAP ID if I need to do medicals again or can i just use same HAP ID. Thanks for your help.


You cannot generate a fresh hap id nor can you reuse the old one
You have to wait for the CO to generate new hap id for you if he wants the tests done again

Cheers


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

*ImmiAccount & SkillSelect*

Hi there,

Today, I got an invitation from DHA for NSW. 

Once I clicked to "Apply to Visa" button, it directs me to the ImmiAccount, but on ImmiAccount "Start a new application" menu, Visa 190 is not available? My point how can I link my SkillSelect and ImmiAccount? 

Thanks


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Onurakis said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Today, I got an invitation from DHA for NSW.
> 
> ...


I have found an old message of NB, and it is resolved...

_*You cannot see 190 option directly

Log out of Immiaccount 

Now the email that you got from NSW would have a link which will take you to Immiaccount 

Click on that and then give your login id and password once you are on the Immiaccount page 

Now you should be able to see the 190 Option

Cheers*_


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

Onurakis said:


> I have found an old message of NB, and it is resolved...
> 
> _*You cannot see 190 option directly
> 
> ...



Actually, it is not working inasmuch there is no link in the email. 

Do you have any idea?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Onurakis said:


> Actually, it is not working inasmuch there is no link in the email.
> 
> Do you have any idea?


Earlier post you said that there is a link
Now you say there is no link

Be sure what the situation is

Cheers


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

NB said:


> Earlier post you said that there is a link
> Now you say there is no link
> 
> Be sure what the situation is
> ...


Hi NB, 

I was asking how can I link & match my SkillSelect and ImmiAccount? There is no link. The second message which I have shared was an answer of you which you have sent previously for another case. Initially, I thought that that is the case, but after I checked the email, I realised that there is no link.


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

NB said:


> um.heygau said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Thanks NB.


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

NB said:


> Earlier post you said that there is a link
> Now you say there is no link
> 
> Be sure what the situation is
> ...


I have found the reason and it is extremely weird (and hard to believe).

Once I first clicked on the link in the SkillSelect (Apply to Visa button), automatically the ImmiAccount page was opened. I realised that the browser opened my wife's account (we are using same pc), and I logged out from my wife's account. And as usual, I logged it with my personal one.

A couple of minutes ago, I remembered this and logged in to my wife's account. My invitation was standing there (the account belongs to my wife but the invitation is on my name). There is option like "Send it to another account", I have sent it to my personal one as it is supposed to be. 

Now, I can see this on my ImmiAccount.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi,

I have filed my Visa yesterday and we are now traveling to Australia for a vacation for one month.

Can we do medicals once we are back? Are there any deadlines? We are in no hurry and want to take it easy.

Cheers
Vb


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

bahlv said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you can do medical once back. Book it according to local medical center availability for safe end in case it has waits of few weeks or more than a month. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

mail2notif said:


> Yes you can do medical once back. Book it according to local medical center availability for safe end in case it has waits of few weeks or more than a month.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


Sure mate. How do I check the medical center availability? I would like to speak to them today.

Sorry but could not find anything on the Website for other countries (I am in New Delhi). Bupa centres are an option in Australia but its insanely priced.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Sure mate. How do I check the medical center availability? I would like to speak to them today.
> 
> Sorry but could not find anything on the Website for other countries (I am in New Delhi). Bupa centres are an option in Australia but its insanely priced.


Max Multi Speciality Centre
Street address:

First Floor
26A, Ring Road, Lajpat Nagar-4
New Delhi​ - 110024​

Phone:

+91 88 6044 4888
+91 01 1460 97200

View more..
Sadhu Vaswani Mission Medical Centre
Street address:

4/27, Shantiniketan
New Delhi 110 021​

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NB said:


> Max Multi Speciality Centre
> Street address:
> 
> First Floor
> ...


Thanks NB :clap2:


----------



## Deadpoolll (Oct 17, 2019)

1 year 5 days....


----------



## Panku20 (Oct 10, 2019)

hi folks
need advice @NB please help if you can
as i got co contact asking for super statement but my employer never paid it and liquidate the company as i was on 457 but i got the letter from accountant (ca) who are doing the liquidation of company so is that letter is enough?
secondly my friend got co contact and ask for super as they got some amount paid by employer but some of the amount is coming through ato as employer declare hardship and liquidating the company what they can do?
please advice 
as i applied through MARA agent tgey are handling but for relief of mind want to know this
thankss


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

(190 NSW) Below are our timelines: 
This is an excellent support group and with blessings of elders and almighty we got the Direct Grant today for family of 4. 

It was a roller coaster ride with patience tested to limit. Big thank to all fellow members and good wishes. I understand first milestone is crossed but still a lots of ground to cover. 

Below are my timelines

Project Start Date : 20th Aug 2017 

Code 261111 (ICT Business Analyst)

Process Started for Docs Collection : 20th Aug 2017 

ACS Skill Assessment Submission : 12th Oct 2017

ACS Skill Assessment - 6th Feb 2018 

PTE (7th Attempt) - 27th Mar 2019 (S90, L90, R90, W90) 

EOI- 28th March 2019

NSW Pre-Invite - 18th April 2019

Pre-Invite Acceptance- 24th April 2019

NSW Nomination Received 24th May 2019

PCC Date : 3rd Jun 2019

Visa lodged- 14th June 2019 

Medical Date : 9th Jul to 11th Jul

Medical Clear Confirmation - 15th Jul 2019 

Total : 80 Points 

Age : 25 Points

Experience : 15 Points

Education : 15 Points

Language : 20 points

State Nomination : 5 Points 

Grant Date - 12th Dec 19

IED - 1 year

Total Days in Grant after Lodgement : 181
Total Time Since Start : 28 Months (approx)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

My first post, maybe a silly question.

Should we expect grant mail to come only at specific times of the day, like 9.30 am to 10.30 am Australia time?

Lodged 190 NSW: 14/04/2019
CO Contact: 18/11/2019: Employment Reference Letter
Responded CO: 19/11/2019


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

Sydneykar said:


> My first post, maybe a silly question.
> 
> Should we expect grant mail to come only at specific times of the day, like 9.30 am to 10.30 am Australia time?
> 
> ...


Hmm, Just wondering what could be the reason behind such an informative question. If someone knows which m sure no one knows, answer it to be 11am AEST. Whats the outcome? how its gonna help?

Thanks
261313
06-Apr
Received


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

Sydneykar said:


> My first post, maybe a silly question.
> 
> Should we expect grant mail to come only at specific times of the day, like 9.30 am to 10.30 am Australia time?
> 
> ...


So u provided employment reference letter on company letter head or statutory declaration. ?

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

fromncr said:


> (190 NSW) Below are our timelines:
> This is an excellent support group and with blessings of elders and almighty we got the Direct Grant today for family of 4.
> 
> It was a roller coaster ride with patience tested to limit. Big thank to all fellow members and good wishes. I understand first milestone is crossed but still a lots of ground to cover.
> ...


Congratulations. Very Happy for you.


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> Congratulations. Very Happy for you.


Thanks a lot Su_Shri ... your support on the group has been tremendous. 

One thing i have learnt from this complete process is to be more patient and calm. Give your 100% and Things you cannot control there is no point worrying about it or beating oneself. This learning will definitely help in days to come .. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## congian911 (Jul 8, 2016)

Su_Shri said:


> Congratulations. Very Happy for you.


Hope you get yours soon Su_Shri. 



Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

congian911 said:


> Hope you get yours soon Su_Shri.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk


Yup hoping for it


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Sydneykar said:


> My first post, maybe a silly question.
> 
> Should we expect grant mail to come only at specific times of the day, like 9.30 am to 10.30 am Australia time?
> 
> ...


There is no fixed timing, people have even received it over the weekend.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Panku20 said:


> hi folks
> need advice @NB please help if you can
> as i got co contact asking for super statement but my employer never paid it and liquidate the company as i was on 457 but i got the letter from accountant (ca) who are doing the liquidation of company so is that letter is enough?
> secondly my friend got co contact and ask for super as they got some amount paid by employer but some of the amount is coming through ato as employer declare hardship and liquidating the company what they can do?
> ...


A good Mara agent knows more about the process then any member on the forum
Let the agent do his job
Don’t try to do back seat driving

Cheers


----------



## visapleasecome (Dec 13, 2019)

*Visa 190 - Mumbai*

Hi,

Anyone from Mumbai with a lodged 190 visa?


----------



## Panku20 (Oct 10, 2019)

NB said:


> Panku20 said:
> 
> 
> > hi folks
> ...


😂😂 thanks NB i will sit and watch will not drive


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

*Immiaccount*

Till how long we can keep uploading the documents in immiaccount. I have lodged my visa last month and today I realized that I missed to upload one document and uploaded today.

Will that take me out of the queue? or it that is fine?

Thanks


----------



## fromncr (Feb 10, 2018)

As long the doc is relevant and necessary you can do it. No you won't go back in queue. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hmm, Just wondering what could be the reason behind such an informative question. If someone knows which m sure no one knows, answer it to be 11am AEST. Whats the outcome? how its gonna help?
> 
> Thanks
> 261313
> ...


I believe it may help to avoid some anxiety. For example, if I know that the mail should come at 11 am AEST and I dont receive it that time, I'll say that it's not my day and then I can continue for the remaining day without anxiously waiting for mail. 

-----------------------------------------------------------
Lodged 190 NSW: 14 April, 2019
CO Contact: 18 November, 2019
Responded CO: 19 November, 2019
Feeling Hopeless From: 14 December, 2019 (  )


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

anhad18 said:


> So u provided employment reference letter on company letter head or statutory declaration. ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk



CO specifically asked for the employment reference letter (ERL) on company letterhead. So I requested HR department to provide the letter, but they denied saying that I may resign if they provide the letter. They also said that they provide ERL to alumni and not to the current employees.
In the reply to my request, they mentioned that they don't provide the ERL for PR purposes. So I uploaded this reply in immiaccount and immediately resigned from my company. 


-----------------------------------------------------------
Lodged 190 NSW: 14 April, 2019
CO Contact: 18 November, 2019
Responded CO: 19 November, 2019
Feeling Hopeless From: 14 December, 2019 (  )


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Sydneykar said:


> I believe it may help to avoid some anxiety. For example, if I know that the mail should come at 11 am AEST and I dont receive it that time, I'll say that it's not my day and then I can continue for the remaining day without anxiously waiting for mail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know waiting makes all of us too much anxious but there is nothing we can do because whole PR process is nothing but patience and money. 

Every case is unique and therefore would take its own time due to too many variables. 


Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hari2665 said:


> Till how long we can keep uploading the documents in immiaccount. I have lodged my visa last month and today I realized that I missed to upload one document and uploaded today.
> 
> Will that take me out of the queue? or it that is fine?
> 
> Thanks


No worries 

Cheers


----------



## HuiYu (Aug 19, 2019)

S56 request for more information

Sorry to disturb again, I remember somewhere along this thread mentioned before about upload additional documents under 'other' section, however I'm unable to locate the post. So, just would like to know is this correct? O I suppose to upload under different section of each applicant?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HuiYu said:


> S56 request for more information
> 
> Sorry to disturb again, I remember somewhere along this thread mentioned before about upload additional documents under 'other' section, however I'm unable to locate the post. So, just would like to know is this correct? O I suppose to upload under different section of each applicant?


Try to upload documents pertaining to the applicant under his name only
If you cannot choose a suitable section, upload under others

Cheers


----------



## PrinceOfPersia (Jan 14, 2017)

Dear Expats,

We've applied for PR (onshore) in August-2019 and still awaiting CO contact/DG. We are currently on Student VISA (Subclass 500, which is expiring August-2020) and have been issued an *INACTIVE bridging visa* while submitting the PR application.

My question is, Can I travel overseas while the application is in the process?
Do I need to inform DHA about my travel?

Thanks in advance


----------



## veshi (Sep 13, 2019)

PrinceOfPersia said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> We've applied for PR (onshore) in August-2019 and still awaiting CO contact/DG. We are currently on Student VISA (Subclass 500, which is expiring August-2020) and have been issued an *INACTIVE bridging visa* while submitting the PR application.
> 
> ...


You can travel till your student visa expires. If I remember well while applying for visa they ask you what are your future travel plans so you probably should notify the co.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PrinceOfPersia said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> We've applied for PR (onshore) in August-2019 and still awaiting CO contact/DG. We are currently on Student VISA (Subclass 500, which is expiring August-2020) and have been issued an *INACTIVE bridging visa* while submitting the PR application.
> 
> ...


If you are travelling for more then 3 weeks, it’s better to keep the co informed of your contact details in case he needs to contact you

Cheers


----------



## PriyaGowtham (Jun 8, 2018)

rianess said:


> quiinces said:
> 
> 
> > I got today,,, direct grant.. had submitted on 17th Jan under 189
> ...


Hi all, 
Can you give us some suggestions for the university lecturer occupation submitted EOI on 29/11/2019 with 70 points in 190 Visa SubClass without mentioning any states for nomination. Expecting to update EOI with my skill assessment in vetassess during next month. What are the possibilities for our grant. Can anyone suggest us.


----------



## PrinceOfPersia (Jan 14, 2017)

NB said:


> If you are travelling for more then 3 weeks, it’s better to keep the co informed of your contact details in case he needs to contact you
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB,

We've applied through the agent and also my application status is still in received status. 

My wife (main applicant) already traveled 3 weeks ago based on the thought process that we are still on a student visa. I am traveling next week and will return after the Australia day with her and kids.

what is the best way to contact CO (not sure if one assigned)?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PrinceOfPersia said:


> Thanks NB,
> 
> We've applied through the agent and also my application status is still in received status.
> 
> ...


You can just upload a form 1022 or use the update us link in the Immiaccount 

Cheers


----------



## PrinceOfPersia (Jan 14, 2017)

*princeofpersia*



NB said:


> You can just upload a form 1022 or use the update us link in the Immiaccount
> 
> Cheers


Thanks again NB... Appreciate your help


----------



## Regara (Dec 14, 2019)

Hi, I am silent observer of this forum. I got CO contact on 9 December for form 80, and birth certificate of our child to generate hapid for medical. Agent already uploaded birth certificate but CO again asked for that. 
My question is how long it will take to generate hapid after uploading required documents.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Regara said:


> Hi, I am silent observer of this forum. I got CO contact on 9 December for form 80, and birth certificate of our child to generate hapid for medical. Agent already uploaded birth certificate but CO again asked for that.
> My question is how long it will take to generate hapid after uploading required documents.


You will also need to upload the passport of the child
Have you done that ?

Cheers


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

Regara said:


> Hi, I am silent observer of this forum. I got CO contact on 9 December for form 80, and birth certificate of our child to generate hapid for medical. Agent already uploaded birth certificate but CO again asked for that.
> 
> My question is how long it will take to generate hapid after uploading required documents.


Is it 189 or 190 ??

Which state and what is lodge date ?

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Regara (Dec 14, 2019)

I have applied for passport 2 weeks back. And in document checklist co mentioned
“In regard to newborn child, please provide birth certificate so we can generate HAP ID“ . My sis in law has done her baby medical with birth certificate only and later upload passport.


----------



## Regara (Dec 14, 2019)

anhad18 said:


> regara said:
> 
> 
> > hi, i am silent observer of this forum. I got co contact on 9 december for form 80, and birth certificate of our child to generate hapid for medical. Agent already uploaded birth certificate but co again asked for that.
> ...


190, qld , 4/07/2019


----------



## Regara (Dec 14, 2019)

NB said:


> Regara said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I am silent observer of this forum. I got CO contact on 9 December for form 80, and birth certificate of our child to generate hapid for medical. Agent already uploaded birth certificate but CO again asked for that.
> ...


I have applied for passport 2 weeks back. And in document checklist co mentioned
“In regard to newborn child, please provide birth certificate so we can generate HAP ID“ . My sis in law has done her baby medical with birth certificate only and later upload passport.


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

Regara said:


> I have applied for passport 2 weeks back. And in document checklist co mentioned
> “In regard to newborn child, please provide birth certificate so we can generate HAP ID“ . My sis in law has done her baby medical with birth certificate only and later upload passport.


Yes you can upload passport later,

One thing I am.still thinking why so late CO contact for you , as people lodged in October already got grant or CO contact.

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausonshore (Nov 14, 2019)

Hii all

I have got a question regarding skilled employment period. I applied 190 on 7th nov. At that moment my skilled employment was for 11 months. So i selected "No"in the question "is this employment for atleast 1 year?".
But now i have finished 1 year of my skilled employment two days ago. Do i have to fill up form 1022 and notify immigration regarding this?. Because it affects the answer i gave in my application. 

Please advice.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ausonshore said:


> Hii all
> 
> I have got a question regarding skilled employment period. I applied 190 on 7th nov. At that moment my skilled employment was for 11 months. So i selected "No"in the question "is this employment for atleast 1 year?".
> But now i have finished 1 year of my skilled employment two days ago. Do i have to fill up form 1022 and notify immigration regarding this?. Because it affects the answer i gave in my application.
> ...


What happens after the invite doesn’t matter
Nothing required

Cheers


----------



## Ausonshore (Nov 14, 2019)

NB said:


> Ausonshore said:
> 
> 
> > Hii all
> ...


Thanks


----------



## thegreat123 (Sep 14, 2019)

Hi Guys,
Hope all is well. I just had a quick question, can the secondary applicant in 190 subclass enter Australia before the primary applicant. I read somewhere that it is possible if any such condition is not explicitly mentioned in the grant letter. Looking forward for a positive response


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

Successfully completed 250 days without any contact whatsoever. 

Thanks
261313
06-Apr
NSW
Onshore


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

Sydneykar said:


> CO specifically asked for the employment reference letter (ERL) on company letterhead. So I requested HR department to provide the letter, but they denied saying that I may resign if they provide the letter. They also said that they provide ERL to alumni and not to the current employees.
> In the reply to my request, they mentioned that they don't provide the ERL for PR purposes. So I uploaded this reply in immiaccount and immediately resigned from my company.
> 
> 
> ...


what a selfish company that is ! you did the right thing in resigning. those are mean b***ards, and dont wish the best for their employees!


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

*rupesh_oz*

Hi Guys,

I have filed my 190 application on 06-Apr. At that time I didn't upload the payg and tax assessment notice (3rd party evidence) for the period July-2018 to jun-2019 since it wasn't tax ready. Although I uploaded payslips till April 2019.

Now I have payg, ATO notice, and payslips up till today.

Should I upload these docs? will it impact my processing time?

Thanks
06-Apr
261313
Received.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you can upload and it won't have any impact on the processing time. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## clse945111 (Aug 12, 2019)

Hi guys
I'm just in the process of lodging my 190 application now as I just received the 190 final invite from NSW.
There's a list of documents that I need to upload, just wondering if I need to upload the police check before lodging the application? Or I can lodge the visa application first then just upload police check result once I have received it?


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have filed my 190 application on 06-Apr. At that time I didn't upload the payg and tax assessment notice (3rd party evidence) for the period July-2018 to jun-2019 since it wasn't tax ready. Although I uploaded payslips till April 2019.
> 
> ...


You should upload it, there is a very slight chance that CO may ask these documents if you dont provide proactively. Uploading upfront may help to avoid some delay.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

clse945111 said:


> Hi guys
> I'm just in the process of lodging my 190 application now as I just received the 190 final invite from NSW.
> There's a list of documents that I need to upload, just wondering if I need to upload the police check before lodging the application? Or I can lodge the visa application first then just upload police check result once I have received it?


You can upload it later also 

Cheers


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

clse945111 said:


> Hi guys
> I'm just in the process of lodging my 190 application now as I just received the 190 final invite from NSW.
> There's a list of documents that I need to upload, just wondering if I need to upload the police check before lodging the application? Or I can lodge the visa application first then just upload police check result once I have received it?


You can lodge the visa application first then just upload police check result once you have received it. You may apply for PCC, then start lodging application, and fill form 80 and 1221 while lodging application. There is a good chance that you'll receive your PCC by the time filling form 80 and 1221 is completed (Considering that you haven't already filled it).


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

*Time to hibernate!*

189 applicants finally got something to cheer about.
On the other hand, it seems that the guardian angel for 190 applicants has decided to rest for a while. Time to hibernate bears, be prepared for second round of PCC and medicals! 

-----------------------------------------------------------
Lodged 190 NSW: 14 April, 2019
CO Contact: 18 November, 2019
Responded CO: 19 November, 2019
Feeling Hopeless From: 14 December, 2019 (  )


----------



## safe for better life (Nov 23, 2019)

Hi Bro.

"Otherwise, provide proof your partner has functional English."
"An overall band score of at least 30 for each of the 4 test components"

Listen>30 / Read>30 / Speak>30 / Write >30? or just the overall socre is above 30?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

safe for better life said:


> Hi Bro.
> 
> "Otherwise, provide proof your partner has functional English."
> "An overall band score of at least 30 for each of the 4 test components"
> ...


It’s ambiguous 
The CO can take it as he wants
It’s better to have at least 30 in each to avoid rejection


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Sydneykar said:


> 189 applicants finally got something to cheer about.
> On the other hand, it seems that the guardian angel for 190 applicants has decided to rest for a while. Time to hibernate bears, be prepared for second round of PCC and medicals!
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## usa.aussie (Sep 22, 2019)

Sydneykar said:


> 189 applicants finally got something to cheer about.
> On the other hand, it seems that the guardian angel for 190 applicants has decided to rest for a while. Time to hibernate bears, be prepared for second round of PCC and medicals!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Sorry if I missed it - was there a change in how 190 applications are being handled, relative to 189?


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

usa.aussie said:


> Sydneykar said:
> 
> 
> > 189 applicants finally got something to cheer about.
> ...


It has been observed in recent times that whenever a particular visa type picks up speed, e.g. 189 in this case, other types slow down. Let's hope and pray that it doesn't slow down for other types this time.


----------



## falcon77 (Sep 19, 2019)

Sydneykar said:


> 189 applicants finally got something to cheer about.
> On the other hand, it seems that the guardian angel for 190 applicants has decided to rest for a while. Time to hibernate bears, be prepared for second round of PCC and medicals!
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> ...


On the same boat brother.. !! similar timelines for me too..!! 
Helpless..!!


----------



## vyks365 (Mar 12, 2019)

falcon77 said:


> Sydneykar said:
> 
> 
> > 189 applicants finally got something to cheer about.
> ...


+1 🤞


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

*rupesh_oz*

You guys at least got contacted. Seems like I am the only one whose status is still received from march/April lodgement.

Thanks
261313
06-Apr
NSW


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Nothing today..


----------



## usa.aussie (Sep 22, 2019)

Sydneykar said:


> usa.aussie said:
> 
> 
> > Sydneykar said:
> ...


It looks like the process and times for 189 are as follows. Do we have reason to believe they will shorten?

75% of applications: 12 months
90% of applications: 20 months


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> You guys at least got contacted. Seems like I am the only one whose status is still received from march/April lodgement.
> 
> Thanks
> 261313
> ...


whats your points ? and is your occupation availability listed as low or medium ?


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

unkle_uber said:


> whats your points ? and is your occupation availability listed as low or medium ?


75+5
Not sure

Thanks
261313
NSW
06-Apr


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Last year, grants were reported during this time too. In fact till 24th Dec.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Do we need to submit form 80 for parents( non migrating )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

mirand said:


> Do we need to submit form 80 for parents( non migrating )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not required.


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

Su_Shri said:


> Last year, grants were reported during this time too. In fact till 24th Dec.


Let's hope and pray for the best while preparing for the PCC. 
😣😣😣


----------



## charupriyal (Feb 19, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> Last year, grants were reported during this time too. In fact till 24th Dec.


M from 2 dec 2018 status still received. Feeling hopeless 😩 now


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

charupriyal said:


> Su_Shri said:
> 
> 
> > Last year, grants were reported during this time too. In fact till 24th Dec.
> ...


CaN understand your situation 😑


----------



## Kenochie (Oct 17, 2017)

charupriyal said:


> M from 2 dec 2018 status still received. Feeling hopeless 😩 now


Are you serious!!!!!!, thats long man. Have you attempted to contact DHA?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Kenochie said:


> Are you serious!!!!!!, thats long man. Have you attempted to contact DHA?


He can contact as many time as he want but it won't have any impact on processing. This year someone reported 489 processing I guess from 2016 or 2017. It was second CO contact after that long (facepalm). 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

Global Processing time is now 8-10 Months.
When should i be able to contact them? now or after 10 months?

Thanks
261313
06-Apr
Received


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Global Processing time is now 8-10 Months.
> When should i be able to contact them? now or after 10 months?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


You can contact them at any point of time you want
Just don’t expect any action and only a standard response that it’s under processing 

Cheers


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> 75+5
> Not sure
> 
> Thanks
> ...


i just checked, availability for your occupation is high but it has additional criteria. that criteria should be 1 year of working in NSW.


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi All,

Will there any verification of work experience, if don't claim point of any experience at all?

Does it happen with anyone ? Any clue ?


----------



## charupriyal (Feb 19, 2018)

mail2notif said:


> Kenochie said:
> 
> 
> > Are you serious!!!!!!, thats long man. Have you attempted to contact DHA?
> ...


 Already contacted them they have standards reply under processing...😔😔


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

unkle_uber said:


> i just checked, availability for your occupation is high but it has additional criteria. that criteria should be 1 year of working in NSW.


It does not matter as he has already lodged the visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Will there any verification of work experience, if don't claim point of any experience at all?
> 
> Does it happen with anyone ? Any clue ?


Some experience is used towards AQF during skills assessment, so there is a small chance of employment verification even if you have not claimed points

Cheers


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi You made a very good point.

I did my assessment from Engineers Australia, which does not deduct my or other experience for skill assessment. 

Why i asking this question.

Should i give heads Rude HR team of my ex employer or no.


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Rupesh_Oz said:


> Global Processing time is now 8-10 Months.
> When should i be able to contact them? now or after 10 months?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


It was 9-10 earlier ?


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> Rupesh_Oz said:
> 
> 
> > Global Processing time is now 8-10 Months.
> ...


Yes it was 9-10 earlier


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

Darwin onshore said:


> Yes it was 9-10 earlier


Seems 190 has slowed down now..


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

Su_Shri said:


> Darwin onshore said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it was 9-10 earlier
> ...


For us dec 2018 application department was always slow.. 😞


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Did anyone receive grant from Victoria recently?

I'm following this forum and saw that only NSW is giving grants for the last couple of months.


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

Lodgement April I think i can only expect my grant on new page 🕔🕖🕞


----------



## sidharth.chandrasekhar (Dec 2, 2019)

Can somebody clarify this for me.

I did my skill assessment for Software Engineer even before starting a job in NSW and submitted my EOI based on that. Recently I got the 190 NSW invitation and I applied for it. I got a mail yesterday asking me for evidence of at least one year skilled employment in NSW. I have been working in NSW for last 1.5 years and I can show evidence for that. However, my working experience in NSW is not yet assessed. 
1.If I submit the evidence will that suffice all the requirements or do I have to assess my NSW work experience with ACS? The assessment may take time and I might loose points for my age.

Note: I am not claiming any points for my work experience in Australia/NSW.


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

sidharth.chandrasekhar said:


> Can somebody clarify this for me.
> 
> I did my skill assessment for Software Engineer even before starting a job in NSW and submitted my EOI based on that. Recently I got the 190 NSW invitation and I applied for it. I got a mail yesterday asking me for evidence of at least one year skilled employment in NSW. I have been working in NSW for last 1.5 years and I can show evidence for that. However, my working experience in NSW is not yet assessed.
> 1.If I submit the evidence will that suffice all the requirements or do I have to assess my NSW work experience with ACS? The assessment may take time and I might loose points for my age.
> ...


It seems that the mail you've received is is specifically asking for your NSW experience. As you may know, NSW invites only those software engineers who have worked at least one year in NSW (new rule for invitation). So you don't have to perform a reassessment. Just submit the employment evidences. All the very best!


----------



## zero3200 (Sep 25, 2019)

Hi, I have a question whether taking legal action against someone will affect my PR application or not.

I was involved in a car accident in October, someone rear-ends my car while I am stopped at the traffic light (Red signal) which result in my car as a written off. However, I need to hire a car from a third party company to use as I do not have "hire car after accident" in my insurance policy. That third party company is a rental car company that specializes in providing rental car for people who suffer the loss and will recover the rental cost from the at-fault party or the at-fault party insurer. 

But I have received an email from the rental car company said that the at-fault party insurer refuses to pay for the rental cost and they are going to commence legal proceddings on behalf of me as plaintiff, claimant or applicant.

my question is would that proceeding will affect my PR application? Even it is not a criminal case and I am the claimant.


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

zero3200 said:


> Hi, I have a question whether taking legal action against someone will affect my PR application or not.
> 
> I was involved in a car accident in October, someone rear-ends my car while I am stopped at the traffic light (Red signal) which result in my car as a written off. However, I need to hire a car from a third party company to use as I do not have "hire car after accident" in my insurance policy. That third party company is a rental car company that specializes in providing rental car for people who suffer the loss and will recover the rental cost from the at-fault party or the at-fault party insurer.
> 
> ...


Depends which country it has happened. Few countries non payment is a criminal offence.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sidharth.chandrasekhar said:


> Can somebody clarify this for me.
> 
> I did my skill assessment for Software Engineer even before starting a job in NSW and submitted my EOI based on that. Recently I got the 190 NSW invitation and I applied for it. I got a mail yesterday asking me for evidence of at least one year skilled employment in NSW. I have been working in NSW for last 1.5 years and I can show evidence for that. However, my working experience in NSW is not yet assessed.
> 1.If I submit the evidence will that suffice all the requirements or do I have to assess my NSW work experience with ACS? The assessment may take time and I might loose points for my age.
> ...


Is your present job under Anzsco code 261313 ?
If so why do you not want to claim points for experience?
You should apply immediately to ACS and get reassessed so that you can include the nsw experience 

Cheers


----------



## zero3200 (Sep 25, 2019)

DDouza said:


> Depends which country it has happened. Few countries non payment is a criminal offence.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


It was happened in Perth, AU


----------



## Onurakis (Oct 29, 2018)

zero3200 said:


> Hi, I have a question whether taking legal action against someone will affect my PR application or not.
> 
> I was involved in a car accident in October, someone rear-ends my car while I am stopped at the traffic light (Red signal) which result in my car as a written off. However, I need to hire a car from a third party company to use as I do not have "hire car after accident" in my insurance policy. That third party company is a rental car company that specializes in providing rental car for people who suffer the loss and will recover the rental cost from the at-fault party or the at-fault party insurer.
> 
> ...


If you would hit someone and run, it could be a problem. And the case is not resulted, and no one said that you are guilty. Even if you would lose this case, the court will require to make a payment to the rental company, and it is a financial problem, not a crime. Think like that, a candidate has some debts to a bank about his credit cards, and the bank takes some legal actions. Same story, it would not affect your PR process, not relevant.


----------



## zero3200 (Sep 25, 2019)

Onurakis said:


> If you would hit someone and run, it could be a problem. And the case is not resulted, and no one said that you are guilty. Even if you would lose this case, the court will require to make a payment to the rental company, and it is a financial problem, not a crime. Think like that, a candidate has some debts to a bank about his credit cards, and the bank takes some legal actions. Same story, it would not affect your PR process, not relevant.


That make sense, thank you for your response


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Got my invite and SS today from QLD for the 190 visa!

Now for my questions:
1) Do all documents I provide have to be certified by a JP, or can I just provide the scans from my computer?
2) When does the Health Declaration come up? There's nowhere to create a HAP ID unless I'm missing this? Or does it create a Health Declaration separately?

I'm sure I'll have more questions but will search thru this forum first where I can.


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

mfh5001 said:


> Got my invite and SS today from QLD for the 190 visa!
> 
> Now for my questions:
> 1) Do all documents I provide have to be certified by a JP, or can I just provide the scans from my computer?
> ...


1. You may submit colour scans of original documents. JP certification is not necessary.
2. You may generate HAP ID after lodging the application.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Sydneykar said:


> 1. You may submit colour scans of original documents. JP certification is not necessary.
> 2. You may generate HAP ID after lodging the application.


Thanks buddy. Quick question on the "certification not necessary" - does it say that anywhere? My ImmiAccount is pretty clear to say "certified copies" but I've seen some people on this forum (and elsewhere) say maybe don't need certified copies...

If this is true then that'll save a LOT of time/effort having to find an authorised person to do this!


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

mfh5001 said:


> Got my invite and SS today from QLD for the 190 visa!
> 
> Now for my questions:
> 1) Do all documents I provide have to be certified by a JP, or can I just provide the scans from my computer?
> ...


Congrats on the 190. Got mine too, I’m onshore so already have my immiacount (luckily).

You can get a HAP ID.. when you log into immiaccount click new then medicals. However, they only last a year and if the visa takes more than a year to finalise you’d have to do them again. 

Certified copies are needed for specific things. Passport (any other ID) etc. most other things a coloured copy is fine.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Molboro said:


> Congrats on the 190. Got mine too, I’m onshore so already have my immiacount (luckily).
> 
> You can get a HAP ID.. when you log into immiaccount click new then medicals. However, they only last a year and if the visa takes more than a year to finalise you’d have to do them again.
> 
> Certified copies are needed for specific things. Passport (any other ID) etc. most other things a coloured copy is fine.


Thanks mate - the certified copies are actually really confusing / I'm getting conflicting information.

The Department website technically doesn't say anywhere it has to be a certified copy, rather everything DOES have to be in colour. I'll still upload whatever I have certified (I guess the CO can ask for certified copies later too?)


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

mfh5001 said:


> Molboro said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the 190. Got mine too, I’m onshore so already have my immiacount (luckily).
> ...


When I did my previous visa (only 6 months ago) they wanted certified copies of passport and driving license only. Just get those certified as it’ll speed things up. I’d they want other things certified they’ll ask. 👌👍


----------



## VTR (Oct 3, 2018)

mfh5001 said:


> Thanks mate - the certified copies are actually really confusing / I'm getting conflicting information.
> 
> The Department website technically doesn't say anywhere it has to be a certified copy, rather everything DOES have to be in colour. I'll still upload whatever I have certified (I guess the CO can ask for certified copies later too?)


You don't have to certify the documents. If you check the home affairs department website they have mentioned that the documents need to be colour scan.

I have received my PR grant recently and I had only uploaded colour scans for all documents.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mfh5001 said:


> Thanks buddy. Quick question on the "certification not necessary" - does it say that anywhere? My ImmiAccount is pretty clear to say "certified copies" but I've seen some people on this forum (and elsewhere) say maybe don't need certified copies...
> 
> If this is true then that'll save a LOT of time/effort having to find an authorised person to do this!


The rules of DHA are very clear
As long as you are scanning in colour, no certification is required
If you still have doubts, consult a Mara agent 

Cheers


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

NB said:


> The rules of DHA are very clear
> As long as you are scanning in colour, no certification is required
> If you still have doubts, consult a Mara agent
> 
> Cheers


Actually not clear since it states two different things on official websites (DHA - colour, MyImmiAccount - certified). Hence the question on what others did.

But all good thank you everyone for your contribution. Will proceed with my application.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi buddies, 

Can I re-use HAP id for the second health check? My first one has been expired. 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin onshore (Dec 15, 2018)

davidng said:


> Hi buddies,
> 
> Can I re-use HAP id for the second health check? My first one has been expired.
> 
> ...


You can not use the old HAP ID but you can generate the another HAP ID from health declaration and select 189. I am attaching one case you can read as this person medical got expired and he generate his HAP by selecting 189 and also upload cover letter to explain that why he select 189 bz 887 is not in the option of health declaration. 
You can do the same to avoid another CO contact.


----------



## Murphydee (Jan 21, 2019)

Visa grant.

I was woken this morning to the great news of my grant with that of my wife. It’s not been an easy journey but has been calm with the forum and it’s members. To all those waiting, I pray for speedy grant.
Cheers.
Visa lodge- 08/05/2019
Medicals- 22/05/2019
C/O contact- 21/11/2019
Visa grant- 21/12/2019.

FYI- I am onshore at the moment but had to apply for the visa offshore due to the s48 bar as I had my 187 refused two years ago and the appeal still on with AAT. Will have to write to the AAT now to withdraw the appeal as my 190 has kicked in already. Thanks all


----------



## Murphydee (Jan 21, 2019)

mfh5001 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > The rules of DHA are very clear
> ...


Got my grant today and never certified any and I mean any of my documents, even my passport page and driver licenses, none was certified.

Thanks


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Murphydee said:


> Visa grant.
> 
> I was woken this morning to the great news of my grant with that of my wife. It’s not been an easy journey but has been calm with the forum and it’s members. To all those waiting, I pray for speedy grant.
> Cheers.
> ...


Many congrats Dear !! What was your ANZSCO code and points please


----------



## Murphydee (Jan 21, 2019)

vinay_1187 said:


> Many congrats Dear !! What was your ANZSCO code and points please


ANZSCO Code 411715
points 80


----------



## dineshsshinkar (Apr 21, 2018)

Murphydee said:


> Visa grant.
> 
> I was woken this morning to the great news of my grant with that of my wife. It’s not been an easy journey but has been calm with the forum and it’s members. To all those waiting, I pray for speedy grant.
> Cheers.
> ...


Could you please tell what's the CO contact for?


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Hey random question for everyone here (specifically for those who organised their medicals onshore)

I went to BUPA's website and looked to schedule an appointment in Brisbane for next week (or possibly the week after due to holidays). I logged on earlier today (Saturday) and there were zero appointments, period - like none at all in to Jan/Feb/Mar and beyond.

To test I also looked at other major metropolitan centres (Sydney, Melbourne, Perth) and nothing.

Weird question but does anyone know if the BUPA website has hours similar to the phones (i.e. Monday to Friday 8am-5pm)? I find it weird for a website to have operating hours but I guess that may be their thing?

Just wanted to see if maybe others have seen this or if it's a glitch and I have to call on Monday.


----------



## Thpham1 (Oct 20, 2018)

mfh5001 said:


> Hey random question for everyone here (specifically for those who organised their medicals onshore)
> 
> I went to BUPA's website and looked to schedule an appointment in Brisbane for next week (or possibly the week after due to holidays). I logged on earlier today (Saturday) and there were zero appointments, period - like none at all in to Jan/Feb/Mar and beyond.
> 
> ...


BUPA website only shows appointments less than 1 week in advance. Next week is holiday period and possibly won't be possible to book any appointment.


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

Murphydee said:


> Visa grant.
> 
> I was woken this morning to the great news of my grant with that of my wife. It’s not been an easy journey but has been calm with the forum and it’s members. To all those waiting, I pray for speedy grant.
> Cheers.
> ...



Could you please let me know what was the CO contact for?


----------



## usa.aussie (Sep 22, 2019)

Bupa visa services phone number: 1300 794 919


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Thpham1 said:


> BUPA website only shows appointments less than 1 week in advance. Next week is holiday period and possibly won't be possible to book any appointment.


I get that but I'm seeing no appointments PERIOD like even in to January/February/March.

I think it might be maybe their website has operating hours because I can't get anybody on the phone (because it's currently Sunday).

Will try again tomorrow, perhaps it's a glitch on their website.


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

mfh5001 said:


> Thpham1 said:
> 
> 
> > BUPA website only shows appointments less than 1 week in advance. Next week is holiday period and possibly won't be possible to book any appointment.
> ...


They only show them for a week. Next week they aren’t open.. they don’t show any appointments further than 1 week from today


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Nevermind guys I found the issue.

"Australian visa medical appointments are available 5 business days in advance only. Dates with available times are marked in green."

Happy holidays, everyone.


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

mfh5001 said:


> Nevermind guys I found the issue.
> 
> "Australian visa medical appointments are available 5 business days in advance only. Dates with available times are marked in green."
> 
> Happy holidays, everyone.


Which is what previous individuals told you


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Molboro said:


> Which is what previous individuals told you


It's early, not reading things correctly


----------



## Murphydee (Jan 21, 2019)

Asked for overseas police check as the one I had expired few days before the contact


----------



## ZeusAufOlympus (Dec 22, 2019)

*Applying for Victorian Skilled Nomination Visa (190)*

Hi Everyone,

I am writing this post to get advice on my current situation and also cross-check my plans.

Currently, I have already applied for 189 Visa :
ANZSCO: 233411
PTE: 20 points
Naati: 5 points
MSA (Professional Engineer): 15 points
Age (25): 30 points
Masters: 5 points
Single: 10 points
--------------------------------------------
Total = 85 points
Applied EOI (189) on 30 September 2019

I will get +5 points for experience by January 7 2020.
Hence, that will bring the total to 90 points.

Additionally, I am currently doing Professional Year which will finish by 30 October, which will also give me +5 points and hence bringing my points to 95 points.

I was somehow oblivious to 190 subclass visa earlier and just now as I aware of it, hence I am planning to apply for it because I have heard that it is quicker than 189.

Currently, I am starting to work on skill assessment for Engineering Technologist which I will submit to Engineers Australia (EA) in fast-track and I assume will be passed by the start of Feb. Them all the requirements will be completed to apply for 190.

My question is actually subjective, to be honest. I want to know the forum members view if my thinking about 190 being quicker is true or not?


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

Well it’s currently quicker 190, but in the recent past 189 had been quicker. So no one knows what it’ll be when you get nominated. 
But just curious why you’d want Engineering Technologist? For 190 it does appear not a lot of states are nominating it? And for 189 although your potential 95 points looks good but in future will it? It’s one of the Pro Rata Occupations you know.


----------



## fahadaman1 (Dec 23, 2019)

Hello Everybody,

190 NSW// STATISTICIAN(NON PRO-RATA)// 75+5
EOI 189/190: 22 AUG 2019
EOI PICKED BY STATE: 21 OCT 2019
MHA ITA: 25 NOV 2019
VISA LODGE: 03 DEC 2019 (INCL MEDICALS & POLICE CERTS)
CITIZENSHIP AND COUNTRY OF APPLICATION: SINGAPORE

How long it is gonna take to receive final grant?
Can't wait for final grant.


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

fahadaman1 said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> 190 NSW// STATISTICIAN(NON PRO-RATA)// 75+5
> EOI 189/190: 22 AUG 2019
> ...


About 8-9 months


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

fahadaman1 said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It can be anywhere between 1 to 10 months or more depending upon luck. Official processing time for 190 is 9-10 months. 

Good luck lah!

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ciaran88 (Jul 4, 2016)

Does anyone know anything about the Queensland 190?

I have an EOI with 90 points submitted in September but I gather that it is closed and should remain closed for a while but may open in February?

Just wondering why it was closed and what my chances are with this route to PR?


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Ciaran88 said:


> Does anyone know anything about the Queensland 190?
> 
> I have an EOI with 90 points submitted in September but I gather that it is closed and should remain closed for a while but may open in February?
> 
> Just wondering why it was closed and what my chances are with this route to PR?


QLD has recently only been opening their nominations 1-2x per year. FY20 was open in July for 2 days and November for 1 day. I submitted in November when it was open for 24 hours and got an invite last week.

If you submitted in September then they won't pick it up - they've been pretty clear on that on the BSMQ website.

Next one will open in July so they said on their Facebook page (I don't work for them so I don't know when they will open). Follow BSMQ on Facebook and they will keep you up to date on when they're opening the list again.

Best of luck.


----------



## Ciaran88 (Jul 4, 2016)

mfh5001 said:


> Ciaran88 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know anything about the Queensland 190?
> ...


Oh wait, so I have to actually apply on the specific day that it’s open? I didn’t realise 😞

Do you happen to know what the prospects are according to points?


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Ciaran88 said:


> Oh wait, so I have to actually apply on the specific day that it’s open? I didn’t realise 😞
> 
> Do you happen to know what the prospects are according to points?


There's also a QLD 190/489 thread here on this site (although the 489 is no longer a thing, the discussion has shifted to 190/491). Check it out as some good info there.

Not sure about points, I had 90+5 and mine was picked up within a month. I know others are still waiting...


----------



## Ciaran88 (Jul 4, 2016)

mfh5001 said:


> Ciaran88 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wait, so I have to actually apply on the specific day that it’s open? I didn’t realise 😞
> ...


Thanks I’ll move to that thread now, my last question for you then is that someone just told me that if you meet the cut off of 65 points then you will be processed and the points just determine the order - so you should theoretically get the PR it just isn’t guaranteed when?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Ciaran88 said:


> Thanks I’ll move to that thread now, my last question for you then is that someone just told me that if you meet the cut off of 65 points then you will be processed and the points just determine the order - so you should theoretically get the PR it just isn’t guaranteed when?


It all depends on the visa category. For 190 visa 65 points is the minimum category and then on top of that state criteria is what matters the most. Like for my profession (261313) they needed 5 years experience after skill assessment so that meant overall 7+ years experience minimum. You would have to keep an eye on their page to see if they open again next year before July or not (chances are very low due to quota being met) and then apply when they open. On the QLD thread you can check what were the conditions for your job code last time as it may have been 75+ points or now it maybe 90+. You would need to check. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

Guys,

With deep regret, I wish to disclose that my visa application under subclass 189 has been rejected on health grounds.

In fact, I have a child with moderate level of intellectual disability and DHA considers it as a burden on Australian society.

I am in distraught, as hard work of 3+ years and close of AUD 20000 went in vain.

My advice to all aspiring migrants is to properly assess & proceed for the immigration process in case any of their family member has any medical condition.

My best wishes to all awaiting & aspiring people and hope they get grant soon.


----------



## Baaghi (Mar 4, 2019)

Ankit Mehta said:


> Guys,
> 
> With deep regret, I wish to disclose that my visa application under subclass 189 has been rejected on health grounds.
> 
> ...


Sad to hear that. Wish you all the best and hope you will get better opportunity.


----------



## phahmed (Dec 24, 2019)

is there an invitation round after return from holiday on 6 Jan or it will be at the end of the month?


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Ankit Mehta said:


> Guys,
> 
> With deep regret, I wish to disclose that my visa application under subclass 189 has been rejected on health grounds.
> 
> ...


Sad to hear that. Usually, they reject the application if they find a major issue in health assessment.
Not sure what is the exact medical condition on which they rejected. If you think, it is not fair then maybe appeal for reconsideration the outcome via qualified MARA agent. 
Not sure if there is such a provision or not.

All the best.


----------



## usa.aussie (Sep 22, 2019)

That’s very sad to hear Ankit. Have you considered legal appeal? I’ve heard cases of people with “burdensome” medical conditions (eg HIV) successfully appealing rejections with the help of a lawyer. Not sure if this is a viable avenue for you (I believe they offer evidence that they will bear the costs of medication, which may be different from the theoretical “burdens” involved in your case), but I wonder if it is worth soliciting the advice of a low-cost/free legal aid org (I don’t know any else I would suggest one), if you haven’t already?


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

usa.aussie said:


> That’s very sad to hear Ankit. Have you considered legal appeal? I’ve heard cases of people with “burdensome” medical conditions (eg HIV) successfully appealing rejections with the help of a lawyer. Not sure if this is a viable avenue for you (I believe they offer evidence that they will bear the costs of medication, which may be different from the theoretical “burdens” involved in your case), but I wonder if it is worth soliciting the advice of a low-cost/free legal aid org (I don’t know any else I would suggest one), if you haven’t already?


The right of appeal is mostly for the onshore applicants which is not the case with me. However, I am contemplating discussion with reputed lawyer/ MARA agent based in Australia through SKype etc. but chances are very less.
In fact, we had given undertaking to the CO about bearing the possible cost of my child & even showed our assests/properties etc. to them but they simply go by rule book.


----------



## usa.aussie (Sep 22, 2019)

Sounds like you’ve been proceeding with diligence. Thank you for sharing your insights with the group despite the upsetting news. We will all be rooting for you.


----------



## krishnamurthyraju (Sep 23, 2019)

*Need Clarification on ACS Documents submission*

Hi All,

One of my friends is helping me on my PR - ACS Documents submission.
He has done it by his own in 2017, he did notary for each and every document stating "True Copy" along with stamp and lawyer signature on it.

When I checked the ACS -Skill Assessment Guidelines, it seems above was mandatory till 2018. As per the latest Guidelines they only ask for Colour copy min 300dpi and nothing mentioned about "True Copy".

Can someone please clarify, Do we need to have all the documents(colour) to be assessted ?

Also, I prepared RPL document as per his guidance, but after reading the "Skill Assessment Guidelines", it was only required for NON-ICT education background.
My education Qualification is B.Tech CSE & Profession: Oracle DBA - 262111, Do I need go with (Skills) or (RPL) ?

As I have my RPL document ready, is there any advantage if I go with it?

Skills Assessment (Skills)
Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL)

experience:
1year - system administrator
7years - Oracle Apps DBA

I am little confused, someone please clarify.

Thanks,
Raju


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

krishnamurthyraju said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One of my friends is helping me on my PR - ACS Documents submission.
> He has done it by his own in 2017, he did notary for each and every document stating "True Copy" along with stamp and lawyer signature on it.
> ...


Each case is unique 

If you are going to follow your friend, you are going to land in serious trouble 
He does not know anything and I am surprised that he got a grant

If you don’t have the time or inclination to study the process, you should go through a Mara agent

Specifically To your query, you have to study the ACS guidelines and apply
RPL is not required in your case nor attestation 



Cheers


----------



## krishnamurthyraju (Sep 23, 2019)

NB said:


> Each case is unique
> 
> If you are going to follow your friend, you are going to land in serious trouble
> He does not know anything and I am surprised that he got a grant
> ...


Thanks Newbiez, I will make time and study the document.


----------



## Shwetha10 (Feb 5, 2018)

Hello NB,

I would like to take your advice on my profile in detail, please suggest.

ANSZCO - 234111 ( Agriculture Consultant)

Age : 32 30 Points
Experience: 8+ Years 15 Points
Qualification: Bsc Agriculture 15 Points
English - Competent ( As of now)
Assesment : Vetessass - Positive

Total : 60 + State 5

I have two kids planing to move Australia, preferably through 189 Visa . My Spouse has a skilled profile with competent english.

We have applied for 190 Visa to Victoria and NSW in year 2018 but nothing turned positive.

I seek your help and advice on better scoring options as per the new changes since we been chasing for the visa more than two years now.

Thanks in advance,
Happy Christmas and New Year.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Shwetha10 said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> I would like to take your advice on my profile in detail, please suggest.
> 
> ...


Why don't you go for 491 as for 189 65 points seem to be a dream for ever. Moreover you are at 32 so after a year you might be losing five points for age also. Rest experts might guide you better.


----------



## am0gh (Mar 27, 2018)

Extremely sorry to hear that. I wish you and your family the very best with whatever you decide!



Ankit Mehta said:


> Guys,
> 
> With deep regret, I wish to disclose that my visa application under subclass 189 has been rejected on health grounds.
> 
> ...


----------



## clse945111 (Aug 12, 2019)

Hi guys, I was hoping someone would be able to help me with this as I haven't been able to find the answer probably because my situation is a little unique.

I've just applied for my 190 visa, and basically now on ImmiAccoount it shows that medical exam is a required action. Now I'm currently on a 820 visa (partner - onshore) which required a medical exam of the same items almost two years back, do I still need to go through the exam?

Thanks


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

clse945111 said:


> Hi guys, I was hoping someone would be able to help me with this as I haven't been able to find the answer probably because my situation is a little unique.
> 
> I've just applied for my 190 visa, and basically now on ImmiAccoount it shows that medical exam is a required action. Now I'm currently on a 820 visa (partner - onshore) which required a medical exam of the same items almost two years back, do I still need to go through the exam?
> 
> Thanks


The validity of the medical exam results is one year. So you need to do it again


----------



## neerocks (Oct 23, 2019)

*california PCC*



krishmu said:


> I am planning to send the fingerprints to State of California, for the state clearance https://oag.ca.gov/fingerprints/visaimmigration


Hi Krishmu,

I too got CO contact for California state PCC. I see here from your post that you have mailed the finger print card. 
Did you buy the original card from somewhere or you just downloaded it from FBI site & printed it in A4 and then sent it to DOJ?
Could you please share the details.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## arash1988 (Dec 26, 2019)

*Visa 190 chance*

Hai everyone,
I am new to this forum. I have started my Australia PR procedures. Just submitted documents for skill assessment. I am trying for visa 190 with skill as Transport Engineer ANZSCO 233215. Do transport engineers have demand in Australia?

Also as calculated i have 65 points now + 5(state sponsorship) = 70 total. Is there chance to get visa with this point. 
Any suggestions or advice will be helpful.

Regards


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

arash1988 said:


> Hai everyone,
> I am new to this forum. I have started my Australia PR procedures. Just submitted documents for skill assessment. I am trying for visa 190 with skill as Transport Engineer ANZSCO 233215. Do transport engineers have demand in Australia?
> 
> Also as calculated i have 65 points now + 5(state sponsorship) = 70 total. Is there chance to get visa with this point.
> ...





> Do transport engineers have demand in Australia?


Please check the following link to get an indication of how many places are currently available in your nominated occupation 233215. The link will just provide you with an indication and there is no way of finding the exact demand. 

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list



> Also as calculated i have 65 points now + 5(state sponsorship) = 70 total. Is there chance to get visa with this point.


Nobody can predict a state sponsorship as there is no official data available online. You can visit immitracker to get an idea of how your occupation has fared in the recent past, but please be advised that not everybody posts on immitracker. Good luck with your assessment.


----------



## krishmu (Feb 3, 2017)

neerocks said:


> Hi Krishmu,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi neerocks, I got the fingerprinting done through a local agency, who had the fingerprint card with them. The card was thicker, it is better to send it through the FD card. Note that the processing time is damn slow by State of California (FBI was quicker), hence better get it right first time. Also, they will send the hard copy report by normal post (no soft copy report option)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasan866 (Feb 19, 2018)

hello,
would any of you mind telling how long are the vacations in Australia ? no activity seen on immitracker.com


----------



## rafiahmadjan (Feb 16, 2017)

Hasan866 said:


> hello,
> would any of you mind telling how long are the vacations in Australia ? no activity seen on immitracker.com


6th Jan atleast

Thanks


----------



## neerocks (Oct 23, 2019)

krishmu said:


> Hi neerocks, I got the fingerprinting done through a local agency, who had the fingerprint card with them. The card was thicker, it is better to send it through the FD card. Note that the processing time is damn slow by State of California (FBI was quicker), hence better get it right first time. Also, they will send the hard copy report by normal post (no soft copy report option)
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Thanks a lot for the response.Will be doing the same.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi everyone, happy upcoming holidays, and may 2020 bring lots of visa grants! 

Speaking of the process, what's your experience (I know it is case by case individual, but still approximately) how long did it take to hear back the outcome of visa application once you've been contacted by CO & submitted all requested within 28 days frame?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hi everyone, happy upcoming holidays, and may 2020 bring lots of visa grants!
> 
> Speaking of the process, what's your experience (I know it is case by case individual, but still approximately) how long did it take to hear back the outcome of visa application once you've been contacted by CO & submitted all requested within 28 days frame?


There is no fixed timeline. I have seen on immitracker time between few hours to few months. On average it can be 2-3 months but there is no fixed rule. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Murphydee (Jan 21, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> vesnacerroni said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, happy upcoming holidays, and may 2020 bring lots of visa grants!
> ...


There’s no timeline or processing time for this. I have seen someone had to wait for 13weeks after submission of all documents requested by the CO, and also, I got a contact from my CO 28November 2019, submitted everything requested for 4th of December and I got my grant 21st of December which meant it took about 2 and half weeks to get it after I submitted the requested documents. So the 28days thing doesn’t matter, it can take 1day after the submission to 3-4months.

Hope that helps,

Cheers


----------



## Yshaikh (May 27, 2018)

Hi, luckily I got the Grant after 1 week.

CO Contacted : 16th Oct 2019 (Medical Query For my new Born Daughter).
Doc Submitted : 16th Oct 2019.

Visa Granted 22nd October 2019.

So, there is no specific rule, just stay positive and cheers  
All the best for your grant.


----------



## A.A (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi...just in regards to the medical of a newborn mentioned in the previous post...what exactly did you submit for medical..? I got a CO contact for the same on 28th Oct...we submitted a letter from the GP for 'on the papers assessment' along with the baby's passport on 11th Nov. We are still waiting Visa lodged-12th March 2019.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Murphydee said:


> There’s no timeline or processing time for this. I have seen someone had to wait for 13weeks after submission of all documents requested by the CO, and also, I got a contact from my CO 28November 2019, submitted everything requested for 4th of December and I got my grant 21st of December which meant it took about 2 and half weeks to get it after I submitted the requested documents. So the 28days thing doesn’t matter, it can take 1day after the submission to 3-4months.
> 
> Hope that helps,
> 
> Cheers


Thanks,, it helps, at least to know that it's not 6-9 months or so...it's been 5 weeks so far in my case...


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

vesnacerroni said:


> Murphydee said:
> 
> 
> > There’s no timeline or processing time for this. I have seen someone had to wait for 13weeks after submission of all documents requested by the CO, and also, I got a contact from my CO 28November 2019, submitted everything requested for 4th of December and I got my grant 21st of December which meant it took about 2 and half weeks to get it after I submitted the requested documents. So the 28days thing doesn’t matter, it can take 1day after the submission to 3-4months.
> ...


6 weeks for me. 😞
For Cricket fans: While 2019 was a 'Test' of patience, let's hope that '20-20' comes with faster timeliness!


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

I lodged my 190 application on the 21st and didn't submit all my docs - waiting on my FBI and AFP police checks, which I reckon won't be done until after the New Year due to government closings, etc. I also have my medicals on 02 January because that was the first available appointment.

I'm definitely banking on the government not really making any decisions / making contact over the Xmas/New Years period so if anyone's waiting, it's probably best to just use this period as a write-off since no one will have any contact until (I'm guessing) next week.

As of today, it looks like the Department has an estimate of 8-10 months for grant - but I suspect that's for people who are married / have families who are on the visa. If you're single and have a relatively easy case, it should (in theory) take a lot shorter since there's not as much paperwork to go through.


----------



## Yshaikh (May 27, 2018)

Yshaikh said:


> Hi, luckily I got the Grant after 1 week.
> 
> CO Contacted : 16th Oct 2019 (Medical Query For my new Born Daughter).
> Doc Submitted : 16th Oct 2019.
> ...





A.A said:


> Hi...just in regards to the medical of a newborn mentioned in the previous post...what exactly did you submit for medical..? I got a CO contact for the same on 28th Oct...we submitted a letter from the GP for 'on the papers assessment' along with the baby's passport on 11th Nov. We are still waiting Visa lodged-12th March 2019.


Hi, with reference to the post #8438. All the required docs were submitted by Hospital. Luckily they did it on the same day. I just paid for the medical. InshaAllah Everything will be fine and u will recieve your Grants shortly. Cheers


----------



## falcon77 (Sep 19, 2019)

Murphydee said:


> There’s no timeline or processing time for this. I have seen someone had to wait for 13weeks after submission of all documents requested by the CO, and also, I got a contact from my CO 28November 2019, submitted everything requested for 4th of December and I got my grant 21st of December which meant it took about 2 and half weeks to get it after I submitted the requested documents. So the 28days thing doesn’t matter, it can take 1day after the submission to 3-4months.
> 
> Hope that helps,
> 
> Cheers



Been 7 weeks since i responded to CO. No updates yet.
Seems like the wait is endless.


----------



## arash1988 (Dec 26, 2019)

ajnewbie said:


> Nobody can predict a state sponsorship as there is no official data available online. You can visit immitracker to get an idea of how your occupation has fared in the recent past, but please be advised that not everybody posts on immitracker. Good luck with your assessment.



Thank you for the update. I went through immitracker and i got a bit confused but understood few things.
I just have one question, in immitracker, are the cases created by individual users or is it kind of application tracking website??

Regards


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

arash1988 said:


> Thank you for the update. I went through immitracker and i got a bit confused but understood few things.
> 
> I just have one question, in immitracker, are the cases created by individual users or is it kind of application tracking website??
> 
> ...


Individual users. So you can safely assume that some occupations might not be putting their cases at all but ICT or engineering usually out their case on this site. Overall somewhere between 2-5% report their cases on this site. 

Overall it's better than having nothing at all. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## PradeepGulir (Dec 23, 2019)

Surprisingly two applications have been granted visas today (31st December). Checked it on MyImmitracker.com.


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

Happy New Year All! May this year be filled with grants to all those who have been waiting! Good luck everyone!


----------



## antonios_1987 (Sep 22, 2017)

Mechanical Engineer - 190 Visa - 233512

Does anyone getting any invitations for 190 Visa from any states?
I have submitted EOI on 30.April.2019 - 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points.
All the invitation rounds for 180 visa are disappointing. From the beginning, i do not have any hope for 189 visa.
Any chance to get 190 visa with 70 points for Mechanical Engineer - ANZSCO 233512?
Is Mechanical Engineering field having a good demand in Australia?
In the occupation ceilings, i have noticed 1600 no's required for 2335*** - unfortunately only a few invitations are issued so far.
Approximately around 166 invitations.
Will they issue all the balance invitations before the end of this business year itself?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

antonios_1987 said:


> Mechanical Engineer - 190 Visa - 233512
> 
> Does anyone getting any invitations for 190 Visa from any states?
> I have submitted EOI on 30.April.2019 - 189 with 65 points and 190 with 70 points.
> ...


Few people have from QLD from what I recall. For states you can't just submit randomly and hope for to get selected. You would have to submit when they are open as otherwise they mostly neglect previously submitted EOIs. QLD and SA does this atleast if I am not wrong about later. 

190 is pure luck with combination of state criteria if you fulfill that. The occupation ceiling is just there for reference and they may not fill it more than 70-80% or even less. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## antonios_1987 (Sep 22, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Abh2017 (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi all
Any idea when does the department gets back to work after Christmas n new year?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Abh2017 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Any idea when does the department gets back to work after Christmas n new year?


They have already started working on cases. 2 grants were reported yesterday on immitracker.

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasan866 (Feb 19, 2018)

Alhamdulillah, we family of 4 got the grant on 31st December,2019. 
it really is a Happy new year for me. i am thankful to NB and all the mates who replied in time. 
thanks alot guys.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Hasan866 said:


> Alhamdulillah, we family of 4 got the grant on 31st December,2019.
> 
> it really is a Happy new year for me. i am thankful to NB and all the mates who replied in time.
> 
> thanks alot guys.


Congratulations. It would help members a lot if you could also update the post with info like total points, lodged dated, state and profession code. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## PradeepGulir (Dec 23, 2019)

Hasan866 said:


> Alhamdulillah, we family of 4 got the grant on 31st December,2019.
> it really is a Happy new year for me. i am thankful to NB and all the mates who replied in time.
> thanks alot guys.


Congratulations, Hasan. All the best to you and your family, I wish you a smooth transition. What a way to start a new year.


----------



## Iak2780 (Dec 16, 2019)

Hasan866 said:


> Alhamdulillah, we family of 4 got the grant on 31st December,2019.
> it really is a Happy new year for me. i am thankful to NB and all the mates who replied in time.
> thanks alot guys.


Congratulations Hasan. It would be awesome if you could share the EOI , DOE , points etc info also .


----------



## haseefforum (Jan 7, 2016)

Alhamdulillah. Me and my wife got the grant today. This forum has been a real life saver. Thanks for all your help. Details below:
Visa lodge : 20 Jun 2019
CO contact for polio certificate : 28 Nov 2019
Reply to CO: 4 Dec 2019
Grant : 6 Jan 2020
Occupation: General Accountant
Onshore

Goodluck everyone else


----------



## unkle_uber (Nov 4, 2019)

haseefforum said:


> Alhamdulillah. Me and my wife got the grant today. This forum has been a real life saver. Thanks for all your help. Details below:
> Visa lodge : 20 Jun 2019
> CO contact for polio certificate : 28 Nov 2019
> Reply to CO: 4 Dec 2019
> ...


what are your points ?


----------



## haseefforum (Jan 7, 2016)

85+5. lodged 190 on 23 Apr 2019 and received notification to apply 20th May 2029


----------



## saurabhaus7 (Dec 29, 2019)

Congrats!!! Which State though?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## vgopal470 (Dec 3, 2019)

looks like no invites today for 190


----------



## Jelly11 (May 23, 2019)

vgopal470 said:


> looks like no invites today for 190


Why would there be invites today?


----------



## vgopal470 (Dec 3, 2019)

Jelly11 said:


> Why would there be invites today?


my mistake, I meant grants. looks like no grants today.


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

There has been a grant reported for 190 NSW offshore June 2019 lodgement date.
Grant date 7 Jan.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Invited - 10-03-2019
Lodged - 9-04-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## vgopal470 (Dec 3, 2019)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> There has been a grant reported for 190 NSW offshore June 2019 lodgement date.
> Grant date 7 Jan.
> 
> 
> ...


I could only see one reported for VIC today in immitracker, where is this NSW listed can you tell which ANZSCO it is?


ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
Invited - 21-08-2019
Lodged - 23-09-2019
Immi Acc Status - Received


----------



## donjack (Nov 3, 2016)

what does it mean when your application on immiaccount changes from initial assessment to further assessment after CO contact.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

donjack said:


> what does it mean when your application on immiaccount changes from initial assessment to further assessment after CO contact.


Meaning CO will resume looking at your case again when it's your turn. If he is satisfied with everything he/she may approve your grant but if not then they can request more docs. Good luck. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## donjack (Nov 3, 2016)

mail2notif said:


> Meaning CO will resume looking at your case again when it's your turn. If he is satisfied with everything he/she may approve your grant but if not then they can request more docs. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


 ok Thanks


----------



## bra1n5ap (Apr 29, 2019)

I got the grant today. Thanks for all the help. 

Here's my timeline:
ANZSCO: 252411
60 points + 5 points 

Visa Lodge: 26 OCT 2019
CO Contact: 05 DEC 2019
Grant: 07 JAN 2020

Offshore.


----------



## toakagrawal (Aug 31, 2011)

bra1n5ap said:


> I got the grant today. Thanks for all the help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For Which state?

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## bra1n5ap (Apr 29, 2019)

toakagrawal said:


> For Which state?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


South Australia


----------



## saurabhaus7 (Dec 29, 2019)

Awesome... Congrats... 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

bra1n5ap said:


> I got the grant today. Thanks for all the help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats man 

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

Congrats dear. Is it 190 subclass?


----------



## bra1n5ap (Apr 29, 2019)

Realy85 said:


> Congrats dear. Is it 190 subclass?


 Yes, SA 190.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

bra1n5ap said:


> I got the grant today. Thanks for all the help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenDreams (May 2, 2019)

Hey folks, got my grant today. 

Network engineer - NSW - 80 + 5

Lodged: 29 July 2019 

CO contact: 7 November 2019

Grant: 8 January 2020


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vgopal470 (Dec 3, 2019)

GreenDreams said:


> Hey folks, got my grant today.
> 
> Network engineer - NSW - 80 + 5
> 
> ...


Congrats, A great way to start the year . 
what was you ANZSCO ? 
what is the query asked by CO?


----------



## GreenDreams (May 2, 2019)

vgopal470 said:


> Congrats, A great way to start the year .
> 
> what was you ANZSCO ?
> 
> what is the query asked by CO?




Thanks! ANZSCO is 263111, CO requested police clearance certificate from my home country.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mamatha Kollu (Jan 17, 2016)

GreenDreams said:


> Hey folks, got my grant today.
> 
> Network engineer - NSW - 80 + 5
> 
> ...


Hi,
Congratulations:clap2::clap2:

I have applied for developer programmer.

CO contacted on Dec 8,2019 sent the documents still waiting for grant :fingerscrossed

what documents did CO request for and how long did it take after the CO contact??


----------



## Mamatha Kollu (Jan 17, 2016)

*190 nsw*

Hello Everyone,

I have applied for Software developer programmer have received the invitation in the month of March 2019 with 80 points.

My points breakdown:
ANZSCO Code : 261312 (Developer Programmer)

Age - 30 points
Bachelors - 15 points
English PTE - 20 points
Professional Year - 5 points
Australian Study Requirement - 5 points


ACS Assessment Submitted: 24 JUNE 2018
ACS Assessment Outcome : 10 AUG 2018

PTE : L 80 R 79 S 80 W 90

Visa Lodged : 13 July, 2019.

CO contact date : 08 Dec,2019.

Grant: :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

CO enquiry: Australian AFP and spouse PTE?

I wanted to know after the CO contact how long will it approximately?:juggle:

Thank you,
Mamatha.


----------



## vgopal470 (Dec 3, 2019)

Mamatha Kollu said:


> Hi,
> Congratulations:clap2::clap2:
> 
> I have applied for developer programmer.
> ...


Hi ,

when did you lodge the application? which state sponsorship?
I lodged for developer programmer on 23-09-2019 by NSW nomination. no contact yet.


----------



## Mamatha Kollu (Jan 17, 2016)

vgopal470 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> when did you lodge the application? which state sponsorship?
> I lodged for developer programmer on 23-09-2019 by NSW nomination. no contact yet.


Hi,

I have lodged the visa on 13/07/19 by NSW nomination for developer programmer. I got CO contacted after 5 months.


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

Any on-or-before-April2019 applicants still have their hopes alive? 

Those who lodged after us got their grants.
Those who submitted EOI after we lodged got their grants, and the best part...
Those who have submitted their EOI after we lodged our visa, and lodged visa after we replied to CO contact, got CO contact + grant before us!

I know some people will argue that each case is unique and so on... But if this is true, why not even a single applicant from Dec-18 to April-19 reported grant within 3 months if it is happening for October-19 applications? Waiting is killing!


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Waiting for 190 Vic from May 2019 still application is received. What's going on? Are they forgetting about old applications or what? Mostly new application are getting grant than old ones. Anyone in the same situation from 190 VIC application?


----------



## farrukh.rashid (Mar 22, 2017)

Only NSW is giving grants nowadays within 7 months of visa lodgement date. 

Still waiting for VIC to boost up their grants.


----------



## PradeepGulir (Dec 23, 2019)

bra1n5ap said:


> I got the grant today. Thanks for all the help.
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> ANZSCO: 252411
> ...


Congrats bra1n5ap. Are you not on MyImmitracker?


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi there:
I have been a silent observer since past 4-5 months now! I too am waiting for my 190 Vic grant. Visa lodged on 21 March, 2019 (application for 6) as HR manager with 70 points including state sponsorship, received CO contact on Nov 4 to release PTE results, which I did the very same day! Waiting since then.. You are absolutely right, waiting is killing!! If it hadn't been for this forum, I don't know how I would have handled this situation. Thanks all for your ongoing help. Hoping and praying to hear good news soon😊




Loverboyns said:


> Waiting for 190 Vic from May 2019 still application is received. What's going on? Are they forgetting about old applications or what? Mostly new application are getting grant than old ones. Anyone in the same situation from 190 VIC application?


----------



## MIT29 (Jan 8, 2020)

Hello Guys, this is my first post on this forum. My credentials are 190-NSW, Accountant, Visa Lodged 2nd April'19. Received Co Contact for Medicals on 6th Nov'19, Submitted the same on 11th Nov'19. The wait game is so frustrating and hopefully the immigration looks into cases prior to May'19..


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Atleast you got co contact and I think your application status is furthur assessment now but mine is still received, no co contact as well. Waiting time is killing us.




sumaiyya said:


> Hi there:
> I have been a silent observer since past 4-5 months now! I too am waiting for my 190 Vic grant. Visa lodged on 21 March, 2019 (application for 6) as HR manager with 70 points including state sponsorship, received CO contact on Nov 4 to release PTE results, which I did the very same day! Waiting since then.. You are absolutely right, waiting is killing!! If it hadn't been for this forum, I don't know how I would have handled this situation. Thanks all for your ongoing help. Hoping and praying to hear good news soon😊
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PradeepGulir (Dec 23, 2019)

Sydneykar said:


> Any on-or-before-April2019 applicants still have their hopes alive?
> 
> Those who lodged after us got their grants.
> Those who submitted EOI after we lodged got their grants, and the best part...
> ...


There were quite a few March and April 2019 applications granted with visa in the last month. Still, I understand the frustration. Seems like someone jumped the queue. :confused2:


----------



## Rupesh_Oz (Jan 20, 2019)

MIT29 said:


> Hello Guys, this is my first post on this forum. My credentials are 190-NSW, Accountant, Visa Lodged 2nd April'19. Received Co Contact for Medicals on 6th Nov'19, Submitted the same on 11th Nov'19. The wait game is so frustrating and hopefully the immigration looks into cases prior to May'19..


You are lucky at least you got contact. My status is still Received. 

261313
190 NSW
06-Apr


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Waiting is the only thing we can do 😞😞😞😞

QUOTE=Rupesh_Oz;15019854]


MIT29 said:


> Hello Guys, this is my first post on this forum. My credentials are 190-NSW, Accountant, Visa Lodged 2nd April'19. Received Co Contact for Medicals on 6th Nov'19, Submitted the same on 11th Nov'19. The wait game is so frustrating and hopefully the immigration looks into cases prior to May'19..


You are lucky at least you got contact. My status is still Received.









261313
190 NSW
06-Apr[/QUOTE]


----------



## Luckylady33 (Jan 8, 2020)

190 QLD visa lodged jan 2019, co contact for further employment evidence july 2019, heard nothing since. 😔


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

PradeepGulir said:


> Sydneykar said:
> 
> 
> > Any on-or-before-April2019 applicants still have their hopes alive?
> ...


Hehehe... It's not about jumping queue. I'm really happy for those who got it quicker, but at the same time I want to know where my application is stuck. And I also know that it's not possible to know that. This is where the mind starts playing tricks by asking questions like whether or not my application is picked, or what if they have contacted my ex company for employment verification and the HR department hasn't replied etc. So at least we should get to know where our application is headed. Words like 'Received' or 'Further Assessment' are not enough. They need to provide us with some additional information, while keeping their data integrity and data governance laws in check.


----------



## Apoorvbhatt (Dec 29, 2019)

Loverboyns said:


> Waiting for 190 Vic from May 2019 still application is received. What's going on? Are they forgetting about old applications or what? Mostly new application are getting grant than old ones. Anyone in the same situation from 190 VIC application?


. 

Hi, I also applied on 12yh May 2019 NSW with 70 points in chef category. On 6th Dec 2019, I had updated my address details and employment details as I had changed my last job. In second week of December, I got to know thay two of my past employers out of 7 employments( which were considered for points) have got verification request. After that there is no news. No CO contact, nothing. I have tried to reach out to other hotel's Hr, but they have not got any request as such. This is making me anxious.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Apoorvbhatt said:


> .
> 
> Hi, I also applied on 12yh May 2019 NSW with 70 points in chef category. On 6th Dec 2019, I had updated my address details and employment details as I had changed my last job. In second week of December, I got to know thay two of my past employers out of 7 employments( which were considered for points) have got verification request. After that there is no news. No CO contact, nothing. I have tried to reach out to other hotel's Hr, but they have not got any request as such. This is making me anxious.


Getting anxious is not going to expedite the grant
It will come in its own sweet time 
You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Happy to wait but atleast they need to let us know where is our application? Always showing received makes us feel they haven't even checked our application yet. Atleast if they can change the status from received to furthur assessment or on process will be much better than just seeing received for months. Anyway can't do anything. 



NB said:


> Apoorvbhatt said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


----------



## phahmed (Dec 24, 2019)

can anyone predict when the next NSW pre-invite round?


----------



## mialee77 (Apr 22, 2019)

My friend just got his visa granted!! His dream finally came true... Wishing all of you good luck as well, stay positive! 

He's getting started on housing, packing, cancelling his utilities and considering an international relocation service. Do share with me some good services if you've used them before. Trying to help him out. Thank you!


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Would you be able to sharw the details of your friend like State, DOI, Points, occupation. Thank you.



mialee77 said:


> My friend just got his visa granted!! His dream finally came true... Wishing all of you good luck as well, stay positive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bra1n5ap (Apr 29, 2019)

I don't know guys if it helps as I got my grant yesterday (7th of January), but prior to that, the 6th of January, I sent feedback through ImmiOnline and I just mentioned the case officer and her position ID, and my file no. I just said that I would like to thank her for prioritizing my application and I also indicated that I already attached the PCC, and I apologize if I overlooked that file. I received an acknowledgment within a day and after that, I got the grant. I don't know if that's because of my feedback or just coincidence.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

bra1n5ap said:


> I don't know guys if it helps as I got my grant yesterday (7th of January), but prior to that, the 6th of January, I sent feedback through ImmiOnline and I just mentioned the case officer and her position ID, and my file no. I just said that I would like to thank her for prioritizing my application and I also indicated that I already attached the PCC, and I apologize if I overlooked that file. I received an acknowledgment within a day and after that, I got the grant. I don't know if that's because of my feedback or just coincidence.


As per your timeline it's only three months that you lodged your visa and got grant. Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

bra1n5ap said:


> I don't know guys if it helps as I got my grant yesterday (7th of January), but prior to that, the 6th of January, I sent feedback through ImmiOnline and I just mentioned the case officer and her position ID, and my file no. I just said that I would like to thank her for prioritizing my application and I also indicated that I already attached the PCC, and I apologize if I overlooked that file. I received an acknowledgment within a day and after that, I got the grant. I don't know if that's because of my feedback or just coincidence.


Congratulations. More like 2nd case. As there have been cases recently where CO approved the grant within 2 hours after applicant responded. For mostly it had been 1 day. These were October/November candidates. 



Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## bra1n5ap (Apr 29, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk





Realy85 said:


> As per your timeline it's only three months that you lodged your visa and got grant. Correct me if i am wrong.


You are right. Lodged my application on the 26th of October, CO contact on the 5th of December, and received grant on the 7th of January.


----------



## Realy85 (Jul 6, 2018)

I lodged on 5 oct and still status showed received.


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

Realy85 said:


> bra1n5ap said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know guys if it helps as I got my grant yesterday (7th of January), but prior to that, the 6th of January, I sent feedback through ImmiOnline and I just mentioned the case officer and her position ID, and my file no. I just said that I would like to thank her for prioritizing my application and I also indicated that I already attached the PCC, and I apologize if I overlooked that file. I received an acknowledgment within a day and after that, I got the grant. I don't know if that's because of my feedback or just coincidence.
> ...


So, does ranting feedback help in any way? Or just a mere coincidence?


----------



## A.A (Nov 20, 2019)

In the same boat....lodged 12th March 2019, CO contact 28th Oct for newborn baby's passport and medical and we provided them on 11th Nov. Waiting since


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

sumaiyya said:


> So, does ranting feedback help in any way? Or just a mere coincidence?


I would say mere coincidence but you can call it whatever. If feedback would have to make any difference then I believe everyone would be doing it by now. Plus it's DHA why would they care about feedback as I am sure hundreds would be sending it daily even if not more or less. 

So logically it doesn't matter if you give feedback or no especially when case processing time is within official time. Because what if your case being reviewed and employment verification already happening and would take 1 week or 1 day more. Then sending feedback would expedite it? I don't think so. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

bra1n5ap said:


> I don't know guys if it helps as I got my grant yesterday (7th of January), but prior to that, the 6th of January, I sent feedback through ImmiOnline and I just mentioned the case officer and her position ID, and my file no. I just said that I would like to thank her for prioritizing my application and I also indicated that I already attached the PCC, and I apologize if I overlooked that file. I received an acknowledgment within a day and after that, I got the grant. I don't know if that's because of my feedback or just coincidence.


Thank you for the inputs. I submitted my feedback yesterday and I've received a mail today from feedback team saying that they value my feedback (latent meaning: we value your feedback, but not your time. LOL). Let's hope this works for me. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

Sydneykar said:


> bra1n5ap said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know guys if it helps as I got my grant yesterday (7th of January), but prior to that, the 6th of January, I sent feedback through ImmiOnline and I just mentioned the case officer and her position ID, and my file no. I just said that I would like to thank her for prioritizing my application and I also indicated that I already attached the PCC, and I apologize if I overlooked that file. I received an acknowledgment within a day and after that, I got the grant. I don't know if that's because of my feedback or just coincidence.
> ...


Great! Good luck on that one! Really hope it works. But nonetheless, please keep us posted 👍


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Just a thought (which I hope isn't the case for y'all's sake but in any case maybe a theory)...

I'm guessing that it has to be done by country of passport. It seems everyone I hear who's getting invites in an expedited manner are from European / North American / (some) South American countries. Given that half of this forum is from India, I suspect maybe there is a huge backlog of Indian applicants that the Department has to work through.

I read somewhere (but definitely don't quote me because I don't work for the Department) that there are specific case officers who are assigned to particular countries because they know what documents to look for. Perhaps there are fewer European / North American applicants who apply overall and therefore get theirs done quicker?

Just a complete theory of mine. I hope I'm wrong and they actually look in order...but given some people are claiming they got their grant in 40 days, and some are waiting 10 months, I'd imagine that there is SOME algorithm in place that may or may not take country of origin in to consideration.

Another point here is that single applicants will have a much easier time because there's only one person's info to verify. Married applicants / applicants with children will take far longer because of the sheer number of people that have to be verified.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mfh5001 said:


> Just a thought (which I hope isn't the case for y'all's sake but in any case maybe a theory)...
> 
> I'm guessing that it has to be done by country of passport. It seems everyone I hear who's getting invites in an expedited manner are from European / North American / (some) South American countries. Given that half of this forum is from India, I suspect maybe there is a huge backlog of Indian applicants that the Department has to work through.
> 
> ...


I am from india and got my grant Fastest in recent times
The time taken for processing depends on the complexity of your case and the strength of the evidence that you have submitted 
Also how well you have structured your evidence so that the CO does not have to search for any thing

Cheers


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

NB said:


> mfh5001 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a thought (which I hope isn't the case for y'all's sake but in any case maybe a theory)...
> ...



To be fair you did get your PR in 2017 so slightly different times. 

Agree with you that the docs need to be organised but I reckon that’s not the issue because there are folders to upload very specific documents. It cannot be easier for a CO to not find something. 

Orgs like VETASSESS and ACS need such a ridiculous amount of paperwork and verification that people shouldn’t be missing anything in their PR application as long as they put everything from those applications in the PR application. It would baffle me that people don’t put in all the docs they think are necessary.


----------



## bra1n5ap (Apr 29, 2019)

mfh5001 said:


> Just a thought (which I hope isn't the case for y'all's sake but in any case maybe a theory)...
> 
> I'm guessing that it has to be done by country of passport. It seems everyone I hear who's getting invites in an expedited manner are from European / North American / (some) South American countries. Given that half of this forum is from India, I suspect maybe there is a huge backlog of Indian applicants that the Department has to work through.
> 
> ...


I know a lot of applicants from the Philippines who got their 190 visa within 3 mos period since September/October 2019.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mfh5001 said:


> To be fair you did get your PR in 2017 so slightly different times.
> 
> Agree with you that the docs need to be organised but I reckon that’s not the issue because there are folders to upload very specific documents. It cannot be easier for a CO to not find something.
> 
> Orgs like VETASSESS and ACS need such a ridiculous amount of paperwork and verification that people shouldn’t be missing anything in their PR application as long as they put everything from those applications in the PR application. It would baffle me that people don’t put in all the docs they think are necessary.


Even in 2017, the general wait time was 6-8 months for 189

Cheers


----------



## vgopal470 (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi All,

I lodged my NSW invitation on 23-Sep-2019 for the ANZSCO 261312 , My employer wants to send me back to india in March.. I think my work visa will be terminated if I am not back in australia within 3 months, what happens if I dont recieve PR by then. 
does it effect my PR processing if my work visa terminates.

what happens if I resign here in australia without going to india.
please suggest


----------



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi All

We have lodged our 190 application in November 2019. 

As we await for an outcome, wanted to understand a few things related to employment verification.

1 - How does CO contact employers? Do they email them or call them? Some of my employment documents including (R&R documents) do not have any contact email ids as they have been issued on standard company letter head. However telephone numbers are provided.
2 - I've claimed points for my partner and submitted all the employment documents related to partner as well. Will CO be performing employment verification for partner as well?

Any insights would be helpful.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

hisumesh said:


> Hi All
> 
> We have lodged our 190 application in November 2019.
> 
> ...


1- they can confirm via email/call/visit or by any other means possible. There is no strict rule that they would only email. Ideally it should have the email but CO can also try to Google things up to check contact details from company website and contact from there. They may never verify the employment. It's totally up to them based on how much satisfied they are. 

1- they can perform although it happens almost rarely. 

Good luck. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

hisumesh said:


> Hi All
> 
> We have lodged our 190 application in November 2019.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't employment have already been verified at the time of skills assessment? Seems a bit over the top for the CO to once again verify.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

vgopal470 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It shouldn't have any impact on PR processing as all the points you claiming till the point of invite and doesn't matter after invite and/or visa lodging. 

As long you fulfill the points claim till invite you are all good and not need to worry because people can always move overseas or switch jobs. Senior members can shed some more light on this. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

mfh5001 said:


> Wouldn't employment have already been verified at the time of skills assessment? Seems a bit over the top for the CO to once again verify.


Nope. In most cases assessment bodies don't verify either from what I know although they can verify. DHA is the final authority so they are liable for checking all the points claimed as otherwise people can forge the docs and get away with it by dodging the authority. 

DHA don't verify employment in most of the cases as long CO is satisfied with docs but if they aren't then there is no rule which stops them from doing so. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## vgopal470 (Dec 3, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> It shouldn't have any impact on PR processing as all the points you claiming till the point of invite and doesn't matter after invite and/or visa lodging.
> 
> As long you fulfill the points claim till invite you are all good and not need to worry because people can always move overseas or switch jobs. Senior members can shed some more light on this.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


thank you for the response. Seniors can you also advice. i am confused and a bit tensed about the situation


----------



## hisumesh (Dec 16, 2016)

mail2notif said:


> 1- they can confirm via email/call/visit or by any other means possible. There is no strict rule that they would only email. Ideally it should have the email but CO can also try to Google things up to check contact details from company website and contact from there. They may never verify the employment. It's totally up to them based on how much satisfied they are.
> 
> 1- they can perform although it happens almost rarely.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## PradeepGulir (Dec 23, 2019)

bra1n5ap said:


> I know a lot of applicants from the Philippines who got their 190 visa within 3 mos period since September/October 2019.


It seems to be true. Considering the fewer number of applications as compared to India, they have cleared most of the cases till November (lodgement month) for the Philippines. For Indian applications, it seems like until August 2019.

Data courtesy: Myimmitracker.com


----------



## Loverboyns (Sep 6, 2019)

Any new VIC grants??


----------



## bra1n5ap (Apr 29, 2019)

PradeepGulir said:


> It seems to be true. Considering the fewer number of applications as compared to India, they have cleared most of the cases till November (lodgement month) for the Philippines. For Indian applications, it seems like until August 2019.
> 
> Data courtesy: Myimmitracker.com


I think people who are single also have an advantage and play a big part in the processing as I know some few single people who also got their grant within 2 months period. 

I'll pray for your grant, mate.


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

Loverboyns said:


> Any new VIC grants??


Not that I am aware of. Would appreciate if anyone who got VIC grant informed us of the same. Thanks!


----------



## jd12 (Jul 26, 2019)

Hey Guys, anyone received grant for 190 NSW Developer programmer lodged in August or September 2019 ?


----------



## David93 (Jul 23, 2019)

Any one still waiting november and December 2018 applications? 
I applied on in November 2018, co contact on in may 2018 still waiting? 
NB and senior members can you please suggest me what should i do 
And how long maximum time CO take to come back 
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

David93 said:


> Any one still waiting november and December 2018 applications?
> I applied on in November 2018, co contact on in may 2018 still waiting?
> NB and senior members can you please suggest me what should i do
> And how long maximum time CO take to come back
> Thanks


What was the CO contact for ?

Cheers


----------



## David93 (Jul 23, 2019)

NB said:


> David93 said:
> 
> 
> > Any one still waiting november and December 2018 applications?
> ...



Further evidence of employment 
I submitted 
Tax returns 
Employment contract 
Pay slips 
Group certificate 
Refrance letter on company letter


----------



## Luckylady33 (Jan 8, 2020)

Lodged Jan 2019, co contact July, heard nothing since.


----------



## anhad18 (Jan 4, 2019)

Luckylady33 said:


> Lodged Jan 2019, co contact July, heard nothing since.


189 or 190 ??

CO contact for what ???

Sent from my Redmi 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Luckylady33 (Jan 8, 2020)

190 qld. Co contact was for further employment evidence


----------



## Su_Shri (Nov 23, 2017)

David93 said:


> Any one still waiting november and December 2018 applications?
> I applied on in November 2018, co contact on in may 2018 still waiting?
> NB and senior members can you please suggest me what should i do
> And how long maximum time CO take to come back
> Thanks


Many...with or without CO contact/s


----------



## jarree.arham (Jul 30, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I got my NSW Nomination in December 2019 and I applied for it on 12th December 2019. I haven't heard back from anyone since then and haven't even received my invite. any idea how much time it takes? Did anyone else apply in the same dates and got a response?

Thanks,
Jarree.

261313 - Software Engineer
NSW - 90+5
NSW Nomination Received - Nov, 2019
NSW Nomination Applied - 12th Dec, 2019
Waiting for nomination result and invite.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

jarree.arham said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I got my NSW Nomination in December 2019 and I applied for it on 12th December 2019. I haven't heard back from anyone since then and haven't even received my invite. any idea how much time it takes? Did anyone else apply in the same dates and got a response?
> 
> ...


The standard processing timeline is 6 weeks. So be patient.


----------



## um.heygau (Jul 31, 2019)

Are they stopped completely for a while, I have not seen any GRANTS.

Lodgment - April 16


----------



## Kenochie (Oct 17, 2017)

Lodged 190 Visa March 26 2019 and am yet to get grant or CO contact. Is this normal?


----------



## nishuk (May 8, 2019)

Anyone here for HR Manager role ANZ Code 132311 , who has got the grant or have applied and waiting. Pls share your timelines as it will help in understanding the wait period.


Visa lodged : 29th November 2019 NSW


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

Luckylady33 said:


> 190 qld. Co contact was for further employment evidence


Are you claiming points for what the employment they asked about?


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

David93 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > David93 said:
> ...


Was this for employment your claiming points for?


----------



## Luckylady33 (Jan 8, 2020)

Yes, been a critical care nurse for 8 years, work in intensive care in the UK.


----------



## sumaiyya (Nov 12, 2014)

nishuk said:


> Anyone here for HR Manager role ANZ Code 132311 , who has got the grant or have applied and waiting. Pls share your timelines as it will help in understanding the wait period.
> 
> 
> Visa lodged : 29th November 2019 NSW


Hi, like I have mentioned earlier, I have applied as HR manager on 21st March for Victoria. Received CO contact on 4th Nov to release PTE results. No word since then! I am sure your application will come through soon. It's the people who lodged in March, April and May who are badly stuck up! I heard from someone that all visa officers are not back yet from vacation.. They'll be in the last week of January!


----------



## mfar (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi guys, 

I got the final invitation from NSW state (subclass 190). I have a question regarding application. 

Do I need to certify my documents when I apply online?


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

mfar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got the final invitation from NSW state (subclass 190). I have a question regarding application.
> 
> Do I need to certify my documents when I apply online?


Nope


----------



## David93 (Jul 23, 2019)

Molboro said:


> David93 said:
> 
> 
> > NB said:
> ...


Yes i am claiming points for that employment .
Do you have any idea what is maximum time frame for CO to come back
Thanks


----------



## Molboro (May 28, 2019)

David93 said:


> Molboro said:
> 
> 
> > David93 said:
> ...


For claiming points it can take
Months and months. They are prioritising 491 at the moment too. There is no maximum but it can be approx 10 months (know people who waited 10 months after CO contact)


----------



## jarree.arham (Jul 30, 2019)

mfar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got the final invitation from NSW state (subclass 190). I have a question regarding application.
> 
> Do I need to certify my documents when I apply online?


hey, when did you apply for your NSW nomination? I applied on 12th Dec and still waiting for my final invitation.


----------



## Sydneykar (Dec 12, 2019)

It seems submitting feedback doesn't help expedite the process  . 

Completed 9 months of wait, almost two months after responding to the CO, one month of feeling hopeless, and one week after submitting feedback. 

-----------------------------------------------------------
Lodged 190 NSW: 14 April, 2019
CO Contact: 18 November, 2019. (Employment reference letter on Company Letterhead only.)
Responded CO: 19 November, 2019
Feeling Hopeless From: 14 December, 2019


----------



## vgopal470 (Dec 3, 2019)

Sydneykar said:


> It seems submitting feedback doesn't help expedite the process  .
> 
> Completed 9 months of wait, almost two months after responding to the CO, one month of feeling hopeless, and one week after submitting feedback.
> 
> ...


what is your ANZSCO ?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Thread continues: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ia/1493088-190-visa-grant-lodge-2020-a-2.html


----------

